# << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une française&#8230; *YEMA* Meangraf (~1970) sur 'rallye' acier RVC.


----------



## nicolaslemire (Dec 13, 2011)

Curieux,le meme dessin de case-back que ma mortima!Salut la francophonie!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

nicolaslemire said:


> Curieux,le meme dessin de case-back que ma mortima!Salut la francophonie!


Salut à toi, ami Québécois 

J'ai effectivement vu ce motif sur plusieurs montres étanches des années 70&#8230; fourniture commune, j'imagine ? :think:


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Une G-Shoch Frogman aujourd'hui !


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Poljot Albatros en ce dimanche ensoleillé


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Mon chat adore le croco :-d


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Reno said:


> Mon chat adore le croco :-d


Mignon le chat!! :-d


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bon lundi à tous et à toutes!

SNZH53 pour débuter la semaine! Je dois vérifier s'il n'y a pas de problèmes avec le mouvement, alors elle sera sur mon poignet pendant quelques jours.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

downtempo76 said:


> Mignon le chat!! :-d


Merci Simon, elle est géniale :-! &#8230; et c'est vrai : elle _adore_ les montres


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour de brocante, je porte une petite HERNOR achetée 5€&#8230; un bonheur ^_^




























Dans le lot, une _POP Swatch_, et deux autres merveilles françaises :

une *AVYSTYLE* en état _proche du neuf_ : O_O









et une *HERMA* qui a beaucoup vécu :


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahaha ,sacré Reno ,comme dans lallement.... :-!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Rencontre importante au travail demain, on sort l'artillerie lourde...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

starman69 said:


> Hahaha ,sacré Reno ,comme dans lallement.... :-!


Bigre, on m'a reconnu :-d

Dis donc, _l'homme des étoiles_, tu ne serais pas un _extra-terrestre_, chez "lallement" ? ;-)

En attendant, pour aujourd'hui, une française&#8230;

*AVYSTYLE*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la fin de journée, une _demie-française_ (d'après un mouvement LIP)

*ZVEZDA* "Type 18" :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une petite française&#8230; une HERMA ramenée du vide-grenier de la Pentecôte&#8230;

Elle est dans un triste état, il faudra que je polisse à nouveau le verre :think:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


>


J'entends dire que les chats tricolores sont presque toujours des femelles, est-ce aussi vrai pour ton chat ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> J'entends dire que les chats tricolores sont presque toujours des femelles, est-ce aussi vrai pour ton chat ?


;-) C'est le cas ! Les tricolores sont toujours des femelles.

Mais je dis toujours "mon chat".

Elle va sur ses 4 ans. Une vraie merveille :-!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Seiko SRP043 aujourd'hui mercredi. Passez une agréable journée!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Poljot Strela


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui j'ai porte ma Ti Seawolf au bureau puis ma Bathys ce soir


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> Elle va sur ses 4 ans. Une vraie merveille :-!


Tout à fait d'accord |>


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Une solaire pour ce jeudi plutôt frisquet malgré le soleil.

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma troisieme montre de la journée, l'Omega PO pour amener Jade au restau et au mall pour son quatorzieme anniversaire
j'ai porte ma Pathfinder Et Mm300 la journée


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vendredi le 1er mai, j'aurai (il n'est pas encore minuit ici) mon Orient Mako au poignet. Je recycle de vieilles photos, je dois m'occuper de régler ce problème.

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vendredi 1er Mai&#8230; une petite HERMA au poignet b-) (sur bracelet LIP vintage)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Un peu de soleil au poignet histoire d'embellir la grisaille de la région parisienne...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui j'ai commence avec la Benarus Moray Ti47 pour aller a l'eglise avec ma famille, puis dejeune










puis j'ai pique la G-Shock Green de ma fille Jade pour a une fete piscine pour la fin de saison de son equipe de foot ;-) J'adore cette G pour l'ete


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Un peu de couleur en ce début de semaine, Bernhardt Sea Shark


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La saison des vides-greniers a repris, et alors que la chance me fuyait depuis deux ans, cette année me comble&#8230;

J'en suis à ma cinquième "trouvaille" depuis la semaine dernière&#8230; cette fois-ci, une authentique phase de Lune mécanique (manuelle)&#8230; pour 5€ !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SMP chronographe pour commencer cette semaine au boulot.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

3ème jour avec la _phases de lune_&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais my G-Shock Riseman sur le poignet ce matin tot pour la gym









Et au boulot je porte ma PO!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Look plus classique cette semaine, Speedmaster date automatique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> Look plus classique cette semaine, Speedmaster date automatique


Oh c'est beau ça  et puis ça ne court pas les rues ^_^

Bravo, _Regulateur_ |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

et encore :-!


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Je viens de récupérer cette beauté qui était en révision chez JLC, et je suis tellement content de la porter !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah! Ouais celle ci Elle est magnifique!!!!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bon jeudi à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Panama said:


> Je viens de récupérer cette beauté qui était en révision chez JLC, et je suis tellement content de la porter !!!
> 
> View attachment 729639


Magnifique, _évidemment_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

AVYSTYLE pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cal 1040


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une française&#8230; *Y&B* "Dumas"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BATHYS PVD BENTHIC ETA 2892 ENCORE....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

j'ai recu cette beaute cette apres midi....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> j'ai recu cette beaute cette apres midi....


Félicitations Brice, elle est superbe ! :-!

Alors, ce cadran "*bleu électrique*", est-il aussi beau en vrai qu'on le dit ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*HERMA* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pour ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Félicitations Brice, elle est superbe ! :-!
> 
> Alors, ce cadran "*bleu électrique*", est-il aussi beau en vrai qu'on le dit ? ;-)


Merci Reno. J'adore cette serie de SMP, la taille et poids sont parfaits pour porter tous les jours et au burerau avec un costume. Ca passe partout quoi  Le bleu electrique est superbe en effet et mes photos iPhone rapides n'y font pas justice. Le bleu est "mesmerizing" et change de couleur suivant la lueur... blue fonce, blue clair brilliant, bleue vert/mer des fois... c'est tres cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui je vais porter l'Omega a nouveau et la Bali Ha'i C...:-!


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Je porte ce gros poisson qu'est le Megalodon uniquement le week end car elle ne passe pas sous les poignets de chemise...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panama said:


> Je porte ce gros poisson qu'est le Megalodon uniquement le week end car elle ne passe pas sous les poignets de chemise...
> 
> View attachment 732846


ben alors, y te faut de nouvelles chemises... custom ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Y&B 'Diderot' 8311




























Cuir cognac&#8230;










&#8230; sur déployante _Yonger& Bresson_.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très cool!

Un jour de plus avec Blue Elektra


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Steinhart Aviation automatique


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bessa Automatic


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Seiko SRP043, sur un bracelet de cuir noir qui n'apparaît malheureusement pas sur la photo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je portais my Pathfinder a la gym Et puis ma Omega PO au bureau.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Oris TT1 Diver GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et pouf! Elle est arrivée ce soir  VSA DiveMaster PVD ETA2892 
blue dial!!


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un hour de plus avec la VSA en attendant my "Grail" tomorrow


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Un hour de plus avec la VSA *en attendant my "Grail" tomorrow*


Super la Victorinox, Brice ! :-!

Tu attends quoi, sans indiscrétion ? :think:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Française naturellement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno :-! J'attend une Tudor Heritage demain :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno :-! J'attend une Tudor Heritage demain :-d


O_O *NON ?!!?*

Cadran gris/compteurs noirs ?
Cadran noir/compteurs gris ?

(les deux versions sons superbes de toute façon ;-) )

Félicitations, j'ai hâte de voir tes photos, cette montre est tout simplement superbe !!! Bravo :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci!! J'ai hate aussi;-) 
j'ai change d'avis plusieurs fois entre les deux versions. Mais finalement j'ai acheté celle avec cadran gris 

Both rock!



Reno said:


> O_O *NON ?!!?*
> 
> Cadran gris/compteurs noirs ?
> Cadran noir/compteurs gris ?
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci!! J'ai hate aussi;-)
> j'ai change d'avis plusieurs fois entre les deux versions. Mais *finalement j'ai acheté celle avec cadran gris*
> 
> Both rock!


AAAAAAAAAH ! Excellent choix !! :-!

Ouais, both rock, mais, la cadran gris est ma préférée !! ;-) Bien joué Brice !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On reste en France, même si c'est japonais sous le capot&#8230; *YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ aka "brique de poignet" b-)


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ben toujours la Dive Master 500 avec ETA2892, jusqu'a que je recupere ma nouvelle Tudor ce soir a la maison... Et il me tarde ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> jusqu'a que je recupere ma nouvelle Tudor ce soir a la maison... *Et il me tarde *;-)


:-d

Et ça peut se comprendre, veinard !! ;-)


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ce soir, Ultra Racing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ben je vais porter mes nouvelles de la semaine  
journee occupee aujourd'hui, la VSA Dive Master pour les activites de la journée Et la Tudor Heritage pour une soirée avec ma femme. ;-)


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chilex, Pierre Chil (Chil (Ets)), Paris 3e, Lorsa P62 17 jewel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

john87300 said:


> Chilex, Pierre Chil (Chil (Ets)), Paris 3e, Lorsa P62 17 jewel


Wow!! This one is stunning!!! Real awesome!!
What's the case size?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeuse Fête des Pères à tous les papas! 
Je porte ma nouvelle Tudor Et ma Pathfinder pour une ballade campagne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Aaaaaah, la fameuse ! Elle est décidément superbe ! :-!

Félicitations Brice :-! Tu dois être aux anges ? ;-)

Je ne suis pas encore allé voir sur le forum Tudor ; tu as fait une petite revue quelque part ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du _lituanien_ (mouvement russe Vostok) pour aujourd'hui : _VE_ *TU-144*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ pour l'après-midi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wowzer!! I love this one, bezel, dial and the bracelet is out of control 



Reno said:


> Du _lituanien_ (mouvement russe Vostok) pour aujourd'hui : _VE_ *TU-144*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RenoJe n'ai pas eu LE temps de faire une revue encore mais je l'ai encore au poignet aujourd'hui  meme si j'ai commence la journée avec une G-Shock au gym


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wowzer!! I love this one, bezel, dial and the bracelet is out of control


Merci Brice 

Sérieux, les designers de _Vostok Europe_ sont des champions :-!

Ma première est une *ENERGIA*, c'est une tuerie cette montre 










Et c'est clair qu'ils sont abonnés aux bracelets déments :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ZENITH* _Port Royal_ des 80s' pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gym et petit dej avec la DM500 de bonne heure et maintenant boulot avec la Tudor bien sur ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ouais! En effet, c'est metal City!! Puissant tu vois!! ;-)Très original aussi.


Reno said:


> Merci Brice Sérieux, les designers de _Vostok Europe_ sont des champions :-!Ma première est une *ENERGIA*, c'est une tuerie cette montre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée, une française : *Y&B* "_Diderot_ 8316"


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Reno said:


> *ZENITH* _Port Royal_ des 80s' pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Wow! Je ne l'avais pas encore vu celle là. Superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> Wow! Je ne l'avais pas encore vu celle là. Superbe


Merci Pierre !

C'est une petite _Port Royal_ des années 80.

Creux de la vague pour Zenith (et pour d'autres à cette époque)&#8230; elle n'a comme coeur "qu'un" ETA 2671 (rebaptisé "Zenith 48.5AF"), c'est ce qui m'a permis de l'avoir à un prix plus que raisonnable.

Le bracelet est un _aftermarket_ qui lui convient parfaitement, un vrai coup de chance !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger & Bresson_ "*DUMAS*" pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon allez, je change un peu et laisse la Tudor se reposer meme si c'est une montre que je pourrais porter tous les jours 
Aujourd'hui je Porte Elektra ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite _Le Locle_ pour la journée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PO aujourd'hui


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Speed phases de lune









De dos


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Chilex, Pierre Chil (Chil (Ets)), Paris 3e, Lorsa P62 17 jewel





Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! This one is stunning!!! Real awesome!!
> What's the case size?


Le Chilex est un massif (en comparaison de la plupart de mes vieilles montres françaises) 33mm excluant le couronne

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/brand-day-always-cool-chilex-starring-nice-1960s-manual-691977.html


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Une autre montre française, FOR par Felix Fornage, Villers-le-Lac










https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/another-three-letter-word-707651.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du Russe. 
Amphibia *Vostok 2209*.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Steinhart Aviation


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du Russe pour moi&#8230; *POLJOT Alarm* "Traveller 5"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'adore, alors 3eme jour d'affilés avec la THC. 
je change tous les spots pardis ;-)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'adore, alors 3eme jour d'affilés avec la THC.
> je change tous les spots pardis ;-)


Quelle beautée! Une des plus belles montres que j'ai vu à date. J'adore le côté un peu rétro qui rappelle les belles années de Heuer. Félicitations


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Seiko monster aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mes amis... Désolé, trop faignant pour traduire ce soir! ;-)
Hexa was kind enough to let me take a K500 prototype for a test drive and it landed today. I'll have it for a week and will wear it on bracelet, Isofrane, leather... At the pool, gym, etc... I'll then do a review of the watch and post photos of it on different shoes  Please do keep in mind it is a prototype and as indicated by Hexa weeks ago, changes will be made on the final product.

So let's begin with a few Q&D shots of the prototype on Isofrane, my favorite strap 
Enjoy !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

wow

C'est quoi cette HEXA, Brice ? C'est quoi l'histoire ? Il y a un lien où on en parle ?

EDIT : ça y est, j'ai trouvé ;-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-hexa-k500-news-update-new-pics-added-p-3-a-690819.html


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

La Speedmaster date automatic en cette longue fin de semaine de la fête du Canada


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci. Le cote retro est une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai choisi le modele gris, il resemble a l'originale!
Je l'adore![

QUOTE=Regulateur;5192321]Quelle beautée! Une des plus belles montres que j'ai vu à date. J'adore le côté un peu rétro qui rappelle les belles années de Heuer. Félicitations[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui je porte la Hexa K500 pour aller a la piscine, il va faire 42-45 degres!!! :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> La Speedmaster date automatic en cette longue fin de semaine de la fête du Canada


Très jolie, Regulateur :-!

_Speed_ aussi pour moi aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chaud les marrons!! 45! :-( ou est LE Pulco?? ;-)
Hexa dans l'eau, le seul endroit ou on est bien


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore un retour de vide-grenier qui se solde par l'achat d'une petite française&#8230;

Cette *KELTON* (pour 5€ !! :-d )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore la Kelton, c'etait ma premiere montre que mes parents m'avaient achete quand j'avais 6 ou 7 ands je crois, c'etait un model Sport par contre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore la Kelton, c'etait ma premiere montre que mes parents m'avaient achete quand j'avais 6 ou 7 ands je crois, c'etait un model Sport par contre


Ma première montre était aussi une KELTON :-!

Je l'ai toujours, mais elle ne fonctionne plus :-(










(Je crois que sur ce modèle, il _devrait_ y avoir une lunette tournante, mais je sais que la mienne n'en n'a jamais eu)

Sinon, je n'arrive pas à voir la photo sur ton post :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah! darn it! I messed with photos in photobucket! :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah! darn it! I messed with photos in photobucket! :-(


Ça aurait été dommage ;-)

C'est vraiment une tuerie, cette montre 

C'est un proto, c'est ça ? :think: tu l'as en prêt si je me souviens bien ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oui, c'est un pret de Hexa pour une semaine, je la porte dans toutes occasions, chnage le bracelet, leur donne mon opinion... je vais faire une review aussi..
Elle assure cette montre, il me tarde d'avoir la mienne!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, la même qu'hier, une KELTON vintage&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore this one today... again.. as it needs to return home to Florida soon


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

pour la fin du ètape 5 du Tour, celui-ci maintenant


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il se peut que je la vende alors je la porte encore une fois pour decider :-(


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1930's Kody avec DuRoWe 318 16 jewel variant


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Benarus Ti47 pour un Vendedi relax au bureau TGIF!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Speedmaster_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Je découvre ce topic en français


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pour l'instant aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beaucoup d'action ce matin ;-)...,Krav, Kickboxing exercise class, massage... puis piscine avec les enfants pour essayer de rester frais avec des temperatures tres chaudes qui arrivent cette apres midi
Je commence avec la Pathfinder









puis je changerai et porterai la Bathys Benthic automatique cal 2892, elle me fait toujours sourrire celle ci


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1950 Mirus, (Montres de Précision Mirus Sarl, fab Altitude, co-company of Ultra, Morteau) avec Parrenin HP 90 series 17 rubis


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1957 jaeger le coultre à remontage manuel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe JLC Georges!!

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté ma THC au boulot









Ce soir je vais porter ma VSA Dive Master ETA2892 avec Isofrane noir


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pirofa par Pierre & Robert Fontaine, Nantes, avec Cupillard 233-60:


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Une petite nouvelle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got this one back from my watchmaker last night, full service and bezel # painted...
Love it, had to wear it today -


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Une Genta pour finir une dure semaine de labeur, oufffff


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

la même chose qu'hier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

En route pour St Pete Beach


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca y est!! C'est les vacances  on est arrivé a notre location a St Pete Beach
Un coup de piscine avec la Bathys Et puis glace


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre YEMA


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1950's Cleva, fabriqué par Marius Calame de Besançon


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Je la porte depuis une semaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pour l'annif de Zoé


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

jaeger de 1957 à remontage manuel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la journée comme j'ai fini celle d'hier... Avec la PO


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Sur Nato, j'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cocktail a la plage


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Au bureau...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pour aller a Clearwater cette apres midi


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Demain, je change


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

man! J'adore ta Yema!!!!

J'ai porte la PO ce soir


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci Brice 
Tu as toi aussi de très beaux modèles notamment cette PO qui est vraiment splendide :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaquet-Girard _Genève_&#8230;























































C'est ma "_montre de banquier_" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle: Doxa Tusa LE


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle: Doxa Tusa LE


O_O _aouch_, ça fait mal, ça.

Félicitations, Brice :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je continue avec les vieilleries suisses&#8230; une petite *Favre Leuba*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno!!

et je rebelotte pour le dernier jour a St Pete!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Comme Brice hier


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Sur Nato aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une très démocratique *KELTON* pour la fin de journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Japonaise pour moi, aujourd'hui.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Japonaise pour moi aussi aujourd'hui. Elle s'appele la Bambino  par Orient.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Romox, - Roger Monnin, Charquemont


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Speedmaster 357*3* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronze A1 sue Canvas de Diaboliq straps!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe, ce bronze patiné


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Seiko SRP043 sera sur mon poignet toute la semaine, vu que je quitte pour l'extérieur de la ville pour le travail.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* "Sous-Marine" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La U1 aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
elle assure ta Yema:-!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Très sympa cette Sinn Brice 

Ma Doxa est vendue, prochainement une 14060M 2 lignes


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> elle assure ta Yema:-!


Merci Brice,

Je te renvoie le compliment, ta SINN est une merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STURMANSKIE* "pseudo-Gagarine" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

M49 au boulot


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Un ami se marie cet après-midi. Je ne porte pas souvent de montre un peu plus "habillée", mais avec un complet il faut bien faire un effort!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porte ma Bluering bleu avec un bracelet cuir de DaLuca que j'ai gagne au Watchfreeks GTG
Cheerio


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PUISSANT tu vois!!


Combien coutait elle ces merveilles? J'ai manmque ca sur WUS



downtempo76 said:


> Un ami se marie cet après-midi. Je ne porte pas souvent de montre un peu plus "habillée", mais avec un complet il faut bien faire un effort!
> 
> View attachment 788642
> 
> ...


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> PUISSANT tu vois!!
> 
> 
> Combien coutait elle ces merveilles? J'ai manmque ca sur WUS


Même pas $200 dollars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui nous allons célébrer le 24eme annif de notre plus grande fille, Summer. Nous aurons toutes les 5 et passeront l'après midi a la piscine, puis barbecue et repas en famille. Je vais porter la U1 a la piscine.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonne fin de week end à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe Yema!!

Aujourd'hui je Porte l'Omega chrono calibre 1040 qui appartenait a mon grand pere


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci Brice, elle sera très prochainement à vendre 
Tu as une collection de malade, pleins de très belles pièces dont certaines pas connus en France mais très sympas 
Ma Doxa est vendue et son nouveau proprio est ravi. Je me rapproche de la Sub... vivement b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au travail 









Ce soir
Bronze A1 mais sur canvas de Diaboliq


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

De retour de vacances, déjà... Voici une photo de ma orange monster en action ainsi que quelques rencontres faites au large d'Hawaii


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma SKX007 sur un nato noir. J'adore la légèreté et le confort que procure cette combinaison, qui est en train de devenir une de mes favorites.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aime ta Seiko. Au bureau


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ma première Allemande. Stowa Flieger avec movement manuel ETA 2801. Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma derniere addition... Et j'adore


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma derniere addition... Et j'adore


Très belle bête! J'aime beaucoup!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

|> Merci bcp Simon


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

À la plage


----------



## Shayne438 (Aug 16, 2012)

Curieux,le meme dessin de case-back que ma mortima!Salut la francophonie!​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T'es ou a la plage?

Je vais continuer avec la nouvelle arrivée hier soir bien sur


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

À Biscarrosse, côté Atlantique 
Sympa ta nouvelle, tu as beaucoup de montres mais pas de Rolex... une raison particulière ?


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Magrette Moana Pacific Regattare PVD au boulot ....


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté une de mes premières montres. Tissot PRC200. Bonne journée à tous et à toutes!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia33 said:


> À Biscarrosse, côté Atlantique
> Sympa ta nouvelle, tu as beaucoup de montres mais pas de Rolex... une raison particulière ?


ouais, j'ai du mal a justifier le prix et vendre plusieurs de mes belles montres pour une Rolex... on verra, je crois que je vais economiser et m'en acdheter une l'an prochain


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir... Sinn U1:-!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Bernhardt Sea Shark aujourd'hui. Je l'ai boudé une partie de l'été, sans raison. Je la retrouve avec plaisir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais la meme, il ya 2-3 ans... bien faite pour peu de $...
elle assure sur un maratac composite noire couture rouge!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aujourd'hui samedi, je porte au poignet une montre légère et confortable. Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ti47 sur cuir Diaboliq


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Ma toute dernière...










Bon weekend à tous


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

amine said:


> Ma toute dernière...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique amine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tu ne plaisantes pas, Amine!! 
Magnifique en effet! BraVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Un peu gênant tout de même de présenter sa montre après la nouvelle acquisition d'Amine...:-s

Souper en famille au restaurant. J'ai sorti ce que j'ai de mieux...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu ne plaisantes pas, Amine!!
> Magnifique en effet! BraVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Magnifique cette PP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore cette Benarus Ti47, surtout sur des beaux cuirs faits a la main.... J'ai commence avec celle ci encore mais je changerai peut etre s'il arrete de pleuvoir et je peux aller a la piscine


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Citizen Nighthawk pour lundi!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Merci les gars, vous êtes vraiment sympas |>

Aujourd'hui une Française pour entamer la semaine de taf ;-)




























Je vous souhaite une semaine très productive les amis :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

la THC pour commencer la semaine au bureau!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Orient Mako pour mardi! Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

À la plage, une plongeuse vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

KODY ca 1971


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Ti47 & cuir Diaboliq


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Une quartz ce matin, trop paresseux pour ajuster l'heure sur une automatique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tres chouette ta Zodiac


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tres chouette ta Zodiac


Merci! Je l'ai acheté au bon vieux temps où les boutiques Fossil vendaient encore des montres Zodiac


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

encore...


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Pour être en accord avec le soleil de la fin août...


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Décidemment, il s'agit d'une semaine quartz pour moi. 

Luminox Color Mark Navy Seal


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une de mes deux nouvelles arrivees aujourd'hui


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Brice, félicitations pour ta 6105, c'est une superbe Seiko, je ne me lasse pas de la mienne !

Aujourd'hui c'est du lourd mais j'adore :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L'Omega de mon Grand Pere


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Elle est superbe cette Oméga


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Orlando446 said:


> Curieux,le meme dessin de case-back que ma mortima!Salut la francophonie!


What the heck??? This post keeps popping up!!?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What the heck??? This post keeps popping up!!?


effectivement, je ne sais pas à quel caseback il fait référence!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Très belle Omega Brice! Mon grand-père avait une Seamaster, maintenant c'est mon père qui l'a, et je ne suis pas pressé de l'avoir à mon tour!

Une autre Seiko aujourd'hui.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

Une montre française:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars!! Bcp de souvenirs avec cette Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Suunto Core ce matin







Puis Bluering pour casual Friday au bureau


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Modèle plus décontracté pour la fin de semaine: Steinhart Aviation automatique.

Je suis tellement satisfait de cette montre que je considère sérieusement me procurer le modèle Apollon avec cadran interchangeable (bronze, stainless et PVD). À suivre...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

j'ai commence la journee avec la Breitling Colt 44









puis je change pour la Suunto Core pour une randonnee cette apres midi


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

À la suite de Reno, une pensée toute particulière pour Neil Armstrong avec la Omega Speedmaster date


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

HERNOR habillée pour ce jour de rentrée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

AUjourd'hui, je porte mon Omega SMP "Bond". Bonne journee a tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll wear my Ti47 on Diaboliq leather tonight


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ma montre la plus massive aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Celle de mon Papi aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnifique!!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci Brice 
Difor est une marque sans prétention des années 60 qui vendait des montres par correspondance... rachetée par Maty qui est plus connu dans cette activité.
Elle est en plaqué or avec un mouvement Valjoux 7734j qui tourne super bien... elle est des années 70 la Mamie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tres cool! Merci!

Je viens de recevoir celle ci d'Allemagne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin a la gym j'ai porté my G-Shock Riseman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new baby :-!


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful! I am more attracted to Sinn everyday.



Jeep99dad said:


> My new baby :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*KELTON* pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Reno said:


> *KELTON* pour moi b-)


Très Belle montre Reno! Le style d'écriture me rappelle la HMT Janata et surtout, la GO Senator Sixties.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

En ce dimanche 1er septembre, un ami se marie. Je dois donc porter quelque chose d'assez petit et mince pour qu'elle puisse se glisser facilement sous des poignets mousquetaires. Je veux éviter aussi les bracelets en métal, alors j'ai choisi ma Stowa pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ben voila, je suis coince, un impasse quoi... ;-) je pensais qu'avoir ma nouvelle Sinn UX GSG9 cote a cote avec ma U1 rendrait la comparaison plus facile pour decider d'en vendre une ( la U1) mais non pas vraiment :-(
J'aime les deux Et elles sont plus differentes au poignet que je LE pensais  Donc je vais porter la U1 in peu aujourd'hui pour voir si ca m'aide ?? ;-) ha! La vie d'un WIS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Passez tous in excellent week end Et Bon marriage Simon. 
Ici Lundi est férié


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

downtempo76 said:


> Très Belle montre Reno! Le style d'écriture me rappelle la HMT Janata et surtout, la GO Senator Sixties.


Merci downtempo ! 

Bien qu'elle manque encore à ma collection, J'ADORE la Janata.

J'ai également une _Vostok_ avec ce genre de typo :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une p'tite Speed b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai mis ma nouvelle Sinn UX GSG9 sur un Isofrane et j'adore ca


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1986 Casio


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sympa, la CASIO :-!

Un autre genre de quartz pour moi aujourd'hui : LIP Mach 2000 "*LED*"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

YEMA "Maître des Éléments" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même YEMA qu'hier, sur bracelet _autruche_ cette fois-ci b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Helen4622 said:


> That is a nice set of pictures!!




Thanks Helen4622 



> What is your next Portugieser?


Portugieser ? What do you mean ? :think:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

1978 Timex


----------



## naunau (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Seiko Sumo avec crystal dome, aguilles de Omega PO... on GasGasBones... J'adore...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Salut Reno ,la Yema Master Element est vraiment atypique comme montre  , jamais vu en vraie...Par contre je trouve qu'elle est plus belle avec le bracelet autruche :-!.Et les photos sont vraiment top quality|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

starman69 said:


> Salut Reno ,la Yema Master Element est vraiment atypique comme montre  , jamais vu en vraie...Par contre je trouve qu'elle est plus belle avec le bracelet autruche :-!.Et les photos sont vraiment top quality|>


Merci Starman, oui, c'est une montre _très_ atypique !

J'ai totalement craqué dessus à sa sortie, mais je la trouvais un peu chère, surtout dans sa version quartz (l'édition limitée auto étant carrément délirante, au même tarif qu'une SUB Rolex :-x )










Une promo à -50% chez un vendeur italien (un comble pour une montre "française" !) m'a fait franchir le pas, et je n'ai jamais regretté :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Vostok Europe_ *ENERGIA* pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega cal 1040,une de mes favories... En attendant l'arrivée de ma Pam 177


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam est arrivée hier soir


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam est arrivée hier soir


W

Wow! Felicitations Brice! Pam titane, de loin la plus "classy" et la plus belle des Panerai avec sa small seconds. Avec ta Tudor, tu possede assurement le plus beau duo de montres de Watchusek! A quand la Rolex?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> W
> 
> Wow! Felicitations Brice! Pam titane, de loin la plus "classy" et la plus belle des Panerai avec sa small seconds. Avec ta Tudor, tu possede assurement le plus beau duo de montres de Watchusek! A quand la Rolex?


Merci beaucoup! Elle est tres bien, parfaite pour ma premiere Pam 

En parlant de Rolex, j'etais juste sur Watchrecon et regardais une sub sans date et SD ;-)

Je vend ma Tudor, ma Benarus Ti47 and une G-Shock, j'ai vendu pleins d'autres montres ces dernieres semaines et me prepare pour mon prochain gros achat ;-)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Journée Rolex (GMT Master II à cadran céramique)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé avec ma nouvelle Alpina Extreme Diver au boulot










Et puis j'ai changé pour ma Sinn UX GSG9 ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AVYSTYLE* française pour finir la semaine en beauté b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday all! Pam 177 on SNPR Patriot again  sorry its boring but I just love this watch and this combo so much


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une française&#8230; la *Yonger&Bresson* "_Diderot_" depuis ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn UX GSG9 sur BJStrap


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une française&#8230; *LIP* "TYPE A" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 177 sur Panerai crocodile


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier b-)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

En voici une que j'avais boudé depuis quelque temps (sans raison)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys Benthic pour la soirée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle


Félicitations, Brice ! :-!


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> Encore une française&#8230; la *Yonger&Bresson* "_Diderot_" depuis ce matin


tout simplement superbe! as-tu plus d'info sur la montre? je cherche sur leur site et je ne trouve pas ce modèle. en fait, le nom oui, mais pas celle ci. custom?

Brice, félicitations! très bel achat!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> tout simplement superbe! as-tu plus d'info sur la montre? je cherche sur leur site et je ne trouve pas ce modèle. en fait, le nom oui, mais pas celle ci. custom?
> 
> Brice, félicitations! très bel achat!!


Merci vdub007 

Oui, elle est magnifique ! Elle fait partie de la collection précédente. C'est une *'Diderot' ref 8316*

On la trouve encore ici : YBH8316-01 DIDEROT 8316

En cadran silver : YBH8316-02 DIDEROT 8316

Il faut garder l'oeil ouvert, ils font périodiquement des promos à -50% :-! (super affaire)

Au moins deux autres membres de WUS se sont fait livrer par cette boutique, l'un d'entre eux bien qu'étant hors de la zone de livraison habituelle. Ça vaut donc le coup de leur poser la question :-!

Elle est livrée sur crocodile (véritable) noir sur déployante ; le _gold_ est un alligator des philippines.



























Je l'ai montée sur _python_, aussi&#8230;









Elle supporte assez bien les peaux exotiques ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur SNPR Patriot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La "TYPE A", encore b-)


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

super! merci Reno! je me cherche une montre plus ''habillé'' et celle-ci m'a attiré l'oeil ;-)

ca tombe bien pour l'éxotique, c'est mes préférés à confectionner! l'autruche et la grenouille étant mes favoris!

Brice, ca lui va très bien cette strap!!


----------



## nicolaslemire (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow !La 243 represente pour moi le Saint Grahal!Mais vu mes moyens ca vas le rester encore longtempsJe me sens un peu comme les chevalier de la table ronde de kamelott.Lol.
Toi vdub 007 tu fais vraiement des bracelet de grenouilles?Nous au Quebec le ROC (rest of Canada)nous traitent souvent de frogs ,alors j'aimerais assez avoir un bracelet de grenouille.Question d'identitee.Lol
Represent!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moi je les mange les grenouilles! 

Merci pour les compliments sur la 243 les gars!

Aujourd'hui j'ai commence avec ma nouvelle G-Shock que j'ai achete a un copain WIS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dingue!! 
J'en veux une aussi! Dis moi quand ils font 50% et j'achete ;-)



Reno said:


> Merci vdub007
> 
> Oui, elle est magnifique ! Elle fait partie de la collection précédente. C'est une *'Diderot' ref 8316*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah ouais et quel est le mvt dans cette merveille? Please dis moi que ce n'est pas un Asiatique? Je n'aui que des problemes avec eux.:-(


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

nicolaslemire said:


> Wow !La 243 represente pour moi le Saint Grahal!Mais vu mes moyens ca vas le rester encore longtempsJe me sens un peu comme les chevalier de la table ronde de kamelott.Lol.
> Toi vdub 007 tu fais vraiement des bracelet de grenouilles?Nous au Quebec le ROC (rest of Canada)nous traitent souvent de frogs ,alors j'aimerais assez avoir un bracelet de grenouille.Question d'identitee.Lol
> Represent!


et oui, je sais ce que c'est, étant moi-même de laval 

la grenouille est parmis mes préférés à faire! regarde dans la section ici, le thread juste en dessous, je montre mes créations que je fais par plaisir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dingue!!
> J'en veux une aussi! Dis moi quand ils font 50% et j'achete ;-)


;-)

Surveille ce lien :

YBH8316-01 DIDEROT 8316

Ça leur arrive plusieurs fois dans l'année de faire des promos de malades !

En attendant, si tu veux te rincer l'oeil :

Yonger & Bresson 8316 ("Diderot" line)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Il pleut à verse, je ressors la Sous-Marine&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais porter ces deux aujourd'hui, bonne journée c'est férié pour moi ici ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur SNPR Patriot...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

À nouveau *LIP* "Type A" b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Y'a du changement depuis quelques semaines Brice, félicitations pour toutes tes nouveautés 

Aujourd'hui et demain, la mienne et celle de mon fiston de 7 ans qui goutte à la montre mécanique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup.  sympa ta photo

243 on Patriot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* "_Dumas_" en cette belle matinée d'Automne


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

superbe celle-ci Reno!

pour moi c'est mon infatiguable pilot montée sur du cuir latigo couleur tan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur un super SNPR strap


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci vdub007 ! 

Sympa la pilot ! |>


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Aujourd'hui la Daytona pour changer un peu, Bon weekend à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Amine, tu dois être lassé de l'entendre, mais ta collection est véritablement *exceptionnelle* O_O

Félicitations.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

wow!!! a en juger vite fait, il doit y en avoir pour plus que mes 2 voitures dans cette photo!!!

super collection!

quelle est celle de gauche au centre? avec les aiguilles bleues?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW! Je pourrais payer ma maison avec cette collection 



amine said:


> Aujourd'hui la Daytona pour changer un peu, Bon weekend à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur un Canvas fait par Drew a DWC, super comfortable et très cool pour le week end! :-!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Reno said:


> Amine, tu dois être lassé de l'entendre, mais ta collection est véritablement *exceptionnelle* O_O
> 
> Félicitations.


Merci mon ami |>


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> wow!!! a en juger vite fait, il doit y en avoir pour plus que mes 2 voitures dans cette photo!!!
> 
> super collection!
> 
> quelle est celle de gauche au centre? avec les aiguilles bleues?


Merci, la montre avec des aiguilles bleues est une Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Rétrograde (Rétrograde GMT & Date) avec indicateur de réserve de marche et petite seconde.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

amine said:


> Merci, la montre avec des aiguilles bleues est une Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Double Rétrograde (Rétrograde GMT & Date) avec indicateur de réserve de marche et petite seconde.


simplement superbe!!!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> simplement superbe!!!


Quelques photos de la bête puisque elle te plait ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle, arrivée aujourd'hui... j'adore les nouveaux SMP


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Un dimanche Safari, bonne journée de repos à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SMPc le matin pour aller a l'église puis déjeuner avec ma femme et mes filles


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma nouvelle SMPc, j'adore.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

finalement recu le paquet tant attendu par la poste aujourd'hui!!

steinhart aviation automatic










reste à voir quelle strap je vais lui faire!

des suggestions d'idées?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! Elle est superbe!! Félicitations!!!!!

Je porte la 243 encore ce soir


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Merci Brice! 

J'adore cette montre!

La panerai sur cette strap est vraiment très belle! j'aime le look que ca lui donne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai changé Et porte ma bleu SMPc pour des réunions.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

rien de trop beau ;-)

je ne me plainderais pas non plus avoir le choix entre panerai et omega dans la même journée!

par simple curiosité Brice, tu fais quoi dans la vie?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci. Oui c'est une belle paire ;-) pour la journée. 
Ca valait le coup de vendre la plus part de ma collection meme ma Jolie Tudor :-(

Ce que je fais... Secret... "I have a very particular set of skills, skils I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare ... "


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir mon amie de 22 ans


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. Oui c'est une belle paire ;-) pour la journée.
> Ca valait le coup de vendre la plus part de ma collection meme ma Jolie Tudor :-(
> 
> Ce que je fais... Secret... "I have a very particular set of skills, skils I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare ... "


hahaha tellement un bon film! j'ai initié ma conjointe au premier cette semaine pour ensuite voir le 2!

pour moi aujourd'hui, quelle surprise! ma steinhart aviation!! lol

je lui ai simplement fait une nouvelle strap hier soir pour un peu de changement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

243 sur Drew canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aime bcp ce bracelet cuir que tu as fait pour ta Steinhart. Joli combo.



vdub007 said:


> hahaha tellement un bon film! j'ai initié ma conjointe au premier cette semaine pour ensuite voir le 2!
> 
> pour moi aujourd'hui, quelle surprise! ma steinhart aviation!! lol
> 
> je lui ai simplement fait une nouvelle strap hier soir pour un peu de changement


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

merci Brice!

j'en ai d'ailleur fait 2 autres ce week-end pour cette montre là.

voici ce que je porte au bureau aujourd'hui, combo air et mer ;-)



















je vais mettre des photos de l'autre demain. c'est du cuir naturel que j'ai teint en acajou foncé sur les rebords et plus pâle au centre avec couture plus discrète brune


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super super genial! 

j'ai porté ma SMPc au bureau puis my Pam 243 ce soir cheerio


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la *Yonger & Bresson* "Diderot" au poignet b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est vraiment superbe, Reno!!

Moi Je porte mon nouveau chrono Kobold, une des deux nouvelles montres arrivées aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est vraiment superbe, Reno!!
> 
> Moi Je porte mon nouveau chrono Kobold, une des deux nouvelles montres arrivées aujourd'hui


Merci Brice 

Wow  encore une nouvelle ? Les arrivées se succèdent à un rythme effréné, chez toi ! :-!

De mon côté, encore une française, la "mine" de poignet :























































YEMA _Master Elements_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno! Et une autre nouvelle  arrivée hier Elle aussi ;-)
la nouvelle Squale 20atmos sub
Je ne suis pas déçu, Elle est très bien faite


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Bonne semaine à tous !


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Ma Superman aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

C'est hallucinant le nombre marques de montres que vous avez ici que je ne connais pas... 
Sympa celle-ci Brice


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMPc sur un bracelet canvas bleu 
Awesome combo


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

superbe combo brice! le bleu lui va très bien!

faudrait bien que je m'essais à faire les bracelets en canvas. reste juste à trouver le matériel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vdub007 said:


> superbe combo brice! le bleu lui va très bien!
> 
> faudrait bien que je m'essais à faire les bracelets en canvas. reste juste à trouver le matériel


Merci beaucoup. Peut être tu pourrais trouver in vieux sac de l'arme en canvas dans un vieux surplus. 
Le gars qui me les fait est sur WUS, Aboen, peut être il pourrait te dire ou il Achete le materiel. Il a 3 ou 4 couleurs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai Porte ma Pam243 sur un nouveau cuir waterproof de l'armee francaise fait par Jossip a Diaboliq


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

_ce soir je porte mon chrono Kobold sur un autre Drew Canvas _:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porte ma Squale Sub au boulot et ce soir je porte ma Sinn U1


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

j'ai un gros faible pour tam PAM Brice!! superbe montre!

pour moi aujourd'hui, ma rutilante aviation sur sa nouvelle strap inspiré du style rally mais en plus large (comme les b&r)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup mon ami 
j'adore ta B&R, uh ta Steinhart ;-), sur ce rally strap.



vdub007 said:


> j'ai un gros faible pour tam PAM Brice!! superbe montre!
> 
> pour moi aujourd'hui, ma rutilante aviation sur sa nouvelle strap inspiré du style rally mais en plus large (comme les b&r)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma SMP ceramic aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma SMP ceramic aujourd'hui


C'est vraiment un super combo, Brice :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno, très comfortable aussi! 

aujourd'hui j'ai porte celles ci

G-Shock le matin tot a la gym









Pam243 sur mon nouveau Canvas marron  j'adore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LIP *'Type A'*. Le moulin est japonais, mais la montre est française&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day everyone!! Pam 243 on Drew canvas for me again!  Winning combo!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Bonjour...

Royal Oak au menu du jour...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une marque française, aujourd'hui disparue : *HERMA*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très Jolie Reno!!
Ce matin.... Krav Maga, massage, poste... Avec la Sinn U1


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très Jolie Reno!!
> Ce matin.... Krav Maga, massage, poste... Avec la Sinn U1


Superbe :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une deuxième française (100% celle-ci) pour finir la journée, la *YEMA* _Meangraf_ de mon grand-père :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! Magnifique Reno, simplement magnifique!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Changement pour amener mes femmes manger une pizza a Mellow Mushroom puis un tour au Coffee Shop


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

superbe avec la nouvelle strap maron Brice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merci 

et rebelotte ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

243 sur mon nouveau bracelet en cuir de Buffalo fait tres epais et avec Zulu hardware (? comment on dit?? :-( ), et logo OP sur l'envers


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

très belle!!

je viens justement d'en terminer une de cette couleur! j'adore ces teintes ;-)

à cause de toi, j'ai du acheter une nouvelle montre lol!

ta pam me met l'eau à la bouche chaque fois je la vois! par contre, je n'ai pas le même budget lol!

j'ai du me contenter d'un homage en 44mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vdub007 said:


> très belle!!
> 
> je viens justement d'en terminer une de cette couleur! j'adore ces teintes ;-)
> 
> ...


Oops :-( désolé .... Pas vraiment ;-! Laquelle as tu acheté?? T'as une photo du vendeur? J'ai eu des Pam homages qui etaient très très bien faites!! C'est genial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté ma SMPc en attendant que ma Pelagos attérisse


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je sors juste de Krav Maga, donc Je peux maintenant porter une montre pour la soirée. 
U1 sur Isofrane


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une petite Speed, sur lézard (parce que c'est plus classe b-) )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vraiment superbe Reno!!

je vais a la poste dans 25 minutes chercher ma nouvelle Tudor Pelagos:-! Et en attendant ce matin j'ai porte cette Kobold titanium sur canvas |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoora!! Elle est arrivée 
Bam!!


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops :-( désolé .... Pas vraiment ;-! Laquelle as tu acheté?? T'as une photo du vendeur? J'ai eu des Pam homages qui etaient très très bien faites!! C'est genial


je n'ai pas de photo pour le moment car elle a le MM d'écrit dessus et que je ne peux pas l'éditer au boulot.

elle provient de chez jackson tse. tu peux la trouver sur leur site sous le modèle MM82. elle a le dial texturé.

on verra bien pour la qualité mais je ne m'attends pas à des miracles pour une montre de ce prix ;-)

je ne voulais pas mettre un bon montant sur une simple ''homage''.

la prochaine qui viendra s'ajouter à la collection sera la apollon! il me la faut à tout prix lol!

par la même occasion, superbe la tudor!!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment superbe Reno!!
> 
> je vais a la poste dans 25 minutes chercher ma nouvelle Tudor Pelagos:-! Et en attendant ce matin j'ai porte cette Kobold titanium sur canvas |>


Merci Brice, oui elle est _pas mal_&#8230; ;-) je l'ai depuis 2008, et je ne m'en lasse pas :-!

Chouette Kobold b-) super combo sur le textile |>



Jeep99dad said:


> Hoora!! Elle est arrivée
> Bam!!


 ah ouais&#8230; donc tu les as *TOUTES* en fait ! :-d

Félicitations ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> tu peux la trouver sur leur site sous le modèle *MM82*. elle a le dial texturé.
> 
> on verra bien pour la qualité mais je ne m'attends pas à des miracles pour une montre de ce prix ;-)


Elle est _pas mal_ ;-)




























;-)


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol bonne facon d'éditer ;-)

es-ce la tienne ou des photos trouvées sur le web?

je vais prendre plaisir à lui faire quelques straps :-d

quelle est la dimension de ta mm82?? au départ je voulais y aller avec la 47mm vu le open back case mais ca semblait être gros un peu... j'ai donc opté pour la 44mm.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> lol bonne facon d'éditer ;-)
> 
> es-ce la tienne ou des photos trouvées sur le web?
> 
> ...


;-)

Oui c'est la mienne.

Les *séries complètes* sont ici : https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/mm82-submersible-429800.html

Elle fait 44mm (hors couronne, 50 avec)&#8230; ça passe nickel sur mon poignet de ~17,5cm :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est tres belle, c'est l'homage de la Pam 24 (Ou 25, j'oublie). 44mm est bien assez a mon avis surtout avec ce style.

Ce matin je porte my Riseman


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*HERMA*, encore une française du temps jadis&#8230;


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

ohh elle a de l'age celle ci! ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> ohh elle a de l'age celle ci! ;-)


C'est rien de le dire :-d

Trouvée sur un vide-grenier cet été, pour une poignée d'Euros ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

just took some photos, I really love this strap Joe made for my 243


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Reno said:


> *HERMA*, encore une française du temps jadis&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Merci Brice ;-)

Elle m'a coûté une bouchée de pain ! :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite suisse pour aujourd'hui (faut bien, _de temps en temps_ :-d )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Diderot 8311 pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commence avec cette vieille Breitling puis ai mis ma vieille Omega


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 on SNPR Buffalo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

243 & SNPR Buffalo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FAVRE LEUBA* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

243 sur un nouveau cuir SNPR


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

superbe!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vostok Europe *ENERGIA* 
Montre lituanienne, moteur russe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:-! Superbe montre et originale, Reno!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arrivée ce matin!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Arrivée ce matin!!


Magnifique ! :-!

Et une de plus dans ton incroyable collection, Brice |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merck Reno!!

Et la meme aujourd'hui au bureau.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

wow! une autre Brice? :-d

Reno, super montre très originale que tu as là!

pour ma part, j'ai recu recu ma MM82. bon ok, pas la même valeur mais elle me plait bien. je suis agréablement surpris vu le prix. quoique le mouvement est un peu bruyant :-s

peu importe, elle a recu cette strap vintage tan de Bond Tailored straps (ben quoi, faut bien mentionner de temps à autre ;-))

légère censure pour ne pas offusquer

bonne journée à tous, il fait -7 celcius ici ce matin! brrrr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Celle ci eat a vendre Mais Je Lui Donne une autre chance


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. J'adore. Elles sont super surtout quand on considere le prix!! Felicitations. 


vdub007 said:


> wow! une autre Brice? :-d
> 
> Reno, super montre très originale que tu as là!
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une 100% chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

_BEIJING WATCH FACTORY_ "*ZHUFENG*" (Everest)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore! Elle est superbe, Reno


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au bureau 









ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore! Elle est superbe, Reno


Merci Brice 

J'ai déjà beaucoup de montres chinoises, mais là, on est dans un autre univers&#8230;


cadran émail
attributs appliqués
mouvement mécanique manuel / platine 3/4 ("à l'allemande") / chatons vissés / col de cygne
bracelet en véritable alligator (pas celui de la photo, qui est un python que j'avais auparavant)
verre saphir
&#8230;

Tout ça pour moins de 250€ fdpi O_O

C'est vraiment impressionnant |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Au bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La Squale est chouette, mais la *Black Bay* est juste sublime


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai survécu à la Fin Du Monde&#8230; :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Squale DLC


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* "_Diderot_ 8311"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool!! Quel est le movement?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Team Earth Hami field 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool!! Quel est le movement?


Peut-être (mais sans être sûr à 100%) un *Sea-Gull ST-16* chinois, fini en France.

C'était la collection juste avant le mouvement "maison".


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

la beijing est vraiment superbe pour le prix!!! je n'en reviens pas encore

le python proviens de ou?

avez vous des suggestions pour une montre plus chic à porter au bureau?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais! Achetes une Tissot Visodate en blanc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> la beijing est vraiment superbe pour le prix!!! je n'en reviens pas encore
> 
> le python proviens de ou?


Merci vdub007 

Oui, elle est magnifique.

Le python vient de chez *Photolikes* : 22mm python | eBay

Super vendeur, rapport qualité/prix génial&#8230; mais attention, c'est de l'artisanal "brut" ;-) il ne faut pas s'attendre à une finition exemplaire.



> avez vous des suggestions pour une montre plus chic à porter au bureau?
> 
> 
> Jeep99dad said:
> ...


La _Visodate_, très bien :-! ou alors, toujours chez Tissot, l'ultra-classique *LeLocle* |>

Elle est assez versatile, en plus&#8230;























































Je recommande ;-)


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

j'aime beaucoup la lelocle de tissot! la cadran texturé est exactement ce que j'aime!

quelles sont ses dimensions?

j'ai une pr100 et je la trouve trop petite. elle fait 38mm je crois. elle ramasse la poussière dans sa boite.

Brice, elle est super la squale en pvd!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

vdub007 said:


> j'aime beaucoup la lelocle de tissot! la cadran texturé est exactement ce que j'aime!
> 
> quelles sont ses dimensions?
> 
> j'ai une pr100 et je la trouve trop petite. elle fait 38mm je crois. elle ramasse la poussière dans sa boite.


La LeLocle n'est pas beaucoup plus grande avec *39mm hors couronne* (43mm avec), mais elle a une assez grande ouverture de cadran, et fait partie de ces montres qui font plus grandes, une fois au poignet.

Elle possède en outre un équilibre des proportions qui me rappelle l'Omega _Hour Vision_.



















la _LeLocle_ a un entrecorne biscornu de 19mm, il faut garder ça en tête quand on cherche à remplacer le bracelet&#8230; pour ma part, j'ai "contourné" le problème en achetant deux bracelets très bon marché, ce qui me permet de tourner entre le bracelet acier d'origine (très beau) et deux autres bracelets 19mm que j'avais sur des montres publicitaires (coup de bol).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* "Diderot 8316"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore... Je l'adore


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

A l'occasion du nouvel an je tiens à vous souhaiter à tous une excellente année 2013 pleine de bonnes surprises, de joie, de santé et de prospérité, que cette nouvelle année voit la réalisation de vos rêves (de montres :-! ) les plus chers et apporte le bonheur au sein de vos familles...!!! HaPpY NeW YeAr !!!

Amen!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

amine said:


> A l'occasion du nouvel an je tiens à vous souhaiter à tous une excellente année 2013 pleine de bonnes surprises, de joie, de santé et de prospérité, que cette nouvelle année voit la réalisation de vos rêves (de montres :-! ) les plus chers et apporte le bonheur au sein de vos familles...!!! HaPpY NeW YeAr !!!
> 
> Amen!


Merci Amine ! Meilleurs voeux également !

Et *Bonne Année 2013* à tous !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeuse Année 2013


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

joyeuse année 2013 à tous!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Bay pour commencer la semaine au boulot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* '_Master Elements_' b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Tudor Heritage Black Bay a nouveau , je l'adore!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Suis pas français, mais pensé que vous apprécieriez ce sujet. Elgé des années 60/70 avec mon blouson pilote de l'armée de l'air







Bonne 2013 à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay au bureau 
j'adore


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Jour de pluie sur Paris... (Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military)








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une LIP moderne (de la designer _Prisca Briquet_)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100 Fathoms ruthenium & SNPR cuir


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Un peu de pluie (photo de jeudi) et SNZH57 Fathoms








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

U1 pour la soirée


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui froideur lumineuse & Ocean One (plus de pluie !)








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pluie ici aussi :-( et peut être de la neige cette nuit  ce qui est très rare ici.

Pam 243 sur Drew canvas marron au boulot Et pour quelques bières avec un copain ce soir


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Depuis hier neige sur Paris. Changé Nato pour cuir, plus chaud, sur ma vintage military...







Et pour la soirée another diver (MK II Sea Fighter)







T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Lundi... la neige semble vouloir s'installer durablement ici... La petite SKX031 pour affronter ces intempéries plutôt rares à Paris.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Seiko SSc015 pour une grimpette de 4 h 1/2 avec la famille.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon. Tout le monde est à la neige, à ce que je vois ;-)

En Normandie, ça commence à se calmer&#8230; par contre la journée va être pluvieuse :-(

Pour me remonter le moral, et en hommage aux _cimes enneigées_, je porte la *Beijing* "Everest" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vraiment superbe Reno!!!!

Tudor Black Bay pour une journée remplie de réunions. J'adore cette montre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment superbe Reno!!!!
> 
> Tudor Black Bay pour une journée remplie de réunions. J'adore cette montre


Merci Brice 

Naturellement, je te retourne le compliment : cette _Black Bay_ est superbissime ! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merci Reno!! 
ma toute nouvelle IWC Vintage Aquatimer aujourd'hui  incroyable


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> merci Reno!!
> *ma toute nouvelle IWC Vintage Aquatimer* aujourd'hui  incroyable


O_O wow. Félicitations. Tu as des photos ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooops  j'ai oublié de coller le link a la photo :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ooops  j'ai oublié de coller le link a la photo :-(


 Ah ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiis&#8230; p'tain, c'est beau


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

_merci Reno!! SI belle, que je rebelotte! IWC a nouveau. 
_


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

J"adore cette Beijing ! (La Tudor, cela va sans dire ;-)). Aujourd'hui pour moi cette vieille Yema.









T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> J"adore cette Beijing ! (La Tudor, cela va sans dire ;-)). Aujourd'hui pour moi cette vieille Yema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe, T-Wan |>

Coïncidence, j'ai l'une de ses 'descendantes' au poignet, ce soir-même


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Yonger & Bresson _Diderot 8316_ pour le début de journée.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Pour célébrer aujourd'hui le retour du soleil sur Paris, une "bondesque" Helenarou 6538... b-)









T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riseman a la gym Et petit dej ce matin tot









Iwc Vintage Aquatimer au boulot


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

_Aujourd'hui il fait de nouveau très sombre sur Paris..._ b-)








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay au bureau


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui il fait gris sur Paris. Métro, boulot... un temps pour une bonne vieille Seiko.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hamilton Team Earth


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Aujourd'hui il fait gris sur Paris. Métro, boulot... un temps pour une bonne vieille Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouaiiiiiis, je l'avais vu passer dans un sujet "du jour" sur un autre sous-forum&#8230; je n'avais pas réalisé que c'était toi !

Une vraie merveille celle-là !! :-! Pis alors avec le mesh, c'est régal |>



Jeep99dad said:


> Hamilton Team Earth


 C'est pas vrai, tu as aussi celle-là !! |>

Je parlais de ce modèle précis il y a quelques jours sur un forum français. J'adore la Team Earth :-! Bravo Brice !!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Elle est superbe cette Yema :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno!
elle est super. Ashford l'a en solde Je crois ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur un Drew canvas marron pour casual Friday


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Ce soir pour le retour des frimas, une vieille Mortima.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arrivée cette après midi  LLDND|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno!
> elle est super. Ashford l'a en solde Je crois ;-)


|> Je vais y jeter un œil&#8230;



Jeep99dad said:


> Arrivée cette après midi  LLDND|>


O_O toutes, il les a toutes !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est superbe la LLD 









Tu peut surement acheter la Hami Team Earth pour 400-450$ neuve plus expedition.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui temps de repos, temps de piano avec une vieille JLC auto.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Ca c'est une beauté! La classe! 



T-Wan said:


> Aujourd'hui temps de repos, temps de piano avec une vieille JLC auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé avec ma LLDND sur bracelet cuir SNPR|>


























Puis Je continue avec ma SEIKO Solar Chrono Chrono sur Drew canvas::-!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Ca c'est une beauté! La classe!


Merci ! J'aime bien ce nouveau bracelet cuir sur ta LLDND !
T.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

La semaine commence un peu sombre sur Paris...








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Cela faisait un petit moment que je n'avais plus porté celle-ci...
(de meilleures photos que la première fois)


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Soleil d'hiver pour une diver...
















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Resco ce matin puis la Pelagos pour aller a acheter une voiture a ma femme puis dinner


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bonne senaine , je commence avec la LLDND on a veg tan SNPR strap.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Un timide rayon de soleil ce matin !...

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

Aujourd'hui et demain !

View attachment 970200

View attachment 970201


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir la Resco Patriot avant que Je l'envoie a Resco demain pour faire installer un calibre Suisse 2824


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui comme hier...








T.


----------



## johnmark86 (May 15, 2012)

It's so beautiful timepiece collection


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LLDND sur Brady Sailcloth


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Retour au vintage avec une vieille Titus _Titomatic_. Arghh !... ce matin en voulant la régler je m'aperçois que la date est bloquée et n'arrive pas à sauter au chiffre suivant. Rien à faire, va falloir bientôt faire un tour en révision... :-s









T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Retour au vintage avec une vieille Titus _Titomatic_. Arghh !... ce matin en voulant la régler je m'aperçois que la date est bloquée et n'arrive pas à sauter au chiffre suivant. Rien à faire, va falloir bientôt faire un tour en révision... :-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe 

Elle a une date rapide ?

Tu as essayé de faire deux tours de cadran complets (en position réglage de l'heure) ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_1936_ pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For Valentine' day dinner at Blue Taj with the fam later tonight. Gd pa'a Omega Cal 1040


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Je reste bloqué sur la date du nouvel an chinois... ;-)








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T
elle est superbe!!

Je porte ma Hamilton Team Earth field watch en 42mm Et automatique.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Merci ! La Hamilton est magnifique aussi. 
Aujourd'hui une autre vintage swiss automatic, Beltane.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! T as vraiment une collection exceptionelle



T-Wan said:


> Merci ! La Hamilton est magnifique aussi.
> Aujourd'hui une autre vintage swiss automatic, Beltane.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De mon côté, j'ai mis une montre très moderne, un look presque industriel Et très unique. Je porte aussi mes nouvelles bottes Red Wing faites a la main aux USA|>
Le bracelet cuir est fait par BJ strap pour la Hexa.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Très intéressant ; cette montre et ce bracelet (vraiment cool ce bracelet !) ont vraiment une identité unique.

Aujourd'hui pour moi back to black, avec la MKII Sea Fighter.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le même duo aujourd'hui


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Les semaines se suivent...








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Chrono solairs sur un bracelet en canvas. Ce serait difficile de trouver une meilleure montre a ce prix la je crois


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Moi c'est tantôt Seiko, tantôt vintage...


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed straight to the gym then home to see the fam


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

J'adore cette Longines !

Aujourd'hui pour moi, vintage ET Seiko... ;-)








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-Wan said:


> J'adore cette Longines !
> 
> Aujourd'hui pour moi, vintage ET Seiko... ;-)
> 
> ...


J'adore cette Seiko. Beauté et simplicité


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 sur un bracelet cuir en "distressed black" fait par Jossip à Diaboliq Strap


----------



## nicolaslemire (Dec 13, 2011)

Belle Seiko!J'ai la même.Elle m'a été donnée pour mon bijoutier.Mouvement classique et très précis(6309).
Elle a les jour de la semaine en français et en Anglais.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just left work and headed to the gym for a quick interval training with the solar Seiko in the wrist  love this watch!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui une autre vintage Seiko...


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

100 Fathoms sur zulu bleu au bureau... Pas habituel pour moi mais je le sentais... Elle m'a parlé ce matin ;-)


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Une autre vintage Seiko pour démarrer la semaine...








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Vintage & vintage... Ce matin a commencé avec celle-ci,









...puis switché dans l'après-midi pour cette vieille Seikomatic.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Toujours vieilles vintage & vintage et autant de mal à choisir, ce matin entre celle-ci...


















...et celle-là









Finalement j'ai emporté les 2 pour changer tout à l'heure au bureau... :-d








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Magnifique, Brice :-!

Par contre je me suis dégonflé, bien que j'ai vu les promos dont tu m'avais parlé, et qu'effectivement, ça valait le coup&#8230;

Je me suis finalement décidé pour cette très peu onéreuse (<60€ :-d ) PARNIS (ma première) :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Pour changer, une vieille Timex aujourd'hui...








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 et bracelet cuir de Kain Heritage


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui une vieille Tissot.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Yonger_ *DUMAS* 8327 pour la soirée b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, une simple montre à quartz ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno,
Super Omega Quartz digititale and j'ai bcp aimé ta Y&B hier aussi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Premier match de foot de la saison pour Jade, je vais porter am Seiko Chrono solaire|>


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Trop forte l'Omega digitale ! :-!

Aujourd'hui une autre vieille Helbros, l'Invincible ! b-)

















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno,
> Super Omega Quartz digititale and j'ai bcp aimé ta Y&B hier aussi.


Merci Brice 

Exemplaire original de 1977 b-)

Quant à la _Yonger_, ça faisait un moment que je voulais savoir ce qu'elle avait dans le ventre&#8230; content d'avoir enfin pu satisfaire ma curiosité 



Jeep99dad said:


> Premier match de foot de la saison pour Jade, je vais porter am Seiko Chrono solaire|>


b-)|>



T-Wan said:


> Trop forte l'Omega digitale ! :-!


Merci T. ;-)

J'en ai hérité il y a quelques années d'un de mes oncles, parti trop tôt (il n'avait pas 60 ans).

Elle était "sur la touche" depuis un moment, car lors d'un précédent changement de batteries, l'une de deux vis qui maintenait le contact avait sauté, et je n'avais jamais pu en retrouver en remplacement.

Or hier, j'ai reçu une boîte de vis de rechanges, ça m'a rappelé que j'avais cette Omega qui traînait ; j'ai tenté le coup, et MIRACLE ! le diamètre était le bon :-!

Ça me fait plaisir de la porter, en souvenir du Tonton 



> Aujourd'hui une autre vieille Helbros, l'Invincible ! b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe O_O


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

long time no see, j'ai été plus qu'occupé dernièrement avec la fabrication de bracelet. depuis les fêtes, les commandes ont augmentées et ne redescendent plus!

avec tout cela, moi et ma conjointe avons réussi à nous débarasser des dettes qu'ils nous restaient et elle m'a permis de faire l'acquisition de ma grail watch! merci chère ministre des finances 

nous avons aussi commencé la planification du mariage qui aura lieu à cuba, et bien sur, notre fils de 9 mois nous tiens plus qu'occupé aussi 

voici donc la bête










en plus d'un daily beater pas cher 

on m'a dit que le boitier provenait de la même usine que lum-tec


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre française, la *LIP* _Automythic_














































*Sous la neige*, comme vous pouvez le constater :roll: c'est bien, _ça contraste_ ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LLD sans date sur bracelet cuir par SNPR


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Il neige aussi sur Paris aussi j'ai choisi le cadran blanc d'une vieille Orient... b-)



































T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Orient, T. |>

Je suis surpris par ces chutes de neige&#8230; ça dure depuis ce matin  on est en Mars, quand même&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée... Resco Gen I Patriot ETA on Drew canvas.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Oldie (& dusty), but goodie... b-)

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au travail Hamilton Team Earth sur sNPR cuir









Ce soir Bathys 100 Fathoms sur Drew canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Au travail Hamilton Team Earth sur sNPR cuir


J'adore cette montre |>

Les fringues ne sont pas vilaines non plus |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno!  Je l'aime bcp aussi Et ce bracelet cuir SNPR lui Donne un look un peu différent.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui retour du soleil, 4 Helbros, 2 bras, 1 dilemme...








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! Passez un bon week end. 
Pam 243 sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Drew


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Aujourd'hui retour du soleil, 4 Helbros, 2 bras, 1 dilemme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionnante collection, T. |>



Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF! Passez un bon week end.
> Pam 243 sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Drew


Superbe, Brice :-!

Pour moi, un bon vieux quartz des seventies&#8230;

Omega Speedmaster 1620 b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; et pour l'après-midi, _retour au manuel_ ;-)


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hehehe... de ces Omega je ne sais pas laquelle je préfère... la vieille quartz est tout de même exceptionnelle... :-d
T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Hehehe... de ces Omega je ne sais pas laquelle je préfère... la vieille quartz est tout de même exceptionnelle... :-d
> T.


Exceptionnelle, et chargée d'émotion, puisque c'était celle du Tonton 

La Cosmic est en vrac, je l'ai massacrée en changeant la date en pleine zone de la mort o| :rodekaart

Le pire c'est que c'est un système "à pompe" (on tire la couronne pour avancer le quantième), et que j'y suis allé franco, plusieurs fois de suite&#8230; ça a été fatal :-x

Maintenant, quand je veux changer l'heure, l'aiguille des secondes tourne avec O_O :-x o|


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

View attachment 1011646


Seiko Discburger au boulot aujourd'hui : portes ouvertes


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Time(x) is gold...


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En provenance d'Ukraine&#8230;

_*Vostok Europe*_ *ENERGIA*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GéNial, Reno!

Hamilton Team Earth on SNPR tack strap to kick off the work week. Two weeks or 9 days of work until our Florida vacation!!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> En provenance d'Ukraine&#8230;
> 
> _*Vostok Europe*_ *ENERGIA*


Wow ! On peut au moins mettre des piles LR6 là-dedans ! :-!

Aujourd'hui - ce qui est rare, ce sera plutôt noir...
















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> GéNial, Reno!


Merci Brice 



> Hamilton Team Earth on SNPR tack strap to kick off the work week. Two weeks or 9 days of work until our Florida vacation!!


Qu'elle est belle, cette Team Earth 

Ça fait patienter en attendant les vacances ;-)



T-Wan said:


> Wow ! On peut au moins mettre des piles LR6 là-dedans ! :-!


:-d

*Deux* ! ;-)

C'est une belle bête en effet&#8230; on m'a demandé tout à l'heure combien elle pesait&#8230; elle accuse 260g sur la balance, ce qui est encore en-dessous de la YEMA Sous-Marine, mais qui suffit à la classer dans la catégorie des montres _fatigantes_ à la fin de la journée :-d



> Aujourd'hui - ce qui est rare, ce sera plutôt noir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

j'ai monté la pam ce week-end sur mon tout nouveau bracelet couleur ''moutarde''


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

dis moi Brice, comment aimes-tu ta 243?

elle est possiblement sur ma liste à moyen terme. ma conjointe est en accord à me laisser bâtir une petite collection puisque les affaires vont plutot bien :-d

elle serait de seconde main mais bon... ca reste la même bête lol!

des côtés négatifs à cette montre?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Ce matin j'ai essayé cette HMT sur un vieux bracelet extensible...


















...puis j'ai switché pour une de mes Helbros préférées.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super montres les gars!!!

Pam 243 sur un bracelet cuir SNPR oiled leather- très epais et confortable!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vdub007 said:


> dis moi Brice, comment aimes-tu ta 243?
> 
> elle est possiblement sur ma liste à moyen terme. ma conjointe est en accord à me laisser bâtir une petite collection puisque les affaires vont plutot bien :-d
> 
> ...


Super. Elle est cool ta femme! A keeper ;-)
je crois que seconde main est mieux 
the 243 being no longer made and more sought after is going up in prices for those who have new ones left. 
I love it. No real negative but its not an in house mvt but that doesn't bother me. Also it's pretty large, thick and heavy.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Elle est cool ta femme! A keeper ;-)
> je crois que seconde main est mieux
> the 243 being no longer made and more sought after is going up in prices for those who have new ones left.
> I love it. No real negative but its not an in house mvt but that doesn't bother me. Also it's pretty large, thick and heavy.


haha oui c'est une keeper en fait 

c'est la raison pour laquelle je vais la marier! elle me permet de faire l'acquisition de mon bolide de rêve ainsi que quelques montres.

on partage plusieurs passion ensemble tels que les chiens (elle fait bcp de compétition et elle a très à coeur les refuges aussi), les bagnoles, le travail du cuir (elle fait des colliers sur mesure pour les chiens)

pour la 243, que ce soit un mouvement maison ou non, ca ne m'importe peu. tant que c'est fiable 

j'aime beaucoup la prestance de cette montre avec les dimensions qu'elle a. j'espère en faire l'acquisition d'ici la fin de l'année

merci Brice pour les conseils! très apprécié!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De nouveau... Pam 243 sur cuir épais mais super souple par SNPR. Love it!



















*Vacances J-9!!!! *


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Une de mes vintage Orient préférées

















T.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Un peu de couleurs aujourd'hui avec cette hmt suraj.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Sinn U1 SDR sur custom bracelet cuir par BJ strap au boulot et sortie bowling ce soir avec mon équipe


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Une vintage Citizen pour le week-end...


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore these two new arrivals today  love both !

SAS Sea-1 









Sinn U1 SDR


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Pour démarrer la semaine (sous le soleil enfin) une vintage suisse, Beltane automatique.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SAS Sea-1 sur un nouveau bracelet SNPR fait avec du cuir Horween, épais Mais super souple et confortable


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> SAS Sea-1 sur un nouveau bracelet SNPR fait avec du cuir Horween, épais Mais super souple et confortable


Magnifique !... Tant la montre que le bracelet. :-!

En relisant le sujet depuis mon ordi j'ai réalisé combien les photos shootées et postées de mon téléphone ce matin étaient poussiérieuses et pourries, alors j'ai un peu nettoyé la montre et lui ai changé de bracelet (j'adore les vieilleries il commence à être vraiment trop vieux celui-ci !...) :-d

















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Magnifique !... Tant la montre que le bracelet. :-!
> 
> En relisant le sujet depuis mon ordi j'ai réalisé combien les photos shootées et postées de mon téléphone ce matin étaient poussiérieuses et pourries, alors j'ai un peu nettoyé la montre et lui ai changé de bracelet (j'adore les vieilleries il commence à être vraiment trop vieux celui-ci !...) :-d
> 
> ...


O_O superbe !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Jaquet-Girard_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe, T-wan.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

La Jaquet-Girard est vraiment très classe ! (mais je vois qu'elle attire un peu la poussière aussi... ;-))

Aujourd'hui ce sera encore une vieille, une _Belair_, un look un peu similaire à ma _Beltane_, mais plus petite, très agréable à porter.
Elle aurait aussi besoin d'un petit nettoyage je crois... :-d


















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> La Jaquet-Girard est vraiment très classe ! (mais je vois qu'*elle attire un peu la poussière aussi*... ;-))


Merci T. ;-)

M'en parle pas, une catastrophe vu de près :-$
Il faudrait que je l'ouvre pour nettoyer le verre de l'intérieur :think:



> Aujourd'hui ce sera encore une vieille, une _Belair_, un look un peu similaire à ma _Beltane_, mais plus petite, très agréable à porter.
> Elle aurait aussi besoin d'un petit nettoyage je crois... :-d
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pam 243 sur un bracelet cuir par SNPR, très epais Et très souple. Parfait pour Pam


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui encore une vieillerie, une vintage auto Gruen precision. 


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SAS Sea-1 sur SNPR Horween leather strap, mon bracelet cuir préféré!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967* sur mesh pour ce dernier jour de Mars. Il fait un temps splendide, ça change ! b-)


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Joyeuses Pâques ! (avec ce soleil les œufs vont vite fondre...)

La 67 sur mesh, ça le fait ! :-!


















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

T-Wan said:


> Joyeuses Pâques ! (avec ce soleil les œufs vont vite fondre...)
> 
> La 67 sur mesh, ça le fait ! :-!


Merci T.



> T.


O_O ooooooh, c'est beau ça :-!


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Tu parles français?


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> LLDND sur Brady Sailcloth


Tu parles français?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:-! Oui. Je suis Français


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir j'ai portée am Sinn sur SNPR


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui...









Poisson d'Avril ! (de Vacheron Constantin... b-))

Bon, moins poissonneux mais tout de même aquatique.

















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SAS Sea-1 sur Isofrane pour le petit dej et piscine puis la Seiko Chrono solaire SSC015 a la plage sur Sanibel island


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-! Oui. Je suis Français


Super de voir qu'il y a une belle communauté francophone sur ce forum  ... Je suis Québecois!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> SAS Sea-1 sur Isofrane pour le petit dej et piscine puis la Seiko Chrono solaire SSC015 a la plage sur Sanibel island


Superbe le Seiko Solaire!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Simple Vostok pour moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> Simple Vostok pour moi aujourd'hui.
> 
> View attachment 1030865


J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe le Seiko Solaire!


Merci! Un de mes meilleurs achats WIS!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

G00dband said:


> Super de voir qu'il y a une belle communauté francophone sur ce forum  ... Je suis Québecois!


Ouais, on est quelques uns en effet  
salut de Cape Coral en Floride où il fair 28 degrès au bord de la piscine


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais, on est quelques uns en effet
> salut de Cape Coral en Floride où il fair 28 degrès au bord de la piscine


ah ça c'est pas gentil il fait 3 degrés ici et il pleut :-(;-)


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore


Merci Brice! C'est une parmi les moins chères que je possède et c'est possiblement celle qui reçoit le plus d'attention et de compliments des gens.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiens, je t'envoie un peu de bonheur ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> Merci Brice! C'est une parmi les moins chères que je possède et c'est possiblement celle qui reçoit le plus d'attention et de compliments des gens.


Ca ne me surprend pas, beau bleu, design cool Et différent, Et le NATO marche très bien avec cette montre. Bravo


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui une vieille Tissot Seastar, assortie de mon autre EDC favori, un petit pliant artisanal bambou sculpté main... ;-)


























T.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est une vieille Shanghai.








T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nighthawk sur enceinte française ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste en mode russe avec la 1967, pour être assorti au temps (Brice, tu as du bol d'être au bord de la piscine ;-) )





































Ici, on a *ça*, au mois d'Avril :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Super photos, Reno, j'adore la montre aussi. De la neige... Ici 27-30 toute la semaine


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

De la vielle école pour moi ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1035965
> 
> De la vielle école pour moi ce soir


;-) Avec le "N°8" qui va bien ;-) (j'en ai trois exemplaires à la maison, souvenirs lointains de colos)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Super photos, Reno, j'adore la montre aussi. De la neige... Ici 27-30 toute la semaine


Veinard ! :-!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Monstre noir pour samedi


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dimanche je porterai la montre édition spéciale phase de lune du CMF.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Absoluement magnifique. 
Encore avec la Pelagos


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Absoluement magnifique.
> Encore avec la Pelagos


Les Tudor commencent un peu trop à me trotter dans la tête. Tes photos n'aident pas non plus!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Enfin un peu de soleil aussi par ici ! (les photos de Brice commençaient à nous faire faire un plongeon dans la déprime à défaut de piscine !... :-d)

Sunny Sunday Hmt Rajat b-)


























T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Total craquage pour la 1967&#8230; ça fait plusieurs jours qu'elle n'a plus quitté mon poignet&#8230; ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas flashé autant sur une montre.

Aujourd'hui sur bracelet 'motif' carbone&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui retour à une de mes poussiéreuses (et néanmoins préférées) Helbros... b-)


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stowa Flieger pour mardi. Belle journée à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super montre ta Flieger!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Omega
My new to me Omega SMP Chrono  love this watch.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super montre ta Flieger!!


Merci Brice! J'aime beaucoup ta SMP chrono aussi!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui une autre vintage Helbros, Invincible !

J'adore tellement ces montres que je crois que pourrais p'têt bien changer d'Helbros chaque jour de cette semaine... :-d

PS : la SMP a vraiment du caractère ! :-!


















T.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'Everest au poignet&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> Merci Brice! J'aime beaucoup ta SMP chrono aussi!


Merci. Elle me plait bcp. J'en avais eu une Et elle me manquait ;-)


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Allez zou !, une autre vintage Helbros, automatique celle-ci... b-)


















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T'assures!!! 

Pour moi Pelagos aujourd'hui au boulot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite française pour aujourd'hui&#8230; une humble Kelton trouvée sur une broc, l'été dernier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SMP Chrono au bureau


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

...Encore une autre vintage Helbros auto... :-d


















T.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Tuna aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SAS sur cuir SNPR Horween ce soir


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui bon, une (vieille) plongeuse, reste à trouver la piscine !... :-d



























T.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

12 avril... ils annoncent de la neige cet après-midi, et j'ai fait poser mes pneus d'été sur mon automobile hier! :-|:rodekaarto|

Quelques photos du printemps dernier pour donner un peu de courage! Seiko SNZH53


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

downtempo76 said:


> 12 avril... ils annoncent de la neige cet après-midi, et j'ai fait poser mes pneus d'été sur mon automobile hier! :-|:rodekaarto|
> 
> Quelques photos du printemps dernier pour donner un peu de courage! Seiko SNZH53
> 
> ...


Oui maleureusement de la neige aujhourd'hui!!!

Superbe photos avec les fleurs et jolie montre!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui maleureusement de la neige aujhourd'hui!!!
> 
> Superbe photos avec les fleurs et jolie montre!


Merci!

Celle-ci a été prise il y a quelques minutes à peine. Déprimant!









C'est pas chaud, ici, par Toutatis!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très belle journée du printemps typique début Avril ici. Soleil et il a fait 25-30 toute la semaine. 
Ce week end soleil Et 24-25 je crois 

je commence le week end ce soir avec la Sinn U1 SDR sur bracelet cuir rouge par SNPR.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Dimanche ensoleillé aussi ici. Retour au vieilleries avec cette Bulova et son super vintage mesh/expandable strap...


























T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos ce matin Et pour le repas de midi avec la famille.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Une de mes vieilles Shanghai préférées pour bien démarrer la semaine...


















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Missed the 243 after 2+ weeks. Decided to put one of the 3 new SNPR straps I got for it, it deserved new shoes after being stuck in a box 2 1/2 weeks  SNPR bridle leather it is for today.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Y&B 'Diderot' 8311 sur cuir ZRC, depuis ce matin&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Dumas_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Damasko DC66


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec la superbe Pelagos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma Moray au bureau


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir ce sera la U1 sur SNPR cuir rouge


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello les gars ! Comme je suis en ce moment à Shanghai pour l'entrainement, je vous laisse deviner ce que je vais porter pour quelque temps, parmi mes préférées ( j'en avais emportées, mais ici j'en ai forcément encore retrouvées...)


















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super!! Amuses toi bien


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui pas d'entraînement, alors petite escapade à Suzhou avec cette vintage...Suzhou. 



















T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn U1 SDR sur un bracelet an cuir Horween par SNPR


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP Chrono aujourd'hui.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Aujourd'hui, avant de partir quelques jours a Danyang et Nanjing, je porte cette Jiefang que j'ai eu pour mon anniversaire la semaine derniere...










T.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing my Gd dad's old Seamaster cal 1040


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonne fête du travail, mes amis. :-!

Pour moi, c'est cet Hamilton aujour d'hui.

Ici, aux Etats-Unis, c'est simplement une autre journée au boulot. :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne Fête du travail pour ceux qui sont en France 
Je porte ma Pelagos au travail.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai choisi ce Prometheus Baiji en orange et noir:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai choisi ce Prometheus Baiji en orange et noir:
> 
> View attachment 1069719


Awesome!!! Magnifique. 

Je porte ma nouvelle, Alpina pilote


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SNZG17 aujourd'hui:


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Pam 243 sur SNPR English tan Dublin Horween|>


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Grosse journée au bureau, power suit et Rolex!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> Grosse journée au bureau, power suit et Rolex!


Superbe!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté ma Tudor Pelagos au bureau puis pas de montre pour Krav Et puis la Dagaz Cav-1 pour la soirée :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Combo _franco-français_ : Montre *Yonger & Bresson* "Diderot" sur bracelet gomme *LIP*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 on SNPR Bridle strap!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui je porte ce Rodina curieusement nommé, ce qui est un hommage chinois à l'hommage Nomos créé d'une montre d'A. Lange und Sohne, elle-même construit avant la deuxième guerre mondiale. Je n'aime pas normalement les montres homages, mais l'histoire de cette type de montre est une histoire de plusieurs fabricants. Aussi, ca coûte pas cher, c'est facile à commander, et commentaires sur WUS (f71 et f72) ont été très favorables. Donc, je la port maintenant pour voir si je peux vivre avec un hommage, ou pas.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

C'est une Tisell Pilote Type B pour moi ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos aujourd'hui


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matin, c'est cette cousine blanche de la Rodina noir que je portais le mercredi:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L' Omega Seamaster Chrono cal1040 que mon grand père m'a laissé.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SNZG17 pour moi, sur cette après-midi plein de soleil ici en Texas:









Et après retourné à l'intérieur:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matin, c'est une montre j'ai acheté en raison de la fil <<bargain>> (c'est-à-dire <<bon marché>>) en F71:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En mode "mine antipersonnel" b-)

YEMA _Master Elements_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'll wear my 23 year old Breitling tonight.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tisell encore aujourd'hui, sur cuir brun ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SNPR bridle leather sur Pam 243


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une montre pratique au jour plein des nuages:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma dernière


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Hamilton encore aujourd'hui, sur nylon cette fois:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Laco pour moi


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pendant cette semaine dernière, j'ai porté plusieurs montres plusieurs fois, contre mes habitudes schizophrènes. Aujourd'hui, c'est l'Ecomatic encore, une nouveauté à moi, maintenant sur cuir:







:


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Congé en ce magnifique vendredi à Montréal. Ecozilla avec bracelet cuir Panatime


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après la "Mach 2000" LED et la "Type A", ma troisième LIP, une lip STYLE LCD.














































Il y a une petite histoire derrière cette montre. Je cherchais depuis un bon moment une montre à affichage LCD *LA PLUS SIMPLE ET LA PLUS SOBRE POSSIBLE*, et par ailleurs tout acier. Comme je rechigne à mettre plus de 50€ dans une montre à quartz (qui plus est à affichage digital), je me suis rendu compte très vite que la tâche s'avérait très ardue.

Ma candidate idéale était la Rosendhal Watch III









Ça reste la LCD parfaite à mes yeux, mais à 200€, je cale.

Mon choix n°2 était une montre française, cette LIP.

Encore un peu chère à mon goût (une centaine d'euros), elle était finalement il y a quelques semaines disponible dans une vente privée à 40€ :-d et cette fois-ci, je me suis laissé faire.

Et je ne regrette vraiment pas, elle est bien plus _cossue_ que ce que j'imaginais :-!

Pour être absolument parfaite, j'aurais aimé que les maillons soient pleins (plutôt que pliés), et que les boutons se trouvent plutôt sur le côté qu'en façade. Mais franchement à ce tarif-là, je _pinaille_ ;-)

Une vraie merveille, pour les amateurs du genre.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin Et a midi









midi puis cette après midi


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ma mémoire n'est plus aussi forte qu'elle était dans ma jeunesse, donc je ne suis pas complètement sûr si je possédais une Swatch pendant les années quatre-vingt. Si non, voilà ma première Swatch, un chronographe retrouvé récemment sur Ebay:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Base Pam au bureau


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir relax a la maison avec la Cav-1 sur bracelet "Maratac composite"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est cette montre chinoise par Eyki, en hommage à Hamilton, modèle W8456G. Oui, je serais plus heureux avec un concept original, mais quand même, c'est une montre pal mal pour le prix de $23 US, beaucoup mieux que la montre «champignon» typique.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos today.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Seamaster pour la journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn U1 et bracelet cuir pSNPR Horween


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Steinhart Aviation avec bracelet d'origine (d'excellente qualité!)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très jolie, Pierre


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour aujourd'hui ce sera une vintage Revue Centenary Exactomatic


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une autre chinoise aujourd'hui, Sea-Gull ST5:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 000


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Une classique Tissot Seastar Visiodate en ce vendredi pluvieux


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

J'habite assez proche de la Louisiane que je dois toujours être vigilant et en garde contre les loups-garous aux nuits de pleine lune. Comme ce soir.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> J'habite assez proche de la Louisiane que je dois toujours être vigilant et en garde contre les loups-garous aux nuits de pleine lune. Comme ce soir.
> 
> View attachment 1096617


Très bon outil de rappel ...:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 243 on SNPR bridle leather for casual Friday and to celebrate our 15th anniversary tonight at the Melting Pot


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Toujours aussi belle ces Panerai.

En passant, bon anniversaire et bon souper ce soir ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Double merci alors ;-)
repas fondus ce soir au Melting Pot restaurant. 

Je viens de vendre la Panerai 000 and d'acheter une Rolex tout ca ce matin  elle arrive demain !!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Alors on attends les photos avec impatience :-!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Double merci alors ;-)
> repas fondus ce soir au Melting Pot restaurant.
> 
> Je viens de vendre la Panerai 000 and d'acheter une Rolex tout ca ce matin  elle arrive demain !!


Bon 15e!

C'est dommage pour la 000, cependant, j'ai hâte de voir la Rolex


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Tiens, une vieille Orient aujourd'hui. J'avais oublié que je l'aimais bien...;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars! 

La Rolex est la Sub C ND (sans date).


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'était une nouvelle venue, une Seiko SKX009






.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Regulateur said:


> Tiens, une vieille Orient aujourd'hui. J'avais oublié que je l'aimais bien...;-)


Belle Orient.
Je ne suis pas familllié avec ce modèle.
C'est quoi au juste ?


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

très bon choix Pierre avec la steinhart! j'en avait une comme ca, vendue ici-même il y a peu de temps!

superbe montre pour le prix!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Effectivement c'est une très belle montre.
Un jour ...


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

En attendant, cet-après-midi je porte la petite soeur de l'autre, une SKX007


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Choix facile


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

easyview said:


> En attendant, cet-après-midi je porte la petite soeur de l'autre, une SKX007
> 
> View attachment 1098899
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est une vielle Tudor Oyster-Prince qui est à l'honneur


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC today pour une journee de repos, c'est ferie ici


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Oui effectivement - Memorial day

Toujours aussi belle cette Rolex.
J'aime aussi le chat curieux ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

easyview said:


> Oui effectivement - Memorial day
> 
> Toujours aussi belle cette Rolex.
> J'aime aussi le chat curieux ...


Et l'attachement sur son collier . . . un sous-marin? Un poisson? Tous les deux? Bien sûr ca doit etre un sous-marin dans une maison Rolex, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un poisson, ma femme l'acheté, moi j'aurai choisi un sousmarin ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour aujourd'hui, j'ai choisi une Orient que je ne porte pas souvent


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

easyview said:


> Pour moi aujourd'hui c'était une nouvelle venue, une Seiko SKX009
> View attachment 1098268
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098269


Superbe montre Easyview! Ça fait des semaines qu'elle me démange. Ce qui m'embête, c'est que je suis incapable de dire de quelle couleur est le cadran: est-il noir, gris foncé ou bleu? Selon le site consulté, la couleur du cadran semble changer de même qu'avec le pays d'origine (SKX009J Vs SKX009K).

Quelle est la couleur de ton cadran?


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

easyview said:


> Belle Orient.
> Je ne suis pas familllié avec ce modèle.
> C'est quoi au juste ?


C'est le modèle CEM58002D. Superbe look, construction OK, sans plus, surtout le bracelet. J'ai remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un Watchadoo. Je l'ai payée $128 il y a 5-6 ans.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

NOS Russe pour aujourd'hui, Poljot Strela mouvement 3133


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore la Tiselle aujourd'hui:


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci
La couleur du cadran est un bleu très foncé, presque noir tout dépendant de l'angle que nous la regardons.
C'est assez difficile de reproduire la couleur exact avec la lumière que nous avons pour les photos comparativement aux studios professionnels qui ont des éclairages optimisés pour rendre la vrai couleur (en plus du traitement post photo dans Photoshop, Lightroom ou autre logiciel).

Voici encore une photo de ma SKX009J car c'est celle que je porte encore aujourd'hui.
Je remarque que sur cette photo, le cadran est un peu plus foncé que la dernière fois.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars Belle pilote Et une cool Seiko. My 009 me manque. 
Ce soir je laisse la Rolex se reposer Et je porte la243


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Dragon, un joli monstre de 50 mm facile à porter dû à l'absence de cornes. Le bracelet est fixé à même le boitier.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une simple Seiko qui ne ne peut être comparée à toutes ces belles montres que vous autres publiez aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Une simple Seiko qui ne ne peut être comparée à toutes ces belles montres que vous autres publiez aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple mais aussi très belle


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est encore ma SKX009 mais avec un nouveau bracelet (super jubilee) que j'ai reçu hier de wjean28
Ça change complètement le look de la montre

















Plus une photo dans le noir


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pour vendredi, c'est une autre Seiko, le monstre orange:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pam Et SNPR


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Seiko orange monster pour le vendredi ''dress down''. C'est la même orange monster qui m'accompagnait lors de d'une plongée à Hawaii


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool les photos, Pierre


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Un vintage Hamilton electronic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A la piscine


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Très belle montre encore
Tu es chanceux de pouvoir utiliser la piscine, nous tout ce que nous avons c'est une température merdique comme tu peux en juger par cette photo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais le climat est super ici 
Merci, laU1 est tres cool. J'ai quelques beautes qui arrivent la semaine prochaine


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Meme chose ici, temps superbe a Montreal, pres de 30C.

Brice: question indiscrete, tu sembles "flipper" souvent tes montres. Arrives-tu a recuperer l'investissement initial ou perds-tu un peu plus chaque fois que tu flippes? J'ai, jusqu'a maintenant, conserve toutes les montres que j'ai achete depuis le siecle precedent...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> Meme chose ici, temps superbe a Montreal, pres de 30C.
> 
> Brice: question indiscrete, tu sembles "flipper" souvent tes montres. Arrives-tu a recuperer l'investissement initial ou perds-tu un peu plus chaque fois que tu flippes? J'ai, jusqu'a maintenant, conserve toutes les montres que j'ai achete depuis le siecle precedent...


Ah! ben ca depend, Pierre  des fois je perd un peu, des fois je "break-even" (desoles j'ai oublié comment on dit ca ), des fois je gagne un peu. J'en suis surement a plus de 300 ventes Et autant d'achats. Pardis il faut acheter bas ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah! ben ca depend, Pierre  des fois je perd un peu, des fois je "break-even" (desoles j'ai oublié comment on dit ca ), des fois je gagne un peu. J'en suis surement a plus de 300 ventes Et autant d'achats. Pardis il faut acheter bas ;-)


Merci Brice, c'est ce que je croyais. Il faudrait que je m'y mette, j'ai de plus en plus de montres mais seulement deux poignets


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais le climat est super ici
> Merci, laU1 est tres cool. J'ai quelques beautes qui arrivent la semaine prochaine


J'ai hate de voir cela.
Aussi j'aime ton commentaire dans ta signature .... Incoming .... (I'm sick )

Je me sens aussi comme ça des fois...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bonsoir, les gars!
Elgé pour moi, à la fin d'un week-end superbe


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Voici ma montre de la journée, Seiko Helmet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Bonsoir, les gars!
> Elgé pour moi, à la fin d'un week-end superbe
> View attachment 1106777


Elle est superbe, tu as très Bon gout  quelle est la taille du boitier?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

easyview said:


> Voici ma montre de la journée, Seiko Helmet
> 
> View attachment 1106820
> 
> ...


J'aime aussi ta Seiko, vraiment très cool ce cadran. Chrono 30 minutes?


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime aussi ta Seiko, vraiment très cool ce cadran. Chrono 30 minutes?


Merci
Oui elle a un chrono 30 minutes, cependant quand le chrono est arrêté, il n'y a plus de compteur de secondes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre semaine commence...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Un autre essai de la Rodina Bauhaus ce matin. Mes sentiments envers cette montre sont toujours divisés.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay sur bracelet cuir rouge par SNPR  Montre arrivée hier soir


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bleu Seagull ST-5 aujourd'hui:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est superbe, tu as très Bon gout  quelle est la taille du boitier?


Merci, Brice! 
35 (sans couronne) x 43mm. Être carrée, elle porte plus grande


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Black Bay sur bracelet cuir rouge par SNPR  Montre arrivée hier soir


WOW!!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Hamilton à remontage manuel aujourd'hui:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC a nouveau au boulot


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Ça y est, je l'ai enfin cette 14060M 2 lignes de 2005


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Super. Felicitations.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Aujourd'hui, je porte ma plus récente acquisition!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moi aussi... Juste arrivée ce soir


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Il est temps de dépoussiérer ma vieille Poljot Albatros


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Super. Felicitations.


Merci 

C'est la montre que je voulais depuis très longtemps, il fallait qu'elle soit de l'année de naissance de mon fils pour qu'il l'ai plus tard et que les moyens le permettent.... c'est chose faite à présent, je qui comblé 

Ça faisait un petit moment que je j'étais pas venu par ici et je vois que ta collection a beaucoup évoluée avec pleins de nouvelles très belles montres :-!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Crachin permanent sur Montréal en cette fin de semaine de Grand Prix. Bien heureux de ne pas avoir de billet cette année.

Alpha sub aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex ce matin a l'église puis déjeuner en famille.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Apropos de rien, j'ai décidé de porter des montres à quartz exclusivement cette semaine, en commencer avec cette chronographe Swatch «Dark Phoenix»:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah! Elle est trèa chouette ta Swatch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est cette Pulsar PSR 10. Pas exactement quartz de la plus haut précision (en réalité, une précision de 10 secondes par an n'est pas probable avec cette montre), mais peut-être suffisamment précis pour satisfaire l'envie que dépenser trop d'heures sur F9 m'a donné:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC au bureau aujourd'hui. Ce pourrait être la montre parfaite pour moi!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> SubC au bureau aujourd'hui. Ce pourrait être la montre parfaite pour moi!


Le plus que je vois cette montre, le plus je l'aime. :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ma semaine de montres à quartz se continue avec cette Darch extrêmement peu cher, sur lequel vous pouvez voir que j'ai oublié de régler la date quand j'ai "grabbed and went" ce maitin. Evidement, j'ai pas déjà la porte dans le mois de juin.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> SubC au bureau aujourd'hui. Ce pourrait être la montre parfaite pour moi!


Félicitations Brice. C'est l'ultime référence, l'archétype de la montre de luxe. A conserver pour les petits enfants.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp Pierre 

A la piscine avec la SD sur isofrane


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

J'ai cédé pour cette beauté...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger & Bresson_ "*DUMAS*"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! J'adore!! Tu as une sacrée collection de montre!!!!  combien en as tu?? 
Superbe celle ci.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la subC a nouveau et attend impatiement l'arrivée de ma JLC


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Encore la même aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! J'adore!! Tu as une sacrée collection de montre!!!!  combien en as tu??
> Superbe celle ci.


Merci Brice 

Honnêtement, je ne sais plus trop&#8230;

:think: Je pense que ça doit approcher la centaine :-$

Les _Yonger_, j'en ai quatre : cette 'DUMAS', deux 'DIDEROT' et un vieux chrono quartz à module Hattori.

Et un jour ou l'autre, je rajouterai certainement une de la nouvelle ligne, avec le mouvement maison. Je ne suis pas encore fixé sur quel modèle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tu es le "master" 

Black Bay sur caoutchouc Breitling en attendant d'aller a la poste chercher ma JLC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle JLC Deep Sea Chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma nouvelle JLC Deep Sea Chrono


O_O LA VACHE.

Ah ouais, tu fais mal, là.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O LA VACHE.
> 
> Ah ouais, tu fais mal, là.


Ah ah! Merci Reno!!
elle eat superbe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte la Squale avec NOS T dial recu en "partial trade" hier. Je ne sais pas so elle va rester Mais j'en profite aujourd'hui.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Je pense avoir trouvé la montre idéale, ma SARB017. Sportive et élégante, classique tout en étant un peu wild avec son cadran vert, elle se prête à toutes les occasions. Son cadran vert justement: il est parfait. Difficile à photographier, il est tout simplement sublime en vrai. Sa teinte verte est très profonde sauf aux rehauts de lumière dûs à sa finition sun burst. Son cadran est beaucoup plus facile à harmoniser que celui de ma Alpha. Fait rarisime, elle est rivée à mon poignet depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matain, j'essai la nouvelle chinoise pour la première fois:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pam 243 J . TGIF!!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fabriqué en France: Elgé et Puma


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Diderot_, de chez *Yonger & Bresson*.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Reno said:


> La _Diderot_, de chez *Yonger & Bresson*.


Quelle belle montre, le boitier me fait penser à une Louis Vuitton Tambour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> Quelle belle montre, le boitier me fait penser à une Louis Vuitton Tambour


Ouais. Elle est magnifique.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, ma maitresse... Pam


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au bureau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Regulateur said:


> Quelle belle montre, le boitier me fait penser à une Louis Vuitton Tambour





Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais. Elle est magnifique.


Merci les amis 

C'est la montre de mes 40 ans (cadeau de mes parents) et j'en suis toujours ravi |>

Le boîtier gravé est vraiment unique :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe* ENERGIA : _bons baisers d'Ukraine_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex subC ND  
TGIF!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *YEMA* 'Sous-Marine' pour le premier vrai jour d'Été de l'année \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tu as une collection incroyable Reno!!! Grand admirateur de tes merveilles!! 
Il parait que le temps deconne en France. 
Je vais venir cet été donc j'espère que la chaleur va arriver 

aujourd'hui j'ai commencé avec my Seiko Chrono solaire ce matin.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu as une collection incroyable Reno!!! Grand admirateur de tes merveilles!!
> Il parait que le temps deconne en France.
> Je vais venir cet été donc j'espère que la chaleur va arriver


Merci Brice ! Ça y est, l'Été est enfin là, on est en plein dedans ! 
On tourne à 26° à l'ombre, c'est une véritable fournaise en plein soleil.

Les barbecues s'enchaînent, ainsi que les repas froids : salades mixtes, melon, tartes froides&#8230; le tout accompagnés de fins frais : rosés, blancs&#8230; et quelques rouges rugueux pour accompagner les grillades :-!

Ma collection est bien loin d'être aussi prestigieuse que la tienne, mais merci pour le compliment 



> aujourd'hui j'ai commencé avec my Seiko Chrono solaire ce matin.


:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Comme d'hab, je commence la semaine avec le sub


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Aucune photo de montres (fichu iPad). J'ai ma ma Seiko SKX007 avec bracelet shark mesh de William Jean. Je suis en vacances avec la famille au paradis... dans le sud-ouest de la France. Nous sommes arrivés à Toulouse dimanche dernier, puis séjour à Carcasonne. Quasi overdose de cassoulet... Je vous écris de Barcelone, en chemin pour Malaga pour une semaine de farniente au bord de la plage. Photos à suivre à mon retour.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Exp II all morning for a very very lazy morning  I never took it off after wearing it yesterday at work, for dinner and to take the kids see Despicable Me 2 
Ill be wearing my G-Shock at the gym later then we'll see for the rest of the day


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

En cette belle journée ensolleillée, pour moi c'est une Seamaster automatic, cal. 1012 ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Hier et aujourd'hui c'était une Casio Edifice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Explorer II au bureau aujourd'hui


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour moi ce matin, c'est une nouvelle venue.
Omega SMP 200m cal 1441


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh! Punaise. Elle est géniale. Félicitations.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci beaucoup.
J'ai hésité un peu avant de l'acheter mais je crois que le prix que j'ai eu était relativement bon.
C'est quand même un calibre très rare que le 1441 thermocompensé qui est aussi d'une très grande précision.
Le "post" de DoctorC (https://www.watchuseek.com/f45/fair...ega-seamaster-200-pre-bond-series-316149.html) m'a été d'une très grande utilité pour me guider dans cet achat.
J'ai "streché" un peu mon budget pour l'acquérir mais je suis très heureux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip* "TYPE A" b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

D'autres photos ici : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/post-your-best-watch-photos-514717-84.html#post6566450 ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Très belle Dark Maul.
Lip n'est pas une compagnie que nous voyons souvent mais semble fabriquer de belle montres.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Superbe sub.
Un jour, il y en aura une à mon poignet ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Magnifique. 2-liner ND sub. Classic. Très jolie photo aussi. Bravo



Apia33 said:


> D'autres photos ici : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/post-your-best-watch-photos-514717-84.html#post6566450 ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Tudor Oyster-Prince


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks 

The history of this Sub on the French web site "Montre de plongée" and "Forum à Montres"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

easyview said:


> Très belle Dark Maul.
> Lip n'est pas une compagnie que nous voyons souvent mais semble fabriquer de belle montres.


Merci easyview&#8230; comme YEMA, c'est une marque qui s'est fourvoyée dans les montres publicitaires pour survivre.

Parmi les productions en vente, il y a tout de même quelques belles choses (peu de mécaniques, hélas).

Curieusement, parmi les trois que je possède, il s'agit à chaque fois de modèles à affichage digital.

*"TYPE A"* aka Automythic aka 'Dark Maul' (design Prisca Briquet) : LIP "TYPE A"










*Mach 2000 LED* réédition (design Roger Tallon)



















*lip 'STYLE'* LCD : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-style-%95-lcd-864344.html



















Je rêverais d'une réédition de 'Type 18' mécanique manuelle&#8230; sans même rêver d'une Mach 2000 chrono.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Suisse, de temps en temps&#8230; _faut bien_ ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci easyview&#8230; comme YEMA, c'est une marque qui s'est fourvoyée dans les montres publicitaires pour survivre.
> 
> Parmi les productions en vente, il y a tout de même quelques belles choses (peu de mécaniques, hélas).
> 
> ...


Oui la Yema m'est un peu plus familière.
J'ai rencontré des Superman, NAVYGRAPH et Rallye dans mes recherches.
Toutes de belles montres.

Pour ce qui est de Lip. tout ce que connait c'est la Lip Nautic-ski.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une Suisse, de temps en temps&#8230; _faut bien_ ;-)


Tout simplement superbe ...:-!:-!

Celle que je porte aujourd'hui, aussi une SMP, cependant avec un mouvement moins complexe mais qui devient quand même vite ma préféré


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

magnifique Reno!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

easyview said:


> Tout simplement superbe ...:-!:-!
> 
> Celle que je porte aujourd'hui, aussi une SMP, cependant avec un mouvement moins complexe mais qui devient quand même vite ma préféré
> 
> View attachment 1162187


Elle est carrément magnifique aussi celle-là :-!

J'adore le boîtier et le bracelet intégré |> |>

C'est du quartz, c'est ça ? :think:


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Elle est carrément magnifique aussi celle-là :-!
> 
> J'adore le boîtier et le bracelet intégré |> |>
> 
> C'est du quartz, c'est ça ? :think:


Merci beaucoup.
Ca fait seulement 3 jours que je l'ai.

Oui, c'est considéré comme du quartz haut de gamme
Calibre 1441 thermo-compensé, pour la SMP 200M, fabriqué pendant seulement 1 an (1987/88 pour le post de DoctorC mais 1988/89 dans d'autres références)
Mouvement qui d'après le "post" de DoctorC est le deuxième plus précis (le Megaquartz 2400 étant le premier) de la gamme Omega (le "post" date de 2009 cependant)
Le manuel affirme que le mouvement est ajusté et compensé pour les variations de température, ce qui assure une précision de +/- 10 secondes par année !!!

Revoici ma photo du mouvement :









En référence, le "post" de DoctorC :https://www.watchuseek.com/f45/fair...ega-seamaster-200-pre-bond-series-316149.html


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est une Tag Heuer 1000 modèle 980.021N qui est 42mm de large (45 mm avec la couronne)
Ce modèle date de 1991 et montre un peu son âge.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Toujours aussi belle.
Difficile de ne pas tomber en amour avec cette montre ....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

easyview said:


> Toujours aussi belle.
> Difficile de ne pas tomber en amour avec cette montre ....


Merci bcp. En effet, oui elle est très charmeuse


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci bcp. En effet, oui elle est très charmeuse


J'espère que tes antibiotiques ont fait effet et que tu vas un peu mieux aujourd'hui...

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est une Citizen bullhead


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia33 said:


>


Une autre belle Rolex.:-!:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Seiko SKX009 pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

easyview said:


> Une Seiko SKX009 pour moi aujourd'hui
> 
> View attachment 1166523


J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4 more days of work before vaca in France.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore


Merci,
Cela faisait un petit bout de temps que je n'avais pas porté une de mes Seiko


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci Easyview et Reno 

Belle Seiko Divers également :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia33 said:


> Merci Easyview et Reno
> 
> Belle Seiko Divers également :-!


Merci pour le compliment


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir


De retour avec la Sinn mais avec un changement de bracelet
Very nice ... :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci... et devines ce que je porte ce soir... ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Vraiment changement de style, aujourd'hui c'est une Revue Centenary
Je n'en sais pas beaucoup sur cette montre mais j'aime beaucoup son look classique


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est une vision un peu différente d'une Seiko SKX007


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ces deux


Fantastique, 
Une sur le bras gauche et une autre sur le bras droit ... :-d

C'est le départ d'une nouvelle mode b-)

La majorité des gens ici sur le site sont propriétaires de plus d'une montre et les commentaires sont souvent:
_telle montre n'a pas assez de temps à mon poignet alors je vais m'en débarrasser_ :think:

Maintenant avec cette nouvelle mode, 2 fois plus de temps aux poignets pour les montres et plus besoin de se débarasser de ses montres à cause de cette raison.... |>|>

Les femmes portent bien 2 boucles d'oreilles, alors pourquoi ne pas porter 2 montres :-s
Ou faires comme ceux qui ont des "piercings" avec des multiples "studs" sur les oreilles (ou ailleurs sur le corps), nous pourrions avoir 2 montres sur chaque bras (ou 3 ou 4 ;-))

C'est vraiment génial ton idée, j'embarque :-!

Ok,ok, de retour sur la terre, en passant, tes montres sont très belles :-!:-!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Voici, ma montre pour mon 2e bras ;-)


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Pour me préparer aux vacances à la mer, j'ai mis un gros poisson...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Une petite nouvelle toolwatch pour l'été


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, vous sortez l'artillerie lourde aujourd'hui 



Panama said:


> Pour me préparer aux vacances à la mer, j'ai mis un gros poisson...


Benarus Megadolon 2500m, ce n'est pas une montre pour les pataugeuses, c'est vraiment une plongeuse sérieuse ...
Superbe :-!



Apia33 said:


> Une petite nouvelle toolwatch pour l'été


Et une Alpina extreme diver 300m, comme toolwatch ce n'est pas piqué des vers.
J'adore la couleur, avec l'accent de la couleur orange fait bien ressortir le caractère de cette montre. 
Je crois que c'est la meilleur combinaison de couleur pour cette montre :-!

Félicitations à vous 2 pour de très belles montres.

Tout ce qui manque c'est Brice pour nous dire sont choix avant de partir pour ses vacances en France. 

Pour moi, tout ce que j'ai c'est une petite 200m quartz ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super!!!
du coup la mienne me manque ;-)



Apia33 said:


> Une petite nouvelle toolwatch pour l'été


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé avec la Sinn 358 50th Anniversary Jubilaum sur Phoenix nato pour faire pleins de truc a la maison en préparation pour mon départ puis ce sera la Rolex Explorer II pour aller au mall faire des courses pour le voyage. Il fait un temps déplorable ici a nouveau, il pleut tous les jours depuis un mois et demi :-(.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci Easyview, je considère également ma Sub comme une toolwatch car les montres dont je dispose doivent être portées sans se prendre la tête à cause de la valeur... je ne vois pas d'intérêt à avoir des montres chères pour les laisser en vitrine de peur de les abimer.
Mon fils récupéra la Sub dans l'état où elle sera, portée par son papa 
Cela peu choquer mais c'est ma conception des montres, elles doivent être portées... en y faisant attention bien évidemment 

Belle oméga en tout cas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia33 said:


> Merci Easyview, je considère également ma Sub comme une toolwatch car les montres dont je dispose doivent être portées sans se prendre la tête à cause de la valeur... je ne vois pas d'intérêt à avoir des montres chères pour les laisser en vitrine de peur de les abimer.
> Mon fils récupéra la Sub dans l'état où elle sera, portée par son papa
> Cela peu choquer mais c'est ma conception des montres, elles doivent être portées... en y faisant attention bien évidemment
> 
> Belle oméga en tout cas


Ouais! je suis comme toi. Je porte ma Pam et Rolex pour tout... velo, rando, gym, couper des branches...


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia33 said:


> Merci Easyview, je considère également ma Sub comme une toolwatch car les montres dont je dispose doivent être portées sans se prendre la tête à cause de la valeur... je ne vois pas d'intérêt à avoir des montres chères pour les laisser en vitrine de peur de les abimer.
> Mon fils récupéra la Sub dans l'état où elle sera, portée par son papa
> Cela peu choquer mais c'est ma conception des montres, elles doivent être portées... en y faisant attention bien évidemment
> 
> Belle oméga en tout cas


 Tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point, une montre que tu achètes doit être portée. |>
C'est juste que pour moi, 400$ est possiblement le prix le plus haut que je peux me permettre de payer pour une montre avec mon budget. Alors tu peux comprendre que lorsque quelqu'un fait référence à une Alpina comme la tienne ou encore pire, à une Rolex sub comme étant une toolwatch, et je ne dis pas cela méchamment, mais il se peut que quelqu'un n'ayant pas les même moyens que vous puisse commenter comme je l'ai fait.

Je suis très heureux pour vous deux que vous pussiez avoir de telles montres,  et je suis aussi heureux de pouvoir les admirer ainsi que d'avoir les commentaires de tous, pour que peut-être dans un avenir (en espérant) pas si lointain, que je puisse me permettre d'acheter une montre de plus haut calibre et d'avoir pu profiter de votre connaissance ainsi que de vos expériences pour me permettre de faire un choix plus éclairé.

C'est juste que pour moi, une toolwatch c'est plutôt un budget de 150$ et même si ma Omega SMP est à la base une montre de très bonne qualité, elle date quand même de plusieurs années (1988), alors il est plus difficile pour moi de penser l'utiliser dans toutes les conditions. Je vie très bien avec ce fait de la vie car j'ai choisi d'acheter des montres vintage au lieu de me concentrer sur des montres plus récentes et je suis très heureux de ce choix. Il faut juste que je pense un peu dans quelles conditions je vais porter une montre.

Désolé de ce commentaire un peu long mais je ne voulais pas passer pour un grincheux ou un jaloux (envieux un peu mais pas jaloux ;-)) et je vais continuer d'admirer vos jolies montres dans l'attente de voir vos nouvelles acquisitions pour pouvoir enrichir mes connaissances. :-d

Bonnes vacances si on ne se reparle pas. b-) b-) b-) b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deuxième jour avec la _Sous-Marine_ au poignet.

Hier, sur NATO *orange*




















&#8230; NATO *vert-de-gris* pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Deuxième jour avec la _Sous-Marine_ au poignet.
> 
> Hier, sur NATO *orange*


WOW
Toujours d'excellentes photos Reno.
Photos qui mettent bien en évidence cette superbe Yema.:-!

Est-ce que tu fais de la photo professionnellement ou si tu n'es qu'un amateur enragé ;-)
J'ai remarqué que tes photos ont toujours une excellente définition, l'éclairage est toujours à point et le focus ne peut pas être mieux.

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme équipement, si je peux me permettre ?

Encore une fois, superbe...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

easyview said:


> WOW
> Toujours d'excellentes photos Reno.
> Photos qui mettent bien en évidence cette superbe Yema.:-!
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup, easyview 

Non, pas professionnel&#8230; j'étais infographiste dans une vie antérieure, avant d'être touché de plein fouet par "la crise" (quelle blague), j'ai donc toujours plus ou moins fait de la photo pour le boulot et pour mon plaisir, mais ça n'a jamais été le cœur de mon activité.

Le matériel que j'utilise est tout ce qu'il y a de plus _amateur_ : pendant 10 ans j'ai eu un bridge *FUJI S7000* dont j'ai essayé de tirer le meilleur parti. Quand la motorisation du zoom a rendu l'âme, il y a quelques mois, je me suis dit que c'était le signe que les pépins allaient se succéder (c'est un appareil qui servait quotidiennement depuis plus de trois ans), je l'ai donc remplacé par un autre FUJI, le *HS25 EXR* qui me donne du fil à retordre, mais que j'apprends tous les jours à utiliser au mieux.

Le HS25 est un poil moins lumineux que le S7000, mais le piqué de l'image est meilleur, et le zoom monstrueux permet de palier la petitesse du capteur, et autorise des différences de plans bien marquées (ma plus grande frustration sur le S7000).

Je ne suis jamais passé au Reflex, car justement je ne veux pas "franchir le pas" de la photo amateur ; je ne me considère pas comme un photographe d'ailleurs, et le bridge me donne accès à toutes les fonctions manuelles d'un reflex, sans avoir à me soucier des changements d'objectifs, ce qui a tendance à faire exploser un budget en un rien de temps :-$

Pour la prise de vue en intérieur, j'ai acheté une tente photo, et j'ai adjoint à une lampe Kobold (dont j'avais hérité de mon grand-père) une lampe halogène de bureau sur les côtés, ainsi qu'un spot avec une ampoule _basse conso_ en frontal.

Sinon, prises de vue en extérieur quand c'est possible&#8230;

Voili voilou ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

2 jours avant les vacances en France. Je vais prendre 3-4 montres, l'Explorer II, la Sinn Jubilaum Et le Seiko chrono plus une G-Shock atomic.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci beaucoup, easyview
> 
> Non, pas professionnel&#8230; j'étais infographiste dans une vie antérieure, avant d'être touché de plein fouet par "la crise" (quelle blague), j'ai donc toujours plus ou moins fait de la photo pour le boulot et pour mon plaisir, mais ça n'a jamais été le cœur de mon activité.
> 
> ...


 Merci pour ta réponse.
Je n'étais pas familier avec les FUJI.

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur ton modèle et je vois que la fonction macro est un gros avantage pour cet appareil.

Je comprends aussi le problème que tu vois avec les reflex car je le vit présentement.

Cela prend une lentille pour chaque situation, que ce soit une lentille grand angle, une lentille plus générale (walk around lens), un zoom, un super zoom ou une lentille macro (qui me manque présentement) cela devient dispendieux très rapidement. Et plus elles sont lumineuses, plus elles sont dispendieuses...o|

Je ne suis pas non plus un photographe professionnel mais pour moi c'est un hobby que je prends à cœur. 
Merci de m'avoir fait penser à une tente pour les photos à l'intérieur.:-! 
C'est quelque chose que je n'avais pas pensé car je prends des photos plutôt à l'extérieur et souvent dans conditions lumineuses très faible (voir lien https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/moon-shots-867188-3.html#post6593063).

Tel que mentionné, il me manque une lentille pour la photo macro et je commence à trouver cela un peu limitant pour les photos de montres. :think:
Je ne veux pas investir pour une lentille qui est vraiment trop spécifique à mon goût mais je vais explorer les tubes d'extension (extension tube) qui, de ce que je peux comprendre, diminue la distance minimale que tu peux avoir entre l'objectif et l'objet, ce qui en fait donne une fonction macro sans avoir une lentille dite macro.

Bonne journée et continue de nous montrer tes superbe photos.
J'apprécie beaucoup les belles photos et vous tous ici nous en proposez de très belles :-d


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> 2 jours avant les vacances en France. Je vais prendre 3-4 montres, l'Explorer II, la Sinn Jubilaum Et le Seiko chrono plus une G-Shock atomic.


J'avais un feeling que tu apporterais ta Rolex b-)

J'ai une question cependant, quand tu passe au douanes, est-ce que tu te fait poser des question quand tu apportes 4 montes (dont 2 assez dispendieuses) ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

easyview said:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Je n'étais pas familier avec les FUJI.
> 
> J'ai fait quelques recherches sur ton modèle et je vois que la fonction macro est un gros avantage pour cet appareil.


Oui la macro est très performante sur ce type d'appareil (sans se préoccuper d'investir dans un objectif macro) :-!

Pour l'anecdote, j'avais jeté mon dévolu sur le Fuji S7000, à l'époque, car c'était le seul appareil 'grand public' à pouvoir sortir des grands formats (50x70cm) grâce une résolution bizarre de 12Mp interpolée (mais _de base_), pour un prix autour de 400€ seulement. Il n'y avait tout simplement pas de concurrence dans cette gamme de prix. Il faut dire que mes sujets, à l'époque, étaient d'une taille plus importante que celle des montres que je photographie aujourd'hui ;-)

Par ailleurs, il s'agissait déjà d'un bridge entièrement débrayable, avec toutes les fonctions accessibles en manuel, et un format RAW. Finalement, j'ai laissé tomber le manuel au bout d'un moment, pour apprendre à utiliser les programmes et les différents modes de l'appareil, et je n'ai quasiment jamais utilisé le RAW :roll:

Une autre raison, encore plus anecdotique, qui m'avait fait m'intéresser à FUJI plutôt qu'à une autre marque, c'est que j'utilisais des pellicules de cette marque, au temps de l'argentique !



> Je comprends aussi le problème que tu vois avec les reflex car je le vit présentement.
> 
> Cela prend une lentille pour chaque situation, que ce soit une lentille grand angle, une lentille plus générale (walk around lens), un zoom, un super zoom ou une lentille macro (qui me manque présentement) cela devient dispendieux très rapidement. Et plus elles sont lumineuses, plus elles sont dispendieuses...o|


Oui voilà&#8230; en fait, quand j'ai décidé de monter en gamme, en 2003, j'avais déjà deux compacts numériques : un Olympus (mon tout premier numérique) et un Kodak DC-3800, et je me tâtais pour passer au Reflex. L'un de mes amis était dans la même problématique, et lui avait franchi le pas en prenant un Nikon D60 (fantastique boîtier)&#8230; et j'ai vu que très rapidement, il s'était mis en chasse de plusieurs objectifs différents ; et bien même d'occasion, chacun coûtait dans les 150€&#8230; ce qui faisait un peu cher à mon goût.

Un de mes cousins, qui avait un petit studio photo, dans Paris, s'était aussi mis au numérique une fois à la retraite, et je voyais les sommes délirantes qu'il mettait dans son matériel&#8230;

Ça m'avait refroidit, et je me suis donc décidé pour un bridge, pour être tranquille une fois pour toutes.

Honnêtement, je ne regrette pas.

Et le HS25 ne m'a même pas coûté 240€ ! :-d



> Je ne suis pas non plus un photographe professionnel mais pour moi c'est un hobby que je prends à cœur.
> Merci de m'avoir fait penser à une tente pour les photos à l'intérieur.:-!
> C'est quelque chose que je n'avais pas pensé car je prends des photos plutôt à l'extérieur et souvent dans conditions lumineuses très faible (voir lien https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/moon-shots-867188-3.html#post6593063).


O_O vache, les photos de la Lune, impressionnant |>

Coïncidence, j'en ai pris il y a quelques jours (alors que ça ne m'arrive jamais :-s )









Sinon, pour les photos d'intérieur (quand il ne fait pas beau par exemple), la tente, ça change la vie. J'avais des trépieds, et je ne m'en sers plus du tout&#8230; en plus on peut contrôler l'éclairage comme on veut, c'est vraiment génial :-!
Et pour le prix, ça ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de se priver !



> Tel que mentionné, il me manque une lentille pour la photo macro et je commence à trouver cela un peu limitant pour les photos de montres. :think:
> Je ne veux pas investir pour une lentille qui est vraiment trop spécifique à mon goût mais je vais explorer les tubes d'extension (extension tube) qui, de ce que je peux comprendre, diminue la distance minimale que tu peux avoir entre l'objectif et l'objet, ce qui en fait donne une fonction macro sans avoir une lentille dite macro.
> 
> Bonne journée et continue de nous montrer tes superbe photos.
> J'apprécie beaucoup les belles photos et vous tous ici nous en proposez de très belles :-d


J'avais ce genre de compléments d'optique sur le S7000, un grand angle et un zoom. Ça permet de _limiter la casse_, en effet ;-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

HS ON

@easyview, si tu veux connaître l'histoire de cette Alpina, tu peux aller lire ce sujet sur Forum A montres (Elle s'appelle Alpina Extrême Diver... une belle histoire ) 
J'ai décidé d'accélérer le nombre de montres de ma petite collection en découvrant ce forum il y a 2 ans...

La Sub était mon Must have depuis très longtemps, il y a ce sujet également (Connexion) mais il faut être membre...
... 
Mes autres montres sont de familles ou acquises par opportunité à des coûts assez corrects.

Au départ, j'achetais des montres à 200€ mais à présent, je préfère attendre et en acheter une à 3000€... même si cela prend des années... 

On fait tous avec nos moyens mais le principal, c'est le partage à mon avis 

Si tu aimes la photo, on est un groupe de copains ici (Connexion en étant membre), il y tous les niveaux... j'ai beaucoup progressé depuis que je traîne là-bas, et j'ai encore beaucoup de chemin à parcourir pour me rapprocher de certains 

HS OFF

Une petite photo du jour sur le lac de Biscarosse, séance de bouée


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia33 said:


> HS ON
> 
> @easyview, si tu veux connaître l'histoire de cette Alpina, tu peux aller lire ce sujet sur Forum A montres (Elle s'appelle Alpina Extrême Diver... une belle histoire )
> J'ai décidé d'accélérer le nombre de montres de ma petite collection en découvrant ce forum il y a 2 ans...
> ...


Très belle histoire et je suis vraiment heureux pour toi. :-!

Pour ce qui est de ton cheminement dans la collection de montre, je suis un peu plus jeune que toi (dans mon cheminement bien sûr) car comme tu peux le voir avec la date de mon compte (mars 2013) cela fait seulement que quelques mois que je collectionne les montres. Par contre je commence à me rendre compte que lorsque tu fais le total des petits achats ici et là, cela fait quand même beaucoup de $. Je suis certain que je vais suivre ton cheminement dans quelques mois mais je ne suis pas encore rendu là.

J'aime les vintages pour l'instant et je veux encore profiter du multiple choix que j'ai. Comme je l'ai dit dans mon "post" précédent, je vis très bien avec mon choix pour l'instant. Et comme je l'ai aussi dit, je veux profiter de vos expériences dans l'achat futur de montres plus dispendieuses car c'est surement là que je vais aller. Comme tu l'as si bien dit « _On fait tous avec nos moyens mais le principal, c'est le partage à mon avis_ » |>

Pour les photos, vous semblez être une bon petit groupe et je vais surement allez faire un tour à un moment donné, mais pour être franc, avant de m'inscrire ici, j'ai pensé m'inscrire sur ce forum mais j'ai perçu un sentiment de snobisme par rapport aux nouveaux venus, ce que je n'ai pas eu ici. Je comprends que certaines personnes sont de vrais sangsues et que vous ne les reverrez jamais plus après leurs avoir donné les informations demandées ou qui sont trop paresseuses pour faire de simples recherches sur le site avant de poser une question mais ma perception initiales (et je répète MA PERCEPTION INITIALE) était que vous étiez un petit clan fermé qui aimait parler de montres mais pas partager avec les nouveaux venus. C'est la raison de mon inscription ici plutôt que là-bas. Peut-être que j'ai été malchanceux dans les « posts » que j'ai lu mais ce que je te donne, c'est mon impression du départ. Ça peut être prit comme une critique mais devrais plutôt être prit comme une chance de s'améliorer.

Ceci étant dit, en lisant ton histoire, j'ai bien aimé voir les gens se taquiner sans se prendre trop au sérieux. C'était rafraichissant, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec plusieurs sur le forum, je crois que la couleur orange est définitivement la plus belle couleur pour cette montre ;-). Je trouve aussi cela drôle (pas méchamment) de voir les expressions que vous utilisez et j'ai bien aimé l'expression « cul bordé de nouilles », c'était la première fois que je la voyais. J'ai éclaté de rire :-d:-d:-d et je crois qu'elle vient d'entrer dans mon vocabulaire.

Encore une belle photo de ta Alpina même si la bouée n'était pas une Rolex 
J'aime vraiment le look. Peut être qu'un jour ...:think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Un de mes cousins, qui avait un petit studio photo, dans Paris, s'était aussi mis au numérique une fois à la retraite, et je voyais les sommes délirantes qu'il mettait dans son matériel&#8230;
> 
> Ça m'avait refroidit, et je me suis donc décidé pour un bridge, pour être tranquille une fois pour toutes.


Je commencé aussi à faire de la photo en mode argentique il y a déjà plusieurs années. Le modèle de caméra que j'utilisais était un Canon A-1. Dans le temps, c'était un modèle assez dispendieux. J'ai adoré mon expérience avec Canon et c'est pourquoi il y a un dizaine d'années, j'ai investie dans un modèle numérique "abordable" avec lentilles interchangeables. Le canon eos 300D avec un "gros" 6 Megapixels. J'ai vécu assez bien avec ce modèle pendant environ 7 ans avant de me rendre compte que le matériel que j'utilisais n'était pas assez performant pour le type de photo que je prenais. L'équipement était bien mais les conditions d'éclairage n'étaient pas idéales pour l'équipement que j'avais. Je prenais beaucoup de photo dans des conditions d'éclairages très basses avec beaucoup de mouvement. Donc spectacles, danse, compétitions sportives, toutes des photos qui sont très difficiles à prendre avec une lentille qui a une ouverture maximale de f5.6.

Donc, prenant mon courage (ainsi que mon porte-feuille) à 2 mains, j'ai décidé il y a 3 ans d'investir (et c'est bien le mot INVESTIR) dans un nouvel équipement. Donc un boitier Canon 7D, avec comme lentille, canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS ver II (le joyau de mes lentilles), canon EF-S _17_-_55mm_ f/2.8 IS, canon EF _50mm F/1_._4_ sans parler de 2 multipicateurs (1.4X et 2.0X de canon) et du flash Speedlite _430EX II _ainsi que les divers piles de rechanges, sac de transport, trépieds et filtres pour les lentilleso| Le seul point positif dans tout ceci c'est que l'achat de ce matériel (sauf pour le flash) a été fait usagé. Donc pas mal moins dispendieux que le neuf. Mais en additionnant le tout, on peut avoir une bonne Rolex avec cela ;-) J'ai arrêté l'achat de lentille lorsque je me suis pris à regarder des lentilles qui me manquaient dans mon arsenal : la Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS et la Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS. Juste pour te donner une idée, la version 2 de la 600mm est près de 15000$ et la 400mm n'est pas loin derrière avec un prix d'environ 12000$. o| C'est là que j'ai compris que j'avais un problème. ;-)

Évidemment je regardais les modèles usagés mais quand même :roll:. Alors aussi subitement que cela, j'ai fermé l'ordinateur et je n'ai plus jamais regardé pour l'achat de nouvelles lentilles. C'était il y a 2 ans. Évidemment la lentille la plus puissante du lot étant une 200mm me limite un peu dans mes prises de vues mais il faut improviser :think:.
La photo de la lune a été prise avec justement une 200mm. Tu vas me dire que ce n'est pas très puissant pour une photo avec autant de détails. Je vais te répondre oui mais c'est là que vient l'improvisation (pour ceux qui se pose la question et bien oui je viens d'avoir une conversation avec moi-même :think. Avec ma lentille 70-200mm, j'ai ajouté un multiplicateur 2x pour me donner une lentille 140-400mm avec un f/5.6 mais le résultat n'était pas encore à mon goût, alors j'ai décidé d'ajouter l'autre multiplicateur (1.4x) à la combinaison de lentille. Ce qui me donnait une lentille de 196-560mm avec un f/8. C'est ce qui a donné la photo que tu as vue.



> O_O vache, les photos de la Lune, impressionnant |>
> Coïncidence, j'en ai pris il y a quelques jours (alors que ça ne m'arrive jamais :-s )


Je crois que ta photo est très bonne. C'est difficile d'avoir beaucoup de détail avec une photo en plein jour mais si tu en prends une de soir, il faut absolument travailler en mode manuel. Les capteurs des appareils ne sont pas capables de prendre la luminosité correctement. Il faut presque sous-exposer la photo. Les "specs" de la photo que j'ai prise sont évidemment 560mm, f/8, le ISO était à 400 mais la rapidité était à 1/160 sec :-s. Et oui 1/160 car la lune est beaucoup plus lumineuse que l'on pense et pour pouvoir voir les détails, il faut baisser la quantité de lumière qui entre dans l'appareil. Je suis certain que, un bon soir sans nuages, si tu te mets en mode manuel en réglant la vitesse et l'ouverture dans les environs que je viens de te mentionner, tu vas surement avoir de très beaux résultats. Évidemment il te faudra faire quelques tests pour t'ajuster aux conditions que tu auras mais c'est la beauté du numérique, tu peux faire beaucoup d'essai et tu vois le résultat immédiatement.



> Sinon, pour les photos d'intérieur (quand il ne fait pas beau par exemple), la tente, ça change la vie. J'avais des trépieds, et je ne m'en sers plus du tout&#8230; en plus on peut contrôler l'éclairage comme on veut, c'est vraiment génial :-!
> Et pour le prix, ça ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de se priver !


C'est vraiment une alternative que je n'avais jamais envisagée. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela prend mais je vais faire des recherches et je vais surement allez de l'avant avec cet achat.
Merci du conseil |>



> J'avais ce genre de compléments d'optique sur le S7000, un grand angle et un zoom. Ça permet de _limiter la casse_, en effet ;-)


En effet, c'est pour cette raison que je veux prendre cette avenue. Je ne suis pas prêt à investir autant d'argent pour une lentille sans savoir si elle va m'être utile pour plus que prendre des photos de montres ;-)

Bon, ça va faire les romans pour aujourd'hui ;-)
Je m'excuse auprès des gens qui vont se payer cette lecture un peu lourde et qui en plus n'est pas spécifique aux montres.:roll:
Cela ne m'arrive pas souvent mais ça arrive, sincèrement désolé.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

En passant, pour ceux qui sont intéressé, voici le style de photos (6) que je prends le plus souvent. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai updaté mon équipement.
easyview99's Library | Photobucket

Note:
Je ne suis pas un photographe professionnel et je ne cherche pas de contrat.
Je prends des photos strictement pour le fun. Ce n'est qu'un hobby pour moi.
Les photos sont seulement pour accompagner le point que je faisais dans mon post précédent.
Merci.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

easyview said:


> canon EF _50mm *F/1.4*_


Ça doit être pas mal, ça :think:



> C'est vraiment une alternative que je n'avais jamais envisagée. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela prend mais je vais faire des recherches et je vais surement allez de l'avant avec cet achat.
> Merci du conseil |>


Tiens : Tente À Lumière 40 CM Boîte Studio Photo Softbox | eBay

Tu rajoutes trois spots achetés en grande surface à vil prix, et le tour est joué :-!



easyview said:


> En passant, pour ceux qui sont intéressé, voici le style de photos (6) que je prends le plus souvent. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai updaté mon équipement.
> easyview99's Library | Photobucket


O_O fiouuuuuuuu&#8230; ah oui, c'est très très bon |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la Sous-Marine, sur un simple NATO noir cette fois


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Encore la Sous-Marine, sur un simple NATO noir cette fois


Elle est vraiment belle Reno.
J'adore en tout noir :-!

En passant, merci pour le tuyau pour la tente. |>
Je vais cependant aller avec une version 60 cm.
Je crois que cela va me donner plus d'options.

Et pour la 50mm f/1.4, c'est la lentille que je prends pour toutes les photos de montres.
C'est avec celle-ci que je peux m'approcher le plus. Et oui elle est super. Très pratique dans des situations de faible luminosité.

Merci pour les compliments de mes photos. Ce ne sont que quelques exemples de ce que je fais mais comme je l'ai mentionné, c'était seulement pour démontrer les conditions difficiles de prise de photo que je rencontrais souvent et que c'était la raison de mon changement d'équipement. Avec une montre, c'est plutôt facile car elle ne bouge pas et nous pouvons contrôler la lumière mais avec un spectacle de danse, les conditions de lumière change à la seconde (ou presque) et les gens sont en mouvement constamment. Ce qui fait que je travaille en f/2.8 exclusivement ce qui rend le focus très difficile. Dans une soirée de spectacle, je peux prendre entre 1000 et 1200 photos et sur le lot, environ 100 sont utilisables, les autres sont soient hors focus, mal cadrées ou sont sous-exposées. La prise de photo en rafale m'aide beaucoup dans ce genre de situation. C'est la post-production qui est longue cependant :-s Une chance qu'il y a Lightroom pour m'aider. Je ne sais pas ce que je ferais sans ce logiciel.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais plus que je la regarde, plus je la trouve belle cette Sinn.
Je ne comprends vraiment pas.
En passant, c'est demain le grand départ, b-)
Alors je te souhaite un bon voyage et de bien t'amuser pendant ton voyage en France.
J'espère que tu auras du beau temps pour te reprendre de la mauvaise température que vous avez eu depuis quelque temps.

Pour moi, qui suis aussi en vacances, :-d aujourd'hui c'est une Tag Heuer 1000 que je viens de réunir avec son bracelet d'origine.
Lorsque j'ai acheté la Tag, elle n'avait qu'un simple bracelet de cuir noir. La semaine dernière j'ai vu un bracelet à vendre qui était fait pour ma montre, alors je n'ai pu résister et je l'ai acheté. Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui.:-d

C'est mon dernier post pour un bout car demain je pars aussi pour visiter la parenté. 
Ce n'est pas en France mais je ne crois pas que je vais venir sur le forum même si Tapatalk est génial, je vais surement m'abstenir un peu ;-)
Donc voici la Tag d'aujourd'hui et les 2 autres que je vais apporter avec moi (Omega SMP 200m et Seiko SKX009)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Passionnante, votre discussion sur la photo:-!

@easyview, tu n'as pas tort sur l'accueil qui est réservé parfois aux nouveaux... même si c'est souvent lorsqu'ils demandent des infos sans se présenter un minimum et ensuite... tchao 

Tu peux t'inscrire (et les autres également) et venir trainer dans l'espace photo, on s'amuse bien :-d

Une petite photo réalisée ce soir ;-)


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

:-!


Apia33 said:


> Passionnante, votre discussion sur la photo:-!
> 
> @easyview, tu n'as pas tort sur l'accueil qui est réservé parfois aux nouveaux... même si c'est souvent lorsqu'ils demandent des infos sans se présenter un minimum et ensuite... tchao
> 
> ...


Superbe, j'adore :-!

Oui j'aime bien parler de photo mais j'aime beaucoup plus apprendre.
Des trucs que je n'ai jamais essayé avant et que j'essai de reproduire en regardant la façon de faire sur youtube.
C'est fou ce que j'ai appris en photo avec youtube.

C'est bien ce que je pensais pour les nouveaux.
Et oui, souvent ils méritent ce traitement mais ça donne quand même la trouille aux autres qui font des recherches et arrivent sur ce site et s'imaginent qu'ils vont avoir le même traitement. :-s

Je vais probablement aller faire un tour en revenant de vacances.
Pour l'instant je me concentre sur mon départ.

À bientôt.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Easyview, je me prepare, fais la valise... je pars demain en effet. Je prend l'Explorer II au poignet, la Sinn et la Seiko dans le sac et une G Shock Atomic attaché a mon sac comme d'hab.
Je serai reuni avec ma famille mercredi...

Ciao


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

@easyview, ok on en reparle après les vacances 

@Jeep99dad, c'est vrai que j'ai lu ici et ailleurs que tu allais en France... dans quel coin ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Histoire de ne pas changer une équipe qui gagne&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais visiter my famille et serai a Rodez en Aveyron puis a Port Camargue dans le Gard.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one actually just landed 2 hours before I drive to the airport so it is coming to France


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

@Jeep99dad, cool 
Je serai pas très loin... à Port Barcares 

Bonne vacance en France 

Une petite macro.










Plus près


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

superbe!

pour le voyage je vais porter cette beauté


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one actually just landed 2 hours before I drive to the airport so it is coming to France


Sympa la G-Shock, Brice |>

Et bonnes vacances dans le Sud :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia33 said:


> @Jeep99dad, cool
> Je serai pas très loin... à Port Barcares
> 
> Bonne vacance en France


Port Barcares&#8230; je connais !

J'allais dans un village de vacances à Barcares, quand j'étais gamin, dans les années 70 ; et j'étais retourné à Port Barcares même dans les années 90 ; les parents d'un ami tenait un commerce là-bas, on avait un studio sur place, pas trop loin de la plage, c'était sympa !

C'est l'année où j'ai découvert un engin bizarre, le RUN, un genre de monocyle avec un train avant de roller&#8230; on ne se déplaçait qu'avec ça, c'était génial !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Port Barcares&#8230; je connais !
> 
> J'allais dans un village de vacances à Barcares, quand j'étais gamin, dans les années 70 ; et j'étais retourné à Port Barcares même dans les années 90 ; les parents d'un ami tenait un commerce là-bas, on avait un studio sur place, pas trop loin de la plage, c'était sympa !
> 
> C'est l'année où j'ai découvert un engin bizarre, le RUN, un genre de monocyle avec un train avant de roller&#8230; on ne se déplaçait qu'avec ça, c'était génial !


Je ne connais pas l'endroit mais un peu le coin du côté de coullioure 
On y passe 15 jours et on va essayer de découvrir les alentours... et faire un peu de masque tuba avec les enfants et, mes plongeuses 
Tu es sur FAM toi ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia33 said:


> Je ne connais pas l'endroit mais un peu le coin du côté de coullioure
> On y passe 15 jours et on va essayer de découvrir les alentours... et faire un peu de masque tuba avec les enfants et, mes plongeuses


Oui c'est sympa pour les vacances b-)



> Tu es sur FAM toi ?


Non. Pourtant je crois que c'est le premier forum d'horlogerie que j'ai découvert, mais l'ambiance m'a déplu assez vite. 
Du coup, je ne me suis jamais inscrit. 
J'ai découvert *WatchUSeek* peu de temps après (qui me convient parfaitement :-! )
Je partage mon temps entre ici, et un forum francophone beaucoup, beaucoup plus _relax_ ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste chez YEMA, mais je remplace la Sous-Marine par la *Master Elements* b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger & Bresson_ *DUMAS*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Celle la Elle est geniale
Bravo

coucou de l'Aveyron  Et je pars en Camargue demain.



Reno said:


> La même qu'hier&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Celle la Elle est geniale
> Bravo
> 
> coucou de l'Aveyron  Et je pars en Camargue demain.


Merci Brice !

Et profite bien de tes vacances ! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une très démocratique *TIMEX* pour aujourd'hui&#8230; c'est l'Été !! b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Du côté de Collioure :]}|[#:.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une valse de suisses vintages, ces derniers jours&#8230;

Toutes passées sur NATO, pour leur donner un coup de jeune :-d

Ce soir, une *Jaquet+Girard*, sur un simple NATO noir :










C'est d'ailleurs elle qui avait inauguré ce cycle, avec un combo inattendu, un NATO bond :










Sinon, il y eut aussi ces derniers jours :

*FORTIS* 'Trueline', sur NATO cuir noir :










Une *ZENITH* 'Port Royal', sur NATO cuir moutarde :










et enfin une *Girard Perregaux* sur NATO sable :










Bref, je me suis bien amusé


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh la la Reno!! Dingue!! Superbe a montres! 
au fait es tu sur le Forum Francais MDP?

aujourd'hui je porte celle ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh la la Reno!! Dingue!! Superbe a montres!
> au fait es tu sur le Forum Francais MDP?


Merci Brice ;-)

Non, je ne suis pas sur MDP. Ça m'est arrivé de tomber sur un sujet, à la suite d'une recherche Google, mais je n'y vais pas _de moi-même_. J'imagine que c'est un peu trop _spécialisé_ pour mon goût ;-)

Tu y es inscrit ?



> aujourd'hui je porte celle ci


Magnifique :-!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

De belles vintages Messieurs et une belle explorer :-!


Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Oui, je me suis inscrit a MDP. Ca parait sympa.

Hier j'ai recu une IWC AT mais je vais la vendre Et ai acheté une Bremont a la place  









Ce soir, je change donc de montre 
Anonimo bronze Polluce


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Oui, je me suis inscrit a MDP. Ca parait sympa.
> 
> Hier j'ai recu une IWC AT mais je vais la vendre Et ai acheté une Bremont a la place


Quelle merveille 

O_O tu vas la revendre ?!!? Par curiosité, qu'est-ce qui ne te plait pas ? (Ou c'est juste la Bremont qui te plait plus ?) :think:



> Ce soir, je change donc de montre
> Anonimo bronze Polluce


Et en plus tu as ça ?!!!!!!? O_O

Ta collection est vraiment impressionnante&#8230;

Tu cherches à rattraper Amine ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS* 'Trueline' pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* 'Dumas' b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Petit dej a l'hotel: œufs brouillés, patates, bacon et saucisse, gauffre, café Et OJ 
Toujours a Fayetteville avec la Bremont


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aaaaah, la fameuse Bremont :-! (je serais quand même curieux de savoir ce qui t'a fait te débarrasser de l'IWC aussi vite&#8230

J'ai changé en fin de matinée, j'ai finalement mis la *Jaquet+Girard* :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la _*Jaquet+Girard*_, sur bracelet rallye _ZRC_ cette fois-ci b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

_Chinoise_ dans la journée :









































































*BEIJING* "Zhufeng"

_Japonaise_ pour le soir :
































































*ORIENT* "SK Crystal"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe ta chinoise!!! J'adore. 
Pourquoi tu as toujours des gants?

subC pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe ta chinoise!!! J'adore.
> Pourquoi tu as toujours des gants?


Merci Brice 

Pas toujours ! :-d Juste pour les photos&#8230; ça évite de foutre des traces de doigts sur l'acier, à la prise de vue ;-)



> subC pour moi.


|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II au bureau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard* sur bracelet _rallye_ b-)









































































Je fais un peu une fixette sur cette montre, ces derniers jours :roll:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe, la *POLJOT* "_Traveller 5_" à réveil.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ZENITH "Port Royal" vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice combo!! Super diversifié ta collection!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la Bremont Supermarine au bureau aujourd'hui. 
TGIF


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice combo!! Super diversifié ta collection!!


Merci Brice 

Je dois dire qu'au fil des ans, elle est partie un peu dans tous les sens ;-)

Mais ça me va ; d'un jour sur l'autre, j'aime bien changer radicalement de genre. Une vintage un jour, un quartz zazou le lendemain ; une suisse, une chinoise&#8230; tout me va b-)

PS : super, la Bremont :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Oooooooh, toi tu es passé du côté de Thiers pendant tes vacances, je me trompe ? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Oooooooh, toi tu es passé du côté de Thiers pendant tes vacances, je me trompe ? ;-)


Non ceux ci sont fait a Laguiole, leur coin d'origine et la region d'ou je viens comme je suis Aveyronnais


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yeah! It's back!!!!!!!!!! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno, 
voila le laguiole


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno,
> voila le laguiole


Somptueux :-!

Et en plus, tu as une Anonimo o| félicitations, elle est superbe ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller aujourd'hui. Bonne semaine a tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Somptueux :-!
> 
> Et en plus, tu as une Anonimo o| félicitations, elle est superbe ;-)


Merci. C'est mon dernier Laguiole que je viens juste de ramener de France. 
L'Anonimo est super cool, série limitée Polluce en Bronze. La taille est aussi parfaite pour moi. Je l'avais acheté il y a 3 and puis vendu il y a 2 Et je l'ai re-acheté il y a 2 semaines  elle me manquait trop


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. C'est mon dernier Laguiole que je viens juste de ramener de France.


Il m'en faut un&#8230; c'est quand même un comble de vivre en France et de ne pas en avoir un :think:

Il y a des Thiers sympas aussi&#8230; les tarifs sont assez costauds par contre :-$



> *L'Anonimo est super cool, série limitée Polluce en Bronze.* La taille est aussi parfaite pour moi. Je l'avais acheté il y a 3 and puis vendu il y a 2 Et je l'ai re-acheté il y a 2 semaines  elle me manquait trop


Elle est vraiment magnifique. Encore bravo |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Reno said:


> Il m'en faut un&#8230; c'est quand même un comble de vivre en France et de ne pas en avoir un :think:
> 
> Il y a des Thiers sympas aussi&#8230; les tarifs sont assez costauds par contre :-$


SIDÉRANT ! Alors que je commence à savoir ce que je veux (un "deux pièces" avec tire-bouchon, tout INOX, manche en corne blonde), en faisant mes courses à l'hyper, hier, je tombe en arrêt devant ÇA :



O_O m'étonnerait qu'il soit fabriqué en France celui-là :think:

Moins de 15€ :affraid: Ça m'a achevé, j'ai craqué, je l'ai pris :banging: (par comparaison, les modèles que j'ai dans le colimateur s'échelonnent entre 60 et 170€)

Bon alors bien sûr, ce n'est pas de la corne, mais à ce prix-là, naturellement, faut un peu revoir ses prétentions à la baisse.















L'acier 420, apparemment, pour les couteaux, c'est _pas terrible_&#8230;













Bon, voilà. Marrant. Cent balles. Il n'est pas vilain, il vivra ce qu'il vivra. J'ai du contribuer à appauvrir un coutelier de Thiers, j'en suis pas très fier, mais bon.

Il est joli 



Je n'ai pas renoncé à mon projet d'en avoir un vrai.

Par ailleurs, hier, j'avais ma _pilote_ au poignet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super Reno. A €15 en effet ca valait vraiment le coup d'essayer. C'est un beau style en plus. Bravo.

Bremont Supermarine 500 au bureau ce matin. Plus je la porte, plus j'apprécie la beauté Et details du boitier et cadran.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une nouvelle russe, *RAKETA* _"Big Zero"_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TITUS*, mouvement Tuning Fork.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful!!

Sea Dweller au poignet aujourd'hui!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *lip* _"TYPE A"_


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jolies montres. 
Sea Dweller aujourd'hui a nouveau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la Speed


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe ta speedy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Brice, je te renvoie le compliment, superbe Explo II :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *FAVRE LEUBA* du début des années 80 pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno. 
Revelotte aujourd'hui, Exp II toute la journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *FORTIS* 'Trueline' pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe cette Fortis !!


----------



## BSeverino80 (May 26, 2012)

Today I'm wearing my grandfather´s watch, from late 50's/early 60's (can't precise exactly).
It's an EBILEX, a french hand-wound mechanical watch, with a LORSA 233 movement. The story goes that my grandfather bought this watch at the French airport/train station when arrive in France to work (Portuguese emigrant for 5 years).
It was it's only watch during 50 years, until he passed away...

Recently I take it for a service and it's now running like a champ  I love it, great memories brought to me by this piece...It's also my only vintage watch in my collection.

Now the pics:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez! Un jour de plus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BSeverino80 said:


> Today I'm wearing my grandfather´s watch, from late 50's/early 60's (can't precise exactly).
> It's an EBILEX, a french hand-wound mechanical watch, with a LORSA 233 movement. The story goes that my grandfather bought this watch at the French airport/train station when arrive in France to work (Portuguese emigrant for 5 years).
> It was it's only watch during 50 years, until he passed away...
> 
> ...


Great story, BSeverino80 

I love "family watches" :-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Allez! Un jour de plus


Tu l'aimes celle-là, hein, Brice ;-)

Et tu as raison, elle est superbe ! |>


----------



## BSeverino80 (May 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> Great story, BSeverino80
> 
> I love "family watches" :-!


Thanks Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ORIENT SK* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vraiment géniale cette Orient, Reno


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller on NATO today, no time to change to the bracelet plus that's a killer combo IMHO


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe TU-144* ("Concordev")


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine 500 au poignet aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
































































*Beijing* 'Everest'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller... Maybe I don't need another watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lituanienne_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; une _Vostok Europe_ *TU-144*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Halios Laguna pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos ce week end.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais la *BURAN* _Signal_ aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving it so keeping it on for the evening 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Laguna pour moi aujourd'hui... et au moins encore demain, je dirais... ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

View attachment 1252801


Une superbe Luch édition limitée GAZ GL-1, reçue à l'instant alors que le colis était supposé "perdu" par la Poste.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sympa, la Luch... Je pense que ça sera un de mes prochaines acquisitions... Pas chère, "originale", et parfois des cadrans... heum... particuliers ;-)

Sinon, comme prévu, toujours la laguna aujourd'hui (mais comme j'en ai mis une photo il y a deux posts, je vais attendre de changer de montre demain pour mettre une autre photo )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très sympa en effet!! Bravo!!
Bremont a nouveau aujoitd'hui pour moi avec theme Halloween


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

Elle est effectivement super chouette et beaucoup plus sympa que les Luch standard qui ont un petit côté manomètre, mais malheureusement (pour vous ) ce modèle précis est une édition limitée pour le forum watch.ru. Le seul moyen de l'obtenir est, comme moi, d'attendre que quelqu'un la revende et de lui sauter dessus .


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai ressorti ma "pogue"... Qu'il va falloir que j'apporte chez un "médecin" dans pas trop longtemps, vu qu'elle prend 5mn par jour... ale:

mais elle est belle.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Apia Junior... c'est la sienne 


G comme Garçon - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais la _Diderot_ aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; et une autre française pour ce Dimanche : la "*DUMAS*" (_Yonger & Bresson_)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais porter la Pelagos ce matin.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'avais la 6138 "Pogue" encore aujourd'hui...










Changement prévu demain...


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Une petite coquine directement de Hawaii


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*YEMA*_ vintage pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Aujourd'hui. Et demain...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool Halios Tropik B sur Diaboliq canvas pour la soirée


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Supermarine 500 sur bracelet cuir Derby par SNPR et "beads" bracelet par SNPR aussi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *DUMAS*, et son cadran _raccord_ avec la météo du jour&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Exp II 16570


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma dernière aquisition!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Petite chinoise pour changer...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trois montres aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

sacrée triplette, Brice |> |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> sacrée triplette, Brice |> |> |>


Merci Reno

SAS Air a nouveau ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une CARRERA "Sprint" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































&#8230; j'avais la version "_Bronze_" hier au poignet ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbes! Qui les fait?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbes! Qui les fait?


*CARRERA*. Le fabricant de lunettes de soleil chères à Don Johnson dans les années 80 ;-)










Mais on n'en trouve plus (ou de manière très ponctuelle), j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont arrêté les montres il y a environ deux ans.

C'est dommage, ces "Sprint" étaient vraiment très sympas. J'ai la chance d'en avoir topé quatre avant qu'elles ne disparaissent complètement.










La dernière en date étant une LCD que j'ai acheté à vil prix sur la baie, uniquement pour récupérer son bracelet gomme ;-)










L'avantage, c'est que vue la forme particulière du bracelet, ça me permet de varier les bracelets d'une montre à l'autre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci!! Très cool!! La tete de DJ me fait rite!
sont elles faites run Asie ou Suisse?
tu te rappelles quel était leur prix?
on dirait in demain Italiej de Genta



Reno said:


> *CARRERA*. Le fabricant de lunettes de soleil chères à Don Johnson dans les années 80 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci!! Très cool!! La tete de DJ me fait rite!
> sont elles faites run Asie ou Suisse?
> tu te rappelles quel était leur prix?
> on dirait in demain Italiej de Genta


Ah c'est clair que c'était une autre époque :-d










Aucune idée d'où elles venaient&#8230; *CARRERA* est effectivement une marque italienne (autrichienne à l'origine), mais je doute qu'ils aient fabriqué eux-mêmes les montres :think:

J'avais payé ma première Sprint dans les 150€ (de mémoire) mais c'était la version avec bracelet acier (que je porterais vraisemblablement demain ;-) ) un poil plus chère.










Pour la référence à Genta, il va sans dire que je suis absolument d'accord ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/do-you-have-type-watch-657761.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une pour aujourd'hui, tout acier cette fois-ci b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'aime beaucoup celle la aussi Reno!!

je continue avec la Spitfire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'aime beaucoup celle la aussi Reno!!
> 
> je continue avec la Spitfire


Merci Brice 

Je te retourne le compliment, cette IWC est absolument somptueuse |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TAO* 'OCTO' à heures sautantes


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Aujourd'hui :









et sympa, la Carrera... Je dirais qu'elle doit être made in China, vu que le mouvement me semble être au moins très inspiré par le Seagull ST-16, voire en être un...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Aujourd'hui :


|> elle a eu du succès celle-ci ;-)

Je me serais bien laissé tenter par une "cadran bleu", mais apparemment elles sont toutes en rupture de stock.



> et sympa, la Carrera... Je dirais qu'elle doit être made in China, vu que le mouvement me semble être au moins très inspiré par le Seagull ST-16, voire en être un...


Oui, le mouvement est un bon vieux ST-16.

J'imagine que la fabrication de la montre est chinoise. Mais sans certitude ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> |> elle a eu du succès celle-ci ;-)
> 
> Je me serais bien laissé tenter par une "cadran bleu", mais apparemment elles sont toutes en rupture de stock.


D'après les dernières info de Seagull Singapour, elles (bleues, blanches ou noires) être ré-approvisionées en fin de mois. Par contre, ils ne sont pas sûrs que la production continue longtemps après ça. Donc si elle te branche, surveilles seagull singapour et dès le 20 et saute dessus dès qu'ils ont du stock


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> D'après les dernières info de Seagull Singapour, elles (bleues, blanches ou noires) être ré-approvisionées en fin de mois. Par contre, ils ne sont pas sûrs que la production continue longtemps après ça. Donc si elle te branche, surveilles seagull singapour et dès le 20 et saute dessus dès qu'ils ont du stock


D'ac. Merci pour l'info


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" *TAO* 'Endurer' pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise Reno! Ta collection est immense  super!!

je porte ma Spitfire sur alligator


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise Reno! Ta collection est immense  super!!


Merci Brice.

Mais ce sont majoritairement des montres à moins de 100€&#8230; ça permet d'entasser ;-)



> je porte ma Spitfire sur alligator


Magnifique |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On continue avec *TAO*&#8230; une '_Calibre_' pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> On continue avec *TAO*&#8230; une '_Calibre_' pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! J'adore le cadran.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome! J'adore le cadran.


Merci Brice. C'est vraiment impressionnant la qualité de ces montres pour leur prix&#8230;

Le soucis c'est que TAO a pris une très sale direction, et qu'ils se passeront désormais de ma clientèle.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 trois jours de rang avec la même&#8230;

Toi, tu as trouvé "*TA*" montre, hein ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma quatrième (et dernière) *TAO* : "_l'Admiral's Cup_"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller aujourd'hui au boulot... ce soir, on verra 
excellent week end a tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une '_pilote_' anonyme pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M - Ambiance Automnale par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CARRERA* 'Sprint' b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *CARRERA* 'Sprint' b-)


 WOW, that's stunning|> Superbe montre and photographie, Reno!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue ce matin avec la Sea Dweller sur un Nato gris, mon combo préféré


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

K comme Kiwi - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> WOW, that's stunning|> Superbe montre and photographie, Reno!


Merci beaucoup, Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma dernière Yonger & Bresson, une *LAVALIÈRE*, à "mouvement maison" (conception, assemblage et finition à Morteau, _Doubs_, France)
































































Revue : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" - YBH 8348


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* "Lavalière"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_, bracelet assorti au ciel b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> _Lavalière_, bracelet assorti au ciel b-)


Absoluement magnifique, Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Absoluement magnifique, Reno


Merci Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Y&B _Lavalière_, encore&#8230; aujourd'hui sur cuir bleu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Je suis de retour avec ma nouvelle montre


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Essai de la caméra du nouveau téléphone mobile. Sujet: Seiko SNZG17.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matin, je porte cette Orient nommé Mako Noir. Ce n'est pas une montre horrible, main nous avons eu une mauvaise histoire, donc c'est plus une bête noire à moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour. Sea Dweller aujourd'hui 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la Lavalière&#8230; j'ai décidé de vous faire _crever d'ennui_ avec cette montre :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Géniale. On ne s'en lasse pas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armida A7 ND sur un bracelet en Autruche par SNPR 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Géniale. On ne s'en lasse pas


Merci Brice, tant mieux parce que moi, je me régale avec 



Jeep99dad said:


> Armida A7 ND sur un bracelet en Autruche par SNPR


Super Armida |>

Bronze ? :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice, tant mieux parce que moi, je me régale avec
> 
> Super Armida |>
> 
> Bronze ? :think:


Merci. 
No it's brass ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujord'hui, je porte cette Ecomatic par Cadence, sur une bande Bradystraps «tissu à voile» (qui n'est en réalité que cuir):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Même Bradystraps aujourd'hui, mais sur une montre Chinoise, de la marque qui n'existe pas:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Encore&#8230;_


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

De très belles photos Messieurs :-!


L comme Lagon - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

En avance d'un départ (entre un monde glacé) de bonne heure au matin, je poste la montre de demain un peu plus tôt que d'habitude. Hamilton Khaki à remontage manuel, sur cuir de Crown & Buckle, modèle «Marina»:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nouvellement arrivée, la nouvelle version de la Zhufeng de BWAF!
Il n'a pas l'air comme ça, mais le bracelet est une merveille... Le cadran est top, et le mouvement... bah, c'est comme le SB-18 mais avec date, donc bonheur, bonheur !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Nouvellement arrivée, la nouvelle version de la Zhufeng de BWAF!
> Il n'a pas l'air comme ça, mais le bracelet est une merveille... Le cadran est top, et le mouvement... bah, c'est comme le SB-18 mais avec date, donc bonheur, bonheur !


Absolument magnifique, Pakz ; bien plus que ne le laissaient supposer les photos catalogue :-!

J'ai la première version et j'étais sceptique concernant cette version "date", mais il faut reconnaître qu'elle est de toute beauté, bravo :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sinon, toujours la même pour moi&#8230; je ne pensais pas bloquer à ce point sur une montre aussi _simple_























































*Yonger & Bresson* "Lavalière" sur bracelet python.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Il lui va très bien, ce python... belle association !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Il lui va très bien, ce python... belle association !


Merci msieu ^_^


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Et donc encore... (je pense que ça va durer, elle est trop belle... ;-))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Bay aujourd'hui. Bon dimanche a tous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Lavalière* une fois de plus, sur bracelet _carbone_ cette fois-ci&#8230;


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai pas l'excuse d'un changement de bracelet, mais...

Toujours Zhufeng II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Passage sur un bracelet textile vert, pour l'ambiance de Noël&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Passage sur un bracelet textile vert, pour l'ambiance de Noël&#8230;


Reno,

J'adore cet bracelet. D'où peut-il être trouvé?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SNZG17 pour moi aujourd'hui, sur une autre nouveauté de C&B (aussi modèle «Marina», mais en 22mm):


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Reno,
> 
> J'adore cet bracelet. D'où peut-il être trouvé?


Merci watchcrank 

Il vient de chez *Timefactors* (il faut faire défiler la page jusqu'à "_Time Factors CANVAS Strap_")

En olive, en 22mm, il semble être en rupture de stock pour le moment :think: (par contre, il est toujours dispo en 20mm)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Superb! Merci. J'ai récemment commandé un bracelet similaire de Hong Kong. S'il s'avère pas très agréable, je peux remercier M. Reno pour me fournir une alternative.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armida A7 et cuir SNPR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Armida A7 et cuir SNPR


Oh wow. Magnifique!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp! Elle n'est pas chère mais elle a de la gueule 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Armida A7 et cuir SNPR





watchcrank said:


> Oh wow. Magnifique!


+1, elle est vraiment somptueuse :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;
































































&#8230; il va falloir que j'envisage une intervention chirurgicale pour me la faire retirer du poignet :-x


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep, très sympa l'Armida. Généralement je ne suis pas fan du bronze sur une montre, mais là ça le fait bien.

Sinon, comme Reno, je reste sur ce que j'avais hier... "Petite" élégante, fond blanc, joli mouvement... elle semble perdre 4 secondes par jour, mais je la garde très remontée, je pense que si je la remontais toutes les 36h au lieu de 24h, ça le ferait mieux, mais je ne suis pas sur de la RDM et j'ai pas envie de tester alors que je la porte. Je verrai ça au changement prochain (ça risque d'être en janvier ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Sinon, comme Reno, je reste sur ce que j'avais hier... "Petite" élégante, fond blanc, joli mouvement... elle semble perdre 4 secondes par jour, mais je la garde très remontée, je pense que si je la remontais toutes les 36h au lieu de 24h, ça le ferait mieux, mais je ne suis pas sur de la RDM et j'ai pas envie de tester alors que je la porte. Je verrai ça au changement prochain (ça risque d'être en janvier ;-) )


Encore bravo pour cette Zhufeng nouvelle mouture, Pakz :-!

Et le bracelet est superbe&#8230; il me rappelle celui de la LeLocle, que j'affectionne tout particulièrement.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Exact, c'est clairement le même type de bracelet. Celui de la Zhufeng est plus fin j'ai l'impression et avec plus encore de pièces (toutes indépendantes) ce qui fait qu'il est presque comme un "mesh", un sorte de tissu de métal chaque pièce étant plus "plate", alors que sur la LeLocle ce sont des petites briques. 
Très impressionnant en vrai, d'autant qu'il est hyper bien fini (comme toute la montre, il n'y a qu'un microscopique défaut, un petit "point" sur la "marche" du cadran vers 14h. Tellement petit qu'il faut une lumière rasante pour le voir : j'ai voulu y jeter un oeil et impossible de le détecter ! hop au soleil -dur-, on le perçoit)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma IWC Spirifre sur un bracelet en buffalo en attendant d'aller chercher ma nouvelle ce soir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe montre, Brice, et magnifique photo :-!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Super!

Et c'est quoi ta nouvelle, Brice ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Super!
> 
> Et c'est quoi ta nouvelle, Brice ?


Surprise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après 14 jours avec la _Lavalière_, je change de registre&#8230; place à _l'exubérance_ de la *Diderot*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Après 14 jours avec la _Lavalière_, je change de registre&#8230; place à _l'exubérance_ de la *Diderot*


J'adore cette montre!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Monstre Orange pour moi aujourd'hui. Le bracelet est encore de Crown & Buckle, modèle «Wilton» en cuir olive. Cet comibnation de couleurs me plaît beaucoup, et je crois que ce bracelet est devenu instantanément mon favori pour cette montre.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette montre!!!


Merci Brice 



Jeep99dad said:


> My new arrival


O_O Je l'ai déjà dit, mais ta collection est vraiment bluffante, Brice |>

Cette nouvelle arrivée ne fait pas exception à la règle :-!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, Brice, encore du lourd, la FF...

Effectivement c'est bluffant ! |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot "11"* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars! Je rebelotte





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci les gars! Je rebelotte


Et tu fais bien :-!

Et le couteau à lame damassée n'est pas vilain non plus


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Simplicité pour moi aujourd'hui. Seiko SNK805:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'arrive pas à l'enlever de mon poignet (sauf pour regarder le très joli mouvement  )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> J'arrive pas à l'enlever de mon poignet (sauf pour regarder le très joli mouvement  )


Très belle en effet!

Pour ce soir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une grosse montre 
































































Y&B "DUMAS" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, une grosse montre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très sympa, Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très sympa, Reno


Merci Brice


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Encore


Et pourquoi pas? Une telle merveille mérite beaucoup de temps sur le poignet. :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore une nouveauté pour moi aujourd'hui, un Wenger Terragraph automatique acheté hier après-midi de Fullers1845.

Nous avons discuté la possibilité de la vente à l'assemblée de F71 à Dallas il ya deux semaines. La vente a été finalement décidé plus tôt cette semaine, et nous avons rencontré hier pour faire l'achat. Merci encore Fullers1845!

Le bracelet est encore une acquisition de la vente récente de Crown & Buckle, cette fois un modèle «bomber» (i.e., bombardier):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Encore une nouveauté pour moi aujourd'hui, un Wenger Terragraph automatique acheté hier après-midi de Fullers1845.
> 
> Nous avons discuté la possibilité de la vente à l'assemblée de F71 à Dallas il ya deux semaines. La vente a été finalement décidé plus tôt cette semaine, et nous avons rencontré hier pour faire l'achat. Merci encore Fullers1845!
> 
> ...


Super!! Felicitations. Elle est magnifique. J'adore le cadran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Très sympa les trois montres précédentes... Evidemment la FF emporte mon vote, mais la Wenger et la Y&B sont pas dégueues non plus !


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinon... toujours la même (pleine lune de miel... je sens que la ZunJue pourrait bien venir la rejoindre assez vite, et je vais me faire tatouer "BWAF for ever" sur le bras !)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Sinon... toujours la même (pleine lune de miel... je sens que la ZunJue pourrait bien venir la rejoindre assez vite, et je vais me faire tatouer "BWAF for ever" sur le bras !)


Faut reconnaître que _Beijing_, c'est du tout bon |> |>

Petite question technique, Pakz : *l'entrecorne* est de combien, sur cette sublime Zhufeng 2, s'il te plaît ? :think: (sous-entendu, est-ce aussi du 21mm, comme sur la première mouture ?)(deuxième sous-entendu : si c'est le cas, ça voudrait dire qu'on pourrait adapter le bracelet sur la V1)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super!! Felicitations. Elle est magnifique. J'adore le cadran


Merci!  Elle peut être poli un peu, car il y a nombreuses petites rayures, mais elle se porte sur le poingnet très bien juste comme ceci.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> Faut reconnaître que _Beijing_, c'est du tout bon |> |>
> 
> Petite question technique, Pakz : *l'entrecorne* est de combien, sur cette sublime Zhufeng 2, s'il te plaît ? :think: (sous-entendu, est-ce aussi du 21mm, comme sur la première mouture ?)(deuxième sous-entendu : si c'est le cas, ça voudrait dire qu'on pourrait adapter le bracelet sur la V1)


Hé non... C'est du 20mm. Inconvénient, on ne peut pas récupérer le bracelet pour la V1, avantage on peut trouver beaucoup plus facilement des "chaussures" différentes à mettre dessus.

Je viens de recevoir un lézard de chez rvc qui n'est pas mal du tout et que je mettrai surement dessus dans quelques temps. Mais finalement (alors que j'étais pas trop convaincu au début et sur les photos catalogue) je suis de plus en plus enchanté par le bracelet métal, donc il reste dessus pour le moment !
Et puis les encoches sont assez petites et l'ajustement très bon, donc je sens que ça va être chooooauud pour enlever le bracelet, donc je procrastine sauvagement ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pour changer un peu, juste un jour, et profiter de la RDM d'une soixantaine d'heures de la Zhufeng, je reste dans le chinois : Seagull ST-5 !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Hé non... C'est du 20mm. Inconvénient, on ne peut pas récupérer le bracelet pour la V1, avantage on peut trouver beaucoup plus facilement des "chaussures" différentes à mettre dessus.
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un lézard de chez rvc qui n'est pas mal du tout et que je mettrai surement dessus dans quelques temps. Mais finalement (alors que j'étais pas trop convaincu au début et sur les photos catalogue) *je suis de plus en plus enchanté par le bracelet métal, donc il reste dessus pour le moment !*
> Et puis les encoches sont assez petites et l'ajustement très bon, donc je sens que ça va être chooooauud pour enlever le bracelet, donc je procrastine sauvagement ;-)


Je te comprends, ce bracelet est vraiment magnifique :-!

Bon, tant pis pour l'entrecorne, je ferais avec ;-)

Sinon, pour les peaux exotiques (puisque tu parles de lézard), je recommande vivement *PHOTOLIKES* sur la baie : de l'alligator, du python, du galuchat, du _pangolin_  à des tarifs ahurissants&#8230; même niveau de qualité "artisanal" ;-) que chez RVC, mais ça vaut vraiment le coup :-!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ça à l'air intéressant, ta boutique "photolikes" mais eBay me dit que c'est pas possible pour la France, et je vois parfois des bracelets (que je ne peux pas atteindre) parfois "aucun objet en vente".

Tu t'y prends comment ?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bon, en me déconnectant d'eBay et en utilisant google translate pour tromper l'ennemi, j'arrive à voir ses objets en vente. Très intéressant en effet (même s'il n'y a pour le moment rien qui m'aille en taille/couleurs). Mais pour commander ? mail ? autre ruse de guerre ?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Le temps fait nuageux et un peu triste ce matin, et je reste au maison, donc je porte une montre grande et gai (si plus d'un peu vulgaire). :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec la BPFF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Ça à l'air intéressant, ta boutique "photolikes" mais eBay me dit que c'est pas possible pour la France, et je vois parfois des bracelets (que je ne peux pas atteindre) parfois "aucun objet en vente".
> 
> Tu t'y prends comment ?
> [&#8230;]
> Bon, en me déconnectant d'eBay et en utilisant google translate pour tromper l'ennemi, j'arrive à voir ses objets en vente. Très intéressant en effet (même s'il n'y a pour le moment rien qui m'aille en taille/couleurs). Mais pour commander ? mail ? autre ruse de guerre ?


J'ai configuré *Firefox* en langue anglaise (c'est important) et je passe par *ebay.com*.

En temps normal, je suis sous Safari et j'utilise ebay.fr, mais quand ça coince, ça reste la meilleure solution :-!


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je continue avec la BPFF


Moi, j'y reviens..


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

retour à la Zhufeng (au moins jusqu'au 28, je pense)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia aujourd'hui, quelque-chose robuste et peu coûteuse pour porter quand je fais du cheval dans l'après-midi.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Très sympa l'amphibia "scuba dude" en orange. Je n'avais encore jamais vu !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la *TAO* '_OCTO_' à heures sautantes b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, je portais la *TAO* '_OCTO_' à heures sautantes b-)


Super cool Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cool Reno


Merci Brice, j'adore le design de Genta ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un look un peu Steampunk (et en tout cas plus _hivernal_) pour la *YEMA* Sous-Marine&#8230; b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dans les deux dernières semaines, je suis allé suisse
















Et hier soir, encore français!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OhDark30 said:


>


Les deux autres sont sympas, mais ce _Landeron_ est une pure merveille


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Les deux autres sont sympas, mais ce _Landeron_ est une pure merveille


Wow c'est vrai qu'elle est magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujour'hui, c'est ma montre préférée de ceux qui coûtent moins de vingt piastres*, et aussi une des rares montres de ce prix que, parfois, je porte encore. Le bracelet (Crown & Buckle «Bombardier») a coûté deux fois le prix de la montre Fineat (!), mais la montre fonctionne très bien, et elle n'est pas laide.

* Il existe encore fracophones âgées dans le sud de la Louisiane qui utilisent le mot «piastre» pour le dollar américain. Je préfère leur mot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Aujour'hui, c'est ma montre préférée de ceux qui coûtent moins de vingt piastres*, et aussi une des rares montres de ce prix que, parfois, je porte encore. Le bracelet (Crown & Buckle «Bombardier») a coûté deux fois le prix de la montre Fineat (!), mais la montre fonctionne très bien, et elle n'est pas laide.
> 
> * Il existe encore fracophones âgées dans le sud de la Louisiane qui utilisent le mot «piastre» pour le dollar américain. Je préfère leur mot.
> 
> ...


Marrant, j'ai aussi une fière représentante de cette marque _prestigieuse_ :-d










Initialement sur un bracelet en quincaille qui brille :


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Marrant, j'ai aussi une fière représentante de cette marque _prestigieuse_ :-d


Et voilà, un homme avec une appréciation de véritables montres de luxe: Audemars Piguet, Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Fineat. ;-) Jeepdad n'a rien sur nous! :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Et voilà, un homme avec une appréciation de véritables montres de luxe: Audemars Piguet, Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Fineat. ;-) Jeepdad n'a rien sur nous! :-d


Absolument !

D'ailleurs elle permet de remonter un peu le niveau, parmi les horreurs qui encombrent ma collection :-d
































































;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour cette journée de froid "Sibérien" -28! Je porte ma Poljot, Photo pris la semaine passé


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno, je suis en vacances en Anjou, pas trop loin de la Normandie, donc... Je peux te débarrasser de tes vieilles horreurs pour un prix dérisoire ! La GP est particulièrement moche, mais par pure générosité, je te la prends gratos. Les autres, pour presque rien, une centaine d'euros pour le lot... ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinon... je suis parti avec juste celle-là, donc :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Reno, je suis en vacances en Anjou, pas trop loin de la Normandie, donc... Je peux te débarrasser de tes vieilles horreurs pour un prix dérisoire ! La GP est particulièrement moche, mais par pure générosité, je te la prends gratos. Les autres, pour presque rien, une centaine d'euros pour le lot... ;-)


:-d

C'est chouette, l'Anjou&#8230; j'avais de la famille là-bas (à Angers et dans les environs), au temps jadis :-!

La GP est mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes 38 ans (ça commence à dater :-$ ) ; il s'agit d'une franken, le vendeur m'avait expliqué qu'il avait trouvé une épave chez un brocanteur, et il l'avait fait remettre en l'état _a minima_ par un horloger de sa connaissance&#8230; le verre, la couronne et les aiguilles ne sont pas d'origine.

En revanche, ce qu'il y a dedans est un pur régal pour les yeux :










Le mouvement a été révisé (selon les dires du vendeur) et je veux bien le croire dans la mesure où la montre tourne comme une horloge (si j'ose dire) ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TISSOT* _LeLocle_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

? magnifique


Reno said:


> Une *TISSOT* _LeLocle_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La BPFF a nouveau mais sur cuir noir aujourd'hui ?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad:

Elle porte cuir noir très bien!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La lune est pleine. Prenez garde des loups-garous, mes amis!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> La lune est pleine. Prenez garde des loups-garous, mes amis!
> 
> View attachment 1315064


Wow. Elle est vraiment magnifique!! 40mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Oui, vraiment super ! Un vrai esprit "chinois" ! une des plus belles "forum watch" que j'ai vu (dommage que je l'ai ratée  )

@Reno
Oui, vraiment superbe ce mouvement, GP c'était pas de la petite bière !


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Elle est vraiment magnifique!! 40mm?


Oui, 40mm, et 20mm bracelet.



Pakz said:


> Oui, vraiment super ! Un vrai esprit "chinois" ! une des plus belles "forum watch" que j'ai vu (dommage que je l'ai ratée  )


Et moi aussi, je l'ai ratée initialement, mais je l'ai trouvé finalement, après quelques six mois d'attente, dans le forum des ventes (f29).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Y&B "Diderot" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La BPFF se repose après une semaine de boulot  Sea Dweller aujourd'hui en attendant me nouvelle arrivée



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La nouveauté Wenger obtient une autre sortie de la maison aujourd'hui:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma Pam n'est pas arrivée:-( alors je vais porter ma vieille Seamaster cal1040 ce soir :-$



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma Pam n'est pas arrivée:-( alors je vais porter ma vieille Seamaster cal1040 ce soir :-$


Je ne sais quel modèle de Panerai tu attends, mais en tout cas cette Omega vintage est une pure merveille&#8230; ça devrait rendre l'attente moins _insoutenable_ :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour aux classiques :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Je ne sais quel modèle de Panerai tu attends, mais en tout cas cette Omega vintage est une pure merveille&#8230; ça devrait rendre l'attente moins _insoutenable_ :-!


Tu as raison  elle aide bien.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La fusillade fantastique lutté cette semaine en f2 au sujet de la Swatch Sistem 51, m'a inspiré à porter cette vieille Swatch automatique (equipé du ETA 2842) pour la première fois ce matin. Je crois que c'est le modèle «Sposa» de 1997. Le bracelet est quelque chose horrible de «cuir» chinois que j'ai coupé (mal) hier soir pour l'adapter à la Swatch. La montre est bien rayé, mais je l'aime bien malgré (si pas son bracelet!). J'aurais dû la porter avant maintenant.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Je porte un outil ce matin. C'est pas une jolie montre, mais elle peut être lu au soir, qui était tout ce que j'avais besoin dans un chronographe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Je porte un outil ce matin. C'est pas une jolie montre, mais elle peut être lu au soir, qui était tout ce que j'avais besoin dans un chronographe.
> 
> View attachment 1318356


Je l'aime bcp et "big bang for the buck"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma dernière arrivée hier soir.  Pam 176 sur un bracelet cuir Horween de SNPR.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Russe_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)























































*Vostok* 'Amphibia' 710-type


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Une _Russe_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)
> *Vostok* 'Amphibia' 710-type


Reno, ceci est la meillure cobinaison de bracelet que j'ai jaimais vu avec ce cadran, qui est un de mes favoris parmi la multitude desc cadrans Amphiba. Spectaculaire! et les photos aussi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Reno, ceci est la meillure cobinaison de bracelet que j'ai jaimais vu avec ce cadran, qui est un de mes favoris parmi la multitude desc cadrans Amphiba. Spectaculaire! et les photos aussi!


Merci watchcrank, j'apprécie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; Raketa "_Big Zero_" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma 176 encore sur un bracelet cuir Horween marron pas SNPR. Super souple malgrès l'épaisseur considérable. Comme du caoutchouc 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la Halios Tropik B, ma première montre de bronze:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Aujourd'hui, c'est la Halios Tropik B, ma première montre de bronze:
> 
> View attachment 1319552


J'adore. Je veux en trouver une verte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for chores  but I'm wearing my fun Grab & Go Bali Ha'i Q 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une Japonaise qu'on ne présente plus&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Elle est tellement belle, Reno!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore la Tropk B. Sir Saint* dit «Qui ca** disent qu'ils peuvent battre les Saints?»









* nom de notre mascotte
** traduction des Acadiens de la Louisiane de la phase argot de la Nouvelle-Orléans «Who dat?»


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Encore la Tropk B. Sir Saint dit «Qui ca disent qu'ils peuvent battre les Saints?»


Aujourd'hui, la réponse était «les Panthères de la Caroline.» :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Elle est tellement belle, Reno!


Merci watchcrank 

C'est un classique, mais je ne m'en lasse pas ;-)



watchcrank said:


> View attachment 1320467


J'adore cette montre |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais envie de changer pour la soirée 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Khaki mecanique aujourd'hui:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Je porte ce monstre orange quand je quitte la maison en quelques heures pour voyager à Fort Hood, 250 km au sud, pour récupérer mon frère, un soldat, et lui ramener chez nos parents à Dallas pour Noël. Après de nombreux mois de séparation, sa présence sera un merveilleux cadeau de Noël pour toute la famille.

En cas cette longue journée devant moi m'empêche d'écrire plus aujourd'hui, permettez-moi de souhaiter tous mes amis ici un Noël très joyeux.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeux Noel a tous et a vos families. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Expédition chronographe aujourd'hui, un jour «grab and go»:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma sélection pour Noël :



Mardi 24, je portais la _Master Elements_ pour aller chez mes beaux-parents&#8230;



&#8230; et la _Buran 'Signal'_ pour le dîner :



Pour le déjeuner du 25 avec toute la famille, la _Lavalière_ :



Et finalement, la _Speed_, pour le retour chez nous aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new arrival


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

pour moi Omega de 1962 que j'ai depuis juillet et qui est à 0 secondes par jour


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une autre nouveauté aujourd'hui, la DA37.

Ce matin:









Hier soir:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TITUS* Tuning Fork pour aujourd'hui&#8230; reprise de la gym avant de ré-attaquer les agapes du 1er de l'an (même si ça restera raisonnable cette année ;-) )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


OK. Il me faut une montre en bronze :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super Jolie cette montre, j'ai manqué un super "Deal" hier pour une montre comme celle ci!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi. Même montre, autre bracelet&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore la Tropik B pour moi aujourd'hui:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

encore...









Cela dit, je me tâte de sortir la Yema 300m un jour ou deux, pour changer (ça changerait vraiment, notamment niveau poids ;-)). C'est la mauvaise influence de Reno...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> encore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très cool!

Juste arrivée et mise de suite sur un canvas Drew









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Qui est cette belle?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp. C'est une montre militare "bund" watch faite par Wilson Watch Works (W3) en Caroline du Nord en seulement 50 examplaires. Elle rappelle les vieux Chrono militare Heuer 
Lis cet article qui n'est très long
http://www.realwatchreview.com/main/wilson-watch-works-43mm-military-chronograph-initial-review.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La DA37 encore. Mes photos répétitives de cette montre va bientôt devenir ennuyeux, mais mon amour pour elle est grande! :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Depuis hier, deux *CARRERA*s "Sprint".

Hier :










Aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> La DA37 encore. Mes photos répétitives de cette montre va bientôt devenir ennuyeux, mais mon amour pour elle est grande! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1328278


Jamais! Elle est super. Je l'adore alors vas y 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Depuis hier, deux *CARRERA*s "Sprint".
> 
> Hier :
> 
> ...


Vraiment trop cool tes Carreras.

Pour moi ce soir j'ai mis ma W3 bund Chrono pour aller a la gym (muscul?)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment trop cool tes Carreras.


Merci Brice, je suis raide dingue de ce boîtier 



> Pour moi ce soir j'ai mis ma W3 bund Chrono pour aller a la gym (muscul?)


Superbe chrono :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice, je suis raide dingue de ce boîtier
> 
> Superbe chrono :-!


Merci Reno!

Bonne Année a tous.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Vostok Europe* "Concordev" pour finir l'année b-)

*Bonne fin d'année à tous !* \o/ \o/ \o/


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Si je peux changer sa batterie (ou même pas), cette montre briquet devrait être utile quand je lance des feux d'artifice ce soir. 

Bonne année a tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je n'ais pas reçu ma Cave Dweller pour 2013  aolrs j'y vais avec une Seiko sur un bracelet zulu


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tropik B pour le premier jour de l'année. Pas un mauvais début de l'an 2014.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de la Région Parisienne où nous passions le 1_er_ de l'An.

La montre du jour est *l'ALPHA Day-Date*, sur NATO cuir :




























La trousse de survie pour 24h :










Avec, comme montres effectivement portées :

La *009* pour faire la route, et pour le déjeuner :










la *LAVALIÈRE* en soirée, pour le dîner :










(le paternel a bien aimé)

et celle d'aujourd'hui, pour le retour :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> De retour de la Région Parisienne où nous passions le 1_er_ de l'An.
> 
> La montre du jour est *l'ALPHA Day-Date*, sur NATO cuir :
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore la Tropik B ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nouvelle acquisition. Boschett Cave Dweller LE


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai porté la *Yonger & Bresson* _DUMAS_.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samedi décontract', avec la *LIP* "_Dark Maul_" au poignet b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Encore la Tropik B ce matin:
> 
> View attachment 1332469


J'en veux une autre 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juste arrivée hier soir, une vieille Aerospace des 90 avec les chiffres heures en biais, un nouveau calibre superquartz, aiguilles et "caseback". Elle est comme neuve cette petite. C'est peut être la montre la plus comfortable du monde entier, peut être meme dans tout l'univers et tout et tout 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Juste arrivée hier soir, une vieille Aerospace des 90 avec les chiffres heures en biais, un nouveau calibre superquartz, aiguilles et "caseback". Elle est comme neuve cette petite. C'est peut être la montre la plus comfortable du monde entier, peut être meme dans tout l'univers et tout et tout


Superbe Brice, j'adore les _anadigits_ de Breitling :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'en veux une autre


Ceci est en gris, mais par photos, les cadrans bruns (plus taupe) et verts sont aussi spectaculaire.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Superbe Brice, j'adore les _anadigits_ de Breitling :-!


Aucune autre compagnie fait mieux les anadigits. :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est cette Hamilton à remontage manuel, la montre la plus comfortable et efficase que je possède, et la montre que je portais le plus en 2013.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am alternating between two Quartzies I really like, the Aerospace and the Q!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma préférée pour attaquer cette nouvelle semaine


----------



## .Teeg (Jan 4, 2013)

et sa petite soeur 
qui est ma préférée de loin, aussi !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnifique!! Bien joué 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Hamilton encore aujourd'hui:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca y est, elle m'est revenue  j'adore cette montre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 sur bracelet aligator SNPR pour aller au bureau. Il fait super froid ici 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Damasko ce matin:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais une *Citizen* _NH4000_ des années 90 b-)

Et comme j'avais pris des photos pourraves avec un vieil appareil photo numérique, j'ai bricolé un filtre sous Photoshop pour obtenir un rendu "vieille photo"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

«Haut photographie» comme toujours, Reno, même avec les vieux numériques! :-!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Arrivée hier, ma deuxième Beijing, la ZunJue :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

zut, doublon...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> «Haut photographie» comme toujours, Reno, même avec les vieux numériques! :-!


Merci watchcrank ;-)

Sachant que j'allais transformer les photos après coup, je me suis astreint à utiliser du vieux matériel limité techniquement&#8230; c'est un exercice intéressant 



Pakz said:


> Arrivée hier, ma deuxième Beijing, la ZunJue :


Somptueuse, comme toujours :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> View attachment 1338106


Super. Classique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La même et même bracelet SNPR gator 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Le cadran est magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TAO* "_Octo_" à heures sautantes pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La Wenger Terragraph Automatique sort de la maison pour la première fois en 2014:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une *TAO* "_Octo_" à heures sautantes pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


Wow! Vraiment très cool!! J'adore. Jamais entendu parler de ces montres

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Vraiment très cool!! J'adore. Jamais entendu parler de ces montres


Merci Brice 

*TAO* International s'est spécialisé dans les _hommages_ un peu atypiques (je veux dire par là qu'ils proposent des modèles qu'on ne voit pas partout, comme les SUB) ; j'ai personnellement *quatre TAOs* et j'en suis ravi (le RQP est juste spectaculaire) :

Cette "Octo" (Gerald Genta pour Bulgari),










Une "Calibre" (Cartier)










Une "Endurer" (Daniel Roth pour Bulgari)










Une "Admiral's Cup" (Corum)










Gros soucis : ils ont pris il y a quelques mois un tournant très fâcheux : ils ont glissé petit à petit vers les répliques hardcore (et moi, _j'aime pas_), et les soucis d'après-vente récurrents ont du les faire dégager de Paypal, et ils ne proposent plus ce mode de paiement.

Bref, en ce qui me concerne, je ne passerai plus commande chez eux. Mais je le regrette, car d'autres modèles me font de l'œil :-(



















Mais bon, c'est leur choix&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elles m'intéresent bcp les tiennes en particulier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> View attachment 1339210


J'adore la couleur du cadran! C'est presque exactement le bleu traditionnel des voitures de courses françaises.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Monstre orange aujourd'hui:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore...
Quoiqu'elle perde trop de temps pour mon goût... plus de 20s par jour !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, un brin de fantaisie, un bracelet en cuir blanc de chez M. _Rui Vicente Cardoso_ (RVC) sur une MM "1936"























































Un p'tit côté estival, pour oublier qu'il fait un temps de gueux :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Q


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *ORIENT* "SK Crystal" vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230; sur bracelet vintage semi-extensible.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

J'ai porté le Pilote blanc de HMT au rassemblement F71 à Dallas à fin Novembre, mais ce jour-là, j'ai porté cinq montres, d'éviter de transporter une boîte de montre, donc celui-ci n'a pas reçu beaucoup de mon attention.

Aujourd'hui est en fait la première journée que je donne mon poignet exclusivement à la HMT, et je regrette beaucoup de ne pas l'avoir fait avant maintenant. J'adore une montre de taille moyenne, cadran simple, remontage manuel, et sans date, et cette montre a toutes ces choses. C'est aussi beaucoup plus impressionnant en personne qu'il paraît peut-être sur ses photos.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Moi aussi montre de taille moyenne, remontage manuel, tout ça... mais date en plus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


>





Pakz said:


> Moi aussi montre de taille moyenne, remontage manuel, tout ça... mais date en plus


Vraiment magnifique |> |> |>


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

N'est-il pas ?

Et maintenant que j'ai ouvert la bête et trifouillé dans ses tripes, elle a l'air de tenir très bien l'heure, en plus... ;-)

Et puis, comme le fait remarquer Ric, on ne doit pas être plus d'une poignée à en avoir une hors de Chine...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah! It's the week end!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce soir, les nouveautés:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Ce soir, les nouveautés:
> 
> View attachment 1341218


Une vrai réussite ce projet :-!

La rouge ne te tentait pas ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *YEMA* _"Master Elements"_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi. Toujours la même marque, autre modèle, autre _période_ :

YEMA *"UFO"*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week end a tous


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore pour quelques jours, je pense ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Une vrai réussite ce projet :-!
> 
> La rouge ne te tentait pas ? ;-)


J'aurais aimé un cadran rouge solide, mais même avec les plans initiaux je croyais que le cadran rayon de soleil métallique ne fonctionnerait pas aussi bien pour rouge que pour noir ou bleu ou argent. Enfin, le cadran choisi - très classique de montres chinoises - était un peu trop exotique à mes goûts.

Je suis très content avec ce trio. 

Je porte aujourd'hui l'exemple noir, mais les réflexions du verre rendent cette montre tellement difficile à photographier que je ne poste pas une image pour le moment. Peut-être plus tard, je vais découvrir un moyen de gérer la lumière et prendre une bonne photo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Encore pour quelques jours, je pense ;-)


Oui en effet, elle est magnifique alors continues 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une vrai réussite ce projet :-!
> 
> La rouge ne te tentait pas ? ;-)


Je suis daccord!! Wow. Superbe toutes les trois

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi. Toujours la même marque, autre modèle, autre _période_ :
> 
> YEMA *"UFO"*


Ca j'adore un max

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec le titanium. Juste arrivée et ratchetée au gars a qui je l'avais vendu l'an passé


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui en effet, elle est magnifique alors continues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A tes ordres, Brice !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est vraiment une merveille, celle-là 

Par contre je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce modèle… c'est une Beijing ou une Shanghai ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui : la *Buran* '_Signal_'


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> C'est vraiment une merveille, celle-là
> 
> Par contre je n'arrive pas à retrouver ce modèle&#8230; c'est une Beijing ou une Shanghai ? :think:


Reno, Reno... regarde bien sur le dos gravé de la montre ! C'est marqué !
Beijing Watch !

C'est la ZunJue ("Grand Marquis" en Anglais et/ou Français), un modèle "hybride" puisque le mouvement est un mix du SB-18 à remontage manuel et du T-18 automatique. Au final un mouvement à remontage manuel, 58h de réserve de marche, 28 800 alternances par heure et qui a parfois (pas sur la mienne... tant mieux de mon point de vue) un ressort "à bout glissant" comme sur une automatique et donc pas de "fin de remontage" ni de risque de forcer le ressort.

Elle existe aussi avec un fond noir, cf ici.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinon, sympa la Buran...

L'alarme n'arrache pas trop les oreilles ? Elle marche bien ? 
Ça fait un moment qu'une montre à sonnerie me tente, mais les JLC sont trop chères pour moi (enfin, pour ma femme ;-) ) et là...:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 sur Drew canvas 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Reno, Reno... regarde bien *sur le dos* gravé de la montre ! C'est marqué !
> Beijing Watch !


O_O quel âne, je n'avais pas vu o|

Merci ;-)

Vraiment un modèle sublime&#8230; il ne semble pas dispo chez _Times International_ ; tu es passé par TaoBao ? :think:



> C'est la ZunJue ("Grand Marquis" en Anglais et/ou Français), un modèle "hybride" puisque le mouvement est un mix du SB-18 à remontage manuel et du T-18 automatique. Au final un mouvement à remontage manuel, 58h de réserve de marche, 28 800 alternances par heure et qui a parfois (pas sur la mienne... tant mieux de mon point de vue) *un ressort "à bout glissant"* comme sur une automatique et donc pas de "fin de remontage" ni de risque de forcer le ressort.


 curieux



> Elle existe aussi avec un fond noir, cf ici.


Très jolie aussi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Sinon, sympa la Buran...
> 
> L'alarme n'arrache pas trop les oreilles ? Elle marche bien ?
> Ça fait un moment qu'une montre à sonnerie me tente, mais les JLC sont trop chères pour moi (enfin, pour ma femme ;-) ) et là...:-!


Merci Pakz 

C'est un type "_criquet_" (genre ce qu'on trouve sur les Vulcain), donc faut pas s'attendre à du carillon cristallin, mais ça remplit parfaitement son rôle ;-)






C'est ma deuxième "alarme" après une expérience réussie avec la *Poljot* "Traveller 5" :-!















Pour les alarmes mécaniques, les russes, c'est juste *iMBATTABLE* niveau tarif :-/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tiens, c'est la première fois que je vois une PAM sur canvas… ça marche super bien |>

Bien vu Brice :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une russe pour aujourd'hui : la *Buran* '_Signal_'


tu as vraiment des montres supers et pas communes! j'adore celle ci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> tiens, c'est la première fois que je vois une PAM sur canvas&#8230; ça marche super bien |>
> 
> Bien vu Brice :-!


merci Reno! Je portais ma 177 et 243 sur canvasd vert et marron aussi en 2012 et 2013. C'est cool pour le week end


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Super, ça...

Merci Reno, je pense qu'une de ces deux russes rejoindra mon écurie d'ici la fin de 2014... ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> Vraiment un modèle sublime&#8230; il ne semble pas dispo chez _Times International_ ; tu es passé par TaoBao ? :think:


Si, si, je l'ai prise sur Times International, elle y était il y a un mois... mais seulement en cadran argent, pas de noir. Je me demande si ce n'est pas un modèle que BWAF va changer ou retirer (comme il ont changé la ZhuFeng... ).

J'avais aussi moyen directement sur taobao mais elle revenait un poil plus cher une fois les frais d'agent pris en compte.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> tu as vraiment des montres supers et pas communes! j'adore celle ci


Merci Brice. Celle-ci était mon avant-dernier achat de 2013, et n'était pas vraiment prévue.

Elle regroupait trois envies que j'avais à ce moment-là :

une autre alarme mécanique,
un autre 'tonneau', plus habillé que ma STEWAL,
une montre de la marque _Buran_.

Quand je suis tombé sur ce modèle, je n'ai pas hésité longtemps :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Si, si, je l'ai prise sur Times International, elle y était il y a un mois... mais seulement en cadran argent, pas de noir. Je me demande si ce n'est pas un modèle que BWAF va changer ou retirer (comme il ont changé la ZhuFeng... ).
> 
> J'avais aussi moyen directement sur taobao mais elle revenait un poil plus cher une fois les frais d'agent pris en compte.


OK. En même temps ça m'arrange, ça me sauve d'un clic intempestif ;-)

TaoBao, je n'y comprends rien, donc j'ai laissé tomber :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Super, ça...
> 
> Merci Reno, je pense qu'une de ces deux russes rejoindra mon écurie d'ici la fin de 2014... ;-)


Ce qui m'avait surpris, c'était la durée de la sonnerie&#8230; je m'attendais à quelque chose de très court, et en fait c'est vraiment efficace en tant que réveil&#8230; je peux témoigner que, surtout dans une pièce silencieuse, ça a largement le temps de tirer du sommeil, même quand on dort à poings fermés. Le volume sonore est tout à fait appréciable également, surtout si on laisse la montre sur une table de nuit en verre, ou sur un support métallique (mais même sur le bois, ça marche bien).

Sinon dans la journée, c'est un super rappel pour les RV |>

Le seul point négatif, c'est la précision. C'est difficile de faire mieux que ± 5min (souvent, ça se joue à 10min près).

Mais sans ça, c'est top :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour. Je commence la semaine de travail avec la BPFF. Bonne semaine a tous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *ALPHA* titane pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore








mon réglage semble assez correct... +6/7s par jour à vue de pif... encore un poil trop rapide, mais ça va peut-être se tasser au rodage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bali Ha'i Q ce soir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bali Ha'i Q ce soir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cette montre!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling Ti Seawolf et bracelet SNPR derby


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super cette montre!


Merci bcp!! Je l'adore et elle est très fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *lip* _STYLE_ lcd pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La MM34 pour commencer la journée&#8230;























































&#8230; suivie de la TAO Octo, sur un nouveau bracelet en cuir blanc (qui vient juste d'arriver).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Solo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui ma Artego sur son nouveau bracelet Nato!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tropik encore pour une journée chargée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La gigantesque *TAO* _Endurer_ sur un nouveau bracelet gris vieilli b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice Patek 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! Vivement le week end. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi aussi : TAO *ENDURER* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraîchement arriver!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" *TAO* _Calibre_ pour aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week end a tous. Pam aujourd'hui sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Horween par SNPR 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Alpina Extrême Diver par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

U1 SDR ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une Speed pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnifique



Reno said:


> Et une Speed pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin, une Bathys 100 Fathoms, grasse matinée, café... Relax quoi 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnifique


Merci Brice ; celle-là, c'est vraiment un joyau 



Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller Sunday.





Jeep99dad said:


> U1 SDR ce soir





Jeep99dad said:


> Ce matin, une Bathys 100 Fathoms, grasse matinée, café... Relax quoi


Trio de feu |> b-) |>


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Une grosse montre et un tout petit couteau (légal au Danemark et au Royaume Uni, c'est dire) !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice ; celle-là, c'est vraiment un joyau
> 
> Trio de feu |> b-) |>


Merci bcp. Nouveau bracelet cuir sur la Bathys 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Pakz me donne une idée: ma montre du jour (un peu Française) avec un couteau lui bien Français!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

C'est pas "bien français", l'Opinel, mais savoyard... d'aucuns diraient "savoisien" ;-)
Mais bon, c'est vrai que quoi que puissent en dire/penser les "savoisiens" en question, la Savoie est rattachée à la France depuis 1860!

Sinon, elle a l'air sympa, cette Ralph-Tec, malgré tout ce qu'on peut lire de cette marque.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'étais en mode *M.I.B.* b-)














































b-) and now ladies and gentlemen, your attention, please&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

C'était cette ST5 du forum chinois aujourd'hui:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> C'était cette ST5 du forum chinois aujourd'hui:
> 
> View attachment 1354219


J'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore


Merci.  Moi aussi. b-)

Je pense peut-être à porter la version en cadran bleu demain pour comparaison, et puis le cadran argent à jeudi, tous pour décider laquelle des trois à porter au banquet (pas très formel) vendredi soir. Une semaine des ST5s!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très bonne idée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte ma Hamilton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> C'était cette ST5 du forum chinois aujourd'hui:
> 
> View attachment 1354219


C'est une vrai réussite, ce projet ST5 |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour ce mardi pluvieux, la *Beijing* 'Zhufeng' b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms pour un mercredi difficile au boulot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Cadran blue ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Cadran blue ce matin:
> 
> View attachment 1354842


Très Jolie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms pour un mercredi difficile au boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette montre. Quand ca ne va pas toujours bien au boulot, un petit regard vers notre montre et le sourire apparais


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la "petite" OS300...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette montre. Quand ca ne va pas toujours bien au boulot, un petit regard vers notre montre et le sourire apparais


Absolument la vérité. Ca peut être une petite île de sérénité au milieu de la mer d'une mauvaise journée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Absolument la vérité. Ca peut être une petite île de sérénité au milieu de la mer d'une mauvaise journée.


Oui merci. Vous avez tous les deux bien raison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte la toute aussi Jolie Halios Tropik 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir je porte la toute aussi Jolie Halios Tropik


:-!

Et voilà la véritable montre magnifique, mais cela qui n'est pas cher quand même! Après avoir reçu la Tropik B, j'ai eu de la difficulté très forte à résister commander cela aussi, même si j'ai pas besoin d'un autre plongeur.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Légère comme une plume (bracelet gomme, boîtier alu), un look d'enfer : *lip* "MACH 2000" *LED* 
du designer français Roger Tallon, en 1973.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je porte ma Bremont Solo sur un bracelet cuir rouge "red oiled leather SNPR strap". 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass pour aujourd'hui


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Cadran argent ce matin. À mes yeux, la montre en argent rivalise avec celle en noir, tous les deux très belle, mais cela s'est avérée difficile à photographier, même en considérant mes normes très faibles.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Cadran argent ce matin. À mes yeux, la montre en argent rivalise avec celle en noir, tous les deux très belle, mais cela s'est avérée difficile à photographier, même en considérant mes normes très faibles.
> 
> View attachment 1356041


Ma préférée

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pareil,
La ST5 argent est vraiment vraiment top...

Sinon, pour moi, toujours le tank japonnais


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir un peu de Hawaii 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"_Lavalière_" sur alligator :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence ce vendredi avec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La ST5 noire a gagné mon petit concours cette semaine de choisir quelle montre à porter ce soir. C'est le soir du banquet annuel des Texas Rangers (l'équipe de base-ball, pas les policiers), toujours une affaire informel, donc une montre formel avec cadran blanc ou argent n'est pas strictement neccessaire.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Amphibian 710


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Helson skindiver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aime bcp celle ci



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DA37 ce matin. Jour et date d'hier car je voyage évidemment un peu lentement dans le temps. :-s


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Un bracelet tout neuf pour la petite dernière.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> DA37 ce matin. Jour et date d'hier car je voyage évidemment un peu lentement dans le temps. :-s
> 
> View attachment 1358496


Elle est super!! Lume dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Donc j'ai changé de montre tout à l'heure pour une autre cool très Hawaii et vacances...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est super!! Lume dial?


Juste un petit peu, oui. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah! Super!!

J'ai changé encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une japonaise vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

*ORIENT* "SK" b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sino-Suisse pour quelque temps...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche a tous. Je bois un café Et nous allons bientôt partir. Je vais porter ma Sea Dweller aujourd'hui 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _*DUMAS*_ b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

De nouveau la DA37, mais avec journée et date correcte aujourd'hui!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin au bureau, Solo sur un bracelet cuir rouge SNPR 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Et encore ce matin:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma G-Shock ma accompagnée aujourd'hui pour travailler dans le bois à -25C...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier soir, j'ai ressorti les quartz d'abonnement :-d

D'abord cette *lip* Tank :
































































&#8230; qui a beaucoup plu a ma compagne, qui me l'a donc piraté ce matin avant de partir au boulot :-x

Du coup, je me suis rabattu sur une autre *lip* Tank, un chrono cette fois :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une *lip* Tank :
































































Surprise, à l'intérieur on trouve ceci :



















Un module quartz *France Ébauches* 

La montre date peut-être de la fin des années 70 début 80 :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ma G-Shock ma accompagnée aujourd'hui pour travailler dans le bois à -25C...


Ou es tu?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BPFF et peut être de la neige ici ??!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une *lip* d'abonnement&#8230;














































Un chrono quartz (module VD54 SEIKO) :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Seiko quartz aujourd'hui


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, la double-couronne du forum chinois, de retour hier de la réparation en Chine:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ou es tu?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Au Québec, en beauce


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Difficult to determine time while taking a photo... Need a third hand.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller ce matin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Je porte la Tropik B, cadran gris, aujourd'hui:


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Coktail


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier soir :























































Ce matin :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Had to machine a few parts to get this all to work. Fun and educational first watch build.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> Hier soir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

That was supposed to be a quote...

Watch/photos belong to Reno. 

Still love it!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Justaminute said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> > Hier soir :
> ...


Thanks JAM ;-)



Justaminute said:


> Had to machine a few parts to get this all to work. Fun and educational first watch build.


Very nice job :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La Monstre Orange ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Justaminute said:


> Had to machine a few parts to get this all to work. Fun and educational first watch build.


Ca, c'est jus te magnifique 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Malade et a la maison 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Malade et a la maison


Wow. Tu n'étais pas en vacances en plus ? C'est moyen de choper la crève à ce moment-là :-(



>


|>


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Malade et a la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sympathy... and admiration for your collection.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, premier jour du deuxième mois, il fait beau b-) je ressors la *1967* qui n'avait pas vu le jour depuis un moment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci
Grasse matinée, je reste au lit pour récupérer. Je continue avec la Pelagos.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe montre, Brice, et prompt rétablissement ! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp Reno. Ca va doucement. 
Nouveau bracelet Heuerville









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'amène Zoé au cirque cette après midi. Pelagos au poignet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Ce soir, au travail.
Spelling?

Pyrolume "Forgelume" prototype
Quartz movement but lots of soul.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Donc samedi soir mon fils aîné me demande de lui prêter ma Magrette NATO pour sortir en boite.

Je dis: "ok."

Apparemment la montre a plu à Tammy, la barmaid, à laquelle il a raconté une histoire comme quoi c'était la montre d'un redoutable espion Néo Zélandais ... :-d

Cela dit, soit Tammy s'est trompée de main, soit elle porte ses montres de façon originale.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

bigre.

Tammy gagne à être connue.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vostok *1967* Amphibian pour aujourd'hui&#8230;









































































Avant-hier, je portais la même, mais sur NATO _vert-de-gris_ :










Hier c'était au tour de son ancêtre, la _*2209*_ :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bonne semaine a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une petite _*Sturmanskie*_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WilyB said:


> Donc samedi soir mon fils aîné me demande de lui prêter ma Magrette NATO pour sortir en boite.
> 
> Je dis: "ok."
> 
> ...


Hmmmm jolie "montre"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je passe la journée avec Pam.,. Shhh ne dites rien a ma femme, elle est très jalouse 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 sur son nouveau bracelet d'acier inoxydable noir!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DA37 chaque journée depuis samedi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> DA37 chaque journée depuis samedi.
> 
> View attachment 1372120


J'adore avec les aiguilles noir et fond blanc!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir a nouveau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir a nouveau


Oh, ho, ho! Bien fait, monsieur! Cadran vert?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Oh, ho, ho! Bien fait, monsieur! Cadran vert?


Oui, c'est la verte . Arrivée hier soir. Peut être a la vente demain


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour. TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma vieille Vostok sur son nouveau bracelet!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore une chinoise... Plus récente cette fois...


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 1379176


Je commence a soupçonner pourquoi mon fils emprunte toujours ma Magrette le samedi soir. Cette montre est un vrai piège à fille! :-d

Cette fois ci, la Magrette était montée sur son nouveau bracelet en caoutchouc avec boucle déployante.

(Edit: Désolé mais je ne réussis pas à mettre la photo verticale?)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; la *Buran* "_Signal_"


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'aime beaucoup cette Buran... m'en faudra une dans le genre un de ces quatre...

Pour le moment, la nouvelle arrivée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle se cache? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> J'aime beaucoup cette Buran... m'en faudra une dans le genre un de ces quatre...


Je l'ai découverte un peu par hasard, j'en suis fort content ^_^



> Pour le moment, la nouvelle arrivée


Aaaaaah, superbe ; je me suis tâté pour en prendre une après avoir vu les sublimes photos de _Fatehbajwa_.

Tu vas forcer la patine, ou tu laisses faire le temps ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

À nouveau avec la *TAO* _"Octo"_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il neige ??


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle se cache?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui, elle a vraiment froid


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> Aaaaaah, superbe ; je me suis tâté pour en prendre une après avoir vu les sublimes photos de _Fatehbajwa_.
> 
> Tu vas forcer la patine, ou tu laisses faire le temps ? :think:


Je vais laisser le temps faire son ouvrage... Je pense que ça sera plus uniforme, plus "propre"...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une *Zenith* des années 80&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Magnifique, la Port Royal, Reno!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore la grosse (après la ST5 VCM, 47mm, ça change ;-))


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Magnifique, la Port Royal, Reno!


Merci watchcrank !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui : _Vostok_ *KOMANDIRSKIE* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Quant elle n'est pas en train de charmer des jeunes filles, ma Magrette essaye des automobiles d'exception. C'est pas une vie pour une montre! ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, la Tropik B prend sa dernière sortie avant qu'elle prend ses vacances en Californie avec NightOwl, à qui je la prête pour quelques semaines.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Bangla...









En fait elle ne perd plus "que" 16/17s par jour... J'attends quand même avec impatience l'ouvre-boite qui va bien pour la mettre plus en conformité avec mon obsession chronométrique ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une _Suisse_ pour finir la journée : la *FORTIS* _Trueline_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très jolies montres les gars!!
Ce soir après avoir jouer dans la neige avec les filles et mes chiens, un peu de boulot puis diner avec la Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vintage suisse pour aujourd'hui : une *FAVRE LEUBA* _or_.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour une autre vintage : une *ZENITH* "_Port Royal_"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beaucoup de neige ici. Tout eat fermé. Je travaille de la maison. 
Pelagos au poignet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pilote blanche ce matin:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La DUMAS pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beaucoup de neige ici. Tout eat fermé. Je travaille de la maison.
> Pelagos au poignet
> 
> 
> ...


Très jolie montre! Ici aussi on est dans une MÉGA tempête, vents de 50 km/h et 30-50cm de neige annoncée!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne chance.

Je travaille de la maison aujourd'hui de nouveau Mais le temps va s'arranger finalement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore la pilote blanche ce matin:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos pour commencer le long week end 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je suis de retour d'un week-end _en avance_ dans le Loir-et-Cher, où nous retrouvions mes parents pour fêter mon annif.

Niveau météo, c'était pas le plein soleil ;-)





Côté montres, je portais Vendredi la *DUMAS* :





Puis le lendemain, pour le déjeuner au restaurant, la *LAVALIÈRE* :





Enfin, aujourd'hui, pour notre retour, la *Speedmaster* :







La trousse de voyage se composait ainsi :





De retour chez nous, j'ai passé la TAO "Octo" sur un nouveau bracelet en cuir brun :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeux Anniversaire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam aujourd'hui









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Joyeux Anniversaire


Merci Brice ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *HERMA* vintage pour un Lundi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui : Raketa "*Big 0*" Export :


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> Une Russe pour aujourd'hui : Raketa "*Big 0*" Export :


Lots of beauty can be found in Russia...
Google female Russian Olympians, or male if you prefer.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Je suis désolé pour l'anglais.

Jason


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> Je suis désolé pour l'anglais.
> 
> Jason


De rien, mon ami. Il-y-a un peu d'anglis ecrit ici par fois.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous. BPFF pour un mercredi printanier après toute la neige. 24 degrés!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Russe aujourd'hui : *SLAVA* "_Monster_"


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

As-tu dit neige?

Hacking, sweep second quartz...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, une Suisse : *FORTIS* Trueline.























































&#8230; une Russe pour l'après-midi : *RAKETA* "BIG 0"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Très jolie la Fortis, Reno!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, Canada!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Très jolie la Fortis, Reno!


Merci watchcrank 

Elle a eu pas mal de succès aujourd'hui. Pourtant le bracelet n'était pas du goût de tout le monde.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Justaminute said:


> Oh, Canada!


Excellent ! Chaque fois que je vois cette marque, ça me rappelle _*l'Avrocar*_ qui me faisait rêver quand j'étais gamin


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Go Canada Go!










That's a terrible photo, eh? iPhone 4 and excited shakes!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

La Magrette est de sortie...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> La Magrette est de sortie...


Je l'aime bcp cette Margrette

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Au boulot :-(


:-( J'espère que la dimanche sera meilleure que le samedi.

En tout cas, très belle montre, comme toujours.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Je rénové la plancher de la salle de bain avec un vieil ami.

Wabi-sabi?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Skx009 "Oceanic"

3 sec ahead after a month... astounding since I've had it apart to do the mods.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui : _Sturmanskie_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Enfin une journée de rêve en Virginie. 15ºC à l'ombre, beaucoup plus au soleil. Après quelques mois pourris, quel plaisir.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours le "gros tas de bronze" (brass, donc laiton, en fait... )










J'ai reçu l'ouvre boite adapté à sa taille samedi en fin de matiné, j'ai ajusté... Et depuis elle a gagné 6 secondes, donc le plus gros immédiatement après le réglage.
Je la garde au poignet encore quelques jours pour être sûr que c'est OK, mais ça sent bon. Ce Seiko 4R36 est quand même top : pas cher, robuste, et une fois bien réglé, il tient le COSC peinard.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ω* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Gorgeous!


Merci!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam et bracelet cuir Drew 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *LIP* à quartz d'abonnement, d'il y a peut-être 20 ans, pour ce Jeudi sous la pluie&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour a tous. Pam176 sur bracelet cuir Drewstraps


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

A nouveau la Ralf Tech aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Yonger & Bresson*_ "LAVALIÈRE"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _DUMAS_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Salut!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 and Redwing 9015's


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'adore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci! Nouvelle acquisition de cette semaine. Elle est vraiment costaude!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une lituanienne pour aujourd'hui : la Vostok Europe *ENERGIA*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Non dimanche a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une lituanienne pour aujourd'hui : la Vostok Europe *ENERGIA*


Superbe photo! J'adore cette montre, spécialement le bracelet. Est-ce qu'elle est aussi lourde qu'elle en à l'air?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos ce Lundi de pluie et froid


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe photo! J'adore cette montre, spécialement le bracelet. Est-ce qu'elle est aussi lourde qu'elle en à l'air?


En fin de journée, tu la sens bien, oui ;-)

C'est ma deuxième montre la plus lourde (après la YEMA Sous-Marine et ses 270g). 
Le bracelet y est effectivement pour beaucoup ;-)


----------



## Don Corleone (Oct 16, 2013)

Ce sera une Orient Blue Ray sur bracelet Nato


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Chuiche_ pour aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon aujourd'hui!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *YEMA* en or pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe ta Yema!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Me nouvelle Prototipo version citrouille 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe ta Yema!


Merci Brice 



Jeep99dad said:


> Me nouvelle Prototipo version citrouille


|>

C'est quoi, ça ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite montre discrète pour commencer la journée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est une Autodromo Prototipo avec un calibre Seiko Mecha-quartz 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour une *HERNOR* vintage :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et encore 

Prototipo Pumpkin



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A3 ce matin!


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


 Tiens je ne suis pas le seul à porter une Armida au ski! Pour moi c'est une A7 en tout cas très bon choix!

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bobbledill said:


> Tiens je ne suis pas le seul à porter une Armida au ski! Pour moi c'est une A7 en tout cas très bon choix!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


Merci! J'adore aussi la A7!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'est une Autodromo Prototipo avec un calibre Seiko Mecha-quartz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ca, trés Heueresque.

Recently featured on Hoodinkee.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vintage Suisse&#8230; _*Favre Leuba*_ pour un Dimanche au soleil b-)














































b-)  b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Orient, cristal biseauté


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "pilote" pour _un Lundi au soleil&#8230;_ b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BIG*0* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC aujourdhui 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour à tous. C'était longtemps depuis que j'ai eu l'occasion de poster ici en «La montre du jour». J'ai porté le DA37 pour la plupart du ce mois passé, et encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wenger Terragraph automatique ce matin:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ORIENT SK pour aujourd'hui&#8230; elle était montée sur un _Tropic_ ce matin, mais celui-ci était vraiment trop rigide&#8230; je ne sais pas pourquoi ce bracelet est devenu aussi dur :think:

Du coup, j'ai tout de suite repassé la montre sur NATO :


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Seiko SKX009 avec le "big grip" de Yobokies


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Monster for the win!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

En cette journee ce tempête ma Juggernaut II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4eme jour 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une chinoise aujourd'hui, la ST5 en cadran bleu:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous et un excellent vendredi



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tropik B ce matin. Bon week-end à tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos aujourd'hui









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* DIDEROT "11"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne St Patrick et excellente semaine a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matin, c'est la Janata Hindi par HMT:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ajourd'hui la Max Bill à remontage manuel:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

^Très Jolie

SubC encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Française&#8230;

*lip* '_style_' LCD b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous. Je suis malade (pneumonie) et au lit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut a tous. Je suis malade (pneumonie) et au lit


Coïncidence malheureuse, ma compagne est également alitée avec 39,8°C de fièvre :-(

Soigne-toi bien.



>


Superbe et classique |>


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut a tous. Je suis malade (pneumonie) et au lit





Reno said:


> Coïncidence malheureuse, ma compagne est également alitée avec 39,8°C de fièvre :-(


Bon rétablissement, et prompt, à tous les deux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Bon rétablissement, et prompt, à tous les deux.


Merci WC, la fièvre est retombée, elle va un peu mieux, mais le toubib va sans doute renforcer le traitement, dès qu'il aura le résultat de la prise de sang de ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui, la *Beijing* "_Everest_", montée sur NATO :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup et bon rétablissement a ta compagne, Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup et bon rétablissement a ta compagne, Reno


Merci Brice, à toi aussi.

_Prompt_ c'est pas gagné : elle vient d'écoper de 8 jours d'arrêt maladie (c'était un peu plus "aigu" que le diagnostic initial ! ;-) )

Ça devrait se régler dans les jours qui viennent avec les antibios, mais pour l'instant elle est K.O. :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour la soirée : *BURAN* "_Signal_" b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_LeLocle_ sur NATO b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

C'est la double-couronne chinoise pour moi ce matin. Après quelques journées de porter la Max Bill de 34 mm, cette bête de 42mm semble gigantesque sur le poignet!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *Favre Leuba* vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Neige, neige et toujours neige....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Reno, ta collection ne connait pas de limite... Ou grades tu toutes ces montres??  super 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ces deux aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Reno, ta collection ne connait pas de limite... Ou grades tu toutes ces montres??  super


:-d

J'ai _quelques boîtes_ de ci-delà ;-)










Et encore, _y a pas tout_ :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe* "Concordev" pour un Dimanche électoral sous le soleil b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Autodromo Prototipo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Russe_ pour commencer la journée, la *Poljot* "Alarm" :























































&#8230; puis un changement en milieu de matinée pour la nouvelle arrivée, une *GLASHÜTTE* _Spezimatic_ (ma première montre Allemande !) 


















































































Bref, la journée commence bien ! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore. Ca va être barbant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wenger automatique ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, sans surprise, toujours la _Spezimatic_ de chez *Glashütte*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très belle, Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La meme 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la Hamilton Khaki à remontage manuel:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très belle, Reno


Merci Brice ! 

J'en suis très très très content ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec la *Glashütte* '_Spezimatic_' au poignet b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette beauté, 1 de 10 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette beauté, 1 de 10


 étonnant.

|> |> |> |> |>

Tu sors ça d'où ?

C'est une idée ou tu as un certain nombre de _séries limitées_ dans ta collection ? :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'ai recu dans un "partial trade" avec un gars qui a a hey ma Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Kazim en a fait 10 et en a gardé une pour lui donc 9 total en circulation. Superbe and le bronze est magnifique. Mais je ne l'ai pas pris pour la garder. J'allais la vendre de suite hier soir Mais elle est tellement belle que j'ai decide de la porter un jour ou deux. 
J'ai eu plusieurs montres series limitées Mais c'est la seule que j'ai maintenant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'ai recu dans un "partial trade" avec un gars qui a a hey ma Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Kazim en a fait 10 et en a gardé une pour lui donc 9 total en circulation. Superbe and le bronze est magnifique. Mais je ne l'ai pas pris pour la garder. J'allais la vendre de suite hier soir Mais elle est tellement belle que j'ai decide de la porter un jour ou deux.
> J'ai eu plusieurs montres series limitées Mais c'est la seule que j'ai maintenant.


OK :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une journée avec la _Glashütte_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam aujourd'hui 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* Tank "heures sautantes" pour ce beau Samedi ensoleillé b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour en _Allemagne de l'Est_ avec la *Glashütte*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe, Reno!!

J'ai porté ma Bathys 100F toute la journée sur un bracelet en cuir Horween Wheat par SNPR 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On commence la semaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Aujourd’hui, la Magrette. Je viens de l’étalonner depuis 15 jours: elle retarde de 12 secondes seulement par rapport a un horloge radio-pilotée, soit 0,8 seconde/jours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arriver pour Avril. La Deep Blue Alpha Marine 45mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

SLAVA !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shlalut a tous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je suis comme un dingue, j'ai enfin réussi à trouver un bracelet à embouts courbes qui aille sur la *POLJOT* _Alarm_ : pour une raison bizarre, POLJOT n'a pas cru bon de placer les trous des cornes à une distance standard :-s du coup aucun bracelet à embout arrondi ne s'adapte, il faut impérativement un bracelet compatible. J'avais hésité un bon moment avant de franchir le pas mais franchement, je ne regrette pas :-!


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

AP Tantale et or rose.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> AP Tantale et or rose.


Wow O_O superbe, WilyB |> |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super, Reno !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je rentre juste du ciné, il est minuit et Demi ici. J'avais amené deux de mes filles a voir Captain America. Genial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je rentre juste du ciné, il est minuit et Demi ici. J'avais amené deux de mes filles a voir Captain America. Genial.


Tu parles de "Winter Soldier" j'imagine ?

On l'a vu le week-end dernier, ouais, grosse claque :-! le premier était pas mal, mais celui-là est vraiment énorme |> |>



>


|>


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

JLC Reverso: j'en suis le gardien depuis 33 ans.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> JLC Reverso: j'en suis le gardien depuis 33 ans.


O_O superbe.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Traveller 5_, sur le nouveau bracelet de chez Juri Levenberg b-)


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

JLC Reverso #2: La jeune sœur de ma contribution d'hier a seulement 25 ans. Le bracelet est d'origine. Elle est surtout portée par ma chère et tendre épouse.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> JLC Reverso #2: La jeune sœur de ma contribution d'hier a seulement 25 ans. Le bracelet est d'origine. Il est surtout portée par ma chère et tendre épouse.


_Deux_ Reverso, donc O_O

Bravo ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte cette beauté titane depuis Jeudi je crois. Je l'ai juste mise sur un rubberB hier 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> _Deux_ Reverso, donc O_O
> 
> Bravo ;-)


Merci!


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Le cadeau de Noel pour mon épouse. Une montre Hermès 'étrier' par Jeager LeCoultre. Jeune fille, elle avait la même en acier. Nous l'avons repéré chez un antiquaire avenue Mozart et voilà. b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TIMEX* vintage de 1973


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la Seiko SNZG17 que je n'avais pas porté depuis longtemps.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *lip TYPE A* pour finir la journée b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _*Darth Maul*_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon matin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> THC


Qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle, celle-là :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tropik B aujourd'hui, une favorite:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je termine la journée avec la _*lip* style_ LCD :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trop cool Reno!!!
La Tudor encore Mais sur NATO


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

La relativement rare Cartier Santos ronde de mon épouse. Vintage 1981 (la montre, pas ma femme). :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop cool Reno!!!
> La Tudor encore Mais sur NATO
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Brice, j'adore cette LIP ;-)

Et naturellement je te retourne le compliment, cette TUDOR est somptueuse |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe* "Concordev" pour aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis en vacances cette après midi  je pars pour Clearwater Beach ce soir avec ce combo au poignet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Aujourd'hui une Hermes Cape Code PM (23 x 23 mm).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je suis en vacances cette après midi  je pars pour Clearwater Beach ce soir avec ce combo au poignet!


Bonnes vacances Brice 

Toujours aussi fan de cette _Heritage_ :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A mi Chemin. Nous sommes a l'hotel a Jacksonville. J'ai pris celles ci avec moi pour la semaine plus une G-Shock Atomic. Les autres sont au coffre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *Sturmanskie* pour l'anniversaire du 12 Avril 1961 :


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Journée parfaite en Virginie du Nord pour sortir la Fiat et aller chercher une caisse de Bordeaux pour le BBQ de ce soir.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Pendant ce temps, madame profite de sa Yacht-Master.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Journée parfaite en Virginie du Nord pour sortir la Fiat et aller chercher une caisse de Bordeaux pour le BBQ de ce soir.


J'aime beaucoup ta FIAT :-d  superbe ;-)

Et jolie montre |>












WilyB said:


> Pendant ce temps, madame profite de sa Yacht-Master.
> View attachment 1454662


|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une japonaise pour ce Dimanche un peu gris&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe Fiat!!  Quel est ce modèle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe Fiat!!  Quel est ce modèle?





Reno said:


> J'aime beaucoup ta FIAT :-d superbe ;-)


Merci! C'est une Mondial T dont j'ai pris livraison chez Pozzi à Levallois-Perret en plaque TT il y a 24 ans.

Elle a traversé l'Atlantique par FedEx  (il y avait une offre alléchante à l'été 1991) est elle passée pas loin de chez toi Jeep99dad car elle a fait Roissy > Charlotte > Dulles.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Merci! C'est une Mondial T dont j'ai pris livraison chez Pozzi à Levallois-Perret en plaque TT il y a 24 ans.
> 
> Elle a traversé l'Atlantique par FedEx  (il y avait une offre alléchante à l'été 1991) est elle passée pas loin de chez toi Jeep99dad car elle a fait Roissy > Charlotte > Dulles.


O_O le monde est petit !

L'un de mes oncles, qui est aujourd'hui en retraite aux Canaries a habité Levallois pendant des années&#8230; il passait régulièrement devant chez Pozzi  (lui, en vélo ! ;-) )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sympa le contraste entre la neige canadienne et le sable floridien...

Pour moi, ma petite dernière. La moins chère de ma collection mais pas la plus moche ni la moins précise (elle perd 1 seconde tous les 3 jours, en gros)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


:-!



>


Les vacances se passent bien à ce que je vois ! Ce sont tes filles, Brice ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La "Verrerie" (Glashütte) au poignet ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> Les vacances se passent bien à ce que je vois ! Ce sont tes filles, Brice ?


Merci Reno. Oui nos trois plus jeunes. Nous allions diner a ce restau derrière sur la plage.

Nous allons faire du kayak for l'ile de Caldesi maintenant. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno. Oui _nos trois plus jeunes_. Nous allions diner a ce restau derrière sur la plage.
> 
> Nous allons faire du kayak for l'ile de Caldesi maintenant.


T'en a combien si c'est pas indiscret... parce que là ça donne l'impression de 5 filles et "quelques garçons" ;-).

J'ai déjà du mal avec deux garçons et une fille... 3 filles je dis chapeau, plus... pfffff !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nous avons 5 filles. Deux sont grandes et plus a la maison. Donc pas en vacances avec nous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno. Oui nos trois plus jeunes. Nous allions diner a ce restau derrière sur la plage.





Pakz said:


> *T'en a combien si c'est pas indiscret...* parce que là ça donne l'impression de 5 filles et "quelques garçons" ;-).
> 
> J'ai déjà du mal avec deux garçons et une fille... 3 filles je dis chapeau, plus... pfffff !!!


;-) c'était la remarque que j'étais en train de me faire !

Remarque, ils étaient bien *huit* gamins du côté de ma mère


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tiens, Reno, tu as peut-être eu ça tu vas pouvoir m'aider. Apparament ma Alpha Paul Newman est aux douanes de Roissy depuis jeudi dernier... Sur le site de Chronopost ils disent "Contact with sender or consignee in progress" mais pas de nouvelles... J'ai demandé à Alpha ce qu'ils pensaient que je devais faire, mais un avis supplémentaire ne sera pas de trop...

Sinon, toujours la Shanghai... j'attends qu'elle dérive de plus de 10s. Ou que l'Alpha arrive ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> nous avons 5 filles. Deux sont grandes et plus a la maison. Donc pas en vacances avec nous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Chapeau bas ! Ca n'a pas du être simple tous les jours avec 5 filles... ;-) Cela dit j'ai des amis qui sont 5 frères, leurs parents en ont aussi vu de belles !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre _cocardière_ pour aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

HMT fabriquée en Inde, remontage manuel.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pakz said:


> Tiens, Reno, tu as peut-être eu ça tu vas pouvoir m'aider. Apparament ma Alpha Paul Newman est aux douanes de Roissy depuis jeudi dernier... Sur le site de Chronopost ils disent "Contact with sender or consignee in progress" mais pas de nouvelles... J'ai demandé à Alpha ce qu'ils pensaient que je devais faire, mais un avis supplémentaire ne sera pas de trop...


Je m'auto réponds... Le service douane de Chronoposte m'a contacté juste après, il m'ont demandé une facture qui semble-t-il manquait. Alpha me l'a envoyée et j'ai transmis. On verra si ça suffit ou s'ils en demandent plus et surtout s'il me demandent plein d'argent en taxes et "frais de dossier", ou s'ils se content de la TVA, voire de rien du tout (ça j'y crois pas trop ;-))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne chance avec lea douanes.

aujourd'hui je porte ma Supermarine 500 pour jouer dans la piscine avez Zoê... Même la gros orage Floridien ne nous a pas arrêté 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Après plusieurs jours de porter Damasko, j'ai décidé une autre 40mm favorite méritait une sortie ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après midi tour guidé de. 35-40kms en jet ski de plusieurs iles locales. La Bathys est parfaite pour cette expédition familiale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette après midi tour guidé de. 35-40kms en jet ski de plusieurs iles locales. La Bathys est parfaite pour cette expédition familiale


Elle est parfaite. Zulu en belle couleur aussi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *CARRERA* aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette après midi tour guidé de. 35-40kms en jet ski de plusieurs iles locales. La Bathys est parfaite pour cette expédition familiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super activité, je suis jaloux! Profite-en au max


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en *CARRERA* _Sprint_, la version _bronze_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une ST5 ce jeudi matin:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La Shanghai Heping a finalement atteint une dérive de 10s (perte cumulée). Donc changement, Helson Skindiver pour attendre l'arrivée de la Alpha Paul Newman (quand Chronopost fera son boulot de livraison au lieu de faire percepteur de droit de douane, tva et surtout frais de dossiers).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai médit de Chronopost... Finalement la Paul Newman a été livrée ce matin !!! Bien joué les gars : elle est sortie des douanes de Roissy hier à 18h15, et livrée chez moi à Grenoble ce matin à 9h15 ! Pas sûr que cette célérité compense les 21€ de frais de dossier, mais bon ;-)

Donc la Skindiver encore aujourd'hui, mais dès demain, Alpha !


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une nouveauté ce matin. Jusqu'à maintenant, je l'adore!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Helson Skindiver pour attendre l'arrivée de la Alpha Paul Newman (*quand Chronopost fera son boulot de livraison au lieu de faire percepteur de droit de douane, tva et surtout frais de dossiers*).


Ça énerve, hein ? ;-)



>


Superbe :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui


Sympa, ce bracelet |>



>


Superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Une nouveauté ce matin. Jusqu'à maintenant, je l'adore!
> 
> View attachment 1461229


Magnifique watchcrank, félicitations ! :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Magnifique watchcrank, félicitations ! :-!


Merci, Reno! Mes seules raisons pour ne pas avoir acheté une U200 beaucoup plus tôt étaient l'impossibilité de la voir en personne ici en Texas et l'inquiétude que, avec la grande épaisseur pour une montre de ce diamètre, il serait porter un peu gauchement sur le poingnet. Pas du tout, en fait!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hop, pré-présentation de la Newman que Chronopost a livré très très vite, après avoir perdu 7 jours pour des histoires de douane ridicule (la facture était bien sur la boite, juste au "papier carbone" donc pas super super lisible... mais quand même). Bref, 7 jours et 40€ dans les poches de l'Etat plus tard :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Hop, pré-présentation de la Newman que Chronopost a livré très très vite, après avoir perdu 7 jours pour des histoires de douane ridicule (la facture était bien sur la boite, juste au "papier carbone" donc pas super super lisible... mais quand même). Bref, 7 jours et 40€ dans les poches de l'Etat plus tard :


Congrats. Félicitations. Elle est superbe. J'adore ces couleurs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Bremont cette après midi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merci Brice, c'est vrai qu'elle est très jolie.

Pour les couleurs, c'est presque exactement celles de la Dayto de Paul Newman... et l'harmonie est vraiment bonne ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Et donc en "vraie photo", la montre du jour (et sans doute de plus... je vais essayer de la porter jusqu'à la fin du mois, si je suis fort)










Et question pour ceux qui en ont une... C'est juste la mienne ou la vis pour la couronne est super courte, genre un tour ? C'est le seul truc qui me fait un peu peur, là. Bon le bracelet est un poil "flimsy" mais bon, le rolex de la vraie Newman était comme ça, voir pire (là au moins les maillons sont pleins... )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

En route pour Charlotte, vacances terminées 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Je porte celle-ci pour un week-end tranquille, pas besoin de savoir la date


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui on continue le voyage de retour chez nous à Charlotte. Je porte la Tudor Chrono. 
Joyeuse Pacques à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Joyeuses Pâques à tous...
Bon retour, Brice !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip* "MACH 2000" *LED* pour la fin de journée b-)


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Pour Pâques mon épouse avait sorti sa Cartier et, coïncidence, une amie de notre fils aîné aussi! Une est taille femme et l'autre taille intermédiaire.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

S comme Spirotechnique & Submariner - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour au boulot après une super semaine de vacances en Floride 
THC pour l'instant. Je vais a mon coffre à la banque plus tard chercher mes montres. Ma sub me manque pardis. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

IL neige encore au Quebec en ce moment ? Ou c'est une photo déjà ancienne (la date le laisse penser  )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> IL neige encore au Quebec en ce moment ? Ou c'est une photo déjà ancienne (la date le laisse penser  )


En effet, c'est une ancienne photo du mois passé. Heureusement il ne reste plus bcq de neige au sol, car on ne l'a pas eu facile cette hivers, la plus froide depuis 20ans!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> En effet, c'est une ancienne photo du mois passé. Heureusement il ne reste plus bcq de neige au sol, car on ne l'a pas eu facile cette hivers, la plus froide depuis 20ans!


Ca me rassure... On arrive quand même au mois de mai ;-) (cela dit il a re-neigé un peu par chez nous ces derniers jours... mais seulement à plus de 1500m d'altitude)
Sinon pour aujourd'hui, toujous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bremont Alt1/Z 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange ou Rouge...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore avec une SKX aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour a la sub après deux semaines de négligence 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours fidèle à la Newman...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Toujours fidèle à la Newman...


Super mega cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

We are blessed to have all our daughters for dinner tonight so my new G will be on Grill Duty 
BBQ and outdoor diner tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Selection du jour. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Après plusieurs journées en portant la U200, j'ai choisi ce matin une autre montre de plongée, la Mako d'Orient, une «beater» infiniment moins cher, pour cette journée bien remplie dans mon bureau très informel. J'ai plein de raisons de ne pas aimer cette montre (et il faut dire qu'aucun comprennent le prix très raisonnable), mais je la porte parfois quand même, et je mentirais si je disais que je ne l'aimais pas sur le poignet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orange ou Rouge...


Noire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week end 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lituanienne_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

C'était cette Darch ultra bon marché (qui j'apelle Yu Darchvish en l'honneur du lanceur «as» des Rangers du Texas) pour moi aujourd'hui, pendant que je travaillais à travers l'après-midi sur ma maison et mon vieux camion.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* _Lavalière_ sur python pour un Dimanche sous la flotte -_-


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"1936" sur Zulu b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je porte une vintage aujourd'hui, elle est meme plus vieille que moi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je porte une vintage aujourd'hui, elle est meme plus vieille que moi!


Super combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THC sur NATO et Allen Edmonds aux pieds 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Alpha pour moi...

Je suis toujours bluffé de la qualité et des finitions... Et j'ai enfin compris le problème de la couronne qui ne se visse presque pas : en fait la lunette qui est légèrement en surplomb la bloque. Faudrait "fraiser" une sorte d'encoche et hop ça serait OK. Cela dit, comme je ne pense pas la mettre même en présence d'eau, c'est pas trop grave.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett sur sa Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett sur sa Nato


J'adore ce combo : "Le Frenchy"  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en MM _1936_, pour une escapade dans le Calvados&#8230;





_Madame Reno_ a posé des congés, du coup, nous en avons profité pour faire une petite excursion à Lisieux, une ville que je voulais visiter depuis mon arrivée en Normandie 

Un passage par le carmel, où se trouve la châsse de Ste Thérèse, ainsi qu'une exposition sur sa vie. 
Je découvre que le papa de la demoiselle était horloger 





Passage devant l'écluse :



Et je découvre enfin la basilique dont j'avais beaucoup entendu parler&#8230; effectivement, c'est TRÈS impressionnant O_O 
_Gigantesque_, c'est stupéfiant.





Dedans, c'est la claque O_O énorme.











Ensuite, passage par la crypte&#8230;







C'est de toute beauté |> |> |>





Super journée :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours en MM _1936_, pour une escapade dans le Calvados&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe. Merci de partager ton voyage, Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe. Merci de partager ton voyage, Reno


Merci Brice 

Oh, c'était juste une petite journée comme ça, mais je dois dire que j'ai été très impressionné par la basilique, pourtant j'ai vu une certaine quantité d'édifices religieux depuis que je suis gamin (j'ai suivi mes parents en vacances un peu partout dans le monde), et je dois dire que cette basilique de Lisieux est peut-être le plus impressionnant que j'ai vu en plus de 30 ans (j'ai commencé à voyager à l'âge 9 ans).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore ce combo : "Le Frenchy"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, je suis surpris du résultat de ce combo, très jolie même si j'aime beaucoup la Cave Dweller sur son bracelet en stainless!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Restau Mongolien ce soir avec ma vieille Breitling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett sur sa Nato


Tricolore fantastique!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno,

Photos et basilique, ils sont véritablement étonnante tous les deux!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Reno,
> 
> Photos et basilique, ils sont véritablement étonnante tous les deux!


Merci, watchcrank  C'était une très belle surprise |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MM34 sur ZULU PVD b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vendredi sous la flotte&#8230; *YEMA* au poignet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca y est, c'est le week end les gars 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Superbe |>



> Ca y est, c'est le week end les gars


J'adore cette photo ! :-d

Jolies chaussures |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une montre de pilote de ligne b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ca y est, c'est le week end les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je n'ai pas posté hier Mais j'avais porté celles ci 

































Et cette après midi j'ai remis la Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah oui puis hier ma femme et moi étions allés faire des courses










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *HERMA* vintage pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La montre du tonton, une Speed 1620 LCD de 1977 b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait un temps magnifique ici, soleil et 30 degrés. J'ai sorti la Jeep ce matin pour aller au boulot  et la subC m'accompagne aussi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Du soleil sur la piscine: Il fait beau aussi en Virginie!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger* "_LAVALIÈRE_" pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la *SKX009j* sur son nouveau ZULU flambant neuf b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ah ouais, ca c'est un combo super cool. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah ouais, ca c'est un combo super cool.


Merci Brice ; une idée que j'ai piqué ici sur WUS (je ne sais plus de qui) une espèce d'évidence, quand je l'ai vu :-!

J'adore


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Effectivement ce combo passe comme une lettre à la poste (enfin même mieux, vu que la poste... :-()

Brice, je suis fan du bracelet que tu as sur ta Tudor sub sur la page précédente. C'est quoi ?

Sinon, pour le moment, je suis passé à ça:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Effectivement ce combo passe comme une lettre à la poste (enfin même mieux, vu que la poste... :-()
> 
> Brice, je suis fan du bracelet que tu as sur ta Tudor sub sur la page précédente. C'est quoi ?
> 
> Sinon, pour le moment, je suis passé à ça:


Merci 
Tu parles de celui ci?









C'est un bracelet fait a la main par Drew (Aboen sur ce forum) en canvas, je pense pris d'un sac de l'armée Américaine Il fait sans aucun doute les meilleurs "canvas straps"et j'en ai plusieurs aussi en beige et bleu donc deux en 24mm pour ma Pam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir une autre Tudor sur un Zulu en cuir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

C'était ça, Brice.
Merci de l'info !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC au bureau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, une "montre-outil" _à la française_ :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam et SNPR Horween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Helson Tortuga...
Je pense la garder jusqu'à l'arrivée d'une petite vieille que j'ai "in the mail" (comme elle vient de loin ça peut durer... )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle


O_O tu ne l'avais déjà eu, celle-là ? C'est la version lunette céramique, c'est ça ? :think:

Superbe :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O tu ne l'avais déjà eu, celle-là ? C'est la version lunette céramique, c'est ça ? :think:
> 
> Superbe :-!


This is the original bond 2531 model with wave dial and metal insert bezel. I owned it years ago. I also owned the new SMPc and it's stunning but twice the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is the original bond 2531 model with wave dial and metal insert bezel. I owned it years ago. I also owned the new SMPc and it's stunning but twice the price


Aaaaaaaah OK, en revoyant ta photo, je remarque les "vagues" côté quantième (vu l'angle de la photo), je n'avais pas fait attention la première fois |>

Très bien aussi, un modèle "historique" :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour fêter l'arrivée du nouveau ZULU de chez Sectime, j'ai la _Submersible_ au poignet :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La "petite" dernière


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la *SKX009j* sur ZULU bordeaux&#8230; j'adore ce combo b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut lea gars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Encore la *SKX009j* sur ZULU bordeaux&#8230; j'adore ce combo b-)


Hmmmm j'adore les phot..... Euhh la montre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après midi c'est la Tudor 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Like...
You have a fantastic collection!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Like...
> You have a fantastic collection!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui et nous fêtons la fête des mères ici.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une japonaise vintage pour aujourd'hui : l'*ORIENT* _SK_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la *Diderot*&#8230;


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Finalement la mamie in the mail se fait trop attendre...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7290


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est l'heure du diner. Bathys sur Heuerville ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* "_DUMAS_" sur ZULU camo b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Une petite nouvelle pour moi 


W comme Wood - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia33 said:


> Une petite nouvelle pour moi
> 
> 
> W comme Wood - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Daytona 116519 cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


O_O wow. Superbe, Apia33 :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de la matinée pour une petite *YEMA* vintage&#8230; je viens juste de recevoir une _milanaise_ dorée b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moitié de la journée a bureau puis la deuxième moitié a une classe pour ma license 99. Je vais commencer avec ma vieille Breitling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice ; une idée que j'ai piqué ici sur WUS (je ne sais plus de qui) une espèce d'évidence, quand je l'ai vu :-!
> 
> J'adore


Looks great! Never considered a 5 ring zulu/mara for the 009 before.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

supawabb said:


> Looks great! Never considered a 5 ring zulu/mara for the 009 before.


Merci supawabb,

J'avais déjà monté cette SKX sur un ZULU "3 anneaux" PVD,










mais c'est surtout la couleur que je trouve géniale, par rapport à l'insert :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après midi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-) SKX009j


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> b-) SKX009j


Vraiment trop cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment trop cool


Merci Brice  j'adore ce combo 



Jeep99dad said:


>


Superbe b-)|>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100Fathoms sur in Isofrane vert ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bathys 100Fathoms sur in Isofrane vert ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, et j'adore la couleur de ce bracelet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *lip* aluminium sur NATO&#8230; poids plume assuré b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vivement le week end

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vivement le week end
> 
> TGIF


Magnifique TUDOR&#8230; et puis alors le *Dozorme*, somptueux


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *SKX009j* sur ZULU camouflage&#8230; b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


>


 Superbe alarme |> |> |>


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Sub pour le week-end 


V comme Vaporisateur - Projet de A à Z - Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Wagner avait l'Or du Rhin ; j'ai une _*Wagner* "squelette doré"_ au poignet :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On amène Zoé a sa première compétition de Cheerleading l. Elle est super excitée 
Pam 176 sur bracelet cuir SNPR chromexcel vert. Puis après on a une pool party donc je changerai surement b



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

HMT mechanical


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Cave Dweller pour ce Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bond, James Bond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Aujourd'hui ma chère épouse a exhumé mes trois premières montres. Elles sont toutes trois en parfait état de marche.

La premièere, une AVIA, je devais avoir sept ans, c'était pour ma 1º communion, l'Omega, pour ma communion solennelle vers 1965, et la Yema deux ou trois ans plus tard pour partir dans les 'Summer Camps' successifs du coté du lac Kabakwa.

Comme vous pouvez voir, cette Yema a eu une vie difficile... mais elle fonctionne toujours! Sous le chrome du boitier, j'ai l'impression que celui-ci est en bronze: est-ce normal pour ces montres relativement bon marché à cette époque. Je me demande ou pourrais-je trouver un verre pour l'Omega et surtout la Yema?


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Donc aujourd'hui: la Seamaster. Il me semble que le Ø 34,5mm. Je me demande si le calibre ne serait pas un Ω552 -24 jewels.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

These are a few of my favourite things









Melbourne Watch Company 'Flinders' on Australian Snapper leather I produce.









Less than 30 guitars into a career and already undeniable...

Australian luthier Glenn Wilson custom geetar made in extremely rare (only exceeded by rockinghorse poo) 'lucky strike Redwood' (worth a google) and 'African Blackwood'. This was one of the first 20 odd guitars Glenn produced. African Blackwood, actually a Rosewood is considered by many to be superior to Brazillian Rosewood (think Breguet Tourbillon for a frame of reference).









You might argue the the the MWC Watch is the least rare and desirable object in this photo and at the moment youd be right but for mine it is the perfect fit for what is the best guitar I have ever had the privilege to own or play and I played thousands (serious) before settling on the 4 luthiers I wanted to produce guitars for me. Glenn is the only luthier I have comissioned to make more than 1 for me ... 3 so far.


















'might not have the kitchen sink, but its got the dining setting covered'

Much like the way I immediately embraced Glenn's guitar making, I am quietly confident that the MWC is going places and I am honoured to have had the opportunity to work with (only on a band for a limited release) and to own his very first creation, the Flinders.
I had the extraordinarily good luck to stumble on Glenn Wilson in the infancy of his career ... and I look equally forward to owning more Melbourne Watch Company Watches.









So these are my predictions, one has come to pass, one awaiting a verdicy ... what are yours?

Matt Wallace


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

lvt said:


> HMT mechanical
> 
> View attachment 1496914


Tiens, j'en ai une presque identique "in the mail"... Elle est bien ?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

WilyB said:


> Aujourd'hui ma chère épouse a exhumé mes trois premières montres. Elles sont toutes trois en parfait état de marche.
> 
> La première, une AVIA, je devais avoir sept ans, c'était pour ma 1º communion, l'Omega, pour ma communion solennelle vers 1965, et la Yema deux ou trois ans plus tard pour partir dans les 'Summer Camps' successifs du coté du lac Kabakwa.
> 
> Comme vous pouvez voir, cette Yema a eu une vie difficile... mais elle fonctionne toujours! Sous le chrome du boitier, j'ai l'impression que celui-ci est en bronze: est-ce normal pour ces montres relativement bon marché à cette époque. Je me demande ou pourrais-je trouver un verre pour l'Omega et surtout la Yema?


En fait beaucoup de montres de cette époque étaient en laiton (brass) chromé... D'ailleurs beaucoup de choses étaient chromées. Les guidons et autres tiges de selle des vélos étaient très souvent en acier chromé. Et après quelques chocs et la pellicule de chrome pelait souvent ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Et j'oubliais, je porte ça:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Tiens, j'en ai une presque identique "in the mail"... Elle est bien ?


Ja'i fait un petit review de cette montre ici, elle est très bien |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/quick-review-hmt-janata-art-deco-hand-wind-17j-pics-1000490.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bonne semaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La James Bond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA !* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma submariner au bureau



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après la Vostok Europe en acier massif, une montre en aluminium sur bracelet textile pour finir la journée :

*lip* _MACH 2000_ *LED*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai du mal a passer plus de 24h sans la porter 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA !* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Long week end ici et il va faire super beau Mais je dois étudier


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

TGIF


Et il semble ne pas faire aussi mauvais que ces derniers jours !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> Et il semble ne pas faire aussi mauvais que ces derniers jours !


:-!

Pour moi aussi, c'était une chinoise à cadran bleu ;-)
































































Quant au temps&#8230; c'était _variable_ ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Décidément, ce bracelet gomme est une vraie réussite sur cette PAM |>



lvt said:


> View attachment 1503671


|> Tu l'aimes, cette HMT, hein ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* _Lavalière_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Et bien malgré mes médisances la poste indienne a été assez efficace, et donc


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> |> Tu l'aimes, cette HMT, hein ? ;-)


Oui, elle est petite, jolie, précise et fragile, comme une fille quoi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai étudié pendant 7 heures, maintenant relax dans le hammac sous in arbre 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La même


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour se reposer l'avant-bras après une journée avec la brique de plongée, un petit chrono quartz tout léger :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours _monté fin_ aujourd'hui, avec ce chrono *Yonger*, cette fois-ci sur Jubilé&#8230; ensemble poids plume b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est super cette Chrono sur
Bracelet. Quelle est la taille du boitier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est super cette Chrono sur
> Bracelet. Quelle est la taille du boitier?


Merci Brice ! C'est une montre de rien du tout, offerte avec un abonnement de magazine ;-)

Le diamètre est de *Ø39mm* hors couronne (42 avec)

Une autre pour cet après-midi : un Miyota OS30 pour cette *lip* :





































Avec une "vraie" aiguille de chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

4eme jour avec la submariner mais aujourd'hui c'est au boulot 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

View attachment 1507864


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Tiens, une Rolex pour une partie de BBQ, y a pas mieux !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais. T'as raison 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


O_O wow.

Juste extraordinaire sur ce _canvas_ marron/rouille  |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une *lip* d'abonnement pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































C'est juste pour me donner l'illusion que l'Été approche, il fait un temps atroce ici ; à 9h passées, il fait encore sombre, il pleut à verse, c'est déprimant  :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et encore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to show the Tudor sub some love and a new strap. Drew canvas rock!!

























I really love this watch. It surpassed my expectations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

View attachment 1509068


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez au boulot et celle ci a nouveau. J'adore ce combo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnifique, Brice :-!

Pour moi, c'était une FORTIS vintage :














































Pas de date rapide sur le _2452_, alors ça ira bien comme ça ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Magnifique, Brice :-!
> 
> Pour moi, c'était une FORTIS vintage :
> 
> ...


Elle est super cool cette Fortis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est super cool cette Fortis.


Merci Brice, j'adore cette montre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *TIMEX* de 1973 pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma denière acquisition arrivée hier soir, simple et belle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Bremont Alt1-Z est de retour  et au poignet ce soir pour faire des steaks hachés au cheddar et légumes au barbecue 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma denière acquisition arrivée hier soir, simple et belle.


Très élégante, Brice ; félicitations |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Glashütte* _Spezimatic_ au poignet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *Glashütte* _Spezimatic_ au poignet.


Tu as vraiment une collection incroyable. Pleines de petites merveilles 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu as vraiment une collection incroyable. Pleines de petites merveilles


Merci beaucoup Brice, mais ce sont surtout des "trouvailles" de la baie, à des prix fort raisonnables 

Une petite collection que je glane au fil du temps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DUMAS*


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore this today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_ pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma Frederique Constant au bureau









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, Alt1-Z et Drew canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* Diderot "11" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lvt said:


>


Jolie Tissot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jolie Tissot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

"Moon watch" aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bressson* "Diderot 16"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Heritage Chrono aujourd'hui. Un hour très special puisque c'est l'anniversaire de ma fille Raven. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Heritage Chrono aujourd'hui. Un hour très special puisque c'est l'anniversaire de ma fille Raven.


Un très bon anniversaire à ta fille, et très jolie montre |>


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Contrôle Technique pour mon ALFA 156 de 1998 ce matin&#8230; du coup en attendant de la récupérer, j'ai *ça* au poignet :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est la Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais rejoindre des copains pour des wings et boire un coup. Il fait plus de 30 degrés et soleil alors je sors la jeep et une G 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mako XL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La 6309 que je vais garder jusqu'à la prochaine arrivée (j'ai un achat en cours de livraison et une pré-commande qui devrait partir dans pas trop longtemps)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

La Magrette Pacific avec une belle pièce mécanique venant de suisse.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'aime bcp cette Seiko. Quel est ce modèle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Digestif 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp cette Seiko. Quel est ce modèle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, c'est une SKX399.

En passant, ta Bathys sur Isofrane vert est superbe!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin en *STEWAL* :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la 6309...



Mais bon, la future nouvelle n'a semble-t-il pas encore quitté son Asie natale, donc je vais peut-être changer en attendant !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Changement pour la soirée 
Bremont Alt1-Z sur canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La seamaster Chinoise, en attendant toujours ma future nouvelle... qui s'approche, elle est arrivée ce soir à Lepzig.
En attendant, j'ai viré le bracelet metal (alors que c'est un peu "mon truc", mais celui là était nettement en dessous du reste) et mis un Nato gris/argent


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super lever de soleil ce matin


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Finalement arrivée à Leipzig hier juste avant minuit, chez moi (enfin les voisins... merci DHL...) juste avant minuit!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Finalement arrivée à Leipzig hier juste avant minuit, chez moi (enfin les voisins... merci DHL...) juste avant minuit!


Awesome. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!
C'est vraiment excellent comme montre, un cadran avec une super profondeur, lunette interne, saphir AR, un fit and finish superbe, un vrai mouvement GMT, avec réserve de marche, et moins de $1000 !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La finition parait superbe. Le cadran est genial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototipo Nero ce soir 









Et au boulot je portais celle ci









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Toujours avec la même Tissot, oui c'est une montre automatique, je n'y peux rien


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


>


Bien sur...  magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam et Drew tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Speedy sur NATO "Heritage" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe Speedy Reno!!

TGIF !!

Pam & Drew



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe Speedy Reno!!
> 
> TGIF !!
> 
> Pam & Drew


Merci Brice, je te renvoie le compliment ; cette Luminor est splendide :-!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ma petite nouvelle... -2s en deux jours, Orient assure !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en _Speed_ ce Samedi b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ca lui va bien, le mesh !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Tantale et or rose. Ma montre quotidienne de 1990 > 2000. De sortie pour une petite visite dans ma ville préférée, comme disait Joséphine Baker...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Ca lui va bien, le mesh !


Merci Pakz 

C'est marrant, j'ai déjà essayé ce combo à plusieurs reprises, et je n'avais jamais été convaincu (pourtant le mesh va à toutes les montres !)&#8230; jusqu'à ce matin ; j'ai retenté le coup, et là miracle! ça m'a plu !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais commencé le Samedi avec la G-Shock camo puis c'était le your de la Pam


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

J'ai acheté cette montre Yema à Paris en 1996 ou 1997


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Tantale et or rose. Ma montre quotidienne de 1990 > 2000. De sortie pour une petite visite dans ma ville préférée, comme disait Joséphine Baker...


Une merveille cette RO |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> J'ai acheté cette montre Yema à Paris en 1996 ou 1997


Excellent ! :-! Je suis quasiment certain que mon père a la même&#8230; :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la Speed, sur bracelet synthétique à motif _"toile de voile"_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne fete des Peres. 
THC on Drew 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot









Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


ça tombe bien, je viens de commander une bande NATO / ZULU tri-color pour ma Yema


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> ça tombe bien, je viens de commander une bande NATO / ZULU tri-color *pour ma Yema*


Un excellent choix pour une française :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en Speed b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le mardi en principe, c'est la SubC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et la sub bleu pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en Speed, cette fois sur _Velcro_, pour le look astronaute&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe la speedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours l'Orient Star.

Sa tenue de l'heure m'impressionne de plus en plus... J'en suis à +0.5s après pratiquement une semaine !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe la speedy.


Merci Brice, je l'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée


Tiens ? 

C'est quoi ça ? Micro-marque ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Speed&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome. Super ta speedy avec ce NATO cuir. 

Ma montre est une Helberg, Clemens est allemand et fait aussi les montres H2O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est la Tudor sub 79090 sur bracelet Heuerville d'Angleterre. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome. Super ta speedy avec ce NATO cuir.


Merci Brice, j'apprécie 



> Ma montre est une Helberg, Clemens est allemand et fait aussi les montres H2O


OK. J'aime beaucoup les H2O :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise&#8230; b-)


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma Ralf Tech est revenue de réparation. Enfin, je suis allé la chercher a Paris. Pour célébrer son retour, je lui ai acheté un bracelet chez l'Atelier du Bracelet Parisien, Place du Marché St Honoré ou la charmante Solène m'a aidé a choisir un bracelet tout simple que je trouve bien assorti a la simplicité de la WRV. J'en ai profité pour me faire une assiette de charcuterie au bar a vin en face de l'Atelier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Ma Ralf Tech est revenue de réparation. Enfin, je suis allé la chercher a Paris. Pour célébrer son retour, je lui ai acheté un bracelet chez l'Atelier du Bracelet Parisien, Place du Marché St Honoré ou la charmante Solène m'a aidé a choisir un bracelet tout simple que je trouve bien assorti a la simplicité de la WRV. J'en ai profité pour me faire une assiette de charcuterie au bar a vin en face de l'Atelier.


Un excellent programme :-!

Jolie montre, choix fort judicieux de bracelet :-! et une assiette bien appétissante 

Sans indiscrétion, la voiture, c'est quoi ? :think:


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Mercedes classe E de chez Hertz.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 

Edit: Les petits 'trucs' blanc casse en haut de l'image sont des topinambours (Jerusalem Artichoke).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Ma Ralf Tech est revenue de réparation. Enfin, je suis allé la chercher a Paris. Pour célébrer son retour, je lui ai acheté un bracelet chez l'Atelier du Bracelet Parisien, Place du Marché St Honoré ou la charmante Solène m'a aidé a choisir un bracelet tout simple que je trouve bien assorti a la simplicité de la WRV. J'en ai profité pour me faire une assiette de charcuterie au bar a vin en face de l'Atelier.


J'adore la Ralf Tec et un très bon choix de bracelet. La charcuterie me fait très envie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CH6 de Helberg, Allemagne sur in bracelet Isofrane bleu. Bon Samedi à tous. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les amis and bon Dimanche a tous. Je porte la CH6 depuis vendredi soir et je m'habitue bien a sa taille de bodybuilder  Ma famille est en route pour la Floride pour un mois et je les rejoindrai le week end prochain. 
En attendant je vais aller déjeuner avec un autre WIS pour parler de montres  Il y aura aussi a la table: JLC, Rolex, Tudor, Bremont, et G-Shock 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour les amis and bon Dimanche a tous. Je porte la CH6 depuis vendredi soir et je m'habitue bien a sa taille de bodybuilder  Ma famille est en route pour la Floride pour un mois et je les rejoindrai le week end prochain.
> En attendant je vais aller déjeuner avec un autre WIS pour parler de montres  Il y aura aussi a la table: JLC, Rolex, Tudor, Bremont, et G-Shock
> B


Montre sympathique et costaude :-!

Bon déjeuner horloger Brice, et bonnes "futures" vacances à toi


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> b-)


Hmm, mon bracelet Nato n'est pas encore arrivé :/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> Hmm, mon bracelet Nato n'est pas encore arrivé :/


Tu attendais quoi déjà, un NATO cuir ? :think:

EDIT : non OK j'ai retrouvé : un _tricolore_, donc.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CARRERA* _Sprint_ pour cette belle journée d'Été b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous. Plus que 4 jours au boulot avant que je descend a Clearwater Beach vendredi pour rejoindre ma femme, mes filles et même mes parents qui arrivent de France Jeudi 
Je porte la THC une dernière fois avant de l'amener au coffre mercredi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> Tu attendais quoi déjà, un NATO cuir ? :think:
> 
> EDIT : non OK j'ai retrouvé : un _tricolore_, donc.


C'est mon premier bracelet Nato


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Après plusieurs jours avec la Sub, la Dayto pour aujourd'hui 


Rolex Daytona 116519 Cadran Météorite par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai fait un échange temporaire avec un autre WIS. Il a ma Tudor sub et j'ai sa SM500 "menthe" pour les vacances en Floride 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> View attachment 1539303


Purée, la prochaine fois que je vois mon père, il faut à tout prix que je lui demande s'il garde toujours sa YEMA :think:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Demain, je fais passer des jury d'entrée en grande école... Donc je mets


la lunette plongée est super pratique pour suivre les temps dédiés à chaque candidat !!! Et la grosse lisibilité permet de le voir d'un coup d'œil.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> Purée, la prochaine fois que je vois mon père, il faut à tout prix que je lui demande s'il garde toujours sa YEMA :think:


C'est une bonne idée, d'après mes recherches sur Internet il reste seulement quelques exemplaires de cette montre Yema, il y a de la chance que ton père l'ait encore gardé et qu'elle reste en bon état.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juste arrivée ce soir. Trop géniale. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Juste arrivée ce soir. Trop géniale.


Vraiment géniale, sur le Perlon |> faudra que j'essaye, à l'occasion&#8230; :think:

C'est ta première Speed, Brice ? Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'en avoir vu dans ta collection :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec les chaleurs de ces derniers jours, une petite *ZENITH* _"Port Royal"_ sera parfaite b-)


----------



## Destyre (Jun 5, 2014)

Vintage Kelton !


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Cuisine Japonaise |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaune, Rouge ou Orange pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une _petite Suisse_&#8230; b-)

*Favre-Leuba* pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dernier jour au boulot avant les vacances 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin, en vacances pour 2 semaines!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais porté celle ci encore mais sur bracelet Cuda pour le trajet de 10 heures pour venir a Clearwater Beach, FL. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Une montre automatique suisse...  Swatch Sistem 51.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *CARRERA* b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir ; toujours en *CARRERA* :


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en *CARRERA*&#8230;


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore la Pradata...
J'attends (craquage intempestif) une petite nouvelle sans doute en fin de semaine, alors je vais la garder jusqu'à l'arrivée !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Bronze_ pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'aime bcp celle ci.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Une montre automatique suisse...  Swatch Sistem 51.


Très cool. Elle doit arrivée aux USA cette semaine. Qu'en penses tu? J'en veux une

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis en vacances en Floride depuis Vendedi, un petit paradis dans le golfe du Mexique, l'eau est entre 32-35 tous les jours. Sable blanc. Palmiers...

J'ai porté ces trois jusque la et toutes ont gouté l'eau du golfe 




































My dad enjoying Florida 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp celle ci.


Merci! Elle est très costaude, mais se porte super bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai rangé la Obris Morgan mais je suis resté dans le "grande taille" de plongée


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ZENITH* "_Port Royal_" pour cette belle journée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relaxing sur la térasse avec une belle vue: Palmiers, eau et bateau, plus my SubC 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Il fait beau et ma journée de travail s'achève...
et ma Saturation Diver 300 leste toujours mon poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _Jaquet+Girard_&#8230;


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309 PloProf Style


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

HERNOR vintage pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore la Seiko 6309-704X aujourd'hui


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Passage à l'orange Mako


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore... Petit dej dehors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai passé trois heures dans les vagues avec ma famille sur un banc de sable. L'eau faisait 31 degrés et de belles vagues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


>


Très sympa.
Ca tient bien l'heure, ce genre de mouvements (je suppose, mais bon, c'est pas gamin non plus... )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue les vacances avec la Bathys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je grille des saucisses avec la vue du coucher de soleil sur le golfe du Mexique en buvant un Noilly Cassis avec ma Bathys 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Très sympa.
> Ca tient bien l'heure, ce genre de mouvements (je suppose, mais bon, c'est pas gamin non plus... )


Alors *OUI*, mais _sous certaines conditions_ ;-)

En fait, la batterie d'origine (au mercure) pour ce mouvement n'existe plus, et a été remplacée par une batterie (ENERGIZER 344 à l'oxyde d'argent) qui a un voltage très légèrement supérieur mais qui fonctionne parfaitement, avec une bonne durée de vie.

On peut aussi utiliser des batteries alcalines LR1130/AG10, mais la durée de vie de la pile dure alors à peine 1 an.

Le soucis est que selon la batterie utilisée, la tenue de l'heure n'est pas la même 

Le vendeur avait fourni la montre avec une LR1130, et avait réglé la montre en fonction d'icelle. Tenue de l'heure impeccable : *aucune dérive sur plusieurs mois* (vraiment impressionnant).

Le soucis, c'est qu'au remplacement de la pile, quelques mois plus tard, j'ai opté pour une 344 à l'oxyde d'argent, et là, la montre a tendance à prendre de l'avance, beaucoup d'avance, au bout de quelque temps :-x sur une journée, ça ne se juge pas, mais quand on reprend la montre plusieurs semaines plus tard, elle peut avoir pris ½h O_O

Il faudrait donc que je puisse régler l'avance/retard, mais hélas, il faut un outil spécifique pour cette opération :-(

Je verrais au prochain changement de batterie si je repasse aux alcalines (j'en ai un stock) mais c'est sûr que dans la durée, il faudrait que je trouve un horloger capable d'intervenir sur ces modules :think:

En attendant, ça tourne ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vintage japonaise pour terminer paisiblement ce Dimanche grisouilloux :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Chinoise_ pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais changé hier soir pour sortir au restau









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool. Elle doit arrivée aux USA cette semaine. Qu'en penses tu? J'en veux une.


Je trouve le concept du sistem 51 absolument brillant et cela est la raison pour laquelle je voulais cette swatch. 

Le mouvement est relativement silencieux, la montre semble garder l'heure, 90 heures de réserve de marche, la vis unique, le cuir du bracelet est agréable et le boitier, quoiqu'en plastique, a une belle apparence.

Esthétiquement, je ne l'aime pas du tout. Ces points blancs qui figurent les points de soudure et rouge certains des rubis, franchement ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé.

Au dos, les rayures noires et blanches ne m'interpellent pas non plus. Mais bon, c'était pour moi, amoureux des belles mécaniques, un "must have". Je suis sur que le sistem 51 sortira un jour dans une montre dont l'esthétique me plaira, peut-être pas une Bréguet  mais pourquoi pas une Tissot?

En tous cas: bravo swatch!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

@Reno,
Rigolo, je pensais sortir la Zhufeng après la Mako que j'ai pour le moment... Elle est très bien sur ton mesh...

Et donc moi, toujours la Mako orange... Pour le restant de la semaine ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> @Reno,
> Rigolo, je pensais sortir la Zhufeng après la Mako que j'ai pour le moment... Elle est très bien sur ton mesh...


Merci Pakz 

La Zhufeng est une vraie réussite.

Je suis raide dingue de cette montre. Cadran émaillé, index appliqués de toute beauté, mouvement superbe&#8230; chaque fois que je la ressors de sa boîte, je suis émerveillé  je suis vraiment content d'avoir pu profiter de la dernière série.

Son seul défaut, un entrecorne de 21mm un peu farfelu sur une montre aussi _classique_ :-s

Mais ça ne change rien à la joie que j'ai d'avoir cette pièce fabuleuse dans ma collection :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* 'Meangraf' pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore un jour avec la mako... Il fait gris, froid, et pluvieux donc il me faut un peu d'orange pour "croire encore en l'été" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est la Raven DT. Je l'adore.

Reno, j'adore cette Yema










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno, j'adore cette Yema


Merci Brice, moi aussi ; elle appartenait à mon grand-père, ce qui la rend d'autant plus précieuse à mes yeux 



> Aujourd'hui c'est la Raven DT. Je l'adore.


Superbe |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Il fait gris, froid, et pluvieux donc il me faut un peu d'orange pour "croire encore en l'été" ;-)


C'est la _misère_ ce temps qu'on a&#8230; :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309-704x On Super Engineer


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> C'est la _misère_ ce temps qu'on a&#8230; :-(


Oui.... :-(
Cela dit je pense quand même alterner avec la Zhufeng... Ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils annoncent de la neige à 2100m demain !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quoi!!?? De la neige?
30-32 tous les jours ici dans l'eau et dehors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put put time with the fam

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OVNI b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Quoi!!?? De la neige?
> 30-32 tous les jours ici dans l'eau et dehors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Au dessus de 2100m, quand même.
Mais bon, même dans la vallée, on a 17°-18°. Remarque il y a quinze jours on avait entre 35 et 37° tous les jours ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinon, l'influence de Reno a finalement été plus forte que l'envie "d'été au poignet"...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté ma camo G pour muscul et piscine et maintenant football 









Sous l'orage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Sinon, l'influence de Reno a finalement été plus forte que l'envie "d'été au poignet"...


;-) |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Glashütte_ pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magnifique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex aujourd'hui pour la plage et peut être du kayak ou jet ski









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore la Zhufeng... Vu que la neige tombe bien sur les sommets autour de chez moi (il a fait 14° au plus chaud, aujourd'hui !!!)


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Put put time with the fam


J'aime de plus en plus cette BREMONT!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> J'aime de plus en plus cette BREMONT!


Oui. Il n'en faut une 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Plouf! Dans l'eau 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*FORTIS* _Trueline_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Yellow Mod on Super Engineer


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir : encore une vintage, encore un cadran clair et encore un bracelet acier extensible&#8230;

*RAKETA* "BIG ZERO" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je ne peux passer plus de 2 ou 3 jours sans porter ma Bathys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite *THEMIS* vintage toute la journée&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett bière et viande cuite sur le feu...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Le 14 juillet approche...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> Le 14 juillet approche...


Chaque fois que tu postes cette montre (et ça arrive _souvent_ ces temps-ci ;-) ), je me dis qu'il faut que j'aille "emprunter" celle de mon père :-d

Superbe :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Du soleil, la plage&#8230; ici il flotte et il ne fait même pas 20° :-x

Profite de tes vacances, Brice :-!

Et super montre(s) |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _OCTO_ pour un Dimanche sous la flotte :-/


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Revenu à la Mako (et le soleil est aussi -un peu- revenu... bon on a toujours pas dépassé les 30°, mais repasser au dessus de 25, voire même de 20 était attendu avec impatience)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, *Yonger* _Diderot "16"_


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore orange aujourd'hui...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour a Charlotte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

JOYEUX 14 JUILLET A TOUS !!!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Au travail...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

encore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> encore


Super montre, photo de feu :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy et Heuerville Blackhawk 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnifique, Brice :-!

Pour ma part, la dernière arrivée, la PARNIS _"Ingenieur"_ b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Très sympa cette Parnis Ingénieur... Tu l'as trouvée où ?
Et c'est son bracelet d'origine ou c'est toi qui l'a retaillé ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Très sympa cette Parnis Ingénieur... Tu l'as trouvée où ?
> Et c'est son bracelet d'origine ou c'est toi qui l'a retaillé ?


Merci Pakz 

Chez *Parnishop* :-!

PNA0059 Parnis Power Reserve 46mm Black Dial Automatic Watch [PNA0059] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

Et oui, c'est le bracelet d'origine.

La revue est ici : PARNIS "INGENIEUR" Power Reserve

Davantage de photos : https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/parnis-ingenieur-power-reserve-1057575.html


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merci...
Je sens que je vais finir par m'en prendre une, de Parnis. Alors pourquoi pas celle là  Elle est très jolie (mais un peu grosse)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3 semaines sans Pam... C'est trop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Merci...
> Je sens que je vais finir par m'en prendre une, de Parnis. Alors pourquoi pas celle là  Elle est très jolie (mais un peu grosse)


C'est vrai qu'elle est balaise (c'est souvent le cas avec les montres équipées du ST-25 qui est un "gros" mouvement)&#8230; mais ça reste correct ;-)

Pour te donner une idée, j'ai un poignet de 18,5cm :




























Là où elle en impose surtout, c'est côté épaisseur :-d


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Oui, elle aurait un saphir, je pense que je la prendrais, juste pour voir...
Là j'hésite plus, d'autant qu'ils ont a d'autres Parnis pas moches avec saphir. Genre la portugaise a chiffres bleus. Et ils ont des "Radiomir vintage no-logo" pas moches non plus. 47mm mais ça porte tout petit ces boitiers coussin à anses "panier".

Sinon, je suis toujours avec ça:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en _Ingénieur_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec l'_Ingénieur_ au poignet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Cricket. I'm in love 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma nouvelle Cricket. I'm in love


Wow 

Une autre merveille, Brice


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Wow
> 
> Une autre merveille, Brice


Merci. Vulcain n'est pas populaire ici et pas de marketing en fait. Mais elles sont "underrated"... Comment dit on ca?
Celle est faite comme celle des années 60, boitier de la JLC Polaris avec calibre avec alarm fait maison ;-) et un super dome

Aujourd'hui je laisse la Cricket se reposer un peu  et j'ai débuté le Samedi matin avec ma Pam 176 air in bracelet en canvas bleu



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Très sympa la cricket (underrated se traduirait par "sous-évaluée" je dirais... )
Et très sympa le bracelet bleu sur ta pam, aussi...

Pour moi j'ai passé la moitié de la journée avec "the mighty C-Shock" (oui C, pas G... ) Elle sera parfaite pour le ski/golf et autres amusements du même genre.


et le reste toujours avec la Pradata


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'avais besoin d'une montre étanche pour aller à la pêche&#8230; j'avais donc la SKX009 au poignet b-)














































On n'a rien attrapé (hormis un peu de friture et une truite malade :-d et aucune carpe !)&#8230; par contre on a eu un bel orage, et pêcher sous la pluie, c'est assez chouette


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PARNIS _Ingénieur_, encore&#8230;


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Aujourd'hui, bien évidement, je porte ma Speedie "Moon" watch! Il y a 45 ans j'étais au bord d'un lac, au nord de l'Ontario, scotché à un écran de télévision N&B... Cette année 1969 fut un millésime extraordinaire pour les fanas de l'aéronautique, avec la lune, le Concorde et le 747! b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Déjeuner 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Aujourd'hui, bien évidement, je porte ma Speedie "Moon" watch! Il y a 45 ans j'étais au bord d'un lac, au nord de l'Ontario, scotché à un écran de télévision N&B... Cette année 1969 fut un millésime extraordinaire pour les fanas de l'aéronautique, avec la lune, le Concorde et le 747! b-)


Je n'ai pas beaucoup de regrets dans la vie (essentiellement parce que je pense que ça ne sert pas à grand chose d'en avoir ;-) ) mais j'en ai un, pour sûr : ne pas avoir pu assister en direct à cet événement.
C'est le grand regret de ma vie je crois. Mon père m'a raconté qu'il était en vacances dans un petit village, et que le patron de la boutique de téléviseurs avait laissé les postes allumés pour que les amateurs puissent assister à l'alunissage&#8230; mon père était donc tout seul devant la devanture, dans un tout petit village français, vers 4h du matin&#8230; bon sang que j'aurais aimé être là avec lui pour assister à ça. Ceci dit, je suis né très exactement le jour de l'alunissage de la mission Apollo 14 

Et au passage, ma Speed te passe le bonjour ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Déjeuner


O_O ta collection est vraiment *impressionnante*, Brice |> |> |>



>


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Reno said:


>


+100 |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ce 21 Juillet, _inévitablement_ :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Pour ce 21 Juillet, _inévitablement_ :


Superbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O ta collection est vraiment *impressionnante*, Brice |> |> |>


Merci Mais elles me sont pas toutes a moi. Je remcontrais un ami WIS pour le déjeuner a Greensboro. Nous avions chacun amené 2 ou 3 montres.  ca NSA est magnifique. Ma prochaine acquisition je pense

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez, de retour au boulot

Bonne semaine à tous



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais au bureau 









J'aime bcp ce bracelet Heuerville Blackhawk sur la speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour le moment, cette *Raketa* BIG ZERO&#8230;














































&#8230; mais ça pourrait changer dans la journée ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et maintenant en *RAKETA* "ATOM", un cadeau de mes parents qui reviennent d'une croisière sur la Volga b-)
































































J'adore mes parents ! :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir c'est la speedy encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Vulcain Cricket sur un bracelet "Drew canvas" 









Domelicious 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*RAKETA* "ATOM" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir c'est Tudor sur Heuerville









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour moi aujourd'hui :

Ce matin, j'étais de déménagement chez un ami (démontage de meubles & cartons) j'ai donc opté pour mon _coffre-fort de poignet_, le truc qui peut prendre des coups sans sourciller :














































&#8230; et là, de retour chez moi, je repasse à *l'ATOM*, toujours sur le même NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
J'adore ton coffre fort 

Ce matin j'ai choisi l'Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> J'adore ton coffre fort


:-d Merci Brice ;-)



> Ce matin j'ai choisi l'Omega


Absolument superbe 

|>

Toujours en ATOM pour la soirée, mais sur ZULU Bordeaux :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Pour moi, l'enclume de plongée canado-suisse en ce moment...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec ma montre _atomique_ :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore et toujours&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour ce soir la Seiko avec une bonne bouteille de France


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour ce soir la Seiko avec une bonne bouteille de France


ah ouais. Listel j'adore. Gris de Gris is what I drink when I go home. It's made close to where I lived before I left France.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> ah ouais. Listel j'adore. Gris de Gris is what I drink when I go home. It's made close to where I lived before I left France.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Pour un Rosé il est vraiment bon! J'aimerais vraiment visiter les vignobles de France un jour, les paysages doivent être super! Brice depuis quand a tu quitter la France?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pour un Rosé il est vraiment bon! J'aimerais vraiment visiter les vignobles de France un jour, les paysages doivent être super! Brice depuis quand a tu quitter la France?


Oui c'est à faire. 
Je suis parti l'été de 94

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soleil, 37 degrés et 70% d'humidité... Jeep,'polo et la sub 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé dans la boite aux lettres cette apres-midi...

Aevig Huldra


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma sistem 51, après 5 semaines, est précise à - 7 s / jour. Les spécifications de chez Swatch donnent la précision à +/- 7 s / jour, donc elle est dans les normes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Ma sistem 51, après 5 semaines, est précise à - 7 s / jour. Les spécifications de chez Swatch donnent la précision à +/- 7 s / jour, donc elle est dans les normes.


Super. Je veux la bleu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé dans la boite aux lettres cette apres-midi...
> 
> Aevig Huldra


Felicitations! J'adore ce modèle. J'aime bcp la bleu aussi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Felicitations! J'adore ce modèle. J'aime bcp la bleu aussi


Merci, j'avoue que la bleu est superbe aussi. Je suis un peu décu de la grandeur du boitier, je l'aurais cru "plus imposant" sur le poignet...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci, j'avoue que la bleu est superbe aussi. Je suis un peu décu de la grandeur du boitier, je l'aurais cru "plus imposant" sur le poignet...


Ce style porte toujours 2mm plus petit. Elle est très belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On se tape in barbecue vite fait


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Soleil, 37 degrés et 70% d'humidité... Jeep,'polo et la sub
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Bah, ne fais pas le malin, ici c'est mieux (heavy sarcasm inside ;-))... Nuages et pluis, 90% d'humidité, 16.3°c une fin juillet digne d'un mois d'avril ! Mais gore-tex, vélo... et la Orient Star GMT:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé dans la boite aux lettres cette apres-midi...
> 
> Aevig Huldra


J'ai aussi pas mal hésité à prendre la bleue... Finalement, je me prends une nouvelle BWAF cet été, et après plus rien jusqu'à mon anniversaire fin octobre! Faut être sérieux, quand même.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Bah, ne fais pas le malin, ici c'est mieux (heavy sarcasm inside ;-))... Nuages et pluis, 90% d'humidité, 16.3°c une fin juillet digne d'un mois d'avril ! Mais gore-tex, vélo... et la Orient Star GMT:


Ah ah! Mes parents m'ont dit hier qu'il me faisait pas beau en France. Temps printanier. 
Aujourd'hui super beau ici pas in nuage et que 27-30. Parfait


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> J'ai aussi pas mal hésité à prendre la bleue... Finalement, je me prends une nouvelle BWAF cet été, et après plus rien jusqu'à mon anniversaire fin octobre! Faut être sérieux, quand même.


Parfois c'est difficile d'être sérieux... 3 achats la semaine passé, c'est presque une maladie :think:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hé oui... Tiens, celle là est arrivée aujourd'hui (donc j'ai changé et rangé la Orient Star dès mon retour chez moi)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Favre Leuba* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est le cricket


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Parnis (?) vintage radiomir homage!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Les deux nouvelles reçu dans la boite aux lettres cette après-midi... Incapable de choisir entre la JSAR ou la Harpoon??

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Felicitations!! Une bonne semaine quoi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 176 sur bracelet RubberB


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Les deux nouvelles reçu dans la boite aux lettres cette après-midi... Incapable de choisir entre la JSAR ou la Harpoon??
> 
> *


Super !
Perso je vote Harpoon, mais je suis biaisé, j'ai jamais aimé les Marathon... Question de rehaut trop profond ou autre. La Harpoon, par contre, miaAAAMMM !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Frederique Constant Classics .

Bracelet tressé cuir de Gunner [email protected]


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Très classe la Frédéric Constant !

Pour moi, toujours "Ye Olde Beast"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir un petit coup de Vulcain


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir un petit coup de Vulcain


Super montre et j'adore le bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais la *BIG ZERO* toute la journée :


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'adore cette montre! Congrats









Finalment, he complete ca...
Je ne sais pas de nommer. :think: 
"Persist"


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rebelotte


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"ATOM" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Toujours, ma nouvelle creation, une homage modern de la explorer 1655 avec un Suisse Eta 2893-2.

I accidentally aged the GMT hand and tried several ways to kill the movement...
But it lives...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Russe, un peu à cause de l'ATOM de Reno !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Russe, un peu à cause de l'ATOM de Reno !


Superbe cette 090, Pakz :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *lip* "_Type A_" pour ce dimanche en mi-teintes&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Russe, un peu à cause de l'ATOM de Reno !


J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma Raven DT est de retour alors j'en profite ce matin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m sur Nato
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est _Lavalière_ :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy avec bracelet cuir Heuerville


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex SubC 



























Leather dual color bracelet by Gunner @watchesandbracelets


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Prêt pour les vacances...

Mod - knife pics are not allowed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Prêt pour les vacances...


Cool. Où vas tu?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui je porte la Vulcain Cricket Nautical Trophy #73/100


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. Où vas tu?


En Anjou d'abord, un peu en Vendéé, puis (normalement) en Bourgogne.
3 semaines sans bosser (officiellement) ça va me faire du bien ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-704x On Super Engineer
*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Toujours, au travail...
SKX009 avec les mods


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Résolument _vintage_ aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grande réunion avec le grand patron


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est _*Jaquet+Girard*_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vendredi...  TGIF


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Boschett Harpoon
> *


I love the sharp contrast between the black and white...








Someday I'll pull the hands off again and get the gmt hand better aligned.
Doh!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi ; même bracelet, autre montre :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Robur On Nato
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en UFO ce matin&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*JSAR Sur Nato

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swatch Sistem51


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Beijing Zungu-6... J'alterne avec la Orient Orange!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Seiko Epson Kinetic
Avro Arrow LE


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta pour aller à la plage!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barbecue avec la famille


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I just passed my PVD version of that exact same Invicta watch over to my stepson.

Precisionist


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

BBQ avec la famille ce soir pour moi aussi... Mais pas de Pannie... ;-)


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma WRV 'hybrid'for the week-end. La flash du Galaxy S5 fait apparaître le cadran comme étant gris....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Comme hier soir, j'ai repassé la _LeLocle_ pour la soirée :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore et toujours en *YEMA* b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Zungu6 pour moi...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Toujours la Zungu6 pour moi...


Je l'aime bcp celle ci. Très classe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Re-Pam


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merci Brice, ta PAM deux aiguilles est aussi très sympa !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## googleg (Jun 19, 2014)

Tout droit sortie de la boutique...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ils filent du champ' avec l'AT, Omega, maintenant ? C'est vachement sympa !

Sinon, toujours la ZunGu-6 pour moi :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le mardi c'est la Speedy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 Sur Jubilee
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Type A"


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Intéressante cette Lip. Pas simple à porter je pense, mais intéressante !!!

Toujours sur la Zungu 6 pour ma part (c'est ça ou Mako orange pour le moment, vu que ce sont les deux seules que j'ai avec moi pour l'instant)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Intéressante cette Lip. Pas simple à porter je pense, mais intéressante !!!


Merci Pakz 

À porter ça va ; la lecture nécessite un (court) temps d'adaptation, mais après ça va ;-)



> Toujours sur la Zungu 6 pour ma part (c'est ça ou Mako orange pour le moment, vu que ce sont les deux seules que j'ai avec moi pour l'instant)


Superbe cette Zungu :-! elle est sur ma wishlist depuis des lustres&#8230; *j'adore* ce bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les Frenchys


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La JSAR Sur Nato


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Reno said:


> Superbe cette Zungu :-! elle est sur ma wishlist depuis des lustres&#8230; *j'adore* ce bracelet


Succombe, elle est top, et plus belle en vrai que sur la plupart des photos (faut dire que le cadran argent, les index "platinés" et le saphir, ça fait des hautes lumières et que les appareils photo ont du mal avec ça)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai ce soir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen 2100
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir la noire


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Ou...








?
Sur caoutchouc ?? pour aujordui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week end a tous


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Team black tonight to kick off the weekend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Boschett Harpoon ce matin
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours la Sistem51 noir ce matin


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Zungu 6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Super achat, félicitation! J'adore le cadran brun


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Encore celle-la:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ma vieille Komandirskie

*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Probablement le dernier jour avec la Beijing Zungu 6... 2s d'avance par rapport au temps atomique en 10 jours... Pas mal !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Ma vieille Komandirskie
> 
> *


J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super achat, félicitation! J'adore le cadran brun


Merci bcp. Le modèle marron eat aussi mon préféré avec le boitier bronze. 
Je la porte à nouveau ce matin dailleurs


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Wostok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La sub aujourd'hui 
Bonne semaine a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Slava


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Bon soir!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Bonjour


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je portais la Vulcain au travail et ce soir la Bathys 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est Pam 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Master Timer








*


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour à la maison, après une assez longue absence pour cause de congés dans le _Loir-et-Cher_ :



















































Pendant ces dix jours, j'avais emporté quelques montres _de première nécessité_ :-d



Dans le détail :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Kama des annees 50  je l'adore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; *Raketa* "ATOM"


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Inspiré, j'ai mis:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Mako XL ce matin

*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Inspiré, j'ai mis:


Superbe, oprzemyslaw :-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Merci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La vieille Seamaster de mon Gd Père sur un nouveau bracelet cuir de Stewart @Heuerville 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La vieille Seamaster de mon Gd Père sur un nouveau bracelet cuir de Stewart @Heuerville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super j'adore!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seulement 28-29 soleil, faut sortir la Jeep 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Après une dur journée au boulot à l'extérieur avec 30 degrée je profite de ma Poljot...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma dernière arrivée faite aux USA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui en vert:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et encore la nouvelle 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR...
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Marathon JSAR...
> *


Mais oú est la montre?


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'était la Rolex puis la Weiss ce soir. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vendredi:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Pour aujourd'hui la Pyrolume.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Une autre jour avec la Forgelume Prototype. C'est tres gros, mais je l'aime.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Seiko ff


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Inspiré, je prévois pour demain


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TITUS* "_Tuning Fork_"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool party dans notre lotissement 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-704x Sur Super Engineer
*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un marriage ce soir alors je porte la SubC


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une française pour aujourd'hui : *YEMA* _'Meangraf'_ vintage b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Slava russe aujourd'hui matin


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est férié ici
Vulcain ce matin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* "_Lavalière_"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m Sur Isofrane


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Ma Stowa Antea 390 aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _"Endurer"_ géante au poignet, pour le deuxième jour&#8230; b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Géante? Elle fait combien?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Géante? Elle fait combien?


*59mm*, couronne comprise :-d






Beau bébé, hein ? :roll:


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Mignonne  J'ai mis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de lecture...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Reno said:


> *59mm*, couronne comprise :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


59mm ?

Mais c'est enorme pour moi


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

59mm, j'ose même imaginer sur mes poignets de poulet (à la rigueur en y mettant les 2 mains)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Fikk said:


> 59mm, j'ose même imaginer sur mes poignets de poulet (à la rigueur en y mettant les 2 mains)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lvt said:


> 59mm ?
> 
> Mais c'est enorme pour moi





Fikk said:


> 59mm, j'ose même imaginer sur mes poignets de poulet (à la rigueur en y mettant les 2 mains)


:-d

C'est énorme, pour n'importe qui ;-)

J'ai un poignet de 18,5 cm et c'est quand même _limite_ ;-)

Mais j'ai un poignet très "tolérant"&#8230; je passe du 22mm au 59 avec une relative facilité.

Par exemple, avec la plus petite de ma collection, une Zenith "Port Royal" des années 80 :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une *TAO* pour aujourd'hui, l'_Octo_ à heures sautantes&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Intéressante


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hyper à la bourre, aujourd'hui&#8230;

Pour moi c'était *Vostok Europe* ENERGIA b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, la même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ma vieille Vostok Komandirskie 
*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Salut!
Seiko skx009k


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Justaminute said:


> Salut!
> Seiko skx009k


Super. Quelle mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Quelle mod?


Dagaz Big grip bezel

Yobokies PO bezel insert, Silver chapter ring, double dome sapphire

PO hands for eBay seller

Watchadoo Super Engineer Bracelet.

I think it suits my tastes better now.

Je suis désolé pour l'anglais.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe* "Concordev" ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon GSAR On Black Nato
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La vieille _anadigit_ du paternel b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen Skyhawk 








*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une *Vostok* _'Komandirskie'_


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La halios laguna sur le "isofrane like" de Borealis ($30 livré)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

$150 worth of Swiss high technology in this little fun package 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> La halios laguna sur le "isofrane like" de Borealis ($30 livré)


Super avec ce Isofrane!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Poljot - elle est assez petite, mais je l'aime.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette _monstruosité_ sino-germanique, qui fait se dresser d'effroi les cheveux sur la tête des amateurs raffinés de _Haute Horlogerie_ :-d























































Moi j'aime bien ^_^

*Tauchmeister* 'U-Boot'


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Les rochers semblent être son milieu naturel


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Les rochers semblent être son milieu naturel


;-)

7 ans au compteur, un seul changement de batterie pour faire tourner le vénérable FS00 qui anime l'engin :










Un de mes premiers achats horlogers, au début de ce hobby.

Je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est simple Mais je l'adore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juste arrivée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Juste arrivée


Aaaaaaah, très très chouette |>

J'adore le boîtier |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Speedmaster cal.1620 b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR On Cheap Rubber 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Aaaaaaah, très très chouette |>
> 
> J'adore le boîtier |> |>


Merci. Elle est vraiment super. Je l'ai toujours au poignet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, _la Dodue_, sur déployante&#8230;

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Slava des années 80-90


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec l'Explorer II 16570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le weekend commence:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je vais aller chercher ma femme et ma petite fille de 2 jours à l'hopital ce matin, pour enfin rentrer à la maison avec ma Artego 500m

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je me remet doucement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est encore une belle journée ensoleillée&#8230; on continue donc avec les montres d'Été, tant qu'on peut : TIMEX 'SL'























































Le _cœur ouvert_ en action :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Je vais aller chercher ma femme et ma petite fille de 2 jours à l'hopital ce matin, pour enfin rentrer à la maison avec ma Artego 500m
> *


*

Félicitations !!! C'est une montre qui va être spéciale pour toi ! Déjà qu'elle n'est plus produite, presqu'introuvable... En plus ça sera "la montre de ta fille" ;-)*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Félicitations !!! C'est une montre qui va être spéciale pour toi ! Déjà qu'elle n'est plus produite, presqu'introuvable... En plus ça sera "la montre de ta fille" ;-)


Effectivement! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon GSAR
*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Buran


Très cool. Je l'aime bcp celle ci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec ma Vulcain Nautical trophy LE #74 sur un bracelet cuir custom de Stewart @Heuerville










Ah ce joli boitier de JLC 









Et ce dome!!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Je vais aller chercher ma femme et ma petite fille de 2 jours à l'hopital ce matin, pour enfin rentrer à la maison avec ma Artego 500m
> 
> *


Super!!! Félicitations. Un jour a marquee lorsqu'un papa ramène sa fille a la maison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super!!! Félicitations. Un jour a marquee lorsqu'un papa ramène sa fille a la maison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci beaucoup Brice! Oui c'est une journée très spéciale


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Cette après-midi la SKX399K
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool. Je l'aime bcp celle ci
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci, moi aussi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir


 |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |> 
 |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |> 
 |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |> 
 |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |> 
 |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>  |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, du costaud, du robuste, du français :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Homage pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour au boulot avec la sub


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours l'Orient Star...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Diderot "11"_ sur rallye ZRC b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ma Seiko 6309-7040 Modifier Soxa
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma Speedy air un bracelet cuir Heuerville fait main en Angleterre


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cette semaine pour un séminaire à Bali, une montre qui pour moi passe partout =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La vieille Seamaster de mon Gd Père sur un nouveau bracelet cuir de Stewart @Heuerville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splendide vraiment.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"DUMAS"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> La Boschett Harpoon


DMC, depuis hier je ne vois plus tes photos :-( je ne sais pas si c'est seulement moi&#8230;

J'ai remarqué d'autres cas sur d'autres "sujet du jour" avec plusieurs membres qui utilisent les pièces jointes de WUS :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot
Rolex Explorer II 16570


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Explorer II 1655 inspired...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *BURAN* _Signal_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> DMC, depuis hier je ne vois plus tes photos :-( je ne sais pas si c'est seulement moi&#8230;
> 
> J'ai remarqué d'autres cas sur d'autres "sujet du jour" avec plusieurs membres qui utilisent les pièces jointes de WUS :-(


Merci Reno de m'aviser. Moi, tout fonctionne et je me demandais pourquoi je n'avais pas recu de "like" depuis hier. Bizarre comme problème, je vais essayer de trouver le résoudre.

Merci encore et bonne journée!
Simon


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Orient


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique! As tu fais le test du tank de 64T? :-d

I.N.O.X.

Item Number: 241688.1I.N.O.X., Impact Neutralizing Object for the X-tremes, demonstrates a level of robustness never before achieved in watchmaking. To celebrate its 130th anniversary with panache, Victorinox has pulled off an impressive feat. Picture a watch of unimaginable solidity, capable of withstanding a fall of 3 stories, being repeatedly driven over by 64-ton tank, or spending two hours at 194° 


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Quelqu'un peu me confirmer si mes photos sont visible?

La Boschett...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oui celle ci je la vois 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Soxa

*


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Seiko 6309-7040 Soxa
> 
> *


J'adore ca


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je pars au boulot. 16570 encore 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je pars au boulot. 16570 encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Quelqu'un peu me confirmer si mes photos sont visible?
> 
> La Boschett...


Impec ! :-!

Et superbe montre au passage ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'étais en mode _Steampunk_ aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)























































Une _Wagner_ de 2007, sino-germanique ; ma deuxième automatique, au tout début de ce hobby horloger :roll:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Impec ! :-!
> 
> Et superbe montre au passage ;-)


Merci bcq Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin ma Bronze Helberg CH6 est arrivé hier soir! J ela porte ce matin sur Canvas
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor 79090 sur Perlon bleu
TGIF 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie pour le dernier jour de la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ma Steinhart Ocean One Vintage est enfin arrivée... (Commandée le 26 août, quand même ;-))


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Ma Steinhart Ocean One Vintage est enfin arrivée... (Commandée le 26 août, quand même ;-))


Super sur la Nato en cuir!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super sur la Nato en cuir!


Yep ! Et en plus moi qui suis "allergique" au velours et autres textures du même genre je peux quand même le porter car il est tanné sur les deux faces !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Ma Steinhart Ocean One Vintage est enfin arrivée... (Commandée le 26 août, quand même ;-))


Super. J'adore. Félicitations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Celle ci elle plaît... Ou pas  
Vostok Lunokhod 2









Solid et unique dans son genre. 
Bon week end ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Celle ci elle plaît... Ou pas
> Vostok Lunokhod 2
> 
> 
> ...


O_O wow

La première Lunokhod 2 que je vois "en vrai" :-!

Superbe, j'adore ce modèle |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite _Sturmanskie_ pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Aujourd'hui encore je porte ma Bronze Helberg CH6

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Aujourd'hui encore je porte ma Bronze Helberg CH6
> 
> *


Vraiment une montre super. J'ai celle avec cadran marron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui il fait un temps magnifique et pas trop chaud. Parfait même. 80f (27c?) soleil. Ciel bleu. J'ai sorti la jeep et 16570 sur Perlon Gris 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci Brice! Les dimensions de cette montre sont juste bien et le bracelet 24mm fait vraiment bien. La Bronze et cadran marron est superbe aussi!



Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment une montre super. J'ai celle avec cadran marron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Aujourd'hui encore je porte ma Bronze Helberg CH6
> 
> *


Trés belle! J'en veux une...

Do you still have a Praetorian Signifier? What do/did you think of it?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Trés belle! J'en veux une...
> 
> Do you still have a Praetorian Signifier? What do/did you think of it?


Merci beaucoup! J'ai hésiter à l'acheter, mais maintenant je ne regrette pas mon choix. Elle est encore mieux en vrai que sur photo!

Et je n'ais jamais eu de Praetorian Signifier, j'ai déjà fais un "post" pour en trouver une...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon allez et si on essayait le Perlon vert 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon allez et si on essayait le Perlon vert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore le combo blanc/vert


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Et je n'ais jamais eu de Praetorian Signifier, j'ai déjà fais un "post" pour en trouver une...


Ok, Merci.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui il fait un temps magnifique et pas trop chaud. Parfait même. 80f (27c?) soleil. Ciel bleu. J'ai sorti la jeep et 16570 sur Perlon Gris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaouuuuuuhhhhhh je veux la même ! La combinaison est d'enfer ^^

Il ne reste plus qu'à économiser hehe


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Travail dans le bois aujourd'hui avec la G-Shock!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et bon dimanche a tous. Il fait un temps magnifique ici et je tape de mon hammac

















En portant ma nouvelle HELGRAY field officer 
Ciao. B

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon allez et si on essayait le Perlon vert


Je suis bluffé comme le Perlon va bien sur cette montre  (j'ai beaucoup aimé le gris aussi |> )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour et bon dimanche a tous. Il fait un temps magnifique ici et je tape de mon hammac
> 
> En portant ma nouvelle HELGRAY field officer
> Ciao. B


Encore une superbe montre, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais une Chinoise _"de terrain"_ ce Dimanche b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Waaouuuuuuhhhhhh je veux la même ! La combinaison est d'enfer ^^
> 
> Il ne reste plus qu'à économiser hehe


Merci bcp. Je suis un fan de la vieille 16570 explorer II. Taille est parfaite. Les Perlon vont très bien avec les Rolex, Tudor sub, Speey et autres vintages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Encore une superbe montre, Brice :-!


Merci Reno et très abbordables ces HELGRAY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Je suis bluffé comme le Perlon va bien sur cette montre  (j'ai beaucoup aimé le gris aussi |> )


Merci encore. Oui je suis épaté moi aussi. J'ai 6 couleurs differentes alors j'expérimente 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci encore. Oui je suis épaté moi aussi. J'ai 6 couleurs differentes alors j'expérimente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir la Soxa


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Toujours la Steiny... Maintenant que je l'ai réglée elle tient nettement mieux l'heure, entre -2s et -3s par jour... ça me convient bien!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La JSAR ce matin

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine au boulot avec la SubC. Bonne semaine a tous.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* 'Master Elements' b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Elle est super cette Yema. Quelle est le diamètre du boitier stp ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Elle est super cette Yema. Quelle est le diamètre du boitier stp ?


Merci Brice 

Un "petit" *48mm* hors couronne (53 _avec_).

Malgré cette taille relativement élevée, le cadran ne fait que 27mm de diamètre, ce qui n'est pas énorme. "L'impression" au poignet est différente de ce à quoi on pourrait s'attendre, comme avec une montre avec une ouverture de cadran importante.

En outre, sur cette version à module quartz, le *poids* n'est vraiment pas important. 
Sur la version automatique, ça doit être une autre histoire, mais peut-être pas plus que sur n'importe quel chrono à base de 7750.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

L’été est fini, demain la piscine sera ferméeet le cachalot partira repasser l’hiver dans le garage… J’ai pris la photo hier soir, mais depuis deux ou trois jours il fait un temps superbe en Virginie.Grand bleu, température clémente. Un temps à barbecue quoi: hier du poulet, ce soir, je ne sais pas encore. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HELGRAY ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#SpeedyTuesday




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'aime beaucoup ce strap Jeep99dad.

J'ai reçu mes natos pour ma PO donc c'est Bond style aujourd'hui.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Pour ce soir...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chemise noire sur daytona ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir Seiko 6309 PloProf Style Mod sur Mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Raketa le matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un française, en mode automnal&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot c'ètait 


















Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Herma_ vintage pour un Vendredi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE Sur Nato

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Casual Friday au boulot... Jeans, chemise chambray Eden Park et ma montre Américaine Weiss sur un bracelet cuir Zulu fait par mon copain Art (Panerai7)

TGIF!! 



















Prise hier soir, mes deux montres Field Officer - Deux approches différentes du style. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez on commence le week end. Relax. Un bon Noilly Cassis et ma Bathys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La YEMA pour un samedi sous le soleil b-)














































(les photos ne sont pas du jour)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma Bathys ce matin. Je changerai plus tard pour aller a un Barbecue chez des amis qui déménagent a Chcago bientôt :-(

J'adore cette Bathys et j'ai eu des centaines de Micros. Celle la elle wa speciale pour moi. Super cool cadran, verre légèrement bombé wr taille du boitier est parfaite pour moi. Elle a un air de Vacances 









Mes parents sont a la mer et m'ont envoyés des photos du balcon a leur marina a Port Camargue. Ca me manque :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma Seamaster ST 165.0002 est de retour après une grande révision: ressort, verre, nettoyage, graissage, réglage etc. 49 ans que je l'ai. Le truc jaune derrière est l'excellente margarita de chez On The Border.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Quelques photos de ma randonnée d'hier avec ma femme, mon chien et moi accompagner de ma CH6. Les couleurs d'automne sont super!

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mes parents sont a la mer et m'ont envoyés des photos du balcon a leur marina a Port Camargue. Ca me manque :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tes parents habitent en Australie? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Tes parents habitent en Australie? ;-)


Non  ca c'est dans le midi de la France sur la coté Meditéranénne. Le plus grand port de Plaisance en Europe a l'époque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Port Camargue.


Awesome also...

Pour mon 12 heures supplémentaire au travail.
Ughhhh!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour le barbecue chez des amis ce soir 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté ma Bathys ce matin. Je changerai plus tard pour aller a un Barbecue chez des amis qui déménagent a Chcago bientôt :-(
> 
> J'adore cette Bathys et j'ai eu des centaines de Micros. Celle la elle wa speciale pour moi. Super cool cadran, verre légèrement bombé wr taille du boitier est parfaite pour moi. Elle a un air de Vacances
> 
> ...


La camargue c'est le top !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko SKX399K Sur Mesh
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Seiko 5 dont je suis tombé amoureux


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oprzemyslaw said:


> La Seiko 5 dont je suis tombé amoureux


Elle est trés Jolie en effet!!
C'est impossible de battre les Seiko 5!! Elles sent extra et pas chères.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chaque fois que j'ouvre ma boîte à montres, celle si m'appele et me dit "Choisis moi!!"  j'ai du mal a la résister pour donner une chance aux autres. Je dois me forcer des fois, elle est irrésistible ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En mode _automnal_ pour la soirée :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Encore la flieger...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Soxa Mod Sur Nato
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous! Comme tous les Lundi je commence la semaine avec la subC. Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tentative de NATO sur la SMP Bleue, sympa pour s'amuser mais je préfère ces bracelets sur la PO. Tout lui va à cette PO Black décidément.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pour ce mardi Bronze Helberg CH6 Sur Zulu
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je cuisine et picole un peu aussi ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hesitation hesitation 









Malgré qu'elle soit copiée collée sur la MK, ça a de la gueule ! Surtout en bleu ^^

Dur dur de me décider


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Chaque fois que j'ouvre ma boîte à montres, celle si m'appele et me dit "Choisis moi!!"  j'ai du mal a la résister pour donner une chance aux autres. Je dois me forcer des fois, elle est irrésistible ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A reprendre une Rolex mon choix sera clairement sur ce modèle précis. 
Très jolie et polyvalente


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Japonais pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hesitation hesitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punaise!!! Elle est magnifique. Bravo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> A reprendre une Rolex mon choix sera clairement sur ce modèle précis.
> Très jolie et polyvalente


Merci beaucoup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le mardi pour moi c'est toujours la Speedy 
#SpeedyTuesday. Sur un Bracelet Perlon very de chez WatchObsession. 
Bonne journée a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok Europe* _"Concordev"_ pour aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le cricket aujoutd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Rakieta - richesse à la russe des années 80


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La semaine prochaine au poignet =)









J'espère ne pas être déçu


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *Vostok Europe* _"Concordev"_ pour aujourd'hui ;-)


Quand y en a plus, il y en a encore  
J'imagine même pas la taille de la boîte pour organiser tout vos bijoux Hehe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Quand y en a plus, il y en a encore
> J'imagine même pas la taille de la boîte pour organiser tout vos bijoux Hehe


:-d

Je dois avouer qu'il y a plus d'une boîte :roll: et que j'ai arrêté de _compter_ le nombre de montres dans ma collection, il y a deux ou trois ans :-x


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE

*


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

en attendant sa soeur "layan" avec un cadran en pierre (jaspe pour moi)....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot c'ètait la subC ND








Ce soir après Krav Maga ce sera la sub bleu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, Vostok '1967' sur velcro :


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Milgauss GV en ce jour de vendredi férié...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

amine said:


> Milgauss GV en ce jour de vendredi férié...


La vache !  
Elles y sont presque toute lol


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La vache !
> Elles y sont presque toute lol


LOL

la dernière a rejoindre le groupe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne fin de semaine à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Plus qu'un petit moment avant le WE!!


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Un nouveau bracelet pour la Seamaster: un "Di-Modell" en cuir étanche. Oui je sais, pas très gai. Je pense ajouter dans les mois prochains un Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan Padded Brown Color 8. Il faudrait aussi que j'améliore ma technique photographique.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G-Shock
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Week end daytona, ça faisait longtemps sans la porter... 









Bon weekend WUS


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Poljot à carreaux:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*J'hésite entre ces trois...



















*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca y est! C'est le weekend !!! 
Explorer II ce matin
Un très bon weekend a tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*VE* _ENERGIA_


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

QP en ce dimanche de pluie :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'adore l'enchainement "Vostock europe" / Patek / A. Lange & Sohne / Vostock" !!!
Et tout ça encadré par Maranez!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> J'adore l'enchainement "Vostock europe" / Patek / A. Lange & Sohne / Vostock" !!!
> Et tout ça encadré par Maranez!


Super "Lume" sur celle ci!


----------



## SebastienFr (Oct 3, 2014)

Le premier post d'un nouvel arrivant sur WUS et en guise de présentation, une NY0040-09EE. J'ai remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un cuir brun/rouge complété d'une boucle déployante.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SebastienFr said:


> Le premier post d'un nouvel arrivant sur WUS et en guise de présentation, une NY0040-09EE. J'ai remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un cuir brun/rouge complété d'une boucle déployante.
> 
> View attachment 1657668


Bienvenue!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé le dimanche très relax, on glande tous à la maison et je bois le café sur la térasse de devant avec mes chiens et ma Sistem51 rouge 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
J'adore cette montre. Trop cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

SebastienFr said:


> Le premier post d'un nouvel arrivant sur WUS et en guise de présentation, une NY0040-09EE. J'ai remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un cuir brun/rouge complété d'une boucle déployante.
> 
> View attachment 1657668


Salut Sébastien ! Bienvenue sur WUS 

Sympa la Citizen :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> J'adore cette montre. Trop cool!


Merci Brice 

Je ne sais pas pour combien de temps encore, mais *Meranom* en a encore une jaune de dispo :

Energia 2441/5705081 Meranom.com


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

SebastienFr said:


> Le premier post d'un nouvel arrivant sur WUS et en guise de présentation, une NY0040-09EE. J'ai remplacé le bracelet d'origine par un cuir brun/rouge complété d'une boucle déployante.
> 
> View attachment 1657668


Bienvenu! Super le bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec l'*ENERGIA* au poignet&#8230;


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

J'entame la semaine de taf en Reverso duo, bon Lundi à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


> J'entame la semaine de taf en Reverso duo, bon Lundi à tous!


La classe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Comme tous les lundis, j'attaque la semaine au boulot avec le subC. 
Une excellente semaine à tous.

B

T









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Royal Oak


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Sous-Marine_ pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Reno
J'adore ce Chrono Yema. 
Tu sais combien ils Se vendent en bon état. Valjoux auto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Reno
> J'adore ce Chrono Yema.
> Tu sais combien ils Se vendent en bon état. Valjoux auto.
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas ce modèle spécifiquement. C'est une _Yachtingraf_ de régate ? :think: (sous-compteur du *compte à rebours* 45min à 3h ?)

Ça chiffre assez vite depuis quelques années&#8230; je dirais entre 400 et >700€ selon l'état (celle-ci a l'air en fort bon état |> ).

Mais c'est une estimation comme ça, au pif.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin c'est la Speedy comme tous les mardis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Je ne connais pas ce modèle spécifiquement. C'est une _Yachtingraf_ de régate ? :think: (sous-compteur du *compte à rebours* 45min à 3h ?)
> 
> Ça chiffre assez vite depuis quelques années&#8230; je dirais entre 400 et >700€ selon l'état (celle-ci a l'air en fort bon état |> ).
> 
> Mais c'est une estimation comme ça, au pif.


Merci Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno


De rien. Mais je suis retourné faire des recherches (rapides) et ce chrono m'intrigue.

Ce serait plutôt un chrono "_sous-marine_", mais ce sous-compteur 45min est vraiment curieux.

Ce n'est probablement pas une yachtingraf, dans la mesure où ces modèles ont un compte à rebours *10min*, avec des repères bien particuliers (code couleur bleu/rouge)&#8230;

Un modèle étonnant&#8230; :think:

En tout cas, les aiguilles, je les reconnais :










;-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Slava russe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Master Timer
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Zenith pour moi 

Bonne semaine à tous ^^


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Slava appelée "melon d'eau"








Est-elle pour les hommes, d'après vous?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, sans surprise, la p'tite dernière b-)

*ARMIDA* 'A1' Brass


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Lange 1 le Mercredi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Pour moi, sans surprise, la p'tite dernière b-)
> 
> *ARMIDA* 'A1' Brass


Super j'adore!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super j'adore!


Merci DMC, j'en suis raide dingue !! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitations Reno!! Elle est super & ne devient que plus belle avec le temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Par ce beau matin la Reverso que ma chère et tendre m'avait offert à l'occasion de notre mariage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Par ce beau matin la Reverso que ma chère et tendre m'avait offert à l'occasion de notre mariage.


Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations Reno!! Elle est super & ne devient que plus belle avec le temps.


Merci Brice ;-)

Tu as la version bronze, c'est ça ? :think:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai failli prendre la A1 brass comme toi, Reno.
Mais j'ai préféré l'exotisme supplémentaire d'une Maranez Layan avec cadran en pierre!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> J'ai failli prendre la A1 brass comme toi, Reno.
> Mais j'ai préféré l'exotisme supplémentaire d'une Maranez Layan avec cadran en pierre!


Trop cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte la Vulcain 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Wostok


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Temps pluvieux...


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Donc quelques années plus tard, par un beau de juillet, nous nous baguenaudons dans les rues de Genève, redescendant de Cornavin vers le lac via le boulevard James-Fazy. Soudain nous sommes tombés nez-a-nez avec cette beauté dans la vitrine d'un bijoutier. Un signe dans la devanture disait : "Faillite, 50% sur tout."


Nous sommes rentrés et je l'ai acheté pour ma femme. Comme cela je la lui emprunte de temps en temps... ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss sur in bracelet de cuir vieux, 2eme guerre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Weiss sur in bracelet de cuir vieux, 2eme guerre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super j'adore ce combo!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> J'ai failli prendre la A1 brass comme toi, Reno.
> Mais j'ai préféré l'exotisme supplémentaire d'une Maranez Layan avec cadran en pierre!


Ah oui, j'ai vu ces fameux cadrans, c'est effectivement phénoménal O_O félicitations ! |>

Par contre, je voulais changer des boîtiers "type PAM", et celui de l'Armida m'a vraiment tapé dans l'œil&#8230; j'adore cette montre :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super. Elle sera encore plus jolie avec la "patina"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec la Weiss ce matin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Elle sera encore plus jolie avec la "patina"


Merci Brice 

Oui, j'ai super hâte que la patine se développe :-!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Breguet pour finir la semaine en mélodie


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je continue avec la Weiss ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


> Breguet pour finir la semaine en mélodie


Punaise!! Tu ne plaisantes pas  quelle équipe!! La Lange et Patek!! Un rêve!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Boschett Cave Dweller LE Sur Mesh
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

amine said:


> Breguet pour finir la semaine en mélodie


Speechless lol


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Venompower (Jan 2, 2009)

Aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Samedi matin:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton au poignet&#8230; b-)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Jules Audemars le Samedi 

Bon weekend!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Petit déjeuner sur la terrasse de devant avec un soleil magnifique et déjà 27 degrés. 
Je commence avec la Sistem51 noire. Ciao. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Petit déjeuner sur la terrasse de devant avec un soleil magnifique et déjà 27 degrés.
> Je commence avec la Sistem51 noire. Ciao.


Veinard, à quelques centaines de mile au nord, il fait un froid de canard, 11ºC!

Enfin, je me réconforte conne je peux avec ma partenaire de nombreuses aventures: ma RO en tantale.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Veinard, à quelques centaines de mile au nord, il fait un froid de canard, 11ºC!
> 
> Enfin, je me réconforte conne je peux avec ma partenaire de nombreuses aventures: ma RO en tantale.
> 
> ...


Ah ah  87F en ce moment ;-)
Elle est très belle ta compagne 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alors cette après midi j'avais changé et porté la Sistem51 bleu pour aller a la gym puis maintenant je porte ma Bathys  ouais. Trois montres! Ben quoi... On est un WIS ou l'est pas 
















Repas légèr après la gym









Une petite marche avec mon pot Turbo et Roxy (pas sur la photo)

















Ma fille Jade a emprunté ma Sistem51 rouge 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Lange en ce dimanche nuageux...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

amine said:


> Lange en ce dimanche nuageux...


A thing of beauty!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

La cousine de celle de Reno...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> La cousine de celle de Reno...


:-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Overseas pour commencer la semaine de travail, bon lundi tout le monde


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui Orient


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Aujourd'hui Orient


 ooooooh, magnifique |>

C'est une vintage ? :think:


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Merci bcp, elle a été achetée par un copain au Japon il y a 3 ans, ref. CEV0K001


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce matin avec la Victorinox INOX puis la Rolex sub pour déjeuner avec ma femme 
Bon Lundi à tous 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

C'est fou, en même pas une semaine, et sans rien faire, déjà la patine commence à apparaitre... Faut dire qu'il pleut pas mal, par chez moi, en ce moment. Et qu'il ne fait pas très froid. Donc air humide et doux...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> C'est fou, en même pas une semaine, et sans rien faire, déjà la patine commence à apparaitre... Faut dire qu'il pleut pas mal, par chez moi, en ce moment. Et qu'il ne fait pas très froid. Donc air humide et doux...


Superbe, Pakz :-!

Même temps chez nous, sauf que je ne mets pas beaucoup le nez dehors, du coup, la patine n'avance pas vite :-d

Néanmoins, je suis toujours en *Armida A1*, sur bracelet canvas "sable"


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine au boulot avec la SubC. 
Bonne semaine à tous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Et si je vous mets une marque Belge, Ma marque ! Gavox















voir plus d'images surflikr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtime2give/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je ne peux guère passer plus de 24-48 heures sans porter cette Américaine ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Daytona cadran blanc aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui je porte une de mes favories









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Submariner le jeudi


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

J'essaie la chinoise:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La petite dernière Helson Shark Diver

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Journée difficile. Alors...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Seiko White Stargate
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot :-(

TGIF

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toute la semaine en quartz, d'ailleurs il faut que j'aille remuer ma boîte de rangement histoire de faire tourner les moteurs =)

Bon week-end ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma dernière  et elle est Française 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma dernière  et elle est Française
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cool. Qu'est-ce qu'il y a là dedans?


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

APROO en ce matin ensoleillé, bon weekend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma dernière  et elle est Française
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore le boitier!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 avec modifications "Soxa" 
*


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Dernière soirée en Virginie avant de traverser l'Atlantic demain. Ce soir ma Sistem 51. J'ai l'impression qu'elle retarde un peu moins que les - 7 secondes par jour. Le rodage peut-être?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma dernière  et elle est Française


Aaaaaah ! Excellent, tu l'as prise ! Félicitations Brice :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*En cette journée froide je porte ma JSAR 

*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *En cette journée froide je porte ma JSAR
> 
> *


Elle a froid la pauvre. Va la réchaufer au lieu de prendre des photos 
Elle eat belle...

Ta
Montre aussi ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte une de mes montres préférées, la Tudor sub 79090 sur un bracelet cuir Kodiak fair par mon copain Art (Panerai7 sur WUS and DrunkArtStraps on IG)









Ce matin au petit dej sur la térasse 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle a froid la pauvre. Va la réchaufer au lieu de prendre des photos
> Elle eat belle...
> 
> Ta
> ...


Je vais suivre tes conseils  Merci!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *En cette journée froide je porte ma JSAR
> 
> *


Où est la montre?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1, _encore_&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La photo d'hier:


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Portugaise 7 jours aujourd'hui, bon début de semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Comme chaque semaine, je commence avec ma subC. 
Excellente semaine à tous. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m en ce lundi
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m en ce lundi
> *


Ben écoutes, elle eat bien ta montre Mais bon elle est où ta copine?? (Femme) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ben écoutes, elle eat bien ta montre Mais bon elle est où ta copine?? (Femme)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hahaa, je me doutais bien que vous aimeriez mieux la photo d'hier!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir Zoé et moi cuisinons 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Où est la montre?


lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En attente du devis, le genre de moment que l'on aime tous lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Vulcain Trophy LE


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours et encore, l'Armida A1&#8230; je vais vous faire crever d'ennui :-x


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Une française pour changer ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La montre qui a faillit être du jour c'était la Tudor Pelagos ( qui sera sans doute mon prochain dérapage ) 
Mais j'ai du faire un autre choix plus pratique disons sur ce petit deux roues qui me sera livré vendredi soir ^^









Je pense qu'il y a un affichage digital pour l'heure donc ça peut éventuellement être associé à une montre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma vieille Breitling Jupiter Pilot que j'ai depuis 24 ans









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot avec la Rolex 16570 et mes Allen Edmonds Jefferson 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss Field Officer watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

SMP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et il y a bien un affichage digital sur le scoot qui a était délivré un jour plus tôt =) 
La Pelagos attendra quelques mois de plus.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour a tous
79090 sur Zulu cuir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Glashütte* "Spezimatic" sur bracelet textile pour ce jour bien gris&#8230;


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Royal Oak


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deuxième journée avec la Scie à chaine et la G-Shock 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Submariner LV pour la fin de semaine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


> Submariner LV pour la fin de semaine.


Wow. Incroyable, ta collection!! Toutes sont magnifiques. Une collection de millionaire 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF. Un excellent vendredi à tous. Je n'ai pas changé de montres ce qui est très rare pour moi.  j'ai me vraiment beaucoup cette 79090. Simple Mais probablement a préférée. 









Ils sont en train d'installler les rails dans les rues de Charlotte Uptown pour le nouveau Tramway 
Quel bordel le matin ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Merci mon ami ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


>


Hey Reno, tu va finir par usée ta Armida  Je blague super bon choix de bracelet et la montre est super!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Reno, tu va finir par usée ta Armida  Je blague super bon choix de bracelet et la montre est super!


:-d

C'est vrai que je l'ai beaucoup porté depuis que je l'ai reçue ;-)

Faut dire que c'est le coup de foudre&#8230; je suis raide dingue de cette montre :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> :-d
> 
> C'est vrai que je l'ai beaucoup porté depuis que je l'ai reçue ;-)
> 
> Faut dire que c'est le coup de foudre&#8230; je suis raide dingue de cette montre :-!


Elle est super belle ton Armida et ces photos sont superbes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je suis dans le même "style" que Reno

*Bronze Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

3eme jour avec la même montre, rare chose pour moi  Mais J'attend deux nouvelles aujourd'hui 
Ciao. Bon weekend a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> 3eme jour avec la même montre, rare chose pour moi  Mais J'attend deux nouvelles aujourd'hui
> Ciao. Bon weekend a tous
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai hâte de voir les nouvelles!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je suis dans le même "style" que Reno
> 
> *Bronze Helberg CH6
> *


:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Voila la dernière 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Voila la dernière
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super pièce! Je suis jaloux profite-en!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

IWC en ce dimanche de soleil, il fait beau en Allemagne, bon weekend à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Voila la dernière


O_O wow

Grosse tuerie, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais la *Raketa* '_Atom_' pour aller déjeuner au resto avec mes parents&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Changement ce soir la Vostok Komandirskie
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rando avec mes filles et des amis, et l'Explorer II 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Photo d'hier après midi... quand le soleil n'était pas caché par des brumes froides et bien grises...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ici ça caille&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

II va faire 27 ici et super soleil 
Mais on repart au boulot avec la subC 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Concordev" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


>


Tu portes les deux??  j'adore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Explorer II au bureau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu portes les deux??  j'adore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui je me suis dis que les italiennes n'avaient pas vu la lumière du jour pendant longtemps donc ce sera Panerai pour le reste de la semaine pour changer un peu ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir c'est la Sinn UX sur bracelet canvas par drew 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> J'avais la *Raketa* '_Atom_' pour aller déjeuner au resto avec mes parents&#8230;


Le bracelet resemble bcp a celui de la timewalker, jolie montre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vulcain cricket ce matin pour aller au boulot. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Celle du milieu...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 
*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée pour ce soir



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée pour ce soir


Sympa la Lüm-Tec, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore l'ARMIDA&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Vostok Komandirskie
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


>


Ah ouais. Ca c'est la classe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai oublié de poster hier. 
J'avais mis ma Lum-Tec M57 sur un bracelet Drew cuir. 

















Aujourd'hui j'ai pris la journée de congès car je n'en peux us au bureau. Il me faut trouver un nouveau boulot. 
Je commence avec la Sinn UX SDR que j'ai recu Samedi dernier. Elle est géniale. 
Ici sur un bracelet drewcanvas. 
Happy Halloween. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *'1967'* pour finir Octobre&#8230;























































Pour la première fois depuis des années, nous fêterons Halloween un peu plus tard ; des travaux de remise aux normes de l'électricité vont commencer chez nous Mardi prochain, et nous n'avons donc pas décoré la maison&#8230; mais on se rattrapera sans doute le week-end prochain ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La *'1967'* pour finir Octobre&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore cette montre. Tes photos me donnent envie d'en acheter une. Quel est le modèle exact stp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*C'est la récolte avec la Skyhawk!







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette montre. Tes photos me donnent envie d'en acheter une. Quel est le modèle exact stp?


Merci beaucoup Brice.

C'est la *Vostok Amphibia "1967"*.






Mais c'était une série limitée, pour fêter l'anniversaire de la toute première Amphibia.

À ma connaissance, il y a eu deux séries (la première avait une aiguille des secondes avec un "point" de lume, et la seconde, une aiguille simple, comme la mienne). Il y a peut-être même eu une troisième série (vu le succès remporté par ce modèle), mais je n'en suis pas certain :think:

C'est un modèle qui n'est hélas plus en stock depuis au moins 1 ou 2 ans&#8230; il faut regarder du côté du marché de l'occasion.

Ma revue, si tu veux y jeter un œil : VOSTOK 1967

La gallerie-photos : https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/vostok-1967-a-840751.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloween fun time 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Vostok hier pour en finir avec Octobre, aujourd'hui une *POLJOT* '_Alarm_' pour démarrer le mois de Novembre&#8230; la période est aux russes&#8230; b-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Je reste sur la MM300 pour débuter novembre...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je n'ai jamais enlevé la Lum-Tec donc je l'ai toujours au poignet en attendant de décider quelle sera ma montre du Samedi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home after a great time at a Krav Maga gun defense seminar. Hanging with my boy Turbo and the Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* "A1", encore&#8230; ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon GSAR
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Long week end a bali tranquilou 
J'ai essayé de prendre le couché, le jouet et la montre en même temps mais c'était genre impossible lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je n'ai jamais enlevé la Lum-Tec donc je l'ai toujours au poignet en attendant de décider quelle sera ma montre du Samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre elle a changé de bras non ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Par contre elle a changé de bras non ?


Oui je la préfère a droite 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn UX SDR aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Changement, pour ce soir la Poljot Sturmanskie







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Miam miam 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*POLJOT* _Alarm_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot... Je débute une autre semaine avec LE sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà enfin la dernière est arrivée, j'aime beaucoup le cadran et le look en général, en revanche la finition me laisse dans l'ambiguïté  









Je pars pour un séminaire demain donc je ne pense pas la portée avant ce week end... 
Je partagerai mes impressions après quelques jours au poignet 

Bonne semaine !


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko White Stargate
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yema SousMarine Chronographe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My precious  my Gd dad left this beauty to me when he passed away. Great memories!









A little less light 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Après l'effort LE réconfort 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercredi je vais explorer AU bureau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mercredi je vais explorer AU bureau


Les tiroirs? LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amine said:


> Les tiroirs? LOL


 les job postings je crois

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE 
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On aime bien les lumes shots 
Cadran MKII en action...

La daytona est sortie comme neuve du RSC je mettrai des photos bientôt, Jose à peine la mettre lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Vulcain cricket aujourd'hui 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sur zoulou noir


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier soir j'avais mis la Made In USA Weiss 

Aujourdhui pour casual Friday je porte ma 79090 sur un nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sur zoulou noir


Super Lunokhod 2, Alex |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CARRERA* "Sprint" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Quelques shots a partager de ma daytona après service complet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui difficile de choisir Mmmmm 
Je partage le haut de la boîte avec des montres de taille raisonnable Hehe, le bas est incomplet donc la boîte entière sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Super Lunokhod 2, Alex |> |>


merci Reno, elle a du chien cette Lituanienne


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

369 c'est finalement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin j'ai mis la Sinn UX SDR au poignet avec un Drew canvas, pour commencer un long weekend de 4 jours 

Bon weekend à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Longines Legend diver aujourd'hui, bon weekend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Dans la neige ce matin avec la Marathon GSAR
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'hésite vraiment entre l'Oris plongeuse et l'Offshore :-( vous opteriez pour laquelle? temps nuageux, froid et triste en Allemagne...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amine said:


> Aujourd'hui j'hésite vraiment entre l'Oris plongeuse et l'Offshore :-( vous opteriez pour laquelle? temps nuageux, froid et triste en Allemagne...


J'opterais pour l'oris, elle est superbe!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'opterais pour l'oris, elle est superbe!


Off shore pour moi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maintenant je porte ma montre Weiss Field Officer sur un bracelet en vieux cuir de Belgique, de la deuxième guerre mondiale, fait par mon pot Drew. 
J'adore toutes les fissures ET LE côte Vintage Naturel de ce cuir. 
Je profite bien du beau temps d'Automne dans notre jardin avec Zoé qui fait ses devoirs Hammock-Style  à coté de moi, mes chiens ET un café arrosé au bourbon ;-)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec un jour de congés et la Sinn UX SDR 
Bonne semaine à tous. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin, Tudor sub 79090









Cette après midi, Rolex Explorer II 16570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Eh bien j'ai craqué tout à l'heure et voilà !! 









J'ai hésité entre la pelagos et la BB, le résultat en image


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Eh bien j'ai craqué tout à l'heure et voilà !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. Félicitations. Les deux sont géniales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je n'ai pas pu l'enlever alors in jour de plus avec la 16570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pas de montre ce matin au travail. Mais je porte la Helson SD cette apres-midi
**















*


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Hier matin, 11 novembre, la Ralf Tech est allé à son premier rendez-vous d'affaire près de Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Weiss field officer watch on a Phoenix grey nato for a change 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> Hier matin, 11 novembre, la Ralf Tech est allé à son premier rendez-vous d'affaire près de Raleigh, NC.


Ah. Tu n'es pas loin de chez moi. Je serai à Chapel Hill vendredi soir ou Dimanche pour récupérer ma nouvelle NSA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà  
Vivement le we


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arrivée aujourd'hui, elle ne devait que passer Mais je crois que je ne pourrai pas la vendre :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Arrivée aujourd'hui, elle ne devait que passer Mais je crois que je ne pourrai pas la vendre :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep kip kiipp


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF 








Casual Friday


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Arrivée aujourd'hui, elle ne devait que passer Mais je crois que je ne pourrai pas la vendre :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revendre cette beauté serai pure sacrilège.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alors ce petit gars est arrivé hier à 17h49, notre premier petit fils  Ryker 4,1kilos Et 46cm. 
Je portais la Tudor sub pour cet évèbement. Il ne devait arrivée que le 25 Novembre mais qu'elle bonne surprise 


























Ce matin petit dej tranquille avec la Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alors ce petit gars est arrivé hier à 17h49, notre premier petit fils  Ryker 4,1kilos Et 46cm.


Félicitations aux grands-parents (et surtout aux parents!)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alors ce petit gars est arrivé hier à 17h49, notre premier petit fils  Ryker 4,1kilos Et 46cm.
> Je portais la Tudor sub pour cet évèbement. Il ne devait arrivée que le 25 Novembre mais qu'elle bonne surprise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Félicitations à toute la famille!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup. 

Je fais une marche avec mes chiens avant d'aller voir bébé Ryker a la maternité


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Presque 1 pm ici, c'est dimanche et mes tomates poussent =) 

Bon dimanche


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Presque 1 pm ici, c'est dimanche et mes tomates poussent =)
> 
> Bon dimanche












C'est mieux avec la photo...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*ORIENT SK WorldTime
*


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas de montre aujourd'hui ?? =(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Demain ce sera ça, aujourd'hui toujours la BB.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui il fait froid pour la saison dans notre région, -5 quand je suis parti de la maison à 7h30. Donc on sort les pullovers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir C'est le tour de ma NSA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Comme prévu la TW pour accommoder ce mercredi à jakarta city.








Voilà


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> aujourd'hui il fait froid pour la saison dans notre région, -5 quand je suis parti de la maison à 7h30. Donc on sort les pullovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe association de couleurs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Superbe association de couleurs


Merci. Un avantage des jours froids de l'automne 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oula, j'ai du retard&#8230;

Pour aujourd'hui, une







STYLE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trés froid pour la saison et la région. On se les gèle ce matin 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La 369 en mode nuit









Vivement vendredi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez on va changer de montres et bientôt finir la Journée. 
NSA


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Allez on va changer de montres et bientôt finir la Journée.
> NSA
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as changé le bracelet non ? Bien plus équilibré sur celui la


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu as changé le bracelet non ? Bien plus équilibré sur celui la


Oui. J'ai enlevé le JLC caoutchouc et mis ce bracelet cuir Horween de chez SNPR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourdhui je porte une autre montre automatique alarme. La Vulcain Cricket, seulement 100 existent comme celle ci. 
Trophy LE 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Harpoon Aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir c'est la NSA a nouveau









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir c'est la NSA a nouveau


 impressionnante cette JL |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une française :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et bon week end, postez vos montres 
La BB sur Zulu est difficile à enlever lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourdhui j'ai porté la NSA toute la journée et ce soir pour aller voir mon petit fils 


















Et voici le centre d'affaire "uptown" de Charlotte ce matin sûr le chemin du boulot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ce soir on boit autre chose que de l'eau ^^









Qu'est ce qu'elle est vilaine la boucle de fermeture de la bande perlon prise sur ebay :/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ce soir on boit autre chose que de l'eau ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La boucle, je ne sais pas (quoiqu'en général c'est _rustique_, sur les Perlon ;-) ) mais en tout cas, le bracelet rend super bien sur la Seamaster :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai attaqué le weekend avec la Sinn UX SDR ce matin. Je vous souhaite tous un excellent weekend. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maintenant la weiss 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dim =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finalement on sort manger un bout, je met la précieuse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Poljot Aviator des années 1970
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast with my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) -known as Panerai7 here) this morning. Fun times looking at his new leather and canvas fabrics as well as strap samples... A few watches too. 
There is a Tudor in here 



























A minimalist Kodiac leather strap on the NSA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Breakfast with my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) -known as Panerai7 here) this morning. Fun times looking at his new leather and canvas fabrics as well as strap samples... A few watches too.
> There is a Tudor in here


O_O c'est à toi les *deux* Jaeger, Brice ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O c'est à toi les *deux* Jaeger, Brice ?


Ah ah! Non. Je suis fou Mais pas tant que ca  C'est celle de mon copain Art qui habite à cinq minutes de chez moi. Il est sur WUS: Panerai7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *La Poljot Aviator des années 1970
> *


Déjà de la neige, dans quelle région ? 
Sympa le combo sur Zulu


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona il est et sera demain 
Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O c'est à toi les *deux* Jaeger, Brice ?


Hello hello 
Des fois je souri, vous allez comprendre car j'ai aussi une " Jaeger", cependant elles est plus délicate à mettre au poignet 

Voilà ma Jaeger, petite Bully Américaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Daytona il est et sera demain
> Bonne semaine à tous


J'adore Cette photo et montre aussi bien sur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore Cette photo et montre aussi bien sur
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hehe merci ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Déjà de la neige, dans quelle région ?
> Sympa le combo sur Zulu


Je suis dans le Sud du Québec on a deja de la neige depuis le début du mois. J'aurais préférer en décembre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut I en ce Lundi

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la senaine avec la 16570









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir c'est la NSA 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Encore une chinoise&#8230;


Ça fait penser à une Corum, elle est balaise pour une chinoise =) 
Les chinois sont tout petit Hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

De retour sur la BB, je me tâte à changer de bracelet... Le nylon est tellement confortable qu'il est difficile de choisir. J'ai un Gunny en attente, et un bracelet Tudor neufs...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait penser à une Corum, elle est balaise pour une chinoise =)


Corum _Admiral's Cup_ "Deep Hull"



> Les chinois sont tout petit Hehe


Yao Ming n'est pas de cet avis.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte une de mes montres préférées 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Corum _Admiral's Cup_ "Deep Hull"
> 
> Yao Ming n'est pas de cet avis.


Touché, 2,29 en effet ça calme =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Touché, 2,29 en effet ça calme =)


C'est bien simple, je n'arrive même pas à _imaginer._

Je me souviens, il y a quelques années, mon chef de l'époque (qui mesurait 1,98 m) était venu me voir un jour dans mon bureau, et il m'avait dit : "On vient d'embaucher un gars, c'est la première fois de ma vie que je regarde quelqu'un par en-dessous !"

En effet, le nouveau collègue mesurait 2,08 m et c'était déjà _spectaculaire_ (surtout pour moi qui suis un _petit bonhomme_ d' 1,71 m)

21cm de plus, ça doit juste être *surnaturel* O_O


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir... Encore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Carrera* "Sprint" pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au risque de vous décevoir







à la première bière

À la 6 ème avant le décollage, j'aime pas voler longue distance


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait un temps de merde ici donc j'ai sorti la Barbour. Aujourd'hui c'est la Vulcain Cricket sur un bracelet cuir bleu de Heuerville (UK). 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Aviator Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une







aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Deep Blue Juggernaut I 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. C'est Thanksgiving ici. J'avais commencé avec la NSA puis la 79090


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui :








*ATOM*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool ta ruskov

Pour moi c'est la nsa 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cool ta ruskov


Merci Brice 



> Pour moi c'est la nsa


Pure. Merveille.

|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça fait plaisir ya du portage ^^
Bonjour d'aix en Provence, MBTW aujourd'hui. 
En image


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait plaisir ya du portage ^^
> Bonjour d'aix en Provence, MBTW aujourd'hui.
> En image


O_O c'est beau, ça.

Et puis on n'en voit pas tous les jours |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O c'est beau, ça.
> 
> Et puis on n'en voit pas tous les jours |>


Merci  
Je voulais mettre un mot sur le cadran vert de la russe, superbe !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour Reno, peu de personnes apprécient les Mont blanc, certainement pour leur tarifs exagérés. 
Personnellement j'adore le boîtier et les pattes... Belle finition aussi, des matériaux moins noble que les autres montres dans cet ordre de prix. 
Petite photo de profile =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309 PloProf Style Mod Sur son nouveau Endmill bracelet
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je change la Seiko pour la Sea Ram ou la Harpoon, choix difficile...

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah la Provence =) 
Chez ma mamie préféré, qui a peint son mur de manière étonnante !








La BB ! So in love hehe


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ca faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas mise, celle là... et pourtant elle est vraiment belle !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB Sunday 
Bon dim a tous 








Les premières Vans de ma petite fille, c'est aussi une tradition lol / mon fils a eu les mêmes des qu'il a commencé à marcher


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helberg CH6 ce matin
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ah la Provence =)
> Chez ma mamie préféré, qui a peint son mur de manière étonnante !
> 
> 
> ...


Super la peinture! J'adore la Tudor spécialement avec le bezel rouge!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*KOMANDIRSKIE* pour finir le mois&#8230;

et aussi histoire d'avoir un peu de *soleil* au poignet (à défaut de l'avoir dans le ciel :roll: )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *KOMANDIRSKIE* pour finir le mois&#8230;
> 
> et aussi histoire d'avoir un peu de *soleil* au poignet (à défaut de l'avoir dans le ciel :roll: )


Très originale


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Très originale


Merci Alex. C'est un peu mon _étoile de shérif_ de poignet ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon Dimanche a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vous souhaite tous une excellente semaine en attendant Le weekend prochain 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour commencer le dernier mois de l'année b-)

La







"Signal"





















































a


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Laquelle mettre =) 
Bonjour de Prague et bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller WF LE 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Tudor 79090 sûr son bracelet metal d'origine. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Que pensez-vous de la Maurice lacroix squelette ? 








Je ne connais pas mais j'aime bien, un amis me la propose à 2000 euros...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod Sur Endmill
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod Sur Endmill
> *


J'aime bcp celle ci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MB panoplie pour moi  
Hier soir dîner au musée national technique, c'était superbe. 
Prague ça envoie bien lol








J'ai mis un Zulu sur la seamaster et du coup ma copine a fait un coup d'état sur l'oméga


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte la JLC nsa et j'en ai deux autres dans le sac car je vais rencontrer un autre amateur de montres pour boire un coup après le boulot 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp celle ci
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! Moi je suis en amour avec ta JLC!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Que pensez-vous de la Maurice lacroix squelette ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O ça fait une somme, mais elle est superbe (et pas banale) |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> MB panoplie pour moi
> Hier soir dîner au musée national technique, c'était superbe.
> Prague ça envoie bien lol


Vraiment très élégante, cette Montblanc. Et sportive à la fois |>



> J'ai mis un Zulu sur la seamaster et du coup ma copine a fait un coup d'état sur l'oméga


J'ai le même NATO sur ma montre du jour :-d

Ça marche étonnamment bien sur la Seasmaster :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Mach 2000" *LED* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Reno pour ton avis sur la ML, je pense que je vais la prendre si elle est comme neuve  
Tes photos ne s'affichent pas sur l'application aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot avec la 16570 sur bracelet cuir vert par Heuerville 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno pour ton avis sur la ML, je pense que je vais la prendre si elle est comme neuve


Ça fait un beau cadeau pour Noël ;-)



> Tes photos ne s'affichent pas sur l'application aujourd'hui.


Tu as réessayé depuis ce matin ? (en vidant le cache du navigateur auparavant)

Imageshack déconnait, tout à l'heure :-x


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

coincé à Paris, l'avion n'a pas pu décoller, c'est le gros bordel. 
Un peu de pub pour airfrance


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> coincé à Paris, l'avion n'a pas pu décoller, c'est le gros bordel.
> Un peu de pub pour airfrance


Bonne chance à toi!! J'espere que ton attente ne sera pas très long, au moins, tu est en bonne compagnie avec la BB


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice style


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne chance à toi!! J'espere que ton attente ne sera pas très long, au moins, tu est en bonne compagnie avec la BB


14 heures de retard, je pense pouvoir être remboursé par air France


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> "Mach 2000" *LED* pour aujourd'hui b-)


Toujours superbe les photos et les sujets !  
Tu fais ça avec un téléphone ou un dslr ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m
> *


Elle en jette bien avec ce cadran et aiguilles


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle en jette bien avec ce cadran et aiguilles


Merci!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko White Stargate 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je continue avec la Sinn UX SDR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la







'Calibre' b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

L'engin de fou lol 
Ça reste hors de prix il me semble Hehe. 
Peut être la squelette, ce n'est pas raisonnable tout ça. 
En 2015 plus d'achat, bonne résolution !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon il a fallut en sacrifier une pour prendre la ML masterpiece skeleton, la montblanc est donc le sacrifice. 
En image








J'ai étais bleufer par le poids de la ML, ultra légère, fine et très confortable. En transit j'avais résisté à bien des montres mais la ML masterpiece skeleton est une vraie merveille


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je mettrais des pics sur le poignet dans qlq heurs...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Spezimatic" pour ce superbe Samedi ensoleillé&#8230;
Nous allons au marché de Noël de mon village cet après-midi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour changer 








Bon weekend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Une russe ce matin
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Test copier coller 
As promised some better pics ￼








Have a great Sunday ￼


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"LEXUS"


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> "LEXUS"


Waaouuuuuuhhhhhh super distinguée celle ci, tout en gardant un côté sport  
Avec un nom comme ça cette montre s'aligne très bien avec l'esprit Lexus automobile . Y a til un rapport avec les autos Lexus Reno ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vous annonce demain, je porterai pour la première fois ma squelette. J'ai pris une photo ce matin mais avec mon Samsung ça rend mal, trop de détails ne sont pas capturés. 
En image









Photo du net avec l'appareil qui va bien


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, j'avais la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce sont les secondes qui tournent en bas ! 
C'est style  
On aperçoit la mécanique aussi, difficile à voir sur les photos...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


La JLC est une bête vraiment ! Belle acquisition Brice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Waaouuuuuuhhhhhh super distinguée celle ci, tout en gardant un côté sport
> Avec un nom comme ça cette montre s'aligne très bien avec l'esprit Lexus automobile . *Y a til un rapport avec les autos Lexus Reno ?*


:-d J'en doute ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE en ce matin glacial!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin  
Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A la ferme pour acheter un sapin et s'amuser un peu 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> A la ferme pour acheter un sapin et s'amuser un peu


Super photos, Brice :-!

Et la Jaeger est toujours aussi somptueuse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Deep Hull"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Elle a un super boitier et cadran celle la. Elle parait très grosse. 48mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin he débute la semaine au boulot avec la Tudor sub 79090









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Elle a un super boitier et cadran celle la. Elle parait très grosse. *48mm?*


Hors couronne ^_^

Avec, on passe allègrement à 55mm :-d

Ouais, c'est un monstre ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il est temps de quitter le centre d'affaire pour rentrer a la maison pour dîner. Il fit froid et pleut, c'est joli avec toutes les lumières et les réflexions sur les vitres. Je change de montre, c'est l'heure de la NSA 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## menelik (Dec 2, 2014)

Ma première smartwatch 
Michael Bastian HP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forcément je garde la dernière venue 

Très confortable


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Forcément je garde la dernière venue
> 
> Très confortable


Vraiment superbe, Alex, félicitations :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Vraiment superbe, Alex, félicitations :-!


Merci Reno, c'est ma première méca et je kif de regarder la spirale m'indiquant l'autonomie restante


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Un air de famille


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Dans le neige ce matin avec la Helberg CH6
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un air de famille


;-)

En fait c'est un hommage à la Bulgari 'Endurer', mais Bulgari a racheté Gerald Genta en 1999, ça explique peut-être _l'inspiration_ ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et un excellent mardi. 
16570



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous et un excellent mardi.
> 16570
> 
> 
> ...


Plus de speedy le mardi ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Plus de speedy le mardi ^^


Je l'ai vendu 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte ma Sinn UX sur un des nouveaux Natos de chez TimeFactors 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







"Port Royal" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Nous avons reçu plus de 20cm de neige cette nuit... Poljot Aviator pour affronter tout ça!

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Avant le dodo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais au boulot avec la 79090 bleu ce matin sûr un bracelet cuir de Heuerville









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona aujourd'hui, Otw bureau :/









Allé courage


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona aujourd'hui, Otw bureau :/









Allé courage


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Nous avons reçu plus de 20cm de neige cette nuit... Poljot Aviator pour affronter tout ça!
> 
> *


Envois nous 10 cm de neige à jakarta stp


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Envois nous 10 cm de neige à jakarta stp


Pas de problème!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Type A" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> "Type A" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Tu as fais la vidéo, la totale ! 
Excellent Reno  
Je n'avais pas encore vu le concept a aiguille fixe et partagée, on en apprend tous les jours...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Tu as fais la vidéo, la totale !
> Excellent Reno
> Je n'avais pas encore vu le concept a aiguille fixe et partagée, on en apprend tous les jours...


;-)

En fait c'était un peu par flemme, parce que cette montre est un CAUCHEMAR à prendre en photo :-x

Du coup, quand je n'ai pas envie de passer des heures à me taper des réglages de balances de blanc et de la compensation de luminosité, je filme. Ça permet de _tricher_ :-d

Et ça permet de rendre compte du défilement des secondes sur la roue centrale


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours la NSA sûr Bracelet DrunkArtStrap canvas ce matin et je glandouille avant d'aller faire des achats de Noël. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This today, TGIF. ￼ 
Dur semaine :/


----------



## menelik (Dec 2, 2014)

Ma nixon teller au font vert


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir UX et nato de TimeFactors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Seiko White Stargate








*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'







*Ventura* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB for now


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir UX et nato de TimeFactors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle assortiment de couleurs, la photo est très agréable à regarder  
La montre aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Belle assortiment de couleurs, la photo est très agréable à regarder
> La montre aussi d'ailleurs


Merci beaucoup. 

Ce matin je la joue fainéante, grasse matinée puis forums montres puis petit déjeuner tard avec la JLC. Bonne journée a tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Ça faisait longtemps... ;-)


Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end  
Probablement la BB aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Perigaum Pro Diver 
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia33 said:


> Ça faisait longtemps... ;-)
> 
> 
> Rolex Submariner 14060M par Apiacreations, sur Flickr


Super!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour du marché de Noël de notre village&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'alterne deux de mes favorites  sur cuir 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

1115 am on Sunday, lovely hour for a first coffee 









Have a nice Sunday


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Encore plus relax en début d'après-midi lol 
En images


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Dumas* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour 
Dur dur ce matin après avoir fait la fete hier soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Diderot "11" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*7002-7001 Sur Jubilee
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Après 4 jours à la maison, c'est dur de repartir au boulot 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Changement cette après-midi pour la Redsea Holystone 300m
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est l'heure d'aller a la maison!
Pour la soirée je porte la Sinn UX avec un bracelet nylon Nato de TimeFactors 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I modified the Zulu strap to 3 buckles instead of 5 so it fits better on my wrist =) 
Illustration







￼ ￼ ￼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et un excellent mercredi à tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PARNIS* "_Pilot_" pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello la compagnie 
BB oh Damn I love that BB that BB is pure beauty! 









Good day folks, it's soon Xmas holidays ￼ ￼ ￼


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut et un excellent mercredi à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe pièce, vraiment je ne m'en lasse pas !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Superbe pièce, vraiment je ne m'en lasse pas !


Merci beaucoup. Ce soir je porte så cousine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Redsea Holystone
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est encore la 79090 bleu. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switcharoo to the UX on TImefactors nato 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! JLC NSA sur UN DrunkArtStrap weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB oh BB


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switcharoo to the UX on TImefactors nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce timefactors nato se marri parfaitement à la montre. L'association que je préfère par rapport au dernier posts Brice  
En nato ce n'est pas trop fin ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma sixième







: la *Chenonceau*

_A priori_ le dernier achat horloger de 2014 pour moi ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ma sixième
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La forme concave du boîtier à l'arrière doit rendre ce gars confortable ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui je me lâche, je vous présente la Cosmograph invisible


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allé sans blaguer 









La 369 pour allé faire du sport.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La forme concave du boîtier à l'arrière doit rendre ce gars confortable ^^


Oh oui :-!

Je vais refaire des photos ce matin, mais effectivement, le boîtier épouse remarquablement la forme du poignet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise, la _Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma dernière  superbe et abordable. 


















On a fait un petit GTG a Charlotte et beaucoup de marques représentées 
Rolex
Panerai
Blancpain
JLC
Tudor
Omega
Breitling
Bulgari
Cyma
Sinn
Seiko
Bathys
Weiss....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma dernière  superbe et abordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Il y avais de la monnaie sur cette table


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow! Il y avais de la monnaie sur cette table


Plus 1 Hehe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Plus 1 Hehe


Oui un peu WR plusieurs couteaux et peut être 50 bracelets cuir  Nius etions 5 et le mois prochain 10+ j'espère. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche a tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*ORIENT SK WorldTime 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. Je commence avec cette Allemande









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Yonger & Bresson _*Chenonceau*_ sur bracelet gomme pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne semaine à tous. Je commence avec cette Allemande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci. Et ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ce matin la ML et la relaxation avec la 369. 
Les vacances commencent demain enfin, j'espère aussi vous savoir en congés


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* _Chenonceau_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un excellent mardi à tous 
Toujours la même 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fini de jardiner  
Je chausse la daytona


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vratislavia conceptum - héritage chrono à la polonaise


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut 
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeux Noël les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Joyeux Noël les gars


Joyeux Noël à toi Alex, et à tous les membres du forum francophone de WUS !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Joyeux Noël à toi Alex, et à tous les membres du forum francophone de WUS !


Faites voir vos sapins  
En direct de jakarta









Les bières et les céréales sous le sapin c'est pour papa Noël de la part de mon fils Matt lol

Les cadeaux seront glissés dans la nuit comme d'habitude, vous connaissez tous l'astuce.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Preparations et dernières courses pour les festivités de ce soir  l'oméga de mon grand père. 
Joyeux noël a tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir ma SKX401 d'origine par la poste! Alors elle va etre a mon poignet ce soir. On reçois la belle-famille à la maison. Joyeux Noël les gars!

Avec son frère la SKX399


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le sapin... Il est bien entouré


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Le sapin... Il est bien entouré


La vache !!   
Ça c'est de la garniture autour du sapin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Joyeux Noël à tous!

Boschett Cave Dweller WF LE 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Histoire de digérer des agapes du déjeuner de Noël, nous sommes allés faire une promenade en fin d'après-midi avec Madame, dans les rues quasi-désertes de notre village 

J'en ai profité pour tester l'appareil-photo de l'iPhone (je suis un novice complet en matière de smartphone, jusqu'au mois dernier, j'avais encore un NOKIA 105 qui ne me servait qu'à téléphoner ;-) )


















































































C'est assez impressionnant ce que ces appareils-photos embarqués arrivent à produire comme photos, de nos jours&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous!

Aujourd'hui, je suis béni de ce cadeau de mes parents, la G-P de mon grand-père, datant de 1963. (La couronne ne est pas original.) N'ayant pas les outils avec moi aujourd'hui, je ne la porte pas encore, mais je crois que c'est le plus beau cadeau que je ai reçu depuis de nombreuses années.









Sur mon poignet aujourd'hui est la fidèle Sinn U200 SDR:









Je souhaite à tout le monde un joyeux Noël et une merveilleuse nouvelle année à venir en 2015!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous!
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je suis béni de ce cadeau de mes parents, la G-P de mon grand-père, datant de 1963. (La couronne ne est pas original.) N'ayant pas les outils avec moi aujourd'hui, je ne la porte pas encore, mais je crois que c'est le plus beau cadeau que je ai reçu depuis de nombreuses années.
> 
> ...


Félicitations elle est magnifique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté la Bathys aujourd'hui.

Joyeux noël a tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Histoire de digérer des agapes du déjeuner de Noël, nous sommes allés faire une promenade en fin d'après-midi avec Madame, dans les rues quasi-désertes de notre village
> 
> J'en ai profité pour tester l'appareil-photo de l'iPhone (je suis un novice complet en matière de smartphone, jusqu'au mois dernier, j'avais encore un NOKIA 105 qui ne me servait qu'à téléphoner ;-) )
> 
> ...


Excellente mise à jour pour ton appareil mobile Reno  
On peut espérer plus de photos maintenant yaayyy


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté la Bathys aujourd'hui.
> 
> Joyeux noël a tous.
> 
> ...


Ça faisait longtemps que l'on ne l'avait pas vu  
Joyeuses fêtes Brice.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà aujourd'hui la BB









Je me suis séparé de la SMP et d'une Tag que je ne portais plus, cela permet de financer quelques rénovation dans la maison 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Excellente mise à jour pour ton appareil mobile Reno
> On peut espérer plus de photos maintenant yaayyy


Ce qui est impressionnant, c'est que c'est du 100% automatique&#8230; c'est assez bluffant


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

369 pour le Bmx


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> _Chenonceau_&#8230;


Avec iPhone ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Avec iPhone ?


Heu&#8230; non :-d

L'iPhone fait des photos _honnêtes_, mais il y a des limites ;-)

Ceci dit, je ne maîtrise encore pas bien cet engin, si ça se trouve, un jour, j'obtiendrais les mêmes résultats qu'avec mon bridge :think:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

1120 just finished breakfast ￼ 
Happy week-end guys


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je me prépare à mettre la bête !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


La vache elle en jette ! 
Nouvelle acquisition ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> La vache elle en jette !
> Nouvelle acquisition ?


Merci. Arrivée aujourd'hui de Californie 
D'occase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Orient


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je me prépare à mettre la bête !


*J'ADORE* cette Lunokhod 2 ! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne lache pas la _Chenonceau_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Aviator
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Impromptu Charlotte réunion de 4 WIS
With Pam 195 and 112, IWC Top Gun, Rolex DJ & expII & Hulk, Tudor, Cartier...

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Impromptu Charlotte réunion de 4 WIS
> With Pam 195 and 112, IWC Top Gun, Rolex DJ & expII & Hulk, Tudor, Cartier...


Il y avait du beau monde :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *J'ADORE* cette Lunokhod 2 ! :-!


Ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas mise cette montre de l'espace


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m Sur Nato
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m Sur Nato
> *


Ya plus la neige lol 
Jolie cadran


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pour cette après-midi la Redsea Holystone 300m 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la 112 sur in bracelet cuir (bridle) de SNPR. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today this while sunbathing in my garden. 









I've ordered few new straps that should arrive in the next days ￼

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec la Zeppelin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB aujourd'hui, en vacances c'est vraiment bien =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Helson Shark Diver 42mm
> *


Elle a l'air de bien s'allumer celle ci


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte la 112 sur in bracelet cuir (bridle) de SNPR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je la verrai trop sur un Zulu noir avec deux rayures grises cette Pam


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* "_Chenonceau_" sur crocodile véritable (bracelet RVC fait main)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle a l'air de bien s'allumer celle ci


Merci! Avant l'achat j'étais embêter sur la forme du boitier, mais elle fais bien au poignet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello =) 
Dernier jour de l'année et la chance d'avoir était livré Hehe 
En image









Amusez vous bien ce soir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je porte un cadeau de ma femme la WeWOOD Kappa ARMY
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Je porte un cadeau de ma femme la WeWOOD Kappa ARMY
> *


Sympa ces montres en bois :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, en signe de deuil, je porte ma







*"TYPE A"* en attendant de trouver le courage de renvoyer ma _Chenonceau_ toute neuve en SAV :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Sympa ces montres en bois :-!


Merci! C'est original et vraiment léger au poignet, je l'aime bien.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourdhui je porte une des mes deux nouvelles, la Maranez Layan. Epatant pour LE prix









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourdhui je porte une des mes deux nouvelles, la Maranez Layan. Epatant pour LE prix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore, est est vraiment "classe"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore, est est vraiment "classe"


Merci beaucoup. Je l'adore et j'arrive pas a croire LE prix!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est le tour de mon autre nouvelle montre aussi arrivée hier 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonne année, tous mes amis de f474! Aucune nouvelle photo, mais je porte ce soir la Sinn U200 SDR pendant que nous attendons minuit et ses feux d'artifice et coups de feu ici en Texas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne Année a tous. Meilleurs voeux de santé et de bonheur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux à tous, que 2015 soit montrement bien =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Bonne année, tous mes amis de f474! Aucune nouvelle photo, mais je porte ce soir la Sinn U200 SDR pendant que nous attendons minuit et ses feux d'artifice et coups de feu ici en Texas.
> 
> View attachment 2475962


Super cette Sinn! Peut-être dans mes achats de 2015!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE

*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Meilleurs vœus à tous pour la nouvelle année !

Et pour commencer l'année, un *énorme délire* avec la montre offerte par mon beau-frère à Noël :-d














































;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne Année.

Je m'amuse avec ces deux

Todd a vraiment bien réussie avec la CD-1




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Bonne année, tous mes amis de f474! Aucune nouvelle photo, mais je porte ce soir la Sinn U200 SDR pendant que nous attendons minuit et ses feux d'artifice et coups de feu ici en Texas.
> 
> View attachment 2475962


Elle est magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Bonne Année à tous !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne Année.
> 
> Je m'amuse avec ces deux
> 
> ...


Ça s'allume bien tout ça


----------



## Greg Debs (Jun 25, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, la Commando


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

369 pour allé faire du sport ^^
Je l'adore sur ce Zulu...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod Sur Endmill
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez on repart ai boulot  tgif. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kinetic aujourd'hui, ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas mise =)









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La Kinetic n'a pas eu de succès, je n'ai pas pu résister à la daytona hehe










D'ailleurs j'attends ce bracelet très chouette pour la belle =)










From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GTG petit déjeuner ce matin avec Art (Panerai7) et Rich (Odin43).
Je portais la Panerai 111 mais nous avions chacun amené 3 ou 4 montres  pas de Rolex aujourd'hui mais Panerai, JLC, Blancpain, Sinn, Aegit, Stowa, Maranez, Seiko et Zeppelin
Nous avions aussi pleins de couteaux mais pardis je ne les posterai pas ici car il y a des âmes sensibles 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Marathon JSAR
> *


Super combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> GTG petit déjeuner ce matin avec Art (Panerai7) et Rich (Odin43).
> Je portais la Panerai 111 mais nous avions chacun amené 3 ou 4 montres  pas de Rolex aujourd'hui mais Panerai, JLC, Blancpain, Sinn, Aegit, Stowa, Maranez, Seiko et Zeppelin
> Nous avions aussi pleins de couteaux mais pardis je ne les posterai pas ici car il y a des âmes sensibles
> 
> ...


Wow quelle tablée! J'aurais bien aimer voir les couteaux, j'adore ça aussi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir C'est le tour de la Maranez









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB aujourd'hui =) 
Bon dim les gars









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir C'est le tour de la Maranez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


À mon tour de te dire, super combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup.

Aujourd'hui c'est la tudor sub bleu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zoé and I just came back from a walk with the pups since the rain was kind enough to cease for a bit 
I wore the NSA and it'll stay on for the evening 
Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

De retour au boulot... Ouch! 
La ML m'avait manqué 









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Pilote_ pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une _Pilote_ pour moi b-)


Décidément cet iPhone fait de très bonnes photos lol 
Superbe les photos Reno , la montre aussi 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 7002-7001
*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Pour commencer la nouvelle année au boulot, je porte ce matin la Tropik B:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dur dur ce matin 
Je débute la semaine avec l'Explorer II et j'espère avoir une nouvelle Rolex dans la collection fin de semaine? 
Bonne reprise a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Décidément cet iPhone fait de très bonnes photos lol


Ouais mais nan, toujours pas ! :-d

C'est toujours mon *FUJI* HS25 EXR ;-)

Ceci dit, je me sers ponctuellement de l'iPhone quand je suis dehors, et j'apprécie vraiment d'avoir un appareil-photo sous la main ; même si c'est le modèle "bas de gamme" de chez Apple (5c), je dois dire que je suis assez bluffé par la qualité de cet appareil ; même le zoom numérique donne des résultats remarquables (c'est à noter, parce que ce n'est jamais le cas sur les numériques) ;

Moi qui cherchais depuis des années un petit appareil-photo ultra-fin à avoir avec moi en permanence, je suis comblé :-!

Le seul truc qui pèche un peu, c'est le flash "led" dévolu à cette version "de base"&#8230; ça donne parfois un effet laiteux qui rend la photo bonne à jeter&#8230; mais sinon, c'est top.



> Superbe les photos Reno , la montre aussi


Merci ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maurice lacroix masterpiece skeleton =)









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *LOINS* "de famille" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































C'est en outre le seul "héritage" horloger pour lequel je ne connaisse pas _personnellement_ le précédent propriétaire.
Cette montre appartenait à un lointain cousin dont j'ai beaucoup entendu parler quand j'étais môme, mais qui nous avais quitté peu avant ma naissance.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Sarb 045


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et un excellent mardi à tous. 
Aujourd'hui je porte ma Zeppelin LZ129 avec un bracelet cuir de Hirsch. J'aime beaucoup cette montre et le rapport qualité-prix est très bon je trouve. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour et un excellent mardi à tous.
> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Zeppelin LZ129 avec un bracelet cuir de Hirsch. J'aime beaucoup cette montre et le rapport qualité-prix est très bon je trouve.
> Ciao. B
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Zeppelin 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Une *LOINS* "de famille" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, elle est belle, Reno! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Oh, elle est belle, Reno! :-!


Merci watchcrank 

Quand je l'ai récupérée, elle était sur une milanaise dorée&#8230; c'était un genre ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour 









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Entre temps j'ai changé le bracelet, pas sur que ça reste comme ça longtemps, j'aime trop la BB sur le bracelet nylon noir =)









From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*"Meangraf"* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je porte ma Maranez Layan en attendant que fedex m'appelle pour me dire de venir chercher un petit paquet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Quelle terrible journée. :-( Ma solidarité avec tous nos amis à Paris et partout en France.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Quelle terrible journée. :-( Ma solidarité avec tous nos amis à Paris et partout en France.
> 
> View attachment 2544594


En effet, une attaque terrible. Condoléances aux familles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai racheté ma vieille 16600 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

First time on the genuine bracelet, every one in my office think I am wearing a new watch lol









Good day all ￼

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai racheté ma vieille 16600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celle que tu avais revendu ? 
C'est drôle ça 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Trueline* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *Trueline* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Le bracelet il envoi du bois 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le bracelet il envoi du bois


:-d

Dispo ici : Watch band Cliffhanger 18mm middle brown leather pad ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci pour le tuyau Reno 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> First time on the genuine bracelet, every one in my office think I am wearing a new watch lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment ce bracelet met la montre en valeur, J'adore!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la








*Dumas*

sur un nouveau ZULU en cuir gris b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vraiment ce bracelet met la montre en valeur, J'adore!


Merci, si tu savais comme j'ai galèré pour mettre le bracelet, je n'avais que des cure dents sous la main lol 


From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Monstre Orange ce matin, avec laine noire irlandaise contre le froid:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Avec un -30 avec le vent ma montre en SS est un peu froide. Je vais porter celle en bois pour cette après-midi!

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Avec un -30 avec le vent ma montre en SS est un peu froide. Je vais porter celle en bois pour cette après-midi!
> 
> *


Il m'en faudrait une en glace, ici il fait 35 toute l'année ^^
La bague tourne aussi ?

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vendredi Daytona











From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, _du Russe_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Il m'en faudrait une en glace, ici il fait 35 toute l'année ^^
> La bague tourne aussi ?
> 
> From the moon with iPhone 9


Je prendrais bien les 35 degrées ces jours-ci! Non , la bague ne tourne pas...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WUS f72 ST5 pour moi ce matin:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys , happy week end 
Je suis passé sur noir la , et aussi je viens de me rendre compte que l'iPad fait de meilleurs photos que mon Samsung . Du coup j'ai viré l'application de mon téléphone ! 

Daytona forever !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L'Aegir ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lunokhod 2 

Ce soir j'ai besoin de quelque chose d'incassable pour le saturday night fever , aussi de très discret hehe 

Ça va plaire à Reno , je l'ai remise sur le bracelet d'origine ! ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*RedSea Holystone
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un excellent week-end à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Shark Diver cette après-midi!









*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche ! 
Tres decontracté pour moi , jardinage , bricolage , cuisine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Lunokhod 2
> 
> Ce soir j'ai besoin de quelque chose d'incassable pour le saturday night fever , aussi de très discret hehe
> 
> Ça va plaire à Reno , je l'ai remise sur le bracelet d'origine ! ^^


:-!

Super montre, Alex ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut les amis&#8230; me voilà de retour d'un week-end chez mes parents 

J'avais la Speed au poignet aujourd'hui :










Hier, c'était l'Atom :










Mais dans ma trousse de voyage, j'avais aussi une autre Raketa, la Big0 :










L'Armida et une Carrera "Bronze" :



















Et l'Anadigit du pater&#8230;










Comme ça, j'étais paré à toute éventualité :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Temps de cochon de bon matin , c'est très rare et ça fait drôle , on aperçoit même pas le volcan a 1000 mètres d'ici .

Bonne semaine à tous ! 

Daytona encore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G-Shock
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Super la orange!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super la orange!


Merci bcp. J'avais hésité mais je suis bien content. 

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

De meilleures photo de l'iPad  
Bonne journée .

ML masterpiece Squelette


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett CD II Sur Anvil
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait un temps de m---e ici et des bouchons sur l'autoroute pour aller au boulot ce matin... La Tudor 79090 me rend toujours le sourire 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la ML , je kif ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Toujours la ML , je kif ^^


Et tu as bien raison, c'est une très belle pièce d'horlogerie :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour dans les années 80&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'adore tellement celle ci que j'ai du la remettre au poignet  ce qui est rare pour moi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au risque de vous ennuyer , toujours la ML en ce jour nuageux , malgré tout on aperçois les collines 
Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, j'avais une







*Sprint* au poignet :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
J'aime beaucoup cette Carrera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot avec la Pam 112 ce matin


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> J'aime beaucoup cette Carrera.


Merci Brice.

*J'ADORE* ce modèle ;-)

Tellement, que c'est la seule montre que j'ai acheté en plusieurs exemplaires :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cet après-midi, c'est au tour de la







*"Everest"* sur un nouveau bracelet "façon autruche" ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vendredi tranquillou ici , des réunions mais très décontracte !
Courage dernier jour les gars


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La vache ! Effectivement ^^
Yen a t'il d'autres versions a acquérir Reno ?



Reno said:


> Merci Brice.
> 
> *J'ADORE* ce modèle ;-)
> 
> Tellement, que c'est la seule montre que j'ai acheté en plusieurs exemplaires :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La vache ! Effectivement ^^
> Yen a t'il d'autres versions a acquérir Reno ?


;-)

En automatique, *oui*, au moins une, mais qui ne m'emballe pas plus que ça :










Sinon, en quartz, il y avait des dizaines de déclinaisons :























































Ce boîtier est une vraie réussite je trouve


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan Rouge

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon samedi les gars ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ce soir je rencontre un bon ami australien , j'essaye en vain de le faire basculer pour acheter une montre !! 
Pour lui c'est une Patek sinon rien :/
Mais je ne baisse pas les bras hehe 

BB ce soir , amusez vous bien ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







_*Komandirskie*_ pour ce beau Samedi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Ma montre du jour? Toujours la dernière assemblée...C'est trois là utilisent le même mouvement (SW220 +/- similaire à ETA-2836). Je m'en suis fait 3 en pensant en céder 2 mais les seuls commentaires ont été: 
Ou est la marque? 






Pourquoi n'y a il pas de logo sur le cadran?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je suis repassé sur un zoulou ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 Cadran Bleu Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

e29ville said:


> Ma montre du jour? Toujours la dernière assemblée...C'est trois là utilisent le même mouvement (SW220 +/- similaire à ETA-2836). Je m'en suis fait 3 en pensant en céder 2 mais les seuls commentaires ont été:
> Ou est la marque?
> View attachment 2646634
> Pourquoi n'y a il pas de logo sur le cadran?
> View attachment 2646650


Personnellement ça ne me dérange pas , la preuve en image . 
Ce serait sympa de mettre plus de photos car on a du mal à bien distinguer le travail effectué .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

e29ville said:


> Ma montre du jour? Toujours la dernière assemblée...C'est trois là utilisent le même mouvement (SW220 +/- similaire à ETA-2836). Je m'en suis fait 3 en pensant en céder 2 mais les seuls commentaires ont été:
> Ou est la marque?
> View attachment 2646634
> Pourquoi n'y a il pas de logo sur le cadran?
> View attachment 2646650


Bravo  j'adore celle d'en bas en particulier. Je la porterai avec plaisir personnellement. J'adore les cadrans simples et symétriques

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fini journée weeeww 
Lundi en Daytona , ça devient une habitude


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TRUELINE* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *TRUELINE* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Super photos Reno , comme d'habitude


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Super photos Reno , comme d'habitude


Merci Alex, j'apprécie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Boschett Harpoon ce matin
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *La Boschett Harpoon ce matin
> *


Nice !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm starting the day off with the Sistem51 for breakfast with my wife. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après-midi je porte la NSA sur un bracelet cuir italien. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice !


Merci!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Speedy* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour, tout le monde. Cet après-midi je porte la Timex T49939, la seconde de ces chronographes Timex Expedition que j'ai possédé:









Par comparaison, voici la première, modèle T49938 en cadran et boîtier noir, que j'ai vendu pour raisons que je ne me souviens plus:









Je crois que peut-être l'électroluminescense fonctionne mieux avec le cadran bleu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je n'arrive pas a poster des photos ces derniers jours :/
La ML masterpiece sur le poignet aujourd'hui ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je n'arrive pas a poster des photos ces derniers jours :/


Tu utilises le forum pour héberger tes images (pièces jointes), ou un hébergeur externe ? :think:

Je pose la question parce qu'aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas pu voir les posts des membres qui mettent leurs photos en pièces jointes :-s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde
Aujourd'hui je porte ma Panerai 112 sur un bracelet de cuir latigo couleur vin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Fraichement arriver hier la** Barbos Stingray 500m, le boitier est vraiment semblable à ma Deep Blue Juggernaut...

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Malheureusement je n'arrive même pas au niveau de choisir ça , j'ai juste un message comme quoi les images sont invalides . 
Peut être demain ça marchera


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour mes amis. Aujourd'hui, c'est une Ticino modèle 2014 sur mon poignet. Dans le passé, je possédais une «flieger» en cadran «B», mais ceci est ma première en cadran «A». Même si sa taille est trop grande pour moi, je l'aime au moment. Et bien sûr, le Miyota 9015 est un mouvement tout à fait admirable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ça y est. Je suis à la maison. On va se relaxer avec la Sea Dweller 16660









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça remarche de landroid


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, _du laiton_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 Sur Super Engineer I
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellente journée à tous 
Toujours la Sea-Dweller pour moi



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BB bbb bière bracelet Bueno


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour à tous! Ce matin, je porte cette FMD ana-numérique du prix très faible, modèle AW021, sur un bracelet de nylon que j'ai trouvé sur Ebay pour dix centimes américains. Chronomètre numérique, alarme, jour et date, lunette tournante unidirectionnelle, tous pour quatorze dollars. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MDCV ^^ ( TGIF)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Bonjour à tous! Ce matin, je porte cette FMD ana-numérique du prix très faible, modèle AW021, sur un bracelet de nylon que j'ai trouvé sur Ebay pour dix centimes américains. Chronomètre numérique, alarme, jour et date, lunette tournante unidirectionnelle, tous pour quatorze dollars. :-d
> 
> View attachment 2700866


Toujours sympa, une petite ana-digit 

Je porte périodiquement celle de mon père :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin un bracelet est arrivé ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et un excellent vendredi à tous 
Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA pour moi


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonne vendredi tout le monde. Ce matin je porte une autre Ticino, ceci un chronographe, avec le Seagull TY2903/ST19 à remontage manuel. Comme l'autre, elle est un peu trop grande pour moi, mais quand même une montre genial.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La daytona pour le week-end.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'arrive pas à faire de belles images avec ce Samsung note 








Ce ne me dérange pas de dépenser pour des montres mais pour un téléphone c'est embêtant... On a pas de formules ou je réside, que les téléphones au tarif plein pot .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SOUS-MARINE*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La montre héritée de mon papi 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La montre héritée de mon papi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore cette montre! Félicitations


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La montre héritée de mon papi


Une vraie merveille, Brice :-!

Et un héritage familial, _en plus_, ça n'a pas de prix |> |> |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce matin Artego 500m Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Japonaise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La montre héritée de mon papi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça marche bien sur le perlon noir, superbe association.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Même combo ici, qui rend vraiment mieux en vrai. 
Dsl pour les pauvres photos...








Courage pour demain =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça marche bien sur le perlon noir, superbe association.


Merci beaucoup. Je crois que je vais en acheter deux ou trois de plus pour l'oméga

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté la Tudor sub toute la journée. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, perso j'ai pas envie de bosser mais faut bien se motiver !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne semaine à tous, perso j'ai pas envie de bosser mais faut bien se motiver !


Cette Dayto est une vraie merveille, Alex&#8230; ça change des versions acier |>

Le combo sur bracelet cuir renforce le côté vintage :-! (même si la montre est neuve)

Bref, c'est très réussi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah merci ça fait bien plaisir un compliment =) 
La belle a eu il y a quelques mois un service complet ce qui lui redonne une allure de jeune fille, cependant nous l'avions acheté à Singapour en 1991 ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et je vous souhaite une très bonne semaine.

Alex, super belle cette Daytona.

Aujourd'hui je porte une allemande de chez Zeppelin LZ129 sur un bracelet cuir Hirsch


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ah merci ça fait bien plaisir un compliment =)
> La belle a eu il y a quelques mois un service complet ce qui lui redonne une allure de jeune fille, cependant *nous l'avions acheté à Singapour en 1991* ^^


 ah ouaiiiiiis&#8230; elle a plus de 20 ans _la ptiote_ ; je pensais qu'elle était flambant neuve&#8230; elle est dans un superbe état.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> ah ouaiiiiiis&#8230; elle a plus de 20 ans _la ptiote_ ; je pensais qu'elle était flambant neuve&#8230; elle est dans un superbe état.


Hehe comme tu dis Reno, j'espère pouvoir la conserver ainsi encore quelques décennies.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour mes amis. Je porte une nouveauté ce matin, la Momentum Format 4, grâce aux démons du poste «bargain» en f71:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salait je sors du boulot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce matin Seiko 6309-7040 Soxa Mod Sur Endmill

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Zolliiiee =)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ce matin, c'est la DS2 Precidrive chrono que je voulais depuis qu'elle a été annoncée par Certina il ya deux ans mais - pour raisons que je ne comprends pas - je n'ai jamais acheté. Elle est finalement arrivé hier. Déjà, je suis ravi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Ce matin, c'est la DS2 Precidrive chrono que je voulais depuis qu'elle a été annoncée par Certina il ya deux ans mais - pour raisons que je ne comprends pas - je n'ai jamais acheté. Elle est finalement arrivé hier. Déjà, je suis ravi.
> 
> View attachment 2755266


Ah oui le sentiment agréable de recevoir une nouvelle compagne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salait je sors du boulot


C'est vraiment une merveille, celle-là


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno!!!

Aujourd'hui c'était ces deux



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello ^^
Me suis habillé chic aujourd'hui lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello ^^
> Me suis habillé chic aujourd'hui lol


La classe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma montre préférée. 
Tudor 70090










La taille est parfaite pour mon poignet de 7"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma montre préférée.
> Tudor 70090
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Brice 

Cette Tudor bleue est une merveille, il faut la conserver à tout prix.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Cette Tudor bleue est une merveille, il faut la conserver à tout prix.


Merci et oui c'est la seule que je considère une "keeper" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut tout le monde. Une autre nouveauté ce matin, et une autre montre à quartz, la Hamilton Khaki H744511, grâce encore aux démons du poste «bargain» en f71:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai oublier de porter ma G-Shock au travail ce matin... Abattage de grosses érables


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai oublier de porter ma G-Shock au travail ce matin... Abattage de grosses érables


LOL 
La g - shock est de rigueur.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































_Hier_, j'avais déjà sa sœur au poignet :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alpha sur alfa c'est au top Reno =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Début d'année chargée, pas encore fais de sports alors ce soir ça va être dur ! 
J'ai remis la 369 sur sa maille =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez, au boulot avec la Sea Dweller 16660


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Alpha sur alfa c'est au top Reno =)


:-d

J'aime bien les deux en plus ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Au boulot avec la Poljot Aviator
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Au boulot avec la Poljot Aviator
> *


J'adore cette montre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte l'Ægir CD-1 blanche neige 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette montre.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! Moi aussi je l'aime bien, je n'ais pas beaucoup de montre avec ce model ce boitier et cadran.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Citizen 2100 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDiver (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dernière bière en compagnie de la BB








J'ai troqué une tudor pour une autre tudor Hehe, je mettrai des images demain car il fait déjà nuit ici


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Dernière bière en compagnie de la BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vous met sur la piste lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Dernière bière en compagnie de la BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Profite bien de tes derniers moment!! C'est une superbe montre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A l'hôtel a Winston Salem avec la famille. Zoé a une compétition thé cheerleading aujourd'hui. 
J'ai pris toutes les choses essentielles  faut pas oublier le bourbon ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Speed pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Petite randonnée en raquette cette après-midi avec ma famille et la Marathon JSAR!

















*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Petite randonnée en raquette cette après-midi avec ma famille et la Marathon JSAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour à la DMC family, ça a l'air d'enfer cette balade dans les bois


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La Speed pour aujourd'hui b-)


Splendide sur et sous le capot cette speedy  
Je kif grave Reno, tu devrais la porter plus souvent...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> A l'hôtel a Winston Salem avec la famille. Zoé a une compétition thé cheerleading aujourd'hui.
> J'ai pris toutes les choses essentielles  faut pas oublier le bourbon ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Tout y est, bonne chance pour la petite Zoé


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vais aussi partager un instant de notre dimanche ici, vraiment paisible avec les enfants 








Je porte sans le sentir la pelagos que j'ai troqué avec la BB, très content de ce troque 










Happy Sunday les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Splendide sur et sous le capot cette speedy
> Je kif grave Reno, tu devrais la porter plus souvent...


Merci Alex ;-)

Oui, je sais, c'est ce qu'on me dit souvent&#8230; mais il y a tellement de montres qui me plaisent&#8230; faut bien qu'elle tournent toutes ;-)

Aujourd'hui, pour être raccord avec la météo, une chinoise blanche :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Je vais aussi partager un instant de notre dimanche ici, vraiment paisible avec les enfants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle photo! C'est toujours plaisant de relaxer avec les enfants! Super ta nouvelle tudor j'adore sur bracelet SS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce matin Helson Shark Diver 42mm 
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Elle allume bien cette Helson .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Belle photo! C'est toujours plaisant de relaxer avec les enfants! Super ta nouvelle tudor j'adore sur bracelet SS


X2 en effet. C'est précieux la famille.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Petite randonnée en raquette cette après-midi avec ma famille et la Marathon JSAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. J'aimerais faire ça. 
La neige est rare ici.

Nous sommes allés visiter Old Salem









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir pour le superbowl je portais ma Ægir CD-1 

















Les enfants jouaient au M&M's poker 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, la pelagos au poignet =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je débute la semaine avec Pam 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8 
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. J'aimerais faire ça.
> La neige est rare ici.
> 
> Nous sommes allés visiter Old Salem
> ...


Moi j'aimerais bien un peu plus de chaleur ces temps-ci  La moyenne le jour es tde -20C... Super la photo de famille!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Évidemment









Bonne semaine à tous !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, en Speed


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Un froid "sibérien" ce matin -28C, je porte ma vieille Komandirskie **Tank

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Un froid "sibérien" ce matin -28C, je porte ma vieille Komandirskie **Tank
> 
> *


VODKA !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je travaille de la maison ce matin donc je suis très casual et je porte ma Bali Ha'i C en attendant d'aller chercher ma dernière 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> VODKA !!


YAAAAA!



Jeep99dad said:


> Je travaille de la maison ce matin donc je suis très casual et je porte ma Bali Ha'i C en attendant d'aller chercher ma dernière
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore tous les modèles fait par Bali Ha'i, j'espère en avoir une un jours!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La voila... Enfin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Parfait sur ce bracelet Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Même montre, différent bracelet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bin je vais arrêter mom Mic mac, je reste sur cette association. 
J'adore =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bin je vais arrêter mom Mic mac, je reste sur cette association.
> J'adore =)


J'aime beaucoup cette combinaison de cuir et Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en Speed aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très cool les Speedy, Reno. L'arrière est aussi beau que le devant si ce n'est plus. On la porterait à l'envers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool les Speedy, Reno. L'arrière est aussi beau que le devant si ce n'est plus. On la porterait à l'envers


Merci Brice, c'est vrai que le 1863 est de toute beauté


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vous souhaite un excellent mercredi à tous, humpday comme on dit ici  je porte une classique et une de mes favorites: Sea Dweller 16660


















Je sortais de la maison pour aller au boulot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Encore en Speed aujourd'hui b-)


Ça fait plaisir , je ne savais pas que les speeds avaient l'arrière transparent.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait plaisir , je ne savais pas que les speeds avaient l'arrière transparent.


La Speed "de base" non, celle-ci est la 3573.50.00 possède *deux verres saphirs* (face avant et arrière) :

OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional 42.mm - Steel on steel - 3573.50.00

Ce n'est pas un modèle très populaire parmi les amateurs, mais :


je n'arrivais pas à me résoudre à avoir un verre en plastique sur une montre (neuve) de ce prix ;
je trouvais dommage de ne pas pouvoir admirer le très beau Lemania 1863.

;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En ALPHA pour ce beau Jeudi sous le soleil


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis
Aujourd'hui je porte ma montre préférée, la Tudor sub à cadran bleu sur son bracelet métal. 
Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La Speed "de base" non, celle-ci est la 3573.50.00 possède *deux verres saphirs* (face avant et arrière) :
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional 42.mm - Steel on steel - 3573.50.00
> 
> ...


C'est parfait tout ça, la taille, le mouvement, la vue sous le capot, et ce chrono mythique à très fière allure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Déjà prêt pour dormir, il semblerait que le Pelagos ne me quittera pas jusqu'à lundi matin =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Lume Alex!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonsoir a tous. Je change 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Perigaum Pro Diver GMT 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise, sur alligator&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les frenchies 
Je commence ce vendredi avec la pam 112. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Détente à la maison (CHI en cours serait plus juste) PO au poignet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous. DA37 ce matin:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, jardinage en famille comme tous les week-ends. 
Ce matin très chaud








Cet après-midi après avoir coupé le gazon et arraché les mauvaises herbes








En sirotant quelques bières bien fraîches avant d'aller faire du sport et après inviter la smala au restaurant.

Bon week end


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan 







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Poljot Aviator cette après-midi
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche la cavalerie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto 
*


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

1er jour de vacances, je sors la SMP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour attaquer cette nouvelle semaine j'ai enfilé le daytona .









Bonne semaine à tous =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Pour attaquer cette nouvelle semaine j'ai enfilé le daytona .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe. 

Moi je porte ma Rolex Sea Dweller pour commencer la semaine au boulot. 
Je vous souhaite une excellente semaine à tous. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Jaeger-LeCoultre NSA va me tenir compagnie ce soir 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Fruitmaster


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le daytona colle au poignet, comme d'habitude









J'ai envie de mettre la squelette mais dernièrement je n'ai pas l'occasion de m'habiller de la manière requise.

Montrement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore cette Tudor et malgré les centaines de montres que j'ai possédé, inclus les Rolex et Blancpain et JLC et IWC, c'est ma préféré 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette Tudor et malgré les centaines de montres que j'ai possédé, inclus les Rolex et Blancpain et JLC et IWC, c'est ma préféré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y a til une valeur sentimentale en plus du fait qu'elle soit superbe, rare, et collectionable ? 
Quel est le mouvement d'ailleurs Brice ?

Encore une fois cette Tudor... J'adore


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonne mardi à tous. Ce matin, je porte une de mes montres préférées, la Tropik B, aujourd'hui sur cuir gris de Panatime. Je crois que j'ai trouvé finalement le bracelet correct pour cette montre, qui est doté d'une couleur difficile.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Bonne mardi à tous. Ce matin, je porte une de mes montres préférées, la Tropik B, aujourd'hui sur cuir gris de Panatime. Je crois que j'ai trouvé finalement le bracelet correct pour cette montre, qui est doté d'une couleur difficile.
> 
> View attachment 2918842


Très sympa cette Tropik, sur ce bracelet elle a la classe  
Je remarque que le cadran est minimaliste, pas de WR ou d'autres écritures inutile. 
Belle pièce


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Très sympa cette Tropik, sur ce bracelet elle a la classe
> Je remarque que le cadran est minimaliste, pas de WR ou d'autres écritures inutile.
> Belle pièce


Merci, Alex. La simplicité du cadran est une de mes choses préférées à propos de la Tropik B.

Souvent, je crois que «microbrands» de fabrication de contrat chinois sont essentiellement «fashion watches», possédant peu d'importance horlogère, et ayant rarement beaucoup nouveau ou d'intéressant dans la façon de fonctionnalités utiles. Néanmoins, parfois une de ces marques produit une montre qui se rapproche de la perfection. Halios le fait souvent.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Momentum Format 4 Titanium
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui je met la belle squelette-mécanique , j'avais vraiment envie de la porter, du coup je me suis bien sapé pour éviter un décalage 










La bonne journée aux watchseekeurs


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Dimanche un nouveau bébé (chrono damasko) rejoint ma collec' en théorie.

En patientant, j'en reste à la SMP 5qui attends son isofrane bleu)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je débute ce mercredi avec ma panerai 112









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Chinoise_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello, le daytona sur caoutchouc qui rend bien, malheureusement impossible de faire de bonnes photos avec le Samsung.









Bonne journée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un peu de compet pour Reno lol

Voilà de meilleures images qui font plaisir à partager avec vous =) 









Mission accomplie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello, le daytona sur caoutchouc qui rend bien, malheureusement impossible de faire de bonnes photos avec le Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 impressionnant.

C'est du Rolex, ce caoutchouc ? Super bien foutu en tout cas |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un peu de compet pour Reno lol
> 
> Voilà de meilleures images qui font plaisir à partager avec vous =)
> 
> ...


 ça rend vraiment super bien.

Et puis plus ça va plus je trouve cette Dayto _Gold_ remarquable  ça change vraiment de la Dayto acier "normale" :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Sea Dweller aujourd'hui 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> impressionnant.
> 
> C'est du Rolex, ce caoutchouc ? Super bien foutu en tout cas |> |> |>


C'est japonais, je crois que la marque est officialtime et c'est fait pour certains modèles de rolex. 
Sur ebay j'avais trouvé ça, sinon en Suisse ils font les rubberB mais ça coûte une bras pour deux bouts de caoutchouc.

Officialtime est sympa avec les trous, ça donne un côté sport méca =) donc bien dans le thème, et la fermeture d'origine vient se monter sur les deux bouts en caoutchouc.

Bonne qualité, bon matos, bien content du coup.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> ça rend vraiment super bien.
> 
> Et puis plus ça va plus je trouve cette Dayto _Gold_ remarquable  ça change vraiment de la Dayto acier "normale" :think:


Merci Reno, les modèles SS sont superbes quelque soit la couleur du cadran, la two tone amène un peu de chaleur supplémentaire ce qui plaît plus où moins à celui qui la regarde =)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour à tous. C'est la U200 SDR pour moi aujourd'hui:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est japonais, je crois que la marque est officialtime et c'est fait pour certains modèles de rolex.
> Sur ebay j'avais trouvé ça, sinon en Suisse ils font les rubberB mais ça coûte une bras pour deux bouts de caoutchouc.
> 
> Officialtime est sympa avec les trous, ça donne un côté sport méca =) donc bien dans le thème, et *la fermeture d'origine vient se monter sur les deux bouts en caoutchouc. *
> ...


Phénoménal :-!



alex79 said:


> Merci Reno, les modèles SS sont superbes quelque soit la couleur du cadran, la two tone amène un peu de chaleur supplémentaire ce qui plaît plus où moins à celui qui la regarde =)


Je dois dire qu'à force de voir tes posts sur ce sujet, ça m'a convaincu |> |> |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Bonjour à tous. C'est la U200 SDR pour moi aujourd'hui:
> 
> View attachment 2939154


Nice!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Classe cette Sinn !

Certina sur nato pour moi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La squelette pour ce vendredi 13


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper ce matin








*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TISSOT* _LeLocle_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour. Je porte la F72 ST5 ce matin:









Et voici l'arrière, montrant le mouvement antique ST5 avec ses rayures caractéristiques:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ma tudor préféré, bon week-end à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'emmène Madame au restaurant pour la Saint Valentin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous. Au boulot ce samedi matin, dans un bureau vide. Rien ne bouge ici sauf moi et l'échappement de la DA37:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m
> *


Pas trop froid en t-shirt ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _*CARRERA*_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pas trop froid en t-shirt ?


Le temps de prendre une photo c'est assez


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper Sur Isofrane
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimanche malade aie aie aie, la pelagos au poignet pour me consoler.










Bon courage pour la semaine qui suit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Dimanche malade aie aie aie, la pelagos au poignet pour me consoler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ton rétablissement va etre plus rapide c'est certain avec une montre comme ca


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Changement la Marathon JSAR cette apres-midi!
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Dimanche malade aie aie aie, la pelagos au poignet pour me consoler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'espère que tu te rétablira vite. Belle montre... Ça doit aider 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte la Hexa Watchuseek F74 édition limitée à 100, celle ci est #3. Weekend relax 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous. 
merci Brice et DMC, après avoir perdu un dimanche au lit je me dois d'être d'attaque pour la semaine. 
Le daytona aujourd'hui =) 









Étant au lit j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de chercher dans les annonces, j'ai vu ça et je me suis dit que j'allais recommencé à économiser lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Yellow Soxa Mod
*


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Damasko DC56 achetée en Allemagne à un sympatique forumeur du bar d'en face.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut tout le monde. Je porte la DS2 Precidrive ce matin.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette nouvelle Scurfa est vraiment très bien pour le prix. . 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette nouvelle Scurfa est vraiment très bien pour le prix. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Je suis content d'avoir une avis sur cette montre, j'étais curieux de la qualité pour le prix mais tu semble etre satisfait.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une montre en laiton b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On se les gèle 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée un cadran bien blanc pour aller avec le temps de m---e que nous avons ici 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une petite montre discrète & élégante b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ouais. Ça c'est discret 

Très cool par contre. Bravo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre discrète 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ouais. Ça c'est discret
> 
> Très cool par contre. Bravo


:-d

Merci Brice ;-)



Jeep99dad said:


> Une autre discrète


Somptueuse :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci

Pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une autre discrète
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est un bracelet muse energy Brice ? Superbe cette montre


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, une petite montre discrète & élégante b-)


LA VACHE!! Hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année chinoise a tous, suis en repos ça fait plaisir. 
Du coup jardinage et ça commence à être sympa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> C'est un bracelet muse energy Brice ? Superbe cette montre


C'est quoi muse energy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'est quoi muse energy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


http://www.energymuse.com/
Des bracelets qui ressemble à ce que tu portes, avec des vertus énergiques.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

PO !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne Journée a tous. 
Pam 112 aujourd'hui 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot "11"* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *Diderot "11"* pour aujourd'hui b-)


Très sympa celle là Reno, je suis pas fan de cyclope mais en bas ça passe mieux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Très sympa celle là Reno, je suis pas fan de cyclope mais en bas ça passe mieux.


Merci Alex 

Sur cette _Diderot_, le cyclope fait vraiment un effet "_goutte d'eau_" vraiment sympa ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

smp sur iso. photo du jour ou je l'ai installé.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Pilot Brice, Elle est dans ma mire depuis longtemps!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma préférée en attendant le weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Piote_ Titane pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Pilot Brice, Elle est dans ma mire depuis longtemps!


Merci bcp. Elle est vraiment superbe en bronze satinée avec ce joli cadran gris brossé (sunburst). Et super rapport qualité prix. Mais je la trouve un peu grande pour moi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, une pilote&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce Samedi Borealis Scout Sniper Sur Mesh
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous et bon week-end, je reste sur la pelagos que j'apprécie de plus en plus.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Bon samedi à tous. Je commence avec ma Hexa F74 LE 
Ciao. Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I love Sundays, have a good one guys =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ATOM* pour ce beau Dimanche ensoleillé b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> *ATOM* pour ce beau Dimanche ensoleillé b-)


Incroyable, Reno. Quel bijou!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux plongeuses aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté ces deux plongeuses aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle a changé de couleur cette Aegir non , je me souviens du cadran blanc.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Elle a changé de couleur cette Aegir non , je me souviens du cadran blanc.


Bien observé 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En attendant le premier avion qui va m'amener vers la jungle de Kalimantan. La pelagos est de rigueur


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bonne semaine à tous 
Sea Dweller 16660 pour un lundi pluvieux. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Incroyable, Reno. Quel bijou!


Merci watchcrank 

Cadeau inattendu (et apprécié) de ma Maman, de retour d'un voyage en Russie 

La revue est ici : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - RAKETA "ATOM"


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Depuis 4 jours au poignet, SEIKO sndf87p1


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça pique les yeux ce matin, 4 am et prêt à embarquer déjà. La journée va être longue =/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu ma Zeno Oversized aujourd'hui. Je crois que le diamètre du boitier est exagéré!! Après un essai, je l'ais mis en vente c'est une vrai blague à 55mm hors couronne!


























"Petite" différence avec une SKX007....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai reçu ma Zeno Oversized aujourd'hui. Je crois que le diamètre du boitier est exagéré!! Après un essai, je l'ais mis en vente c'est une vrai blague à 55mm hors couronne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ! J'ai un amis qui a la même avec cadran noir. Elle est énorme


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise. Elle est grande 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ha ! J'ai un amis qui a la même avec cadran noir. Elle est énorme


Par curiosité est-ce qu'il la porte au poignet?



Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise. Elle est grande
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui énorme!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Par curiosité est-ce qu'il la porte au poignet?
> 
> Oui énorme!!


Oui il ne met que cette montre qui lui va très bien car il est immense genre 2. 05 mètres  
Je le vois lundi prochain je ferai une photo de son poignet, tu verras la montre ne fait même pas grande.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petit aller retour en jungle, sympa ce coeur


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Petit aller retour en jungle, sympa ce coeur


 wow.

Sans indiscrétion, tu fais quoi comme boulot, Alex ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STYLE* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> wow.
> 
> Sans indiscrétion, tu fais quoi comme boulot, Alex ?


Je suis un intégrateur de systèmes pour le secteur minier et power - génération donc je me balade sur l'équateur pour visiter mes clients. 
Avec mon partenaire européen nous avons développé une nouvelle application pour les camions komatsu. On utilise un carburant cryogenic, le LNG... Ça donne ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Re-wow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon bébé pour une journée bien remplie et de la neige



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allé la 369 ça faisait un bail


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Je suis un intégrateur de systèmes pour le secteur minier et power - génération donc je me balade sur l'équateur pour visiter mes clients.
> Avec mon partenaire européen nous avons développé une nouvelle application pour les camions komatsu. On utilise un carburant cryogenic, le LNG... Ça donne ça


Wow superbe photos. Génial ce moteur, est-ce que ce système de nouveau carburant donne autant de psuissance que le diesel pour un moteur de même grandeur? C'est super de voir de nouvelles idées comme les vôtres!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow superbe photos. Génial ce moteur, est-ce que ce système de nouveau carburant donne autant de psuissance que le diesel pour un moteur de même grandeur? C'est super de voir de nouvelles idées comme les vôtres!


Merci DMC, ça reste un moteur diesel non modifié pour l'instant, le diesel et le gas alimentent le moteur simultanément avec une composition moyenne de 50/50 sur les cycles d'opérations. 
Les caractéristiques dynamiques sont égales en mode Dual-fuel vs diesel, les utilisateurs sont très exigeants donc les performances ( puissance / couple / vitesse etc) se doivent d'être égales  
Sans parler des normes de sécurité / de durabilité / démissions / de fiabilité etc


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Content de pouvoir mettre la ML aujourd'hui 









Bonne journée bientôt vendredi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Panerai, toute simple la 112 avec un cadran ´sandwich'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*OCTO*" Heures Sautantes b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Reno - quand yen a plus yen a encore ^^
Elle a de la gueule cette Octo !

Aujourd'hui c'est le tour de ma précieuse, enfin c'est vendredi on va pouvoir se détendre =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> @ Reno - quand yen a plus yen a encore ^^
> Elle a de la gueule cette Octo !


;-) et encore, tu n'as pas tout vu ! :-d



> Aujourd'hui c'est le tour de ma précieuse, enfin c'est vendredi on va pouvoir se détendre =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ADMIRAL'S CUP* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Très cool Reno. Boîtier magnifique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Trop content que ce soir vendredi. Vivement le weekend 
J'adore cette Ægir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Très cool Reno. Boîtier magnifique


Merci Brice 



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous. Trop content que ce soir vendredi. Vivement le weekend
> J'adore cette Ægir


:-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous. Trop content que ce soir vendredi. Vivement le weekend
> J'adore cette Ægir


Quel joli bracelet. Où est-il venu?

- Stéphen


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Adieu, Spock.









- Stéphen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Quel joli bracelet. Où est-il venu?
> 
> - Stéphen


Lequel ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée... Mon amour 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lequel ?


Oops, désolé.  Celui sur la montre.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'CALIBRE'* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais une classe de Krav ce matin et un test plus tard cette après midi donc montre simple et sport. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Oops, désolé.  Celui sur la montre.



C'est un Drew Canvas fait par Drew Boen, Aboen sur WUS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La vache j'ai presque oublié de poster =d








La pelagos ô top j'adore


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SERKET REEF DIVER 3.0
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STEWAL* "_Curvex_" pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> La vache j'ai presque oublié de poster =d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non Mais! alors quand même  
Elle est magnifique ce serait dommage de ne pas la partager.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe ça a failli 

Bonne semaine à tous, le Dayto comme d'habitude.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Par curiosité est-ce qu'il la porte au poignet?
> 
> Oui énorme!!


Comme promis








C'est la seule montre qui lui aille, il est géant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *STEWAL* "_Curvex_", comme hier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne semaine à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very j'aime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Caaaa


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Montre nouveau


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai craqué aie ! 
Stowa flieger édition spéciale pour l'Indonésie limité à 38 pièces.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les francophones 
Tudor 70090 bleu pour un mardi pluvieux ici 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'*Signal*'


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Aujourd'hui, je porte cette nouveauté, la 1963 par hked:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà, impossible de résister à cette Flieger. J'en voulais une depuis quelques temps, et la je suis comblé ! 
Je laisse les photos parler =)









Tout est top qualité sur cette montre, à part la boîte mais ça c'est pas important. 
Le mouvement je ne suis pas sur de ce que c'est, en revanche 56 heures de réserve sur une meca c'est pas mal


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une sino-germanique pour aujourd'hui, un squelette de chez *Wagner*.
































































Il s'agit tout simplement de ma deuxième montre automatique, achetée il y a 8 ans, après une autre sino-germanique. 
À l'époque, je fus émerveillé de pouvoir me procurer une montre automatique pour moins de 200€ :-d

Celle-ci a quelques _gros_ problèmes : le sous-cadran du mois (à midi) ne passe pas tout seul, et tourne dans le mauvais sens  :-s 
celui du jour à 9h "saute" avec les mouvements du poignet&#8230; je l'avais réglé sur "Mercredi" ce matin, et je le retrouve sur "Samedi" au moment où j'écris ces lignes&#8230; je ne désespère pas qu'il indique "Lundi" dès ce soir&#8230; :roll: :-x

En outre, la montre s'arrêtait sans raison apparente les premiers temps ; à la faveur d'une aiguille sortie de son axe il y a quelques années, j'avais découvert que l'aiguille des heures frottait sur celle des minutes ; un "réemboîtage" propre desdites aiguilles régla le problème, depuis, la tenue de l'heure est parfaite.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

@ Reno : qu'est ce qu'une sino germanique =)

Super sympa cette Flieger, j'adore. 
Je me tate a échanger le dos du boîtier car le movement est agréable à regarder, en revanche ça lui donnera plus de valeur morale avec l'autre sachant que l'Indonésie est ma deuxième patrie.









Bonne journée c'est bientôt le WE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Une vieille Enicar Sherpa Graph des 60's avec Valjoux 72










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> @ Reno : qu'est ce qu'une sino germanique =)
> 
> Super sympa cette Flieger, j'adore.
> Je me tate a échanger le dos du boîtier car le movement est agréable à regarder, en revanche ça lui donnera plus de valeur morale avec l'autre sachant que l'Indonésie est ma deuxième patrie.
> ...


Super. Félicitations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne journée à tous.
> Une vieille Enicar Sherpa Graph des 60's avec Valjoux 72
> 
> 
> ...


Elle a l'air très bien conservée, et surtout elle a belle allure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La pelagos is back on, allé courage avant d'aller transpirer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> La pelagos is back on, allé courage avant d'aller transpirer.


J'ai oublié la photo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> @ Reno : qu'est ce qu'une sino germanique =)


Boâh, ce sont des marques avec des noms allemands, comme cette "Wagner", dont la matière première est vraisemblablement asiatique, probablement chinoise, tant certains éléments semblent tout droit piochés sur les étagères de _Seagull_ ou de _Millionsmart_&#8230;

La _nationalité_ de la marque est _juridiquement_ européenne, puisque l'adresse du siège y est enregistré, mais ça doit être à peu près tout ce qu'il y a de _germanique_ dans le produit final ;-)

Outre cette _Wagner_, je possède également une *Aeromatic* (que j'ai d'ailleurs aujourd'hui au poignet) et une *Tauchmeister* (qui sont en fait une seule et même marque) qui ont aujourd'hui un siège aux Pays-Bas, mais qui se trouvait il y a quelques années en Allemagne, si mes souvenirs ne me trahissent pas.

Ce sont des montres honnêtes ; d'ailleurs contrairement à Wagner, le "groupe" Tauchmeister/Aeromatic existe toujours, avec un catalogue assez bien rempli.

Pour moins de 200€, les boîtiers sont 100% acier, la finition est correcte ; on trouve dedans d'honnêtes mouvements automatiques chinois, fiables et précis. On trouve aussi des quartz japonais et suisses&#8230;

Les designs sont "inspirés" mais sont rarement de la copie pure, plutôt un mélange d'éléments classiques glanés de ci-delà&#8230;

Je mets un bémol pour cette Wagner, à cause des problèmes évoqués plus haut (par ailleurs, cette "marque" n'existe plus aujourd'hui)

En marge, je signalerais le cas français, avec des montres comme Yonger & Bresson ou YEMA qui emboîtaient il y a encore 3~4 ans des mouvements chinois/japonais/suisses et qui utilisaient probablement des composants asiatiques ; on pourrait également qualifier ces montres de "franco-asiatiques".

Mais je pense qu'une analyse similaire pourrait se faire sur le cas suisse, dans l'entrée de gamme, avec des marques comme Tissot ou Hamilton, dont je suspecte qu'une partie au moins de la matière première doit venir ailleurs que du Locle ou de Bienne ;-) )



> Super sympa cette Flieger, j'adore.
> Je me tate a échanger le dos du boîtier car le movement est agréable à regarder, en revanche ça lui donnera plus de valeur morale avec l'autre sachant que l'Indonésie est ma deuxième patrie.
> 
> 
> ...


;-)|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne journée à tous.
> Une vieille Enicar Sherpa Graph des 60's avec Valjoux 72


Absolument superbe, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première montre automatique :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est super belle, Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est super belle, Reno


Merci Brice 

Je dois dire que pour une montre achetée en 2007, elle présente encore fort bien


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Boâh, ce sont des marques avec des noms allemands, comme cette "Wagner", dont la matière première est vraisemblablement asiatique, probablement chinoise, tant certains éléments semblent tout droit piochés sur les étagères de _Seagull_ ou de _Millionsmart_&#8230;
> 
> La _nationalité_ de la marque est _juridiquement_ européenne, puisque l'adresse du siège y est enregistré, mais ça doit être à peu près tout ce qu'il y a de _germanique_ dans le produit final ;-)
> 
> ...


Merci Reno ça fait plaisir de lire ton explication précise sur l'origine de la Wagner qui m'étais inconnue  
Il me semble que très peu ( voir pas ? ) de fabriquants produisent leurs montres entièrement de manière indépendante sans se fournir à droite ou à gauche.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin c'est vendredi  
Ce matin au bureau j'ai changé le dos de la stowa, en images 








La face









Vivement ce soir.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Elle a l'air d'avoir des heures de vol celle ci, qu'est-ce que c'est Reno ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Une Seiko SKX007 Modifier 3.6.9.12 ce matin
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Une Seiko SKX007 Modifier 3.6.9.12 ce matin
> *


Sympa ce cadran


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sympa ce cadran


Merci Alex!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous la pelagos aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous 
Je vais au Krav Maga a9:00


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Ma Stowa Marine Automatic aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Elle a l'air d'avoir des heures de vol celle ci, qu'est-ce que c'est Reno ?


Comme tu dis ;-)

C'est une vieille Vostok achetée sur la baie il y a quelques années.

Très honnêtement, j'ignore quel modèle c'est, et ça pourrait bien être une _franken_ :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*LEXUS* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce matin Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa ' bonne semaine à tous ! 
La tudor ce matin








Et pour attaquer la semaine au bureau









Voilà


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui le belle masterpiece squelette, encore une montre pour lequel mon amour s'amplifie. 
Une grande réussite de Maurice Lacroix =)








Mes photos d'appareil portable ne lui rendent pas justice, en vrai elle est à couper le souffle est ultra légère à porter malgré ses 43 x 13 mm. 
Le dos maintenant 









Bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour d'entre les mortes (ou plus prosaïquement, du SAV de chez Ambre :-d ), cette belle française, achetée en fin d'année dernière, et qui s'était arrêtée sans aucune raison. Elle est sous garantie pour 5 ans, donc la révision (+ étanchéité) fut prise en charge à 100%, mais je suis content de l'avoir retrouvée 










_Chenonceau_


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"LAVALIÈRE"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très cool Reno. Ce n'est pas une que tu vois souvent.

Je porte ma Sea Dweller au bureau aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool Reno. Ce n'est pas une que tu vois souvent.


Merci Brice 



> Je porte ma Sea Dweller au bureau aujourd'hui.


:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, la flieger aujourd'hui








La bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le Jeudi au soleil&#8230; et la *Chenonceau* au poignet b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne Journée a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Suunto Core
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà today, Tgif


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça doit être plutôt ludique de lire les vieux articles sur les montres de l'an 2000 =)

Tu as rechangé de bracelet, je lui trouve plus de peps sur le marron clair, je ne dis pas que le noir se marrie mal... Loin de là


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça doit être plutôt ludique de lire les vieux articles sur les montres de l'an 2000 =)


C'est un bouquin qui regroupe de vieilles _pubs & réclames_ qu'on nous a offert Noël dernier ;-)










Il y a des tas de trucs rigolos dedans 



> Tu as rechangé de bracelet, je lui trouve plus de peps sur le marron clair, je ne dis pas que le noir se marrie mal... Loin de là


Le PAM est sympa, en effet ;-)

Je suis en phase de tests, on va dire&#8230; hier, j'ai modifié le bracelet gomme qu'un ami m'avait donné pour pouvoir l'installer plus facilement.




























Je suis vraiment content d'avoir récupéré cette montre, elle me manquait :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe ça fait plaisir 

La pelagos sur un cuir mi-epais bombé qui s'associe bien sur la bête ! 
Sans plus de bla bla les photos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hehe ça fait plaisir
> 
> La pelagos sur un cuir mi-epais bombé qui s'associe bien sur la bête !
> Sans plus de bla bla les photos


J'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot j'ai porté la Pam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et ce soir j'attaque le week-end avec 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Brice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, l'Everest au poignet&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR Sur Super Engineer II
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end a tous, c'est l'heure de lapero ^^
Aujourd'hui








Elle allume du feu de dieu, j'apprécie beaucoup de passer d'une pièce à une autre dans la maison 

Une photo rigolote de ma bully Jaeger


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je profite des courbes enivrantes de la _Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Les arrières dénudés c'est sympathique =) 
Je vous embête pas, j'ai rien de nouveau. J'espère ne rien avoir de nouveau pour les mois à venir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce weekend j'avais porté

Samedi matin 









Samedi après-midi 









Dimanche matin









Dimanche après-midi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et aujourd'hui je débute la semaine au bureau avec celle ci









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais l'Anadigit de mon père&#8230; et comme mes photos de ce matin se sont faites caviarder à cause de la présence d'un innocent canif (replié), j'en reprends à la va-vite avec l'iPhone :













La dernière n'est pas très nette, mais ceci dit, je suis vraiment impressionné par l'appareil-photo embarqué dans cet iPhone 5c&#8230; c'est sensé être l'entrée de gamme de chez Apple, et c'est vraiment d'une qualité plus qu'honorable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ægir CD-1 avec ses dimensions et proportions parfaites pour moi.

A +
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà une flieger pour ce mardi très ensoleillé 









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne lumière sur le cadran Reno, on apprécie beaucoup mieux les nuances de bleu  
Elle ta vraiment manquée celle-ci


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ægir CD-1 avec ses dimensions et proportions parfaites pour moi.
> 
> A +
> Brice
> ...


Belle bête Brice, je n'en ai jamais vu en vrai mais sur les photos la finition à l'air tip top. 
Sur ce canvas cest Excellent


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Belle bête Brice, je n'en ai jamais vu en vrai mais sur les photos la finition à l'air tip top.
> Sur ce canvas cest Excellent


Merci. Très bien faite et finie en effet... Par Fricker en Allemagne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne lumière sur le cadran Reno, on apprécie beaucoup mieux les nuances de bleu


Merci Alex 

Oui, j'aime beaucoup les anti-reflets, sur les verres de montres&#8230; ça fait toujours de très beaux reflets, en photo :-d



> Elle ta vraiment manquée celle-ci


M'en parle pas&#8230; ça m'a un peu contrarié, cette histoire&#8230; et puis j'ai beaucoup attendu avant de la renvoyer au SAV&#8230; mais bon, tout est bien qui finit bien, mais c'est jamais agréable de devoir renvoyer une montre neuve quelques jours à peine après l'avoir reçue :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui c'est la panique, j'ai commencé avec le Dayto pour ma première réunion, après je suis passé récupérer mon portefeuille a la maison et j'ai mis la masterpiece skeleton, et ce soir certainement la pelagos... 
Panique a bord


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


>


Une vraie merveille :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Il me semble entendre la speedy râler Reno  " moi moi moi moi"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Il me semble entendre la speedy râler Reno  " moi moi moi moi"


Elle ressortira de sa boîte, t'inquiète ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Les montres ça reste par phases, des moments on ne veut pas les mettre et d'autre moments pas les enlever. 
Jusqu'à maintenant c'était la squelette, et la la pelagos. 
Deux beautés qui non rien à voir.









Demain vendredi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Brass Armida A8
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin week end, il était temps.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Enfin week end, il était temps.


Quelle. Merveille.

|> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma préférée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Encore&#8230;_


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une vraie merveille :-!


  


Reno said:


> Quelle. Merveille.
> 
> |> |> |> |> |> |>


 

Terimakasih banyak Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon samedi la compagnie 








C'est l'heure de lapero


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les photos ne sont pas du jour, mais c'est bien sur croco véritable que la _*Chenonceau*_ se trouve aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimanche en converse


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belles montres!! 
Bon dimanche à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, *Speedy* à la sauce italienne b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous 
La Sea Dweller pour lundi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe Reno & Brice ^^ j'adore les deux montres que vous avez partagé !
Bonne semaine à tous , j'avais la Stowa au poignet aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Reno & Brice ^^ j'adore les deux montres que vous avez partagé !
> Bonne semaine à tous , j'avais la Stowa au poignet aujourd'hui ...


Merci Alex 

Pas de photo de la Stowa ? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup Alex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Pas de photo de la Stowa ? ;-)


Sorry  
Hier









Aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. La meilleure montre que j'ai acheté. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'adore cette tudor. Celle en snowflake serait la seule submariner que j'achèterais mais je suis plus Omega/Seiko pour les plongeuses. (pour l'instant )

Un petit shot de ma PO sur son rubber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un peu de couleur pour égayer la soirée 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le popotin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté la 112 toute la journée. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça pour aujourd'hui, c'est d' la bombe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une Allemande ce matin pour aller au bureau


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une Allemande ce matin pour aller au bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as toujours la zeppelin Brice, content de te voir la mettre, c'est une montre que j'aime beaucoup en photo ( pas eu l'occasion de la voir en vrai ). 
Sur ce bracelet ça frôle la perfection


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


C'est un nouveau bracelet Reno? Ça rend très très bien =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est un nouveau bracelet Reno? Ça rend très très bien =)


Merci Alex, oui, il est tout neuf. Reçu aujourd'hui même.

Utra-bon marché, qui vient de chez *Lina Hu*, moins de 10€ :-!

J'en attends encore deux pour cette montre et son entrecornes biscornu de 23mm :-/


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Celle-ci aujourd'hui ;-)

Rolex Daytona 116519 Météorite by Apiacreations, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allé c'est le WE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je te joins Alex, avec ma nouvelle Pelagos sur bracelet cuir italien. 
TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je te joins Alex, avec ma nouvelle Pelagos sur bracelet cuir italien.
> TGIF
> 
> 
> ...


Très bon re-choix Brice , ça ne plaît pas à grand monde la pelagos sur cuir marron mais je trouve aussi que ce s'associe à merveille . 
Qui sait peut être que la première pelagos ( plus produite j'imagine) sera plus recherchée que la nouvelle version avec ce cadran chargé de lettres inutiles, et pour cette raison il faut bien la garder.

Enjoy


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

@Alex, peu commune et plutôt très sympa cette Dayto dans cette configuration |>

Celle-ci aujourd'hui ;-)

Défi Photo 26 - 10h10 - Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apiacreations, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe cette sub sans date , une plongeuse que j'aimerais bien avoir. 
Belle photo par dessus tout ça !

Le Dayto sur le bracelet or /ss lui donne un air vieillotte, par contre sur un cuir racing ou un bracelet caoutchouc ce Dayto reprend vie 

Aujourd'hui l'indestructible pelagos pour bricoler à la maison


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'adore vos Pelagos en photo mais j'en croise pas mal en vitrine ici près de Lausanne et ça me laisse plutôt froid. Mais les prix ont l'air d'avoir chuté avec le nouveau modèle qui arrive. Ca fera les affaires de ceux qui la trouvaient trop onéreuse avec le 2824.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'adore vos Pelagos en photo mais j'en croise pas mal en vitrine ici près de Lausanne et ça me laisse plutôt froid. Mais les prix ont l'air d'avoir chuté avec le nouveau modèle qui arrive. Ca fera les affaires de ceux qui la trouvaient trop onéreuse avec le 2824.


Apparemment 30% si mes sources sont bonnes, ce qui doit être aux alentours des 3k USD après la réduction, mais comme le dollar est trs fort dernièrement j'ai du mal as savoir à quel tarifs la pelagos est ?

Effectivement c'est une montre froide , perso c'est pour cette raison que je la kif.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Shark Diver ou la Cave Dweller??
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Shark diver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*Signal*" pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Apparemment 30% si mes sources sont bonnes, ce qui doit être aux alentours des 3k USD après la réduction, mais comme le dollar est trs fort dernièrement j'ai du mal as savoir à quel tarifs la pelagos est ?
> 
> Effectivement c'est une montre froide , perso c'est pour cette raison que je la kif.


Neuve je peux la trouver a 3400$.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté la Pelagos la plus part de la journée et un peu la HEXA F74 LE.

J'ai déjeuné avec mon copain Art (fabricant de bracelet cuir et Canvas) et il a amené pleins de bracelets et matériels.  il y en avait partout sur la table !
J'en ai récupéré quelques un ;-) cuir américain de chez Horween et un Kodiak.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Ce soir je lis Kundera -- avec mon Halios Tropik au poignet!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> "*Signal*" pour aujourd'hui.


Superbe boîtier pourtant je suis pas fan des boîtiers carrés ou rectangulaire, mais la j'adore. Très masculin...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté la Pelagos la plus part de la journée et un peu la HEXA F74 LE.
> 
> J'ai déjeuné avec mon copain Art (fabricant de bracelet cuir et Canvas) et il a amené pleins de bracelets et matériels.  il y en avait partout sur la table !
> J'en ai récupéré quelques un ;-) cuir américain de chez Horween et un Kodiak.
> ...


Plein de goodies .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Harpo said:


> Ce soir je lis Kundera -- avec mon Halios Tropik au poignet!


Elles sont très réussie ces Tropik


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe boîtier pourtant je suis pas fan des boîtiers carrés ou rectangulaire, mais la j'adore. Très masculin...


Merci Alex 

Je suis dans ma phase "tonneau" en ce moment ;-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ca manque d'une allemande . J'hésite à la laisser partir pour une MM300 même si je pense perdre au change point de vue précision et résistance aux rayures et pocs. (j'ai déniché un modèle bien régulé , ce 7750 n'avance que d'une seconde tous les 6 jours si porté )

Sympa ces cuirs Jeep99dad, si quelqu'un a des adresses en europe pour des cuirs de ce style ça me botte.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR Sur Super Engineer II
*


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Encore Kundera (avant d'aller au boulot -- encore en pyjamas!) avec ma Raven vintage 40m


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 3469322
> 
> 
> Ca manque d'une allemande . J'hésite à la laisser partir pour une MM300 même si je pense perdre au change point de vue précision et résistance aux rayures et pocs. (j'ai déniché un modèle bien régulé , ce 7750 n'avance que d'une seconde tous les 6 jours si porté )
> ...


Superbe cette pilote chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Moto 3 yayy    
Ça aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Journée très relax en famille. La fille, son mari et mon petit fils Ryker viennent pour un barbecue chez nous.  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, dur après avoir suivi le moto GP Jusqu'à 3 am.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et une excellente semaine à tous. Bientôt les vacances de Pacques 
Je débute cette semaine courte avec ma Pam 112 sur une bracelet cuir Horween Shell 8 qui est surperbe. Le cuir est épais et d'une qualité superbe. J'adore le rouge qui ressort de ce cuir marron. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m Hmmm
*


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

La montre du jour, aujourd'hui c'est la Moray 40 mm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée a tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m Hmmm
> *


Merci j'ai faim du coup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Port Royal"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Pilot
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahh la pelagos c'est d' la balle 









Ça aujourd'hui même si la photo est vieille


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Pas de photo mais damasko au boulot. Je l'ai cognée en accompagnant un patient dans sa chambre, contre des portes, rabattu la photocopieuse dessus...hormis des traces de doigts sur le saphir ras. Elle va remplacer ma smp quartz en daily je crois.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







"_Spezimatic_" d'Allemagne de l'Est pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allé c'est presque le week-end


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Stop les pelagos !  Je vais avoir une CHI je crois... Vos photos m'ont déjà fait scruter les annonces et j'en ai vu une qui s'est vendue autour de 1500€ pour un petit poc sur une face du boitier..Ca ne calme pas mes envies d'une plongeuse supplémentaire 

PO ou Damasko j'hésite aujourd'hui ,








la boîte à montre est home made par ma femme .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DAMASKO =) 
Elle a du partir vite à ce forfait la pel.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TRUELINE* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un dernier jour au boulot avant les vacances 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SERKET REEF DIVER 3.0
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bmx, parc, voiture télécommandé, jardinage,









Bonne journée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la *Chenonceau*&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au sport








La vache c'est dur!

En passant fast & furious 7 ça déménage bien ! =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je me relaxe avec Roxy pendant que les femmes se préparent  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je me relaxe avec Roxy pendant que les femmes se préparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu en as un bout à relaxer!!  Super la Tudor sur ce canvas.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Sur le Blue Ridge Parway avec ma Halios Tropik...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la







"*OCTO*" b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

De beaux straps sur vos montres et sympa cette Octo'.









Sortie au Lac Léman avec le boulot, Po et SMP sur iso à la maison. Flemme d'en faire une photo 

Bonne Pâques !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> De beaux straps sur vos montres et sympa cette Octo'.


Merci Bender 



> View attachment 3542858
> 
> 
> Sortie au Lac Léman avec le boulot, Po et SMP sur iso à la maison. Flemme d'en faire une photo
> ...


Superbe :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'aime le double AR. Sur un sapphire propre il disparaît 

vos Pelagos m'ont filé une Chi pour une seiko sun019 avec index relevés...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Maranez Layan
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une japonaise pour ce beau Dimanche ensoleillé (la soirée commence à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes ;-) )


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Superbe zulu Reno. C'est du rouge burgundy ou maroon comme on le lit parfois ? J'adore cette couleur.

Vous allez rire. On se promenait au bord du lac à Montreux et j'ai croisé un AD qui venait d'ouvrir et c'est un des rares du coin à faire Seiko. Et qu'a t'il en stock ?

Une kinetic GMT coque tuna acier...quel monstre de 47mm mais ça en jette. Jvais craquer 









Petit wrist shot en mode sappe classe pour matcher le bracelet acier  . Pour une fois que je sors le costard ils ont collé une convention manga le jour de Pâques...Du coup j'ai croisé des costumés de Pikachu partout..Bon faisait beau et j'ai pu voir cette Seiko en vrai donc ce fut une bonne après-midi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos sûr deux nato
La journée 









Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous  
La stowa qui me surprend encore pour sa finition ( à cette facture)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Si je n'avais pas trouvé ce deal d'enfer sur ma Damasko j'aurai tappé dans une flieger chez Stowa. Elles sont superbes et j'adore ta flieger 'handaufzug' comme ils disent les germains 









Po depuis jeudi donc j'y reste comme d'hab pendant mes jours de congé. ,)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Superbe zulu Reno. C'est du rouge burgundy ou maroon comme on le lit parfois ? J'adore cette couleur.


Gagné, c'est du "_maroon_" (bordeaux) ; mais les couleurs sont totalement faussées sur mes photos : je les trouvais super sombres, du coup, j'ai fait de la retouche un peu _agressive_, avec à la clé des couleurs complètement farfelues :-d

En fait, la couleur exacte, c'est ça :












> Vous allez rire. On se promenait au bord du lac à Montreux et j'ai croisé un AD qui venait d'ouvrir et c'est un des rares du coin à faire Seiko. Et qu'a t'il en stock ?
> 
> Une kinetic GMT coque tuna acier...quel monstre de 47mm mais ça en jette. Jvais craquer
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mauvaise lumière mais le rendu reste raisonnable ! 
Car cette stowa allume plutôt bien, voir plus =) 
J'ai mis un petit coup de flash en passant...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dernière sortie au ski de la saison, a les carroz, haute Savoie 









Bonne journée à vous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez encore un jour avec la Pelagos mais sur isofrane aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Allez encore un jour avec la Pelagos mais sur isofrane aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il m'en faut un comme ça, j'adore l'aspect général de la pelagos accrochée sur ce bracelet. Très direct! 
Dommage que je n'en trouve pas ici, en ligne ça revient à bonbon avec l'envoi et les taxes :/

Je vois que tu la kif bien Brice, elle revient souvent sur ton poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la







"*TU-144*" b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La Pelagos est tellement belle. Toutes ces photos ici récemment commencent à avoir un effet sur moi, et peut-être sur mes plans budgétaires.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> La Pelagos est tellement belle. Toutes ces photos ici récemment commencent à avoir un effet sur moi, et peut-être sur mes plans budgétaires.


Uh, désole?  non pas vraiment, il t'en faut vraiment une je crois 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Il m'en faut un comme ça, j'adore l'aspect général de la pelagos accrochée sur ce bracelet. Très direct!
> Dommage que je n'en trouve pas ici, en ligne ça revient à bonbon avec l'envoi et les taxes :/
> 
> Je vois que tu la kif bien Brice, elle revient souvent sur ton poignet


Oui elle me plait bien...  et c'est quand même ma 8eme ;-)

Achètes l'isofrane d'occasion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'attend mes femmes qui se préparent pour aller dîner à Myrtle Beach 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui elle me plait bien...  et c'est quand même ma 8eme ;-)
> 
> Achètes l'isofrane d'occasion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Je chasse depuis quelques semaines


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> La Pelagos est tellement belle. Toutes ces photos ici récemment commencent à avoir un effet sur moi, et peut-être sur mes plans budgétaires.


Tu ne seras pas déçu


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Quelqu'un a déjà testé du bonetto cinturini, le substitut pas cher d'Isofrane ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une montre en plastique à *5€* (vraiment) sous le soleil b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Matinée tranquille avec une tasse de café, un vieux sweat-shirt et la Pelagos sur isofrane pour un jour de plus avant que j'essaye un autre bracelet. 
Très confortable pour les vacances. 
Ciao


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ce soir, un combo très vacances plage 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En route pour la première réunion...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Boulot, fini Pâques donc retour à la SMP sur Iso et une photo qui date 



Y'a quelqu'un parmi vous qui possède ou a possédé une MM300 ? A part des avis ultra pro Seiko ou rédhibitoire concernant le fait qu'il faille l'ouvrir par le verre je trouve rien de constructif.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas moi pour la marine master, Dsl.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui  (les photos ne sont pas du jour)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai possède deux MM300, elle est très attractive a voir côté cadran/lunette c'est sur et le boîtier est superbe mais elle était trop épaisse pour moi surtout pour 42mm de diamètre. Belle montre ceci dit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte une montre très abordable avec un peu de couleur comme c'est les vacances 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour ce beau Jeudi ensoleillé b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa =) 
Ça aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je ne pouvais m'empêcher de remettre la Pelagos au poignet aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Grr, j'ai commandé un rubber Omega pour ma Po. Je passerais cette Pelagos au poignet lors de mon passage chez l'AD vu qu'ils font Tudor également .

Merci Jeep99dad pour ton avis sur la MM300. En fait je vais vers mes 30 ans et je suis en quête d'une plongeuse commémorative  . Et vos belles photos me donnent trop d'idées .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je fais des steaks au barbecue. Mon copain Turbo m'aide... Moralement ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Rando en raquette cette après-midi la Suunto Core 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Plage et maintenant piscine puis barbecue et un cocktail avec la Scurfa 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Plage et maintenant piscine puis barbecue et un cocktail avec la Scurfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je préfèrerais être à la piscine qu'en raquette... Profite-en!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ciel gris, pluie, à peine 12°C dehors&#8230; je suis bien loin de la plage et de ton bbq, Brice ;-)

Pour me consoler, je suis encore avec la







_Port Royal_&#8230;
































































et pour m'occuper, j'installe un SSD dans mon Mac Pro comme disque Système.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la journée avec la Rolex 16660


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je préfèrerais être à la piscine qu'en raquette... Profite-en!


En raquette?? :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je commence la journée avec la Rolex 16660
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'est-ce qu'elle est magnifique cette montre, tu as de la chance Brice 

Ici sous le soleil de plomb, le Dayto sur un bracelet caoutchouc, voilà en images... J'apprécie cette combinaison.









Bonne dimanche à tous, j'invite la smalla au restaurant comme chaque dimanches, aujourd'hui ce sera de la cuisine thaïlandaise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et le changement de l'après-midi&#8230; une








pour commémorer le premier vol humain autour de la Terre il y a 54 ans


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

La photo n'est pas du jour mais la montre oui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Et le changement de l'après-midi&#8230; une
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu veux dire qu'elle a 50 piges cette montre ? 
Belle association sur ce bracelet Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Tu veux dire qu'elle a 50 piges cette montre ?
> Belle association sur ce bracelet Reno


Peut-être bien, _aussi_ ;-)

C'est vraisemblablement une _franken_, alors je ne connais pas son âge exact :think:

Mais je faisais surtout référence au vol dans l'espace de Youri Gagarine, le 12 Avril 1961 ;-)

Le bracelet "manchette" est quant à lui parfaitement neuf. Vu la très petite taille de la montre Ø33mm hors couronne (et entrecornes de 16mm), ce genre de bracelet donne un peu de volume une fois au poignet.

J'ai ce _Cliffhanger_ qui n'est pas mal non plus :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Peut-être bien, _aussi_ ;-)
> 
> C'est vraisemblablement une _franken_, alors je ne connais pas son âge exact :think:
> 
> ...


Super!! Tu as Une collection incroyable, tu en sors toujours une autre que je n'ai pas vu! Combien en as tu? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'elle est magnifique cette montre, tu as de la chance Brice
> 
> Ici sous le soleil de plomb, le Dayto sur un bracelet caoutchouc, voilà en images... J'apprécie cette combinaison.
> 
> ...


Merci bcp Alex. Et je te retourne le compliment avec tu super Daytona!!

Du coup je vais finir nos vacances à la mer avec la même Sea Dweller 
Dernière marche matinale ici avec mes chiens. Je vais aller faire les bagages et nettoyer la maison et nous partons vers 15h00. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super!! Tu as Une collection incroyable, tu en sors toujours une autre que je n'ai pas vu! Combien en as tu?


:-d on m'a posé la même question sur un forum francophone tout à l'heure ;-)

_Quelques-unes_, dirons-nous&#8230;

Honnêtement, j'ai arrêté de compter quand je suis arrivé à 60, ça a du commencer à me faire peur :-x

En même temps, j'avais noté un ralentissement l'an passé, et ça se confirme cette année : je suis vraiment content de ma collection telle qu'elle est actuellement, et le "besoin" de nouveautés se fait nettement moins pressant qu'il y a quelques années.
Même le stock de bracelets que j'ai accumulé au fil des ans me permet de très nombreuses combinaisons, ce qui permet de varier quasiment à l'infini les choix possibles&#8230;

Je ne dis pas que j'ai toutes les montres dont je rêve, bien évidemment, mais j'ai vraiment atteint un genre de nirvana horloger, je suis très zen de ce côté-là 

Dans les gros manques : je n'ai toujours pas mis la main sur une ETERNA et une LONGINES _abordables_. Même les occases coûtent plus que de raison (pour mes maigres ressources).

Je suis toujours à l'affût de super-affaires en occases, je garde un œil ouvert sur les modèles qui n'intéressent pas grand monde.
C'est comme ça qu'on peut mettre la main sur des petits bijoux, comme la Favre-Leuba que je portais ce matin, pour laquelle j'étais le seul enchérisseur et que j'avais eu pour 50€ O_O










Je voulais une ZENITH à tout prix (enfin non, justement) dans ma collection et je suis tombé sur cette petite "Port Royal" à mouvement ETA que j'ai eu pour 200€










Une FORTIS Trueline pour à peine plus de 100€










Ou des marques plus confidentielles comme cette _Jaquet+Girard_ :










Et l'an dernier, cette petite allemande de l'Est :










Toutes ces montres étaient sous la barre des 150€, ça permet de se faire des GROS plaisirs à moindres frais ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Peut-être bien, _aussi_ ;-)
> 
> C'est vraisemblablement une _franken_, alors je ne connais pas son âge exact :think:
> 
> ...


Effectivement ça trompe bien l'oeil cette astuce, j'en prend bonne note car je sens que cela me servira un de ces jours ^^
Merci Reno


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Impréssionant Reno!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On rentre à la maison après 8 jours à la mer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> En raquette?? :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui raquette à neige (Snowshoes), comment vous dites ça en France?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui raquette à neige (Snowshoes), comment vous dites ça en France?


C'est bien ça, des raquettes pour marcher dans des neiges profondes. Mais j'étais surpris que tu ais besoin de porter des raquettes en avril. Ou est tu? J'ai oublié

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'est bien ça, des raquettes pour marcher dans des neiges profondes. Mais j'étais surpris que tu ais besoin de porter des raquettes en avril. Ou est tu? J'ai oublié
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Au Quebec dans le coin de la beauce a moins de 100km du Maine USA. Il reste environ 60-70cm au sol... Mais cette semaine il annonce 10 à 16 degrés ca devrais fondre assez vite.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Boschett Harpoon ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Au Quebec dans le coin de la beauce a moins de 100km du Maine USA. Il reste environ 60-70cm au sol... Mais cette semaine il annonce 10 à 16 degrés ca devrais fondre assez vite.


Wow, 60cm !!??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot. Dur dur la reprise. Pelagos jusqu'à ce que j'aille chercher mes montres au coffre de la banque. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR Sur Super Engineer II
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1 'Brass' pour aujourd'hui. Encore une sublime journée sous le soleil b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'adore les mecas, ça ne me dérange pas de remettre un coup de manivelle tous les deux jours, bien au contraire =)








Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Journée débute et je vais au boulot avec la Sea Dweller. Ciao. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

alex79 said:


> J'adore les mecas, ça ne me dérange pas de remettre un coup de manivelle tous les deux jours, bien au contraire =)
> Bonne semaine à tous


Oui, je les retrouve préférable aux automatiques. Moins complexe, plus engageante, typiquement plus mince et plus léger. :-!

C'est longtemps depuis que je ai eu l'occasion de prendre et retoucher des photos dans la matinée, mais je manque poster dans cette discussion, donc voici une photo ancienne de la montre que je portais pour les deux derniers jours:









Et voici celui que je vais probablement porter ce soir pour un match d'hockey (car les lunettes tournantes sont très utiles pour chronométrer les entractes entre les périodes):









- Stéphen


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tissot Visodate ce jour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; la "*Big 0*" de Gorbachev 














































Photos prises à l'iPhone (c'est pas mal ce que ces satanés _smartphones_ sont capables de faire en photo, de nos jours&#8230


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; la "*Big 0*" de Gorbachev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui en effet  très jolies!

Je n'ai pas appareil photos. Je n'utilise que mon iPhone 5S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Président Obama est dans Charlotte aujourd'hui et juste en face donc gris bordel uptown 

Je porte ma 112 avec un super bracelet fait par mon ami Art en cuir "Shell Cordovan 8" de Horween 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi une russe...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TITUS* Tuning Fork&#8230; _seconde fluide_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Une seiko 6309-7040 quelque peu modfiée ce matin
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette Enicar Sherpa Graph circa mid60's a le calibre V72 qui équipait aussi la fameuse ROLEX Daytona de cette période entre autre.

Ma SubC doit arriver aujourd'hui et si la femme est à la n'ai son pour signer quand le facteur passe, je la porterai ce soir... Et demain au boulot bien sur 

Bonne journée à tous




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette Enicar Sherpa Graph circa mid60's a le calibre V72 qui équipait aussi la fameuse ROLEX Daytona de cette période entre autre.
> 
> Ma SubC doit arriver aujourd'hui et si la femme est à la n'ai son pour signer quand le facteur passe, je la porterai ce soir... Et demain au boulot bien sur
> 
> Bonne journée à tous


O_O une merveille cette ENICAR, Brice ; super combo sur NATO cuir :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O une merveille cette ENICAR, Brice ; super combo sur NATO cuir :-!


Merci Reno. J'en voulais une depuis longtemps

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce soir Benarus Remora 2
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Chenonceau_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est revenue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est revenue


Félicitations. :-!

Toujours pas de nouvelle photo, mais je porte aujourd'hui (et hier aussi) la Sinn U200 SDR:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est revenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Brice. 
Je devrais apprendre aux montres que j'ai vendu à revenir à la maison ^^

Rien de nouveau cette semaine, toutes mes belles on eut leur tour de manège 









Bon weekend a tous.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

De bien belles montres messieurs.

Je passe ma PO à l'estival avec un bracelet d'omega 8500 et une boucle Fconstant qui fait bien le job et arbore un logo discret pour 2 fois moins cher que l'original.

J'ai revu la pelagos quand j'ai cherché le bracelet dans un AD...elle me démange.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en







*BIG 0* aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Remora 2
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le matin c' était ça 









mais après midi j' ai changé


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et voilà caperinias et bières ce soir








En bonus une photo des camions en liste d'attente, une fois ça fini dans deux ans j'aurais peut être le droit à une FP Journe #neversaynever


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oops les camions


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh de la Erdinger  Ca vaut pas une belle montre mais c'est pas mal


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pour ce soir, ma préférée.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_'Signal'_ pour un magnifique Dimanche sous le soleil b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Sarb 045


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bon Dimanche à tous!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Bon dimanche! Voici ma nouvelle Bambino avec mes pleiades!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tissot Visodate au poignet aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Félicitations. :-!
> 
> Toujours pas de nouvelle photo, mais je porte aujourd'hui (et hier aussi) la Sinn U200 SDR:
> 
> View attachment 3681426


Merci!! Elle est magnifique ta Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Harpo said:


> Bon dimanche! Voici ma nouvelle Bambino avec mes pleiades!


Elle est superbe cette Orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

20100 said:


> View attachment 3693210
> 
> Pour ce soir, ma préférée.


Je l'adore cette Seiko Shogun!! Diashield Ti est génial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est superbe cette Orient.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci -- j'ai longuement hésité entre celle-là et la Visodate de Tissot... Bon, pour l'instant je suis content, même si Orient et les chiffres romains ça fait deux


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, la pelagos aujourd'hui








J'ai aidé mon cher papa a remettre la lunette de son aquaracer en place, elle était bloquée par la crasse accumulé, tout est en ordre maintenant, il est ravi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On commence la semaine _léger_, souple sur les appuis.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis
Une autre semaine au boulot et j'attaque avec la Submariner C 114060. 
Excellente semaine à tous 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> On commence la semaine _léger_, souple sur les appuis.


Ah ouais. Ça a l'air léger en effet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 Sur Super Engineer
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les frenchies 
Je porte la Sea Dweller ce matin.

Préférez vous la SD ou la SubC?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MM82 b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les frenchies
> Je porte la Sea Dweller ce matin.
> 
> *Préférez vous la SD ou la SubC?*


Les deux sont superbes.

Petite préférence pour la SD malgré tout (pour avoir vu les deux qu'un ancien collègue a possédé tour à tour). Elle a une taille un peu plus "moderne". Évidemment, la SUB _no-date_ reste un classique indémodable.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça y est, Bali ! 
Comme d'habitude c'est une tuerie  
Allé quelques photos à partager  








L'appartement








Devant l'appartement









Des mieux demain histoire de vous donner envie de venir en Indonésie


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les frenchies
> Je porte la Sea Dweller ce matin.
> 
> Préférez vous la SD ou la SubC?
> ...


Pour répondre à cette question vitale, j'aurais besoin de les avoir en main pour bien pouvoir les différencier  tu peux me les envoyer Brice ?

Les deux sont splendides, une petite préférence pour la sub par rapport au cadran sans date. 
La SD a l'air plus épaisse ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire :s


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un pti' coup de PO qui ne me quitte plus depuis l'acquisition du rubber orange omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Amphibian 710*_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hamilton viewmatic pour l'après-midi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

20100 said:


> Superbe!


Merci!! Ton Hami est très chouette aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Héritée de mon papi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un homme de goût ce papi  .









Un café, un freedent, mmh non une PO ! et go. J'adore ce bracelet. J'ai envie d'acheter une PO 8500 juste pour en porter une 2e sur ce rubber...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"_*Komandirskie*_" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est super cool celle la Réno

Je porte la Rolex Submariner 114060









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Un homme de goût ce papi  .
> 
> View attachment 3745498
> 
> ...


Merci bcp.

J'aime vraiment bcp ta PO sur ce bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Armida A8
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore des précipitations de neige ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise _ultra pas chère_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai 112 sur un bracelet de cuir Horween Shell fait par mon ami Art. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Toute fraîche de ce matin,


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

10cm de neige au sol ce matin. Je suis vraiment ecoeurer de cette température!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend 









Almost decided to sell it this week yet it looks so good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splendide la Tudor!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1 "laiton" pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Aviator 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

20100 said:


> Splendide la Tudor!


Merci bcp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *1936* _California_ pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Cave Dweller Sur Mesh
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. 
Sea Dweller 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 
J'avais la daytona aujourd'hui et certainement demain aussi, voir toute la semaine peut être. 
La semaine dernière en séminaire j'ai vu de nombreuses rolex two tone, a croire que ça redevient à la mode, du coup ça fait plaisir =) 









Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée cette Submariner moderne et il est l'heure de rentrer a la maison. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Mach 2000 LED* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 
79090 bleu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

ah ma favorite parmi tes submariner.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Arriver cette après-midi dans la boite aux letrres... La Barbos Marine, j'ai essayé mon "mesh" bracelet, j'aime bien ce combo.
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok* _Amphibian_ 710 pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde
Bcp de meetings aujourd'hui avec une équipe d'audit donc je porte la 114060.

Bonne journée à tous 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour messieurs, dernier jour de la semaine avec ça









Bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1 _Brass_ pour un Jeudi sous la pluie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Benarus Moray Vintage avec cadran gris. Très bien faite, superbe et seulement 500$. Bien joué Benarus


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Benarus Moray Vintage avec cadran gris. Très bien faite, superbe et seulement 500$. Bien joué Benarus


Magnifique.

Félicitations, Brice :-!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Mes favoris


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un peu de Damasko messieurs ?









Avec ses copines actuelles.









Jolie benarus Brice . J'aime bien ce coté rétro et la couronne de diamètre respectable.

Pour ma part je suis en négoce pour une speedmaster mais un modèle x33. Des chances que ça me fasse réduire ma collection si elle me rejoins.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore l'Armida&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Reno, sympa le combo olive 








La pelagos aujourd'hui comme tous les week-ends


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello Reno, sympa le combo olive


Merci Alex ;-)



> La pelagos aujourd'hui comme tous les week-ends


Superbe, cette TUDOR |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switched to a thick tricolour Zulu with a spare buckle.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cocorico !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue Sur Watchadoo
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jolies montres tout le monde 

Je porte ma 16660









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Arrivée ce matin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise, pour moi, la dernière arrivée b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Très décontracté


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

5h de route AR pour échanger ma bond dont je me lassais contre une speedmaster x33 1er modèle. 

photos à suivre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En troc de ma diver 300 plus quelques centaine de deniers. Pas de full set et bien vécué, 17 ans la speedie de l'espace. Pleinement fonctionnelle et superbe titane, quel confort.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ma nouvelle Tissot


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Plein de nouveautés, ça fait plaisir 








En famille au vert à une heure de la maison, deux jours dans un hôtel qu'on adore tous.

La pelagos au poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Komandirskie_ b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus pourquoi pas, plongée extrême sous la pluie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42mm
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec la dernière arrivée de la semaine dernière. Mais j'ai changé de bracelet pour la 5ème fois... Je m'amuse ..




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je continue avec la dernière arrivée de la semaine dernière. Mais j'ai changé de bracelet pour la 5ème fois... Je m'amuse ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ce combo!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je continue avec la dernière arrivée de la semaine dernière. Mais j'ai changé de bracelet pour la 5ème fois... Je m'amuse ..





DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore ce combo!


+1 Très chouette, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _Komandirskie_&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup les gars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez, on commence une autre semaine au boulot. Peut être vais-je jouer au loto cette semaine pour ne plus avoir à travailler 
En attendant, je débute cette semaine avec la Sub céramique 114060. Ciao. A+








De plus près. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, à l'essai ce nouveau combo. 
Le côté arrondi du bracelet s'associe bien à la flieger =) 
En images 







￼


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Petits travaux pratiques hier pour mon premier jour de vacances. Satinage de la lunette au papier de verre très fin et petit brossage de la bouche du bracelet qui était bien touchée.

Vraiment agréable à porter cette x33.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

16660









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur un NATO blanc-bleu :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur un NATO blanc-bleu :


Haha!! C'est la saison des natos qui commence, les beaux jours arrivent


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Haha!! C'est la saison des natos qui commence, les beaux jours arrivent


Ça se dégage un peu, mais la journée avait commencé sous la flotte et le ciel gris&#8230; quant aux températures, elles n'ont pas dépassé 15° aujourd'hui.

On n'est pas encore en Été ;-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En vacances donc du temps à tuer. J'ai recupéré un pad abrasif et du papier de verre super fin. Finition de l'insert de la lunette et tentative de récupérer le bracelet. Pas pro pour un sou mais je suis satisfait. Vu qu'elle fonctionne très bien je ne vois pas l'utilité de l'envoyer se faire une beauté chez Omega. Comme ils disent aux USA If it aint broke, don't fix it  .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 3880170
> 
> 
> En vacances donc du temps à tuer. J'ai recupéré un pad abrasif et du papier de verre super fin. Finition de l'insert de la lunette et tentative de récupérer le bracelet. Pas pro pour un sou mais je suis satisfait. Vu qu'elle fonctionne très bien je ne vois pas l'utilité de l'envoyer se faire une beauté chez Omega. Comme ils disent aux USA If it aint broke, don't fix it  .


Sur un aspect matte c'est certainement plus amicale , en tout cas c'est courageux de ta part d'entreprendre ces travaux de remise en forme pour ta nouvelle acquisition  
Les marques les plus profondes peuvent être atténuées et dissimulées dans la masse j'imagine 

Pas de photos sur le poignet ?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Et un wristshot


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Plus de douze semaines d'attente pour recevoir cette montre.... Mieux vaut tard que jamais comme dirait l'autre!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Ça se dégage un peu, mais la journée avait commencé sous la flotte et le ciel gris&#8230; quant aux températures, elles n'ont pas dépassé 15° aujourd'hui.
> 
> On n'est pas encore en Été ;-)


27-29 Degrés toute la semaine 

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Entre 30 et 38 toute l'année. 
La flieger aujourd'hui =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

encore et toujours&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> encore et toujours&#8230; b-)


Je fais comme toi Reno, ces derniers jours je n'arrête pas de changer de bracelets, ce soir j'ai mis le caoutchouc sur la pelagos


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je fais comme toi Reno, ces derniers jours je n'arrête pas de changer de bracelets, ce soir j'ai mis le caoutchouc sur la pelagos


:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool celle la Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cool celle la Reno


Merci Brice.

J'avais déjà *trois* Vostok, mais celle-ci est vraiment la première à un être un véritable coup de foudre. J'en suis raide dingue.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Toute a l'heure en essayant la nouvelle Porsche Macan S 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger* b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une tite ML


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Submariner en attendant l'arrivée d'une belle Suisse 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tu attends quoi de nouveau Brice, tu piques ma curiosité =D


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une tite ML


Elle est vraiment spectaculaire, cette Maurice Lacroix


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Reno ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hop, fin des travaux pratiques. C'est le plus satiné que je puisse faire des mes dix doigts. Test d'étanchéité sans soucis malgré sa spécification 3 atm seulement et ses 17 ans.

En effet Brice, curieux de voir cette Suisse en approche .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok puisque vous êtes impatients 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Blancpain ah superbe. Pas ma préférée mais elle en jette un max quand même .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ok puisque vous êtes impatients


O_O wow

Superbe, félicitations Brice :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci les gars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super montre, le fini en stainless du boitier est à la perfection!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci les gars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


           
Alors la monsieur je dis chapeau!! 
Je dis WWOOOOOWW!! 
Je sais que tu en parlais de puis un certain temps, en un mot... Enjoy Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super montre, le fini en stainless du boitier est à la perfection!


Merci bcp. Ce modèle la est faite en titanium au lieu de SS mais elle n'est pas trop foncé comme gris. J'adore. Tres légère.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Alors la monsieur je dis chapeau!!
> Je dis WWOOOOOWW!!
> Je sais que tu en parlais de puis un certain temps, en un mot... Enjoy Brice


Merci bcp! Ça faisait trop longtemps que j'hésitais  mais bon il a fallu en sacrifier aussi. 
Merci encore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah ouais en titane ? Vachement réussi le brossé, ça casse les on dit que seul Seiko savent faire un beau travail sur le titane. C'est bluffant ici, je la prenais pour de l'acier brossé.

Y'a un fond plein ou vitré ? histoire qu'on puisse apprécier le mouvement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah ouais en titane ? Vachement réussi le brossé, ça casse les on dit que seul Seiko savent faire un beau travail sur le titane. C'est bluffant ici, je la prenais pour de l'acier brossé.
> 
> Y'a un fond plein ou vitré ? histoire qu'on puisse apprécier le mouvement.


Oui tout en titane. Le "rotor" est en or. 
Je la porte aujourd'hui aussi 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui tout en titane. Le "rotor" est en or.
> Je la porte aujourd'hui aussi


O_O vraiment superbe.

On est dans un autre monde, là


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah sympa le fond. C'est magnifiquement fini ! 

Je trouve ça d'une beauté toute en sobriété et classe. Y'a rien de clinquant, que du bon goût . 

C'était un graal horloger pour toi ?


Pas de photos mais X-33 comme tous les jours. J'ai fait faire la mise à la taille dans un galerie lafayette suisse. Le chargé de vente voulait me donner un ticket d'attente et la personne en charge de l'aspect technique voyant la montre me prends de suite. Il l'examine sous toutes les coutures, me dit d'en prendre soin et me dit au revoir avec un clin d'oeil. C'était gratuit pour les omega apparemment .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Difficile de passer après Brice&#8230;

Pour moi aujourd'hui, c'était une très démocratique







*Mach 2000 LED*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Arriver aujourd'hui! La bête... Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _1936_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Orient, pourquoi pas


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Aujourd'hui c'est orzotto!









Bonne journee a tous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourdhui

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cette bathyscaphe est une vraie merveille, j'en avais essayé une il y a qlq mois et j'étais scotché par la finition et les autres détails travaillés à la perfection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Cette bathyscaphe est une vraie merveille, j'en avais essayé une il y a qlq mois et j'étais scotché par la finition et les autres détails travaillés à la perfection.


Merci Alex. Elle m'hypnotise des fois 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui Seiko


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Encore la Benarus Megalodon aujourd'hui!
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Encore la Benarus Megalodon aujourd'hui!
> *


very cool, love the combo!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars et bonne semaine courte. 
Ça aujourd'hui









J'ai retrouvé la boîte de ma daytona, elle est vrillé.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Encore la Benarus Megalodon aujourd'hui!
> *


Sympa dans le noir, on dirait une fleur  
J'adore Qd ça s'allume bien comme ça.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe sur bracelet Canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je continue avec la BPFF Bathyscaphe mais sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Horween Dublin noir que mon ami Art m'a fait. Ça l'habille un peu pour aller au bureau 


















La couture est faite avec un fil épais couleur titane comme le boîtier de la montre. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce matin je continue avec la BPFF Bathyscaphe mais sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Horween Dublin noir que mon ami Art m'a fait. Ça l'habille un peu pour aller au bureau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La montre est vraiment classe, spécialement sur ce bracelet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et bonjour =) 









Bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* sur bracelet nylon pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Et bonjour =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> La montre est vraiment classe, spécialement sur ce bracelet!


Merci beaucoup. 
Un jour de plus. Les autres montres sont jalouses 
Bracelet cuir Horween Shell cordovan 8



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnifique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, j'étais content du rendu des images aujourd'hui, elles sont plus fidèles que d'habitude. 
Bonne lumière et j'ai enfin trouvé le réglage de stabilisation Hehe.

J'espère voir cette BP à ton poignet pendant longtemps, c'est une perle à conserver amha ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, vivement le long week end ^^
Je fini la semaine avec ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*"TYPE A"* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chagnement de l'après-midi pour une toute nouvelle _*Komandirskie*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je laisse la BP de reposer un peu et mes autres montres se sentaient un peu jalouses 
Tudor 79090 bleu... Ma montre préférée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Bonjour, mon premier post dans la section francophone.

Jeep99dad: ta Tudor est à croquer.
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une 14060M aujourd'hui et je suis étonnamment surpris par son confort et sa discrétion.

Bon, comme j'ai publié toutes mes photos de disponible sur mon phone, je publie un rush inexploité. Ma 14060M désossée:

View attachment 3974642


Bonne soirée à tous (ou bonne journée) ici 23h40 à Paris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiagu said:


> Bonjour, mon premier post dans la section francophone.
> 
> Jeep99dad: ta Tudor est à croquer.
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une 14060M aujourd'hui et je suis étonnamment surpris par son confort et sa discrétion.
> ...


Bienvenue!! Et superbe acquisition. 
18h19 a charlotte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour 
Presque 11 am a Jakarta, tranquillou a la maison avec les enfants. 
Je suis repassé sur le bracelet en Ti =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise, la nouvelle pour ce Jeudi de l'Ascension :








*KOMANDIRSKIE* 861641


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ouuuullaaaahhh!!! 
Elle a du chien celle là comme on dit chez moi =) 
Nice Reno.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ouuuullaaaahhh!!!
> Elle a du chien celle là comme on dit chez moi =)
> Nice Reno.


Merci Alex :-d

Wooooof !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petit lume shot qui va bien


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui tout en titane. Le "rotor" est en or.
> Je la porte aujourd'hui aussi
> 
> 
> ...


C'est qu'elle sangle elle parait bien!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ouuuullaaaahhh!!!
> Elle a du chien celle là comme on dit chez moi =)
> Nice Reno.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller aujourd'hui au boulot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un _canvas_ sable :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le weekend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon week-end à tous !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Marathon JSAR Sur Isofrane
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

J'ai changé en Raketa russe


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La même qu'hier, sur un _canvas_ sable :


Superbe. Je l'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday Gents.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Soxa 6309-7040
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La 116600









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Komandirskie_ b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Alpha


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Megalodon ce matin









*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous et un excellent début de semaine. Je commence avec la BPFF Bathyscaphe au bureau de matin. 
A+
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Salut à tous.
Je démarre la semaine avec cette petite bombe qui a détrôné ma Sub (d'où son surnom: David).
Le bracelet combi est d'un confort exceptionnel. Si ça vous tente, allez-y ! C'est pas cher et ça vaut le coup d'essayer

ref: GW-M5610BC

View attachment 4030154


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai fini la journée de travail sur la terrasse avec la maison avec la SDc









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Salut à tous.
> Je démarre la semaine avec cette petite bombe qui a détrôné ma Sub (d'où son surnom: David).
> Le bracelet combi est d'un confort exceptionnel. Si ça vous tente, allez-y ! C'est pas cher et ça vaut le coup d'essayer
> 
> ...


A ce point là?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le daytona


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un peu de PO  et en pleine réflexion pour acheter le bracelet acier Damasko pour mon chrono flieger ou le vendre pour une speedmaster..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _K_ :


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

alex79 said:


> A ce point là?


Je te rassure, ma Sub est de retour mais c'est ma G-Shock préférée.
Le bracelet est vraiment bon. Une fois au poignet, t'as plus envie de l'enlever. Idéal pour le sport et activités vigoureuses.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Du bois ce matin...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Le daytona


Ah ouais! Ça assure!! La grande classe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4036794
> 
> 
> Un peu de PO  et en pleine réflexion pour acheter le bracelet acier Damasko pour mon chrono flieger ou le vendre pour une speedmaster..


Une autre beauté.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence ce mardi comme j'avais fini lundi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi suite à l'arrivée d'un _shark_ pour ma 1936&#8230;














































Content d'avoir pu enfin trouver une solution pour passer cette MM sur bracelet acier (ce qui n'est pas si évident)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4036794
> 
> 
> Un peu de PO  et en pleine réflexion pour acheter le bracelet acier Damasko pour mon chrono flieger ou le vendre pour une speedmaster..


Une speedy sans doute, si l'achat est faisable sans trop de sacrifices


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci pour la PO. Le nouveau modèle est très alléchant mais celui-ci est intemporel à mes yeux, un classique au poignet dont je ne me lasse pas.

Pour la speedie c'est que je vais sur mes 30ans et au fond je suis plus amateur d'avoir quelques belles montres qui s'adaptent aux situations que d'en avoir une boîte pleine. J'aimerais commémorer également mon mariage qui arrive dans moins d'un an et la speedmaster pro me semble être une compagne de poignet intemporelle. Toutefois j'apprécie la Damasko pour ses qualités techniques, les joints viton, le boîtier durci, le 7750 facile à entretenir et superbement réglé d'usine. 

L'icône contre la technologie allemande...Si je veux la speed je dois sacrifier la Damasko


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'aimerais commémorer également mon mariage qui arrive dans moins d'un an


Un peu en avance mais mes sincères félicitations ! ça me fait penser que je devrais m'y mettre aussi. J'ai l'âge du Christ moi...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour ce soir et demain une Deep Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte la Seiko Shogun sur un bracelet Canvas fait par mon ami Art de DrunkArtStraps. Cette montre est vraiment extra. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah la shogun ! Extra cette 'petite' plongeuse titane. Je vois que la blancpain t'as contaminé à ce métal léger et confortable ? 









x33 aujourdh'ui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la _1936_ sur maille&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. L'autre Sea Dweller aujourd'hui, la plus vielle nais charmeuse 16600  j'ai décidé laquelle je dois vendre 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah la shogun ! Extra cette 'petite' plongeuse titane. Je vois que la blancpain t'as contaminé à ce métal léger et confortable ?
> 
> View attachment 4048698
> 
> ...


Je suis un fan des montres titanium depuis des années, j'ai eu en autre la Oméga SMP Ti cadran bleu, Benarus Moray Ti, JLC NSA, BP, Shogun, etc... C'est super. J'aime la couleur aussi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour à tous. L'autre Sea Dweller aujourd'hui, la plus vielle nais charmeuse 16600  j'ai décidé laquelle je dois vendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah je me disais bien que tu en avais deux différentes ces derniers temps, je n'osais pas faire de remarques  
Tu vas conserver la plus ancienne du coup ? 
J'ai essayé une paire de vintage cette après-midi, dieu merci je suis resté fort et n'ai rien acheté 








Dsl mauvaise photo

Je dois économiser encore cette année pour prendre " the montre " d'ici 2016. C'est pas facile de ne pas craquer, même pas pour une g-shock lol


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La chinoise


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'avais ça aujourd'hui, demain aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le mouvement hop








Je vous rassure, je ne l'ai pas démonté  
Il a de la gueule.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Le mouvement hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super en effet!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


C'est quel modèle? Chouette 
Edit. J'ai déjà trouvé


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oprzemyslaw said:


> C'est quel modèle? Chouette
> Edit. J'ai déjà trouvé


Merci!  c'est la Shogun. Titane Diashield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui une autre montre en titanium 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, bon la ML encore aujourd'hui


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Et la Chinoise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française pour ce beau Vendredi sous le soleil&#8230; la *Y&B* "_Lavalière_" :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une française pour ce beau Vendredi sous le soleil&#8230; la *Y&B* "_Lavalière_" :


Le soleil, une belle montre, que du bonheur 

Pareil ici


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le soleil, une belle montre, que du bonheur


Oooooooh, oui b-)



> Pareil ici


Vraiment superbe :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe celle la, Reno!!!! J'adore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous. 
Bathys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une autre Boschett aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe celle la, Reno!!!! J'adore


Merci Brice


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4075289


Nice nice nice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une autre Boschett aujourd'hui


Il y a l'air d'y avoir moins de neige chez toi  
Elle va bien cette Boschett.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci Alex  .

J'ai passé une journée à Genève et j'ai bien scruté tous les AD Omega en particulier, la speedmaster me fait de l'oeil mais avec la Damasko au poignet c'était encore plus dur de trancher pour la vendre en faveur de l'Omega..donc suspense ! 

J'ai vu la bathyscaphe de l'ami Brice en vrai dans une vitrine et je pense y avoir laissé un peu de bave ...elle est vraiment superbe !


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Pour la soirée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Il y a l'air d'y avoir moins de neige chez toi
> Elle va bien cette Boschett.


Merci Alex! Enfin oui la neige est fondu  Il annonce -2 cette nuit et mes pruniers sont en fleurs, en esépérant qu'il supporte cette nuit froide!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa bon week end a tous, la bête au poignet ( Enfin sur la table pour la photo ) =p


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa bon week end a tous, la bête au poignet ( Enfin sur la table pour la photo ) =p


Super cette Tudor sur Bracelet en Acier Inox! Un jur un jour j'en aurais une au poignet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super cette Tudor sur Bracelet en Acier Inox! Un jur un jour j'en aurais une au poignet!


Hehe je te le souhaite, c'est une vraie merveille entièrement en Ti ( sauf le clasp)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Shogun sur un bracelet nylon Timefactors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*J'essaie mon nouveau bracelet en cuir Italien sur ma Armida...








*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement pour la soirée : _*Speed*_ double saphir b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399 On Super Engineer
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah mais sapristi, je n'ai pas encore posté ici, aujourd'hui ?&#8230; :-s

Je me rattrape donc ; aujourd'hui, j'avais la *RAKETA* "_ATOM_" au poignet :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ah mais sapristi, je n'ai pas encore posté ici, aujourd'hui ?&#8230; :-s
> 
> Je me rattrape donc ; aujourd'hui, j'avais la *RAKETA* "_ATOM_" au poignet :


Il semble que ce shark passe d'une montre a l'autre depuis qlq jours 

Demain c'est Tuesday speedy non? =p


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Il semble que ce shark passe d'une montre a l'autre depuis qlq jours


En fait il y en a deux ; un en 24mm qui est sur la 1936,










et un en 22mm qui est passé de ma dernière Komandirskie à cette Raketa ;-)



















et qui était encore auparavant sur une Amphibian :










Faut reconnaître que je suis un peu dans une phase _shark_ ;-)



> Demain c'est Tuesday speedy non? =p


Ça aurait pu, mais c'est la p'tite dernière :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

De sortie au ciné, on va voir madmax avec madame.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Changement pour la soirée : _*Speed*_ double saphir b-)


Superbe Speedy Reno et deux photos incroyables !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je viens juste de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas poste hier. Nous avions fait un barbecue dans le jardin avec la famille puis étions allés à la piscine ou mon petit fils a pris son premier bain piscine  Le soir la femme et moi sommes sortis pour un dîner fondue histoire de célébrer nos 17 ans de mariage. 
J'avais porté deux montres:
La Bathyscaphe titane sur un bracelet Canvas Terra Cota


















Et la Scurfa DiverOne Silicon 2 sur un bracelet en "waxed Canvas" à la piscine 









Aujourd'hui c'est férié ici, on célèbre Mémorial Day et pensons aux soldats qui ont fait des sacrifices et leurs familles. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Waaoouuuuu 17 années de mariage Brice, c'est admirable °°° respect =) 

Superbes tes montres, des bonnes récompenses pour travailler dur sans doute. Respect aussi ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe Speedy Reno et deux photos incroyables !!!


Merci Brice 



Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens juste de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas poste hier. Nous avions fait un barbecue dans le jardin avec la famille puis étions allés à la piscine ou mon petit fils a pris son premier bain piscine  Le soir la femme et moi sommes sortis pour un dîner fondue histoire de célébrer nos 17 ans de mariage.
> J'avais porté deux montres:
> La Bathyscaphe titane sur un bracelet Canvas Terra Cota
> 
> ...


Félicitations pour cette belle famille que vous avez su construire toi et ton épouse au fil des ans.

Et belles montres, bien sûr ;-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

17 ans de mariage ! j'entame ma 1ère année l'an prochain . J'espère durer autant. Mais je songe plus à quelle montre je vais m'offrir pour commémorer qu'aux préparatifs 

Reno tu m'aides pas à ne pas craquer sur une speedy là...

Pas de photo mais je continues sur la Damasko


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Reno tu m'aides pas à ne pas craquer sur une speedy là...


C'est vraiment une montre géniale&#8230;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/speedmaster-3573-50-00-a-311549.html

Soit dit en passant, j'ai un parcours un peu _atypique_ dans le milieu des collectionneurs de montres&#8230; j'ai *commencé* par mon graal, puisque j'ai eu l'occasion d'acheter la Speed de mes rêves début 2008, alors que je recommençais tout juste à me réintéresser aux montres, après des années sans rien au poignet 

Alors que pour beaucoup, c'est la "montée en gamme" qui est au programme, pour ma part, j'ai commencé par me payer la montre de mes rêves, puis je suis redescendu vers des montre beaucoup plus raisonnables, très peu chères et bien moins prestigieuses, comme les petites russes que vous avez vu défiler ces derniers jours ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la *K* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa ça ici pour aujourd'hui









Dommage que les photos ne rendent pas justice à cette montre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup tout le monde. Je suis bien content qu'elle me garde si longtemps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Speed à vélo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Félicitations Brice pour ces 17 années! C'est le plus beau cadeaux que des enfants puisse avoir, leur 2 parents toujours ensemble à leur cotés!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté la Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Titane sur bracelet Canvas. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Félicitations Brice pour ces 17 années! C'est le plus beau cadeaux que des enfants puisse avoir, leur 2 parents toujours ensemble à leur cotés!


Merci! Tu as bien raison, il y a trop de familles déchirées et des enfances détruites par des parents divorcés.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour aller avec les vêtements


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vous en pensez quoi de la BR 03-92 phantom en 42 mm les gars ? 
On me propose de la troquer.









Une de mes préférés de BR, l'assise est bien sûr mon poignet, l'épaisseur de 10 mm est un plus, et le côté stealth passe ou casse / ça passe bien pour moi...

Les moins PVD coated / j'aurai préféré en céramique, et le lume dans qlq années safaiblira / par conséquent illisible dans le noir.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tu troques quoi contre ça Alex ? Sur le coup ça a un look sympa mais on doit s'en lasser plutôt rapidement je pense, sauf si on est un inconditionnel de la marque. Les aiguilles seraient plus flashy pour trancher et permettre une lecture aisée de l'heure ça me conviendrait mieux.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Sarb045


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, Speedy Mark III de mon cote aujourd'hui.






Pour ce que ca vaut, j'aime bien les Phantoms - d'ailleurs j'aurait probablement achete (d'occas) la BR 03-92 que j'ai essaie, sauf qu'il manquait une vis, specifiquement celle marque "DO NOT UNSCREW"...!? Mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont vraiment hyper-stealth, lecture parfois assez difficile. Bonne journee a tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai tendance _a priori_ à me méfier des "phantom"&#8230; ça a l'air sympa, mais comme dit Bender, j'aurais peur de m'en lasser&#8230;

Sinon, j'aime assez B&R, et de leurs boîtiers "carrés" en particulier, donc je trouve la montre très chouette.

La _lisibilité_, ça reste quand même essentiel pour une montre. 
Ma *lip* "Type A" souffre de ce côté-là (rouge sur noir), et il faut reconnaître que je la porte moins souvent que je l'aimerais à cause de ça.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Tu troques quoi contre ça Alex ? Sur le coup ça a un look sympa mais on doit s'en lasser plutôt rapidement je pense, sauf si on est un inconditionnel de la marque. Les aiguilles seraient plus flashy pour trancher et permettre une lecture aisée de l'heure ça me conviendrait mieux.


Pour ma Stowa mais j'apprécie beaucoup cette Flieger, et malgré l'attirance pour la BR j'ai peur de regretter ce troque. On verra vendredi Qd je verrai mon pote et surtout l'état de sa BR. 
Quoique après les dernières heures de réflexion la balance est en faveur de ma Stowa. 


Reno said:


> J'ai tendance _a priori_ à me méfier des "phantom"&#8230; ça a l'air sympa, mais comme dit Bender, j'aurais peur de m'en lasser&#8230;
> 
> Sinon, j'aime assez B&R, et de leurs boîtiers "carrés" en particulier, donc je trouve la montre très chouette.
> 
> ...


Oui pareil ici d'où cette hésitation, certainement un bon kif sur les débuts et après c'est fort possible que les aiguilles restent statique pour un long moment :think :


Uhrmensch said:


> Salut, Speedy Mark III de mon cote aujourd'hui.
> View attachment 4126417
> Pour ce que ca vaut, j'aime bien les Phantoms - d'ailleurs j'aurait probablement achete (d'occas) la BR 03-92 que j'ai essaie, sauf qu'il manquait une vis, specifiquement celle marque "DO NOT UNSCREW"...!? Mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont vraiment hyper-stealth, lecture parfois assez difficile. Bonne journee a tous!


Sympa cette speedy, on en voit pas assez  
Même d'occasion ces BR sont plus onéreuses, pour quelques billets de plus on a accès à des choses bcp plus noble, une speedy ou PO par exemple et la il n'y a pas photo.

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et de nouveau la Bathyscaphe Titane









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


>


O_O wow

Ça aussi c'est beau, et ça ne court pas les rues


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Et de nouveau la Bathyscaphe Titane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais  
Superbe Brice, excellent goûts ! 


tenge said:


>


Première fois que je vois ce modèle, plus de photos serai bienvenue


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On parle tous anglais hein 

Je copie colle 








Loving it, the dial tone with the hangs, the gold second hand and the size of the subdial ( wider than usual for small second subdial ), size and case colour, just perfect for my wrist ￼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


Elle est superbe et ce cadran bleu est magnifique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


En voilà une autre qui est d'un bleu superbe!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais
> Superbe Brice, excellent goûts !
> 
> Première fois que je vois ce modèle, plus de photos serai bienvenue


Merci beaucoup Alex


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

formation aujourdhui. je sors la chemise et la damasko


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est Speedy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> En voilà une autre qui est d'un bleu superbe!!


Merci Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bonne journée tout le monde!








*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> formation aujourdhui. je sors la chemise et la damasko


No pic / it didn't happened


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Je porte ma montre préférée et j'adore le vieux bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous. Je porte ma montre préférée et j'adore le vieux bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super sur son bracelet en Inox


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Citizen pour cette après-midi


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Exact alex ! La fonction attacher une image fonctionne jamais depuis mon phone...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir on se relaxe avec la Benarus Moray vintage


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, une Martin Braun aujourd'hui. 'Suis pas grand fanatique de ses montres celeste, mais je trouve que les modeles plus simple sont, en generale, assez reussi. Dommage que Franck Muller Watchland semble avoir cesser production de toute la gamme MB - ca risque surtout de devenir interessant au prochain service d'entretien... :-(









Bon Weekend a tous!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

voilà , it happened, damasko et chemise, de hier


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'attaque le week-end après avoir dîné en famille... Sport. 
Semaine de fou furieux bon bref, la montre qui me blablate pas en ce vendredi









Bonne week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arriver ce matin la 6309-7040, modifications unique de Loyswatch...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un samedi comme je les aime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Encore pour aujour'dhui ma "nouvelle" Seiko 6309-7040 Camo

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je porte la Benarus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'aime bien cette Benarus Brice. Et quel morceau cette Yema Reno !

J'étais récupérer des portes vélos d'occasion autour de la région Biennoise et Bernoise du coup j'ai fait un saut dans la rue Jakob Stämpfli siège de l'usine Omega et petit détour par le musée (désolé pas de photos du musée)

Le coin est vous vous en doutez plutôt industriel et le musée ne saute pas aux yeux à l'inverse des bâtiments proéminents d'où sortent les montres. On y voit de beaux mouvements d'époque, pléthore de speedmaster, un peu de james bond et un rappel de la connexion entre Omega et le chronométrage d'événements sportifs. Une boutique avec le collection actuelle est de la partie à la fin de la visite qui au passage est gratuite.









La photo ne s'upload pas mais l'arrêt de bus devant l'usine s'appelle le Omega Moonliner 









J'ai failli craquer pour une Seamaster GMT White dans une boutique de montres d'occasion mais bon, pas d'intérêt pour moi le GMT, dur de savoir si elle était full set et vraiment révisée, et Mme avec ses arguments convaincants  .

J'ai vu des Grand Seiko également et ma foi malgré mon respect pour cette marque ça ne m'émoustille pas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais changé cette après midi , la BPFF Bathyscaphe sur le bracelet Nato BP



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'avais changé cette après midi , la BPFF Bathyscaphe sur le bracelet Nato BP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très sympa ce nato sur une montre Ti Brice, il me semble que tu en avais un gris sur la pelagos. 
La forme et matériel des boucles font la différence par rapport à ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous, vintage pour moi









A la votre


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Hier soir et aujourd'hui matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'aime bien cette Benarus Brice. *Et quel morceau cette Yema Reno !*


Merci Bender  c'est du solide, en effet ;-)



> J'étais récupérer des portes vélos d'occasion autour de la région Biennoise et Bernoise du coup j'ai fait un saut dans la rue Jakob Stämpfli siège de l'usine Omega et petit détour par le musée (désolé pas de photos du musée)
> 
> Le coin est vous vous en doutez plutôt industriel et le musée ne saute pas aux yeux à l'inverse des bâtiments proéminents d'où sortent les montres. On y voit de beaux mouvements d'époque, pléthore de speedmaster, un peu de james bond et un rappel de la connexion entre Omega et le chronométrage d'événements sportifs. Une boutique avec le collection actuelle est de la partie à la fin de la visite qui au passage est gratuite.
> 
> ...


Sympa la visite :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche à tous, vintage pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purée, entre celle-là et la Blancpain de Brice&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, du chinois :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Purée, entre celle-là et la Blancpain de Brice&#8230;


Merci monsieur  


Reno said:


> Pour ma part, du chinois :


Le boîtier de ta Parnis j'adore, très masculin Reno. 


oprzemyslaw said:


> Hier soir et aujourd'hui matin


Nice


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Merci


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le boîtier de ta Parnis j'adore, très masculin Reno.


Faut quand même admettre, c'est plutôt une montre d'homme ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Qu'est ce que c'est? Très sympa.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Faut quand même admettre, c'est plutôt une montre d'homme ;-)


Je te rassure je ne connais pas de polonaise qui en porte  
Sympa le clin d'oeil Reno.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Qu'est ce que c'est? Très sympa.


C'est une Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax edition limité. J'ai réussi à la trouver en vente sur Ebay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir pour l'anniversaire de Jade je porte la Sea Dweller. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> C'est une Poljot Sturmanskie Volmax edition limité. J'ai réussi à la trouver en vente sur Ebay


Belle trouvaille =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Flieger here, remise sur son bracelet d'origine ce qui lui convient mieux. 









J'ai remplacé l'arrière du boîtier avec le couvercle plein.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir pour l'anniversaire de Jade je porte la Sea Dweller.


Un bon anniversaire à ta fille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde,
Je vous souhaite une très bonne semaine à tous. Je la débute avec la
BPFF Bathyscaphe Titane sur un bracelet cuir cordovan 8. 
Ciao. Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les gars, la pelagos sur Zulu, tranquillou aujourd'hui pas de travail


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Avec la photo maintenant


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous
16600 aujourd'hui 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mardi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SPRINT* pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier temps d'Automne, ça caillait&#8230; aujourd'hui, les températures repartent à la hausse ; il devrait faire pas loin de *30°*C d'ici demain :-s

Y a plus de saisons, mon bon monsieur&#8230; :-x

Une *K* sur velcro pour fêter l'approche de l'Été&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, voilou la pilote qui va bien


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Hier temps d'Automne, ça caillait&#8230; aujourd'hui, les températures repartent à la hausse ; il devrait faire pas loin de *30°*C d'ici demain :-s
> 
> Y a plus de saisons, mon bon monsieur&#8230; :-x
> 
> Une *K* sur velcro pour fêter l'approche de l'Été&#8230;


Tu es dans quelle région Reno ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Tu es dans quelle région Reno ?


Basse-Normandie ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Vostok&#8230; b-)























































Finalement, les 30° ne sont annoncés que pour demain&#8230; aujourd'hui, on devra se contenter de 26° b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

J'ai mis la Sumo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, enfin une belle journee a londres aussi, soleil +22 b-)

La petite Speedy aujourd'hui:


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ma femme m'a piqué ma PO sans me prévenir . Ca va le faire en robe talons et PO sur bracelet de plongée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je croyais avoir posté&#8230; :-s apparemment pas.

Aujourd'hui, je portais donc une _Komandirskie_ :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Je croyais avoir posté&#8230; :-s apparemment pas.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je portais donc une _Komandirskie_ :


On vieillit ou on picole 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis resté à la maison malade avec la Moray 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ca c'est du domed sapphire


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, aujourd'hui la pelagos sur Zulu vive la France =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> On vieillit ou on picole


:-d

On vieillit, ça c'est sûr&#8230; et je picole nettement moins&#8230; pas que j'ai perdu le goût, mais le ventre ne supporte plus :-( du coup, maintenant, c'est un verre et c'est tout.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Je suis resté à la maison malade* avec la Moray


Argh :-$

Un prompt rétablissement, camarade 



>


Vraiment super cette montre :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Komandirskie* T.86 pour aujourdh'ui b-)























































Le soleil est resté, mais heureusement les températures sont redescendues à des valeurs nettement plus raisonnables&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Fiou...j'ai tenté une mise en vente de la PO et du chrono Damasko eh bé...Des vautours partout, leboncoin suisse c'est pas mieux que le français, de la proposition foireuse et je compte pas les revendeurs de montres indépédants qui marchandent des tapis avec moi pour revendre à prix fort par après...

Bref le coup de gueule du jour. Je suis parti poignet tout nu, ça a du contribuer à l'énérvement, une demoiselle m'avait à nouveau piqué ma PO, c'est dur la vie 
Jcrois que je vais lui faire graver et poser un bracelet plus féminin dessus et négocier pour avoir une PO en guise d'alliance pour notre mariage. Ca le ferait non ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Fiou...j'ai tenté une mise en vente de la PO et du chrono Damasko eh bé...Des vautours partout, leboncoin suisse c'est pas mieux que le français, de la proposition foireuse et je compte pas les revendeurs de montres indépédants qui marchandent des tapis avec moi pour revendre à prix fort par après...
> 
> Bref le coup de gueule du jour. Je suis parti poignet tout nu, ça a du contribuer à l'énérvement, une demoiselle m'avait à nouveau piqué ma PO, c'est dur la vie
> Jcrois que je vais lui faire graver et poser un bracelet plus féminin dessus et négocier pour avoir une PO en guise d'alliance pour notre mariage. Ca le ferait non ?


Why not 
J'aime pas les alliances, je n'en ai jamais porté car les bagues me dérange hehe .
Avec mon ex on avait tatoué un signe japonais sur notre avant bras en guise d'alliance , après on a divorcé donc il a fallu recouvrir le tatouage avec un autre ( heureusement il était de petite taille ) 
Maintenant c'est un lotus avec les prénoms de mes enfants, au moins je n'aurais pas a le refaire 

Alors la montre pourquoi pas ^^
Juste une bonne raison pour acquérir une speedy hein 










Sinon j'ai remis la pelagos sur son bracelet









Bon dimanche à tous les gars !

Envoyé de mon iPod touch en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec beaucoup de retard, la montre du jour :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DB Juggernaut pour ce matin
*







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Il fait beau, les copains b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Komandirskie sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass pour aujourd'hui. Bonne journée les gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hamilton chrono aujourd'hui










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hamilton chrono aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Brice, de retour sur tes pattes ? 
Sympa la panda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello Brice, de retour sur tes pattes ?
> Sympa la panda


Merci. Elle est très cool avec un super cadran.

Ben pas au top encore mais fallais aller bosser. :-(

Nouveau bracelet a l'essai. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe ce cadran, une chrono pour moi aussi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, la Panerai aujourd'hui:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la BPFF Bathyscaphe Titane sur un bracelet de cuir Horween "Shell Cordovan 8" au bureau 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai un dilemne d'Omega ...un master co axial qu'un Suisse vends pour se refaire. C'etait pas dans les plans mais sous le prix du gris pour une montre de 2mois d'âge... Jvais la voir demain. Si coup de coeur ce sera mon cadeau de mariage anticipé.

X33 sur titane aujourdhui lume shot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L'Hamilton ce soir à nouveau mais sûre bracelet canvas

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas porté


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Camo 6309-7040
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je porte la Sea Dweller aujourd'hui, une de mes favorites. Je préfère les ancien modèles Tudor/Rolex au nouveaux malgré leurs avantages cotés technologie. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

L'ancienne sea dweller comme la tienne sont superbes. Les nouvelles bien que pas fondu de la marque ne me font rien. Et ta tudor sub bleue c'est vraiement mon coup de coeur dans les sub ! 

Bon j'ai vu et essayé une superbe Seamaster 300 avec le master co axial...C'est très anguleux, discret et raffiné, une montre superbe. Je pense craquer car à ce prix je n'en reverrai pas une avant dix ans à mon avis, d'autant qu'elle est garantie 4 ans là, elle a 2 mois. Vu aurez surement des photos samedi  .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> L'ancienne sea dweller comme la tienne sont superbes. Les nouvelles bien que pas fondu de la marque ne me font rien. Et ta tudor sub bleue c'est vraiement mon coup de coeur dans les sub !
> 
> Bon j'ai vu et essayé une superbe Seamaster 300 avec le master co axial...C'est très anguleux, discret et raffiné, une montre superbe. Je pense craquer car à ce prix je n'en reverrai pas une avant dix ans à mon avis, d'autant qu'elle est garantie 4 ans là, elle a 2 mois. Vu aurez surement des photos samedi  .


Super !! Tiens nous au jus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une année de plus  
Rien de nouveau pour mes 36, peut être une 16710 pour mes 37 si je résiste et continue à économiser sans acheter de montre.... Challenge









La pelagos aujourd'hui, bon week end a tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Une année de plus
> Rien de nouveau pour mes 36, peut être une 16710 pour mes 37 si je résiste et continue à économiser sans acheter de montre.... Challenge
> 
> 
> ...


Joyeux anniversaire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma montre préférée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Happy BDay Alex et bon WE a tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une année de plus
> Rien de nouveau pour mes 36, peut être une 16710 pour mes 37 si je résiste et continue à économiser sans acheter de montre.... Challenge
> 
> 
> ...


Bon anniversaire Alex


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Uhrmensch said:


> Happy BDay Alex et bon WE a tous!
> 
> View attachment 4304097


Whao 

Somptueuse cette Senator Sixties


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma montre préférée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette sub Brice  


Jeep99dad said:


> Joyeux anniversaire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci ^^


Uhrmensch said:


> Happy BDay Alex et bon WE a tous!
> 
> View attachment 4304097


Merci ^^
Superbe cette Glashutte, on en voit pas bcp. 


Reno said:


> Bon anniversaire Alex


Merci Reno ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne portais pas de montre aujourd'hui, mais du coup&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Une année de plus
> Rien de nouveau pour mes 36, peut être une 16710 pour mes 37 si je résiste et continue à économiser sans acheter de montre.... Challenge
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne fête! Je te souhaite ce qu'il y a de meilleurs!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the weekend with the BPFF Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap brown canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous  
Une pilote pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vous souhaite un excellent weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bonjour...
et maintenant....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A la piscine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche, en mode vacances =)









Quoique je dois démonter la machine à laver


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement d'humeur ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche a tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore ma _p'tite chinoise_ pour finir le week-end&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Et hop ! A moi les speedy tuesdays et membre du SPOC!

J'ai la flemme d'expliquer d'ou elle sort donc les infos demain, bonne fin de dimanche


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4327345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327401
> ...


Nice  
C'est la 42 mm non?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Grey mood aujourd'hui 








Bonne semaine les loulous, ce matin un chat c'est invité pour le ptit dej


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Trio de Pro'

La Speedmaster je l'ai récupérée hier vers Dijon, 2h de route pour rencontre un sympathique monsieur qui en fait ne porte pas voire très rarement ses montres. L'annonce est apparue samedi matin comme un miracle , je scrutais depuis des semaines pour un deal à prix raisonnable, l'envol des prix d'Omega a pas mal impacté l'occasion qui flambe de même mais là non. Modèle de 2007, full set, prix contenu c'était presque trop pour être réel mais non.

On dit tous c'est la dernière mais dans mon cas, à moins que cette Master Co axial à prix fou me pousse au vice, ma collection devrait rester stable un bon moment.

ps / ouép alex c'est une 42mm manuelle.

ps : ah si j'ai une raison de racheter une plongeuse, ma future femme porte ma PO depuis quelques semaines...:-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4333209
> 
> 
> Trio de Pro'
> ...


Superbe acquisition, il me semble que c'est le même modèle que Reno ( il ne l'a porte pas assez =p ) 
Si un jour je reprends une omega ce sera sans doute cette speedy !

J'aimerais bien montrer plus de détails sur ma ML masterpiece mais avec un téléphone c'est pas évident.









Ce côté néo-retro plutôt bien exécuté, malheureusement les montres ML manquent de notoriété ce qui est bien dommage pour leur modèles haute gamme 









Le boîtier est vraiment somptueux. ..


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La boucle est superbe, Omega fait la même mais au double du prix...Cette marque est distribuée correctement ici en Suisse mais ça n'a pas l'aura des grands..Et pourtant la Pontos S est une superbe plongeuse, la squelette est magnifique mais bon...dur de trôner à coté de Longines, Omega et Tissot dans les boutiques..

Reno a une Speed 3573, avec fond saphir il me semble, la mienne a un fond plein.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Reno a une Speed 3573, avec fond saphir il me semble, la mienne a un fond plein.


Affirmatif ^_^



















_Devant_ aussi ;-)










L'effet '_goutte de mercure_' du saphir


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah oui tu as une saphire sandwich !  Superbe, tu devrais la sortir plus souvent en effet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitations! Superbe Speedy. C'est une classique chez les collectionneurs de montres. Magnifique !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci Brice,

mise à la taille et test de dérive et réserve de marche. Ras selon l'horloger, +4,5 de moyenne. Pas mal pour une Speed si peu utilisée après 8 ans.

Quelques clichés sur acier, car moi et les natos...Enfin je dis ça mais une Speedy ça se doit de faire varier les bracelets non ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Merci Brice,
> 
> mise à la taille et test de dérive et réserve de marche. Ras selon l'horloger, +4,5 de moyenne. Pas mal pour une Speed si peu utilisée après 8 ans.
> 
> ...


Je verrais trop la speedy sur ce genre de bracelet, la couleur reste à définir  https://www.etsy.com/listing/235201512/frasermade-strapworks-leather-ammo-style

J'hésite à en prendre un car j'économise pour mon prochain achat en 2016 et chaque $$ me rapproche du but. 
J'ai aussi d'autres priorités avec la rentrée en septembre, les frais d'écolages, loyer pour l'année, passage en France etc... Donc j'essaie de garder mon sang froid, après les efforts - le réconfort


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Affirmatif ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Reno !!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tu vises quoi Alex ? Rolex, Omega ?

Moi je garde mon trio Omega et j'économiserai sereinement après le mariage pour une Omega sauce calibre 8500. Soit une PO céramique ou la belle SM300 que j'ai pu essayer.
Enfin mes goûts évoluent et c'est pas exclu que je n'économise plus longemps et succombe à Rolex un jour..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Bathys ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Tu vises quoi Alex ? Rolex, Omega ?
> 
> Moi je garde mon trio Omega et j'économiserai sereinement après le mariage pour une Omega sauce calibre 8500. Soit une PO céramique ou la belle SM300 que j'ai pu essayer.
> Enfin mes goûts évoluent et c'est pas exclu que je n'économise plus longemps et succombe à Rolex un jour..


Une 16710









Aujourd'hui la même qu'hier, je suis retombé amoureux de cette squelette.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah oui tu as une saphire sandwich !  Superbe, tu devrais la sortir plus souvent en effet.


Merci Bender 

C'est _cyclique_, on va dire&#8230; parfois je la ressors et je peux la porter 10 jours d'affilée&#8230;



alex79 said:


> Superbe Reno !!


Merci Alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour le sport


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Merci Brice,
> 
> mise à la taille et test de dérive et réserve de marche. Ras selon l'horloger, +4,5 de moyenne. Pas mal pour une Speed si peu utilisée après 8 ans.
> 
> ...


:-!

C'est bien simple, la Speed (comme la SUB) est une montre à qui TOUT va. Mais vraiment, hein&#8230; je suis sûr que même un bracelet acrylique transparent "Hello Kitty" lui irait comme un gant :-d

La mienne a du passer sur des dizaines de bracelets&#8230; si tu veux jeter un coup d'œil à (l'interminable) galerie-photos :

Speedmaster 3573.50.00

Et quelques exemples :

NATO









Perlon









Velcro









&#8230;
















































































































































&#8230;

and it could go on forever&#8230;

Damn, I really need to find a _Hello Kitty_ strap&#8230; :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon bah jai craqué !! 
Un isofrane , comme quoi je suis faible lol 
Je discute avec un Malaysien , il me montre sa pelagos sur isofrane orange et la ... !! je lui demande ou il la trouve car je galère depuis plusieurs mois ! Il me répond quoi le mec ?! 
I Am DISTRIBUTOR FOR ISOFRANE MALAYSIA AND SINGAPORE !

Voilà , banco illico zouuu 
Un Iso pour bibi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un iso c'est toujours bon  , en orange j'espère ! 

J'ai un bleu mais à part sur ma x33 je le sors peu, j'ai plus de montre bleue pour le mettre dessus  . 

Je poursuis en speed pro, un bon remontage chaque matin et la dérive semble stable depuis dimanche. Me faut du polywatch pour polir un peu l'hésalite qui a un peu vécu.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'aime la discrétion donc ce sera noir =) 
Orange j'aime bien sur les autres mais c'est trop flashy pour ma part lol 
Combien c'est en Europe vous savez ? Je m'en tire pour 135 euro net / charges PP et envoi. Sur boucle RS :/

Aujourd'hui la Daytona sur caoutchouc


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En europe c'est 125 euros fdp et conversion bancaire depuis US$ inclus. Ce qui est ridicule car ils sont en Autriche...Ils doivent avoir plus de clients internationaux et traiter qu'en dollar...

Toujours aussi classe cette daytona  Vous allez me donner envie d'une rolex à force.. 

Pour finir sur les rubber, j'essayerais bien celui de sinn pour ses U avec la grosse déployante, c'est 180€ voire moins en direct et les bonetto cinturini qui sont certes pas en caoutchouc naturel mais super bien construits quand même et on peut s'en payer genre 5 pour le prix d'un isofrane.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'aime la discrétion donc ce sera noir =) 
Orange j'aime bien sur les autres mais c'est trop flashy pour ma part lol 
Combien c'est en Europe vous savez ? Je m'en tire pour 135 euro net / charges PP et envoi. Sur boucle RS :/

Aujourd'hui la Daytona sur caoutchouc


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> En europe c'est 125 euros fdp et conversion bancaire depuis US$ inclus. Ce qui est ridicule car ils sont en Autriche...Ils doivent avoir plus de clients internationaux et traiter qu'en dollar...
> 
> Toujours aussi classe cette daytona  Vous allez me donner envie d'une rolex à force..
> 
> Pour finir sur les rubber, j'essayerais bien celui de sinn pour ses U avec la grosse déployante, c'est 180€ voire moins en direct et les bonetto cinturini qui sont certes pas en caoutchouc naturel mais super bien construits quand même et on peut s'en payer genre 5 pour le prix d'un isofrane.


Super merci du tuyau, donc ça reste raisonnable au bout du compte, j'ai hâte de l'essayer.

Merci encore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'*ATOM* sous le soleil b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça y est c'est l'été !! 
Superbe les reflets du cadran russe =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça y est c'est l'été !!
> Superbe les reflets du cadran russe =)


Merci Alex b-)

Oui, il faut reconnaître à Raketa un beau boulot de mise à jour de cet ancien classique qu'est l'Atom :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je passe sur la flieger pour aller au cinéma


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La vieille Russe aujourd'hui sur Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour







Et bonne journée


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, la FM aujourd'hui:









Bonne journee a tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Uhrmensch said:


> Salut, la FM aujourd'hui:
> 
> View attachment 4364586
> 
> ...


 wow

Ça court pas les rues, ça |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Explo1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L'Omega Seamaster chronographe héritée de mon grand père sur un bracelet cuir fait par mon ami Art. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Reno said:


> wow
> 
> Ça court pas les rues, ça |> |> |>


Merci Reno! J'ai toujours bien aime Franck Muller, un peu different quoi. C'est seulement recemment quand j'ai commence a scoper des sites style WUS etc. que je me suis rendu compte que FM a une reputation un peu louche, disons plus des montres pour les frimeurs/connards que les connaiseurs... :-d Dommage.

A+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> L'Omega Seamaster chronographe héritée de mon grand père sur un bracelet cuir fait par mon ami Art.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe combinaison , le bracelet à l'air très confortable , et sa couleur naturel j'adore .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

X33 today

Mais je remonte sa soeur mécanique tous les matins .


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Rohh elle s'affiche pas en dimension large...:-|


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa copains la pelagos aujourd'hui, suis pas allé au bureau j'avais la flemme lol


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Uhrmensch said:


> Merci Reno! J'ai toujours bien aime Franck Muller, un peu different quoi. C'est seulement recemment quand j'ai commence a scoper des sites style WUS etc. que je me suis rendu compte que FM a une reputation un peu louche, disons plus des montres pour les frimeurs/connards que les connaiseurs... :-d Dommage.
> 
> A+


N'écoute pas les grincheux ! :-d

Un coucou de ma FM du pauvre :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Je sors ma Perrelet Chrono de plongée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour ce soir une Deep Blue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La bête ce matin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier soir je suis allé à une soirée Bell & Ross, Watch and Scotch, à mon vendeur de montres local. Ils vendent aussi Rolex, Tudor, Panerai, Patek, Ulysse Nardin, etc... 
Je suis reparti avec cette beauté, le 123 GMT, ça a été le coup de foudre et j'avais juste la somme nécessaire due à la vente revente de ma Sinn entre autres  Acheter directement à la concession et avec le directeur des ventes côte Est était une bonne expérience par rapport à acheter en ligne. Bien plus excitant  même si moins compétitif. :-(
Une chose est certaine: Elle va m'accompagner pour notre voyage en France cet été 

"B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy."




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hier soir je suis allé à une soirée Bell & Ross, Watch and Scotch, à mon vendeur de montres local. Ils vendent aussi Rolex, Tudor, Panerai, Patek, Ulysse Nardin, etc...
> Je suis reparti avec cette beauté, le 123 GMT, ça a été le coup de foudre et j'avais juste la somme nécessaire due à la vente revente de ma Sinn entre autres  Acheter directement à la concession et avec le directeur des ventes côte Est était une bonne expérience par rapport à acheter en ligne. Bien plus excitant  même si moins compétitif. :-(
> Une chose est certaine: Elle va m'accompagner pour notre voyage en France cet été
> 
> ...


Superbe B&R que je découvre la , si tu décides un jour de t'en séparer j'aimerai bien être prems ! ^^ 
Vrai,ment ce qu'il faut ou il faut , ma préférée de la marque !

Enjoy Brice


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah par contre pour une fois j'accroche pas . Ces cornes droites, le verre speedy, l'orange et la lunette fine c'est un peu trop d'influences diverses à mon goût. Mais je trouve que ça a plus de personalité que leurs cadrans montres tout de même et ce petit coté rétro est sympa. Tu avais quoi chez Sinn, une U ?









Speed today pour les portes ouvertes du boulot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah par contre pour une fois j'accroche pas . Ces cornes droites, le verre speedy, l'orange et la lunette fine c'est un peu trop d'influences diverses à mon goût. Mais je trouve que ça a plus de personalité que leurs cadrans montres tout de même et ce petit coté rétro est sympa. Tu avais quoi chez Sinn, une U ?
> 
> View attachment 4390586
> 
> ...


La U1000 ezm6 SDR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai posté ou pas ? Bon la pelagos comme toujours quand je suis en repos, le côté sobre et efficace me séduit ! 
Hâte de recevoir lisofrane dans les heures à venir ^^








Photo du net

Dans l'immédiat c'est ça









Bonne dimanche à tous, profitez bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les gars, belle journée ici ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hier soir je suis allé à une soirée Bell & Ross, Watch and Scotch, à mon vendeur de montres local. Ils vendent aussi Rolex, Tudor, Panerai, Patek, Ulysse Nardin, etc...
> Je suis reparti avec cette beauté, le 123 GMT, ça a été le coup de foudre et j'avais juste la somme nécessaire due à la vente revente de ma Sinn entre autres  Acheter directement à la concession et avec le directeur des ventes côte Est était une bonne expérience par rapport à acheter en ligne. Bien plus excitant  même si moins compétitif. :-(
> Une chose est certaine: Elle va m'accompagner pour notre voyage en France cet été
> 
> "B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy."


Très très chouette, Brice :-!

Félicitations. J'aime beaucoup son côté vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ma femme a abandonné la PO...Fallait la remonter et ajuster date et heure  Du coup ça revient sur mon poignet !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ma femme a abandonné la PO...Fallait la remonter et ajuster date et heure  Du coup ça revient sur mon poignet !


Ma femme commence son manège pour me taxer la flieger, ça me fait sourire car elle n'a pas besoin de ça si elle veut mettre mes montres  
Bref je vais devoir faire un trou de plus sur le bracelet...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hehe  . Je pige tout autant car quand je lui demande si elle aimerait une PO lady ou une aqua terra c'est niet. Par contre la dégaine sur la PO avec le rubber plongée, je crois à peine lorsqu'elle me sors qu'aucune collègue ne remarque la pizza qu'elle a à son poignet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Très très chouette, Brice :-!
> 
> Félicitations. J'aime beaucoup son côté vintage


Merci Reno. Le côté vintage marié au moderne avec un superbe boîtier a la JLC Deep Sea m'a séduit.

D'ailleurs je ne peux l'enlever et la porte encore pour débuter la semaine au boulot. 
Ciao. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai piqué ces images =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est le tour de la BPFF Bathyscaphe Titane, faut bien laisser la B&R se reposer. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les gars, la masterpiece mp7138 aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Bagelus_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m ce matin bonne fin de semaine!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy moi, à mon retour du bureau un goodies sur la table ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

27°C, probablement plus en plein cagnard&#8230; b-) une montre en titane et un bracelet tissu pour supporter la fournaise&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

37 degrés ici et plus au soleil en plus l'humidité ajoute à la chaleur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> *37 degrés* ici et plus au soleil *en plus l'humidité* ajoute à la chaleur


O_O oh misère.

Pas le genre de temps qui me convient, mais alors pas du tout :-x



>


Vraiment superbe :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin voilà, j'adore...








Bonne journée à tous ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite montre _discrète_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus pour le sport ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Entre la pelagos et la seadweller de Brice, ça me donne des envies de rolex like. 

Ma femme s'est définitivement appropriée ma PO donc X33 pour moi .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La 1983!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Entre la pelagos et la seadweller de Brice, ça me donne des envies de rolex like.
> 
> Ma femme s'est définitivement appropriée ma PO donc X33 pour moi .
> 
> View attachment 4453322


A l'attaque donc  une MDP j'en conclus. 
Dur dur de gérer ses envies hein! 
Trop de goodies un peu partout.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet&#8230; b-)


Je préfère de loin ce bracelet Reno, il s'associe à merveille avec le boîtier dont la discrétion reste la vertu principale ^^
Combo très sympa


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vais vous casser les bonbons à reposter la même chose, et pour un long moment  









J'ai nommé la PEL-ISO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je préfère de loin ce bracelet Reno, il s'associe à merveille avec le boîtier dont la discrétion reste la vertu principale ^^
> Combo très sympa


Voilà. Discrétion et élégance sont les maîtres-mots quand on en vient à qualifier ce _gros objet_ :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


 super chouette cette BARBOS, DMC :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jolies plongeuses ! Belle pel-iso 

Oui Alex j'ai de nouvelles MDP en vue mais y'a tellement de choix...Faut que je trouve une MM300 à voir en vrai, ils sortent un modèle nouvelle génération fin d'année mais si la Pelagos baisse à l'arrivée du calibre in house je pourrais craquer...Ou je fais comme toi et j'économise patiemment pour m'offrir une Omega amagnétique. Mais avant je dois déstocker mon chrono flieger  .


Au poignet aujourd'hui , une speed mais mécanique cette fois  . J'ai regretté l'acier avec les 32 C° mais un iso sur une Speed:think::-d..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trop de choix tue le choix =) 
PEL-ISO encore, promis demain je change ^^
Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la Sous-Marine pour affronter la canicule b-) (j'aime PAS la chaleur :-x )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe photos Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe photos Reno


Merci Alex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> super chouette cette BARBOS, DMC :-!


Merci Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Ceramique ce matin. Bon Dimanche à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi, pas de montre, mais de bracelet (en fait, exactement le même BROS, mais d'une autre couleur) b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi, pas de montre, mais de bracelet (en fait, exactement le même BROS, mais d'une autre couleur) b-)


Super Combo!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super Combo!


Merci DMC 

J'attends encore deux bracelets pour cette montre :

Un ZULU "France" PVD :










et un shark PVD :










Ça devrait bien se passer b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC
> 
> J'attends encore deux bracelets pour cette montre :
> 
> ...


Le Mesh devrais "looker" d'enfer!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Changement... Je reste avec Cadran blanc mais avec la Boschett Cave Dweller LE

*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Le Mesh devrais "looker" d'enfer!
> 
> Simon


Ouais ! Je trépigne comme un fou ! :-d J'ai hâte de pouvoir l'essayer


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230; encore une française


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour moi, c'était la B&R GMT puis la Rolex Sea Dweller pour BBQ dans je jardin puis piscine. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Daytona pour moi, en réunion ce matin avec les français parents d'élèves de l'école j'ai remarqué que plusieurs personnes regardaient mon poignet plus que mon visage. 








Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour moi, c'était la B&R GMT puis la Rolex Sea Dweller pour BBQ dans je jardin puis piscine.


:-!



>


Ton épouse est superbe, et tes filles sont magnifiques 

Brice, tu es un chef de famille comblé.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Daytona pour moi, en réunion ce matin avec les français parents d'élèves de l'école j'ai remarqué que plusieurs personnes regardaient mon poignet plus que mon visage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment une tuerie, cette Dayto bi-tons, Alex :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'*ARMIDA* A1 pour aujourd'hui&#8230; et nous rentrons officiellement en période de canicule cette semaine :-x o|


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour moi, c'était la B&R GMT puis la Rolex Sea Dweller pour BBQ dans je jardin puis piscine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle famille, félicitations!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> L'*ARMIDA* A1 pour aujourd'hui&#8230; et nous rentrons officiellement en période de canicule cette semaine :-x o|


J'adore le boitier ce cette Armida A1. Bonne chance avec votre canicule! J'suis bien content qu'on sois dans les normale saisonnière au Québec...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore une Deep Blue ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup les gars. J'ai beaucoup de chance.  ... Comblé en effet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et une bonne semaine à tous. 
Je porte ma Hamilton Khali chrono sur un bracelet fait par DrewStraps en cuir italien. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore le boitier ce cette Armida A1.


Merci DMC 



> Bonne chance avec votre canicule! J'suis bien content qu'on sois dans les normale saisonnière au Québec...


Aujourd'hui, c'est encore à peu près tenable à 28°C, mais demain, on dépasse les 30°C jusqu'à la fin de la semaine :-( :-x
On va morfler.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour moi, c'était la B&R GMT puis la Rolex Sea Dweller pour BBQ dans je jardin puis piscine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette famille en effet, rien de tel pour rappeler le sense de notre présence ici.

De plus ça fait plaisir quand certains partagent plus que des images de montres.   



Reno said:


> Vraiment une tuerie, cette Dayto bi-tons, Alex :-!


Merci Reno, je la porte moins car je souhaite la conserver impeccable sur plusieurs décennies à venir . 
Elle a déjà 25 berges mine de crayon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*J'ai trouver ceci dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin... Elle est déjà au poignet 

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *J'ai trouver ceci dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin... Elle est déjà au poignet
> 
> *


Belle acquisition DMC, elle te va comme un gant en plus  
Enjoy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

LOL

Aujourd'hui, c'est encore à peu près tenable à 28°C, mais demain, on dépasse les 30°C jusqu'à la fin de la semaine :-( :-x
On va morfler.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Belle acquisition DMC, elle te va comme un gant en plus
> Enjoy.


Merci Alex!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Eh ben ça poste ici ! Belles plongeuses, y'a de quoi avec la canicule !

Moi aussi j'aime pas la chaleur, je suis comblé en hiver ici en Suisse.

Alors, belle famille Brice, sympa la Steinhart DMC (enfin une belle photo de ces montres qui pour le coup me tenteraient presque), Dayto et Yema également messieurs ! que du bon goût aux poignets ici 

Mon enthousiasme est un peu entamé car notre terre d'accueil a une loi un peu bidon qui taxe excessivement les couples mariés et c'est de l'ordre d'une belle omega neuve que nous devrions offrir au fisc juste pour être passés devant le maire......Donc mon futur mariage s'évapore pour l'instant, mais bon life goes on et ce n'est que partie remise 

Au poignet j'ai repassé une sub like, certina Action Diver








et j'aurai franchement préféré piquer une tête dans le lac avec que de faire des entretiens toute la journée et de la paperasse.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *J'ai trouver ceci dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin... Elle est déjà au poignet
> 
> *


Oh la la. Elle est superbe. J'adore le cadran gris. Félicitations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh la la. Elle est superbe. J'adore le cadran gris. Félicitations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci beaucoup Brice! Mon premier cadran gris et j'adore!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*MASTER ELEMENTS* pour affronter la chaleur b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *MASTER ELEMENTS* pour affronter la chaleur b-)


La vache yen a en pagaille des poussoirs, ça sert à quoi Reno. 
Après une bouteille ça devient délicat =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La vache yen a en pagaille des poussoirs, ça sert à quoi Reno.
> Après une bouteille ça devient délicat =)


:-d

Alors, tout d'abord, en courte introduction, l'idée pour cette montre était de regrouper des caractéristiques qu'on retrouve normalement sur des montres dédiées (plongeuse, pilote, routière)(_Mer-Air-Terre_, quoi)

On a donc sur une seule montre : 

Une "plongeuse" étanche 300m avec lunette de plongée
Une montre d'aviation avec règle à calcul
Une "routière" avec chronographe au ¹⁄₅sec avec tachymètre

Fonctions auxquelles on rajoutera le quantième *et une alarme* (sur le sous-cadran à 6h), parce qu'il restait encore de la place :-d

Bon, tout ça n'impressionnera guère les propriétaires de Breitling ;-)

À noter également que sur la série limitée "60 ans" équipée d'un Valjoux 7750, l'alarme disparait, et un guichet pour le jour apparaît.



















Crédit photos : www.montres-de-luxe.com


*COMMENT ÇA MARCHE ?* (car telle était la question de départ ;-) )

Note : Tous les poussoirs et couronnes sont vissés.

*Couronne :* réglage du quantième en position 1 ; réglage de l'heure en position 2

En position 1 : le poussoir à 2h permet de régler l'alarme (réglage par 1 pas)
En position 2 : le poussoir à 2h permet de régler un second fuseau horaire (réglage par 1 pas)

*Poussoir à 2h :* déclenchement/arrêt du chronographe
*Poussoir à 4h :* remise à zéro du chronographe

*Couronne à 10h :* réglage de la lunette de plongée (à noter que, couronne dévissée, la lunette bi-directionnelle peut également se manipuler à la main)

*Couronne à 8h :* utilisation de la règle à calcul (rehaut interne rotatif)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> :-d
> 
> Alors, tout d'abord, en courte introduction, l'idée pour cette montre était de regrouper des caractéristiques qu'on retrouve normalement sur des montres dédiées (plongeuse, pilote, routière)(_Mer-Air-Terre_, quoi)
> 
> ...


WOW! Super tout ces options!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Steinhart


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> WOW! Super tout ces options!


Et encore, je n'ai pas mentionné l'allume-cigares pour ne pas faire le mec qui en rajoute ^_^

Sans parler de la fonction *mine anti-personnel*, toujours appréciée aux heures de pointes dans les transports en commun :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-d
> 
> Alors, tout d'abord, en courte introduction, l'idée pour cette montre était de regrouper des caractéristiques qu'on retrouve normalement sur des montres dédiées (plongeuse, pilote, routière)(_Mer-Air-Terre_, quoi)
> 
> ...


Reno j'ai pas tout compris pour être honnête,  mais je trouve ça vraiment cool  
Je veux dire bien compris l'explication mais Qd je regarde la face de la montre je suis un peu à l'ouest lol

Merci pour ce petit exposé fort sympathique ! 


DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la Steinhart


DMC cette steinhart te va à merveille, je l'ai déjà dis et le redis car vraiment les proportions entre ton poignet et la montre sont idéal IMO


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Reno j'ai pas tout compris pour être honnête, mais je trouve ça vraiment cool
> Je veux dire bien compris l'explication mais Qd je regarde la face de la montre je suis un peu à l'ouest lol
> 
> Merci pour ce petit exposé fort sympathique !


Rhooooooo, tu y mets de la mauvaise volonté :-d

Nan, ça semble long par écrit, mais en vrai, il n'y a rien de sorcier.

Toute la partie droite, c'est comme sur un chrono lambda.

À gauche : 

la couronne en haut c'est pour la lunette de plongée, 
celle du bas c'est pour la règle à calcul.

Simple ^_^

Le seul truc un peu technique, c'est le réglage de l'alarme, mais on ne s'en sert pas tous les jours, alors&#8230;

Et juste pour en finir avec la partie "technique", le module quartz est un *PULSAR YM62* (*SEIKO 7T62*).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
B&R GMT sur un Nato cuir de panatime. 
J'adore cette montre. Ça a été le vrai coup de foudre. 
Bonne journée a tous. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> B&R GMT sur un Nato cuir de panatime.
> J'adore cette montre. Ça a été le vrai coup de foudre.
> Bonne journée a tous.
> B


Elle est somptueuse. Super combo sur NATO cuir :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Et encore, je n'ai pas mentionné l'allume-cigares pour ne pas faire le mec qui en rajoute ^_^
> 
> Sans parler de la fonction *mine anti-personnel*, toujours appréciée aux heures de pointes dans les transports en commun :-d


Super! Juste pour la fonction *mine anti-personnel* c'est un bon choix haha!



alex79 said:


> DMC cette steinhart te va à merveille, je l'ai déjà dis et le redis car vraiment les proportions entre ton poignet et la montre sont idéal IMO


Vraiment merci encore!



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> B&R GMT sur un Nato cuir de panatime.
> J'adore cette montre. Ça a été le vrai coup de foudre.
> Bonne journée a tous.
> ...


Très belle montre et super combo!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Rhooooooo, tu y mets de la mauvaise volonté :-d
> 
> Nan, ça semble long par écrit, mais en vrai, il n'y a rien de sorcier.
> 
> ...


Je pense que sur mon poignet il n'y aura plus de d'incompréhension


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mp7138 today









La bonne journée à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bulletin météo : *36°C* attendus pour aujourd'hui :-| la journée la plus chaude de la semaine&#8230; o|

La nuit dernière, la température n'est pas descendue en-dessous de 20°C :-x

Au poignet, la Diderot XVI&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne chance avec votre 36!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

36 tu es comme une oiseau dans l'eau Reno. =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> 36 tu es comme une oiseau dans l'eau Reno. =)


On vient de les dépasser (37°C au widget du Mac) o|

Il doit faire largement plus de 40 dehors :-x

J'ai deux ventilos qui me soufflent dessus, et je crève de chaud.

Un enfer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Sea Dweller sur un bracelet cuir vert de Heuerville 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La Sea Dweller sur un bracelet cuir vert de Heuerville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La SD c'est de la balle ! Ça et là BP aie aie aie quel bonheur de les voir en images. Sans oublier la BR gmt et les autres


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir pour faire de l'exercice, c'était la Scurfa sur isofrane 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Rahhh  juste quand tu me conte les points forts de cette montre, elle est en rupture .









Une speed WSOTM à pas cher... merci les filtres du smartphone


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une pensée pour Brice, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'essayer une BR 123 gmt chez un AD et la !! La... Bah elle tue, parfaite pour mon poignet et la !! La... Je suis resté fort, très fort !!! 
Mon désir pour la 16710 l'a emporté, je continue mes économies de 150 USD par mois, et d'ici juin l'année prochaine la récompense sera de taille ^^

Sinon j'ai ajusté tout seul comme un grand ma MP 7138 et précisément la je suis passé de 5 min trop vite par jour à une petite seconde trop vite sur presque 4 heures  
A confirmer demain si jai moins de dix secondes d'avance par jour...









Je mesure avec le chrono de mon téléphone.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Après 8 heures 39 maintenant une petite seconde de retard, bizarre... A voir dans les jours à venir =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon les Amis , après une journée en mode mesure , la belle est toujours à l'heure , malheureusement hier soir j'ai éteint le chrono par inadvertance , du coup je recommence aujourd'hui pour savoir combien de secondes en trop ou moins il y aura . 









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## l342tx (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> La Sea Dweller sur un bracelet cuir vert de Heuerville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaah je suis complètement fan de la combinaison !


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Alex en mode chronométrie .

Reno, je n'avais pas vu l'affiche Sin city avec Eva Green sous la yema  Une compo pur française pour le coup.

J'ai vendu ma certina et mon chrono flieger mais ça ira au chaud. J'attends du stock sur la scurfa pour me dénicher la même que Brice en guise de toolwatch du quotidien.









Après la pel-iso d'alex, la Space Iso


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark Diver aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Alex en mode chronométrie .
> 
> Reno, je n'avais pas vu l'affiche Sin city avec Eva Green sous la yema  Une compo pur française pour le coup.
> 
> ...


Tu es en 22 sur cette Oméga ?

Résultats aujourd'hui après 6 heures 31 min : - 1 s même pas 
J'ai hâte de voir demain .









Je regrette d'avoir vendu cette MDP , elle était bien

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est du 20mm. Je vais me faire un pti' stock de bracelets, un mesh , des nato et dénicher un rubber bonetto cinturini pour tester.b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Alex en mode chronométrie .
> 
> Reno, je n'avais pas vu l'affiche Sin city avec Eva Green sous la yema  Une compo pur française pour le coup.


Bien vu ;-)










Bon, le moteur de la YEMA est japonais, aujourd'hui, elle serait équipé du *Ambre* "maison".

Ce serait vraiment une bonne chose d'ailleurs, le 8215 est vraiment _limite_, pour une montre de ce niveau :-( (et à ce tarif)

Mais bon, à l'époque, j'imagine que c'était un choix pour proposer une plongeuse en-dessous de 500€&#8230; s'ils y avaient mis un 2824 (qui n'aurait pas eu plus de _légitimité_ finalement, pour une montre "française"), ils l'auraient sans doute proposée au-dessus de 1000€, et c'est pas évident qu'elle se soit vendue autant.

Quand j'y repense, c'est vraiment navrant ce qui est arrivé à YEMA, ce qu'était en train d'en faire Beckensteiner était vraiment très chouette&#8230; j'ai vraiment BEAUCOUP aimé cette ligne "_Time of heroes_"&#8230; c'était une vraie réussite, et fidèle à l'ADN de la marque.

Aujourd'hui, sous la direction d'Ambre, on sent qu'ils tâtonnent à mort :-x sans parler des _monstruosités_ en plastique qu'ils ont sorti il y a 2~3 ans pour surfer sur la vague IceWatch o| :rodekaart



> View attachment 4526554
> 
> 
> Après la pel-iso d'alex, la Space Iso


Superbe |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lisofrane se porte bien sur cette omega, et vice versa. 
Ingénieux avec le miroir, recto verso nickel =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Je débute le long weekend avec la B&R GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je passe à quelque chose de (beaucoup) plus léger pour la soirée b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Fraichement arrivé ce matin la Gerlach Otago

*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Fraichement arrivé ce matin la Gerlach Otago
> 
> *


Très chouette, DMC :-!

Ce cadran orange est de toute beauté


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très chouette, DMC :-!
> 
> Ce cadran orange est de toute beauté


Merci Reno! L'orange de cette Polonaise est encore mieux devant les rayons du soleil!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Fraichement arrivé ce matin la Gerlach Otago
> 
> *


Ça fait 2 en une semaine  
Enjoy DMC, elle est style cette Polonaise.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Verdict =) 
- 10 secondes par jour, les premières 9 heures c'était- 1s 
Sachant que la spirale était chargée @ 75 % environ. 
Donc ça paraît logique, après 24 heures et 25% restant la montre prend plus de retard non ? 
En tout cas ça me convient parfaitement =)







  

Bon week end a tous.

La PEL-ISO pour le week end ^^

Je mettrais une photo plus tard...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home after cleaning up the garage , and Jaeger my female bully ^^









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du _léger_ pour aujourd'hui, avec cette *TAO* "Deep Hull" b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Encore du _léger_ pour aujourd'hui, avec cette *TAO* "Deep Hull" b-)


Super sur cette maille de requin ! 
Pas trop chaud Reno ? ^^

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Super sur cette maille de requin !


Merci Alex 

J'ai un peu galéré pour l'installer (à cause de la forme du boîtier), mais je suis super content d'avoir l'option "bracelet acier" sur cette montre, ça faisait longtemps que je voulais tenter le coup&#8230; j'avais toujours pensé que ça resterait impossible, et finalement, grâce à ce Shark (qui me sauve la mise pour la seconde fois), *j'ai réussi !!* \o/ \o/ \o/ :-d



> Pas trop chaud Reno ? ^^


_Je gère_ ;-)

Hier, qui devait être la deuxième journée la plus chaude de la semaine, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, car la nuit précédente ayant été fraîche, j'ai vraiment bien pu aérer la maison en début de matinée :-! et quand le soleil a commencé à donner, j'ai refermer tous les volets, puis les fenêtres pour empêcher l'air chaud d'entrer. Du coup, la fraîcheur est restée emprisonnée une bonne partie de la journée (bien plus longtemps que ce que j'imaginais), et tout s'est passé sans problème ^_^

La nuit dernière par contre, ça n'est pas descendu en-dessous de 21° (nuages oblige)&#8230; l'aération de ce matin a donc été limitée, et là il fait déjà bien chaud.

La climatisation a été un grand sujet de discussion sur le forum francophone où j'officie ; TOUT LE MONDE est touché cette année, même en Bretagne, ils ont des températures supérieures à 30° _O_O_ et plusieurs se demandaient s'ils n'allaient pas faire installer une clim chez eux&#8230;
Le problème est toujours le même : quid pour ceux qui ne connaissent ce genre d'épisode de chaleur que deux semaines par an, grand maximum ?
Une clim murale est quand même un gros investissement&#8230; quand on a tout l'Été à souffrir, on n'hésite pas, mais pour ceux qui n'ont que quelques jours difficile à passer, c'est moins évident :-/

Du coup, on a échangé des combines : par exemple un truc tout bête : mettre des bouteilles d'eau au congélateur pour faire un gros glaçon, qu'on place ensuite devant un ventilateur pour faire une clim de dépannage&#8230; mine de rien, ça fait un peu baisser la température dans une pièce.

À titre personnel, j'ai actuellement 1) un grand ventilateur sur pied derrière moi 2) une tour soufflante oscillante sur le côté 3) un petit ventilateur devant lequel j'ai placé une bouteille-glaçon :-d

Ça va, l'ambiance de la pièce est sous contrôle.

Madame est quant à elle _dans son nid_, au rez-de-jardin, qui est semi-enterré par rapport au terrain, et qui garde une température constante de 20~22° tout au long de l'année


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> J'ai un peu galéré pour l'installer (à cause de la forme du boîtier), mais je suis super content d'avoir l'option "bracelet acier" sur cette montre, ça faisait longtemps que je voulais tenter le coup&#8230; j'avais toujours pensé que ça resterait impossible, et finalement, grâce à ce Shark (qui me sauve la mise pour la seconde fois), *j'ai réussi !!* \o/ \o/ \o/ :-d
> 
> ...


Oui connais le sujet sur le bout des doigts, on a 3 clim qui tournent en moyenne 12 heures par jour et ceci 365 jours par an. 
La pièce a vivre qui doit faire 75 m2, la clim c'est du lourd 2 PK, chambre des enfants 20 m2 1/2 PK, et notre chambre 1 PK pour une trentaine de m2. 
Chaque mois la facture d'électricité est un vrai bonheur :/

Je n'aime pas le froid et apprécié le 2 roues toute l'année donc je ne me plains pas Hehe.

On est en saison sèche, ça brûle bien entre 9 am et 3 pm.

Apparemment pas un climat pour toi Reno.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui connais le sujet sur le bout des doigts, on a 3 clim qui tournent en moyenne 12 heures par jour et ceci 365 jours par an.
> La pièce a vivre qui doit faire 75 m2, la clim c'est du lourd 2 PK, chambre des enfants 20 m2 1/2 PK, et notre chambre 1 PK pour une trentaine de m2.
> Chaque mois la facture d'électricité est un vrai bonheur :/
> 
> ...


Oula non :-$

Je n'ai jamais supporté la chaleur :-(

Manque de bol, avec mes parents, on allait dans le Sud de la France pour les vacances d'Été, et en Afrique ou au Proche-Orient en Hiver ou à Pâques ! o| eux ont toujours été (et sont toujours) dingue de chaleur :-x


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait 2 en une semaine
> Enjoy DMC, elle est style cette Polonaise.


Merci Alex! Ca fais même 3, j'ai commander une Bali Ha'I GMT mais malheureusement je vais la recevoir la semaine prochaine!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Otago. Vu de mon balcon avant en "Sirotant" mon café


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et je rajoute une petite vidéo, pour ceux qui veulent voir la bête en mouvement ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit "Drink" avec la Otago en attendant des amis pour souper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit "Drink" avec la Otago en attendant des amis pour souper


Jolie photo et une superbe montre. Félicitations. Quelles sont tes premières impressions? Je ne connais pas cette marque.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fête du 4 juillet ici. Party à la psicine puis deux d'artifice. Sea Dweller 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more on ISO , Bon Dimanche les gars , pour nous dans l'immédiat c'est repas dans un Resto coréen et shopping car c'est les soldes


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la *Sous-Marine* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jolie photo et une superbe montre. Félicitations. Quelles sont tes premières impressions? Je ne connais pas cette marque.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice. C'est une G. Gerlach Otago, fait en Pologne. Les dimensions sont vraiment bien 42mmx50mm.

Très confortable au poignet, le rotor est une peu bruyant quand on fait un mouvement brusque du poignet mais sinon j'adore!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass pour ajourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et un très bon dimanche à tous. 
Rolex Sea Dweller sur Isofrane à nouveau. . 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Brice. C'est une G. Gerlach Otago, fait en Pologne. Les dimensions sont vraiment bien 42mmx50mm.
> 
> Très confortable au poignet, le rotor est une peu bruyant quand on fait un mouvement brusque du poignet mais sinon j'adore!


Merci. Faite en Pologne ou marque Polonaise et fabriquée ailleurs? Ça m'intéresse. Quel mouvement utilise t'ils?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aller hop! changement du soir ; _même montre_, mais sur bracelet gomme ce coup-ci b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. Faite en Pologne ou marque Polonaise et fabriquée ailleurs? Ça m'intéresse. Quel mouvement utilise t'ils?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Elle est fait en pologne et utilise le mouvement Seagull ST-25.

Plus d'infos ici:

G. Gerlach Otago Yellow Watch Review | Watch It All About


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Détente d'après-midi dans le SPA pendant que les enfants font la sieste. Barbos Marine Blue sur son nouveau Isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Elle est fait en pologne et utilise le mouvement Seagull ST-25.
> 
> Plus d'infos ici:
> 
> G. Gerlach Otago Yellow Watch Review | Watch It All About


Très intéressant. Merci.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Elle est fait en pologne et utilise le mouvement *Seagull ST-25*.


Un mouvement tout à fait remarquable, d'ailleurs.

Coïncidence, la TAO que j'avais hier au poignet en était équipée :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ma soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _Sous-Marine_, sur *CUDA* aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

YEM-ISO Yay ¡¡

Bah aujourd'hui je ne peux pas suivre sur IsO, en mode pilote ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour et un très bon dimanche à tous.
> Rolex Sea Dweller sur Isofrane à nouveau. .
> 
> 
> ...


Encore mieux sur Isofrane Brice, en plein dans son élément


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Po la veille, X33 sur iso vu la météo et devant le tour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hamilton Kahki chrono

Brice. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as toujours la PaM Brice ?

Aujourd'hui la plus belle à mon goût


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, le porte la *1967*&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Dilemne hautement horloger...si je vends ma moonwatch (j'ai déjà un acheter à mon prix en plus) je peux financer avec la vente du chrono flieger une Seamaster 300 Master Co axial..Dois je craquer ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Dilemne hautement horloger...si je vends ma moonwatch (j'ai déjà un acheter à mon prix en plus) je peux financer avec la vente du chrono flieger une Seamaster 300 Master Co axial..Dois je craquer ?


Suis vraiment pas fan de cette dernière smp , en revanche la speedy c'est de la bombe bro! 
Self control


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

On va activer le mode Yoga  

J'aimais pas en vitrine mais au poignet c'est autre chose et ce mouvement...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> On va activer le mode Yoga
> 
> J'aimais pas en vitrine mais au poignet c'est autre chose et ce mouvement...


Pourquoi pas la PO ? 
Après c'est une question de préférence, mais la speedy pour la smp je ne le ferai pas, la PO pour la smp la sans hésitation


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La Po c'est ma préférée  Mais bon rien n'est encore fait, je vais méditer ça.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Dilemne hautement horloger...si je vends ma moonwatch (j'ai déjà un acheter à mon prix en plus) je peux financer avec la vente du chrono flieger une Seamaster 300 Master Co axial..Dois je craquer ?


Non, gardes la sors a moins que tu n'ais pas un bon ´ versatile daily wearer' et c'est ce dont tu as besoin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller sur un bracelet cuir ´cacahuète' de Heuerville. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 
Ma montre préférée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La dernière arrivée, la KASSAW "Hour Vision" b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une petite nouvelle Reno ? Sympa la vidéo =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin! La Bali Ha'i est arrivé cette apres-midi. Je l'adore, elle est très confortable malgrer son épaisseur de 16mm.

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Enfin! La Bali Ha'i est arrivé cette apres-midi. Je l'adore, elle est très confortable malgrer son épaisseur de 16mm.
> 
> *


C'est un beau morceaux DMC  
Bon choix !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une petite nouvelle Reno ? Sympa la vidéo =)


Merci Alex 

Yep, arrivée hier ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> C'est un beau morceaux DMC
> Bon choix !


Merci beaucoup Alex!

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Bali Ha'i ajourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci beaucoup Alex!
> 
> Simon


Ahh enfin un prénom , Ouai elle en jette bien Simon.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la Bali Ha'i ajourd'hui


Un lume shot - un lume shot  
Elle doit allumer comme il faut cette madmax GMT


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Yep, arrivée hier ^_^


Ooh la vache je prend énormément de retard sur vous tous, rien de nouveau dans ma boîte, et surtout rien de prévu avant un sacré long moment.

Une g-shock peu être hehe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

j'aimais bien la BB , mais la pelagos j'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> j'aimais bien la BB , mais la pelagos j'adore


Superbe Alex :-!

Par contre, y a un _beugue_ avec ta deuxième photo :think:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Un lume shot - un lume shot
> Elle doit allumer comme il faut cette madmax GMT


Aussitot que j'ai le temps je fais ce Lumeshot. L'intensité est bien mais pourrais être mieux!



alex79 said:


> j'aimais bien la BB , mais la pelagos j'adore


Super la pelagos!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day gents , happy with this first flower from that specific plant in my garden 









Merci les gars


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Superbe Alex :-!
> 
> Par contre, y a un _beugue_ avec ta deuxième photo :think:


Apparemment ça a marche pour Simon :think too :

^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Apparemment ça a marche pour Simon :think too :
> 
> ^^


Ah nickel, ça y est, je la vois (hier, seul le haut s'affichait) :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le même oiseau depuis deux jours, mais avec un plumage différent aujourd'hui ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir petit souper tranquille au resto avec ma femme et la Megalodon


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai craqué...









.....

après moults réflexions j'ai admis que ma PO était bien trop similaire à cette SMP300 et que la Speed était ce qu'il me faut.

Self control et diversifier ma collection sera plus judicieux .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai craqué...
> 
> View attachment 4606786
> 
> ...


Avis partagé !

Je prend le risque de vous ennuyer, la PEL-ISO car je reste séduit par ce combo =)

Bon weekend a tous !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la Kassaw, sur cuir *vert forêt* aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai craqué...
> 
> View attachment 4606786
> 
> ...


Super la speed, j'adore!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Encore la Kassaw, sur cuir *vert forêt* aujourd'hui b-)


Belle photos Reno, la montre fait très classe sur ce bracelet de cuir vert.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart en ce samedi ensoleillé!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Belle photos Reno, la montre fait très classe sur ce bracelet de cuir vert.


Merci DMC 

C'est un bracelet que j'avais initialement acheté pour une montre avec boîtier or rose&#8230; je m'en sers assez rarement, mais je trouve qu'il va bien à cette Kassaw


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


Comment elle s'allume cette petite, si je peux me permettre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient cette après-midi!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Orient cette après-midi!
> *


Ce vert est magnifique, DMC

Tu me donnes envie de ressortir ma SK :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Magrette Vantage est finalement arrivée! Bien faite. Très cool. J'adore. 



























With the Benarus Moray vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Good day gents , happy with this first flower from that specific plant in my garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ce combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Ce vert est magnifique, DMC
> 
> Tu me donnes envie de ressortir ma SK :-!


Merci Reno! Ta SK est superbe aussi!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Magrette Vantage est finalement arrivée! Bien faite. Très cool. J'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Super la Magrette Brice, félicitations. Le bronze et Canvas vont super bien ensemble! Je m'ennuie de ma Helberg CH6 quand je vois cette bronze!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Magrette Vantage est finalement arrivée! Bien faite. Très cool. J'adore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, Brice :-!

Décidément, j'aime beaucoup ce que fait Magrette |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, j'avais encore la KASSAW au poignet&#8230;























































Mais suite au post d'hier soir de DMC, j'ai changé ce Midi pour l'*ORIENT* _SK_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Camo ce matin, bon dimanche!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore ce combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Je sais Brice, c'est en partie toi qui m'a donner cette addiction  
Merci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Camo ce matin, bon dimanche!
> *


Trop cool ce cadran camo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup DMCBanshee et Reno!! Je la porte à nouveau aujourd'hui sur mon vieux bracelet cuir "bridle" par SNPR. Ça marche bien je trouve. 
Magrette fait de superbes montrés à un prix très raisonnable. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop cool ce cadran camo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice



Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup DMCBanshee et Reno!! Je la porte à nouveau aujourd'hui sur mon vieux bracelet cuir "bridle" par SNPR. Ça marche bien je trouve.
> Magrette fait de superbes montrés à un prix très raisonnable.
> 
> 
> ...


Super le combo!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

en mode plage ce week end


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Lundi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas de changement pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4628658
> 
> 
> en mode plage ce week end


C'est qu'elle taille ta PO ? Ça va elle ne fait pas démesurée ! 
 
A moins que tu ai un poignet de Buffalo lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin je suis en vacances, c'était mon dernier jour, wew ça fait plaisir. 
Aujourd'hui je suis allé au bureau en mode Rock & roll, converse, jeans troué, sweat biker et PEL-ISO =D


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vais avoir un peu de temps pour me dérouiller








J'ai réorganisé tout le bas de la maison, je mettrais des photos dans les jours qui viennent


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> C'est qu'elle taille ta PO ? Ça va elle ne fait pas démesurée !
> 
> A moins que tu ai un poignet de Buffalo lol


On dirait une 42mm.

Jaloux... Plage et PO2500 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine au boulot avec la Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 
Ciao. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

42mm la PO en effet, poignet de 17cm. Elle passe bien .









le moléson, toit du pays du Gruyère.

et la speed, que je vous remercie de m'avoir convaincu de la conserver. 









Mme veut une Breitling auto; je chasse la bonne occaz' en plongeuse chez eux. Une steelfish en vue mais ça risque de faire bien mastoc sur une dame. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> 42mm la PO en effet, poignet de 17cm. Elle passe bien .
> 
> View attachment 4635354
> 
> ...


Moi chuis du país du roquefort et de l'aligot et des laguioles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir la Benarus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Yann Bresson (Dec 2, 2012)

Une autre petite française pour ce 14 juillet







: une Lip Himalaya que j'ai restaurée.
Je l'ai achetée dans cet état









La voici plus pimpante avec un cadran refait, le plexi changé, les aiguilles reluminées et la boite polie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson ce matin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Hamilton Khaki chrono 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Yann Bresson said:


> Une autre petite française pour ce 14 juillet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe restauration, Yann O_O

Et bienvenue sur WUS, par la même occasion ! 

Question indiscrète, _Bresson_, c'est ton nom de famille ? ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petit comparatif rapport poids puissance  pourquoi pas ! 
En ordre décroissant la Pelagos 








La Daytona








La Stowa








La ML masterpiece squelette









Voilà


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pour ce soir la Polonaise!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En famille au monde des poissons =) 
Ma femme toujours en Stowa... Mmmm

















Oui c'est une voiture aquarium, oui c'est un éléphant d'eau douce


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> En famille au monde des poissons =)
> Ma femme toujours en Stowa... Mmmm
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Elle allume cette Pelagos!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*VE* "Concordev" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

* J'ai recu cette SKX007 cette après-midi!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *TU-144* b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi :


----------



## Maitre Robinton (Jul 15, 2015)

La petite dernière : en pleine histoire d'amour


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une allemande pour ce soir.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maitre Robinton said:


> La petite dernière : en pleine histoire d'amour
> 
> View attachment 4669082
> 
> ...


Sympa l'ombre des aiguilles sur le cadran.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée, JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium 5 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée, JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy Brice, j'ai hâte de voir les 2 autres =)

Je viens de remettre le bracelet ti sur la pelagos, du coup j'ai essayé lisofrane sur la stowa et c'est plutôt sympa. 
Si on oublie les clichés une bracelet de plongée sur un boîtier pilote 










Mauvaise lumière, mais les aiguilles ressortent bien mieux


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée, JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore Brice félicitations! La forme du boitier est super


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some better pic with a decent light , I still like this combo , might stay so for a bit , advantage is that I can swim & shower wit it now .









Great day gents !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour la cavalerie , je porte la Daytona cette aprem , on va aller se balader et faire du shopping heheh .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée, JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium 5


O_O wow wow wow !!! Super, Brice :-! :-! :-!

On n'en voit pas souvent |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *lip* "TYPE A" pour finir la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour la cavalerie , je porte la Daytona cette aprem , on va aller se balader et faire du shopping heheh .


Quelle beauté 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup les gars, la JR est très cool et elles sont a 75% de réduction pour l'instant  faux pas manquer ça ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF
Une petite SKX009 aujourd'hui. Incroyable comme on peut trouver des montres super comme ça pour un prix très très raisonnable.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Nouveau


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petite gâterie...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petite gâterie...


Pas so petite que ça ;-)
J'apprécie bcp, merci! N'hésitez pas à remettre ça.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> Nouveau


Oh la la!! Fantastique. Quel est le modèle # stp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pas so petite que ça ;-)
> J'apprécie bcp, merci! N'hésitez pas à remettre ça.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hahaa merci Brice! Peut-être un autre jour... Les vendredi soir sont toujours plus festif!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

C'est mark xvi st



Jeep99dad said:


> Oh la la!! Fantastique. Quel est le modèle # stp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petite gâterie...


Très très bien :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En mode _Steampunk_, aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pas so petite que ça ;-)
> J'apprécie bcp, merci! N'hésitez pas à remettre ça.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha, sans trop de commentaires  
Une autre une autre une autre !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Une petite SKX009 aujourd'hui. Incroyable comme on peut trouver des montres super comme ça pour un prix très très raisonnable.
> 
> 
> ...


Et de deux, ou est la troisième


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

C'est les vacances, on s'occupe Hehe. 
Je viens de rehausser le monstre, d'ajuster la symétrie des roues, durcir les suspensions, lavage complet ( heureusement elle est étanche cette beauté) 
Prêt pour l'action ! =)









La stowa m'accompagne.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un samedi Bali Ha'i


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un samedi Bali Ha'i


Vraiment sympa la madmax, c'est une quartz Simon ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Vraiment sympa la madmax, c'est une quartz Simon ?


Merci Alex, non c'est une automatique mouvement swiss ETA 2893-2. Je n'ais toujours pas fais de Lume shot... Je vais attendre le soleil comme c'est là il est très timide


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Alex, non c'est une automatique mouvement swiss ETA 2893-2. Je n'ais toujours pas fais de Lume shot... Je vais attendre le soleil comme c'est là il est très timide


Je viens d'aller voir leur site internet, intéressant les projets qu'ils ont fait.

Balihai est aussi la bière locale de Bali, plutôt sympa la corrélation.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Et de deux, ou est la troisième


C'etait celle ci mais je la retourne car je ne l'aime pas au poignet 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'etait celle ci mais je la retourne car je ne l'aime pas au poignet


O_O ah bon ?!!?

Elle a pourtant l'air vraiment bien  (et elle a l'air de t'aller :think: )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En milieu d'après-midi, j'avais passé quelque chose de plus léger sur bracelet tissu pour sortir faire les courses sous le cagnard&#8230;























































&#8230; et enfin, un dernier changement pour aujourd'hui :
































































C'est la nuit, il pleut&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour l'anniversaire de ma princesse Zoé Océanna, je vais porter la Aeroscope 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DivisionFurtive (Sep 9, 2014)

J'ose me permettre d'introduire le fruit de mon travail, la Division Furtive Type 50


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DivisionFurtive said:


> J'ose me permettre d'introduire le fruit de mon travail, la Division Furtive Type 50
> 
> View attachment 4696618


Hello, quels sont les détails de cette DF stp ?

Aujourd'hui la pelagos de retour sur le bracelet ti









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DivisionFurtive said:


> J'ose me permettre d'introduire le fruit de mon travail, la Division Furtive Type 50
> 
> View attachment 4696618


Ça a l'air un peu compliqué  un peu plus de détails serait bien apprécié.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'etait celle ci mais je la retourne car je ne l'aime pas au poignet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La ti sans coating est plus sympa effectivement , en noir les lignes du boîtier sont gommées j'ai l'impression. 


Reno said:


> En milieu d'après-midi, j'avais passé quelque chose de plus léger sur bracelet tissu pour sortir faire les courses sous le cagnard&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes!! Reno TOP la moonwatch =) 


Jeep99dad said:


> Pour l'anniversaire de ma princesse Zoé Océanna, je vais porter la Aeroscope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et un joyeux anniversaire pour Zoé


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

C'est les vacances, alors je change de montre plusieurs fois par jour Hehe








Tous les matins j'ai une centaine de fleurs violette qui tombe en début d'après-midi vers 2 pm, et tous les jours comme ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Yes yes yes!! Reno TOP la moonwatch =)


Merci Alex ;-)



> Et un joyeux anniversaire pour Zoé


+1


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je continue en mode steampunk&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DivisionFurtive said:


> J'ose me permettre d'introduire le fruit de mon travail, la Division Furtive Type 50
> 
> View attachment 4696618


Assez original!


alex79 said:


> Hello, quels sont les détails de cette DF stp ?
> 
> Aujourd'hui la pelagos de retour sur le bracelet ti
> 
> ...


J'adore sur ce bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon LGP ce matin


----------



## DivisionFurtive (Sep 9, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ça a l'air un peu compliqué  un peu plus de détails serait bien apprécié.


Les heures en haut et les minutes en bas. Ça c'est la base  Pour la suite, il y a une série de vidéo sur YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPOrZBgyCEh05z-uOWhTKOwUQn_8u3vy7

Merci,
Gabriel


----------



## Daniel Vostok (May 29, 2015)

Salutations et bonne fin de fin de semaine... 
Vostok Amphibian 110903 + lunette par Boris.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DivisionFurtive said:


> Les heures en haut et les minutes en bas. Ça c'est la base  Pour la suite, il y a une série de vidéo sur YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPOrZBgyCEh05z-uOWhTKOwUQn_8u3vy7
> 
> Merci,
> Gabriel


Après avoir visionné les vidéos c'est pas évident à utiliser au quotidien, du moins c'est le sentiment que j'ai. 
C'est un concept ou est-ce commercialisé si je peux me permettre de demander ?


----------



## DivisionFurtive (Sep 9, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Après avoir visionné les vidéos c'est pas évident à utiliser au quotidien, du moins c'est le sentiment que j'ai.
> C'est un concept ou est-ce commercialisé si je peux me permettre de demander ?


Question d'habitude 
Oui, c'est sur le marché: division-furtive.com/fr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

ahhh, la benarus super domed . Dommage que toutes ces micro marques n'aient pas un importateur européen..

Ma speed m'a valu une conversation horlogère au boulot, quelqu'un de passage portait une très belle triple date à cadran bleu , je n'ai pu m'empêcher de lui faire remarquer que nous semblions apprécier les speedmaster tous les deux. 

quelqu'un à déjà eu une Squale ? Leur 50atmos bleu a un cadran que je trouve magnifique mais à 800 billets alors qu'il me semble qu'elles coutaient encore la moitié il y' a peu ça me paraît abusé quand on peut avoir une belle seiko sumo pour moitié moins.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DivisionFurtive said:


> Question d'habitude
> Oui, c'est sur le marché: division-furtive.com/fr


C'est sold out même


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> ahhh, la benarus super domed . Dommage que toutes ces micro marques n'aient pas un importateur européen..
> 
> Ma speed m'a valu une conversation horlogère au boulot, quelqu'un de passage portait une très belle triple date à cadran bleu , je n'ai pu m'empêcher de lui faire remarquer que nous semblions apprécier les speedmaster tous les deux.
> 
> quelqu'un à déjà eu une Squale ? Leur 50atmos bleu a un cadran que je trouve magnifique mais à 800 billets alors qu'il me semble qu'elles coutaient encore la moitié il y' a peu ça me paraît abusé quand on peut avoir une belle seiko sumo pour moitié moins.


Elles sont sympa oui, en images car je n'en ai jamais vu en vrai. 
D'occasion tu devrais trouver dans tes critères


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous 
JeanRichard Aeroscope et notre chat fait une apparence sur mon "wrist shot"  il doit avoir faim ;-)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Naturellement, une *Speed* pour le 21 Juillet&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Naturellement, une *Speed* pour le 21 Juillet&#8230; b-)


Sympa le clin d'oeil Reno 

Pour moi la pelagos, c'est mon dernier jour de vacance avant de reprendre le boulot et d'enrouler la Daytona et la Masterpiece mp7138 sur mon poignet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Nice ! Enjoy la nouvelle Pilote


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sympa le clin d'oeil Reno


;-)



> Pour moi la pelagos, c'est mon dernier jour de vacance avant de reprendre le boulot et d'enrouler la Daytona et la Masterpiece mp7138 sur mon poignet


Super la Pelagos, Alex :-!

Et bonne fin de congés à toi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un avis de votre part cher amis, pour ma flieger que pensez-vous de ça svp 
1








2








3









Il y a le choix entre 6 couleurs, toutes sont vintage et la qualité est très agréable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dure dernière semaine au boulot avant de partir en vacances en France dimanche pour 3 semaines. Il me tarde de voir ma famille. 
Aujourd'hui je porte la Bell & Ross 123 GMT. J'ai amené les montres qui ne m'accompagnent pas au coffre. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Aujourd'hui j'ai la pilote


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un avis de votre part cher amis, pour ma flieger que pensez-vous de ça svp
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup le premier, mais c'est plus un rallye ; je disqualifie le second, trop typé "PAM" ; donc pour ta flieger, je dirais le troisième. Avec un bémol toutefois : les "grands" bunds ne sont pas évidents à porter, au quotidien.

En voici un en 22mm :










Sur poignet 18,5cm :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> J'aime beaucoup le premier, mais c'est plus un rallye ; je disqualifie le second, trop typé "PAM" ; donc pour ta flieger, je dirais le troisième. Avec un bémol toutefois : les "grands" bunds ne sont pas évidents à porter, au quotidien.
> 
> En voici un en 22mm :
> 
> ...


Merci Reno, j'apprécie beaucoup les avis partagés. 
Je crois avoir trouvé mon bonheur sur ça









Épaisseur 4,5 mm, coutures bleue comme les aiguilles, 22 mm qui reste en 22 mm et pour finir une boucle comme ça









Je pense que ça devrait aller au poil, tu en pense quoi ?

Toujours un peu délicat de commander en ligne un produit sur measure :/

Merci encore l'ami


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno, j'apprécie beaucoup les avis partagés.
> Je crois avoir trouvé mon bonheur sur ça
> 
> 
> ...


Il est chouette.

De toute façon, la qualité a l'air fort bonne, alors il ne me semble pas que tu prennes un grand risque ;-)

Par contre ta flieger, de mémoire, c'est laquelle ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Il est chouette.
> 
> De toute façon, la qualité a l'air fort bonne, alors il ne me semble pas que tu prennes un grand risque ;-)
> 
> Par contre ta flieger, de mémoire, c'est laquelle ?


Stowa small second avec le 6498, 41mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Stowa small second avec le 6498, 41mm


D'ac ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le risque c'est d'attendre plusieurs semaines, genre 6. Et de ne pas être entièrement content  
Les tarifs de " black forest atelier " sont vraiment excellent rapport qualité prix, fortement conseillé. 
Leur site Web et shop sur l'application Etsy offrent un choix complet ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ces plongeuses bien costaud te vont toujours bien Simon, t'as le wrist pour . Je suis sur qu'une Breitling Seawolf passerait !

J'aurais pas du ouvrir la page stowa du forum...Ils ont osé sortir une version flieger dans ce nouveau boîtier de 43mm avec des cornes en 24. Le boulot sur le boîtier est juste sublime à mon goût ! J'attends confirmation si la couronne est vissée. Si oui comme mes parents habitent à 50min de Stowa, en leur rendant visite en Septembre je tenterais d'y passer pour craquer ! 

alex je valide ton choix de cuir ! Ca a l'air d'être de bonne facture.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Toujours des surprises entre Simon, Reno, et Brice, vous avez trop beaucoup many de montres 

Bref, c'est bien sympa tout ça.

La MP pour reprendre le boulot, j'avais prévu la Daytona vu que je l'ai mise sur son bracelet d'origine, mais ce sera pour demain ou vendredi.

Une image pour finir TT ça


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Des produits français y a qu'ca d'vrai 

Sympa les photos, comme d'habitude Reno


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ces plongeuses bien costaud te vont toujours bien Simon, t'as le wrist pour . Je suis sur qu'une Breitling Seawolf passerait !
> 
> J'aurais pas du ouvrir la page stowa du forum...Ils ont osé sortir une version flieger dans ce nouveau boîtier de 43mm avec des cornes en 24. Le boulot sur le boîtier est juste sublime à mon goût ! J'attends confirmation si la couronne est vissée. Si oui comme mes parents habitent à 50min de Stowa, en leur rendant visite en Septembre je tenterais d'y passer pour craquer !
> 
> alex je valide ton choix de cuir ! Ca a l'air d'être de bonne facture.


Tu fais référence à la flieger contemporaine ? 
Je lui trouve plus de cachet en version non gmt personnellement, belle réussite sur ce produit et franchement rapport qualité prix la marque Stowa est imbattable. Très bonne stratégie de marketing, si seulement rolex et omega faisaient de même on pourrait avoir les mêmes montres à moitié prix !

Le bracelet c'est parti, commandé, avec un boucle de type pilote iwc, j'ai hâte de recevoir tout ça.

Ton prénom en passant stp, si je peux me permettre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Sea Dweller 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Des produits français y a qu'ca d'vrai
> 
> Sympa les photos, comme d'habitude Reno


:-d Merci Alex.

Design, conception & emboîtage du mouvement français. C'est déjà pas mal ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi ; encore un boîtier carré&#8230; mais ce coup-ci, c'est plus _rugueux_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est la Artego 500m (Vieille photo...)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Toujours des surprises entre Simon, Reno, et Brice, vous avez trop beaucoup many de montres
> 
> Bref, c'est bien sympa tout ça.
> 
> ...


Merci Alex! Haaa la maladie des montres, à chaque fois c'est pareil on se dit ca va être la dernière mais non!

En passant elle est superbe cette "skeleton"!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Je parle de cette flieger là Alex. La TO2 mais avec cadran de flieger originale. Le boîtier sauce Schauer est superbe et la taille un peu augmentée et les cornes de 24 donnent de quoi s'amuser avec des straps en tout genres. Moi qui cherche une baroudeuse en complément à ma x33 pour un porté quotidien ça me botte carrément. Maintenant à voir si je peux en essayer une à l'usine vu que c'est très proche de chez mes parents. 43mm sans lunette ça pourrait être imposant mine de rien !

https://www.stowa.de/Flieger+Logo+Klassik+Sport+43+mm,i1.htm

Thomas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-d Merci Alex.
> 
> Design, conception & emboîtage du mouvement français. C'est déjà pas mal ;-)


Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi Reno =) 


DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Alex! Haaa la maladie des montres, à chaque fois c'est pareil on se dit ca va être la dernière mais non!
> 
> En passant elle est superbe cette "skeleton"!


Qui est malade ici ? Nous sommes juste des accrocs  


Bender.Folder said:


> Je parle de cette flieger là Alex. La TO2 mais avec cadran de flieger originale. Le boîtier sauce Schauer est superbe et la taille un peu augmentée et les cornes de 24 donnent de quoi s'amuser avec des straps en tout genres. Moi qui cherche une baroudeuse en complément à ma x33 pour un porté quotidien ça me botte carrément. Maintenant à voir si je peux en essayer une à l'usine vu que c'est très proche de chez mes parents. 43mm sans lunette ça pourrait être imposant mine de rien !
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/Flieger+Logo+Klassik+Sport+43+mm,i1.htm
> 
> Thomas


Thomas 

Dommage qu'ils ne mettent pas des images de profils sur le site stowa, elle est style en 43 mm, mais comme tu dis sans lunette a 43 tu pourras lire l'heure très facilement après la deuxième bouteille :think: 

En référence sur mon poignet de 7.2 la 41 mm









Hate de voir cette Flieger sur toi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La PEL-ISO aujourd'hui









Qd il y a trop de choix ca peut devenir compliqué Hehe

Bon voilà, Incoming !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La PEL-ISO aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!



> Bon voilà, Incoming !


O_O vache, il est beau |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore l'_U-Boot_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> O_O vache, il est beau |> |> |> |> |> |>


Oui j'adore ! Au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un voilà le bon plan 
Check out this Etsy shop!
Hey, I found this really awesome Etsy shop at https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackForestAtelier
Regards / Alex 


Reno said:


> Encore l'_U-Boot_&#8230;


Ça c'est du lourd, pas une montre pour les tapettes


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui j'adore ! Au cas où ça intéresse quelqu'un voilà le bon plan
> Check out this Etsy shop!
> Hey, I found this really awesome Etsy shop at https://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackForestAtelier
> Regards / Alex


Y a pas, c'est joli, mais c'est au-dessus de ma catégorie, _niveau tarif_ :-(

Je ne mets jamais au-dessus de 30€ pour un bracelet (et la plupart du temps, en-dessous de 20€).



> Ça c'est du lourd, pas une montre pour les tapettes


_Oui monsieur._ Du solide et du sérieux ^_^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Y a pas, c'est joli, mais c'est au-dessus de ma catégorie, _niveau tarif_ :-(
> 
> Je ne mets jamais au-dessus de 30€ pour un bracelet (et la plupart du temps, en-dessous de 20€).
> 
> _Oui monsieur._ Du solide et du sérieux ^_^


Un petit excès ne fait pas mal de temps en temps, en comparaison avec la plupart des autres fabricants je trouve " black forest atelier" plutôt moitié voir tiers des tarifs pratiqués sur cette gamme de qualité


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deux jours de boulot puis vacances  il me tarde. Dimanche on s'envole vers la France. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Tu as toujours des montres intéressantes et une collection sans fin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Tu as toujours des montres intéressantes et une collection sans fin


Merci Brice :-d

Détail amusant, celle-ci est une des toutes premières que j'ai acheté, quand j'ai commencé cette collection en 2007&#8230;

Et 8 ans plus tard, je viens de me faire une petite frayeur :-x

À l'époque, j'avais hésité avec les versions automatiques (en 3 aiguilles) de ce même modèle, mais le look excessif du chrono avait fini par l'emporter dans ma décision.

Et là, récemment, retour de flamme avec cette sino-germanique, et je me dis : "aller, ce coup-ci, je me prends la version auto !"










D'autant plus que j'avais vu des promos il y a quelques mois, à *99 €* O_O

Il y a trois jours, je pars en chasse, bien décidé à cliquer sur la version à cadran noir, et là&#8230; argh, la montre n'est plus dispo chez Tauchmeister, ni dans aucune autre boutique, d'ailleurs o|

Ce modèle doit être en vente depuis une petite dizaine d'années maintenant, et je vois se profiler le spectre de la rupture de stock générale :-| et là, énorme *frustration* :-| o| :-x

J'ai finalement trouvé deux~trois adresses où on la trouvait encore, mais à des tarifs complètement déconnants.

Finalement, c'est aux Pays-Bas que j'ai fini par trouver une boutique qui la proposait à 145€ (ce qui, pour une montre auto avec cette qualité de finition et un Miyota 8215 est _honnête_, à défaut d'être un super prix).

J'ai donc cliqué avant le déjeuner, et maintenant, je trépigne comme un fou en l'attendant :-d

Pour patienter&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Deux jours de boulot puis vacances  il me tarde. Dimanche on s'envole vers la France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle manque la BP Brice , rassure moi cette beauté est toujours en ta possession ? 
Cette BR décidément donne vraiment envie , superbe ! ^^


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 14, 2007)

Petit combo du jour


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Harpoon...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo pour ce soir


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tempest Commodore ou Seiko Sumo blue pour une plongeuse bleue ?

La tempest pelagos like jusque dans les specs, full titane, lunette céramique avec insert lumineux ou l'icône japonaise? :think:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4748786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748794
> ...


Personellement, c'est la Tempest à 100%!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4748786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748794
> ...


Désolé Thomas, je ne connais aucune des deux en vrai, par contre les sumos ont bonne réputation sur les forums.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En fait j'ai tout vendu sauf les Omegas. Ma femme me pique PO ou X33 du coup me reste très souvent la speed que je n'ai pas envie de mettre au boulot. (je bosse dans un lieu de vie avec des personnes déficientes/troublées, mon poignet est souvent aggripé, on prends des coups etc..même si la Speed est robuste je suis pas kamikaze  )

Tu as possédé une tempest Simon ? Ca m'intéresse alors  . En plus il y a un importateur européen !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> En fait j'ai tout vendu sauf les Omegas. Ma femme me pique PO ou X33 du coup me reste très souvent la speed que je n'ai pas envie de mettre au boulot. (je bosse dans un lieu de vie avec des personnes déficientes/troublées, mon poignet est souvent aggripé, on prends des coups etc..même si la Speed est robuste je suis pas kamikaze  )
> 
> Tu as possédé une tempest Simon ? Ca m'intéresse alors  . En plus il y a un importateur européen !


Non malheuresement je n'ais jamais eu la Tempest, mais j'ai parler à plusieurs et il on tous de très bon commentaire à son égard. Une ou l'autre sont de très bonne montre mais personellement style "Diver" la Tempest gagne.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Entre 2 séries









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Plus qu'un jour 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230; même montre, autre bracelet&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous et bon nombre week end! ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Plus qu'un jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very like!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

* bon week end =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chenonceau&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Bali Ha'i, j'ai essayer de faire un Lumeshot. Je suis un peu déçu de l'intensité et surtout de la durée de lume de cette "Mad Max"


















Si on compare a la Shark Diver qui est une vrai torche!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La Bali Ha'i, j'ai essayer de faire un Lumeshot. Je suis un peu déçu de l'intensité et surtout de la durée de lume de cette "Mad Max"
> 
> httpforums.watchuseek.comattachment.phpattachmentid=4766682&d=1437823308[IMG]
> [IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4766690&d=1437823627
> ...


Ah oui effectivement ça manque d'intensité, c'est dommage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour le soir, la même, sur son bracelet d'origine&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX399
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Helloooo bon dim les gars, je suis accroc avec ce combo en mode " en dehors du travail"


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

View attachment 4781874


Speedy samedi

View attachment 4781962


Speedie dimanche avec le lac agité. Je l'ai portée pendant 3h de vélo également. Confort, fontions nickel pour le sport

oh ben zut en effet ça s'affiche pas et les photos ne figurent pas dans mon menu avec toutes celles postées..:-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4781874
> 
> 
> Speedy samedi
> ...


Bender, je ne sais pas si c'est seulement chez moi, mais tes photos ne s'affichent pas :think:


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

et là ça passe ? 

J'ai pu voir la pelagos bleue et l'aqua terra bond en réel dans les vitrines helvètes. Superbes pièces, un bleu moins cartoon qu'en photos pour la Tudor et une élégance pour la Bond qu'on pouvait pas trop remarquer sur les photos centrées sur les motifs du cadran. Discret en réalité et d'un beau bleu profond. Je salive mais ce n'est ni au programme ni au budget.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Pour le soir, la même, sur son bracelet d'origine&#8230;


Courageux avec celle-ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Courageux avec celle-ci


:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4784106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784114
> ...


Impeccable ! :-!

Deux superbes montres |> |>


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-d


J'ai voulu dire: elle est belle  impressionante


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Rolex à la russe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Rolex à la russe


Sympa, surtout sur bracelet acier vintage :-!

C'est du 19mm, l'entrecornes ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je suis le _Maître des Éléments_ :-d


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Sympa, surtout sur bracelet acier vintage :-!
> 
> C'est du 19mm, l'entrecornes ? :think:


Non, c'est18mm comme la plupart de montres russes de cette époque-là (les années 80) . 
Le bracelet est vraiment chouette à porter parce qu'il est extensible


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh lundi...


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Un petit changement, une sarb


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une TITUS tuning fork&#8230; toujours une montre à pile, mais une autre technologie ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En _Nautilus_ aujourd'hui&#8230; c'est raccord avec le temps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour de Marcillac Vallon entouré de vignes. La vrai campagne ici et de la bonne bouffe 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de Marcillac Vallon entouré de vignes. La vrai campagne ici et de la bonne bouffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy a fond Brice, petite nouvelle ? Sympathique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de Marcillac Vallon entouré de vignes. La vrai campagne ici et de la bonne bouffe


Et très jolie piscine, visiblement :-!

Profite bien, Brice |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En mode pépé, un café Toraja frais avant d'aller faire du sport 








Une autre MDP...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour de Marcillac Vallon entouré de vignes. La vrai campagne ici et de la bonne bouffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Profite bien de tes vacances!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille *TIMEX* pour commencer la journée&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Intéressant


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci tout le monde. 
Simple petite Seiko sur Canvas siré ce matin 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de fin de journée pour ma nouvelle *TAUCHMEISTER* "U-Boot" fraîchement arrivée b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement de fin de journée pour ma nouvelle *TAUCHMEISTER* "U-Boot" fraîchement arrivée b-)


Happy happy 

Aujourd'hui c'était encore la ML


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Happy happy


Yes !! :-d



> Aujourd'hui c'était encore la ML


Toujours aussi magnifique cette Maurice Lacroix :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe en effet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci les gars ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

sans surprise&#8230; b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

En jaune


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Que de merveilles, Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Que de merveilles, Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin mes vacances sont arriver!!! Je porte la Megalodon ce matin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Enfin mes vacances sont arriver!!! Je porte la Megalodon ce matin


Enjoy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Enjoy


Merci Alex!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

me faut des vacances ! J'ai lu jean richard Apéro'scope sur ta photo Brice...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon je ne vous montre pas ou je suis, je risque d'être viré du forum. 
Mais pétard c'est très très chaud !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon bah à défaut du reste je vs montre la pelagos hein. Mes fournisseurs d'Europe de l'est il faut les suivre à Jakarta.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon je ne vous montre pas ou je suis, je risque d'être viré du forum.
> Mais pétard c'est très très chaud !


Vas-y, _raconte_ :-d


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bière, Bender et Po 

Et l'heure est au choix entre Tempest Commodore Bleu dial bâtons ou La Seiko sumo blue..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Classe cette Hellberg. Céramique ou sapphire l'inlay de la lunette ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Vas-y, _raconte_ :-d


Le paradis des hommes sur terre, des créatures de rêve en bikinis qui dansent autour de nous, toutes les 5 min Une autre créature prend le relais se mettant à califourchon en ondulent sur nous, le tout en enlevant leurs déguisements très légers jusqu'à être entièrement nue !

Impossible de résister . photos interdites.

J'en ai vu beaucoup des endroits chauds, mais celui ci en particulier est la crème des crèmes.

Au point où je me demande si mes partenaires européens viennent me rendre visites pour affaires, ou pour sortir lol

La flieger aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui sur bracelet tissu _vert-de-gris_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement pour la soirée, black & white


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je termine la journée avec la *VE Tupolev 144* _"Concordev"_ sur mon tout premier bracelet cuir fait maison :-d
(bon, c'est pas terrible comme résultat, mais soyez indulgents, c'est mon premier ;-) )


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Classe les Air max alex ! Grâce à mon acharnement au fitness je dois en avoir une douzaine de paire de toutes les couleurs de nike pour l'entraînement, sauf des air max, ce sont les seules qui me font mal et pourtant je kiffe leur look. :'(.

Petit plaisir niveau straps. J'ai écumé les vendeurs européens de Natos et la plupart me faisaient un panier de 5/6 straps pour quasi 100 balles ajouté à la nécessité de se faire livrer en France chez mes parents ou un collègue ce qui surajoute au délai..Et sur ebay je trouve nato ministry qui est situé en Suisse. Un coup de souris et hop il habite à 10km de chez moi. Comme ton importateur Isofrane Alex que tu as croisé comme ça, je vivais très près d'un vendeur de Natos !

Petit sms pour savoir s'il est ok de traiter hors de ebay et oui ! 12 straps dont un gratuit , de quoi m'habiller le poignet un moment. Cerise sur le gâteau, je lui demande s'il pourrait m'avoir un strap style Le Mans Gulf et en rentrant un message me dit dans 4 semaines je peux vous l'avoir !

















un pti' wristshot pour le fun ! En tout cas vendeur au top et sa gamme premium pour 10 biftons sont vraiments bien fichus.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Classe les Air max alex ! Grâce à mon acharnement au fitness je dois en avoir une douzaine de paire de toutes les couleurs de nike pour l'entraînement, sauf des air max, ce sont les seules qui me font mal et pourtant je kiffe leur look. :'(.
> 
> Petit plaisir niveau straps. J'ai écumé les vendeurs européens de Natos et la plupart me faisaient un panier de 5/6 straps pour quasi 100 balles ajouté à la nécessité de se faire livrer en France chez mes parents ou un collègue ce qui surajoute au délai..Et sur ebay je trouve nato ministry qui est situé en Suisse. Un coup de souris et hop il habite à 10km de chez moi. Comme ton importateur Isofrane Alex que tu as croisé comme ça, je vivais très près d'un vendeur de Natos !
> 
> ...


C'est pareil pour moi elles me font mal aux pieds les air max, mais j'adore le look du coup j'en ai une dizaine de paires depuis les années, pour tout sauf le sport  un sacré paradoxe !

Sympa les natos, tu as de quoi faire mano. 


Reno said:


> Je termine la journée avec la *VE Tupolev 144* _"Concordev"_ sur mon tout premier bracelet cuir fait maison :-d
> (bon, c'est pas terrible comme résultat, mais soyez indulgents, c'est mon premier ;-) )


Bonne initiative Reno, hâte de voir d'autres bracelets fabriqués en Normandie ( si je ne me trompe pas ). 
Au niveau coutures il faut du matos spécial ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> Classe les Air max alex ! Grâce à mon acharnement au fitness je dois en avoir une douzaine de paire de toutes les couleurs de nike pour l'entraînement, sauf des air max, ce sont les seules qui me font mal et pourtant je kiffe leur look. :'(.
> 
> Petit plaisir niveau straps. J'ai écumé les vendeurs européens de Natos et la plupart me faisaient un panier de 5/6 straps pour quasi 100 balles ajouté à la nécessité de se faire livrer en France chez mes parents ou un collègue ce qui surajoute au délai..Et sur ebay je trouve nato ministry qui est situé en Suisse. Un coup de souris et hop il habite à 10km de chez moi. Comme ton importateur Isofrane Alex que tu as croisé comme ça, je vivais très près d'un vendeur de Natos !
> 
> ...


Super les Natos!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne initiative Reno, hâte de voir d'autres bracelets fabriqués en Normandie ( si je ne me trompe pas ).
> *Au niveau coutures il faut du matos spécial ?*


Merci Alex  oui, en Normandie "terrienne" (dans l'Orne).

Alors justement, c'est l'écueil principal auquel je me suis heurté :-(

J'avais récupéré il y a de ça plusieurs années déjà une roulette pour le cuir chez mon grand-père, et je croyais que celle-ci était suffisante pour préparer les trous avant de coudre&#8230; en fait il n'en est rien : elle ne fait "que" marquer, il faut toujours percer par la suite avec une *alène* (un poinçon pour le cuir), un outil dont je ne dispose pas à ce jour (j'ai peut-être un poinçon sur un couteau multi-lames quelque part, mais là, j'ai été pris de court, et j'ai laissé tombé).

Bref, j'avais fait la rainure de guidage, j'ai commencé à passer la roulette&#8230; je me suis tout de suite rendu compte que ça ne perçait rien du tout :-x j'ai abandonné l'idée de faire des coutures sur ce bracelet, et j'ai juste fini de passer la roulette pour donner une homogénéité à l'ensemble, et c'est tout.

Sinon, normalement, il faut un bloc de cire d'abeille pour enduire le fil (ne me demande pas pourquoi)&#8230; moi dans un premier temps, je me débrouille avec les moyens du bord.

J'ai fait ce bracelet pour la TU-144 parce qu'elle a un entrecornes de 18mm, alors que le boîter est assez massif&#8230; du coup, un bracelet à cette largeur fait rikiki

Et autant il est relativement aisé de trouver des bracelets gomme "élargis"



















&#8230; ou à la rigueur, un NATO&#8230; mais trouver un bracelet cuir "élargi" en 18-22mm , c'est vraiment pas évident (pour ne pas dire impossible).

Pour les suivants&#8230; et bien on verra ;-) comme je le redoutais, le travail du cuir c'est pas des plus aisés, et je n'ai pas d'affinités particulières avec cette matière :-( du coup, on verra si je suis vraiment motivé pour persévérer :roll:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex  oui, en Normandie "terrienne" (dans l'Orne).
> 
> Alors justement, c'est l'écueil principal auquel je me suis heurté :-(
> 
> ...


Ah oui effectivement, bonjour la galère  
Combien d'heures environ pour la faire ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ah oui effectivement, bonjour la galère
> Combien d'heures environ pour la faire ?


Alors là, impossible de dire&#8230; :think:

Peut-être une demie journée en temps cumulé, sur 2 jours&#8230; peut-être moins.

La colle Néoprène doit sécher 10min avant d'appliquer les deux parties l'une contre l'autre&#8230; ça fait perdre du temps, mais on ne travaille pas pendant ce temps-là&#8230;

La découpe n'est pas si longue que ça ; j'imagine que lorsqu'on a l'habitude et le bon geste, ça se fait très rapidement.

Enfin c'est sûr que je suis pas doué pour ça, quand je compare avec les productions de certains ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la U-Boot pour ce magnifique Dimanche ensoleillé&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Déjeuner avec ma famille au domaine de Las Canals dont un ami de mon père est propriétaire. C'est magnifique là-bas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous, PEL-ISO que j' kif grave.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Deux beasts ! J'adore l'avenger ! Si mon poignet suivait, j'oserais presque ! 

Et cette ML, une des plus jolies squelette à prix humain .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Deux beasts ! J'adore l'avenger ! Si mon poignet suivait, j'oserais presque !
> 
> Et cette ML, une des plus jolies squelette à prix humain .


Merci Thomas, une vraie merveille en personne, les photos ne lui font pas justice. En plus elle pèse 82 gr, c'est la montre la plus confortable de tout ce que j'ai pu avoir ou essayer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> View attachment 4863082


Ya des girafes en arrière plan


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Oui, il y avait deux.., de bons yeux


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec l'*U-Boot*&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec l'*U-Boot*&#8230; b-)


C'est la petite dernière ça , sympa Reno =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange en ce Lundi!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orange en ce Lundi!


Yeeaaahh, cool Simon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est la petite dernière ça , sympa Reno =)


P'tite dernière, mais _en gestation_ depuis 7 ans&#8230; ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Yeeaaahh, cool Simon


Merci Alex!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon j'ai craqué 
15 septembre des que j'arrive à Aix-en-Provence je la mettrai sur Isofrane. 
Une seiko 5 mod 
Illustrations


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Bon j'ai craqué
> 15 septembre des que j'arrive à Aix-en-Provence je la mettrai sur Isofrane.
> Une seiko 5 mod
> Illustrations


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


>


Super la FF Alex. En attendant elle va être sur nato? Ou tu la garde comme "pocket watch"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller LE ce matin Bon mardi les boys!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super la FF Alex. En attendant elle va être sur nato? Ou tu la garde comme "pocket watch"


Sur Isofrane ou shark mesh, je l'aurai en France mi septembre  
J'ai pris que le boîtier d'un mec sur WUS hehe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On part à la mer aujourd'hui. Direction Port Camargue pour quelques jours. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> On part à la mer aujourd'hui. Direction Port Camargue pour quelques jours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A côté de chez moi ça, profite bien de tes vacances


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Suite à un bref échange sur les figurines, sur MGN, j'ai fait cette petite mise en scène avec la








*1967*

que je porte aujourd'hui (aucun lien entre Goldorak et la 1967, je précise :-d )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Trueline* pour affronter la chaleur b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Market and lunch earlier and Pool time with the Sea Dweller










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai commencé la journée avec cette montre sur un cuir type-PAM, mais les températures extérieures m'ont rapidement décidé pour la passer sur nylon :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boating, shelling, and swimming in the Mediterranean Sea today withy family and the Sea Dweller. Lots of fun! 
What a great watch too! 



























Oh and that pup is #likeaboss 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow wow!!

Hello les gars =) New shoes with blue stitches, looks awesome =)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Mes amies..le cadeaux nouveau


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boating, shelling, and swimming in the Mediterranean Sea today withy family and the Sea Dweller. Lots of fun!
> What a great watch too!
> 
> Oh and that pup is #likeaboss
> ...


Super photo... Le Labrador est Roi!



alex79 said:


> Wow wow!!
> 
> Hello les gars =) New shoes with blue stitches, looks awesome =)


J'adore ce bracelet fait vraiment bien sur une "Pilot"



tenge said:


> Mes amies..le cadeaux nouveau


Wow! Très beau cadeau superbe pièce!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de légèreté aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un peu de légèreté aujourd'hui


:-!

Pareil.

Du bois pour toi, du titane pour moi&#8230; ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> Pareil.
> 
> Du bois pour toi, du titane pour moi&#8230; ;-)


Super Reno! J'adore le style "Militaire de ta montre chrono"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Le postier viens de passer... Ronin Rotomatic
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un peu de légèreté aujourd'hui


J'adore ! 
Le bracelet est aussi en bois Simon ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> Pareil.
> 
> Du bois pour toi, du titane pour moi&#8230; ;-)


Super l'aspect du boîtier, quel traitement il y a dessus Reno ? A moins que ce soit la teinte de la matière :tink:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Le postier viens de passer... Ronin Rotomatic
> *


La vache, tu vas bientôt être à 100 montres non. 
A cette cadence


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'adore !
> Le bracelet est aussi en bois Simon ?


Oui le bracelet aussi tout en bois, la couleur du bois est vraiment bien.



alex79 said:


> La vache, tu vas bientôt être à 100 montres non.
> A cette cadence


Hahaha Alex... J'avoue que c'est temps-ci c'est buy buy buy buy(Quel dépendance ces montres!!!!). Il y en a 3 autres en chemin...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui le bracelet aussi tout en bois, la couleur du bois est vraiment bien.
> 
> Hahaha Alex... J'avoue que c'est temps-ci c'est buy buy buy buy(Quel dépendance ces montres!!!!). Il y en a 3 autres en chemin...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super Reno! J'adore le style "Militaire de ta montre chrono"


Merci DMC 



alex79 said:


> Super l'aspect du boîtier, quel traitement il y a dessus Reno ? A moins que ce soit la teinte de la matière :tink:


Merci Alex 

C'est du titane ;-) et comme la montre va sur ses 7 ans (déjà), la surface a subi une oxydation naturelle&#8230; elle s'est donc pas mal assombrie par rapport à ses début. Ce qui me convient parfaitement ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en mode pilote&#8230;

Je continue en mode pilote&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gros dilemme lol 
Au tour de la pelagos, qui d'ici quelques années sera plus foncé ( j'espère)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC
> 
> Merci Alex
> 
> C'est du titane ;-) et comme la montre va sur ses 7 ans (déjà), la surface a subi une oxydation naturelle&#8230; elle s'est donc pas mal assombrie par rapport à ses début. Ce qui me convient parfaitement ^_^


Elle était de cette teinte il y a sept ans ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je reste avec la Ronin Rotomatic aujourd'hui
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Elle était de cette teinte il y a sept ans ?


Un genre de gris clairet pas terrible&#8230; c'est toujours difficile de dire sur une photo, quand les nuances sont aussi ténues, mais bon, _dans le genre_, oui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Gros dilemme lol
> Au tour de la pelagos, *qui d'ici quelques années sera plus foncé* ( j'espère)


Aaaaaaaah, parce que la Pelagos est en titane&#8230; du coup, je comprends mieux ta question précédente ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La Boschett Cave Dweller II LE
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jsuis vert, la couronne de ma flieger est restée sur mes doigts Qd j'ai voulu ajuster l'heure :/ 
Trop dégoûté 









Donc aujourd'hui c'est la pelagos encore.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça sent la camargue ça ! 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Jsuis vert, la couronne de ma flieger est restée sur mes doigts Qd j'ai voulu ajuster l'heure :/
> Trop dégoûté
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh désolé pour toi! Une chance que tu en as d'autres de secours...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ohhh désolé pour toi! Une chance que tu en as d'autres de secours...


Toujours voir le côté positif des choses =) 
Oui je vais la faire réparer cette semaine. Hoping RS de question de l'envoyer en Allemagne.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunny day Ici, la ML pour bien commencer la semaine =) 
Mes photos devrait être mieux, j'ai changé de téléphone et apparemment l'appareil photo c'est delà balle !









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey la troupe !









petit wristshot du boulot hier. Je me ravise sur les natos, c'est tout de même agréable à porter vu la chaleur, ça change le look et on peut moduler rapidement et à budget modéré voire faible.

Eh ben alex ! Nul pour la stowa ça...Sincèrement ça me calme d'en acheter une. Ca fait quelques mois que le fil Stowa sur WUS fait état de désagréments du genre de ta déconvenue et souvent sur des modèles neufs.

Sinon vous me voyez moins car j'ai repris le VTT et je tente de convaincre ma femme de me laisser acheter un fatbike


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *DUMAS* aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Surtout pas de chance je crois, je pense que stowa prendra la responsabilité de la facture pour cette réparation mineure. J'espère du moins sachant que la montre à moins d'un an. 

C'est quoi un fatbike Tom ? 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

c'est un bike avec des pneus grosse section, genre 3 fois plus large qu'un vtt conventionnel. Ca vient des pays du froid me semble à l'origine. C'était pensé pour rouler sur la neige et c'est la mode actuellement. J'aime assez le délire de dévaler des pentes avec ce genre d'engin ! 

Sinon niveau montre ouep j'espère que Stowa te fera un geste !









le nato shot un peu beaucoup flou du jour !

et une ratée qui met en avant les aiguilles superbes de cette petite PO'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pour mon 30ième anniversaire je porte la Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pour mon 30ième anniversaire je porte la Benarus Megalodon
> *


Meilleurs voeux Simon, cheers  


Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 4946153
> 
> 
> c'est un bike avec des pneus grosse section, genre 3 fois plus large qu'un vtt conventionnel. Ca vient des pays du froid me semble à l'origine. C'était pensé pour rouler sur la neige et c'est la mode actuellement. J'aime assez le délire de dévaler des pentes avec ce genre d'engin !
> ...


Cool le bigfoot !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça sent la camargue ça !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Exactement où je suis depuis mardi  dernier mais on repart en Aveyron demain

Aujourd'hui je porte encore la Sea Dwelller










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pour mon 30ième anniversaire je porte la Benarus Megalodon
> *


Joyeux Anniversaire!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Pour mon 30ième anniversaire je porte la Benarus Megalodon
> *


Bon anniversaire, DMC ! :-!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

joyeux anniversaire simon ! sympa la date 0 sur la mega


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci à tout le monde pour les voeux c'est très apprécier!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

La vacation


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Pour la soirée la Deep Blue Juggernaut 







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah non pas alfa romeo  mauvais souvenir automobiles pour moi ça. Mais belle association avec le nato heritage chrono


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah non pas alfa romeo  mauvais souvenir automobiles pour moi ça.


:-d

Tu ne vas pas aimer ce qui va suivre&#8230; ;-)



> Mais belle association avec le nato heritage chrono


Merci Bender 

Alors, pour fêter le retour de ma vénérable 156 (de 1998) de retour de révision (changement de courroie de distribution, pompe à eau et variateur de phase), je passe à cette montre "*Alfa Romeo*" pour le restant de la journée b-)























































*J'ADORE* Alfa Romeo depuis que je suis môme&#8230; mon père avait une Alfasud, puis une "Sprint" première génération (c'est celle-ci qui m'a définitivement converti à Alfa).
Mon frère ainé a récupéré cette Sprint (avant de l'exploser dans un virage en épingle à cheveux), puis en a racheté une en 1,5l (qu'il a également éclaté à 170 sur une glissière d'autoroute)&#8230; le frérot conduisait un peu comme un tordu :-$

De mon côté, j'ai passé mon permis en 1992, et depuis, j'ai eu en tout et pour tout&#8230; DEUX voitures (vous avez bien lu). Deux Alfas.

Une Sprint dernière génération (à double carburateur double corps), et cette 156 1,6l TS. Les deux d'occasion.

La Sprint fut ma voiture d'étudiant quand j'étais aux Beaux-Arts et aux tous débuts de ma vie professionnelle. En 2001, quand ma boîte d'alors a déménagé en banlieue parisienne, et que j'allais donc devoir emprunter la voiture tous les jours, il a fallu que je me décide à remplacer ce coupé dont j'étais fou (hormis les problèmes de corrosion des carrosseries des modèles de ces années-là) et j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur la 156, qui gardait un air de coupé avec ses portes arrières "invisibles".

Jamais eu aucun problème 'anormal' avec ces deux voitures (j'ai gardé la première 9 ans) ; la seconde, achetée en 2001, a connu 9 ans de circulation en région parisienne matin et soir (par l'idéal pour la mécanique). Depuis 2010, elle coule une retraite paisible en Normandie, mais je continue à l'entretenir aux périodicités recommandées&#8230; je touche du bois, mais, elle tourne toujours comme une horloge. Il faut dire que je roule très peu. Quand je m'en servais tous les jours, je faisais moins de 10000km par an, et aujourd'hui, elle ne me sert plus qu'à aller faire les courses et quelques excursions le week-end, dans un rayon de moins de 50km&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Arriver il y a quelques minutes... La NFW Shumate Diver. J'aime bien la taille et forme du boitier très confortable au poignet.
*









*Lume a gauche de la Shumate et la Artego 500m a droite
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Arriver il y a quelques minutes... La NFW Shumate Diver. J'aime bien la taille et forme du boitier très confortable au poignet.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Simoonnn slooowww dowwwnnnnn    









Plus de piles, vas falloir la remonter

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier aux grottes de Clamouse et Pont Du Diable en Hérault




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hier aux grottes de Clamouse et Pont Du Diable en Hérault


Superbes photos, très belle région, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* '_Calibre_' pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Simoonnn slooowww dowwwnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah Alex, j'essaie, j'essaie c'est difficile 



Jeep99dad said:


> Hier aux grottes de Clamouse et Pont Du Diable en Hérault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe photos, profite bien de tes vacances!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je reste avec la Shumate aujourd'hui.

*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vu les températures, je passe quelque chose de plus _léger_ pour la soirée :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







_*Chenonceau*_ pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui il pleut a fond la caisse. Nous avons de la famille pour déjeuner et l'après midi. 
Ch8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

What else Brice ?  Sympa cette hellberg. Toi qui a eu une magrette, c'est comment niveau lug to lug ? Ca va sur un poignet de 7' ?

Jme suis ravisé pour la Tempest en titane, ma x33 est excellente dans ce registre et apparemment la boucle est trop incurvée d'origine sur la Tempest. Du coup sortir 600 biftons pour une montre peu portable sur son atrait principal, le titane, et attendre quelques mois la pièce de rechange bof.

x33 à vélo. Je profite d'une crevaison pour faire un wristshot ce qui amuse les passants évidemment  .









Sinon pour conclure et t'éclairer Reno, j'ai eu une très jolie 156 2,4 jtd en finition ti. Superbe et du plaisir à conduire mais beaucoup d'avaries électroniques qui l'empêchaient de démarrer, 3 concessionnaires dont deux italiens et fondus de la marque n'ont rien su trouver....Elle est partie car elle m'allégeait un peu trop le portefeuille. Mais au volant j'avoue c'était terriblement plaisant.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> What else Brice ?  Sympa cette hellberg. Toi qui a eu une magrette, c'est comment niveau lug to lug ? Ca va sur un poignet de 7' ?
> 
> Jme suis ravisé pour la Tempest en titane, ma x33 est excellente dans ce registre et apparemment la boucle est trop incurvée d'origine sur la Tempest. Du coup sortir 600 biftons pour une montre peu portable sur son atrait principal, le titane, et attendre quelques mois la pièce de rechange bof.
> 
> ...


:-!



> Sinon pour conclure et t'éclairer Reno, j'ai eu une très jolie 156 *2,4 jtd* en finition ti. Superbe et du plaisir à conduire mais beaucoup d'avaries électroniques qui l'empêchaient de démarrer, 3 concessionnaires dont deux italiens et fondus de la marque n'ont rien su trouver....Elle est partie car elle m'allégeait un peu trop le portefeuille. Mais au volant j'avoue c'était terriblement plaisant.


Je crois qu'on tient une piste ;-) pour moi, le diesel, sur une Alfa, c'est une hérésie ;-) (Bon, sur n'importe quelle autre bagnole, je trouve que le diesel est une hérésie, mais bon, c'est histoire de dire :-d )

Mais c'est une coïncidence troublante&#8230; je discutais avant-hier avec une collègue de ma compagne, Alfiste forcenée également, qui me disait avoir eu une montagne de problèmes avec une 159 diesel&#8230; c'était sa première Alfa avec cette motorisation (elle avait eu une 75, un GTV, une 146, une 147 et une 156 auparavant), et c'était la première fois qu'elle avait des emmerdes en rafale&#8230; de là à penser qu'il y a un lien :roll:

Ceci dit je plaisante à demi, j'ai entendu dire que les diesel Alfa étaient au demeurant de très bons moteurs&#8230; c'est juste que *j'aime pas le diesel !!!* :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le service Stowa c'est top, problème réglé.









Super 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool ! Jorg suit de près, agréable de lire ça.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Le service Stowa c'est top, problème réglé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est super Alex, bien content pour toi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

"NOS" pour moi que j'ai eu ce matin. C'est ma 3ieme identique sauf la couleur du cadran, cette fois-ci elle est jaune!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En DUMAS aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Seiko cette après-midi pour rider en Motocross!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ballade avec la smalla, Matt voulait manger dans ce restaurant ( vraiment pas terrible ) 
Les filles d'abord








Les garçons









Et tous ensemble


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ballade avec la smalla, Matt voulait manger dans ce restaurant ( vraiment pas terrible )
> Les filles d'abord
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe famille Alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Superbe famille Alex


Merci Reno, j'ai beaucoup de chance


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai l'habitude des coeurs et tourbillons mais la c'est différent =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1 pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ballade avec la smalla, Matt voulait manger dans ce restaurant ( vraiment pas terrible )
> Et tous ensemble


Oui belle famille Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> *ARMIDA* A1 pour moi&#8230;


Superbe la A1, j'adore la forme du boitier. Le brass a commencer à changer de couleur, ça lui fais vraiment bien.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de lecture ce matin avec la Harpoon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un peu de lecture ce matin avec la Harpoon


Tu lis ou tu regardes les images


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Tu lis ou tu regardes les images


Disons que les images sont plus intéressantes... haha


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *Chenonceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe la A1, j'adore la forme du boitier. Le brass a commencer à changer de couleur, ça lui fais vraiment bien.


Merci DMC&#8230; c'est vrai que cette matière "qui vit", c'est sympa ^_^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday guys =) 
Back on leather









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DB T100 pour moi et ma femme avec sa Nighthawk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite question les gars&#8230; je ne sais pas si ça fait ça chez vous aussi, mais *les temps d'affichage de ce sujet sont incroyablement longs*&#8230; WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale, mais sur ce sujet du sous-forum français _en particulier_, c'est vraiment très, très long.

Je suis le seul chez qui ça fait ça ? :-s


----------



## Kevin6589 (May 10, 2015)

Coincé au boulot le dimanche mais la Speedy me tient compagnie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Petite question les gars&#8230; je ne sais pas si ça fait ça chez vous aussi, mais *les temps d'affichage de ce sujet sont incroyablement longs*&#8230; WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale, mais sur ce sujet du sous-forum français _en particulier_, c'est vraiment très, très long.
> 
> Je suis le seul chez qui ça fait ça ? :-s


Hey Reno, comme tu dit, WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale mais je n'ais pas plus de problème ici...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Petite question les gars&#8230; je ne sais pas si ça fait ça chez vous aussi, mais *les temps d'affichage de ce sujet sont incroyablement longs*&#8230; WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale, mais sur ce sujet du sous-forum français _en particulier_, c'est vraiment très, très long.
> 
> Je suis le seul chez qui ça fait ça ? :-s


Ça marche bien sûr mon téléphone portable. Pas remarqué de différence sur ce sujet ou un autre.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmi.ngo1992 (May 10, 2015)

Ma Seiko Sarb 003 pour une journee ensoleillée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Reno, comme tu dit, WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale mais je n'ais pas plus de problème ici...





alex79 said:


> Ça marche bien sûr mon téléphone portable. Pas remarqué de différence sur ce sujet ou un autre.


OK merci les gars.

Ça doit être mon navigateur qui commence à être un poil trop vieux&#8230; faut vraiment que je me décide à passer à _Yosemite_, un de ces jours :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jimmi.ngo1992 said:


> View attachment 5028265
> View attachment 5028313
> View attachment 5028321
> 
> Ma Seiko Sarb 003 pour une journee ensoleillée


 superbes photos, jimmi |>

Très jolie montre également :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Octo'* pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, j'ai remis le bracelet ti sur ma Pelagos =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belle famille Alex!!

Je suis de retour aux States depuis hier soir, réveillé depuis 3:30am et au boulot depuis 6:30am. Maintenant il est 12:30pm et je crois que je vais m'endormir au bureau si ça dure 

Seiko Recraft

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je suis de retour aux States depuis hier soir, réveillé depuis 3:30am et au boulot depuis 6:30am. Maintenant il est 12:30pm et je crois que je vais m'endormir au bureau si ça dure
> 
> Seiko Recraft


Pas cool le décalage horaire, hein ? ;-)

Vraiment super cette Recraft, une vraie réussite :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars, j'ai remis le bracelet ti sur ma Pelagos =)


Vraiment sur bracelet c'est le top!



Jeep99dad said:


> Belle famille Alex!!
> 
> Je suis de retour aux States depuis hier soir, réveillé depuis 3:30am et au boulot depuis 6:30am. Maintenant il est 12:30pm et je crois que je vais m'endormir au bureau si ça dure
> 
> ...


Bon retour au boulot Brice!! Ce n'est pas facile... Moi c'est pour demain!



tenge said:


>


Super la Breitling!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la Vostok Komandirskie #86164


----------



## jimmi.ngo1992 (May 10, 2015)

Reno said:


> superbes photos, jimmi |>
> 
> Très jolie montre également :-!


Merci Reno, tchin tchin !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà pour aujourd'hui, du moins ce matin









Après quoi je suis passé à ça


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Déjà vu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour, ma B&R 123 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Déjà vu


Yes, dans le mille!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Sous-Marine_ sur son nouveau shark, pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m Sur Watchadoo
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Puis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Classe la Hellberg. On discerne les belles nuances de bleu du cadran sur cette photo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Classe la Hellberg. On discerne les belles nuances de bleu du cadran sur cette photo.


Merci. 

Je vais peut être la vendre avec 2-3 autres pour financer une PO

Aujourd'hui cette petite merveille a un prix très abordable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe pour moi aussi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre russe&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je viens d'aller au coffre a la banque déposer nos passeports et chercher mes montres dont ma Tudor sub bleu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Une PO LM Titane bleue alors Brice  !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago en cette journée pluvieuse...
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais une _Komandirskie_ au poignet&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, semaine difficile. 
Bon la stowa is back yayy









Une fête pour les enfants avec un cirque d'oiseaux exotiques et des pirates Hehe

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens d'aller au coffre a la banque déposer nos passeports et chercher mes montres dont ma Tudor sub bleu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe pièce !

Tu as toujours la BP Brice, ça manque de ne plus la voir 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> DB T100 pour moi et ma femme avec sa Nighthawk


Superbe 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *'Octo'* pour moi b-)


Je te la piquerai bien pour le week-end Reno 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Puis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ce combo, un vrai killer !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super la fête pour les enfants Alex, ils devaient être content!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon en ce samedi ensoleillé!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super la fête pour les enfants Alex, ils devaient être content!


Carrément ils étaient à fond, même les grands lol

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, semaine difficile.
> Bon la stowa is back yayy
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa la fête, Alex 

Content que tu aies récupéré ta Stowa |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super, Alex!! Bizarre, Je n'ai pas reçu mon invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Superbe pièce !
> 
> Tu as toujours la BP Brice, ça manque de ne plus la voir
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Non, elle est sur le bras d'un autre  j'avais décidé de vendre une montre chère il y a un moment pour des dépenses non-montres et j'ai préféré gardé la Sea Dweller. Mais j'espère racheter une BP l'an prochain si tout se passe bien au boulot mais pas sur du tout comme je prépare aussi un fond collège pour les filles. 



alex79 said:


> J'adore ce combo, un vrai killer !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Merci. Le Canvas en fait était gris mais est devenu mauve après un bain dans la piscine de mon père 
Je vais vendre cette Ch8, Magrette, Zeppelin pour fonder une PO2500 d'occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui June autre montre que Je redécouvre après 4 semaines au coffre. Cool 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'Armida A1 pour moi, à l'expo de véhicules de la seconde guerre mondiale, par une association de passionnés de la région.



















Et l'expo :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après midi à la piscine avec Zoe. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> L'Armida A1 pour moi, à l'expo de véhicules de la seconde guerre mondiale, par une association de passionnés de la région.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour le partage ça a l'air vraiment chouette, en plus il fait beau temps 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super, Alex!! Bizarre, Je n'ai pas reçu mon invitation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oops pardon  
Mais vous êtes tous invités à m'informer si vous êtes de passage sur jakarta ou Bali, je pourrais vous conseiller avec plaisir et même me débrouiller pour pouvoir croquer ou boire qlq chose ensemble  

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci pour le partage ça a l'air vraiment chouette, en plus il fait beau temps


Merci Alex 

En fait, il faisait même trop chaud :-$ il y avait assez peu de monde, sans doute à cause de la température. Du coup ça nous a permis de parler longuement avec le trésorier (et un peu avec le président) de l'association :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du russe pour moi&#8230;








*ATOM*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un dimanche à ne rien faire c'est trop bon, la Flieger au poignet hop


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même montre, mais changement de bracelet pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un cadran très cool, Reno et j'aime aussi beaucoup la simplicité du design. Un look très ´clean' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore cette B&R GMT et ne pouvais pas l'enlever du poignet ce matin  J'ai aussi eu un super service après vente qui me fait apprécier cette montre et marque encore plus. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Cette après-midi la Orient Pilot pour une ride de banshee*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Cette après-midi la Orient Pilot pour une ride de banshee*


Pétard le quad, trop bon ça Simon ! Tu as du te régaler !!   

Bonne semaine à tous, je commence en Daytona









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Un cadran très cool, Reno et j'aime aussi beaucoup la simplicité du design. Un look très ´clean'


Merci Brice.

Je suis vraiment très content d'avoir cette Raketa dans ma collection&#8230; c'est vraiment pas une montre qu'on croise à tous les coins de rues


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui il fait beau donc j'ai conduit le Jeep pour une petite ballade matinale en plein air direction le boulot. Ça met de bonne humeur  
Et la JeanRichard Aeorscope Ti5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pétard le quad, trop bon ça Simon ! Tu as du te régaler !!
> 
> Bonne semaine à tous, je commence en Daytona
> 
> ...


Merci Alex! J'ai investie beaucoup dans ce quad, plus que les montre 

Pour ceux que ca intéresse, une petite compilation video de moi en quad et motocross


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Alex! J'ai investie beaucoup dans ce quad, plus que les montre
> 
> Pour ceux que ca intéresse, une petite compilation video de moi en quad et motocross


Simon, la vache !! Tu te débrouille comme les fous furieux qu'on voit à la télévision, vraiment impressionnant, tu as du commence très jeune ? 
J'adore les sports mecas, notamment en moto course ou cross, j'habitais à côté du circuit nationale avant du coup je me faisait bien plaisir mais vraiment au niveau amateur  
Toi en revanche tu n'as pas froid aux yeux 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pour ceux que ca intéresse, une petite compilation video de moi en quad et motocross


O_O ah mais t'es un fou furieux, en fait !!! ;-) :-d :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui il fait beau donc j'ai conduit le Jeep pour une petite ballade matinale en plein air direction le boulot. Ça met de bonne humeur
> Et la JeanRichard Aeorscope Ti5


J'ai pensé à toi Brice, hier, on regardait par hasard "_Count's Kustoms_" avec Madame, où ils restauraient justement une Jeep :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un peu de couleur pour aujourd'hui&#8230; ça contrebalancera le gris du ciel :-x


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Simon, la vache !! Tu te débrouille comme les fous furieux qu'on voit à la télévision, vraiment impressionnant, tu as du commence très jeune ?
> J'adore les sports mecas, notamment en moto course ou cross, j'habitais à côté du circuit nationale avant du coup je me faisait bien plaisir mais vraiment au niveau amateur
> Toi en revanche tu n'as pas froid aux yeux
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Hey vraiment merci Alex, j'apprécie ton commentaire. Oui j'ai commencer a rouler en moto a 8 ans et j'ai vraiment "tripper" alors j'ai toujours continuer à rouler et en quad aussi c'est super! Quand je ne travaillais pas pour me payer mes motos je passais mes journées à rouler avec des amis! Ca devais être super d'habiter juste à cotés d'un circuit national! Tu avais quoi comme moto?



Reno said:


> O_O ah mais t'es un fou furieux, en fait !!! ;-) :-d :-!


Hahaa! Merci Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate ce matin!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey vraiment merci Alex, j'apprécie ton commentaire. Oui j'ai commencer a rouler en moto a 8 ans et j'ai vraiment "tripper" alors j'ai toujours continuer à rouler et en quad aussi c'est super! Quand je ne travaillais pas pour me payer mes motos je passais mes journées à rouler avec des amis! Ca devais être super d'habiter juste à cotés d'un circuit national! Tu avais quoi comme moto?
> 
> Hahaa! Merci Reno


Hahaha j'en ai eu en pagaille à vrai dire, pour en citer qlq unes, R6, R1, FZ1, Ducati ST 3, 1098, Honda VTR, ZZR, dorsoduro factory racing Mmm et qlq autres lol même une busa 

Et cross j'étais sur KTM 450 pour l'aventure, en gas gas et YZ 250 pour faire le fou 









Voilà qlq photos de mes ex

J'hésite entre la multistrada et la GS, en attendant je roule en Vespa









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

Jeep et Tudor pour moi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hahaha j'en ai eu en pagaille à vrai dire, pour en citer qlq unes, R6, R1, FZ1, Ducati ST 3, 1098, Honda VTR, ZZR, dorsoduro factory racing Mmm et qlq autres lol même une busa
> 
> Et cross j'étais sur KTM 450 pour l'aventure, en gas gas et YZ 250 pour faire le fou
> 
> ...


Wow super tes motos Alex! Que du plaisir avec ces bécannes!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement, je viens d'aller chercher cette bronze 47mm au bureau de poste...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour une soirée relax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour une soirée relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super le combo Brice! Où est-ce que tu achète ce canvas?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super le combo Brice! Où est-ce que tu achète ce canvas?


Merci. It's an old Drew canvas He made me long ago and was made from an army bag.

I have a friend who also makes similar canvas straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour Alex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement, je viens d'aller chercher cette bronze 47mm au bureau de poste...


Très très chouette, DMC :-!

J'adore les montres en bronze


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Orient Star


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. It's an old Drew canvas He made me long ago and was made from an army bag.
> 
> I have a friend who also makes similar canvas straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Parfait Merci!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je croyais avoir posté ici aujourd'hui :think: apparemment pas :-d

Je portais une Big0 aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la bronze today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la bronze today...


Trop belle. Cadran et boîtier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
Simple
Jolie
Bleu blanc rouge
Abordable 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En







aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> En
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good style Reno


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Très belle ta Fortis 
La Poljot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
De nouveau la 16600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

I think about swapping for explorer I


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle. Cadran et boîtier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Good style Reno


Thanks Alex b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Très belle ta Fortis


Merci oprzemyslaw 



> La Poljot


:-! sympa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin c'est vendredi! Boschett Cave Dweller LE
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Déjà deux montres pour ce Vendredi :

J'ai commencé la journée avec la







*ENERGIA*























































&#8230; et en fin de matinée, arrivée d'une nouvelle chinoise, la *SANGDO* :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Il en faut deux, vous dites 
Aujourd'hui c'est vintage 
D'abord, celle -ci








Après, celle -là


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les copains, bon week-end à tous. 
Semaines difficiles mais la motivation l'emporte sur la douleur =)








Rien à faire, cet Isofrane ne reste pas longtemps sans la pelagos heheh

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Bon weekend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*6309-7040 en camo!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma dernière chinoise arrivée&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste dans le style "Militaire" avec la Poljot Aviator


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

change pour Explorer?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut a tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super ta photo. 


tenge said:


> View attachment 5170234
> change pour Explorer?


J'aime bien les deux, quoique l'explorer est plus versatile, mais tu avais l'explorer avant celle ci non ?

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dilemma... 
Un troque, cette Zenith pour ma ML... 
Je suis en train de lire les articles









Vous en pensez quoi ? La Zenith est neuve en passant


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Dilemma...
> Un troque, cette Zenith pour ma ML...
> Je suis en train de lire les articles
> 
> ...


Personnellement, je préfère ta ML...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Personnellement, je préfère ta ML...


Merci Simon pour ton commentaire, je vais Qd même aller la voir en vrai, les photos sont souvent trompeuses 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai craqué, elle est beaucoup mieux en chair  
Des images demain, je n'ai pas une bonne lumière, ce serait dommage de la dévoiler à son désavantage !


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Merci Alex  le milgauss est versatile aussi mais...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Dilemma...
> Un troque, cette Zenith pour ma ML...
> Je suis en train de lire les articles
> 
> ...


Évidemment, c'est diablement tentant 

On va dire que la ZENITH est plus passe-partout&#8230; si tu souhaites conserver une montre avec une forte personnalité, ta ML sera gagnante. Mais c'est vrai que cette ZENITH est somptueuse :-!

Boâh de toute façon, ce sont deux montres superbes, tu ne te trompes pas avec l'une ou l'autre ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la SANGDO :





































Au milieu de ses petites copines :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Évidemment, c'est diablement tentant
> 
> On va dire que la ZENITH est plus passe-partout&#8230; si tu souhaites conserver une montre avec une forte personnalité, ta ML sera gagnante. Mais c'est vrai que cette ZENITH est somptueuse :-!
> 
> Boâh de toute façon, ce sont deux montres superbes, tu ne te trompes pas avec l'une ou l'autre ;-)


Merci Reno, le mal est fait  
Après l'avoir mise au poignet il n'y avait plus d'hésitation possible, je tenais la ML d'une main et la Zenith de l'autre, on es pas dans la même league si je puis dire ! 
Malgré l'affectation pour la ML il n'y a pas eu de plis Hehe 
Il va juste falloir que je m'habitue à cette couronne miniature, mais à priori ça ne devrait pas être méchant. 
Demain des images 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec la SANGDO :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un vrai " contest" une préférence pour la Speedy 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Merci Alex  le milgauss est versatile aussi mais...


Mais... Apparemment ton coeur penche plus pour l'explorer


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Peut-être... Le plus long que je devais l'explorer et SUB nodate..



alex79 said:


> Mais... Apparemment ton coeur penche plus pour l'explorer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'ai craqué, elle est beaucoup mieux en chair
> Des images demain, je n'ai pas une bonne lumière, ce serait dommage de la dévoiler à son désavantage !


J'ai hâte de la voir à ton poignet Alex!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous, qlq images à la va vite, je ne porte pas la Zenith ce matin pour la rentrée scolaire en mode relax









Les dimensions sont très proches avec la Daytona, juste la Zenith est plus fine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un vrai " contest" une préférence pour la Speedy


La seule Omega du groupe ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Splashmaster_ 30m pour aujourd'hui 





































Avec ses petites camarades :


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de la soirée pour l'Ω Speedmaster&#8230;





































Avec ses copines :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mon petit singe en arrière plan!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un peu de *couleur* pour cette journée bien grise (c'est la rentrée scolaire)&#8230;





































À côté de ses copines :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mon petit singe en arrière plan!


Jolie image.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, aujourd'hui dilemme lol









Finalement le gagnant est... Certainement à cause de mon pantalon marron


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai changé de bracelet en cours de journée&#8230;














































mais ne ce n'est pas celui que j'attendais :roll: j'attends la réponse du vendeur :-/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Première journée avec ce bébé au poignet, je suis pourtant pas du tout dans les matériaux qui brillent, mais la je vais faire une exception =p


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Première journée avec ce bébé au poignet, je suis pourtant pas du tout dans les matériaux qui brillent, mais la je vais faire une exception =p


Félicitations Alex, elle te va super bien!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la *NAUTILUS* au poignet b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Première journée avec ce bébé au poignet, je suis pourtant pas du tout dans les matériaux qui brillent, mais la je vais faire une exception =p


Félicitations Alex. Elle est superbe et te va super bien aussi. Tu la gardes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Recraft SNKN39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Recraft SNKN39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Montre et couteau de poche, combo indispensable!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Félicitations Alex, elle te va super bien!


Merci Simon, elle est bien sympa . Nouvelle expérience hehe


Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations Alex. Elle est superbe et te va super bien aussi. Tu la gardes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, ça fait qlq jours sans nouvelles de toi he he. 
Tu me demandes si je la garde, as tu une idée en tête  ?

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Reno said:


> Petite question les gars&#8230; je ne sais pas si ça fait ça chez vous aussi, mais *les temps d'affichage de ce sujet sont incroyablement longs*&#8230; WUS n'est pas super rapide d'une manière générale, mais sur ce sujet du sous-forum français _en particulier_, c'est vraiment très, très long.
> 
> Je suis le seul chez qui ça fait ça ? :-s


Ah au fait, juste pour faire une mise à jour&#8230;

Je me suis (enfin) décidé à faire la mise à jour de Snow Leopard à YOSEMITE hier, et depuis, je n'ai plus les soucis de ralentissement que j'avais sur le forum francophone de WUS 

Je pense qu'il était temps que je mette mon Mac à niveau, j'avais de plus en plus de sites qui me disaient que mon navigateur était obsolète :-x

Ce qui m'a également permis de pouvoir passer le noyau en 64bits. Pour l'instant je n'en ai pas l'usage, et je n'ai pas vraiment vu de différences notables avec précédemment, mais on verra si ça s'avère utile pour plus tard :think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ah au fait, juste pour faire une mise à jour&#8230;
> 
> Je me suis (enfin) décidé à faire la mise à jour de Snow Leopard à YOSEMITE hier, et depuis, je n'ai plus les soucis de ralentissement que j'avais sur le forum francophone de WUS
> 
> ...


Harder faster stronger


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les gars, bon je continue avec la Zen


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je ne regrette pas l'échange en passant, content d'avoir pu me débarrasser de la ML, car les ML pour la revente il faut s'accrocher ! 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *KASSAW* "Hour Vision" pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ronin Rotomatic sur Zulu orange
*


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer aujord'hui - bon WE a tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je commence une vie de célibataire (pour 3 jours) avec la Sous-Marine&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je commence une vie de célibataire (pour 3 jours) avec la Sous-Marine&#8230;


J'ai eu peur sur les premiers mots, mais les derniers m'ont rassuré


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Disons qu'il y a eu du ménage aujourd'hui ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Cave Dweller LE bon weekend les gars!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> J'ai eu peur sur les premiers mots, mais les derniers m'ont rassuré


Ben, pour tout dire, je n'ai quand même pas trop le moral. 
Madame ne part pas en week-end pour se détendre, mais elle rend visite à ses parents&#8230; son père a un cancer depuis 1 ans ½ et il ne va plus bien du tout, depuis une ou deux semaines :-( je l'aurais bien accompagnée, mais il faut que je reste pour m'occuper des chats (surtout la petite dernière qui est trop petite pour être laissée toute seule pendant 72h).

Ses parents ont une librairie (c'est son frère qui s'en occupe maintenant, même si sa mère l'aide encore bien qu'elle soit à la retraite), et elle y va aussi pour les aider demain, car avec la rentrée scolaire, il va y avoir beaucoup de monde.

Bref, ça ne va pas être un week-end facile pour elle (loin s'en faut), et ça m'embête qu'elle soit là-bas toute seule.

Bref, ce ne sont pas des moments agréables :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Désolé d'apprendre ces nouvelles tristes, une pensée pour vous. 
On ne sait pas trop quoi dire dans ces moments difficiles 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Désolé d'apprendre ces nouvelles tristes, une pensée pour vous.
> On ne sait pas trop quoi dire dans ces moments difficiles


Merci Alex.

Bah, de toute façon, il n'y a pas grand chose ni à dire ni à faire, il faut garder espoir, même si ça n'est pas évident tous les jours.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hello Brice, superbe ce cadran panda.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et bon week-end les gars, bon je vous présente ma petite dernière








Le choix fut difficile hier soir chez le dealer ! 
En scooter pour chercher le petit déjeuner pour la smalla


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour commencer un week-end sous le soleil&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah le soleil ça fait toujours plaisir. 
Une autre image pour le sport hehe









J'ai sacrifié la pelagos et la Zenith pour ce petit bolide :happy quand même :

Deux en une maintenant, une qui se porte dans toutes les conditions


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour et bon week-end les gars, bon je vous présente ma petite dernière
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cette Rolex, j'adore elle va vraiment bien à ton poignet. Quel largeur sans la couronne? Et quel diamètre à ton poignet?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida Brass en ce matin ensoleillé


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super cette Rolex, j'adore elle va vraiment bien à ton poignet. Quel largeur sans la couronne? Et quel diamètre à ton poignet?


Merci Simon, c'est 40 si je ne me trompe pas, mon poignet est à 7.1 précisément. 
La taille est idéale oui 

Je suis beaucoup plus à l'aise en mode décontracté, surtout pour le week-end. 
Heureusement l'isofrane de 22 mm est très malléable du coup ça se monte facilement sur l'espacement de 20.mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Affaire de goût, mais le mélange est... curieux.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Leopal said:


> Affaire de goût, mais le mélange est... curieux.


???


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitations sur la Rolex GMT, Alex!! Très bon choix et je pensais bien que la Z ne durerait pas  et une Rolex était une évolution inévitable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours le nouvelle Alpina pour moi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations sur la Rolex GMT, Alex!! Très bon choix et je pensais bien que la Z ne durerait pas  et une Rolex était une évolution inévitable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, tu avais bien anticipé mon intention avec la Zen "capital" . 
Très content avec cette GMT-C, je sais d'ores et déjà que c'est un " keeper " avec sa grande soeur Daytona.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Eh ben y'a eu du flipping Alex  . Classe cette GMT !









un pti' vestige d'une sortie près du mont blanc.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

comme tu dis Tom.

Bon dimanche


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Eh ben y'a eu du flipping Alex  . Classe cette GMT !
> 
> View attachment 5257266
> 
> ...


Ça donne vraiment envie l'arrière plan  
Hâte d'être à Aix-en-Provence d'ici qlq jours ! 
Superbe cette PO, enfin tu as pu la récupérer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon une question ouverte sans être trop puriste svp. 
La Daytona sur son bracelet TT








Je le met très rarement car je préfère de loin ce boîtier sur un bracelet en cuir racing ou caoutchouc.

J'ai fais l'expérience hier de mettre la Daytona sur le bracelet SS de la GMT et je trouve ça bien mieux que le bracelet TT









Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;





alex79 said:


> ???


Tu ne trouves pas?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> Eh ben y'a eu du flipping Alex  . Classe cette GMT !
> 
> View attachment 5257266
> 
> ...


Wow super le paysage!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Leopal said:


> Tu ne trouves pas?


Une montre française sur un Zulu drapeau français en fin d'été je trouve ça bien vu et bien sympa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Toujours le nouvelle Alpina pour moi


Elle est superbe, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon une question ouverte sans être trop puriste svp.
> La Daytona sur son bracelet TT
> 
> 
> ...


Je préfère (de loin) le two-tone, qui est plus cohérent. Je trouve que l'autre fait vraiment "rapporté" :think: en plus, j'imagine que c'est la photo, mais on a l'impression que l'acier de celui de la GMT a une teinte légèrement différente.
Ou alors, sur un Oyster "normal", sans les maillons centraux polis&#8230; là, j'accroche vraiment pas.

Mais bon, le "biton" ne me dérange pas, alors il y a un biais dans mes propos :-d



















Et au final, c'est toi qui la portes, donc si tu préfères le "tout acier", c'est tout bon :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Leopal said:


> Affaire de goût, mais le mélange est... curieux.


Alors en fait, c'est un gag, suite à un échange sur un autre forum, à propos du "Fabriqué en France" sur le cadran des Yonger & Bresson&#8230; comme le consensus général est que Ambre utilise des pièces asiatiques comme matière première, certains considèrent que le 'label France' est usurpé.

Du coup, j'en ai un peu rajouté dans le côté _franchouille_ avec le seul bracelet bleu-blanc-rouge que j'avais en 22mm, juste pour le clin d'œil ;-)










Je confirme que ce n'est pas un combo très orthodoxe :-d

Ceci dit, j'ai été assez surpris par le résultat&#8230; je n'ai pas trouvé ça aussi _délirant_ que ce que j'imaginais au départ


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Salut les francais! Voici ce que je porte aujourd'hui la première montre que j'ai acheter d'où ma passion pour les montres est partie. Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lt.Dan said:


> Salut les francais! Voici ce que je porte aujourd'hui la première montre que j'ai acheter d'où ma passion pour les montres est partie. Bonne journée à tous!


Je parie que ce ne sera pas ta dernière montre, si tu est comme nous tous  Bienvenue sur le forum!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lt.Dan said:


> Salut les francais! Voici ce que je porte aujourd'hui la première montre que j'ai acheter d'où ma passion pour les montres est partie. Bonne journée à tous!


Nice! J'ai commencé sur une sportura aussi, rectangulaire par contre. En 2006


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Lt.Dan said:


> Salut les francais! Voici ce que je porte aujourd'hui la première montre que j'ai acheter d'où ma passion pour les montres est partie. Bonne journée à tous!


Je me joins à mes petits camarades pour te souhaiter la bienvenue, Lt.Dan 

Super Kinetic :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







*Sous-Marine* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
































































Et si tout va bien, je récupère ma moitié en fin de journée ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bienvenue Lt.Dan!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et voilà, encore la même... Désolés les amis, ça barbe un peu je sais 


















Hier avec une de mes filles et nos chiens 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Merci pour les bienvenue tous le monde aujourd'hui une steinhart! Je manque vraiment de talent pour les photos dsl ahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Et voilà, encore la même... Désolés les amis, ça barbe un peu je sais
> 
> Hier avec une de mes filles et nos chiens
> 
> ...


Très belle photo Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lt.Dan said:


> Merci pour les bienvenue tous le monde aujourd'hui une steinhart! Je manque vraiment de talent pour les photos dsl ahah


Tes photos sont très bien... Ma Steinhart dit un petit bonsoir à la tienne....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lt.Dan said:


> Merci pour les bienvenue tous le monde aujourd'hui une steinhart! Je manque vraiment de talent pour les photos dsl ahah


Nice watch - nice photos 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Et voilà, encore la même... Désolés les amis, ça barbe un peu je sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe, la vie est belle  
Une caresse pour Turbo et l'autre toutou aussi Heheh

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, voilà pour moi.









Je trouve que le boîtier TT resort très bien sûr le bracelet SS .

Bonne journée à tous =)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA* pour moi :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour au boulot après 10 jours à la maison malade la semaine passée. Dur dur  . Je débute la semaine au bureau avec la Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> De retour au boulot après 10 jours à la maison malade la semaine passée. Dur dur  . Je débute la semaine au bureau avec la Bell & Ross 123 GMT.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


10 jours ohh la Brice ce n'a pas été facile! Au moins cette superbe montre dois te remonter le moral un peu au boulot!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> 10 jours ohh la Brice ce n'a pas été facile! Au moins cette superbe montre dois te remonter le moral un peu au boulot!


Oui elle aide 
Oui c'était une semaine difficile. Je ne suis énorme remis 100% mais bon faut bien repartir au boulot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui elle aide
> Oui c'était une semaine difficile. Je ne suis énorme remis 100% mais bon faut bien repartir au boulot


Bon rétablissement et bonne reprise, Brice


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine, bonne journée!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Encore deux jours et c'est les vacances !
Bali, Aix en Provence, après affaires à Prague 

Je vais pouvoir exploiter la GMT, quoique je l'exploite bien déjà ici.

Aujourd'hui séminaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je porte ma montre préférée, la Tudor sub bleu. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la 1967&#8230;























































Je suis à nouveau célibataire&#8230; Madame est repartie en Picardie&#8230; l'état de santé de son père s'est dégradé très rapidement après l'annonce Dimanche de l'arrêt des traitements&#8230; il n'en a peut-être plus que pour quelques jours&#8230; elle voulait donc logiquement être présente. Je reste à la maison pour garder les chats, et elle m'appellera si quelque chose devait arriver&#8230; on est dans l'incertitude complète&#8230; C'est vraiment pas la joie :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, je portais la 1967&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon courage à vous tous Reno.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon courage à vous tous Reno.


Merci DMC&#8230; c'est vraiment pas la joie.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il est l'heure de rentrer a la maison. 
Mondaine Swiss Railways









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'aime bcp cette Boschet blanche

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez, au boulot.... Rolex SD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp cette Boschet blanche
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! La lunette en céramique blanche va vraiment bien avec le cadran. On peu échanger contre ta Sea Dweller 

Simon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Brice! La lunette en céramique blanche va vraiment bien avec le cadran. On peu échanger contre ta Sea Dweller
> 
> Simon


Poisson d'avril


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Brice! La lunette en céramique blanche va vraiment bien avec le cadran. On peu échanger contre ta Sea Dweller
> 
> Simon


Très tentant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bali les gars, pour le week-end en amoureux, les enfants chez mon père ^^
Des images plus tard.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bali les gars, pour le week-end en amoureux, les enfants chez mon père ^^
> Des images plus tard.


Profitez bien de votre weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Artego 500m


Sympa le menu, plongeuse basquaise


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bali les gars, pour le week-end en amoureux, les enfants chez mon père ^^
> Des images plus tard.


Ma vie est belle 
Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Flieger chrono Big Date Fliegerstaffel 1 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas le moral :-(

Mon beau-père nous a quitté hier, vers Midi. Ça faisait un an qu'il se battait contre un cancer, qui s'était finalement généralisé.

Ma compagne était allé le voir le week-end dernier, elle a pu parler avec lui, ce qui est une bonne chose.

Mardi, sa mère nous a rappelé pour nous dire que son état s'était très rapidement dégradé. 
Le médecin avait annoncé Dimanche en fin de journée qu'ils n'avaient plus de traitements possible ; tous les marqueurs étaient repartis dans le rouge&#8230; il n'y avait plus rien à faire.

Hier, il a commencé à avoir des difficultés respiratoires, ils l'ont donc mis sous sédatif pour qu'il ne souffre pas&#8230; ma compagne est repartie pour le voir une dernière fois&#8230; et son père s'est finalement éteint au moment où elle arrivait avec son frère :-(

Du coup, ils ont passés la journée à s'occuper avec sa mère, son frère et sa belle-sœur des formalités administratives, et à préparer la crémation de la semaine prochaine :-(

Et naturellement, je ne pouvais pas être avec elle, car il faut que je reste pour m'occuper de nos trois chats (car on a récupéré une petite chatte il y a moins d'un moins, qui ne peut pas encore être laissée seule très longtemps). Je les rejoindrai la semaine prochaine pour la crémation, mais c'est vraiment pas une situation agréable.

Et sinon, je porte la même qu'hier, j'ai juste changé de bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Pas le moral :-(
> 
> Mon beau-père nous a quitté hier, vers Midi. Ça faisait un an qu'il se battait contre un cancer, qui s'était finalement généralisé.
> 
> ...


Mes condoléances les plus sincères à toi, ta femme et toute la famille. Bon courage dans ces moments très difficiles...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sincères condoléances Reno, que son âme repose en paix . 
Ta compagne va avoir grand besoin de toi ! 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un bonjour de Bali, photos de nuit à notre arrivée.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour de Bali Gents , casual wedding of a good friend.









All the best ￼

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mes condoléances les plus sincères à toi, ta femme et toute la famille. Bon courage dans ces moments très difficiles...





alex79 said:


> Sincères condoléances Reno, que son âme repose en paix .
> Ta compagne va avoir grand besoin de toi !


Merci les amis.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, _j'pète les plombs_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super les photos Alex, l'endroit à l'air super! Amuser vous bien.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helson Shark Diver 42
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, _j'pète les plombs_ :


Deux bracelets, pourquoi pas  
2x12 ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Deux bracelets, pourquoi pas
> 2x12 ?


2x*14* :-d (entrecornes de 28)

Comme il faut que je m'occupe la tête, je farfouillais dans mes bracelets ce matin, et comme je n'ai pas grand chose en 28mm dans mes stocks, je me suis rappelé que j'avais quelques bracelets pour montres "pour dames" que j'avais eu dans un lot de bracelets acier, il y a des années&#8230;

Je me suis dit que ça pourrait être marrant d'en appareiller deux, pour voir&#8230;

Bon, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, j'en suis conscient, mais comme je le disais, je ne suis pas tout à fait dans mon état normal ces temps-ci, dans on mettra cette fantaisie sur le compte de mon _état de nerfs_ :roll:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, on a bien ri, mais j'ai changé de bracelet(s)&#8230; j'ai essayé une milanaise en 26mm, et grâce à la forme du boîtier de cette _Endurer_ et ses "cornes cachées" (comme on dit en anglais), ça ne jure pas du tout.














































Ça marche même plutôt bien 

C'est moins déconnant, hein ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mes condoléances Réno et ta famille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je reporte l'Alpina que j'ai du mal à laisser dans la boîte 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Cette après-midi la Marathon JSAR 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mes condoléances Réno et ta famille.


Merci Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


 ouh, ça a l'air bien ce que tu as dans ton assiette, DMC 

Vas-y, _raconte_ 

Sympa, la Deep Blue :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> ouh, ça a l'air bien ce que tu as dans ton assiette, DMC
> 
> Vas-y, _raconte_
> 
> Sympa, la Deep Blue :-!


Merci Reno! C'est un genre de sauté Thaï au Tofu avec sauce curcuma et pleins de bon légumes!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Petit changement SKX399
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ce week end la totale =)

La GMT au poignet on a fait un baptêmes dans l'océan indien









D'un paradis à l'autre nous sommes dans les hauteurs à Ubud, encore un endroit à couper le souffle au ritz carlton resort









Demain soir enfin le départ pour Aix


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super vacances. Wow!! Merci de partager avec nous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Petit changement SKX399
> *


J'adore celle ci. Le cadran est très cool mieux que sur les 007-009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore celle ci. Le cadran est très cool mieux que sur les 007-009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, c'est vrai que ça fais changement de la 007...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze ajourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Prêt pour le calvaire de voler longue distance zzzzzzzzzz rrrhhhhgg :/ heureusement on peut boire et voler ! 
Tchin









KL, Hambourg, Marseille et enfin Aix-en-Provence demain pour le repas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Prêt pour le calvaire de voler longue distance zzzzzzzzzz rrrhhhhgg :/ heureusement on peut boire et voler !
> Tchin
> 
> 
> ...


Je compatis, Alex.

J'ai *HORREUR* des déplacements (quels qu'ils soient), et j'ai l'impression que tu te prépares une sacrée expédition :-$


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze ajourd'hui


Superbe, DMC :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous.

Alex
Bonnes vacances.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Bon debut de semaine!









A+


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Superbe, DMC :-!


Merci Reno!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Scurfa est arrivée ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je compatis, Alex.
> 
> J'ai *HORREUR* des déplacements (quels qu'ils soient), et j'ai l'impression que tu te prépares une sacrée expédition :-$


Bah alors la c'était la catastrophe, orages de malade à KL, impossible de passer à travers l'orage pour atterrir, on a tourné deux heures et seulement à la quatrième tentative on a pu atterrir, le tout avec des secousses assez violentes. Bref pas très agréable ! 


Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous.
> 
> Alex
> Bonnes vacances.
> ...


Hehe merci Brice, la famille au complet, d'ailleurs je dois aller chercher mon neveu à l'école dans 30 min  


Uhrmensch said:


> Bon debut de semaine!
> 
> View attachment 5351218
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Zen !



Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Scurfa est arrivée ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle addition, enjoy 










GMT ici avec Jango 11 mois et plutôt balaise


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Aujourd'hui je porte la Bell & Ross 123 GMT que j'aime toujours autant même son bracelet OEM, ce qui est rare pour moi. 
Bonne journée à tous. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Au travail avec ma nouvelle G-Shock


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Harpoon ce matin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Au travail avec ma nouvelle G-Shock


Sympa la G


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Juste reçu ça, mais je ne pense pas la garder longtemps lol








Sinon je garde la GMT au poignet, la seule qui a les arguments nécessaires pour l'enlever c'est la Daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Juste reçu ça, mais je ne pense pas la garder longtemps lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui cette GMT est super. Je le préfère même à la Daytona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah oui cette GMT est super. Je le préfère même à la Daytona
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui ça va être difficile de l'enlever  
Depuis le temps que j'en voulais une...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour une journée de réunions puis pour aller boire un coup avec d'autres WUSers ce soir 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la G


Merci Alex, ça fais un bout que je n'avais pas eu de G-Shock j'aime bien le modèle de la Rangeman



alex79 said:


> Juste reçu ça, mais je ne pense pas la garder longtemps lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi avoir cette GMT, elle les détrônerais toute!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un jour je vais avoir la Tudor mais pour me faire patienter je porte une homage reçu aujourd'hui...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un jour je vais avoir la Tudor mais pour me faire patienter je porte une homage reçu aujourd'hui...


Ça fait 2 aujourd'hui ? Bien joué Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait 2 aujourd'hui ? Bien joué Simon


Hahaa la triste vérité!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour d'Aix-en-Provence à tous, voilà des fleurs pour mes dames


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les Frenchies
Bonne journée à tous. Alex, j'adore la Provence. Merci de partager les photos.

Alpina sur Horween Chromexcel Bordeaux. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière


Brooooo    !!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour d'Aix-en-Provence encore, du vin, et tout le reste !! 
=)









Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour d'Aix-en-Provence encore, du vin, et tout le reste !!
> =)
> 
> 
> ...


Super les photos Alex, bonne dégustation, ça donne le goût d'ouvrir une bonne bouteille!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le monstre ce matin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super les photos Alex, bonne dégustation, ça donne le goût d'ouvrir une bonne bouteille!!


Oui mais je suis passé trop top chez mon ami, du coup je me retrouve pompette avant l'heure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super Alex

Nezumi Voiture proto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super Alex
> 
> Nezumi Voiture proto
> 
> ...


Vraiment bien cette chrono Brice, j'aime bien le cadran "Panda"


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super Alex
> 
> Nezumi Voiture proto
> 
> ...


Très bien ça Brice ! Parfaitement sur ce bracelet aussi.. .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars. Si vous êtes intéressés, la campagne Kickstarter a commencé il y a 2-3 jours. Elle existe en bleu et noir aussi. Très abordable et mouvement Seiko MechaQuartz


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La G. Gerlach Otago, bon samedi les gars!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de deux jours éprouvants dans ma belle famille, pour la crémation de mon beau-père :-(
Tout s'est bien passé Jeudi, mais la journée a été longue, et dure nerveusement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome back Reno  
J'espère que ça va bien se passer dans les semaines à venir ! 


Reno said:


> Changement du soir&#8230;





Reno said:


> De retour de deux jours éprouvants dans ma belle famille, pour la crémation de mon beau-père :-(
> Tout s'est bien passé Jeudi, mais la journée a été longue, et dure nerveusement.


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today Zoé and I met with my buddy Art (Panerai7) for lunch and he brought with him 20 different leather samples and 21 different canvas! I was in canvas heaven  He has some amazing Horween leather of all sorts. I picked up a few straps and places a few more orders ;-)
I've worn my Alpina Startimer pilot chrono all day on one of his grey/blue canvas. This watch is so addictive, pics don't do it justice. 
#drunkartstraps 



























Some leather and a few watches 
(Alpina Startimer, Tudor Pelagos, Benarus Moray and Nezumo Voiture)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Welcome back Reno
> J'espère que ça va bien se passer dans les semaines à venir !


Merci Alex.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une ALPHA "heures sautantes" pour moi :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Benarus sur un bracelet Canvas fait par mon copain Art. Bon dimanche a tous. J'adore cette montre, très bonne qualité, super look et un cadran qui change de couleur du milieu vers le bord (dernière photo). Elle est aussi relativement abordable. 
Brice





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je termine la journée avec une russe...


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une Bulova pendant quelques jours


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*710* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer aujourd'hui, bonne semaine a tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine. 
Je ne peux pas passer plus d'un jour ou deux sans porter l'alpina. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine.
> Je ne peux pas passer plus d'un jour ou deux sans porter l'alpina.
> Ciao. B
> 
> ...


Je la scrute dans les moindres détails, elle est vraiment TOP Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ma soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Je la scrute dans les moindres détails, elle est vraiment TOP Brice


Merci beaucoup!! Je l'adore. Je ne me lasse pas du cadran et aiguilles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon bébé. Vraiment ma préférée. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*U-Boot* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est l'automne&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mercredi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et je vous souhaite un bon mercredi ou Hump Day comme on dit ici 
Rolex Sea Dweller for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi la Harpoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Définitivement, je ne suis pas décider... La Barbos Marine ce soir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom !  une autre Alpina 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boom !  une autre Alpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normalement je n'aime pas le PVD mais avec ce canvas c'est super!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boom !  une autre Alpina


Félicitations Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise aux couleurs automnales&#8230;























































En hommage à la saison 3 de TWIN PEAKS qui est en tournage depuis peu, 25 ans après les deux premières, toujours dirigée par David Lynch, avec une grosse partie du casting initial. Je suis comme un fou :-x
Les premiers épisodes devraient être disponibles l'année prochaine :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Boom !  une autre Alpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Brice ! De la concurrence pour Simon =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Semaine chargée à Prague, même pas eu le temps de prendre des photos ;(
Pas bcp du moins, enfin sur le retour !! 
Hâte de retrouver ma petite famille.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tu as réparé la GM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours la nouvelle 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu as réparé la GM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Pas encore, j'étais en déplacement pour affaires, mais ce week-end j'irai voir le vendeur pour qu'il me fasse un échange ou une réparation rapide si c'est pas méchant.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ce soir la Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

A la russe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> A la russe


Une Raketa de toute beauté, oprzemyslaw :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise ce matin&#8230;
































































&#8230; et une russe en fin de journée b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin c'est vendredi!
*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une Raketa de toute beauté, oprzemyslaw :-!


Merci, elle est chez moi depuis quelques jours, je l'aime bien  elle est vraiment en bon état.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Merci, elle est chez moi depuis quelques jours, je l'aime bien  elle est vraiment en bon état.


En tellement bon état que pour tout te dire, je me suis demandé s'il s'agissait d'une de la nouvelle collection ;-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

C'est encore l'époque soviétique, mais pour cette époque-là elle est assez grande


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enfin, Vendredi  plus que 4 heures et le week-end commence 
Temps pourri ici et triste. La B&R GMT sur bracelet Canvas orange pour amener un peu de gaité. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le weekend débute. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Debout de bonne heure


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une autre Raketa de ma collection


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Première gelée de l'année ce matin, la Artego a froid!







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même







qu'hier, aujourd'hui sur bracelet acier :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Première gelée de l'année ce matin, la Artego a froid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est trop tôt pour le gel :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steinhart Océan One 500T









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Steinhart Océan One 500T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Brice  


DMCBanshee said:


> *Première gelée de l'année ce matin, la Artego a froid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà !? Incroyable 

Ma gmt est reparti


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Steinhart Océan One 500T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super la nouvelle Steinhart félicitations, la petite touche de bleu dans le cadran est vraiment bien!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Brice
> 
> Déjà !? Incroyable
> 
> ...


Superbe sur bracelet SS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet cette après-midi
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super la nouvelle Steinhart félicitations, la petite touche de bleu dans le cadran est vraiment bien!


Merci et aussi à Alex. 
Elle est très bien faite et très abordable pour les spécifications

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche, moto GP bientôt =)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Dimanche avec Buran


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Dimanche avec Buran


Superbe cette pilote, première fois que j'en vois une. Trop belle =)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Merci, la production ( il me semble ) de l'an 2006 sur le mécanisme de Poljot 3105


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La tortue camo ce matin, bon dimanche!
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *La tortue camo ce matin, bon dimanche!
> *


Trop cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! J'aime bien l'originalité de cette vieille Seiko!

Simon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PARNIS* _Ingénieur_ pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Dimanche avec Faraday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Petite ride de quad cette après-midi avec la Borealis!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Petite ride de quad cette après-midi avec la Borealis!


Je suis jaloux  amuse toi bien.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté l'Alpina Startimer chrono PVD toute la journée et ce soir celle en acier brossé avec cadran panda. J'adore ces deux montres. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Je suis jaloux  amuse toi bien.


Merci Alex! C'est rare que j'ai du temps pour rider mais ohhhhh que ca fais du bien!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté l'Alpina Startimer chrono PVD toute la journée et ce soir celle en acier brossé avec cadran panda. J'adore ces deux montres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi surtout la panda, si tu viens à t'en séparer PM moi, j'aimerais bien être premier sur la liste stp 

Si...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté l'Alpina Startimer chrono PVD toute la journée et ce soir celle en acier brossé avec cadran panda. *J'adore ces deux montres.*


Et tu as bien raison :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_EXPLO I_ pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reprise au bureau obligé de mettre la belle madame


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon lundi


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Bonne Semaine!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre *ALPHA* :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement du soir pour une autre *ALPHA* :


Quelle belle derrière


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste dans le blanc avec la Sea Ram


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars! J'adore ces Alpinas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au boulot 









Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars! J'adore ces Alpinas.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, rien à faire l'isofrane j'en suis accroc.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement du soir pour une autre *ALPHA* :


Première fois que je la vois celle là, très sympa ce cadran Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Quelle belle derrière


;-)



alex79 said:


> Première fois que je la vois celle là, très sympa ce cadran Reno


Merci Alex, je l'avais achetée après avoir vu un vieil épisode de Californication où Evan Handler porte un chrono à cadran rouge qui m'avait bien plu :

http://r.crouzet.free.fr/Ressources/images/FTP_2011/********/EH-Dayto.jpg


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un chrono _Panda_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Salut ici 









Constellation Double eagle de Madame. quartz à quantième perpétuel et mouvement thermo compensé si je n'écris pas de sotises. 









De retour après des vacances en famille en France  Fait froid fini les natos retour à l'acier. Bigre que c'est lourd quand on a porté une titane pendant 2 semaines.. 

Je constate que ça flip', qu'Alex ne quitte pas sa GMT  et qu'à peine je vois que Steinhart sors une Pelagos like Brice en a une .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut I
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Salut ici
> 
> View attachment 5514873
> 
> ...


Haha un revenant, ça fait une paye l'ami ! 
Effectivement ça va être difficile de mettre autre chose pendant un certain temps


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

C'est du 46 au moins ça Simon ? Elle est style  


DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze pour aujourd'hui


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Ça fait longtemps que la moonwatch n'est pas sortie, j'ai la sensation que demain la moonwatch prendra l'air


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le séjour en Europe semble m'avoir donné du punch, j'attaque fort cette semaine ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> C'est du 46 au moins ça Simon ? Elle est style
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Oui Alex en fait c'est une 47mm!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait longtemps que la moonwatch n'est pas sortie, j'ai la sensation que demain la moonwatch prendra l'air


J'avais prévu de mettre l'ALPHA Pilot ("à cause" de la somptueuse ALPINA de Brice)&#8230; mais sait-on jamais ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une petite Poljot de bonne heure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa, desk racing au bureau, difficile de capturer les nuances de la lunette qui est plus clair sur l'extérieur. J'adore =)









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour les deux du jour, je confesse avoir copié les idées de combo sur les somptueuses ALPINA de Brice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

speedy thursday, soyons fou !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La SKX007 Arctic Camo est arriver cette après-midi! 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le matin Slava


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la pilote titane pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Tromatojuice (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tromatojuice said:


> View attachment 5542130
> 
> View attachment 5542106


O_O wow wow *wow*

Tellement de choses sur ces photos :


La montre : *Y&B* MONCEAU O_O |> |> |> (ça court pas les rues)
Du matériel de peinture à l'arrière-plan (c'est un flacon d'ECOLINE, que je vois ? :think: )
C'est quoi ce clavier ?  ça me rappelle les SINCLAIR des années 80 :-d

Bref, que du bon :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours la pilote titane pour moi&#8230;


J'adore ce modele

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ici il pleut depuis 12 jours d'affilés et c'est super gris, très sômbre dehors. En plus Joachîm débarque bientôt alors faudra se tenir 
Je porte ma Bell & Ross 123 GMT sur un bracelet Canvas orange pour amener un peu de couleur et gaité 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bon vendredi!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore ce modele


Merci Brice 

Je dois dire que c'est à force de voir tes somptueuses ALPINA que l'envie m'a pris de ressortir cette "Pilote" b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mondaine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Poljot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec l'*ALPHA*&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un moment de détente enfin









Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour Reno 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une Autre Alpina pour la soirée.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour Reno


                    

:-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-!

Tu me fais penser que j'ai un bracelet en toile orange&#8230; :think: mais il est plus clair que le tien, je ne sais pas si ça rendra pareil :think:

Faudra que j'essaye, sur l'ALPHA :think:

Une pure merveille en tout cas, cette ALPINA |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en mode _pilote_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mode







j'ai plu trop de choix ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

alors Alex t'es mono watch ? change de wrist 

J'ai vraiment envie de voir une MM300 en vrai, même si je suis plutôt convaincu qu'elle ne détrônera pas ma PO. Je pense flipper ma X33 où pas..









vue alpine sur les dents du Midi et un glacier 3000m

















Solo et avec Mme et sa constellation.


----------



## Tromatojuice (Sep 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O wow wow *wow*
> 
> Tellement de choses sur ces photos :
> 
> ...


Merci Reno.

1. J'ai trouvé cette jolie montre chez Louis Pion St Michel (Paris) qui fait uniquement du déstockage. Du coup... 50% du prix d'origine. En tout cas, content qu'elle te plaise. J'ai mis TRES longtemps à la choisir - il y avait une Y&B chenonceau de la nouvelle gamme très jolie aussi. Un pur hasard. 
2. Presque. C'est un pot d'encre de chine "Talens" - je gribouille sur mon temps libre. 
3. J'aime son look désuet, mais en fait c'est un Logitech étanche  J'ai tendance a manger au dessus de mon clavier, ou à l'éclabousser de thé et autre boisson et miettes. Du coup, un coup d'eau et c'est reparti !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Scurfa this morning for a work out and chores










Then I met with Art for coffee and chat about watches and straps, returned some straps I had borrowed  and pick one up. So I strapped the Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Like this dark combo 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> alors Alex t'es mono watch ? change de wrist
> 
> J'ai vraiment envie de voir une MM300 en vrai, même si je suis plutôt convaincu qu'elle ne détrônera pas ma PO. Je pense flipper ma X33 où pas..
> 
> ...


Splendide !!

Ha! Je reste en mode trio pour les montres , du moins je l'espère pour les mois à venir, avoir plus de budget voyages et moins de budget montre semble faire plaisir à ma petite famille 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Petite surprise pour ma Ebel BTR calibre 139, elle se trouve à demi camouflée grâce à son perlage sur le cadran.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sympa cette ebel, un air chopard.

Dans l'attente de reprendre l'avion pour rentrer à jakarta.

Fidèle au poignet la GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith aujourd'hui









A+


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WTSP said:


> Petite surprise pour ma Ebel BTR calibre 139, elle se trouve à demi camouflée grâce à son perlage sur le cadran.


Superbe chrono |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Uhrmensch said:


> Zenith aujourd'hui
> 
> View attachment 5586873
> 
> ...


 wow


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier ces deux 


















Et aujourd'hui ma petite chérie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Sympa cette ebel, un air chopard.
> 
> Dans l'attente de reprendre l'avion pour rentrer à jakarta.
> 
> Fidèle au poignet la GMT


Ça doit être le bracelet en caoutchouc qui lui donne un air de Mille Miglia. Il faut dire que ce bracelet caoutchouc (isofrane?) donne aussi une bonne allure à votre Rolex GMT.



Uhrmensch said:


> Zenith aujourd'hui
> 
> A+


Si seulement Zénith pouvait créer de nouveaux modèles worldtimer basé sur l'Elite, ce serait quelque chose...



Reno said:


> Superbe chrono |> |> |>


Merci!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir la Steinhart Pilot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour un mercredi bien gris&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WTSP said:


> Ça doit être le bracelet en caoutchouc qui lui donne un air de Mille Miglia. Il faut dire que ce bracelet caoutchouc (isofrane?) donne aussi une bonne allure à votre Rolex GMT.
> 
> Si seulement Zénith pouvait créer de nouveaux modèles worldtimer basé sur l'Elite, ce serait quelque chose...
> 
> Merci!


Merci, oui c'est un Isofrane, je suis accroc au caoutchouc  
En mode rapide aujourd'hui









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vieille photo, mais je porte celle ci quand meme


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Salut, PAM5 aujourd'hui









Ciao


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut à tous 
Tudor a nouveau 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Tudor a nouveau


Super montre, super photos :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus léger ;-)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma deuxième préférée pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Ya eu du flippage  
Superbe photo !


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Merci beacoup et oui, c'est une flippage. Mais je ne sais pas - milgauss ou gmt


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sans aucune objectivité la GMT ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Eh ben , l'isofrane ne la quitte plus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'Chenonceau'&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Deux jours de beau temps, ça fait du bien après 15 jours d'affilés sans soleil, que du gris et de la pluie. 
Aujourd'hui je porte la B&R 123 GMT sur un bracelet fait par mon copain DrunkArtStraps en cuir vintage italien. 
Ciao. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'DUMAS'* pour finir la semaine b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Brice si tu passes dans le coin, la steinhart 500T c'est comment comparé à une pelagos ? Moins massif, plus léger, bien fini pour du steinhart ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin vendredi! La Megalodon
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Casual Vendredi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

un pti peu de cahoutchouc suisse


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rubber B? 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement la Nighthawk, les feuillus commence à changer de couleur!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Rubber omega alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je la préfère sur caoutchouc, ça met en valeur le cadran et surtout ça doit être très confortable. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah tiens, je n'avais pas mis à jour, hier&#8230; pour la soirée, j'avais passé la _Lavalière_ :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement la Nighthawk, les feuillus commence à changer de couleur!


Superbe photo, DMC  (j'adore l'automne)

Chouette montre :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end les copains WUS !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson, bon Samedi!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Poljot le matin


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'arrive jamais à uploader depuis un mobile... :'(

Pour le confort on repassera Alex. Le rubber omega est plus cher qu'un isofrane et rigide surement à cause des endlink courbés pour le boitier. C'est esthétiquement classe mais l iso est plus agréable. Peut être faut le bouillir pour l'assouplir comme les rubber seiko. 
Chouette ta gmt sur acier !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Diderot '16' pour moi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Superbe photo, DMC  (j'adore l'automne)
> 
> Chouette montre :-!


Merci Reno! Moi aussi j'adore l'automne. Les couleurs cette fin de semaine sont à leur apogées!

Samedi dernier moi et ma conjointe on a monter un des plus beau sentier au Québec (L'acropole des Draveurs) 1048m en 1h50 de montée pas facile!! Mais la récompense en haut est spledide.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno! Moi aussi j'adore l'automne. Les couleurs cette fin de semaine sont à leur apogées!
> 
> Samedi dernier moi et ma conjointe on a monter un des plus beau sentier au Québec (L'acropole des Draveurs) 1048m en 1h50 de montée pas facile!! Mais la récompense en haut est spledide.


Paysages superbes O_O

Et vous formez un très beau couple :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une petite vidéo en prime :






N'hésitez pas à souscrire à ma chaîne *YouTube* :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vais souscrire 

Sur cuir aujourd'hui, de black forest atelier.

Bon dimanche


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno! Moi aussi j'adore l'automne. Les couleurs cette fin de semaine sont à leur apogées!
> 
> Samedi dernier moi et ma conjointe on a monter un des plus beau sentier au Québec (L'acropole des Draveurs) 1048m en 1h50 de montée pas facile!! Mais la récompense en haut est spledide.


La vache c'est trop beau ! 
Ça donne vraiment envie  
Avec les enfants ces dernières années pas évident de partir à l'aventure.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> La vache c'est trop beau !
> Ça donne vraiment envie
> Avec les enfants ces dernières années pas évident de partir à l'aventure.


Merci Alex! Je te comprends j'ai 2 enfants de 1 et 3 ans. Ce n'est pas toujours facile de se trouver du temps en amoureux ou pour l'aventure!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate de dimanche, on fête les 25 ans de mariage à mes parents!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour un dimanche sous le soleil&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *NFW Shumate de dimanche, on fête les 25 ans de mariage à mes parents!
> *


Très bon choix.

Belle collection aussi. Bon à savoir pour des échanges.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Nooon, encore une pelagos ?  La 500t ne pouvait donc la remplacer ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

poloturbo said:


> Très bon choix.
> 
> Belle collection aussi. Bon à savoir pour des échanges.


Merci! Ne te gêne pas si quelques chose t'intéresse je préfère faire affaire au canada et Quebec c'est encore mieux!!

Je voulais poster la NFW Shumate dans la section à vendre sous peu...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Shumate


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci! Ne te gêne pas si quelques chose t'intéresse je préfère faire affaire au canada et Quebec c'est encore mieux!!
> 
> Je voulais poster la NFW Shumate dans la section à vendre sous peu...


Merci à toi. Oui moi aussi je préfère les transactions locales mais c'est assez rare et surtout au Québec.

J'ai tellement perdu en flippant juste à cause de l'échange et les frais de shipping pour les États Unis. Apprentissage...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Nooon, encore une pelagos ?  La 500t ne pouvait donc la remplacer ?


Non. Elle n'était pas à la hauteur. Je lu vendu lundi dernier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui c'est férié mais pas pour toutes les équipes. Je bosse de la maison et vais profiter pour aller faire une marche avec la famille et mes chiens. L'Alpina Startimer PVD m'accompagnera 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui c'est férié mais pas pour toutes les équipes. Je bosse de la maison et vais profiter pour aller faire une marche avec la famille et mes chiens. L'Alpina Startimer PVD m'accompagnera


Vraiment superbe, Brice

Bon, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas, j'ai mis mes menaces à exécution, j'ai copié ton combo de la dernière fois avec un bracelet en toile orange&#8230; je sais que je ne boxe pas dans la même catégorie, mais ça fait rien, j'ai tenté (et j'aime assez ;-) )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno et bien joué. Superbe cette Alpha sur bracelet orange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tests de nato sur la X33. Agréable mais le titane est quand même optimal sur ce genre de montre à mon goût.

Merci Brice, tu m'évites l'achat de la 500t 

J'ai pu grâce à un forumeur du bar français passer une MM300 au poignet ! Le boîtier est superbe, ils gèrent les japonais. J'admets que ma PO n'est pas aussi séduisante sur ce point. Par contre bracelet et lunette y'a pas de match, bizarre que la lunette de ce modèle était si résistante à la rotation...J'avais lu ton avis dans un vieux fil sur la MM300 Brice. On à l'air d'accord également 

Malgré tout elle me tente bien !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

poloturbo said:


> Merci à toi. Oui moi aussi je préfère les transactions locales mais c'est assez rare et surtout au Québec.
> 
> J'ai tellement perdu en flippant juste à cause de l'échange et les frais de shipping pour les États Unis. Apprentissage...


Exact! Même chose de mon côté.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Exact! Même chose de mon côté.


Qu'on ne parle pas de taux de change, c'est déprimant!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, ma précieuse au poignet aujourd'hui.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Il te reste quoi au final alex ? La dayto', la gmt et stowa ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Juste ça et une swatch pour les corvées , je suis à la chasse pour une nomos Zurich bleue si la fin de l'année sera en Allemagne comme prévu 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut à tous. 
Pelagos










Allez on va au bureau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







vintage pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Reno, ce sont les aiguilles d'origine ( heure = minute ) ? 
Quelle année cette belle dame ?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Capture by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> Pelagos
> 
> Allez on va au bureau
> ...


Super cette Tudor! Félicitations Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Super cette Tudor! Félicitations Brice


Merci beaucoup!!

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup!!
> 
> Ce soir
> 
> ...


O_O wow

C'est quoi ça ? :think:

J'adore "ce style" :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Reno, ce sont les aiguilles d'origine ( heure = minute ) ?
> Quelle année cette belle dame ?


Merci Alex.

L'année exacte, je ne saurais dire. Années 40-50 peut-être :think:

Non, les aiguilles _Heures & Minutes_ ne sont pas d'origine. Le précédent propriétaire avait été très clair lors de l'achat : sont d'origine : le boîtier, le mouvement et le cadran.

Les aiguilles, la couronne et le verre ont été remplacées, dans la mesure où il s'agissait d'une "trouvaille de brocante". 
La montre avait été révisée avant la vente, et j'imagine que c'est vrai, dans la mesure où cette merveille tourne sans faillir depuis 7 ans (c'était mon cadeau pour mes 38 ans&#8230; je vais sous peu sur mes 45)

Dedans, on trouve un A. Schild (sans doute AS1130) "finit" par GP 





































qui me fait regretter de ne pas avoir de fond transparent sur cette merveille.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *ZENITH* "_Port Royal_" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sumo 14-10-15a by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma préférée 
La Tudor bleu submariner


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours à couper le souffle cette tudor Brice. Je trouve ce cadran plus agréable que le snowflake ( que je trouve magnifique aussi ), mais je préfère les indices ronds 

Effectivement Reno, le mouvement de cette GP devrait être visible, aussi- comme quoi le service d'une montre doit se faire quand la montre s'arrête =)

Daytona aujourd'hui =)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Toujours à couper le souffle cette tudor Brice. Je trouve ce cadran plus agréable que le snowflake ( que je trouve magnifique aussi ), mais je préfère les indices ronds
> 
> Effectivement Reno, le mouvement de cette GP devrait être visible, aussi- comme quoi le service d'une montre doit se faire quand la montre s'arrête =)
> 
> Daytona aujourd'hui =)


Merci et je suis d'accord avec toi. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte la B&R 123 GMT sur un nouveau bracelet que le représentant B&R USA m'a donné samedi. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m, bon jeudi!
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon jeudi à tous 
Alpina Big Date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_0931.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

Enfin vendredi!! Bientôt le week-end 
Alpina sur un nouveau bracelet cuir Shell Cordovan #8



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Oui!

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...
_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une deuxième _Bagelsport_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Enfin la Prometheus Poseidon est arriver cette après-midi! Un peu plus petite que je pensais mais elle fait vraiment bien au poignet.

*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Enfin la Prometheus Poseidon est arriver cette après-midi! Un peu plus petite que je pensais mais elle fait vraiment bien au poignet.
> 
> *


Elle est bien cool, enjoy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle est bien cool, enjoy


Merci Alex! J'aime bien le combo de couleur


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*La neige ce matin au réveil!!
*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *La neige ce matin au réveil!!
> *


J'ai remarqué que tu ne met jamais disofrane ? Ça irai top sur celle ci ^^^^^

Allé oui je sais... Pour être honnête ceci est un test, vais je résister jusqu'à 2016 pour le prochain achat ?? Voir 2017 

Ça gratte, j'ai presque plus d'ongles à force Hehe










Une petite skx009 ça compte ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une SLAVA pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































J'ai du filer chez le toubib ce matin (grâce à Madame qui a eu la présence d'esprit d'appeler pour me prendre un RV en urgence) car j'ai eu la brillante idée de faire une séance de muscu hier soir sans m'être échauffé préalablement, une fantaisie que de toute évidence je ne peux plus me permettre alors que je me dirige tranquillement vers mes 45 printemps :-|
C'est pas la première fois que je me fais mal quelque part parce que j'ai voulu me passer les nerfs sur les poids, mais ce coup-ci, je me suis chopé une tendinite à l'épaule&#8230; j'ai passé une nuit d'enfer ; je n'ai réussi à fermer l'œil que de 4h à 6h30, et me voilà sous codéine et anti-inflammatoires, avec des examens à passer (radio & écho), ainsi que des séances de kiné pour essayer de rattraper le coup.

Je suis furax. Je sais pertinemment que je n'ai plus la condition physique pour faire le con, mais _ça ne fait rien_, régulièrement, il faut que je remette le couvert :-x c'est d'autant plus dingue que c'est la troisième fois que je me fais mal à cette épaule, qui était sans doute déjà fragilisée par des développés couchés en prise trop large quand j'avais 20 ans :-|
Je suis vraiment trop con.

Ce qui me rend vraiment fou, c'est que ça fait plusieurs années maintenant que j'ai pris l'habitude de m'échauffer progressivement avant de faire de la muscu, mais il n'y a rien à faire, périodiquement, je fais une rechute, je travaille "à froid". Naturellement, dans ces cas-là, je travaille avec des charges moyennes, je ne "force" pas, mais il faut me rendre à l'évidence, même ça, je ne peux plus le faire&#8230; c'est déprimant :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'ai remarqué que tu ne met jamais disofrane ? Ça irai top sur celle ci ^^^^^
> 
> Allé oui je sais... Pour être honnête ceci est un test, vais je résister jusqu'à 2016 pour le prochain achat ?? Voir 2017
> 
> ...


J'ai quelques Isofrane une orange pourrais être à essayer! Personnelement je trouve le bracelet en Inox plus confo.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une SLAVA pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon rétablissement Reno, j'espère que ça ira vite ! 
Heureusement ta dame a l'air de bien s'occuper de toi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai quelques Isofrane une orange pourrais être à essayer! Personnelement je trouve le bracelet en Inox plus confo.


Orange oui !! Hâte de voir ça Simon.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Alors après les premiers jours ça se passe mieux ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon rétablissement Reno, j'espère que ça ira vite !
> Heureusement ta dame a l'air de bien s'occuper de toi


Merci Alex 

Sur ce coup-là, elle a été plus vive que moi, c'est clair.

C'est elle qui m'a dit de reprendre un Doliprane à 4h du mat' alors que je dérouillais méchamment&#8230; c'est ce qui m'a permis de dormir pendant 1h30, et de ne pas être totalement détruit aujourd'hui&#8230;
Et c'est elle encore qui a eu la présence d'esprit d'appeler le pôle de santé pour m'avoir un RV dans la matinée&#8230; incroyable qu'on ait pu en avoir un O_O

Heureusement qu'elle est là


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi la Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend à tous
Je porte le prototype de la Nezumi Studios Voiture. J'adore le look rétro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Alors après les premiers jours ça se passe mieux ?


voilà qui est mieux mais je reviens à I' explorer 1 (est-ce exact?)

Voilà qui est mieux, mais je reviens à l'explorateur 1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa cette touche de orange !

Prompt rétablissement Reno .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Je reste avec la Poseidon, bon dimanche
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Sympa cette touche de orange !
> 
> Prompt rétablissement Reno .


Merci Bender ;-)

La codéine et les anti-inflammatoires font des merveilles O_O je n'avais quasiment plus mal ce midi (j'invitais Madame au restaurant pour son anniversaire).
J'ai pu me reposer la nuit dernière (à défaut d'avoir pu totalement fermer les yeux)&#8230; bref la récupération va _beaucoup_ plus vite que prévu, et ça me rebooste le moral


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite série pour s'amuser, avec un appareil-photo du siècle dernier (et oui :-d ) ; un des premiers numériques "grand public", le FUJI MX-2700 :


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Avoir un grand jour!

*Tisell* 43mm _Pilot...

_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

PO !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'attends le facteur...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 5711970
> 
> View attachment 5712042
> 
> ...


We love lume shot  
Les aiguilles et le point sur la lunette ont une teinte légèrement différente ou mes yeux sont fous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le facteur est passé =)









Voilà il me fallait une mule, j'ai hésité longuement sur une g-shock mais les tailles ne me plaisaient pas.

Une skx009- K2 toute neuve ! Ça vaut toutes les g-shock.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Le facteur est passé =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon choix Alex, ces SKX sont vraiment passe-partout!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*ATOM*" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Le facteur est passé =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations !!!Un excellent choix Alex!!
J'aime bcp la mienne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Des couleurs typique Halloween 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Whaou. Une grosse tuerie cette B&R. Félicitations !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus parce qu'elle est facile à aimer, aussi certainement une montre qui ne se flip pas









J'en reviens pas du rapport qualité prix etc


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une vieille Start


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

@Alex, c'est que du vert le lume de la PO2500. surement le capteur du smartphone qui fausse le rendu. Ou le lume trop puissant pour lui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Une vieille Start


Super

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, Alpina PVD Startimer chrono sut bracelet gris foncé par mon copain Art. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'avais en tête de mettre autre chose mais ya des phases comme ça, besoin de garder le daytona









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Mais elle est superbe donc aucun regret de ne porter que ça un moment . Merci à toi d'ailleurs. J'étais ignare sur ce calibre rolex 4130 et après lecture de son pédigré ben il donne bougrement envie.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Mais elle est superbe donc aucun regret de ne porter que ça un moment . Merci à toi d'ailleurs. J'étais ignare sur ce calibre rolex 4130 et après lecture de son pédigré ben il donne bougrement envie.


Malheureusement ou heureusement tout dépend des préférences de chacun... 
Ce Daytona est de 1991  bien bien avant le 4130. 
C'est un mouvement Zenith EP, monté jusqu'en 2000, le prédécesseur du 4130 si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Differences notable de la mienne au passage sont les indicateurs du cadran plus affinés, de même les cornes plus affinées, secondes à 9 h, engravement des chiffres sur la lunette, forme du Crystal, et pour finir l'aspect du boiter brossé sur la face supérieur 

De mémoire voilà, et évidemment le mouvement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chargée pour la nuit, sait on jamais si je me réveille à 4 heure du matin pour aller prendre un verre d'eau , point existentiel.

Sinon la luminescence est stable jusqu'au matin, sans problème.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


J'espère que ton épaule va mieux, je comprends mieux ton besoin d'exercice avec un téléphone portable comme ça 

Petite blague du soir ( à jakarta )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> J'espère que ton épaule va mieux, je comprends mieux ton besoin d'exercice avec un téléphone portable comme ça
> 
> Petite blague du soir ( à jakarta )


:-d

Ben écoute, OUI, ça va mieux :-! et c'est allé mieux nettement plus vite que ce que je redoutais 

J'ignore si ce sont les anti-inflammatoires qui fonctionnent du feu de Dieu, mais en tout cas, je n'avais plus mal au bout de 24h O_O

J'ai même arrêté la codéine hier (pas eu besoin), je n'en ai repris qu'avant de me coucher, par précaution. J'en reprendrais peut-être ce soir, mais c'est tout.

En parallèle, je prends un complexe zinc+collagène en _foncier_, ce que j'avais de toute façon l'intention de faire, dans le cadre de la muscu. 
J'en ai vraiment ras-le-bol de vieillir, c'est une misère :-| j'ai pourtant pas 70 balais, et on ne peut pas dire que je force comme un dingue. 
Je fais des perfs de merde, je n'ai jamais été un furieux qui se donnait à 200% ; c'est quand même ahurissant que je me blesse en en faisant aussi peu :-(

Ennnnnnfin&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah la muscu...âge ou pas c'est dans l'inattendu qu'on se blesse. :'( J'ai fait un temps dans le monde du fitness et malgré gainage, précautions et attention je me faisais mal alors que d'autres ne s'échauffent ni ne s'étirent quasi voire pas, font n'importe quoi et ça passe (à long terme sans doute pas mais bon) grrr...:-|  fin de la parenthèse sportive .

Ma x33 risque de partir, j'hésite à la remplacer par une sinn 556 ou une damasko 3 aiguilles simple et efficace. Ou gshock et self control pour un achat plus conséquent plus tard.?:think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Recraft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko Recraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chic sport vintage  

Bien vu Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah la muscu...âge ou pas c'est dans l'inattendu qu'on se blesse. :'( J'ai fait un temps dans le monde du fitness et malgré gainage, précautions et attention je me faisais mal alors que d'autres ne s'échauffent ni ne s'étirent quasi voire pas, font n'importe quoi et ça passe (à long terme sans doute pas mais bon) grrr...:-|  fin de la parenthèse sportive .
> 
> Ma x33 risque de partir, j'hésite à la remplacer par une sinn 556 ou une damasko 3 aiguilles simple et efficace. Ou gshock et self control pour un achat plus conséquent plus tard.?:think:


Il te reste quoi à part la PO mister ? 
Une ti pour une ti, une pelagos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Chic sport vintage
> 
> Bien vu Brice


Merci Alex!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon courage à tous !









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai été sage il me reste la PO, la Speed Pro et la Speed X33. La X33 c'est plus sa résistance à l'eau qui me pose question. Elle a 17 ans, pas révisée et ça tourne. Je dois me poser trop de questions . if it aint broke dont fix it non ? Je vais me payer une ptite skx ou une gshock pour me calmer .

Pour la pelagos , oui mais pas tout de suite. J'envisage de faire comme toi et cagnotter tous les mois, chose que je suis d'ordinaire incapable de faire, pour la suivante. J'ai l'aqua terra master co axial dans le viseur, rolex explorer 2 (5chiffres) et la pelagos in house avec ses 72h de réserve de marche. On verra laquelle l'emportera.

















un peu de PO  et j'oubliais, je kiffe ta chemise alex !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Le gros dilemme entre la G et la skx, ça m'a pris une plombe avant de décider. 

Tu as gardé la Speedy, sage décision à mon avis, dommage qu'on ne la voit pas plus souvent... 

Le Batik ça plaît beaucoup en général , ya vraiment des motifs sympa ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_3792.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah la muscu...âge ou pas c'est dans l'inattendu qu'on se blesse. :'( J'ai fait un temps dans le monde du fitness et malgré gainage, précautions et attention je me faisais mal alors que d'autres ne s'échauffent ni ne s'étirent quasi voire pas, font n'importe quoi et ça passe (à long terme sans doute pas mais bon) grrr...:-|  fin de la parenthèse sportive .


Jusqu'à 4~5 ans, je ne m'échauffais jamais. 
Bon, je faisais des séries montantes, mais je travaillais "pour de vrai" dès la première série, sans _réel_ échauffement.

Comme depuis quelque temps, pour ne pas me cramer complètement, je ne fais plus que du dégressif, je suis obligé de m'échauffer avant d'attaquer. 
Idéalement, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est que je refasse quotidiennement du cardio pour pouvoir tenir des séances plus longues, et monter progressivement dans les poids. Là aujourd'hui, je suis complètement cuit si je fais ça, et j'arrive à la série "trichée" sans réserve d'énergie. Intenable. Et même un coup à se blesser :-(

C'est gonflant, parce que j'ai vraiment besoin de ça pour me passer les nerfs. Faire des séries longues ne me satisfait pas du tout.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai été sage il me reste la PO, la Speed Pro et la Speed X33. La X33 c'est plus sa résistance à l'eau qui me pose question. Elle a 17 ans, pas révisée et ça tourne. Je dois me poser trop de questions . if it aint broke dont fix it non ? Je vais me payer une ptite skx ou une gshock pour me calmer .
> 
> Pour la pelagos , oui mais pas tout de suite. J'envisage de faire comme toi et cagnotter tous les mois, chose que je suis d'ordinaire incapable de faire, pour la suivante. J'ai l'aqua terra master co axial dans le viseur, rolex explorer 2 (5chiffres) et la pelagos in house avec ses 72h de réserve de marche. On verra laquelle l'emportera.
> 
> ...


Super trio. J'adore la PO et la speedy est trop belle... Classique !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je porte mon Alpina en attendant l'arrivée de ma nouvell Pam.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui c'est diver  au bureau. 
On ne sait jamais s'il ne faudra pas plonger


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une SKX009*J* b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement du soir pour une SKX009*J* b-)


Maille noire Reno ? J'adore !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et pétard cette skx009, on devrait tous en avoir une, d'ailleurs on en a tous quasiment une si Thomas s'y met  



Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Maille noire Reno ? J'adore !


Merci Alex ;-)

Oui  J'avais pris ce bracelet pour la YEMA _Sous-Marine_ :










mais j'avais dans l'idée _qu'il irait bien_ sur la SKX ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Et pétard cette skx009, on devrait tous en avoir une, d'ailleurs on en a tous quasiment une si Thomas s'y met


Pour tout dire, en manière de confession, je dois dire que la raison pour laquelle j'ai craqué sur la SKX, et plus particulièrement sur la 009, c'est ma fascination pour une montre bien plus prestigieuse, et un brin confidentielle, la Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk Pro 




























J'ai découvert ce modèle au tout début de mon regain d'intérêt pour l'horlogerie, et j'ai tout particulièrement flashé sur sa "tronche en biais" et cette fascinante couronne à 4h  exotisme fou.

Problème : le tarif rigoureusement inabordable pour mes maigres ressources :-(

Quand j'ai découvert quelque temps plus tard la SKX a un tarif très doux, je me suis dit : "Celle-là, elle est pour moi !" :-d

Et c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle je me suis décidé très tôt en faveur de la 009 (plutôt que pour la 007), car je trouvais que la zone rouge de la lunette venait "appuyer" l'effet visuel de la couronne à 4h :-!



















Donc ouais, une montre sympa, de bonne facture, à un prix honnête&#8230; que demander de plus ? ^_^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La petite dernière. 
005










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La petite dernière.
> 005
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations! Très classe cette PAM!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La petite dernière.
> 005
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Superbe cette PAM :-!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merci bcp les gars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Skx009









De la balle


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Skx009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa, Alex :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Joli combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis au boulot avec pantalon, chemise et chaussures...










et rêve d'être la en short avec une pinacolada en main 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Joli combo


Merci Brice 

Et félicitations pour la nouvelle :-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Je suis au boulot avec pantalon, chemise et chaussures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre petite interrogation de ma part : je rêve ou tu n'en avais pas déjà eu une, par le passé ? (une LOGO, je veux dire ?) Je me trompe ? :think:


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La speed tôt ce matin, pour alex .

et pour vous décevoir....

















Pas de SKX mais une ptite DW5600BB. J'aime bien le coté furtif et le cadran fumé. C'est reposant pour le poignet en tout cas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Et félicitations pour la nouvelle :-!
> 
> Par contre petite interrogation de ma part : je rêve ou tu n'en avais pas déjà eu une, par le passé ? (une LOGO, je veux dire ?) Je me trompe ? :think:


J'avais eu une 000 logo ... il y a deux ans peut être ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 5754538
> 
> 
> La speed tôt ce matin, pour alex .
> ...


Ah oui ça fait plaisir  la Speedy, d'ailleurs Reno ne la pas mise depuis au moins un mois !! 
Super cette G, c'était précisément celle ci en compétition avec la skx, c'est drôle ça !

Du coup ça te laisse l'accès à la skx pour la prochaine crise


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour la compagnie, le vendredi c'est batik, coutume locale.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'avais eu une 000 logo ... il y a deux ans peut être ?


C'est bien ce qui me semblait ;-)

C'était pas _exactement_ le même modèle, donc ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







"*Type A*" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> C'est bien ce qui me semblait ;-)
> 
> C'était pas _exactement_ le même modèle, donc ? :think:


Non pas la même exactement. C'était une "base" 
Celle ci à la petite seconde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et encore... 005 sur Canvas

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Non pas la même exactement. C'était une "base"
> Celle ci à la petite seconde


D'accord |>



Jeep99dad said:


> Et encore... 005 sur Canvas
> 
> TGIF


:-! :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin c'est vendredi soir!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaa, de retour sur son bracelet d'origine et oui je commence à l'apprécier. 
Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Olaa, de retour sur son bracelet d'origine et oui je commence à l'apprécier.
> Bon week-end à tous


Super j'adore cette montre! L'auguille des seconde verte est vraiment bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon... Bonne fds les gars!
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super j'adore cette montre! L'auguille des seconde verte est vraiment bien


Merci l'ami, je suis toujours en lune de miel avec cette GMT-C. L'aiguille verte est pour le second fuseau horaire, celle des secondes est toute fine lollipop 

Hâte de voir ta dernière acquisition sur lisofrane orange


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate, bon dimanche
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je relaxe aujourd'hui après un vendredi et samedi bien occupés à conduire 10heures et visiter une collègue (ECU) avec ma fille Jade. . Belle couleurs d'automne. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Voila la changé..


----------



## fbonnus (Oct 4, 2015)

Celle qui fait mon bonheur depuis près d'un mois ....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour , dur dur le lundi :/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Je porte ma Pelagos ce matin. 
Bonne semaine à tous. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut les copains 
De retour d'un week-end prolongé en Picardie dans la belle-famillle&#8230;

Samedi, je portais en journée la _Nautilus_ (avant que je ne l'explose en tirant trop fort sur la couronne o| )









Le soir, _l'Ingénieur_ :


















(photos pas du jour)

Dimanche, la _Tauchmeister_ :





Et aujourd'hui, pour le retour, _l'AquaTerra_ :


















(photos pas du jour)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Terrible celle-ci !

Pour ma part,

bagel1 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GP* au poignet, ce matin&#8230;






















































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Moonwatch ? Ça fait longtemps


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Wostok verte


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oprzemyslaw said:


> La Wostok verte


Suoerbe ce cadran vert , ça a l'air d'être du 36 38 ? Très belle cette montre ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *GP* au poignet, ce matin&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop belle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ma part
Ce sera la Pam005 toute la journée au boulot. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Dans la paume de la main, Lepine Héritage 180e Anniversaire.

.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle


Merci Brice  ça faisait un moment que je ne la portais plus, et là, depuis l'autre jour, elle _m'appelle_ à nouveau ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Moonwatch ? Ça fait longtemps


Bon aller, pour te faire plaisir&#8230; ;-) _changement du soir_ :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super la speedy


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Suoerbe ce cadran vert , ça a l'air d'être du 36 38 ? Très belle cette montre ^^


Merci 
Elle date des années 80, encore CCCP , c'est du 38. Je l'adore, elle hyper confortable.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool Reno ^^
Seiko aujourd'hui


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai un ami qui fait de la plongée pas loin de chez toi Alex. Il va me ramener du batik shirt normalement  .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Cool Reno ^^


;-)



> Seiko aujourd'hui


O_O super chemise |> |> |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai un ami qui fait de la plongée pas loin de chez toi Alex. Il va me ramener du batik shirt normalement  .


Je peux vous en envoyer si vous aimez ça  


Reno said:


> ;-)
> 
> O_O super chemise |> |> |>


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je peux vous en envoyer si vous aimez ça


Faut compter quoi, _niveau tarif_ ?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_3938.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago








*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La 'Milgauss' pour ma radio et mon écho de ce matin :-d










Bon, et bien résultat des courses, j'ai une tendinite avec calcification (PSH calcifiée)&#8230; je reprends RV avec mon toubib cet après-midi pour voir quelle est la marche à suivre, et si je m'en tiens aux séances de kiné qu'il a prescrit (avec ultrasons, ce qui correspond bien à ce que j'ai lu sur Wikipédia)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Ma montre favorite des centaines que j'ai possédé. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Faut compter quoi, _niveau tarif_ ?


Manches courtes à partir de 25 E pour quelque chose de décent, manches longues 30-35 E. ( il y en a à des tarifs inférieurs mais souvent ça rétrécit ou les couleurs ne tiennent pas ) 
Après en fonction de la qualité ça va jusqu'à 300 E :/ voir plus pour des matières de luxe. 
Personnellement en manches longues je trouve le meilleur rapport qualité prix entre 50 jusqu'à 65 E 
Manches longues pour moi car je préfère avoir les manches retroussées 

A prendre en compte que ça reste de la fabrication artisanale, beaucoup de variétés avec peu de volume sur la fabrication d'un même modèle.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deuxième chinoise de la journée&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Manches courtes à partir de 25 E pour quelque chose de décent, manches longues 30-35 E. ( il y en a à des tarifs inférieurs mais souvent ça rétrécit ou les couleurs ne tiennent pas )
> Après en fonction de la qualité ça va jusqu'à 300 E :/ voir plus pour des matières de luxe.
> Personnellement en manches longues je trouve le meilleur rapport qualité prix entre 50 jusqu'à 65 E
> Manches longues pour moi car je préfère avoir les manches retroussées
> ...


D'ac. C'est moins _abordable_ que ce que j'imaginais&#8230; mais c'est vrai que la qualité a l'air belle.

Bon, on va y réfléchir ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mondaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Prends soin de toi Reno 

Pour le Batik si c'est fait main bah même à 50€ je trouve ça raisonnable . Au delà j'irais peut être pas. On va négocier Alex  . 

Je suis en mode G shock depuis qques jours. Je renonce à la X33 qui va se trouver un autre poignet. Sa résistance à l'eau me pose question et malgré son pédigré, pour le prix de la révision je peux en exploser des G shock et des SKX. Et ça me ferait mal qu'une belle Omega subisse ça.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Prends soin de toi Reno


Merci Bender  je retourne voir mon toubib Lundi, on verra s'il donne le feu vert pour le kiné.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon courage et bonne récupération Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur bracelet cuir whisky de chez Horween. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon courage et bonne récupération Reno


Merci Brice, ça va aller ; même après avoir arrêté les anti-inflammatoires, je ne ressens plus la douleur :-!

Il semblerait que la cure ait fait son effet, ce qui est une excellente chose.

Maintenant, il va falloir s'attaquer à la racine du mal, et je compte sur le kiné et la prise de compléments pour ça 

Bref, je suis confiant ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour _Red October_ :


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Elle se veut mystérieuse celle-ci.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WTSP said:


> View attachment 5832210
> 
> 
> Elle se veut mystérieuse celle-ci.


Elle est superbe celle-là!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore cette Seiko skx009. Super abordable et trop cool!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Steinhart NAV B-Uhr
*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, le vendredi c'est toujours mieux =) 









Brice superbe skx009 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon, malheureusement je dois travailler demain aussi 
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Komandirskie_ pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai 005

TGIF !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Panerai 005
> 
> TGIF !!
> 
> ...


Ça sent halloween  
Superbe cette pamela


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Benarus Megalodon, malheureusement je dois travailler demain aussi
> *


Courage l'ami


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: &lt;&lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &gt;&gt;*

Plongeuse de bureau, Breitling Avenger Seawolf


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça sent halloween
> Superbe cette pamela


Merci.

Oui en effet, c'est demain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec cette fin d'année peu joyeuse (décès de mon beau-père, problème d'épaule&#8230, je réalise que pour la première fois depuis des années, nous avons complètement oublié Halloween O_O d'ordinaire, Madame Reno décore la maison _extensivement_ (peut-être même plus qu'à Noël), et là, cette année, rien :-( faut dire qu'on n'est pas vraiment dans le mood.

Et il a fallu que je me connecte sur WUS pour m'en rendre compte, dans la mesure où Halloween n'est pas très populaire en France, et où quasiment personne ne s'en préoccupe.

Du coup, même pas de montre *orange*, juste une simple ALPHA :


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Nouveau sur le forum je découvre avec joie sa section francophone.

Je prépare tranquillement Halloween, juste une petite pause pour shooter ma magnifique Armida, que Reno m'a bien aidé à choisir sans le savoir à travers ses posts un peu partout 









En espérant que les choses aillent mieux pour ceux qui traversent des moments difficiles.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Bon weekend! 
Avec un escargot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeuse Halloween à tous. 
Je commence avec ma montre préférée sur bracelet cuir de Heuerville. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bonne Halloween!







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

n1k0 said:


> Nouveau sur le forum je découvre avec joie sa section francophone.
> 
> Je prépare tranquillement Halloween, juste une petite pause pour shooter ma magnifique Armida, que Reno m'a bien aidé à choisir sans le savoir à travers ses posts un peu partout
> 
> ...


Bienvenue sur le forum, n1k0









Super montre, hein ? ;-)

La mienne fait coucou


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Reno said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum, n1k0


Merci !



Reno said:


> Super montre, hein ? ;-)
> 
> La mienne fait coucou


J'ai commandé le même Zulu sur la baie, toujours grâce à tes superbes photos  Ce combo est tout simplement magnifique !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

n1k0 said:


> Merci !
> 
> J'ai commandé le même Zulu sur la baie, toujours grâce à tes superbes photos  Ce combo est tout simplement magnifique !


Ça lui va super bien, en effet 

Mais c'est une montre qui s'habille assez facilement :


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai failli repartir avec une Pelagos 1 au poignet. -30% chez un AD...self control ou pas ?


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai failli repartir avec une Pelagos 1 au poignet. -30% chez un AD...self control ou pas ?


30%?? Fait péter la carte!! Allez, ça chauffe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

A bord de mon bateau de plaisance imaginaire


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai failli repartir avec une Pelagos 1 au poignet. -30% chez un AD...self control ou pas ?


Félicitations de rigueur  . Belle preuve de sang-froid.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai failli repartir avec une Pelagos 1 au poignet. -30% chez un AD...self control ou pas ?


Si tu préfères la v1 pour les raisons que l'on connaît, vas y fais toi plaisir. 
Si la v2 est en compétition, n'achète pas la v1


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est une belle toolwatch. Je pensais que ça ne cohabiterais pas avec une PO mais ça n'a rien à voir. Initialement je partais prospecter pour une Aqua Terra mais ils n'avaient que des 41,5mm qui font pizza sur moi et le modèle opaline cadran tek irait mieux à ma femme. C'est beaucoup plus habillé en réalité qu'en photo.

Pour la pelagos v2, c'est attrayant le mouvement manuf' mais on ne le voit pas :-d. Là je cherche un daily wear plus fin et léger que la PO.
Le week end me portera conseil .


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est une belle toolwatch. Je pensais que ça ne cohabiterais pas avec une PO mais ça n'a rien à voir. Initialement je partais prospecter pour une Aqua Terra mais ils n'avaient que des 41,5mm qui font pizza sur moi et le modèle opaline cadran tek irait mieux à ma femme. C'est beaucoup plus habillé en réalité qu'en photo.
> 
> Pour la pelagos v2, c'est attrayant le mouvement manuf' mais on ne le voit pas :-d. Là je cherche un daily wear plus fin et léger que la PO.
> Le week end me portera conseil .
> ...


Sublime la PO, je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Dumas_ pour un Dimanche sous le soleil b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre *Yonger*, la _Lavalière_ :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bonne semaine à tous. 
Je commence avec ma préférée









La lunette commence à avoir des nuances appétissantes ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bon lundi 
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il pleut, il pleut bergère...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Il pleut, il pleut bergère...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil, enfin la saison des pluies commence  
Six mois sans pluie le jardin a morflé


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_9239 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

total craquage.. la pelagos sera mienne demain. 
dur choix ensuite de désigner laquelle partira ou pas .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres très différentes pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

Ce matin, je portais une *KELTON* vintage&#8230;























































&#8230; et ce soir, une *ELECTRONVOLT* à affichage digital :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée, Scurfa D1 SS gen2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> total craquage.. la pelagos sera mienne demain.
> dur choix ensuite de désigner laquelle partira ou pas .


Je l'avais senti venir  
J'espère que tu as de bonnes lunettes de soleil, le lume décoiffe !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Cool !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En skx009 aujourd'hui


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bon mardi, G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je porte la Pelagos en cette journée grise et pluvieuse et des couleurs d'automne. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_4054.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

je copie Brice mais ici c'est brumeux et ensoleillé !

Je vous ferai une revue avec packshot jeudi ou vendredi. Le lume allume, le bracelet mon poignet s'habitue vite, ce n'est pas le même feeling que les Omega. La boucle à ressort est déjà en action, c'est une fonctionalité sympa et agréable. La carrure est un poil anguleuse mais ça passe sous une chemise, c'est léger, discret et le finish du titane est superbe. Et les -30% de l'AD c'était trop pour dire non. Sur le marché d'occasion elles se vendent dans ces prix et là j'ai une garantie de 2 ans! Content le Bender.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoy, la pelagos c'est que du bonheur ^^ surtout sur Isofrane 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*

J'ai reçu la montre en héritage.., un matin au pays des cigales








Breitling Superocean Heritage 46


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*



VicLeChic said:


> J'ai reçu la montre en héritage.., un matin au pays des cigales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au pays des cigales ?? On est peu être voisin du coup  
Sympa la breitling, enjoy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne soirée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super combo Brice, j'adore.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*



VicLeChic said:


> J'ai reçu la montre en héritage.., un matin au pays des cigales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une vraie réussite cette _SuperOcean_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vintage de 1977, une curiosité, la _Speedmaster_ Cal.1620


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Red devil

_MG_4051.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*



Reno said:


> Une vraie réussite cette _SuperOcean_


Merci, une des rares Breitling que j'apprécie pour sa simplicité


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*



alex79 said:


> Au pays des cigales ?? On est peu être voisin du coup
> Sympa la breitling, enjoy.


Merci! Bah oui l'Espagne c'est juste à côté d'Aix, bourré de cigales ici aussi. Jakarta par contre, pas sûr!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: &amp;lt;&amp;lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &amp;gt;&amp;gt;*

*La tortue seiko
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les copains
Je porte l'Alpina Fliergestaffel 1 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les copains
> Je porte l'Alpina Fliergestaffel 1
> 
> 
> ...


Il faut rester fort, ne pas céder à la tentation ! 
Elle a tout pour plaire cette Alpina :-!!

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les cocochos, demain c'est vendredi... ^^









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toute résistance est futile 


alex79 said:


> Il faut rester fort, ne pas céder à la tentation !
> Elle a tout pour plaire cette Alpina :-!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Aujourd'hui, la même chose qu'hier


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les cocochos, demain c'est vendredi... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi ces traces sur le verre ? Arrête de baver dessus Alex:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est quoi ces traces sur le verre ? Arrête de baver dessus Alex:-d


Haha elle est bonne!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est quoi ces traces sur le verre ? Arrête de baver dessus Alex:-d


Ha! Respect Tom, il fallait y penser  
On est toujours trompé par soi même sur des cadrans noirs 

Bon enfin j'ai réussi à trouver une skx015 pour madame, elle est ravie !

Je viens de gagner des points :-!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut les Frenchies, un peu d'Orange pour animer ce jeudi très gris et pluvieux à Charlotte. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Nouvelle: 79090 bleue de 1992, full set. 100% tritium.

Brice: tu es directement responsable. Enorme merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cette merveille.
Ca va être très dur de remettre ma Rolex saphir et or blanc. 
Potentiellement le meilleur achat horloger de ma vie.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Superbe acquisition et bon bouquin que je suis en train de lire


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Bender.Folder said:


> Superbe acquisition et bon bouquin que je suis en train de lire


Merci Bender, je l'avais lu y a perpète en philo au lycée, d'ailleurs, l'exemplaire que j'ai, vient de la bibliothèque de mon lycée et j'avais oublié de le rendre à l'époque... hum...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tenge said:


>


Superbe photo!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tiagu said:


> Nouvelle: 79090 bleue de 1992, full set. 100% tritium.
> 
> Brice: tu es directement responsable. Enorme merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cette merveille.
> Ca va être très dur de remettre ma Rolex saphir et or blanc.
> ...


:-!! Enjoy, bon choix


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF... Dans les embouteillages je m'occupe ^^









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe photo!


+1 très, très jolie photo :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans surprise ;-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Pelagos toujours, je tente le challenge de la porter un mois sans changer !


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> :-!! Enjoy, bon choix


Merci Alex. Le problème c'est que maintenant, une Rolex moderne en saphir avec or blanc me paraît super ringard, limite beauf.
J'ai toujours rêvé d'une sub en plastique avec index peints, c'est carrément un autre level. Je lutte pour ne pas échanger ma 16710 contre une 1675...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tiagu said:


> Merci Alex. Le problème c'est que maintenant, une Rolex moderne en saphir avec or blanc me paraît super ringard, limite beauf.
> J'ai toujours rêvé d'une sub en plastique avec index peints, c'est carrément un autre level. Je lutte pour ne pas échanger ma 16710 contre une 1675...


C'est laquelle en or blanc et saphir, il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu ?

Dommage que la GMT n'a pas réussi à te séduire suffisamment.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> C'est laquelle en or blanc et saphir, il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu ?
> 
> Dommage que la GMT n'a pas réussi à te séduire suffisamment.


Si, j'aime ma GMT, ce qui me retient de ne pas l'échanger contre une 1675, c'est le mouvement 3185. Bien que je trouve la 1675 INFINIMENT plus jolie que ma 16710, il faut admettre que c'est une montre plus "conne" car elle n'a pas le réglage indépendant de l'heure qui est une merveille en soi.

Je parlais des modèles sports avec "white gold SURROUNDS" en général, pas des montres en or.
L'introduction du "white gold surround" et saphir est le début de la décadence Rolex pour moi.
J'ai eu une 14060M il y a quelques mois et cette Tudor Sub l'envoie dans les cordes. KO au premier round. Tout simplement.
Si j'étais forcé à vendre mes montres, cette Tudor partirait en dernier.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tiagu said:


> Si, j'aime ma GMT, ce qui me retient de ne pas l'échanger contre une 1675, c'est le mouvement 3185. Bien que je trouve la 1675 INFINIMENT plus jolie que ma 16710, il faut admettre que c'est une montre plus "conne" car elle n'a pas le réglage indépendant de l'heure qui est une merveille en soi.
> 
> Je parlais des modèles sports avec "white gold SURROUNDS" en général, pas des montres en or.
> L'introduction du "white gold surround" et saphir est le début de la décadence Rolex pour moi.
> ...


Maintenant je te suis 

Ça doit pas être évident aussi de trouver une 1675 en bon état, avec un suivi, le tout de bonne facture ?

Sans parler du mouvement- j'ai une préférence très prononcée pour la 16710- la tienne à l'air d'être très bien conservée en plus.

Le genre d'ennuis plutôt agréable, le choix impossible entre 2 belles montres


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Sans parler du mouvement- j'ai une préférence très prononcée pour la 16710- la tienne à l'air d'être très bien conservée en plus.


Merci, mais tu sais, on peut encore en trouver facilement des 16710 en bon état. C'est pas vraiment du vintage. Faut juste bien se documenter.
Franchement, la 16710 est pas mal mais comme je l'ai dit, les WG surrounds, glossy dial et ce maudit saphir gâchent tout. J'aime pas le bling sauf si c'est une DJ ou DD, pas sur une "tool watch".


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> TGIF... Dans les embouteillages je m'occupe ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi 
Pam 005 sur Nato cuir Crown & Buckle
Bon vendredi à tous.

Au feu rouge à la sortie de l'autoroute pour rentrer dans Charlotte Uptown


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Superbe coucher de soleil ce soir avec la G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon week-end à tous

Défi Photo 26 - Bracelets - Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend à tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Tu veux dire des 1675  
Je n'ai pas eu la chance d'en voir une en bon état ici, pourtant j'en ai croisé plutôt beaucoup dans les boutiques du blok M.



tiagu said:


> Merci, mais tu sais, on peut encore en trouver facilement des 16710 en bon état. C'est pas vraiment du vintage. Faut juste bien se documenter..


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous, à défaut d'une 16710


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

I


tiagu said:


> Nouvelle: 79090 bleue de 1992, full set. 100% tritium.
> 
> Brice: tu es directement responsable. Enorme merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cette merveille.
> Ca va être très dur de remettre ma Rolex saphir et or blanc.
> ...


Ah ah! Désolé ;-) lais je suis bien d'accord , mon meilleur achat aussi 
Félicitations !!!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Tu veux dire des 1675


Non je parlais bien des 16710. C'est pas encore considéré comme du vintage. Par contre, les 1675 c'est du vintage. Très dur de trouver un bon exemplaire comme tu dis mais les 16710, si tu sais chercher, tu trouveras.



Jeep99dad said:


> I
> Ah ah! Désolé ;-) lais je suis bien d'accord , mon meilleur achat aussi
> Félicitations !!!


Vraiment merci. Cette montre c'est le pied total. Je viens de commander des perlons, des natos.
J'aime bcp tes wristshots de ta Tudor, je trouve que tu la mets bien en valeur. De plus, tu as un exemplaire dans un état OPTIMAL. Ce qui n'est pas mon cas.
Donc continue à nous inonder de photos de ta 79090, je suis FIER d'avoir cette montre.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

_MG_4276.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une vieille Raketa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. J'espère que votre week-end se passe bien. Ici il fait un temps pourri 
Je porte la nouvelle Scurfa DiverOne SS 2eme génération. Paul est un plongeur et ne sacrifie pas la fonction primaire pour l'esthétique. Il a créé ces montres pour lui et ces collaborateurs, amis plongeurs. 
Il a cependant amélioré ce modem qui a de nouvelles proportions, un verre bombé en dôme, une lunette de plongée inclinée comme le dôme aussi. J'aime bcp et le prix est toujours aussi raisonnable. Je l'aime bcp.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tiagu said:


> Non je parlais bien des 16710. C'est pas encore considéré comme du vintage. Par contre, les 1675 c'est du vintage. Très dur de trouver un bon exemplaire comme tu dis mais les 16710, si tu sais chercher, tu trouveras.
> 
> Vraiment merci. Cette montre c'est le pied total. Je viens de commander des perlons, des natos.
> J'aime bcp tes wristshots de ta Tudor, je trouve que tu la mets bien en valeur. De plus, tu as un exemplaire dans un état OPTIMAL. Ce qui n'est pas mon cas.
> ...


Ah oui. Cette montre marché très bien sur une grande variété de bracelets cuir vibrage, nylon (Nato), et Perlon. J'ai du porté la mienne sur une dizaine de bracelet différends. Je l'aime aussi bcp sur le bracelet bleu Everest!!
Merci pour les compliments. Je me sacrifierai donc à continuer à la porter et prendre des photos pour toi ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars. J'espère que votre week-end se passe bien. Ici il fait un temps pourri
> Je porte la nouvelle Scurfa DiverOne SS 2eme génération. Paul est un plongeur et ne sacrifie pas la fonction primaire pour l'esthétique. Il a créé ces montres pour lui et ces collaborateurs, amis plongeurs.
> Il a cependant amélioré ce modem qui a de nouvelles proportions, un verre bombé en dôme, une lunette de plongée inclinée comme le dôme aussi. J'aime bcp et le prix est toujours aussi raisonnable. Je l'aime bcp.
> 
> ...


Magnifique cette plongeuse. Merci pour les photos.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Ah oui. Cette montre marché très bien sur une grande variété de bracelets cuir vibrage, nylon (Nato), et Perlon. J'ai du porté la mienne sur une dizaine de bracelet différends. Je l'aime aussi bcp sur le bracelet bleu Everest!!
> Merci pour les compliments. Je me sacrifierai donc à continuer à la porter et prendre des photos pour toi ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Au passage, je trouve que cette Pam te sied à merveille. C'est une classe au dessus de la 16600. Un look plus sophistiqué, plus smart, plus florentin tout simplement...

Je me mets en chasse d'une phase de lune maintenant. Ca va prendre bcp de temps...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche a tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Avec Madame 

Au plus je la regardais porter sa skx015 sur le bracelet, ai plus je trouvais l'association très sympa.

Du coup voilà, je viens de mettre la skx009 sur le bracelet d'origine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Avec Madame
> 
> Au plus je la regardais porter sa skx015 sur le bracelet, ai plus je trouvais l'association très sympa.
> 
> Du coup voilà, je viens de mettre la skx009 sur le bracelet d'origine


J'aime bcp.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche, je vais essayer de profiter de ma seule journée de congé!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Une vieille Raketa


:-! j'ai une "moderne" au poignet aujourd'hui même 

De retour de mon week-end dans le Loir-et-Cher&#8230;



















&#8230; et hier, je portais la _Bagelsport_ :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Cette Raketa atom est très belle. Où peut-on l'acheter?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Cette Raketa atom est très belle. Où peut-on l'acheter?


Merci oprzemyslaw,

Elle est disponible en ligne, directement sur le site de Raketa : Atom N066 - RAKETA SHOP - Official Internet-Shop


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Départ très tôt, trop tôt :/


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Merci Reno , je ne savais pas qu'elle est si grande, 43 mm fait impression. Le prix, je le trouve un peu élevé... La qualité va-t-elle avec le prix?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



oprzemyslaw said:


> Merci Reno , je ne savais pas qu'elle est si grande, 43 mm fait impression. *Le prix, je le trouve un peu élevé*... La qualité va-t-elle avec le prix?


Et encore ! Le prix a significativement baissé ces deux dernières années ! ;-)

Le tarif était de 575$ !

Il y a une quasi-unanimité sur la question du positionnement tarifaire, parmi les amateurs de montres russes : *c'est trop cher !* :-d

Après, la qualité est fort bonne, et peut-être, après tout, peut-on comparer ces "nouvelles" Raketa à ce qu'on trouve chez TISSOT. Mais bon, psychologiquement, c'est pas évident.

Le but de Jacques Von Polier (le franco-russe qui a relancé _Raketa_), c'est de faire de la marque la Rolex russe (littéralement).

Pour se faire, ils ont développé un nouveau mouvement manufacture.



















Réussira-t-il ? Je lui souhaite, mais à ce jour, ça semble&#8230; lointain.

Pourtant, certains éléments jouent en la faveur d'un tel projet, à commencer par la nature et l'histoire de Raketa (plus ancienne manufacture -au sens strict- horlogère de Russie ; maîtrise d'éléments essentiels, comme le spiral&#8230.

Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que le positionnement tarifaire actuel, surtout auprès des amateurs "historiques" de montres russes (extrêmement bon marché), provoque un rejet, même s'il y a un succès d'estime (tout le monde aime ces montres, mais personne ne veut les acheter).

Sinon, à propos de ma montre, toute l'histoire est là : RAKETA "ATOM"

La galerie est là : https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/raketa-atom-1062057.html


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Très belles photos et une jolie histoire  c'est vrai, on n'a pas envie de l'acheter à cause des prix des produits soviétiques qui sont vraiment de bon marché... de l'autre côté, cela provoque une certaine nostalgie... mais quand je pense que j'avais acheté la Seiko Sarb à un prix comparable, je commence à douter.
Mais je dois dire que tu m'as donné à réfléchir avec ta présentation de cette Raketa. Avoir une montre qui n'est pas très populaire c'est aussi attirant  surtout que tu confirmes la bonne qualité qui épate d'ailleurs de tes photos. Merci bcp.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam 005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe photo et montre Brice. J'aime bien la Blacklist Prototype que tu as poster dans f74, quel sont les dimensions de cette montre?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe photo et montre Brice. J'aime bien la Blacklist Prototype que tu as poster dans f74, quel sont les dimensions de cette montre?


Merci beaucoup.

La Blacklist est un prototype. Le boîtier est 44mm mais elle est vraiment super au poignet même si le mien ne mesure que 7cm. Super design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon lundi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







*Lexus* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos pour combattre cette pluie de me--e  J'ai bien besoin de 500m d'étanchéité 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça devrait aller Brice


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

8ème jour en cours pour la pelagos et moi. +20s, soit un poil moins de 3 par jour d'avance, très raisonnable même très bon !









Mon poignet s'est accomodé au bracelet différent des Omegas. D'ailleurs elles sont dans leurs boîtes, une petite crise pour une Aqua Terra m'envahit soudainement...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça devrait aller Brice



Limite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je fais journée vintage aujourd'hui en commençant par la Tudor submariner 79000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> 8ème jour en cours pour la pelagos et moi. +20s, soit un poil moins de 3 par jour d'avance, très raisonnable même très bon !
> 
> View attachment 5959082
> 
> ...


Super. La mienne est à 2 ou 3 sec/jour aussi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A quoi bon le in house de tudor ? =)

Un peu de sport ici









Après quelques heures dans les nuages









Très dense les nuages en saison des pluies


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une journée sous le soleil, avec la *MASTER ELEMENTS* b-)






















































(les photos ne sont pas du jour)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ct'e galère pour monter le rubber Tudor. Ils sont usinés au mm les endlinks. En tout cas il est agréable au porté et souple pas comme le rubber de la PO ou les seiko plutôt raides. 

Sinon Alex le in house Tudor je le trouve cool pour ceux qui ont l'usage des 72h de réserve de marche. Si on a une large rotation de montres ou qu'on ne la porte qu'en semaine par exemple et qu'on la pose pour le week end. Je fais confiance à Tudor/Rolex et gage qu'il sera plus stable et fiable que le cal. 2500 d'Omega à sa sortie mais pour une toolwatch la Pelagos v1 me va bien. Ratio usage quotidien/coût d'entretien plus faible et comme je change peu de montre et que j'en ai peu, 38h de réserve me suffisent. Et puis tout ce fourbi sur le cadran et le bleu cartoon ne m'ont pas atisé l'oeil. Par contre s'ils venaient à créer un modèle plus sport chic style explorer/DJ / Aqua terra like avec le calibre in house, là je pourrais y songer.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et vintage #2


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


La GMT ya plus ?


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Gmt ont disparu et a recueilli un autre montreux..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Bonsoir, je vous présente ma 6139-7080. Un petit chrono très attachant avec un boitier octogonal qui lui confère un look très 70's. 40mm et 12mm de hauteur.
Ces chronos vintage de chez Seiko sont de bonnes affaires.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Allé courage c'est presque vendredi !

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_7465 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La Pelagos, jour 10  ; et la googlagos, tudor connectée .... 

En tout cas la Tag Heuer connecté fait couler de l'encre virtuelle à foison sur les forums Fr, mais ici on reste cool je vois.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous.

Pam 005 sue DrewStraps saddle leather(cuir de selle?)

Ciao. A+. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist prototype 









T


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Kama 1957


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre à 15$&#8230; parce que j'avais envie ! :-d


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Les couleurs très justes


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin le week-end, je suis lessivé. 
De retour sur Isofrane









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !! Presque le week-end 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon week end!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































&#8230; et une petite vidéo :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Raketa


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, une pensée forte pour ce massacre inhumain, vraiment triste de voir à quel point ça part en sucette ! 
Bref l'effet boule de neige va suivre...

Sinon je repars sur une phase Isofrane


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon samedi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai changer avec cette Seiko mais je suis incapable de me décider entre le bracelet mesh ou watchadoo...


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_4419.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai changer avec cette Seiko mais je suis incapable de me décider entre le bracelet mesh ou watchadoo...


Pour moi, watchadoo va mieux, elle est plus sévère


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PrayForFrance

Quelle tristesse ces attaques terroristes qui ont tué tellement d'innocents. Ce me met tellement en colère. J'espère qu'ils vont tous les trouver et les faire payer lentement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thoughts and prayers go out to France !*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



oprzemyslaw said:


> Pour moi, watchadoo va mieux, elle est plus sévère


Watvhadoo sans hésitation aussi Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



oprzemyslaw said:


> Pour moi, watchadoo va mieux, elle est plus sévère


Moi aussi j'ai choisi de garder la watchadoo, ce bracelet va mieux avec les motifs camo du cadran...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Watvhadoo sans hésitation aussi Simon


Alors on est 3!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J'ai fait une infidélité à mon challenge Pelagos 1 mois, j'ai ressorti la Planet Ocean sur nato bond à l'occasion du visionnage de Spectre. Un bon cru bond je recommande !
Et une pensée pour la France...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon sur Isofrane, bon dimanche!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Prometheus Poseidon sur Isofrane, bon dimanche!


  il était temps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Prometheus Poseidon sur Isofrane, bon dimanche!


J'adore!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Alpina Startimer PVD. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bon ben le challenge 1 month 1 watch only... en rentrant la Pelagos était au bout de ses 38h de réserve... j'aurais du prendre le in house


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> il était temps





Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci les gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite vidéo, pour la fin de journée&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6016682
> 
> 
> Bon ben le challenge 1 month 1 watch only... en rentrant la Pelagos était au bout de ses 38h de réserve... j'aurais du prendre le in house


Oui oui mais pas de même facture


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour changer


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Master Elements_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne semaine!


Vas y Simon, du profil, du ventre, du 3/4 arrière etc  

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hop prêt pour le badminton









Comme il pleut je prends ma MDP


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Mon Chronomat et je ne sais qui va autres montres


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6016682
> 
> 
> Bon ben le challenge 1 month 1 watch only... en rentrant la Pelagos était au bout de ses 38h de réserve... j'aurais du prendre le in house


Je vais admettre que je préfère la PO à la Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor submariner bleu 79090 sur un vieux bracelet Canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Mon Chronomat et je ne sais qui va autres montres


Ahoj


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En mode Spectre 

J'aime les deux Brice. La pelagos est un bon daily et la PO est sympa pour changer un peu. Je me tâte à la flipper pour la nouvelle avec le 8500 mais l'épaisseur et les aiguilles plus massives sont un frein. Mon seul regret c'est d'avoir misé sur la full black, j'aimerais des chiffres oranges


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Vas y Simon, du profil, du ventre, du 3/4 arrière etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Hahaa je vais essayer!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'U-Boot' pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

classe cette skx009  . Sous cet angle ça lui confère une belle profondeur de cadran et ce pti jubilé. Tu vapotes Alex ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> classe cette skx009  . Sous cet angle ça lui confère une belle profondeur de cadran et ce pti jubilé. Tu vapotes Alex ?


Yes I do vapotage  depuis 3 ans Qd ma femme était enceinte de La petite dernière, j'ai du prendre le taureau par les cornes et arrêter le tabac. 
Mais après qlq verres je fume socialement ^^ en cachette, je me fais toujours griller au contrôle technique quand je rentre, elle renifle mes lèvres et mes affaires :/

Les skx c'est que du bonheur, Madame apprécie la sienne aussi et ne la pas quittée ces dernières semaines ( sa skx015 )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre journée avec ma Tudor submariner bleu sur un bracelet cuir de Belgique qui date de WWII. Fait une sangle d'un fusil 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tauchmeister* #2, le retour.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La "Petite" Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour ma toute première montre automatique (de 2007), l'Aeromatic A1032 :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Tauchmeister_&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chronographe sur bracelet DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chronographe sur bracelet DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


Toujours aussi excellente, cette Alpina :-!

Par contre je constate que vous avez le même temps de merde en Caroline du Nord qu'ici en Normandie :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arriver ce soir la Luxmento Naylamp 300m avec Poutine au Canard effilocher


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arriver ce soir la Luxmento Naylamp 300m avec Poutine au Canard effilocher


Décidément  
Enjoy buddy :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chronographe sur bracelet DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Alex waiting list Brice   

Elle est vraiment cool cet Alpina :-!!

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours aussi excellente, cette Alpina :-!
> 
> Par contre je constate que vous avez le même temps de merde en Caroline du Nord qu'ici en Normandie :-(





alex79 said:


> Alex waiting list Brice
> 
> Elle est vraiment cool cet Alpina :-!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Merci les gars. Très abordables et devenue une favorite. Il y a une autre solde d'Alpina. J'ai envie d'essayer celle ci 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte une autre Scurfa


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Alex et sa iso-lex 

Les alpina sont chouettes. Peu d'AD en Suisse toutefois et ça semble boudé ici mais injustement à mon avis. Leur plongeuse et ces chronos sont de beaux et bons modèles.

Et Brice tu as ma scurfa préférée...J'espère qu'il en produira à nouveau, je n'aime pas trop la one en pvd et moyennement le nouveau modèle aux aiguilles jaunes.









PO sur Nato pour moi. Pas de nato 22mm pour la Pelagos donc fallait bien justifier un changement...  Je suis en débat intérieur pour upgrader vers la nouvelle PO mais je me contrôle.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe oui j'ai des phases comme ça ^^
J'adore lisofrane 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Voilà une autre Alpina pour Casual friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Décidément
> Enjoy buddy :-!


Merci Alex! Je la préfère à la Steinhart Ocean One qui était un peux trop petit a mon goût sur le poignet... Elle est vraiment confortable!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec ma petite dernière...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La p'tite dernière, arrivée hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitation Reno!!

Hier soir je suis rentré q 1h du mat après une soirée avec des copains WIS. On a bien rigolé et bu pardis :-!
Ce matin j'étais un peu fatigué car j'avais aussi eu une semaine difficile et stressante au bureau. 
Aujourd'hui je glande :-!
J'ai commencé le week-end ce matin avec le prototype de la Blacklist Streetmatic sur canvas bleu. J'ai fait des pancakes aux pépites de chocolat et bananes pour la petite Zoé. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitation Reno!!


;-) merci Brice



> Hier soir je suis rentré q 1h du mat après une soirée avec des copains WIS. On a bien rigolé et bu pardis :-!


Du _Pardis_ ? Késaco ? :think:



> Ce matin j'étais un peu fatigué car j'avais aussi eu une semaine difficile et stressante au bureau.
> Aujourd'hui je glande :-!
> J'ai commencé le week-end ce matin avec le prototype de la Blacklist Streetmatic sur canvas bleu. J'ai fait des pancakes aux pépites de chocolat et bananes pour la petite Zoé.
> Ciao. B


Tout ceci a l'air fort appétissant


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de terminer ma semaine travaille...Enfin! Un petit moment dans le spa avec ma femme et l'Otago!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 pour amener qqMo Zoé a Amelie's French bakery ! Yummy 

Turbo decided to sneak in the pic 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de terminer ma semaine travaille...Enfin! Un petit moment dans le spa avec ma femme et l'Otago!


:-!

Une bien jolie photo ;-) &#8230; quoiqu'un brin surréaliste, pour nous autres normands : après une journée grise et pluvieuse, avec des températures en chute libre, nous sommes partis faire quelques courses vers 16h&#8230; en ressortant du supermaché, il faisait déjà nuit O_O

Heureusement que nous faisions un petit apéritif pour nous remonter le moral


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Moi aussi, la même qu'hier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Moi aussi, la même qu'hier.


O_O *wow* j'avais loupé ça. Magnifique |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, bon dimanche


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Pam 005 for a great family day. Our youngest Zoé got baptized today and we are so proud of her. It was so important to her and she asked months ago. She was very excited. 
I also got to hang out with my grandson today. I'm happy 



























Go Panthers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jolie famille, beau poignet 

J'ai flippé....Adios pelagos. Finalement la carrure sub like ne me convient pas au poignet, fade et inconfortable même en titane. Je n'arrêtais pas d'ajuster le bracelet et de bouger la montre. Et une fois la PO revenue au poignet elle est resté dans la boîte. Une de plus que je trouve plus belle chez les autres.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Jolie famille, beau poignet
> 
> J'ai flippé....Adios pelagos. Finalement la carrure sub like ne me convient pas au poignet, fade et inconfortable même en titane. Je n'arrêtais pas d'ajuster le bracelet et de bouger la montre. Et une fois la PO revenue au poignet elle est resté dans la boîte. Une de plus que je trouve plus belle chez les autres.


Je vais vendre la mienne aussi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en CHINO b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Jolie famille, beau poignet
> 
> J'ai flippé....Adios pelagos. Finalement la carrure sub like ne me convient pas au poignet, fade et inconfortable même en titane. Je n'arrêtais pas d'ajuster le bracelet et de bouger la montre. Et une fois la PO revenue au poignet elle est resté dans la boîte. Une de plus que je trouve plus belle chez les autres.


Opppssyyy 


Jeep99dad said:


> Je vais vendre la mienne aussi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Mon poignet préfère ça. J'ai bouilli le strap, il est bien plus souple et agréable au porté. On va voir quelle Omega je commande au père Noël...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait froid ce matin, -2 C et je n'aime pas trop ca 
B&R 123 GMT sur un bracelet cuir vintage 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6096426
> 
> 
> Mon poignet préfère ça. J'ai bouilli le strap, il est bien plus souple et agréable au porté. On va voir quelle Omega je commande au père Noël...


SM300?? 
Pas la spectre stp , j'aime pas trop la lunette.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Aterra bleue ou SM(Diver)300 bleue voire le modèle chrono. Non non pas la Spectre, je l'ai essayée, ça brille trop de partout , la lunette est illisible si le soleil tape dessus et j'aime pas le cadran faussement vieilli.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon Sur Nato


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_4618.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Copeau said:


> _MG_4618.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Be bracelet va très bien, qu'est ce que c'est stp ? 
Merci


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Prêt pour la nuit, j'ai jardiné TT l'après-midi


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Pas de spectre ds le radar Alex. Une SMPChrono en titane 2298.80  .
Jvais la voir vendredi. Ti chrono look smp bond et bleu. Tout pour plaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, Alpina PVD 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Toujours sympa ces tri compax alpina.

je vous mets le lien de l'annonce pour la SMP, pour recueillir votre avis. 

Omega Seamaster Professionnal Chronometer - Montres de luxe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en CHINO, aujourd'hui sur milanaise&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Toujours sympa ces tri compax alpina.
> 
> je vous mets le lien de l'annonce pour la SMP, pour recueillir votre avis.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Professionnal Chronometer - Montres de luxe


Merci bcp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin un de mes combos préféré. 
Pam 0005 + bracelet DrunkArtStraps Canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Toujours sympa ces tri compax alpina.
> 
> je vous mets le lien de l'annonce pour la SMP, pour recueillir votre avis.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Professionnal Chronometer - Montres de luxe


Suis pas fan de MDP chrono- en revanche je trouve les SMPc vraiment top , il me semble qu'il n'y ai pas de grosse différence au niveau prix. 
SMPc sans chrono, bleue ou noir les deux sont superbes, légère préférence pour la bleue.









Photo du net


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_4707.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue sur Isofrane


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Copeau said:


> _MG_4707.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Et le bracelet est ? 
Merci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _CHINO_, aujourd'hui sur cuir brun&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Et le bracelet est ?
> Merci


...et le bracelet est l'original, tout simplement.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et bien il est très réussi, j'adore. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX399


A part du cadran c'est une skx007 Simon ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> A part du cadran c'est une skx007 Simon ?


Oui Alex, c'est exactement la même montre a part le cadran.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma fille à eu la gastro à la garderie donc pas de boulot cette après-midi... J'en profite pour porter la Boschett Harpoon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'espère qu'elle ira mieux sous peu.

TGIF









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'espère qu'elle ira mieux sous peu.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


Merci Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ma fille à eu la gastro à la garderie donc pas de boulot cette après-midi... J'en profite pour porter la Boschett Harpoon


Prompt rétablissement à ta fille, DMC.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Friday, la folie du shopping. Les gents sont fous 

Moi je vais au boulot :-(


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le soir


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Prompt rétablissement à ta fille, DMC.


Merci Reno, c'est guère mieux aujourd'hui elle ne garde rien seulement quelques gorger d'eau!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

pour alex :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir le prototype Blacklist Streetmatic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6142330
> 
> 
> pour alex :-d


Cest déjà Noël chez toi ^^ 
Enjoy la SMP-ISO qui a l'air très comfortable .


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

22 ans la SMP tout de même. La SMPc ce sera une prochaine fois . C'est pas le même budget. La pelagos avec remise neuve m'avait couté moins cher qu'une SMPc d'occasion. Elles tiennent la cote. Et toi Alex, la Nomos en vue ?

Sympa cette blacklist Brice. Et la nezumi également !









Un pti' bout du certificat COSC original.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas de Nomos pour Noel malheureusement , cette année les affaires sont très très mauvaises , du coup on a décaler notre voyage en Europe , pas de ski ni de nomos  
Mes pulsions compulsives d'achats montres sont pour l'instant sous contrôle , rien avant l'année prochaine Q3 ou Q4 . 
Dans l'immédiat petit wrist shot ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko encore


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake, bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir je porte la "Bête" pour le party de bureau à ma femme. Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté ma Tudor submariner bleu sur un bracelet Everest bleu. Que du bleu aujourd'hui.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sympa Brice =)

Voilà plus de PCL pour moi, quelle délivrance !! ^^










Bon dimanche


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah c'est plus sympa brossé comme ça. Et ce bracelet qui rétrécit de 20mm à 16 (?) c'est agréable ? Pas trop fin vers la boucle ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah c'est plus sympa brossé comme ça. Et ce bracelet qui rétrécit de 20mm à 16 (?) c'est agréable ? Pas trop fin vers la boucle ?


Il rétréci à 18 sur le gmt, sur le daytona il rétréci à 16. 
Bcp plus dans son jus avec le bracelet comme ça.   
Jai mis un coup de papier 1000 à l'eau avec du savon pour effacer la PCL, c'est très bien ressorti, manque un petit polish léger avec du coton et ce sera comme chez RSC.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre ZULU&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate, bon dimanche!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> NFW Shumate, bon dimanche!


     
Luuumeeee oui, cool !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Sympa Brice =)
> 
> Voilà plus de PCL pour moi, quelle délivrance !! ^^
> 
> ...


Merci!!

Ah bien joué alors. Si j'achète la BLNR l'an prochain je vais brosser les PCS moi aussi. Ils me tuent 

C'est vachement mieux comme ça, Alex! Moins "blingy"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Aujourd'hui je porte la Scurfa Diver One SS Gen II. 
Bon dimanche à tous. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

















Lavomat auto oblige et timing des biscuits de noël. Toolwatch style


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Arrivée vendredi dernier. Je commence à m'habituer à lire l'heure sur une mono.


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Laco Paderborn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre "microbrand" avec le prototype Voiture de NezumiStudios, une compagnie suédoise établie à Stockholm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine les gars ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Fikk said:


> Arrivée vendredi dernier. Je commence à m'habituer à lire l'heure sur une mono.
> 
> View attachment 6160962


 très très chouette, Fikk :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'*Deep Hull*' pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine, j'ai pris congé aujourd'hui... Fièvre et sinusite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne semaine, j'ai pris congé aujourd'hui... Fièvre et sinusite


Bon rétablissement DMC.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> très très chouette, Fikk :-!


Jörg Schauer refait quelques montres pour ses 25 ans d'horlogerie. Il en reste probablement encore quelques unes.
Cette Einzeiger est une série limitée de 50 montres.

Je ne retrouve plus le lien sur le site de Stowa mais voici le lien vers le livret en anglais :
https://www.stowa.de/cosmoshop/downloads/en/flyer_schauer_en_collection_complete_maildatei.pdf


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir une Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir une Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est nouveau ça Brice, Très sympa.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Fikk said:


> Jörg Schauer refait quelques montres pour ses 25 ans d'horlogerie. Il en reste probablement encore quelques unes.
> Cette Einzeiger est une série limitée de 50 montres.
> 
> Je ne retrouve plus le lien sur le site de Stowa mais voici le lien vers le livret en anglais :
> https://www.stowa.de/cosmoshop/downloads/en/flyer_schauer_en_collection_complete_maildatei.pdf


Cool fikk. Un peu de lecture  


DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne semaine, j'ai pris congé aujourd'hui... Fièvre et sinusite


GWS Simon

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà une tool Watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir une Seiko


O_O superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une gigantesque







pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O superbe





alex79 said:


> C'est nouveau ça Brice, Très sympa.


Merci les gars! Je l'ai acheté à mon ami Art il y a une semaine. Très beau boîtier, calibre 6R15 comme sur la Shogun et la Sumo, saphir... Pas mal pour $300. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une gigantesque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop bon!! Mais dis donc elle est costaud! 45-47mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte une de mes montres préférée. L'Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 granda date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop bon!! Mais dis donc elle est costaud! 45-47mm?


*59mm* couronne comprise :-d

Celle-là, elle est juste _hors concours_ :roll:

Mais du fait des proportions somme toute bien équilibrées, elle se porte relativement sans problème. J'ai un poignet de 18,5cm (donc _pas énorme_), et ça passe bien 

Entrecornes de 28mm sur lequel, _pour rire_, je me suis livré un jour à une petite expérience amusante :





































*DEUX* bracelets acier de 13mm de large :-d

Et je tiens à préciser que j'étais à jeun ^_^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

:-!! La vache c'est plus costaud qu'une flieger d'origine. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la







"Signal" b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Double bracelet, excellent Reno . Elle est toujours moins pizza que ces fashion watch Diesel là. Un ptit air de Royal oak sous steroïdes cette Tao.

(( Ma chrono SMP fraîchement arrivée doit voir le docteur. Elle s'arrête et le compteur des minutes bloque après 30mins. Elle était stockée dans un coffre pendant 5ans après révision par Omega. Je suppose que le stockage ne lui a pas réussi, surement l'huile figée. On verra ce que dit l'horloger.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Changement du soir pour la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'aime bien  Buran


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Double bracelet, excellent Reno . Elle est toujours moins pizza que ces fashion watch Diesel là. Un ptit air de Royal oak sous steroïdes cette Tao.


Inspirée de la Daniel Roth "Endurer" pour Bulgari ;-) mais c'est clair qu'on sent une "influence Genta".

Bref, pas étonnant que j'ai flashé dessus, j'adore "ce style" de montres :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/do-you-have-type-watch-657761.html

Oui, les Diesel sont&#8230; costaudes :-d



> (( Ma chrono SMP fraîchement arrivée doit voir le docteur. Elle s'arrête et le compteur des minutes bloque après 30mins. Elle était stockée dans un coffre pendant 5ans après révision par Omega. Je suppose que le stockage ne lui a pas réussi, surement l'huile figée. On verra ce que dit l'horloger.


Pas cool :-( espérons que ça se règle vite&#8230; j'imagine que ça doit _agacer_, ce genre de contretemps :-|


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



oprzemyslaw said:


> Je l'aime bien  Buran


Merci oprzemyslaw 

En plus, j'adore ces alarmes mécaniques :-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Merci oprzemyslaw
> 
> En plus, j'adore ces alarmes mécaniques :-!


Moi aussi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> C'est nouveau ça Brice, Très sympa.


X2, très classe cette Seiko


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Handwind Bronze 47mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Scurfa ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Double bracelet, excellent Reno . Elle est toujours moins pizza que ces fashion watch Diesel là. Un ptit air de Royal oak sous steroïdes cette Tao.
> 
> (( Ma chrono SMP fraîchement arrivée doit voir le docteur. Elle s'arrête et le compteur des minutes bloque après 30mins. Elle était stockée dans un coffre pendant 5ans après révision par Omega. Je suppose que le stockage ne lui a pas réussi, surement l'huile figée. On verra ce que dit l'horloger.


Aie zut, tu dois avoir les boules :/
Tu connais quelqu'un qui peut s'en occuper sans trop de frais ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les gars, au bureau tranquille aujourd'hui









Oui je sais c'est le bordel


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: &lt;&lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &gt;&gt;*

@Alex79
Einstein a dit: certains disent qu'un ordre sur le bureau prouve un ordre dans la tête. Et il a ajouté: je n' ose pas même penser ce que signifie un bureau vide. 
Bostok


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: &lt;&lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &gt;&gt;*

Oui Alex, j'ai un horloger agrée service center pour Swatch Group dont Omega. Le bonhomme à bossé chez blancpain,rolex et SGroup avant de reprendre son shop de réparations donc il doit toucher. Maintenant à voir ce qu'il doit toucher de ma part . Ca m'étonne que ça bugue malgré un service chez Omega il y'a quelques années. Mon ex Speed avait été portée une fois l'an pendant 7 années et tout tournait bien, pas d'huile figée apparemment. Les automatiques doivent être plus sensibles si non portées.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: &lt;&lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &gt;&gt;*

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 aujourd'hui.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENDURER* pour moi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeudi déjà ? Weewww


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeudi déjà ? Weewww


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un carton tudor alex?









PO sous uv.  SMP chez l'horloger et le plus dur...patienter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Je kiffe le souci du détail Brice. Le dégradé de bleus jusqu'au dernier bracelet  !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de revoir une Seiko 6309-7040 Suwa dial dans son état original. J'essaie sur bracelet "President"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Je kiffe le souci du détail Brice. Le dégradé de bleus jusqu'au dernier bracelet  !


Ah ah  bleu est ma couleur préférée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je reste dans les bleus pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi, c'est au tour de mon garcon d'avoir la gastro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"CALIBRE"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Salut les gars. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 pour cette après-midi et ce soir


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon vendredi, c'est au tour de mon garcon d'avoir la gastro


Décidément  


Reno said:


> "CALIBRE"


Sympa sur maille Reno  


Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Salut les gars.
> 
> 
> ...


Encore lol 
Très belle cette Laco, bon choix comme d'habitude. 


oprzemyslaw said:


> Seiko


Cool monster si je ne me trompe pas :think:


DMCBanshee said:


> SKX399 pour cette après-midi et ce soir


J'adore cette gamme de seiko 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Un carton tudor alex?
> 
> View attachment 6198017
> 
> ...


Juste un catalogue l'ami  


DMCBanshee said:


> Prometheus Poseidon


J'essaie de ne pas craquer sur ce modèle, j'adore celui moir/blanc 


DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de revoir une Seiko 6309-7040 Suwa dial dans son état original. J'essaie sur bracelet "President"


Intéressant, elle commence à avoir une usure plaisante Simon. Congrats

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, bon samedi les gars! Enfin les microbes sont parti de la maison!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change déjà pour la SKX399 sur Super Engineer


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sympa sur maille Reno


Merci Alex ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







*Komandirskie* pour affronter le froid sibérien (enfin j'exagère, il ne fait pas si froid, mais bon ;-) )


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Cool monster si je ne me trompe pas :think:


Exactement 
Mais, j'ai changé


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Seiko SNZH55 Black bay Bleu


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Le matin Buran








Edit. :
St.Nicolas vient de me l'apporter


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)

une acquisition d'hier!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago, bon dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*ATOM*" pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Photos d'hier à la ferme d'arbres de noël


















Mon copain Turbo fait connaissance avec l'âne 









On choisit l'arbre 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bobfish said:


> une acquisition d'hier!


Elle est superbe. Félicitations. 
J'ai faillit acheter la même d'occasion il y a deux semaines. J'ai trop attendu et elle a été vendu. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porte ma pam 005 sur un vieux bracelet cuir SNPR 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Le matin Buran


Cette couronne "oignon" j'ADORE !



Jeep99dad said:


> Photos d'hier à la ferme d'arbres de noël
> 
> Mon copain Turbo fait connaissance avec l'âne
> 
> ...


Brice trop un boss !! Je te souhaite bcp de bonheur à toi et ta belle famille !


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

tiagu said:


> Cette couronne "oignon" j'ADORE !


Merci, moi aussi.  
En plus, on peut l'utiliser avec des gants


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Photos d'hier à la ferme d'arbres de noël


Voilà qui m'a tout l'air d'avoir été une excellent journée :-!

Ce qui me fait penser que je vais devoir installer les décorations cette semaine&#8230;

Ça sera moins bucolique, dans mon cas. Ça consistera à descendre à la cave chercher le sapin en plastique :-d (j'ai renoncé au "vrai" sapin il y a de ça bien longtemps)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_100% titane_ aujourd'hui b-) (bon, en fait la maille est en acier PVD couleur titane ;-) )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

ça sent pas le sapin chez moi mais le brouillard, enfin le stratus comme ils disent à la météo.









Sympa la barbe Brice ! 

Reno si t'as des plans pour un mesh look titane pas pvd je prends. J'aimerais une alternative en acier mais look titane ou microbillé pour habiller ma SMPTi autrement qu'avec son bracelet Bond. D'ailleurs je patiente, j'espère que l'horloger me la rendra avant la fin de l'année.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6242057


|> belle doublette



> ça sent pas le sapin chez moi mais le brouillard, enfin le stratus comme ils disent à la météo.
> 
> View attachment 6242081


Superbe paysage O_O



> Reno si t'as des plans pour un mesh look titane pas pvd je prends. J'aimerais une alternative en acier mais look titane ou microbillé pour habiller ma SMPTi autrement qu'avec son bracelet Bond. D'ailleurs je patiente, j'espère que l'horloger me la rendra avant la fin de l'année.


Je peux te donner le lien du mien : 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Mesh Bracelet New Wristband Ø0 8mm Wire Multicolored | eBay

(j'ai commandé des brouettes de bracelets chez ce vendeur, un super rapport qualité/prix)

Par contre, qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguïté, c'est un bracelet acier look titane. 
Quand tu dis "pas PVD", tu veux dire "_pas noir_", c'est ça ?
Auquel cas celui-là te conviendra (en plus, il n'est vraiment pas cher, ça ne gâte rien).

Par comparaison, j'ai pris des photos au côté d'un bracelet PVD noir, et d'un bracelet acier :



















Coup de bol incroyable, il est exactement de la même teinte que ma montre, ce qui n'avait rien d'évident de prime abord, dans la mesure où le titane "évolue" dans le temps, et que cette Alpha était bien plus claire quand je l'avais achetée (en 2009 ? :think: )

En tout cas, je suis ravi du résultat :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiagu said:


> Brice trop un boss !! Je te souhaite bcp de bonheur à toi et ta belle famille !





Reno said:


> Voilà qui m'a tout l'air d'avoir été une excellent journée :-!
> 
> Ce qui me fait penser que je vais devoir installer les décorations cette semaine&#8230;
> 
> Ça sera moins bucolique, dans mon cas. Ça consistera à descendre à la cave chercher le sapin en plastique :-d (j'ai renoncé au "vrai" sapin il y a de ça bien longtemps)





Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6242057
> 
> 
> ça sent pas le sapin chez moi mais le brouillard, enfin le stratus comme ils disent à la météo.
> ...


Merci les gars. Une très bonne expédition en famille et une de nos traditions depuis 18 ans, même ferme et en principe le premier week-end de décembre chaque année. Les filles grandes et petites adorent, papa et maman aussi. Même nos deux bergers australiens ont aimé 
J'ai la barbe depuis fin août. Bizarre pour moi qui n'aimaient pas les barbes du tout  
On a commencé à décorer la la maison aussi.

Reno 
Elle est très jolie cette Alpha titane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin la sub bleu m'a bcp attirée alors voilà 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Elle est très jolie cette Alpha titane.


Merci Brice  vraiment, je suis enchanté par la nouvelle maille 'titane' |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Puisque que la *Bagelsport* _cadran noir_ est de retour de SAV (j'avais bousillé la tige de remontoir en tirant trop fort sur la couronne :-x ), je la porte aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## denny73 (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m Automatique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut tout le monde 
Je porte la vieille Oméga Seamaster héritée de mon grand père. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tout titane&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe photos les gars.

Sur le daytona aujourd'hui, malgré le changement qui va se faire d'ici qlq minutes pour allé faire du sport .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Tout titane&#8230; b-)


Superbe photos Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe photos Reno!


Merci DMC 

Il faisait un soleil magnifique ce matin&#8230; ça aide, pour les photos ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet pour le reste de la journée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Journée de m####, j'ai l'impression que c'est lundi :/









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Journée de m####, j'ai l'impression que c'est lundi :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N'abandonne pas Alex la fin de semaine approche!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Po ! et de plus en plus tenté par un chrono flieger alpina, merci Brice  !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière 
ML Pontos S Dual Time PVD concept diver sur un Canvas orange fait par mon ami Art. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière
> ML Pontos S Dual Time PVD concept diver sur un Canvas orange fait par mon ami Art.


O_O wow

Superbe, Brice :-!

Et chouette combo, sur bracelet en toile |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6271258
> 
> 
> Po ! et de plus en plus tenté par un chrono flieger alpina, merci Brice  !


Moi d'abord lol la panda. !!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Superbe ce cadran :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière
> ML Pontos S Dual Time PVD concept diver sur un Canvas orange fait par mon ami Art.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est la lunette qui tourne pour le dual Time j'imagine , bien cool ce combo et surtout cette montre . ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe ce cadran :-!!


Merci Alex


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate, bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je glande 
Avec la Pontos dual time concept diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première montre automatique, qui a fêté ses 8 ans cette année&#8230;

Une







#A1032


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la NFW Shumate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je sors du dentiste pour un "root canal" avec la ML Pontos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je sors du dentiste pour un "root canal" avec la ML Pontos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime bien porter une de mes montres préférer aussi chez le dentiste, ça change les idées un peu!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'aime bien porter une de mes montres préférer aussi chez le dentiste, ça change les idées un peu!!


Ouais! C'est ce que je pensais aussi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa sur rubber cette pontos. Faut bien ça chez le dentiste .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SOUS-MARINE* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, find de week end a la gym.









Sinon achat cadeaux pour la famille et hier on a gagné la demi finale de football américain, niveau amateur...










L'équipe après le match ( il en manque la moitié )

Et en action


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m, bon dimanche


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

PO Bond pour se promener à Berne. Rien de grandiose à lécher coté vitrines horlogères. Décevant même chez Omega pour une boutique officielle qui n'a quasi rien en vitrine ni déco qui fasse rêver un poil. Par contre un mag' était bien rempli de petites Nomos et je comprends mieux ton intérêt Alex, elles ont un quelque chose qui ne laisse pas de glace.

Et vous messieurs des paquets horlogers sous le sapin ? Moi ce sera mon chrono SMP s'il revient de l'horologer avant les fêtes .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vieille russe cette-après-midi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Encore 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Lavalière_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)

La petite dernière


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bobfish said:


> La petite dernière


Oh la la!! Elle est magnifique! Félicitations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 pour ce lundi gris et de gros embouteillages. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Belle montre Bob .

Moi je remets l'acier, je suis pas un fou de Natos décidemment.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bobfish said:


> La petite dernière


Superbe cette smp300 :-!! 
Du coup la lunette à une fonction sur ce modèle spectre ? 


Jeep99dad said:


> Pam 005 pour ce lundi gris et de gros embouteillages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au moins ça te laisse du temps pour prendre des photos Brice  
Belle pam :-!! 


Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6314490
> 
> 
> Belle montre Bob .
> ...


Sur caoutchouc ma légère préférence 
On la voit pas trop la Speedy... Même celle de Reno 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobfish said:


> La petite dernière


Super félicitations, j'adore la lunette!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


Sympa l'image Simon  


Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6304106
> 
> 
> PO Bond pour se promener à Berne. Rien de grandiose à lécher coté vitrines horlogères. Décevant même chez Omega pour une boutique officielle qui n'a quasi rien en vitrine ni déco qui fasse rêver un poil. Par contre un mag' était bien rempli de petites Nomos et je comprends mieux ton intérêt Alex, elles ont un quelque chose qui ne laisse pas de glace.
> ...


Des cadeaux pour les enfants surtout, mais Nomos je suis toujours en mode je risque de tomber pour cette Zurich worldtimer








Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de dealer nomos ici, sinon j'aurais déjà craqué 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sinon j'avais ça aujourd'hui, certainement elle va repasser sur un bracelet en cuir d'ici peut


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Je n'ai plus de Speedie Alex . Si je craque à nouveau ce sera d'une quand j'aurais plus de bouteille pour l'apprécier et la sortir plus souvent et de deux surement un modèle avec le mouvement 9300 ou une broad arrow à cadran blanc/aiguilles bleues. 

Là j'ai plutôt des envies de flieger et de bauhaus. Le calendrier de l'avent Stowa a enclenché un peu de CHI..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> On la voit pas trop la Speedy... Même celle de Reno


Je la portais il y a un mois (le temps passe vite :-$ )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sympa l'image Simon
> 
> Des cadeaux pour les enfants surtout, mais Nomos je suis toujours en mode je risque de tomber pour cette Zurich worldtimer
> 
> ...


Merci Alex!



alex79 said:


> Sinon j'avais ça aujourd'hui, certainement elle va repasser sur un bracelet en cuir d'ici peut


Moi je suis vraiment fan des bracelet SS et ce 2 tons est vraiment bien avec la montre!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Laco ce soir

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* 'Tank' sur bracelet acier brossé b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_BAGELUS_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour aussi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deuxième chinoise de la journée&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Super les photos Reno.

Deux jours de corvées avant les congés


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Super les photos Reno.


Merci Alex ;-)



> Deux jours de corvées avant les congés


Toujours aussi beau, ce chrono :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier et aujourd'hui 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise&#8230; b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Où tu achète ces chinoises?
La mienne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Où tu achète ces chinoises?


Toutes les dernières viennent d'Ali-X-Press&#8230; sinon, directement sur les boutiques (Parnis, Alpha, TAO qui hélas n'existe plus&#8230



> La mienne


|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pontos S dual time 1/1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dernier jour au bureau ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous







l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight encore aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous les gars, enfin les congés









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La chinoise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Chenonceau_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient SK


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

:--( pas de SMP pour noël..L'horloger à du monstre boulot à faire donc ce sera courant janvier. Mais bon je la récupère avec les pins du bracelet changés vu qu'il prenait du jeu après 20 ans de bons services donc une montre impec' en théorie. Je patienterai , je pense faire un petit passage à engelsbrand en janvier chez Stowa, c'est à 50min de chez mes parents ou je serai en vacances. b-)

Sinon messieurs, aucun commentaire sur le dernier spectre ou star wars ? :think::-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Sinon messieurs, aucun commentaire sur le dernier spectre ou star wars ? :think::-!


Pas encore vu SPECTRE, mais pour le dernier Star Wars, c'est ici que ça se passe : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - Star wars (le 7ème) et les autres...

;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CHINO WILON* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Pas de neige  alors en vert


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

po rando


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Désoles pas le temps de traduire maintenant  mais j'espère que e sera intéressant 
This morning, I've been wearing the Laco Augsburg Flieger watch. Laco made one of the original German B-Uhr Pilot watch for new Luftwaffe-new German Airforce under ...... 1935- among 5 brands: ALS, Laco, Stowa, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC. 
I was reading about pilot watches as I was shopping for the Laco and cross-shopped the Archimede as well. I found out that ALS and Laco were the only two to use German made in-house movements then. Although they were also German brands, Wempe and Stowa used Swiss made mvts. Wempe also assembled watches for ALS and Laco due to volume limitations for a period of time. 
Obviously I much prefer today's available smaller size offering in the 40-44mm range to the original 55mm size.
I still have my Laco on the WWII Belgian leather DrewStraps Leather, as it's the best combo so fast based on that I have in the 20mm strap box 










Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> po rando


J'adore. J'en reveux une

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah la laco, de vraies aiguilles flieger comme Stowa. Les archimedes ont tout pour plaire hormis ce détail, de taille sur une flieger à mon humble avis. Ces petits bouts tronqués gâchent leur charme.

La PO sous cet angle n'a rien à envier hormis le mouvement (et encore) à la SM300 Spectre. D'ailleurs quand une est passée à prix indécent près de chez moi j'ai du résister fortement mais leur similitude et le fait que cette PO accepte tout bracelets sans devenir un monstre d'épaisseur l'ont emporté. Et je ne regrette rien .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> po rando


Wow super!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A la montagne, dans les nuages carrément.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Super Engineer II. Bonne semaine!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu cette MWW Tatoskok today, j'aime vraiment le cadran sur celle-ci!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la MWW Tatoskok


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la MWW Tatoskok


Superbe, j'adore. Très bon choix. 


DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai reçu cette MWW Tatoskok today, j'aime vraiment le cadran sur celle-ci!


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas de montre, juste un couché de soleil









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Superbe, j'adore. Très bon choix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex, elle est vraiment confo et très légère au poignet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pas de montre, juste un couché de soleil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux vintages pour aujourd'hui&#8230;








&

















Le matin la *J+G*



L'après-midi la *FL*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une p'tite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm Reno, tes photos me donne faim ce matin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon en cette journée brumeuse, on n'est pas dans l'ambiance de Noel sans la neige!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hmmm Reno, tes photos me donne faim ce matin


Et oui hein ? Cette FORTIS est une jolie montre, hein ? :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Et oui hein ? Cette FORTIS est une jolie montre, hein ? :-d


Oui très jolie ;P


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeuses fetes a tous ^^









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Joyeuses fetes a tous ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow vraiment super ces chutes Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego **500m, **Joyeuses Fêtes!*_
*







*_


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)

With my Xmas gift to myself


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petite photo de famille pour Noël , les enfants étaient déchaînés avec les cadeaux, enfin ils dorment !! ^^









Rien qui fait tic tac sous l'arbre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon réveillon de noël à tous. Je suis au boulot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Prometheus Poseidon en cette journée brumeuse, on n'est pas dans l'ambiance de Noel sans la neige!


J'adore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! Joyeux Noel!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La MWW Tatoskok pour une rando en famille.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La MWW Tatoskok pour une rando en famille.


Excellent !! Quel âge il a ton fils Simon ?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Deep Blue T100 Daynight


Sweet DB need more orange

Mine says hi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Excellent !! Quel âge il a ton fils Simon ?


Il va avoir 4 ans le 15 Janvier et ma fille à 15 mois, elle est aux cotés de ma femme bien attacher dans un siège sur le quad et comme cadeau de Noel il y a 2 jours j'ai appris que ma femme est enceinte d'un 3ième enfants!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Sweet DB need more orange
> 
> Mine says hi
> 
> View attachment 6421650


Nice one! Orange dial looks always good!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Joyeux noël à vous tous !









un brin de nostalgie pour mon second noël loin de mon alsace natale, un clin d'oeil à Strasbourg et son sapin de 30m et ses marchés de Noël....

Bravo Simon!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Il va avoir 4 ans le 15 Janvier et ma fille à 15 mois, elle est aux cotés de ma femme bien attacher dans un siège sur le quad et comme cadeau de Noel il y a 2 jours j'ai appris que ma femme est enceinte d'un 3ième enfants!


Wow bravo !! 
3 c'est beaucoup de challenges , super d'initier ton fils au sports mécaniques si jeune.

La skx pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Wow bravo !!
> 3 c'est beaucoup de challenges , super d'initier ton fils au sports mécaniques si jeune.
> 
> La skx pour moi aujourd'hui


Merci Alex! Normalement il a toujours son casque...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai recu ma Boschett DWP hier après-midi! Je la garde au poignet en ce 25 décembre! Joyeux Noel à tous et profitez bien de ces moments en famille!!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tratry ny krismasy à tous. (Happy Noël)

Ma blumo pour m'accompagner aujourd'hui. Plus les montres de la famille, fraîchement déballées : rodina mécanique et une vintage suisse pour madame (elle l'a adorée), Ecodrive et Louis pion LCD pour les garçons, et une komandirskie pour ma fille de 13 ans (à sa demande !)



















J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Tratry ny krismasy à tous. (Happy Noël)
> 
> Ma blumo pour m'accompagner aujourd'hui. Plus les montres de la famille, fraîchement déballées : rodina mécanique et une vintage suisse pour madame (elle l'a adorée), Ecodrive et Louis pion LCD pour les garçons, et une komandirskie pour ma fille de 13 ans (à sa demande !)
> 
> ...


Super! Joyeux Noel en famille!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Il va avoir 4 ans le 15 Janvier et ma fille à 15 mois, elle est aux cotés de ma femme bien attacher dans un siège sur le quad et comme cadeau de Noel il y a 2 jours j'ai appris que ma femme est enceinte d'un 3ième enfants!


Super cadeau!! Félicitations!! Très heureux pour vous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeux Noël de notre famille 
Oui, nous sommes très poilus ;-)










Je n'ai pas enlevé la Tudor hier donc je l'ai garde au poignet pour célébrer noël ce matin. 









J'ai trouvé deux bracelets caoutchouc "tropic" dans mon chausson et donc j'ai joué à la Barbie avec ma vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040 et Tudor sub... 


















Donc je fini la journée toujours avec la sub mais sur bracelet tropic! 









Merci pour tout Mr. Papa noël !! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cadeau!! Félicitations!! Très heureux pour vous!Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci beaucoup Brice! Joyeux Noel à toi et ta famille!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai recu ma Boschett DWP hier après-midi! Je la garde au poignet en ce 25 décembre! Joyeux Noel à tous et profitez bien de ces moments en famille!!


Superbe  


tinitini said:


> Tratry ny krismasy à tous. (Happy Noël)
> 
> Ma blumo pour m'accompagner aujourd'hui. Plus les montres de la famille, fraîchement déballées : rodina mécanique et une vintage suisse pour madame (elle l'a adorée), Ecodrive et Louis pion LCD pour les garçons, et une komandirskie pour ma fille de 13 ans (à sa demande !)
> 
> ...


Des futurs wus  


Jeep99dad said:


> Joyeux Noël de notre famille
> Oui, nous sommes très poilus ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Joyeux Noël aussi, sympa ces rubbers- qu'est ce que c'est Brice ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Encore la skx









Voilà en partie ce qui était sous le sapin, une initiation









Merci papa- et d'autres bricoles


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Superbe
> 
> Des futurs wus
> 
> Joyeux Noël aussi, sympa ces rubbers- qu'est ce que c'est Brice ?


Je ne sais pas comment ca s'appelle en français mais ce sont des tropic straps, qui sont des reproductions de bracelets que l'on trouvait sur beaucoup de vintage montres de plongés. Ceux ci sont en caoutchouc souples et coûtent $10 sur le site Ofrei.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je ne sais pas comment ca s'appelle en français mais ce sont des tropic straps, qui sont des reproductions de bracelets que l'on trouvait sur beaucoup de vintage montres de plongés. Ceux ci sont en caoutchouc souples et coûtent $10 sur le site Ofrei.


Merci pour l'info : Je ne connaissais pas ce site, mais il y a pleins de jolies choses chez lui, en plus de ces tropics.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Brice, j'ai Google et bingo ^^


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ici, séance de bricolage moto avec le fiston. C'est fou le nombre de bidules que les gamins cassent à chaque sortie. Du coup, sous le sapin de Noël hier, cocotte d'embrayage et garde boue arrière pour la Honda de ma fille, et sélecteur de vitesse et levier de frein pour la kawa du fiston 










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reçu une boucle aujourd'hui, content ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Pas de SMPChrono pour moi, l'horloger m'annonce courant janvier...

Je vais me contenter de ma Planet Ocean.. et j'attends la réponse de Stowa si je peux leur rendre visite mi janvier. J'essaierai de ramener des photos et de rentrer le poignet nu..:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Ici, séance de bricolage moto avec le fiston. C'est fou le nombre de bidules que les gamins cassent à chaque sortie. Du coup, sous le sapin de Noël hier, cocotte d'embrayage et garde boue arrière pour la Honda de ma fille, et sélecteur de vitesse et levier de frein pour la kawa du fiston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super la moto avec les enfants!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bon week-end. 
Je porte mon Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono sur un Canvas couleur charbon fait par mon ami Art. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Travail extérieur cette après-midi avant le supposé 20cm de neige de prévu pour demain.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin.

Seiko costumée en pas elle pour me tenir compagnie durant le café du matin, en attendant que la famille se réveille.


















J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin.
> 
> Seiko costumée en pas elle pour me tenir compagnie durant le café du matin, en attendant que la famille se réveille.
> 
> ...


Sympa la PO seiko , cest toi qui l'a déguisé ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la PO seiko , cest toi qui l'a déguisé ?


Non, pas encore le talent pour réaliser ce genre de mod aussi poussée. Elle vient de là : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - [-VENDU-] Seiko SKX031 Mod Orange Black

C'est le cerakote noir du boitier qui m'a fait craquer : je trouve que ça lui donne un petit quelquechose en plus vraiment sympa.

J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Non, pas encore le talent pour réaliser ce genre de mod aussi poussée. Elle vient de là : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - [-VENDU-] Seiko SKX031 Mod Orange Black
> 
> C'est le cerakote noir du boitier qui m'a fait craquer : je trouve que ça lui donne un petit quelquechose en plus vraiment sympa.
> 
> J.


Superbe deal !

Fini jardinage aujourd'hui, la totale... Le toutou aussi tout propre


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Matin calme du Gers ... Chez les beaux parents , on attend que la maisonnée se réveille ....je surfe un peu , café et peche


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Repas vénitien 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Il neige ce matin! On va recevoir un bon 20cm et mardi un 30cm supplémentaire, enfin l'hivers s'installe!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Il neige ce matin! On va recevoir un bon 20cm et mardi un 30cm supplémentaire, enfin l'hivers s'installe!


Décidément elle me plaît beaucoup cette plongeuse 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai passé une petite commande









CA devrait être bien sympa sur la skx


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la vieille Oméga de mon grand-père depuis hier soir. 
J'adore cette montre et le dôme est trop cool 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Décidément elle me plaît beaucoup cette plongeuse  Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex, j'aime bien son style "Commando"


alex79 said:


> J'ai passé une petite commande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai hâte de voir le résultat!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte la vieille Oméga de mon grand-père depuis hier soir. J'adore cette montre et le dôme est trop cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


À chaque fois que je vois ce montre elle est toujours plus jolie!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

+ 1

Allé bureau !! ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Courage, Alex.

Moi, je suis à la maison, ce matin. Deux jours de pause avant de reprendre le boulot ce mercredi.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bah au final personne ne bosse, du coup fini tôt et demain demi journée seulement . 









J'ai eu le temps de faire des photos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. Boulot ici aussi :-(









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko recraft ce matin.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Prêt pour faire la fête jusqu'à vendredi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok, alerte de tempête hivernale aujourd'hui... Je suis content de rester à la maison avec les enfants, malheureusement ma femme à dû aller au travail


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am going with my Bell&Ross 123 GMT on leather this morning and packed 5 others for a small GTG tonight with five local WIS/buddies including our local AD(Patek, Rolex, Pam, Nomos, UN, TUDOR...) who maybe will bring a few beauties with him ;-)
Cheers. B









This is not a good photo but I love the dome on on this watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'essaie la MWW Tatoskok sur Mesh


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de notre visite dans la belle-famille&#8230; une chinoise au poignet :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reprise du boulot ce matin : un jour et demi à tenir !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Laquelle? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Reprise du boulot ce matin : un jour et demi à tenir !


Courage 

Ici on ça attaquer lapero


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Laquelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, je prend le lot Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai aussi commandé ça pour la skx, le tout sur Iso ça va être de la balle ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Finalement j'ai bien fait de passer au bureau ce matin : un paquet avec ces nouveaux straps m'y attendaient depuis lundi.










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une sino-germanique pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Super, je prend le lot Brice


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oui c'était tentant de courir avec toutes sous les bras ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eric76 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pequignet Royal Grand Sport


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

mode casual avec la gshocl


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'arrive du bureau de poste avec une SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" mod...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je vous souhaites à tous un très joyeux jeudi matin.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Je vous souhaites à tous un très joyeux jeudi matin.


J'adore cette montre


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, le dragon shroud done un super look, vs en pensez quoi ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars, le dragon shroud done un super look, vs en pensez quoi ?


Ça rends pas mal du tout. Je ne savais même pas que ça pouvais se monter sur une skx. Est-ce une pièce seiko d'origine ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N910F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette montre


Thx. Je crois bien que c'est un de mes achats préférés de cette année.

J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ça rends pas mal du tout. Je ne savais même pas que ça pouvais se monter sur une skx. Est-ce une pièce seiko d'origine ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N910F en utilisant Tapatalk


Pas d'origine seiko, Google dragon shroud skx, il y en a sur ebay genre 40 dollars 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Perso je préfère sans shroud, j'ai hâte de la voir avec ton nouveau bezel insert!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" profiter bien de votre dernière journée en 2015!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA* pour le dernier jour de 2015


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous
Je fini l'année avec mon meilleur achat de 2015  l' Alpina Startimer Fliegerstaffel 1.

Bon réveillon à tous.
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonne année a vous tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonne et heureuse année à tous.










J.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

bonne annee ! wristshot last second 2015


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne année 2016 à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







"_Signal_" pour commencer l'année 2016.














































Et *bonne année* à tous !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne année à tous. Meilleurs vœux de bonheur et santé

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette alpina est vraiment chouette.

Benarus pour moi aujourd'hui. Au programme de la journée : gérer le shopping de Noël des enfants.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Moi aussi ^^ 


DMCBanshee said:


> Perso je préfère sans shroud, j'ai hâte de la voir avec ton nouveau bezel insert!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour a tous et meilleurs voeux pour cette année 2016 !! 

Pas de photo aujourd'hui , a vrai dire on a tellement fait la fete que je viens de dormir presque 30 heures ( premiere fois que ca arrive ) et jai oublie mon portable chez mes amis lol ^^ 

Que du bonheur , santé , amour , travail et montres !!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà j'ai récupéré mon téléphone =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'*A1* en mode estival, pour cette morne journée d'Hiver&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

ça lui va plutôt bien au teint, ce strap orange mais pas trop flashy. Bon choix !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> ça lui va plutôt bien au teint, ce strap orange mais pas trop flashy. Bon choix !


Merci tinitini 

J'étais parti pour la remonter sur une toile beige :










&#8230; mais je voulais quelque chose de plus _fruité_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci tinitini
> 
> J'étais parti pour la remonter sur une toile beige :
> 
> ...


Super choix ! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne journée!


Ne conduis pas trop vite le camion


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'espère que vous avez tous bien commencé l'année 2016 et meilleurs vœux de bonheur et santé à tous. 
Je porte ma Panerai 005 sur un bracelet cuir Kodiak Horween par mon ami DrunkArtStraps.

Bon weekend à tous. 
B



















I am waiting for my car to be done and as I dropped it off, it's much older brother was waiting too  Love those old Jeep Willis. It's funny how small they appear next to my TJ 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La fête se termine : commencer à se préparer pour la reprise de demain...










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du léger&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ne conduis pas trop vite le camion


Haha je vais essayer :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, déjà la dernière journée de vacances!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Très belle, cette chinoise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Très belle, cette chinoise
> 
> Małe zegarki mierzą czas tak samo jak duże


Merci oprzemyslaw 

Oui, je suis très content de l'avoir prise quand elle était encore disponible.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

De toute beauté cette bwf  et en plus elle paraît grande pour une asiatique et la finition z couper le souffle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin j'ai porté ma Scurfa PVD Diver One









Et cette après midi j'ai changé 
Pam005 sur bracelet Horween cuir Kodak 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe cette après-midi


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Aujourd'hui, pluie + moto = plongée. Ce sera borealis sea dragon.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon retour aux activités les gars, un nouveau cycle commence ! 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bonne rentrée à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pro5513 said:


> Bonne rentrée à tous


Wow superbe cette vieille Omega!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bonne semaine! G. Gerlach **Otago*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La routine reprend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et je rajoute une petite vidéo&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma 5ième Boschett Cave Dweller II cette fois ci un cadran jaune!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez, on rentre à la maison pour la soirée. 
Omega 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Allez, on rentre à la maison pour la soirée.
> Omega
> 
> 
> ...


Jolie. Quel est le petit multi-tool qui fait de la figuration juste à côté ? J'adore ce genre de petits objets si pratique, à garder toujours sous la main.

Envoyé de mon SM-G928F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Kemmner tonneau, pour ce matin.


















Pour une fois, je suis en voiture. Je n'aime pas trop, vraiment pénible d'être bloqué dans les embouteillages :-(
Au moins ça laisse du temps pour regarder le paysage...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Jolie. Quel est le petit multi-tool qui fait de la figuration juste à côté ? J'adore ce genre de petits objets si pratique, à garder toujours sous la main.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G928F en utilisant Tapatalk


Merci. C'est un Griffin pocket tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je ne connaissais pas, mais ça semble bien pratique. Voici ce que j'ai dans mes poches et dans mon sac aujourd'hui (en plus de mon fidèle victorinox multi-tool spirit x)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* _Diderot_ "16" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous...

Oui j'aime le bleu 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, toujours pareil ici









Ah les montres nous rendent gaga...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La p'tite vidéo de la soirée&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Projet kickstarter tout juste reçu : Tiber Sport de River Watch Co. Bien sympa de recevoir une nouvelle montre après plusieurs mois d'attente : je fini par plus ou moins avoir oublié le projet et ça me fait une mini surprise à réception.










Je vous souhaites à tous un grand et satisfaisant mercredi.

J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Projet kickstarter tout juste reçu : Tiber Sport de River Watch Co. Bien sympa de recevoir une nouvelle montre après plusieurs mois d'attente : je fini par plus ou moins avoir oublié le projet et ça me fait une mini surprise à réception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super sympa J. ( Joe - jack ou ?? ^^) 
CA fait toujours plaisir une nouvelle montre


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

...ou bien Jean-Bob  ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Projet kickstarter tout juste reçu : Tiber Sport de River Watch Co. Bien sympa de recevoir une nouvelle montre après plusieurs mois d'attente : je fini par plus ou moins avoir oublié le projet et ça me fait une mini surprise à réception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations. Comment la trouves tu ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations. Comment la trouves tu ?


Dans l'ensemble, je suis ravi. Peut-être juste la deuxième couronne, faisant tourner la lunette intérieure, qui manque un peu de fermetée. Je prévois de faire une petite revue cette fin de semaine, sur le forum MGN.

(tu sembles avoir une belle collection de pocket-tools et edc divers !)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> ...ou bien Jean-Bob  ?


  
Alors Jean, je pousse la curiosité un chouille plus loin, tu es dans quel coin ?

Ici pareil encore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







*Dumas* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Projet kickstarter tout juste reçu : Tiber Sport de River Watch Co. Bien sympa de recevoir une nouvelle montre après plusieurs mois d'attente : je fini par plus ou moins avoir oublié le projet et ça me fait une mini surprise à réception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations, j'aime bien les couleurs et le cadran. Elle est fais par un canadien si je ne me trompe pas?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Félicitations, j'aime bien les couleurs et le cadran. Elle est fais par un canadien si je ne me trompe pas?


Oui en effet et un gars très sympa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une nouvelle abordable arrivée hier soir. Je n'arrivais pas à capturer le cadran bleu ce matin mais il est très beau, "sunburst" avec un aspect métallique à certains angles. 
Brice 


















Je craignais qu'elle soit trop petite pour mon gabarit mais j'aime la taille et proportions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La vidéo du jour


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une nouvelle abordable arrivée hier soir. Je n'arrivais pas à capturer le cadran bleu ce matin mais il est très beau, "sunburst" avec un aspect métallique à certains angles.
> Brice
> 
> 
> ...


Bon choix comme d'habitude, elle a de la gueule 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une nouvelle abordable arrivée hier soir. Je n'arrivais pas à capturer le cadran bleu ce matin mais il est très beau, "sunburst" avec un aspect métallique à certains angles.
> Brice
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations! La forme du boitier va vraiment bien avec les boutons de chrono. Décidément Brice le bleu est ta couleur préférer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Félicitations! La forme du boitier va vraiment bien avec les boutons de chrono. Décidément Brice le bleu est ta couleur préférer


Ah Oui! J'adore le bleu 

Je vais commander la nouvelle Seiko en bleu aussi SRP773

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah Oui! J'adore le bleu
> 
> Je vais commander la nouvelle Seiko en bleu aussi SRP773
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Très bon choix, j'aime les boitiers "Tortue" style 6309-7040...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi froide mais ensoleillée, je porte la Benarus Megalodon


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Bonjour du Vietnam
WUS est super, WUS sub-forum en français c'est encore mieux! Novice en horlogerie je me suis mis récemment à la passion des vielles montres, suisses pour le moment 😀
Puis-je poster dans ce thread des photos de mon tout petit "harem" qui est composé d'une certina bristol et d'une ultra chron?
Bien à vous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vas y poste ce que tu as l'ami. ^^

Très décontracté aujourd'hui, pas de réunion en dehors du bureau.









Bon jeudi à tous.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce sera journée en Oris, ce jeudi.










Pour répondre à la question d'Alex hier, je suis là :









Ambohijanahary, environ 15 km au nord de la capitale de la Lémurie.

J.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Re-Bonjour

Voici mes "petites suisses". Elles sont certainement repeintes vu leur couleurs vives et l'absence de "patine". J'ai acheté "occase" au Vietnam où je vis. Excusez-moi pour avoir "triché" avec le bracelet cuir. Il est le même sur les 2 photos n'ayant pas encore recu le 2è bracelet pour les 2 petites amours.
Aux plaisirs de lire vos commentaires ;-)
Ultra-Chron "6651"








Certina Bristol 235










alex79 said:


> Vas y poste ce que tu as l'ami. ^^
> 
> Très décontracté aujourd'hui, pas de réunion en dehors du bureau.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ce sera journée en Oris, ce jeudi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madagascar  de très bons souvenirs , j'avais passé presque 2 ans avec mon père au milieu des années 80, les gens, la nourriture, paysages, plages... Les caméléons, tortues, poissons... Les requins aussi, j'avais fais une mauvaise rencontre sur la plage, mais heureusement ça c'était bien terminé. 


EATT_VN said:


> Re-Bonjour
> 
> Voici mes "petites suisses". Elles sont certainement repeintes vu leur couleurs vives et l'absence de "patine". J'ai acheté "occase" au Vietnam où je vis. Excusez-moi pour avoir "triché" avec le bracelet cuir. Il est le même sur les 2 photos n'ayant pas encore recu le 2è bracelet pour les 2 petites amours.
> Aux plaisirs de lire vos commentaires ;-)
> ...


Sympa 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Ce sera journée en Oris, ce jeudi.
> 
> Pour répondre à la question d'Alex hier, je suis là :
> 
> ...


Wow super la vue!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
La toute dernière... Seilo Cocktail Time (SARB065) sur bracelet Perlon. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EATT_VN said:


> Re-Bonjour
> 
> Voici mes "petites suisses". Elles sont certainement repeintes vu leur couleurs vives et l'absence de "patine". J'ai acheté "occase" au Vietnam où je vis. Excusez-moi pour avoir "triché" avec le bracelet cuir. Il est le même sur les 2 photos n'ayant pas encore recu le 2è bracelet pour les 2 petites amours.
> Aux plaisirs de lire vos commentaires ;-)
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue!! 
J'adore ta Certina et Bulova!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Pepsi


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

un chti souvenit de mon séjour avec les pensionnaires du boulot dans une station thermale à 1500m d'altitude. 4j plaisants mais épuisants ! La g shock fut le bon choix pour barboter, crapahuter dans la neige fraîche sans s'en soucier.

Sinon j'ai une belle sinn ux révisée sur le trajet des vacances en famille et une belle speedie avec tritium patiné et fond saphir qui sont apparues et je me tâte sévèrement !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous, hâte de voir tes nouvelles montres Thomas =)










Bon pour moi ça change pas trop, le self-control est dur à gérer =)

Je continue mes achats pour la skx avec un cadran skx171 et un set d'aiguilles 









Je compte faire les modifications, premier projet, apparemment les skx sont pas trop galère pour le tuning.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

http://alpinawatches.com/webstore/germany/produkt/quartz-big-date-chronograph-al-372bs4s6/

en bas à droite une flieger sur canvas, Brice sur le site alpina, wow .


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Grr bon je double poste car je ne peux écrire en noir suite au lien posté qui montre qu'alpina relaie le wristshot de Brice sur leur site.

Ma femme me fait une surprise elle a vu que je lorgnais sur une aqua terra quartz opaline ancienne génération n.o.s de 2012 et elle me l'a achetée !!









photo du web en patientant.

Speed pro ou auto, chrono alpina ou sinn ux :think: ou self control et petit scurfa en attendant le retour de la smp et cette aqua terra pour y voir plus clair...Rah c'est dur quand il y'a de belles choses à prix doux pre-owned autour de soi. :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> ..


Absolument magnifique!!! J'adore. 
Cette année je rachète une speedy et je la garde cette fois 
Quel modèle et année est elle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée.. La toute nouvelle Seiko "Turtle" reddition de la 6309, ce modèle en noir est la SRP777 et je voudrais aussi la bleu 773 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Grr bon je double poste car je ne peux écrire en noir suite au lien posté qui montre qu'alpina relaie le wristshot de Brice sur leur site.
> 
> Ma femme me fait une surprise elle a vu que je lorgnais sur une aqua terra quartz opaline ancienne génération n.o.s de 2012 et elle me l'a achetée !!
> 
> ...


Félicitations!! Super montre ... Et femme 

Faudra que je regarde le site Alpina 
Ils n'ont même pas demandé ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au fait les amis... 
J'ai fait une petite WIS interview sur le site Watchjudge si ca vous intéresse. 
Ciao. B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Absolument magnifique!!! J'adore.
> Cette année je rachète une speedy et je la garde cette fois
> Quel modèle et année est elle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


C'est une Omega speedmaster 2015 ref. 311.30.42.30.01.005 avec hesalite.


Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée.. La toute nouvelle Seiko "Turtle" reddition de la 6309, ce modèle en noir est la SRP777 et je voudrais aussi la bleu 773
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations!! Super montre ... Et femme
> 
> Faudra que je regarde le site Alpina
> Ils n'ont même pas demandé ;-)
> ...


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Une recraft pour moi reçu ce jour de San Antonio


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Grr bon je double poste car je ne peux écrire en noir suite au lien posté qui montre qu'alpina relaie le wristshot de Brice sur leur site.
> 
> Ma femme me fait une surprise elle a vu que je lorgnais sur une aqua terra quartz opaline ancienne génération n.o.s de 2012 et elle me l'a achetée !!
> 
> ...


Sympa ta femme  ça doit faire doublement plaisir !

Tu as déjà une Speedy non ? Les chronos alpina comme à Brice sont vraiment cool, de quoi se laissé aller facilement- les Sinn ux en revanche ça m'emballe pas, un tank sans doute mais un peu fade à mon goût.

Avec la smp et At tu devrais être pépère pour quelques semaines de plus 

Si lalpina est de douce facture comme tu dis, vas y fait toi plaisir


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La speedie je l'ai vendue à tort  , mais comme dit je me tâte, je l'adore en photo mais en vitrine le charme opère moins et l'hésalite et le remontage m'ont pas tant emballé au final. 

D'ou l'idée de l'alpina qui en plus de son joli cadran panda a des compteurs assez 'speedesques' et un mouvement quartz qui en font un chouette chrono grab' n go. 

Pour la Sinn, c'est ce coté qui m'attire mais comme j'ai ma PO plutôt robuste c'est peut être redondant. Et oui ma femme est super !  Je pense lui faire la surprise d'une petite sinn 556 pour ses 30 ans.

Ah j'oubliais, Stowa me reçoit volontiers le 13 janvier lors de mon passage non loin de chez eux, je vais enfin pouvoir admirer et passer quelques unes de ces belles montres au poignet !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Seconde montre à 15$ de la journée&#8230; Ce soir, je portais cette somptueuse _WINNER_ ;-)


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

"SNKL89 Mens Seiko 5 Stainless Steel Case" "Easy Reader". Veuiller excuser pour qualité photo (1/10 sec sans flash) Bon weekend à toutes et à tous.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Seiko est une marque que j'aime bien pour son rapport qualité/prix. J'en ai au moins 3, dont une encore en ma possession.
Entre parenthèse - une marque jap. très populaire ici au Vietnam - fin de parenthèse 



Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée.. La toute nouvelle Seiko "Turtle" reddition de la 6309, ce modèle en noir est la SRP777 et je voudrais aussi la bleu 773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Lumineux et fructueux samedi à vous tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée.. La toute nouvelle Seiko "Turtle" reddition de la 6309, ce modèle en noir est la SRP777 et je voudrais aussi la bleu 773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu n'as pas perdu de temps toi , Et si tu es déjà après la bleue elles doivent être sympa ces tortues !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Chenonceau*_ pour moi


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Shogun


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach **Otago, **bon weekend à tous profitez-en bien!*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la







_*Master Elements*_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue la lune de miel avec ma nouvelle Seilo srp777mais sur bracelet Canvas. J'ai dire cette montre.

Bon weekend à tous . 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bcp mieux sur canvas, le stock bracelet est bof, en passant elles arrivent chez mon fournisseur lundi 11 , toute les variantes... Ça chatouille =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Pour la soirée


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Tissot PRC 200 pour suivre la session d'entraînement du fiston ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Grand Tourisme*_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Tissot PRC 200 pour suivre la session d'entraînement du fiston ce matin.


Super! Je roule en motocross depuis 26 ans, j'ai déjà hâte que mon garcon commence sur 2 roues! À quel âge a commencer ton garcon?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Super! Je roule en motocross depuis 26 ans, j'ai déjà hâte que mon garcon commence sur 2 roues! À quel âge a commencer ton garcon?


De plus en plus tôt pour chacun des enfants : ma fille, qui va bientôt avoir 14 ans, a commencé à 11 ans. Mon fils, qui a bientôt 11 ans, a commencé à 9 ans. Et le plus jeune, actuellement 6 ans, tel que c'est parti, va sans doute commencer à la prochaine rentrée scolaire 

Mais dans leur club, il y a des petits de 6 ans qui se débrouillent déjà très bien ! Pas de soucis pour commencer très tôt ce genre d'activité. Quel âge à ton fils ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> De plus en plus tôt pour chacun des enfants : ma fille, qui va bientôt avoir 14 ans, a commencé à 11 ans. Mon fils, qui a bientôt 11 ans, a commencé à 9 ans. Et le plus jeune, actuellement 6 ans, tel que c'est parti, va sans doute commencer à la prochaine rentrée scolaire
> 
> Mais dans leur club, il y a des petits de 6 ans qui se débrouillent déjà très bien ! Pas de soucis pour commencer très tôt ce genre d'activité. Quel âge à ton fils ?


Il va avoir 4 ans en Janvier, il roule en Quad depuis le mois de novembre ca va quand meme assez bien, mais sur 2 roues c'est une autre histoire!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petit lume shot du soir








Le cross et l'enduro = que du bonheur !!

A l'inverse je suis plutôt papa poule de ce côté et des fois mon fils me fait flipper en bmx ( il n'est pas très débrouille) , en moto j'imagine bien me tordre de trouille =) 
Certainement je sens qu'il n'a pas ça dans le sang, ma fille en revanche ça risque d'être une autre histoire, c'est un vrai garçon manqué... Je les ai fais à l'envers mes enfants 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Petit lume shot du soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est encore plus cool une fille en cross


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La très chic _*Lavalière*_ pour la soirée :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier soir, ma femme et moi sommes sortis pour un dîné en amoureux  et j'ai porté la Seiko Cocktail Time sur Perlon bleu pour aller avec ma chemise bleu en Autre 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je continue le week-end Seiko avec à nouveau la nouvelle "Tortue" mais cette fois sur un bracelet caoutchouc Tropic. 
J'aime le style retro renforcé par ce bracelet.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Po sur cuir qui trainait chez mes parents sur une vieille pulsar, hop mode barbie pour repas de Noël décalé en famille. J'ai trop mangé beuhh...et c'est pas ma came le cuir sur une montre. Repérée une petite addition à ma collection Omega qui plaira à Alex mais surprise ! j'espère que ça se fera 

Brice j'ai lu ton interview sur watchjudge, thumbs up ! Et je kiffe ton chien qui s'invite toujours dans le wristshot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6617994
> 
> 
> Po sur cuir qui trainait chez mes parents sur une vieille pulsar, hop mode barbie pour repas de Noël décalé en famille. J'ai trop mangé beuhh...et c'est pas ma came le cuir sur une montre. Repérée une petite addition à ma collection Omega qui plaira à Alex mais surprise ! j'espère que ça se fera
> ...


Merci bcp. Ah oui. Turbo n'est jamais bien loin de moi  c'est mon pot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> La très chic _*Lavalière*_ pour la soirée :


Du jamais vu pour moi. Merci pour avoir partagé. Une question quand même: Est elle française ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007


Tu as brossé la montre, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est matte Simon. 


Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6617994
> 
> 
> Po sur cuir qui trainait chez mes parents sur une vieille pulsar, hop mode barbie pour repas de Noël décalé en famille. J'ai trop mangé beuhh...et c'est pas ma came le cuir sur une montre. Repérée une petite addition à ma collection Omega qui plaira à Alex mais surprise ! j'espère que ça se fera
> ...


Oui oui... C'est quoi ? SMPc  


Jeep99dad said:


> Merci bcp. Ah oui. Turbo n'est jamais bien loin de moi  c'est mon pot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Un lien vers l'article Please 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu as brossé la montre, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est matte Simon.
> 
> Oui oui... C'est quoi ? SMPc
> 
> ...


Je rougis 
http://watchjudge.com/blog/favorite-watches-of-jeep99dad/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un lundi Longines. Zut, ça ne rime même pas.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je rougis
> Favorite Watches of @Jeep99Dad - Watch Judge Blog


Sympa l'interview, Brice :-!

Je ne connaissais pas ce site :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Du jamais vu pour moi. Merci pour avoir partagé.


De rien 



> Une question quand même: *Est elle française ?*


Alors&#8230; vaste question 

_Légalement_, dans l'état du label "fabriqué en France", *OUI*.

"FabriquÃ© en France", un guide pour mieux comprendre lâ€™origine des produits | Le portail des ministÃ¨res Ã©conomiques et financiers

Le "mouvement maison" Ambre est décrit comme conçu, élaboré et assemblé à Morteau, dans le Doubs. 
Ce qui implique, en creux, qu'entre la conception et l'assemblage, *la matière première*, elle, ne l'est pas.

Comme il semble difficile d'avoir une réponse précise de la part d'Ambre, on _supposera_ donc que les pièces sont asiatiques (chinoises ?).

Un ami membre d'un forum francophone assure avoir eu la confirmation "en direct" de Yonger que les pièces sont bien asiatiques (faudrait que je retrouve son message).

Il n'en reste pas moins que par rapport à _Pequignet_ qui emboîte du SII (NH35) sur ses modèles d'entrée de gamme (Ranelagh), _Herbelin_ du Sellita sur ses nouvelles Odysée, ou _Saint Honoré_ de l'ETA "de base", Ambre est le seul groupe "français" a proposer un mouvement automatique maison (garanti 5 ans) a des tarifs fort abordables (entre 250 et 500€).

Au bout du bout du bout : je possède à ce jour 6 montres _Yonger_. 
Trois d'entre elles à mouvement chinois retravaillé (ST16 et ST21, des mouvements parfaitement éprouvés que possède sur de nombreuses autres montres de différentes marques) ;
Les deux dernières (Lavalière & Chenonceau) ont le "mouvement maison" à 28800 aph :-!

*J'en suis ravi.*

Sinon, beaucoup de choses et plus encore sur ce modèle : 
Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" - YBH 8348

Le reste de la collection, par ordre chronologique inverse :

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - Yonger & Bresson â€¢ Chenonceau














Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - YONGER & BRESSON "DUMAS" (YBH 8327)














Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - Y&B "Diderot" - YBH8316














Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - Yonger & Bresson "Diderot 8311"














et même un vieux chrono quartz des années 80 : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-vd54-chronograph-525886.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Tu as brossé la montre, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est matte Simon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Non Alex, ca dois être l'effect de la neige...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m, bonne semaine*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CHINO* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait un peu froid ici ce matin, pour la région du moins. Je porte ma montre préférée, la Tudor sub sur un bracelet Tropic NOS.

Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée, Petrodvorets classique "BIG ZERO" :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très cool ce cadran. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En route vers le boulot.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

sympa avec la lunette blanche.

Alex un indice, 2265.80.  j'en prends livraison dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool ce cadran.


Merci Brice 

Un classique indémodable, cette "Big 0"  ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> sympa avec la lunette blanche.
> 
> Alex un indice, 2265.80.  j'en prends livraison dimanche.












Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Lavalière*_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La vieille Tortue Camo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> En route vers le boulot.


J'adore de model de Helson.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de fin de journée&#8230;








*ATOM*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> La vieille Tortue Camo


Très très cool. Ou l'as tu acheté?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très très cool. Ou l'as tu acheté?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, moi aussi j'aime vraiment le design Camo. Je l'ai acheté de "Loyswatch" sur EBay, il modifie énormément de Seiko de tous les genres, mais je n'ais pas revu cette 6309 en camo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Christophe-trois-dents :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai craqué... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Christophe-trois-dents :


Tu en as tout plein tout plein


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* 
pour aujourd'hui&#8230;​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça va faire râler Brice ^^
Superbe réédition de la tortue, j'en reviens pas :-!










Le lume décoiffe aussi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Tu en as tout plein tout plein


C'est ce que je me disais aussi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça va faire râler Brice ^^
> Superbe réédition de la tortue, j'en reviens pas :-!
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitation Alex! La forme Tortue est vraiment bien sur ces Seikos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci l'ami tu as complètement raison, comment ai-je pu vivre sans une tortue dans ma boîte 

Sympa ta MDP aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bobfish (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Salut les gars, je ne vois pas vos photos aujourd'hui sur la vieille bécane de mes parents..mais je ne doute pas du bon goût de vos poignets , belle 57' Bob .

Petite hallu au passage devant un AD Omega ou le chrono de plongée GMT était plus cher que la 57 qui a un calibre in house...

Sinon visite chez...Stowa ! Pas de photos, pas eu le temps ni l'envie de tout shooter au smartphone mais si vous êtes un jour dans le coin prenez un RDV et visitez les. Atmosphère familiale, accueil chaleureux et au top. La collaboratrice qui m'a reçu m'a tout présenté et fait essayer et ce fut la baffe. Les photos ne rendent pas justice aux modèles produits. La backto bauhaus en particulier qui semble un peu simple et criarde et beaucoup plus fine en réalité. Les plongeuses sont de solides toolwatch et coup de coeur sur l'antea 41 avec leur cadran champagne/gris superbe en réalité.

Coup de coeur également sur la flieger klassik sport sans date avec logo.








Une montre sobre, avec présence mais passe sous une chemise et se fait oublier. Le caoutchouc est de qualité isofrane sent bon la vanille et est bien plus épais et robuste qu'il ne parait en photo. Celle ci embarque tout ce qui me plait chez stowa et le design des boitiers de Mr Schauer !

J'ai pu voir les Schauer en vrai également et c'est superbe. De beaux chronos et mention spéciale à sa quadra qui n'a rien à envier à une monaco. Pour qui veut se payer un bout d'horlogerie allemande différente (bon c'est pas donné pour du valjoux non plus faut être honnête) c'est du bel ouvrage. Vous vous en doutez je suis ravi de ma petite visite et j'ai bien envie de soutenir cette 'petite' entreprise qui fleure bon la famille, la sympathie et qui cherche à nous satisfaire.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Excusez-moi pour ce post redondant --- Veuillez supprimer cette entrée SVP


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Est-ce que ça coûte 15e? Excusez-moi si je me trompe. Mais elle est plus que belle!




Reno said:


> Seconde montre à 15$ de la journée&#8230; Ce soir, je portais cette somptueuse _WINNER_ ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça pète ici, ça risque d'être le bordel :/ 
Je dois allé chercher les enfants à l'école et rester à la maison dans l'attente que les putains de terroristes soient maîtrisés.

Sinon je garde la tortue au poignet









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Est-ce que ça coûte 15e? Excusez-moi si je me trompe. Mais elle est plus que belle!


Tiens, la revue d'époque : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - WINNER "Caliper Concept"

;-)

Honnêtement, la qualité de celle-ci, vu le prix payé, est tout à fait honnête 










Elle existe toujours : NEW Winner Skeleton Mens Automatic Mechanical Silicone Band Sport Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

De chaleureuses et sécures pensées pour toi et ta famille Alex, j'espère que ça se calme et qu'il ne vous arrivera rien en ces temps sombres.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'espère que tout se passe bien pour toi et ta famille Alex! Ces putains de terroristes s'il peuvent tous crevé et aller en enfer...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok Sur Canvas


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Me demande comment ils s'y sont pris avec 20$. 4 cafés au zinc à Paris?
En tout cas : Merci pour ta revue donnée dans le lien en bas 


> Tiens, la revue d'époque : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â?¢ Voir le sujet - WINNER "Caliper Concept"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> De chaleureuses et sécures pensées pour toi et ta famille Alex, j'espère que ça se calme et qu'il ne vous arrivera rien en ces temps sombres.


Merci l'ami, le calme est revenu rapidement, toujours un peu délicat pour les expatriés en large minorité en Indonésie, à peine 60 mille sur une population de plus de 250 millions. 


DMCBanshee said:


> J'espère que tout se passe bien pour toi et ta famille Alex! Ces putains de terroristes s'il peuvent tous crevé et aller en enfer...


Hehe tu as bien raison Simon , ça n'arrête pas dernièrement. Faudrait inventer un détecteur de terroristes et tous les mettre ensemble qu'il puissent s'autoregler leurs comptes.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Bon courage! @alex79

Voici le "bracelet du jour" si je peux dire. En fait, c'est le "making of" du bracelet lézard pour ma deuxième "petite suisse" au cadran repeint o|

View attachment 6661298












alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami, le calme est revenu rapidement, toujours un peu délicat pour les expatriés en large minorité en Indonésie, à peine 60 mille sur une population de plus de 250 millions.
> 
> Hehe tu as bien raison Simon , ça n'arrête pas dernièrement. Faudrait inventer un détecteur de terroristes et tous les mettre ensemble qu'il puissent s'autoregler leurs comptes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> MWW Tatoskok Sur Canvas


J'aime bcp celle ci, cadran simple mais bien fait. Le bezel aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner GMT 4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Tu en as tout plein tout plein





DMCBanshee said:


> C'est ce que je me disais aussi!


Arf. 'faut pas exagérer non plus !

Alex, soulagé que ça se soit bien passé pour toi à Jakarta. ça devient de plus en plus compliqué de trouver un coin un peu calme sur cette planète !

J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp celle ci, cadran simple mais bien fait. Le bezel aussi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice! Pour le prix cette montre est vraiment bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Alpiner GMT 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow cette GMT est vraiment superbe! Est-ce qu'elle se porte aussi bien qu'elle est jolie?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow cette GMT est vraiment superbe! Est-ce qu'elle se porte aussi bien qu'elle est jolie?


Merci. Elle est plus jolie en vrai que sur la photo.  le cadran est superbe et le design du boîtier plus particulièrement les cornes sont comme celle de la PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Même montre mais sur bracelet Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Même montre mais sur bracelet Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La fameuse lunette 36 pour ne pas perdre le nord . 
Congrats Brice.

Tu as certainement une bonne adresse pour les canvas stp, je ne sais pas trop où aller.

Merci


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à tous. Pour moi : départ dans moins de 20h pour un voyage d'une dizaine de jours, et assez de chose à faire d'ici là pour remplir une semaine complète. Chaque minute va compter aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon voyage l'ami. 
TGIF et bon week-end à tous un poil en avance.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Réveil sous la neige, ce matin :










&#8230; j'ai donc ressorti cette TIMEX blanche de sa boîte :























































b-)






Un peu plus tard, après le lever du jour :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Military Mod Sur Nato, bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bon vendredi à tous. J'ai gardé l'Alpina au poignet.  
J'adore. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> La fameuse lunette 36 pour ne pas perdre le nord .
> Congrats Brice.
> 
> Tu as certainement une bonne adresse pour les canvas stp, je ne sais pas trop où aller.
> ...


Merci Alex! Elle est super celle ci.

Pour les Canvas, contacte mon ami Art à [email protected] 
Il est Panerai7 sur WUS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci merci ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une meilleur photo au soleil...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, c'était blanc, aujourd'hui, *c'est noir*&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Shogun en hiver


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà pour le week-end 









Bon week-end à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Mais de quel hiver parlez-vous ?

L&H phantom pour aujourd'hui (et les prochains jours...)

Entre deux vols, en transit à Nairobi jusqu'à ce soir.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha tu voyages en éléphant =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Qui veux jouer?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi : même montre, autre bracelet b-)




























à côté d'une SUB "normale" ;-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Qui veux jouer?


C'est à toi, cette collection ? Impressionnante ! Voyage dans le temps garanti.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

tadaaa! merci le facteur et ma femme pour ce joli cadeau .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> C'est à toi, cette collection ? Impressionnante ! Voyage dans le temps garanti.


Merci J. Ca fais un bon 20 ans que je joue de temps en temps et achète de nouveau jeux ici et là! Ca en fait un peu plus de 50 jeux seulement sur ce vieux Nintendo NES et oui comme tu dit souvenirs garanti!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement cette-après-midi, MWC 300m Automatique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bon week-end. 3 jours ici. 
Je continue avec l'Alpiner GMT 4 avec un autre bracelet Canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Enfin arrivé à destination.

Je continue avec la Phantom aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ce matin, cette petite *THEMIS*, à cause d'une discussion hier à propos des cadrans "3-6-9-12".

Je dois tourner autour de la centaine de montres aujourd'hui, et j'ai réalisé que c'était la seule montre de ma collection avec cette configuration :shock: (la "Big 0" étant une "3-6-9-0")














































&#8230; et une petite vidéo en rab'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Enfin arrivé à destination.
> 
> Je continue avec la Phantom aujourd'hui.


Brouillard ou pollution en arrière plan?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Brouillard ou pollution en arrière plan?


Mumbai. Pollution *très* polluée !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Super Jolie ta Themis, Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde.

J'allais continuer avec la Alpiner GMT l
Mais les autres étaient jalouses. 
Alors je porte la Seiko SRP777 sur un vrai Weathered canvas. Ciao. Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Super Jolie ta Themis, Reno


Merci Brice  une petite trouvaille de broc' de 2013&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

combo 2016 une petite electric blue sur le chemin retour. 
Prochaine une stowa et du flippage ou destockage .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> combo 2016 une petite electric blue sur le chemin retour.
> Prochaine une stowa et du flippage ou destockage .


C'est la photo ou le crystal à une pigne à 10 H ?

Tu vas avoir trop d'oméga Thomas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello les gars, j'attaque la semaine en seiko ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et zou ! Au boulot !

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *KELTON*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la







*ENERGIA* :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une petite *KELTON*


Ma première montre était une Kelton montre de sport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce jour férié avec ma Citizen Pro-Master Eco-Drive sur un bracelet Nato ToxicNatos avec boucles au style BP.

Je changerai plus tard.... 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce jour férié avec ma Citizen Pro-Master Eco-Drive sur un bracelet Nato ToxicNatos avec boucles au style BP.

Je changerai plus tard....  peut être une Scurfa 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Rien sur le crystal alex, c'est le reflet de ma lampe . Trop d'omegas, peut être, on verra


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma première montre était une Kelton montre de sport.


La mienne aussi ;-) et j'ai eu la chance de la récupérer chez mes parents, qui l'avaient gardée (on garde tout, dans la famille !)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est _*LAVALIÈRE*_ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Seiko cocktail time


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La mienne aussi ;-) et j'ai eu la chance de la récupérer chez mes parents, qui l'avaient gardée (on garde tout, dans la famille !)


Si je me souviens bien la mienne était similaire avec un cadran foncé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Poljot Sturmanskie


Très très chouette :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *Chenonceau* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très très chouette :-!


Merci Reno!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La très discrète *YEMA* _Master Elements_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière de Scott (River Watch Co). Elle est vraiment confortable et les couleurs du cadran sont superbe

Tiber Sport Sur Mesh


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi, on reste en France avec la







"_Diderot XVI_"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa cette B&R Brice ,)

Moi la PO aujourd'hui et une petite mousse dans un verre Stowa. Mon chrono SMP revient fin de semaine prochaine selon l'horloger, facture équivalente à un service Omega donc plus douloureux que prévu mais une boucle titane neuve donc elle repars impeccablement. 4 Omegas à la maison mais je songe à en troquer deux pour une plus récente mais je sens que Brice va me conseiller de garder la PO2500 .


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Toujours à Mumbai. Toujours en Hamilton. Juste la piscine qui a un peu changé.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6742154
> 
> 
> Sympa cette B&R Brice ,)
> ...


Non vends la et

Pas cher

À moi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée un peu de couleur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Grand soleil, chez nous&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53


O_O oh purée

Magnifique. Et automatique.

Félicitations, Brice ! :-!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O oh purée
> 
> Magnifique. Et automatique.
> 
> Félicitations, Brice ! :-!


Pareil : ça tabasse bien.

Pour moi, Hamilton traveler GMT (encore). Petite bière au bord de la piscine avant d'aller dormir.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment superbe Brice!

Félicitations


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Tiber Sport sur son nouveau bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien cool cette petite dernière, plus d'images Qd tu peux


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, en seiko aujourd'hui








Les amateurs de meca devraient se manifester


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je rejoins le club avec Reno









Dur de résister.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je rejoins le club avec Reno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!

Par contre je vois un fond acier, en arrière-plan&#8230; :think:

C'est une 3570 sur laquelle tu as monté un fond transparent ? :think:

Félicitations, en tout cas |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> Par contre je vois un fond acier, en arrière-plan&#8230; :think:
> 
> ...


Oullallaa la référence je ne m'en souviens pas :think : , mais aucun doute que tu pourras l'identifier Reno 

Il y a plein de goodies dans la boîte qui doit bien être 6 kg









Et pour finir









Mauvaise lumière pour faire des photos, je ferai ça correctement dans les prochains jours ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oullallaa la référence je ne m'en souviens pas :think : , mais aucun doute que tu pourras l'identifier Reno
> 
> Il y a plein de goodies dans la boîte qui doit bien être 6 kg


Aaaaaah, non mais d'accord, c'est pas un fond, c'est un genre de médaille&#8230; d'aaaaaacord.

Sympa, le nouveau packaging de la Speed


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La réf c'est 311.30.42.30.01.006
Crystal sandwich =) 

Et le packaging c'est du lourd. 

C'est la même que toi Reno ? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; et une française, fraîchement arrivée du jour, pour attaquer la soirée&#8230;

En mode Bruce Campbell pour la soirée


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Eh bien on craque pour Omega Alex  ?

t'as une sapphire sandwich, Reno a une hesalite /saphir me semble. A part le verre du dessus et le bracelet qui a des vis sur les nouvelles c'est la même me semble.

















petits essais du jour dans une boutique Omega. J'ai essayé la Speed 44mm également, bien belle mais je l'envisagerai dans quelques années.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Eh bien on craque pour Omega Alex  ?
> 
> t'as une sapphire sandwich, *Reno a une hesalite /saphir me semble.* A part le verre du dessus et le bracelet qui a des vis sur les nouvelles c'est la même me semble.


Non non, *3573* (double saphir) de 2008 pour moi ;-)






























> View attachment 6770298
> 
> 
> View attachment 6770362
> ...


:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars, en seiko aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas des petits pistons de moto ça


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Je rejoins le club avec Reno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Super!
Je dois sûrement acheter la mienne le mois prochain. Alors, ton impression?

Ou l'as tu achete?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Neige et verglas ici. Tout est fermé. J'ai travaillé de la maison. J'avais gardé l'alpina GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci tout le monde pour les gentils mots au sujet de la nouvelle Zodiac! Elle est géniale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La dernière arriver. Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Super!
> Je dois sûrement acheter la mienne le mois prochain. Alors, ton impression?
> 
> Ou l'as tu achete?
> ...


Bonne idée Brice, elle est vraiment bien proportionnée malgré que j'aurais bien aimé avoir du 22 mm LtL . 
L'effet bulle sur le cadran fait bavé, j'apprécie la simplicité du cadran sans aspect bling, facile à lire avec les aiguilles blanches. 
Je l'ai sur le stock nato car elle est comme neuve et j'aimerais garder le bracelet SS pour plus tard( il est toujours sous plastique) , le lume est correct...

Le movement pas besoin d'en parler 

Achetée à un amis dealer sur jakarta qui a souvent des offres très intéressantes 3350 usd lnib 
Heureusement je ne suis dépêché car 3 autres personnes la voulait :-!

Tu vas bien kiffer 


Bender.Folder said:


> Eh bien on craque pour Omega Alex  ?
> 
> t'as une sapphire sandwich, Reno a une hesalite /saphir me semble. A part le verre du dessus et le bracelet qui a des vis sur les nouvelles c'est la même me semble.
> 
> ...


Bon œil l'ami, j'ai depuis un certain temps un intérêt sur la speedmaster, d'ailleurs je n'arrivais pas à comprendre comment tu n'avais pas trop accroché sur ce modèle 

La taille est comment en 44 ? Sympa les essayages. 


DMCBanshee said:


> Ce n'est pas des petits pistons de moto ça


Un poil plus gros effectivement Simon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Vous avez une sapphire/sapphire les mecs  moi je n'avais qu'une humble 3570 hesalite fond plein. :-d

Plus sérieusement c'est une belle montre mais je me trouvais plus en train de l'admirer que la porter, la porter me rendait bien trop précautionneux car à chaque sortie l'hésalite prenait rayures et pocs et ça m'embêtait de devoir faire tant attention. Le remontage manuel également m'a lassé et pourtant j'avais un modèle qui ne dérivait quasi pas, +1s tous les 3/4j avec un remontage quotidien, de ce coté rien à dire. C'est costaud un cal. 861.

La 44 est différente. Au porté c'est pas plus gros ou large que la Pro en fait. La date à 6h allège le cadran et les 2mm de plus en largeur ne se font pas sentir. Après l'essai d'une PO en 45,5 et du chrono PO 9300 ça influence je pense, tout paraît plus petit . (ce chrono PO est d'ailleurs un monstre d'épaisseur b-)) L'effet bulle est moins présent, d'aspect c'est autre chose que la Pro.

Mais c'est très élégant comme montre, je pense qu'il me faudra encore quelques années pour apprécier plus les chrono (dès que j'en ai c'est la première montre que je flip...) . Je me sens plus à l'aise en Seamaster pour le moment. Si je reprends une Speed un jour ça sera un de ces modèles automatiques.

Maintenant laquelle entre la PO et la SM300 ?  et si PO oserais je la full orange ?

ps Alex , maintenant que tu es en Speed, va falloir fréquenter ce coin  -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-speedmaster-club-thread-*-399373-175.html


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Vous avez une sapphire/sapphire les mecs  moi je n'avais qu'une humble 3570 hesalite fond plein. :-d
> 
> Plus sérieusement c'est une belle montre mais je me trouvais plus en train de l'admirer que la porter, la porter me rendait bien trop précautionneux car à chaque sortie l'hésalite prenait rayures et pocs et ça m'embêtait de devoir faire tant attention. Le remontage manuel également m'a lassé et pourtant j'avais un modèle qui ne dérivait quasi pas, +1s tous les 3/4j avec un remontage quotidien, de ce coté rien à dire. C'est costaud un cal. 861.
> 
> ...


Des deux sans doute la smp300, mais j'essaie toujours de t'influencer sur







 

A ce point là le plexi est sujet aux rayures :/

Souscris 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

photo de famille .

Oh la SMPc je sais pas....bracelet bond, aiguilles squelette je pense pas aimer à long terme.

Pour le plexi j'avais un exemplaire de 7ans d'âge que le proprio à porté chaque année à Noel et il y'avait pas mal de rayures et pocs à rattraper. J'ai poli deux trois fois mais ça ne sortait pas...Donc next ce sera saphir pour moi.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Dernier jour à Mumbai. J'ai enfin eu le temps de faire un peu de tourisme avant de repartir demain. J'adore cette ville, ce bordel organisé à un côté magique.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je croyais pourtant avoir posté&#8230; :-s

Aujourd'hui, je portais la *CHEVERNY*, tout juste arrivée hier 









































































Par contre j'ai bien les boules, la *PYRATE* va repartir aussi sec :-x

Elle retardait beaucoup, hier (mais j'avais mis ça sur le compte du froid et d'une période de stockage un peu longue&#8230
Après la nuit dernière, elle avait pris *6h* dans la tronche O_O o| :rodekaart

J'ai donc contacté le site de vente ; ils doivent me rappeler d'ici Mercredi pour me dire quelle est la marche à suivre&#8230; j'espère qu'elle pourra être réparée ou échangée :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je croyais pourtant avoir posté&#8230; :-s
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je portais la *CHEVERNY*, tout juste arrivée hier
> 
> ...


La vache 6 heures c'est clairement un échange


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Je croyais pourtant avoir posté&#8230; :-s
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je portais la *CHEVERNY*, tout juste arrivée hier
> 
> ...


Belle 
Où peut -on l'acheter sur internet ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Des deux sans doute la smp300, mais j'essaie toujours de t'influencer sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait parti du charme et un peu de dentifrice arrange tout ca.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Zodiac




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> La vache 6 heures c'est clairement un échange


Je verrais ce qu'ils me disent&#8230; je préférerais un échange (ou une réparation) à un remboursement :-(

Depuis le temps que je voulais ce modèle o|



oprzemyslaw said:


> Belle
> Où peut -on l'acheter sur internet ?


On peut encore la commander *jusqu'à Mardi prochain* (26/01) sur la vente privée où j'ai commandé les deux miennes, avec une ÉNORME remise (-72%) :

Le lien direct, après inscription : Les ventes privées de grandes marques avec Showroomprive


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une escale sur le chemin du retour : plus que 5h avant d'être à la maison ! Impatience, impatience : au moins, il va me rester un tout petit bout de week-end à passer avec la famille.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CHEVERNY* pour un Dimanche bien gris :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Super photos Reno, comme d'habitude. 
J'espère que tu vas pouvoir compromettre pour échanger ta montre.

Dimanche shopping en famille









Bon dimanche à tous

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Une escale sur le chemin du retour : plus que 5h avant d'être à la maison ! Impatience, impatience : au moins, il va me rester un tout petit bout de week-end à passer avec la famille.


Bon retour et profite bien de ton Dimanche en famille!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3ieme journée avec la Raven Vintage 42mm... Bon Dimanche!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Poljot, la date à changer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Super photos Reno, comme d'habitude.
> J'espère que tu vas pouvoir compromettre pour échanger ta montre.


Merci Alex 



> Dimanche shopping en famille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique, évidemment |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne chance Reno. J'espère que tout s'arrangera.

J'ai commencé ce dimanche avec la Seiko srp777 sur ToxicNato

Bon dimanche à tous. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Même montre pour la soirée, mais autre bracelet :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne chance Reno. J'espère que tout s'arrangera.


Merci Brice&#8230; oui, il n'y a pas de raisons ;-)



> J'ai commencé ce dimanche avec la Seiko srp777 sur ToxicNato
> 
> Bon dimanche à tous.
> B


Magnifique :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais mis l'Alpina Fliergestaffel 1 pour aller marcher une heure avec les chiens puis pour le match de football américain de nos Panthers ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et hop. De retour à la maison !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

sssssssssss...'est serpement cool ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> sssssssssss...'est serpement cool ^^


:-d

Ouais hein ? ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oui oui , ca lui donne ce cote exotique aventure , et un je ne sais quoi ^^


Reno said:


> :-d
> 
> Ouais hein ? ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

aiguilles de service mais le cadran est d'origine , pas mal pour une 2006. Je crois qu'elles mettent presque les PO à genoux ces SMP Peter Blake.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6816578
> 
> 
> aiguilles de service mais le cadran est d'origine , pas mal pour une 2006. Je crois qu'elles mettent presque les PO à genoux ces SMP Peter Blake.


Super!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *Cheverny*, aujourd'hui sur un gros cuir épais&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bloqué à la maison depuis hier par une vilaine grippe. Presque 24h de sommeil non stop. Ça commence à aller mieux.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec la *Cheverny*, aujourd'hui sur un gros cuir épais&#8230;


Super belle de derrière aussi bien aie de devant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Bloqué à la maison depuis hier par une vilaine grippe. Presque 24h de sommeil non stop. Ça commence à aller mieux.


Bon rétablissement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je porte la Tudor aujourd'hui. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Seiko encore...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super belle de derrière aussi bien aie de devant


Merci Brice.

Oui, ce mouvement Ambre aura décidément été une bonne surprise 

En plus d'avoir une taille intéressante (il autorise des boîtiers carrés de taille raisonnable), il est plutôt réussi visuellement, ce qui n'est pas déplaisant, surtout pour un mouvement "grand public"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230; même montre, autre bracelet :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Bloqué à la maison depuis hier par une vilaine grippe. Presque 24h de sommeil non stop. Ça commence à aller mieux.


Bon rétablissement! Au moins tu as de belle montres pour changer ton mal de place


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

(Presque) en pleine forme ce matin.

Toute nouvelle arrivée pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Elle est Belle!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui comme hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## Pro5513 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP WUS


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Shogun encore


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett DWP WUS


Première fois que je la vois celle ci, sympathoche  


oprzemyslaw said:


> Shogun encore


Sympa sur ce bracelet l'ami. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Pam005 sur un bracelet cuir nato de Crown & Buckle

Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà j'ai enfin changer l'insert, malheureusement mauvaise lumière donc la photo rend moyen . Je vais pouvoir régler l'heure et la date


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon la photo ne marche pas :/impossible de la charger


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La SKX super king xtra large avec rab de bacon  !

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à adorer mais le rendu est pas vilain, pour le prix je pense que tu peux pas te planter si tu aimes le look tuna. En plus c'est réversible si tu te lasses contrairement aux boîtes de thon.

J'ai pu récupérer la SMPTi enfin une demi heure. En sortant j'actionne le chrono pour le fun et l'aiguille des minutes reste bloquée..Donc demi tour chez l'horloger tout penaud. Un peu rageant quand on a lâché une belle somme et patienté quasi 2 mois...

Sinon j'ai décidé de soutenir Scurfa après toutes les belles photos de Brice, j'ai commandé une diver silicon.









AT aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Première fois que je la vois celle ci, sympathoche
> 
> Merci Alex!
> 
> ...





alex79 said:


>


Super j'adore ce bezel! Sans être impolie reste à enlever le shroud


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement Orient Planet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


>


 je dois admettre je trouve ça un peu ... Weird  mais originel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut. Je rentre à la maison et ce sera l'alpina GMT ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super j'adore ce bezel! Sans être impolie reste à enlever le shroud


Merci Simon, l'insert se marie plutôt bien  
Le shroud je kif, mais occasionnellement il sera dans la boîte  


Bender.Folder said:


> La SKX super king xtra large avec rab de bacon  !
> 
> Je n'irais pas jusqu'à adorer mais le rendu est pas vilain, pour le prix je pense que tu peux pas te planter si tu aimes le look tuna. En plus c'est réversible si tu te lasses contrairement aux boîtes de thon.
> 
> ...


Ah oui vu comme ça, un whoopper avec œuf et bacon lol

Les boules pour toi avec la smp, mis à part la frustration j'espère que tu ne te mange pas trop avec les factures :/


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà qui est mieux, des images propres ^^
C'est une skx off road, pour les chantiers et la jungle...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Without shroud








Pour Simon 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Without shroud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaa tu fais ma journée Alex  Vraiment bien ce insert!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur bracelet gomme rallye&#8230; b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Without shroud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm... Peux être mon côté kéké qui ressort. Mais je crois que je préfère la version avec pare-chocs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Without shroud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais! Bien mieux 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell&Ross 123 GMT sur bracelet nylon orange de B&R aussi. 
Bonne journée à tous. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une montre qui se laisse aimer sans se lasser , une vrai réussite de B&R , les versions non-GMT ne me font rien ( comme quoi il ne faut pas grand chose pour faire la différence ) une montre que tu garderas je pense ^^ " Brice approved " ^^


Jeep99dad said:


> Bell&Ross 123 GMT sur bracelet nylon orange de B&R aussi.
> Bonne journée à tous.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Décidément  
une lune de miel prolongée Reno , j'anticipe un nouveau combo  
Parfait fit sur ton poignet .


Reno said:


> Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur bracelet gomme rallye&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

2500 m :-! c'est pour l'altitude ou la plongée   
badass la megalodon ^^


DMCBanshee said:


> Benarus Megalodon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif woooo








Jai besoin dun canvas et d'un shark mesh pour cette seiko


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mais dis donc , combien en as tu toi aussi lol 
cest comme Reno et Simon , qd y'en a plus - y'en a encore ^^


tinitini said:


>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ sur bracelet "type-carbone" pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Décidément
> une lune de miel prolongée Reno , j'anticipe un nouveau combo
> Parfait fit sur ton poignet .


Merci Alex 

En fait, j'avais repéré ce modèle il y a longtemps, et je l'ai laissé filer aux deux dernières ventes privées _Yonger & Bresson_&#8230; là, à la dernière, je me suis enfin décidé à franchir le pas&#8230; et je ne le regrette pas :-!

Par ailleurs, elle aurait du alterner avec la *PYRATE* (que j'avais commandé à la même occasion) mais comme cette dernière est défectueuse (et en attente de retour au SAV), ça permet de me concentrer sur la *Cheverny*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> En fait, j'avais repéré ce modèle il y a longtemps, et je l'ai laissé filer aux deux dernières ventes privées _Yonger & Bresson_&#8230; là, à la dernière, je me suis enfin décidé à franchir le pas&#8230; et je ne le regrette pas :-!


Et, du coup, ta Y&B ravive vivement mes envies de SARX015


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> mais dis donc , combien en as tu toi aussi lol
> cest comme Reno et Simon , qd y'en a plus - y'en a encore ^^


Ah ah. J'aime changer et je ne sais pas vendre. Mais c'est décidé : plus (ou presque plus...) d'achats jusqu'à l'année prochaine au moins 

Envoyé de mon SM-N910F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Et, du coup, ta Y&B ravive vivement mes envies de SARX015


Ah, faut reconnaître que le bracelet acier de la SARX015 vaut à lui seul le détour |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> 2500 m :-! c'est pour l'altitude ou la plongée
> badass la megalodon ^^


C'est pour aller dans les abyss!!! Mais c'est une expédition que je remet à plus tard


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous =)









Une petite remarque, le nato oem est vraiment top !


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Elle claque sur ton poignet cette Speed .

















Bigfoot est de retour, l'horloger avait zappé le compteur des minutes, tout fonctionnait sauf que l'aiguille ne bougeait pas, donc rien de grave, elle repars pour quelques années de bons services.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

École du samedi matin pour mon fils.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> École du samedi matin pour mon fils.


Super ! 
Et bien sympa cette MDP  


Bender.Folder said:


> Elle claque sur ton poignet cette Speed .
> 
> View attachment 6868082
> 
> ...


  merci, oui je trouve aussi.

Cool pour ta smp tu vas enfin pouvoir en profiter !

Changement pour le sport, sans pare-chocs aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m, bonne fin de semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend les gars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Elle claque sur ton poignet cette Speed .
> 
> View attachment 6868082
> 
> ...


Je l'adore celle ci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super ce nato l'ami !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche les gars ^^
En gmt aujourd'hui pour ne pas rater l'heure de Skype avec la famille à Aix en Provence









Je vais d'ailleurs utiliser la moonwatch en mode gmt aussi, à 6 pm précisément je lancerai le chrono ( faudra juste la remonter quotidiennement) ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

je joue à la poupée comme dirait Brice 









Sur un hirsch robby, très léger et confortable au point que j'ai dormi avec. Jvais me commander quelques straps pour celle ci et la scurfa qui arrive.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

montre de mme ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après une journée sans montre hier (temps pourri, pas le moral&#8230, je retrouve avec bonheur la *Cheverny* à mon poignet ^_^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est une belle alternative aux orient star et seiko sarb/sarx cette Y&B ! Et ces maillons centraux brossés en contrepied des marques qui polissent actuellement c'est sympa.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


>


Oh non maman j'ai rapetisser la montre!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> montre de mme ?


Oui Tom , sinon j'aurais du souci à me faire hehe 
Elle aime bien les mdp


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oh non maman j'ai rapetisser la montre!


 bien vu, ou j'ai trop fais de muscu dernièrement


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Après une journée sans montre hier (temps pourri, pas le moral&#8230, je retrouve avec bonheur la *Cheverny* à mon poignet ^_^


Very like :-!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change déjà pour la Boschett DWP. Bon dimanche les gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait beau et 20 degrés donc on va faire un bbq en famille. 
Ciao 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est une belle alternative aux orient star et seiko sarb/sarx cette Y&B ! Et ces maillons centraux brossés en contrepied des marques qui polissent actuellement c'est sympa.





alex79 said:


> Very like :-!!


Merci les amis ;-)

Je suis fan depuis quelques années maintenant et je dois dire que leurs modèles m'enchantent régulièrement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
nous avons eu une journee magnifique ici...
on a cuisine et mange dehors sur la terasse, les petits ont joue dehors et nous sommes tous alle faire une marche apres  Un bon dimanche

j'avais change et mis ma Tudor apres dejeune.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bonne semaine à tous ! 
J'attaque en speed


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Bonne semaine!


O_O wow, magnifique cette ORIENT :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Comme d'hab&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O wow, magnifique cette ORIENT :-!


Merci, je l'aime bien aussi 
La seule montre que ma femme aime, elle aussi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un autre chrono










Pourquoi d'ailleurs speedy Tuesday les gars ? Le premier pas sur la lune était un mardi :think:


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. JeanRichard aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde. 
Alpina GMT 4 ce matin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Sarb 045


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut tout le monde.
> Alpina GMT 4 ce matin
> 
> 
> ...


Super sur ce canvas brun!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bonjour à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Fraîchement arrivée hier : tactico geomaster


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Fraîchement arrivée hier : tactico geomaster


Elle a de la gueule, c'est du 42 mm ? Congrats


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Fraîchement arrivée hier : tactico geomaster


J'aime bcp. Le style me rappelle d'un B&R. 
Félicitations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac super Seawolf 53









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac super Seawolf 53


La vache, qu'est-ce que c'est beau, ça O_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







"*SK*" pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Fraîchement arrivée hier : tactico geomaster


Wow super félicitations! Tactico font vraiment de très beau modèles...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Scurfa D1 fraîchement arrivée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa ici aussi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bravo Tom, sympa les scurfa ^^

Speed GMT mode aujourd'hui


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Eternamatic


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ouép sympa la scurfa, à ce prix une lunette céramique avec du lume et un saphir bombé c'est donné. Juste le rubber qui est une plaie à remonter et pas extra mais ça se change. Paul est un bon gars, il a bien joué pour les douanes du coup pas de frais .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

*HERMA*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi un classique SKX007


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Vendredi en Oris :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seiko ici


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_0463 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La tentation fut trop forte...Après l'essai dans la boutique j'ai tranché. La SM300MC et ce côté fake vintage me dérangeait trop pour l'acheter sans regrets et la PO malgré ses 45,5mm est équilibrée, elle ne twist pas et ne se montre pas 'top heavy' dans cette déclinaison. Du coup j'ai bien flambé en début 2016, mes autres SMaster vont s'en aller...

ps : t'inquiètes Alex, je reprendrai une Speed un de ces 4 mais pas une SMPc .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6951818
> 
> 
> View attachment 6951842
> ...


Tu as pris la PO en 45 ??

La speed pas d'erreur, un vrai plaisir, sans doute en boutiques pour quelques décennies de plus..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je regarde casino royal , c'est la même que craig porte dans le film non ? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Oui en 45 pour mon frêle poignet !  La 42 8500 est pas aussi équilibrée niveau ratio hauteur/poids.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Moi, je ne m'appelle pas Bond...Buran


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Bender.Folder said:


> Oui en 45 pour mon frêle poignet !  La 42 8500 est pas aussi équilibrée niveau ratio hauteur/poids.


Oui oui, de la présence... A la vente les smp et une speed en sandwich. Tranquille pour qlq mois   


oprzemyslaw said:


> Moi, je ne m'appelle pas Bond...Buran


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

C'est celle de skyfall, Casino royale c'était la 2500 en 45,5 sur rubber puis il portait une 42mm 2500 dans QoSolace. Celle de Skyfall j'ai lu (source pas sure) qu'ils avaient fait un modèle en titane pour le tournage afin que ça soit plus agréable pour Mr (sur une 42mm). Pas si mastoc que ça le Mr Craig .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah zut c'était quantum que je viens de matter ^^


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _*Cheverny*_&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Du rustique pour le week-end.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon long week end


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II, bon weekend à tous profitez-en bien!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, la Cheverny&#8230;























































&#8230; ce soir, une chinoise :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une vieille russe...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin










Cette après-midi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours ça









Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un dimanche matin plutôt calme par ici. Il paraît qu'il y a de la manif' en centre ville ce matin, mais rien ne bouge dans ma banlieue.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

d'ou vient ce bracelet sur cette sumo ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


> d'ou vient ce bracelet sur cette sumo ?


Hi

C'est un super engineer II de chez strapcode.com

J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour commencer, une chinoise&#8230;














































&#8230; et pour la fin de journée, une française :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super Bowl!! Go Panthers!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Premiere essaie de mon fils sur patin!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos 

Go Panthers!!! #KeepPounding

Enjoy the game. 
B

This is such a great affordable. Great value 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Le week-end est fini :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gong xi fat Cai


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Oui effectivement le weekend passe vraiment trop vite...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise, déjà lundi :-(

Bonne semaine à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Une ancienne pour dire au revoir à ma PO2500 qui est partie entre de bonnes mains.

Donc c'était wrist 'nature' aujourd'hui !

Et à votre différence, mon week end commence :-d vu que j'ai bossé samedi et dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir :







_*Cheverny*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre vintage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bonne semaine à tous, seiko ici ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "pilote" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Baltic Shield 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite nouvelle, arrivée hier.










J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Une petite nouvelle, arrivée hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolie cette vintage, la couleur du cadran est superbe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Aaaarrgh. J'ai quitté trop vite la maison après le déjeuner : je suis sorti tout nu !










J.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Alpiner 4 GMT aujourd'hui. Je l'adore. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Une petite nouvelle, arrivée hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe ^^


DMCBanshee said:


> Tiber Sport


Superbe aussi ^^


tinitini said:


> Aaaarrgh. J'ai quitté trop vite la maison après le déjeuner : je suis sorti tout nu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aie :/


Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> Alpiner 4 GMT aujourd'hui. Je l'adore.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est le canvas qui avait changé de couleur Brice ( sur ta CH ) .? 
Bien cool la teinte ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, c'était la _*Cheverny*_ :







Changement de l'après-midi pour la *YEMA* "UFO" vintage :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> Alpiner 4 GMT aujourd'hui. Je l'adore.


C'est joli. Très. Mais comment marche ce bezel numéroté jusqu'à 36 ??!?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*









Sympa cette ufo Reno, j'aime bien le bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Un petit peu de chaleur...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello









^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit tour en Russie ce matin :










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Un petit tour en Russie ce matin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ! Quelques unes tu disais... Tu as des montres en pagaille


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 7019642


Superbe :-!



> Sympa cette ufo Reno, j'aime bien le bracelet.


Merci Bender.

Le bracelet n'est pas d'origine, c'est un _Piero Magli_ à embouts multiples&#8230; et je trouve qu'il va remarquablement bien à cette YEMA


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *Zenith* vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais à une soirée Watch & Scotch ce soir et c'est le thème Tudor avec un des représentants Tudor USA donc je n'avais pas trop le choix 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tu pourrais vouloir être taquin, et venir avec une montre genre tiger concept, ou corgeut :-D


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah BlueBrice  ! En tout cas ça dénotera sans doute dans la foule de Pelagos et north flag que tu croiseras à mon avis !

Jolie zenith Reno, ça c'est de la patine !









en PO mais me faut un caoutchouc, c'est un poil lourd pour un daily là.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Jolie zenith Reno, ça c'est de la patine !


Merci Bender 

Années 80, mouvement ETA (hélas, pas de manuf' dans cette petite "Port-Royal")&#8230; celle-là vient de Turquie, je l'avais eu à vil prix.

Le revêtement en or du boîtier a du être décapé O_O (on voit encore des traces dans l'entrecorne)

En tout cas je suis très content de l'avoir&#8230; même si je la porte plus souvent sur bracelet acier :












> View attachment 7031841
> 
> 
> en PO mais me faut un caoutchouc, c'est un poil lourd pour un daily là.


|>


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cest vendredi : Mamie est de sortie aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* 'OCTO' heures sautantes pour un Vendredi pluvieux&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Déjà samedi








Bon week end a tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Au programme ce matin : poussière, boue et crème solaire.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

smp ti sur nato en fond de neige


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* "Tank" heures sautantes pour un Samedi sous la flotte&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars et bon week-end à tous. 3 jours ici










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon weekend!


J'adore. Ma Ocean7 préférée.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Donc à cette soirée Tudor mes amis WIS et moi avions Imprimé cette photo avec la montre en gros plan taille A4 pour le représentant Tudor en révolte du nouveau cadran de le Pelagos qui ressemble à je livre 
Bonne rigolade 








Photo empruntée

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un pti' hirsch robby rouge acheté ce matin pour changer de l'acier . Je trouvais ça plus sympa que l'orange et ça ira sur la scurfa également.

Pas mal Brice la lettre de réclamation à Tudor .


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de pluie la nuit dernière. Terrain très très glissant. Lily déjà forfait au bout d'une heure, genoux en vrac.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Donc à cette soirée Tudor mes amis WIS et moi avions Imprimé cette photo avec la montre en gros plan taille A4 pour le représentant Tudor en révolte du nouveau cadran de le Pelagos qui ressemble à je livre
> Bonne rigolade
> 
> 
> ...


D'enfer ! ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore. Ma Ocean7 préférée.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

❤ ❤ ❤Bonne St-Valentin❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell & Ross aujourd'hui pour la St Valentin et maintenant nous sommes à la maternité pour attendre l'arrivée de notre deuxième petit fils. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _*Cheverny*_&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Commentaires stp Reno ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En direct du RER B. Mais qu'il fait froid à Paris !

Ma toute récente JeanRichard pour me remonter un peu le moral. Retour dans l'hémisphère sud ce prochain dimanche.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_6699.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Commentaires stp Reno ^^


:-d

J'ai choisi (et j'insiste sur ce point) de faire une chaîne horlogère "d'ambiance", car c'est mon rapport à l'objet, plus affectif que descriptif 

J'ai vu qu'il existe beaucoup de chaînes horlogères basées sur le modèle de la présentation, mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaitais faire.

Mon objectif est de communiquer ce qui me semble essentiel : _l'impression générale_ que produit chez moi une montre.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En effet me vois mal entendre une voix faire 'Hey c'est Reno superrevuemontreblabla.com !' :-d

C'est sobre, élégant, moi j'aime.:-!

















Ces deux là aujourd'hui ! Le robby va si bien sur la Scurfa en fait,:roll: je suis bon pour me trouver un autre caoutchouc pour la PO .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha le robby pour Alex ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> En direct du RER B. Mais qu'il fait froid à Paris !
> 
> Ma toute récente JeanRichard pour me remonter un peu le moral. Retour dans l'hémisphère sud ce prochain dimanche.


Félicitations, Superbe cette JeanRichard!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Argh

Vraiment dangereux, la vie parisienne. J'ai commencé la journée en Christopher Ward. Et j'ai prévu de me calmer sur les achats en 2016. Et pouf, voilà ce qui arrive à mon hôtel à l'heure du petit déjeuner.










J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Argh
> 
> Vraiment dangereux, la vie parisienne. J'ai commencé la journée en Christopher Ward. Et j'ai prévu de me calmer sur les achats en 2016. Et pouf, voilà ce qui arrive à mon hôtel à l'heure du petit déjeuner.
> 
> ...


Une petite _Glasshütte_ vintage ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Chenonceau* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Belles montres. 
Notre deuxième petit fils est né hier, son nom est Lochlan Noël 
Bell&Ross 123 GMT aujourd'hui. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> Une petite _Glasshütte_ vintage ? ;-)


Yep, tout juste. Je feuilletai le cda en attendant mon avion (encore une fois) en retard, dimanche soir. Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas légitime que je demande à air france de prendre en charge le coût de la montre ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Yep, tout juste. Je feuilletai le cda en attendant mon avion (encore une fois) en retard, dimanche soir. *Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas légitime que je demande à air france de prendre en charge le coût de la montre ?*


Absolument !! ^_^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

wristshot à suivre, tous la grippe les pensionnaires au boulot...donc la montre passe du temps ds mon casier, trop de soins.

Félicitations Brice pour ton petit fils ! Ca mérite une montre pour lui léguer ça non ?  

Et Bravo tinitini, facture ça à la compagnie c'est justifié je pense !

Sinon je me tâte, déniché une speed pro à prix doux ou changer et partir sur une Stowa klassik sport...ne me lance pas de pierres Alex .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous. Belles montres.
> Notre deuxième petit fils est né hier, son nom est Lochlan Noël
> Bell&Ross 123 GMT aujourd'hui.
> B
> ...


Super Brice, félicitations pour ton deuxième petit fils  


Bender.Folder said:


> wristshot à suivre, tous la grippe les pensionnaires au boulot...donc la montre passe du temps ds mon casier, trop de soins.
> 
> Félicitations Brice pour ton petit fils ! Ca mérite une montre pour lui léguer ça non ?
> 
> ...


Une speed serait bien oui, la bonne 

Voilà en GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Février à Paris, troisième jour de suite... Je commence à me ratatiner un peu.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







"Diderot XI" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Février à Paris, troisième jour de suite... Je commence à me ratatiner un peu.


Viens à Jakarta


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Viens à Jakarta


Ouiiiiii ! J'ai eu un planning de fou ces dernières semaines, mais dès que j'ai un peu de temps pour remettre de l'ordre dans mes idées, je repointe mon radar sur l'Indonésie !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonsoir les amis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Brice et les canvas ! D'ailleurs c'est comment au porté ? Plus doux qu'un nato, plus rèche, rigide ? A force de voir tes photos avec et que même Alpina te pique tes wrist shot du chrono Fstaffel 1, je me dis que ça doit être du bon au poignet !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à tous.

Une petite kontiki sur bracelet en carpe, pour m'accompagner aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai 12 heures d'avance, premier essai sur canvas, il a besoin de se faire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Cheverny*_ pour une journée avec la pire météo du monde&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'ai 12 heures d'avance, premier essai sur canvas, il a besoin de se faire


Super ce canvas Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Aujourd'hui je porte ma Zodiac Super Seawolf 53. Une réédition d'une des premières montres de plongé commercialisée. 
Bonne journée à tous 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Zodiac Super Seawolf 53. Une réédition d'une des premières montres de plongé commercialisée.
> Bonne journée à tous
> B
> ...


Elle est vraiment superbe!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 7111618
> 
> 
> View attachment 7111634
> ...


Magnifique. La PO est une montre exceptionnelle à la hauteur du sub à mon avis. Même plus jolie esthétiquement je trouve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> J'ai 12 heures d'avance, premier essai sur canvas, il a besoin de se faire


Il te faut un vrai Canvas. Il a du cuir derrière celui la?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Brice et les canvas ! D'ailleurs c'est comment au porté ? Plus doux qu'un nato, plus rèche, rigide ? A force de voir tes photos avec et que même Alpina te pique tes wrist shot du chrono Fstaffel 1, je me dis que ça doit être du bon au poignet !


Ah ouais moi je porterai presque que ca.  même mes pantoufles sont en Canvas ;-)
Ceux ci sont du Canvas de sac de l'armée par example , du Vietnam... Ou d'un vendeur de matériaux de qualités. Ils sont doubles et n'ont pas de cuir. C'est très souple et pas rêche du tout. Plus confortable que certains de ces natos trop épais ou rigide. Jàdore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Il te faut un vrai Canvas. Il a du cuir derrière celui la?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui mais ça se porte bien malgré l'épaisseur, je voulais une teinte gris/bleu et ça va au top sur cette seiko  








Je garde au chaud la réf de ton ami  


DMCBanshee said:


> Super ce canvas Alex!


Yes yes  merci

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

Orient Star Seeker GMT automatique sur cuir Panatime.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Retour : J-3 ! Ma toute récente glasshütte "ponctualité air france", qui, je l'espère, m'aidera à passer un vendredi un peu plus excitant que ne le fut ce piètre jeudi.










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est *DUMAS*.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci pour la Po Brice, en effet quand on taquine ces prix là pour beaucoup la Sub est l'investissement par excellence et une évidence, d'ailleurs je regardais un peu leur cote hier. Outre l'aiguille des heures, que je suis plus sensible à l'innovation et à un look un poil moderne ,sportif, la forme du boîtier très anguleux et massif c'est ce que je ne supportais pas trop après une journée au poignet mais un jour peut être....C'est plus l'explorer polar 16570 qui me botte chez eux mais je porte déjà peu l'AT blanche offerte par ma femme et le GMT ne m'est d'aucune utilité.

View attachment 7121442


View attachment 7121458


Un peu de PO sur le robby pour Alex et une photo de groupe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aujourd'hui j'essaie les dernière arrivé une AATOS Tourbillon et cette après-mdi Benarus Remora II. Le vert de ce cadran est superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _*Lavalière*_&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Retour : J-2

Tout va bien, dernière journée de boulot avant d'aller à roissy.










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je profite du retour de SAV de ma "*Pyrate*" pour enfin pouvoir la porter&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne fin de semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un excellent week-end à tous.

Je l'ai commencé ce matin tôt avec la Panerai 005 sur un bracelet...

Canvas... Oui je pense que vous l'aviez deviné 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes : retour, J-1 ! Embarquement dans moins d'une heure, et je suis à la maison demain, 2h du mat.

Mon compagnon de voyage pour le trajet :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Wostok


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Arrivé cette nuit à Tana, reprise de la vie quotidienne : direction bureau, avec une petite russe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Boschett DWP, bonne semaine!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)

Ce matin, la _*Cheverny*_ pour un rendez-vous :



















Sur croco véritable et déployante Yonger :



















&#8230; et pour cet après-midi, la *PYRATE* :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Week-end bien occupé mais j'ai porté celles-ci après la pam 005

La Tudor submariner bleu sur Nato gris pour le dîner d'anniversaire de ma nièce samedi soir. 









La Seiko Cocktail Time sur un bracelet Nato de DrunkArtStraps fait avec un cuir gris (reflets bleus) November Skies de chez Horween









Aujourd'hui je commence la semaine avec un peu de couleur vu que c'est lundi  puis en plus le ciel est bien gris 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Week-end bien occupé mais j'ai porté celles-ci après la pam 005
> 
> La Tudor submariner bleu sur Nato gris pour le dîner d'anniversaire de ma nièce samedi soir.
> 
> ...


C'est un hirsch rubber sur la BnR Brice?
Superbe la coktail ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> C'est un hirsch rubber sur la BnR Brice?
> Superbe la coktail ^^


Merci Alex.

Non c'est le OEM bracelet caoutchouc de Bell & Ross qui est d'ailleurs super. J'ai la version tropic aussi. Ils font des super bracelets rubbber :-!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Congés 2j, bossé ce week end. Ravi de ne plus être sur la planète grippe 

J'ai hâte d'être mercredi, mon collègue a reçu mes bonetto cinturini et on bosse ensemble que dans 2j. (bon ça m'a évité la douane pour 2€...chiant cette limite de 60€ ici sous peine d'être taxé)

Finalement pas de Speed' Alex. Le gentil ebayeur ne m'a pas attendu comme promis. Dommage, je venais d'expédier mon chrono SMP vers la Norvège et j'avais les fonds. J'en trouverai une plus tard. ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 7166274
> 
> 
> Congés 2j, bossé ce week end. Ravi de ne plus être sur la planète grippe
> ...


A la bonne heure, donc la speedmaster l'emporte sur les autres options ^^

Bonne chasse  


Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Alex.
> 
> Non c'est le OEM bracelet caoutchouc de Bell & Ross qui est d'ailleurs super. J'ai la version tropic aussi. Ils font des super bracelets rubbber :-!
> 
> ...


Oui oui ils ont l'air top :-¡


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A la votre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un gentil mignon paquet m'attendait au bureau hier.

Je la trouve parfaite, forme du boîtier, épaisseur, équilibre sur le poignet. Ma Steinhart a un côté un peu plus camionesque. La glycine fait plus "plongée de soirée".


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Belles montres messieurs !

mais mais mais Brice à de nouveau une Pelagos ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Un gentil mignon paquet m'attendait au bureau hier.
> 
> Je la trouve parfaite, forme du boîtier, épaisseur, équilibre sur le poignet. Ma Steinhart a un côté un peu plus camionesque. La glycine fait plus "plongée de soirée".


J'en compte 5 ou 6 en 2016  à cette allure il va te falloir des bras supplémentaires l'ami


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *PYRATE*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> J'en compte 5 ou 6 en 2016  à cette allure il va te falloir des bras supplémentaires l'ami


Deux bras mais dix doigts !

Que j'aie une montre à chaque doigt 
Et un doigt dans chaque pays
Et que chaque pays soit à moi
Je sais quand même que chaque nuit
Tout seul au fond de ma fumerie 
Pour un public de vieux Chinois 
Je leur chanterai ma chanson à moi 
Celle du temps où je m'appelais Jacky


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'ai l'impression que le remontage auto de ma longines commence à lâcher :-(










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

11eme pelagos brice ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...  non. C'est la même. Celle que j'avais acheté neuve à mon AD en octobre 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Evidenza encore, pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaaaa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> 11eme pelagos brice ?


Non, euh, pas vraiment 
C'est celle que j'avais acheté neuve à mon AD  donc elle était en vacances quoi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Hier soir je portais l'Alpina PVD sur Canvas couleur charbon 









Aujourd'hui la Pelagos à nouveau mais sur un nouveau bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT et DrunkArtStraps canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à tous. Climat parisien pour nous ce matin. Petite pluie hypocrite, ciel gris et 20° à peine à 7h du mat : pas bon pour le moral, tout ça. Faut vraiment que je commence à préparer mon plan d'émigration pour l'Indonésie


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à tous. Climat parisien pour nous ce matin. Petite pluie hypocrite, ciel gris et 20° à peine à 7h du mat : pas bon pour le moral, tout ça. Faut vraiment que je commence à préparer mon plan d'émigration pour l'Indonésie


Vas y raconte, pm moi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus parce que Reno ne montre pas la sienne ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une de plus parce que Reno ne montre pas la sienne ^^


:-!

Faut reconnaître, ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas portée&#8230; mais je tourne avec les deux nouvelles Yonger, ces dernières semaines.

Je ressortirai la Speed un de ces jours ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à tous. Climat parisien pour nous ce matin. Petite pluie hypocrite, ciel gris et 20° à peine à 7h du mat : pas bon pour le moral, tout ça. Faut vraiment que je commence à préparer mon plan d'émigration pour l'Indonésie


:-d

Si ça peut te remonter le moral, la température ici c'est plutôt *2°* que 20 ;-)

Superbe, la DIFOR :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à tous. Climat parisien pour nous ce matin. Petite pluie hypocrite, ciel gris et 20° à peine à 7h du mat : pas bon pour le moral, tout ça. Faut vraiment que je commence à préparer mon plan d'émigration pour l'Indonésie


Ici c'est -15 degrés et -25 avec le facteur vent et de plus je dois aller travailler à l'extérieur!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ici c'est -15 degrés et -25 avec le facteur vent et de plus je dois aller travailler à l'extérieur!


O_O là c'est un peu _frisquet_ à mon goût :-$


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ici c'est -15 degrés et -25 avec le facteur vent et de plus je dois aller travailler à l'extérieur!


Ok, les gars, j'admets être un peu une mauviette qui se plaint pour pas grand chose. Depuis 9h du matin, plein soleil et un 26° stable dans mon coin, et nous avons déjeuné en terrasse à midi 

J.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et un excellent Vendredi.

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono sur....

Vous 'avez deviné ... Un bracelet Canvas :-$

TGIF!!

Ciao. A+
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à tous. Climat parisien pour nous ce matin. Petite pluie hypocrite, ciel gris et 20° à peine à 7h du mat : pas bon pour le moral, tout ça. Faut vraiment que je commence à préparer mon plan d'émigration pour l'Indonésie


20 degrés celsius?? A 7h du matin c'est très bien surtout en hiver!! Faut pas se plaindre. 

Ici il faisait 3 ou 4 à 7h. Maintenant il fait 7 et fera 11 l'après midi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

5 petits degrés, dehors&#8230; et la *PYRATE* au poignet pour mettre un peu de couleur dans la grisaille&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ici c'est -15 degrés et -25 avec le facteur vent et de plus je dois aller travailler à l'extérieur!


La vache, bon courage dehors Simon :/ 
Ici c'est climatisation même pour dormir 22 degrés sinon c'est trop chaud et on transpire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La vache, bon courage dehors Simon :/
> Ici c'est climatisation même pour dormir 22 degrés sinon c'est trop chaud et on transpire


Alors ça pour le coup, c'est VRAIMENT mon cauchemar&#8230; :-$

Je n'ai jamais supporté la chaleur&#8230; quand j'étais gamin, j'ai le souvenir d'étés dans le Sud, avec des températures qui ne descendaient pas au dessous de 25° la nuit o|
En 2006, une amie m'avait invité à Nice en Juillet, c'était le même cirque, température nocturne : presque 30° (faut dire que c'était une année particulière, même les "locaux" se plaignaient de la chaleur&#8230; l'année suivante, ses parents ont fait installer la clime, c'est dire).

D'autres souvenirs pénibles, au Sénégal et surtout l'année en Egypte où j'ai failli claquer suite à un coup de chaleur dans la vallée des reines&#8230; un souvenir mémorable :-x

Nan, décidément, à bien choisir, je préfère le froid extrême aux chaleurs excessives :think: (bon, si j'ai _vraiment_ le choix, j'opte pour du franchement tempéré :-d )


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Je n'ai pas pu résister, et j'ai acheté une montre absolument impratique... mais je l'aime bien


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Je n'ai pas pu résister, et j'ai acheté une montre absolument impratique... mais je l'aime bien


Très jolie 'marine' 

Le mouvement est un molnija, j'imagine ? :think:

Félicitations, oprzemyslaw


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonetto cinturini vs isofrane  revue à suivre !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour commencer le week-end ce sera la Pelagos sur bracelet cuir couleur whisky de chez Horween


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite nouvelle qui vient de demander l'asile politique à Madagascar. Elle avait pourtant l'air très bien traitée, dans son lieu de résidence d'origine.

(Elle est à la bonne date, aujourd'hui. Sans changement rapide, ça ne lui arrivera pas tous les jours. Il faudra qu'elle fasse un effort à ce sujet)










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"_Lavalière_" pour un Samedi glacial&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Helloooo bon week-end à vous









J'attends impatiemment ce bracelet pour ma speed, ça va trop le faire et surtout ira avec le marron et le noir, le gris est un excellent compromis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon week-end les gars!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Alors ça pour le coup, c'est VRAIMENT mon cauchemar&#8230; :-$
> 
> Je n'ai jamais supporté la chaleur&#8230; quand j'étais gamin, j'ai le souvenir d'étés dans le Sud, avec des températures qui ne descendaient pas au dessous de 25° la nuit o|
> En 2006, une amie m'avait invité à Nice en Juillet, c'était le même cirque, température nocturne : presque 30° (faut dire que c'était une année particulière, même les "locaux" se plaignaient de la chaleur&#8230; l'année suivante, ses parents ont fait installer la clime, c'est dire).
> ...


On je s'y habitué pas à vrai dire, j'aime le chaud étant du Sud, grandi en Afrique, mais sans clim c'est éprouvant  
A côté de ça en hiver boire des cocktails dans une piscine ça fait plaisir  


oprzemyslaw said:


> Je n'ai pas pu résister, et j'ai acheté une montre absolument impratique... mais je l'aime bien


Je la trouve super :-¡¡


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bon samedi à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement ce soir la AATOS Tourbillon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement ce soir la AATOS Tourbillon


Très cool. Tu as d'autres photos ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai changé pour la fin d'après midi. Ma chrono Startimer sur un bracelet Canvas de DrewStraps 
Ciao. B

Mon copain Turbo vous donne le bonjour 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Nezumi ou fliegerstaffel panda brice? je lorgne les deux ...Lequel selon toi?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pas d'hesitation... Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 
J'adore la mienne


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Zzzzzz. Pas réussi à me réveiller à temps pour le départ du Super Sport de ce matin à Phillip Island à 5h30. Mais départ du superbike dans 5 minutes ! Brouuuuuuuuuuuu.










J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool. Tu as d'autres photos ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Je vais essayer d'en prendre quelques une ajourd'hui, pour le prix elle est très bien.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Zzzzzz. Pas réussi à me réveiller à temps pour le départ du Super Sport de ce matin à Phillip Island à 5h30. Mais départ du superbike dans 5 minutes ! Brouuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the race!! Et super cette montre je l'ais vu sur KS mais j'ai dû passé mon tour...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Profitez bien de votre dimanche!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Master Elements_ au poignet&#8230; il fait beau, mais ça caille sévère, avec un vent qui glace les os&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bon dimanche. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *PYRATE* :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Voilà Brice quelques photos de cette ultra affordable Aatos


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Transylvanienne cette mise en scène !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you for the photos.
Tourbillon movement is no joke

ou l'as tu achete? j'en ai jamais entendu parle.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine les gars, direction bureau avec un certain retard.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et moi, je suis arrivé à l'heure (mais tout juste  )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> thank you for the photos.
> Tourbillon movement is no joke
> 
> ou l'as tu achete? j'en ai jamais entendu parle.


Un ami d'un ami est horloger et il avais cette montre de trop donc je l'ais acheter...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La même qu'hier, bonne semaine les boys!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Lundi est désormais le jour des micros donc je porte la Scurfa D1 SS gen2
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Cheverny*_ sous le soleil b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'adore le look délicieusement rétro de ce chrono.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite plongeuse pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nuages, ciel gris, pluie fine, froid polaire&#8230; il faut mettre un peu de couleur dans tout ça :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm sur Zulu


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa









Un teaser pour Reno qui apparemment à égaré sa speedmaster  
Et un rappel pour Tom


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko day pour moi :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, tu as gagné, je la porte aujourd'hui ^_^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut. Jolies speedies les gars. J'adore.

De mon côté je porte une Panerai 005 sur canvas bien sûr ;-)

A+

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On est censé recevoir 30cm de neige aujourd'hui avec des vents de 35 km/h cette après-midi! Ahhhh si le printemps peu arriver....


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Une bonne grosse pluie mérite bien 600m d'étanchéité non ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement cette après-midi pour la tortue camo, Rambo vous dit un ptit bonjour!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Une montre que j'adore mais que j'hésite souvent à porter parce-qu'elle manque quand même un peu de discrétion.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

La petite dernière une vieille Poljot Militaire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Diderot XI" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La russe contemporaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière une vieille Poljot Militaire


J'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Tudor sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci Brice, j'aime bien le vieillissement dans le cadran!



Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Tudor sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment top sur bracelet SS IMHO....


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Enfin vendredi !










Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *PYRATE*, sur un bracelet gomme qu'on croirait fait sur mesure pour elle ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi, la fin de semaine approche!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

PO, ces deux derniers jours,

ps : c'est un poil chiant la fonction d'inclusion des photos qui flanche...je dois réuploader, poster, supprimer et réuploader pour avoir un affichage dans mon post...Vous aussi ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De la couleur pour vendredi.

TGIF!

Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 7306154
> 
> 
> PO, ces deux derniers jours,


:-!



> ps : c'est un poil chiant la fonction d'inclusion des photos qui flanche...je dois réuploader, poster, supprimer et réuploader pour avoir un affichage dans mon post...Vous aussi ?


J'utilise un hébergeur externe (ImageShack pour ne pas le nommer) et je _copie+colle_ le lien&#8230; ça permet de na pas dépendre de l'hébergement de WUS. Ça me coûte ~38$ par an, j'ai presque 26000 images hébergées là-bas, sans limite de stockage ni de durée.

Je ne comprends même pas comment un site de la taille de WUS propose encore l'hébergement de photos "en interne" ; vu le nombre de membres, ça suppose qu'ils aient des serveurs énormes rien que pour héberger les images de leurs membres&#8230; ça n'a juste aucun sens, et financièrement, pour eux, c'est suicidaire. Ou alors ils envisagent de rendre cette option payante, à plus ou moins brève échéance :think:


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci du tuyau Reno, j'y avais pensé mais vu la praticité d'uploader en direct via WUS, je me sers peu de mon compte servimg par exemple. Je ferais comme ça à l'avenir. 

Brice j'adore le soucis du détail, bracelets, canvas, chemise  . Sérieux demande des royalties à Alpina, ils sont quand même gonflés de te piquer tes wristshots pour les coller sur leur site. Ou des montres en guise de dédommagement ? 

Sinon ou sont Alex et sa moonwatch ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ici ici je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster hier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ici ici je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster hier


Faut reconnaître, le NATO Omega, il n'a pas l'air dégueu |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Cheverny, aujourd'hui sur un très bracelet gomme très chouette qui était à l'origine sur une Vostok, et qui à ce jour n'avait pas trouvé à s'employer&#8230; je trouve qu'il va particulièrement bien à cette française


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super ce canvas Olive! C'est de DrunkArts?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m, bon samedi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super ce canvas Olive! C'est de DrunkArts?


Ouais. Un vieux sac de l'armée et il y a à même les écritures originales de sac au bout du bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Tudor et Canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petit week-end moto à la campagne : ça va être dur de reprendre le boulot lundi !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour l'après-midi une autre Tudor et bien sûr un autre Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous les gars


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Petit week-end moto à la campagne : ça va être dur de reprendre le boulot lundi !


Splendide !! Le pied bécane adventure


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Type A* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3ième au poignet aujourd'hui... J'essaie cette submariner sur Nato, je ne suis pas fan de Nato mais j'aime bien le résultat!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Quelle heure est-il?

C'est tous les Français je me souviens...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai porté la Seiko Cocktail Time sur un nouveau bracelet Canvas gris avec un effet bleu. Le même que j'avais sur ma Tudor sub hier 









Et avec la belle Roxy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin.

Seiko cocktail pour moi aussi.

Je cherchais depuis longtemps un bracelet qui convienne à cette petite seiko au caractère un peu difficile. Je crois que j'ai enfin trouvé.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm, bonne semaine


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin.
> 
> Seiko cocktail pour moi aussi.
> 
> Je cherchais depuis longtemps un bracelet qui convienne à cette petite seiko au caractère un peu difficile. Je crois que j'ai enfin trouvé.


Très sympa les cocktails, ça donne envie  


Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai porté la Seiko Cocktail Time sur un nouveau bracelet Canvas gris avec un effet bleu. Le même que j'avais sur ma Tudor sub hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. Je commence avec à Tudor vibrage submariner 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> Quelle heure est-il?
> 
> C'est tous les Français je me souviens...


Il est précisément 14:34 ^^
Belle MDP :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée, ce sera l'alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur....

Canvas :-?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Alligator pour la _Cheverny_, aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos sur un bracelet en cuir pour changer et pour l'habiller un peu plus au bureau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce chrono alpina grand date commence à me chauffer de plus en plus 

Pour moi aujourd'hui, c'était ça :


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'ai calmé mes envies de Flieger avec une surprise qui arrive fin de semaine .

Sympa cette Bernhardt ! 

Sinon moi j'aimerais bien un pote comme celui de Brice qui me fasse profiter de ses talents de créateur de bracelets !  

Moi c'est glande à la maison, reprise demain puis vacances ! Si je suis pas trop flemmard je fais un pti wristshot de ma scurfa, je porte quasi que ça ces derniers jours.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée, ce sera l'alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur....
> 
> Canvas :-?
> 
> ...


Fais croquer un Canvas stp Brice , ton pote ne prend pas de commande malheureusement 
Yen a pas un en trop dans tes tiroirs ? ^^ 20 mm

A force de nous faire baver , bah voilà lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'ai calmé mes envies de Flieger avec une surprise qui arrive fin de semaine .
> 
> Sympa cette Bernhardt !
> 
> ...


Une speedy ? Ou alpina ?

^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* Pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT et

Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

GMT aussi et 
Pas canvas 

Izzooo ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pas GMT, et sur metal : Tissot pour moi ce matin. Et je suis à la recherche d'une Tissot PR 516 Seastar pas trop chère. Si quelqu'un a ça dans un coin...










Et ma préparation d'installation en Indonésie avance à grand pas : j'ai été à deux doigts de me faire renverser par la voiture de l'ambassade d'Indonésie dans les embouteillages ce matin (il a déboité pour faire du "laissez moi passer, savez vous qui je suis" au moment où je passais en interfile en moto) :-D

Bonne matinée à tous.
J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Pas GMT, et sur metal : Tissot pour moi ce matin. Et je suis à la recherche d'une Tissot PR 516 Seastar pas trop chère. Si quelqu'un a ça dans un coin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as un wrist shot Jérôme? Elle est très belle cette Tissot :-!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Tu as un wrist shot Jérôme? Elle est très belle cette Tissot :-!


Ça peut se gérer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vraiment bien :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas posté ici...

La seule et unique, cultissime pepsi, elle dormait au coffre et je viens de la récupérer, 'tain y a pas meilleure Roro pour moi... En plus avec les 3 inserts et le jubilé, c'est 6 montres en 1. Tu mets la noire et ça devient presque une 16610... Une merveille...

Je repars en lune de miel...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Superbe GMT.

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pam005 sur cuir Kodiak. 
Ciao. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les photos ne sont pas du jour, mais c'est la montre que je porte :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une matinée qui démarre doucement.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La russe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


Like like like


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B&R GMT ce matin et j'essaye de décider si je la vend avec ma Pam pour acheter une Rolex ou le nouveau chrono IWC en bleu . 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^Who called dibs again?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> B&R GMT ce matin et j'essaye de décider si je la vend avec ma Pam pour acheter une Rolex ou le nouveau chrono IWC en bleu .
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Aie aie aie , il ressemble à quoi ce chrono iwc ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Aie aie aie , il ressemble à quoi ce chrono iwc ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Effectivement ce chrono en bleu est superbe !! Bon torticolis cérébral pour décider hehe


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah mais t'es pas un fana de cadrans bleus ? C'est quasi couru d'avance ce choix non ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Philistin que je suis : je crois que je prefere (de beaucoup) tes alpinas équivalentes.

J.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cadran classique noir poudre et le magnifique cadran ardoise plus joli en vrai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Damasko incarne un meilleur rapport q/p . alpina stowa aussi. Sinon quelle rolex ? J'y songe mais j'attends le 3255 dans une explorer ou autre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Effectivement ce chrono en bleu est superbe !! Bon torticolis cérébral pour décider hehe


Dur dur ce hobby de fou  
Il faut que je les vois en vrai d'abord. Min AD devrait les avoir d'ici un moi je pense.



Bender.Folder said:


> Ah mais t'es pas un fana de cadrans bleus ? C'est quasi couru d'avance ce choix non ?


Oui. Le bleu est la couleur préférée  mais je n'ai pas bcp de montres bleues. 
Je ne sais pas encore car j'envisage d'acheter une Rolex SDc So je vends la Pam et B&R et ML aussi. On verra. 
Si c'est le cas j'achèterai la IWC l'an prochain



tinitini said:


> Philistin que je suis : je crois que je prefere (de beaucoup) tes alpinas équivalentes.
> 
> J.


Sérieusement??  c'est vrai que les Alpinas ne sont pas appréciées à leur juste valeur. Je garderai là panda quand même.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Like like like


Merci Alex, je ne suis pas fan de cadran blanc normalement mais cette diver est vraiment bien!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir C'est le tour de la Pelagos sur cuir whiskey 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petit rayon de soleil dès le matin. Un peu de couleur au poignet. Perspective de gros restaurant à midi : ce vendredi s'annonce "pas si pire".










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello a tous, enfin vendredi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une russe aujourd'hui&#8230; 







_*Komandirskie*_ sur gomme *orange* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Oui comme tu dit Alex, enfin vendredi!! MWW Tatoskok sur canvas camo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Petit rayon de soleil dès le matin. Un peu de couleur au poignet. Perspective de gros restaurant à midi : ce vendredi s'annonce "pas si pire".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore cette montre. 
Bon vendredi alors 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La russe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je comment ce vendredi avec le chrono grande date Fliegerstaffel 1 sur Canvas bien sûr 
Ciao

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HANWE


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'*Komandirskie*' b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Arrivée hier soir et bientôt sur Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new arrival on the OEM leather but canvas will be on shortly  love the details and size is spot on for me. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool cette boucle sur la oris .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Bender.Folder said:


> Cool cette boucle sur la oris .


Merci. De tres bons détails sur cette Oris à mon avis.

J'adore ta Stowa. Trop cool le look noir/blanc monochrome et tres industriel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et la revoilà sur un vieux bracelet en canvas de Drew. Look différent mais j'aime bcp aussi. Beaucoup de caractère.





































Et ce gars était curieux de savoir quelle montre je portais  
Enfin je crois qu'il se demandait plutôt qu'est-ce que ce barbu bizarre avec son chien faisait ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool sur ce strap olive. Ca matche bien les fliegers je trouve. Surement un petit coté armée qui leur colle bien.

C'est la Stowa TO2 . Une occase de 3 mois craquage immédiat. Me reste a lui trouver un canvas/ nato et un cuir plus confortable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais changé pour me Pelagos pour rencontrer des amis à notre concession Rolex pour préparer notre prochain achat 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. De tres bons détails sur cette Oris à mon avis.
> 
> J'adore ta Stowa. Trop cool le look noir/blanc monochrome et tres industriel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sympa ta speed lol

Bien cool les fliegers 21st centuries ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Et la revoilà sur un vieux bracelet en canvas de Drew. Look différent mais j'aime bcp aussi. Beaucoup de caractère.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Brice ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Encore une journée Seiko pour moi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pareil ici









Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'avais changé pour me Pelagos pour rencontrer des amis à notre concession Rolex pour préparer notre prochain achat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça fait plaisir que tu ai essayé la GMTiic, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah je vote SD au vu des photos.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui en *PYRATE* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ce boîtier, quel classe ce Jorg. Pas d'alternances poli/brossé , ni de mouvement manuf mais avouons qu'il est beau ce finish et cette couronne bien usinée. C'est la 10eme produite, ça rajoute un peu d'exclusivité.

Me faut juste un strap plus à mon goût, le premier proprio à coupé le caoutchouc juste pile à 17cm, ça me presse la boucle sur la peau , c'est un poil court, dommage.

Sinon, vivement Bâle, hâte de voir toutes les surprises promises.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Changement d'équipe pour la soirée. Mega coup de soleil après la matinée passée dehors. Ça tape pas mal. Je prends l'avion pour la France ce soir (demain ?) à 2h du mat'. Je sens que la nuit va être joyeuse...



















J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ce boîtier, quel classe ce Jorg. Pas d'alternances poli/brossé , ni de mouvement manuf mais avouons qu'il est beau ce finish et cette couronne bien usinée. C'est la 10eme produite, ça rajoute un peu d'exclusivité.
> 
> Me faut juste un strap plus à mon goût, le premier proprio à coupé le caoutchouc juste pile à 17cm, ça me presse la boucle sur la peau , c'est un poil court, dommage.
> 
> Sinon, vivement Bâle, hâte de voir toutes les surprises promises.


Elle a l'air très chouette celle la. Tu as d'autres photos? Quelle est la marque et modèle? 
As tu essaye le Hirsch pure ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce dimanche avec la Oris ProPilot BigCrown sur un bracelet cuir vert fait par Stewart a Heuerville en en Angleterre. 
Ciao. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est un bonetto cinturini sur la Stowa TO2. Le premier propriétaire l'a coupé un poil court pour moi et je suis pas fan des montres serrées au poignet. J'ai déjà eu le hirsch pure entre les mains, je préfère un poil plus épais. Je vais me racheter des bonetto, sont pas mal pour le prix. 

Dur de trouver des canvas sans cuir dessous ici. .


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Prim Tchèque-Slovaque


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bonne semaine à tous =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est un bonetto cinturini sur la Stowa TO2. Le premier propriétaire l'a coupé un poil court pour moi et je suis pas fan des montres serrées au poignet. J'ai déjà eu le hirsch pure entre les mains, je préfère un poil plus épais. Je vais me racheter des bonetto, sont pas mal pour le prix.
> 
> Dur de trouver des canvas sans cuir dessous ici. .


Vas sur strapcoode ils en ont qlq un


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

cette speed te quittes plus. ! 

watchgecko en a aussi et ils sont en europe. Merci du tuyau.

J'attends un gasgasbones pour la Po d'ailleurs.

Pour le fun, sur l'acier de la Po.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe oui elle gagne de l'affection chaque jour qui passe , son côté épuré et sobre me plaît beaucoup et ça passe partout, me permettant de rester low profile avec une belle montre ( sans incitation aux clichés rolex) . Et peu de gens en porte ici donc c'est bonhard ^^ !










Je compte faire une petite revue dans les semaines à venir, voir mois car entre le taf et les enfants c'est plutôt busy lol


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un tonneau pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Sympa, ce tonneau.

Pour moi : bienvenu en france ? C'est *long*... suffisament long pour que j'ai l'impression d'être encore à Mada.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Petite photo de famille. T'inquiètes Alex, un jour , une speed reviendra.

Je suis pas un expert en cuir mais, un alligator c'est plus souple que le buffle ? Le cuir d'origine de la Stowa est raide comme pas permis..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego **500m, **bonne semaine à tous!*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Sympa, ce tonneau.


Merci tinitini 



> Pour moi : bienvenu en france ? C'est *long*... suffisament long pour que j'ai l'impression d'être encore à Mada.


Superbe |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Belle collection, Bender |>



> Je suis pas un expert en cuir mais, un alligator c'est plus souple que le buffle ? Le cuir d'origine de la Stowa est raide comme pas permis..


Les deux que j'ai (20 et 22mm) sont d'une souplesse inouïe. Mais il s'agit de bracelets "artisanaux"&#8230; j'ignore si les plus "industriels" le sont autant.



















_Dans le genre_, la patte de poulet, c'est phénoménal (mais c'est un peu moins souple) :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jolies montres les gars?? Les Speedy sont trop belles.

Je porte ma Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Si t'as des adresses Reno  je prends. Je songeais à canotage , c'est un budget mais bon, c'est raisonnable pour de l'artisanal passionné.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Si t'as des adresses Reno  je prends. Je songeais à canotage , c'est un budget mais bon, c'est raisonnable pour de l'artisanal passionné.


Les miens viennent de Thaïlande&#8230; mais le problème c'est que les vendeurs ont tendance à disparaitre du jour au lendemain&#8230; sinon, c'est vraiment du "rustique" ; c'est pas toujours très droit, mais par contre les cuirs sont super souples ;-) une fois qu'on y a goûté, c'est vraiment TRÈS dur de revenir aux bracelets du commerce tradi&#8230; j'ai des bracelets en peaux exotiques "officiels", et je les trouve beaucoup plus rigides.

Faut farfouiller sur la baie, on trouve des trucs sympas&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci  je vais fouiner un coup.

une revue d'un mr mieux équipé que moi sur la TO2, tu verras bien le beau boîtier Brice, https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-flieger-t02-impression-2399418.html


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Une Sinn sur de l'autruche pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette montre cette après-midi Helm Vanuatu. Superbe montre pour le prix...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina chrono PVD pour la soirée. 
Sur canvas bien sûr ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina chrono PVD pour la soirée.
> Sur canvas bien sûr ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment terrible ce combo!! Hey Brice, ce canvas orange irais bien sur la Helm juste en haut


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe ces montres  


20100 said:


> View attachment 7433530
> 
> Une Sinn sur de l'autruche pour commencer la semaine.





DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette montre cette après-midi Helm Vanuatu. Superbe montre pour le prix...





Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina chrono PVD pour la soirée.
> Sur canvas bien sûr ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

GMT Tuesday


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite Glycine Airman pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

La journée commence en Shogun.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

les reflets du rétro éclairage de mon clavier m'ont inspiré tardivement hier dans la nuit.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Montre lunaire sur toile grise&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai entailler quelques érables à la maison avec les enfants. C'est le temps de récolter une peu d'eau d'érable!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Oris Propilot sur un bracelet fait avec du cuir qui date de WWII 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, suite à une longue réflexion j'ai finalement franchi le cap. 
Bye GMT, hello LVc








^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DJR encore pour aujourd'hui.










Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Eh beh alex, direct quoi . Je préfère la lunette verte cadran noir, mais ta 'hulk' est superbe. Dire que y'a 3 ans j'aimais les belles montres de loin, par appréciation des belles choses et là...je suis en mode vacances casual, visé aux news de Baselworld....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Eh beh alex, direct quoi . Je préfère la lunette verte cadran noir, mais ta 'hulk' est superbe. Dire que y'a 3 ans j'aimais les belles montres de loin, par appréciation des belles choses et là...je suis en mode vacances casual, visé aux news de Baselworld....


Ça trottait depuis qlqs mois déjà après avoir vu la LVc en chaire , le cadran est unique ( difficile à décrire il faut vraiment le voir), et voilà une fois de plus j'ai fais preuve de faiblesse  
Le vendeur pour me donner bonne conscience m'a dit : c'est bien de changer de climat, les cadrans noirs sont partout ( il portait une YM cadran blanc/beige )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars, suite à une longue réflexion j'ai finalement franchi le cap.
> Bye GMT, hello LVc
> 
> 
> ...


Wow super Alex, félicitations! Les vertes sont mes préférer profite-en bien!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Et si on se créait un fil Baselworld 2016 en parallèle sur quantième messieurs ? Histoire de causer des news mais en français ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fais péter Tom !! ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Et si on se créait un fil Baselworld 2016 en parallèle sur quantième messieurs ? Histoire de causer des news mais en français ?


Suis tombé sur Tudor avec les BB en in-house et la 36 mm smooth bezel    
Bien cool, par contre les BB eta vont prendre un mauvais coup :/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow super Alex, félicitations! Les vertes sont mes préférer profite-en bien!


Hehe merci Simon, elles sont splendide mais pour bcp ca passe ou ça casse lol
A voir en vrai   
Happy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars, suite à une longue réflexion j'ai finalement franchi le cap.
> Bye GMT, hello LVc
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi?!!?punaise! Tu ne plaisantes pas! Génial. Félicitations!! Qu'en penses tu? 
Moins discrète ? Autant passés partout?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avec les nouvelles de basel et Tudor étant une de mes marques préférées, je porte ma Tudor submariner bleu ce matin. 
Ciao 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok je prépare ça ! Moi la BB36 j'adhère, annoncée à 2400 chf ça fait grosso modo du 2000€ voire moins sur le gris, ça permet d'avoir une montre finition tudor pour à peine plus qu'une montre moyenne gamme Sgroup.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Quoi?!!?punaise! Tu ne plaisantes pas! Génial. Félicitations!! Qu'en penses tu?
> Moins discrète ? Autant passés partout?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha oui en échange avec ma GMTiic ça n'a pas fait trop mal à ma bourse  
Première impression très positive, en rapport avec la subc la boucle et micro réglages du bracelet c'est top, le lume bleu j'adore, la lunette verte est plutôt prononcée mais ne fait pas cheap, le cadran oscille du noir au vert clair voir électrique ( difficile à décrire il faut le voir ) j'adore la GMTiic donc pour l'avoir troquer tu imagines bien qu'il fallait du lourd pour me convaincre


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f474/baselworld-2016-discutons-en-3009954.html#post27057538

*Topic Basel 2016 !


*


----------



## Julienskis (Apr 22, 2015)

Reno said:


> Montre lunaire sur toile grise&#8230; b-)


Quelle est la matière de ce bracelet ? Il est splendide ! Où le trouver ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je rentre à la maison avec la Promaster


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tu as l'acier qui va dessus Brice ? J'ai vu qu'il avait une déployante intégrée; ça doit être cool. Fonction qui manque à des plongeuses bien plus onéreuses.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Évidemment...









Bonne journée à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un achat tout frais d'hier soir. On fait des rencontres bien cool à Paris.










Très heureux de cet achat mais, une fois rentré à l'hôtel, j'en ai vraiment bavé pour remettre les deux maillons qui manquaient au bracelet pour qu'il soit à ma taille. Vraiment pas facile sans outils. Jusqu'à ce que j'ai l'idée d'utiliser l'outil "tire-bouchon" de mon multifonction victorinox qui traîne toujours au fond de mon sac de voyage. Rien ne résiste à un bon tire bouchon !

Bonne journée à vous. 
J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Un achat tout frais d'hier soir. On fait des rencontres bien cool à Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'hais ce type de maille aussi... Cool le cadran de cette Seiko!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vieille photo mais je porte cette verte pour la St-Patrick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Rien de spécial prévu pour St Patrick, boulot dodo 
Et vous ?

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT sur Canvas aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Tu as l'acier qui va dessus Brice ? J'ai vu qu'il avait une déployante intégrée; ça doit être cool. Fonction qui manque à des plongeuses bien plus onéreuses.


Non je l'ai acheté sur un bracelet caoutchouc bleu. Jee ne porte pas les bracelets en principe à part les montres comme une sub ou SD...
Je l'ai enlève de suite quand j'achète une montre qui a un bracelet comme mon Alpina panda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vieille photo mais je porte cette verte pour la St-Patrick


Une "verte" aussi pour moi ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une "verte" aussi pour moi ;-)


Superbe cette Armida Reno! Le Bronze et vert vont vraiment bien ensemble...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Évidemment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Alex vraiment j'adore cette Rolex, mais l'as tu acheté seulement pour allez avec les couleurs de la St-Patrick? Ca fais dispendieux pour une journée... :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Julienskis said:


> Quelle est la matière de ce bracelet ? Il est splendide ! Où le trouver ?


Merci Julienskis, c'est une toile nylon.

Il vient de chez strapjunkie, mais la boutique semble vide :think:

L'équivalent, ici : Geckota Nylon Canvas Fabric Padded Durable Sport Watch Strap 20 or 22mm | eBay

(par contre il ne reste plus que du 22mm :-/ )

Tu peux faire une recherche avec "nylon canvas"


----------



## Julienskis (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok merci 

En fait c'est un mélange de cuir (sur le dos) et de nylon. Une version tout en nylon aurait été parfaite. Je ne porte pas de cuir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une "verte" aussi pour moi ;-)


Me too en vert  


DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Alex vraiment j'adore cette Rolex, mais l'as tu acheté seulement pour allez avec les couleurs de la St-Patrick? Ca fais dispendieux pour une journée... :-d


Haha euh pas vraiment non, mais tu sais que j'ai fais un troque avec la GMTiic, donc pas trop de dégâts pour ma bourse =)

Je vais allé demander à Google qu'est-ce que la St Patrick


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Évidemment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alex79 said:


> Me too en vert


Oui, j'ai vu ça :-! superbe, la LV, félicitations Alex 



DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Armida Reno! Le Bronze et vert vont vraiment bien ensemble...


Merci DMC 

Cette A1 n'est qu'une humble "_laiton_" ;-) (il existe une version bronze, beaucoup plus chère) mais ça marche aussi bien avec le vert, en effet ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement mais je reste dans le vert...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Reno 

Enfin j'ai reçu un strap pour la speed, 1 mois d'attente mais finalement je suis très content. 
En image









Heureusement c'est vendredi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Avant dernier jour au pays-du-ciel-gris. Bien qu'il y ait eu des petits rayons de soleil hier lorsque j'étais à Bruxelles. Mais du soleil frrrrroid.

Pour m'imaginer presque déjà dans l'avion du retour :









J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Avant dernier jour au pays-du-ciel-gris. Bien qu'il y ait eu des petits rayons de soleil hier lorsque j'étais à Bruxelles. Mais du soleil frrrrroid.
> 
> Pour m'imaginer presque déjà dans l'avion du retour :
> 
> ...


Superbe ta Sinn   
On devient très difficile après qlq temps sous le soleil chaud


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Surrrrrrprise ce matin un bon 20cm de neige est tombé cette nuit, non l'hiver n'est pas terminer malheureusement!! Je me réconforte avec cette SKX et un peu de orange pour ensoleillé la journée!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Certainement les dernières neiges de l'hiver ? 
C'est superbe.

Je garde la dernière au poignet ^^









Bon week-end à tous, j'ai des devoirs à me coltiner pour le bureau :/


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Certainement les dernières neiges de l'hiver ?
> C'est superbe.
> 
> Je garde la dernière au poignet ^^
> ...


En avril dans les années passé on a déjà reçu 30cm de neige en une journée!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m, bon weekend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas de neige pour nous aujourd'hui&#8230; juste un temps de Mars bien pourri&#8230; :-(

Du coup, de l'orange pour mettre un peu de couleur dans toute cette grisaille&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Avant dernier jour au pays-du-ciel-gris. Bien qu'il y ait eu des petits rayons de soleil hier lorsque j'étais à Bruxelles. Mais du soleil frrrrroid.
> 
> Pour m'imaginer presque déjà dans l'avion du retour :
> 
> ...


Quelle photo fantastique!! J'adore cette montre. Tu devrais la porter et poster ici plus souvent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce samedi comme j'avais terminé le vendredi, avec la Baltic Shield sur un ToxicNato gris. 
Excellent weekend à tous 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon en cette-après-midi ensoleillé


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

De nouveau sinn 104 pour moi.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Toujours avec celle qui me fait craquer en ce moment.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Glycine airman pour le vol de retour. Pour avoir l'impression d'être sur le chemin de la maison avant même le décollage.










J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Raven Vintage 42mm, bon dimanche!







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superbe après-midi au chalet de mes parents et je porte la 007 "Militaire" sur bracelet Albacore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous !










^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La "_Concordev_" pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je porte la G. Gerlach Otago pour bien débuter la semaine.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Une journée en Sinn


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

SEIKO SNDF87P1


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'Jour tous

Seiko skyliner au programme de la journée :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon, bonne journée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello a tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

P'tit coup de mou, les copains&#8230;

Comme ma tendinite de l'épaule s'est réveillée la semaine dernière, j'ai du abréger la rééduc chez l'osthéo à mi-parcours et retourner chez le toubib pour qu'il me prescrive des examens complémentaires :-(

Chose faite ce matin&#8230; je vais devoir passer une IRM pour savoir s'il n'y a pas 'autre chose' que la tendinite, ou si _a minima_ la calcification ne se trouve pas à des endroits qui justifieraient une intervention chirurgicale pour la dégager (perspective qui m'enchante :-x )

Les délais pour l'examen en question sont faramineux&#8230; mon rendez-vous n'est que dans 3 semaines, et je dois m'estimer heureux, ça peut parfois aller jusqu'à *plusieurs mois* d'attente, m'a-t-on dit O_O

Enfin voilà, en attendant, je me remonte le moral en matant la saison 2 de DareDevil (Netflix)&#8230; une merveille, cette série :-!

Je porte donc une montre pour être raccord :


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Force pas trop sur la muscu Reno, en te souhaitant que ça ne se solde pas par une opération. C'est chiant la convalescence quand on aime bouger, le sport, la muscu...|>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Sandoz Submariner par la poste. Côté poids entre celle ci et la Megalodon de ce matin, il faudrait 10 Sandoz pour équivaloir à ce monstre de Benarus...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> P'tit coup de mou, les copains&#8230;
> 
> Comme ma tendinite de l'épaule s'est réveillée la semaine dernière, j'ai du abréger la rééduc chez l'osthéo à mi-parcours et retourner chez le toubib pour qu'il me prescrive des examens complémentaires :-(
> 
> ...


Vas-y doucement Reno en espérant que tu te rétablisse rapidement!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
J'espère que ce ne sera rien de sérieux. Bon rétablissement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite Zenith pour ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Force pas trop sur la muscu Reno, en te souhaitant que ça ne se solde pas par une opération. C'est chiant la convalescence quand on aime bouger, le sport, la muscu...|>


Merci Bender.

Ça fait 4~5 ans que j'ai du lever le pied, de toute façon&#8230; ça faisait un moment que je commençais à accumuler les petites blessures (points, contractures, micro-déchirures, tennis-elbow&#8230 ça s'est vraiment accéléré, ces dernières années (passés mes 40 ans, en fait :-( )

Ça me gonfle d'autant plus que je ne suis pas sportif (j'ai uniquement fait du sport "en club" quand j'étais au lycée - karaté & squash, et gym en "scolaire")&#8230; la seule activité physique que j'ai jamais soutenu toutes ces années, c'était vraiment la muscu, c'était mon défouloir, et le seul "sport" que j'ai jamais eu _plaisir_ à pratiquer au quotidien.

La perspective de ne plus pouvoir en faire, ou en tout cas de ne plus pouvoir "pousser" comme je le faisais avant, ça me casse le moral :-( c'est le genre de truc que j'imaginais voir arriver sur mes 70 balais, pas à 45 :-|



DMCBanshee said:


> Vas-y doucement Reno en espérant que tu te rétablisse rapidement!


De ce côté-là, c'est mal barré&#8230; de deux choses l'une, soit il suffit "d'attendre que ça passe", et une calcification de ce genre met au minimum entre 1 an et 1 an ½ à se résorber d'elle-même, , mais parfois, ça peut prendre plusieurs années ; l'autre, il faut programmer une opération pour la dégager, et ce sera 3 semaines d'immobilisation du bras, durant lesquelles on ne peut strictement rien faire :-x et après, je devrais repasser par de la rééduc&#8230; faut compter en général une année après ce type d'opération avant de retrouver une épaule opérationnelle :-(

Dans les deux cas de figure, c'est du long terme.

Ça me rend dingue o|

Là-dessus vient se rajouter un sentiment d'injustice (enfin c'est pas vraiment le mot), dans la mesure où je n'avais pas forcé, ce soir-là ; c'était une petite séance de rien du tout, il ne devait même pas y avoir 40kg au développé assis&#8230; je faisais ça pour me dégourdir les bras (alors _c'est sûr_, sans m'être préalablement échauffé&#8230 c'est vraiment rageant.

Mais bon apparemment, ce sont les joies du grand âge&#8230; il y a deux ans, un pote du même âge que moi s'était pété des côtes et du cartilage au Judo, en faisant une chute de rien du tout O_O il ne comprenait pas comment ça avait pu arriver&#8230;



Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> J'espère que ce ne sera rien de sérieux. Bon rétablissement.


Merci Brice. On va tâcher de garder le moral, quoi :-/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aie désolé Reno, bon rétablissement ! 
Certainement évite de forcer sur ton épaule et compense sur le reste du corps ? 
Très frustrant :/

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'avoue que ça dois être plus qu'enrageant!! Au moins l'observation et la cueillette de montres n'est pas trop dur pour ton épaule


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette Poljot Sturmanskie pour aujourd'hui... Et oui encore de la neige un bon 10cm de reçu cette nuit!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rebelotte
#OneWeekChallenge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Aie désolé Reno, bon rétablissement !
> Certainement évite de forcer sur ton épaule et *compense sur le reste du corps ? *
> Très frustrant :/


Ben, le soucis, c'est que l'épaule conditionne un nombre inouï de mouvements (quasiment l'intégralité des exercices de haut de corps)&#8230; et le truc en plus, c'est que s'il y a _autre chose_ que la tendinite, je ne veux pas prendre le risque de bousiller davantage que ça ne l'est déjà.

Pour les jambes, je ne peux pas faire de squat non plus, car la barre vient quand même exercer une pression sur la zone omoplate/dos/cou&#8230; c'est pas recommandé. Pour les exercices en isolation, rien à faire, ça crée quand même une tension sur la colonne&#8230; bref, c'est la merde.



DMCBanshee said:


> J'avoue que ça dois être plus qu'enrageant!! Au moins l'observation et la cueillette de montres n'est pas trop dur pour ton épaule


Hm. Mais du coup, j'ai pas trop l'esprit à ça, ces derniers temps :-(

Enfin bon, en attendant, je porte cette petite Sturmanskie :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à tous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne après-midi ^^
Long weekend, dernière réunion, belle montre, nickel !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Jeudi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

7 heures de plus et boom c'est les vacances 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon Jeudi!


Vraiment un combo remarquable, cet ensemble khaki, en particulier dans cette immensité blanche :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Il me fallait une montre en rapport avec ma condition physique et mon état mental&#8230;

La *BIG ZERO* s'est donc imposée comme une évidence&#8230; :-d


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Orient Bambino - Album on Imgur


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Vraiment un combo remarquable, cet ensemble khaki, en particulier dans cette immensité blanche :-!


Merci Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement ce soir je viens de recevoir celle-ci! Invicta "Scooby"


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement ce soir je viens de recevoir celle-ci! Invicta "Scooby"


Le toutou a l'air pensif ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je vais passer la journée avec Max et Bill.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Le toutou a l'air pensif ^^


Oui il n'est pas certain d'aimer cette "Scooby"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

"Petite" dernière Geckota K3... Ça fais un peu trop Stainless à mon goût, je vais me trouver un canvas ou un cuir foncé pour celle-ci...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko Shogun

Seiko SBDC007 - Album on Imgur


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello a tous, j'espère que vous passez un excellent long week-end.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon eh bien j'ai cassé le crystal de ma nouvelle K3 et comme il faut en plus ce matin en essayant de retirer la lunette pour peindre les marqueurs... Je suis plus que fâché après moi-même surtout que je l'ais reçu hier!! Je vais passé à la MWC pour me changer les idées un peu, en espérant que Geckota on des crystals de cotés...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

La piece nouveau..


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Quel dommage, ce cristal cassé si vite. Cette petite plongeuse à l'air bien sympathique. Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement.

J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon eh bien j'ai cassé le crystal de ma nouvelle K3 et comme il faut en plus ce matin en essayant de retirer la lunette pour peindre les marqueurs... Je suis plus que fâché après moi-même surtout que je l'ais reçu hier!! Je vais passé à la MWC pour me changer les idées un peu, en espérant que Geckota on des crystals de cotés...


Tu es trop fort 

Bon ça va aller, c'est le signe de mettre un dôme ( si ça se trouve )

Aujourd'hui









Bon week-end, on dirait dimanche mais c'est samedi... J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux sur Canvas pour ce vendredi férié. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Quel dommage, ce cristal cassé si vite. Cette petite plongeuse à l'air bien sympathique. Je lui souhaite un bon rétablissement.
> 
> J.


Merci J!



alex79 said:


> Tu es trop fort
> 
> Bon ça va aller, c'est le signe de mettre un dôme ( si ça se trouve )
> 
> ...


J'ai trouver un Sapphire sur Ebay peut-être que je vais opter pour ça dépendamment de ce que la compagnie m'offre... je vais y aller plus mollo et soulever des deux cotés è la fois à l'avenir!

J'ai peinturer la lunette hier soir.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP, Bon weekend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais c'est bien la *PYRATE* qui est à mon poignet aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je joue "home alone" aujourd'hui : resté à la maison pour faire mes devoirs pendant que la famille se ballade un peu plus au sud. Heureusement, demain matin, grosse séance de vroumvroum à deux roues sur routes de montagne pour les rejoindre.

Mais en attendant, au lieu de bosser et en attendant que le courant revienne (troisième coupure longue en trois jours...) je joue à trier un peu quelques montres.

Aujourd'hui c'est la petite Vilmor qui me tient compagnie.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Woop Woop tu en a qlq unes l'ami ^^
39 voir 40 si tu en as une au poignet :-! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Je joue "home alone" aujourd'hui : resté à la maison pour faire mes devoirs pendant que la famille se ballade un peu plus au sud. Heureusement, demain matin, grosse séance de vroumvroum à deux roues sur routes de montagne pour les rejoindre.
> 
> Mais en attendant, au lieu de bosser et en attendant que le courant revienne (troisième coupure longue en trois jours...) je joue à trier un peu quelques montres.
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est la petite Vilmor qui me tient compagnie.


Belle collection!! J'ai hâte que tout cette neige sois fondu pour rouler à 2 roues aussi!!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jean Richard aquascope sur python, celle-ci j'adore !

Je posterai des wrist shot plus tard, je digère l'accueil froid et pas pro' de la boutique omega de genève. en passant je désirais commander une boucle ajustable (dont j'ai la confirmation d'une dizaine de WUsers qu'elle se monte parfaitement) mais niet! Ils refusent et peut être on pourra monter celle de la nouvelle Planet Ocean sortie à Bâle il y'a une semaine, peut être si elle a une boucle ajustable me dit la vendeuse...ils sont au courant de rien leurs employés ....M'étonne pas la douche qu'ils prennent après le salon...

Je crois que je suis de la couleur de la montre d'Alex là; Hulk ! Jamais mal reçu dans toutes les boutiques que j'ai faite mais là...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour un autre Diver costaude la Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui la Pelagos sur Canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui la Pelagos sur Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou est-ce que j'achette c'est canvas?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> Ou est-ce que j'achette c'est canvas?


Mon ami Art les fait. 
[email protected]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mon ami Art les fait.
> [email protected]


La liste d'attente est longue! On est pas les seul à les aimer ces canvas...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La liste d'attente est longue! On est pas les seul à les aimer ces canvas...


Oh oui ^^


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai pour la première fois fais bouillir lisofrane pour le rendre plus souple ( je sais pas si c'est vraiment utile ) 
En image









Bon dimanche à tous ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ne fait pas tomber ta montre sur la pelouse : tu auras du mal a la retrouver, perdue sur le vert de l'herbe !

Aujourd'hui c'est mam'zelle Lanco qui va s'occuper de moi. Plus qu'à monter les sacs sur la moto, finir mon café et go !


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

joyeuses pâques !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Ne fait pas tomber ta montre sur la pelouse : tu auras du mal a la retrouver, perdue sur le vert de l'herbe !
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est mam'zelle Lanco qui va s'occuper de moi. Plus qu'à monter les sacs sur la moto, finir mon café et go !


Bonne ride!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040, Joyeuses Pâques à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française pour ce Dimanche de Pâques pluvieux&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Perfectment


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Speed ici, Boone semaine à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Déjà le boulot ce matin... Vieille photo mais je porte cette Barbos


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

De retour à Tana, un peu cassé. Une monster a veillé sur nous pour le retour. Notre bouddha de pâques semble content du bon travail de la petite seiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

En route pour les Outerbanks pour quelques jours de relaxation. J'ai pris deux montres, la Pelagos que je porterai la plus part du temps et l'Alpina PVD chronographe... Et 4 bracelets en Canvas et deux natos. 
Ciao. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aucune montre de la journée, et puis finalement, sur le tard, la 'TYPE A' :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


>


Quelle finition! Merci pour avoir partagé la photo. Décidément WUS m'a bcp instruit sur l'horlogerie 
Je n'ai pas de montre du jour mais une montre d'hier car j'ai acheté cette Tissot "bumper" (au No de serie 2957xxx) ce lundi 28 mars. Il semble qu'elle ne soit pas sortie d'usine après 1953. Si cette info obtenue grâce au sub-forum Tissot WUS est correcte la montre est plus âgée que moi d'au moins 8 ans ?

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Shark


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la "Scooby"


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Excusez-moi pour mon ignorance. J'ai cherché par google mais rien de précis. SVP expliquez-moi:
Comment le cadran se lit? La fonction jour semaine existe-elle sur la LIP TYPE A?...
En tout cas, c'est une belle montre à l'esthétique indéniable, peut-être un design "précurseur" des smartwatch... ;-)


Reno said:


> Encore une française&#8230; *LIP* "TYPE A" b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour aujourd'hui, un peu de Portugal.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Quelle finition! Merci pour avoir partagé la photo. Décidément WUS m'a bcp instruit sur l'horlogerie 


Une de mes quatre premières ALPHA (achetée en 2008)&#8230;

À l'époque, c'était la moins chère de toutes, avec la parité Euro/Dollar, elle avait du me coûter la somme faramineuse de&#8230; 31€ fdpi (~41$) O_O



> Je n'ai pas de montre du jour mais une montre d'hier car j'ai acheté cette Tissot "bumper" (au No de serie 2957xxx) ce lundi 28 mars. Il semble qu'elle ne soit pas sortie d'usine après 1953. Si cette info obtenue grâce au sub-forum Tissot WUS est correcte la montre est plus âgée que moi d'au moins 8 ans 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_7675.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le nouveau régulateur "_bleach_" tout juste arrivé ^_^ (à la vitesse de l'éclair : commandé en Allemagne hier matin, reçu 24h plus tard O_O )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Enjoy les vacances l'ami  


tinitini said:


>


:-! 


DMCBanshee said:


> Orient Planet


Orient sandwich


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Speedmaster ici ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Speedmaster ici ^^


Pas de photo, Alex ? :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ballade en Jeep sur la plage et dans les dunes. A peine commencé, et nous avons vu ces chevaux sauvages qui se promenaient au bord de l'eau.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Pas de photo, Alex ? :think:


Sorry  
Photo d'aujourd'hui, je porte la speedmaster encore


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'jour

Ce matin, ce sera ambiance espagnole avec cette Crepas Tactico.










(Je me suis planté sur le réglage gmt en la remettant à l'heure avant la photo. On va dire que c'est volontairement que je me retrouve en gmt+12 car je tiens à suivre les programmes de Kiribati TV )

J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sorry
> Photo d'aujourd'hui, je porte la speedmaster encore


:-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Military Sur son nouveau Canvas, bon poisson d'avril!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petite surprise dans la boite aux lettres...


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

J'ai reçu un cadeau d'anniversaire. Elle est belle. Reno a raison. Elle est vraiment de bonne qualité.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> J'ai reçu un cadeau d'anniversaire. Elle est belle. Reno a raison. Elle est vraiment de bonne qualité.


O_O wow ! Une Atom :-! :-! :-!

Très beau cadeau d'anniversaire |> et du coup, un bon anniversaire à toi ! 

Un coucou de ma "verte" :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le cadran est beaucoup mieux sous les rayons du soleil.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

gasgasbones et PO


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

oprzemyslaw said:


> J'ai reçu un cadeau d'anniversaire. Elle est belle. Reno a raison. Elle est vraiment de bonne qualité.


Tout simplement superbe. Quelle couleur ! Bravo.

J.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à vous tous.










J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Military Sur son nouveau Canvas, bon poisson d'avril!!


On t'a reconnu Brice


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Seiko sarx015

SEIKO SARX015 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à vous tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une vrai réussite, cette _65_ :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec le régulateur&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> On t'a reconnu Brice


Hahaha :-d:-! elle est bonne Alex! J'aime de plus en plus le Canvas j'ai quelques idées de couleur pour d'autres montres...

Aujourd'hui je reste avec la dernière arrivé Cobra De Calibre que j'essaie sur un Canvas un peu plus "Cheap" Bonne fin de semaine a tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne anniversaire et superbe cette Russe , le cadran a du peps ! ^^ 


oprzemyslaw said:


> J'ai reçu un cadeau d'anniversaire. Elle est belle. Reno a raison. Elle est vraiment de bonne qualité.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Régulateur, régulateur, régulateur&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche! MWW Tatoskok Sur Canvas


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet cette après-midi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, une semaine de démarches à bali, très content je vais essayer de faire des affaires là-bas et peut-être alterner Jakarta bali en 2017 ^^
La sub pour m'accompagner









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Encore Raketa, hier et aujourd'hui :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, une semaine de démarches à bali, très content je vais essayer de faire des affaires là-bas et peut-être alterner Jakarta bali en 2017 ^^
> La sub pour m'accompagner.


Nos voeux de succès t'accompagnent également !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite eterna pour accompagner ma journée.










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



oprzemyslaw said:


> Encore Raketa, hier et aujourd'hui :


Un joyau, ce cadran rouge O_O 

|> |> |> |> |> |> |>

|> |> |> |> |> |> |>

|> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Régulateur sur python b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, une semaine de démarches à bali, très content je vais essayer de faire des affaires là-bas et peut-être alterner Jakarta bali en 2017 ^^
> La sub pour m'accompagner
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne chance durant ton voyage!



oprzemyslaw said:


> Encore Raketa, hier et aujourd'hui :


Super la couleur de ce cadran!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

*G. Gerlach *_*Otago*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un très bon lundi à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Ca va faire plaisir à Alex mais j'ai spotté une très belle speed pro sur cuir sans acier mais à prix encore plus bas que ma première (1900€) de 2009 en superbe état...j'hésite d'une part car pas prévu mais principalement car j'ai peur qu'à l'avenir on ne trouve plus de deal franchement intéressant vu les incessantes augmentations et la spéculation souvent de rigueur sur ce modèle. N'étant pas spécialement fan de vintages ou il faut trouver le bon horloger et ne pas l'envoyer à Omega qui va la massacrer sans maintenir sa patine je suis en grande hésitation. Yes or no  ??

https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/m...omega-speedmaster-professional/v/an816303192/


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah Brice a craqué ! Jolie ! autant la sub' céramique me laisse un peu de marbre mais la SD, la date sans cyclope, le look, simple , classe rolex quoi. 

La pelagos a du partir je suppose ? :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Diver au boitier Jaune sur bracelet Tropic


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Simon et Jérôme. 

Tu ne voulais pas un sapphire crystal pour ta speedmaster Tom ? 
Prenant en compte le service, j'opterais plutôt pour une montre plus récente pour ne pas être embêter  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Diver au boitier Jaune sur bracelet Tropic


Très originale, cette couleur de boîtier. Peinture ?

J.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite ambiance russe pour moi ce matin.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Merci Simon et Jérôme.
> 
> Tu ne voulais pas un sapphire crystal pour ta speedmaster Tom ?
> Prenant en compte le service, j'opterais plutôt pour une montre plus récente pour ne pas être embêter
> ...


Boh tu sais à force de voir des chronos omega, je sais plus  , y'en a tellement de beaux qu'il me faudrait les essayer tous je crois bien. Ou je dois admettre qu'une speed c'est super en photo ou sur vos poignets mais pas le mien. Et puis je lorgne méchamment chez rolex ..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Der Meistertaucher_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Très originale, cette couleur de boîtier. Peinture ?
> 
> J.


Merci J, le boîtier me semble en plastique Jaune bord en bord... Elle est vraiment légère se porte très bien.

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai enfin réparer ma Geckota, celle que j'ai cassé le crystal la journée même que je l'ais reçu. J'essaie sur Mesh


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai enfin réparer ma Geckota, celle que j'ai cassé le crystal la journée même que je l'ais reçu. J'essaie sur Mesh


Ouf. Réparation maison ou retour chez geckota ?

Pour ma part, je continue en russe cet après-midi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours la même. 
Je célèbre mon anniversaire avec un mal au genou ce matin  ah la vieillesse 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

(note : j'ai liké la montre, pas le genoux ancestral qui te joue des tours :-D)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Toujours la même.
> Je célèbre mon anniversaire avec un mal au genou ce matin  ah la vieillesse


Aaaaah, la _vieillure_&#8230; j'espère que ça passera plus vite que pour épaule.

Encore une semaine à attendre avant de passer mon IRM&#8230; en espérant qu'il n'y ait pas une mauvaise "découverte" :-(



>


Superbe, évidemment |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah Brice a craqué ! Jolie ! autant la sub' céramique me laisse un peu de marbre mais la SD, la date sans cyclope, le look, simple , classe rolex quoi.
> 
> La pelagos a du partir je suppose ? :-d


Merci. Je l'adore. Et le boîtier est bien plus jolie et originel au boitier oyster avec les cornes plus fines.

J'ai gardé la Pelagos mais ai vendu/traded 4 montres dont ma Pam et B&R :-( comme je refusais de rajouter des $ à ce hobby de fou  avec ma fille qui va à l'université en août.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Ouf. Réparation maison ou retour chez geckota ?
> 
> Pour ma part, je continue en russe cet après-midi.


Réparation Maison. Jon chez Gecko's ma envoyer un boitier complet avec crystal à bon prix, j'ai donc placer le mouvement et le bezel d'une à l'autre... Cette fois-ci j'ai été très prudent en enlevant la lunette, je l'ais soulever en utilisant 2 couteaux à beurre et non l'outil normal pour retirer une lunette...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Toujours la même.
> Je célèbre mon anniversaire avec un mal au genou ce matin  ah la vieillesse
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh la vieillesse je n'ais pas hâte d'être rendu si vieux...  Je blague bonne fête Brice profite bien de ta journée malgré ton mal de genou!!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. Je l'adore. Et le boîtier est bien plus jolie et originel au boitier oyster avec les cornes plus fines.
> 
> J'ai gardé la Pelagos mais ai vendu/traded 4 montres dont ma Pam et B&R :-( comme je refusais de rajouter des $ à ce hobby de fou  avec ma fille qui va à l'université en août.


Sage décision et pour une noble cause, belle SD, la 4000 t'allait bien, celle là aussi  Moi j'y songe pour ma première, plutôt explo ou datejust que sub car les aiguilles et la carrure anguleuse..ma PO me plaît plus sur ces points mais ces fichus 16mm d'épaisseur...La SM300 c'est pas mieux et je préfère même la scurfa silicon niveau look que ces indexs jaunis..Bref j'ai fait le tour des plongeuses chez Omega.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

L&H "fireballl" en prévision d'une réunion de cet après-midi qui pourrait dégénérer en combat ouvert : mieux vaut se présenter correctement armé.










J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> L&H "fireballl" *en prévision d'une réunion de cet après-midi qui pourrait dégénérer en combat ouvert*


**

Vas-y, raconte 



> mieux vaut se présenter correctement armé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec le régulateur&#8230; aujourd'hui sur bracelet en toile 'sable" b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello a tous =)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> **
> 
> Vas-y, raconte
> 
> |>


Arf.

Juste la vie classique de l'entreprise : désaccord profond avec mon boss, je n'arrive pas à lui faire entendre raison (de mon point de vue). Donc demande de réunion "psychodrame", et, dans ce genre de circonstances, avoir le pouvoir "boules de feu" de son côté peu aider à faire pencher la balance du bon côté. Ce fut d'ailleurs le cas : "soit d'accord avec moi, sinon, je te lance une boule de feu au visage" est un argument IMPARABLE dans toute réunion qui se respecte !

Mes potes bossant en free-lance me disent que c'est un peu le même genre de relations avec leurs clients

J.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le facteur est passé! Je voulais cette montre depuis un peu plus de deux ans... J'avais peur de la longueur total ce cette montre mais elle fait parfaitement sur mon poignet, très confortable malgré sa corpulence. Je dois arrêter mes achats il y en a encore 3-4 autres en route.... Quel maladie ces montres


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Chouette, cette h2o. J'attends mon h2o hydra, en precommande depuis.... depuis... oh, j'ai arrêté de compter les mois.

Ce matin, je suis allé à la pêche au requin :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Le facteur est passé! Je voulais cette montre depuis un peu plus de deux ans... J'avais peur de la longueur total ce cette montre mais elle fait parfaitement sur mon poignet, très confortable malgré sa corpulence. Je dois arrêter mes achats il y en a encore 3-4 autres en route.... Quel maladie ces montres


Superbe Simon, j'aimerais bien en avoir une aussi  


tinitini said:


> Chouette, cette h2o. J'attends mon h2o hydra, en precommande depuis.... depuis... oh, j'ai arrêté de compter les mois.
> 
> Ce matin, je suis allé à la pêche au requin :


Tu as attrapé un squale, roh les requins à Mada yen a qlq un ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Simon, j'aimerais bien en avoir une aussi
> 
> Merci Alex, les dimensions sont vraiment bien je suis très surpris de son confort.
> 
> ...


Super cette Squale J. Oui Clemens chez H2O est très très occuper...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un tapis blanc ce matin avec la Kalmar


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Dire que je viens de monter les pneus été sur nos bagnoles...diantre Simon, il vous en reste de la neige !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Arf.
> 
> Juste la vie classique de l'entreprise : désaccord profond avec mon boss, je n'arrive pas à lui faire entendre raison (de mon point de vue). Donc demande de réunion "psychodrame", et, dans ce genre de circonstances, avoir le pouvoir "boules de feu" de son côté peu aider à faire pencher la balance du bon côté. Ce fut d'ailleurs le cas : "soit d'accord avec moi, sinon, je te lance une boule de feu au visage" est un argument IMPARABLE dans toute réunion qui se respecte !
> 
> ...


Hm. Pas glop :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui en *PYRATE*&#8230; un temps extrêmement variable&#8230; un coup grand soleil, un coup des gros nuages&#8230; :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 
Re-Pelagos ce matin pour aller au boulot mais sur cuir de Saddleback Leather en "carbon black" par Drew. La Rolex SD est en transit vers Rolex RSC au Texas pour enlever ce débris/particule de poussière sous la Crystal. 
Ciao. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> Dire que je viens de monter les pneus été sur nos bagnoles...diantre Simon, il vous en reste de la neige !


Hier il n'y avais plus de neige, en espérant que c'est la dernière de l'année! D'ici 2 semaines je compte bien monter mes pneus d'été aussi!


----------



## Florian13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Au poignet aujourd'hui ma propre petite, au cadran en météorite noire.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement avec la petite dernière...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je rentre à la maison








Bonne semaine à bali, à la fin du mois on remet ça


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tangramatic :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Hier Raketa 









Je continue aussi avec Raketa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Hier Raketa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 excellent, la BIG0 sur gomme orange :-!

L'ATOM est toujours aussi belle |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi! SKX007 MKII Type II Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous 
TGIF

Alpina alpiner4 GMT et Canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonjour à tous
> TGIF
> 
> Alpina alpiner4 GMT et Canvas
> ...


Super combo et magnifique montre Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super combo et magnifique montre Brice


Merci bcp. 
J'aime bcp tes deux dernières arrivées.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour débuter le week-end ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Mode vikaine, pour accompagner mini-tini à son école du samedi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous, j'ai craqué pour le Rubber B =)









Bon week-end ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello à tous, j'ai craqué pour le Rubber B =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 remarquable, avec ce liseré vert :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Sous-Marine* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> remarquable, avec ce liseré vert :-! :-! :-!


Merci Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello à tous, j'ai craqué pour le Rubber B =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui vraiment bien avec cette petite touche de vert!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar pour aujourd'hui... Spas, massage en duo avec ma femme et ensuite souper 7 services dans une très belle auberge.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui vraiment bien avec cette petite touche de vert!


Merci l'ami, très confortable avec l'humidité et chaleur locale ^^


DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar pour aujourd'hui... Spas, massage en duo avec ma femme et ensuite souper 7 services dans une très belle auberge.


Un emploi du temps très tentant  
Enjoy :_!!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Laco kaki


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

...et Tiger Concept pour mini-tini


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami, très confortable avec l'humidité et chaleur locale ^^
> 
> Un emploi du temps très tentant
> Enjoy :_!!


Merci!!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche!









Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> ...et Tiger Concept pour mini-tini


Super!!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy dimanche









Piscine pour nous, les bons coups de soleil


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello à tous, j'ai craqué pour le Rubber B =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super!!j'ai reçu le mien hier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer grande date PVD sur Canvas. 
Bon dimanche 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Coucou. Je m'ennuie grave à Jomo-Kenyatta. 6h d'escale avant mon prochain vol, direction pays-du-ciel-gris... Une semaine entière me sépare du retour à la maison.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Geckota K3


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'*Type A*' pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous









La speed j'adore


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Froid. Gris. Humide. Depuis quelques heures à paris et j'ai déjà hâte de rentrer à la maison. Heureusement, consolation : cette charmante petite était sur mon chemin de ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Froid. Gris. Humide. Depuis quelques heures à paris et j'ai déjà hâte de rentrer à la maison. Heureusement, consolation : cette charmante petite était sur mon chemin de ce matin.


O_O ah la vache, c'est celle de slogann ? :think:


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O ah la vache, c'est celle de slogann ? :think:


Yep 

Géré des mon arrivée, autour d'un café, tout juste 10 minute après avoir posé mes bagages. Il faut savoir hiérarchiser ses priorités.

J.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je débute la semaine avec ma Tudor sub bleu. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Froid. Gris. Humide. Depuis quelques heures à paris et j'ai déjà hâte de rentrer à la maison. Heureusement, consolation : cette charmante petite était sur mon chemin de ce matin.


Master J ^^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai trouver ceci dans la boite aux lettres... J'aime bien le look de la lunette en céramique


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai trouver ceci dans la boite aux lettres... J'aime bien le look de la lunette en céramique


J'adore !! Comment tu fais pour les trouver dans ta boîte aux lettres ? Moi je regardé ya rien


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Encore


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



alex79 said:


> Encore


Encore, certes. Mais c'est une montre qui mérite largement l'attention que tu lui portes !

De mon côté nord de la planète : une JeanRichard, pour une journée qui s'annonce bien grise :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, il va me falloir maîtriser les éléments&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'adore !! Comment tu fais pour les trouver dans ta boîte aux lettres ? Moi je regardé ya rien


Regarde il y a peut-être un double fond..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et une excellente journée. Je continue avec la Pelagos mais sur cuir. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Je l'aime bien


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec tout ça, j'ai failli louper la date&#8230;

Pour la soirée, pseudo-Gagarin :














































Et pour les infos santé : je suis donc allé passer mon IRM aujourd'hui&#8230;

Pas de déchirure, donc pas d'opération pour le moment :-!

Le problème, c'est qu'apparemment, le toubib de garde que j'avais vu qui a rédigé l'ordonnance n'a pas prescrit le bon examen :-x

Il aurait plutôt fallu faire un arthroscanner, car là, sur l'IRM, en fait on ne voit rien de signifiant o|

Bref, j'attends le rapport du radiologue, et je retourne voir mon toubib, puisqu'il est rentré de congés :-(

Enfin bon, je vais prendre ça comme une demie bonne nouvelle :roll:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Je l'aime bien


Et ça peut se comprendre ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la soirée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on canvas. Still loving this one and it's been 8 months... A record 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Eterna Kontiki : un minimum pour affronter la pluie parisienne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je continue avec la _Sturmanskie_, dont j'ai assez peu profité hier soir&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner4 GMT.

Ciao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'essaie la dernière arriver. Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'essaie la dernière arriver. Orsa Monstrum 300m


Super cool. Un dôme de fou 
J'avais l'orange aussi au début quand Berg avait lancé ce modèle.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte ma Baltic Shield sur canvas . 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'essaie la dernière arriver. Orsa Monstrum 300m


Ça a l'air bien balaise ça


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cool. Un dôme de fou
> J'avais l'orange aussi au début quand Berg avait lancé ce modèle.


Merci Brice, oui j'adore le ce super dôme aussi! J'ai essayer de trouver Martin Berg ou Bergeron je crois de son vrai nom sur le web et même Facebook il n'est pas là... Quelqu'un sais pourquoi il a arrêter sa production, qu'est t'il devenu avec lui?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça a l'air bien balaise ça


Oui elle est belle est bien balaise Alex!

- 47mm Wide
- 55mm Lugs to Lugs
- 19mm Thick
- 22mm Lugs


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Journée bien remplie avec 7 entrevues de jeunes candidats, 4 réunions et comme toujours 200-300 e-mails. 
La Seiko le tiendra compagnie.

Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Journée bien remplie avec 7 entrevues de jeunes candidats, 4 réunions et comme toujours 200-300 e-mails.
> La Seiko le tiendra compagnie.
> 
> Brice
> ...


Super productivité Brice ^^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre chinoise&#8230;


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Landeron!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Landeron!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Trop belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La vintage Omegade papi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Landeron!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La classe!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Trop belle





DMCBanshee said:


> La classe!


Merci 😄

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette beauté au cadran bleu magique m'attendait lorsque je suis rentré ce soir. Donc je porte deux montres ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yaooo enfin fini semaine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette beauté au cadran bleu magique m'attendait lorsque je suis rentré ce soir. Donc je porte deux montres ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Osprey Bleu!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi! Un ptit 9h de boulot et c'est le weekend!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_7850.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


Remarquable :-!

J'accompagne tinitini aujourd'hui, en tonneau :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Je continue avec la dernière arrivée sur un Canvas gris foncé. 
TGIF.

Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

ptite stowa, photo pas du jour. Très bien réglée ct'allemande, entre +0 et +2/jour. Et quel bonheur de juste mettre les aiguilles sur l'heure quand elle est arrêtée , un coup de poignet, on boucle et ça repart, sans devoir régler de date. J'aime .

Essais d'explorer demain, qui sait une folie en vue...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> ptite stowa, photo pas du jour. Très bien réglée ct'allemande, entre +0 et +2/jour. Et quel bonheur de juste mettre les aiguilles sur l'heure quand elle est arrêtée , un coup de poignet, on boucle et ça repart, sans devoir régler de date. J'aime .
> 
> Essais d'explorer demain, qui sait une folie en vue...


 fais péter Tom


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

La dame a pris un bain de jouvence... La masse oscillante fait toujours un peu de bruit mais je m'en fais avec ;-)

DSC_1583_E1 by eatt, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II, bon weekend à tous!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Change Le position..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote chinoise sur ZULU bronze&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste d'installer cette nouvelle lunette avec insert.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ouf. Retour à mada : départ demain matin !

En direct de ma chambre d'hôtel, avant de descendre prendre une petite bière de consolation :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Tout titane_ pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avec Turbo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bye bye Paris ! Plus que 2h avant le décollage.

Encore la Seals model A pour la journée.










Un lumineux dimanche à vous tous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous









Super confortable


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Elle est toujours belle!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec celle d'hier, Bon Dimanche!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Heures sautantes_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté la Pelagos pour une randonné 10kms dans les bois ce matin avec mes pots Turbo et Roxy
24 degrés et soleil. Superbe journée




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *OCTO* comme hier, mais aujourd'hui sur bracelet acier b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP, Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Allez on reprend le boulot... Une autre semaine mais au moins il fait beau et fera 30 cette après-midi. J'ai pris le Jeep du coup 
Côté montre la Pelagos sur un ToxicNato gris. 
A+


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Allez on reprend le boulot... Une autre semaine mais au moins il fait beau et fera 30 cette après-midi. J'ai pris le Jeep du coup
> Côté montre la Pelagos sur un ToxicNato gris.
> A+
> 
> ...


Tu portes cette pelagos plus que jamais il me semble, ça fait plaisir sachant la relation particulière que tu as avec ce modèle  
La sd par contre je m'attendais à la voir plus souvent


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Speedmaster ici, sur nylon noir pour changer ^^
Pas pris de photo dsl =)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Tu portes cette pelagos plus que jamais il me semble, ça fait plaisir sachant la relation particulière que tu as avec ce modèle


J'avoue que, jusqu'ici, les Tudor me laissait plutôt froid en général. Mais à force de voir cette superbe pelagos prise en photo sous tous les angles, je crois bien que je suis tout doucement amoureux 

Comme pour une certaine speed, d'ailleurs (mais là, j'ai fini par succomber :-D)

J.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu portes cette pelagos plus que jamais il me semble, ça fait plaisir sachant la relation particulière que tu as avec ce modèle
> La sd par contre je m'attendais à la voir plus souvent


Ah Oui, particulière en effet! 

J'ai envoyé ma SDc a Rolex, c'est pour ça que tu ne la vois pas depuis une dizaine de jours 



tinitini said:


> J'avoue que, jusqu'ici, les Tudor me laissait plutôt froid en général. Mais à force de voir cette superbe pelagos prise en photo sous tous les angles, je crois bien que je suis tout doucement amoureux
> 
> Comme pour une certaine speed, d'ailleurs (mais là, j'ai fini par succomber :-D)
> 
> J.


Il t'en faut une absolument!!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En attendant une éventuelle pelagos un jour peut-être, une grand-mère Zenith à mon programme d'aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah Oui, particulière en effet!
> 
> J'ai envoyé ma SDc a Rolex, c'est pour ça que tu ne la vois pas depuis une dizaine de jours
> 
> Il t'en faut une absolument!!


Quel courage de t'en séparer si tôt Brice. 
Service time j'imagine.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Si c'est pas lune, c'est l'autre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du bleu ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos de nouveau mais sur un nouveau toxicnato kangourou. Épaisseur parfaite. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Petit passage chez un Ad Tudor ce matin, et au final je garde ma PO...Ni la nouvelle pelagos, north flag ou l'explo 16570 n'en auront raison...D'ailleurs déçu de la pelagos v2..la couronne est d'une rigidité à dévisser et une fois désengagée, rien à voir avec rolex ou omega, ça me semblait meilleur sur la v1 qu'on a possédé alex et moi et sur celle de Brice . Et le remontage de ce in house Tudor bizarre, après une quinzaine de tours, rien puis d'un coup la montre s'anime alors que ni la vendeuse ou moi ne l'avons touchée..

Je repars avec un petit crush pour la black bay rouge...et un nato omega commandé, malgré son prix excessif, le marketing et james bond ont eu raison de moi..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, du bleu ^_^


Du bleu, excellent dialogue ce Rambo. On a bien évolué depuis et surtout avec le recul certains films des années 80 sont vraiment cucul.

Donc du bleu


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Petit passage chez un Ad Tudor ce matin, et au final je garde ma PO...Ni la nouvelle pelagos, north flag ou l'explo 16570 n'en auront raison...D'ailleurs déçu de la pelagos v2..la couronne est d'une rigidité à dévisser et une fois désengagée, rien à voir avec rolex ou omega, ça me semblait meilleur sur la v1 qu'on a possédé alex et moi et sur celle de Brice . Et le remontage de ce in house Tudor bizarre, après une quinzaine de tours, rien puis d'un coup la montre s'anime alors que ni la vendeuse ou moi ne l'avons touchée..
> 
> Je repars avec un petit crush pour la black bay rouge...et un nato omega commandé, malgré son prix excessif, le marketing et james bond ont eu raison de moi..


Bahh zut :/ 
Je pense vraiment que la smpc irai très bien, épaisseur à souhait et tout et tout et c'est pas un Sub  
J'en ai raté une bleu ya qlq mois, si une repasse je me jette dessus  par contre le bracelet je suis d'accord avec toi il n'est pas top. En fait à part les bracelets oyster de rolex et bracelets AP, le reste ne me branche pas plus que ça.

D'ailleurs en passant ta stowa c'est bien cool, bon choix  sobre efficace qualité stowa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Du bleu, excellent dialogue ce Rambo. On a bien évolué depuis et surtout avec le recul certains films des années 80 sont vraiment cucul.
> 
> Donc du bleu


Aaaaah, c'était tout une époque :-d et pis on était jeune&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre chinoise pour l'après-midi (je ne sais pas vous, mais on a un temps superbe, ici&#8230; b-) )


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Actus


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette vieille Orient Diver


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM Explorer 2!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> OM Explorer 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Dual time, dual bracelet_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub vintage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> _Dual time, dual bracelet_ b-)


L'épaule à l'air d'aller mieux, avec une charge additionnelle sur le poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> L'épaule à l'air d'aller mieux, avec une charge additionnelle sur le poignet


:-d

L'épaule va _un peu_ mieux&#8230; mais c'est surtout que je ne fais rien&#8230; dès que je force un peu dessus, elle se rappelle à mon bon souvenir :-|

J'ai RV Lundi prochain avec mon toubib pour l'informer des derniers développements (et en particulier l'IRM inutile prescrite pas son remplaçant :rodekaart )


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Duward Aquastar Oceanic!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Duward Aquastar Oceanic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je làdore celle ci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Deep Hull_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous

Alpiner4 gmt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Bonjour! Tudor Oyster Prince









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut a tous
> 
> Alpiner4 gmt
> 
> ...


Cette GMT me plait vraiment!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, la Baltic Shield 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Encore une Hamilton pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Encore une Hamilton pour moi aujourd'hui


Super ce boîtier coussin


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Thx. Maintenant, je cherche celle ci pour completer mon écurie pan-europ :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon en ce vendredi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bah la même aujourd'hui, en revanche une image de mon nouveau jouet qui est un prototype pour Bali, se mettre en coopération avec certains hôtels sur les plages et louer les fatbikes électriques. 
J'ai monté ce qu'il y a de plus costaud, ça monte à 50kmh rapidement malgré mes 90 kg... Ça va plaire à Tom ça lol


----------



## Florian13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Avec la lecture du moment


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Encore une Hamilton pour moi aujourd'hui


Punaise! Qu'elle est belle!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour moi c'est l'Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bah la même aujourd'hui, en revanche une image de mon nouveau jouet qui est un prototype pour Bali, se mettre en coopération avec certains hôtels sur les plages et louer les fatbikes électriques.
> J'ai monté ce qu'il y a de plus costaud, ça monte à 50kmh rapidement malgré mes 90 kg... Ça va plaire à Tom ça lol


Impressionnant 50 km/h pour ce bike, un jouet avec lequel on peu s'amuser plusieurs heures!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Du bleu pour moi aussi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Du vert 

Bon week-end

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II, bon weekend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Tortue Camo en cette superbe après-midi ensoleillé!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko fff!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petit matin à Ampefy avec une Luch.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheverny sur bracelet tissu&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche! G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent dimanche à tous. 
Abordable
Fiable
Joli cadran bleu
Solide. 
La Promaster Eco-Drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Oups. Je viens de faire réparer la date sur cette montre, et j'ai quand même réussi à me tromper en la réglant ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Chenonceau_&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Ohhh un E-Fatbike !!! J'ai un temps songé à ça mais sans l'assistance mais pfiouu...Entretien zéro car aucune suspensions mais le prix des pneus, roues correctes et vu le nombre de km de bitume que je fais avant de trouver un sentier potable...



























Bricolage du vélo hier, prêt à affronter la montagne, s'il arrête de neiger et pleuvoir...grr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Ohhh un E-Fatbike !!! J'ai un temps songé à ça mais sans l'assistance mais pfiouu...Entretien zéro car aucune suspensions mais le prix des pneus, roues correctes et vu le nombre de km de bitume que je fais avant de trouver un sentier potable...



























Bricolage du vélo hier, prêt à affronter la montagne, s'il arrête de neiger et pleuvoir...grr[/QUOTE]
Superbe ta PO :-!!

Ref vélo en mi pression ça absorbe plutôt bien, vraiment sympa sur les routes déglingués de Jakarta 

Premier montage manque juste les freins hydrauliques pour pouvoir stopper la bête lol 
4 autres couleurs en prod , et hop on ira chercher des commandes sur les hôtels en bord de plage. 
C'est vrai que les pneus sont pas donnés :/

Chercher commande chercher bonheur

Je voulais mettre la speedmaster mais j'étais à la bourre ce matin... Du coup c'est la belle verte au poignet 

Photo pas du jour


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Quelques œufs pour le petit dej.... Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ohhh un E-Fatbike !!! J'ai un temps songé à ça mais sans l'assistance mais pfiouu...Entretien zéro car aucune suspensions mais le prix des pneus, roues correctes et vu le nombre de km de bitume que je fais avant de trouver un sentier potable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe ta PO :-!!

Ref vélo en mi pression ça absorbe plutôt bien, vraiment sympa sur les routes déglingués de Jakarta 

Premier montage manque juste les freins hydrauliques pour pouvoir stopper la bête lol 
4 autres couleurs en prod , et hop on ira chercher des commandes sur les hôtels en bord de plage. 
C'est vrai que les pneus sont pas donnés :/

Chercher commande chercher bonheur

Je voulais mettre la speedmaster mais j'étais à la bourre ce matin... Du coup c'est la belle verte au poignet 

Photo pas du jour







[/QUOTE]

Tous ces photos de 2 roues me donne envie de sortir ma KTM et je suis en congé aujourd'hui ça tombe bien pour une première ride en 2016!

Très belle PO et j'adore ta Hulk Alex!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Oups. Je viens de faire réparer la date sur cette montre, et j'ai quand même réussi à me tromper en la réglant ce matin.


Quelle beauté


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Tudor Pelagos Gen1 pour commencer cette semaine. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Première ride de l'année cette après-midi c'est frisquet à 7 degré mais toujours aussi plaisant!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Shoei VFX-W ? J'adore ce casque, je n'en ai jamais eu un d'aussi confortable. Une vraie pantoufle !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Amuses toi bien.  
On est dans les 80'sF et 90F demain  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Première ride de l'année cette après-midi c'est frisquet à 7 degré mais toujours aussi plaisant!


Ha ! Je suis jaloux la 

Amuse toi bien Simon, top top top !!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Speed aujourd'hui, de plus en plus fan de ce modèle !! ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Shoei VFX-W ? J'adore ce casque, je n'en ai jamais eu un d'aussi confortable. Une vraie pantoufle !


En plein ça! Oui il est vraiment confortable, j'ai aussi un Troy Lee SE et pour être honnête il est encore plus léger et confo que le Shoei



Jeep99dad said:


> Amuses toi bien.
> On est dans les 80'sF et 90F demain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci! D'ici un mois ça devrais se réchauffer un peu....



alex79 said:


> Ha ! Je suis jaloux la
> 
> Amuse toi bien Simon, top top top !!


Merci Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Depuis ce matin avec l'Amphibian 710 :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis! 
Seiko Cocktail Time sur Perlon bleu 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

L'achat récent de ma Universal Genève Shadow m'a donné envie de ressortir cette petite polerouter vintage (qui, hélas, perd plusieurs minutes par jours. Il faut que je regarde ça un jour ou l'autre)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Po sur son nato omega today. Pas donné mais vu que je porte quasi que du gris ou noir sur mes tocantes quand j'ai un nato , il fera l'affaire.. 

Une petite nouvelle viendra vendredi, c'est bleu mais pas une smpC alex .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Bonjour,

acquisition de mon deuxième jeton bleu de chez Tudor (après la 79090 bleue).
Une Date+Day 94510 datant de 1983 (presque mon année de naissance).
Le cadran change du bleu éclatant à une teinte bleu-grisâtre. Couleur travaillée et complexe.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Nouveauté (pour moi) !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hexa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien cool Brice  


tinitini said:


> Nouveauté (pour moi) !


Wooooaaauuuuhhhh superbe choix l'ami !! 
Enjoy  


Zweig said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> acquisition de mon deuxième jeton bleu de chez Tudor (après la 79090 bleue).
> Une Date+Day 94510 datant de 1983 (presque mon année de naissance).
> ...


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa guys









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_7888.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Nouveauté (pour moi) !


Félicitations!! Une classique et très jolie. Ce bracelet lui va très bien aussi. Il est d'où?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Nouveauté (pour moi) !


Ohh super! J'adore le bracelet aussi. Avec tout vos Omega je vais devoir m'en trouver une moi aussi!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT sur un bracelet Canvas DrunkArtStraps. 
Bonne journée. 
. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Merci à tous, je suis super content de cette petite merveille. ça faisait longtemps que je pensais à une speed.Pour le bracelet (qui est plutôt confortable, d'ailleurs) : Marque geo-straps, acheté sur ebay il y a quelques mois de cela, chez ce vendeur : Uhrenbänder, Fossil eBay Boutiques | trendart-24


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite Seiko, pour changer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mais tu dois porter la speedmaster, l'une de miel 3 mois =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je vais l'emmener en lune de miel à Paris, fin de semaine prochaine. En attendant, je la laisse se préparer pour le voyage !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La vache tu n'arrête pas les allés retours à paris, ça a l'air d'être bien mensuel :/

Speed pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Une petite Seiko, pour changer


J'adore ce bubble dome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi! Benarus Remora 2


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> La vache tu n'arrête pas les allés retours à paris, ça a l'air d'être bien mensuel :/
> 
> Speed pour moi aujourd'hui


Bon, de retour à la maison je viens de repasser en speed aussi. Et c'est BIEN 

Pour le coup du voyage mensuel à Paris : oui, c'était à peu près le rythme. Une semaine sur 4 pendant 18 mois pour une formation. Sans doute le projet le plus crétin dans lequel je me sois lancé, mais j'en vois enfin la fin : dernière session ce mois de mai, et après FINI. Je suis soulagé même si je penses que ça va me manquer un peu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. Bon vendredi à tous. 
Ma préférée.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

photo pourrie après avoir récupéré ça.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> photo pourrie après avoir récupéré ça.


Super. Félicitations.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce matin, moto-cross pour mini-tini. Un chrono pour les mesures du temps au tour, mais j'hésite à sortir la speed toute neuve sur le terrain.

Mais cette petite mamie présente quand même plutôt bien.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Ce matin, moto-cross pour mini-tini. Un chrono pour les mesures du temps au tour, mais j'hésite à sortir la speed toute neuve sur le terrain.
> 
> Mais cette petite mamie présente quand même plutôt bien.


Je cherche cette Yema depuis un bon bout, la tienne semble vraiment propre! Bonne course ce matin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Hop. Je suis repassé en speed : retour maison, motos nettoyées, on repasse en mode "civilisés "

(Ce matin, grosse gamelle d'un des adultes en tout début de session, qui s'est bien détruit la cheville. Mauvaise réception sur un saut. Ça a lourdement plombé l'ambiance, mais rappellé aux gamins que le motocross, c'est fun mais que ça reste un jeu assez dangereux quand on ne fait pas gaffe)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Ce matin, moto-cross pour mini-tini. Un chrono pour les mesures du temps au tour, mais j'hésite à sortir la speed toute neuve sur le terrain.
> 
> Mais cette petite mamie présente quand même plutôt bien.


Big fan of this Yema!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Roxy dit bonjour aussi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Wostok, je dois avancer la date


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La bbb sympa Tom  bon choix


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un très bon mois de Mai à tous!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Changement de straps pour la soirée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Wow!! Superbe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous 
Hexa Osprey cadran bleu sur Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma vintage submariner Tudor sur un bracelet en canvas gris/bleu fait par mon ami Art.

Cheers 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Changement de chaussettes pour la soirée.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Changement de chaussettes pour la soirée.


YESSSS


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Thème "qui a la plus petite ?" sur le forum français MGN. J'ai joué la Benrus :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Juste revenue du RSC de Dallas, ma Sea Dweller. Super service chez Rolex. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giroxa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bon mercredi. 
Rolex bien sûr 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous et bon mercredi.
> Rolex bien sûr
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait plaisir , après tous les vas et viens j'espère que c'est la bonne à conserver Brice :-!!

Top sur ton poignet ^^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ca fait plaisir , après tous les vas et viens j'espère que c'est la bonne à conserver Brice :-!!
> 
> Top sur ton poignet ^^


Merci Alex. Rolex a été super et relativement rapide. Vendeur était très cool. Ça ne m'a rien coûté. Je ne me pleind pas. Elle est très bien. La blnr me tourmente aussi 
Je vend ma Tudor bleu au fait


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

_MG_8064.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_8085.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je vend ma Tudor bleu au fait


T'es sérieux ?? Tu vas financer ta BLNR avec ? Franchement Brice, tu devrais essayer une pepsi. La 16710 c'est vraiment une arme anti-flip. Achète les 3 inserts et dès que t'en as marre, tu la changes, ça fait vraiment son effet. C'est pas pour rien que c'est une collector et que les prix se sont envolés. En plus je suis sûr que tu as des kilos de canvas pour habiller cette pepsi pour notre plus grand plaisir.

Moi aussi je pensais récemment à échanger ma Tudor Sub contre une Big Block.
J'ai toujours eu du mal avec les Submariners, elles finissent toujours par me lasser à mort...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce matin j'ai piqué la Tiger Concept de mini-tini. Qu'au moins ça serve un peu à quelque-chose de temps en temps d'avoir des enfants.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et a nouveau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Sinn 104


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Sinn 104


Nice guys !! Love both watches  


Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Skx009 ici j'avais presque oublié à quel point c'est une bomba ^^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bah alors alex, on vend la speedy en douce ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Skx009 ici j'avais presque oublié à quel point c'est une bomba ^^


Au point de lâcher speed et sub  ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Bah alors alex, on vend la speedy en douce ?


Oui oui , bah pas en douce qd mm. 
Bcp de factures à régler malheureusement je dois en lâcher une :/


tinitini said:


> Au point de lâcher speed et sub  ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin c'est vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Sous-Marine_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Sinn 104


Elle est super cette Sinn.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars! TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière, Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière, Aramar Lunar Sky


Très chouette. Bravo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ça y est.... Le week-end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Daniel JeanRichard


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Changement de la mi journée pour moi, avec installation des nouvelles chaussettes reçues ce matin même. Noir et orange... un thème qui me rappelle du coup une certaine marque de moto.


















Marrant comme ce cadran change de couleur suivant l'angle de vue. Sur la deuxième, il semble nettement bleu, plutôt tirant sur le vert pour la première photo, alors que je le vois plutôt gris fonçé lorsqu'elle est à mon poignet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice J! 
Je garde la Skx009









Projet ebike bali avance, j'espère que le marketing va bien marcher !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Belle montre et photos J. j'aime bien le bracelet "kTm"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice J!
> Je garde la Skx009
> 
> 
> ...


Très beau projet Alex! La meilleure des chances dans tout ça!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend, je reste avec Lunar Sky


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une de mes montres préférées après plusieurs centaines de $50 à $12000... L'Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur un bracelet Canvas Terra de DrunkArtStrap
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Hamilton, goût poulet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En transit à Nairobi, destination Paris. Encore 5h à tuer...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> En transit à Nairobi, destination Paris. Encore 5h à tuer...


Au moins tu est bien accompagner!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai la crève et un mal à la cabauche que seulement la SeaDweller peut calmer  
Repos toute le journée. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai la crève et un mal à la cabauche que seulement la SeaDweller peut calmer
> Repos toute le journée.
> B
> 
> ...


Bon repos, en espérant que ça se passe rapidement!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour ce soir la Geckota K3


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon repos Brice, gws !

Bonne journée à tous =)









Une autre Another speedmaster


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Arrivé à paris, la tête vaguement dans le cul : début de ma semaine "Speed only".










Pour l'instant, ça se passe bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Du bois au poignet pour débuter la semaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine de boulot avec ma Rolex Sea Dweller et une réunion avec notre grand patron qui visite de NYC. 
Bonne journée à tous . B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tie+SD, combo pour le patron ?


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
La cousine de la SD
;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je continue la semaine toujours avec la même. Suis-je en train de devenir mono-montre ?









J.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Je continue la semaine toujours avec la même. Suis-je en train de devenir mono-montre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ala Bonne heure 

Je te suis









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe ces speedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière... La Steinhart OVM MaxiLE puisque je ne pourrais sûrement jamais m'offrir la vrai 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pas d'évolution de la situation sur le terrain pour le moment.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still hanging


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*CHINO WILON* pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Pas d'évolution de la situation sur le terrain pour le moment.


Superbe ce cuit vintage sur la speedy!! Bravo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

salut tout le monde
Une autre longue et difficile journée au bureau m'attend. Je remet la Sea Dweller

Ciao À+. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le Dôme 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'avais besoin de porter du bronze. Arriver cette après-midi Zenton B43 que j'ai installer sur canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> salut tout le monde
> Une autre longue et difficile journée au bureau m'attend. Je remet la Sea Dweller
> 
> Ciao À+. B
> ...


Yes yes Brice, tu porte très bien cette sd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'avais besoin de porter du bronze. Arriver cette après-midi Zenton B43 que j'ai installer sur canvas


Une super micro bronze


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Yes yes Brice, tu porte très bien cette sd


Merci Alex. Malgré la hauteur j'aime bcp ses dimensions et figure svelte de face


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça encore, je me tâte, garder la speedmaster ou pas


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'est vrai que c'est sympa, une speed... et en plus, elles ont souvent un beau derrière.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tauchmeister* 'U-Boot' pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Zenton B43 ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la Zenton B43 ce matin


Je l'aime bcp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'aime bcp


Merci Brice! Moi aussi je l'aime bcq je ne suis pas un grand fan de bronze mais avec le dome et le bezel en ceramique elle est vraiment bien...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tissot Navigator


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'essaie la Zenton sur Canvas noir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Zouk vizion_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, une *SANGDO* biton :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Reno, l'épaule va mieux ?

Un petit verre ne fait pas de mal hein :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello Reno, l'épaule va mieux ?


Et bien écoute, oui, oui, *oui !* :-d

Je n'ai pas récupéré à 100% (je ne peux pas forcer, je n'ai donc pas encore repris la muscu), mais en terme de mobilité pure, j'ai vraiment retrouvé mon épaule comme avant : je peux à nouveau fermer les volets, faire tous les gestes de la vie quotidienne&#8230; c'est le pied !

J'ai fait pour la première fois, il y a quelques jours, une courte séance (27 min) de vélo d'appartement avec un programme progressif pour monter à la résistance que j'utilisais en temps normal&#8230; impeccable ! :-!

J'ai refait des séances de renforcement des abaisseurs de l'épaule aux tendeurs, sans forcer, en statique ; très nettement, je sens que la tendinite est passée (en tout cas dans sa phase douloureuse) et rien que ça, c'est le paradis sur terre :-d

Maintenant, il faut laisser à la calcification le temps de se résorber (en général, ça met au mois un an à disparaître, parfois plus), ce qui fait que dans l'immédiat, je ne pense pas me remettre encore à la muscu, mais selon les sensations, je ferais quelques essais, et en tout état de cause, ce coup-ci, j'ai bien appris la leçon : je ne suis plus ni jeune, ni immortel :-| et dorénavant, j'intégrerais un véritable échauffement (15min de vélo pour la montée en température), un échauffement "dynamique" général pour bien décoincer toutes les articulations, et il faut que je me rende à l'évidence : pour moi, le dégressif en muscu, c'est fini. Autrement dit, je reprendrais un entraînement pyramidal classique, ce qui implique que l'époque des perfs est clairement derrière moi, vu que je n'aurais plus d'énergie disponible (entre l'échauffement et les premières séries) quand j'arriverais au "max".

Mais bon, si je veux continuer (et c'est le cas), je n'ai pas le choix.

Bilan : j'aurais pris une vingtaine de kilos sur 20 ans (bon, avec un peu de gras aussi), sans jamais rien prendre comme suppléments (j'ai du acheter trois fois des protéines en poudre dans ma vie, et j'ai vu que ça ne changeait rien), uniquement en mangeant plus et surtout en augmentant l'apport en protéines. 
Je n'ai clairement pas un physique de titan, mais on va dire que par rapport aux 64kg (pour 1,71m) de mes 18 ans, j'ai globalement atteint l'objectif que je m'étais fixé (j'ai toujours eu ce poids de 80Kg en tête, je ne sais pas pourquoi).

Mon seul regret est de ne jamais avoir pu faire 100kg au développé couché (que j'ai dépassés au squat et au soulevé de terre), d'autant plus étonnant que c'était mon exercice préféré quand j'ai débuté :-( j'en suis même très loin. Tant pis.



> Un petit verre ne fait pas de mal hein :-!!


O_O tu trouves des boutanches de Laurent Perrier à 60€ en Indonésie ? |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Et bien écoute, oui, oui, *oui !* :-d
> 
> Je n'ai pas récupéré à 100% (je ne peux pas forcer, je n'ai donc pas encore repris la muscu), mais en terme de mobilité pure, j'ai vraiment retrouvé mon épaule comme avant : je peux à nouveau fermer les volets, faire tous les gestes de la vie quotidienne&#8230; c'est le pied !
> 
> ...


Aie les blessures c'est lourd, rétablissement lent c'est bcp de frustration pour les énergiques :/

Gardes bien la progressivité surtout !

38 piges si je compte bien ?

Champagne et vins de qualité ils faut les ramener clandestinement lol 
Les tarifs ici j'ose même pas te dire, donc oui on trouve mais c'est du super luxe, du coup on ramène de duty free qd on voyage


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Aie les blessures c'est lourd, rétablissement lent c'est bcp de frustration pour les énergiques :/
> 
> Gardes bien la progressivité surtout !
> 
> ...


Ouch' ! ça paraît bien moins sexy, d'un seul coup, l'Indonésie !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Dernier jour de ma formation ! Après 18 mois, dernier jour du dernier voyage. Soulagement, mais en même temps, un petit coup de blues. Le rythme des prochains mois devrait être un peu plus cool.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Zenton B43 pour terminer la journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Aie les blessures c'est lourd, rétablissement lent c'est bcp de frustration pour les énergiques :/
> 
> Gardes bien la progressivité surtout !
> 
> 38 piges si je compte bien ?


J'ai attrapé 45 ans en Février dernier ;-)

Mais en fait je note le premier "coup d'arrêt" autour de 41 ans. C'est à partir de cet âge que j'ai commencé à entasser les petites blessures, avec des temps de récupération de plus en plus longs (une semaine, deux semaines entre deux entraînements), avec un premier arrêt net durant l'Hiver 2014 (6 mois d'arrêt pour un tennis-elbow), et le second l'Hiver dernier avec cette foutue tendinite de l'épaule&#8230; c'est bon, ce coup-ci, j'ai compris la leçon. Ce qui fait que je considère ma période "pleine" d'entraînement de 18 à 41 ans (une grosse vingtaine d'années, quoi). 
Depuis mes 41 ans, je ne m'entraine plus comme avant, car il y a eu plein d'interruptions, à cause de petites blessures. 
Et même sans blessures, ça m'était de toute façon devenu impossible de m'entraîner deux jours de suite :-x

Je précise que j'estime m'en tirer plutôt à bon compte : je suis arrivé à 40 ans dans une forme plus qu'honorable compte tenu de mon absolu manque d'activité physique le reste du temps : je suis en effet passé de la planche à dessin pendant toute mon enfance et adolescence, à l'ordinateur depuis mon service militaire, et encore jusqu'à ce jour. Ce n'est pas idéal, mais c'est comme ça.

Par ailleurs, j'assume entièrement le fait de toujours m'être entraîné comme un con : sans échauffement, et sans étirements en fin de séance :rodekaart (sérieux, je n'en ai jamais fait en 20 ans !) et les derniers temps, je ne bossais plus qu'en dégressif pour pouvoir encore bourriner : je faisais une petite série d'échauffements avec une charge légère (genre une vingtaine de répétitions), et j'attaquais direct sur le max o| pour descendre les poids au fur à mesure des séries. C'est comme ça que j'avais les meilleures sensations.

Tout ça pour dire que de 18 à 41 ans, j'ai pratiqué la musculation quasiment sans interruption, et je m'en suis fort bien porté. Hormis un problème de disque intervertébral à 23 ans (suite à une mauvaise appréciation d'une douleur que j'avais pris pour une bête contracture), je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis sérieux, et j'ai observé une progression, lente mais régulière, en terme de gain de force pendant toutes ces années.

Toute ma vie, on m'a dit que je faisais 10 ans de moins que mon âge, et un toubib m'a encore dit pas plus tard qu'hier qu'il me donnait 35 ans :-d

Faut dire que j'ai encore mes cheveux, et que ça aide à brouiller les pistes ;-)

Mais bon en tout cas ce coup-ci c'est quand même le signe qu'il va falloir lever le pied, arrêter de déconner, et adapter l'entraînement si je veux encore durer :-(



> Champagne et vins de qualité ils faut les ramener clandestinement lol
> Les tarifs ici j'ose même pas te dire, donc oui on trouve mais c'est du super luxe, du coup on ramène de duty free qd on voyage


D'ac ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces trois aujourd'hui 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks good on rubber =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et hop ! dernier départ du dimanche matin. Decollage dans 2h et je serai à la maison demain, 3h du mat.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Que du bonheur J =) 
Bon retour et hop 'top chrono'

Hulk ici


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Toujours la Sea Dweller au poignet. 
Bon dimanche à tous. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon voyage Tinitini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Thx ! Le voyage était long mais sans problèmes. Enfin de retour à la maison après une semaine d'absence. C'est si bon de retrouver la famille !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA "Pilote" titane pour un vide-grenier de Pentecôte&#8230; ça m'a fait faire une balade, même si je n'ai rien trouvé. Il faisait un temps plutôt agréable, et c'est une ambiance que j'aime bien


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut à tous et bonne semaine 
Je la commence avec la Sea Dweller ceramic a nouveau et toujours sur le rubberB.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahb


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *Yonger & Bresson* "Chenonceau" b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Zodiac Seawolf pour moi aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Zodiac Seawolf pour moi aujourd'hui :


O_O quelle merveille&#8230;

Et puis la patine du boîtier 


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Zodiac Seawolf pour moi aujourd'hui :


Elle est vraiment superbe. J'adore ce boîtier et le dôme 

Quelle taille? 38mm?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai mis la Steinhart OVM maxi LE sur son bracelet pour la première fois. 
Excelent mardi à tous . B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* SMP depuis ce matin&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est vraiment superbe. J'adore ce boîtier et le dôme
> 
> Quelle taille? 38mm?


Thx !

C'est un poid plume : elle fait 35mm seulement. Avec une entrecorne de 17mm.

J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour cette *KASSAW* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller pour la soirée. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Dweller pour la soirée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, sur Rubber ça marche vraiment bien, je trouve que ça donne plus de présence au cadran


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour la Orsa Monstrum


Salut Simon, looking good  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Salut Simon, looking good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex! J'adore le super dome sur cette montre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar en ce mercredi ensoleillé


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar en ce mercredi ensoleillé


Encore mieux


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec la Sea Dweller pour des meetings toute la journée inclus un appel conférence à 7h. 
Ciao 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, une chinoise (les photos ne sont pas du jour)














































&#8230; et pour ce soir, une suisse :























































Bonne fin de journée, les amis


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ce matin, une chinoise (les photos ne sont pas du jour)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Reno, de la speed yummy, depuis les années as tu déjà fais une maintenance ? 
Tu l'as depuis presque 10 ans si ma mémoire est bonne ...

Superbe photos ^^

Et je crois que c'est la première fois que je la voit sur son bracelet...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

nato caoutchouc , sympa sur le papier, trop souple en réalité, ça se déforme au porté. Dommage.

Sexy la speedy Reno .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello Reno, de la speed yummy, depuis les années as tu déjà fais une maintenance ?
> Tu l'as depuis presque 10 ans si ma mémoire est bonne ...
> 
> Superbe photos ^^


Merci Alex 

Aucune maintenance à ce jour, et j'attendrais qu'elle montre une dérive importante (si ça arrive un jour) avant de l'envisager.

À l'époque où je commençais à m'intéresser aux montres, j'en avais discuté avec le collègue qui m'avait mis le pied à l'étrier dans le milieu (c'est même par son intermédiaire que j'avais eu cette Speed en passant par un mandataire qui m'avait obtenu -25% :-! ), et il m'avait raconté être allé chez Rolex pour l'entretien de sa SUB ; le gars qui l'avait vu lui avait simplement demandé si sa montre avançait/reculait et comme ce n'était pas le cas, il lui avait conseillé de ne toucher à rien ;-)

On a tendance à être parano avec ces objets&#8230; mais en fait, il suffit de songer aux trouvailles de vide-greniers (j'en ai quelques-unes), des montres qui tournent depuis parfois plus de 50 ans, qui n'ont jamais été ouvertes, jamais révisées, et qui tournent toujours très bien, alors même qu'elles ont eu des vies assez "rudes" :

Les miennes :




























que des montres entre 5 et 10€ (qui n'en valaient pas tellement plus, neuves, à l'époque), et qui tournent toujours impeccablement 

Même chose avec les vintages un peu plus prestigieuses&#8230; toutes les miennes sont en dessous de la minute par jour, et n'ont jamais été révisées (pour la plupart) :































































(celle-ci a été réassemblée/bricolée et révisée, m'avait dit le vendeur)



> Et je crois que c'est la première fois que je la voit sur son bracelet...


Oh ben si, quand même ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/speedmaster-3573-50-00-a-311549.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> nato caoutchouc , sympa sur le papier, trop souple en réalité, ça se déforme au porté. Dommage.


Jolie snowflake ;-)



> Sexy la speedy Reno .


Merci Bender


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est Superbe ta Speedy Reno!! 
Si elle tourne bien pas besoin de révisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour ce soir ce sera l'Alpina Alpiner4 GMT sur Canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Aucune maintenance à ce jour, et j'attendrais qu'elle montre une dérive importante (si ça arrive un jour) avant de l'envisager.
> 
> ...


Merci de partager ton expérience, j'avoue qu'après 50 ans c'est plutôt impressionnant .

Ta speedmaster est bien réglée après 10 ans ? La mienne tourne à +5-6 s / jour ce qui est très décent.

Petit wrist shot du jour


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m sur Watchadoo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les frenchies

Je porte la Seiko CocktailTime aujourd'hui au boulot. Le bracelet est un nouveau matériel que mon ami Art utilise, un Canvas Hybrid avec polyester qui devrait être très durable et a une apparence plus finie et habillée. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

scurfa sur rubber BC300 de bonetto cinturini . (le même que chez squale et Stowa) bon strap pas cher.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu cette après-midi la Vintage Swiss Army Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

On la voyait plus cette dayto, en plus sur son oyster bi ton ! .


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les frenchies
> 
> Je porte la Seiko CocktailTime aujourd'hui au boulot. Le bracelet est un nouveau matériel que mon ami Art utilise, un Canvas Hybrid avec polyester qui devrait être très durable et a une apparence plus finie et habillée.
> Ciao. B
> ...


Ça lui va très bien ! Chouette bracelet.

J.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci de partager ton expérience, j'avoue qu'après 50 ans c'est plutôt impressionnant .


Oui hein ? ;-)



> Ta speedmaster est bien réglée après 10 ans ? La mienne tourne à +5-6 s / jour ce qui est très décent.
> 
> Petit wrist shot du jour


:-!

Je n'ai pas regardé à la seconde près&#8230; je fais pareil pour toute mes montres quand je veux vérifier s'il n'y a pas de dérive : je regarde en fin de journée avant de la remettre dans sa boîte si l'heure indiquée diffère de celle de l'horloge de l'ordinateur. Tant qu'il n'y a pas une minute d'écart, ça me va (et c'est le cas pour TOUTES mes montres, y compris les merdouilles achetées sur la baie à 15$, avec des platines découpées au ciseau cranteur et empreinte digitale sur le rotor :-d ).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> TGIF


Fabuleuse celle-là, Alex :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> On la voyait plus cette dayto, en plus sur son oyster bi ton ! .


Effectivement , jose a moitié la mettre car le dernier service était en 1996 et ca membetterai de mettre 1000 $ ( voir plus ) pour le RSC dans limmediat ^^ 
du coup elle reste au chaud la mémère


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Fabuleuse celle-là, Alex :-!


Merci l'ami


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> TGIF


Vraiment jolie sur bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au sport


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Happy avec cette bbb l'ami ?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Entre la scurfa et celle ci j'ai mon daily duo. Ca me rapproche de rolex pour la prochaine. J'oublie les 5 chiffres pour le prix et ce bracelet antique je préfère une récente. Explo II DjII ou sub date sans doute . Omega c'est trop épais ...une fois enfilée cette BB est parfaite pour moi. Je la lâche plus trop.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Entre la scurfa et celle ci j'ai mon daily duo. Ca me rapproche de rolex pour la prochaine. J'oublie les 5 chiffres pour le prix et ce bracelet antique je préfère une récente. Explo II DjII ou sub date sans doute . Omega c'est trop épais ...une fois enfilée cette BB est parfaite pour moi. Je la lâche plus trop.


2017 subc pour toi 

Bon week-end


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon weekend!


Très jolie, cette *ARAMAR*, DMC :-!

Une plongeuse noire pour moi aussi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très jolie, cette *ARAMAR*, DMC :-!
> 
> Une plongeuse noire pour moi aussi&#8230;


Merci Reno! En regardant le bracelet sur ta Yema j'ai penser a ta Armida Brass ca fais un bout qu'on ne la pas vu a ton poignet!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

MMW iconik1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno! En regardant le bracelet sur ta Yema j'ai penser a ta Armida Brass ca fais un bout qu'on ne la pas vu a ton poignet!


Bien vu, j'avais acheté ce ZULU pour elle ;-)

Oui, ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas portée&#8230; mais elle reviendra


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour l'après midi 
Alpina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Deep Hull_ pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Polonaise sur Mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the OVM LE tonight 









That dome 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the OVM LE tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the OVM LE tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe sur bracelet, j'adore son dôme!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars!
Je l'adore cette OVM avec le dôme Plexiglas. 
Abordable et jolie, ETA2824 et un très bon bracelet. Il paraît faite en Suisse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Aujourd'hui je porte la SeaDweller. Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967* pour moi b-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1968


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Difor encore !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un monstre pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De nouveau la Sea-Dweller au boulot aujourd'hui' 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1990 Vostok Komandirskie Pelote à épingles 33x U-Boat sur Chine Maille bracelet


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Stowa TO2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour fêter nos 18 ans de mariage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour fêter nos 18 ans de mariage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très bon choix! Félicitations à vous deux!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour fêter nos 18 ans de mariage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations !! Ce n'est pas rien, un 1/5,555ieme de siècle !!

J.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour fêter nos 18 ans de mariage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'ATOM'*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


>


Wow super J, j'ai toujours adorer ce modèle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Félicitations !! Ce n'est pas rien, un 1/5,555ieme de siècle !!
> 
> J.





DMCBanshee said:


> Très bon choix! Félicitations à vous deux!


Merci beaucoup. Nous avons pu nous échappé et avoir un bon dîner tous les deux même si ca tombait dans la semaine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bravo Brice


Merci bcp Alex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Je l'adore celle ci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos et ma jeep puisque il fait beau et fera 31 degrés 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce monstre cette après-midi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir, toujours du Russe&#8230;








'Komandirskie' b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
OVM LE



















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Raketa automatique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Komandirskie_&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Zodiac Red Dot diver arrivée hier soir. 
Elle utilise le même boîtier que la Heuer. Très confortable sur le bracelet jubilee d'origine et une taille parfaite à 42mm et fine.

Cheers
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma nouvelle Zodiac Red Dot diver arrivée hier soir.
> Elle utilise le même boîtier que la Heuer. Très confortable sur le bracelet jubilee d'origine et une taille parfaite à 42mm et fine.
> 
> Cheers
> B


Sympa :-!

C'est quoi l'histoire derrière le point rouge ? :think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Sympa :-!
> 
> C'est quoi l'histoire derrière le point rouge ? :think:


Oui mais pourquoi le point rouge :think too:



Très sympa ta nouvelle Zodiac Brice


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Sympa :-!
> 
> C'est quoi l'histoire derrière le point rouge ? :think:


Superbe ta Zodiac! Mais j'ai la même question aussi pour le point rouge?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la PYRATE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea-Dweller C pour la soirée 
Je vais à la maison



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec une _Komandirskie_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi! Barbos Marine Blue sur Watchadoo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur canvas bleu délavé.

TGIF. Il me tarde de me barrer pour le week-end en famille à Atlanta. 
Ciao 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ce soir, toujours en Komandirskie&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'avais sorti une tool watch pour la session cross du fiston. C'était la dernière de la saison. Mais finalement, 9h30, retour en ville : moto en panne. Mini tini plutôt déçu.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> J'avais sorti une tool watch pour la session cross du fiston. C'était la dernière de la saison. Mais finalement, 9h30, retour en ville : moto en panne. Mini tini plutôt déçu.


Aie :/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la *1967*&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

En route pour Atlanta pour le long week-end avec une montre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Oui mais pourquoi le point rouge :think too:
> 
> 
> 
> Très sympa ta nouvelle Zodiac Brice


Merci bcp. Je l'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Poignet nu pour moi, ma PO est partie au Luxembourg :'(. En quête de la suivante .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vieille photo mais c'est cette Bronze


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit rayon de soleil pour ce matin :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le matin comme ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar Sur Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette après-midi la MWC 300m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


O_O magnifique cette Glycine, tinitini :-!

Et le style est assez différente des productions habituelles de la marque |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J'étais à Atlanta ce week-end et n'avais pris que la Sea-Dweller. Elle n'a pas quitter mon poignet jour et nuit, visites touristes et piscine... J'adore les Rolex classiques de Sport comme la sub et la SD

Ici au World of Coca Cola









Cocktail au bord de la piscine avec une belle vue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O magnifique cette Glycine, tinitini :-!
> 
> Et le style est assez différente des productions habituelles de la marque |>


Thx.. je l'aime beaucoup et ça me chagrine d'autant plus que le plexi soit fêlé sur le bord, à 7h. Je me suis lancé dans la recherche d'un remplacement !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une GMT chic pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La tortue sur Canvas


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_8626.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_8601.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La tortue sur Canvas


Ah bien l'ami, tu prends aussi le syndrome canvas  bien sympa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> _MG_8626.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> _MG_8601.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Je l'adore celle-ci! Quelles belles couleurs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Après un long week-end avec la SeaDweller , pourquoi ne pas continuer pour le retour au boulot aujourd'hui. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ah bien l'ami, tu prends aussi le syndrome canvas  bien sympa.


Eh merci! C'est la faute a Brice...😜


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Brice devient monomontre ? vous vous mettez au canvas ? Eh ben.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une petite vidéo&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir dîner en famille pour le 18ème anniversaire de Jade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour la journée : archimede outdoor sur bracelet made in fran6, un membre du forum MpT, arrivé dans ma boîte aux lettres hier.










J


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous, je reste avec la speedmaster, j'apprécie son côté discret et versatile pour le Day to day au travail, taille parfaite, et simplement tool =)

Voilà résultat je garde =D

Ça gratte avec une seiko cocktail ou une rangeman, j'en n'en ai pas besoin mais ça gratte fort...

Les sarb065 sont vraiment sympa    . 
Aller... Self-control 

Une image









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

wééé ! Bonne décision  !!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'adore celle-ci! Quelles belles couleurs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci beaucoup !!

Le temps tout à fait horrible qu'il fait ici en ce moment m'incite toutefois à quitter le rouge et à revêtir le vert de cette plongeuse...

20160601_061529820_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mois de Juin à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir dîner en famille pour le 18ème anniversaire de Jade


Bon anniversaire à ta grande, Brice 



>


:-!

Je ne me souviens plus, tu avais expliqué l'histoire avec le *point rouge* à 4h30 ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Zodiac 'Red Dot ' Diver

Voilà pour le point rouge  En gros ils désignaient la gamme de mouvements montés dedans, le rouge étant l'entrée de gamme, un vestige de la marque je suppose.

Cool que tu conserves la Speed Alex 

Mr J tu en penses quoi de ton archimede outdoor ? quid de la précision et du boîtier durci ? C'est du bon ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello. Pour l'outdoor : côté précision, correcte, sans plus : environ +7s/j. Côté acier durci : je l'ai depuis peu, donc pas encore eu l'occasion de trop l'abimer. En tout cas, pour le moment, elle reste en "zéro marques", même pas de petites traces sous les cornes lors du changement de bracelets. ça me semble très solide. Côté taille et confort : je la trouve parfaite, elle tient bien en place, légère. Et j'adore son look, je trouve qu'elle a un petit côté "explorer, mais modernisée" :-D. Pour le moment, vraiment une de mes montres préférées (et j'en ai quelques unes)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir une de mes préférées 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour le lancement ce matin du projet qui a occupé toute la boîte pendant les derniers 18 mois, une jolie petite Navigator arrivée chez moi mardi dernier.

Niveau de stress maximum pour moi aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Pour le lancement ce matin du projet qui a occupé toute la boîte pendant les derniers 18 mois, une jolie petite Navigator arrivée chez moi mardi dernier.
> 
> Niveau de stress maximum pour moi aujourd'hui !!


Super jolie cette Tissot, bonne chance dans vos projets!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 Sur Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la Steinhart OVM maxi LE au boulot aujourd'hui. J'aime beaucoup le dôme en Plexiglas. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette Poljot militaire cette après-midi, j'aime bien le dome sur celle-ci!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cette Poljot militaire cette après-midi, j'aime bien le dome sur celle-ci!


Très très très jolie |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre YEMA&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très très très jolie |> |> |>


Merci Reno!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _*Sous-Marine*_, aujourd'hui sur bracelet nylon "Bond"&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelagos.... sur bracelet canvas bien sûr  pour casual friday

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m Sur nato


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice :-!! Elle pète bien ton Artego Simon.

En couleur ici aussi


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Autodromo :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago Sur Watchadoo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;























































Faudra au moins ça pour se réchauffer :-|

Juin : 15° à l'heure où j'écris, ciel gris, et la chaudière est toujours allumée :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend à tous. Je commence la journée avec la Pelagos 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punaise. Fait pas chaud dis donc. 
Ici 33 et soleil. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise. Fait pas chaud dis donc.
> *Ici 33* et soleil.


Ah oui, mais alors là, c'est beaucoup trop chaud pour moi ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Ah oui, mais alors là, c'est beaucoup trop chaud pour moi ;-)




Ca ne fait que commencer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Il fait nuit tôt ici 
Quand je vais en France l'été j'adore comme il fait jour tard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'est Seiko day dans mon quartier :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Autodromo :


Bien cool cette là


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je t'accompagne Reno =) 
Du vert ^^


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Changement pour la soirée au coin du feu. Mais je continue en Seiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So an interesting Sunday started with no water when I got up and found a little leak out front 









Wore the Rolex to Zoé's recital and still tonight for grilling with a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petite fuite tu dis Brice  










Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'Jour

Une skyliner mécanique pour ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze au poignet, bonne semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour la matinée&#8230;














































&#8230; et une autre pour l'après-midi, un peu moins chargée que celle de ce matin ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze au poignet, bonne semaine


J'aime vraiment beaucoup cette montre en bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je débute la semaine au boulot avec la Sea-Dweller


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Stowa à vtt.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à vous tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à vous tous.


Vraiment jolie cette Kemmner, et super combo :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai mis la Tudor Pelagos au poignet ce matin mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de changer le bracelet. Je devais mettre un en cuir couleur whisky comme les chaussures mais j'ai du me dépêcher. Donc elle est toujours sur le bracelet caoutchouc Hirsch Pure que j'avais porté ce week-end à la piscine. Désolé pour le faux pas vestimentaire 
Je l'adore quand même ce bracelet.










Le cadran 3-D est super. J'aimerais bien avoir un bel appareil photo pour Luis rendre justice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi ce matin :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Pour moi ce matin :


Qu'est ce que c'est J ? Plus de détails avec images qd tu peux    
Le cadran à l'air top


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la Sous-Marine&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Qu'est ce que c'est J ? Plus de détails avec images qd tu peux
> Le cadran à l'air top


Hello

Thx 

C'est une conversion depuis une montre gousset, que j'ai achetée telle sur ebay quelle il y a quelque mois. Le cadran et le mouvement (unitas 6498) son d'origine, après restauration. Le boîtier, la couronne et les aiguilles sont neuves.

J'ai vraiment craqué sur les gravures du cadran, qui sont a tomber. Je ferai quelques autres photos d'ici peu.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je suis revenu sur la Sea-Dweller 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et je suis ? Ouais fastoche


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Mmmmm... Je ne dois pas être très réveillé avant mon deuxième café du matin, ce lume ne m'évoque rien d'évident immédiatement. Je pencherai peut-être pour une speed ?

Voici des photos plus détaillées du cadran et du mouvement de mon Hamilton d'hier :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ma Tissot du matin. Il me semble que c'est un valjoux 7734 qui l'anime.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Mmmmm... Je ne dois pas être très réveillé avant mon deuxième café du matin, ce lume ne m'évoque rien d'évident immédiatement. Je pencherai peut-être pour une speed ?
> 
> Voici des photos plus détaillées du cadran et du mouvement de mon Hamilton d'hier :


Oui oui tu a gagné 

Super ce cadran, j'adore :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours avec La Sea-Dweller ce matin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi : préparation des bagages pour un petit business trip à San Francisco. Départ cette nuit, via Paris, arrivée SF samedi après midi !

Le plus important pour un voyage : le choix de la montre. Cette petite Airman me semble tout à fait appropriée vu le décalage horaire entre Mada et Californie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour le soir, la SANGDO&#8230;


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

C'est le week-end donc je peux porter ma Stuckx The Bull (mouvement auto Seiko).


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite escale d'une soirée en France. Mais c'est qu'il ferait presque chaud à Paris !

Toujours en Glycine Airman n°1 :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, c'est ssssssssssssss-CITIZEN


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est chouette celle la Reno. Joli cadran.

Je commence le week-end avec petit dej sur la terrasse et la Pelagos sur bracelet Hirsch. 
Ciao. B









Je vais à mon AD aujourd'hui essayer les nouvelles OWC pilotes chrono/non-chrono et deux Rolex Oyster Perpetuql cadran rodhium gris et la DJ II bleu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est chouette celle la Reno. Joli cadran.


Merci Brice.

Elle a une histoire curieuse, cette NH4000.

Apparemment, c'est une CITIZEN qui n'existe pas, qui serait un ré-emboîtage de boîtes+cadrans rebadgés d'origine TUDOR (rien que ça) sur la base des "Hydronaut" 










Tout est identique, hormis la marque _(boîte, lunette, cadran, index, aiguilles)_ ; avec un Miyota 8200 (Citizen) à l'intérieur&#8230;










Quand j'ai découvert ça, j'ai acheté un bracelet "compatible TUDOR" pour _peaufiner_ le look ;-) (la montre était arrivée sur une gomme 'Z22' Seiko)












> Je commence le week-end avec petit dej sur la terrasse et la Pelagos sur bracelet Hirsch.
> Ciao. B


Superbe :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Impressionnant Reno 
Je l'adore. Tu veux la vendre ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Impressionnant Reno
> Je l'adore. Tu veux la vendre ?


Ah ben non ^_^

Je ne vends rien ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ATOM* pour un Dimanche sous la pluie&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Arrivé hier à San Francisco hier. Bien sympa, cette ville ! Toujours en Airman vu que je n'ai qu'elle avec moi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Arrivé hier à San Francisco hier. Bien sympa, cette ville ! Toujours en Airman vu que je n'ai qu'elle avec moi.


Tu vas bien récolter qlqs ch à SF ? ;think ;

  

Enjoy le voyage J

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bonne semaine à tous. 
Je continue avec l'Alpina Alpiner4 gmt sur un bracelet cuir fait d'un vieux blouson Bomber cuir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec l'ATOM au poignet&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos au travail puis pour la cérémonie de Graduation de Jade... Que mon bébé a grandit bien vite :-( elle part a l'université dans deux mois.

Bonne journée à tous. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous =) petit wrist shot


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 Sur Mesh


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos au travail puis pour la cérémonie de Graduation de Jade... Que mon bébé a grandit bien vite :-( elle part a l'université dans deux mois.


Félicitations ! Ça doit être un moment émouvant !

J.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en ATOM&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos au travail puis pour la cérémonie de Graduation de Jade... Que mon bébé a grandit bien vite :-( elle part a l'université dans deux mois.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous. B
> 
> ...


Bravo  

Le temps passe trop vite..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos au travail puis pour la cérémonie de Graduation de Jade... Que mon bébé a grandit bien vite :-( elle part a l'université dans deux mois.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous. B
> 
> ...


Félicitations! Comme Alex à dit le temps passe trop vite!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa les amis


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars. Émouvant, heureux moment... Mon bébé va partir à l'université dans deux mois. Mon dieu, que le temps passe... 
C'est ce qu'on appelle "bittersweet" ici, je ne sais pas comment le dire en Francais. Je suis heureux pour elle et fier, mais triste en même temps qu'elle nous quitte et de la voir grandir. Je me fais du soucis aussi comme je ne serai pas avec elle pour la protéger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte cette vintage Zodiac que j'adore. Le bracelet est super. Très confortable. 
Ciao. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci les gars. Émouvant, heureux moment... Mon bébé va partir à l'université dans deux mois. Mon dieu, que le temps passe...
> C'est ce qu'on appelle "bittersweet" ici, je ne sais pas comment le dire en Francais. Je suis heureux pour elle et fier, mais triste en même temps qu'elle nous quitte et de la voir grandir. Je me fais du soucis aussi comme je ne serai pas avec elle pour la protéger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Oui j'imagine bien, l'effet aigre-douce Brice , j'ose pas y penser  
Relation papa / fille c'est le côté protecteur qui prend le dessus.

Pour l'instant la mienne est toute petite ( en âge / taille c'est une balaise)







mais le temps passe trop vite, mon grand garçon va avoir 9 ans dans qlqs mois...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Rrraaaahhhh les enfants. Je n'arrête pas de dire qu'ils me fatiguent (j'en ai trois à la maison) mais finalement quand je suis loin de la maison pendant une semaine, ils me manquent terriblement.

Dernier jour à San Francisco. Et finalement, je me suis trompé, on mange vraiment bien ici.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir pour aller au restaurant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## haiku (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

haiku said:


> View attachment 8468538


 wow

Ça calme.

Absolument magnifique, haiku |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en russe&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut tout le monde et TGIF!

Ma montre préférée sur un bracelet cuir vintage à couture limitée

Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Yonger et Bresson Lafayette avec un beau retard sur la date !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Benjen. said:


> Yonger et Bresson Lafayette avec un beau retard sur la date !


Très belle _Lafayette_ |> ça court pas les rues&#8230;

Seul modèle "deux aiguilles" de la marque. J'aime beaucoup :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Seconde _Komandirskie_ pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Reno said:


> Très belle _Lafayette_ |> ça court pas les rues&#8230;
> 
> Seul modèle "deux aiguilles" de la marque. J'aime beaucoup :-!


Merci beaucoup ! Ma femme me l'a achetée il y a quelques années dans une petite boutique en Haute Savoie.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Benjen. said:


> Merci beaucoup ! Ma femme me l'a achetée il y a quelques années dans une petite boutique en Haute Savoie.


C'est un bien beau cadeau.

J'ai moi-même quelques _Yonger_ dans ma collection, et j'en suis ravi


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Enfin le retour. Dans la salle d'attente, pour mon vol vers Paris. Ces 10 jours loin de la famille m'ont semblés bien long. Et tout ce temps avec *une seule* montre :-O


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Duo de tartare ce soir avec la Artego
*








*
Et pour dessert...
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Duo de tartare ce soir avec la Artego
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deux excellents choix :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Enfin le retour. Dans la salle d'attente, pour mon vol vers Paris. Ces 10 jours loin de la famille m'ont semblés bien long. Et tout ce temps avec *une seule* montre :-O


Elle est vraiment superbe, cette Glycine :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une russe&#8230;








*'Signal'* pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Deux excellents choix :-!


Merci Reno


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour et un excellent week-end à tous. Je porte ma citizen aujourd'hui sur un bracelet de Toxicnato

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to my Jeep99DadUndone watch, which just landed.  I'm psyched. It's so cool, not to everyone's taste of course but love it and the whole experience.

B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finalement terminer ma semaine de boulot. Bon week end!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to my Jeep99DadUndone watch, which just landed.  I'm psyched. It's so cool, not to everyone's taste of course but love it and the whole experience.
> 
> B
> 
> ...


Vraiment cool cette montre Brice! Je ne croyais pas qu'on pouvais faire aussi originale sur le cadran, vraiment super j'adore! Est-il encore possible de faire des commande via leur site web?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'adore la couleur et la forme de la lunette. Quelle matière ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Après quelques péripéties, je viens enfin de mettre la main sur cet achat datant de fin avril. Mais tout fini bien finalement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh la la. Juste acheté celle ci. C'était pas prévu 
Oops! I did it again 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'adore celle ci 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Superbe Brice   
On connaît bien la chanson lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Je peux pas me mettre sur mon compte, j'utilise ça en attendant :/ 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'adore celle ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est superbe ! Je suis passé devant le booth Oris des galleries lafayette hier, et j'avoue que je l'ai trouvée fort tentante, vue de près.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Elle est superbe ! Je suis passé devant le booth Oris des galleries lafayette hier, et j'avoue que je l'ai trouvée fort tentante, vue de près.


Les indices sont très rolexois  elle a de la gueule


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite photo en attendant mon vol de retour. Tiens, "montre magazine" parmis les revues disponibles dans le salon d'attente. Amusant à feuilleter, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vieille russe ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars. Je l'adore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Petite photo en attendant mon vol de retour. Tiens, "montre magazine" parmis les revues disponibles dans le salon d'attente. Amusant à feuilleter, je ne connaissais pas.


Elle est vraiment trop celle-ci. Je bave devant cette photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai continué avec l'Oris Carl Brashear 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos cette apres-midi


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

salut les amis,



En attendant un chrono qui remplacera la BB en daily. (mais la BB reste )


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

De retour à la maison, reprise du rythme habituel.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'adore celle ci


Magnifique, Brice 

Félicitations pour cette belle prise :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K35 pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Longines Hydroconquest pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre russe pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aujourd'hui nous étions au campus de East Carolina University où Jade va aller étudier après l'été. 
Nous avons deux jours de sessions pour elle et pour nous les parents. 
J'ai porté ma custom Jeep99DadUndone toute la journée. 









Et ce soir je porte la nouvelle Oris Carl Brashear LE pour relaxer a l'hôtel. 
Ciao. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J'aurai du rester dans l'hémisphère Nord. Un vilain ciel d'hiver et 13°C ce matin. Je me demande à quoi cela peut il servir d'habiter sur une île tropicale si c'est pour avoir un temps parisien trois mois par an...

Un peu de couleur pour essayer de compenser tout cela :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa









J'attends une livraison plus tard dans la journée... Une....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Concordev_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Olaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai hâte de voir ce que tu as commander!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu cette Regines Swiss Diver hier...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai hâte de voir ce que tu as commander!


Je prendrai une photo décente demain, c'est une japonaise avec 3 aiguilles


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la Polonaise sur Mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porte l'Oris toute la journée. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai hâte de voir ce que tu as commander!


Voilà l'ami, des images


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Chouette, cette seiko cocktail time. Mais j'ai toujours trouvé très difficile de lui trouver un bracelet qui lui va vraiment bien.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarb 033 pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

45 mins avant de prendre possession d'un nouveau daily pour moi . Le seul indice que je vous donne c'est que c'est un chrono.

Une cocktail alex...je m'attendais à une transocean ou une tuna .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'*ATOM*, sur son nouveau bracelet nylon de chez AussieStraps


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Chouette, cette seiko cocktail time. Mais j'ai toujours trouvé très difficile de lui trouver un bracelet qui lui va vraiment bien.


Merci J  Des idées ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> 45 mins avant de prendre possession d'un nouveau daily pour moi . Le seul indice que je vous donne c'est que c'est un chrono.
> 
> Une cocktail alex...je m'attendais à une transocean ou une tuna .


C'est quoi ???   

J'avais besoin de dentelle dans ma boîte


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La cocktail fait tres "class" félicitations!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

En préparation pour du camping sauvage en famille sur 2 jours.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma Jeep99DadUndone toute la journée pour jouer avec mes petit-fils, une marche, dentiste avec les filles, courses, sieste et pour faire griller des hamburgers au bacon et cheddar 
Demain je repars au boulot. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je n'avais pas remarqué la texture du cadran sur tes posts précédent. Ça donne un effet terriblement intéressant !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Alex : pour ma cocktail, après pas mal d'essais, je suis finalement resté sur ce bracelet en peau de poisson :









Pour aujourd'hui : une petite tissot toute simple.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour à l'Oris édition limitée en bronze 
Ciao


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Superbe félicitations, elle est vraiment bien en noir...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Alex : pour ma cocktail, après pas mal d'essais, je suis finalement resté sur ce bracelet en peau de poisson :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa , un bracelet certainement étanche :think :


Bender.Folder said:


>


Nice Thomas     
Noir sur noir :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF guys


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Uhuru IMPI


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une Navigator pour m'encourager un peu à me mettre au boulot ce matin.

J'aime beaucoup ce cadran très vivant, qui passe du noir au gris clair suivant les moments.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







_*DUMAS*_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Toujours avec la Longines


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


>


 wow, superbe montre :-! (et jolie photo)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma Undone sur Canvas devant ma TJ qui a inspiré son design 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

35 degrés. Soleil. Piscine. On va faire "patiner" cette bronze 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de couleur par ce triste et gris dimanche de début d'hiver. On se croirait a Paris ! Verre et boîtier tous neufs, fournis gracieusement par Glycine pour une remise à neuf de cette ancienne.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche! 34 degrés pour aujourd'hui!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







sous le soleil pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soleil et 32 à l'ombre. Je vais sûrement repartir à la piscine cette après midi. 
Je porterai ces deux à nouveau aujourd'hui. 









En commençant par l'Oris édition limitée CB en bronze. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Nous avons bien fait de ne pas bouger hier : http://information.tv5monde.com/en-...lesses-dans-une-explosion-antananarivo-115002

Plus aucun coin de la planète où on peut être tranquille et en sécurité ? Même dans mon petit coin de brousse ?

Un peu de couleur pour se remonter le moral :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Décidément toujours des cons pour foutre le bordel, c'est rageant !

Bonne semaine à tous sinon, je commence en cocktail


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement de fin de journée


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

sympa ta batman .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Watchadoo. En vacance cette semaine j'en profite avec la famille!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> sympa ta batman .


  








Elles sont vraiment pas chère ici, je devrais en revendre sur watchrecon   on les trouve à 290 $ sur bracelet SS... Si ça vous tente


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quel monde de fou!!

Je porte l'alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Aramar Lunar Sky LE sur Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arriver... J'adore le bleu de ce cadran


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite nouvelle, arrivée hier. Une pré-commande chez h2o datant d'il y a au moins 1000 ans. Je suis curieux de voir comment elle va vieillir. J'aimerai bien que le cadran reste tel quel pendant que le boîtier et lunette prennent leur patine naturelle. A voir...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Une petite nouvelle, arrivée hier. Une pré-commande chez h2o datant d'il y a au moins 1000 ans. Je suis curieux de voir comment elle va vieillir. J'aimerai bien que le cadran reste tel quel pendant que le boîtier et lunette prennent leur patine naturelle. A voir...


Wuuaahh superbe  
Le cadran est traité donc il devrait rester comme ça  
Les hydras commencent à être livré de partout  
Tu as un wrist shot? Et comment est le lume stp


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je garde ça, j'adore. 
J'ai mis un crystal avec AR bleu


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste en mode Osprey pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_ pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

@Tinitini
Félicitations. Elle est super la Hydra. Je la désirais tellement hélas elle est trop grande pour moi. 
Très jolie combo la tienne !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Notre petite fille Elenq est née hier soir 



















Je porte la Seiko CocktailTime SARB065 sur un Canvas Hybridf bleu. Ciao 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Notre petite fille Elenq est née hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations Brice , la famille s'agrandit   et tu as l'air jeune pour être grand père pour la plusieurs fois 

La cocktail c'est de la balle en passant


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Felicitations ! Une naissance fait parti des plus beaux instants de la vie d'une famille.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: &lt;&lt; La montre du jour - Sujet permanent &gt;&gt;*

Une photo en situation de l'hydra. Pas si grande mais pas non plus un petit format. Mais bien plutôt vers le haut de mon intervalle des diamètres acceptables. La borne basse étant pour moi, par expérience, 33mm.

Concernant le lume : ce n'a jamais été un critère très important pour moi. Mais disons pudiquement que si ça l'était : elle serait déjà en vente sur un site de petites annonces. Ce n'est pas son point fort. Loin de là.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Notre petite fille Elenq est née hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations à toute la famille, Brice, et surtout à la maman !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Notre petite fille Elenq est née hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations!! Profitez-en au maximum ces beaux moments passe très rapidement!!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite chose un peu moins massive que la h2o portée hier : tentative pour essayer de rééquilibrer l'univers.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah une lord marvel, c'est fluide en hi beat je parie !

alex se prends encore pour batman... 

Féloches Brice, mais je rêve ou tu es le seul membre masculin de ta famille ? 



un petit moutainbike shot de la veille, très confortable et pratique pour timer les durées de parcours la Damasko.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La p'tite nouvelle du jour : "Radio Room" fraîchement arrivée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci tout le monde. 

Oui il y a bcp de femmes autour de moi  et une de nos filles n'étaient pas sur la photo  
Mais nous avons dix petits fils aussi  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos sur Canvas fait d'un sac militaire de la guerre du Vietnam.

Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Pelagos sur Canvas fait d'un sac militaire de la guerre du Vietnam.
> 
> Ciao. B
> 
> ...


Superbe combo!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite chose un poil moins subtile que ma Seiko Lord Marvel d'hier :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II Sur Nato, dernière journée au travail cette semaine. Demain c'est la fête du Canada...


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres de Luxe MILANO Thunderbolt aujourd'hui sur le bleu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe combo!


Merci beaucoup. Je l'adore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je n'ai pas le temps de traduire. Dèsole mais je voulais partager un des deux Alpina qui sont de passage ici 
Sorry It is not a Rolex but I thought I'd share this in with you my friends because I am very impressed, love it, and it has Alpina's new manufacturing caliber.

I am wearing it today. It's on a visit with me but I may make this permanent.

Enjoy. 
Continuing the Alpina KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch. 41.5mm case is the right size and the box dome Crystal is very nice. The vintage touches are just right, no overdone dark beige faux vintage lume. Gotta love manufacturers who still so champfers and do them well with great transitions from Polished to SS surfaces. 
The movement is the new Alpina manufacture subdial date caliber with ball bearing rotor.

I'm a fan!
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Not a great shot, sorry. Very nice IMHO but it's not overkill. It has côtés de Genève, perlage, beveled bridge edges and rodhium finished ...
42PR 30.5 mm and 6.3mm tall. 









From last night



















L'autre 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jolies ces alpina, de dimension correctes aussi, pas de big mac du à un passage au mouvement manufacture. Il est joli mais pas de spiral libre sur un mouvement maison ? Dommage de ne pas y passer sur des calibres de ce prix. Ton chrono flieger reste la plus sympa pour moi, même si c'est du quartz, avec le canvas couleur marron/gris c'est le combo !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

#watchaddict #watchfam #watchporn #watchesoftheday #watchesofinstagram #chronograph #omega #omegaspeedmaster #omegaspeedmaster125 #speedmaster125 #omegawatches by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiens, je croyais avoir posté ici&#8230; 

J'avais encore avec la *Radio Room* au poignet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je n'ai pas le temps de traduire. Dèsole mais je voulais partager un des deux Alpina qui sont de passage ici
> Sorry It is not a Rolex but I thought I'd share this in with you my friends because I am very impressed, love it, and it has Alpina's new manufacturing caliber.
> 
> I am wearing it today. It's on a visit with me but I may make this permanent.
> ...


Brice vraiment très chouette les alpinas 

Je garde la seiko, j'adore sur isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars! Je me régale et vais en profiter les trois semaines que je les ai. 
Je pensais que je préférerais la plongeuse mais je tombe pour la marine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est chouette celle la réno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je me sens un peu d'humeur tape à l'oeil aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est chouette celle la réno


Merci Brice 

La revue est ici :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibian-radio-room-110-case-type-%95-ref-650-a-3348546.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Radio Room_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe pour moi aussi


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Bientôt le week-end !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma première montre 24heures, une petite Lum-Tec. 
Ciao. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La vache c'est presque 4 heure, les cadrans 24 heures c'est de l'adaptation non ? ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Bon marché, mais cool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> La vache c'est presque 4 heure, les cadrans 24 heures c'est de l'adaptation non ? ^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Un peu oui. Mais ce n'est pas grave. C'est cool  je m'habitue déjà

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise. Coup de foudre avec celle-là. Je vais devoir l'acheter je crois lorsque j'aurai vendu ma GMT et ma Muhle-Glashutte.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ta Sea Dweller est déjà loin ?!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'est vrai que cette alpina est vraiment très belle.

Pour moi, Athaya Vintage Lamafa :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Radio Room* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

vu ça en vitrine aujourd'hui. Un petit air de PO avec ses cornes courbées et la lunette. Sympa ces nouvelles alpina .

Mais je n'ai pas craqué comme Brice.

Pas de nouvelles PO en boutique Omega pourtant annoncées pour juillet..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ta Sea Dweller est déjà loin ?!


Elle est dans sa boîte, j'attend que le paiement soit crédité 100% avant de l'expédier à son nouveau propriétaire. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> C'est vrai que cette alpina est vraiment très belle.
> 
> Pour moi, Athaya Vintage Lamafa :


Oui. Superbe et mouvement manufacture. 
Je crois que je vais l'acheter ou la nouvelle plongeuse Héritage. 
Je suis bien content qu'Alpina me les ait prêté.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> vu ça en vitrine aujourd'hui. Un petit air de PO avec ses cornes courbées et la lunette. Sympa ces nouvelles alpina .
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas craqué comme Brice.
> 
> Pas de nouvelles PO en boutique Omega pourtant annoncées pour juillet..


Elle est très belle. Même boîtier que ma GMT. Super bien fait. Le cadran est trop beau sous le soleil. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai commencé avec ma custom Jeep99Dad Undone puis j'ai changé pour la piscine, Lum-Tec B28 24Hr. Toutes les deux sur bracelet nato ToxicNato. Il fait 35 à l'ombre et soleil ca pète. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep & Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

D'ailleurs ils te devaient bien ça Alpina  ! Le nombre de tes photos de chrono sur canvas qui ont atterit sur leur site...Ils pourraient t'en offrir une même .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*LEXUS*" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce matin, gestion d'un gros dilemme, dans le cadre de la préparation des vacances qui s'annoncent : pour trois semaines, quelles montres emporter ?

Pour voyager léger, voici la version actuelle de l'équipe qui va m'accompagner finalement. Le choix fut difficile


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> C'est vrai que cette alpina est vraiment très belle.
> 
> Pour moi, Athaya Vintage Lamafa :


Super ce crystal!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Ce matin, gestion d'un gros dilemme, dans le cadre de la préparation des vacances qui s'annoncent : pour trois semaines, quelles montres emporter ?
> 
> Pour voyager léger, voici la version actuelle de l'équipe qui va m'accompagner finalement. Le choix fut difficile


Belle équipe. Ou vas tu en vacances ?
Je pars le 23 juillet pour la Floride dans le golfe du Mexique pour deux semaines et vais devoir gérer ce même
Dilemme 
L'Oris bronze viendra sans question bien sur  et le Pelagos. Puis le reste? On verra. Je pense en prendre 5 max, je prêterai 3 mais pour deux semaines ce sera dur dur ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aime cette Oris LE bronze énormément, sûrement mon meilleur achat depuis mon Alpina chrono. Je pense que je vais acheter le version SS sur bracelet quand mon AD la revevra. J'achèterai avec le super bracelet nato bleu aussi.

Excellent dimanche. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> D'ailleurs ils te devaient bien ça Alpina  ! Le nombre de tes photos de chrono sur canvas qui ont atterit sur leur site...Ils pourraient t'en offrir une même .


Ah ah oui! Je suis d'accord ;-) je sais que depuis que j'ai achetée là chrono puis deux autres, je les ai à en vendre bcp. J'ai reçu bcp de messages privées sur Instagram et forums. 
Ce serait bien s'ils m'en laissaient une des deux ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement d'après-midi avec une de mes plus petite montre une ancienne Regines de plongée.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Belle équipe. Ou vas tu en vacances ?
> Je pars le 23 juillet pour la Floride dans le golfe du Mexique pour deux semaines et vais devoir gérer ce même
> Dilemme
> L'Oris bronze viendra sans question bien sur  et le Pelagos. Puis le reste? On verra. Je pense en prendre 5 max, je prêterai 3 mais pour deux semaines ce sera dur dur ;-)
> ...


Ça va faire prendre encore plus de couleurs à ton Oris, ces deux semaines de bord de mer !

Pour nous : sud de la France pour voir la famille (pas vu depuis trois ans, pour la plupart !) avec une petite escale à Paris. Ça va faire du bien, une petite pause dans le rythme du boulot.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Polerouter pour ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ça va faire prendre encore plus de couleurs à ton Oris, ces deux semaines de bord de mer !
> 
> Pour nous : sud de la France pour voir la famille (pas vu depuis trois ans, pour la plupart !) avec une petite escale à Paris. Ça va faire du bien, une petite pause dans le rythme du boulot.


C'est vague ça le sud lol 
Ya le sud et "le sud"


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah oui une photo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Suisse vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Harpoon ce matin, cueillette de fraises en famille


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement, j'ai trouver ce morceaux de titanium dans la boite aux lettres ce midi...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise! Il fait chaud ici, 40, fait soit rester dedans pur aller à la piscine 
On avait une fête pour le 4 juillet à notre piscine de lotissement. Famille, Hamburger, musique, bière... C'est bon. 
Et la Lum-Tec B28 sur Toxicnato. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out in the heat with a refreshing Shock-Top and my Jeep99DadUndone watch. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MM300 pour une journée difficile à rien faire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Départ pour les vacances en famille ce soir. Dernier jour de boulot. Ouuuuuuffff !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement, j'ai trouver ce morceaux de titanium dans la boite aux lettres ce midi...


Superbe celle ci Simon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Départ pour les vacances en famille ce soir. Dernier jour de boulot. Ouuuuuuffff !


Tu vas ou dans le sud ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K-35 b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Tu vas ou dans le sud ?


Montpellier/Sete/Auch/Tarbes/St Jean de Luz ... et ensuite Tana, encore un peu plus loin au sud 

Tu prévois un passage France en juillet ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'aimerais trop mais je garde les sous pour les vacances d'hiver. 
Super villes, je connais bien j'ai de la famille à sete /mtpl / et même à Auch =) 
On est daix. Enjoy bien J =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La bat-tle









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey Sur Canvas


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

La mienne sur Marine Nationale bracelet (60s et 70s) d'erikasoriginals (instagram)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Montpellier/Sete/Auch/Tarbes/St Jean de Luz ... et ensuite Tana, encore un peu plus loin au sud
> 
> Tu prévois un passage France en juillet ?


Super 
J'habitais a Montpellier avant d'émigrer aux USA. Ma famille a une marina a. port Camargue
J'adore ce coin là


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je débute la semaine au boulot avec l'Alpina K.M. 710 sur un bracelet Canvas chocolat. 

Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *CHINO WILON* :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on canvas tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Moulinsart_ sur gomme pour moi ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Combo bleu pour la Hexa Osprey


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


J'adore cette 6105

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Oris bronze édition limitée avec un bracelet Canvas. Le fil utilisé pour le coudre est de couleur bronze aussi comme le boîtier de la montre. 
A+


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette 6105
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci pour les paroles aimables Brice! Elle est de 1974 le meme annee de mon naissance


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte l'Oris bronze édition limitée avec un bracelet Canvas. Le fil utilisé pour le coudre est de couleur bronze aussi comme le boîtier de la montre.
> A+
> 
> 
> ...


Et la tienne, la plus recente, elle est une vraie beaute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deuxième _*Yonger*_ de la journée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu ce midi SKX031 hommage à la Black Bay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny* au soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


Sexy dôme


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sexy dôme


Merci Alex! Have a good day


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit coucou en passant.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Oris LE à nouveau. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Oris LE à nouveau.
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est vraiment jolie surtout sur canvas, j'aimerais bien avoir ce combo au poignet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'essaie ce bracelet OM arriver cette-après midi sur la Osprey


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Je suis vraiment creuser le chronographe TIMEX Weekender...



































​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça tjrs TGIF


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'essaie ce bracelet OM arriver cette-après midi sur la Osprey


Ça lui va très bien ! J'ai pris le même bracelet pour ma L&H commander 300 il y a peu, et j'en suis très content.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A force de voir des oris je pète un boulon lol

Bah voilà je vais essayer un monstre demain matin... Si mon bras peut être suffisamment musclé pour prendre 51 mm x 19 mm 
Ma lunokhod 2 était dans ces dimensions donc à voir =p










Elle tue j'ai peur qu'elle soit trop grande large épaisse etc...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> A force de voir des oris je pète un boulon lol
> 
> Bah voilà je vais essayer un monstre demain matin... Si mon bras peut être suffisamment musclé pour prendre 51 mm x 19 mm
> Ma lunokhod 2 était dans ces dimensions donc à voir =p
> ...


J'adore cet Oris aussi mais c'est vrai qu'elle semble énorme... Prend une photo au poignet Alex et montre nous le résultat!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Camo Canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore cet Oris aussi mais c'est vrai qu'elle semble énorme... Prend une photo au poignet Alex et montre nous le résultat!


J'appréhende aussi, mais je ne me dégonfle pas pour l'essayer demain  
Ya la non chrono à 49 mm mais je me dis All in pour celle ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, une petite montre estivale&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais passer quelques jours avec la nouvelle Alpina Héritage Seastrong qui a un boîtier Supercômpressor. C'est une réédition moderne de leur plongeuse des années 60. Je la préfère à la LLD que j'avais eu même si je préférais la date à 6 heures ou sans date.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je vais passer quelques jours avec la nouvelle Alpina Héritage Seastrong qui a un boîtier Supercômpressor. C'est une réédition moderne de leur plongeuse des années 60. Je la préfère à la LLD que j'avais eu même si je préférais la date à 6 heures ou sans date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel dommage qu'ils ai mis la date comme ça :/ 
Elle existe en no date Brice ? A part ça elle est superbe vraiment


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> J'appréhende aussi, mais je ne me dégonfle pas pour l'essayer demain
> Ya la non chrono à 49 mm mais je me dis All in pour celle ci


C'est vrai que là, tu pars sur un sacré steak ! En tout cas, ça ne serait pas raisonnable de se lancer dans l'achat sans essai préalable.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Méfiance sur le caoutchouc qui entoure la lunette sur l'Oris. Déjà vu des photos ou il finissait mort, arraché..;pas solide apparemment. Belle bête en tout cas, le titane devrait aider un peu à réduire la fracture du poignet. 

Moi c'est la MarineMaster 300 qui revient sur le devant de la scène..Mais vu que j'ai vendu mes Planet Ocean en leur reprochant d'être imposantes...peut être pas le bon plan..


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Nous sommes toujours à Paris. L'appart' airbnb ressemble à un vrai champ de bataille après trois jours de séjour de la tribu-tini . Ça va être galère de ranger tout cela ce soir... Départ vers le sud demain matin !


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je vais passer quelques jours avec la nouvelle Alpina Héritage Seastrong qui a un boîtier Supercômpressor. C'est une réédition moderne de leur plongeuse des années 60. Je la préfère à la LLD que j'avais eu même si je préférais la date à 6 heures ou sans date.


O_O magnifique.

J'aime beaucoup :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En régulateur pour affronter les grandes chaleurs&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon bah merci pour vos conseils, pas pris d'images car pour être honnête c'est vraiment fais pour musclor au meilleur de sa forme 
Ça c'est fait, au moins ça ne gratte plus ^^

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Méfiance sur le caoutchouc qui entoure la lunette sur l'Oris. Déjà vu des photos ou il finissait mort, arraché..;pas solide apparemment. Belle bête en tout cas, le titane devrait aider un peu à réduire la fracture du poignet.
> 
> Moi c'est la MarineMaster 300 qui revient sur le devant de la scène..Mais vu que j'ai vendu mes Planet Ocean en leur reprochant d'être imposantes...peut être pas le bon plan..


Sbdx001 j'imagine ?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Non sbdx017, quasi neuve bradée, sont fous sur forumamontres de cette seiko et ça se vends et revends vite au pire. J'ai spotté une PO Titane à prix archi fou là mais ça me semble trop beau pour être réel, pas une fausse tout est fourni question papiers mais bon, au final gros risque de ne rien recevoir à mon avis.

Bref ça gratte fort de mon coté . Mais la Damasko ne risque rien; en théorie .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Non sbdx017, quasi neuve bradée, sont fous sur forumamontres de cette seiko et ça se vends et revends vite au pire. J'ai spotté une PO Titane à prix archi fou là mais ça me semble trop beau pour être réel, pas une fausse tout est fourni question papiers mais bon, au final gros risque de ne rien recevoir à mon avis.
> 
> Bref ça gratte fort de mon coté . Mais la Damasko ne risque rien; en théorie .


Elle est mastoc la 17 =) attention


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Je ferai de la muscu ; c'est moins mastoc qu'une PO 45, enfin ça gratte donc faut enclencher le self control là je crois.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lume shot Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Je ferai de la muscu ; c'est moins mastoc qu'une PO 45, enfin ça gratte donc faut enclencher le self control là je crois.


Mdr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Amphibian* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Encore l'archimede pour le voyage d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giroxa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Après la perte contre le Portugal, j'ai mis ma Oris bronze édition limitée pour me remonter le moral un peu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bonne semaine à tous =)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Elle se prépare à affronter le test de sa première piscine.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la vielle Oméga chronographe Seamaster que j'ai hérité de mon grand-père. 
Ciao. Bonne semaine à tous. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, mais de retour sur son bracelet d'origine :


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

CASIO MDV-106... Pas cher et génial !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la BIG0 :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça tjrs


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Oris LE à nouveau.
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore ce combo! Tellement la classe Brice 

Je kiffe la photo de la boucle oris sur le bracelet canvas 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> J'adore ce combo! Tellement la classe Brice
> 
> Je kiffe la photo du boucle oris sur le bracelet canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup. C'est très gentil. 
J'adore les bracelets customs comme ca et pouvoir réutiliser la boucle Oris qui va avec la montre. 
Il me tarde d'être en vacances en Floride deux semaines fun juillet pour voir la patine se developer à fond 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup. C'est très gentil.
> J'adore les bracelets customs comme ca et pouvoir réutiliser la boucle Oris qui va avec la montre.
> Il me tarde d'être en vacances en Floride deux semaines fun juillet pour voir la patine se developer à fond
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Profites bien tes vacances et on attends des nombreux photos de la montre patiné

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Profites bien tes vacances et on attends des nombreux photos de la montre patiné
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bien sûr! Photos à gogo 
Le golfe du Mexique lui fera du bien. Elle reviendra toute verte ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin en russe avec la







*ATOM*























































Toujours en russe pour l'après-midi&#8230; avec une







'pseudo-Gagarin' (une franken, en fait ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième changement de la journée&#8230; même montre, autre bracelet :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La patine commence petit à petit à prendre forme


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prêt avec la Osprey pour baignade c'est 35 degrées ressenti ici avec l'humidex et on attend 40 demain!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un paquet m'attendait chez mon père :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Un paquet m'attendait chez mon père :


Nice  
Je me demande où tu en sera d'ici 2020


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

:-D


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur manchette :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice photos Reno, j'espère que tu vas bien, surtout l'épaule =) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Tu es une machine  que de changements et de belles photos. 
Le cadran vert est magique !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

En 2020 Alex, bah tu verras depuis google view et satellite une montagne émerger en normandie et à madagascar...Non pas de collisions tectoniques..Juste le dôme de montres de sieur Reno et J 

Entre temps nous aurons flippé un monticule d'Omega, Tudor et de Rolex, Brice aura acheté sa 112 ème pelagos et son 870eme canvas en nous promettant de la garder.. 

Peut être que j'aurais acheté une Rolex et je trouverais ça bien ou pas haha ...D'ailleurs j'avais dit ça sur mon sujet de recherche d'une montre robuste daily wearer, que le prochain achat 'conséquent' serait pour dans 4/5 ans...Donc résistance en cours !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis
Je porte ma Pelagos aujourd'hui sur je bracelet cuir fait par mon ami Art d'un
vieux Blouson cuir de pilote "bomber jacket". J'adore comme le cuir est craquelé partout. Beaucoup de charme et de caractère. 
Ciao. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> En 2020 Alex, bah tu verras depuis google view et satellite une montagne émerger en normandie et à madagascar...Non pas de collisions tectoniques..Juste le dôme de montres de sieur Reno et J
> 
> Entre temps nous aurons flippé un monticule d'Omega, Tudor et de Rolex, Brice aura acheté sa 112 ème pelagos et son 870eme canvas en nous promettant de la garder..
> 
> Peut être que j'aurais acheté une Rolex et je trouverais ça bien ou pas haha ...D'ailleurs j'avais dit ça sur mon sujet de recherche d'une montre robuste daily wearer, que le prochain achat 'conséquent' serait pour dans 4/5 ans...Donc résistance en cours !


Mdr  
Alors la sbdx017 ça dit quoi du coup ?










Je portais la cocktail que je trouve absolument superbe, j'attends un canvas bleu foncé pour la belle d'ailleurs. 
J'espère le canvas sera de qualité décente, pas la même league que notre Master Brice 

La photo n'est pas du jour


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Nice photos Reno, j'espère que tu vas bien, surtout l'épaule =)


Nickel :-! j'ai repris la muscu il y a quelques semaines déjà&#8230; après 8 mois de handicap, ça a été une véritable libération :-!

J'ai intégré dans mon programme 15 minutes de vélo d'appartement pour m'échauffer (ça tombe bien, au bout de 10min, je crève de chaud :-d donc ça marche) et je fais des étirements en fin de séance. Des "fantaisies" dont je me suis passé de 18 à 41 ans :roll:

Dernière séance en date : comme je voulais faire de *l'arraché* (très, très léger puisque je n'ai pas dépassé les 40Kg), après mon échauffement, j'ai fait

du soulevé de terre
du tirage nuque
du développé nuque
afin de bien préparer le terrain (en gros, les trois étapes du mouvement)&#8230; tout ça avec des poids pour gonzesse :-x

Et ensuite, une séance d'arraché, dynamique et légère.

C'était il y a 48h, et je n'ai que de très, très légères courbatures :-! (vraiment, je les sens à peine).

En revanche, la semaine précédente, "pour voir", j'avais fait une séance biceps-triceps, et là, j'ai eu les pires courbatures de ma vie pendant 72h :-d c'était tellement intense que j'ai cru sur le moment que je m'étais à nouveau blessé o| en fait non&#8230; comme pour l'échauffement, il a fallu que j'atteigne 45 ans pour "découvrir" les courbatures O_O je n'en avais quasiment jamais eu auparavant, et jamais d'aussi intenses.

Bref, tout ça est plutôt positif ; il semblerait que le combo échauffement + étirements m'évite de me blesser, et je vais donc pouvoir continuer cette activité pendant un moment encore (c'était ma hantise de devoir arrêter :-( )

Bref, _la patate_ :-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Tu es une machine  que de changements et de belles photos.
> Le cadran vert est magique !


Un grand merci Brice 



Bender.Folder said:


> En 2020 Alex, bah tu verras depuis google view et satellite une montagne émerger en normandie et à madagascar...Non pas de collisions tectoniques..Juste le dôme de montres de sieur Reno et J


:-d



> Entre temps nous aurons flippé un monticule d'Omega, Tudor et de Rolex, Brice aura acheté sa 112 ème pelagos et son 870eme canvas en nous promettant de la garder..
> 
> Peut être que j'aurais acheté une Rolex et je trouverais ça bien ou pas haha ...D'ailleurs j'avais dit ça sur mon sujet de recherche d'une montre robuste daily wearer, que le prochain achat 'conséquent' serait pour dans 4/5 ans...Donc résistance en cours !


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA* pour la soirée b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Big*0* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze sur Canvas pour moi, bonne journée guys!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze sur Canvas pour moi, bonne journée guys!


Cool


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon... on arrive quand même à survivre en extérieur malgré le climat polaire de ce 14 juillet. Un petit casanis aidant à tenir le coup.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chaud ici 37 annoncé mais plus au soleil.
J'ai récupéré l'alpina KM710 pour quelques jours de plus. Je l'adore et vais sûrement acheter ce modèle au lieu du Héritage diver 
Ciao. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Chaud ici 37 annoncé mais plus au soleil.
> J'ai récupéré l'alpina KM710 pour quelques jours de plus. Je l'adore et vais sûrement acheter ce modèle au lieu du Héritage diver
> Ciao. B
> 
> ...


Yen a une sur watchrecon pas chère, presque la même


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *Sturmanskie* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Bon... on arrive quand même à survivre en extérieur malgré le climat polaire de ce 14 juillet. Un petit casanis aidant à tenir le coup.


Je suis jaloux de votre climat polaire, ici c'est 37 dégrée et très humide... Il manque la mer et on se croirais dans les Bahamas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour plus de couleurs!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B33


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la Sturmanskie b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Le matin celle-ci 








L'après-midi celle-là


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


>


Si triste. La France souffre.... Encore. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Oris édition limitée bronze. 
Ciao 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus habillé b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Visite des petits frères aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call, good swap Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, quelque chose de différent =)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, quelque chose de différent =)


Cool celle-ci! J'adore le cadran et les aiguilles


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Bonjour de Corse










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon samedi!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cool celle-ci! J'adore le cadran et les aiguilles


Merci Simon, une montre sobre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Good call, good swap Brice


Merci beaucoup. Je làdore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui ma Seiko skx011 Japon sur Canvas bien sûr 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, quelque chose de différent =)


Elle est superbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Une nouvelle arrivée qui ne va pas lâcher mon poignet de sitôt !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour

Archimede pour reprendre la route aujourd'hui. Direction plein ouest.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner, bon dimanche


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

bon les gars , jai une Hydra Ti cadran noir en route  hate de recevoir la belle ^^ 
je m'obstine avec les cadrans blancs , jaime les regarder mais arrive pas a les porter ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> bon les gars , jai une Hydra Ti cadran noir en route  hate de recevoir la belle ^^
> je m'obstine avec les cadrans blancs , jaime les regarder mais arrive pas a les porter ...


Super j'adore le style des Hydra


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Orient pour balade en quad


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A la piscine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Paré au décollage b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Au fin fond du Gers. Outdoor Archimede pour l'occasion.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super Reno!  lol

Alpina KM710. 
Bonne semaine à tous 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Radio Room*_ pour affronter la canicule b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe pour moi aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Très chaud ici aussi. 
Aujourd'hui je porte la Oris édition limitée Carl Brashear en bronze sur un bracelet canvas vert avec Couture bronze comme le boîtier. Je l' adore





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ouch'

Arrivés à Tarbes, une seule envie : sieste jusqu'à 18h. Même la piscine semble en ébullition.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très chaud ici aussi.
> Aujourd'hui je porte la Oris édition limitée Carl Brashear en bronze sur un bracelet canvas vert avec Couture bronze comme le boîtier. Je l' adore
> 
> 
> ...


Ça patine ça patine =)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ouch'
> 
> Arrivés à Tarbes, une seule envie : sieste jusqu'à 18h. Même la piscine semble en ébullition.


Soon









Vendredi normalement =)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\o/ !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un peu de couleurs ce soir 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après une nuit de fournaise (il faisait encore 30° hier à 22h :icon_ronchon: ) ça se couvre&#8230; hélas, pas d'orages de prévu&#8230; il va falloir attendre que les températures redescendent "toutes seules" :|

En attendant&#8230;

*ORANGE*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

A la maison, resté garder les enfants pendant que les belles soeurs font du shopping entre elles : moins reposant que je ne le souhaiterai...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut les gars. 
Dernier jour avec l'Alpina Kriegsmarine KM710 tribute avant qu'elle reparte chez Alpina en Suisse.  elle va me manquer. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars.
> Dernier jour avec l'Alpina Kriegsmarine KM710 tribute avant qu'elle reparte chez Alpina en Suisse.  elle va me manquer.
> B
> 
> ...


Pas craqué au final ?

g shock depuis une semaine, vacances avec les pensionnaires du boulot. Quel cagnard dehors..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Bender.Folder said:


> Pas craqué au final ?
> 
> g shock depuis une semaine, vacances avec les pensionnaires du boulot. Quel cagnard dehors..


Si je vais sûrement l'acheter. 
Celle ci était un prototype qu'Alpina m'a envoyer. 
Il y a trois autres Alpina qui me tentent 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du *bleu* pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Amphibian_ *2209* pour commencer la journée&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago, bon Jeudi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

St-Jean de Luz jusqu'à mercredi prochain, puis retour Tana. Ces vacances seront vraiment passées très vite :-O


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF guys









Très seamaster-ish ta nouvelle borealis Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay :-!!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

hydra batik ! Originale mais je préfère celle au dessus . SBDX017 en vue pour ma part....On verra bien..Je les aurai un peu toutes eues, Seamaster, PO, Pelagos, BBay et MMaster 300...à part Breitling,IWC et Oris je crois mais là au moins je suis unanime. Elles ne m'intéressent pas..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*3573* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes ! Hydra power !! Si je n'étais pas parti sur du full bronze, c'est sans doute cette configuration qui m'aurait fait craquer.

La patine de la mienne commence à venir petit à petit. L'air marin lui va bien au teint.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *3573* pour aujourd'hui b-)


Yay, ça fait plaisir de la voir   


tinitini said:


> Yes ! Hydra power !! Si je n'étais pas parti sur du full bronze, c'est sans doute cette configuration qui m'aurait fait craquer.
> 
> La patine de la mienne commence à venir petit à petit. L'air marin lui va bien au teint.


  hate de voir de la patine   
Tu veux troquer une lunette noir ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Yay, ça fait plaisir de la voir


Je me doutais que ça te plairait ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Yay :-!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Hydra j'adore le combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jolies montres les gars. TGIF!!

Un jour de plus au boulot et boom c'est les vacances. Je pars pour St Petersburg Beach demain matin avec ma femme, trois plus jeunes filles, belle-mère et les chiens 
Je prend aussi 4 montres et une vingtaine de bracelets en 20,21,22mm  sessions Barbie preuves ;-)

Aujourd'hui Estoril 300 sur toxicnato 
Cheers B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper viens d'arriver cette après-midi. C'est ma deuxième et je l'adore autant que la première que j'ai vendu l'an passé...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite balade sur la plage avec les enfants.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Amphibian 710* au soleil b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Hydra j'adore le combo!


Merci Simon, elles sont splendide tu devrais en prendre une pendant que c'est possible


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

De retour avec TBB et le bracelet MN d'erikasoriginals










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Scout Sniper que j'ai mis sur Canvas hier


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Un petit café sur la terrasse en attendant que toute la tribu se réveille...

Encore avec l'orthos commander 300, comme hier


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


Sympas, tes sepias, tinitini :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky sur Mesh







sur


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Patine en construction : épisode 23 sur 25000...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom. Arrivée à la mer pour les vacances 
Hier soir 









Finally got to our destination last night and ready to relax the next two weeks.










Kayaking with Z today and the Oris CB bronze on Art's canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Des vacances qui s'annoncent bien !!

Pour moi départ pour Paris mercredi, et Tana jeudi :-/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Des vacances qui s'annoncent bien !!
> 
> Pour moi départ pour Paris mercredi, et Tana jeudi :-/


Bon voyage. Vacances ?

Nous sommes à St Petersburg Beach en Floride dans le golfe du Mexique. Long voyage de 11h30 mais ça vaut le coup. 
Je me suis régalé à faire du kayak tout à l'heure. On avait deux dauphins qui nageaient près de nous. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne vacances Brice et bon retour Tini2. 
Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la 710 b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les gars! Et bonne vacances à ceux qui le sont, profitez-en!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Poljot - réveil


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Poljot - réveil


J'adore ces "réveils" mécaniques :-!

Un coucou des deux miens :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Quand j'étais petit, je les regardais sur la vitrine d'un magasin, mais à l'époque elles étaient assez chères et je ne pouvais pas m'en acheter une ... d'ailleurs ce n'était pas pour les enfants... 
Elles évoquent toujours une certaine nostalgie


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Dernier jour des vacances... :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver Sur Mesh


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Fini, les vacances ! Je rentre en solo, la famille restant encore trois semaines dans le coin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yen a des cannelés à Madagascar ? =)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et non ! Pour ça que j'en profite encore. Je suis à l'aéroport de Biarritz. Cet après-midi, Paris, et décollage demain matin pour Tanà... si les grévistes air france le veulent bien !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 Sur Mesh


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


C'est nouveau ça  
Ça donne quoi ?


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> C'est nouveau ça
> Ça donne quoi ?


oui nouveau......
..je ne sais pas quoi d'autre. J'ai un bon budget , mais ..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tenge said:


>


Superbe GMT


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Jolie, classe avec la chemise .

Bon pour ma part le virus fut plus fort que l'homme...Seiko sbdx017 payée, en attente. La black bay ira chez qq'un d'autre. Au final je suis pas boîtiers sub's.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'était Sinn 104 pour le voyage aller. Ce sera Sinn 104 pour le voyage retour. A Roissy-CDG, en attendant mon vol. Reprise du boulot dès demain matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Jolie, classe avec la chemise .
> 
> Bon pour ma part le virus fut plus fort que l'homme...Seiko sbdx017 payée, en attente. La black bay ira chez qq'un d'autre. Au final je suis pas boîtiers sub's.


lol


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> C'était Sinn 104 pour le voyage aller. Ce sera Sinn 104 pour le voyage retour. A Roissy-CDG, en attendant mon vol. Reprise du boulot dès demain matin.


  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 Sur Canvas


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Orient CEV0K001


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reprise du quotidien....


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reprise du quotidien....


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar II


Super Simon


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Changement...


Nice..both..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m Sur Canvas pour la soirée


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


Ça patine la hydra ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K300 Sur Canvas, bon weekend les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement pour une ride de Motocross


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

T'as mangé Brice Simon ? 

Bon ma femme était d'humeur généreuse,










Bon par contre ça me laisse peu d'options de bracelets...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement pour une ride de Motocross


Je bave Simon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> T'as mangé Brice Simon ?
> 
> Bon ma femme était d'humeur généreuse,
> 
> ...


Yay, cadeau de madame ? Belle NF


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Oui, elle a senti que j'étais tiraillé entre l'offre pour l'explorer 2 et celle-ci. Honnêtement, les 5 chiffres sont plus fines mais le bracelet...c'est de la camelote en main, ça n'inspire pas confiance. Une 6 chiffres un jour, sans doute, peut être. J'ai vu la nouvelle planet ocean pendant mon achat, même fan de la marque, aucun regret. Ca brille quasi plus qu'une rolex et une breitling maintenant...et c'est pas moins épais comme annoncé...

Enfin comme tu vois, j'ai vachement tenu quelques années avant de changer...Je suis aussi contaminé que Brice, sauf avec les Pelagos .:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Je bave Simon


Wingggg wingggg Alex 🚵😆


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 Sur Mesh


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brice where are you  
Come back


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Brice where are you
> Come back


Il est peut-être enseveli sous ses bracelets de canvas


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

J'aime votre Yema!

Aujourd'hui, je porte mon mystère Zodiac...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Borealis Estoril 300


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Prim


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Borealis Estoril 300


Nice combo J


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Une Glycine Combat Sub pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

A l'occasion de la vente des fonds de stock h2o hydra d'aujourd'hui. Alex, tu vas te prendre une lunette en plus pour ta titanium ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> A l'occasion de la vente des fonds de stock h2o hydra d'aujourd'hui. Alex, tu vas te prendre une lunette en plus pour ta titanium ?


Oui oui, ya aussi la MG  
Va falloir voir à quel tarif.

Toi ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Moi, j'ai bien envie d'une titane / cadran noir similaire à la tienne : c'était mon deuxieme choix lorsque je suis parti sur le full bronze. Mais, pareil, voir à quel prix. Il annonce qu'il n'en aura que 4 en stock, et je serai en ville avec seulement mon telephone au moment où il annonce le début des hostilités.et peut-être bien un bezel noir, soit la version 12h soit la version "dot".à voir d'ici une heure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Moi, j'ai bien envie d'une titane / cadran noir similaire à la tienne : c'était mon deuxieme choix lorsque je suis parti sur le full bronze. Mais, pareil, voir à quel prix. Il annonce qu'il n'en aura que 4 en stock, et je serai en ville avec seulement mon telephone au moment où il annonce le début des hostilités.et peut-être bien un bezel noir, soit la version 12h soit la version "dot".à voir d'ici une heure


Tu en as une en vente sur watchrecon, 850 usd, ça sera moins cher que sur h20. 
Elles sont à 990 e


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah oui. J'avais pas encore vu le prix. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'imaginais sottement qu'elle serait moins chère que ça. Tant pis...

La version MG ne m'excite pas tant que ça, par contre. Tu as pris qqchose, toi, finalement ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium Citizen 2100


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Non du coup j'ai pas trouvé les tarifs très alléchant, même les lunettes et les vis c'est pas des bonnes affaires . 
Peut être une boucle SS brossé car ça reste correct. 

Je vais mettre du loctite à la maison pour éviter de perdre des vis et je trouverai bien qlq pour échanger une lunette.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La MG elle fait pas bander non plus, en cuivre / Ti c'est bcp mieux à mon avis. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite que je n'avais pas mise depuis quelque temps : Lew & Huey Acciona.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

moi j'ai pris 200 gr de japonaise....  du jour mais j'ai oublié de régler la date à la réception..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> moi j'ai pris 200 gr de japonaise....  du jour mais j'ai oublié de régler la date à la réception..


Congrats  
J'adore


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Toujours avec la Max Bill


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci, à mon avis la damasko ira chez qq'un d'autre car entre la NF , la MM300 et l'aqua terra pour les moments habillés, elle aura plus de place.:-(

Mais avec tout ça je devrais être paré pour un moment. Enfin, on verra...:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Raven 42mm


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Merci, à mon avis la damasko ira chez qq'un d'autre car entre la NF , la MM300 et l'aqua terra pour les moments habillés, elle aura plus de place.:-(
> 
> Mais avec tout ça je devrais être paré pour un moment. Enfin, on verra...:-d


 déjà vu


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

c'est l'heure du bain !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon week-end à tous.

Tout seul à la maison (famille encore en France pour une dizaine de jour) et je re-découvre en ce moment la vie de célibataire. Ultra calme à la maison, super les deux ou trois premiers jours, mais l'agitation habituelle me manque à présent terriblement 

Mais au moins je re-découvre le plaisir de faire la cuisine moi même.

Autodromo pour me consoler un peu de tout cela :


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Victorinox dive master 500 m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

'tite pause dans le jardin, après avoir passé toute la matinée à bosser sur les motos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> 'tite pause dans le jardin, après avoir passé toute la matinée à bosser sur les motos.


Belle photos J. Comme tu dit c'est plaisant être seul à la maison mais on s'ennuie déjà après la première journée!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon début de semaine à vous tous.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4298 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de 10 jours de vacances sur mes terres, dans le Loir-et-Cher&#8230; la *PYRATE* au poignet b-)









J'avais ces montres avec moi :







Super vacances, beau temps, région toujours aussi agréable, baignades, bouffes, amis et familles&#8230; le bonheur :-d


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bel équipement de vacances !


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Start


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool de te relire Reno  Même la speed était là, c'est alex qui va demander des wristshot pour avoir une preuve!

Comme tu peux le voir ma boîte à montre à subit des remaniements profonds...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi : retour aux fondamentaux ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Bel équipement de vacances !


Merci Tini 



Bender.Folder said:


> Cool de te relire Reno  Même la speed était là, c'est alex qui va demander des wristshot pour avoir une preuve!


Je la portais Vendredi dernier, pour une journée de flânerie dans Vendôme (une très jolie ville que je retrouve chaque fois avec plaisir) :












> Comme tu peux le voir ma boîte à montre à subit des remaniements profonds...


Il va falloir que je regarde ça&#8230; j'ai très peu consulté WUS pendant mon séjour, comme un con, j'avais oublié que les mots de passe utilisateurs avaient été modifiés récemment, et je n'arrivais pas à me souvenir du nouveau o|


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Start


Très très chouette :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Très très chouette :-!


Merci, les années 50


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Tini
> 
> Je la portais Vendredi dernier, pour une journée de flânerie dans Vendôme (une très jolie ville que je retrouve chaque fois avec plaisir) :
> 
> ...


Super Reno is back ^^
Il manque Brice, en vacances j'imagine


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 8995961


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Un bon combo 

la MM300 est finalement pas si lourde ou massive en face de mes ex Planet Ocean , surtout la grosse 8500. La précision est assez impressionnante et frise le +0s au poignet en ce moment, pas plus de 3 à plat dans la boîte. Bref pour le prix c'est du lourd.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*California* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Tu dis California


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Tu dis California


Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'on retrouve ce style de cadran aussi chez les russes ;-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite ballade en Russie pour moi aussi :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Elle est belle, cette russe 
La Pakema


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

IMG_4337 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K-53 pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































Le retour est difficile les amis. Après ces 10 jours avec soleil et 26°, les 16° de la Normandie et le ciel gris calment les ardeurs, croyez-moi&#8230; :-$

Du coup, on s'est fait des crêpes ce midi :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un de mes combo favori pour mes 31 ans la Zenton B43 Sur Canvas


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Alors bon anniversaire à toi !

Elle évolue joliment, cette Zenton


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Alors bon anniversaire à toi !
> 
> Elle évolue joliment, cette Zenton


Merci mon ami! Oui j'aime bien la tournure de la Patina


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un de mes combo favori pour mes 31 ans la Zenton B43 Sur Canvas


Superbe cette ZENTON :-!

Et bon anniversaire DMC  (purée, 31 ans&#8230; je ne me souviens même plus à quoi ça ressemblait quand j'avais c't'âge-là !







)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour un chrono des années 90 que mon père m'a refilé il y a quelques jours&#8230;
Un nettoyage rapide, réglage du bracelet, une nouvelle batterie&#8230; et c'est reparti comme en 40


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Superbe cette ZENTON :-!
> 
> Et bon anniversaire DMC  (purée, 31 ans&#8230; je ne me souviens même plus à quoi ça ressemblait quand j'avais c't'âge-là !
> 
> ...


Merci Reno! Oui le temps passe vraiment vite il faut en profitez au max!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un de mes combo favori pour mes 31 ans la Zenton B43 Sur Canvas


Bon anniversaire Simon


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Aevig Valkyr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20160811_064231246_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon anniversaire Simon


Merci Alex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La 'Petite' dernière Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Très bon marché!

O Canada...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *Blumar* du paternel b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Plop ! Tissot Navigator pour fêter le vikaine tout proche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *BLUMAR* du paternel&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rien de nouveau en vue...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre d'abonnement que mon père m'a refilé pendant les vacances b-)














































Honnêtement, elle n'est pas vilaine du tout


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une montre d'abonnement que mon père m'a refilé pendant les vacances b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très beau look celle-ci Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo







￼

Maybe a future wis ￼

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Très mignon !

Pour moi : la même qu'hier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Très beau look celle-ci Reno!


Merci DMC 

Ce sont des montres offertes avec des abonnements à des magazines ;-)

Mon père m'en a refilé trois cet Été (dans une petite boîte à montres :-d ) :










La *BLUMAR* que j'ai porté ces derniers jours :









La _*Spirit of St Louis*_ d'aujourd'hui :









Et une *lip*, que Madame a déjà repéré et qu'elle raptera dès que j'aurais remplacé la batterie :-d


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Mignon tout ça  ! Pas vilain ce chrono spirit, tri compax en plus !




damasko today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> That day had come today, first watch for my son, 8 y/o and guess what seems to be most appropriate imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Alex, je parie que ce n'est que le début dans quel galère tu l'a embarquer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super Alex, je parie que ce n'est que le début dans quel galère tu l'a embarquer


Oui en espérant qu'il dépensera ses sous sur des montres, et surtout pas sur des motos


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'adore les montres, mais il y a beaucoup plus de sensations en moto !!

Toujours avec la tissot navigator aujourd'hui


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Darth tuna sur iso pour le long week-end d'indépendence










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> J'adore les montres, mais il y a beaucoup plus de sensations en moto !!
> 
> Toujours avec la tissot navigator aujourd'hui


Avis partagé en tant que motard route / cross, mais pour mes enfants je préfère qu'ils s'orientent vers d'autres hobbies.

C'était la minute papa poule


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Super Engineer


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Mignon tout ça  ! Pas vilain ce chrono spirit, tri compax en plus !


;-)

Et avec seconde du chrono glissante, s'il vous plait ;-) le grand luxe.



> damasko today!


|>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous =)









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et paff !! 
8000 pour bibi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Glycine Airman au programme d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_8995.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je suis content : j'ai retrouvé ma famille cette nuit. Le rythme quotidien va changer à présent.

Une petite Longines pour fêter ça :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9015.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Trueline* pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Actus


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, bonne journée. 
Une suisse ici =)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier soir&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4752 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Copeau said:


> IMG_4752 by Copeau, sur Flickr


Superbe cette Omega!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

une nouvelle dayto alex ? remplace la bi-ton ?

hey mais ou est Brice ??


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Merci ! Oui, elle est vraiment épatante.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> une nouvelle dayto alex ? remplace la bi-ton ?
> 
> hey mais ou est Brice ??


Elle allume cette sbdx017 

La tt Daytona je la garde, malgré que je ne la porte presque pas pour l'instant. 
C'est la subc LV qui est partie, j'en reprendrai une plus tard, éventuellement 

Demain je vais brossé le bracelet de la nouvelle daytona, le pcl c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle allume cette sbdx017
> 
> La tt Daytona je la garde, malgré que je ne la porte presque pas pour l'instant.
> C'est la subc LV qui est partie, j'en reprendrai une plus tard, éventuellement
> ...


Peut-être que la femme de Brice a demander une grève "temporaire" de WUS...


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9209.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Joli couple. Pas facile de choisir entre les deux ! (Sauf à tenir compte de la rareté de l'une part rapport à l'autre, bien sûr !)

De mon côté de la planète : Pays-Bas / Madagascar fut bien long. Mais ma petite Huldra bleue, qui fut "out of stock" depuis si longtemps, est enfin arrivée cette semaine.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

J'adore cette Huldra, quelle couleur ! Bien plus belle à mon avis qu'une Squale ou une Steinhart bleue. Concernant la Speed et la Seam chronostop, c'était aussi l'occasion de comparer la dimension, somme toute très voisine, des deux. La Speed fait un 42 asymétrique, la Seam un 41 avec un boitier plus enveloppant. En tout cas cette Seam m'enchante vraiment, indépendamment de tout phénomène de rareté, je la trouve enthousiasmante et injustement méconnue ! C'est une sorte de croisement entre une Speed ou une plongeuse (pour la lunette très sport et la forme du boîtier), et un cadran qui rappelle les Pie Pan de la même époque. Etonnant.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Joli couple. Pas facile de choisir entre les deux ! (Sauf à tenir compte de la rareté de l'une part rapport à l'autre, bien sûr !)
> 
> De mon côté de la planète : Pays-Bas / Madagascar fut bien long. Mais ma petite Huldra bleue, qui fut "out of stock" depuis si longtemps, est enfin arrivée cette semaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour moi b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


>


N'est ce pas  ?

Ça faisait quelque temps déjà qu'elle me faisait baver, et j'étais tout excité quand j'ai su qu'il y en avait à nouveau quelques unes à la vente. J'ai foncé tout de suite ! Par contre, j'ai finalement laissé retomber mon envie de hydra titane. Très belle, mais trop redondante avec la bronze que j'ai déjà.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> N'est ce pas  ?
> 
> Ça faisait quelque temps déjà qu'elle me faisait baver, et j'étais tout excité quand j'ai su qu'il y en avait à nouveau quelques unes à la vente. J'ai foncé tout de suite ! Par contre, j'ai finalement laissé retomber mon envie de hydra titane. Très belle, mais trop redondante avec la bronze que j'ai déjà.


Yep j'en cherche une aussi 

Très sympa indeed


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Comme la plupart de mes mods, pas de marque ni logo. Et la couronne remontée à 9 heures,






pour port au poignet droit.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa ces aevig J .


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Thx ! Ceci dit ces petites Tudor ne sont pas immondes non plus  !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

...et la photo n'est pas en reste


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe, j'adore  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Lew and Huey Cerberus


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Joli couple. Pas facile de choisir entre les deux ! (Sauf à tenir compte de la rareté de l'une part rapport à l'autre, bien sûr !)
> 
> De mon côté de la planète : Pays-Bas / Madagascar fut bien long. Mais ma petite Huldra bleue, qui fut "out of stock" depuis si longtemps, est enfin arrivée cette semaine.


J Tes photos me font regretter la vente de mon ancienne Huldra!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Une 24H pas encore modifiée pour port au poignet droit. Évidemment l'absence












de fenêtre dateur sur le cadran permet la modif.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Très sympa, tu es de retour ça aussi c'est cool


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon retour, Brice.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

En attendant de trouver un cadran (sans dateur...lefty modding..) aux couleurs de mon nouveau pays d'adoption (Portugal) une hommage au "Brexit" sur base Croton automatique (Miyota). Fond et couronne visée.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

À gauche...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nous avons eu notre fille Jeudi passé mais elle a eu une détresse respiratoire qui a tourner en pneumonie... Elle est sous intraveineuse avec sa maman a l'hôpital depuis, j'ai très hâte que les 2 reviennes à la maison avec moi et les enfants!

Entre les voyages maison-hosto j'ai la Raven au poignet


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tiens nous au courant Simon, des pensées positives pour ta famille, j'espère que le bébé et la maman vous rejoindront très rapidement ! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Courage Simon ! On croise les doigts 


Envoyé de la base lunaire de Vega en utilisant Golgoth 73. 
Rejoignez-nous, on a plein de cookies ! Stupre et luxure à volonté.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Courage, Simon. Il n'y a pas de raison que tout ne s'arrange pas très vite !


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Tiens nous au courant Simon, des pensées positives pour ta famille, j'espère que le bébé et la maman vous rejoindront très rapidement !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





Copeau said:


> Courage Simon ! On croise les doigts
> 
> Envoyé de la base lunaire de Vega en utilisant Golgoth 73.
> Rejoignez-nous, on a plein de cookies ! Stupre et luxure à volonté.





tinitini said:


> Courage, Simon. Il n'y a pas de raison que tout ne s'arrange pas très vite !


Merci beaucoup les gars pour votre soutien c'est très apprécier!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite Oris vintage de 32mm pour moi. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi les gros steaks dans mon genre n'auraient pas droit aux montres menues et légères de temps en temps. Fort agréable à porter pourtant.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Toujours à la recherche de cadrans sans dato ni marque ou logo pour mes mods,












sans prétention autre que ma fantaisie du moment. Encore une Croton automatique Miyota, très bon marché.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Petite Oris vintage de 32mm pour moi. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi les gros steaks dans mon genre n'auraient pas droit aux montres menues et légères de temps en temps. Fort agréable à porter pourtant.


C'est un chouille léger sur ton poignet virile J


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça pour moi









Bonne semaine à tous, je vais essayer de faire comme Brice, un break avec les montres et le forum. Trop de tentations, I am faible lol


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Moi je songe à une sub ou une seamaster master co axial et à me retirer du watch game pour un moment, mais étant encore plus faible...ce sera dur de résister..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Moi je songe à une sub ou une seamaster master co axial et à me retirer du watch game pour un moment, mais étant encore plus faible...ce sera dur de résister..


Je vends ma hydra pour prendre une sbdx017  
Et je raccroche, il me faut un nouveau hobby ;think:


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est de la bonne ,) +0,5s/j la mienne et le lume...je l'ai portée au soleil la journée, à 1h du matin on distinguait encore bien l'heure. Honnêtement rien à lui reprocher..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tout est bien qui fini bien! Les traitements on été un succès, on retourne à la maison tous ensemble.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Super nouvelle ! Beaucoup de bonheur souhaité à ta petit merveille. Elle a l'air tout simplement adorable.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Lew and Huey Cerberus


Elle a une petite allure de El Primero celle-là! (du moins la Espada qui n'est pas chronographe)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tiens ! C'est vrai, mais je n'avais jamais remarqué. Je regardai plutôt du côté de l'Oméga AT, mais c'est un assez bon mixte entre les deux. Bien vu.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

tinitini said:


> Tiens ! C'est vrai, mais je n'avais jamais remarqué. Je regardai plutôt du côté de l'Oméga AT, mais c'est un assez bon mixte entre les deux. Bien vu.


Il y a aussi la Chronoswiss Pacific et la Zodiac Sea Dragon automatique qui ont ce même look des années 70. Ainsi je ne peux pas dire que ça appartient à une manufacture spécifique. J'aime bien!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

sur bracelet maison en vieux short vert.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Super nouvelle ! Beaucoup de bonheur souhaité à ta petit merveille. Elle a l'air tout simplement adorable.


Merci beaucoup J!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Tout est bien qui fini bien! Les traitements on été un succès, on retourne à la maison tous ensemble.


   trop content ! 
Félicitations, tu vas voir une fille c'est très différent, j'ai arrêté les gros cubes à cause de la mienne  ( de manière temporaire )... Pour te dire à quel point papa / fille c'est différent de papa / fils. 
Que du bonheur


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Je ne peux pas juger de la différence fille / garçon, en ce qui me concerne j'ai deux filles... Mais j'adore ca !!

Bien content pour toi DMC que tout aille mieux. 


Envoyé de la base lunaire de Vega en utilisant Golgoth 73. 
Rejoignez-nous, on a plein de cookies ! Stupre et luxure à volonté.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J' ai un fils et une fille. Avec la fille le papa devient totalement fou 
Slava


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Coucou

Après la minuscule Oris d'hier, une petite chose un poil plus massive.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Mme m'a fait un nato en jeans, c'est super agréable et ça se stretch comme un jean au poignet et moins rèche qu'un nato.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai la 009j au poignet&#8230;














































Les jours d'avant, elle était sur acier :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Sympa, l'idée du nato en toile de jeans. Je pense que je vais essayer aussi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vous allez bcp la voir celle ci


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> trop content !
> Félicitations, tu vas voir une fille c'est très différent, j'ai arrêté les gros cubes à cause de la mienne  ( de manière temporaire )... Pour te dire à quel point papa / fille c'est différent de papa / fils.
> Que du bonheur


Merci Alex! Oui je sais j'ai déjà un garçon et une fille, mais malgré tout je dirais que ma fille de 2 ans est plus "rough" que mon garçon de 4 ans!



Copeau said:


> Je ne peux pas juger de la différence fille / garçon, en ce qui me concerne j'ai deux filles... Mais j'adore ca !!
> 
> Bien content pour toi DMC que tout aille mieux.
> 
> ...


Merci! L'important c'est la santé peu importe le sexe du bébé!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Alex! Oui je sais j'ai déjà un garçon et une fille, mais malgré tout je dirais que ma fille de 2 ans est plus "rough" que mon garçon de 4 ans!
> 
> Merci! L'important c'est la santé peu importe le sexe du bébé!


Haha pardon, je pensais que tu avais 2 garçons ;think :

Tu es donc très chanceux :-!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Haha pardon, je pensais que tu avais 2 garçons ;think :
> 
> Tu es donc très chanceux :-!!


Pas probleme! Bonne journee


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci! L'important c'est la santé peu importe le sexe du bébé!


Absolument !

Pour ma part, Speedy Tuesday !

_MG_9439.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_9478.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Tu n'as pas fais pas subir le même traitement du décor à la speed ? Pour l'intégration plus naturelle, etc ?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Euh... Je vais y réfléchir ! 

Envoyé de la base lunaire de Vega en utilisant Golgoth 73. 
Rejoignez-nous, on a plein de cookies ! Stupre et luxure à volonté.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CA va être dur de mettre autre chose, d'ailleurs vois remarquerez que les cornes et le bracelet sont brossés


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'Jour

Je continue encore avec la "by Sinn" aujourd'hui (et à m'obstiner à faire des photo macro à main levée à l'heure du petit déjeuner. ..)


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

sur un nato tout frais


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *PYRATE* pour affronter la canicule qui s'annonce&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Une Schumi pour aujourd'hui

20160824_113419988_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 LE sur canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Une de nos filles a des problème de santé grave et j'ai ralenti le forum et trucs montres en général. Mais j'ai besoin de distractions morales aussi que le forum apporte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

décidément... Courage, en espérant que les choses aillent mieux dans les prochains jours...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Une de nos filles a des problème de santé grave et j'ai ralenti le forum et trucs montres en général. Mais j'ai besoin de distractions morales aussi que le forum apporte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


 en espérant que tout rentrera dans l'ordre rapidement pour ta fille, des pensées positives pour vous.

Cette Oris devient de mieux en mieux , et tes combos Canvas sont de vrais killers 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Une de nos filles a des problème de santé grave et j'ai ralenti le forum et trucs montres en général. Mais j'ai besoin de distractions morales aussi que le forum apporte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Comme Alex a dit nos meilleures pensées sont avec vous. Courage à vous tous!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous, pas de surprise


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Une de nos filles a des problème de santé grave et j'ai ralenti le forum et trucs montres en général. Mais j'ai besoin de distractions morales aussi que le forum apporte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Aie ! Souhaits de rapide et complets rétablissement à ta fille.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hamilton reconditionnée pour moi ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Hamilton reconditionnée pour moi ce matin.


O_O magnifique.

Par curiosité, pourquoi dis-tu reconditionnée ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

009j pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Camo


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O magnifique.
> 
> Par curiosité, pourquoi dis-tu reconditionnée ? :think:


Thx 

Reconditionée car c'est un mouvement plus cadran de montre gousset ancienne qui a été réinstallé dans un boîtier et verre saphir moderne.

Acheté sur ebay l'année dernière. Mais l'adaptation à été faite de façon impeccable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la LAVALIÈRE sur nylon orange&#8230;














































Et une journée à 35°C&#8230; les copains, il fait chaud, il fait très chaud, il fait *TROP* chaud :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Thx
> 
> Reconditionée car c'est un mouvement plus cadran de montre gousset ancienne qui a été réinstallé dans un boîtier et verre saphir moderne.
> 
> Acheté sur ebay l'année dernière. Mais l'adaptation à été faite de façon impeccable.


D'ac. Magnifique réussite en tout cas :-!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une petite mamie eterna ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *PYRATE* pour une nouvelle journée en enfer&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello à tous, pas de surprise


Wow! C'est nouveau ça?? Dingue!! 
J'adore. Félicitations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Aie ! Souhaits de rapide et complets rétablissement à ta fille.


Merci. Ça va être un long procédé j'ai bien peur. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci à tous. Ember a une tûmeur de 15cm logée entre le cœur et les poumons. Très difficiles d'accès. Après plusieurs biopsies et délibérations les docteurs disent que ce n'est pas cancéreux mais n'ont aucune idée de ce que c'est. Ils consultent la clinique Mayo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte mon Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur Canvas bien sûr. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci à tous. Ember a une tûmeur de 15cm logée entre le cœur et les poumons. Très difficiles d'accès. Après plusieurs biopsies et délibérations les docteurs disent que ce n'est pas cancéreux mais n'ont aucune idée de ce que c'est. Ils consultent la clinique Mayo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Pétard, je sais pas quoi dire Brice, vous devez être vraiment très inquiet 



Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! C'est nouveau ça?? Dingue!!
> J'adore. Félicitations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Merci, ça fait plaisir, une petite semaine au poignet, une vraie merveille.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster


 


Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte mon Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur Canvas bien sûr.
> Ciao. B
> 
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pétard, je sais pas quoi dire Brice, vous devez être vraiment très inquiet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


X2, je ne sais pas quoi dire non plus... Bon courage à tous en espérant que ça se règle rapidement!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

16 °C au petit matin: Jour de régates aujourd'hui à Cascais. Les beaux voiliers sont de sortie et tous les skippers portent des marques célèbres à leur poignet gauche, sauf moi avec ma Ken Sato (Rockx Sail-Master). Une des rares montres que je n'ai jamais été tenté de modder.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _Cheverny_&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TIMEX* 'Sport Luxury' pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

super agréable ce nato jeans homemade, idéal pour affronter le cagnard et la compét' de moto trial qui se passe devant ma fenêtre dans le village...C'est Simon et J. qui seraient ravis..

@Brice, courage et bonne force à toi et ta famille dans cette triste épreuve...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> super agréable ce nato jeans homemade, idéal pour affronter le cagnard et la compét' de moto trial qui se passe devant ma fenêtre dans le village...C'est Simon et J. qui seraient ravis..
> 
> @Brice, courage et bonne force à toi et ta famille dans cette triste épreuve...


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Tenue blanche de rigueur pour les régates de Cascais, on se croirait à Wimbledon! Heureusement j'ai plusieurs NATO blanc.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Boitier Zeiger UDT (Chine) monté avec 6497 (Suisse) ayant perdu sa trotteuse et cadran Sandwich (Chine). Naturellement cette lefty n'est pas étanche et le verre pas en sapphire. Simple élucubration pour utiliser un vieux mouvement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum Sur Mesh


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuhhuuu


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, pour un vide-grenier, j'avais _l'Heinrichssohn_ au poignet&#8230;










&#8230; et là, cet après-midi, un vieux chrono quartz *Y&B* :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hier et aujourd'hui : Steinhart OVM.










Un week end bien chargé pour nous. Projet initial : aller donner un coup de main à la belle soeur, pour debugger un problème de wifi dans son hôtel. Quinze minutes de boulot maximum, mais l'occasion d'une ballade moto sympa, l'hôtel étant à 180 km au sud de la maison. Puis ma fille qui à voulu venir aussi, en passagère. Du coup, ma femme et mes fils qui veulent suivre en voiture. Puis les enfants qui veulent en profiter pour emmener leurs moto pour des ballades à la campagne une fois arrivés. Du coup, besoin aussi du pick-up en plus de la moto et de la voiture. Un vrai cortège.

Arrivé là-bas, ça donnait ça (et encore, la beta 498, la CRF 450 et la ducat monster du beau frère sont cachées par la voiture) : presque une foire auto-moto










Finalement, nous sommes restés sur place, et nous avons profiter pour réserver deux rats parmis ceux là :










Il paraît qu'en grandissant, ils ressembleront à leur grand frère :










Et retour aujourd'hui, avec l'arrêt obligatoire au CFG de Behenjy sur le chemin : même concept que KFC mais en remplaçant les ailes de poulets par des magrets de canards et des cuisses de canard confites, CFG étant le sigle de "Coin du Foie Gras".


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une journée chargé mais sympa pour vous J! Enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce week-end.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'attaque la semaine en monster.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Beau strap en jean J, maison ?

Vraiment bien cette patine sur cette Oris Brice ! Plus prononcée et moins artificielle que sur la BB Bronze je trouve.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les gars!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


> Beau strap en jean J, maison ?
> .


Merci 

Et non, pas maison. Il vient de Diloy Straps. Jean sur cuir.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours avec l'oris. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la Memphis Belle Scafomaster Sur Canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La petite nouvelle est de sortie aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> La petite nouvelle est de sortie aujourd'hui :


  yes yes c'est cool amigos, félicitations


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SK* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> *SK* pour moi b-)


Nice combo Reno, où a tu trouver cette Nato avec rings doré?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> yes yes c'est cool amigos, félicitations


Félicitations. J'adore la mienne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté l'estoril au boulot










Et l'alpina pvd ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je roule en Zodiac ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations. J'adore la mienne
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Congrats aussi Brice


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar pour la dernière journée d'août!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo Reno, où a tu trouver cette Nato avec rings doré?


Merci DMC 

Il venait d'un vendeur de la baie du nom de *a1-cufflinks* (mais qui semble avoir disparu :think: )

Le numéro d'objet était *130910492043* et la description :



> Watch Strap Band Wrap Military 4-Ring Gold-Plated St./Steel Many Colours & Sizes


(mais ça ne donne plus rien non plus :-/ )

À l'époque, j'avais du chercher avec les mots-clés "_nato gold buckle/hardware_" ou un truc dans le genre :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC
> 
> Il venait d'un vendeur de la baie du nom de *a1-cufflinks* (mais qui semble avoir disparu :think: )
> 
> ...


Merci pour les infos!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, les Invicta, principalement vendues sur la baie (et les bateaux de croisières i.e Carnival), sont presque autant que les Seiko d'excellentes "tool watches" pour se faire la main et/ou pour le modding. Autant avec le Miyota qu'avec le Seiko NH35a).


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour ne pas rater l'éclipse d'aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Chenonceau pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mois de septembre à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour fêter le retour des gamins à l'école :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF ￼

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Lavalière*_ pour moi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Déjà-vu  
De retour à la GMT ?


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Déjà-vu
> De retour à la GMT ?


Retour..mais je ne sais pas à quel moment parsque je veux autre chose..quelque chose d'interessant


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Lüm-Tec sur un bracelet nato kangourou de Toxicnato. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte ma Lüm-Tec sur un bracelet nato kangourou de Toxicnato.
> Ciao. B
> 
> 
> ...


Merveilleux! 

Diametre, svp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte ma Lüm-Tec sur un bracelet nato kangourou de Toxicnato.
> Ciao. B


Très très chouette, ces Lüm-Tec :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte ma Lüm-Tec sur un bracelet nato kangourou de Toxicnato.
> Ciao. B


Très très chouettes, ces Lüm-Tec :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Je porte ma Lüm-Tec sur un bracelet nato kangourou de Toxicnato.
> ...


Merci. Elle fait 43cm de diamètre et 13mm en épaisseur. 22mm entre les cornes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci Reno. Je l'aime beaucoup. 
J'ai aussi la B28 que je vend d'ailleurs


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Avec l'envie de porter une 24H à mon poignet droit et un mouvement Raketa orphelin de son boitier + un boitier Croton orphelin de son Miyota....


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Rentrée des classes aussi pour l'école du samedi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Inspiré par la Lüm-Tec de Brice, j'ai ressorti l'ALPHA titane b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Rentrée des classes aussi pour l'école du samedi


Nice combo! Cette Tatoskok me manque, je vous souhaite une belle journée de motocross!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Bon weekend


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porte ces deux aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

tenge said:


>


Très belle photo !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Heureux et paisible dimanche à tous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Très belle photo !


X2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous , j'ai chopé une G depuis le temps qu'il m'en fallait une pour le vélo et autre sports :-!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre 'Pilote' pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

en vacances mini de famille à Goa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*








*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> X2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


X3


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour le bronze


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the PVD Streetmatic on a ToxicNato this morning and for lunch










This afternoon I switched to the awesome Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas and enjoyed a few beers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Coucou. Une petite GMT pour le voyage de cet après-midi (même si je ne bouge que d'une heure vers l'est)

Tactico Geomaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Coucou. Une petite GMT pour le voyage de cet après-midi (même si je ne bouge que d'une heure vers l'est)
> 
> Tactico Geomaster


Ah ouais! Elle est Tres sympa celle la

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


        


tinitini said:


> Coucou. Une petite GMT pour le voyage de cet après-midi (même si je ne bouge que d'une heure vers l'est)
> 
> Tactico Geomaster


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Les deux font la paire

20160904_185231000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr

20160905_101441000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> Les deux font la paire
> 
> 20160904_185231000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> 20160905_101441000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


Quelle(s) merveille(s)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> Les deux font la paire
> 
> 20160904_185231000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> 20160905_101441000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour

Un petit coucou depuis la Réunion !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une 'AquaTerra' chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vostok


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nous gardons notre petite fille cette semaine et l'avons amené à son rendez-vous des 2-mois chez le docteur. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Un petit chrono Hamilton pour regarder le temps passer pendant les meetings.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronograph aussi


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Cincuenta Brazas! On aura compris que ce cadran indique en Portugais 50 brasses (50 Fathoms) et non 55 FT, comme les fameuses montres de plongée. Mon mod sur base Invicta équipée d'un mouvement Seiko (NH35) me permet de plonger au fond de la piscine i.e: 2 brasses.....Les aiguilles sont des snow flakes cerclées argent comme les index du cadran.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *BLUMAR* du paternel sur nylon ibérique b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Superbes et touchantes photos !

Pour ma part,

I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed
Get along with the voices inside of my head
You're trying to save me, stop holding your breath
And you think I'm crazy, yeah, you think I'm crazy

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Dagaz Aurora


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Toujours en Max Bill


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Dagaz Aurora


Superbe Simon  


Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une pensée pour ta fille, j'espère que ça s'arrange.



Benjen. said:


> Toujours en Max Bill


 


montres said:


> Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt
> 
> View attachment 9283378


Un côté APish  


Copeau said:


> Superbes et touchantes photos !
> 
> Pour ma part,
> 
> ...


Nice :-!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je reste avec la 116520, difficile de porter autres chose. 
Dimensions parfaites pour mon poignet, elle se porte dans toutes les conditions, j'adore !!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars. 
J'ai amené ma fille au docteur cette après-midi et même les experts de Boston ne savent pas ce que cette tûmeur est. L'attente continue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Et hop ! Direction Tanà !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le soleil se lève enfin, mais ce matin, comme il faisait plutôt gris, je me suis décidé pour quelque chose de coloré&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette lumtec est vraiment très belle.

Pour ma part : retour à Tana hier après midi, retour au bureau ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Olaaa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une sino-germanique de 2007 pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour un régulateur&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette "Bathyscaphe"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Enfin le samedi !!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

AAAAHh cette U1, elle est vraiment belle comme un camion !!

Pour ma part,

_MG_9702.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

BB sur un mod tudor caoutchouc nato (en fait c'est juste le boucle fixé) mais je crois qu'il va bien










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Oceanographer 666 snorkel
Je làdore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour un beau Samedi sous le soleil&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon dimanche à tous. Mon petit chrono tissot avec ses touches de jaune pour me mettre dans l'ambiance du Moto GP d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pareil, bon dimanche à tous =)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Mon "vieux" chrono Panda de 2008&#8230; toujours vaillant


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Reno said:


> Mon "vieux" chrono Panda de 2008&#8230; toujours vaillant


Magnifique !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Benjen. said:


> Magnifique !


Merci Benjen


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Comme je suis en pleine rechute "TWIN PEAKS" depuis 48h, la recherche d'infos sur la troisième saison qui devrait sortir en 2017 m'a conduit à regarder plusieurs reportages, suivis du film (FWWM), du pilote (les deux versions, US et Europe), et une chose en entraînant une autre, je suis carrément reparti sur la série :banging:

Et là, je tombe sur le quatrième épisode, sur la montre de l'excellent Albert Rosenfield (Miguel Ferrer), une GMT II










&#8230; qui me donne instantanément envie de ressortir la mienne :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Panda_&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Estoril 300 sur un Toxicrooroo 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjen. said:


> Magnifique !


X2 qu'elle beauté et les photos aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Toujours avec la _Panda_&#8230; b-)


Tiens ? Je n'avais jamais remarqué le coup de la couronne signée alpha. Petit détail bien sympa sur une montre dans ces prix là !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Tiens ? Je n'avais jamais remarqué le coup de la couronne signée alpha. Petit détail bien sympa sur une montre dans ces prix là !


 merci Tini


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ride de moto cette après-midi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Bonjour à tous.


Wow, intéressant comme modèle. Swiss en plus...je ne connaissais pas cette version de Caravelle.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

PKC said:


> Wow, intéressant comme modèle. Swiss en plus...je ne connaissais pas cette version de Caravelle.


Thx

C'est une conversion de montre gousset dans un boîtier moderne.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Coucou

Une Vostok pour m'accompagner dans une journée assez chargée.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


C'est quoi cette portière ? 
Tu en penses quoi de la zenith ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Mon Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur Canvas bien sûr 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Ma nouvelle Bernhard Lederer Universe (BLU), pour faire différent quoi.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Salut à tous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Rien de la journée, finalement, je me suis décidé pour une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> C'est quoi cette portière ?
> Tu en penses quoi de la zenith ?


Il est un roadster Praga 1934...

Zenith est parfait, magnifiquement forgé et parfaitement dial


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Undone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic piece. Hadn't seen a brown bezel like that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype Streetmatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Poliot


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin.

Ce sera longines jusqu'à ce soir, aujourd'hui.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sur nouvel nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> Il est un roadster Praga 1934...
> 
> Zenith est parfait, magnifiquement forgé et parfaitement dial


J'avais bien reconnu l'ADN classique vintage de la porte, superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un chrono quartz des années 90 pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Sub pour moi


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9719.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> _MG_9719.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Elle est superbe !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Tudor Pelagos aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phenomenal! I missed the campaign 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours ça


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Phenomenal! I missed the campaign
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Je pense que tu peux toujours commander non?
Tu veux que je demande à Justin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Toujours ça


Pas mal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Le week-end approche !


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je pense que tu peux toujours commander non?
> Tu veux que je demande à Justin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Il a dit oui. Merci bien! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est superbe !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


merci !


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une ancienne Poljot militaire pour ce mercredi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La WUS F71 sur canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Au menu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir ma montre préférée avec un bracelet Canvas custom qui lui va comme un gant 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir ma montre préférée avec un bracelet Canvas custom qui lui va comme un gant
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Tout simplement superbe et c'est le combo idéal IMHO!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Arf. Ma petite Vostok est bien terne après cette merveille de chez Oris


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un tonneau pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir ma montre préférée avec un bracelet Canvas custom qui lui va comme un gant
> B
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Simplement parfait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci les gars.

PilotFriday et de la couleur 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC et Tartare pour ce soir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Tout simplement superbe et c'est le combo idéal IMHO!


X2


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'Jour. Un petit coup de seiko monster pour jouer dans la poussière ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un autre monstre


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Inspiré, j'ai mis :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Chrono seiko aujourd'hui


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Pas encore "moddée" en "destro" (désolé pour le sabir..americano-italiano) cette "Toolwatch" que certains auront reconnu. Nouveau cadran, nouvelles aiguilles, nouvelle trotteuse (je n'ai rien trouvé en orange...). Pour un ancien résident de La Jolla, le cadran California s'imposait.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar II


Un je ne sais quoi... Vraiment attractive cette Kalmar, dans cette configuration


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Un je ne sais quoi... Vraiment attractive cette Kalmar, dans cette configuration


Merci Alex! Moi aussi a chaque fois que je voyais une Kalmar sur bracelet je ladorais vraiment et elle est encore mieux en vrai. Super confortable au poignet pour une diver de ce poid...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Allemande de l'Est pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon début de semaine à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. Je commence avec L'Alpina Startimer PVD sur un nouveau Nato Toxicblackout. Ciao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


Super ce cadran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Monday pour moi. 
Bonne soirée. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce sera une journée chrono pour moi :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

La photo n'est pas du jour, mais elle est bien à mon poignet à l'heure ou j'écris. 










C'est une Bulova vintage (27 ans) qui date de la haute époque suisse de la marque, motorisée par un Valjoux 7750.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre pilote, de taille plus modeste&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Leopal said:


> La photo n'est pas du jour, mais elle est bien à mon poignet à l'heure ou j'écris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quelle merveille :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette ancienne Seiko Baby Arnie Family


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
R



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Un peu de couleur pour moi aujourd'hui : vaine tentative de conjuration d'un ciel gris digne d'un printemps parisien.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9798.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> quelle merveille :-!


Merci, je trouve qu'elle a très bien vieilli, esthétiquement.



tenge said:


>


Jolie montre et de beaux reflets.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, c'est le bobo en septembre :/ 
Pour me remonter le moral


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Timex Todd Snyder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bulova Oceanographer. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Oups ! En réalité nous sommes déjà le 23 ?


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Primette


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je travaille toujours de la maison à cause des émeutes à Charlotte. 
Ciao
Pilotfriday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Prêt pour la dose de poussière habituelle du samedi matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon samedi à tous!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je portais la Fliegerstaffel 1 









Cette après midi là prototype Streetmatic avec cadran fibre de carbone bleu. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

GP d'Aragon aujourd'hui : un p'tit chrono pour se mettre dans l'ambiance MotoGP.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Celle-ci, an moins le matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Celle-ci, an moins le matin


O_O superbe ATOM d'époque |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Avec ma petite fille. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'Jour

Un peu de laiton hongkongais pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut à tous et bonne semaine. Je prie que ca se calme ici à Charlotte. 
Pelagos sur cuir
Whisky de chez Horween.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

un pti' break des mécaniques . Pas mal ces T touch finalement. Je l'ai préférée à l'aerospace et sa couronne tournante pas pratique et à une X33 qui malgré les millésimes ne gagne pas en étanchéité ..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la mine antipersonnelle au poignet&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bijour


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ouch ! Pas facile de passer après toi, Alex :-D

Je tente quand même le coup avec ma petite Seiko :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* '_ufo_' pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue sur bracelet Watchadoo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Ouch ! Pas facile de passer après toi, Alex :-D
> 
> Je tente quand même le coup avec ma petite Seiko :


Je pensais la même chose 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Je porte ma Borealis sur Canvas bleu et mes nouvelles chaussures  faites mains aux USA 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

On peut tout dire à propos de cette montre, sauf l'heure qu'elle indique  mais elle est belle


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Tisell pilote de 43mm

149 $ bien dépensé...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Blacklist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous. Ca fait longtemps depuis ma dernière poste ici.

Une nouveauté aujourd'hui, le Nomos Club, édition «Timeless II», sur un bracelet de Panatime.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ouch ! Pas facile de passer après toi, Alex :-D
> 
> Je tente quand même le coup avec ma petite Seiko :


Haha merci J.

Cette 116520 monopolise mon poignet, qlq images fraîches


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est une dayto à mouvement Rolex celle ci ? T'as encore la bi-ton ?

J'ai dit adieu à la MM300...Trop lourde sur son bel acier et c'est dommage. La quête continue..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est une dayto à mouvement Rolex celle ci ? T'as encore la bi-ton ?
> 
> J'ai dit adieu à la MM300...Trop lourde sur son bel acier et c'est dommage. La quête continue..


Oui le 4130, que du bonheur  
La TT je la conserve 

Dommage pour la MM, tu vas prendre quoi ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite Lanco au programme d'aujourd'hui. J'adore ce style de boîtier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Je porte ma Zodiac Sea Dragon qui a un cadran superbe et leur propre mouvement fait maison.

Ciao. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Encore celle-ci


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Je porte ma Borealis sur Canvas bleu et mes nouvelles chaussures  faites mains aux USA
> 
> 
> ...


Allen Edmonds? Got a couple pair sweet chaussures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Allen Edmonds? Got a couple pair sweet chaussures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oui. Ce sont leur nouveau modèle Alumnus fait en cuir chromexcel de chez Horween. Je crois avoir 13-14 paires de AE 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Le printemps approche enfin !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars.
> Je porte ma Zodiac Sea Dragon qui a un cadran superbe et leur propre mouvement fait maison.
> 
> Ciao.


O_O wow

Neuve ou NOS, Brice ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Sous-Marine_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;
































































&#8230; et je réalise que cette YEMA vient d'attraper *8 ans*  (comme le temps passe&#8230


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Neuve ou NOS, Brice ? :think:


Merci Reno. 
Elle est toute neuve, juste reçu du AD au Texas. Super solde. Impossible à passer surtout avec calibre maison. 
Je la reporte aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno.
> Elle est toute neuve, juste reçu du AD au Texas. Super solde. Impossible à passer surtout avec calibre maison.
> Je la reporte aujourd'hui.


Bravo :-! Elle est vraiment magnifique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus civilisé&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonsoir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 j'adore cette LT Brice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et ta nouvelle zodiac aussi très cool

Bon ! Tgif les gars


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ouf ! Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce boulot qui ne me laisse même pas le temps de poster ma montre du jour avant midi !

Lumtec M66 pour moi aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 Sur Mesh


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


>


Il n'y a pas beaucoup de chrono / date que j'aime, mais ZENITH sait intégré la date sans trop déséquilibrer le cadran


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster Sur Canvas


Top :-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus civilisé&#8230;


Sympa cette macro, et cette Y&B à prix très raisonnable je crois? Même si c'est sans doute à base de pièces chinoises, le mouvement a quand même été conçu en France, sauf erreur.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Top :-!


Merci Reno! Le vert de ce cadran est super au soleil.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je continue avec la même qu'hier :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Début de semaine un peu calme.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je commence cette semaine avec la belle Zodiac Sea Dragon. 
Ciao. B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Bravo :-! Elle est vraiment magnifique


Merci Reno. Zodiac revient en force et avec un bon mouvement fait maison. 
Leur SeaWolf skin bleu est la prochaine je crois 


alex79 said:


> j'adore cette LT Brice


Merci. J'aime cette séries, le boîtier me ca mieux que celui des nouvelles M. J'ai un poignet de gonzesse malgré la taille 



alex79 said:


> Et ta nouvelle zodiac aussi très cool
> 
> Bon ! Tgif les gars


Merci bcp. Elle m'împresssiôe vraiment. Les surfaces sont super bien finies, brossées ou polies. Ta Rolex coupe le souffle. 



tinitini said:


> Ouf ! Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce boulot qui ne me laisse même pas le temps de poster ma montre du jour avant midi !
> 
> Lumtec M66 pour moi aujourd'hui :


Je suis un fan de Lum-Tec aussi.



tenge said:


>


Wow. Quelle beauté. J'adore ce cadran et la date est bien placée.



oprzemyslaw said:


> Seiko Shogun


Peut être la meilleure montre de plongée titane sur le marché, super rapper qualité prix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonne matinée à vous tous. Mamie est de sortie ce matin.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Estoril 300 sur canvas bleu. I. B









Freaking traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K3 on Isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
Elles sont super ces Streetmatic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB065 ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai assez peu porté de montre ces derniers jours&#8230; depuis une semaine, je souffre de VPPB (Vertige Positionnel Paroxystique Bénin)&#8230; une vraie saloperie.

Aujourd'hui, je porte une







*'Type A'* avec un cadran qui tourne autant que ma caboche :roll:


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Je te souhaite que ça passe vite : ça semble terriblement handicapant, cette histoire !

...et vraiment terrible, cette lip


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Trident Pro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Je te souhaite que ça passe vite : ça semble terriblement handicapant, cette histoire !


Merci Tinitini.

J'ai encore 3 jours de médocs contre le vertige&#8230; et après, il faudra que je trouve une autre solution si ça n'est pas passé d'ici là.



> ...et vraiment terrible, cette lip


Merci  ouais, le design est vraiment chouette (et la qualité de fabrication excellente).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Cheverny_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































C'est la *trentième* fois que je porte cette montre depuis Janvier dernier (date de son achat).
Ce qui doit la placer en tête comme la montre de ma collection la plus portée au cours d'une même année


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Merci Tinitini.
> 
> J'ai encore 3 jours de médocs contre le vertige&#8230; et après, il faudra que je trouve une autre solution si ça n'est pas passé d'ici là.


Mon père a consulter un genre de chiropraticien spécialisé dans ce type de problèmes. Après 2 séances il était complètement guéri.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je suis retomber en amour avec une bronze, la Helberg CH6 que j'ai déjà eu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Merci Tinitini.
> 
> J'ai encore 3 jours de médocs contre le vertige&#8230; et après, il faudra que je trouve une autre solution si ça n'est pas passé d'ici là.
> 
> Merci  ouais, le design est vraiment chouette (et la qualité de fabrication excellente).


Dur dur! Désolé. J'ai eu ce même problème et ne pouvais pas rester debout du tout. Bon rétablissement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Je porte la Pelagos aujourd'hui dur un bracelet cuir Kodiak

Ciao


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une montre infernale&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> J'ai assez peu porté de montre ces derniers jours&#8230; depuis une semaine, je souffre de VPPB (Vertige Positionnel Paroxystique Bénin)&#8230; une vraie saloperie.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je porte une
> 
> ...


J'espère pour toi un rétablissement rapide l'ami ! 
Las cool tout ça :/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> J'espère pour toi un rétablissement rapide l'ami !
> Las cool tout ça :/


Merci Alex


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit coup de Tissot pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Longines pour contrer l'arrivée du froid


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Pakema


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Pakema


Fabuleuse en rouge :-! :-! :-!

Un coucou de sa cousine chlorophylle ;-)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

pour aujourd'hui

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Après Tissot hier, du Hamilton ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Ch6 pour une randonner avec les couleurs d'automne


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J'ai la crève et dormi jusqu'à midi. 
Je porte ma SuperSeawolf 53. Ciao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> La Ch6 pour une randonner avec les couleurs d'automne


Photos sublimes, DMC 

C'est par chez toi ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

montres said:


> *Montres de Luxe Milano*


Très chouette, et peu courante :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai la crève et dormi jusqu'à midi.


Remets-toi bien, Brice. Je sais que c'est pas la joie quand on n'est pas au top :-(



> Je porte ma SuperSeawolf 53. Ciao


Superbe&#8230; une deuxième Zodiac magnifique :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Remets-toi bien, Brice. Je sais que c'est pas la joie quand on n'est pas au top :-(
> 
> Superbe&#8230; une deuxième Zodiac magnifique :-!


Merci. Je la traîne depuis 8 jours. Je viens de voir le docteur et prend maintenant des antibiotiques.

Merci. Elles sont super ces nouvelles Zodiac. Ils ont même le nouveau chrono en solde. Je l'adore. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Photos sublimes, DMC
> 
> C'est par chez toi ?


Merci! Cest a 45min de route de chez moi. Les feuillus sont vraiment magnifiques ces jours-ci.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une très vintage et très petite Oris pointer date pour moi ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du rustique pour ce Dimanche sous la grisaille&#8230;


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano
* Plus et noir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster sur Mesh, bon dimanche gang!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Une très vintage et très petite Oris pointer date pour moi ce matin.


Petite oui mais très jolie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais alterner ces deux plongeuses suisses sur deux bracelets canvas fait à la main aux USA par mon ami Art.


























Je commence avec la Zodiac 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je craque complètement sur cette zodiac à chaque fois que je la vois. Ils ont vraiment bien réussi la modernisation du modèle original.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Biijour et bonne semaine à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit tour du côté de l'Australie ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Speed sur alligator pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La Speed sur alligator pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


Il était temps Reno  

Je vais certainement en reprendre une ds qlq mois... Hesalite ce coup là


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Il était temps Reno


;-)



> Je vais certainement en reprendre une ds qlq mois... Hesalite ce coup là


Tu en as une et tu l'as revendue ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


Punaise!! Qu'elle est belle cette Zénith!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je bosse de la maison et continue les antibiotiques qui me font mal au ventre d'ailleurs  et je porte l'Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 sur canvas 
Ciao. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres de Luxe Milano


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> ;-)
> 
> Tu en as une et tu l'as revendue ?


Oui oui dans l'idée de reprendre un hesalite sandwich mais j'ai pas encore trouvé. 
J'ai failli prendre une 50 anniversary mais au final je préfère le cadran normal. 
Les hesalite sandwich sont pas facile à trouver...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui oui dans l'idée de reprendre un hesalite sandwich mais j'ai pas encore trouvé.
> J'ai failli prendre une 50 anniversary mais au final je préfère le cadran normal.
> Les hesalite sandwich sont pas facile à trouver...


Tu parles des 357*2* ? (hesalite devant, et le fond transparent ?)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Sandwich ? A quoi cela fait il référence dans ce contexte ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Tu parles des 357*2* ? (hesalite devant, et le fond transparent ?)


Précisément oui


tinitini said:


> Sandwich ? A quoi cela fait il référence dans ce contexte ?


Sapphire dessus et dessous aka sapphire sandwich, hesalite dessus et sapphire dessous aka hesalite sandwich

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise!! Qu'elle est belle cette Zénith!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup ;-) ..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Changement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une des deux arrivées d'hier : Seiko SGBA 011


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8110 sur bracelet marine nationale d'erikasoriginals










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Mach 200 LED*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Je vais alterner entre ces deux Zodiac aujourd'hui. Je ne sais pas dire laquelle des deux je préfère, elles sont très différentes. Zodiac a fait un très bon boulot avec leur nouvelle ligne Héritage.



















J'ai ajusté le bracelet donc je commence avec la SuperSeawolf 53. 









Have a great day. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Une des deux arrivées d'hier : Seiko SGBA 011


La vache !! 
Superbe GS, tu en penses quoi ? 
Quelle est la deuxième .

Bravo super chouette la GS


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce que je pense de cette GS ? Elle est tout simplement superbe. Le cadran est à tomber, une texture d'une finesse dingue. Chaque détail est soigneusement pensé et réalisé. Et le mouvement de l'aiguille des secondes, avec ce spring drive, est tout à fait hypnotique. Et l'idée d'un mouvement mécanique contrôlé par un oscillateur à quartz me fascine. Bref, le coup de foudre ! Et la deuxième ? Elle est à mon poignent en ce moment même, je vais faire des photos demain matin. Mais elle m'excite tout autant que la Seiko. En tout cas, les achats sont bel et bien finis pour moi jusqu'au début de l'année prochaine !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Du pur plaisir de contempler cette montre. J'en ai du mal à partir au boulot ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *lip* d'abonnement pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous. 
Streetmatic sur canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon il est temps de rentrer à la maison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

P'tit déj sous les premiers rayons de soleil de la journée. Et retour à du plus modeste que les deux derniers jours.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9873.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut
Retour à la Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Le Montre du jour. Croton avec cadran d'horlogerie signé Pierre Valle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée, une autre _*Yonger*_&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit tour en Chine ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon il est temps de rentrer à la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best combo ever! J'adore cette Tudor sur Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Régulateur qui décape pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

De mon côté, une PR516 like pour aller jouer dans la boue ce matin.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Mon 6105-8110 de 1974 sur un bracelet tropic blanc (NOS)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En mode MotoGP !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carrée pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> En mode MotoGP !


Super jolie celle-là! Excellent combo aussi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 sur Canvas


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Petit délire SaintSeiyesque, comme fêter les 30 ans de la première diffusion française.

20161016_115828333_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

20161016_115809388_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon il est temps de rentrer à la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ton Filson est très sympa aussi, Computer Bag ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Seiko PADI avec Crystal saphir dome. 
Cheers. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darklight111 said:


> Ton Filson est très sympa aussi, Computer Bag ?


Merci. Ma fidèle sacoche que je porte tous les jours. C'est la 256 Classic briefcase 
Je l'adore. Ils ont la version laptop bag aussi. J'utilise la mienne quand même pour transporter mon laptop dans la poche du milieu. Ça marche parfaitement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot '11'* pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Blue monday.

20161017_080231123_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


>


J'adore celle-là!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec la Zodiac Sea Dragon. Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *Diderot '11'* pour commencer la semaine b-)


Super. Le mouvement est trop beau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

commencer la journée avec le Croton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Le mouvement est trop beau


Merci Brice 

C'est un bon vieux SeaGull ST-16 finition Yonger, qui date d'avant leur mouvement maison, mais c'est vrai qu'il est joli.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday so switcharoo as I go home. 









I like it on the ToxicBlackout 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En ce début de saison des pluies : besoin d'un bon coup d'étanchéité : Steinhart Ocean Two.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tortue Camo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Tortue Camo


Super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice! J'aime vraiment cette Camo.

J'espère que ca va mieux de votre côté...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci. Ma fidèle sacoche que je porte tous les jours. C'est la 256 Classic briefcase
> Je l'adore. Ils ont la version laptop bag aussi. J'utilise la mienne quand même pour transporter mon laptop dans la poche du milieu. Ça marche parfaitement


Ah, oui, je connais bien j'ai le même ! Acheté à Seattle 2011 dans les locaux historiques de la marque. Super matos.

Sinon, pour moi aujourd'hui :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise à 15$ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super acquisition Brice, elle est tout simplement magnifique! Quel sont les dimensions de celle-ci?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9953.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super acquisition Brice, elle est tout simplement magnifique! Quel sont les dimensions de celle-ci?


Merci bcp. J'aime bcp la touche de couleur. Boîtier 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Orient Bambino.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La nouvelle&#8230; ma neuvième *Yonger & Bresson*, la "Monceau"


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milwatch1.usa (May 4, 2015)

Such a beauty, this is on my short list!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Qu'en pensez vous les amis?

Lucky to have this Zelos Hammerrhead proto for a bit and I admit I'm impressed. 
The blue is just right but also the dial has this cool concentric pattern that takes it up a notch imo. The "slopping" lumed markers are another nice detail on the dial. 
44mm case by 49 L

Have a great evening. 
B










Cool profile and crown too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Perso, j'adore ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu'ici de ce modèle. J'attends la version cadran météorite

En attendant :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Qu'en pensez vous les amis?


J'aime beaucoup, c'est du brutal.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Monceau*_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Qu'en pensez vous les amis?
> 
> Lucky to have this Zelos Hammerrhead proto for a bit and I admit I'm impressed.
> The blue is just right but also the dial has this cool concentric pattern that takes it up a notch imo. The "slopping" lumed markers are another nice detail on the dial.
> ...


J'aime beaucoup aussi, les lignes raide et carré du bezel, case la rende super ''Built like a tank''.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vintage aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée. Très impressionnante.

Ciao. 
TGIF!

The new Scurfa BellDiver 1 really impressed me right out of the box. It oozes quality. Paul did great, took his brand to the next level imo. 
The depth under the slightly domed crystal
The raised markers with black surround 
The beautiful champfers all along the upper edge of the sides
The red marks of the chapter ring matching the red second hand
The awesome crown....
Lots to love 

Have a great day!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_9970.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Classe la Bell Diver Brice . Une super silicon scurfa, un petit air de SDweller aux stéroïdes .







j'ai tradé quelques belles pour celle ci. Pas trop Seiko au final, ni sub, j'adore les seamaster...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> J'aime beaucoup, c'est du brutal.


Agree


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Monceau&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Du simple et solide pour un week-end à la campagne...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci bcp à tous pour les gentils commentaires.

Aujourd'hui je porte la PADI sur Canvas bleu délavé. 
Ciao. 
B

Awesome blue chameleon dial 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Surprise ce matin, le sol est blanc! Première neige de l'année les enfants sont bien excités!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hier soir j'ai porté la dernière scurfa




























Ce matin je travaille de la maison un peu puis je vais décoré pour Halloweeb avec Zozo et la Seiko PADI









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine les amis









Rien à faire, ce daytona monopolise mon poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *Monceau* b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Quelle mine, cette Monceau ! (ok, je sors)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Barbos Marine Blue Sur Canvas


J'adore ce combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je débute la semaine au travail avec la Zodiac SuperSeawolf. Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> Quelle mine, cette Monceau ! (ok, je sors)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour ce soir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trekker laughs at zombies 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 Startimer sur canvas. 
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello hello

Ces trois derniers jours :

Dimanche :









Hier :









Aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Retour au bureau :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Monceau*_


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_0005.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Actus


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de couleur pour me remonter le moral aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Helson "barbe noire" au programme de ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut les gars et bon week-end


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superbe, ça donne envie :-!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Monceau* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Monstrum


Trop bon ce dôme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec la Scurfa BD1 ce matin. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *Monceau* b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment très cool cette Y&B
L'aiguille des secondes, le cadran, la date... super

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment très cool cette Y&B
> L'aiguille des secondes, le cadran, la date... super


Merci Brice 

Oui, c'est une excellente surprise :-! (j'ai très longtemps hésité avant de la commander, mais je ne le regrette pas !)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop bon ce dôme
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice! C'est toujours plaisant a regarder ces dômes ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Équipé pour un samedi cool. Pas d'école du samedi pour le fiston pendant les vacances scolaires : j'échappe à l'hebdomadaire bain de poussière parfumé au coup de soleil !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Interessant ce combo lami

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_0089.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Interessant ce combo lami


Merci Alex ;-)

Très honnêtement, c'était plus _pour la blague_ qu'autre chose&#8230; il y a eu un gros délire sur les bunds hier, sur un autre forum, et ça a été le prétexte pour sortir ce genre de bracelets toute la journée :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours et encore&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Heritage Seastrong avec boitier supercompressor, une rééditon de leur plongeur des années 60.

HAGWE
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

P'tit chrono pour l'ambiance MotoGP de ce matin. Ouch', violent, ces premier tours de moto3 :-(

"That' really really really bizarre" dit le monsieur dans le poste


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Relais entre chronos pour la soirée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Relais entre chronos pour la soirée.


Wow. Impressionnant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_0118.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI sur canvas bleu ce matin. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Heritage Seastrong avec boitier supercompressor, une rééditon de leur plongeur des années 60.
> 
> HAGWE
> B


Vraiment superbe, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec la PYRATE depuis ce matin&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 on DAS canvas



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour attaquer la semaine, une montre "kickstarter" : Redux Courg


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sur bracelet perlon Eulit avec la boucle OEM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjen. (Jun 13, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique !!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'est vrai que cette alpina a vraiment la classe. J'adore.

Pour moi, ce matin :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Monceau au soleil b-)


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Pakema en automne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Désolé pas le temps de traduire. Bonne journée à tous

I started the day early with the Zelos Hammerhead proto, and while the design may not be for everyone, I love all the details and efforts to not make another sub or Pam homage. 
Lots of gray stuff:
Concentric brushing in blue dial
Raised and declining in thickness hour markers
Minimal writing in the blue dial
Large lumed/signed crown at 4
Unobstrusive date at 6
Cool and different hands
Lumed bezel
Case profile and brushed/polished SS transitions...

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oprzemyslaw said:


> Pakema en automne


Absolument magnifique, oprzemyslaw :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Sacré morceau, Brice :-!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Reno said:


> Absolument magnifique, oprzemyslaw :-!


Merci, j'en suis content, de plus que c'est un souvenir familial - un oncle de ma femme me l'a donnée comme cadeau


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La petite qui va m'accompagner aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Lavalière_&#8230;














































Parmi ses copines&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi, aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les cocos 
Bonne journée







 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

Zodiac 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok Amphibian SE sur canvas. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Chrono chinois pour un vendredi qui arrive enfin !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Chrono chinois pour un vendredi qui arrive enfin !


Super duper cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Punaise! Quelle semaine de m--de!! 
Enfin vendredi. J'ai besoin de ce weeekend.

Alpina aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6548 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette speed "tintin" me fait vraiment bien triper !

Et la Tao de Reno est bien sympathique aussi.

Pour moi, changement de fin de journée, pour une soirée cool à la maison :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Cette speed "tintin" me fait vraiment bien triper !


+1 Superbe |>



> Et la Tao de Reno est bien sympathique aussi.


Merci tinitini 



> Pour moi, changement de fin de journée, pour une soirée cool à la maison :


:-!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Cette speed "tintin" me fait vraiment bien triper !
> 
> Et la Tao de Reno est bien sympathique aussi.
> 
> Pour moi, changement de fin de journée, pour une soirée cool à la maison :


Merci pour la Tintin ! (et que dire de cette tuerie de GS)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting for Art with a Terrapin liquid bliss and my Oris Carl Brashear on a DAS blue custom canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

En essayant avec combinations de perlon eulit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rando montagne avec la Jeep99DadUndone pour cette journée magnifique d'automne. Soleil, ciel bleu et 23 degrés. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Où puis-je acheter! @Reno


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Ma seule montre digital et la seule qui ne fais pas augmenter mon rythme cardiaque quand je la cogne contre un coin de mur! Bonne soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Lt.Dan said:


> Où puis-je acheter! @Reno


Hélas, elle n'est plus au catalogue (depuis peu).

Je n'en ai pas encore vu passer en occasion&#8230; ce sera à surveiller dans les mois qui viennent :-/


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Monceau_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et une excellente semaine à tous. 
Je vais commencer avec mon Alpina Seastrong Heritage sur un canvas fait d'un sac de l'armée américaine période guerre du Vietnam. 
Je suis bien content qu'Alpina est ressorti ce modèle ou du moins ont fait une version moderne de leur plongeuse des années 60 (Seastrong 10 supercompressor) avec une taille plus contemporaine à 41mm mais pas trop grande quand même.

Bonne journée à tous. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous









Pas de nouvelles de Simon, ça fait une paye qu'il n'a pas posté :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de couleur pour égayer la journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Ici c'est la journée élection présidentielle, une élection qui a été fort intéressante et divertissante pour peu dire  triste quand même. 
Qu'est ce que les gens en pensent en France ? Favorisent ils le Donald ? Ou Hilary?

Je porte ma Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53. 
Ciao. Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny* pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


 quelle merveille !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Merci, c'est gentil.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quelle nuit de folie ici. J'ai dormi 3 heures. L'Amérique en a assez, s'est réveillée et à fait entendre son mécontentement.

Alpina Heritage 









J'ai besoin de café après une nuit si courte 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa cette flieger couronne à 4h 

Cool Brice, c'est quoi ce nato sur la diver one ?










acquise hier, envie d'une belle bleue no date à garder bien avec moi,


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour ce Jeudi gris et pluvieux&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Zodiac Sea Dragon for a busy day at work.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


> Sympa cette flieger couronne à 4h
> 
> Cool Brice, c'est quoi ce nato sur la diver one ?
> 
> ...


Joliiiiiiiie. Un des deux seuls modèles de rolex qui m'excitent vraiment. Celle ci en bleu nodate, tout pareil. Et l'explo II cadran blanc.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Ici c'est la journée élection présidentielle, une élection qui a été fort intéressante et divertissante pour peu dire  triste quand même.
> Qu'est ce que les gens en pensent en France ? Favorisent ils le Donald ? Ou Hilary?
> 
> ...


Certainement bcp à dire mais pour en revenir à ta question je ne favorise aucun des deux, du changement il va y en avoir, dans le désespoir quand il n'y a rien à perdre autant que les choses changent...

Tu es abonné à zodiac & Alpina, des modèles vraiment sympathiques que je découvre grace à toi


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Sympa cette flieger couronne à 4h
> 
> Cool Brice, c'est quoi ce nato sur la diver one ?
> 
> ...


Félicitations et très bon choix, une marque qui dure, fiable, précise etc

Enjoy Tom


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci Alex et J . Le plus dur sera de ne pas craquer pour une seconde...mais comme toi J, il y'en a très peu qui me font envie.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF guys


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


O_O ça c'est vraiment extraordinaire, tinitini :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je passe la journée avec ma petite fille Elena et j'en profite bien pour la cajoler 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La CHINO pour un Samedi misérable sous la flotte&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi une petite nouvelle arrivée hier. Et j'ai encore pris un sacré coup de soleil ce matin :-/
J'aimerai bien un peu de pluie de temps en temps...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Ma plus récente acquisition!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour moi, comme hier : la dernière arrivée.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour un dimanche matin relax et puis le deuxième anniversaire de mon petit fils Ryker cette après-midi. Un vieux sweat-shirt de 20 ans (marque française aussi  Faconnable) et l'Oris édition limitée Carl Brashear sur canvas bleu.

Ciao. Bon dimanche à tous. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais la *Monceau* au poignet&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous =)









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Chenonceau*_ au poignet&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. Je commence avec l'alpina. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moi aussi je change ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de gérontophilie pour moi ce matin.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

30892315701_bb6ab15581_o.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"*TYPE A*" pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette LIP a vraiment un look à part. J'adore !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Un peu de gérontophilie pour moi ce matin.


Trop belle celle la. Quelle année?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je porte la Zodiac Sea Dragon au bureau. Elle va bien avec les tenues professionnelles marges son boîtier rétro et différèrent. Le simple cadran gris et les indices appliqués ajoutent une peu de classe mais elle marche aussi avec des jeans. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

merci pour l'année, je ne sais pas trop, mais vu le mouvement auto à bumper, je placerai cela du côté des années 40 ou 50.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit chrono pour fêter le mercredi matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Monceau* au poignet&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Un petit chrono pour fêter le mercredi matin


Wow épatant. Simplement superbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Zodiac aujourd'hui 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette réinterprétation moderne de la Seawolf est tellement bien réussie !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

« En l'an 70 du calendrier spatial, des êtres humains quittèrent la Terre pour rejoindre différents systèmes galactiques, comme le 15e système solaire, par exemple. 
Celui-ci est composé de trois planètes : Sheta, la plus proche du soleil, puis Analis et Belda. »

_MG_0353.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

_MG_0358.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> « En l'an 70 du calendrier spatial, des êtres humains quittèrent la Terre pour rejoindre différents systèmes galactiques, comme le 15e système solaire, par exemple.
> Celui-ci est composé de trois planètes : Sheta, la plus proche du soleil, puis Analis et Belda. »
> 
> _MG_0353.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> ...


 :-d


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de couleur pour cette matinée boueuse d'après l'orage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> « En l'an 70 du calendrier spatial, des êtres humains quittèrent la Terre pour rejoindre différents systèmes galactiques, comme le 15e système solaire, par exemple.
> Celui-ci est composé de trois planètes : Sheta, la plus proche du soleil, puis Analis et Belda. »
> 
> _MG_0353.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> ...


Superbe cette Enicar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Cette réinterprétation moderne de la Seawolf est tellement bien réussie !


Merci beaucoup. Je j'adore mais j'aimerais qu'elle soit un peu plus grande

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Reno said:


> :-d


Tout à fait ; on voit l'Azuris sur la première photo, le vaisseau de la divinement blonde Eolia 

une lecture indispensable pour bien comprendre ce premier épisode : SAN KU KAI Episode I : UN VAISSEAU DANS L'ESPACE de Minoru Yamada (Japon-1979): dans l'espace, la guerre est sublime... -


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*"Sport Luxury"* pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Orage prévu cet après midi : cette petite Vostok devrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Speed pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belle journée ici. Soleil et il fera 25 C cette après-midi 
Oris et canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#pilotfriday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour un Samedi ensoleillé (mais froid)&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_0380.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai changé cette après midi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon dimanche à tous. Ce matin, j'étais tout nu du poignet : ballade moto vers ankazobe, initialement prévue avec un pote qui m'a finalement laissé tomber pour cause de fugue de belle-mère !

De retour à la maison, une petite mamie KS qui malheureusement prend dix bonnes minutes de retard par jour. Les ravages de l'âge, sans doute. Et qui a toujours un peu de mal à redémarrer. Du coup, je la réserve pour les week-ends en attendant d'avoir pu gérer son état de santé déclinant.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_ pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de la fin de journée pour la *UFO* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe yema


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Journée Blacklist Streetmatic. 
J'avais débuté avec la blanche. 
Bon dimanche 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe yema


Merci Brice


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Un air de ressemblance avec la Yema de Reno, ci-dessus...

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> Un air de ressemblance avec la Yema de Reno, ci-dessus...
> 
> Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


Ouais et une beauté aussi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Même petite mamie qu'hier. Entre samedi soir et dimanche midi, elle avait pris pas mal de retard. Mais ensuite, midi jusqu'à ce matin, tenue de l'heure tout à fait correcte. Je crois qu'elle se sentait un peu délaissée, et qu'elle avait surtout besoin d'un peu d'exercice. Du coup je continue avec elle pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> Un air de ressemblance avec la Yema de Reno, ci-dessus...


Superbe :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

la marque a été effacée, Reno ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> la marque a été effacée, Reno ?


Contre les règles du forum. Faut effacer cette marque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Je débute la semaine avec la Pelagos 
Ciao. Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> la marque a été effacée, Reno ?


Oui, comme dit Brice, c'est par rapport aux règles de fonctionnement de WUS.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir (je me suis gourré de date :-$ )


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Reno said:


> Oui, comme dit Brice, c'est par rapport aux règles de fonctionnement de WUS.


OK merci (je l'ignorais...) Est-ce à dire que je ne peux pas poster en l'état ma Bagel Nautilus par exemple ??

EDIT : bien non, j'suis con, tu viens précisément de la poster au-dessus...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> OK merci (je l'ignorais...) Est-ce à dire que je ne peux pas poster en l'état ma Bagel Nautilus par exemple ??
> 
> EDIT : bien non, j'suis con, tu viens précisément de la poster au-dessus...


Ça, tu peux ;-)

Ça concerne seulement la mention _"Marina Militare"_ qui semble avoir été déposée par PANERAI.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement rapide, car je viens de récupérer mon régulateur de retour du service après-vente !!























































Bon Dieu, qu'il me manquait celui-là


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

fallait bien une dose 'big' pour cette big Omega.

toujours aussi variées vos collecs' J et Reno 

Et Brice, tuerie ce canvas sur l'Oris, Je kiffe ce combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore la Seiko PADI sur canvas. 
Bonne journée . B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> fallait bien une dose 'big' pour cette big Omega.


Superbe, la PO :-!



> toujours aussi variées vos collecs' J et Reno


Ça s'accumule, au fil des ans&#8230; :-$ (j'ai du dépasser la centaine il y a un moment déjà o| )


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci pour la PO, vu que la full orange n'existe plus dorénavant, j'ai décidé de conserver celle ci. Mon erreur avec la noire fut de la prendre sur acier. Là c'est très agréable et le poids contenu.

+ de 100!! Eh bé, moi avec 5 là; y'en a que 3 qui sortent donc j'imagine pas avec plus .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Merci pour la PO, vu que la full orange n'existe plus dorénavant, j'ai décidé de conserver celle ci. Mon erreur avec la noire fut de la prendre sur acier. Là c'est très agréable et le poids contenu.
> 
> + de 100!! Eh bé, moi avec 5 là; y'en a que 3 qui sortent donc j'imagine pas avec plus .


J'ai tout le temps de nouvelles tentations, et en même temps, je ne veux pas revendre celles que j'ai (même celles que je mets très peu) car je sais qu'à un moment donné, j'aurais envie de les remettre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

'jour

En pleine forme ce matin !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une petite vidéo, en rab'&#8230; ^_^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Je bégaye du poignet : une Longines, tout comme hier.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Vendredi !!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20161125_162103320_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ces dernières 48h, j'avais ces deux-là avec moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Je bégaye du poignet : une Longines, tout comme hier.


O_O wow

C'est beau :-!


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Komandirskie 1965, mouvement manuel


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

En voyage à Bar-sur-Aube.

Pas sûr que le mode "prévision des marées" me serve souvent.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> En voyage à Bar-sur-Aube.
> 
> Pas sûr que le mode "prévision des marées" me serve souvent.














>


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je régule ma tension artérielle.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec le régul'&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Super journée aujourd'hui : les amis sont passés à l'aube pour une virée moto à l'occasion de mon anniversaire. Pas de bol, à 25km de la maison seulement : panne de relai de démarreur pour ma SMR (les moqueurs ont dit "normal, c'est une KTM" ).

Du coup, plan de repli : picnic XXL avec les amis au bord d'un lac pas loin du point de panne. Un des meilleurs anniv' depuis longtemps. Puis deuxième repli chez un pote qui habite à côté pour la fin de la journée.

Pour l'occasion, ma petite SNK 80x modée saphir.










La vie est belle


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine a tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

inspection au boulot...coup de fil du collègue donc chemise et rolex semblaient de rigueur.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Petite Lip pour moi ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Il fait super froid chez nous, je ressors le bund&#8230;


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Photo de ma Steinhart Marine Chronometer en attendant le début du match entre les Canadiens de Montréal et les Ducks d'Anaheim....


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec le régulateur, sur nylon *orange*, histoire de lutter contre les températures négatives&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise cet après-midi&#8230; avec les adaptateurs pour G-Shock (qui marchent très bien sur cette "OHSEN" :-d ) de chez Jays&Kays.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une 'tite Tissot pour se préparer au vikaine.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes or no?

Pix borrowed


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







pré-Ambre, la "DUMAS"


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Ma Seiko Alpinist pour finir la semaine


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Le programme habituel du samedi matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, le crâne&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée, tout juste arrivée, ma DIXIÈME Yonger & Bresson, la *CHINON*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un petit coucou depuis la réserve d'Andasibe. Ballade en forêt avec les garçons pendant que tout le monde roupille encore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la nouvelle *Y&B "CHINON"* b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La CHINON, sans surprise&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hiiii Reno ? Nous ne sommes plus que tous les deux, ici ?!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

J'aaaarrive !!!

_MG_0743.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Hiiii Reno ? Nous ne sommes plus que tous les deux, ici ?!


Fiers, droits, fidèles au poste.

Les épaules en arrière, la tête droite et la nuque _roide_.

:-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Hiiii Reno ? Nous ne sommes plus que tous les deux, ici ?!


Je poste pas car j'ai rien de nouveau


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Coucou à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la _Chinon_&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

superbe !










sur un pti' isofrane marron dégoté d'occaze. L'omega remplit certes le creux boîte/bracelet mais niveau confort, l'iso c'est un must.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Chinon b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas de changement pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour finir la semaine de boulot :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Chinon&#8230;


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Steinhart RED Nav B-Uhr*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Glycine Combat pour affronter la détente du vikaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Chinon_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les gars, ca fait un bail que je n'ais pas posté ici. J'ai eu des problèmes de santé un nouvel emploi avec tout ca qui me stress un peu... Bien content de posté à nouveau


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut les gars, ca fait un bail que je n'ais pas posté ici. J'ai eu des problèmes de santé un nouvel emploi avec tout ca qui me stress un peu... Bien content de posté à nouveau


Cool ! Content de te revoir ici, et de savoir que la période difficile est passée !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Cool ! Content de te revoir ici, et de savoir que la période difficile est passée !


Merci J!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut les gars, ca fait un bail que je n'ais pas posté ici. J'ai eu des problèmes de santé un nouvel emploi avec tout ca qui me stress un peu... Bien content de posté à nouveau


Content que ça aille mieux pour toi 



>


Super montre :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Content que ça aille mieux pour toi
> 
> Super montre :-!


Merci Reno. J'adore cette Vanguard en bronze les dimensions du boitier sont parfaite.


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Un des montres que je porte le plus :

300m
Mouvement japonais
Sapphire
lunette en céramique
Chrono 12h

270$ avec l'envoi, vrai affaire !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

De l'adapté pour la première course de mini tini


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours et encore la _Chinon_&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Germanox said:


> Un des montres que je porte le plus :
> 
> 300m
> Mouvement japonais
> ...


Très chouette en effet :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Moi je ne change pas&#8230; b-)


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Boussole avec angle et direction 
Altimètre avec tracking
Thermomètre
Baromètre avec graphique/courbes de tendance
200m WR
structure qui absorbe les chocs
Auto illumination au mouvement du poignet
Solaire avec niveaux de batterie (3)
Synchronisation "atomique"
Chronomètre
Minuteur
5 alarmes dont une avec snooze
Affichage deuxième fuseau horaire et toutes les timezones 
Affichage de l'heure du lever et coucher du soleil
Fonction enregistrement/rappel des données affichées pour alti/boussole/thermo/baro

Probablement les meilleurs 200$ que j'ai claqué de ma vie ! Bonus, elle survit aux -30° que je me tappe en Sibérie.
LA montre de survie/aventure par excellence.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Une des plus belle création de mon cher ami John, dommage qu'il ne les produisent plus.
Il a justement des réductions de folie à 399$ au lieu des 599$ habituels son site cobrawatches.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Helberg CH6


J'adore !!  Super combo :-! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac aujourd'hui.

Bonne journée à tous 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac aujourd'hui.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous
> 
> ...


Salut Brice, j'espère que l'état de ta fille s'améliore. 
Très sympa la Zodiac.

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Helberg CH6


Merci Reno! J'adore le superdome sur cette CH6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

j'ai replongé...en même temps vu le prix de cette belle...et l'année qui est celle de mon année de naissance. Une speed s'imposait comme chrono' de ma collec'.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> j'ai replongé...en même temps vu le prix de cette belle...et l'année qui est celle de mon année de naissance. Une speed s'imposait comme chrono' de ma collec'.


Super !!

Très bonne décision Tom

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas de photos au poignet mais je viens de prendre un Diver qui me trottait depuis qlq temps.









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

In between 2 meetings I strapped the Chopard for quick wrist shots to share. 
Now off my wrist as I am going to a formal diner









First impression after few days will be shared next week ￼

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, pas de changement&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Reno devient mono montre, Alex fait des choix 'exotiques . WUS change !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Camo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Reno devient mono montre, Alex fait des choix 'exotiques . WUS change !


:-d

Nan, mais c'est la dernière arrivée, et comme souvent dans ces cas-là, c'est souvent celle qui prend la place des autres pendant un moment&#8230; ;-)

Et là en plus, je suis en plein déménagement, et je dois dire que je n'ai pas la tête à grand chose en dehors des cartons&#8230; même les montres passent au second plan :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Reno devient mono montre, Alex fait des choix 'exotiques . WUS change !












Oui oui, c'est pas un modèle mainstream, mais crois moi au poignet elle te plairait bcp


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une armida laiton dont j'ai oublié le nom du modèle.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'en doute pas Alex . J'ai déjà zieuté leur vitrine à Genève et certains chrono' sont superbes. Le luminova à l'air d'enfer sur la tienne. Pas impossible que je me sépare de la PO et la remplace par un choix moins mainstream également . Pas de photos mais la Speed me quitte pas . +2s /jour, le chrono tourne impec même pendant 12h, pas mal pour 30 ans de vie.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'en doute pas Alex . J'ai déjà zieuté leur vitrine à Genève et certains chrono' sont superbes. Le luminova à l'air d'enfer sur la tienne. Pas impossible que je me sépare de la PO et la remplace par un choix moins mainstream également . Pas de photos mais la Speed me quitte pas . +2s /jour, le chrono tourne impec même pendant 12h, pas mal pour 30 ans de vie.


Super pour ta Speedy, année de naissance ça se garde à vie hein  
Surtout si elle ronronne comme neuve, tu as bien de la chance 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec le régulateur&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus parce que... J'adore









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une de plus parce que... J'adore


Extrêmement chouette cette Chopard, Alex, et pas banale |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Alarme russe pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon weekend


Hey Simon, j'espère que tu vas bien. 
Dis moi Rambo il se porte bien  


Reno said:


> Alarme russe pour moi b-)


Première fois que je remarque celle-ci, très sympathique Reno  


Reno said:


> Extrêmement chouette cette Chopard, Alex, et pas banale |> |>


Merci Reno  
Très sobre de loin, elle ne brille pas, en revanche au plus tu regardes de près, au plus tu réalises le travail d'orfèvre sur le cadran. 
Ils ont vraiment passés du temps sur la finition


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Dernier jour, dernier Dimanche en Normandie&#8230; demain midi, c'est le grand départ pour la Champagne-Ardenne&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hey Simon, j'espère que tu vas bien.
> Dis moi Rambo il se porte bien


Oui Alex ca va beaucoup mieux! Rambo lui va très bien  Ta Chopard est vraiment superbe en passant!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine a tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

















Ces deux aujourd'hui

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette Vostok est bien jolie. Elle a un aspect beaucoup plus élégant que la moyenne de leur production 

Pour moi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Cette Vostok est bien jolie. Elle a un aspect beaucoup plus élégant que la moyenne de leur production
> 
> Pour moi :


Elle look vraiment bien cette chrono!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Fantastique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte l'Oris65 42 bleu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_1102.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le gros du déménagement est derrière nous, je ressors la _Chinon_, après 3 jours avec la _Monceau_ au poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la *PYRATE*, suite à l'arrivée du bracelet _"DeadPool"_ que j'attendais depuis un moment b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

La mienne aujourd'hui

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_1150.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Super combo, les touches de rouge rendre la montre superbe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Super mega genial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec la _Lavalière_&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love it! Super combo, les touches de rouge rendre la montre superbe.


Merci bcp. Ils l'ont bien réussi. La qualité est super et le prix est cannon. 
La voilà sur cuir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut j'ai commencé avec la Burnham









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *Yonger* 'Bond' ce matin&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Joyeux noel. 

3j en montagne. Rolex pour moi. PO pour Mme.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeuses fêtes à tous =)









Photo de la semaine dernière


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Joyeuses fêtes à tous =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment tout à fait remarquable, cette _Pro One_ :-!

La lunette est vraiment épatante |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Vraiment tout à fait remarquable, cette _Pro One_ :-!
> 
> La lunette est vraiment épatante |>


Merci Reno, la finition et les tolérances sont irréprochables, c'est précis et sans jeu.









Pas sûr d'avoir posté ça, dans le doute je poste... Ou re-poste 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses fêtes à tous!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


Cool!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut à tous =)









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeux Noël!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'adore ce Superdome


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''Bathyscaphe''


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Chinon* au soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu les aimes bcp ces oris Brice  
Très chouette :-!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu les aimes bcp ces oris Brice
> Très chouette :-!!
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Oui en effet  j'ai la bronze LE et cette version acier. Mes montres préférées. Je ne porte même plus la Pelagos  .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Monceau* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42 pour affronter cette tempête de neige. 30 cm et des vents jusqu'à 60 km/h...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cadran sur cette Y&B Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42 pour affronter cette tempête de neige. 30 cm et des vents jusqu'à 60 km/h...


Jàdore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la PADI aujourd'hui. Ciao. 








Attente au dentiste









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Profitez bien de votre dernière journée en 2016!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Amphibian 710* pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cadran sur cette Y&B Reno


Merci Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Mercer Airfoil aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonne année !

Sympa cette petite Brice, un pti' air de Bremont .


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

La devise pour 2017: Prendre le temps.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne année à tous les gars!

La même qu'hier après-midi en rando avec ma femme. Ocean7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K-35 sur nylon *orange* b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre _Komandirskie_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

O&O Burnham is so hot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année à tous  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée! Je vais nourrir les poules avec Rambo et ma Tortue Camo ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> O&O Burnham is so hot


C'est sympa, ça :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui en alternance. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en Russe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
On repart au boulot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pareil premier jour plutôt violent :/
Bonne semaine à tous  
Je commence avec qlq chose de très spécial, premier et dernier achat de l'année j'espère ! 









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Pareil premier jour plutôt violent :/
> Bonne semaine à tous
> Je commence avec qlq chose de très spécial, premier et dernier achat de l'année j'espère !


O_O

wow.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour ce soir :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *1967* pour la soirée b-)


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chrono panda Seiko pour la soiree.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Ce soir je porte la Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 sur braceler cuir deDrunkArtStraps . 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même *1967* qu'hier, dans la même config&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *1967* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This could be my one watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Je m'excuse. mon français n'est pas si bon. un cadeau de mariage de ma femme. Je le portais tous les jours depuis le nouvel an.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA* pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Je m'excuse. mon français n'est pas si bon. un cadeau de mariage de ma femme. Je le portais tous les jours depuis le nouvel an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super ce cadeau, et félicitations pour votre mariage 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, TGIF oui enfin =) 
La photo n'est pas du jour mais je porte la dual time









Bon week-end à tous 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Super ce cadeau, et félicitations pour votre mariage
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Merci. C'était une merveilleuse journée.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

petit changement de ressort sous garantie, et ça tourne rond, 1s par jour. Efficace le SAV Rolex.

Belle AP Alex .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On attend 8-15cm de neige cette nuit, un fait très rare ici. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus léger&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier soir pour moi&#8230; une Vostok 2214 b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II, HAGWE!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> petit changement de ressort sous garantie, et ça tourne rond, 1s par jour. Efficace le SAV Rolex.
> 
> Belle AP Alex .


Merci Tom  
Ressort c'est à dire, que c'est til passé ?

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> On attend 8-15cm de neige cette nuit, un fait très rare ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe combo Brice 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Je n'ai rien posté de longue date. Fin janvier nous avons quitté la Virginie en voiture pour aller nous installer en Oregon. Nous avons privilégié les petites routes, un voyage inoubliable, juste après un blizzard, avec des routes jusqu'à 14,000 pieds (4,300 m) d'altitude dans le Colorado. Fabuleux. Enfin, nous sommes toujours en location pendant que les travaux se finissent dans notre nouvel appartement. 

Ce soir je porte la Tudor Héritage Black Bay Bleu que le Père Noel m'a apporté parceque j'ai été très sage en 2016.

Bonne Année à toutes et à tous!


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ma femme la porte aujourd'hui, moi je portais la mienne hier, mais Santa a été franchement sympa ce noel et il nous a aussi apporté ces deux pièces. Ma deuxième Reverso depuis 35 ans et le deuxième de mon épouse depuis une trentaine d'année.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

WilyB said:


> Ma femme la porte aujourd'hui, moi je portais la mienne hier, mais Santa a été franchement sympa ce noel et il nous a aussi apporté ces deux pièces. Ma deuxième Reverso depuis 35 ans et le deuxième de mon épouse depuis une trentaine d'année.


Wow :-!! Simplement superbe.

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Wéééé ! Du solide, massif et concret pour toi aujourd'hui, Alex !

Nettement plus fluet de mon côté, ce matin :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche à tous


Super!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci les gars, du concret oui  


DMCBanshee said:


> Super!





tinitini said:


> Wéééé ! Du solide, massif et concret pour toi aujourd'hui, Alex !
> 
> Nettement plus fluet de mon côté, ce matin :


Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une simple SKX007 modifiée pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une LCD chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Scooby pour construire un Igloo en famille!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Brice style !

Pour répondre à Alex, Rolex m'a changé le mainspring sans sourciller. Elle prenait 15s par jour, là 1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Avec la fondue suisse ?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
À nouveau 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, une *TAO* à double fuseaux horaires :
































































Ce soir, la







sur cuir miel&#8230;


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


>


Très très jolie. J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Très très jolie. J'aime beaucoup.


Merci tinitini 

C'est une de mes premières vintages&#8230; elle est effectivement très chouette ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne semaine à tous!


Love that one  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


Belle photo l'ami 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Love that one
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Merci Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière Deaumar Ensign. Superbe montre rapport qualité/prix!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oak & Oscar Burnham pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière Deaumar Ensign. Superbe montre rapport qualité/prix!


Jolie et un prix cannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Speed* sur toile grise pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *Speed* sur toile grise pour aujourd'hui b-)


Il était temps 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Il était temps


Je savais que tu dirais ça :-d


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je savais que tu dirais ça :-d


Oui oui je dis tjrs ça quand je vois ta moonwatch  
Belles images Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui oui je dis tjrs ça quand je vois ta moonwatch
> Belles images Reno


Merci Alex ;-)

Faut reconnaître, c'est vraiment une merveille, cette montre 

On discutait ce matin sur un forum francophone de la _"Dark side of the Moon"_, qui est un pur joyau également


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Lew & Huey Phantom


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Aujourd'hui c'est au tour de la Kentex Marineman, cadran nacre noir, lunette céramique, NH35A, ISO 6425.

Bonne journée à tous et toutes!

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour moi aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut


 superbe cette MIDO, Brice :-!

Une nouvelle ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> superbe cette MIDO, Brice :-!
> 
> Une nouvelle ?


Merci Reno. 
Oui la dernière arrivée. Elle est super et red abordable aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno.
> Oui la dernière arrivée. Elle est super et red abordable aussi.


Félicitations :-!

*MIDO* fait partie de ces marques (comme CERTINA) qui ne sont pas distribuées en France, pour des histoires de segmentation de marché&#8230;

J'étais raide dingue de leur 'All Dial' GMT :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Félicitations :-!
> 
> *MIDO* fait partie de ces marques (comme CERTINA) qui ne sont pas distribuées en France, pour des histoires de segmentation de marché&#8230;
> 
> J'étais raide dingue de leur 'All Dial' GMT :


Oui elle est superbe mais je ne l'ai jamais vu en vente ici. Elle me tente.

Je ne savais pas qu'elle ne de vendait pas en France.

J'ai vu que les boîtiers étaient fait en Asie. 
Je m'en doutais un peu vu les prix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout just de recevoir cette Crossfire, elle look bien sur Isofrane


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout just de recevoir cette Crossfire, elle look bien sur Isofrane


J'adore cette crossfire, superbe :-!! 
Want want want 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une bonne journée a vous tous, je garde la dual time au poignet









TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'adore cette crossfire, superbe :-!!
> Want want want
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Merci Alex!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout just de recevoir cette Crossfire, elle look bien sur Isofrane


Jamais entendu parler de celle ci mais elle est super belle. Félicitations. 
Quelle est le diamètre du boîtier ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This could be my one watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like this one more than the bronze?

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hikeNbike said:


> Do you like this one more than the bronze?
> 
> yadda yadda tapatalk


The bronze is a much cooler watch but this one is more versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Slava_ chinoise pour moi&#8230;


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Vielle Timex des années soixante-dix, zéro rubis à moins que je ne me trompe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Première Tissot pour moi, j'aime bien le look de cette Seastar.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

J'ai toujours adoré ce modèle, avec l'aspect si original des aiguilles. Bravo, bon choix !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Celle ci au boulot









Puis ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

C'est la rentrée ! Perspective de matinée sous le soleil à regarder les gamins prendre leur pied sur le terrain. J'adore ça


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* Laiton sur bund b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une chinoise&#8230;


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

La Orient Star


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la SeaStar, on s'amuse dans l'igloo!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Je porte ma Rolex GMT à nouveau aujourd'hui. C'est 15 jours d'affilée.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Aujourd'hui comme bien souvent, la 125 (accompagnée d'une marmotte de l'ami Maxime)

_MG_1548.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-1 Sur Canvas


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Airman SST au programme de ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Chinon_ depuis ce matin&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

JeanRichard Terrascope


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour ce Mardi sous la neige&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil pour commencer la semaine au bureau. Je la porte sur son bracelet cuir de Shell Cordovan. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ce sera Hamilton vintage pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui en *Monceau*&#8230; b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_1579-2.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le weekend approche!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour _l'Ingénieur_&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Athaya Vintage Lamafa.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


>


Super montre, super photo :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Super montre, super photo :-!


Merci, c'est bonne. Montre de wolfram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour le régulateur&#8230;


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

départ ce soir pour Bora Bora. Aiguille GMT est réglée.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Athaya Vintage Lamafa.


D'Indonésie   nice nice

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, la même







qu'avant-hier&#8230;























































et ce soir, une


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super Reno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une de mes préféréed des centaines que j'ai possédé 
Cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super Reno


Merci Brice


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

alex79 said:


> D'Indonésie   nice nice
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Oui. Dommage qu'il n'ai rien fait depuis : la qualité est vraiment au rendez-vous sur les deux Athaya que j'ai.

Une montre "projet WUS" de 2014 pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est l'Hiver ! :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_1600.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> _MG_1600.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Magnifique. Quelle année ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Mon Oris à nouveau. Elle me manquait 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

MWW Monarch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour un Lundi sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Magnifique. Quelle année ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1973, la seule année de production de la Speedmaster 125. Et merci !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_1605.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

De profil, ça me fait un peu penser à ce genre de photo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> De profil, ça me fait un peu penser à ce genre de photo


Ah mais ce genre de comparaison me convient parfaitement !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une montre qui m'avait coûté des clopinettes, à l'époque&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Super montre, super photo :-!


Merci Reno..


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_1612.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_1632.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> IMG_1612.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> IMG_1632.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Je ne m'y ferais jamais à celle-là&#8230; c'est la claque à chaque fois O_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En mode estival en plein cœur de l'Hiver&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Wow. J'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Voilà le prototype à cadran bleu de la nouvelle Borealis Cascais. 
Je la recommande. Super bien finie. Mouvement suisse. Super bracelet. Pas chère à $450









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour une *Omega* LCD de 1977 b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je ne m'y ferais jamais à celle-là&#8230; c'est la claque à chaque fois O_O


C'est vrai qu'elle est sympa, cette Speed "spéciale"

IMG_1637.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi pour une *Omega* LCD de 1977 b-)


ça aussi, c'est une belle Speed spéciale !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


> ça aussi, c'est une belle Speed spéciale !!!


1977&#8230; une autre époque


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Borealis Scorpionfish


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Pilote_ titane pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_1655.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre *ALPHA*&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Superbe photos les gars, belles montres :-! 


Copeau said:


> IMG_1612.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> IMG_1632.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr





Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tinitini said:


>





Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Voilà le prototype à cadran bleu de la nouvelle Borealis Cascais.
> Je la recommande. Super bien finie. Mouvement suisse. Super bracelet. Pas chère à $450
> 
> ...


  tu te débrouille toujours bien pour choper des spécimens intéressants Brice. 


Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi pour une *Omega* LCD de 1977 b-)


Très sympa :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ j'aime beaucoup la teinte de celle ci, très toolish.

Hello les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Très sympa :-!!


Merci Alex 

Elle appartenait à un de mes oncles.

Je la ressors périodiquement, c'est une _bizarrerie_ de l'ère du quartz chez Omega. Uniquement fabriquée en 1977.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ma Vapaus Veli est enfin arrivée !

Je suis ravi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, on s'équipe chaudement pour affronter les frimas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je porte mon Oris acier sur bracelet cuir aujourd'hui. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la Speed sur son nouveau bracelet&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Speed, sur un autre bracelet nylon à 1€ :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la "Onze" b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Les oiseaux sont affamés aujourd'hui avec tout cette neige reçu!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Les oiseaux sont affamés aujourd'hui avec tout cette neige reçu!


Super photo DMC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Super photo DMC


Merci Reno!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une KELTON vintage pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


>


Superbe cette chrono J!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying these two protos today

The Straton Syncro 40mm Chrono


















The Blue dial Cascais with Swiss auto mvt


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> 1977&#8230; une autre époque


Belle epoque et belle speedy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Style' LCD* pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


>


Vraiment magnifique cette LÜM-TEC tungstène :-!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Vraiment magnifique cette LÜM-TEC tungstène :-!


Merci Reno ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *YEMA* _Sous-Marine_ b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Bonjour les gars
I porte la Mercer Airfoil aujourd'hui sur mon premier bracelet cuir de Heuerville acheté il y a quelques années. Je préfère cette montre sur bracelet marron et vais essayer d'autres bracelets cette semaine. 
Bonne semaine à tous. 
Brice





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean One titanium 500


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la Speed&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super la Speedy, Reno!!

Je porte la Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 sur bracelet cette foi. 
Salut









En attendant le train









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super la Speedy, Reno!!


Merci Brice 



> Je porte la Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 sur bracelet cette foi.
> Salut
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe :-!

Très beau Jubilé |> c'est un Zodiac, ou c'est de la rechange ? :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Superbe :-!
> 
> Très beau Jubilé |> c'est un Zodiac, ou c'est de la rechange ? :think:


Merci. C'est le bracelet Zodiac d'origine. Il est très bien fait en plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MM 1936 pour la soirée b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à tous


Toujours aussi impressionnante, cette AP


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


Très chouette aussi ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* titane pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Mido ici 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype Borealis Cascais cadran bleu 
J'adore!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours aussi impressionnante, cette AP


Merci Reno, une vraie merveille que je n'arrive pas à enlever


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Superbe cette AP.

Je repasse ma PO avec ce soleil qui revient.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ride de ski de fond cette après-midi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour la soirée&#8230;























































Cadran émail, appliques, platine ¾, chatons vissés, col de cygne, _côtes de Pékin_&#8230; tout ça pour 305 $ fdpi en Juillet 2012.

_Pas mal._


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Demain je me force a changer avec ma MDP


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967* b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> *1967* b-)


Superbe photos comme d'habitude l'ami :-!!

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon enfin après un mois, j'ai réussi à mettre autre chose que la dual time =)

De meilleurs images demain, le lume de cette pro one est superbe... 
A défaut de meilleur qualité de lumière étant donné qu'il fait nuit ici...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Super

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

TGIF


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

superbe Oris !!

Pour ma part,

20170203_134747575_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe photos comme d'habitude l'ami :-!!


Merci Alex 

Pas beaucoup de mérite avec celle-là ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé, j'adore ces Monstrums


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé, j'adore ces Monstrums


Wow trop cool Simon  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Automatic Diver One PVD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Scurfa !! J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle silicon diver cet été. 

Quand même aux usa/canada, vous avez une tonne de micro-brands, c'est pauvre en europe..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*CHEVERNY*_​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


>


Grosse tuerie, cette CHOPARD :-!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> Grosse tuerie, cette CHOPARD :-!


Elle en jette! Je ne connaissais pas ce modèle.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé, j'adore ces Monstrums


Très sympa, cette petite photo de famille.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Au programme ce matin : grillé vif, tout doucement, par un soleil de plomb. Je crois que je vais finir par inscrire mini-tini à un Club d'échecs, plutôt... où toute autre activité indoor.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> _*CHEVERNY*_​


Belle. Ça me rappelle la pub de mon enfance.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Wow trop cool Simon
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks





tinitini said:


> Très sympa, cette petite photo de famille.


Merci les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Au programme ce matin : grillé vif, tout doucement, par un soleil de plomb. Je crois que je vais finir par inscrire mini-tini à un Club d'échecs, plutôt... où toute autre activité indoor.


J'ai tellement hâte que l'été sois là pour rouler en motocross! Ici c'est -20 dégrée ce matin!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Monstrum


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

VicLeChic said:


> Belle. Ça me rappelle la pub de mon enfance.


:-d

_Mythique_, cette pub ^_^


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

le soleil a disparu ici J, on échange ?  (malade cte' météo, -10° puis +11 pour revenir sous le 0...)


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Nacre Noir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *PYRATE* b-)


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

bon dimanche ...un peu classy aujourdhui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Grosse tuerie, cette CHOPARD :-!


 merci Reno, je continue avec la pro one.

Happy Sunday a tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> bon dimanche ...un peu classy aujourdhui.
> 
> View attachment 10766890
> View attachment 10766898


 wow

Superbe, la Parmigiani |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Madame m'invitait au resto pour mon anniversaire, je portais la Speed :













*Vostok Europe* "Lady N1" (mouvement AGS) pour elle :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une japonaise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne anniversaire Reno! Laisse toi gâter!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Seastar pour ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne anniversaire Reno! Laisse toi gâter!


Merci DMC ;-)

Restau, ce midi, et comme je suis un grand enfant du haut de mes 46 printemps, et que Madame connait ma passion pour les films TRON, j'ai reçu en cadeau le jeu DS "TRON Evolution"










J'ai joué pendant des heures à *TRON 2.0* sur Mac & PC :-! (vraiment extra ce jeu, pour les fans)










beaucoup moins à _Killer App_ du temps de la GB Advance :roll: (c'était pas fameux, et la jouabilité très moyenne)










J'ai vu le film de 1982 des dizaines de fois depuis mes 11 ans (cinéma, VHS, DVD)&#8230; j'avais des bouquins, des magazines, la K7 audio de l'histoire, la BO sur vinyle (achetée en Angleterre, je me souviens !) et plus tard sur CD lors du 20ème anniversaire&#8230;

J'ai regardé avec plaisir TRON LEGACY de Kosinski en 2011, même s'il faut bien le reconnaître, ce n'était pas _tout à fait_ au niveau de l'attente des fans (par contre j'ai adoré son Oblivion)&#8230; par contre, j'ai écouté la BOF de Daft Punk en boucle pendant des semaines&#8230; :-d

Bref, je suis très atteint, et ça ne s'arrange pas avec le grand âge :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai alterné ces deux micro

La nouvelle et limitée Surfa Diver One pvd nato avec aiguilles jaunes au lieu d'orange et j'en mouvement Seiko automatique. Le petit dôme est trop cool aussi. 
Pour 185£ pas de soucis. Faut la saisir


























Et la nouvelle Straton Chrono qui a fait ses débuts sur Kickstarter la semaine deniere et a explosé leur but $. Incroyable. J'avais fait un revue sur Watchuseek si va vous intéresse.

Ciao. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Scurfa !! J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle silicon diver cet été.
> 
> Quand même aux usa/canada, vous avez une tonne de micro-brands, c'est pauvre en europe..


Elle est super. Je suis content que Paul en est fait une série avec aiguilles jaunes et automatique. J'amais ma Quartz aussi mais n'étais pas dingue des aiguilles oranges. 
La Silicon est en production, je crois que Paul a reçu le proto. On va voir.

On en a beaucoup mais il y en a plus à l'étranger je pense surtout l'Asie. 
Scurfa est d'Angleterre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Grosse tuerie, cette CHOPARD :-!


X2 en effet. Elle tue cette Chopard. J'adore. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

VicLeChic said:


> Belle. Ça me rappelle la pub de mon enfance.


Trop bon cette pub  je m'en rappelle comme si c'était d'hier. Assez chaude la gonzesse aussi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la Monstrum


Trop cool ces Monstrûm j'avais une noire. Un dôme de fou 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> merci Reno, je continue avec la pro one.
> 
> Happy Sunday a tous


Trop beau ce cadran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon annif Reno. Profites bien 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon annif Reno. Profites bien





alex79 said:


> Happy birthday Reno


Merci les amis


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chinon*​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la Speed b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai débuté la semaine avec ma Mercer Airfoil sur un bracelet fait par mon ami Art de cuir Horween peat moss (Horween).

Un excellent lundi à tous. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10790962
> View attachment 10790970


 wow

Quelle merveille :-!

Ça ne ressemble pas du tout à ce que sort habituellement SINN, mais c'est superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Pilote_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10790962
> View attachment 10790970


Jamais vu celle ci auparavant. 
Fantastique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte l'Oris 65 sur bracelet aujourd'hui. 
Ciao 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Borealis Estoril


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

la lune de miel continue...


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jamais vu celle ci auparavant.
> Fantastique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en mode pilote b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10790962
> View attachment 10790970


Superbe sinn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte le prototype de la Borealis Sea Storm. Cette marque du Portugal fait des montres de très bonnes qualité et à des prix raisonnables.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

aujourdhui c'est Bambino ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en mode pilote, mais des 80s' ce coup-ci b-)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Ça va? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les frenchies 

De retour à la préférée. Super pour le bureau mais fun quand même avec ce beau cadran bleu et look rétro. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif les amis


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

NTH Amphion


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> NTH Amphion


Super. Comment elle est cette NTH? Sont elles bien fini par rapport à d'autres micros à prix comparable ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Comment elle est cette NTH? Sont elles bien fini par rapport à d'autres micros à prix comparable ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Je suis impressionné par cette gamme qui est une vraie réussite. La qualité de l'assemblage et des finitions est bluffante. Le manipulation de la lunette, très agréable. Une finesse et une légèreté dingue pour une "300m".

Je recommande vivement !

Mes préférées dans cette gamme sont la santa cruz et la Scorpène.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'1936' pour moi b-)


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Salut les copains!

J'ai opté pour la Perrelet Seacraft Chrono 777


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

VicLeChic said:


> Salut les copains!
> 
> J'ai opté pour la Perrelet Seacraft Chrono 777


 extrêmement chouette :-!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Reno said:


> extrêmement chouette :-!


Merci c'est sympa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis

Je porte le prototype Sea Storm de la marque Portuguaise Borealis. Très cool, bien sur un homage à la vielle BPFF. Le bezel est trop cool. Ciao. B


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

G-Shock GW-M5610BB


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les amis
> 
> Je porte le prototype Sea Storm de la marque Portuguaise Borealis. Très cool, bien sur un homage à la vielle BPFF. Le bezel est trop cool. Ciao. B


Raaaah tu vas finir par me faire craquer avec tes photos. J'ai eu quelques Borealis entre les mains, et ce qu'ils font est en général plutôt bon, surtout pour le prix !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut les gars, un excellent week-end à tous, je porte la pro one, difficile à capturer en images, les indices en forme de diamants jouent énormément avec la lumière, un vrai régal à pivoter et contempler dans les moments de solitude =)









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

mon petit vilain canard ( pas vilain du tout en fait )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_1936_ sur autruche&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> mon petit vilain canard ( pas vilain du tout en fait )
> 
> View attachment 10835522
> View attachment 10835530


 excellent

Alors ça, ça sort de l'ordinaire


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir ; même montre, autre bracelet b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour attaquer ce dimanche ensoleillé après une nuit d'orage qui semble nous avoir bien nettoyé le ciel :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette Doxa 300 50eme anniversaire est arrivée aujourd'hui 









Et puis je suis alle visiter mon AD à côté de mon bar du samedi et ai acheté cette nouvelle Startimer automatique cette après midi. Je n'ai pas pu résister. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* pour ce Dimanche (à peu près) ensoleillé ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette Doxa 300 50eme anniversaire est arrivée aujourd'hui


O_O WOW !

Superbe, Brice :-!

J'adore DOXA  (leurs tarifs _un peu moins_ :-$ )



> Et puis je suis alle visiter mon AD à côté de mon bar du samedi et ai acheté cette nouvelle Startimer automatique cette après midi. Je n'ai pas pu résister.


O_O ah oui, tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié, toi ;-)

Félicitations pour ces deux merveilles :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


>


J'adore cette montre. Les indices d'heure sont superbes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O WOW !
> 
> Superbe, Brice :-!
> 
> ...


Merci bcp Reno 
La Doxa a été réussie. Le cadran est très petit sur ce modèle. Mais à ça avec le style vintage et du fait qu'elle est comme la première 300 que Cousteau avait aidé à developer. Je l'ai acheté d'occase car elles sont trop chères neuves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Au fait j'adore voir cette Yema. Tu la montrais plus souvent au passé il me semble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Je porte ma dernière acquisition de quatre montres achetées ces trois our quatre derniers jours. Celle si je l'ai acheté à mon AD Alpina hier après midi qui vend aussi Blancpain, Hublot, AP, Glashuttes... donc j'ai passé un bon moment avec quelques bières aussi 
J'aime beaucoup la couleur du cadran et la disposition des petits cadrans Nord-Sud au lieu de Est-Ouest. C'est un modèle automatique avec un calibre Valjoux modifié.

Un excellent dimanche à tous. Nous allndnaller célébrer le premier anniversaire de mon petit fils Lochlan cette après-midi. 
B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Au fait j'adore voir cette Yema. Tu la montrais plus souvent au passé il me semble.


Merci Brice 

Ça dépend des périodes&#8230; j'ai eu ma phase "pilote" ces derniers jours, j'ai pas mal porté la Speed aussi, du coup, les plongeuses (_Sous-Marine_ comprise) sont un peu restées dans leurs boîtes en effet ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore cette montre. Les indices d'heure sont superbes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice   
Tu es en feu, trop de nouvelles montres j'arrive plus à suivre Hehe 
Dommage que l'on soit si loin, j'aurais bien récupéré ton evant qui arrive de Singapour


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, j'attaque avec cette AP qui me garde d'acheter autre chose, tellement cette montre est parfaite pour moi 
Certes une meilleure luminosité serait appréciable le soir... Hehe









Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonne semaine à tous, j'attaque avec cette AP qui me garde d'acheter autre chose, tellement cette montre est parfaite pour moi
> Certes une meilleure luminosité serait appréciable le soir... Hehe
> 
> 
> ...


très impressionnant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Longines Lépine Héritage 180è Anniversaire Manufacture (montre gousset)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Master Elements* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Dingue. Elle est trop belle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous. J'attaque avec la Doxa 300 50eme anniversaire. 
Ciao. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ce Mardi ensoleillé, la _Cheverny_ b-)


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10790962
> View attachment 10790970


Perfect sinn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je porte la Borealis Bull Shark à cadran noir ce matin . 
Bonne journée à tous. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Je porte la Borealis Bull Shark à cadran noir ce matin .
> Bonne journée à tous.
> B
> ...


Elle est vraiment superbe, j'adore!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Elle est vraiment superbe, j'adore!


Je vend la verte si ça t'intéresse. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir ce prototypes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir ce prototypes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Brice 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ elle ressemble à la Helson skindiver que j'adore 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un jour de repos pour les élections régionales en Indonésie, happy.










Happy humpday les amis 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Top, ce chrono phases de lune !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Nice Brice
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Merci Alex. Ils ont une douzaine de versons différentes. Je commande celle ci









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10880714
> View attachment 10881066
> View attachment 10881074


Quel chrono magnifique. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Monceau* 
b-)​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Alex. Ils ont une douzaine de versons différentes. Je commande celle ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jallucine le prix  
Trop bon !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10880714
> View attachment 10881066
> View attachment 10881074


Superbe, quelle est la référence de cette Sinn stp ? 
Belle montre 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars , je reste avec la pro one , si vous voulez savoir ce qu'il y a sous le capot c'est la  








Twin barrel, micro rotor et superbe finition, bcp de pierres pour 3 aiguilles  
Dommage qu'il soit pas apparent !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival  the Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE with white markers and hands. German case and Swiss ETA mvt, assembled in Chicago USA
Love it. I'll have to take better pics outdoors.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars , je reste avec la pro one , si vous voulez savoir ce qu'il y a sous le capot c'est la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! C'est incroyable. Faut pas le cacher ce mouvement. Il est magnifique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai opté pour du discret et du passe-partout :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello les gars , je reste avec la pro one , si vous voulez savoir ce qu'il y a sous le capot c'est la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow



Ils ne proposeraient pas un fond transparent en option, chez Chopard ? Ça vaudrait le coup :think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> Ils ne proposeraient pas un fond transparent en option, chez Chopard ? Ça vaudrait le coup :think:


Oui carrément Reno, ça serait excellent. 
Je reste sur le cliché chez rolex ou il est impossible de faire une modification, peut être chez chopard ils seront plus ouverts. 









Faudrait que je demande si ce sont les mêmes dimensions avec la LUC sport


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


O_O oh purée c'est beau, ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Superbe, quelle est la référence de cette Sinn stp ?
> Belle montre
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


Zenith el primero Chronometre de 1997 . mouvement 410 utilise sur les premiere Rolex Daytona .


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

PATCOOK said:


> Zenith el primero Chronometre de 1997 . mouvement 410 utilise sur les premiere Rolex Daytona .











voila ma Sinn qui est aussi un triple calendrier chrono phase de lune ref 6015 le mouvement Valjoux 7750 .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


>


Wow! Elle est superbe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Reno said:


> Changement du soir&#8230;


SUPERBE !! QUELLE PIECE MAGNIFIQUE !!


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10907825
> 
> 
> voila ma Sinn qui est aussi un triple calendrier chrono phase de lune ref 6015 le mouvement Valjoux 7750 .


Plus de complications paraît difficile


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


>


Yes yes yes, like like like   

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

La journée au boulot









Ce soir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La toolwatch du samedi matin.










La route pour accéder à la piste d'entraînement était légèrement plus compliquée qu'à l'accoutumée, grâce aux pluies des derniers jours.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> La toolwatch du samedi matin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top le Cross  
Tu tourne aussi ou Juste les enfants ?

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> SUPERBE !! QUELLE PIECE MAGNIFIQUE !!


Merci PATCOOK ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A défaut de montre, aujourd'hui on accueille Yuki 
















Bouledogue français qui fera le bonheur de toute la famille... Sinon je porte la pro one.

Bon week-end à tous 
 

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> A défaut de montre, aujourd'hui on accueille Yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super bouille ! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> A défaut de montre, aujourd'hui on accueille Yuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop mignon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec ma nouvelle Astor & Banks, ce bleu m'hypnotise 

B



























At my usual Saturday afternoon spot for a late lunch and beers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et rebelotte demain matin lundi... 
Desolé je n'ai pas pu faire ce que je souhaitais avec cette image :think:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Chinon*_, sur bracelet nylon&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Pilot


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bijour


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dans les embouteillages, du coup je m'occupe lol







￼ ￼

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Jakarta innonde aujourd'hui ...


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La pilote chinoise du jour, fraîchement arrivée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ça









Puis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

surement ma montre preferee
L'Oris 65 42 cadran bleu pourrait etre ma seule montre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ça fait quelques jours déjà que je n'ai pas posté. Mes montres depuis le début de la semaine :


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

La Seiko et l'Autodromo









Pour ma part

IMG_1752.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Enfin la fin de semaine !!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Toujours en Le Mans

IMG_1789.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko sarb 045


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10956994
> View attachment 10957010


   


Jeep99dad said:


> surement ma montre preferee
> L'Oris 65 42 cadran bleu pourrait etre ma seule montre


Are you sure


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> Ça fait quelques jours déjà que je n'ai pas posté. Mes montres depuis le début de la semaine :


   

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hier. Tgif wew


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et TGIF. 
Jolies montres les gars!! Cette AP et la Sinn 

Je porte ma Astor & Banks PilomaticB2 sur son bracelet cuir Horween de W&W !
J'adore cette montre et suis ravi d'avoir finalement décider de l'acheter après tant d'hésitation. 
La prochaine pilote sera une Archimede 42 Titanium ou bronze
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

C'est le temps d'entailler les érables!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Coucou les gars. Bah moi aujourd'hui c'est pareil que hier. YM 116622 sur Hirsch Tiger (cuir perforé résistant à l'eau, revêtement intérieur caoutchouc ventilé). L'idée est la rendre plus sportive, moins habillée en quelque sorte.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

VicLeChic said:


> Coucou les gars. Bah moi aujourd'hui c'est pareil que hier. YM 116622 sur Hirsch Tiger (cuir perforé résistant à l'eau, revêtement intérieur caoutchouc ventilé). L'idée est la rendre plus sportive, moins habillée en quelque sorte.


O_O la vache. Une _Yacht-Master_, ça ne court pas les rues, ça ! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la même&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu cette JDD cette après-midi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long and crappy day, ready to head home with the Scurfa BD1 on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la pilote&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Marathon JDD


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la pilote chinoise b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai oublié de poster hier
J'avais porte la Scurfa BD1 le matin









Puis l'après midi j'ai changé pour mon chronographe Alpina quand j'ai amené Zoé à sa classe de dance.










Puis pour aller à mon bar préféré du samedi après midi 









Et je la porte toujours ce matin mais je vais changer tout à l'heure pour une rando avec les chiens.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a hike with my pups, a few miles in the woods now for a sammich break 









Took these earlier as I stopped to get the dogs some water. 
Have my Scurfa PVD Diver One on Toxicnato as well as a few essentials for a 6 hour hike.

Cheers. B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Après une rando de 13 kilomètres dans les bois, je me repose avec la Seiko PADI. 
Ciao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hier pour terminer la journée :










Et ce matin pour attaquer la semaine :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
On repart au boulot 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> On a hike with my pups, a few miles in the woods now for a sammich break
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> On repart au boulot
> 
> 
> ...


Super les photos! 13km c'est une bonne rando, les chiens doivent avoir apprécier! Et vraiment jolie cette Borealis.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir la Mercer pilote 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour a tous
Je porte mon Chrono flirter Alpina sur un bracelet cuir de Rios1931. 
Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*CARRERA*_ 'Sprint' depuis ce matin b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le Régulateur pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Trop belle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

L' Oris65 42 sur son bracelet 
A+


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

La Seawolf, on n'est jamais assez prudent avec la flotte. Bah oui, les gouttes de pluie et tout ça. J'espère seulement que les joints tiendront, muhahahahahha.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour le retour du soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Je l'ai néglige le mois dernier





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Petite Seconde


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on loan since Xmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Lord Marvel


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui avec la mine sous-marine de poignet&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 11049914
> View attachment 11049922
> View attachment 11049938
> View attachment 11049954


 vraiment impressionnante, cette Parmigiani


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *TITUS* Tuning fork&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE on Toxicroo strap for #FliegerFriday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

PAS DE CHANGEMENT D'EQUIPE AUJOURDHUI


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> PAS DE CHANGEMENT D'EQUIPE AUJOURDHUI
> 
> 
> View attachment 11058778
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *BLUMAR* des années 90&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Elle a un ptit côté steampunk que j'aime bien !

Pour ma part,

IMG_1847.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la *TITUS* :
































































En mouvement :


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*
mon petit peche du dimanche

*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> Elle a un ptit côté steampunk que j'aime bien !
> 
> Pour ma part,
> 
> IMG_1847.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


J'adore. Quel cadran magnifique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porte ces deux aujourd'hui 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M Sur Canvas Camo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre journée magnifique en Caroline du Nord. On n'a pas vraiment eu d'hiver cette année jusque là. Je profite et bois un café dehors avec mon Chrono pilote Alpina équipé d'un calibre Valjoux modifié. Je regarde mes chiens jouer dans la jardin.

Excellent dimanche à tous. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma PADI sur canvas pour une balade en Jeep de fin d'après-midi. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

La teinte chocolat du cadran de cette alpina est fort appétissante.

Pour moi : une petite micromarque de l'hémisphère sud pour ce matin. Bon début de semaine à tous !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Ici de grosses giboulées et tempête Zeus, alors plongeuse de rigueur

IMG_1919.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je commence la semaine au boulot en retard et avec la Bull Shark sur con bracelet métal qui est très bien fait mais un peu lourd. 
Ciao. À+
Brice





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je porte mon Oris65 42










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte mon chronographe Alpina Startimer automatique sur un bracelet cuir Rios fait pour Panatime. J'adore ce combo. 
A+
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cyclone Enawo sur Madagascar cette semaine.

Chez nous : encore rien de méchant sur Tana, à peine de la bruine un peu épaisse. Mais toute la zone Est du pays semble durement touchée. Interdiction par madame de circuler en moto jusqu'à la fin de l'épisode cyclonique. Je souffre 

Glycine Airman No1 pour me tenir compagnie sous la pluie.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Cheverny* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Padi sur jubilee strapcode, en ce jour pluvieux dans l'Est Canadien.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Cyclone Enawo sur Madagascar cette semaine.
> 
> Chez nous : encore rien de méchant sur Tana, à peine de la bruine un peu épaisse. Mais toute la zone Est du pays semble durement touchée. Interdiction par madame de circuler en moto jusqu'à la fin de l'épisode cyclonique. Je souffre
> 
> Glycine Airman No1 pour me tenir compagnie sous la pluie.


Désolé d'apprendre ces nouvelles. Fais attention et bon courage à tous.

Jolie montre aussi. Quelle est la taille du boitier ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte mon Oris Carl Brashear sur un bracelet en canvas de mon ami Art. J'adore ce combo. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Désolé d'apprendre ces nouvelles. Fais attention et bon courage à tous.
> 
> Jolie montre aussi. Quelle est la taille du boitier ?


Merci. Finalement ce cyclone a perdu de sa force après avoir traversé la moitié de l'île et n'est plus qu'une grosse tempête tropicale à présent qu'elle passe sur Tana. C'est l'oeil de la tempête qui passe en ce moment. C'est toujours impressionnant de voir la pluie s'arrêter brutalement et le vent se calmer en sachant que ça va reprendre d'ici quelque temps.

Mais en revanche, grosse inquiétude à propos d'un collègue basé dans une des villes côtières par lesquelles le cyclone est entré : plus de nouvelles de lui depuis hier. Pour l'instant le bilan provisoire est de trois morts.

Pour la glycine : diamètre modeste (36mm) mais cornes assez longues. Ça donne un rendu inhabituel que j'aime assez.

Passage à la speed pour ce soir :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour un chrono avec roue à colonnes b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon Alpina à nouveau pour la soirée. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Pour patauger dans la boue ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ALPHA* 'Panda' b-)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Aujourd'hui

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Salut les copains, une bonne journée à tous!


















Kentex Marineman Seahorse black MOP


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, bcp de boulot et voyages, juste un petit coucou en vitesse  .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's wristporn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Lew and Huey Cerberus


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce vendredi avec mon Astor & Banks sur un bracelet cuir vintage de DrunkArtStraps !

TGIF







m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la rouge b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre Chinoise&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas 

Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la _*Chinon*_ au poignet, sur nylon&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 11140826
> View attachment 11140834


Je sais, je me répète, mais quelle merveille cette Parmigiani


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At ECU just dropped Jade off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour ce Dimanche chaud et ensoleillé b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis
Rare neige à charlotte et surtout après deux mois d'hiver entre 15 et 27 degrés Celsius tous les jours. On était gâté mais on est content de voir la neige. Zoe s'amuse bien 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Changement cette après midi - Alpina Startimer chrono 
À+
B


















Our poor snowman trying to survive the sunshine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec la Borealis Bull Shark
Et vous ?

Ciao. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du discret&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Blacklist ce soir sur canvas bien sur 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Junghans Max Bill


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui : pilote pour la journée, quartz pour la gym b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On se gèle les cojones ici  après deux mois d'hiver entre 15 et 27 C. J'ai sorti le pull-over. 
Astor & Banks sur un bracelet custom par Heuerville 
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'affronte la tempête de neige avec la 2100 Titanium, nous avons reçu 40cm de neige la nuit dernière et on va en avoir un 10cm supplémentaire aujourd'hui.... L'hivers n'est pas terminé!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_'Diderot XVI'_ au soleil b-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko SDGZ013


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Journée de déneigement!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Superbe cette Diderot, Reno!!

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe cette Diderot, Reno!!


Merci Brice 



> Ce soir


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et TGIF  
Alpina Startimer chrono sur un bracelet en canvas "terra" de DrunkArtStraps pour #PilotFriday

Have a great St Patrick's day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de vert pour la St-Patrick!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI etDrunkArtStraps pour commencer le weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un _Calibre_ imposant pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Petit déjeuner avec mon pot Ryker. Les bébés sont venus passer la nuit chez papi et mamie 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 
Cette après-midi je porte l'oris Carl Brashear 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Cette après-midi je porte l'oris Carl Brashear
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Patina et super combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour un Dimanche bien gris&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé ce dimanche avec ma Scurfa D1 PVD automatique sur un Toxicnato noir
À+. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après-midi je porte le prototype de la Borealis Cascais sur un bracelet cuir whiskey Horween de DrunkArtStraps

Cheers. B


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour ma toute première montre automatique, achetée en 2007&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 42 sur son bracelet pour repartir au boulot.

Bonne semaine à tous. . 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement (temporaire) de l'après-midi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous, j'espère que vous allez bien.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille russe pour un Mardi sous la grisaille&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone urban Chrono. 
A +


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de fin de journée pour la







_'SIGNAL'_ b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Panda ! b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
J'ai commencé la journée avec la Pilomatic B2 d' Astor & Banks sur un custom bracelet cuir bleu d'Heuerville .

Bonne journée les gars. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la gym, j'avais ma OHSEN, comme d'habitude


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Benarus Moray ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Benarus Moray ce matin.


Elle me manque. Très jolie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars! 
Je porte ma Mercer sur un bracelet Toxicroo. 
Bonne journée. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le weekend approche...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Borealis Bull Shark


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui :

Une *CITIZEN* pour la journée, et plus tard, cet après-midi, la *OHSEN* pour la gym


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF.

Salut les gars

Je porte mon Alpina Startimer Chrono sur un bracelet cuir Crazy Horse SNPR pour PilotFriday. 
Bonne journée à tous ! 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le week-end débute avec la PADI



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 11294410
> View attachment 11294418


 wow

Très chouette :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Sprint'* cuivrée pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer on SNPR Crazy Horse leather. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


>


Trop cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et bon dimanche
La PADI sur un bracelet en canvas bleu. 
À+
Brice










Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Bonne soirée! Quelques photos de ma dernière acquisition expII polar late 90s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une chinoise discrète b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lt.Dan said:


> Bonne soirée! Quelques photos de ma dernière acquisition expII polar late 90s
> 
> View attachment 11308954
> View attachment 11308978


Elle est superbe. C'est la Rolex qui me manque le plus et que j'aimerais réacquérir si j'avais les $. J'ai pensé même vendre mon Oris Carl'Brashear pour aider à la fonder.

Félicitations. Elle a l'air en très bonne condition aussi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On vient d'aller marcher sous la pluie et la Scurfa n'a même pas eu peur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

BLU Planet Paris









Pour ceux qui s'intéressent, j'ai dédié mon millième post à cette montre avec cette revue:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/bern...-paris-39-mm-review-4175674.html#post40119834
(en anglais, désolé)


----------



## Lt.Dan (Apr 9, 2015)

Merci, elle est superbe je suis très satisfait, comprenable que tu veuilles la réacquerir! parfaite taille quoi que je ne dirai pas non a la nouvelle 216570! A+


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un peu de couleur pour démarrer la semaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WTSP said:


> BLU Planet Paris
> 
> View attachment 11311586
> 
> ...


Très chouette :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous Oris pour commencer la semaine au boulot 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour moi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday with the Paul Newman Urban Chrono. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du jour, le monstre :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous ,

Ce matin je porte ma montre pilote de Mercer Watch Co pilot sur un bracelet nato Toxicroo nato.

Bonne journée. . 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> #UndoneMonday with the Paul Newman Urban Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle est belle!



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous ,
> 
> Ce matin je porte ma montre pilote de Mercer Watch Co pilot sur un bracelet nato Toxicroo nato.
> 
> ...


 Très lisible, super!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

H2O Hydra en ce jour férié à Madagascar.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
L'oméga Seamaster de mon grand-père. 
Cheers. B









The size is pretty nice even by today's standard 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> L'oméga Seamaster de mon grand-père.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Elle est de plus en plus jolie cette montre!! Vraiment superbe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Avec la montre du jour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du raffiné b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Helberg CH6


O_O wow, de la neige !

Ça me fait un effet bizarre  pour ma part, je suis allé *bronzer* dans mon jardin, cet après-midi, pour profiter des premières chaleurs b-)

Et super montre, évidemment :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O wow, de la neige !
> 
> Ça me fait un effet bizarre  pour ma part, je suis allé *bronzer* dans mon jardin, cet après-midi, pour profiter des premières chaleurs b-)
> 
> Et super montre, évidemment :-!


Ehh fait pas ch***  ici la neige tombe toujours. Jai vraiment hâte que ca fonde tout ca et profiter du beau temps!

Profite bien de ton bronzage 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Avec la montre du jour
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


La classe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Borealis Cascais prototype.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les amis =)









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Une semaine de boulot qui va se conclure avec une mamie Yema


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Une semaine de boulot qui va se conclure avec une mamie Yema


Wow  quelle merveille celle la!! Où as tu trouvé cette beauté ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
TGIF

TGIF. 

Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE sur un bracelet an canvas de DrunkArtStraps pour #PilotFriday
Le canvas vient d'un sac de l'armée américaine datant de la guerre du Vietnam. Il y a même des lettes dessus dès inscriptions du sac.

Bonne journée à tous . 
B


















The hour markers are painted with a thick layer given a raised marker effect and adding depth to the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  quelle merveille celle la!! Où as tu trouvé cette beauté ?


Merci ! Un gros coup de bol : c'était une enchère ebay pas très bien rédigée, où du coup presque personne n'avait enchérit


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
G-Shock action ce soir 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Merci ! Un gros coup de bol : c'était une enchère ebay pas très bien rédigée, où du coup presque personne n'avait enchérit


Super chance! Elle est vraiment superbe cette chrono!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jolie bataille entre Jonathan Rea et Chaz Davies. Quel dommage, cette chute dans le dernier tour !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Chinon_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Chenonceau_ pour un Dimanche qui commence sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambo semble apprécier la neige plus que moi....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Zenith Defy pour attaquer la semaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Zenith Defy pour attaquer la semaine.


 wow pas courant, ce modèle :-!

C'est osé, le bracelet gomme ;-) ceci dit, ça lui donne un p'tit coup de jeune&#8230;

Tu as un bracelet acier, avec ?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> wow pas courant, ce modèle :-!
> 
> C'est osé, le bracelet gomme ;-) ceci dit, ça lui donne un p'tit coup de jeune&#8230;
> 
> Tu as un bracelet acier, avec ?


Merci !

Oui elle venait avec le bracelet d'origine, assez joli. Mais un tout petit poil trop court pour être vraiment confortable même s'il ne manque pas beaucoup. C'est un problème que j'ai souvent avec les bracelets vintage : pas de maillons supplémentaires et souvent un peu trop justes en taille.

Et puis j'avais besoin d'un peu de couleur en ce début d'hiver qui s'annonce


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


> Merci !
> 
> Oui elle venait avec le bracelet d'origine, assez joli. Mais un tout petit poil trop court pour être vraiment confortable même s'il ne manque pas beaucoup. *C'est un problème que j'ai souvent avec les bracelets vintage : pas de maillons supplémentaires et souvent un peu trop justes en taille.*
> 
> Et puis j'avais besoin d'un peu de couleur en ce début d'hiver qui s'annonce


Pour peu que tu aies une boucle accomodante, je te recommande vivement cet accessoire qui sauve la vie des bracelets vintages : Watch Strap Bracelet Extender SILVER extend straps bands clasp Extension Link | eBay










(ça vient s'enquiller dans la boucle, et ça permet de gagner ~1cm, ce qui est bien souvent suffisant)









(à gauche de la boucle)

J'en ai un de ce type pour le bracelet de ma Speed 1620, et grâce à ça, je peux à nouveau la porter :










Celui que j'ai a en plus une partie 'extensible' qui permet de gagner encore plus en souplesse :










C'est vraiment une merveille, cet accessoire, tout particulièrement pour les bracelets vintages pour lesquels il est impossible ou ruineux de se procurer un maillon supplémentaire&#8230; et puis c'est à peu près invisible :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, à cause de toi, j'ai aussi ressorti la _Port Royal_ ;-)


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Pour peu que tu aies une boucle accomodante, je te recommande vivement cet accessoire qui sauve la vie des bracelets vintages : Watch Strap Bracelet Extender SILVER extend straps bands clasp Extension Link | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour le plan, c'est une super idée, ça va me permettre de ressortir quelques bracelets métal qui prennent la poussière chez moi depuis trop longtemps.

(Et tant mieux pour ta port royal, la patine est exceptionnelle, j'adore !!)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



tinitini said:


> Merci pour le plan, c'est une super idée, ça va me permettre de ressortir quelques bracelets métal qui prennent la poussière chez moi depuis trop longtemps.


J'ai été super content de découvrir ce système&#8230; c'est tout con, mais vraiment, ça sauve la vie :-!

J'étais désespéré avec le bracelet de ma Speed, ça me rendait fou de ne pas pouvoir en profiter&#8230; d'autant plus que le boîtier a une découpe particulière, qui n'empêche pas de mettre d'autres bracelets dessus, mais c'est quand même pas l'idéal :




























Là c'était le cas extrême (mais c'est le cas pour tous les bracelets "intégrés", et ils sont relativement fréquents parmi les vintages), mais même sans ça, c'est toujours agréable de pouvoir "sauver" un vieux bracelet à qui il manque juste un maillon (surtout quand on voit les tarifs parfois délirants qu'on voit pour ce genre de pièce).



> (Et tant mieux pour ta port royal, la patine est exceptionnelle, j'adore !!)


Merci


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec la montre pilote de Mercer sur un bracelet nato cuir Toxicroo
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée. Je rentre à la maison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Un bon gros pépère valjoux 7750 pour ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Mardi Monceau b-)


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches

Bonjour à tous 
Hier soir j'ai rencontré Rob et Art pour un mini GTG, on a comparé nos pilotes 









Et je suis parti avec cette beauté  donc je la porte ce matin 










Elle est un peu grande mais je l'adore. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches
> 
> Bonjour à tous
> Hier soir j'ai rencontré Rob et Art pour un mini GTG, on a comparé nos pilotes
> ...


Elle est vraiment belle et très jolie sur ce cuir!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite montre printanière pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20170331_162006099_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Salut 










Première Breitling, autant faire les choses à fond non.  Déçu pour la musculation du poignet, elle pèse 100g à tout casser sur titane, 80 sur isofrane.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Debert Bathyscaphe Sur Isofrane


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une 'alarme'&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 puis Oris65 42 ce soir


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en russe printanière b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Pour faire suite à une conversation que nous avions hier au sujet de Mulholland Drive, j'ai ressorti le digipack idoine

20170407_111225772_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TANK 'heures sautantes' pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Très chouette, ce chrono Bulova :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très chouette, ce chrono Bulova :-!


Merci Reno! Je l'aime bien surtout a ce prix, c'est rare que j'ai une quartz au poignet!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 42 aujourd'hui 









Last minute road trip to Florida. Booked a place at noon and we hit the road at 4. 
Note little Z double wristing her G-Shocks  proud WisDad 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut de Saint Augustine, FL
Avec la PADI sur un Toxicnato bleu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je commence la semaine avec une vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Trueline*_ pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce matin, un grave dilemme&#8230;










_Girard Perregaux, Favre Leuba, Zenith, Jaquet+Girard, Fortis&#8230;_ Laquelle choisir ?

Ce sera finalement la 








b-)​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Seiko PADI sur un Toxicnato bleu ce matin. 
Oris plus tard 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé! J'adore cette Trimix


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Pour aujourd'hui









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris this afternoon in historic St Augustine 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Trimix en cette journée brumeuse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour un 12 Avril, forcément&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soleil de Florida 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Soleil de Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belles photos and very nice sunset!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Alpiner4 pour commencer la journée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la plage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_ pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore cette montre que ce soit au virus sur bracelet ou ici à la plage sur un nato 
 ce pourrait être la montre parfaite pour moi 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française sur maille&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Harpoon


Aaaaaah, Lucy Pinder&#8230; toujours aussi _pneumatique_ :-!

Ah et la montre, très bien aussi ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la _"Saumur"_ qui vient juste d'arriver :


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Attirante, cette Boschett Harpoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Aaaaaah, Lucy Pinder&#8230; toujours aussi _pneumatique_ :-!
> 
> Ah et la montre, très bien aussi ;-)


Pneumatique est le bon mot haha!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeuses Pâques à tous. J'ai porté le prototype de la nouvelle NTH Barracuda aujourd'hui. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir je porte l'oris 65 42mm sur un prototype bracelet nato canvas "single pass"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour 
Je porte le chrono UndoneUrban "Killy" ce matin 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée ce prototype de la NTH Barracuda par Janis Trading. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Radio Room*_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La _*Radio Room*_ pour aujourd'hui b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'aime bcp celle ci et j'adore quand tu la postes


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'aime bcp celle ci et j'adore quand tu la postes


Merci Brice 

Oui, elle est super chouette ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe sous le soleil b-) (par contre, ça caille&#8230; les températures se sont effondrées, ces derniers jours)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une Russe sous le soleil b-) (par contre, ça caille&#8230; les températures se sont effondrées, ces derniers jours)


Trop cool surtout avec le soleil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour moi c'est une autre Alpina aujourd'hui. 
L'Alpiner4 au cadran bleu glacier et ses superbes cornes à la PO. Je l'adore et elle va bien sur ce canvas délavé. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop cool surtout avec le soleil


Merci Brice 

Par contre ça caille&#8230; on est repassé *en dessous de 10°* ces derniers jours ; températures négatives pendant la nuit :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Par contre ça caille&#8230; on est repassé *en dessous de 10°* ces derniers jours ; températures négatives pendant la nuit :-(


Il va faire 28 ici aujourd'hui  31 demain et samedi puis ça va se rafraîchir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce soir je porte l'oris 65 42mm sur un prototype bracelet nato canvas "single pass"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super combo, j'aime bien l'idée du Canvas/Nato


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai rester avec la Trimix toute la semaine, je l'aime vraiment


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Il va faire 28 ici aujourd'hui  31 demain et samedi puis ça va se rafraîchir


Là c'est un peu trop chaud pour mon goût :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
#Pilotfriday avec ma Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2LE 5/10 sur bracelet cuir Horween par mon ami DrunkArtStraps et mes brogues 'Alumnus' de chez Allen Edmonds Alumnus en cuir Chromexcel de Horween aussi 

Super vendredi à tous. À+. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en Russe aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Tank._


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon samedi à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai changé et porte l'Oris65 42 sur un nato en canvas pour une ballade en Jeep et des bières à mon coin préfère du samedi


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai changé et porte l'Oris65 42 sur un nato en canvas pour une ballade en Jeep et des bières à mon coin préfère du samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Brice    

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday les amis









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *Cheverny* pour ce Dimanche ensoleillé b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis un peu les élections. Des candidats intéressants ..
Seiko PADI ce matin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Rien aujourd'hui, et puis finalement, pour la fin de journée, un squelette&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium pour la journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 11621794
> 
> View attachment 11621802


Oh purée, celle-là, à chaque fois, c'est la claque


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Le prototype Cascais bleu sur un bracelet en suede bleu 
Ciao


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette vintage Skindiver. Je l'ais installé sur Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Une autre Borealis pour la soirée. 
Ciao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello


La classe Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un autre vintage Diver pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Un autre vintage Diver pour aujourd'hui


Wow. Une autre beauté. Nouvelle ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Aujourd'hui je porte monAlpina Alpiner4 sur un bracelet en canvas bleu délavé DrunkArtStraps . 
Bonne journée . B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Une autre beauté. Nouvelle ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci! Je l'ais depuis l'automne dernier, oui un autre trouvaille sur ebay aussi... En passant super tes combo sur canvas  Ca me donne le gout de m'acheter d'autres canvas!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> La classe Alex!


Haha merci Simon, en mode séminaire   

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Hello


Le boss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir
Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto LE on toxic blackout nato  which came standard with the watch

Apparently Paul has already sold them out










Time to go home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Le boss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


   haha no Brice, juste tout beau pour le séminaire 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Séminaire encore


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Je porte ma montre préférée, l'Oris 65 42 cadran bleu et sur le bracelet tropic Oris que j'ai recu hier. J'avoue un peu avec tristesse que cette montre a repoussé mon Oris Carl Brashear sur la ligne de touche. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Séminaire encore


Boss: the return 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Y&B* _'Cheverny'_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Lavalière&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
La dernière est une Certina DS Action, une plongeuse certifiée ISO en Titanium et équipée d'un ETA 2824. Au prix soldé je ne pouvais pas refuser de l'essayer  elle n'est pas mal sur ce bracelet en canvas je trouve 
Ciao

TGIF




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> La dernière est une Certina DS Action, une plongeuse certifiée ISO en Titanium et équipée d'un ETA 2824. Au prix soldé je ne pouvais pas refuser de l'essayer  elle n'est pas mal sur ce bracelet en canvas je trouve
> Ciao
> 
> TGIF


Très chouette, Brice :-!

C'est juste un effet de lumière ou elle est kaki ? :think: ça rend vachement bien en tout cas |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Très chouette, Brice :-!
> 
> C'est juste un effet de lumière ou elle est kaki ? :think: ça rend vachement bien en tout cas |>


Elle est grise. Cadran anthracite. C'est just left soleil matinal qui la rend kaki.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
J'attaque le week-end avec mon Alpina Startimer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais comme je n'ai pas changé de bracelet sur la *Javelle*, c'est le même alligator que la dernière fois :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut
J'ai commencé mon samedi avec ma Citizen Eco-Drive puis je continue avec mon Oris à mon coin préféré du samedi après-midi. 
Ciao. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'aime Tellement cette Oris que je pense commencer celle à cadran vert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
Trop cool ce cadran vert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé mon dimanche avec la Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 édition limitée 05/10 sur un bracelet cuir de DrunkArtStraps 
J'adore cette montre, elle a un cadran bleu superbe et j'aimerais bien avec une bon appareil photo pour lui faire justice.

C'est devenu ma montre préférée avec l'Oris65 42

Bon dimanche à tous . Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> Trop cool ce cadran vert


Merci Brice 

Oui, il est chouette ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Chrono par Undone Watches ce matin pour commencer la semaine. 
Ciao
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une japonaise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Undone pour la soirée. 
Ciao 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une japonaise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Super cadran et aussi très originale. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super cadran et aussi très originale.


Merci Brice 

Les ORIENT '*SK*' ont vraiment des designs très originaux 

Celle-ci occupe une place particulière dans ma collection : *c'est une montre que j'ai "oublié"*, et c'est surtout celle qui est à l'origine des règles que je me suis fixé il y a quelques années, dans le but de suivre une certaine _logique_ dans mes achats horlogers ; jusqu'à cette SK, ça prenait des proportions un peu délirantes :-x

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout â€¢ Voir le sujet - LES TROIS LOIS DE L'HORLOGIQUE

En gros, au cours de l'Été 2010, alors que j'avais commencé à [strike]entasser[/strike] collectionner les montres, j'ai été pris d'une fièvre acheteuse particulièrement frénétique ; c'était pas grand chose, des tocantes de la baie à 15$, mais une semaine en particulier, j'en attendais pas moins de trois&#8230; *en plus* de cette ORIENT 'SK'.

Jusque là, quand je recevais une nouvelle montre, c'était un vrai plaisir. Je prenais le temps de découvrir la p'tite nouvelle ; je l'examinais avec délice sous toutes ses coutures ; je ne portais qu'elle les jours suivants&#8230;

Sauf que là, _quatre montres d'un coup_, je ne savais plus trop où donner de la tête. Je passais de l'une à l'autre, mon attention ne se portait sur aucune d'entre elles en particulier&#8230;

Pour les trois merdasses en tôle de la baie, c'était pas très grave, c'était des montres "pour rire"&#8230; mais pour l'Orient, c'était plus frustrant, car il s'agissait d'une jolie montre, et pas courante qui plus est ; j'aurais du être ravi ; ce n'était pas le cas&#8230; bref, le plaisir n'était plus là.

J'avais tout simplement fait une indigestion, et j'en avais limite marre des montres.
Pendant quelques mois, mon intérêt était tombé à zéro :-(

Le pire, c'est que j'ai même "oublié" l'Orient O_O (un genre de blocage mental, peut-être ?)

Je suis "retombé dessus" quelques mois plus tard (_un an_ plus tard ?), sans la chercher, et pour le coup, ça m'avait vraiment foutu en rogne :-|
J'ai vraiment trouvé que c'était du gâchis, et je me suis enfin décidé à fixer des règles pour mes futurs achats horlogers.

Je m'y suis tenu depuis lors (à quelques très rares exceptions près, liées à des affaires inratables, de type 'ventes privées'), et c'est un mode de fonctionnement qui me convient parfaitement. J'ai retrouvé le goût de l'horlogerie ! :-d

Tout ça pour dire que cette "SK" a une petite histoire dans ma collection


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Les ORIENT '*SK*' ont vraiment des designs très originaux
> 
> ...


Merci de partager cette histoire. Spéciale en effet cette Orient, faut la garder. Il faudra que je pas le lien que tu as attaché pour les trois lois de l'horlogerie. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour à ma favorite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8, J'aime vraiment le Dome...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Journée Pilote avec ma Mercer sur un bracelet Toxicroo  
A+. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la CH8, j'ai installé sur Mesh et j'aime bien le résultat


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une autre Undone pour la soirée.
> Ciao
> B
> 
> ...


J'adore vraiment la couleur ce cette lunette, vraiment original comme montre.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la petite dernière que j'ai pris le temps de mettre sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super jolie cette Alpina, j'adore la couleur du cadran.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Hager Commando


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais même combo :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko PADI to go pick up Jade at ECU and move her out of her dorm for the summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Lithuanienne pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2453.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon samedi à tous.

Hier, je roulais en polonaise (vratislavia formeister)










Ce matin, en japonaise (gshock dw5600)










Et cet après-midi en américaine (Lüm-Tec M66 Cobalt)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
J'ai porté ces deux 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour un Dimanche bien gris&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beau temps ici mais un peu frais à 19C 
L'oméga Seamaster vintage que mon grand-père m'a laissé. Il le manque beaucoup et cette montre me rappele de tellement bons souvenirs. 
J'aime beaucoup ce cuir Essex de la tannerie Horween 

Ciao



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beau temps ici mais un peu frais à 19C
> L'oméga Seamaster vintage que mon grand-père m'a laissé. Il le manque beaucoup et cette montre me rappele de tellement bons souvenirs.
> J'aime beaucoup ce cuir Essex de la tannerie Horween
> 
> ...


Encore une fois vraiment superbe cette Omega et elle dois l'être encore plus pour toi avec tout ces bons souvenirs de ton grand-père!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Depuis ce maitn, la







que je portais pour la cérémonie du 8 Mai dans notre patelin, et pour le pot à la Mairie (on en a profité pour rencontrer une partie des habitants  )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beau temps ici mais un peu frais à 19C
> L'oméga Seamaster vintage que mon grand-père m'a laissé. Il le manque beaucoup et cette montre me rappele de tellement bons souvenirs.
> J'aime beaucoup ce cuir Essex de la tannerie Horween
> 
> Ciao


Superbe cette Seamaster, Brice :-!

Coïncidence que tu mentionnes ton grand-père&#8230; j'ai moi-même beaucoup pensé aux deux miens ces derniers temps&#8230;

Mon grand-père paternel nous a quitté en 1994 (j'étais encore étudiant aux Beaux-Arts), mon grand-père maternel en 1998 alors que je n'étais rentré dans la vie active que depuis quelques mois. 
Je me faisais la réflexion que pour ce dernier, ça fera déjà 20 ans l'an prochain&#8230; c'est inouï comme le temps passe :-(

J'ai très bien connu les deux (nous habitions dans la même région, mon grand-père paternel habitait dans la même rue ; j'ai occupé son pavillon pendant 15 ans) on se voyait très souvent. Nous faisions de fréquents déjeuners dominicaux chez mes grands-parents maternels avec la famille&#8230;

Ça semble à la fois très proche et en même temps très lointain aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
#UndoneMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée









Je vais peut être la vendre pour acheter une Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Ma nouvelle seiko qui ne quitte plus mon poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma montre préférée sur bracelet cuir aujourd'hui. 
Bonne journée à tous. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deutsche Master GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je porte mon Astor & Banks Pilomatic édition limitée B2 05/10
Ciao 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps tonight. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno
J'aime bcp le boitier de cette Russe. Le cadran est joli aussi, j'aime bcp les chiffres pour les heures paires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une vintage ce matin, un Chrono Hamilton des années 70 sur un bracelet cuir de chez Heuerville. 
Ciao. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une vintage ce matin, un Chrono Hamilton des années 70 sur un bracelet cuir de chez Heuerville.
> Ciao.
> B
> 
> ...


Wooo elle est vraiment superbe cette vintage Brice! J'adore le combo sur cuir...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Reno
> J'aime bcp le boitier de cette Russe. Le cadran est joli aussi, j'aime bcp les chiffres pour les heures paires.


Merci Brice 

Oui, ils ont des modèles vraiment sympas chez Vostok&#8230; et je suis toujours effaré par leurs tarifs :-d (celle-ci m'a coûté moins de 55$ fdpi)



Jeep99dad said:


> Une vintage ce matin, un Chrono Hamilton des années 70 sur un bracelet cuir de chez Heuerville.
> Ciao.
> B


Superbe ! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beau temps ici mais un peu frais à 19C
> L'oméga Seamaster vintage que mon grand-père m'a laissé. Il le manque beaucoup et cette montre me rappele de tellement bons souvenirs.
> J'aime beaucoup ce cuir Essex de la tannerie Horween
> 
> ...


J'adore cette montre avec son histoire Brice. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bon vendredi à tous


Trop belle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> J'adore cette montre avec son histoire Brice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci bcp Alex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

aujourd'hui c'est subsea el primero


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

L'hiver arrive ! Vingt degrés à neuf heures du matin : j'ai ressorti les manches longues :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Super vendredi à tous 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin c'est vendredi!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Super vendredi à tous
> 
> 
> ...


Beau cadran et j'adore sur bead of rice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Changement pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous, je vais régler la date


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les photos ne sont pas du jour, mais comme c'est le exactement le même combo&#8230;

*PYRATE*, donc


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

SNK809 pour le côté léger qui tient bien sous les gants routes. Ça fait du bien de sortir enfin un peu ! Au moins trois mois que je n'avais pas mis les pneus en dehors de Tanà !



















Et mon coin "pause" préféré sur la route d'Analavory :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> SNK809 pour le côté léger qui tient bien sous les gants routes. Ça fait du bien de sortir enfin un peu ! Au moins trois mois que je n'avais pas mis les pneus en dehors de Tanà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woww très beau paysages! Have a nice Ride J!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir ; pareil que pour ce matin : pas les photos du jour, mais même combo :


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2469.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille *lip* d'abonnement sans prétention pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Copeau said:


> IMG_2469.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Elle est vraiment superbe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne fête à tout les mamans!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille _AnaDigit_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tinitini said:


> SNK809 pour le côté léger qui tient bien sous les gants routes. Ça fait du bien de sortir enfin un peu ! Au moins trois mois que je n'avais pas mis les pneus en dehors de Tanà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe J 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Superbe J
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


X2 belle balade beau paysage. C'est où?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la Nodus Trieste sur son bracelet aujourd'hui pour commencer la semaine au bureau. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*BESANÇON* pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Bonne journée à tous, je porte mon Omega chronographe vintage. 
Ciao. Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Cette seamaster est vraiment superbe.

Pour moi ce matin : chrono Tissot PR516


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* sous la canicule&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

L'énorme *ENDURER* pour aujourd'hui :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Pilot on Toxicroo tonight. 
Cheers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Boctok aujourd'hui 









Wysłane z mojego D5503 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Sous-Marine_ pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Un excellent vendredi à tous. C'est #PilotFriday avec l'Alpina Startimer sur un bracelet canvas.

Ciao. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-35* sur toile verte b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Brrrrrrrrrr l'hiver s'installe ! Un bon feu de cheminée, un 'tit ouiski et une heuer pour terminer la journée et ça va tout de suite mieux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Amphibian *710* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr l'hiver s'installe ! Un bon feu de cheminée, un 'tit ouiski et une heuer pour terminer la journée et ça va tout de suite mieux.


Nice setup! La montre est superbe aussi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

J'ai travaillé dans la jardin avec la Seiko cette après-midi et il faisait chaud  
Maintenant faut de relaxer à mon coin préfere avec une bonne Victory Sour Monkey et mon Alpina Chrono. 
Ciao.










Victory Golden Monkey cheers 









Des petits singes m'aidaient bien 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à vous tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine avec l'Oris65 42 sur le bracelet.

Bonne journée à tous. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2480.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, _25 ans après, _forcément&#8230;
































































_Damn fine watch_ b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, la *PYRATE* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je commence la semaine avec l'Oris65 42 sur le bracelet.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.
> Brice
> ...


Le bracelet en acier lui va vraiment bien!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Le bracelet en acier lui va vraiment bien!


Merci je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Faut être fou pour l'acheter sans bracelet acier. La différence est minimale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Bon mercredi à tous. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour une vieille anadigit&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette beauté aujourd'hui, j'aime de plus en plus les vintages...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette beauté aujourd'hui, j'aime de plus en plus les vintages...


Très belle :-!

Félicitations, DMC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très belle :-!
> 
> Félicitations, DMC


Merci Reno!

Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *PYRATE* pour affronter la chaleur&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette beauté aujourd'hui, j'aime de plus en plus les vintages...


Elle est vraiment super celle la. Le cadran est magique. J'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Bon jeudi à tous, je sens la weekend... il me tarde. Ma femme et moi fêteront notre 19eme anniversaire de mariage samedi car nous ne pouvions pas le faire hier soir le jour même.

Je porte l'Oris Carl Brashear aujourd'hui. 
Ciao. 
B









Ma Jeep se cache derrière l'arbre 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Bon jeudi à tous, je sens la weekend... il me tarde. Ma femme et moi fêteront notre 19eme anniversaire de mariage samedi car nous ne pouvions pas le faire hier soir le jour même.
> 
> Je porte l'Oris Carl Brashear aujourd'hui.
> ...


Superbe ORIS, Brice :-!

Et bon anniversaire de mariage 

En Décembre de cette année, nous fêterons aussi les 20 ans de notre rencontre avec ma compagne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Passage en mode estival pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Superbe ORIS, Brice :-!
> 
> Et bon anniversaire de mariage
> 
> En Décembre de cette année, nous fêterons aussi les 20 ans de notre rencontre avec ma compagne


Super. 20 ans ç'est génial. Nous nous sommes rencontrés pour le première fois il y a 21 and ma femme et moi, c'était le 1er février 96.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Bon jeudi à tous, je sens la weekend... il me tarde. Ma femme et moi fêteront notre 19eme anniversaire de mariage samedi car nous ne pouvions pas le faire hier soir le jour même.
> 
> Je porte l'Oris Carl Brashear aujourd'hui.
> ...


Félicitations à vous 2! Profitez-en bien.

Tapawatch


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bernhardt hier, BWAF ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi! Je viens de recevoir cette Deep Blue Alpha Marine. J'ai eu ce modèle il y a 3 ans et je l'aimais beaucoup j'ai réussi en m'en trouvé une a vendre....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et un excellent vendredi à tous. 
Je porte mon Alpina Startimer Chrono pour #PilotFriday.

TGIF

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super. 20 ans ç'est génial. Nous nous sommes rencontrés pour le première fois il y a 21 and ma femme et moi, c'était le 1er février 96.


15 Décembre 1997 pour nous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Cheverny_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *PYRATE* pour aujourd'hui  (il va encore faire trèèèèèès chaud aujourd'hui)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai changé cette après midi pour faire des grillades et puis aller à la piscine. 
M


















Cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot XVI* pour le dernier jour de canicule&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour (temporaire) de la fraîcheur&#8230;  on a même eu droit à une petite pluie tout à l'heure&#8230; rhaaaaaaa quel bonheur b-)

Et sinon, j'ai cette







au poignet :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *Diderot XVI* pour le dernier jour de canicule&#8230; b-)


un boitier et cadran incroyables

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je débute la semaine au boulot avec une plongeuse. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> un boitier et cadran incroyables


Merci Brice 

Oui, c'est ma deuxième _Yonger_ de "l'ère moderne" (elle doit dater de 2008), et elle m'avait particulièrement tapé dans l'œil 

Les photos de stock, prises de face, ne lui rendaient pourtant absolument pas hommage :-( j'aurais pu complètement passer à côté de ce modèle, mais j'étais tombé par hasard sur les photos d'un marchand italien qui faisait nettement plus apparaître sur son annonce le galbe et les gravures du boîtier (dont on n'avait absolument pas idée quand on se basait seulement sur les photos officielles&#8230.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous.
> Je débute la semaine au boulot avec une plongeuse.


:-!

O_O c'est encore une nouvelle ?

C'est une idée ou tu spécialises dans les micro-marques, Brice ? :think: Je remarque que tu présentes régulièrement des montres dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler avant toi 

Merci pour le partage en tout cas :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> :-!
> 
> O_O c'est encore une nouvelle ?
> 
> ...


oui mais je ne l'ai pas acheté. Nodus est une nouvelle marque et m'a envoyé une de leur montre avec le mouvement suisse STP1 pour un "test drive", leur donner mes impressions et poster des photos sur Instagram et les forums. 
Le boitier est tres bien fini. Ils assemblent les montres et les testent ici aux USA. Ils ajustent aussi chacune en 4 posions eux mêmes lors de l'assemblage.

J'ai aussi d'autres micros qui sont des prototypes que les marques m'ont envoyé comme la les Borealis Sea Storm, Cascais bleu et la Oceanaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 
Undone Killy Urban Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> oui mais je ne l'ai pas acheté. Nodus est une nouvelle marque et m'a envoyé une de leur montre avec le mouvement suisse STP1 pour un "test drive", leur donner mes impressions et poster des photos sur Instagram et les forums.
> Le boitier est tres bien fini. Ils assemblent les montres et les testent ici aux USA. Ils ajustent aussi chacune en 4 posions eux mêmes lors de l'assemblage.
> 
> J'ai aussi d'autres micros qui sont des prototypes que les marques m'ont envoyé comme la les Borealis Sea Storm, Cascais bleu et la Oceanaut.


C'est donc ça ton secret ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-21* b-)

Pas les photos du jour, mais exactement le même combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore le cadran "champagne" de ma Antilles Tropic diver

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma nouvelle Cascais blanche 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée
> Undone Killy Urban Chrono
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les montres à télémètre!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Radio Room* pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Oris65 aujourd'hui. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Amphibian 710* sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Russe pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La journée est bien finie mais j'ai porté cette Zodiac SuperSeawolf53 bleu aujourd'hui. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La journée est bien finie mais j'ai porté cette Zodiac SuperSeawolf53 bleu aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe! J'adore ces SuperSeawolf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX399 Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec une Russe&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous
Oris65 pour débuter la semaine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les gars


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Celle que je porte le plus, Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je porte la NTH Antilles au cadran champagne aujourd'hui. 









J'adore la couleur et texture du cadran et le bracelet BOR est super comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I put the Trieste back on its bracelet for a work dinner at Fahrenheit rooftop restaurant uptown.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, new combo j'adore 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I put the Trieste back on its bracelet for a work dinner at Fahrenheit rooftop restaurant uptown.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Nice Brice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte montre pilote de Mercer pour célébrer la commande de leur nouveau Chrono hier, le Lexington. 
À +




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Je porte mon Chrono Omega Seamaster vintage aujourd'hui 
Ciao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je m'ennuyais trop de cette Poljot Submariner vendu il y a 1 an... Une chance que l'acheteur l'a remis en vente


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un autre chrono pour la soirée









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tgif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop belle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice, j'aime beaucoup cette association sur ce bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2764-6.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. TGIF 
#FliegerFriday aujourd'hui avec la A&B Pilomatic B2 05/10 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2782.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Sans jour..la meilleure version


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Zodiac  SuperSeawolf53 on a NTH Tropic strap from my Antilles.

Have a great afternoon. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en *MM* pour affronter la canicule b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Je suis passé voir mon AD hier et ai fait un petit achat avec les produits de mes ventes récentes.  j'étais trop excité comme un gosse 

























Je ne suis arrêté chez un copain pour lui faire voir le M18 et célébrer avec un verre de vin 









De plus près 









Et bien sur je la porte à nouveau ce matin


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Je suis passé voir mon AD hier et ai fait un petit achat avec les produits de mes ventes récentes.  j'étais trop excité comme un gosse
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations Brice :-! jolie pilote


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_2795.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> IMG_2795.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Superbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


merci !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I usually switch watch after work every day but not today I stuck to the IWC MKXVIII for drive in the Jeep top down 80F then grilled out and enjoyed a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I usually switch watch after work every day but not today I stuck to the IWC MKXVIII for drive in the Jeep top down 80F then grilled out and enjoyed a beer


Très belle, ta nouvelle, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Très belle, ta nouvelle, Brice :-!


Merci Reno j'en suis fou 

Super la yema aussi. Tu ne l'as porte plus aussi souvent il me semble. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno j'en suis fou
> 
> Super la yema aussi. Tu ne l'as porte plus aussi souvent il me semble. ?


Merci Brice 

Le fond du sujet, c'est que je dois tourner aujourd'hui autour de la centaine de montres&#8230; et du coup, j'ai mes phases&#8230; là, avec l'été, j'ai tendance à ressortir les 'grosses' plongeuses et autres montres plus _voyantes_&#8230;

Je me suis rendu compte au fil des ans que les conditions climatiques jouaient énormément sur le type de montre que je portais 

Donc là, ces temps-ci, on risque de la voir à mon poignet plus souvent b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice
> 
> Le fond du sujet, c'est que je dois tourner aujourd'hui autour de la centaine de montres&#8230; et du coup, j'ai mes phases&#8230; là, avec l'été, j'ai tendance à ressortir les 'grosses' plongeuses et autres montres plus _voyantes_&#8230;
> 
> ...


Je comprend bien  content de la revoir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec l'IWC MKXVIII 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée 
Pvd Trieste 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Ma Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono gold, une marque parfois sous estimée qui produit des montres de grande qualité :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

democrite said:


> Ma Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono gold, une marque parfois sous estimée qui produit des montres de grande qualité :
> View attachment 12123850
> View attachment 12123858


Trop belle. Le cadran est une œuvre d'art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais ben désolé les gars... la barbe je sais encore la IWC MKXVIII ce matin. J'allais porté une montre différente mais la force était trop forte  je promet demain je change puis les autres montres sont jalouses

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais ben désolé les gars... la barbe je sais encore la IWC MKXVIII ce matin. J'allais porté une montre différente mais la force était trop forte  je promet demain je change puis les autres montres sont jalouses
> 
> B


C'est normal Brice, la p'tite dernière bénéficie toujours d'un traitement de faveur 

Et celle-ci est vraiment de toute beauté :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, voilà qlq chose que je ne pensais pas porter au poignet lol
C'est un cadeau d'anniversaire de la part d'un groupe d'amis... 
C'est plutôt sympa et extrêmement confortable


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Je suis passé voir mon AD hier et ai fait un petit achat avec les produits de mes ventes récentes.  j'étais trop excité comme un gosse
> 
> 
> ...


Super choix Brice :-!! 
Porte cette pilote avec grand plaisir  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Oui, j'adore cette montre, super simple, super classique et bien élégante avec son cadran on dit "guilloché" si j'ai bonne mémoire, vraiment une super marque RW ...


Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle. Le cadran est une œuvre d'art
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Poljot* 'Alarm' pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je laisse la IWC se reposer un peu finalement et l'Oris me suppliait ce matin.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre  ce soir 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite







d'abonnement pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour

TGIF 

The Astor & Banks sur un DrunkArtStraps pour #fliegerfriday 
Je crois que j'ai porté des montres bleus toute la semaine 

Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une autre  ce soir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oupss mauvaise ''Quote''


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je laisse la IWC se reposer un peu finalement et l'Oris me suppliait ce matin.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Elle est vraiment jolie sur bracelet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une petite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore, superbe chronographe Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement sorti de la boite aux lettres. Timex Diver 1976


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore, superbe chronographe Reno


Merci DMC 

Ce sont des montres qui sont offertes avec un abonnement à un magazine&#8230; j'en ai récupéré dans ma famille plusieurs du même genre.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/bunch-modern-lips-276882.html










Boîtier en alliage chromé, module quartz pas cher (_Miyota, Seiko, France Ébauche_ pour les plus anciennes&#8230

Mais au final, des designs sympas, et des petites montres sans prétention qui ont le bon goût de donner l'heure avec une précision plus qu'honnête, et une tenue dans le temps qui n'ont pas à rougir devant des modèles bien plus prestigieux et "mieux nés".

J'ai parmi ces montres d'abonnement des modèles qui remontent aux années 80&#8230; et qui tournent toujours après un simple changement de pile


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC
> 
> Ce sont des montres qui sont offertes avec un abonnement à un magazine&#8230; j'en ai récupéré dans ma famille plusieurs du même genre.
> 
> ...


Cest vraiment super tout ça! Félicitation pour ton énorme collection.

Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement sorti de la boite aux lettres. Timex Diver 1976


Magnifique ! :-!

J'en ai une avec le même genre de boîtier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci! J'aime de plus en plus les vieilles plongeuses... Ils ont un ne je sais quoi!

Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du quartz, toujours en







&#8230;

Celle-ci provient en revanche de la gamme "officielle", même si ce modèle en particulier n'est plus produit aujourd'hui.

Il s'agit de la réédition de la Mach 2000 "LED" du designer Roger Tallon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Magnifique ! :-!
> 
> J'en ai une avec le même genre de boîtier


J'adore les couleurs vraiment jolie!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon samedi les gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Tu l'aimes, cette IWC, hein ? ;-)

Petite question, le chrono tout à gauche, c'est une vieille Breitling des années 80~90 ? C'est du quartz ? :think:

J'adore les modèles de ces années-là&#8230; en particulier la Pluton


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre en accord avec le temps ça _tape_, et ça ne va pas s'arranger la semaine prochaine&#8230; on s'attend à des températures supérieures à 30 pour les jours qui viennent :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Tu l'aimes, cette IWC, hein ? ;-)
> 
> Petite question, le chrono tout à gauche, c'est une vieille Breitling des années 80~90 ? C'est du quartz ? :think:
> 
> J'adore les modèles de ces années-là&#8230; en particulier la Pluton


Oui je l'adore ma petite dernière 
Cette Breitling est des fins 80. Mes parents me l'ont offert pour mes 18 ans lorsque je suis sorti du centre de rehab due à un accident de moto après trois mois d'hôpitaux et centre de rehab plein temps à Albi 
Donc une valeur sentimentale double 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Seiko PADI sur un Toxicnato pour le fête des pères et une rando à la montagne 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais exactement le même combo b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et une bonne semaine à tous, 
Je vais la débuter avec ma IWC MKXVIII LPP dur un bracelet canvas bleu délavé fait par mon ami Art
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre petite vintage&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Bon matin à tous. Quoi de neuf par ici ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Bon matin à tous. Quoi de neuf par ici ?


J'adore ce modèle! Je reconnais la petite kTm à son étrier Brembo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gros achat de mon côté, une Submariner trouver ici au Canada...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Gros achat de mon côté, une Submariner trouver ici au Canada...


Oooooooh. Un classique, mais tellement belle. Bravo !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore ce modèle! Je reconnais la petite kTm à son étrier Brembo


Bravo, tu as l'oeil ! C'est bien ma petite 690. Avec quelques cicatrices de diverses chutes visibles sur l'étrier brembo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour affronter la canicule (encore deux jours à tenir)&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub, une superbe montre pour le prix


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

Oris65 42 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And it's back, lucky find and local pick up... on a DAS canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Ma bien jolie Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte la IWC MKXVIII, difficile de ne pas la porter quelques jours d'affilés. 

B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'avant-hier, même combo b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

TGIF 

#FliegerFriday avec la IWC MKXVIII sur un Toxicnato gris 
J'adore vraiment cette montre et elle marche avec plusieurs sortes de bracelet. Je crois que je vais essayer de trouver le bracelet métal IWC.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pilot to wrap Up the week, Alpina Startimer auto chronograph on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Après 2 jours de construction je me préparer pour un bon repas entre amis.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Boctok aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PARNIS* _Pilot_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut
Je porte ma Raven depuis hier soir









Ce matin derniers préparatifs pour le premier Anniversaire de notre petite fille Elena toujours She la Raven 


































Le custom cake 









Je lui en fais un petit rapide perso aussi pour qu'elle y plonge dedans 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Je porte ma Raven depuis hier soir
> 
> 
> ...


Super be cette Raven Brice surtout sur bracelet. Joyeux premier Anniversaire a la petite Elena!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

#UndoneMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir, Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono sur un bracelet canvas de DrunkArtStraps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Bon anniversaire à ta petite fille, Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Reno said:


> Bon anniversaire à ta petite fille, Brice


Merci bcp. Super journée même si Ember nous manquait, on à célébrer le premier Anniversaire de sa fille dans la joie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma montre préférée 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another  pilot to end the day 









Or this shade of blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue Sur Watchadoo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Chinon*_ pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

salut les gars. 
Aujourd'hui je porte l'Oris65 42 sur le bracelet métal oem. J'adore cette montre. 
Ciao. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Avec une bracelet Rubber B et le boucle déployant Tudor 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



THG said:


> Avec une bracelet Rubber B et le boucle déployant Tudor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup ce nouveau bracelet rubberb pour les BB. Super et ça remplie l'espace entre le boitier et les barres

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Sous-Marine*_ (sur bracelet acier, suite au retour à des températures plus supportables&#8230


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime beaucoup ce nouveau bracelet rubberb pour les BB. Super et ça remplie l'espace entre le boitier et les barres
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je fais comme Brice et reviens sur la pelagos 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Après 2 jours de construction je me préparer pour un bon repas entre amis.


Félicitations Simon, j'avais pas vu cette acquisition 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Félicitations Simon, j'avais pas vu cette acquisition
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex!!

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow quel belle collection Brice! Ca fais un bout qu'on avais pas vu cette Bathy'

Passe un bon weekend
Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *MONCEAU* pour aujourd'hui? b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour au mois de juillet 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Je poste pas fréquemment ici mais un petit bonjour aux membres francophones s'imposait
Omega Constellation de 1970 avec bracelet intégré et lunette en or blanc cal 751


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mon toit de Patio est pratiquement terminer, il me manque à construire les marches et repeindre le plancher.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ATOM* pour mettre un peu de couleur dans ce ciel bien gris?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1936 'California' pour aujourd'hui?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je porte la Raven Trekker ce matin pour ce que j'espère sera une journée courte au boulot.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil sur un bracelet Toxicroo vert pour la soirée 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une bonne vieille mécanique manuelle pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé avec la IWC MKXVIII sur un bracelet Haveston 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando sur Bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle fait baver celle-là!! Superbe combo aussi, elle est nouvelle?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Elle fait baver celle-là!! Superbe combo aussi, elle est nouvelle?


Merci beaucoup. Arrivée par FedEx hier soir. Je voulais réacquérir une Tudor car j'adore leur plongeuse mais je voulais essayer un modèle que je n'avais jamais eu. C'était cette Black Bay Dark ou la BB TT. Je n'avais pas les fonds nécessaires pour en acheter une. Il me fallait vendre plusieurs d'abord. Je voulais aussi réduire la taille de la collection Une opportunité s'est présentée pour cette BBD en un échange avec deux de mes montres et des $. Et voilà 
Je dois vendre quelques autres

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup. Arrivée par FedEx hier soir. Je voulais réacquérir une Tudor car j'adore leur plongeuse mais je voulais essayer un modèle que je n'avais jamais eu. C'était cette Black Bay Dark ou la BB TT. Je n'avais pas les fonds nécessaires pour en acheter une. Il me fallait vendre plusieurs d'abord. Je voulais aussi réduire la taille de la collection Une opportunité s'est présentée pour cette BBD en un échange avec deux de mes montres et des $. Et voilà
> Je dois vendre quelques autres
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Félicitations elle est vraiment solide! Je sais que les fonds ne sont pas toujours au rendez vous quand on vois une beauté comme celle ci, mais content que tu l'ais trouver rapidement.

Enoy it in great health!
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Bonjour depuis la peche 😁









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday avec l'Alpina Startimer en PVD. 
Ciao et bon week-end









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Brice, tu en penses quoi ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Super Brice, tu en penses quoi ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Je n'en suis pas fou au poignet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je n'en suis pas fou au poignet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aie zut alors, pourtant tu avais eu la bleue avant. 
Vraiment dommage que tu sois déçu 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je n'en suis pas fou au poignet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ca arrive. Pas grave. No je n'avais pas la bleu. C'est une belle montre mais pas pour moi. Au poignet je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais ce n'est pas moi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeepin' with the Bathys this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Poljot Submariner


Elle est vraiment à craquer 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous tous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle est vraiment à craquer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci bien Alex  Je l'ais vendu il y a 1 an et je l'ai racheté il y a quelques mois...

Ta Pelagos est superbe en passant 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage Sur Canvas


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

montres said:


> View attachment 12337101
> 
> View attachment 12337103


Wow trop belle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une petite plongeuse 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je l'aime trop celle ci 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Un jour de plus avec la Raven Trekker 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Un jour de plus avec la Raven Trekker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je crois que je ferais la même chose elle est vraiment belle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci, super confortable et beau look


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow ! Les mecs, je suis de retour… depuis quelques jours, j'avais une page blanche quand j'essayais de me connecter au "sujet du jour" o|

En trifouillant les réglages, il semblerait qu'un bug empêche de voir le sujet quand on est en mode d'affichage "hybride" O_O

Je vais faire l'essai, on verra ce que ça donne !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *1967* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut Reno. Content de te revoir poster.

Ces deux









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut Reno. Content de te revoir poster.


Merci Brice  ça fait du bien d'être de retour parmi vous, les gars !

Ça commençait à me rendre fou cette histoire, ça durait depuis des jours :-x



>


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Une pilote aujourd'hui 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot watch on a green Toxicroo natostrap this morning. This is such a cool and underrated watch 
Have a great day 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey 

vous avez passé la 1000e page sans moi !

Un peu moins watch freak ces derniers mois mais je garde quelques pièces qui me sont chères et je repasserai par ici .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Hey
> 
> vous avez passé la 1000e page sans moi !
> 
> Un peu moins watch freak ces derniers mois mais je garde quelques pièces qui me sont chères et je repasserai par ici .


Bah alors ? Nouveau hobby ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà, enfin en vacances 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

non non, voilà la nouvelle occupation haha, la montre ne change pas (pour l'instant )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé la Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea Chrono Valjoux


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday avec la IWC MKXVIII sur bracelet Haveston Carrier 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the PilotFriday theme with the Alpina PVD Startimer on DAS canvas. 
TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Diderot "11"* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai eu une Juggernaut II Jaune il y a 3 ans et je l'aimais beaucoup, j'ai réussi à trouver une orange...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Rando ce matin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m Sur Isofrane


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Sport Luxury" pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *CHEVERNY* pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je suis allé chercher cette petite dernière à mon AD ce matin









Puis après-midi piscine avec les filles et le prototype de l'Oceanaut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux montres ce matin&#8230;










Ma *OHSEN* 'tri-hebdomadaire' pour la gym :



















&#8230; et la *YEMA* pour le reste de la journée :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Deux montres ce matin&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super photos Reno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor&Banks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super photos Reno


Merci Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une courte vidéo en prime&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Décidément tu es en phase de montre pilote 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'archi-classique pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Décidément tu es en phase de montre pilote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oui  je ne sais pas trop ce qui se passe moi j'ai était un fan des divers. Enfin j'ai toujours aimé les pilotes mais bon je m'affirme. Il faudrait que je rééquilibre tout ça et acheté une plongeuse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Donc ce mark' je vais porter une plongeuse 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Valjoux 7750


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour (espérons-le) le dernier jour de canicule&#8230; on en est au troisième épisode depuis le mois de Mai, ça commence à peser, surtout qu'on n'est pas encore en Août :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Ma nouvelle Halios Seaforth 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sexy cette Halios Brice 

SO44 ancien modèle pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 12361195
> 
> 
> Sexy cette Halios Brice
> ...


O_O Magnifique, Bender


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et une Russe (Export) pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 12361195
> 
> 
> Sexy cette Halios Brice
> ...


Merci et j'adore ta photo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth sur in bracelet Haveston


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour du brutal b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my second Halios Seaforth 
Gilt dial and fixed bezel 
Gilt dial is well done, impressive


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my second Halios Seaforth
> Gilt dial and fixed bezel
> Gilt dial is well done, impressive


|>

 impressionnant, ce verre&#8230; c'est un saphir 'bombé' ou un acrylique ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste dans la _p'tite montre légère_, aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> |>
> 
> impressionnant, ce verre&#8230; c'est un saphir 'bombé' ou un acrylique ? :think:


Saphir avec un joli look vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
TGIF

Une pilote aujourd'hui pour mon dernier jour au bureau avant nos vacances en floride sur le Golfe du Mexique pour deux semaines


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah flieger friday 

J'ai hésité avec ces halios mais j'attends les new diver one de Paul chez Scurfa aussi .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Ah flieger friday
> 
> J'ai hésité avec ces halios mais j'attends les new diver one de Paul chez Scurfa aussi .


Pas de regrets sur la Seaforth mais ça a fait un moment que j'attend la nouvelle D1's de Paul. Je pense que tu aimeras les autres qu'il va sortir.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ça y est je pars du boulot et les vacances commencent avec la montre pilote IWC
Je pars en Floride au Golfe du Mexique ce soir et je vais prendre plusieurs montres grandes décisions lesquels vont venir en vacances
salut les gars.


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

La petite dernière qui est aussi ma première de cette vénérable compagnie, c'est vraiment une très jolie montre aux finitions impeccables :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* OCTO pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DUALTIME* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

democrite said:


> La petite dernière qui est aussi ma première de cette vénérable compagnie, c'est vraiment une très jolie montre aux finitions impeccables :
> View attachment 12367425


Trop belle félicitations 
Belle finition Omega assure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue la lune de miel avec ma Halios Seaforth sur un canvas de DrunkArtStraps 
Le cadran  est superbe presque comme la mer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour dîner et marche au bord de la plage


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, suis en vacances au Japon encore une semaine. 
Je porte la pro one aujourd'hui.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, suis en vacances au Japon encore une semaine.
> Je porte la pro one aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne vacances Alex, profite-en au max!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, suis en vacances au Japon encore une semaine.
> Je porte la pro one aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> ...


Super. Profites bien de tes vacances et superbe montre aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais à la plage avec la Trieste en pvd.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la _Sous-Marine_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci merci  


Jeep99dad said:


> Super. Profites bien de tes vacances et superbe montre aussi





DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne vacances Alex, profite-en au max!


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Cest un shark? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonnes vacances, Alex ! 

Côté montre, aujourd'hui pour moi, une Française&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Reno =) 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mardi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre journée avec une Seaforth au poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec une Française au poignet&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Diver


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Une sarb, hier et aujord'hui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma Raven Trekker aujourd'hui


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Aquaterra, Littérature et Philosophie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

hier et aujourdhui; SO44


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 pour moi


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Elle est arrivée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, vacances presque finie 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Switch









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AUTOMYTHIC* pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20170725_062743551_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la dernière arrivée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Les vacances continuent dans le golfe du Mexique. 
J'ai revu cette Halios Seaforth que j'ai porté toute la journée à la piscine. Puis ce soir j'ai changé et mis la Raven Trekker pour un bain dans le golfe au coucher de soleil avec ma femme et Zoé.












































I so want to move here


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Les vacances continuent dans le golfe du Mexique.
> J'ai revu cette Halios Seaforth que j'ai porté toute la journée à la piscine. Puis ce soir j'ai changé et mis la Raven Trekker pour un bain dans le golfe au coucher de soleil avec ma femme et Zoé.
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe, profitez en bien 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonnes vacances, Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La petite dernière&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Les vacances continuent dans le golfe du Mexique.
> J'ai revu cette Halios Seaforth que j'ai porté toute la journée à la piscine. Puis ce soir j'ai changé et mis la Raven Trekker pour un bain dans le golfe au coucher de soleil avec ma femme et Zoé.
> 
> 
> ...


Profitez bien de vos vacances vous le méritez tellement!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous! Memphis Belle Scafomaster Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La petite dernière&#8230;


Félicitations. 
J'ai une gmt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci à tous. 
On profite à fond et relaxation après l'année difficile, ça fait du bien


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai commencé la journée avec ma Scurfa DiverOne automatique LE sur un bracelet Toxicnato tout noir 
Cheers. B


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20170405_121830000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the blue Halios and will be switching to the Gilt/Sapphire later


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La petite dernière&#8230;


Félicitations Reno 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Copeau said:


> 20170405_121830000_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


J'en ai presque pris une à Tokyo  
Très sympa cette speedmaster !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une nouvelle pour moi aussi 
Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Félicitations Reno


Merci Alex


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Une nouvelle pour moi aussi
> Bonne journée à tous
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe cette Submariner Alex, félicitations!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Submariner Alex, félicitations!


Merci , ce fut une longue hésitation mais voilà c'est fait 


DMCBanshee said:


> Kalmar II


J'adore tjrs autant cette h2o 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titane pour le reste de la journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon mois de juillet pour tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Juillet ? 

Ta sub t'as mis un coup de chaud 

On est en août.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

tartine.74 said:


>


Chouette photo !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


O_O encore une nouvelle, Brice ?

:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O encore une nouvelle, Brice ?
> 
> :-!


Je l'ai depuis quelques semaines, de passage... un prêt de Nodus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'ai depuis quelques semaines, de passage... un prêt de Nodus


OK 

Très chouette |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Juillet ?
> 
> Ta sub t'as mis un coup de chaud
> 
> On est en août.


Oh pétard j'ai mal dormi 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Timex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement une Sub pour une baignade au lac


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Timex





DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement une Sub pour une baignade au lac


Wow. Deux beautés.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Raven Trekker


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Deux beautés.


Merci beaucoup Brice! J'espère que tes vacances se passent bien.

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Deux beautés.


Merci Brice! J'espère que tes vacances se passent bien!

Tapawatch


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la p'tite dernière, aujourd'hui sur un épais cuir brun de chez *GETAT*&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Toujours en Tintin

20170802_150856900_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Regines


 remarquable |> |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tartine.74 said:


>


Wow. La classe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Regines


Superbe. Dis donc tu deviens Vintage-crazy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Seaforth Gilt sapphire


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe. Dis donc tu deviens Vintage-crazy


On dirait bien! Autant j'aime les chunky divers que j'aime ces petites vintages.

Très jolie ta Seaforth en passant 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> remarquable |> |> |>


Merci Reno!

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Jeudi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur acier


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regardez qui je viens de rencontrer


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

La mega classe !!

(Elles sont grosses les montres qu'il a pendu derrière  )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Regardez qui je viens de rencontrer


Wow super!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée


Toujours aussi belle :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première montre automatique pour aujourd'hui :






C'était il y a 10 ans déjà


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je ne suis pas fan de cuir mais j'aime vraiment le résultat de ce combo... Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour affronter la chaleur b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Amphibia


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à vous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je ne suis pas fan de cuir mais j'aime vraiment le résultat de ce combo... Bon weekend à tous!


Oui c'est vraiment sympa et çà a l'air très confortable aussi 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Regardez qui je viens de rencontrer


Excellent, il a l'air immense 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Scout Sniper


Je ne sais pas si c'est seulement chez moi, mais je ne vois pas ta photo, DMC :-s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Excellent, il a l'air immense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ah oui. Je mesure 1m86 et pèse 104 kilos et je parais tout petit à côté


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est seulement chez moi, mais je ne vois pas ta photo, DMC :-s


Effectivement je vois seulement un x... Bizarre je vais regarder ça

Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement pour la soirée, du plus discret :














































(Les photos ne sont pas du jour, mais c'est le même combo)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour à la maison et j'avais trop envie de porter l'Alpina


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah oui. Je mesure 1m86 et pèse 104 kilos et je parais tout petit à côté


Oui carrément Brice, il vaut mieux l'avoir en photo car il doit manger pour 4 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre qui zouk pour commencer la semaine :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour ma







ressuscitée.














































J'ai cru qu'elle allait me faire une blague celle-là : quand la batterie est tombée en rade en Juin dernier, j'ai eu une surprise en ouvrant le capot :



















O_O

Un module quartz *rigoureusement non-standard* (je ne sais toujours pas ce que c'est :-s )&#8230; je n'arrivais pas à retirer la patte métallique sur la batterie, et je ne voulais pas forcer :-x

J'ai du contacter le SAV de







pour le demander quelle était la marche à suivre&#8230; j'avais super peur qu'ils me demandent de renvoyer la montre (le truc qui me rend dingue, pour un simple changement de pile :-| ).

Finalement, en suivant peu ou prou leurs instructions, j'ai réussi à dégager la patte (une vraie saloperie, ce truc), et quand les batteries sont arrivées aujourd'hui, j'ai pu faire le changement sans soucis :-!

Super content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Super Engineer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Mardi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai passé la matinée avec la Chenonceau, et évidemment, la p'tite dernière pour cet après-midi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mercredi à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma IWC MKXVIII LPP au boulot toute la journée puis je suis allé récupérer ma nouvelle Fortis Classic Cosmonauts avec ceramic bezel


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une de mes montres préféré pour mon anniversaire la Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir celle-ci, Steinhart Triton que j'ai placé sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir celle-ci, Steinhart Triton que j'ai placé sur Canvas


Félicitations  première impression?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aî porte ma nouvelle Fortis toute la journée au boulot et ce soir je porte la Halios Delfin qu'un WIS m'a envoyé pour un essai


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec ma chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Sympa tout ça 










Méconnues ces fortis mais ça respire la qualité. Et Halios ça m'a l'air d'être de plus en plus qualitatif.

Elle existe en bleue cette Didun Reno ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De nouveau


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> De nouveau


Une beauté, félicitations!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations  première impression?


Merci Brice. J'avais peur qu'elle sois un peu trop grande car j'avais une OCEAN7 LM-1 sensiblement dans les même dimensions et elle débordais un peu de mon poignet, mais la petite courbure a la fin des lug fais très bien sur mon poignet 7.5'' environ. La lume est vraiment intense sur cette Triton vraiment jolie à voir et elle est très confortable malgré son 195g.

La LM-1 qui à mon avis était trop grande...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> Elle existe en bleue cette Didun Reno ?


Oui msieu ;-)

DIDUN Mens Automatique MÃ©canique Montres Top Marque De Luxe montres Hommes Acier ArmÃ©e Militaire Montres Homme D'affaires Montre Bracelet dans MÃ©canique Montres de Montres sur .........s.com | Alibaba Group










Et en plein d'autres déclinaisons, en fait :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Je l'aime tellement que j'ose à peine la porter  ma première "Moonphase" et déjà une classique...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Triton et un nouveau Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Celle de gauche pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je ne peux pas arrêter


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

democrite said:


> Je l'aime tellement que j'ose à peine la porter  ma première "Moonphase" et déjà une classique...
> View attachment 12421107


Elle est trop belle pour ne pas être au poignet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je ne peux pas arrêter


Je te comprend elle est tellement jolie!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ouais, j'ai craqué  
Je suis allé à mon AD et je suis parti avec cette beauté 

So this just happened 
Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais, j'ai craqué
> Je suis allé à mon AD et je suis parti avec cette beauté
> 
> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


On ne devrais pas aller dans ces endroits, c'est trop dangereux...  Félicitation très jolie pilote!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vintage pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma nouvelle montre la IWC MKXVIII pilote cadran argent qui devient blanc à la lumière Sur un bracelet fait à la main par mon ami Artun mélange de nylon et coton léger pour l'été qui résiste bien à l'eau aussi 
bon dimanche à tous



















The MKXVIII team


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lundi  j'ai le blues  avec ma IWC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet en canvas DrunkArtStraps 
Très bon lundi à tous. B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais, j'ai craqué
> Je suis allé à mon AD et je suis parti avec cette beauté
> 
> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


O_O

Deux IWC en quelques jours&#8230; tu fais pas semblant, toi ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DIDUN* b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir

Getting ready to leave later and take Jade back to ECU, she moves back in tomorrow  I'll wear the  Seaforth diver 

Really like this dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une de mes montres préféré pour mon anniversaire la Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


Bon anniversaire Simon    
Meilleurs vœux 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aî porte ma nouvelle Fortis toute la journée au boulot et ce soir je porte la Halios Delfin qu'un WIS m'a envoyé pour un essai


Décidément Brice, çà va et çà vient à très bonne allure    
La Delfin est bien cool :-!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ouais, j'ai craqué
> Je suis allé à mon AD et je suis parti avec cette beauté
> 
> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


La vache  
Pilote ou rien    
Félicitation l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut à tous, je poste pas énormément ces derniers mois, le boulot est très intense 

Bref, çà fait plaisir de voir vos nouvelles montres   

Je porte la sub aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon anniversaire Simon
> Meilleurs vœux
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup Alex  

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Diver is cool 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Le prototype de la Origin Watch co Field watch 2eme edition. Il y aura plusieurs changements sur la version finale. 
Ciao.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, TGIF 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Le prototype de la Origin Watch co Field watch 2eme edition. Il y aura plusieurs changements sur la version finale.
> Ciao.


Très chouette Brice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Très chouette Brice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci bcp. Juste un proto mais il me tarde de goût la version finale


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le projet 62Mas de Manchester Watch Works. Très réussie.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Le projet 62Mas de Manchester Watch Works. Très réussie.


Oui en effet, très réussi! Super combo en passant.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à vous

Vraiment super content de cette sub 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petit changement









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

En attendant l'éclipse (99.3%) pour demain matin 10h20 (approx.) quoi d'autre qu'une Moonwatch?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WilyB said:


> En attendant l'éclipse (99.3%) pour demain matin 10h20 (approx.) quoi d'autre qu'une Moonwatch?


Nous aussi mais début d'après midi. Ça a été fou.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Petit changement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle


Merci Brice  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour, bonne journée à vous. 
Forcément 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon, juste pour le fun 

Le cadran est à tomber par terre, sur la dual time l'effet tapisserie est éteint par les complications...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 
Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 5/10


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui


Trop beau ce combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon, juste pour le fun
> 
> Le cadran est à tomber par terre, sur la dual time l'effet tapisserie est éteint par les complications...
> 
> ...


Toute qu'une bête au poignet cette AP, superbe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Toute qu'une bête au poignet cette AP, superbe!


Merci l'ami 

Pas de surprise 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Fortis Classic Cosmonauts avec la lunette en céramique , I j'adore ce Chrono. Bien réussie Fortis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les amis 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Grand fan de celle ci    

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Grand fan de celle ci
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci bien Alex  

Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'aime beaucoup ce combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime beaucoup ce combo


Moi aussi, merci Brice 

Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20170824_064511189_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Tes straps canvas can donne trop envie, dommage que ça prenne si longtemps à faire. 
Top combo Brice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bah oui je sais, c'est la même qu'hier et certainement demain 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello les amis


O_O wow

Superbe |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour des vacances, après une semaine à la campagne&#8230;








*Monster* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bah oui je sais, c'est la même qu'hier et certainement demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On comprend  elle est trop belle. Si tu as une AP, faut la porter à fond la caisse


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> De retour des vacances, après une semaine à la campagne&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'espère que tu as passé de bonnes vacances


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une sure IWC MKXVIII aujourd'hui, la  le petit Prince  ciao.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'espère que tu as passé de bonnes vacances


Merci Brice 

On s'en est pas mal tirés ;-)

Elles ont commencé sous la pluie, et ça a bien tourné au bout de 48h&#8230; on a même pu se baigner dans d'excellentes conditions :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Superbe |>





Jeep99dad said:


> On comprend  elle est trop belle. Si tu as une AP, faut la porter à fond la caisse


Merci les gars    

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Une sure IWC MKXVIII aujourd'hui, la  le petit Prince  ciao.


J'ai vu ce modèle en boutique hier, très très chouette 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Didou_-ron-ron_ pour aujourd'hui :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday avec la montre pilote de Mercer Watch Co pilot sur un bracelet very Toxicroo qui pete 
J'aime bcp cette montre et même en style pilote elle est différent du style classique de mes IWC M18. Ça change 

Hardened SS case
Raised markers/numerals and chapter ring
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Assembled, tested and regulated in the US

TGIF.


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vostok


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Température caniculaire* aujourd'hui&#8230;

J'ai mis du léger, sur du tissu&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour la Triton, ce soir on fête le premier anniversaire de naissance à ma fille en famille.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Puis la dernière arrivée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vostok* K-53 pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Les filles reprennent l'école aujourd'hui et le circulation pour aller au boulot va être la merde 
Je commence le semaine avec la Carpenter Field watch.

Bonne semaine à tous 
Brice


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci, je l'adore très confortable au poignet...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci, je l'adore très confortable au poignet...


Félicitations oui elle est très bien au poignet. Elle te va bien aussi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations oui elle est très bien au poignet. Elle te va bien aussi.


Merci Brice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon Vieux chrono Omega Seamaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une piloté aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, le mois se termine...

La rentrée pour les enfants enfin !! 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui.... my precious  pour ce mercredi ensoleillé 









IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

Cheers. B


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos et vidéo pas du jour, mais c'est exactement ce que j'ai au poignet aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *CHINO*, toujours photos pas du jour, mais même combo b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ce 31 août: ma Magrette. Une Miyota 9105 d'une exactitude à faire rougir une montre COSC... Un coup de bol considérant les spécifications de ce mouvement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *CHINO*&#8230; aujourd'hui sur toile :


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi! Je pars avec la famille pour 3 jours dans le fin fond du bois sans internet, cellulaire etc... La PAIX!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous. 
Fliegerfriday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end les gars


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Encore elle, je la porte presque tout le temps, au sport, à la maison, en été, en hiver, j'adore cette montre ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous, une que je cherchais depuis un long moment, vraiment content d'en avoir trouvé une !









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon week-end à tous, une que je cherchais depuis un long moment, vraiment content d'en avoir trouvé une !


O_O

wow, ça calme


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> wow, ça calme


Merci Reno, une montre bondesque  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai un peu honte de poster ma chinoise à 15$ après toutes ces merveilles&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bon week-end à tous, une que je cherchais depuis un long moment, vraiment content d'en avoir trouvé une !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh la la  punaise. Tu deconnes pas toi. Félicitations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je teste le nouveau Estrap d'Alpina arrivée de  hier soir sur l'Alpiner4 GMT. Il me tarde de voir comment ce nouveau bracelet fonctionne. Très intéressant


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je teste le nouveau Estrap d'Alpina arrivée de  hier soir sur l'Alpiner4 GMT. Il me tarde de voir comment ce nouveau bracelet fonctionne. Très intéressant


Très intéressant effectivement, j'ai hâte de lire tes commentaires à ce sujet 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh la la  punaise. Tu deconnes pas toi. Félicitations


Merci Brice, j'adore j'adore j'adore 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Safir Seiko, février 1965


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à vous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je commence la semaine au boulot avec ma montre Carpenter Field


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Field ce soir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice Brice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je porte tjrs la 15400









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui nous allons visiter les Universités de NC State and Chapel Hill avec Raven qui doit décider à quelles universités elle veut appliquer

Je porte l'Alpina Alpiner4 GMT sur le nouveau bracelet Alpina E-strap puisqu nous allons marcher pas mal en visitant les campus.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui nous allons visiter les Universités de NC State and Chapel Hill avec Raven qui doit décider à quelles universités elle veut appliquer
> 
> Je porte l'Alpina Alpiner4 GMT sur le nouveau bracelet Alpina E-strap puisqu nous allons marcher pas mal en visitant les campus.
> 
> ...


Ça marche bien ce bracelet Brice ?
Tu sens la différence avec un bracelet normal ou pas ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Encore









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça marche bien ce bracelet Brice ?
> Tu sens la différence avec un bracelet normal ou pas ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oui c'est un bracelet avec un dispositif près de la boucle qui transforme une montre normale en Smart Watch qui compte les marches ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







K-211 pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà, au travail 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Fortis Classic Cosmonauts au bureau aujourd'hui , elle est vite devenue une favorite avec son superbe cadran 
Bonne journée à tous. 
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Merci Brice, j'adore j'adore j'adore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow félicitations Alex, c'est une réelle beauté!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'y vais mollo aujourd'hui les gars je me suis fais vasectomisé hier soir oulalala!!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGI FF 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise à 15$ pour aujourd'hui :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma IWC MKXVIII sur un on a bracelet cuir Horween November Sky pour PilotFriday ✈

TGIF. 
B




































Where it looks more silver


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je ne pensais pas un jour tomber en amour avec les vintages... Mais voilà c'est arrivé! Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette beauté des années 70 qui roule avec un Landeron 248, je l'adore au poignet...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samedi de Septembre, flotte, ciel gris, pas chaud&#8230;

J'ai besoin d'une montre "_chaleureuse_" pour compenser cette météo de misère :-/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la petite dernière au poignet!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la petite dernière au poignet!


Très sympa Simon, çà a un côté moon aussi   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end super samedi ici

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. 
Hung out with my grandson this morning, picked up new Glycine watches at UPS, met with Art of DrunkArtStraps and now enjoying a beer on a beautiful NC Saturday 


















À WIS and strap junky in the making. His first GTG 


















Cheers  









That's the oem strap


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Buran


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 Edition Limitée #5 de 10. 
Ciao


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Chronographe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte mon Oris 65  sur le bracelet tropic Oris.

B


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Flieger à donf Brice  !

Tu as eu une stowa déjà ? Si oui tu mets Alpina ou (notamment les chrono quartz grande date) en comparaison ?

La bleue/acier me démange bien.










une astron pour moi. Bluffant les finitions pour une quartz. La mise à l'heure automatique ou à la demande c'est top. Magique même à la réception. J'ai engagé la couronne et l'heure se fixe puis la date tourne jusqu'à qu'elle soit exacte. Une nouvelle façon d'envisager l'horlogerie pour moi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker pour rentrer à la maison et faire des steaks au barbecue, super bon  et une bière bien sûr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Andowatch Chronographe


Vraiment très belle !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un régulateur pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Je porte l'Alpina Alpiner4 gmt aujourd'hui sur le nouveau bracelet "Estrap" from Alpina qui me permet de suivre mon activité et repos. Je trouve ça très cool car je n'aime pas porter mon Fitbit tous les jours. 
A plus


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Flieger à donf Brice  !
> Tu as eu une stowa déjà ? Si oui tu mets Alpina ou (notamment les chrono quartz grande date) en comparaison ?
> 
> La bleue/acier me démange bien.


Ouais. J'en ai trop maintenant  trois Alpina Startimer, deux IWC, une Astor & Banks, une Mercer... fou. 
Je vais vendre deux Alpina et peut être la Mercer ou A&B

J'avais eu une Stowa il ya quelques années et un ami ici a une pilote classique Stowa. Je pense qu'elles sont de bonnes qualité et côté boitier ça se vaut à mon avis. 
Les pilotes Stowa ont un meilleur lume et leur deign est vraiment le pur pilote au style classique. Alpina fait des cadrans très intéressants par contre. Les Stowas sont de belles montres mais un peu "boring" pour moi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Sympa la composition des photos l'ami   

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une Française pour moi&#8230;


C'est la série des françaises  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Andowatch Chronographe


C'est l'amour Simon  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Flieger à donf Brice  !
> 
> Tu as eu une stowa déjà ? Si oui tu mets Alpina ou (notamment les chrono quartz grande date) en comparaison ?
> 
> ...


Oulalalalalala 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vivement le week-end...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la composition des photos l'ami


Merci Alex 

J'ai ressorti mes figurines KENNER de _la Guerre des Étoiles_ de quand j'étais loupiot&#8230;

Tout ça à cause d'un chasseur X que j'ai nettoyé suite à une discussion avec un pote, un matin où je m'ennuyais&#8230; c'est parti comme un simple nettoyage, et ça a fini en mini-restauration. 
Peinture, décalcomanies, rachats de pièces pour compléter le modèle&#8230;

Je me suis ensuite mis en chasse de la figurine de Luke "pilote" qui me manquait (vu que je me retrouvais à présent avec deux X-wings)&#8230;

Et là, c'est parti en vrille, j'ai commencé à rechercher un D5-R4, que j'ai trouvé à vil prix dans un lot de 5 figurines&#8230; j'ai cliqué sur le Slave 1 de Boba Fett, et j'attends aussi une figurine de pilote d'AT-AT pour mon armée d'impériaux&#8230; :-d

Bref, le délire :roll:



alex79 said:


> C'est la série des françaises


Je suis fidèle à _Yonger_ depuis 2008&#8230; j'aime bien cette marque, et il y a eu des ventes privées en rafale depuis 2 ans (à -70% du prix public O_O ) c'était difficile de résister à la tentation :-x

J'ai une dizaine de modèles de cette marque


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Rien aujourd'hui, et puis en fin de journée, je me suis décidé pour la *MONCEAU*&#8230;


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

T'aimes pas mon astron Alex ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Vraiment très belle !


Merci J!



alex79 said:


> C'est l'amour Simon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oui Alex, je suis en amour avec une ''petite vieille''  J'ai vraiment de la misère à la retirer de mon poignet!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> T'aimes pas mon astron Alex ?


Hello hello toi 
Si j'aime bien, je réagissais au fait que tu envisage l'horlogerie sans swipe second hand    

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin le week-end  









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, la *Chenonceau*&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Vendredi!!!**







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma IWC MKXVIII Le Petit Prince pour FliegerFriday
TGIF


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

T'inquiètes, je vise une Spring drive en complément, j'envisage surtout l'horlogerie sans suisses .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue la soirée dur le thème pilote 
PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono sur DrunkArtStraps canvas 
HAGWE


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Noir et noir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je ne suis pas fan de cuir normalement, mais j'aime bien ce combo...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille montre "d'abonnement" pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#BlueWatchMonday  avec ma Astor and Banks Pilomatic edition limitée B2 # 05/10 
Excellente semaine à tous 
B



























Darn traffic this morning. Good thing I had this gorgeous dial to entertain me while stopped on the interstate


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte mon chrono Vintage Omega Seamaster sur un bracelet cuir Horween November Sky fait par DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La PVD Trieste ce soir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte mon chrono Vintage Omega Seamaster sur un bracelet cuir Horween November Sky fait par DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day
> B


  toujours aussi belle cette omega 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop classe Alex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> toujours aussi belle cette omega
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


C'est en plein ce que je voulais dire... Ton Grand-Père avais vraiment du goût!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> C'est en plein ce que je voulais dire... Ton Grand-Père avais vraiment du goût!


Merci. Oui, montres, stylos plumes et briquets, chaussures...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Adora Skindiver


Je je sais pas pourquoi mais je crois qu'elle est ma préférée de tes vintages


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop classe Alex


Merci Brice  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous, repos à la maison aujourd'hui 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Couleurs d'Automne!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 42mm sur un bracelet en cuir Horween par DrunkArtStraps.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un 'cricket' Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF. 
Bon vendredi à tous 
#Fliegerfriday avec la IwC cadran argent


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *YEMA* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire









Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française d'autrefois pour ce Dimanche&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour le diner...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-35* pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  sur Oris nato. 
Bonne journée 
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 LE for bluewatchmonday


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


Elle est très chouette celle la de devant et derrière  belles couleurs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai commencé la journée avec mon Alpina Alpiner4 GMT sur le bracelet À lpina Estrap. 
J'adore ce cadran and les couleurs qu'ils ont choisi pour ce modèle. 
Bonne journée à tous. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est très chouette celle la de devant et derrière  belles couleurs


Merci Brice 

Oui, j'adore le fond de ces Komandirskie :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je vais dans l'espace aujourd'hui avec la Fortis Classic Cosmonauts


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3445.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Blue thursday

IMG_3458.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_3471.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_3482.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous les amis
Je porte ma IwC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet canvas bleu de DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orient SK* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Lanco Chronograph, vraiment solide et clean pour son âge...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, ma vieille







:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII sur un bracelet DrunkArtStraps canvas gris

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence enfin le week-end


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une française vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Photo de mercredi mais j?avais ma Sub au poignet aujoird?hui ??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, du laiton&#8230; photos pas du jour, mais ce même combo :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Dan Henry 1970, j'adore les couleurs et aussi le relief du Bezel.

Bon dimanche à tous. 
B


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday avec ma IWC MKXVIII  LPP sur un bracelet canvas bleu de DrunkArtStraps 

Bon lundi à tous 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Ma vieille Omega


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronographe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Lanco Chronographe


Très chouette celle la


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner4 gmt sur le bracelet Alpina Estrap


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

un chrono _*Panda*_ pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une pilote ici


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter Field watch pour finir la journée

Those curves 









Those blued hands


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  sur le bracelet nato Oris.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TRON* watch pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz b-)






















































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K-86 b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tinitini said:


>


O_O somptueuse :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O somptueuse :-!


Merci pour elle !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chenonceau* pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Alpina Alpiner4 GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les franchies 
J'attaque avec l'Oris65 sur bracelet fait du cuir Horween Essex


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai manquer de temps pour poster ces dernier jours... je viens tout just de recevoir ce Canvas que j'ai installé sur une de mes vintages.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai ça au poignet :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA* 'UFO' b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_1810.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Lavalière_ pour moi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche à tous!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A l'essai
Bonne semaine à vous tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Speed Ratatouille pour aujourd'hui :mrgreen:

IMG_3568.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Copeau said:


> Speed Ratatouille pour aujourd'hui :mrgreen:
> 
> IMG_3568.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Pourquoi ratatouille lol ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vous en pensez quoi les gars ?
Je l'apprécie de plus en plus









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Pourquoi ratatouille lol ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tu trouveras la réponse ici :

https://omegaforums.net/threads/lets-see-the-ugliest-omega-models.64924/#post-814864


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Copeau said:


> Tu trouveras la réponse ici :
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/lets-see-the-ugliest-omega-models.64924/#post-814864


Merci, je comprends pourquoi maintenant

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bah voilà, je la garde =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Vous en pensez quoi les gars ?
> Je l'apprécie de plus en plus
> 
> 
> ...


Très jolie Pilote Alex, j'aime bien le style panda des deux petits cadrans


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée les gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chinon* pour moi


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> IMG_1810.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Wow. T
Elle est trop belle. J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF
Je porte mon IWC M18 cadran argent sur le bracelet cuir de la LPP. 
Ciao.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. T
> Elle est trop belle. J'adore


Merci à toi !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Steinhart OVM1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass Armida A8


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3587.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3583.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier et aujourd'hui, la Speed&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## oprzemyslaw (Feb 23, 2014)

Vieille Seiko saphir


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Ollech & Wajs Selectron


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

À +...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Universal Geneve


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3623.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_3616.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens juste de recevoir cette Poljot 3133 du milieu des années 90. J'ai eu pratiquement la même il y a 4 ans mais dans le gris.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens juste de recevoir cette Poljot 3133 du milieu des années 90. J'ai eu pratiquement la même il y a 4 ans mais dans le gris.


Nice Simon, congrats.

Un peu dans le même genre pour moi aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice Simon, congrats.
> 
> Un peu dans le même genre pour moi aujourd'hui
> 
> ...


Merci Alex, elle est vraiment superbe ta JC 

Tapawatch


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens juste de recevoir cette Poljot 3133 du milieu des années 90. J'ai eu pratiquement la même il y a 4 ans mais dans le gris.


Vraiment top ! |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tinitini said:


> Vraiment top ! |>


Merci J!

Je garde celle-ci pour aujourd'hui aussi...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec une russe...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Speed, aujourd'hui encore&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pilote Mercer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga  ce soir. Le cadran est trop cool  
Have a good evening. 
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> MWW Beluga  ce soir. Le cadran est trop cool
> Have a good evening.
> B


J'avoue que le cadran est vraiment original, très belle Submariner


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous. 
TGIF.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Port Royal*_ pour aborder le week-end


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Nodus PVD Trieste on their Tropic rubber strap

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello hello









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween  avec la MWW Beluga et son cadran psychédélique 🤣 



























It dresses il well too


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sur Super Engineer II


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3631.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une Russe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre Mercer ce soir


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3650.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'adore ce Dome


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20171101_153006916_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore ce Dome


En effet, super dôme et couleurs aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la IWC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet DrunkArtStraps en canvas bleu délavé pour FliegerFriday ✈



























Roxy's like... really, dad?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> En effet, super dôme et couleurs aussi


Merci Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence le weekend avec mon chrono Alpina Startimer PVD sur un bracelet en canvas DrunkArtStraps  

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon à la natation avec les enfants


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Alors qu'on fête les 30 ans d'Hysteria de Def Leppard, un des maitres albums du hard rock des 80s, un petit clin d'oeil

IMG_3652.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Salut les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé avec l'oris 









Puis j'ai changé


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour  
Ca va être une longue journée au boulot et je porte la MWW Beluga et son cadran hypnotique pour me tenir compagnie. B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Dievas Zeta, j'aime bien le look Submariner avec la touche de rouge au cadran.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je la portais hier et j'ai décidé de continuer ce matin. J'adore de cadran bleu IWC LPP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une autre pilote ✈


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20171109_153317416_iOS by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Artego 300M, je l'aime bien malgré ses dimensions assez costaude...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Sans titre by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je portais ma Luch Russe avec une seule aiguille jusqu'à ce que DHL m'ait livré ma nouvelle Scurfa DiverOne MS17 LE avec un Toxicnato  #3 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore these two today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin je porte mon chrono Omega Seamaster vintage cal1040 sur un bracelet suede


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

superbe !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trekker on Haveston this evening, it was not meant for this Watch but i like it a lot


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de terminer l'installation du Sapphire Double Dôme et de ''l'insert'' Sub sur ma SKX399. J'aime bien le résultat.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20171117_185341530_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière sortie de IWC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon samedi les gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je continue la lune de miel avec la nouvelle IWC Heritage MKXVIII en Titanium 
Ciao


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3727.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Aujourd'hui, forcément, je poursuis avec la petite dernière, aux côtés de deux illustres aînées...

IMG_3742.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_3734.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonne pioche cette Sub .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> Aujourd'hui, forcément, je poursuis avec la petite dernière, aux côtés de deux illustres aînées...
> 
> IMG_3742.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr
> 
> IMG_3734.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Superbe. Félicitations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Et ça continue avec la IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium sur un vieux bracelet en canvas Drewstrap 
Bon dimanche à tous . B


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Ce canvas lui va à merveille !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne Semaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven sur un bracelet Haveston


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon Sur Nato


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3781.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3820.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Copeau said:


> IMG_3820.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


parfait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga for dinner out with the fam


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon Week-end à tous ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia said:


> Bon Week-end à tous ;-)


Elle est vraiment jolie, boitier très originale!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> > Bon Week-end à tous
> ...


Merci


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend à tous!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3879.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon samedi


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3881.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Startimer on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de terminer ce coffret pour les montres de ma conjointe, j'en ais profité pour prendre quelques photos. Il me manque le top que je vais faire sois en bois ou en vitre...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Superbe boulot... bravo ??
Se sont les montres de Mme ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cette boîte à montre. Tu vas la venir en couleur or laisser style naturel


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Je ne m'en lasse pas...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

toute la famille après réduction de collec'. La nomos achetée vendredi, super ces allemandes, 60gr sur canvas un délice de légèreté.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> toute la famille après réduction de collec'. La nomos achetée vendredi, super ces allemandes, 60gr sur canvas un délice de légèreté.


Belle famille. Les Nomos sont extra et les
Mouvements à ce prix sont incroyables 

My nouvelle IWC Heritage Titanium pèse 59g avec bracelet cuir et boucle. 
Trop bon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence la semaine au bureau avec ma IWC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet cuir Horween November Sky fait par DrunkArtStraps 
Bonne semaine à tous . 
B


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

AH le Brice style, chemise chaussettes, montre bracelet et godasses .

Oui la nomos est top pour le prix rien à dire.










j'attends ça cette semaine, faut quand même une plongeuse dans une collec ; .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia said:


> Superbe boulot... bravo ??
> Se sont les montres de Mme ?


Merci! Non ce sont les miennes, je vais terminer le couvercle ensuite Mme va pouvoir le remplir 



Jeep99dad said:


> Super cette boîte à montre. Tu vas la venir en couleur or laisser style naturel


Je crois que je vais le teindre couleur cèdre...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> AH le Brice style, chemise chaussettes, montre bracelet et godasses .
> 
> Oui la nomos est top pour le prix rien à dire.
> 
> ...


Très jolie cette plongeuse. J'ai jeté un coup d'œil rapide sur leur site web pour 600Euro elle me semble bien, j'attend de voir tes impressions!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  aujourd'hui pour une journée de réunions au boulot. Bonne journée à tous . 
B


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Prêtée par un ami...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titane sur un bracelet en canvas fait à la main par DrunkArtStraps .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina ALPINER MANUFACTURE (REF. AL-710KM4E6) .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai finalement terminer la boite à ma femme...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina ALPINER MANUFACTURE (REF. AL-710KM4E6) .


Très jolie montre et super combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai finalement terminer la boite à ma femme...


Tu es doué mec


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu es doué mec


Merci Brice, c'est apprécier! J'envisage d'en faire un pour moi avec 75 séparation et 4 tirroirs pour les bracelets... Mais c'est environ 1000$ seulement pour les matériaux à pars de plusieurs heures de boulots.

Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Je ne connais pas cette marque mais j'aime ça, la cadran en particulier. 
Une micro française ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'attaque le weekend avec la IWC MKXVIII Heritage en Titanium sur un bracelet fait avec un sac USAF en canvas de 1967.

Cheers


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

La mauron d'apia est une montre étanche sans aucun joint, c'est la structure du boîtier qui rend la montré étanche. Et vu le prix ça doit pas être du micro brand à la scurfa 

Très beau modèle en tout cas . Et belle IWC, super aiguilles bleuies.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Sur Perlon


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je ne connais pas cette marque mais j'aime ça, la cadran en particulier.
> Une micro française ?


Salut,
il s'agit d'une marque Suisse crée en 2012 et comme le précise Bender, aucun joint pour assurer l'étanchéité, juste un usinage extrêmement précis et un sytème d'assemblage des différentes parties de la montre reliées entre elles à l'aide de charnières, sans contraintes, comme les brides de serrage... un modèle avec un design vraiment singulier, une finition vraiment belle et une production limitée qui l'a rend confidentielle... depuis qu'elle est à mon poignet, je m'impose d'alterner... pour que les autres copines ne soient pas trop jalouses... ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de terminer ce coffret pour les montres de ma conjointe, j'en ais profité pour prendre quelques photos. Il me manque le top que je vais faire sois en bois ou en vitre...


Superbe Simon =-!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


> Je ne m'en lasse pas...


Très sympa le combo, les vibes de cette montre j'adore et je ne la connaissais pas 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> toute la famille après réduction de collec'. La nomos achetée vendredi, super ces allemandes, 60gr sur canvas un délice de légèreté.


Nice Tom 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> toute la famille après réduction de collec'. La nomos achetée vendredi, super ces allemandes, 60gr sur canvas un délice de légèreté.


Et félicitations pour la nomos


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte la IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titane sur un bracelet en canvas fait à la main par DrunkArtStraps .


C'est nouveau ça Brice, très cool :-!
J'adore :-!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut les amis, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté de nouvelles...
Bref... Un bon dimanche à vous tous =)
J'ai acheté il y a quelques semaines, j'étais reparti pour une subC ND mais je ne les gardes pas bien longtemps à chaque fois 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3979.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Simon =-!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex!

Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> > Je ne m'en lasse pas...
> ...


Merci ??
Mauron Musy Armure


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est superbe  nouvelle arrivée?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet en cuir Horween November Sky par DrunkArtStraps
Bonne semaine à tous 
B


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est superbe  nouvelle arrivée?


Merci Brice, ça va faire 2 mois qu'elle est en ma possession.
Très agréable à porter et une taille idéale

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...









Odesláno z mého SM-A520F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch pour la soirée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

tenge said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi comme cadran, tres sympa en tt cas

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à tous =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop belle.  quelle est la taille de boitier ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner Manufacture sur un bracelet cuir Horween Essex et fait par DrunkArtStraps 
Bonne journée . B


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Instagram: @addictedtowatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle.  quelle est la taille de boitier ?


Merci Brice =)
Alors c'est du 42.3 sans lunette =) et presque 14 d'épaisseur à cause des 7 jours de PR. Mais ça se porte bien pour ma taille IMHO 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Merci Brice =)
> Alors c'est du 42.3 sans lunette =) et presque 14 d'épaisseur à cause des 7 jours de PR. Mais ça se porte bien pour ma taille IMHO
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est trop belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4010.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Petite nouvelle 
Bonne journée à tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  sur son bracelet métal aujourd'hui .


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


J'aime bcp


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp


Merci ☺ 
Un montre atypique qui collerait bien avec ton style ☺


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp


Pareil =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne vendredi... Enfin le week-end approche =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Pareil =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


il faut me rejoindre alors Messieurs ☺
Il ne reste que quelques pièces de cette Armure Numéro 1, produite à 100 pièces (tous cadrans confondus)... Si besoin de précisions, par Mp ici ou Instagram.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 sur un bracelet en canvas de 1967 USAF Pat DrunkArtStraps

TGIF.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pareil =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


X3!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

C'est Vendredi!








​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 sur un bracelet en canvas de 1967 USAF Pat DrunkArtStraps
> 
> TGIF.


Top ce combo Brice, vraiment très 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon week-end à toutes et à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end aussi 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno where are you? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche les amis









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche les amis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow toute qu'une bête, elle est vraiment superbe cette Diver!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Super! Fracture du pied 5 jours avant de partir pour 1 semaine à Cuba... Moi qui avais acheté des Full face diving mask avec palmes.... 








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga Ascent


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super! Fracture du pied 5 jours avant de partir pour 1 semaine à Cuba... Moi qui avais acheté des Full face diving mask avec palmes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas vrai ! Tu vas qd même pouvoir partir ?


DMCBanshee said:


> Wow toute qu'une bête, elle est vraiment superbe cette Diver!


Merci Simon =)


Apia said:


>


Nice cette Daytona =)

Zenith pour moi 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> C'est pas vrai ! Tu vas qd même pouvoir partir ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


J'ai une attelle spéciale donc oui je vais y aller quand même. Espérons que la douleur sois tolérable pour que je puisse nager quand même!

Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai une attelle spéciale donc oui je vais y aller quand même. Espérons que la douleur sois tolérable pour que je puisse nager quand même!
> 
> Tapawatch


Ca craint. Désolé. J'espère que tu pourras quand même profiter


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field Watch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

K-02 'Red Lake' LE Akrone

DMC, une revue pour toi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

je viens tout juste de recevoir cette NFW Shumate, je vais la porter en attendant les 30cm de neige annoncé!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP & DrunkArtStraps 









Raven Trekker & Haveston


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Et voilà un wristshot plus sympa de l'akrone K02 red lake. Cadran bleu nuit, difficile à prendre en photo. Très jolie watch pour le prix, titane, céramique ETA2892 TOP. 97gr sur rubber. Tu peux foncer DMC . En finition ça vaut bien une shogun ou pelagos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> Et voilà un wristshot plus sympa de l'akrone K02 red lake. Cadran bleu nuit, difficile à prendre en photo. Très jolie watch pour le prix, titane, céramique ETA2892 TOP. 97gr sur rubber. Tu peux foncer DMC . En finition ça vaut bien une shogun ou pelagos.


Hey merci des infos! Mais mon porte feuille semble moins heureux 

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party. I've been wearing the Alpina Manufacture KM710 tribute on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

I'm really fond of this baby and the mvt looks good too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Manufacture KM710 tribute sur un bracelet en canvas DrunkArtStraps


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey merci des infos! Mais mon porte feuille semble moins heureux
> 
> Simon


Lol... Au rhythm ou tu y va Simon =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin le weekend =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jour de repos


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Ma nouvelle: Armida A9


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

C'est quel diamètre ta flieger alpina brice ? 44 ?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Croyez le ou non, on a annulé nos vacances 8h avant de partir... Non pas à cause de mon pied cassé mais ma femme fais une mononucléose et elle a une douleur vive a la rate et de la fièvre depuis 5 jours


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un froid Sibérien ce matin -20 degré avec une vintage


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Croyez le ou non, on a annulé nos vacances 8h avant de partir... Non pas à cause de mon pied cassé mais ma femme fais une mononucléose et elle a une douleur vive a la rate et de la fièvre depuis 5 jours


Décidément. J'espère que ça va aller mieux pour ta famille.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Décidément. J'espère que ça va aller mieux pour ta famille.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex

Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry 1970 ce matin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> C'est quel diamètre ta flieger alpina brice ? 44 ?


Oui 44mm mais pas trop épaisse.  
Mon poignet mesure 6,8 pouces


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry 1970 ce matin


Très sympa celle ci Brice

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Combo d'hier ;-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Combo du jour ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga sur le bracelet ce matin. 
Très excité car ce matin a 6:00 j'ai commencé la journée avec une commande pour ce qui pourrait être ma deniere arrivée de 2017  elle devrait atterrir d'Angleterre avant Noël  peut être la deniere car je suis en discussion avec un AD de Longines pour un chrono Big Eye  mais ce sera peut être une arrivée pour 2018 même si je la commande cette semaine. J'ai vendu mes chronos Fortis et Alpina donc je suis prêt 

B


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Irreantum Magellan








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière arrivée d'Angleterre il y'a une heure.  
Farer Lander GMT

Ciao


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière arrivée d'Angleterre il y'a une heure.
> Farer Lander GMT
> 
> Ciao


Vraiment sympa, bravo pour ce choix !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Ah ouais.  trop bon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tinitini said:


> Vraiment sympa, bravo pour ce choix !


Merci. Je suis très content. Le cadran est superbe. Tres fun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bien sûr je continue la lune de miel avec ma Farer Lander GMT avec un bracelet à canvas/nylon ce matin. 
TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bien sûr je continue la lune de miel avec ma Farer Lander GMT avec un bracelet à canvas/nylon ce matin.
> TGIF


Superbe celle-là! J'aime vraiment la couleur de cadran avec les aiguilles GMT. Félicitations!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bien sûr je continue la lune de miel avec ma Farer Lander GMT avec un bracelet à canvas/nylon ce matin.
> TGIF


Ca fait un bon moment que j'y pense dur à cette Farer. Un poil trop chère (25-30%) à mon avis mais j'aime beaucoup le style et je suis un sucker pour une GMT. Donc Brice quand tu en raz le bol de la Farer donc dans un mois ou deux PM me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Merci ;-)


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB 051









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Les enfants se sont levé à 5h30 ce matin pour jouer avec leur cadeau d'hier soir, oulalala ils n'ont pas dormi longtemps! 








​


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Christmas walk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeux Noël à tous!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joyeux Noël  









Earlier had it on leather when we opened presents  
Can't wait to dive into that book


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MKXVIII Heritage aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai fais un ''petit'' décompte et j'espère que l'année 2018 va être un peu plus calme que 2017 avec 46 montres d'achetées!

Deaumar Ensign








Crossfire 500M 








Barbos Robur








Armida A8








Bulova Marine Star








Citizen BL5280-52E2








Citizen Titanium








Citizen Skyhawk








Deutsche Master GMT








Florijn








Marathon JDD








Tissot Seastar








MWI








Adora








Andowatch 








Artego 300M








Borealis Scout Sniper 








Bronze 6105 Homage








Deep Blue Alpha Marine 








Deep Blue Juggernaut II








Deep Blue Military 300








Dievas Zeta








Hager Commando








Helberg CH8 Domed 








Invicta Sub








Irreantum Magellan








Lanco 








Le Royal 








Marc & Sons Sub








NFW Shumate








Orion








Poljot Submariner








Poljot Titan








Prometheus Poseidon








Rolex Submariner








SEIKO 6309-7040 








Seiko 700A








SKX399 Bought and Mod this one








Squadron Diver








Steinhart Triton








Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea








Tevise








Wilson








Weros Seamaster Homage
Zixen Trimix









SKX007 Camo Mod que je n'ais pas encore reçu!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Tortue Camo!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh la la. Ca dégomme


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

De retour au boulot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut les copains ! 

Ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas posté ici, mais comme j'ai une Française au poignet aujourd'hui, c'est l'occasion de venir vous saluer ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut Reno. Content de te revoir ici. J’espère que tu vas bien et a passé un bon noël. 
Jolie cette Y&B avec les chiffres appliqués.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut Reno. Content de te revoir ici. J'espère que tu vas bien et a passé un bon noël.
> Jolie cette Y&B avec les chiffres appliqués.


Salut Brice ! Merci.

Tout va bien de mon côté.

C'est juste que l'été dernier, j'ai reçu "ma dernière montre", enfin celle qui a, d'une certaine manière, a "mis un terme" à ma collection (une DIDUN 'Royal Oak').

Après ça, très rapidement, j'ai senti une grosse baisse d'intérêt, et après 10 ans _pile poil_ dans ce hobby, j'ai nettement ralenti le rythme (ça m'a fait tout drôle !) 

Ça faisait deux ans déjà que le rythme des achats s'était ralenti&#8230; mais là, ça a été comme un coup d'arrêt net :-d

J'aime toujours les montres, je profite de ma collection telle qu'elle est (une bonne centaine de pièces, quand même), mais je suis moins obsédé que ces dernières années ; il m'arrive même certains jours de ne pas porter de montre :-x

Mais bon, je viens toujours sur WUS, mais plus en touriste qu'autre chose


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver
















​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday avec ma Longines Big Eye

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday avec ma Longines Big Eye
> 
> Bon week-end à tous


Superbe cette Chrono!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX Camo...








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Super combo avec le Canvas, le noir de la lunette ressors vraiment avec la cadran blanc!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Camo, bonne et heureuse année 2018 à tous! Bonheur, et santé c'est tout ce qui compte!!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super combo avec le Canvas, le noir de la lunette ressors vraiment avec la cadran blanc!


Merci. En plus ils n'en ont fait que 10


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

ce sont les plus grand surpris, grandement traités


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé 2018 avec la Farer Lander GMT


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année à tous, meilleurs vœux !!!

Pas de montre aujourd'hui =)

Belles montres les gars 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne année à tous et on se gèle à -12/-15 ici 

Je repars au boulot avec la Longines Big Eye


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
On se les gèle toujours ici


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne Journée!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

On se les gèle toujours ici.

Je porte ma Farer Lander GMT pour faire face au froid et pour FarerFriday 

Très bonne journée à tous 
B


















It felt really cold by the train tracks 









Much warmer in the train  later


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> On se les gèle toujours ici.
> 
> ...


Superbe les couleurs 

Pour te consoler un peu, ici il fais -38 avec le vent c'est GRAVE! Et on a reçu 20cm de neige la nuit dernière.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe les couleurs
> 
> Pour te consoler un peu, ici il fais -38 avec le vent c'est GRAVE! Et on a reçu 20cm de neige la nuit dernière.


Dingue ce temps aux usa


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Je n'ai jamais regretté d'avoir quitté New York pour venir m'installer au Portugal. Celui à qui j'ai vendu ma maison ne peux ouvrir la porte du garage à cause de la neige qui a glacé avec le blizzard. Au moins je n'ai pas ce problème à Estoril et je suis toujours content d'aller à Paris faire des stages d'horlogerie chez APH. Comme le montre cette montre que j'ai assemblé moi-même. Mécanisme ETA-6498.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence le week-end avec ma Raven Trekker and some


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ploprof bon week-end à vous tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Pour aujourd'hui, encore un "mod" facile à reproduire grâce aux dimensions standard des cadrans (28,5mm) sur ChronoTac (identique aux Steel BagelSport) fond et couronne visés. Un hommage aux Benthos AquaStar












.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces trois aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ces trois aujourd'hui


C'est top l'ami =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jlc amvox 2, bon dimanche à tous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

e29ville said:


> Pour aujourd'hui, encore un "mod" facile à reproduire grâce aux dimensions standard des cadrans (28,5mm) sur ChronoTac (identique aux Steel BagelSport) fond et couronne visés. Un hommage aux Benthos AquaStar
> View attachment 12784785
> View attachment 12784787
> .


Sympa tes mods =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Elle est super belle celle-là  tu as d'autres photos ? Et info ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux pilotes aujourd'hui


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

https://www.akrone.fr/produit/k-02-redlake/
le site 
http://http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/t217220-k-02-red-lake-le-akrone
ma revue

C'est une boîte frenchy à Nantes ils avaient fait une K01 toute céramique avec miyota. Là ils ont évolués et font chaque fois des séries limitées style halios, 500 modèles en tout avec plusieurs cadrans et hop. Ma plongeuse est une série limitée pour sponsoriser un recordman de plongée mais c'était à la base une plongeuse titane avec 3 cadrans (noir gris, bleu et une pvd). Cette red lake est limitée à 200 et ce bleu nuit profond est unique dans leur production.

On a titane, lunette céramique, indexs appliqués et sous le capot un 2892 réglé 5 positions comme un cosc (ils font assembler à Besançon dans un atelier qui répare de père en fils et bosse pour le SAV de certaines grandes marques, c'est du bon boulot, la mienne prends 3s en une semaine)

Pour toi qui aime les pilotes checkes dans montres la K03,










Et quelques photos en plus de la plongeuse :



















C'est du 41mm pour 12 d'épais donc contenu. Je pensais pas autant kiffer un micro brand, là franchement pour les détails, la finition (le bevel poli sur le boîtier en titane grade 5), le double AR coating, on est au niveau d'une PO2500 b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vieille plongeuse


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai négligé mon Oris 65 avec les quattres nouvelles de la fin de 2017. 
Fallait y remédier


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Pour faire des mods on a parfois le choix entre des montres absolument identiques: *AquaTac* et *Steel BagelSport*.

2 nouveaux cadrans avec de nouvelles aiguilles






de secondes _*ET VOILÀ! *_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut


J'aime bien cette Diver, beau combo en passant!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC LPP aujourd'hui au boulot


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de Bronze...








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Superbe. Classique. J'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte mon Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 sur un bracelet DrunkArtStraps en canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed out to a GTG with the Longines Big Eye chrono on natural Horween chromexcel leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot pour FliegerFriday et commencer le weekend


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Modèle de travail d'APH (Atelier Parisien d'Horlogerie) monté au cours de mon premier atelier (Introduction au Mouvement Mécanique) sur UNITAS-6497 (Lépine).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon compagnon de 27 ans 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mon compagnon de 27 ans
> B


On ne la vois pas souvent cella la!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée à tous!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking my dogs and it's cold outside  the polar LE Trieste seemed appropriate


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. Jour férié ici avec ma montre Field d' Origin Watch Co field sur un bracelet en canvas de DrunkArtStraps

Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bière Québécoise forte les trois pistoles et m'y IWC Heritage pour cuisiner


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous. Jour férié ici avec ma montre Field d' Origin Watch Co field sur un bracelet en canvas de DrunkArtStraps
> 
> Cheers. B


Jolie celle-là, j'aime bien le cadran des secondes.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dôme 








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bière Québécoise forte les trois pistoles et m'y IWC Heritage pour cuisiner


Cette bière est fabriquer pas très loin de chez moi, nous avons plusieurs bonne bière fait au Québec... Content de voir qu'elle est apprécié chez vous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cette bière est fabriquer pas très loin de chez moi, nous avons plusieurs bonne bière fait au Québec... Content de voir qu'elle est apprécié chez vous!


elle est super bonne en effet. Il paraît qu'ils ont en un autre qui est super. J'ai oublié le nom


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Faudra bientôt changer de pseudo Brice, je propose PilotDad, CanvasFlieger, .










petit try out sur rubber avec l'aqua terra. Très comfy ce combo.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut les copains


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'attend l'autobus scolaire avec mon garçon








​


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4134.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La journée avec la Alpina Manufacture 









Ce soir avec l'Origin Watch Co


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très chouette celle-là. Ce cadran


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Faudra bientôt changer de pseudo Brice, je propose PilotDad, CanvasFlieger, .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah oui. Tu as une bonne idée.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très chouette celle-là. Ce cadran


Merci Brice 

Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20180119_121042169_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

un tit hommage que les connoisseurs apprécieront


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 








​


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

back en breitling


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis

FarerFriday avec la Lander GMT 

TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Seahorse, j'adore le bracelet.

















​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui (photos pas du jour)&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Big


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Avec une bière fraîche 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Super cool cette montre.

Bon dimanche à toi aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars et bonne semaine à tous. Comme d'habitude je la commence avec ma IWC MKXVIII LPP  sur un bracelet en cuir «.Horween November Sky «. fait par DrunkArtStraps  
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne GenII ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille LCD pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tout les écoles sont fermées ici, Neige, Pluie verglaçante, Pluie etc....








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une vieille LCD pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


Trop bon. 
J'ai une vielle Pulsar chez mes parents en France. Si j'y vais cet été je la ramènerai


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui 








Empruntée pour quelques semaines

Et


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye  aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pantor Seahorse aujourd'hui








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Le verglas est magnifique aujourd'hui!
















​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon week-end à tous ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Triton ce soir et Tartare de Saumon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour la Triton ce soir et Tartare de Saumon


Très jolie montre et plat fort appétissant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite







vintage pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très jolie montre et plat fort appétissant


Merci Reno! Malgré ses dimensions assez grande cette Triton est très confotable à porter. Le tartare de ma femme est toujours délicieux 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Plongeuse plus âgé que moi en ce Samedi!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon Week-End ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop bon.
> J'ai une vielle Pulsar chez mes parents en France. Si j'y vais cet été je la ramènerai


:-!

Merci Brice.

Celle-ci est un héritage familial&#8230; elle appartenait à un de mes oncles (parti trop tôt).

C'est une bizarrerie de chez OMEGA, uniquement produite en 1977, en pleine vague quartz.

Je la porte périodiquement, en repensant au tonton


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le Grand Œil


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Comme d'habitude le lundi c'est le tour de la IWCMKXVIII LPP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Vraiment remarquable, ce boîtier |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un vieux chrono quartz des années 90 pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les amis  
Une journée Alpina qui débute avec mon chrono Startime sur un bracelet cuir Drewstrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M Sur Canvas


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec l'alpina Manufacture


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate Sur Canvas








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heure du Super Bowl


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Une de mes préférée.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille anadigit pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux micros aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut
Je porte le prototype Mercer Durham aujourd'hui. Bonne taille et proportions avec un beau mélange de surfaces brossées et polies. Le cadran «.Cocoa.» avec un effet «.sunburst.» est superbe aussi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Je porte le prototype Mercer Durham aujourd'hui. Bonne taille et proportions avec un beau mélange de surfaces brossées et polies. Le cadran «.Cocoa.» avec un effet «.sunburst.» est superbe aussi.


Superbe ce cadran!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La ''petite'' dernière Makara Hawksbill








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut
> Je porte le prototype Mercer Durham aujourd'hui. Bonne taille et proportions avec un beau mélange de surfaces brossées et polies. Le cadran «.Cocoa.» avec un effet «.sunburst.» est superbe aussi.


C'est très beau :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma "vieille" _Sous-Marine_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230; en Octobre de cette année, elle fêtera ses 10 ans


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Business trip à Wilmington avec la Big Eye


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4272.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vendredi soir je commence le week-end avec la Farer


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

chouette


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

pardon, chuete


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

pas d'owl lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merci.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4314.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'avais commencé la journée avec l'Alpina puis j'ai changé pour le prototype Mercer Durham


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai alterné ces deux


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vintage familiale pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

J'attends une scurfa diver one blue aujourd'hui !  Et j'ai vu qu'une silicone v2 sera prévue en fin d'année|>










sinon je porte ça depuis le 1 :-d. On dirait pas mais 130gr sur le rubber, 14mm d'épais c'est très confortable cette version de la superocean.


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4337.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
J'ai un peu négligé ma IWC LPP avec les arrivées depuis la period me des fêtes: la Farer, la Longines, la Monta et puis il y a mon autre IWC Heritage que je porte bcp 
Donc je la porte aujourd'hui car elle était jalouse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bender.Folder said:


> J'attends une scurfa diver one blue aujourd'hui !  Et j'ai vu qu'une silicone v2 sera prévue en fin d'année|>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe :-!

J'avais eu la chance d'avoir entre les mains (pour quelques heures seulement hélas) une _SuperOcéan_, et j'avais été bluffé


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

merci  breitling est plus reconnu pour ses chronos et autres montres typées aviation mais ces superocean sont forts bien faites, précises et durables. J'ai aucun regret de mes ex planet ocean , c'est bien plus portable, léger et tout aussi précis, sauf le mouvement qui reste un classique 2824 mais bon, en qualité breitling.










vite fait  . Reçue en 2j merci dhl, commandée dimanche déposée hier aprem. J'ai monté un canvas en hommage à Brice . Le bleu délavé style Tudor marine nationale est réussi, la lunette peut donner des leçons aux suisses on sent que paul est plongeur pro. Une jolie grab and go plongeuse quartz. J'avais donné ma première à un patient au boulot qui noyait ses montres sous la douche, ça fait 2 ans que sa scurfa est toujours vivante et bien étanche.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> merci  breitling est plus reconnu pour ses chronos et autres montres typées aviation mais ces superocean sont forts bien faites, précises et durables. J'ai aucun regret de mes ex planet ocean , c'est bien plus portable, léger et tout aussi précis, sauf le mouvement qui reste un classique 2824 mais bon, en qualité breitling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations  j'aime bcp ma Scurfa aussi, je préfère la bleu à ma MS17. 
Au point le canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







pour moi


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec ma vintage&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 









J'adore cette Farer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

C'est le week-end


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'attaque le samedi avec ma Scurfa DiverOne GenII


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille Russe pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Revenu de Cuba hier soir, j'ai reçu cette Allemande entre temps!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Avec quelques heures de retard ??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

Je débute la semaine avec ma IWC MKXVIII LPP sur un bracelet en cuir Horween English Tan Dublin

Excellente journée à tous


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Oulala, les copains, le niveau général des montres de ce sujet est beaucoup trop élevé ! :-d

Il va falloir que je rabaisse tout ça au plus vite, avec cette innocente quartz LCD des années 80 :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime pour moi aujourd'hui, bonne journée à tous!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut

La Farer gmt aujourd'hui


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec ma 'quartz' des années 80 :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Monta Triumph 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours _Full 80s'_ pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi!!


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Salut les ami, aujourd'hui j'ai choisi Le Monstre







A la prochaine!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!








​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un régulateur sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ce Dimanche ensoleillé, un squelette sino-germanique qui a fêté ses 10 ans l'année dernière


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007 








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Bonne semaine à tous

Monta Triumph


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les gars!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne semaine les gars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très cool cette Dievas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Parfaite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour affronter le froid polaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin, la neige commence à fondre!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Wow c'est trop beau


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Je porte ma Longines Big Eye sur un bracelet en cuir Horween pit moss


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin vendredi!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arriver il y a moins de 10 minutes. J'ai eu la Prometheus Poseidon dans les même couleurs mais je préfère la Seafarer pour son design du boitier...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La tourner matinale pour nourrir les animaux








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La vieille *PIRATRON* pour un Samedi sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Arriver il y a moins de 10 minutes. J'ai eu la Prometheus Poseidon dans les même couleurs mais je préfère la Seafarer pour son design du boitier...


Je suis d'accord. Bien plus jolie, des lignes superbes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai récupéré mon nato canvas hier que mon ami Art réparait. Il me tardait de le porter et je l'ai mis sur mon chrono Alpina pour un petit workout et petit déjeuner tardif.










Zoé took these pics yesterday as I was driving us back home. She then used Snapseed to modify them. She did a pretty good job  Future WIS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai récupéré mon nato canvas hier que mon ami Art réparait. Il me tardait de le porter et je l'ai mis sur mon chrono Alpina pour un petit workout et petit déjeuner tardif.
> 
> Zoé took these pics yesterday as I was driving us back home. She then used Snapseed to modify them. She did a pretty good job  Future WIS


Super ce Nato/Canvas!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz&#8230; b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4652-Modifier-2.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé, ma 6ième Cave Dweller II. Je n'avais jamais eu de grise et le mouvement ETA...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé, ma 6ième Cave Dweller II. Je n'avais jamais eu de grise et le mouvement ETA...


Félicitations  Une montre tres cool. J'en avais eu une des premières séries mais malheureusement elle était trop grosse pour moi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la Longines Big Eye aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations  Une montre tres cool. J'en avais eu une des premières séries mais malheureusement elle était trop grosse pour moi.


Merci Brice, je ne pensais pas aimer autant ce cadran gris!









​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Brice, je ne pensais pas aimer autant ce cadran gris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grise et bleu sont mes préférées


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour a tous ! je n'arrive pas a poster de mon telephone, il semble y avoir un problème :/
une petit coucou de loin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour a tous ! je n'arrive pas a poster de mon telephone, il semble y avoir un problème :/
> une petit coucou de loin
> View attachment 12958771


Superbe cette GMT Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière...








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même mais que j'ai installé sur Oyster








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je reste avec la même mais que j'ai installé sur Oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tres cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis 
Tchintchin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je prépare la marinade au Jack Daniel's pour le Bison de ce soir...








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horween chromexcel X2 with DrunkArtStraps and AllenEdmonds


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche a tous !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche a tous !
> View attachment 12964193


O_O

*WOW.*

|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un régulateur pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un Alexandre  
tjrs aussi cool cette MM :-!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci l'ami 



Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> *WOW.*
> 
> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci Simon aussi, je ne peux plus participer de mon telephone... quelle frustration 
et je ne sais pas comment faire pour réactiver mon compte... bizarre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Merci Simon aussi, je ne peux plus participer de mon telephone... quelle frustration
> et je ne sais pas comment faire pour réactiver mon compte... bizarre


Vraiment moche ça, j'espère que tu règlera le problème rapidement!

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai enfin réussi wew...
Bonne semaine à tous !









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> J'ai enfin réussi wew...
> Bonne semaine à tous !
> 
> 
> ...


Jolies photos et montre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4694.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Hot hot hot!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jolies photos et montre


Merci Brice =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon dimanche à tous


Superbe Brice, elle est sur ma liste depuis un bout... J'hésite entre la lunette noir ou rouge. Question peut-être stupide mais est-ce qu'elle est encore mieux en vrai?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040, mon année de naissance








​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pour la soirée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pour la soirée


Encore une fois, j'adore le contraste de la lunette noir au cadran blanc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Borealis Scout Sniper et balade de Quad en famille.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Encore une fois, j'adore le contraste de la lunette noir au cadran blanc.


Merci bcp. Pendant un moment, je préférais ma PVD avec lunette bleu mais je crois que la polaire ma convaincu


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée à tous!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Eye


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Allemande aujourd'hui


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype de la Durham


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Bon vendredi à tous


J'adore le bleu du cadran! Un peu déçu du bleu abysse de ma seaforth. Il parait presque toujours noir.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BubbleFree said:


> J'adore le bleu du cadran! Un peu déçu du bleu abysse de ma seaforth. Il parait presque toujours noir.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Merci bcp. Ce bleu est magique
Mince alors. J'ai commandé une bleu abysse


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci bcp. Ce bleu est magique
> Mince alors. J'ai commandé une bleu abysse


T'inquiète, la montre est absolument magnifique. Seulement, le bleu est très discret. Il est seulement apparent sous certaines lumières. Je préférais le bleu sunburst de la première gen. Bref, je ne crois pas que tu seras déçu ?.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses St-Patrick!








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Suisse pour un Dimanche sous la neige&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une petite Suisse pour un Dimanche sous la neige&#8230;


J'aime bcp cette Suisse  
Bon dimanche


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aime bcp cette Suisse


Merci Brice 

En Mai, elle aura 8 ans (ça ne nous rajeunit pas).

À l'époque, c'était un substitut acceptable à une montre qui m'avait rendu fou :










qui inaugurait le 8500 manufacture chez Omega 

J'étais allé l'essayer en boutique, à Versailles&#8230; mais à 5100 € le bout, j'avais dû me faire une raison, ça n'allait pas arriver :-(

Je m'étais donc rabattu sur cette très démocratique _LeLocle_&#8230; :-!










(et son superbe fond)




















> Bon dimanche


|>


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Aujourd'hui une Raketa, moddée gaucher (ma marque de fabrique). Néanmoins je dois rappeler que le mouvement 2614 H n'est pas automatique. J'aime le cadran et la principale difficulté du moddeur est de trouver un cadran qui aille.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour affronter la neige&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4767.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci, elle se porte très bien au poignet!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Big Eye


Cool set up Brice... Like like

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


>


Nice =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous... Bon mercredi =)
Une au delà des mers pour moi









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci, elle se porte très bien au poignet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy Simon, j'adore =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sexy Simon, j'adore =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex!

Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Chinon* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Mercredi à tous!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée!








​


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Aujourd'hui une "mod" pour mon épouse qui se plaint que toutes mes montres soient des "lefties". Sur base BagelSport celle-ci est en attente d'une aiguille des secondes verte, afin de "matcher" le verre.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je change pour une autre vieille Diver et ''Ride'' de ski de fond avec Rambo








​


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Et moi pas de neige, mais du paddle surf sous le soleil avec mon épouse et sa Seiko 5 moddée avec cadran *explorer* de Raffles-Time (SNK809 7S26-02J0)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


 j'adore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Ce qui m'a intéressé avec le mod de cette Invicta ce n'est pas l'inscription "Fifthy Five Fathoms" mais le cadran bleu facile à assortir avec un insert bleu. L'étanchéité de cette montre est suffisante pour mes expériences aquatiques: Paddle surf à Cascais.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'avais cette vieille 'Port Royal' au poignet :


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai l'*ENERGIA* au poignet :


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tockr Air Defender


 wow

Super cool, Brice :-!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai enfin trouvé une Seiko Monster de première génération comme neuf avec la boite et papier d'origine. Les prix de ces Monster on vraiment augmenter depuis les dernières années...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye et DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai la *Chenonceau* au poignet :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vendredi!!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses Pâques à tous!








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Très jolie! J'adore le contraste avec le Canvas/Nato


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivé il y a quelques minutes...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française vintage pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma femme a préparé un bon Tarte de Saumon et un de Légumes...








​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ma femme a préparé un bon Tarte de Saumon et un de Légumes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the watch Simon? 🤣

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Where is the watch Simon? 🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Dans mon estomac 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon week-end à vous ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Superbe cette Pepsi Alex! Tu as ajouter plusieurs grosses pièces dans ta collection dans les derniers mois

Enjoy em all 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi








​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow Superbe cette Pepsi Alex! Tu as ajouter plusieurs grosses pièces dans ta collection dans les derniers mois
> 
> Enjoy em all
> 
> Tapawatch


Merci l'ami, je suis content avec cette Pepsi ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeux dimanche









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une mamie pour aujourd'hui :


Bcp de charme cette *mamie* =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine 🤪
Voilà pour moi, j'adore la grande date et le gros œil 🤩
À vrai dire c'est ma montre préférée









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bcp de charme cette *mamie* =)


Merci Alex 

Et encore, le plus intéressant est à l'intérieur :



















Ça fait 9 ans que je l'ai, c'était mon cadeau pour mes 38 ans 

Par contre elle n'est pas 100% d'origine (mais le vendeur m'avait prévenu dès le départ) : Les aiguilles (heures-minutes) et la couronne ne sont pas d'origine. 
Je ne me souviens plus si le verre avait été changé :think:

Sinon, elle tourne comme une horloge :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine 🤪
> Voilà pour moi, j'adore la grande date et le gros œil 🤩
> À vrai dire c'est ma montre préférée


Il faut admettre qu'elle est superbe :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Il faut admettre qu'elle est superbe :-!


Merci Reno =)


Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Et encore, le plus intéressant est à l'intérieur :
> 
> ...


Sympa la meca, ça fait toujours plaisir un mouvement qui va bien =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour... Bonne journée à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Lituanienne pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une 1985 pour moi...








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette plongeuse, j'adore le style du boitier.








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, _forcément_, en ce *12 Avril* Anniversaire :


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Il faut admettre qu'elle est superbe :-!


X2
Je l'adore aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


Best PO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* A1 pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon vendredi 13 =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

D'hier soir et de ce matin :mrgreen:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bien que le temps ne s'y prête pas, j'ai ressorti la _*Sous-Marine*_&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pour la soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française vintage pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *KELTON*&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

J'ai porté la Triumph au boulot 









Et l'Ocean Rover ce soir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à vous =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hellooo les gars, bonne journée =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Tockr Air Defender + Hix Design


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Gros quartz pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


J'adore cette POLJOT :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste avec mon énorme quartz d'hier&#8230; seul changement, un autre ZULU :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> J'adore cette POLJOT :-!


Merci Reno! Bon Dimanche 

Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Tockr Air Defender + Hix Design


Sympa ça Brice, ça change =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Très cool Simon, stowa à du s'inspirer de cette russe... Jolie jolie =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je reste avec mon énorme quartz d'hier&#8230; seul changement, un autre ZULU :


Un dimanche dans la subtilité Reno =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rien au poignet ce dimanche, un signe de guérison éventuelle ??

Bon dimanche à tous =) 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Très cool Simon, stowa à du s'inspirer de cette russe... Jolie jolie =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex 

Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Sympa ça Brice, ça change =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oui un peu  elle dégomme à 45mm. 
Quelque chose de différent pour une fois.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un dimanche dans la subtilité Reno =)


Subtilité _est_ mon deuxième prénom :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec le monstre b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce vieux chrono aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR Aquascope


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la







b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3ieme Monster en un mois pour moi!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye  sur un bracelet cuir Horween English Tan Dublin par DrunkArtStraps


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle est belle cette Vacheron Constantin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas de changement pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punaise. C'est trop bon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous


Je me joins au concert de louanges de mes petits camarades, c'est une pure merveille


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci à tous, ça fait plaisir 


Reno said:


> Je me joins au concert de louanges de mes petits camarades, c'est une pure merveille





Jeep99dad said:


> Punaise. C'est trop bon





Apia said:


> Quelle est belle cette Vacheron Constantin


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin vendredi, et je viens de recevoir une nouvelle voiture 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Enfin vendredi, et je viens de recevoir une nouvelle voiture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Farer Lander aujourd'hui. J'adore cette montre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu cette après-midi









​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

So cool, and I love Iso =) 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et super samedi à tous. 
Il va faire 27 degrés, soleil et ciel bleu cette après-midi ☀ pas d'humidité non plus donc un temps parfait pour aller boire quelques bières à la terrasse de mon café préféré


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine* pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Même *Sous-Marine*, différent ZULU cuir&#8230;




































(photos d'hier, date mise à jour entretemps)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Apia said:


>


Une bête cette montre , j'adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Au menu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Au menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très jolie cette Sinn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ocean Rover ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une mamie aujourd'hui :


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

salut les WIS .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


La texture de ce cadran et sa couleur sknt géniales


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et Excel vendredi à tous 
Soleil ciel bleu et 31 degrés ici


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous, piscine et vin blanc pour nous.
Bon week-end =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager ce matin. 
Bon samedi à tous.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Mauron Musy & Canvas Barton


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cette après-midi j'ai visité mes deux ADs et voilà le résultat


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool cette Aikon (avec un brin de royal oak  ) !

Jaeger ça me fait trop rien mais c'est une belle maison. Enjoy .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cette après-midi j'ai visité mes deux ADs et voilà le résultat


 Wow ! Tu t'es fait plaisir, Brice :-!

Félicitations


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Cette Daytona est vraiment une pure merveille


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> Cool cette Aikon (avec un brin de royal oak  ) !
> 
> Jaeger ça me fait trop rien mais c'est une belle maison. Enjoy .


Merci. La finition de la Aikon war superbe et le cadran clou de Paris est géniale, j'adore la manière dont la lumière reflète des ces petites pyramides.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Wow ! Tu t'es fait plaisir, Brice :-!
> 
> Félicitations


Un petit peu  j'avais vendu plusieurs. Je continue la purge et ja vais essayer d'acheter un SubC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je commence la semaine avec la JLC


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Apia said:


>


What is it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

tenge said:


> What is it?


https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/croft/products/sp-5058-02


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Je commence la semaine avec la JLC


Waaaoouuhhh super Brice 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Heloowww les gars









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Waaaoouuhhh super Brice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci bcp. Je l'adore. 
Du coup je la reporte aujourd'hui


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pour la journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Je commence la semaine avec la JLC


La grande classe, Brice :-!


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

On the beach...









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> La grande classe, Brice :-!


Merci bcp Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille marque Française disparue : *AVYSTYLE* (qui marche un peu quand elle a envie)&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maurice-Lacroix Aikon 
J'adore le cadran clous de Paris et la finition du boitier et bracelet est superbe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce soir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
De nouveau la JLC aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Maurice-Lacroix Aikon
> J'adore le cadran clous de Paris et la finition du boitier et bracelet est superbe


Superbe aussi, cette ML


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la *Radio Room* au poignet&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Je porte la nouvelle Scurfa DiverOne bleu sans date


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui pour la fête des mères. 
La ML pour le déjeuner et après-midi



















La Farer pour dinner au restau ce soir.










Turbo says Hi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Good morning and happy Monday everyone ☀
I am wearing the Maurice Lacroix Aikon with the blue clous de Paris dial.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonsoir


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Like yesterday ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une grosse ABC aujourd'hui, juste pour le fun&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


> Like yesterday ;-)


J'adore quand tu postes cette montre


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma JLC Master Control Date Sector Dial sur un cuir veg tan bleu qui vient de la tannerie Haas en France. 
Salut


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte ma JLC Master Control Date Sector Dial *sur un cuir veg tan bleu* qui vient de la tannerie Haas en France.
> Salut


Ils étaient faits l'un pour l'autre


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'adore quand tu postes cette montre


Merci beaucoup
J'en suis vraiment fan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Ils étaient faits l'un pour l'autre


Merci  je suis d'accord


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
JLC Master Control Date 25eme Anniversaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je commence le week-end avec ma JLC Master Control Date Sector dial sur un bracelet cuir Barenia de France


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon samedi matin les gars


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Avec madame









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Avec madame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super duo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Le prototype de la Alkin ModelOne


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise à 5$ aujourd'hui&#8230;














































C'est d'ordinaire ma montre "de sport", mais j'avais envie de la porter aujourd'hui (pour l'occasion sur un ZULU cuir)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une récente trouvaille de broc'&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Seconde filante_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Difficile de choisir :s









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Decision decision
Sous cet angle elles ont l'air grosses mais elles passent bien 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà... Ça c'est fait =)
Mauvaise luminosité, je posterais de belles photos demain 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Croco friendly? Ils sont gros ?
Belle cette jlc 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Croco friendly? Ils sont gros ?
> Belle cette jlc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Assez oui.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après la _Royal Oak_ d'Alex, on va redescendre d'un cran avec mes quartzouilles d'un autres âge

Tout quartz aujourd'hui&#8230;

Depuis ce matin, une vieille anadigit :





































Et pour ce soir, la TIMEX (non) Indiglo ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je vais vous embêter avec la nouvelle venue 
Un cadeau d'anniversaire de ma part :_!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je vais vous embêter avec la nouvelle venue
> Un cadeau d'anniversaire de ma part :_!


Tu ne nous embêtes pas du tout, on ne verra jamais assez de photos de cette merveille :-!

Encore félicitations


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Tu ne nous embêtes pas du tout, on ne verra jamais assez de photos de cette merveille :-!
> 
> Encore félicitations


Merci Reno 

Je suis très content de cette offshore









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno
> 
> Je suis très content de cette offshore


Et ça se comprend :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec ma *TIMEX* de broc'&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno
> 
> Je suis très content de cette offshore
> 
> ...


Superbe acquisition et un joyeux anniversaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe acquisition et un joyeux anniversaire


Merci Brice 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Superbe et classique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. JLC aujourd'hui


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec une Française&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Encore avec une Française&#8230;


Ça faisait longtemps =)
Sympa cette française =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça faisait longtemps =)
> Sympa cette française =)


Merci Alex ;-)

Ouais, elle est bien délire ^_^


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars

Le prototype de la nouvelle Monta OK aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu cette Skin Diver hier, je l'adore! Je suis en plein travaux chez moi, installation piscine, trottoir autour et de l'aménagement paysager, donc je n'ais pas beaucoup de temps pour le forum!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end les gars 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai reçu cette Skin Diver hier, je l'adore! Je suis en plein travaux chez moi, installation piscine, trottoir autour et de l'aménagement paysager, donc je n'ais pas beaucoup de temps pour le forum!


Cool cette skin diver Simon =-!!
Bonne chance avec les travaux 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je porte mon chronographe français antique.










Photo en gros plan...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
Le prototype de la nouvelle Monta Ocean King


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







_'Croix du Sud'_ à quartz pour affronter la canicule&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite Speed pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Impressionnante celle-là aussi, avec le cadran météorite et les chiffres romains |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Petite Speed pour aujourd'hui&#8230;



Elle devait s'ennuyer la montre lune =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Elle devait s'ennuyer la montre lune =)


Ça faisait un petit moment qu'elle n'était pas sortie, en effet ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop bonne celle la


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Cool cette skin diver Simon =-!!
> Bonne chance avec les travaux
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Je l'aime bien, elle fait très ''Classe'' félicitation Brice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu cette-après-midi, je ne suis pas très Pilot normalement mais j'aime bien cette Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je l'aime bien, elle fait très ''Classe'' félicitation Brice.


Merci bcp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Reçu cette-après-midi, je ne suis pas très Pilot normalement mais j'aime bien cette Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


Félicitations  
Elle est super cette Hami.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Amphibian 710 au poignet pour supporter la canicule (et les orages en continu) :














































Et j'en profite pour faire un état des lieux de ma collection (étendue) de Vostok :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Hami


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


>


Superbe montre, magnifique photo :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En vacances demain 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

À nouveau avec la


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Je porte ma JLC Master Control Date Sector dial (un modèle fait seulement en 2017) sur le bracelet cuir Barenia bleu de ma Farer.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> En vacances demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Profite-en au max! Moi aussi je suis en vacances pour 2 semaines à partir de demain. Ça va faire du bien!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Profite-en au max! Moi aussi je suis en vacances pour 2 semaines à partir de demain. Ça va faire du bien!!


Merci l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Tu utilises un différent format Brice ? T'es photos n'apparaissent pas sur le smart phone

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah elle m'avait bien manqué cette vc 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu utilises un différent format Brice ? T'es photos n'apparaissent pas sur le smart phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Non. Toujours pareil


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" Française pour aujourd'hui ^_^


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Then


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe pour la fds!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ces trois aujourd'hui

Early morning with the Farer Pointing II









Then stopped by the AD and this happened









And finally the Boldr Voyager poolside


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Junghans Max Bill aujourd'hui 
Bon dimanche à tous 


















38mm is borderline Small i admit but i dig the Watch style. I do want to grab a Meister Driver at some point.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous 
Junghans Max Bill


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Je porte ma JLC Sector sur un bracelet cuir Barenia de Farer. 
Ciao 
Brice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gracieuseté de Madame&#8230;.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Vraiment très cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Gracieuseté de Madame&#8230;.


Super montre et photos aussi la bouffe fait envie.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut a tous.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci Brice! Cette JLC est impeccable 


Jeep99dad said:


> Salut a tous.


Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday avec la Pointing II édition limitée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ca y est je suis en vacances et pars à la plage demain. Cette beauté vient d'arriver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ride de Quad cette après-midi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche à tous!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine les Gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Promenade avec ma femme et les enfants


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Marathon SAR, elle est très confortable au poignet.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Pas de plongée (sic ;( - option passe-partout !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas posté, j'étais en vadrouille pour les vacances









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Cette vieille chose :


Ya plus de piles Reno ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ya plus de piles Reno ?


C'était le jour du changement de batteries ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas posté, j'étais en vadrouille pour les vacances


Une pure merveille


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas posté, j'étais en vadrouille pour les vacances
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est trop belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Monta Triumph aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci les gars, cette overseas est fantastique avec tellement de détails pour mon plus grand plaisir.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Celle ci aujourd'hui =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Celle ci aujourd'hui =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toute qu'une bête! Elle est vraiment jolie celle-là Alex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLC aujourd'hui


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Helberg CH6 pour le Souper.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Helberg CH6 pour le Souper.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz, avec une vieille marque Française aujourd'hui disparue :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Jaime bcp cette photo et j'adore la montre aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLC Master Control Date Sector


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du quartz&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bon week-end à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 que j'ai moi même modifiée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous...
J'aime beaucoup ce modèle =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette Vintage Chrono, bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
JLC ce matin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Camo SKX007. Je reste pres de la piscine avec 34 au thermometre et 42 avec humidex .♀

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.









Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chenonceau* pour une nouvelle journée de canicule b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *Chenonceau* pour une nouvelle journée de canicule b-)


Très cool celle la. Le derrière du boîtier est super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon mardi à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très cool celle la. Le derrière du boîtier est super


Merci beaucoup, Brice.

Oui elle est très réussie


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Le boîtier me fait penser à loverseas, sympathique =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vc overseas sur bracelet cuir, des vibes plus habillé en qlq sorte.
Des photos 🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Enem Skin Diver


Oris ont bien copié =)
Très cool Simon

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> JLC ce matin


Berry Berry nice Brice =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Enem Skin Diver


Je l'aime bcp celle la


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Oris ont bien copié =)
> Très cool Simon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'aime bcp celle la


Merci les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le boîtier me fait penser à loverseas, sympathique =)


Merci Alex


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLC Sector sur un bracelet cuir chromexcel par OysterCamau  


















Vendriez vous cette beauté pour aider à l'achat d'une Rolex SubC?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour une subc non Brice, yen a partout, tellement à vrai dire que ça devient banale à mon avis =)
Les sub sont top mais yen a énormément, pour cette raison ça casse un peu le mythe...
Sinon... J'adore ... J'en ai eu qlq unes mais j'avais l'impression d'être comme la plupart des gens dans mes entourages... Par conséquent je me suis séparé de toute mes subc... La verte, classic avec date, ND...
Bonne chance avec ta décision=)

Ps : très jolie JLC 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5227.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mon chrono Alpina Startimer Big date sur un Toxicnato


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Sur Isofrane


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Croatia !

IMG_5247.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à vous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bonne semaine à tous


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut et bonne semaine à tous


Tu t'orientes sur la subc Brice ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai une evant bleue qui arrive, j'ai hâte de la voir.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tenge said:


>


Superbe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu t'orientes sur la subc Brice ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


C'est bien possible


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. Bon mardi à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.♀









Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, la croix Maltée aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Copeau said:


> Croatia !
> 
> IMG_5247.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Beats England, yeah!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin arrivée =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Enfin arrivée =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup la luminescence =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Enfin arrivée =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours eu un penchant pour ces Evant, j'aime bien le style vintage, congrats Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Radio Room* pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Bon vendredi également !

IMG_5324.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Offshore pour moi ce week-end...
Happy week end à tous =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement, j'avais oublié celle-ci qui vient d'arriver









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Joyeux 14 juillet !

IMG_5358.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon dimanche les gars!









Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe sous la canicule.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko STO Turtle pour la coupe du monde de foot and l'anniversaire de Zoe 


















⚪⚽

Vive la France  
Bravo les bleus


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































Je réalise qu'en Septembre (Octobre ?), elle fêtera ses *10 ans* O_O comme le temps passe&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, _évidemment_, la Speed&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Pour aujourd'hui, _évidemment_, la Speed&#8230;


Nice Reno 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Évidemment =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Nice Reno


Merci Alex ;-)

Je te retourne le compliment, cette Royal Oak est juste phénoménale :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> C'est bien possible


Alors alors ? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous


Aïe aïe aïe aïe&#8230; celle-là, elle fait vraiment mal 

Alex, tu as vraiment une collection de fou furieux :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, *Sous-Marine* en contraste maximal :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, *Sous-Marine* en contraste maximal :


Merci l'ami, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de montres, juste 4 =)

Belles photos de la française, c'est frais sur le rubber blanc 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dans l'instant, j'avais envie de porter l'offshore, même au bureau 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à décider entre or rose ou platinum :think:

Aie aie aie









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Je n'arrive pas à décider entre or rose ou platinum :think:
> 
> Aie aie aie
> 
> ...


Platinum. Trop cool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je continue avec ma Bathyscaphe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de montres, juste 4 =)
> 
> Belles photos de la française, c'est frais sur le rubber blanc


Merci Alex ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je n'arrive pas à décider entre or rose ou platinum :think:
> 
> Aie aie aie


Nan, y a pas, je maintiens, tu es un fou furieux :-d

Comme Brice, la *platine*.

D'abord parce que c'est le top du top, ensuite parce que d'expérience, le cadran blanc avec le boîtier or (quelle que soit la nuance), c'est pas l'idéal, pour moi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Je n'arrive pas à décider entre or rose ou platinum :think:
> 
> Aie aie aie
> 
> ...


Platinum aussi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jaime bcp cette Alpina pour la plage aussi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une cousine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Une cousine


Super jolie cette cousine 

Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je continue avec ma Bathyscaphe


J'ai raté l'arrivée de celle ci.
Super Brice 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

C'est l'unanimité pour la platine 
Il va falloir sacrifier des montres 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Une cousine


Trop beau ce chrono vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> J'ai raté l'arrivée de celle ci.
> Super Brice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci  la petite dernière


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Numéro 120









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop beau ce chrono vintage


Merci Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est l'unanimité pour la platine
> Il va falloir sacrifier des montres


Mais heu&#8230; sérieux Alex, tu as vraiment le blé pour t'offrir une Lange platine ? :-s

On est d'accord que même d'occase, c'est plus de 20K ? O_O


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Mais heu&#8230; sérieux Alex, tu as vraiment le blé pour t'offrir une Lange platine ? :-s
> 
> On est d'accord que même d'occase, c'est plus de 20K ? O_O


Ça c'est fait 
Euhhh... C'est presque le double Reno, a 20 j'aurais étais ravi ?










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça c'est fait
> Euhhh... C'est presque le double Reno, a 20 j'aurais étais ravi ?


O_O

Ah ouais.

On a affaire à un sérieux client :-x

Je dis _Monsieur_ |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>

*Félicitations*, c'est vraiment une pure merveille :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, alors puisque de toute évidence, le camarade Alex a perdu la raison ;-) je me sens dans l'obligation morale de contrebalancer ses excès faramineux par une chinoise d'Ali *à moins de 9 €* :-d














































J'ai découvert cette "marque" il y a quelques semaines ; ils sont spécialisés dans les 'hommages' CASIO, dans des prix inférieurs à 10 balles, 15 pour les modèles les plus _fous-fous_ :-d et une qualité tout à fait honnête 

J'en suis déjà à trois, et j'en attends encore une quatrième :-x

Outre celle du jour :





j'ai également cette 'Stormtrooper' :














&#8230; et une anadigit RG :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Ah ouais.
> 
> ...


Merki =)
Je partagerai les impressions avec quelques images dans les jours qui viennent 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Que dire... 🤩🤩🤩









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merki =)
> Je partagerai les impressions avec quelques images dans les jours qui viennent


Ah tiens, un truc que tu peux déjà nous dire&#8230; le poids ?&#8230; ça doit être balaise, non ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Que dire... ???


Ah ouiiiiii&#8230; la platine ¾ ça fait mal


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ah tiens, un truc que tu peux déjà nous dire&#8230; le poids ?&#8230; ça doit être balaise, non ?


Disons que tu sais que tu portes une montre, c'est effectivement substantiel au niveau du poids ️
Mais ça reste équilibré même sans trop serrer le bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Disons que tu sais que tu portes une montre, c'est effectivement substantiel au niveau du poids ️
> Mais ça reste équilibré même sans trop serrer le bracelet


OK.

Je posais la question parce que je me souviens très bien, lorsque nous étions allés choisir mon alliance, avec Madame ; j'avais été stupéfait par l'écart de poids notable, pour un si petit objet, entre la version or blanc (mon choix initial) et la version platine.

Quatre mois auparavant, j'avais offert la sienne à Madame (un anneau en or blanc avec 3 diamants), et elle m'avait offert la mienne en retour.

Et bien la mienne (pourtant un simple anneau sans aucune fioriture) en platine, avait coûté *encore plus cher* que la sienne avec les diamants.

Mais la différence de poids était vraiment sensible |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça c'est fait
> Euhhh... C'est presque le double Reno, a 20 j'aurais étais ravi 🤩
> 
> 
> ...


Wouahh Félicitations Alex!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wouahh Félicitations Alex!!


Merki Simon =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Ça c'est fait
> Euhhh... C'est presque le double Reno, a 20 j'aurais étais ravi ?
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations   elle est trop belle. Ça c'est le summum de l'horlogerie ... ça y est la chasse est finie pour toi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut de la Floride


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut de la Floride


Pure merveille aussi, celle-là, Brice :-!

Vous êtes en feu, les mecs, en ce moment ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Pure merveille aussi, celle-là, Brice :-!
> 
> Vous êtes en feu, les mecs, en ce moment ;-)


Merci bcp Reno.

J'ai changé pour une bière au bord de l'eau avant un bain dans le golfe du Mexique


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations   elle est trop belle. Ça c'est le summum de l'horlogerie ... ça y est la chasse est finie pour toi


Merci Brice , j'espère que tu as raison et que la chasse est dorénavant complète 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Otw pour la jungle de Bornéo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Aviator Chrono


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Poljot Aviator Chrono


J'adore ce modèle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> J'adore ce modèle


Reno j'étais certain que tu la commenterais, j'ai pensé à toi en la choissisant ce matin!

Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Reno j'étais certain que tu la commenterais, j'ai pensé à toi en la choissisant ce matin!


;-)

Je pense que les designers de chez Poljot ont dû s'inspirer d'un modèle de la Meister Pilot de chez Junghans dont je suis raide dingue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'avoue que la ressemblance est frappante!


Reno said:


> ;-)
> 
> Je pense que les designers de chez Poljot ont dû s'inspirer d'un modèle de la Meister Pilot de chez Junghans dont je suis raide dingue


Tapawatch


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Still summer edition


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir celle-ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


> Still summer edition


Extra :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les amis, je porte la timezone 
Je teste la réserve, on en est à 75 heures et il ne reste plus grand chose apparemment









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello les amis, je porte la timezone
> Je teste la réserve, on en est à 75 heures et il ne reste plus grand chose apparemment


Merveille des merveilles


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merveille des merveilles


Ça fait plaisir de savoir que tu la trouve chouette car elle va être souvent en photo ici =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Je n'arrive pas à décider entre or rose ou platinum :think:
> 
> Aie aie aie
> 
> ...


Platinum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens juste de recevoir cette Venture, elle est vraiment confo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les Gars!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the Seiko STO  kayaking today. Such a cool watch even covered with salt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens juste de recevoir cette Venture, elle est vraiment confo!


Elle me plaît trop celle la


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à vous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> Elle me plaît trop celle la


Merci Brice, elle est vraiment confortable au poignet! Les dimensions sont très bien Steve a fait en core du très bon boulot...

- - - Updated - - -

Marathon SAR pour moi ce matin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, une micro pour aujourd'hui.
Je trouve cette ligne très bien réussie, j'aurais préféré un bracelet de 22 MM mais à part ça c'est une petite merveille !
Surtout de cette couleur 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière


J'aime beaucoup celle-là, le cadran vert est sublime!



Apia said:


>


Super la photo et la Sub aussi d'ailleurs!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Karlskrona modifiée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Karlskrona modifiée


Félicitations, elle est très sympa. Ça t'en fait combien Simon ? 


Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière


Hello Brice, bien cool en vert 
Félicitations

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


>


Belle image l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Félicitations, elle est très sympa. Ça t'en fait combien Simon ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


47 j'ai diminuer un peu. J'était a 75 un peu plus cette hiver&#8230;. Je devrais privilégié la qualité à la quantité!


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Je ne sais pas si celle la fait autant de bruit en France qu'ici (US) mais reçu hier !

C'est bientôt le week end !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Toujours eu un faible pour cette helberg 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Bracelet STAIB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Toujours eu un faible pour cette helberg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex! Passe un bon Dimanche 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 47 j'ai diminuer un peu. J'était a 75 un peu plus cette hiver&#8230;. Je devrais privilégié la qualité à la quantité!


C'est un bon numéro Simon ! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Superbe !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci 

Seiko STOce soir


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

On change de montre mais pas de chemise ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Ma premiere montre francaise est arrivée!

































Salut!

Michael


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

seekmywatch said:


> On change de montre mais pas de chemise !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non je ne change pas de chemise au travail dans la journée


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ce matin 









Pour la soirée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très jolie cette GSD! J'adore le style ''Tactique'', le canvas lui va comme un gant. Comment elle est au poignet?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

La petite dernière


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Très jolie cette GSD! J'adore le style ''Tactique'', le canvas lui va comme un gant. Comment elle est au poignet?


Merci bcp. Le bracelet cuir GSD bomber était super aussi mais je préfère le canvas au poignet. 
Elle est grosse, par rapport à ce que je porte d'habitude mais j'avais trop envie de l'essayer. Mais elle est plate derrière donc elle est relativement confortable au poignet pour sa taille. Elle serait idéale pour au poignet de 7.5". Donc elle est bien au poignet mais pour moi elle serait idéale à 42mm et 50mm L2L


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui l'Oris 65 verte sur bracelet canvas DrunkArtStraps .


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Po po poooo
Très jolie !!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tropic diver









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chrono vintage sur bracelet nylon b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Ma premiere montre francaise est arrivée!
> 
> View attachment 13391505
> 
> ...


 oooooh, une Seaspider&#8230; ça ne court pas les rues |> très belle, en plus, dans cette livrée argent |> |>

Félicitations, Michael :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour la soirée&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Il y a un petit air de famille avec ta Jaeger :-!



Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Il y a un petit air de famille avec ta Jaeger :-!


Je dirais même plus mon cher Reno, un grand air 
Bon œil

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je dirais même plus mon cher Reno, un grand air
> Bon œil


Il y a pas mal de différences, quand on y regarde de près (chiffres, index, aiguilles, chemin de fer, fini poli/brossé du boîtier - sans parler du mouvement, j'imagine ;-) ), mais il y a indiscutablement un air de famille


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du coloré pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Fantastic shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vindredi 









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous. Ce sera un week-end de fou comme on aménage deus de nos filles à deux universités différentes ce week-end. Un biere bien méritée avant de remplir les bagnoles. 
Ciao


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bon week-end à tous. Ce sera un week-end de fou comme on aménage *deus de nos filles à deux universités différentes* ce week-end.


O_O

Rassure-moi, dans la même ville, au moins ?



> Un biere bien méritée avant de remplir les bagnoles.
> Ciao


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

NATO cuir pour cadran rouge b-)













































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Rassure-moi, dans la même ville, au moins ?
> 
> :-!


Non 
Une à NC State dans Raleigh and l'autre le lendemain à ECU à Greenville, NC. 
On viendra de Charlotte.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Non
> Une à NC State dans Raleigh and l'autre le lendemain à ECU à Greenville, NC.
> On viendra de Charlotte.


Ah ouaiiiiis&#8230; ça va être sportif :-(

Bon courage, alors :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon weekend les gars


Aaaaah, les 'Ploprof' OCEAN 7&#8230; je me souviens&#8230; ça me remonte à quelques années déjà.

C'était un peu cher pour mon budget (c'était entre 700~900$ de mémoire, c'est ça ?), mais j'aurais bien craqué


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Aaaaah, les 'Ploprof' OCEAN 7&#8230; je me souviens&#8230; ça me remonte à quelques années déjà.
> 
> C'était un peu cher pour mon budget (c'était entre 700~900$ de mémoire, c'est ça ?), mais j'aurais bien craqué


Merci Reno oui le temps file rapidement! En effet c'était près de 900$... J'ai réussi à trouver celle-ci seconde main mais elle ont quand meme garder leur valeur.

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Heppy dimanche à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon weekend les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien sympa Simon =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci Alex 


alex79 said:


> Bien sympa Simon =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ma plus grande montre à 43mm ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Heppy dimanche à tous


Phénoménale :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH8 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Enem Skin Diver


Trop belle


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Ces deux là aujourd'hui . .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah nice week end !
Reçue aujourd'hui


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New canvas strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous

La journée j'avais porté










Ce soir
Tockr Air Defender


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

seekmywatch said:


> Yeah nice week end !
> Reçue aujourd'hui


Superbe cette Sub et jolie combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CD II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Sub et jolie combo!


Merci merci !! 
Et de mon année de naissance - vraiment cherche longtemps


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: << La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

Super ça!


seekmywatch said:


> Merci merci !!
> Et de mon année de naissance - vraiment cherche longtemps


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Cool vibes Brice

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

seekmywatch said:


> Yeah nice week end !
> Reçue aujourd'hui


Félicitations, c'est quelle année ?
1980 ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


> Ces deux là aujourd'hui . .


Intéressant ce boîtier, il ressemble à une autre montre que tu as.
De jolies montres

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Phénoménale :-!


Merki 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Félicitations, c'est quelle année ?
> 1980 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


1976 serial 44xxx


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journee









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne journee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait quelques semaine que je suis ce thread ... mais tu as combien de montres?!? C'est de la folie


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous. Je porte mon Oris65 à cadran vert sur un bracelet en Suède de DrunkArtStraps today
Ciao


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On va dire plus de 50... Je dois diminuer même si j'en ais vendu 40 en 2018.


seekmywatch said:


> Ca fait quelques semaine que je suis ce thread ... mais tu as combien de montres?!? C'est de la folie


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ch6









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Trouvaille de vide-grenier durant les vacances (nous sommes rentrés ce midi), une vieille *SEIKO* pour 2 € ! :-d

Une nouvelle pile, et c'était reparti :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement de Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tataki de saumon fais par ma femme hmmm 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Tockr Air Defender


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vintage sur perlon. Bon weekend 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une chronographe Russe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous 
Seiko STO sur DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Jeep time


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


>


Trop belle. Ce cadran


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop belle. Ce cadran


Merci Brice


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

SLA029 sur DrunkArt Strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'y vais en Canvas aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> SLA029 sur DrunkArt Strap


Genial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars. 
Bon week-end


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Genial


Merci Brice


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une drouille à moins de 10 balles pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ce matin










Long week end


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Labor day wend - plage !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous


J'adore A +


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le cadran ardoise est superbe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Nice strap 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bon week-end à toutes et à tous .Chiftzerrk

Mühle Glashütte Yacht-Timer Bronze .:heart:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Superbe cette Sinn Chrono! Elle est nouvelle Brice?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De bien belles choses, ces derniers jours :-!

Pour ma part, une montre en plastique à moins de 10 € :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon Matin


Absolument magnifique, DMC :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci Reno 

Comment tu trouve ta "G-Shock" chinoise? Elle a un beau look pour le prix.


Reno said:


> Absolument magnifique, DMC :-!


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Sinn Chrono! Elle est nouvelle Brice?


Merci. Oui je l'ai acheté à un ami qui vend quelques montres pour fonder sa nouvelle speedy Ultraman


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno
> 
> Comment tu trouve ta "G-Shock" chinoise? Elle a un beau look pour le prix.


Franchement, pour le prix ridicules qu'elles m'ont coûté, ces SMAEL sont de pures merveilles :-d

Celle-là est la quatrième d'une série remontant à ces dernières semaines :

Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/smael-anadigit-rg-4724107.html
Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/smael-anadigit-rg-4722973-post46251355.html#poststop










Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/smael-stormtrooper-4731051.html
Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/smael-1385-stormtrooper-4732915.html










Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/smael-military-1701-a-4750685.html
Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/smael-military-1701-a-4751227.html










Les vidéos :





















Quand, comme moi, on adore le design des G-Shock, mais qu'on n'a franchement aucun besoin de leurs fonctions spécifiques (marées, ABC ou autres), ces SMAEL (mais d'autres "marques" en proposent également) sont vraiment extras


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci pour les liens et infos, c'est apprécié!


Reno said:


> Franchement, pour le prix ridicules qu'elles m'ont coûté, ces SMAEL sont de pures merveilles :-d
> 
> Celle-là est la quatrième d'une série remontant à ces dernières semaines :
> 
> ...


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne semaine à tous


Nice Brice 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wenger Terragraph aujourd'hui. Une montre de prix modeste, mais dotée de l'ETA 2824-2.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Wend prolongé - la montre pour l'eau...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Nice Brice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci bcp Alex  je l'adore et contemple celle en céramique grise à cadran bleu


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pour une semaine de travail pénible


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour. Jour sombre aux États-Unis aujourd'hui.

Ici la Bulova Type A-15, montre navigateur triples couronnes, curieux hommage au prototype Bulova de la Seconde Guerre mondiale.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Pour une semaine de travail pénible


Elle est magnifique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> View attachment 13469419
> 
> 
> Bonjour. Jour sombre aux États-Unis aujourd'hui.
> ...


Oui. De mauvais souvenir de ce jour atroce.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Bathyscaphe a nouveau pour aller chercher mes filles à leur université avant que Flo arrive sur la Caroline du nord.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

C’est un chiffon Maui Jim derriere?!?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut à tous et bonne journée 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz (Apr 7, 2018)

Panerai PAM 610.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

seekmywatch said:


> C'est un chiffon Maui Jim derriere?!?


Oui.. 2 en fait. Tu as un bon œil


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Salut à tous et bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incroyable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelton faite aux USA  
Ciao


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Orion édition minuit pour mercredi.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui.. 2 en fait. Tu as un bon œil


Je n'achète plus que cette marque - d'où l'oeil










From rainy east coast


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SNK809 pour jeudi. J'ai donné assez d'examples de ce modèle à ma famille que j'ai finalement décidé d'acheter une pour moi. (Auparavant, je possédais une SNK805 - du cadran vert - que j'ai donnée à ddrake, qui poste principalement dans f11/Vintage.)


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Bonne soirée!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Incroyable


Merci l'ami =)
Un photo fraîche du jour









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tisell B-Uhr cadran B aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Un peu de bleu pour samedi, la ST5 f72 2013.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous. Hamilton Khaki mécanique ce matin.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour. Du bronze aujourd'hui, avec le Tropik B.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les mecs, je suis aux anges ^_^

Je viens de récupérer quatre montres de chez l'horloger, certaines "dormaient" depuis plus de 6 ans&#8230; j'ai appris tout récemment qu'il y avait un horloger à moins de 20km de chez nous (c'est devenu rarissime, de nos jours)&#8230; je lui ai donc amené ce quatuor il y a quinze jours, et aujourd'hui, je les ai récupérées :










Et du coup, je peux à nouveau porter la *YEMA* de mon grand-père  \o/


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Félicitations, Reno. Quelle magnifique Yema!

HMT Pilot blanc pour moi ce matin:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Félicitations, Reno. Quelle magnifique Yema!


Merci watchcrank ! 



> HMT Pilot blanc pour moi ce matin:
> 
> View attachment 13487879


Très chouette cette Indienne :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Les mecs, je suis aux anges ^_^
> 
> Je viens de récupérer quatre montres de chez l'horloger, certaines "dormaient" depuis plus de 6 ans&#8230; j'ai appris tout récemment qu'il y avait un horloger à moins de 20km de chez nous (c'est devenu rarissime, de nos jours)&#8230; je lui ai donc amené ce quatuor il y a quinze jours, et aujourd'hui, je les ai récupérées :
> 
> ...


Excellent ça !
Tu dois être aux anges...
Cette yema est vraiment cool

D'autres photos stp des 3 autres, en plus le coût des réparations est mieux que bon marché =-!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours celle ci









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Toujours celle ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Très intéressante cette Yema Reno. Quoi de mieux qu’un peu de valeur sentimental en plus!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Excellent ça !
> Tu dois être aux anges...
> Cette yema est vraiment cool


Merci Alex ! 

Je suis vraiment aux anges :-!



> D'autres photos stp des 3 autres


Ça va venir dans les jours qui viennent (pour l'ALPHA et l'OMEGA) ;-)

Aujourd'hui, je porte la *QUASTAR*, et j'en ai profité pour ouvrir une galerie, avec les anciennes séries :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/quastar-%95-pseudo-moonphase-%3B-4792391.html



> en plus le coût des réparations est mieux que bon marché =-!


Carrément :-!

En plus, c'est vraiment une coïncidence totale, d'avoir "découvert" l'existence de cet horloger.

Lors du repas annuel du 14 Juillet de notre village, j'ai appris que le bijoutier de la "grande ville" (à une vingtaine de km) avait un horloger en interne ; un des participants au repas venait d'y faire réparer une montre ancienne O_O

Ça n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd&#8230; j'ai appelé la bijouterie en question peu de temps après, et après avoir reçu confirmation qu'ils réparaient les montres mécaniques, nous y sommes passés dès notre retour de vacances&#8230; *deux semaines plus tard*, j'ai récupéré mes quatre montre :-! et je m'en suis tiré pour moins de 100 € |>

Inutile de dire que je suis ravi :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PKC said:


> Très intéressante cette Yema Reno. Quoi de mieux qu'un peu de valeur sentimental en plus!


Merci PKC.

Oui, pour celle-ci en plus, c'est particulièrement vrai.

D'autant plus qu'indépendamment de l'aspect "montre de famille", c'est une de celles qui ont vraiment relancé mon goût pour les montres, il y a 11 ans.

À cette époque, je m'étais remis en chasse pour une montre mécanique, suite à deux changements de batterie sur mes montres d'alors :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/electronvolt-digital-watch-4547947.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-melody-alarm-circa-1986-a-196291.html









J'avais dû en avoir pour plus de 100 balles le changement de piles :-x et celle de l'ELECTRONVOLT a dû me claquer dans les pattes 6 mois plus tard :rodekaart o|

Je l'avais eu super mauvaise, et c'est à cette époque que m'est revenu en tête les montres mécaniques de mon enfance&#8230; j'ai donc découvert que ce type de montres existait toujours, mais pas du tout, comme je l'imaginais "en économique", mais au contraire sur le marché du luxe O_O

J'ai commencé à écumer internet, à la recherche d'infos sur le sujet ; c'était la grande époque des boîtier or rose + bracelets synthétiques&#8230; j'étais raide dingue des _Breguet_ 'Marine' d'alors 

J'ai rapidement compris que mon salaire de graphiste n'allait pas m'autoriser ce genre de fantaisie, et je me suis alors tourné vers les sino-germaniques qui connaissaient un certain succès, en ce temps-là.

J'ai ainsi acheté mes trois premières (que j'ai toujours aujourd'hui) :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/mushroom-attack-2-aeromatic-full-calendar-243779.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/mushroom-attack-3-wagner-golden-skeleton-333103.html









https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/mushroom-attack-tauchmeister-square-u-boot-243777.html









Au même moment (début 2008), par un pur hasard, j'ai eu l'opportunité de me procurer mon graal horloger (au tout début de ma collection, donc :-d j'ai emprunté le chemin opposé à celui de bon nombre de collectionneurs ! ;-) )

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/speedmaster-3573-50-00-a-311549.html









C'est également à cette époque que j'ai hérité de deux montres familiales :

La *LOINS* (ça fait toujours beaucoup rire les anglophones ;-) ) d'un lointain cousin :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/vintage-loins-;-927537.html









et la *YEMA*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du coup, la *QUASTAR* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ana-numérique aujourd'hui, la Format 4 de Momentum au Canada.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Du coup, la *QUASTAR* pour aujourd'hui b-)


Yeesssss!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex !
> 
> Je suis vraiment aux anges :-!
> 
> ...


Comme quoi on ne connaît pas ce que l'on on connaît pas... Et c'est super pour toi avec toutes les montres que tu as =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Comme quoi on ne connaît pas ce que l'on on connaît pas... Et c'est super pour toi avec toutes les montres que tu as =)


T'as pas idée ;-)

Après ce premier quatuor, j'en ai déjà quatre/cinq autres "en attente"&#8230;

Là, mon horloger m'a dit de le rappeler d'ici 3 semaines/1 mois parce qu'ils vont être en liquidation de stock à partir de la semaine prochaine, il n'aura donc pas le temps de s'y mettre. Mais après, quand ça se sera calmé, ce sera tout bon 

Quand je pense que j'avais tout un petit casier de montres en attente de réparation ; certaines depuis plus de 5 ans&#8230; ça fait vraiment plaisir de les voir renaître


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Très chouette, cette *MÜHLE*, Alexandre :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième ressuscitée de mon quatuor, une petite *COSMIC* pour aujourd'hui 

Le matin sur acier :














































L'après-midi sur cuir :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jai reçu cella la hier









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une petite allemande ce matin, la Club 36mm.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui :

Quatrième (et dernière) de retour d'entretien :









Cette montre a sans doute souffert plus qu'aucune autre dans ma collection&#8230; c'était le premier cadeau de Noël de Madame, en 2009, et je l'ai beaucoup portée, dans les mois qui ont suivi.

Résultat des courses : j'ai fini par user la couronne vissée, et j'ai balafré le verre minéral suite à une rencontre malencontreuse avec la vitre de la porte de communication entre la cuisine et le jardin :-(

Dans la mesure où la couronne ne "vissait" plus, j'ai eu la brillante idée, un beau jour, je retirer la tige de remontoir pour voir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'enlever un éventuel ressort (je n'avais pas la moindre idée de la manière dont fonctionne ces tiges vissées :-x ). Ce que j'ignorais à l'époque, c'était qu'il était préférable, pour cette opération, de tirer la tige en position "réglage de l'heure", afin d'éviter tout risque de chute du 'pignon glissant' :rodekaart et ça n'a pas loupé, ce dernier s'est sauvé, et je n'ai jamais pu réenquiller la tige o|

Détail amusant, quelques semaines plus tard, j'ai réitéré le même exploit, cette fois sur une montre neuve, arrivée 6 mois à peine auparavant o|

C'est également à cette époque que j'ai compris que mes compétences en matière d'horlogerie feraient mieux d'en rester au stade du changement de bracelet et de pile sur les quartz :-d

Toujours est-il que _pour un professionnel de la profession_, cette innocente bricole ne représentait aucune difficulté, la tige est donc remboîtée, et voici donc ma "_Radiomaster_" remise d'aplomb, et repartie, je l'espère, pour un tour :-!













































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)














































Quel plaisir immense de pouvoir à nouveau porter cette montre


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


 une pure merveille, DMC :-!

Tu peux nous en dire plus sur cette marque ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour. Un peu d'orange pour un dimanche pluvieux.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> une pure merveille, DMC :-!
> 
> Tu peux nous en dire plus sur cette marque ?


Malheureusement Reno j'ai chercher pas mal ici et là mais je n'ais pas trouver beaucoup d'infos...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## stepan_qc (Sep 16, 2018)

Bon je vous poste ma fidèle Seiko depuis 7 ans maintenant


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Qu'est-ce donc?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Malheureusement Reno j'ai chercher pas mal ici et là mais je n'ais pas trouver beaucoup d'infos...


C'est souvent la difficulté, avec ces marques anciennes :-(

Superbe chrono, en tout cas :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la Meangraf b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

seekmywatch said:


> Qu'est-ce donc?


C'est une Karlskrona Nordic Shield modifié&#8230; J'aime bien le résultat!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Proto d'une nouvelle montre d'une nouvelle marque


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Proto d'une nouvelle montre d'une nouvelle marque


Jolie 

Un petit air de YEMA Rallygraf ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Jolie
> 
> Un petit air de YEMA Rallygraf ;-)


J'allais justement faire référence à là-même chose =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 13507433


Quelle paire magnifique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Jolie
> 
> Un petit air de YEMA Rallygraf ;-)


Ben c'est bien ça, non? ça veut dire qu'elle est jolie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ben c'est bien ça, non? ça veut dire qu'elle est jolie


Très sympa oui

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Difficile de mettre autre chose que cette timezone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Difficile de mettre autre chose que cette timezone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Vraiment magnifique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Pelton Sector ce matin. Boitier fabriqué et fini à la main aux usa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ben c'est bien ça, non? ça veut dire qu'elle est jolie


Absolument :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


>


Vraiment très sympa cette Yema


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vraiment très sympa cette Yema


Merci Brice 

Absolument ravi de pouvoir à nouveau la porter :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

COSMIC&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une nouveauté ce soir. C'était peut-être une erreur de visiter Timeless après notre rassemblement f71 à Dallas aujourd'hui. :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Une nouveauté ce soir. C'était peut-être une erreur de visiter Timeless après notre rassemblement f71 à Dallas aujourd'hui. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13518819


O_O wow

Absolument superbe, watchcrank :-!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Une nouveauté ce soir. C'était peut-être une erreur de visiter Timeless après notre rassemblement f71 à Dallas aujourd'hui. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13518819


Superbe achat 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimanche paisible









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Meangraf_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Les couleurs d'automne sont magnifiques ce matin!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Les couleurs d'automne sont magnifiques ce matin!


Superbes, en effet :-!

Pas grand chose de notre côté, hélas :-( Pourtant l'Automne est ma saison préférée.

Sympa la Geckota :-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Absolument superbe, watchcrank :-!





alex79 said:


> Superbe achat


Merci Reno et Alex. Je suis très heureux avec elle en ce moment.  Encore la nouveauté aujourd'hui, mais avec cuir marron:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Les couleurs d'automne sont magnifiques ce matin!


Effectivement c'est magnifique matey 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lundi déjà 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Lundi déjà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec la bonne date 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une autre nouveauté ce matin, un squelette du mouvement Sea-Gull, conçu par CIGA Design en Shenzhen pour le fabricant d'électronique Xiaomi:









C'est un des rares squelettes que je trouve attrayants, et aussi le seul squelette lisible que j'ai jamais vu, grâce aux mains à bout rouge, qui contrastent avec les plaques grises.









C'est aussi très bien squeletté. On peut voir tout l'échappement en action.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Encore Zénith ce matin, mais sur cuir Chromexcel:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Une nouveauté ce soir. C'était peut-être une erreur de visiter Timeless après notre rassemblement f71 à Dallas aujourd'hui. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13518819


Trop belle  je l'adore. Je veux la dernière LE.

Félicitations


----------



## stepan_qc (Sep 16, 2018)

Une Sartory-Billard reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## stepan_qc (Sep 16, 2018)

stepan_qc said:


> Une Sartory-Billard reçu aujourd'hui


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Un autre chronographe ce matin, le magnifique A-13A de Paolo Range, hommage à l'horloge d'aviation militaire largement utilisée par les forces aériennes des pays OTAN:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut 

Oris65  sur DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Raven mais laquelle...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ma montre préférée aujourd'hui, la Club Dunkel:









Souvent porté, plein de reyures.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Ma montre préférée aujourd'hui, la Club Dunkel:
> 
> View attachment 13533277
> 
> ...


Très jolie et super combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SNK809 ce matin:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut et bon week-end à tous

Je l'adore 

















Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WUS f72 phases de lune projet de l'année 2011, sur mon poignet ce matin pour peut-être la dernière fois:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> WUS f72 phases de lune projet de l'année 2011, sur mon poignet ce matin pour peut-être la dernière fois.


En fait, probablement pas la dernière fois. J'avais pensé peut-être la faire cadeau à mon cousin qui l'avait admiré au passé, mais nous n'avons pas pu nous faire rendezvous aujourd'hui. Peut-être en Novembre.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

J'ai récemment commencé de porter toutes mes montres, chacune à son tour, afin de savoir mes impressions de celles que je ne porte pas souvent. Aujourd'hui, c'est le tour d'une montre chinoise de très petit prix, la Fineat, qui ne m'a coûté que quinze dollars, peut-être moins:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


J'adore les deux Brice =)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> J'adore les deux Brice =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci bcp.

Oris aujourd'hui


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Très belle Oris! |> J'adore les candrans verts.

Mako Bleu aujourd'hui, même si c'est impossible de distinguer la couleur du cadron dans cette photo, faute de la lumière je suppose. Une autre montre que je porte rarement. La dernière fois que je l'ai essayé, il y a quelques semaines, elle s'est arrêtée rapidement, mais elle fonctionne curieusement bien ce matin.









Edit: Oops. La date est 10 jours en avance.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HKEd 1963 aujoud'hui:


----------



## Ed the Grocer (Oct 3, 2018)

Grand Seiko SBGH035 "Special" Hi Beat :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking avec ma femme, 11km dans la montagne.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hiking avec ma femme, 11km dans la montagne.


Hello Simon, sympa les photos 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Difficile de mettre autre chose que cette timezone 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DS2 Precidrive aujoud'hui.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bonjour, c'est le SKX avec un bracelet Anvil..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> HKEd 1963 aujoud'hui:
> 
> View attachment 13546791


J'adore ce chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hiking avec ma femme, 11km dans la montagne.


Je suis jaloux. J'adore les randos mais pas assez de temps libres


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Blancpain aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je suis jaloux. J'adore les randos mais pas assez de temps libres


Ca fais un bout qu'on voulais faite une rando, j'avoue que les temps libres se font rare avec la famille et le boulots... En espérant que tu puisse trouver un peu de temps pour toi bientot!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello Simon, sympa les photos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## stepan_qc (Sep 16, 2018)

Je vous poste un petit clip vidéo que j'ai réalisé dernièrement 






C'est un peu dans le cadre de la montre du jour, et je ne voulais pas vraiment créer un sujet pour vous le présenter :/


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon vendredi à tous


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bon vendredi. Très jolie Farer!

Je porte une Tisell B-Uhr ce matin, cadran B:


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous.

Je porte une montre pilote aujourd'hui car je prends l'avion cet après midi (même si je ne le pilote pas). A-13A, montre incomparable par Paolo Fanton.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je porte une montre pilote aujourd'hui car je prends l'avion cet après midi (même si je ne le pilote pas). A-13A, montre incomparable par Paolo Fanton.
> 
> View attachment 13555421


Je l'aime bcp celle-là


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103st


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la même, pareil ici 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


>


Sur le jubilé c'est de la bombe, j'adore !
Dommage qu'elle soit un poil trop petite pour moi 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tjrs pareil, difficile de mettre autre chose que cette timezone =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Toujours la même, pareil ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est vraiment magnifique, c'est sur que ce doit être difficile de porter autre chose. 
 tu adoptes ??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Wow  trop bon. Bien mon style


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est vraiment magnifique, c'est sur que ce doit être difficile de porter autre chose.
> tu adoptes ??


HAHA, j'en ai déjà deux c'est compliqué.
Merci en tt cas, je suis très content de pouvoir conserver cette ALS 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée les gars


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5546.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon Vendredi!


Sympa ce mod Simon 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Sympa ce mod Simon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex! Bon weekend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une autre Camo ajd...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _Meangraf_&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bulova A15, ce matin tôt:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 avec quelques modif









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A la même école que Reno, on ne change pas de montre









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Premiere neige ce matin 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Premiere neige ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Ca refroidit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour les amis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Ca refroidit


Oui vraiment! Les filles semblent heureuse de ça!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

alex79 said:


> A la même école que Reno, on ne change pas de montre


Main quelles montres, l'ALS et Yema! Moi aussi, aucun chnagement ce matin, mais aussi aucun nouvelle photo aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite vieille pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Aujourd'hui, je porte la DA37:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
Farer Pointing II LE au poignet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alkin Model One pour la soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi Soir les Gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*COSMIC*_ pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Vintage Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> La _*COSMIC*_ pour aujourd'hui





DMCBanshee said:


> Une Vintage Sub


Très belles, tous les deux!

Aujourd'hui, c'est la Certina HAQ chrono pur moi:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Très belles, tous les deux!
> 
> Aujourd'hui, c'est la Certina HAQ chrono pur moi:
> 
> View attachment 13593295


Merci! Superbe cette chrono aussi 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du _super discret_ pour un Dimanche sous la grisaille :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bon dimanche!

Ce matin, j'ai choisi la Tropik B:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5568.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut.

J'ai porté ma Lander au bureau puis la Seiko STO ce soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en







, aujourd'hui sur bund&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Xiaomi CIGA Design squelette aujourd'hui:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne Halloween!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Bon Halloween


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une autre chinoise pour moi ce matin, la montre projet de 2013 en f72 (Mechaniques chinoises), en cadran noir:


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Photo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

A-13A aujourd'hui:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Changement d'après-midi à la CP-2, de retour aujourd'hui de réparation chez LVMH.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Changement d'après-midi à la CP-2, de retour aujourd'hui de réparation chez LVMH.
> 
> View attachment 13609327


Superbe!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Encore une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


Parfait Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


> Parfait Reno


Merci tenge


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Dimanche ensoleillé dans l'Aube&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5579.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver, bon Dimanche les gars!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Chrono Farer Eldridge sur bracelet cuir DrunkArtStraps


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> Chrono Farer Eldridge sur bracelet cuir DrunkArtStraps


Je l'adore!

Au cause du changement d'heure tôt ce matin, je devais changer l'heure de cette Casio MDV-106, ma montre à quartz «beater», et aussi décidé de réessayer le bracelet original dont j'avais jamais porté beaucoup.









Bon dimanche à tous!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Plaisirs simples aujourd'hui, SNK809:


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, _je tape la sape_ b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, _je tape la sape_ b-)


Bah il manque la tête Reno ? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jusqu'à ici tout va bien, self control sur les achats montre 
Je viens de vendre ma jlc amvox donc... Tatation évidente qui me brûle les doigts 
C'est fou le nombre de choses que l'on peut faire sans acheter de montres chères 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bah il manque la tête Reno ?


Vu la sale gueule que je me tape (vieux et bouffi), crois-moi, ça vaut mieux :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

GP pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Jusqu'à ici tout va bien, self control sur les achats montre
> Je viens de vendre ma jlc amvox donc... Tatation évidente qui me brûle les doigts
> C'est fou le nombre de choses que l'on peut faire sans acheter de montres chères
> 
> ...


Good en espérant que tu te contienne encore longtemps 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Good en espérant que tu te contienne encore longtemps
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Je pense que je vais cracker 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Je pense que je vais cracker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Tien bon tien bon Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est carré b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5594.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_5610.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

Woh, I always feel like somebody's watching me. 
Tell me is it just a dream?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je régule&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement de paysage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour un Dimanche bien gris&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens d'installer un verre sapphire bombé et une nouvelle lunette sur cette SKX011J, j'adore le résultat.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sport Luxuy* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On a reçu 25cm de neige hier et on devrais en recevoir 25 autre demain!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une *GMT* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Sympa les couleurs 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, ai craqué 
J'avais la sapphire sandwich, je suis passé à l'hesalite...
Je l'ai prise neuve avec la boîte de présentation en début de semaine 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, ai craqué
> J'avais la sapphire sandwich, je suis passé à l'hesalite...
> Je l'ai prise neuve avec la boîte de présentation en début de semaine
> 
> ...


Félicitations elle est vraiment superbe Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En _pilote_ ce Samedi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Félicitations Alex. Elle est superbe cette Speedy. Une classique


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bon weekend, mes confrères. Sinn samedi, avec la U200 SDR:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Félicitations Alex. Elle est superbe cette Speedy. Une classique





DMCBanshee said:


> Félicitations elle est vraiment superbe Alex
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Merci les gars, je ne me suis pas trop mouillé avec une classique 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Port Royal*














































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche -20 ici avec 40cm de neige au sol!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Quelle jolie Port Royal, Reno!

J'espère que tu restes au chaud, DMCB. Ici au nord du Texas, if fait +5 degrés au moment. Difficile d'imaginer -20 si tôt en hiver!

Christopher Ward slimline ce matin:


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Quelle jolie Port Royal, Reno!
> 
> J'espère que tu restes au chaud, DMCB. Ici au nord du Texas, if fait +5 degrés au moment. Difficile d'imaginer -20 si tôt en hiver!


Merci watchcrank 

2° aujourd'hui&#8230; ça caille, mais ça reste encore supportable&#8230;

J'ai ressorti les grosses vestes en tweed et les écharpes en laine ;-)



> Christopher Ward slimline ce matin:
> 
> View attachment 13650351


Superbe |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pilote titane pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je viens juste de l'acheter à mon AD


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens juste de l'acheter à mon AD


Félicitations! Elle est merveilleuse. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> Félicitations! Elle est merveilleuse. |>


Merci. Une édition limitée avec Wounded Warriors Project de 50 montres seulement avec leur calibre chronographe Flyback. 
Une petit verre de Basil Hayden quand je la récupérais


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens juste de l'acheter à mon AD


O_O wow

Superbe chrono flyback, Brice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Superbe chrono flyback, Brice :-!


Merci bcp Reno. Rare aussi. 
Jaime bcp les Zenith. Une marque pas assez appréciée ici. Mais ils remontent. 
La nouvelle Defy classique a cadran bleu me plaît bcp aussi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


>


Très jolie pilote et quel lume


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens juste de l'acheter à mon AD


Splendide Brice, félicitations 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Splendide Brice, félicitations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex. Les calibres chrono de Zenith sont


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très jolie pilote et quel lume


Merci Brice 

Ouais, le lume, faut se méfier des photos&#8230; il est bien, mais je pense qu'il ne doit pas durer plus de quelques minutes ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je viens juste de l'acheter à mon AD


Woahh vraiment superbe cette flyback. J'adore les modele Zenith Chrono, enjoy Brice 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Anadigit vintage pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6013.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6022.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Salut à tous. Aujourd'hui, c'est le jour des remerciements ici aux États-Unis. Je suis reconnaissant à chacun ici pour la camaraderie et pour toutes les jolies photos de montres. b-)

Je porte la Nomos Orion Minuit (édition limitée par Timeless ici en Texas) aujourd'hui pour le grand repas traditionnel avec la famille.


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut les Gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, d'où vient cet insert ?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


Beau cadran pour une chinoise...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hier avant de régler la date









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui, pas de problème avec la date 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Curvex_ pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

earquake said:


> Wow, d'où vient cet insert ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Fais par Loyswatch un gars au Phillipines qui modifie et fait plusieurs pièces de Seiko lui même.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Heure Sautante_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DEEP HULL* pour affronter la grisaille du début de semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Gris, humide et froid ce matin. 
Zenith pour donner un peu de couleur à cette journée grise


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO 'Calibre'* pour affronter la grisaille&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pas si mal pour 10$









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pas si mal pour 10$


N'est-ce pas ? ;-)

J'ai ce même modèle (dans une autre couleur), et trois autres&#8230; Ces SMAEL sont vraiment épatantes pour leur prix


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> N'est-ce pas ? ;-)
> 
> J'ai ce même modèle (dans une autre couleur), et trois autres&#8230; Ces SMAEL sont vraiment épatantes pour leur prix


C'est justement du à un de tes Post que j'ai acheté cette SMAEL 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La montre la plus *GIGANTESQUE* de ma collection :-d

Après 1 an ½ d'hibernation suite à une chute sur le carrelage (presque tous les index avaient volé o| ), et par la grâce de l'horloger du coin, elle est repartie pour un tour


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre revenue hier de réparation :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette  a 33 ans comme moi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Simili Phase de Lune pour aujourd'hui 




























Pas de date rapide, ça restera donc sur le 31 ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi à tous!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Je porte cette Cadisen C1032 aujourd'hui, montre imparfaite mais pas trop mal comme expérience pour voir qu'est-ce qu'on peut acheter pour trente-neuf dollars. Tout inox, Seiko/SII NH36A, et 40mm, ce qui est une bonne taille pour moi.









Mais l'aiguille des heures est placée cinq minutes trop vite, et la boîte est endommagé:









Je veux pas m'occuper avec le retour au chine d'une montre qui coute $39, donce je vais voir ces fautes comme justification pour pratiquer avec mes outils. b-) Réparer la boîte sera un grand challenge.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mois de Décembre









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Zenith pour débuter le dernier mois de l'année


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cette vieille Poljot









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cette vieille Poljot


 wow

C'est chouette, ça :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> wow
> 
> C'est chouette, ça :-!


Merci Reno, je l'aime bien.

Voici de meilleurs photos


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zenith LE
#43/50


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ume autre russe en ce Lundi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec l'_*Endurer*_&#8230;













































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La montre des étoiles pour aujourd'hui&#8230; ✨


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une qui plonge 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Aujourd'hui la nouvelle Flygraf:

























Bon week-end!

Michael


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Samwatch said:


> Aujourd'hui la nouvelle Flygraf:
> 
> View attachment 13700217
> 
> ...


Intéressante cette française, mais pourquoi automatique avec un c
Bien cool, je suis juste taquin 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement du soir, bon week-end à vous tous









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

alex79 said:


> Intéressante cette française, mais pourquoi automatique avec un c


Pour etre plus cool...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Aujourd'hui la nouvelle Flygraf:
> 
> View attachment 13700217
> 
> ...


O_O oh purée, je ne savais même pas qu'ils l'avaient déjà sortie  :-! :-! :-!

Pure merveille !

Félicitations Michael


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Militaire russe.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars bon week-end a tous. 
J'ai porté ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la comtoise de poignet b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Samwatch said:


> Aujourd'hui la nouvelle Flygraf:
> 
> View attachment 13700217
> 
> ...


Superbe!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche
Au sport, squash aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Celle-ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche
> Au sport, squash aujourd'hui


|> Indémodable, la Speed ;-)

Aaaaah, le squash&#8230; voilà qui ne me rajeunit pas 

J'ai pratiqué quelques années, aux _Bureaux de la Colline_ à Saint Cloud, au siège de la fédération française, quand j'étais lycéen b-)

J'avais découvert ce sport lors de vacances en Angleterre, où je passais alors tous mes Étés. Ça me renvoie quand même une trentaine d'années en arrière :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* sur ZULU cuir&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> |> Indémodable, la Speed ;-)
> 
> Aaaaah, le squash&#8230; voilà qui ne me rajeunit pas
> 
> ...


Merci Reno, le squash c'est sympa surtout à 4 joueurs 
La speed ne vieillira pas, un design classique avec un historique extra.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous, dans les embouteillages ce matin, j'ai donc le temps de faire qlq photos dans le taxi 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne semaine à tous, dans les embouteillages ce matin, j'ai donc le temps de faire qlq photos dans le taxi


C'est beau, c'est beau, c'est beau&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon matin, je reste avec la ptite dernière que j'ai installé sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une ancienne 'favorite', qui n'était pas sortie de sa boîte depuis une éternité&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vintage ce midi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour affronter le froid&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les photos ne sont pas du jour, mais j'ai la







au poignet&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bon weekend. Halios Tropik B aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai passé le Dimanche avec l'_Endurer_ au poignet&#8230;













































(les photos ne sont pas du jour)


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20181216_130610709_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma "Type 18" Russe, de retour de réparation


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Sur Mesh


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi, pas de nouvelles photos, donc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Camo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir celle-ci


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les copains









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même depuis Mardi&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sans manches









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sans manches


Avec ou sans manches, toujours aussi exceptionnelle :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Je porte la Zenith CP-2 ce matin. Le bracelet en toile grise est par Barton en Austin, Texas (mais fabriqué en Chine, bien sûr) :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 13741161
> 
> 
> Michael


Spectaculaire :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Russe&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours en Russe&#8230;


La classe 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La classe


Merci Alex :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sans interruption depuis Mardi dernier


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeux Noël à tous, pas de montre aujourd'hui 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Joyeux Noël à tous, pas de montre aujourd'hui


Joyeux Noël Alex et à toute ta famille ! 

Et joyeux Noël à tous les francophones de WUS !


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20181224_092251051_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> Et joyeux Noël à tous les francophones de WUS !


Oui, joyeux Noël à tous!

Aujourd'hui, c'est la A-13A au poignet (mais aucun poignet dans le photo, comme d'habitude :-d):


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeux Noël à tous! Bonheur et Santé!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Joyeux Noël !


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Joyeux Noël Je porte la Club Dunkel ce matin en visitant la famille:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les copains









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, on repasse à du costaud, après plus d'une semaine avec du léger&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Sur Canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin les vacances, en route pour Sapporo au Japon. Surf pendant une semaine 
Je prends la speed pour allé plus vite dans les pentes 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Diderot XVI* pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Enfin les vacances, en route pour Sapporo au Japon. Surf pendant une semaine
> Je prends la speed pour allé plus vite dans les pentes
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Profite-en bien Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un tonneau pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Reno said:


> Un tonneau pour aujourd'hui.


Chouette!

Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Chouette!
> 
> Michael


Merci Michael !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une Camo et un diner improviser dans la forêt 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour une Camo et un diner improviser dans la forêt


Excellent ! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je vous souhaite ce qu'il y as de mieux pour 2019!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais celle-ci (les photos ne sont pas du jour) :














































Et *bonne année 2019* à tous (avec une heure d'anticipation !)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un matin de 2019 tout en blanc


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une gélinotte huppée pas très craintive...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Seconde *TAO* pour le début d'année&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Seconde *TAO* pour le début d'année&#8230; b-)


J'aime bien cette chinoise!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'aime bien cette chinoise!


Merci pour elle DMC 

J'ai quatre *TAO*, et elle sont vraiment géniales


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass pour moi


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

1947 Hamilton 917 avec boîtiers, cadran, aiguilles germanique.
Remis à neuf et compléter par moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> 1947 Hamilton 917 avec boîtiers, cadran, aiguilles germanique.
> Remis à neuf et compléter par moi


Superbe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Russe ce matin









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une Russe ce matin


Elle est vraiment remarquable, celle-là :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Elle est vraiment remarquable, celle-là :-!


Merci Reno! Elle m'a tombé dans l'oeil surtout quand j'ai vu que ses dimensions était plus grandes que les anciennes Komandirskie.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> 1947 Hamilton 917 avec boîtiers, cadran, aiguilles germanique.
> Remis à neuf et compléter par moi


Bon boulot, elle est très belle 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Depuis un mois sur mon poignet:

















Salut!
Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Depuis un mois sur mon poignet:
> 
> View attachment 13778863
> 
> ...


Fabuleuse


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Bon boulot, elle est très belle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci bien


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et meilleurs vœux pour cette nouvelle année 
Aujourd'hui je porte ma montre préférée avec un nouveau bracelet bleu que j'ai choppé à Singapour sur le chemin du retour 
On ne voit pas trop la différence sur la photo mais c'est bien sympa en réalité 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour et meilleurs vœux pour cette nouvelle année
> Aujourd'hui je porte ma montre préférée avec un nouveau bracelet bleu que j'ai choppé à Singapour sur le chemin du retour
> On ne voit pas trop la différence sur la photo mais c'est bien sympa en réalité
> 
> ...


Plus de photos









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


>


Très beau bleu, en effet |>

Félicitations, Alex :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La petite *ZVEZDA*&#8230;










&#8230; pour accompagnemer mon accoutrement du jour :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La petite *ZVEZDA*&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien sapé Reno 
La couleur du textile est rafraîchissante et la cravate pète bien 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Très beau bleu, en effet |>
> 
> Félicitations, Alex :-!


Merci l'ami, ça m'a pris 2 mois de conditionnement cérébral avant detre en accord avec moi-même pour lâcher 500 dollars sur quelques grammes de cuir 

Du coup j'ai recyclé l'autre bracelet en cuir pour la speedy et ça fonctionne bien malgré les 2 MM en trop 

Voilà, heureux au bout du compte 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super! Profite-en bien Alex
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Merci c'était top 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Merci c'était top
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Simon... Tu me comprends 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bien sapé Reno
> La couleur du textile est rafraîchissante et la cravate pète bien


Merci Alex ;-)

À l'approche de la cinquantaine, j'ai cru comprendre que les couleurs sombres étaient à proscrire&#8230; après avoir passé ma vie avec des costards gris anthracite ou noirs, j'expérimente pour la première fois le gris clair&#8230; c'est pas mal ^_^



alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami, ça m'a pris 2 mois de conditionnement cérébral avant detre en accord avec moi-même *pour lâcher 500 dollars sur quelques grammes de cuir*
> 
> Du coup j'ai recyclé l'autre bracelet en cuir pour la speedy et ça fonctionne bien malgré les 2 MM en trop
> 
> Voilà, heureux au bout du compte


O_O ah ouiiiiiiiiiii. Beau geste ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Simon... Tu me comprends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je te comprend parfaitement! Ca devais être super plaisant!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Cool cette Yema, c'est le bracelet d'origine Reno ?
Ça se marie bien

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Cool cette Yema, c'est le bracelet d'origine Reno ?
> Ça se marie bien


Merci Alex 

Oula non, c'est un bracelet relativement 'moderne' que j'avais acheté il y a quelques années (à l'époque où je cherchais des bracelets "élargis" en 18-22mm pour une Vostok 2209).

Effectivement, ça va étonnamment bien sur la Meangraf :-!

Quand j'avais récupéré la montre (de mon grand-père), elle était dans un état catastrophique (verre rayé, bracelet pété, état général peu reluisant), elle était sur les restes d'un rallye acier de ce type :









(celui-là a également moins de 10 ans)

J'ignore si c'était le bracelet d'origine ; de toute façon, il ne restait que les bouts côté boîtier O_O tout le reste avait été arraché :-x o|

EDIT : *INCROYABLE !* j'ai retrouvé le dossier d'archive&#8230; la boutique existe toujours, le bracelet, acheté en Octobre 2013, est toujours en stock !!!

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/18mm-Speide...-Fits-Casio-/401141988162?hash=item5d65ecfb42


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Hello !


Superbe Santos :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ski De Fond Quotidien en Hiver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Merci Reno








Grrr je n'arrive pas a faire une belle photo :/


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Merci Reno


Vraiment un super modèle, et qu'on ne voit pas souvent :-!



> Grrr je n'arrive pas a faire une belle photo :/


Ben&#8230; si |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Montre hivernale pour être raccord avec la météo&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*710* pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX011J 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Skindiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli ! What's that?


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

seekmywatch said:


> Joli ! What's that?


Merci! C'est une vieille Enem diver des années 70.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Combo of today with a blue Zealande FKM vulcanized rubber strap ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

*<< La montre du jour - Sujet permanent >>*

La mm photo que sur bsht hmmmm tu as une double vie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On a recu 15cm de neige cette nuit et un autre 35cm sont prévu pour aujourd'hui!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Sub, je l'adore 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Sub, je l'adore


Félicitations DMC, elle est très chouette :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> On a recu 15cm de neige cette nuit et un autre 35cm sont prévu pour aujourd'hui!


Ça commence tout juste à tomber chez nous, mais _normalement_, ça ne devrait pas prendre les mêmes proportions qu'au Canada ;-)

À chaque fois qu'on a de la neige en France, je repense à cette vidéo :






:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Ça commence tout juste à tomber chez nous, mais _normalement_, ça ne devrait pas prendre les mêmes proportions qu'au Canada ;-)
> 
> À chaque fois qu'on a de la neige en France, je repense à cette vidéo :
> 
> ...


Hahha oui cette video est tres drôle, on as reçu un bon 40cm en 10h... Le deneigement de dois d'être bien organiser.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Félicitations DMC, elle est très chouette :-!


Merci Reno, elle a beaucoup de caractère pour le prix...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hahha oui cette video est tres drôle, on as reçu un bon 40cm en 10h... Le deneigement de dois d'être bien organiser.


Alors là, tu ne vas jamais me croire :-d

J'ai dû me rendre "en ville" à une dizaine de bornes de notre bled pour récupérer ma vénérable Alfa 156 de 1998 qui était chez le garagiste pour un remplacement de câble de frein de parking&#8230;

Il va sans dire que je n'ai pas remplacé les pneus "normaux" que j'avais fait changer peu de temps avant notre départ de Normandie (température mini l'hiver, 10°C :-d )&#8230;

Rien que sur la grande ligne droite que j'emprunte pour rentrer, à 70km/h, je sentais la bagnole qui chassait :-x

Juste avant d'arriver chez nous, au tout dernier virage, je sens la bagnole qui tire *tout droit* O_O :rodekaart o|

Gros coup de speed ; je braque, je remets un tout p'tit coup d'accélérateur&#8230; je monte sur le trottoir&#8230; je vois le mur de la maison qui se rapproche&#8230; et ouf, la voiture récupère sa trajectoire et repart sur la route :-!

Déjà que je viens de lâcher pas loin de 200€, et qu'il va falloir encore en ressortir plus de 300 dans quelques semaines (pour remplacer le silencieux de l'échappement qui commence à fatiguer, après 21 ans de bons et loyaux services :-x )

Ça m'aurait fait un peu mal de rajouter des frais de carrosserie à l'ardoise o|

Quand on sait pas conduire sur la neige, vaut mieux rester chez soi :roll:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Tisell Submersible


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Alors là, tu ne vas jamais me croire :-d
> 
> J'ai dû me rendre "en ville" à une dizaine de bornes de notre bled pour récupérer ma vénérable Alfa 156 de 1998 qui était chez le garagiste pour un remplacement de câble de frein de parking&#8230;
> 
> ...


Tu a été chanceux malgré tout! J'avoue qu'il faut beaucoup adapté sa conduite sur neige et ça demande beaucoup d'expérience&#8230; 21 ans pour un échappement c'est super, ici avec tout le sel qu'il épande sur les routes en hivers c'est 10ans max pour un échappement!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Tu a été chanceux malgré tout! J'avoue qu'il faut beaucoup adapté sa conduite sur neige et ça demande beaucoup d'expérience&#8230;


Oui, et puis avec quelques jours par an, ici, on n'a aucune chance de jamais choper le coup.

Encore, ceux qui vont à la montagne pour skier depuis qu'ils sont jeunes conducteurs ont "un peu" l'habitude de la conduite sur neige quelques semaines par an, mais sinon c'est foutu.

En plus ma bagnole a un moteur sous-dimensionné pour son poids (un modeste 1,6l boîte longue de 105cv), et il faut souvent être un peu en sur-régime si on veut avoir un peu de pêche&#8230; autant dire que sur la neige, les coups d'accélérateur un peu nerveux, c'est pas une bonne idée ^_^



> 21 ans pour un échappement c'est super, ici avec tout le sel qu'il épande sur les routes en hivers c'est 10ans max pour un échappement!


Oui, je ne me plains pas trop de ce côté-là. C'est juste qu'après le câble de frein, ça fait deux ardoises un peu salées coup sur coup&#8230; :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise pour affronter la neige&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Allemande aujourd'hui!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça a failli, mais je suis resté fort après quelques heures d'essayage 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Ah ouai ! Fort le gars
Combien ils te la vendaient ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée les gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ça a failli, mais je suis resté fort après quelques heures d'essayage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop belle cette GMT 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

seekmywatch said:


> Ah ouai ! Fort le gars
> Combien ils te la vendaient ?


Bien trop pour ce que c'est...


DMCBanshee said:


> Trop belle cette GMT
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Tu as raison Simon , bien sympathique 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Il y a deux jours... Je vous met le derrière pour changer 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dans l'immédiat... Deuxième voyage pour niseko ce mois ci 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6074.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Après plusieurs années sans sauter en Quad, j'ai décider que je recommençais aujourd'hui 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne Semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Après plusieurs années sans sauter en Quad, j'ai décider que je recommençais aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! c'est du saut ça 
Balaise Simon 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et cette boîte elle fait beaucoup parler 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> WOW!!! c'est du saut ça
> Balaise Simon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex! Ca ma fais du bien de refaire ça 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas/Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Encore une Chinoise pour affronter la neige&#8230;


Superbes photos !!!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6093.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6106.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je garde la vieille 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Arrivée lundi 28/01/19. Pour 3 millions VND (nettoyage, huilage et bracelet compris). Initialement prévue pour prélever le.mouvement 431, j’ai enfin de compte rajouté un bracelet pour augmenter l’effectif.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Ma gs préférée, bien cool 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée les gars 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Ma gs préférée, bien cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci bien Alex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Ma gs préférée, bien cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oui vraiment 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6115.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_6126.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Copeau said:


> IMG_6126.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Superbe cette Kakume!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon... Ce n'est que la quatrième submariner, et seconde submariner sans date...
Voilà 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon... Ce n'est que la quatrième submariner, et seconde submariner sans date...
> Voilà
> 
> 
> ...


Un classic qui est toujours aussi impeccable 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon matin assez frisquet ici à -22 degrées









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20190202_130412853_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche les gars









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*710*_ pour aujourd'hui b-) (photos pas du jour) :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rando avec ma femme et la Steinhart. -19 avec des vents a 75kmh au sommet!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Rando avec ma femme et la Steinhart. -19 avec des vents a 75kmh au sommet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ça souffle fort 75 
Faites attention 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vostok *K-35* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Lundi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vieille Russe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Tres belles montres, bonjour a tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


>


Je la kiff tjrs autant celle la 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, c'est presque le week-end 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Super class, une beaute, merci pour le partage.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo SKX007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier une British «.Smiths 10.», remake PRS-29









Et aujourd'hui, une Allemande vintage, Laco-Sport









Et avant c'était des Russes


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vindredi 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230; les photos ne sont pas du jour.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM , Aujourd'hui & pour une semaine en Auvergne


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Départ de bon matin pour Singapour 
Bon week-end les gars










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une MM pour aujourd'hui&#8230; Madame m'invitait au resto b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Salut les gars, j'avais un problème pour le classement de mes bracelets...*

















*J'ai décidé de modifier mon meuble pour montres. *


















































*
Voilà le résultat final après 4-5 heures de travail et 1 heure pour classer le tout.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Salut les gars, j'avais un problème pour le classement de mes bracelets...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

Super boulot, DMC. Vraiment impressionnant :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Super boulot, DMC. Vraiment impressionnant :-!


Merci Reno! Ca fesais un bout que je voulais faire cette modif, je suis bien content du résultat.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Suisse pour un Dimanche sous la pluie&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Dmc: impressive!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une MM pour aujourd'hui&#8230; Madame m'invitait au resto b-)


Ça sent l'anniversaire de qlq chose 
All the best Reno 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Salut les gars, j'avais un problème pour le classement de mes bracelets...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabuleux ça Simon 
Tu as tellement de montres et de bracelets, bravo 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça sent l'anniversaire de qlq chose
> All the best Reno


Merci Alex 

C'était mon repas d'anniversaire, offert par Madame avec quelques jours de retard (on avait attendu le week-end pour en profiter).
J'ai "attrapé" 48 ans le 5 Février ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Fabuleux ça Simon
> Tu as tellement de montres et de bracelets, bravo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci beaucoup Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> C'était mon repas d'anniversaire, offert par Madame avec quelques jours de retard (on avait attendu le week-end pour en profiter).
> J'ai "attrapé" 48 ans le 5 Février ;-)


Bonne fête en retard Reno 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Lundi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne fête en retard Reno


Merci DMC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> C'était mon repas d'anniversaire, offert par Madame avec quelques jours de retard (on avait attendu le week-end pour en profiter).
> J'ai "attrapé" 48 ans le 5 Février ;-)


Meilleurs vœux Reno 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Peu de changement pour moi 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Meilleurs vœux Reno


Merci Alex


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brice ne poste plus ici ? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Brice ne poste plus ici ?


Il est peut-être en vacances ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Il est peut-être en vacances ?


Je vois qu'il poste sûr d'autres subforums

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Happy valentine's day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7040 sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM sur Erika MN sous un rare soleil sur le Sancy en Auvergne


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Steinhart OVM
> 
> View attachment 13895055


Ou est prise cette belle photo ? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Avec mon fiston, bon week end 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello depuis Paris !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Hello depuis Paris !


WOW ! O_O

Sublime Octo :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Montre-cadeau pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)

Mes parents sont venus nous rendre visite hier&#8230; comme à leur habitude, ils nous ont apporté diverses bricoles, dont cette montre reçue en cadeau lors d'une commande.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Reno said:


> WOW ! O_O
> 
> Sublime Octo :-! :-! :-!


Merci !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du brutal pour attaquer la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La grosse dernière Marathon JDD...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 3133 1er Mdl de l'armèe de l'air Sovietique


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ski de fond avec le toutou









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

The «.Beast from the East.» : une Vintage Vostok Amphibian 
Sur son nouveau bracelet Made in URSS que je viens de lui trouver .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Beast from the Far-East ?? 



DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dernière version de la Rodina sur un perlon 2 parties Eulit


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, je reste fidèle à cette Lange 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un 'vieux' squelette qui fêtera cette année ses 12 printemps&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pas de bureau aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Party Time pour ma Laco Augsburg


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Nannnn Fat Boy Slim !! J’adore !
C’était bien?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

FBS .... Tout simplement génial 

Aujourd'hui... retour aux classiques : ma Poljot Okean, chrono début 80' de la marine Sovietique


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour un Samedi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Ca va faire un bail que j'ai pas posté ici. Zenith Defy de 1970


----------



## dredzz (Apr 7, 2018)

Ma Panerai Radiomir 610.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une de mes plus vieilles, mais je l'adore









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je viens de recevoir mon tout dernier achat : une MK II Hawkinge d'occase .









Et c'est déjà le grand amour


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Je viens de recevoir mon tout dernier achat : une MK II Hawkinge d'occase .
> 
> View attachment 13925751
> 
> ...


Très sympa 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello la compagnie 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci Alex. La petite dernière me plait vraiment beaucoup et a droit à 2 jours de suite 
J'ai essayè qqs options & je crois qu'au final elle va rester avec ce cuir "Oxford" Rios .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne l'avais pas mise depuis un bon moment&#8230; on profite du soleil de Février pour la ressortir&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic et beaucoup beaucoup de neige









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Je ne l'avais pas mise depuis un bon moment&#8230; on profite du soleil de Février pour la ressortir&#8230; b-)


Superbe, une vrai beauté!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe, une vrai beauté!


Merci DMC


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Davosa Argonautic et beaucoup beaucoup de neige


:-!

Ici, on est en plein aberration climatique&#8230; on a eu 20°C hier après-midi, en Février :-s

Ils annoncent encore à la météo 14°C pour aujourd'hui, et ça sera le cas encore les jours suivants.

Hormis un épisode neigeux, on n'a pas eu d'Hiver, cette année.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Thème marin, ce matin&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

-36 Ce matin 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian VDV


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne soirée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Russe en ce 1 Mars









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Seiko mais laquelle?









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et une Soviet aussi pour le 2 mars 









Survet aux couleurs de la Tchécoslovaquie & Vostok Amphibia pour mon "Park-run" du samedi


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sympa DMC ! Les aiguilles sont tip-top ... Qui l’a crèe ?


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Bonne reprise !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Ratnik, montre actuelle de l'armèe Russe / matricule 48 (Edition WUS, 60 produites)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette rare MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette rare MSAR


Felicitations ! Tres sympas et peu courrant !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Felicitations ! Tres sympas et peu courrant !


Merci!

Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, la Speed au poignet :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette rare MSAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle achat l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Belle achat l'ami
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Bel achat ! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bel achat !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La MSAR Sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ca l'habille a perfektion !!
Qui t'as fait ce tres beau bracelet stp ?



DMCBanshee said:


> La MSAR Sur Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Ca l'habille a perfektion !!
> Qui t'as fait ce tres beau bracelet stp ?


Merci! Il y a 2 ans j'avais trouvé un gars sur Ebay de la Turkie qui fesais ces Canvas mais malheureusement il ne semble plus être actif...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia période Soviètique


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma p'tite dernière , une Vostok Amphibia, mais cette fois de fabriquation moderne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, la Speed au poignet :


Sympa lea photos Reno, la speed cest de la balle!! =)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une plongeuse 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vindredi 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie K-34 GMT


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec une dizaine d'années de retard&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hier la bleue et aujourd'hui la noire
Demain la blanche hehe
Bon dimanche









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM sur Cuir









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

MK II "Hawkinge" sur la Tamise


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Arrivée ce matin&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Soviètique ... le boitier est assez mastok


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian dans un boitier "Tonneau"


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite vintage pour ce soir.

View attachment 13976903


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Une petite vintage pour ce soir.


Superbe, Yannick :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec ma Française&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1st Moscow Watch Factory strela


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise de Brooklyn pour égayer ce Samedi bien gris&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot "Export" Strela


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma montre de chanteur de rap pour un Dimanche sous la flotte b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Rateka 24h # 4671374


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


>


O_O wow

Alors ça c'est beau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Alors ça c'est beau


Merci ! Elle est arrivée hier !!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

seekmywatch said:


> Merci ! Elle est arrivée hier !!


Félicitations elle est splendide 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O wow
> 
> Alors ça c'est beau


Oui vraiment!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Allo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Merci ! J’enverrai de meilleurs photos bientôt


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma "toute nouvelle"







d'il y a 10 ans&#8230; :-d














































&#8230; C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes 38 ans, mais quand je l'avais achetée, le vendeur m'avait prévenu qu'il s'agissait d'une _franken_&#8230; les aiguilles, en particulier, n'étaient pas d'origine (et juraient pas mal avec le style général :-x )










J'ai donc profité d'avoir enfin déniché un horloger de toute première bourre (il y a un an ou deux) pour lui demander d'enfin remplacer ces foutues aiguilles&#8230; et je dois dire que le résultat dépasse toutes mes espérances :-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian URSS


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Reno said:


>


Je confirme - bon horloger et belle montre !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Je confirme - bon horloger et belle montre !


Merci SMW ;-)

Oui, c'est vraiment un gars génial.

Il m'a "sauvé" des montres qui dormaient dans leur boîte depuis des années&#8230; mais le plus incroyable, c'est qu'il accepte de bosser sur TOUTES les montres.

Il avait à l'atelier deux _Jaeger_ vintages d'une beauté hallucinante (pas comme mes photos o| ce jour-là) le jour où je suis venu cherche la GP :





















&#8230; et il voit défiler de superbes pièces&#8230; mais je lui ai apporté les drouilles les plus improbables, il n'a pas tiqué.

Dernière en date, un chrono quartz d'Ali-X-Press à moins de 20 balles que j'avais explosé en le faisant tomber sur le carrelage (la simple goupille qui tenait le bracelet au boîtier s'était barrée sans crier gare :-x )&#8230;

Comme la montre avait moins de 48h, je voulais juste savoir si elle était sauvable, ou si j'en rachetais une directe.

Je précise que c'était vraiment une montre "pour déconner" :-d

Il l'a prise, il m'a dit qu'il y jetterait un œil&#8230; et finalement, c'était "juste" les aiguilles qui avaient bougé sur l'axe&#8230; il les a réenquillé proprement, et la montre tourne nickel 

À côté de ça, il m'a fait une révision complète sur la Yema de mon grand-père (une des pièces fondatrices de ma collection, dont j'avais hérité en 2007)&#8230; il m'a sauvé une petite Omega Cosmic&#8230; plusieurs pièces de moindre valeur (sauf à mes yeux)&#8230; tout ça à des tarifs incroyablement raisonnables (parfois seulement 5/10/15 € pour une petite intervention)&#8230;

Faudra que je fasse un jour le bilan de toutes les montres qui sont revenues à la vie grâce à lui |> |> |>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Félicitation Reno, la montre bien sur, les nouvelles aiguilles & même le cuir !! 
Tout est beau !


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Rodina Auto


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow belles histoires! Surtout celle d Ali x press - un horloger étonnant et plein de surprises.

Si je ne me trompe pas tu es situé en Normandie c’est bien ça?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Félicitation Reno, la montre bien sur, les nouvelles aiguilles & même le cuir !!
> Tout est beau !


Merci RedFroggy 

Le bracelet est un alligator 'fait main' qui doit venir des Philippines, si je me souviens bien&#8230; :think: (je l'ai depuis plusieurs années déjà).



seekmywatch said:


> Wow belles histoires! Surtout celle d Ali x press - un horloger étonnant et plein de surprises.
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas tu es situé en Normandie c'est bien ça?


_J'étais_ :-(

Malheureusement, on a déménagé en Décembre 2016 à cause du boulot de Madame, et on est arrivé dans une région beaucoup moins riante. Nous sommes actuellement dans l'Aube (Champagne), et je n'ai qu'une hâte, qu'on retourne dans l'Ouest (Normandie ou Bretagne) au plus vite&#8230; le temps commence vraiment à être long :-x

Le seul truc, en effet, c'est que j'ai trouvé cet horloger hors pair&#8230; il aura sauvé la plupart de mes montres en attente de réparation (certaines depuis plusieurs années) :-! comme quoi, il y a du bon partout :-d

Mais sérieusement, j'ai vraiment hâte qu'on se barre de ce coin mortel au plus vite, nerveusement, j'en peux plus&#8230; :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Rodina Auto
> 
> View attachment 13996033


Je ne vois pas la photo, RedFroggy :-s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor b28









(Une limited edition WUS #160/250)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


>


Sympa la photo, c'est pour quoi faire ces lettres ?


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Bien cool ce cadran âgé 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, une plongeuse pour la piscine aujourd'hui 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bien cool ce cadran âgé


Merci Alex 

À l'époque, c'était la principale raison qui m'avait fait craquer ;-) (ça, et son prix très raisonnable)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi j'essaie mon nouveau Q5 avec une Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Reno - désolé pour toi ! Vivement que tu bouges !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Reno - désolé pour toi ! Vivement que tu bouges !


Merci smw,

Après c'est pas non plus la misère noire, on ne va pas se plaindre&#8230; mais on va dire qu'on est vraiment au milieu de nulle part, et que la nature environnante n'est pas dingue. On est proche des lacs, pourtant, mais je ne trouve vraiment aucun charme à la région&#8230;

Et puis c'est plus 'traumatique' qu'autre chose, en fait&#8230; on est arrivé à la pire période : plein mois d'Octobre gris, humide, froid pour trouver une baraque&#8230; on n'a rien trouvé qui nous convenait ; la baraque qu'on occupe est trop petite, le garage est inutilisable et le terrain cent fois trop grand&#8230; tout ça foutu au milieu d'un bled de 100 habitants. La ville la plus proche fait moins de 3000 habitants&#8230; Bar sur Aube est à 20 bornes, et ne présente de toute façon aucun intérêt particulier (hormis mon horloger ;-) )&#8230; et le déménagement lui-même, quelques jours à peine avant Noël (génial, les fêtes de fin d'année dans les cartons, dans un coin inconnu, avec un hiver particulièrement carabiné, et l'électricité qui sautait parce que le précédent locataire avait pris un abonnement à la con, sous-dimensionné pour les appareils électriques de la baraque :rodekaart on s'en est rendu compte 3 mois plus tard :-x )
Bref, un véritable cauchemar.

Quand je compare avec la petite ville de Normandie où nous vivions les années précédentes, où nous avions absolument *TOUT* à portée de main (commerces, cinéma, centre culturel, salles de concert/expos/conférences, médecins -généralistes+spécialistes- hôpital, administrations&#8230; sans parler du cadre de vie) ça me rend dingue qu'on ait quitté tout ça pour aller s'enterrer dans ce mouroir o|

Du coup, ça s'est tellement mal passé, que j'ai de toute façon rejeté la région en bloc, et que j'avais les idées claires avant même d'arriver : repartir au plus vite :-x

J'arrête de râler, mais sérieusement, je ne souhaite ça à personne, c'est vraiment à se flinguer de vivre dans un coin qu'on n'aime pas :-(


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une autre Vostok Amphibia 









J'ai quittè ça pour Londres ... je compatis Reno


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia said:


>


Superbe montre et photo!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Une autre Vostok Amphibia
> 
> View attachment 14000931


:-!



> J'ai quittè ça pour Londres ... je compatis Reno
> 
> View attachment 14000941


Bretagne ? :think:

Ouais et encore&#8230; Londres. C'est vraiment sympa comme ville (enfin moi j'y ai de bons souvenirs).

Mais imagine quitter ton bord de mer pour te retrouver dans une région sinistre, _morte_, avec un climat pourri et pas d'activité économique :-x


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la photo, c'est pour quoi faire ces lettres ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Merci ?
Il s'agit de lettres en laiton qui permettent de faire le marquage à chaud des initiales ou références de montres de mes clients sur mes pochettes en nubuck ☺


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe montre et photo!


Merci beaucoup ?

Du jour ☺


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivée.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude" bleue


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui en vintage&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Okeah, chrono de dotation de la marine Sov


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Apia said:


> Merci
> Il s'agit de lettres en laiton qui permettent de faire le marquage à chaud des initiales ou références de montres de mes clients sur mes pochettes en nubuck


Bien cool ça, merci pour l'explication 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


C'est moi qui vois mal où elle est noire cette superbe GS ?
Bien cool 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alors autant les smart watches c'est vraiment pas mon truc, mais je trouve cette garmin super super utile !
Ça mesure tout, avec l'application ça analyse et prépare des tableaux sur les activités sportives, la qualité du sommeil, le stress etc...

Vraiment très très utiles...

Même leur système de changement de bracelet est fabuleux, ça prend 10 secondes 

J'adore !!!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> C'est moi qui vois mal où elle est noire cette superbe GS ?
> Bien cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Elle est noire en effet


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui du soviet mastok.. une Vostok Amphibia dans un boitier 1190 "Tonneau"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'avais la _*Flaubert*_ au poignet&#8230;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Apia said:


>


Vraiment superbe - j'aurais du le dire avant mais j'adore le mariage


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

My turn


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Elle est noire en effet


Pardon je faisait référence au boîtier et bracelet
Sur ta photo ça paraît noir... D'où ma surprise

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Pardon je faisait référence au boîtier et bracelet
> Sur ta photo ça paraît noir... D'où ma surprise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Je comprends, no problemo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Je comprends, no problemo


 Je la reconnais mieux 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok NVCh-30, montre de plongèe concue pour la marine Sovietique & entrèe en dotation fin des annèes 60'

















Aujourdhui à mon poignet pour un petit footing


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

:-d


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Une LeJour...taille parfaite à 39.5mm.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello,

Bon samedi soir à venir !
Normalement l'apéro de prepare ou se pointe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'adore cette Turquoise









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Sport time !


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Cette japonaise sur jubilee aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un gros quartz en plastique pour aujourd'hui b-)














































Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ? J'ai choisi une montre avec double affichage (désynchronisés) le jour du changement d'heure :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Apres les bleus, Vostok Amphibian " Scuba" vert


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Merci beaucoup 🙏


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Superbe image. Montre magnifique :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pseudo-phases de Lune pour un Mardi sous la grisaille b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour Avril 
Ah oui il manque de la lumière mais je voulais contribuer 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian bleu version "6-9-12"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brass









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivé ce midi Ancon Sea Shadow en Bronze









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Arrivé ce midi Ancon Sea Shadow en Bronze


Superbe :-!

Par contre, tu dis qu'elle vient d'arriver ? 

C'est une occasion ? Parce que la patine est déjà vraiment chouette |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Superbe :-!
> 
> Par contre, tu dis qu'elle vient d'arriver ?
> 
> C'est une occasion ? Parce que la patine est déjà vraiment chouette |>


Merci Reno! Oui elle est d'occas la patine est vraiment bien développer en vrai.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Meangraf b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub Militaire









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais une montre en plastique pour les activités de l'après-midi :














































&#8230; et maintenant, changement du soir pour quelque chose de plus habillé b-)













































(photos pas du jour)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Superbe image. Montre magnifique :-!


Merci beaucoup ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Sturmanskie 31569


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une autre Amphibian Sovietique, mais le Mdl de chez Poljot


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une russe pour moi aussi. On a reçu 30cm de neige dans les derniers 24 heures!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pas trop de dépaysement pour ta Poljot ... 


DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Pas trop de dépaysement pour ta Poljot ...


Non vraiment pas, surtout cette année on est enseveli sous la neige...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Journée Gold









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Chrono "Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Chrono "Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 14054021


Superbe cette Russe!


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Chrono "Gagarin 40th anniversary commemorative" Sturmanskie
> 
> View attachment 14054021


Superbe chrono :-!

Je t'accompagne (plus modestement ;-) ) en ce jour anniversaire


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Hello !


Somptueuse Octo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la petite dernière&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et pour t'accompagner & célèbrer ensemble la "journèe de l'espace" Reno, aujourd'hui ma Vostok arborant le profil de Valentina Thereshkova, 1ere femme dans l'espace en 1963









La Sturmanskie d'hier commemorait justement le vol de Yuri Gagarin le 12 avril 1961 & le même modele que celui portè par le Lt-Colonel Shargin en 2004 sur Soyuz-5


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Et pour t'accompagner & célèbrer ensemble la "journèe de l'espace" Reno, aujourd'hui ma Vostok arborant le profil de Valentina Thereshkova, 1ere femme dans l'espace en 1963
> 
> View attachment 14057737
> 
> ...


Bravo :-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tu sais ... sur le bus #35 ou en velo il sert pas trop


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mon père viens de me donner cette vieille Sub qui trainais dans son tirroir depuis des années. J'ai installé une nouvelle batterie et elle roule comme une neuf.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Merci Reno (pour l'Octo - je l'adore) !
Tipo c2 today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

seekmywatch said:


> Merci Reno (pour l'Octo - je l'adore) !
> Tipo c2 today


Ahhh superbe pièce cette chrono 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Veteran de la guerre froide quasi neuves de stock : une classique Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

seekmywatch said:


> Merci Reno (pour l'Octo - je l'adore) !
> Tipo c2 today


Et une autre énorme tuerie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la petite dernière b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Flieger Chrono


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Strela 3017


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier .... Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui Steinhart Ocean Vintage









Mais sur un bracelet russe ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une Bronze









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Retour en Bretagne pour ce Week-End Pascal et visite a "Ma Plage" ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses Pâques!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne fêtes de pâques à tous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Retour en Bretagne pour ce Week-End Pascal et visite a "Ma Plage" ...
> 
> View attachment 14080875
> 
> View attachment 14080885


Il en faut du courage pour se baigner en Bretagne à cette période de l'année! Je m'y suis baigné au mois de juillet et j'en frissonne encore


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Magnifique plage !
Happy easter a tous !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Panerol Forte said:


> Il en faut du courage pour se baigner en Bretagne à cette période de l'année! Je m'y suis baigné au mois de juillet et j'en frissonne encore


C'est sur que ce n'est pas la Med, mais l'étè on a entre 17 et 19 ce qui est tres correct. Ce WE avec 11, ça motive à nager vigoureusement (et pas longtemps ...  )

Aujourdhui , une Vostok Amphibian «.RadioRoom.» , époque Sovietique, indiquant les périodes internationales de silence radio maritimes.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour le souper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour le souper


Voilà un repas qui m'a l'air fort appétissant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Amphibian contemporaine avec une nouvelle lunette PVD


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello a tous,
Bonne journée 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après un squelette, un crâne&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello a tous,
> Bonne journée


O_O Oh purée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Après un squelette, un crâne&#8230;


J'adore ce crane français, et les photos comme d'habitude au top 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod Karlskrona









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia «1967, 50eme anniversaire.»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> J'adore ce crane français, et les photos comme d'habitude au top


Merci Alex


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journee









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jadore









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A fond la forme avec ma Soviet Slava «.Moscou Olympiques 1980.»


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars et bonne journée 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giltfriday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian NVCh-30 des plongeurs de la marine Sovietique des annèes 60









Sur un nouveau nouveau NATO en cuir


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian NVCh-30 des plongeurs de la marine Sovietique des annèes 60
> 
> View attachment 14096883
> 
> ...


Vraiment cool, les cornes et les aiguilles sont uniques. Bonnes vibes 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Samedi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Vraiment cool, les cornes et les aiguilles sont uniques. Bonnes vibes


Merci, c'est une de mes plongeuses Russes préfèrèe & le 1er Mdl d'Amphibian.

Aujourdhui , très different avec une Slava Tank mastok


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Aujourd' hui SKX. La meme que la semaine derniere


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bon dimanche à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe celle là Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Vintage Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe celle là Alex
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Merci l'ami

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Wostok Export Amphibian des annèes 70


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour le Souper et l'apero









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après trois jours sur le bracelet d'origine, je repasse sur cuir b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR, bonne semaine à tous!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette vintage à 3 couronnes.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma nouvelle ... une Poljus, montre Sovietique conçue spécialement pour les missions en zones polaires


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vintage à 3 couronnes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très sympa 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vintage à 3 couronnes.


J'aime énormément ces vieilles DIFOR :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci les gars, les 3 couronnes sont originales et plaisantes à porter.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pour un 1er Mai ... Quoi d'autre qu'une Raketa «.Big Zero.» ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zenith Cronometro Edition Limitée au poignet aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The New Tockr , what a beauty. That dial


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec une carrée&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II


Jolies couleurs sur cette Borealis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Jolies couleurs sur cette Borealis


Merci Brice  Ca fais un bout que je t'ai vu poster ici. J'espère que tout va bien. Enjoy your Friday 

Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Farer Pointing II LE #2


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement mais je reste avec une Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé le week-end avec la Doxa 1200 Pro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai commencé le week-end avec la Doxa 1200 Pro


Toujours aussi jolie ces Doxa et super confo au poignet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les gars, en orange pour moi aussi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Toujours aussi jolie ces Doxa et super confo au poignet!


Merci. Le bracelet est super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a passé la journée au Lazy5 Ranch avec les petitouts. Une scurfa costaud paraissait parfaite pour cette excursion 


















Le réconfort


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Camo 007 and un Gin/7up









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ma vintage préférer









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle Tockr ce matin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La nouvelle Tockr ce matin


Jolie celle-là! Toi qui adore le bleu tu est servi avec ce combo 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Brice 

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Prim Traktor Czechoslovak des annèes 50


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La 007 en Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Allemande









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, je portais la *ZVEZDA*, et aujourd'hui, la







K-211 :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Une allemande ici aussi. 
Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 #22/99
J'adore cette montre, pas seulement le calibre russe décoré à la main, mais aussi le joli cadran bleu, le chiffre 60, l'aiguille jaune des 24-hr. 
Ciao


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pour le 8 May , une Raketa commemo 1945-85


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*2427* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;



















































À défaut de pouvoir me payer la réédition :-/


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une Invicta avec mouvement Valjoux 7750









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Commemo Vostok Komandirskie 1945-2015


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slava assymetrique édition limitèe de 1977


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Slava assymetrique édition limitèe de 1977
> 
> View attachment 14137011


Tout à fait étonnant, ce modèle :-!

En Russe, moi aussi :








K-86 pour 'ouam difus_5


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

J'aime bcp également le boitier «.musclè.» de ta Vostok 

Aujourdhui, un Mdl classique de Ctapt des annèes 50


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Je porte ma Blancpain Bathyscaphe on sur un bracelet DrunkArtStraps en canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Je porte ma Blancpain Bathyscaphe on sur un bracelet DrunkArtStraps en canvas


Tu en a repris une ?
Bien cool 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vraiment fan de celle ci 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Vraiment fan de celle ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'aime bien aussi. La "petite'' Sub en arriere plan 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche Gang









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Valjoux 7750


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tcheque Prim Traktor


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais la Radio Room&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Russe&#8230;








*K-35* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX011J


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Poljot toute simple & classique des annèes 60


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda Russe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orange.* b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ces deux là tt la semaine 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok 1967
> 
> View attachment 14153501


Très jolie ce cadran vert!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Pobeda


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivée cet après-midi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Aujourd'hui une Vixa avec Lorsa 237B.

Cordialement.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Arrivée cet après-midi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien cool cette tortue orange Simon 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Bien cool cette tortue orange Simon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex  J'adore ta Sub 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un Samedi Seiko


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Prim sur un nouveau bracelet


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un peu fan DMC ? 


DMCBanshee said:


> Un Samedi Seiko


Belle collection avec un gros + pour ta Turtle Pepsi !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Un peu fan DMC ?
> 
> Belle collection avec un gros + pour ta Turtle Pepsi !!


Un peu oui  Merci!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis hier&#8230;


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Bon Dimanche à tous.

Une autre Française, cette 37mm Tylex. Probablement des annèes 60, mais fabricant inconnu. Mouvement Lorsa P62.

Cordialement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Luch commemo du 60éme anniversaire de la revolution de 1917


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'adore ma DiverOne en jaune. 
Une journée magnifique ici, un ciel bleu comme une carte postale, soleil  et 30 degrés.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> ETA Cave Dweller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut et une excellente semaine à tous 
Je la débute avec mon Alpina KM710 
Ciao


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonne après-midi.

Très rare (mais sans valeur monétaire réelle) cette Chrisfer, fabriqué en France des annèes 50. Pas au goût de tous, peut-être, mais certainement au mien. Mouvement Lorsa 652.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> Bonne après-midi.
> 
> Très rare (mais sans valeur monétaire réelle) cette Chrisfer, fabriqué en France des annèes 50. Pas au goût de tous, peut-être, mais certainement au mien. Mouvement Lorsa 652.
> 
> ...


Très jolie |>

J'ai une HERNOR d'un style approchant :


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Merci beaucoup mon ami, et j'aime ton Hernor. Savez-vous ce qu'il y a dedans?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok compressor


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> Merci beaucoup mon ami, et j'aime ton Hernor. Savez-vous ce qu'il y a dedans?


Ah ben écoute, j'étais pourtant persuadé de ne pas l'avoir ouverte&#8230;

Et en reprenant les photos d'alors (en 2012), je suis retombé sur celles-ci :



















J'ignore ce que c'est :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du raffiné&#8230; b-)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> Ah ben écoute, j'étais pourtant persuadé de ne pas l'avoir ouverte&#8230;
> 
> Et en reprenant les photos d'alors (en 2012), je suis retombé sur celles-ci :
> 
> ...


Intéressant. Je pense que c'est une Judex 120/123, détails ici en Anglais: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Judex 120

Cordialement.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Aujourd’hui, une montre de “Marque Privée” produite pour Claude Lecureux, détaillant de bijoux et de montres, installé dans la ville d’Amiens de 1970 à 2013. Mouvement FE 233-60.

Cordialement.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Ctapt/Start


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> Aujourd'hui, une montre de "Marque Privée" produite pour Claude Lecureux, détaillant de bijoux et de montres, installé dans la ville d'Amiens de 1970 à 2013. Mouvement FE 233-60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

Je ne le fais pas exprès, mais j'ai aussi une KELTON du même genre ^_^










(et là celle-ci je ne l'ai pas ouverte&#8230; mais ça doit être du TIMEX à l'intérieur)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Je ne le fais pas exprès, mais j'ai aussi une KELTON du même genre ^_^
> 
> ...


Oui, ce sera un mouvement Timex à l'intérieur de votre Kelton. Probablement le M22 comme celui-ci, fourni par l'usine Timex de Dundee, en Écosse.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, mais on passe de l'acier au nylon, histoire d'alléger l'ensemble ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma Alexander Shorokhoff édition limitée Vintage2 #22/99


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot des annèes 60 avec un petit Sputnik intégré dans le logo


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33 mm Sportivnie Kirova de la 1re usine de Moscou, avec son mouvement Sportivnie de 16 rubis, bien que le cadran dise autre chose (!).

Cordialement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une SKX009 en cette journée ensoleillé









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Même montre, autre bracelet&#8230;


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonne après-midi,

Aujourd’hui, une marque des annèes 50, et à propos de laquelle je n'ai presque pas trouvé de références, si ce n'est dans une ancienne publication dans laquelle Garmex Watches figurait parmi les membres du Syndicat des horlogers de Besançon. Mouvement Lorsa P62.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je portais une *Big Zero* (export) b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonsoir,

40mm Ural, en aluminium. Mouvement Molnia 3608.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour un Dimanche ensoleillé b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Moray


Fabuleuse ! :-!

Et voilà un repas fort appétissant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre fun pour attaquer la semaine&#8230; b-)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

J'aime ton chat!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Aujourd’hui, une autre Française, cette 36mm CBD, mouvement Cupillared (FE) 233. 

Le logo de la CDB appartient au Christian Bernard Diffusion de Paris qui appartient actuellement à des intérêts de l’Extrême-Orient et déclare avoir été fondée en 1973. Cependant, cette montre date des années 1940 et a donc probablement été fabriqué pour une incarnation antérieure de cette société.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> J'aime ton chat!


Joséphine. L'une de nos trois chats ;-)

Impossible de poser quoi que ce soit sur une table de type "papier" sans qu'elle vienne se coucher dessus :-d

Même quand on lit un bouquin&#8230; 









(photo floue prise à l'arrache avec le mobile)



balaton said:


> Aujourd'hui, une autre Française, cette 36mm CBD, mouvement Cupillared (FE) 233.
> 
> Le logo de la CDB appartient au Christian Bernard Diffusion de Paris qui appartient actuellement à des intérêts de l'Extrême-Orient et déclare avoir été fondée en 1973. Cependant, cette montre date des années 1940 et a donc probablement été fabriqué pour une incarnation antérieure de cette société.
> 
> Cordialement.


Superbe. Tu as une sacrée collection de vintages :-!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> Joséphine. L'une de nos trois chats ;-)
> 
> Impossible de poser quoi que ce soit sur une table de type "papier" sans qu'elle vienne se coucher dessus :-d
> 
> ...


Merci pour vos gentils commentaires. Oui, nos chats veulent toujours être le centre de notre attention. Voici notre bien-aimé et beaucoup manqué, Chinchilla. Il s'appelait "Baby One" et est mort il y a quatre ans à l'âge de 16 ans.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> Merci pour vos gentils commentaires. Oui, nos chats veulent toujours être le centre de notre attention. Voici notre bien-aimé et beaucoup manqué, Chinchilla. Il s'appelait "Baby One" et est mort il y a quatre ans à l'âge de 16 ans.
> 
> Cordialement.


Magnifique.

On a aussi connu la perte de plusieurs chats&#8230; une série noire, il y a quelques années ; on en a perdu 3 en deux ans seulement :-(

Où sont prises les deux photos, si c'est pas indiscret ? Ça a l'air d'être une jolie région


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Merci et pas du tout indiscret. 

Pris à notre dernière maison sur une ferme de colline en Ecosse. Le petit lac est loin de la vue derrière nous et Baby One nous a toujours accompagnés dans nos petites promenades pendant que les autres restaient autour du jardin. Nous avons toujours eu des chats, généralement plusieurs à la fois, mais aucun maintenant.

Cordialement.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> Merci et pas du tout indiscret.
> 
> Pris à notre dernière maison sur une ferme de colline en Ecosse. Le petit lac est loin de la vue derrière nous et Baby One nous a toujours accompagnés dans nos petites promenades pendant que les autres restaient autour du jardin. Nous avons toujours eu des chats, généralement plusieurs à la fois, mais aucun maintenant.
> 
> Cordialement.


Ah, l'Écosse&#8230; j'en garde un souvenir émerveillé&#8230; l'été 1987 

C'était dans une autre vie.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

J'espère que tu as aimé!

Cet après-midi, une autre montre fabriquée en France dans les années 1950, mais le fabricant reste un mystère pour moi. Mouvement Cupillard (FE) 233-60.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

balaton said:


> J'espère que tu as aimé!


J'avais *ADORÉ* l'Écosse.

De 14 à 17 ans, je suis allé presque tous les Étés en immersion dans des familles d'accueil du Royaume-Uni&#8230; j'avais commencé par une ferme près de la frontière du Pays de Galle, puis deux années de suite à Lincoln, et pour finir un séjour à Edinburgh (entretemps, j'avais également visité les îles anglo-normandes, avec mes parents).

Le séjour à Edinburgh est sans doute celui qui m'a le plus marqué (sans doute aussi -sans aucun doute- parce que ce fut à cette occasion que j'avais eu ma toute première petite copine :-d )



> Cet après-midi, une autre montre fabriquée en France dans les années 1950, mais le fabricant reste un mystère pour moi. Mouvement Cupillard (FE) 233-60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une autre très belle pièce :-!

Il y avait pléthore de fabricants avant les années 70&#8230; c'est hélas quasiment impossible de tous les connaître 

Dans ma collection de vintages, j'ai plusieurs marques plus ou moins connues&#8230;






















































(celle-ci est morte)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> J'avais *ADORÉ* l'Écosse.
> 
> De 14 à 17 ans, je suis allé presque tous les Étés en immersion dans des familles d'accueil du Royaume-Uni&#8230; j'avais commencé par une ferme près de la frontière du Pays de Galle, puis deux années de suite à Lincoln, et pour finir un séjour à Edinburgh (entretemps, j'avais également visité les îles anglo-normandes, avec mes parents).
> 
> ...


Ah Edimbourg! La combinaison de la passion de jeunesse et d'une ville magnifique - de tels souvenirs!

Je pense que vos montres vintage sont fantastiques et j'espère que ton Fresard pourra être remis en état de fonctionnement un jour. Comme vous pouvez le deviner, j'ai un grand amour pour les montres vintage Françaises qui sont très sous-estimées et souvent ignorées par les collectionneurs.

Ce matin je porte ce vielle Vatelrup des annèes 40, mouvement Cupillard 233.

Cordialement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Fabuleuse ! :-!
> 
> Et voilà un repas fort appétissant


Merci Reno! Je suis chanceux ma femme prépare de très bon repas 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Hexa. Je l'ais eu il y a quelques années et j'ai décider d'en racheter une... Le cadran bleu est vraiment jolie.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm 218D de 1965 avec boîtier en acier.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE* pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok NVC-h


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour terminer la semaine sous le soleil b-)

Un de mes tous premiers achats horlogers, il y a 11 ans (déjà)&#8230;














































Elle a tout connu ; j'ai nagé avec ; le lume est encore vaillant&#8230; tout ça pour moins de 50 balles neuve, à l'époque&#8230; :-!

En bref, une excellente affaire


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end à vous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fin 2018 je m'était dit qu'il était temps de réduire ma collection..Je pense que jai échoué&#8230;


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Aujourd'hui, cette Lacorda de 34mm, mouvement AS 1123/24, fabriquée en France par Eric Weil (oncle de Raymond Weil) et Allemande de naissance. Il a fui l'Allemagne en 1939, a rejoint la Légion Étrangère et est devenu citoyen français en 1945. 

À son apogée dans les années 1950, la marque détenait 10% du marché français de l'horlogerie en France avant la vente de la société dans les années 1960.

Cordialement.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Certes t'as probablement échouè mais, tu as :
a) un beau meuble,
b) des montres que tu aimes,

Bref, qq part, t'as quand même gagné 



DMCBanshee said:


> Fin 2018 je m'était dit qu'il était temps de réduire ma collection..Je pense que jai échoué&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Strela 3017


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fin 2018 je m'était dit qu'il était temps de réduire ma collection..Je pense que jai échoué&#8230;


Haha, un bel échec

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end encore









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fin 2018 je m'était dit qu'il était temps de réduire ma collection..Je pense que jai échoué&#8230;


Belle collection, et superbe meuble, DMC ! :-!

C'est donc une réussite sur tous les tableaux ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Certes t'as probablement échouè mais, tu as :
> a) un beau meuble,
> b) des montres que tu aimes,
> 
> Bref, qq part, t'as quand même gagné


Oui vaut mieux le voir comme ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une "vieille" Chinoise aujourd'hui&#8230; elle a fêté ses *10 ans* il y a quelques mois b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Belle collection, et superbe meuble, DMC ! :-!
> 
> C'est donc une réussite sur tous les tableaux ;-)


Merci Reno! J'ai travaillé beaucoup sur ce meuble mais je suis heureux du résultat.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia «.1967 Re-Edition.»


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une grosse anadigit à moins de 10 balles pour un Dimanche écrasé de soleil et de chaleur (on a dépassé les 30°C)&#8230;


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

38mm Samara (Pobeda) avec une version ultérieure du 15j ZiM 2602 et des reflets indésirables.

Cordialement.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda «Star.» et une lunette de SVT sortie de l'usine NKV de Omsk en Siberie


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello à tous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14200667


Superbe Omega, très jolie photo, et intéressante sculpture&#8230; je vois comme une parenté avec ton avatar, c'est toi qui fais ça ? 
J'aime beaucoup |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Hello à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, j'attaque la semaine tout en sobriété :-d


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Reno said:


> Superbe Omega, très jolie photo, et intéressante sculpture&#8230; je vois comme une parenté avec ton avatar, c'est toi qui fais ça ?
> J'aime beaucoup |>


Desole, je ne parl pa francaise...ma femme, parlai francaise...

Le Avatar, the little picture, it's a game, called Muehle in German, Nine Man Morris in English, its painted on one of my camping boxes, where my cooking equipment is stored, I love cooking and eating..... the little stones I found in the Gironde, 9 black, 9 white....in French jeu de la marelle..?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> Desole, je ne parl pa francaise...ma femme, parlai francaise...
> 
> Le Avatar, the little picture, it's a game, called Muehle in German, Nine Man Morris in English, its painted on one of my camping boxes, where my cooking equipment is stored, I love cooking and eating..... the little stones I found in the Gironde, 9 black, 9 white....in French jeu de la marelle..?


OK ;-)

No idea what this game is :think: It's not marelle though. 
Marelle is a game mostly played by young girls :










EDIT : your game seems to be called "m_e_relle" (so close enough ;-) )

My question was about the sculpture on which is your watch. Did you make it ? It's really cool


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Chrono Okeah de la marine Sov


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Reno said:


> OK ;-)
> 
> No idea what this game is :think: It's not marelle though.
> Marelle is a game mostly played by young girls :
> ...


Got you, the sculpture is in fact a vase like thingy, made by a friend of mine.....sorry about the misunderstanding...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Sous-Marine*_ sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Aujourd'hui, cet EMQ Luch avec le (in)célèbre 3055, fabriqué de 1981 à 1983. À 41mm et 10g, ça peut être un peu brute à porter.

Cordialement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Russe ce matin









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu après le diner. Mes cerisiers so t en fleurs

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Reçu après le diner. Mes cerisiers sont en fleurs
> 
> Send via Tapawatch












Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ups.... hier c'est aussi un chrono


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Ups.... hier c'est aussi un chrono
> 
> View attachment 14208031


Superbe cette chrono!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>





RedFroggy said:


> Poljot Aviator I
> 
> View attachment 14207677





RedFroggy said:


> Ups.... hier c'est aussi un chrono
> 
> View attachment 14208031


De bien belles montres, Messieurs :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une modeste Chinoise à 25$ (qui n'était pas sortie de sa boîte depuis plus de 2 ans !)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une solaire ajd 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une petite Pobeda des annèes 50


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian contemporaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Yema Flygraf









Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Yema Flygraf
> 
> View attachment 14214839
> 
> ...


O_O WOW !!!

C'est la réédition ?

https://yema.com/products/yema-flygraf-heritage-yfly2018

Absolument superbe, en tout cas :-!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Reno said:


> C'est la réédition ?


Oui, c'est juste!

Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Oui, c'est juste!
> 
> Michael


Félicitations, elle est vraiment magnifique :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230; toujours en ALPHA, mais ça faisait un moment que je voulais remettre la Panda b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un OVNI pour ce Dimanche qui ne se décide pas entre soleil et grisaille b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

D'hier...


Et d'aujourd'hui... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

HKED v2 Bund


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour aujourd'hui :




























À droite :









À gauche :


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed Helberg CH8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14221741


Man, I really like your sense of composition.

And you also have very nice vintages :-!

I also have an old Omega "Cosmic" with a similar style ;-)


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sacrée collec Reno


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Reno said:


> Man, I really like your sense of composition.
> 
> And you also have very nice vintages :-!
> 
> I also have an old Omega "Cosmic" with a similar style ;-)


Nice Omega you show there...! Thanks for the flowers...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Double post, sorry...!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jake31 said:


> Sacrée collec Reno


Merci beaucoup Jake 

Ce sont majoritairement des montres chinoises/russes/françaises&#8230; quelques vintages.

Une collection assez imposante en taille, mais peu de pièces prestigieuses ;-) (hormis à mes yeux)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

_Une collection assez imposante en taille, mais peu de pièces prestigieuses_

Non seulement tu as de tres tres belles pieces mais en plus, du moment qu'elles te plaisent ...

Aujourdhui, ma Prim Traktor, une montre Czech loin d'être prestigieuse, mais dont je ne lasse aucunement... ;-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

....demain....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Aujourd’hui cette Dollar, mouvement FE 233-60. 

La marque a été enregistrée pour la première fois à Paris en 1939 par les Établissements S. Marquis Verrier et Moulin basés à Alger. La montre date donc probablement d’avant 1962.

Cordialement.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sympa ta montre Reno ... ce sont tes souvenirs de PMT ?

Aujourdhui une Vostok Komandirskie «.Sub.»


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...demain...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Sympa ta montre Reno ... ce sont tes souvenirs de PMT ?


Merci RedFroggy 

L'insigne, oui. Obtenu à l'issue de ma PM à Satory (l'Hiver 1994 si je me souviens bien) :think:

Trois week-ends mémorables o|

Tu l'as reconnu parce que tu as fait une PM également ?



> Aujourdhui une Vostok Komandirskie «.Sub.»
> 
> View attachment 14225221


:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne soirée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







du grand-père pour un Jeudi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealiw Sea Farer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une petite Pobeda des annèes 50 . Ma seule avec un cadran en cuivre .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Une petite Pobeda des annèes 50 . Ma seule avec un cadran en cuivre .
> 
> View attachment 14227755


Encore une merveille.

Tu as vraiment une superbe collection de Russes, RedFroggy :-!

Tu en as combien, si c'est pas indiscret ?

Les miennes :







Et une 2209 que j'avais oublié pour les photos o|


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille Russe pour affronter la chaleur&#8230;














































&#8230; et la faune locale qui passe dans mon champ de vision pendant ce temps-là ! :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci Reno... pas loin d'une centaine, en grande majoritè des montres époque soviètique assez courrantes & peu onéreuses. Aujourdhui, une Vostok «Allemande» assez kitch .









https://russian-watches.it/2018/03/14/vostok-kgb-automatic-royal-trade-2614b/


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre Russe vintage&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai gardé la même qu'hier soir b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une petite Prim toute simple


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Okeah de nouveau ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut


O_O wow


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O wow


Merci Reno  Bon Dimanche!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno  Bon Dimanche!


À toi aussi :-!

On commence enfin à avoir un semblant de beau temps&#8230; b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une nouveauté chinoise aujourd'hui, la Hao d'Atelier Wen:









Elle est belle, mais mes impressions jusqu'à présent sont qu'elle est plutôt épaisse et malheureusement terriblement imprécise. :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Hautes Fagnes, 4 jours même montre


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je laisse la _ZVEZDA_ se reposer, mais je reste en Russe avec cette petite







"Art-Déco" vintage b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'ai reçu cette vieille Fortis, j'aime bien le cadran vert









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Strela 3017 noire


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

....Sel...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Moune ouatche_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour quelque chose de moins onéreux ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Osprey Bleu









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Enfin fraichement arrivèe : le tout 1er Modele de Strela









et qui rejoint donc ses 3017 cadettes


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Enfin fraichement arrivèe : le tout 1er Modele de Strela
> 
> View attachment 14247239
> 
> ...


Superbe collection 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Peu commun une 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...demain...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> et qui rejoint donc ses 3017 cadettes
> 
> View attachment 14247241


O_O oh purée 

:-! :-! :-!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Reno said:


>


Might change my mind for tomorrow.....









What a nice Seamaster you got there......!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> Might change my mind for tomorrow.....
> 
> View attachment 14247855
> 
> ...


Merci LowIQ  je te retourne le compliment :-! (et la TAG n'est pas vilaine non plus |> )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la même qu'hier soir&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;














































&#8230; encore une autre dont je peux enfin _pleinement_ profiter, presque 10 ans après l'avoir achetée, entre une panne réparée il y a quelques mois seulement, et un problème de bracelet d'origine un poil trop court, réglé quant à lui il y a deux jours !

Content ! ^_^


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14251839


Excellent ! :-!

J'ai acheté chez _Joué Club_ ces petits modèles réduits, il y a quelques années :














































Et un cadeau de Madame, un petite "Saturn V" :-d


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

LRM_20190622_105601 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I did not set the date.... :-(









Time travel


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Copeau said:


>


Aaaaah, la *125*, quelle merveille !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Reno said:


> &#8230; encore une autre dont je peux enfin _pleinement_ profiter, presque 10 ans après l'avoir achetée, entre une panne réparée il y a quelques mois seulement, et un problème de bracelet d'origine un poil trop court, réglé quant à lui il y a deux jours !


J'ai parlé trop tôt :-x

Elle s'est arrêtée quatre fois cet après-midi o|

Je vais devoir la ramener chez mon horloger&#8230; ce coup-ci pour une révision complète, elle ne va pas y couper :-(


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ... vintage Soviet, 1959 (?)...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et aujourdhui, du tout beau tout neuf Français ... un peu mode vintage quand même ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, et bien comme la COSMIC boude, je suis passé à la







pour la soirée&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Excellent ! :-!
> 
> J'ai acheté chez _Joué Club_ ces petits modèles réduits, il y a quelques années :
> 
> ...


Superbe Reno 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy dimanche les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Superbe Reno


Merci Alex 

J'étais passionné par la conquête spatiale et les programmes Gemini/Apollo quand j'étais môme ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vintage Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Allemande pour le souper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une Allemande pour le souper


Super montre, superbe assiette ! \o/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour affronter cette semaine de canicule b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Super montre, superbe assiette ! \o/


Merci Reno  Bonne semaine!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller "S"









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

je suis autrichien....meine Uhr nicht...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une petite Pobeda de 1954 pour démarrer la semaine


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, bonne semaine 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française sous le soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

JLC & Panama


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe de nouveau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la canicule, je n'ai plus de limites :














































:-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

ČSSR Prim


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Baltic Aquascaphe de nouveau
> 
> View attachment 14261257


J'adore 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La canicule s'installe&#8230; presque 30°C à 10h du mat'&#8230;

Va falloir se motiver b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La canicule s'installe&#8230; presque 30°C à 10h du mat'&#8230;
> 
> Va falloir se motiver b-)


Wow l'ami, ça dépote ça 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sd 43 avec un rum plutôt méchant 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Sd 43 avec un rum plutôt méchant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai flipper la submariner pour une SD 43...
Enfin une submariner à ma taille 
Le cyclope m'embête mais sinon c'est vraiment top , je vais m'y habituer je pense !

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Wow l'ami, ça dépote ça


C'est la chaleur qui me tape sur le système :-x :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-300 de la marine Soviétique


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Steinhart


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est l'Été, c'est l'heure de sortir les grosses tocantes b-)














































:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vendredi!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On protite de la piscine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aprem au park avec ma Vostok Compressor


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai ce même combo au poignet aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour un Française vintage :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Classic Vostok Amphibian cadran VDV


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze et piscine encore









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonne fin de dimanche à tous et bonne semaine ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote ultra-légère pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la petite dernière :


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Preperations for holiday...

1 week driving down to the Gironde, stopping wherever, Peugeot 3008 plus rooftent, 2 weeks Gironde, one week driving back up....









Might this do...? watchwise..? ( I do love the reflections, of the tarp we use for shade, on the Steinhart...)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Juillet démarre pêchu ... NVCH-300 1ère Gen


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Évidemment, pour moi&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma Baltic sur son nouveau bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mardi Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du soir, le changement (de bracelet) b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre estivale pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour à la carrée, aujourd'hui sur cuir&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ... komandirskie VDV


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et aujourd'hui toujours une Vostok .... Scuba-Dude


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello heloo 

La belle 15400 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello heloo
> 
> La belle 15400


Une pure merveille Alex


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du carré, parce que _le carré, c'est bien._ b-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabriquée en Chine b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot «.alarm.»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostock Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«.Re-creation.» , bref une Franken ;-) d'une Vostok Amphibian NVCh-30 3ème Gen , l'original étant introuvable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis 3 jours b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Viens tout juste d'arriver. Elle est très confo pour sa taille.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20190709_105803 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok «.Re-Edition Anniv.» 1967


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok «.Re-Edition Anniv.» 1967
> 
> View attachment 14296629


Pure merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;

Ça s'appelle une seconde Lune de Miel b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La même pour moi aussi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> La même pour moi aussi


 je n'avais pas remarqué que c'était une double couronne !

Valve à hélium, j'imagine ? :think:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> je n'avais pas remarqué que c'était une double couronne !
> 
> Valve à hélium, j'imagine ? :think:


Oui dans le mile Reno celle dubhaut est une valve à hélium.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Reno said:


> Pure merveille


Merci Reno... elle me plaisait bcp «en photo sur papier» et encore plus au poignet, même si elle ne renie pas ses origines Sov & est vraiment mastoc ... ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourd'hui... Un grand classique un peu plus élègant des montres Russes avec une Raketa «Atom» .









Je pars à Prague demain, donc peut être une nouvelle Prim la semaine prochaine ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3ieme journée avec la Benarus









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Aujourd'hui... Un grand classique un peu plus élègant des montres Russes avec une Raketa «Atom» .
> 
> View attachment 14299447
> 
> ...


Bon voyage! Je te souhaite ta prime.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Montre estivale pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Merci Reno... elle me plaisait bcp «en photo sur papier» et encore plus au poignet, même si elle ne renie pas ses origines Sov & est vraiment mastoc ... ;-)


J'ai la première édition (deuxième série), et je la porte encore avec plaisir (je l'avais d'ailleurs encore au poignet il n'y a pas longtemps) :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

(photos pas du jour)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeux 14 juillet les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe 6 jours successifs... ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ctapt ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du vert pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivage du jour... J'ai eu le même modèle il y a 4 ans et je elle me manquais bcq...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon voyage! Je te souhaite ta prime.


Merci !! 
Ça y est ... je l'ai enfin au poignet ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Merci !!
> Ça y est ... je l'ai enfin au poignet ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14316357


Superbe, le cadran est vraiment original.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe, le cadran est vraiment original.


Merci, j'aime bcp le cotè minimaliste ... Je ne m'en lasse pas ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, je régule&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia Neptune : ma montre de plage qui reside en Bretagne .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon là, évidemment, ce week-end, ça ne va pas être compliqué&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Neptune à la plage ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX781









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday! Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe avec «Normsky»


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Baltic Aquascaphe avec «Normsky»
> 
> View attachment 14327113
> 
> View attachment 14327117


Très cool l'ami !

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une montre atomique&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Nomos Tangente Sport, en mode plage 










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «mode vintage»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Julien Portside said:


>


Waoo...waooo...waooooo....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*à double fuseau horaire* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

L'ancienne Sub à mon père









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

PRS-29, une re-édition de la W10, montre de l'armèe Anglaise produite de 1967 à 1970.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour affronter la canicule b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Komandirskie précosse (Model vendu uniquement dans les foyers de l'armèe).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une SKX011 et une salade aux saumon fumé maison.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour une SKX011 et une salade aux saumon fumé maison.


et nous dis pas que tu les as peche également ? .... 
en tous cas tout donne envie ...le poisson, la salade et la montre . Bravo !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merci  Pour être franc ma conjointe est plus adepte de pêche que moi! Mais j'ai un fumoir à la maison qui donne un succulent résultat.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 sur Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian «scuba-dude» blue


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, la







_Concordev_ sur bracelet RVC modifié b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Komandiskie, Mdl précosse des années 70


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Montre Chinoise, bracelet Français sur-mesure (de chez RVC)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend les gars!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Amphibian


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bon dimanche à vous 
Premières impressions positives









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello et bon dimanche à vous
> Premières impressions positives


Superbe, Alex :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du simple, sans fioritures&#8230;














































Un p'tit chrono







d'abonnement&#8230; c'est sobre, ça fait le boulot ^_^


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma Vostok NVCH-30


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour le soir, la trouvaille de vide-grenier du jour : une







à 2€ ! (et une nouvelle pile)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Superbe, Alex :-!


Merci Reno.

Elle se porte vraiment bien sur bracelet cuir, les dimensions sont ce que je recherche...
Très bien finie sous tous les angles, le nouveau boîtier est bien abouti avec soin.
Le bezel pourrait être mieux dans son action, il est un peu cheap à mon avis.

Une montre qui a bcp de paramètres de qualité pour un prix raisonnable.

A choisir entre une subC et la seamaster, je pense que la seamaster bleue est la gagnante ( pour moi)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même







qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor re-édition


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

2016 Projet WUS «Ratnik» 48/60


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1er Mdl de Strela 3017 pour le dernier jour de juillet


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

La Hao d'Atelier Wen, une belle chinoise conçu par deux jeunes français:









Bracelet en toile par Barton, ici en Texas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un chrono Poljot Russe des annèes 80


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Reno said:


>


Quelle beauté!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Quelle beauté!


Merci Stephen ! 

En plus, j'ai été rassuré hier par mon horloger&#8230; je croyais qu'il y avait un problème avec le ressort de barillet (j'avais l'impression que la bride 'glissait' au remontage), mais il pense que c'est peut-être juste une histoire de pignon coulant&#8230; du coup, pour l'instant on ne touche à rien. Il y jettera un œil plus tard ; pour le moment, elle tient bien l'heure, avec une bonne réserve de marche b-)

Très content de cet achat _"post-collection"_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Strela


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PYRATE*







pour un Samedi sous le soleil b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un grand classic Komandirskie cadran VDV


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Amphibia bleue


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, bonne semaine !









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

En mode plage


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 bronze, 38mm. Nouveauté pour moi, mais «Nearly New» comme décrit par Chris Ward. En dehors de la patine qui doit avoir commencé au moins il y a quelques mois, je ne pouvais pas le dire. Donc je suis bien satisfait. b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Christopher Ward C60 bronze, 38mm. Nouveauté pour moi, mais «Nearly New» comme décrit par Chris Ward. En dehors de la patine qui doit avoir commencé au moins il y a quelques mois, je ne pouvais pas le dire. Donc je suis bien satisfait. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14366797


O_O superbe


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Merci, Reno.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ... une super classique Pobeda Russe (variante boitier hermétique)...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et aujourd'hui une Chinoise d'occase dans un état nickel que j'aime vraiment bcp ;-)


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

originale et sympa cette montreb-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Morubozu said:


> originale et sympa cette montreb-)


Merci, c'est une re-édition d'un chrono produit produit en petite quantité pour les pilotes de l'armèe de l'air Chinoise , donc, sans même parler de gros sous, un truc absolument introuvable en original.

https://time.coolcorp.fr/revues/sea-gull-1963

J'ai eu de la chance, la mienne avait un fond metal que je préfère largement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Луч des années 60' ... le genre de montres à porter quand je serai invité devant le Politburo ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-53* b-)


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Allemande pour combattre la pluie









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok commémorant la création de l'Union Sovietique


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ces deux, Christopher Ward C60 bronze 38mm au poignet droit, Apple Series 4 aluminum 40mm au poignet gauche:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une de mes préférer pour mes 34ans.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De mon côté, tank sur Perlon b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une de mes préférer pour mes 34ans.


Jolie montre! Bon anniversaire!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une de mes préférer pour mes 34ans.


Bon anniversaire DMC ! :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Jolie montre! Bon anniversaire!


Merci!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Bon anniversaire DMC ! :-!


Merci Reno 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy B'day ... et très belle montre ...



DMCBanshee said:


> Une de mes préférer pour mes 34ans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1er voyage de ma Vostok Compressor en Bretagne ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Happy B'day ... et très belle montre ...


Merci mon ami 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pfff ... c'est pas des vacances pour ma Compressor


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Splendide !! Un brin «.vintage style.» ... Tout ce que j'aime ....



DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les deux Russes du jour :



















La _toute belle-toute propre_ de l'après-midi :veedub:





































(ce matin, je portais encore l'ATOM) :


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour une vintage


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Neptune en Bretagne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Neptune à marèe basse ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Ancon Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, une montre un peu particulière à l'occasion des 10 ans de MGN le forum francophone sur lequel j'officie comme modérateur depuis une bonne dizaine d'années :














































Je dis "particulière", parce que c'est la montre d'AVANT ma collection.

Gamin, ado, jeune adulte, j'ai toujours été attiré par les montres, mais de manière assez "normale", sans tomber dans la névrose obsessionnelle qui s'en est suivie entre 2007 et 2017 (ça s'est calmé depuis ;-) )

J'avais toujours eu des montres : une KELTON mécanique quand j'étais môme, une CASIO 'Melody Alarm' pendant mon adolescence, suivie d'une Corvair à quartz (avec un deuxième fuseau horaire !) "façon Breitling" après mon Bac, mais je ne les collectionnais pas à proprement parler. J'avais UNE montre, que je portais pendant des années, avant qu'elle ne soit remplacée par la suivante.

Quelques années plus tard, déjà adulte, je m'étais fait offrir cette ELECTRONVOLT super zazou b-) avec un affichage par disques&#8230; j'adorais cette montre :-d

Le seul soucis, c'est que la batterie durait à peine une année (depuis, j'ai appris à tirer la couronne quand je ne m'en servais pas !), et il arriva un jour où, sortant la montre de sa boîte, je découvris dépité qu'elle était (encore) à l'arrêt :-x

Je me rendis donc dans un "Montre Services" dans une galerie marchande, je fis remplacer la pile (je ne savais pas faire, à l'époque), je payai mes 16€ O_O :rodekaart o| et je reparti avec ma montre au poignet&#8230;

Un an plus tard, la pile était à nouveau morte o| :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart

Je me souviens que ça m'avait vraiment foutu en rogne, et que je commençais à en avoir marre de me faire racketter de plus de 100 balles de l'époque pour une pile qui ne tenait pas plus de quelques mois&#8230; nous étions en 2007.

Et c'est comme ça que tout avait commencé : j'étais parti à la recherche d'une montre "à remonter à la main" comme la KELTON de mon enfance, uniquement parce que j'en avais ras la cafetière de me faire estamper avec ces saloperies de piles :-|

Internet était déjà bien développé, à l'époque, et on trouvait vraiment TOUT ce qu'on pouvait chercher&#8230; j'étais donc tombé sur les sino-germaniques d'alors, et j'avais commandé une AEROMATIC, que j'ai toujours, et qui fonctionne toujours impeccablement, et qui fut au départ de ma présente collection :-!
J'ai acheté deux autres montres sino-germaniques cette même année, en même temps que j'héritais de deux montres mécaniques de famille&#8230; l'année suivante, j'accédais d'emblée à mon graal, une Omega Speedmaster (j'ai fait le chemin à l'envers de beaucoup ;-) ) et à ce stade-là, ma collection était définitivement lancée.

Je me suis mis sur les forums à peu près à cette époque-là 

Avec la collection des débuts :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la soirée, je passe ma toute première automatique :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic dans les vagues


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

doublon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une plus costaude, Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*COSMIC*_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

bonjour a tous,

une petite amphibia a la sauce favinov.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Celle d'avant hier , une Vostok Komandirskie des annèes 90 avec un cadran blue


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui retour à ma Baltic

View attachment 14412933


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Voyage voyage - en vol avec la montre adéquate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

BBQ sur la plage avec ma Baltic et Normsky qui surveille les saucisses


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Après une nuit à dormir dans le bois, on cuisine sur le feu.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

une petite chinoise pour profiter de la fraicheur de la nuit: verre sapphire, mouvement auto hi beat, remontage manuel, etanche 50 m et étonnamment belle... pour 40 boules... la starking am0184


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rien de mieux que des aliments frais du jardin









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry for double post...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Back from the Gironde

View attachment 14424667


on the terrace in Bruxelles

View attachment 14424671


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ...








Et aujoudhui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

tel père ... tel fils ... ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa Yalta (Atom)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon vendredi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour la Samurai


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Même dans la forêt on se gâte...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nous sommes rentrés hier de nos vacances d'Été.

Aujourd'hui avec la







au poignet&#8230;













































(photos pas du jour)

Sinon, j'avais pris un petit assortiment pour ces 15 jours au soleil du Loir et Cher b-)





Comme mon horloger m'a remis sur pied un paquet de vintages, j'ai carrément embarqué toute la boîte :-x



Celle du premier jour, pour la route :


Et quelques autres&#8230;









Il en manque quelques-unes&#8230;

L'*ETERNA* _Centenaire_, à côté d'une sculpture sur bois de Molière, réalisée par mon arrière grand-père paternel 


Et celle du dernier jour :



Bon, il n'y a pas que les montres, dans la vie&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Allemande que j'ai installé sur Canvas.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma Vostok Ratnik , montre militaire de dotation actuelle, a fait un tour en Republique Czech
















«Nazdraví !»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Scuba Dude ....


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est le 5 Septembre, et le temps vient de passer de l'Été à l'Automne en 24h :-x


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Neptune


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 3133, le chrono des pilotes de l'armée de l'air Soviétique dans les années 80


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-30








Normsky rentré de sa promenade


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deuxième lune de miel avec ma


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa pour un aprem studieux au park


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

C'est tres original & sympa !


Reno said:


>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

vostok Komandirskie


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le monstre venu du froid b-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La même









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bon ... Y-a-pas que les Russes ... Une Allemande pour changer : Laco Augsburg 42


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Toujours aimé voir cette montre lorsque jeep99dad la postait dans le passé alors j'en ai trouvé une abordable localement!


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Double post


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxmoro said:


> Toujours aimé voir cette montre lorsque jeep99dad la postait dans le passé alors j'en ai trouvé une abordable localement!


Bien fait!

C'est une française pour moi aujourd'hui, Horloscaphe NC001:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Club bleu aujourd'hui:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Prim Traktor tchecoslovaque


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sobre, utilitaire ... tip-top tout ce que j'aime. 
Même le clin d'oeil Xa MAS de la SLC du logo est sympa . Bref, elle vraiment splendide !!



watchcrank said:


> C'est une française pour moi aujourd'hui, Horloscaphe NC001:
> View attachment 14461935


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie de l'armée de l'air Sov


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Une nouveauté ce soir, Oceanus T200:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour ce Samedi d'Été Indien&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Une nouveauté ce soir, Oceanus T200:
> 
> View attachment 14470285


Très jolie sur bracelet

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Du laiton pour ce Samedi d'Été Indien&#8230;


Super cette macro 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super cette macro


Merci DMC 

C'est le gros avantage des _bridges_, pour la photo&#8230; un mode *macro* ultra efficace, et un capteur minuscule qui s'accommode parfaitement des petits objets&#8230; Pas besoin d'investir dans un objectif macro dédié&#8230;

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je ne suis jamais passé au reflex (même si j'ai eu par le passé des sujets de plus grande taille) :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une nouvelle Amphibian


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une plus massive ce soir avec des produits sauvages et du jardin.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour une plus massive ce soir avec des produits sauvages et du jardin.


O_O

_Nom d'un chien_, voilà qui est tout à fait spectaculaire 

Peux-tu s'il te plait nous détailler le contenu de ce plateau extrêmement appétissant ? 

C'est toujours Madame DMC qui cuisine ? :-!

(et jolie montre, au passage ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, je continue en mode steampunk b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une camo en ce Dimanche









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> _Nom d'un chien_, voilà qui est tout à fait spectaculaire
> 
> ...


Merci Reno! Effectivement c'est toujours ma femme qui cuisine, mais on aime bien récolter les produits en forêts et du jardin ensemble. En partant de la gauche, Pousse de petit pois, fleur de pensée, végé pâté sur bette à cardes, terrine de canard à l'orange au grand marinier, terrine de cerf aux canneberges, chou kale mauve, bouchées de fromages de chèvre, concombres, cerises de terre, carottes, petit pois, tomates cerises de notre potager, tournesol, bruschettas de piments, gelée de porto, gelée de pomme et pacanes, gelée canneberge aux romarins et verge d'or dans le haut.

Bon appétit!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno! Effectivement c'est toujours ma femme qui cuisine, mais on aime bien récolter les produits en forêts et du jardin ensemble. En partant de la gauche, Pousse de petit pois, fleur de pensée, végé pâté sur bette à cardes, terrine de canard à l'orange au grand marinier, terrine de cerf aux canneberges, chou kale mauve, bouchées de fromages de chèvre, concombres, cerises de terre, carottes, petit pois, tomates cerises de notre potager, tournesol, bruschettas de piments, gelée de porto, gelée de pomme et pacanes, gelée canneberge aux romarins et verge d'or dans le haut.
> 
> Bon appétit!


|>

Et bien tu la féliciteras pour ses talents de cuisinière, et son inventivité en la matière :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> |>
> 
> Et bien tu la féliciteras pour ses talents de cuisinière, et son inventivité en la matière :-!


Elle te remercie pour les compliments 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Jolie montre & bien appètissant ....



DMCBanshee said:


> Changement pour une plus massive ce soir avec des produits sauvages et du jardin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La p'tite dernière Prim qui rejoint ses copines


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonjour à tous ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*QUASTAR* pour moi&#8230; une _pseudo-phases de Lune_ (non réglée sur ces photos)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Sturmanskie 3133 fabriquée pour le marché Italien.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian précoce (fin 60'/début 70')


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du quartz pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Allemande sur Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Vostok contemporaine


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est tres belle ta Stowa . C'est un ancien Mdl ?



DMCBanshee said:


> Allemande sur Camo


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Ministry


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres belles photos Reno & bracelet parfait IMO !

Le cadran de la mienne n’est pas aussi joli.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La tienne est vraiment tout simplement splendide !



Reno said:


>


Petit confidence ... C'est d'ailleurs après l'avoir admiré, que je me suis mis en chasse ... ;-)









C'est la seule tank Soviétique que je possède - Merci pour l'inspiration !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> La tienne est vraiment tout simplement splendide !
> 
> Petit confidence ... C'est d'ailleurs après l'avoir admiré, que je me suis mis en chasse ... ;-)
> 
> ...


Merci camarade :-!

Oui, j'adore aussi ces TYPE18 Russes&#8230; elles étaient significativement moins chères que leurs homologues Françaises, il y a quelques années quand j'ai pris la mienne (j'avais eu la mienne pour une trentaine d'euros ! :-d )

On ne trouve plus que les rondes et les tonneaux de nos jours, les tanks ont complètement disparu&#8230; (victimes de leur succès ?)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, une Japonaise&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS' Vostok «Slava Amfibian Homage» Edition


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui ma toute dernière trouvaille ;-)









https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/30-has-surfaced-5038465.html


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

De nouveau «Slavstok» #128


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian SE mode étè ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une de mes Pobeda préférée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Allemande sur Camo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore cette Stowa 
Hello l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume, une Japonaise&#8230;


Première fois que je la vois celle ci 
Hello Reno 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas ouvert l'application, j'espère que tout se passe bien pour vous tous !

Amicalement,

A









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Première fois que je la vois celle ci
> Hello Reno


Hello Alex 

C'est une montre "bascule" dans ma collection. Elle a une histoire un peu bizarre.

En 2010, deux grosses années après avoir commencé ma collection, j'ai été pris d'une véritable frénésie d'achats d'horlogers (la célèbre CHI bien connue dans nos milieux de grands malades). C'était devenu n'importe quoi, je recevais trois montres par semaine, parfois plusieurs le même jour :-x o|

Assez vite, je me suis rendu compte que cette espèce de boulimie d'achats était en train de me dégouter des montres, plutôt que me les faire apprécier davantage :-(

Mais le plus grave, durant cette brève période, où j'achetais essentiellement des tombereaux de drouilles à moins de 20 balles sur la baie, c'est que j'avais également commandé, dans le lot, cette très jolie *ORIENT* ; en outre, un modèle assez emblématique des seventies, comme je l'ai appris des années plus tard de la part d'un gars qui vivait au Vietnam dans les années 70, et qui m'avait expliqué l'engouement tout particulier dont ce modèle avait fait l'objet à l'époque.

Et la "petite catastrophe" qui était alors survenue au cours de cette fièvre d'achats incontrôlables, c'est que, perdue au milieu de dizaines d'autres montres, j'avais complètement oublié pendant des mois que j'avais reçu cette "Sea King" :rodekaart :-x o|

Je suis retombé dessus presque par hasard quelques mois plus tard, alors que je reprenais peu à peu goût aux montres, après cette période d'overdose O_O j'avais "oublié" que j'avais cette montre dans ma collection. Et ce qui m'avait particulièrement frappé, c'est qu'au milieu des merdasses que j'avais accumulé à cette époque, cette ORIENT était vraiment une belle montre, et je m'en voulais un peu de ne pas en avoir profité davantage :-|

Ça a vraiment été le réveil dont j'avais besoin, et j'ai alors décidé de m'en tenir désormais à une certaine logique d'achats horlogers, une sainte trinité inspirée des lois de la robotique d'Asimov, et que j'avais donc finement baptisé "les trois lois de l'horlogique" :-d

Et qui s'énoncent ainsi :



> pas plus d'une montre commandée à la fois
> pas de nouvelle commande tant que la précédente n'est pas arrivée
> commande(s) d'accessoire(s) possibles en cas de CHI aigüe.


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'article est ici : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout ? Voir le sujet - LES TROIS LOIS DE L'HORLOGIQUE

Tout ça pour dire que malgré ma prise de conscience passée, cette montre est toujours restée un peu _oubliée_ dans ma collection, et je ne pense pas aussi souvent à la ressortir que les autres. 
Et pourtant je l'aime vraiment beaucoup :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça fait une paye que je n'ai pas ouvert l'application, j'espère que tout se passe bien pour vous tous !
> 
> Amicalement,
> 
> A


Toujours aussi somptueuse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du quartz pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> J'adore cette Stowa
> Hello l'ami
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hey Merci Alex! Ta AP est tout simplement superbe 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trop d'amour pour les Marathon GSAR?









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

J'aimais déjà bcp ton Mdl Canadien, celle-ci est une dotation USMC ou une édition speciale ?



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Luch


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Une rare King Seiko Superior Cosc (hi beat 36k)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sympa - La montre est trés belle et le cuir tres joli



yannssolo said:


> Une rare King Seiko Superior Cosc (hi beat 36k)
> 
> View attachment 14503765


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Kinetic Vendredi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> J'aimais déjà bcp ton Mdl Canadien, celle-ci est une dotation USMC ou une édition speciale ?


Merci! Oui cest une LE pour les US Marines









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La même









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Strela 3017 1ère Gen


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

prinzaugsburg said:


> Kinetic Vendredi


Ahah, kinetic auto relay! La montre de mon beau-père. Faillie la perdre dans la neige, longue histoire.

Nouveau français qui demeure aux usa.

Je chat avec Renaud pour réparer ma Meangraf.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Sympa - La montre est trés belle et le cuir tres joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, c'est un bracelet Geckota, si ça t'intéresse....la montre est à vendre aussi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

L'automne s'installe tranquillement...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa 511 239


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Hello Alex
> 
> C'est une montre "bascule" dans ma collection. Elle a une histoire un peu bizarre.
> 
> ...


Hello Reno, merci pour ce petit résumé hehe, c'est une montre chouette cette Orient.
Ne l'oublie plus 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello et bon dimanche les amis 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello Reno, merci pour ce petit résumé hehe, c'est une montre chouette cette Orient.
> *Ne l'oublie plus *


Je vais m'y employer ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un chrono quartz (d'abonnement) pour aujourd'hui


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jolie ta Lip. Elle paraît énorme !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Jolie ta Lip. Elle paraît énorme !


Ø40mm hors couronne (43 avec)&#8230; mais le cadran est très lumineux, ça doit fausser l'impression.

Par ailleurs c'est un chrono quartz, ça ne pèse rien, c'est tout léger au poignet ;-)

C'est une montre d'abonnement (à l'Automobile, je crois) que mon père m'avait refilé avec deux autres, il y a quelques années&#8230;










Je porte l'une des trois aujourd'hui même :














































Je portais la BLUMAR il y a quelques jours b-)










J'aime bien ces petites montres d'abonnement  d'ailleurs elles tournent toujours, pour certaines depuis plus de 15 ans&#8230; ça ne doit pas être de trop mauvaise qualité :think:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ...









Et 2ème jour de SlavStok ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon mois d'Octobre 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1er Octobre, temps gris&#8230; j'ai envie de couleur :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

ČSSR Prim Traktor


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma (déjà) "vieille" Yonger de 2009 














































_*Yonger & Bresson* "Diderot"_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello les gars, bon mois d'octobre !









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous
Tudor NF aujourd'hui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian (version grand boitier)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Tudor NF aujourd'hui


O_O wow !

Ça tabasse, ça Brice :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Phoibos









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

je trouve que l'axe Paris Moscou est sur-représenté par rapport a l'Union Atlantique. Aussi, je me permet de poster cette timex (prononcez tee-meks) en alu.Oui' j'ai pété l'acrylique mais bon, elle est donnée pour 30 metres 🙂








Parfait hypocrite, j'ai immédiatement remis ma komandirskie après avoir pris la photo 😎


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Axe Londres-Moscow ... ;-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Tudor NF aujourd'hui


Jolie jolie cette NF l'ami

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vendredi enfin.!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon TII et les enfants attendent pour prendre le Bus









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du vintage pour moi 













































(vieille série, mais même combo)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une rando de 12km en famille et la nuit dans une Yourte 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Premiére visite de «SlavStok» en Bretagne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une ex-Allemande de l'Est pour l'après-midi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dimanche à la plage pour ma Slavstok


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Dimanche à la plage pour ma Slavstok
> 
> View attachment 14527867
> 
> ...


Super montre, et superbes images 

Et je suis légèrement jaloux de cette météo&#8230; il fait un temps gris atroce, dans l'Est :-( (bien que les températures soient encore assez élevées)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Super en effet !! La Fourberie a remplacé avantagement mon park Londonien ...


















Reno said:


> Super montre, et superbes images... Et je suis légèrement jaloux de cette météo&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Tudor NF puis la Scurfa MS19


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Dimanche à la plage pour ma Slavstok
> 
> View attachment 14527867
> 
> ...


Sympa les photos, c'est ou ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> La Tudor NF puis la Scurfa MS19


Tu as mis quoi comme strap Brice ? 
Bien cool cette nf , sur le bracelet acier j'adore 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Tu as mis quoi comme strap Brice ?
> Bien cool cette nf , sur le bracelet acier j'adore
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Salut Alex
Le bracelet que j'avais sur la NF ce week-end est le bracelet caoutchouc de la Pelagos qui marche parfaitement pour la NF  j'adore cette combinaison peut-être même plus que le bracelet acier même si il est bien fini. J'aime le contraste et c'est super au poignet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, ca a l'air de bien marcher 
Merci pour l'info 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Trugarez Alex !
C'est la Plage de la Fourberie à St Lunaire (pas loin de St Malo).



alex79 said:


> Sympa les photos, c'est ou ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et aujourdhui sous le crachin ... ;-)
















Cézembre & Harbour à l'horizon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux Chinoises pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

Matin














































Soir


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Dimanche à la plage pour ma Slavstok
> 
> View attachment 14527867
> 
> ...


Très belles photos 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est l'Automne, j'ai ressorti le costume en tweed&#8230;










Du coup, c'est plutôt du classique pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> Trugarez Alex !
> C'est la Plage de la Fourberie à St Lunaire (pas loin de St Malo).


Merci, c'est jolie chez toi 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> C'est l'Automne, j'ai ressorti le costume en tweed&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Reno tu nous embête à tjrs floutter ta tête 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pepsi-ing aujourd'hui...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Haha, Reno tu nous embête à tjrs floutter ta tête


J'ai une sale gueule de vioque, tu ne rates rien ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1967 Amphibian


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> J'ai une sale gueule de vioque, tu ne rates rien ;-)


Cependant, je ne te vois pas avec un monocle sur cette premiere photo.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gmt-ing aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Cependant, je ne te vois pas avec un monocle sur cette premiere photo.


En effet ! :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut je porte ma Zodiac SSW53 sans date sur leur bracelet caoutchouc tropic que j'adore d'ailleurs


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Pepsi-ing aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

idem


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO*, encore&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ctapt


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF
Enfin weekend... Vol pour Tokyo annulé ce soir à cause du typhon...
Du coup j'ai 48 heures de repos 
Bon week-end à vous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Le même monstre depuis trois jours&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai eu du mal à choisir...
Bon week-end les gars









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dilemme Cornélien en effet ... elles sont superbes !!



alex79 said:


> J'ai eu du mal à choisir...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 3133 sous la pluie Londonienne


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rando avec ma femme et une Bronze









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Rando avec ma femme et une Bronze


Super montre, paysages superbes :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais même combo pour moi :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Super montre, paysages superbes :-!


Merci Reno 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 1967 sur un silicone vert


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ pour moi b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Rando avec ma femme et une Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Superb
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Alex 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibia 350 début 70'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Norqain Adventure Sport 
Legion Juicy Jay


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































Elle est en ma possession depuis un peu plus de 10 ans (déjà). 
C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes *38 ans* (ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas), et avait déjà vécu une (ou plusieurs) vie(s) avant ça, vu que c'est un modèle qui doit remonter aux années 60.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok mastok ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est splendide !!



Reno said:


> Une vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Albatros «_RadioRoom_»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est splendide !!


Merci camarade 

Elle est quand même bien dans son jus ;-) et depuis que je l'ai, elle m'a fait bien des misères&#8230; le mouvement m'a lâché au bout de quelques mois, je l'ai faite réparer une première fois, mais elle a dû retourner chez mon horloger une seconde fois après s'être arrêtée (sans raison apparente), qui l'a fait repartir un coup, mais elle est toujours sous surveillance&#8230; ça, et le temps que j'ai mis avant de trouver une extension de boucle satisfaisante pour pouvoir porter le bracelet acier d'origine&#8230; :roll: bref, c'est une capricieuse ! :-d


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonsoir à tous depuis la France et plus particulièrement depuis Bordeaux ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Les plus belles sont souvent les plus capricieuses ... 


Reno said:


> .. et depuis que je l'ai, elle m'a fait bien des misères&#8230; bref, c'est une capricieuse ! :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour aujourd'hui&#8230;














































Qui dit montre Chinoise, dit costume sur-mesure Chinois ^_^


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Russe Jaune










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

premier russe....


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Hamilton









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un grand classique !!



LowIQ said:


> premier russe....
> 
> View attachment 14555115


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Strela 3017 (et une petite gourmandise...)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais aujourd'hui, c'est squelette&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une Russe Jaune


Quelle beauté! |>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une grande favorite du moment


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Two tone, Roman Numerals









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР" , Mdl vendu dans les foyers militaires «Voentorg»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Chronographe Russe en Titane









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Toujours en «mode étè»


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour moi&#8230;


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Miserable day in Bruxelles...rain...rain....and more rain....


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Kirova 1 MWF (type 59 replica)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

je ne peut pas décider...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda aujourdhui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

LowIQ said:


> je ne peut pas décider...
> View attachment 14567043


Je compatis de tout coeur ...








Les Sovietiques ...








Les «juste à la fin»...

Je croyais enfin être peinard et puis zut ... 







celle la m'a fait de l'oeil ;-)

Allez ... bon courrage


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My humble Reef









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; et costume trois-pièces b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Strela 3019 mdl tardif


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Tropik









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Tried this strap today.....went for leather then...but here the pic...not too bad..the strap..but just not right for today..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une montre en tôle :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Joyeux Baltic Vendredi !!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

une biélorusse, pour changer:

View attachment 14577327


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ZVEZDA* 'Type 18' pour moi (les photos ne sont pas du jour) :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre de SF pour un Dimanche pluvieux&#8230;


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14580145


:-!

Je reconnais par ailleurs le même genre de bracelet que sur ma _COSMIC_


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

~1970...


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday Halios Tropik









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

panucorodolfo said:


> Yesterday Halios Tropik


Cadran marron, ou gris? Difficile à voir en cet photo, mais si marron, très bien fait. J'ai le gris, et j'ai toujours pensé le marron était mieux. Même si gris, montre très cool quand même.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vlastok à Prague


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

.....demain.....


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, en version auto b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

VlavStok dans Žižkov


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Reno said:


> La même qu'hier, en version auto b-)


What great watches.....and pics.....!!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LowIQ said:


> What great watches.....and pics.....!!!!


Merci l'ami


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Cadran marron, ou gris? Difficile à voir en cet photo, mais si marron, très bien fait. J'ai le gris, et j'ai toujours pensé le marron était mieux. Même si gris, montre très cool quand même.


C'est gris ausi !!

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Tropic B









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une montre de SF pour un Dimanche pluvieux&#8230;


Ca fait un baille 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ca fait un baille


Quoi donc ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Quoi donc ?


Dsl pour la confusion...
Ca fait un baille que je n'avais pas vu ce chrono 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Dsl pour la confusion...
> Ca fait un baille que je n'avais pas vu ce chrono


Ah ! :-d

Ça faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas mis, en effet.

Faut dire que j'évite de sortir avec trop souvent, ça fait peur aux gens :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous


Toujours aussi somptueuse, et chemise de feu :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi b-)









(ouais je sais, c'est flou)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Sea Shadow 1943


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La dernière Prim trouvée hier,









Normsky pas trop impressioné ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuse Halloween!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

3133 toujours fidèle ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je retourne au chrono quartz b-) (photos pas du jour)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un peu de couleur pour le 1er Novembre : Vostok SE RE III Байка́л ;-)


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halloween Haliosween









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Sturmanskie à Fowlds








https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...58092-Reviews-Fowlds_Cafe-London_England.html


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours aussi somptueuse, et chemise de feu :-!


Haha merci Reno, chemise vivante 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à vous









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je retourne à la Baikal ...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Ma femme, un selfie, nouveau Vostok....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Okean mid 80'


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une de mes montre fétiches , Amphibian Marine Sovietique NVCh-30


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Legend Diver yesterday and today









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est splendide !!



panucorodolfo said:


> Legend Diver yesterday and today


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est splendide !!


Mercy Beaucoup!!

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP vintage Amphibian


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

RedFroggy said:


> Poljot Okean mid 80'
> 
> View attachment 14601485


mon graal. elle est magnifique!

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci Colt . Appréciant bcp le 3133, l'Okean est pour moi un peu «le»chrono mythique Sov pour son histoire & son look surprenant pour une montre de dotation.
Bref je suis très content avec, surtout que c'est assez difficile d'en trouver un bien homogène à un tarif correct ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui une Vintage Soviet Amphibian debut 90, petite serie produite avec un grand boitier 627 en titane .


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday, Baume & Mercier Capeland









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Celle de droite :




























(avec ses copines, sur leurs Perlons flambants neufs)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ohhhh ce matin...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie debut 90 ...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Very nice..!!!


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Legend Diver on a Planet Ocean strap









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

View attachment DSCF0093.jpg


Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 14614987
> 
> 
> Michael


Superbissime Flygraf


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Rolex at the bullfights









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour le 11 Novembre&#8230;


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

impossible pour moi...la recette....


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Oficerskie pour ce 11 Novembre


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Laco Westerland









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est superbe . Perso, je trouve que cette Laco est la B-Uhren re-edition la plus reussie, toutes marques & Mdls confondus. Felicitations !



panucorodolfo said:


> Laco Westerland


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est superbe . Perso, je trouve que cette Laco est la B-Uhren re-edition la plus reussie, toutes marques & Mdls confondus. Felicitations !


Mercy!!

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

SlavStok


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Prim Traktor









et avec un petit accessoire qui irait à merveille à notre camarade Reno ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Prim Traktor
> 
> View attachment 14626447
> 
> ...


Excellent ! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Titane & Tweed_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma nouvelle Poljot 3133 est de retour au poignet


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

ils l'adorent...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m et toujours de la neige...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en mode _Peaky Blinders_ :


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

Et voici ma superbe Alpinist !!

Elle est trop belle haha










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

IWC Flieger Paris avant de reprendre l'Eurostar


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Camarade Reno... t'as vraiment besoin de mon monocle ;-)



Reno said:


> Toujours en mode _Peaky Blinders_ :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa 511239


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Histoire d'oublier la grisaille de la météo&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ROUGE*


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Idem ... j'ensoleille novembre avec ma Baikal


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen DSR


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour faire croire aux copains qu'on a du soleil chez nous&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 31659 avec le blouson de pilote de l'Armée de l'Air de ma jeunesse ;-)


----------



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

J'aime beaucoup l'alpha Rouge


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MontresMoi said:


> J'aime beaucoup l'alpha Rouge


La gallerie est ici : https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/alpha-daytona-red-470375.html


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une vieille Komandirskie


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Bon week-end!

Michael


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«Buran» (la navette spaciale Soviet) , un chrono Poljot 3133 civil au look militaire tout debut 90.

View attachment 14649211


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Strela 3017


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour attaquer la semaine b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

_Вымпел_


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une mamie pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

A la veille de Thanksgiving.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du vieux&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Water 500


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 31659









Gris & bleu


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

_Победа_ Pobeda K-38


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Avec ses copines ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

double post


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une 'pilote' pour moi&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un vieux chrono 3133 pour aller prendre un thé avec Normsky


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

J'ai commencé la journée avec une Casio Oceanus, mais je la termine avec une autre Casio haut de gamme, la MR-G B1000B, nouvelle addition cet après midi à mon troupeau des montres:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Il fait nuit&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre Chinoise pour commencer la semaine :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

2eme jour de suite avec ma vieille 3133 cyrillic


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pfff .... A prendre des photos ta montre , t'es pas près de finir de nettoyer ta MAT 49 ou ton 49/56...



Reno said:


>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Pfff .... A prendre des photos ta montre , t'es pas près de finir de nettoyer ta MAT 49 ou ton 49/56...


:-d

Bien vu.

C'est un porte-chargeur que j'avais acheté dans l'idée de m'en servir comme un étui de ceinture (sans trop savoir pour quel usage)&#8230; je m'en sers plus pour les photos qu'autre chose :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ça ressemble à une trousse nettoyage MAT/MAS et à défaut à un bel étui de voyage pour 3/4 montres ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Ça ressemble à une trousse nettoyage MAT/MAS et à défaut à un bel étui de voyage pour 3/4 montres ;-)


Elle est toujours dispo, au même prix : https://www.trancheemilitaire.com/p...e-francaise.html?search_query=PCAFV&results=1


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

J'y ai passé des heures ayant étè au lycée & à la Fac à Tours ;-)



Reno said:


> Elle est toujours dispo, au même prix : https://www.trancheemilitaire.com/p...e-francaise.html?search_query=PCAFV&results=1


Aujourd'hui une Poljot amphibian vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> *J'y ai passé des heures* ayant étè au lycée & à la Fac à Tours ;-)


Non ?!!? O_O

De mémoire, j'avais dû aussi commander une télescopique, chez eux :think:



> Aujourd'hui une Poljot amphibian vintage
> 
> View attachment 14675319


Superbe :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française, dans ma collection depuis une petite dizaine d'années&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Carré_ b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Komandirskie "Tank"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Clou de Paris_ sur ma *Y&B* 'Diderot' 8311 b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot "40eme Anniv Yuri Gagarin"









La montre portée par le Lt-Colonel Yuri Shargin sur Soyuz TMA-5 / TMA-4 en 2004.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Apia said:


>


Super montre, super photo :-!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA* laiton pour moi b-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

au-dessus du sel d'halite.....de Pakistan....


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Super montre, super photo :-!


Merci 🙏


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un vieux 3133 civil dans le metro Londonien


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

océans anciens.....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour un Dimanche sous la grisaille&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier... Slavstok à la gym & au pub


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et je commence la semaine avec une café et une Russe









Komandirskie K-34


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Chrono 3133 tardif


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie Armée de l'Air Soviet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un chrono quartz pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut À tous 
Alpina KM710 tribute aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut À tous
> Alpina KM710 tribute aujourd'hui


Magnifique Alpina, Brice :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup Reno 

Je l'adore et devrais la porter plus souvent. Bon calibre manufacture aussi. Le boîtier est bien fini.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de finir d'installer ma nouvelle cuisinière aux bois avec la Crepas Decomaster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un model classique Vostok


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un lingot au poignet b-)


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

A mon tour: Orient Star Seeker GMT


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa des années 70


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Ehh mais c'est cool?! Jamais vu!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pilote titane pour moi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un peu de companie


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet au poignet & aux pieds ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Soviet au poignet & aux pieds ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14703117
> 
> View attachment 14703119


 cool.

C'est quoi les sneakers ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Spacibo Reno ... j’aime bcp les deux ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«ДВА МЯЧА»








https://www.dvamyacha.ru/

Un truc Sovietique uber kool ... 
euuuuh ... Bon Ok, il y a + de 50 ans 

La montre est une Slava produite durant les JO de Moscou en 1980


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> «ДВА МЯЧА»
> 
> View attachment 14703493
> 
> ...


Excellent :-!

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé de version internationale du site&#8230; j'ai dû me contenter de passer par _Google Translate_, et le résultat n'est pas fameux :-(

Et pourtant c'est extrêmement tentant&#8230; j'ai bien vu, le prix c'est bien *moins de 2000₽* pour les montantes ? :-s

*Moins de 30 €*, c'est ça ? :-x

Après, je ne sais pas s'ils livrent à l'étranger, et à quel prix, mais la vache, ça fait rudement envie 












> La montre est une Slava produite durant les JO de Moscou en 1980
> 
> View attachment 14703499


:-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Les bleues , mes préférées, sont malheureusement en rupture de stock ... ils livrent “à l’ouest” sans probs mais le port est également assez important :-(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Les bleues , mes préférées, sont malheureusement en rupture de stock ... ils livrent "à l'ouest" sans probs *mais le port est également assez important* :-(


Ça donne quoi ? Tu doubles le prix de la paire ? :-/


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

yep ... je t'ai envoyé un PM


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> yep ... je t'ai envoyé un PM


Reçu. Répondu ;-)

Encore merci pour les infos :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai la







au poignet :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok compressor re-edition 800B28


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Oficerskie / Офицерские


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Nouveau tapis...kilim....Afghanistan...


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Cadeau de mon beau père.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Cadeau de mon beau père.


Il ne se fout pas de toi, ton beau-père 

:-! :-! :-!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Il ne se fout pas de toi, ton beau-père
> 
> :-! :-! :-!


Effectivement, elle appartenait a son pere. Je dois avouer que le movement ne marchait plus alors il me l'a donne dans une petite boite transparente, separe de la montre que tu vois la-haut qui a du quartz a l'interieur. Peut-etre qu'un jour ve ferait remettre tout ca dans l'ordre. En attendant, elle me plait pas mal.

BTW, j'ai achete une deuxieme Yema meangraph sur ebay (portugal) pour pouvoir recreer ma Yema...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un chrono poljot civil 3133 début 80


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Après 3 ans de recherche, je l'ais finalement capturé, Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

To simplement splendide !!



Reno said:


>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok "Scuba Dude" début 90


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok "Scuba Dude" début 90
> 
> View attachment 14714123


Now ya talkin'!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> To simplement splendide !!


Merci RedFroggy 

Je me suis fait ce 'petit plaisir' il y a bientôt 12 ans&#8230; je n'ai jamais regretté


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un "gros plaisir" ... l'epitome du Chrono pilot !!



Reno said:


> Merci RedFroggy
> Je me suis fait ce 'petit plaisir' il y a bientôt 12 ans&#8230; je n'ai jamais regretté


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Apia said:


>


Superbe photo et montre évidemment!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste dans le robuste b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

le dernier Mdl produit fin 80'/début 90' du chrono 31659 "Sturmanskie" pour les pilotes de l'Armée de l'Air Soviétique


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ça ressemble dailleurs étrangement aux montres "majetek"de pilots Czech (Longiness, Eterna, Lemania etc...)



Reno said:


> Je reste dans le robuste b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Ça ressemble dailleurs étrangement aux montres "majetek"de pilots Czech (Longiness, Eterna, Lemania etc...)


Celle-ci est un innocent hommage Radiomir de chez Jackson Tse (MilitaryTime), achetée 10 ans après une California chez le même vendeur.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

SlavStok Edition WUS #128/250


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cuisson de la Pizza dans le four à bois


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec la *MM43*, aujourd'hui sur son cuir d'origine b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour la *FLAUBERT*, suite à l'arrivée d'un nouveau bracelet :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR Edition US Marines


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Cool


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cuisson de la Pizza dans le four à bois


Sacre Quebecois!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Sacre Quebecois!


Il faut ce qu'il faut 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses fêtes!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeux Noêl à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Joyeux Noël les amis ! 

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Joyeux Noël!

Explorer ce matin.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Joyeux 2019 éme Anniversaire JC ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

On s'est réveillé avec la même inspiration ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> On s'est réveillé avec la même inspiration ... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14730031


;-)

On me faisait la réflexion ce matin-même, sur un autre forum, qu'on n'en avait pas vu depuis un moment&#8230; et aujourd'hui, sur WUS, j'en ai vu passer quatre ou cinq :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Russe&#8230;








*K-86*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue, blue, blue


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very blue DMC Banshee... and very nice !!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstock en Afrique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230; passage du tissu à l'acier b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Very blue DMC Banshee... and very nice !!


Merci!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baikal aujourdhui


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Ok - question stupide peut-être: Pourriez-vous m'expliquez le nombre de pièces russes?


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Ma lip himalaya...


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

poste double


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

M_Milaguet said:


> Ma lip himalaya...
> View attachment 14737791


O_O *WOW !*

Superbe exemplaire ! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Régulateur_ pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

M_Milaguet said:


> Ma lip himalaya...
> View attachment 14737791


Quelle beauté magnifique!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Baikal aujourdhui
> 
> View attachment 14736433


Superbe celle-là!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit diner en forêt en famille!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit diner en forêt en famille!


La vie de rêve ! Superbe famille, DMC :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour terminer l'année&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> La vie de rêve ! Superbe famille, DMC :-!


Merci Reno! C'est très apprécié 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La famille... mais aussi le chien & le cadre qui sont sympa DMC Banshee !!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstock 2eme jour d'affilée sous le soleil








Et retour en bateau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Slavstock 2eme jour d'affilée sous le soleil
> 
> View attachment 14742217
> 
> ...


Les images ne s'affichent pas :-(



> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

bonne année à tous...!


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

LowIQ said:


> bonne année à tous...!
> 
> View attachment 14743521


Ta montre a besoin de beurre?

Bonne année! (miam)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian dans son élément naturel









;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Ω pour finir la semaine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La neige amuse les enfants!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivée hier, une classique SKX007J


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Arrivée hier, une classique SKX007J


O_O

Coïncidence, j'ai ma "9j" au poignet aujourd'hui :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Coïncidence, j'ai ma "9j" au poignet aujourd'hui :-!


Super! Enjoy your Japonaise Reno!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Super! Enjoy your Japonaise Reno!


Merci DMC 

J'ai justement fait une photo de groupe avec mon stock :










CITIZEN-CASIO-SEIKO-ORIENT


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pfff .... A force d’admirer vos Seiko je sens que je vais finir par craquer ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* Heures sautantes pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pfff .... A force d’admirer vos Seiko je sens que je vais finir par craquer ... ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un matin enneigé


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Pfff .... A force d'admirer vos Seiko je sens que je vais finir par craquer ... ;-)


Encore un peu d'aide pour ta décision&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est splendide !!



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Le tiroir magique ... ;-)


DMCBanshee said:


> Encore un peu d'aide pour ta décision&#8230;


J'aime bcp les «turtle case», remontoire à 4 heures ... du style le la 3eme rang haut.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est splendide !!


Merci beaucoup! Depuis 3-4 ans j'hésitais à me procurer cette montre. Finalement, je l'adore vraiment sur bracelet elle est très confo aussi.


RedFroggy said:


> Le tiroir magique ... ;-)
> 
> J'aime bcp les «turtle case», remontoire à 4 heures ... du style le la 3eme rang haut.


Oui moi aussi j'adore les turtle case comme tu peux voir


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un look assez unique & une nette amelioration sur le Mdl precedent


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor que je regrette ne pas avoir emmené au soleil


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Compressor que je regrette ne pas avoir emmené au soleil
> 
> View attachment 14757531


Un modèle tout à fait remarquable en effet :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine sous le soleil b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nouveau combo pour la Benarus


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

J'ai gardé la Compressor pour égailler le 1er jour au taf ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette _grosse chose_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Sturmanskie fin période Sovietique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais prévu de mettre la Speed, aujourd'hui, mais j'ai dû remplacer une batterie sur cette anadigit&#8230;














































&#8230; et du coup, j'ai tellement galéré, que je la garde jusqu'à ce soir ! :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Allemande pour changer : Laco, Ausburg .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Speed_ pour moi aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Splendide Reno !!

Aujourd'hui une veille Poljot pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finalement ma Sub fait sur mesure


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Splendide Reno !!


Merci RedFroggy 



> Aujourd'hui une veille Poljot pour moi
> 
> View attachment 14768501


Très chouette :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "vieille" plongeuse d'il y a plus de 10 ans b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1ére sortie pour ce Model de Sturmanskie 31659 que je cherchais depuis longtemps.









Ce type cadran Gris-sur-Gris fut fabriqué seulement en 1987 & début 88 .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; du coup, les photos ne sont pas du jour.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 31659 , cadran blue (1989 ?)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230; changement de bracelet par contre. 
On passe de l'acier au nylon b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

tablée.....


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dagaz Type2


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours chez YEMA&#8230; autre époque ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On construit un abri de survie avec les enfants, le chien et la Marathon USMC


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Amphibian classique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma Dagaz de nouveau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du quartz sous le soleil pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS édition limitée commemo vol spacial «Vostok 5/6»








Sa soeur dans un autre boitier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Amour Monster


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Vintage Chrono


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jamais fatigué de voir toutes vos montres messieurs ! Mais combien en avez-vous donc, vous 3 ou 4 qui postent tous le jours ?

J'ai l'impression que rarement la même montre passe 2 fois. 

Moi, je n'en ai que 9 et 4 marchent. 

Merci pour ces belles photos !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite *5800 Favre-Leuba* pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Jamais fatigué de voir toutes vos montres messieurs ! Mais combien en avez-vous donc, vous 3 ou 4 qui postent tous le jours ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que rarement la même montre passe 2 fois.
> 
> ...


Pour les autres je ne sais pas, mais à titre personnel, ma collection doit tourner autour de la centaine de pièces :-x

Ça va vite&#8230; j'ai commencé en 2007&#8230; les premières années, ça a été une espèce de frénésie, je devais tourner à une dizaine d'achats par an :think:

Au plus fort de la crise, j'en ai reçu jusqu'à trois dans le même mois (pour ne pas dire la même semaine :rodekaart ) et c'est le moment où j'ai levé le pied. Je me suis fixé trois règles simples pour introduire un peu de sagesse dans mes achats horlogers&#8230; je m'y suis tenu, et ça a plutôt bien fonctionné.

J'ai "terminé" officiellement ma collection l'été 2017, en faisant rentrer le dernier modèle après lequel je courrais depuis des années (un hommage Royal Oak).

Depuis, j'ai significativement ralenti mon activité, mais il m'arrive de me faire des micro-plaisirs sur des vides-greniers, ou avec des montres à quartz à quelques euros&#8230; vraiment des bricoles, histoire de dire.

Enfin bref, sur une décennie, si tu es vraiment un fondu de la tocante, c'est un peu effrayant de voir à quel point ça peut s'entasser, surtout si comme moi, tu fais partie de ceux qui ne revendent jamais rien :roll:

Du coup oui, j'ai rarement la même montre deux jours de suite (même si ça arrive plus régulièrement depuis que je suis sorti de la période 'frénétique' des premières années ;-) )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Jamais fatigué de voir toutes vos montres messieurs ! Mais combien en avez-vous donc, vous 3 ou 4 qui postent tous le jours ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que rarement la même montre passe 2 fois.
> 
> ...


J'ai commencé à collectionner en 2013 justement après avoir visiter WUS, .. ERRREUR! Me voilà près de la centaine aussi , presque toute des plongeuses. Le ''Cellier'' à montres que j'ai fabriqué.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Russe pour ce froid Sibérien et une promenade en ski de fond à -22 celcius


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room» fin 80'


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres beau boulot ... et trés trés belle collection ;-)



DMCBanshee said:


> Le ''Cellier'' à montres que j'ai fabriqué.


_*Mais combien en avez-vous donc, vous 3 ou 4 qui postent tous le jours ?*_
Idem, je dois être pas loin de 150/200 pièces. Principalement Soviet vintage, donc, financièrement tres abordable, que j'essaye de toutes porter en rotation. Qqs montres modernes également, Russes ou autres .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'ancien pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres beau boulot ... et trés trés belle collection ;-)
> 
> _*Mais combien en avez-vous donc, vous 3 ou 4 qui postent tous le jours ?*_
> Idem, je dois être pas loin de 150/200 pièces. Principalement Soviet vintage, donc, financièrement tres abordable, que j'essaye de toutes porter en rotation. Qqs montres modernes également, Russes ou autres .


Wow 200 de quel façon les entreposer vous?

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Pour les autres je ne sais pas, mais à titre personnel, ma collection doit tourner autour de la centaine de pièces :-x
> 
> Ça va vite&#8230; j'ai commencé en 2007&#8230; les premières années, ça a été une espèce de frénésie, je devais tourner à une dizaine d'achats par an :think:
> 
> ...


C'est clair, je vois aussi que tu parles de ça un peu comme un hobby qui était asse poussé dans les extrêmes. Je suis comme ça avec mes bourbons et mes whiskeys. Je doit avoir > 50 bouteilles. Mais je me calme en ce moment.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai commencé à collectionner en 2013 justement après avoir visiter WUS, .. ERRREUR! Me voilà près de la centaine aussi , presque toute des plongeuses. Le ''Cellier'' à montres que j'ai fabriqué.


Absolument génial ! Magnifique travail.

@redfroggy, |>|>|>, je n'imaginais des nombres aussi élevés.

Carry on... C'est beau !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Absolument génial ! Magnifique travail.
> 
> @redfroggy, |>|>|>, je n'imaginais des nombres aussi élevés.
> 
> Carry on... C'est beau !


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Les montres Sov sont trés abordable er se trouvent facilement en Rep Čzech ... bref ... Ça va vite ....

Ma MK II Hawkhinge aujourdhui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

une variation du Poljot 31659 datè de 87


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superbe dans le bois aujourd'hui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Toujours en mode fondeur ...veinard !!



DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe dans le bois aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Toujours en mode fondeur ...veinard !!


Merci mon ami! J'ai 160 hectares en arrière de chez moi sur la terre familiale je suis choyé!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un Squelette pour aujourd'hui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un autre Poljot 3133 - Modele «Kapitan» .









Sorti en 1992, commémorant les sous-marins nucleaires Yankee class


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Marathon Maple Leaf


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Au risque de ta rappeler ton épouse... il me semblait que tu avais déjà ce, au demeurant, superbe modéle ? ;-)



DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens tout juste de recevoir cette Marathon Maple Leaf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Au risque de ta rappeler ton épouse... il me semblait que tu avais déjà ce, au demeurant, superbe modéle ? ;-)


Oui ça ressemble beaucoup à madame ahaha! J'avais une Marathon MSAR qui est plus petite avec mouvement ETA Automatique la c'est une JSAR ETA Quartz. J'ai déjà eu une JSAR mais sans le logo Feuille d'érable.









Marathon JSAR


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Au risque de ta rappeler ton épouse... il me semblait que tu avais déjà ce, au demeurant, superbe modéle ? ;-)


LOL


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Au risque de ta rappeler ton épouse... il me semblait que tu avais déjà ce, au demeurant, superbe modéle ? ;-)


LOL


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tchécoslovaque Prim .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Frais sorti du four


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tchécoslovaque Prim .
> 
> View attachment 14803823


Wow 

Je ne me rends pas bien compte&#8230; c'est une vintage super bien conservée ou c'est une des rééditions modernes ?

Dans tous les cas, une pure merveille :-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci Reno,
Exceptionnellement bien conservée. C'est , je pense, un cadeau de depart en retraite ou un truc du style et elle a du rester au fond d'un tiroir depuis 1971.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/any-prim-lovers-4983045-2.html



Reno said:


> Wow
> 
> Je ne me rends pas bien compte&#8230; c'est une vintage super bien conservée ou c'est une des rééditions modernes ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, une pure merveille :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour une BSH, le coucher de soleil est magnifique ce soir!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Merci Reno,
> Exceptionnellement bien conservée. C'est , je pense, un cadeau de depart en retraite ou un truc du style et elle a du rester au fond d'un tiroir depuis 1971.


Magnifique |>



> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/any-prim-lovers-4983045-2.html


O_O oh purée, cette collection de fou furieux     

Spectaculaire(s) :-! :-! :-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

C'est beau les Prim ;-)

Vostok Amphibian «Scuba Dude»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiens ? :-s

Je m'avise que je n'avais pas posté ma montre du jour&#8230; une Russe également :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JSAR Canadienne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Russe b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Comme d'hab, en plus de tres belles montres, des super photos Reno !!



Reno said:


> Toujours en Russe b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Neptune.»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Comme d'hab, en plus de tres belles montres, des super photos Reno !!


Un grand merci, RedFroggy 

J'ai topé celle-ci pour une misère (moins de 25€ en 2011), et mon horloger l'a nettoyée impeccablement il y a quelques mois&#8230; elle est ressortie comme neuve ! :-!

(super, la Neptune :-! )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars, ça fait un baille Hehe
J'espère que vous allez bien, passez un bon week-end 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour les gars, ça fait un baille Hehe
> J'espère que vous allez bien, passez un bon week-end
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

GMT Orient









Time is inevitable...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ETERNA* _Centenaire_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok mastoc Sov


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Alex! Bon weekend à toi aussi!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Salut


J'adore, je veux bien des infos par MP si possible ☺


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même *ETERNA *qu'hier (photos d'hier)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-30


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, une montre carrée, aujourd'hui, une autre montre carrée&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne semaine!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Prim Traktor


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un gros truc en plastique pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Старт


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La ''petite'' dernière, H20 Kalmar Destro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> La ''petite'' dernière, H20 Kalmar Destro


Extrêmement chouette, ça :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite quartz pour finir l'après-midi&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

pas aussi jolie que celle de Reno mais aujourdhui ma Zvezda ..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Extrêmement chouette, ça :-!


Merci Reno! Elle est costaude avec son 59mm en longueur et 17.60mm d'épaisseur mais ça reste une superbe plongeuse.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> pas aussi jolie que celle de Reno mais aujourdhui ma Zvezda ..
> 
> View attachment 14823681


Superbe :-! J'adore ces _'Type 18'_ |> |> |>

Elle est dans un état magnifique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec du quartz


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian «Scuba-Dude» vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Amphibian «Scuba-Dude» vintage
> 
> View attachment 14826421


:-!

Et j'aime beaucoup ton mug :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

@RedFroggy, souvent, ou presque tout le temps, sur tes montres Russes, sur la courone a 40 minutes, les points et lignes sont rouges. Pourquoi?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Qq chose Français


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Salut, C'est pour alerter visuellement le plongeur qu'il va atteindre la fin de sa plongée ou sa reserve .


oli77 said:


> @RedFroggy, souvent, ou presque tout le temps, sur tes montres Russes, sur la courone a 40 minutes, les points et lignes sont rouges. Pourquoi?


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Bon week-end à tous. 
Nomos Tangente Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Comment passer incognito dans l'ère post Brexit : «KGB» Vostok ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibian Vostok 350 vintage - début 70' ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je nourris les amis!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal égailler le retour au taf du lundi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vieille mais splendide !!


Reno said:


> Cette vieille chose pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibia trés ... bleue...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Vieille mais splendide !!


Merci camarade !

Apparemment, elle n'était pas sortie de sa boîte depuis *4 ans* ! 

Quelques tours de couronne, et elle repartie aussi sec


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vieillerie pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Trés sympa aussi Reno ... pile-poil ce que j’aime, ie : sombre & fonctionnel !


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourd'hui une re-édition de la W10 de dotation (1967-70) dans l'armée de sa très Gracieuse Majesté.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Trés sympa aussi Reno ... pile-poil ce que j'aime, ie : sombre & fonctionnel !


Merci camarade !

Trouvaille tardive de vide-grenier, en 2012, pour&#8230; *5 €* ! :-d

J'ai halluciné quand TIMEX a ressorti ce même modèle l'an dernier (il y a 2 ans ?), la '_Marlin_' O_O

Très chouette la *SMITHS*, spécialement sur Perlon :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en vintage b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres tres sympa aussi ton Herma Reno avec de bien jolis chiffres ! 
Une autre trouvaille de VG ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres tres sympa aussi ton Herma Reno avec de bien jolis chiffres !
> Une autre trouvaille de VG ?


Merci RedFroggy 

Oui.

De la même époque d'ailleurs, quand nous habitions encore en Normandie (2012 pour celle-ci)&#8230;

Et quelques autres&#8230;




























et encore quelques-unes, après notre déménagement en Champagne, dont cette '_Besançon_' :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Beaux trésors de chine !! 
No prize for guessing ... la Themis est certes celle le plus dans mes gouts, ceci dit, aujourd'hui je porte une Slava qui est fortement dans l'esprit de ta 1ére ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Beaux trésors de chine !!


Il y en a eu d'autres (sans compter les quartz)&#8230; mais hélas, c'est un peu la loterie avec ces trouvailles de broc ; presque une fois sur trois, le temps de regagner son domicile, elles rendent l'âme, et elles ne repartent jamais.

J'en ai trois comme ça, qui attendent une éventuelle résurrection, mais le coût du rhabillage est quand même un peu élevé pour des pièces aussi modestes, achetées 2~3€ sur un étal.



> No prize for guessing ... la Themis est certes celle le plus dans mes gouts, ceci dit, aujourd'hui je porte une Slava qui est fortement dans l'esprit de ta 1ére ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14846663


Bigre O_O

C'est un effet d'optique ou le cadran est bicolore (noir / bleu) ?

Si c'est le cas, c'est la première fois que j'en vois un comme ça :-!

J'adore ces *SLAVA* "TV" |>

Dommage que la qualité de fabrication des modèles d'origine ne soit pas fameuse (alliage chromé, bracelet à maillons pliés)&#8230; c'est pour ça que la réédition (malgré son prix) est très intéressante.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

C'est en effet 2 couleurs ... noir + bleu ... un peu disco quoi ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> C'est en effet 2 couleurs ... noir + bleu ... un peu disco quoi ... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14846945


O_O incroyable.

Je croyais connaître toutes les déclinaisons de ce modèle (couleurs, inscriptions&#8230 je découvre aujourd'hui celle-ci grâce à toi ! |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Plein de belles vielles montres, rares! Keep'em coming


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Pobeda


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno, la Besancon, c'était avant Lip ?


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Reno, la Besancon, c'était avant Lip ?


La "marque", tu veux dire ?

Je n'en sais rien du tout&#8230; je suspecte un simple assembleur régional, comme il y en avait partout en France en ces temps-là.

Chaque horloger de village montait "ses" montres et mettait ce qu'il voulait sur le cadran. C'était une autre époque ^_^


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> La "marque", tu veux dire ?
> 
> Je n'en sais rien du tout&#8230; je suspecte un simple assembleur régional, comme il y en avait partout en France en ces temps-là.
> 
> Chaque horloger de village montait "ses" montres et mettait ce qu'il voulait sur le cadran. C'était une autre époque ^_^


Oui, je me demandais si il y avait un lien avec Lip qui, je croyais, était établi à Besançon ? Horloger de village ? Donc tu les trouves dans des vide greniers ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibian ... mais de chez Raketa









Bref «tool-watch» de base, c'est pas fait pour faire joli ... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Oui, je me demandais si il y avait un lien avec Lip qui, je croyais, était établi à Besançon ? Horloger de village ? Donc tu les trouves dans des vide greniers ?


Oui, en vide-grenier 

D'ailleurs celle-ci a été la première que j'ai trouvée, quand nous sommes arrivés en Champagne-Ardennes, en 2017.

Et oui, *lip* est toujours basé à Besançon et a également un site à Lectoure : https://www.lip.fr/fr/content/7-maison-lip

Les vides-greniers, c'est sympa, ça fait visiter la région, tu manges une saucisse-frites le midi, et tu trouves de la tocante entre 2 et 10 euros&#8230; c'est le bonheur :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Une Amphibian ... mais de chez Raketa
> 
> View attachment 14855111
> 
> ...


O_O oh purée, alors ça c'est une merveille 

Ils l'ont réédité, celle-là :

https://raketa.com/w/fr/produit/raketa-amfibija-0253/










Les prix ont décollé, par contre :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quartz vintage pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Racheta moderne c'est splendide mais c'est en effet devenu aussi une montre d'oligarche ... ;-)

Un chrono 3017 pour démarrer la semaine ...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian edition anniversaire 1967


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O oh purée, alors ça c'est une merveille
> 
> Ils l'ont réédité, celle-là :
> 
> ...


Elle est très jolie mais le prix est vraiment exagérer


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Certes ... mais, d'après le comte Von Polier , tu achetes beaucoup plus qu'une montre .... ;-)

https://www.liberation.fr/planete/2015/02/06/raketa-joue-a-la-rolex-russe_1197170
https://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=report&id=129



DMCBanshee said:


> Elle est très jolie mais le prix est vraiment exagérer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Certes ... mais, d'après le comte Von Polier , tu achetes beaucoup plus qu'une montre .... ;-)
> 
> https://www.liberation.fr/planete/2015/02/06/raketa-joue-a-la-rolex-russe_1197170
> https://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/site.php?page=reportages&spec=report&id=129


J'ai fais toute une lecture mais super intéressant sur Raketa. Bonne chance à eux!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai fais toute une lecture mais super intéressant sur Raketa. Bonne chance à eux!


Jacques von Polier est assez&#8230; _spécial_ :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En *PYRATE* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Waoooo ...Pêchu Reno... ça dépote le mercredi !!

Aujourdhui j'accueille ma 2éme Zvezda...
















et j'avoue avoir pompé l'inspiration de .... Maître Reno ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Waoooo ...Pêchu Reno... ça dépote le mercredi !!


;-)

C'est du brutal b-)












> Aujourdhui j'accueille ma 2éme Zvezda...
> 
> View attachment 14863715
> 
> ...


:-!

*J'ADORE* ces Zvezda


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une nouvelle Prim


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> et j'avoue avoir pompé l'inspiration de .... Maître Reno ;-)


Bien joue, mais Reno commence toujours avec une photo de la main droite, et l'avant bras pris sous un certain angle bien precis (signature).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Bien joue, mais Reno commence toujours avec une photo de la main droite, et l'avant bras pris sous un certain angle bien precis (signature).


Enfer, je suis démasqué ! :-d

On ne dérogera pas à la règle aujourd'hui ;-)










Je précise que je ne suis pas très amateur de 'photo-poignet' ;-)

La seule raison pour laquelle j'en fais, c'est pour donner une idée des proportions d'une montre "au porté".

&#8230; bon, assez causé, la suite b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slava Commemo JO


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vieille anadigit sur acier pour moi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour ce Dimanche venteux&#8230;














































Qui entretemps, est retournée sur un bracelet en toile ; la "gomme" d'origine ayant rendu l'âme au cours de la matinée :-$


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibian 350 précoce pour démarrer la semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Calibre_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa «Atom»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian 350 - aujourdhui celle avec «paddles »


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

«Fabriqué en France»! Je porte la Horloscaphe Fluide aujord'hui, mais j'ai pris la photo le dimanche dernier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibian des années 80'


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du lourd :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Retour aux sources Espagnoles de ma Vostok Baïkal ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baïkal toujours pour ce WE ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La Lituanienne du jour b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baïkal et plus de pintxos ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je suis retombé sur un des tous premiers APN en ma possession&#8230; un appareil qui affiche déjà une vingtaine d'années \o/

C'était pas évident, de faire de la composition, à l'époque, avec des écrans LCD minuscules (je n'ai même pas pensé à utiliser le viseur optique, tant j'en ai perdu l'habitude !)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourd'hui une Vostok «Scuba-Dude» début 90'









Et pure coïncidence, ce matin je viens enfin de trouver le model 3-6-9-12 sans-date que je cherchais depuis fort fort longtemps. 
Bref ... je vais commencer à guetter le facteur ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Atelier Wen Hao aujourd'hui, meilleure montre chinoise dans ma collection:


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

^ c'est quoi le cercle à 6 heures ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; b-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

oli77 said:


> ^ c'est quoi le cercle à 6 heures ?


C'est le petit cadran qui affiche les secondes.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un chrono 3133


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

On dirait la même trotteuse que sur ma yema meangraph, et celle de Reno !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même depuis trois jours&#8230; on change juste le bracelet b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune ... Verte !! ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

HKED v2


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian également


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Russe


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet chrono 31659


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







d'abonnement pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La même qu'hier ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* Admiral's Cup "Deep Hull", sur un nouveau bracelet en toile marine&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette vintage small secondes


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vintage small secondes


Quelle beauté! |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vintage small secondes


Une vraie merveille :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un Poljot Aviator I


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tu peux stp nous en dire plus ? C'est quoi exactement la difference entre une «skin diver» et une montre «diver»
En tous cas elle est splendide ... Elle semble sortir de sa boite ;-)



DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vintage small secondes


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une vraie merveille :-!


Merci Reno! Je suis agréablement surpris de son ''look'' au poignet, très confortable et j'aime bien le cadran des petites secondes.



RedFroggy said:


> Tu peux stp nous en dire plus ? C'est quoi exactement la difference entre une «skin diver» et une montre «diver»
> En tous cas elle est splendide ... Elle semble sortir de sa boite ;-)


Une Skin Diver ne dépasse pas les 11mm d'épaisseur avec crystal pour être plus confo au poignet sous un habit de plongée alors qu'une Diver fait 11mm et plus.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sans étonnement encore la même ce matin que j'ai installée sur Perlon


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ma fausse, presque conforme, NVCh-30 , ie : des pieces authentiques mais un bricolage/remontage total.








L'original étant rarissime (une centaine max ?) , why not ... ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Bronze en ce Dimanche


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Commemo pour le marché Italien (d'ou le super nice bracelet... ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Reno! Je suis agréablement surpris de son ''look'' au poignet, très confortable *et j'aime bien le cadran des petites secondes.*


J'ai eu une période où je traquais les "petites secondes" 










&#8230; et ça va particulièrement bien aux vintages, je trouve


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour&#8230; mais j'ai ce squelette au poignet b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstok


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*53*


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Scuba-Dude 12-3-6-9


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose, cadeau pour mes 38 ans&#8230; elle remonte à 11 ans déjà :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Longines vintage pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Ministry


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du Suisse vintage pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres joli ... le boitier est splendide !!



Reno said:


>


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

_Старт_ \ Start


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres joli ... le boitier est splendide !!


Merci RedFroggy 

Oui, il est chouette&#8230; et j'ai mis un temps fou avant de mettre la main sur cette ETERNA, j'en suis donc particulièrement content ^_^


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

J'ai remis ma Vostok 1967 sur un cuir modifié (24mm recoupé pour rentrer dans les entrecornes 22)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230;

Même montre, bracelet différent. L'extensible serre un peu trop&#8230; j'ai donc passé la FORTIS sur silicone :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> J'ai remis ma Vostok 1967 sur un cuir modifié (24mm recoupé pour rentrer dans les entrecornes 22)
> 
> View attachment 14949641


Superbe 1967 :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En ces temps de confinement, il faut un objet qui fasse peur au coronavirus b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1967 toujours au poignet


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

> =Reno;51239595]En ces temps de confinement, il faut un objet qui fasse peur au coronavirus b-)


T'as peut-etre bien raison. Ca, ou du savon!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> T'as peut-etre bien raison. Ca, ou du savon!


Aussi ! :-d

Plus sérieusement, c'est pas tant le virus qui m'inquiète (hormis pour mes parents qui ne rajeunissent pas, bien qu'ils soient en bonne santé) que les conséquences que ça risque d'avoir sur l'activité économique&#8230;

Je sens qu'on ne va pas rigoler dans les mois qui viennent :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour la *Saint Patrick*, faut du vert&#8230; b-)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bien vu le vert Reno! Malheureusement, pas de montre verte ici! Ni de riviere verte d'ailleurs (Chicago a annule sa parade).

Tu as bien raison a propos des prochains mois. Je suis les news en France avec un ami qui travailait a Air France depuis + de 20 ans et c'est bien la galere. 

Et notre ami Quebecois, il dit quoi? 

RedFroggy lui il est surement au courant de tout ca, regarde le fond d'ecran dans la photo de sa montre plus haut (post #13888), c'est pas la bourse en train de ce casser la "figure" ca?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Galére ... t'es diplomate Oli ;-)
Tres sympa ton Armida Bronze Reno ... j'y failli me laisser tenter. Elle est vraiment belle.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Bien vu le vert Reno! Malheureusement, pas de montre verte ici! Ni de riviere verte d'ailleurs (Chicago a annule sa parade).


Je dois avouer que n'étant pas Irlandais (_obviously_), j'ignorais totalement qu'on était la St Patrick hier&#8230; c'est en voyant "le sujet du jour" dans le sous-forum "Abordables" que je suis tombé sur un véritable défilé de montres en bronze/laiton à cadrans verts, et ça m'a donné envie de ressortir l'ARMIDA :-d



> Tu as bien raison a propos des prochains mois. Je suis les news en France avec un ami qui travailait a Air France depuis + de 20 ans et c'est bien la galere.
> 
> Et notre ami Quebecois, il dit quoi?
> 
> RedFroggy lui il est surement au courant de tout ca, regarde le fond d'ecran dans la photo de sa montre plus haut (post #13888), c'est pas la bourse en train de ce casser la "figure" ca?


Sérieusement, je suis *TRÈS* inquiet pour l'économie. Et pour la suite :-(

Étant moi-même un "laissé pour compte" économique depuis *10 ans* (je "fêterai" la décennie depuis la suppression de mon poste dans un mois pile), mais ayant toujours bien eu conscience d'être un parasite à peu près complètement inutile à la marche de la société (j'étais "artiste"), je m'inquiète sérieusement de la suite des événements pour une grosse partie de la population.

En fait, je pense que ce à quoi nous assistons en ce moment est un retour brutal à la réalité ("l'éternel retour du concret" comme dirait le père Friedrich), avec ni plus ni moins que les SEULS PRODUCTIFS "RÉELS" maintenus en activité, et tous ceux dont la fonction 'support' est finalement dispensable en cas de crise sérieuse.

La bouffe. La médecine. Le maintien de l'ordre.

Tout le reste (y compris le bâtiment, c'est à noter - ça m'a surpris), on bâche.

Rentrez chez vous, y a rien à voir, et présentez votre _ausweis_ en cas de contrôle par la patrouille aux postes de garde :-x



RedFroggy said:


> Galére ... t'es diplomate Oli ;-)
> Tres sympa ton Armida Bronze Reno ... j'y failli me laisser tenter. Elle est vraiment belle.
> 
> View attachment 14958793


Merci camarade.

Ouais, elle est très chouette.

J'avais pris le train avec un peu de retard, pour ce type de montres (j'avais laissé passer la première vague) ; j'attendais que les prix baissent, parce que les premières bronze "abordables" tournaient quand même autour de 1000€, et c'était un peu raide pour mon budget.

Quand ARMIDA a proposé ce modèle en laiton autour de 300€, j'ai sauté dessus.

Je ne regrette pas, elle vraiment chouette, et la patine (naturelle, je précise) du boîtier est juste sublime :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je cherchais a ajouter une bronze a un prix affordable et après des heures sur WUS j'avais conclus que l'Armida A1 verte/no date étais parfaite... hormis qu'elle était en rupture :-(
et puis j'ai reçu un mail de Meramon m'annonçant que qq Amphibian Vostok 1967 bronze allaient être dispo ;-)








(Bon... ok ... elle est un peu bling-bling mais ça va se patiner)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RedFroggy said:


> Je cherchais a ajouter une bronze a un prix affordable et après des heures sur WUS j'avais conclus que l'Armida A1 verte/no date étais parfaite... hormis qu'elle était en rupture :-(
> et puis j'ai reçu un mail de Meramon m'annonçant que qq Amphibian Vostok 1967 bronze allaient être dispo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14960433
> ...


Très bien fait, Froggy ! |> C'est parfait pour un collectionneur légendaire des Vostoks! b-)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Sérieusement, je suis *TRÈS* inquiet pour l'économie. Et pour la suite :-(
> 
> Étant moi-même un "laissé pour compte" économique depuis *10 ans* (je "fêterai" la décennie depuis la suppression de mon poste dans un mois pile), mais ayant toujours bien eu conscience d'être un parasite à peu près complètement inutile à la marche de la société (j'étais "artiste"), je m'inquiète sérieusement de la suite des événements pour une grosse partie de la population.
> 
> ...


Je ne veux pas derailler la thread mais je suis d'accord, c'est grave, tres grave. Un reset. Par contre aux states, les travaux de construction, batiments, etc.. continuent. Les restaurants bars sont pratiquement tous fermer a part les Fast foods et les restaurants qui font a emporter. Tu as raison, la medecine est importante et meme ceux qui enseignent aux medecins


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Je cherchais a ajouter une bronze a un prix affordable et après des heures sur WUS j'avais conclus que l'Armida A1 verte/no date étais parfaite... hormis qu'elle était en rupture :-(
> et puis j'ai reçu un mail de Meramon m'annonçant que qq Amphibian Vostok 1967 bronze allaient être dispo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14960433
> ...


Absolument superbe la 1967 Bronze :-!

J'ai déjà la V1 (acier), mais j'aurais aussi facilement pu craquer pour celle-ci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La nouvelle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Bien vu le vert Reno! Malheureusement, pas de montre verte ici! Ni de riviere verte d'ailleurs (Chicago a annule sa parade).
> 
> Tu as bien raison a propos des prochains mois. Je suis les news en France avec un ami qui travailait a Air France depuis + de 20 ans et c'est bien la galere.
> 
> ...


Je viens tout juste d'arriver de Cuba, tout a bien changer depuis mon départ il y a 8 jours. J'ai réussi à avoir le dernier vol d'Air Transat avec ma femme. On était heureux de rentrer à la maison malgré les Cas de COVID qui se propage comme la peste ici au Québec comme partout ailleurs. Les écoles sont fermées, restaurants etc etc... J'espère que cette pandémie va se résorber rapidement mais coté économique ça ne sera pas tres jolie dans les prochaine semaines.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un autre produit d'importation Chinois&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Waooooo.... quelle collection !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, de l'acier b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Même avec le stress du COVID, on a passé du bon temps moi et ma femme à Cayo Santa Maria. On a vu des centaines de poissons, l'eau était magnifique et les plages aussi. Avec la Quarantaine j'ai eu le temps de vous préparer quelques photos...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Waooooo.... quelle collection !!


Merci! C'était juste les modèles Sub, voilà la totale


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Superbes photos - ça nous change de la grisaille ...merci !
Qu’as tu utilisé stp pour tes photos immergées ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Superbes photos - ça nous change de la grisaille ...merci !
> Qu'as tu utilisé stp pour tes photos immergées ?


Merci! J'ai une GoPro Hero4.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Même avec le stress du COVID, on a passé du bon temps moi et ma femme à Cayo Santa Maria. On a vu des centaines de poissons, l'eau était magnifique et les plages aussi. Avec la Quarantaine j'ai eu le temps de vous préparer quelques photos...


Superbes ces photos, merci de nous les faire partager!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> Superbes ces photos, merci de nous les faire partager!


Avec plaisir, je suis heureux de vous les partager!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est la guerre, alors la _*Miramar*_ pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Jogging avec ma nouvelle 1967 & Normsky


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Super toutes ces photos, merci de partager des poissons exotiques, aux photos sous-marine, a d' autres choses qu'une chemise blanche pour RedFroggy!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Jogging avec ma nouvelle 1967 & Normsky
> 
> View attachment 14970621
> 
> View attachment 14970627


Superbe cette Bronze, bon jogging avec ton ami!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de la nuit b-)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

T'as casse l'internet reno, ca fait 2 jours que tes photos ne passent pas.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> T'as casse l'internet reno, ca fait 2 jours que tes photos ne passent pas.


Oui, on m'a fait la remarque sur le forum "abordables" :-s

La vacherie c'est que ça passe chez moi sur Safari (ça passe aussi sur Firefox, après mise à jour du certificat de sécurité pour ImageShack, mais ça ne s'affiche pas sous Chrome o| )

Je ne sais pas où ça coince.

D'autant plus que reçois toujours des "likes" ce qui veut dire que certains membres arrivent à voir les photos, d'autres pas :-x


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ici au Québec epuis hier tout les commerces non essentielles sont fermé jusqu'au 13 Avril. C'est fou, ca va vraiment être dur sur l'économie..


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ici au Québec epuis hier tout les commerces non essentielles sont fermé jusqu'au 13 Avril. C'est fou, ca va vraiment être dur sur l'économie..


Superbe _Komandirskie_ "citron" :-!

Oui, c'est la même chose en France depuis la semaine dernière&#8230; on ne sort que pour les courses, on doit présenter une attestation sur l'honneur pour chaque déplacement (UN seul déplacement autorisé pour UNE personne :-x )

Pour moi ça ne change pas grand chose ; c'est ma vie depuis 10 ans (et particulièrement depuis les 3 dernières années) mais ça créée quand même un curieux climat :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;

Ce matin, la même qu'hier soir :





































Dans la nuit noire, le temps n'a plus d'importance :-d









&#8230; et la *TYPE A* pour finir la journée :


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Même avec le stress du COVID, on a passé du bon temps moi et ma femme à Cayo Santa Maria. On a vu des centaines de poissons, l'eau était magnifique et les plages aussi. Avec la Quarantaine j'ai eu le temps de vous préparer quelques photos...


Vraiment magnifique 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Vraiment magnifique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merci mon ami!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour une autre *lip*&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SK*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Sur Canvas


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Tes photos remarchent Reno FYI


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Tes photos remarchent Reno FYI


Merci Olivier, oui j'ai vu ça.

Mais de toute façon, il y a quelque chose qui va de travers avec ImageShack depuis quelque temps.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivée


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ca marche pas chez moi Reno ... :-(

Apres quasi 2 semaines non-stop j'ai remplacé la 1967 Bronze par une Sov plus classique


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivée


Magnifique, DMC :-!



RedFroggy said:


> Ca marche pas chez moi Reno ... :-(


Oui, tu n'es pas le seul, ça déconne depuis quelques jours.

Il faut mettre à jour le certificat de sécurité pour ImageShack (ça peut se faire sur ton navigateur dans les paramètres de sécurité>Certificats), mais pour une raison que j'ignore (du côté de WUS ils ne peuvent rien faire, et j'attends toujours la réponse de ImageShack pour savoir ce qui coince :-s ) chez certains ça fonctionne, chez d'autres non.

Un truc de fou.

Je vais utiliser les pièces jointes sur WUS en attendant, mais c'est moins pratique :-x



> Apres quasi 2 semaines non-stop j'ai remplacé la 1967 Bronze par une Sov plus classique
> 
> View attachment 14984601


Superbe |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sur Perlon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour moi b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OWC Milsub


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Waoooo ... ça lui va tres bien !! 


DMCBanshee said:


> Sur Perlon


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vlavstok


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Waoooo ... ça lui va tres bien !!


Merci 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ENERGIA*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> *ENERGIA*


Reno j'ai toujours aimé son style unique et le bracelet style Zenton est super!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un peu de couleur pour bien débuter la semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Reno j'ai toujours aimé son style unique et le bracelet style Zenton est super!


Merci DMC 

Oui, cette ENERGIA est un modèle vraiment unique&#8230; les _*Vostok Europe*_ de ces années étaient vraiment géniales.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sekonda ... utilitaire & minimalistique, tout ce que j'aime ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier (photos pas du jour) :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une des 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vlastok & VDV Telnyashka


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé la Mini Megalodon, Benarus Mako


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Bonjour à tous les passionnés de montre. Premier jour de confinement ici à Saigon Vietnam. J'en profite pour présenter ma dernière acquisition en Mars 2020 via les PA du forum local de seconde-main.
C'est une Oripsa (non Oriosa une marque encore en vente) mouvement Parrenin Hypollite boitier or rose mais la quantité d'or infiniment parcimonieux parce qu'il est plaqué à 10 micron. 
Merci @Hypnos pour votre aide dans ma recherche d'identification.
Le plus amusant c'est que le vendeur croyait que la montre était de fabrication hollandaise!
Maintenant place aux photos. 
Bonne journée et profitez bien de votre confinement.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française au soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je rest avec la même


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Neptune ... verte...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres sympa & vraiment très belle... le vendeur connaissait le chemin qu'elle a effectué pour atterrir à Saigon ?
J'étais dans le Nord, principalement à Hanoi pour la période SARs en 2003 , je sais Que maintenant c'est largement pire, mais Confinement à Saigon me semble largement préferable à Londres .... Stay Safe !!



EATT_VN said:


> Bonjour à tous les passionnés de montre. Premier jour de confinement ici à Saigon Vietnam. J'en profite pour présenter ma dernière acquisition en Mars 2020 via les PA du forum local de seconde-main.
> C'est une Oripsa (non Oriosa une marque encore en vente) mouvement Parrenin Hypollite boitier or rose mais la quantité d'or infiniment parcimonieux parce qu'il est plaqué à 10 micron.
> Merci @Hypnos pour votre aide dans ma recherche d'identification.
> Le plus amusant c'est que le vendeur croyait que la montre était de fabrication hollandaise!
> ...


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres sympa & vraiment très belle... le vendeur connaissait le chemin qu'elle a effectué pour atterrir à Saigon ?
> J'étais dans le Nord, principalement à Hanoi pour la période SARs en 2003 , je sais Que maintenant c'est largement pire, mais Confinement à Saigon me semble largement préferable à Londres .... Stay Safe !!


Bonjour @RedFroggy 
Bonjour à tous les FAMeurs francophones!
Pour réprondre à la question provenance, le vendeur ici au VN disait qu'il avait acheté en ligne, des Pays-Bas. Probablement d'une liquidation des affaires , un lot de viellles montres à bracelet de toutes marques (Sandoz, Eterna, entre autres plus ou moins abimées). La pièce la plus intéressante pour moi c'est cette Oripsa, presque intacte sauf qqs marques laissées sur le mouvement par le ou les derniers horlogers qui tentaient de la résusciter cette vielle française.
@RefFroggy. J'étais dans le Nord aussi mais Nord-Pas-de-Calais en 2003 en plein crise du SRAS. Etudiant dans une résidence à côté du CHR-CHU-Lille où travaillait semble-t-il le défunt Dr Carlo Urbani. C'était quelque chose d'être Asiatique dans les transports en commun à cause du SRAS! Surtout à Paris car tellement les nouvelles sur la transmission étaient alarmanes dans les media! Stay safe et Stay strong à vous aussi @RedFroggy.
Maintenant une photo +/- réussie du sceau Parrenin Hypollite sous le balancier.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un chrono quartz pour mesurer le temps qui passe b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

De retour à la Slavstok dans son element Russe ;-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette Français&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Un Samedi en caoutchouc...

















Je porte une Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du quartz pour ce Samedi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour cause de pile paresseuse sur la BLUMAR, je change de tocante pour l'après-midi (mais je reste sur du quartz)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstok toujours


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonneau pour moi&#8230; b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Vostok Amphibian moderne


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Merci de m'emerveiller avec toutes ces jolies montres. Je click like sur celle que j'aime, c'est comme si je me disais: "hmmmmm, metrais-je celle-la aujourd'hui?"


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Sturmanskie Sov des années 80'


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Cadran bleu - non, Cadran noir ! Juste un jeu avec le ciel et le revêtement anti-reflet. Bon confinement, shelter-in-place, et autre lockdown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour b-)


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une vieille Raketa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quatrième jour&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres belles photos ... Bravo Reno !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres belles photos ... Bravo Reno !!


Merci camarade


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 15016431


Je l'aime vraiment celle-là!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une surprise blanche ce matin!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une surprise blanche ce matin!


Superbes images DMC :-!

Par contre la vache, ça peut encore tomber comme ça en Avril, par chez vous ? :-s


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Superbes images DMC :-!
> 
> Par contre la vache, ça peut encore tomber comme ça en Avril, par chez vous ? :-s


Oui Reni jai déjà vu tomber un 40cm un 14 Avril!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui Reni jai déjà vu tomber un 40cm un 14 Avril!


 wow ça calme


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Il faisait un peu froid ce matin au Kentucky, voila pourquoi! C'etait la neige du Quebec qui devait nous refroidir un ch'ti peu.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci ,



DMCBanshee said:


> Je l'aime vraiment celle-là!


103 USD ... https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b04.html
comment peux-on resister ... ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM 2éme Gen


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Merci ,
> 
> 103 USD ... https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b04.html
> comment peux-on resister ... ;-)


Merci du lien je vais dépenser peut-être 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeuses Pâques!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Mariana


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours et encore&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhard OVM


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même brique&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Brique, ou alien sur ton bras. Grosse bebete.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Brique, ou alien sur ton bras. Grosse bebete.


:-d

Après le _facehugger_, le _wristhugger_ :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Lol a ton wrist hugger. Petite Seiko, solide, un peu abîmée, je l'ais mise tout les jours pendant 20 ans


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise au soleil&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Slava Russe, époque Soviétique, d'aprés, soit disant un design Italien pour le marché Italien .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Une Slava Russe, époque Soviétique, d'aprés, soit disant un design Italien pour le marché Italien .


Délire :-!

Oui, il me semblait avoir lu sur le sous-forum "Russes" que ces cadrans rose se retrouvaient souvent en Italie&#8230; je ne me souviens plus de la raison, ni du lien historique particulier qui liait les Russes aux Italiens :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je voulais prendre des photos en intérieur aujourd'hui (il ne fait pas super beau)&#8230; seulement j'ai dû attendre que Joséphine, l'une de nos trois chats, daigne quitter la tente-photo qu'elle squatte depuis quelques jours :-d



















Bon, on peut y aller b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une des mes Scuba Dude préférée - 3-6-9-12 no date


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore aujourd'hui, sur bracelet maille&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

De nos jours ... on est jamais assez prudent ...
Sturmanskie «Radiation Resistant»


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Tiens donc, comment la radiation nucleaire pourait-elle changer le mouvement?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La même ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi aussi&#8230;














































Je n'ai jamais passé autant de temps dehors que depuis le confinement&#8230; je découvre que cette montre (que je possède pourtant depuis quelques années déjà) a un _lume_ étonnant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi (toujours en Russe) :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Une Chinoise au soleil&#8230; b-)


Très belle photos Reno, ça fais du bien de voir les arbres en fleurs!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ce soir on fume le poissons!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ce soir on fume le poissons!


O_O

Excellent ! :-!

C'est à toi, le fumoir ? 

Jolie montre |>



DMCBanshee said:


> Très belle photos Reno, ça fais du bien de voir les arbres en fleurs!


Ah ça, faut reconnaître qu'on a du bol, pour cette foutue épidémie&#8230; et surtout de la chance de ne pas être en ville, parce que j'imagine qu'être enfermé dans un appartement minuscule durant cette période doit être atroce.

Vous êtes toujours sous la neige, par chez vous ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour ce Dimanche&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> O_O
> 
> Excellent ! :-!
> 
> ...


Oui c'est à moi le fumoir. Les enfants ne sont pas fan du poisson mais une fois fumée, ils se régalent!

Je pense la même chose, on est chanceux de ne pas être enfermé dans des appartements en ville je ne ppurraisnpas tolérer ce confinement. La neige a presque tout fondu sauf sous les arbres en forêts.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit Déjeuner fait par ma femme


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit Déjeuner fait par ma femme


Tout ceci est bien appétissant


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Oui c'est à moi le fumoir. Les enfants ne sont pas fan du poisson mais une fois fumée, ils se régalent!


:-!



> Je pense la même chose, on est chanceux de ne pas être enfermé dans des appartements en ville je ne ppurraisnpas tolérer ce confinement. La neige a presque tout fondu sauf sous les arbres en forêts.


C'est dingue. Je plains vraiment les malheureux qui sont coincés pendant ce traquenard :-(

Il faut vraiment que ce confinement prenne fin, et qu'on arrive à des tests généralisés, avec confinement des seuls personnes infectées.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour, une SUB pour moi aussi b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Brass


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La "petite" dernière pour moi b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian contemporaine , cadran des Forces Amphibies de la Marine Russe (Морская пехота России)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Reno ... Zarbi ... mais je ne vois pas tes photos depuis qqs jours :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Reno ... Zarbi ... mais je ne vois pas tes photos depuis qqs jours :-(


Ah, c'est pas vrai, ça recommence :-|

Il y a des soucis avec ImageShack depuis un moment, ça commence à me gonfler :-x

Tu peux me dire si tu vois celles d'aujourd'hui ? (sinon je les mettrais en pièce jointe)




























Avec ses copines :



















Sinon, comme apparemment, c'est un problème de certificat, si tu peux aller dans les réglages pour ton navigateur > "Sécurité" > regarde s'il n'y a pas une mise à jour de "certificat" pour ImageShack.
Ça résout le problème au niveau individuel de l'ordinateur, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont foutu chez l'hébergeur.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Moi je vois tes photos d'aujourdhui.

J'aime bien tes Alphas aussi!

Et bien sur, tes Yemas (une en particulier)!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Moi je vois tes photos d'aujourdhui.

J'aime bien tes Alphas aussi!

Et bien sur, tes Yemas (une en particulier)!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui ça marche ;-)

Celle d'hier... choisie pour le 1er Mai









Une Skava commemo du congres de Parti en URSS


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et aujourdhui une Amphibian récente


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *Yema* _LANDGRAF_ b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


>


:-! Absolument superbe


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Assez d'accord avec le Sieur Reno ... 
elle est vraiment trés belle !!



Reno said:


> :-! Absolument superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, sur bracelet nubuck&#8230;














































_May the Fourth be with you._ (ouais, sinon ça marche pas en Français)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un model trés courrant Raketa des annèes 80 pour commencer la semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Un model trés courrant Raketa des annèes 80 pour commencer la semaine


Une pure merveille celle-là ; j'ai failli cliquer à de nombreuses reprises


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis une semaine b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je retourne à celle là...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Je retourne à celle là...


Magnifique insert bleu, superbe bracelet :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> :-! Absolument superbe





RedFroggy said:


> Assez d'accord avec le Sieur Reno ...
> elle est vraiment trés belle !!


Merci les gars!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH ''Speedy''


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> BSH ''Speedy''


Nice Chrono... where does one get one of those? Even without the BSH logo which I believe was installed afterwards... ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sous-Marine*


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Celebrations 75ème


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe, RedFroggy :-!

La même qu'hier pour moi, on change juste de bracelet :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

9 Mai ... a defaut d'être sur la Place Rouge ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Yonger & Bresson* PYRATE_


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je suis devenu faineant ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Herma_ b-)

Une Française du temps jadis&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Okean - un de mes chrono preferé


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Herma*, encore&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

ČSSR Prim


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ton Herma est Vraiment très belle et a un coté intemporelle . Je n'en ai qu'une seule, qui me vient de mon grand père.
La condition n'est pas exceptionnelle. Le cadrant est endommagé et surtout le plaquage est fortement usé, surtout sur les cornes & autour du remontoir (qui n'est pas d'origine) révélant le boitier laiton. Bien astiqué ca ne se voit pas trop ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourd'hui une Raketa , modèle 511239 que j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Ton Herma est Vraiment très belle et a un coté intemporelle . Je n'en ai qu'une seule, qui me vient de mon grand père.
> La condition n'est pas exceptionnelle. Le cadrant est endommagé et surtout le plaquage est fortement usé, surtout sur les cornes & autour du remontoir (qui n'est pas d'origine) révélant le boitier laiton. Bien astiqué ca ne se voit pas trop ;-)


Très belle avec ses cornes art-déco :-!

Honnêtement, la mienne n'est pas dans un état reluisant : même chose que la tienne, le placage du boîtier se barre un peu partout, et le cadran est pas mal attaqué.

Mais c'est fou ce qu'un léger nettoyage des aiguilles et un verre neuf peuvent faire comme miracle O_O

C'est vrai que j'en suis tombé raide dingue depuis que je l'ai récupérée, alors que je l'ai quand même depuis 8 ans (elle fêtera d'ailleurs son 'anniversaire' dans deux semaines)

Ça m'a aussi permis de redécouvrir cette ancienne maison Française, basée à *Villiers le Lac* (dans le Haut-Doubs).

Patrimoine en Bourgogne-Franche-Comté - Accès aux dossiers d'inventaire

L'entreprise existe encore, mais a été rachetée par des capitaux asiatiques : https://www.herma-anguenot.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AVYSTYLE* pour aujourd'hui b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*HERNOR*


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok Compressor


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BIG0 "Export"


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstock


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_710_ sous la pluie b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ctapt


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Chinoise pour changer ...


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Une n'importe quoi pour déconner.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Une n'importe quoi pour déconner.


Sympa, l'affichage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un autre chrono Chinois pour commencer la semaine b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une création WUS ... vostok 5/6


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ce chrono alpha est vraiment sympa ! premiere fois que je le vois en dial rouge


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> Ce chrono alpha est vraiment sympa ! premiere fois que je le vois en dial rouge


Merci jhdscript,

Ce n'est pas un modèle très répandu, en effet.

Il existe aussi avec un insert noir : Alpha Watch

Je n'avais pas du tout prévu de le prendre, mais à l'époque (en 2010), je regardais avec délectation la série CALIFORNICATION, et l'un des acteurs (Evan Handler) avait un chrono rouge au poignet qui m'avait intrigué&#8230; ça m'avait décidé à franchir le pas pour cette "RED" :-d

Des fois, faut pas grand chose :-x

La galerie est là, si ça t'intéresse : https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/alpha-daytona-red-470375-7.html#post3463213


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

oui je me souviens de ce chrono dans la serie lol. Avec l'insert noir ca fait trop homage je trouve mais en rouge c'est original


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en rouge&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous


Absolument magnifique, Brice :-!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Toujours en rouge&#8230;


Comme quoi le bracelet, c'est très important ! Vraiment impressionnant l'effet. Ça donne envie...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Absolument magnifique, Brice :-!


Merci Reno. J'espère que tout va bien and le deconfinement se passe bien


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours en rouge&#8230;


Trop sympa ce combo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Reno. J'espère que tout va bien and le deconfinement se passe bien


Même chose de ton côté :-!

Honnêtement, pour moi, ça n'a pas changé grand chose (je suis confiné depuis 10 ans ^_^ ) par contre pour la première fois en plus de 3 ans, j'ai apprécié d'être dans un coin totalement paumé, dans une baraque avec un grand terrain b-)

Plus _psychologiquement_ qu'autre chose, je suis souvent sorti prendre l'air, ne serait-ce quelques minutes, et j'ai vraiment apprécié de ne pas être assigné à résidence dans une minuscule appartement dans une grande ville, avec une grosse concentration de population :-x (ce qui a été mon ordinaire pendant presque 40 ans).

Mais sinon, tranquille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Trop sympa ce combo





oli77 said:


> Comme quoi le bracelet, c'est très important ! Vraiment impressionnant l'effet. Ça donne envie...


Merci les amis.

Olivier si tu veux, elle est toujours au catalogue :

Lunette acier : Alpha Watch

Insert noir : Alpha Watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en rouge b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première montre automatique, achetée il y a 13 ans (déjà)&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA Titane d'il y a une douzaine d'années&#8230; (le temps passe) b-)


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tres sympa & trés joli sur ce bracelet qui lui va à merveille !!



Reno said:


> Ma toute première montre automatique, achetée il y a 13 ans (déjà)&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier ... une Pobeda a fond hermetic


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et une CTAPT pour dimanche ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tres sympa & trés joli sur ce bracelet qui lui va à merveille !!


Merci camarade ! 

C'est clairement une de celles qui m'ont entraîné vers la pente fatale :-d

Mes toutes premières (en 2007) :



















("héritées" de ma famille)

Et mes trois premiers achats (du sino-germanique) :




























(j'étais assez branché _Steampunk_, à l'époque :-d )

Suivi, dès le début 2008, de mon graal :



















Ensuite, je suis parti sur les Chinoises, et je ne me suis plus jamais retourné :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Hier ... une Pobeda a fond hermetic


O_O superbe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

À nouveau avec la Panda&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ta Yema est tout simplement superbe & si typique de l’epoque !! 
Bref, le truc que Lord Brett Sinclair, voir même Danny Wilde pour aller avec ses gants rally et un blouson cintré, porterait dans «Amicalement Vôtre» ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Ta Yema est tout simplement superbe & si typique de l'epoque !!
> Bref, *le truc que Lord Brett Sinclair, voir même Danny Wilde pour aller avec ses gants rally et un blouson cintré*, porterait dans «Amicalement Vôtre» ;-)


Absolument ! ;-)

Bon, pas trop cintré, le blouson, parce que j'ai pris de l'embonpoint, avec l'âge :-d mais sinon, c'est l'idée


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

mais non... mais non ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je voulais partager ma Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je voulais partager ma Norqain Adventure Sport


Très chouette, très beau bleu ! :-! (sympa, la plaque personnalisée sur le côté ;-) )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De la Terre à la Lune&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor pour démarer la semaine


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Compressor pour démarer la semaine
> 
> View attachment 15177081


Tiens Red Froggy, on dirait que tu es reparti au travail a nous montrer ton calendrier?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille COSMIC pour aujourd'hui&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pfff ... «essential worker» qui disent ... Du coup j'ai jamais vraiment arrêté - c'était une semaine au taff, une à la maison, qui s'est transformé en 2/1 :-(



oli77 said:


> Tiens Red Froggy, on dirait que tu es reparti au travail a nous montrer ton calendrier?


Du coup ... cette semaine... boulot,









puis retour rapide au park ensoleillé en fin de journée ;-)









Ratnik 6E4-1, WUS Project #48/60

NB - elle est trés belle ton Omega Reno


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Pfff ... «essential worker» qui disent ... Du coup j'ai jamais vraiment arrêté - c'était une semaine au taff, une à la maison, qui s'est transformé en 2/1 :-(
> 
> Du coup ... cette semaine... boulot,
> 
> ...


Très bien, la Ratnik :-!



> NB - elle est trés belle ton Omega Reno


Merci camarade 

Achetée sur un coup de tête, il y a plus de 10 ans&#8230; j'avais acheté la Speed un peu plus tôt ; je regardais pas mal du côté d'Omega (la Planet Ocean qui venait de sortir, une DeVille petite seconde, le Chronoscope&#8230
Un collègue m'a dit qu'un de ses amis vendaient une Omega, il me l'a amenée&#8230; je lui ai filé un billet de 100 balles et j'ai gardé la montre :-d

Pas de bol, je l'avais bousillée en 2010 à cause de ce réglage de date à la noix (système "à pompe")&#8230; elle a été révisée récemment par mon horloger, et je peux enfin en profiter, après des années passées dans sa boîte :-d

J'ai eu plein de soucis avec cette montre&#8230; je me suis même demandé si le précédent propriétaire ne s'en était pas débarrassé à cause de ça&#8230;

Dans les petites tracasseries, le bracelet d'origine était un poil trop court&#8230; j'ai fini par acheter un extension de boucle, je peux enfin en profiter pleinement :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Juste avant l'orage&#8230; b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Même avec qqs soucis l'Omega valait le coup ...

Aujourdhui, une récente sans agenda ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Même avec qqs soucis l'Omega valait le coup ...
> 
> Aujourdhui, une récente sans agenda ;-)


Ta collection de Russes est vraiment remarquable, RedFroggy :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*MONCEAU* b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Amphibian mais un model de chez Raketa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Tu nous sors des trésors Reno ...

Aujourdhui je celebre le 27eme congres du Party de 1986 avec, ce qui semble être, une Zim bidouillée avec une mouvement 2609 de chez Raketa ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Tudor BB bronze pour après-midi piscine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Tu nous sors des trésors Reno ...


Merci camarade ;-)

Tu n'as pas idée du temps qu'il m'a fallu pour mettre la main sur deux marques Suisses en particulier :

Longines
Eterna

Ça m'a pris des mois (des années ?) pour trouver un exemplaire 

qui me plaisait ;
à un tarif raisonnable.

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ça avait été si dur de trouver des vintages correctes (à des prix pas totalement déconnants) sous ces deux marques, qui ne me semblaient pas pourtant particulièrement recherchées par les amateurs :-s (en tout cas, hormis certains modèles bien spécifiques).

En tout cas, elles ont rejoint avec bonheur ma boîte de Suisses vintages 






























> Aujourdhui je celebre le 27eme congres du Party de 1986 avec, ce qui semble être, une Zim bidouillée avec une mouvement 2609 de chez Raketa ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15191161
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Français baroque pour mettre un peu de fantaisie dans ce Dimanche bien gris&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un Chrono 31956 fin 80'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda K-802


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui c'était ma Stolichnie


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Witt today
Pas évident de trouver des infos sur la marque. Apparemment une marque francomtoise des années 70-80, avec un mouvement France Ebauche 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Tres classique komandirskie


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai commencé la semaine avec, on va finir avec b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une autre Raketa ... ups... pour égayer mon samedi ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sturmanskie 1er Mdl


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je laisse souffler la Speed&#8230; ce sera la *Sous-Marine* sur son nouveau ZULU :













































(photos d'hier)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis trois jours&#8230;


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa Goroda


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Allemande de l'Est pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je ne te connaissais pas cette splendide Glashütte ... tip-top !!

Hier









Et aujourdhui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Si qq'un a des infos sur ce model, je suis preneur...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Je ne te connaissais pas cette splendide Glashütte ... tip-top !!


Merci camarade 

C'est une GUB Est-Allemande, bien plus accessible que ses prestigieuses homologues occidentales ;-)

La gallerie est ici si ça t'intéresse : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/glash%DCtte-spezimatic-1004701-3.html#post7576962



> Hier
> 
> View attachment 15225355
> 
> ...


:-! (les deux)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Merci, un trés beau model... merci du lien .

Pour moi, une Sekonda boitier acier aujourdhui .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Yonger_&#8230; hier, j'avais la *Flaubert*, aujourd'hui, ma toute première *Diderot* :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Yonger_&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour affronter la canicule, du petit, du léger b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une _Yonger_, modèle *République* "Minuit" qui rejoint tout juste le reste de la collection 














































Il ne s'agit pas d'un chrono, mais d'une montre à *double fuseau horaire* (sous-cadran à 9h), les poussoirs servent à régler ledit fuseau.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

J avais pas fait gaffe au ptit bout rouge su strap c'est sympa lol


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> J avais pas fait gaffe au ptit bout rouge su strap c'est sympa lol


C'est la marque de fabrique des bracelets cuir, chez _Yonger_ ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson RÉPUBLIQUE* 'MINUIT' b-)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci pour l'information Reno je ne savais pas.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> Merci pour l'information Reno je ne savais pas.


C'est plus un gimmick de leur part, mais je trouve l'attention portée au détail sympathique


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est tres belle ta dernière rentrée !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est tres belle ta dernière rentrée !!


Merci RedFroggy 

Oui, c'est une jolie petite montre&#8230;

Un double fuseau horaire ultra lisible :-! j'avais été surpris de découvrir qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un chrono, du coup je n'avais pas réalisé à quel point cet affichage est bien fichu.

On a vraiment en un seul coup d'œil l'affichage des deux zones horaires. Simple, mais diablement efficace 










À l'arrivée, je n'en ai pas plus l'usage qu'un chrono, mais je trouve la 'complication' intéressante :-d


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Du coup ... les montres de la semaine pour moi








Vostok Compressor








Une Amphibian... mais de chez Poljot

Et aujourd'hui une Raketa Glasnost


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Du coup ... les montres de la semaine pour moi
> 
> View attachment 15245405
> 
> ...


Superbe collection


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Rep' b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, aujourd'hui sur monte pneumatique b-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hier... une Raketa «Au vétéran du Parti Communiste de l'Union Soviétique 1977» célébrant le 60e Anniv de la Révolution d'Octobre 1917 .









Sur le cadran figure l'Aurora qui tira la salve annonçant l'assaut du Palais d'Hiver de St Petersburg.
Cette montre ne figure dans aucuns catalogues car ne fut jamais vendue au publique mais remise uniquement aux membres veterans du PCUS.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, la valse des bracelets continue ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un vieux chrono







d'abonnement 🤗


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Je suis pas fan des bracelets mais du coup sur le Croc Vert ... j'adore 

une Amphibian Russe pour démarrer juillet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Je suis pas fan des bracelets mais du coup sur le Croc Vert ... j'adore


Oui, ça m'a surpris, ça lui va bien&#8230; ^_^ c'est pourtant un des cuirs que j'utilise le moins dans ma collection ! ?



> une Amphibian Russe pour démarrer juillet
> View attachment 15328032


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Raketa Big Zero Mdl «Prolétaires de tous les pays, unissez-vous»


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas participé...
J'espère que vous allez bien dans cette période épidémique...

Bon week end 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas participé...
> J'espère que vous allez bien dans cette période épidémique...
> 
> Bon week end
> ...


 oh purée, quelle merveille 😍

C'est la première fois que je vois cette version "en vrai" 😛 un véritable chef-d'œuvre 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi, sur un autre bracelet nylon ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> oh purée, quelle merveille
> 
> C'est la première fois que je vois cette version "en vrai"  un véritable chef-d'œuvre


Merci Reno, effectivement ils ont fait les choses très bien avec cette aventurine...
Une belle exécution de savoir faire et le design me plaît beaucoup 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une Raketa 24 heures ... le WE passe plus lentement 😉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno, effectivement ils ont fait les choses très bien avec cette aventurine...
> Une belle exécution de savoir faire et le design me plaît beaucoup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


C'est ce modèle ?










On dirait que la tienne a un cadran '_étoilé_' ? (c'est juste de la poussière sur la photo ? ? )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec ma vieille* Yema* ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous les gars


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une nouvelle, Brice ? 🤗


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Une nouvelle, Brice ?


Oui, Reno.

Je l'ai acheté chez mon AD il y a une semaine et demi. Une de mes deux Rolex préférées. Je suis aux anges.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Tudor BB bronze sur un bracelet caoutchouc de Scurfa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'*or* pour moi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pobeda "Chapaev" lundi










mardi une scuba dude "grand boitier 091"









et finalement, aujourd'hui une Raketa 2610 qui j'adore


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Elle est magnifique ?



Jeep99dad said:


> Aujourd'hui je porte ma Tudor BB bronze sur un bracelet caoutchouc de Scurfa


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Pobeda "Chapaev" lundi
> 
> View attachment 15339000
> 
> ...


Tu rattrapes le retard de la semaine, RedFroggy ? ?

Superbe collection comme toujours, en tout cas ??


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un vieil héritage familial pour aujourd'hui&#8230; une des toutes premières montres de ma collection ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RedFroggy said:


> Elle est magnifique


Merci bcp. J'adore cette montre même plus que j'avais anticipé. 
Super pour l'été. 

Aujourd'hui je porte la Batman


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Aujourdhui , apres une tres tres longue recherche, je testais une nouvelle piece super bizarre : un mouvement obsolete de montre à gousset russes, dans un boitier d'origine inconnue, mariée à un cadran fait main en petite serie en Pologne pour le compte d'une fabrique d'avions Czechoslovaque... 
W the F ... ? 










plus d'info 








1950s hand-painted Molnija Avia & Aero dials -...


Recently, emoscambio (aka Fabrice) brought to my attention a 1950s Molnija with a hand painted dial depicting an aircraft that was on offer on a Polish auction site. It resembles in many ways other similar 1950s 'Avia' and 'Aero' branded Molnijas with hand painted airplane dials that have...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Aujourdhui , apres une tres tres longue recherche, je testais une nouvelle piece super bizarre : un mouvement obsolete de montre à gousset russes, dans un boitier d'origine inconnue, mariée à un cadran fait main en petite serie en Pologne pour le compte d'une fabrique d'avions Czechoslovaque...
> W the F ... ?
> 
> View attachment 15340599
> ...


Le résultat est convaincant ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Un vieil héritage familial pour aujourd'hui&#8230; une des toutes premières montres de ma collection ?


C'est un peu bizarre ce "Day" à 3 heures. Pour pas confondre avec le mois ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> C'est un peu bizarre ce "Day" à 3 heures. Pour pas confondre avec le mois ?


Je pense que le fabricant a du surjouer le côté "calendrier" d'une simple montre à quantième ;-) avec un "_calendar_" par ci, et un "_day_" par là, ça faisait tout de suite plus sérieux ?

C'est une montre économique, mais de bonne facture, équipée d'un mouvement Suisse rustique mais bien conçu :










on m'avait expliqué que ce mouvement R7 (probablement *Rego*) existait également avec le jour&#8230; le guichet se trouvant logiquement à l'emplacement de l'inscription "day" sur ce modèle de base.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*HERNOR*














































_L'or, j'adore_ ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir, mais toujours avec le l'or ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour à l'acier&#8230; quartz sur Jubilé ⚡


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa 60'


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Un coup de rouge pour célébrer le nouveau bracelet de ma Svet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok de 1967 😉


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
Ces deux aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger & Bresson_ *DUMAS* pour le 14 Juillet ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une ZIM celebrant soit le 50eme anniv de la Revolution d'Octobre ou la creation de l'URSS ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Sur ISO


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui je vous propose un peu de lecture sur ma nouvelle *Longines HydroConquest Chronographe*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Une vostok export










j'adore le logo avec le petit Sputnik ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

une Commemo Revolution d'Octobre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe ! 👍 et ton chien a vraiment une gueule géniale 😄


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sinon, toujours une







pour aujourd'hui 😎


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Le regard en coin... Normsky rigole pas & va expedier tout le monde en Siberie ?



Reno said:


> Superbe ! ? et ton chien a vraiment une gueule géniale ?


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Bonjour à tous, voici pour moi aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Schussnik said:


> Bonjour à tous, voici pour moi aujourd'hui.


Ta photo n'apparait pas, Schussnik 🤔


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _*Carrera*_, mais on passe au quartz ?


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Reno said:


> Ta photo n'apparait pas, Schussnik ?


Bizarre...c'est bon là?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Schussnik said:


> Bizarre...c'est bon là?
> 
> View attachment 15354563


Là, oui 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

"Safari" ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Super éclectique ta boite à montres Reno 

aujourdhui une vieille Rodina avec un 2415A sous le capot, le 1er mouvement automatique made in CCCP










hier, c'était une Serjantskie - un sous model de Vostok Komandirskie, probablement fabriqué pour l'export uniquement .


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

RedFroggy said:


> Super éclectique ta boite à montres Reno


Merci camarade ?

On va dire qu'au fil des ans, et des différentes phases que j'ai traversé, ma collection s'est étoffée de différents styles/genres/modèles&#8230;

Du coup, au bout d'un moment, ça donne en effet un côté "joyeux bordel", avec un peu de tout, dans tous les sens ? mais j'aime bien ^_^



> aujourdhui une vieille Rodina avec un 2415A sous le capot, le 1er mouvement automatique made in CCCP
> 
> View attachment 15357851
> 
> ...


Absolument magnifiques, les deux ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en *TAO* 'Octo' (heure sautante) ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tao c'est gros c'est gros 

Pour moi c'est une petite Dogma Prima 23 aujourd'hui


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Start / Ctapt


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Squelette&#8230;


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ah la je dis non Reno ! C'est une montre de nana ca !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah non.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enfin trouver un bracelet pour ma Camo 007


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Enfin trouver un bracelet pour ma Camo 007


Ça claque 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* "CHINON" ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa "World Timer"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Raketa Redfroggy 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson* *Pyrate* 👹


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Petit coucou de Floride


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ça a l'air de bien se passer, Brice 😎 😉 👌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Flieger_ pour moi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod Sur ISO


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

La p’tite dernière testée samedi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et quelque chose sympa pour dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Anadigit ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Elle a un ptit air de breitling


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En effet.

Breitling, qui a mon goût, réalise les plus remarquables anadigits (depuis des années) 👌


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> C'est ce modèle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Reno , non c'est un modèle différent, la version aventurine avec le cadran étoiles

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous... Une diver aujourd'hui...
Bonne journée à vous tous 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Je kiffe celle ci 
C'est qu'elle taille Reno ?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous les gars


Nice Brice 
J'espère que tu vas bien et ta famille aussi 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Hello Reno , non c'est un modèle différent, la version aventurine avec le cadran étoiles


Ah ça y est, j'ai trouvé :


















Speedmaster Moonwatch Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer Moonphase Chronograph 44.25 mm - 304.93.44.52.03.002 | OMEGA®


Discover the Speedmaster Moonwatch Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer Moonphase Chronograph 44.25 mm Watch - 304.93.44.52.03.002!




www.omegawatches.com





? pure merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Je kiffe celle ci


Merci Alex ?

Une de celles qui ont démarré ma collection, en 2007&#8230;



> C'est qu'elle taille Reno ?



Lunette : Ø 38mm
Diamètre couronne comprise : Ø *42mm*
Hauteur : ↕︎13mm
Cornes à cornes : ↔︎ ~43mm
Entrecone : ~18mm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Ah ça y est, j'ai trouvé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est superbe cette Oméga. Je ne l'avais jamais vu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Nice Brice
> J'espère que tu vas bien et ta famille aussi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex. Ma dernière et préférée. 
Tout va bien ici. J'espère que vous allez bien aussi. Ce virus a fait une sacré bordel cette année partout dans le monde.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Ça a l'air de bien se passer, Brice


Oui ça va en vacances  ça fait du bien de sortir et profiter un peu après plusieurs mois à la maison. Mais ils faut prendre des précautions


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Cette Omega Speedmaster est juste terrible ! Malheureusement le tarif pique aussi :-(


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Komandirskie pour démarer la semaine


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci Alex. Ma dernière et préférée.
> Tout va bien ici. J'espère que vous allez bien aussi. Ce virus a fait une sacré bordel cette année partout dans le monde.


Hello Brice 
Oui tt va bien ici aussi, on espère un retour a la normalité rapidement... Que l'on puisse voyager et rentrer en France ...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Une de celles qui ont démarré ma collection, en 2007&#8230;
> 
> ...


Hehe merci Reno, le format que tu as utilisé pour les dimensions est rigolo ...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ah ça y est, j'ai trouvé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est la bonne

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je posterais les détails demain, avec les effets de lumière sur le cadran qui change complètement d'aspect...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Elle est vraiment superbe 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, une petite vidéo en pièce jointe, j'espère que vous pourrez l'ouvrir...
C'est une première hahaha Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File 20200729_103543.mp4

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, une petite vidéo en pièce jointe, j'espère que vous pourrez l'ouvrir...
> C'est une première hahaha Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File 20200729_103543.mp4


C'est vraiment impressionnant 

Je réalise un truc : le sous-cadran à 9h, il fait office de date (aiguille 'croissant') ET de totalisateur pour le chrono chrono (aiguille 'droite'), c'est ça ? Si c'est le cas, ça veut dire qu'il y a deux trains de roues distincts (31j vs 60min/12h) ?

Vraiment une merveille, en tout cas, cette Speed ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une







pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> C'est vraiment impressionnant
> 
> Je réalise un truc : le sous-cadran à 9h, il fait office de date (aiguille 'croissant') ET de totalisateur pour le chrono chrono (aiguille 'droite'), c'est ça ? Si c'est le cas, ça veut dire qu'il y a deux trains de roues distincts (31j vs 60min/12h) ?
> 
> Vraiment une merveille, en tout cas, cette Speed


Oui Reno , aussi il y a les secondes dans le sub dial de la date ... 
plus un troisième pour les phases de lune si je ne me trompe pas ... 
en gros il y a des complications...
Ravis que le lien de la vidéo marche ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui Reno , aussi il y a les secondes dans le sub dial de la date ...
> plus un troisième pour les phases de lune si je ne me trompe pas ...
> en gros il y a des complications...


C'est vraiment impressionnant ?



> Ravis que le lien de la vidéo marche ...


Alors ça marche, mais honnêtement, c'est pas idéal.

Moi a commencé par me renvoyer vers une page, et j'ai dû cliquer sur un bouton "download" ? qui m'a en fait ouvert la vidéo dans une nouvelle fenêtre ?

Si tu as plutôt la possibilité d'uploader ta vidéo sur YouTube et de l'insérer ensuite directement dans ton message,






c'est plus sympa pour les lecteurs ?

Le truc qu'il faut garder en tête, c'est que d'une manière générale _Tapatalk_, c'est bien (simple) pour celui qui s'en sert, mais ça fait suer _tout le monde_ de l'autre côté ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SK* pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pour moi aussi ca sera une *Orient SK Crystal*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15375430


Remarquable, cette nouvelle Flygraf Pilote 😀👍👏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reno said:


> Remarquable, cette nouvelle Flygraf Pilote 😀👍👏


Merci.

Oui, ça l'est. si simple et élégant.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TIMEX Française vintage pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui je sors le chrono russe avec cette *Poljot Strela*  Simple et discret j'adore


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*2209*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze sur le natoTudor


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Chinon*_ sur cuir *orange*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Cheverny*_ pour affronter le début de la canicule ☀





































Aller zou, à l'ombre&#8230; ?


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Retro wave


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tenge said:


> View attachment 15384960
> 
> Retro wave


Excellent ! 😄👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Y&B* CHINON _pour moi.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Petite *Breitling B1 Professional* pour moi ce matin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

211 pour moi ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Debut de semaine ... une Baltic Française


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Et retour aux "made in Russia"

























Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SIGNAL* pour moi ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BLNR pour attaquer cette semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Très belle, Brice… et sur Jubilé, ça change 😉👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je m'aperçois que j'ai oublié de poster hier&#8230; j'avais une vieille 2214 :























































Pour aujourd'hui, une







*Radio Room* ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Très belle, Brice&#8230; et sur Jubilé, ça change


Merci beaucoup. Le Jubilee est superbe et très comfortable mais aussi un peu plus formel, moins sport. J'aimerais bien avoir les deux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-86*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-35* sur bracelet nylon


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Superbes photos


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du Russe&#8230;








*BIG 0*


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Aujourd'hui


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastique Rallygraf, *Pongster 😀👍🙌*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une







*alarme* pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tres Sympa cette poljot


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre vintage pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Aaaaahhhhh, une Yema! J'attends toujours la miene (Meangraph) qui est parti chez le reparateur avant la Covid!!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

oli77 said:


> Aaaaahhhhh, une Yema! J'attends toujours la miene (Meangraph) qui est parti chez le reparateur avant la Covid!!!!


Merci. bonne chance avec votre meangraph.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Salut!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tres sympa cette Yema !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lune de miel avec ma nouvelle Breitling SuperOcean, que j'ai reçu hier 
 
Une belle amélioration cote cadran, beaucoup plus clean, par rapport aux versions précédentes dont j'avais un exemplaire il y a quelques années.


































Pretty good day lume too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 15417246
> 
> 
> Salut!


Ouais. Très sympa. Quel âge a t'elle


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lune de miel avec ma nouvelle Breitling SuperOcean, que j'ai reçu hier
> 
> Une belle amélioration cote cadran, beaucoup plus clean, par rapport aux versions précédentes dont j'avais un exemplaire il y a quelques années.
> 
> ...


Super jolie!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 15417246
> 
> 
> Salut!


Bien chouette


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reno said:


> Fantastique Rallygraf, *Pongster 😀👍🙌*


merci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de vacances&#8230; avec la Speed au poignet ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais cette vieille chose au poignet :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du vieux ?

Une







pour attaquer la semaine ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Tissot Seastar*
*







*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

C'est produit par Yema ca Y&B non ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> C'est produit par Yema ca Y&B non ?


Ce sont deux marques distinctes.

En revanche, elles appartiennent toutes deux au groupe *Ambre *(qui avait racheté Yema il y a quelques années).

Ce modèle est une CHEVERNY de 2014 (dans ces eaux-là)

Si ça t'intéresse, la revue est ici : 








YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346


"CHEVERNY", la montre de Tintin ;-) "L'AquaTerra à la française". On est en plein dans le sport-chic, mais la montre penche malgré tout du côté d'une franche élégance. De mes quatre Yonger à "mouvement maison", cette CHEVERNY est la seule à avoir la vitre du fond logotée...




www.watchuseek.com





À noter que le mouvement maison _Ambre_ était disponible chez Yonger dès 2011.

J'en ai un certain nombre dans ma collection :

"Chenonceau"
Image Gallery










"Lavalière"
Image Gallery










"*CHEVERNY*"










Revue : YONGER & BRESSON "CHEVERNY" • YBH 8346

Photos : Image Gallery

"*PYRATE*"










Revue : YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350

Photos : Image Gallery

"*MONCEAU*"






Quantième (FR)





































YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" ? YBH 8357















YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" 8525


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega aujourd'hui


Superbe, Brice ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci pour le lien Reno mais je crois que je connais toutes tes revues par coeur lol 

Au passage superbe Omega Brice

*Rolex Submariner 16610* pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

white bread


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> _*Cheverny*_


Elle est magnifique. Ils ont toujours de belle décorations


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est magnifique. Ils ont toujours de belle décorations


Merci Brice 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une carrée pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour finir la semaine&#8230; ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, du brutal ?


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Panerai PAM 615 au poignet cette semaine.
Bonne rentrée à tous les enfants et aux parents!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une drouille à moins de 12 balles achetée y a 10 ans ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement reçu, SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement reçu, SKX033 Bay Mod


Jolie


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rouge.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Monolithe* ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Dumas_.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Landgraf._


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte l'Explorer II aujourd'hui 
















Vive l'Amérique


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Meangraph. Qui marche ! Apres presque 40 ans dans une boite dans mon grenier. Super content. Première photo, pas encore le bracelet !
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je porte l'Explorer II aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu habites aux USA? FL?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> Tu habites aux USA? FL?


Oui j'habite aux USA depuis 1994, je suis à Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Meangraph. Qui marche ! Apres presque 40 ans dans une boite dans mon grenier. Super content. Première photo, pas encore le bracelet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ! 🤗

Ravi de la revoir enfin fonctionner ! 😀 👍 🙌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Chinois pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oui j'habite aux USA depuis 1994, je suis à Charlotte, NC.


J'ai fait ma these a Winston-Salem. J'habite a Lexington, KY maintenant. Cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> J'ai fait ma these a Winston-Salem. J'habite a Lexington, KY maintenant. Cool


Super  c'est comment le KY. Je n'y ai que passé une fois en allant aux Grand Prix F1 à Indianapolis 
Ça te manque la NC?
Moi je veux déménager en Floride dans quelques années


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens juste de recevoir cette Cave Dweller III, elle va cohabiter avec son fréro!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Elles ont l'air epaisse les Boschett. Le sont-elles?



Jeep99dad said:


> Super  c'est comment le KY. Je n'y ai que passé une fois en allant aux Grand Prix F1 à Indianapolis
> Ça te manque la NC?
> Moi je veux déménager en Floride dans quelques années


KY c'est plus au Nord. Je suis dans une ville avec 30,000 etudiants et 270K habitants, 5-6 hopitaux, bien plus interessant que le vieux Winston-Salem avec une ecole de medecine et 5 restaurants dont un titi bar a l'epoque ou j'y etait, donc vers 88. C'est tres vert et ondule ici, avec des chevaux, de l'argent, des belles roules, des murs de vielles pierres. Je me rapelle de Raleigh et de Charlotte c'est une grande ville ca. Mon prefere en NC, c'etait les concerts a Chapel Hill, et les copains qui avaient une "pet squirrel"! FL bien pour la piscine et la retraite?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PULP* pour moi ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium aujourd'hui










Puis la GSD3A ce soir


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Joli tout ca.

Et moi:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Meangraf, Olivier 😉👍

(et chouette bracelet)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du laiton pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd'hui je porte ma Dark Seal sur un DrunkArtStraps singlepass

Bon week-end à tous 

























Love that brushed bezel


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Très chouette, Brice ?

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230; sur un autre bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chenonceau*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

En parlant de la montre de Reno juste au dessus, ça doit être du pur confort le derrière de la montre concave comme ça.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> En parlant de la montre de Reno juste au dessus, ça doit être du pur confort le derrière de la montre concave comme ça.


Oui, la Chenonceau, est très agréable à porter ?





































À l'inverse aujourd'hui, je donne dans du plus _rectiligne_ ?





















































_*Lavalière*_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour le milieu de semaine&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Joli les gros numéros. Sont-ils phosphorescent ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Joli les gros numéros. Sont-ils phosphorescent ?


Yep.





































C'est pas foudroyant, mais il y a un peu de lume 😌


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est génial je trouve. Quelle marque ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> C'est génial je trouve. Quelle marque ?


C'est une *PARNIS* (cadran stérile).

On trouve encore ce modèle,






Classic 44 mm Pilot's Hand Wind 6497 en vente - Montres, pièces et accessoires | eBay


Trouvez Classic 44 mm Pilot's Hand Wind 6497 en vente parmi une grande sélection de Montres, pièces et accessoires sur eBay. La livraison est rapide.



www.ebay.fr





mais par contre le prix a presque doublé depuis 2013 (l'année où j'ai acheté la mienne). 
D'autant plus que suite à une erreur de mouvement, j'avais obtenu un rabais de 50% sur le prix initial, ce qui mettait la montre à *moins de 30€* à l'arrivée ?

La revue est là : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - PARNIS PILOT


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Merci bien


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

La raven ca peut se trouver ou stp ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

J'ai trouvé leur site officiel merci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Lituanien pour un Samedi pluvieux ?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Bonjour Messieurs ....
tous mes excuses pour mon absence ... de retour avec une vieille Slava


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

De retour de vacances Red?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis hier :














































Aujourd'hui :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Parfait ce bracelet avec cette montre!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Olivier !

Oui, ça lui va bien 😌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;










ce matin aux côtés de copines du même âge&#8230;


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui ca sera *Pagani GMT Master*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'Or pour moi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis une semaine&#8230;














































(les photos ne sont pas du jour)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même, même combo, mais les images datent d'aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Sous-Marine* pour moi depuis hier&#8230;


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous

Je porte l' Explorer II aujourd'hui


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

🤍









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Petit homage *Didun Royal Oak*
*


  




*


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Petite nouvelle dans la famille ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du discret ?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Le crete d'or


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars 
L'oméga de mon papi aujourd'hui sur tropic


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours aussi belle, Brice 🙂👍


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Toujours aussi belle, Brice


Merci beaucoup Reno. Papi avait bon goût.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Apia said:


>


Super.  félicitations pour le nouveau sub. 
Mon AD en avait une la semaine dernière mais je n'étais pas prêt. Un copain là acheté. La prochaine est à moi. Elle est parfaite, exactement ce que je souhaitais pour la prochaine version du submariner. Rolex a bike écoute 
J'aime aussi beaucoup celle avec la lunette verte


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte ma BLNR pour un repas espagnol avec ma femme et deux de nos files, que j'attends avec impatience et avec une bière de Caroline du Sud


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vieille Russe


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Celle-là, mais les photos ne sont pas du jour :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vieille Russe


Très sympa cette Russe. J'avais une plongeuse russe mais je l'ai perdu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La nouvelle SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI  super légère, 56g seulement sans bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Très sympa cette Russe. J'avais une plongeuse russe mais je l'ai perdu


Merci Brice! Moi aussi je la trouve cool malgré sa simplicitée...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du léger pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

C'est le temps des conserves


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Production du jardin ? 😋


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Régulateur pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Production du jardin ? 😋


Oui bien sûr! C'est tellement délicieux.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Régulateur pour aujourd'hui.


Elle est vraiment superbe celle ci, de devant et derrière


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Batman


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est vraiment superbe celle ci, de devant et derrière


Merci Brice ?

Un des derniers modèles dispos&#8230; un "vieux" régulateur sino-germanique que j'avais repéré il y a plus de 10 ans&#8230; quand je me suis finalement décidé, j'ai eu un mal fou à mettre la main dessus, et j'ai peut-être dû obtenir le dernier modèle encore en circulation !

Très content de l'avoir \o/


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'avais la *LANDGRAF* au poignet ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une p'tite *TIMEX* pour moi ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toujours avec la BLNR au poignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Chenonceau*_ ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La Batman


Superbe! Surtout sur Jubilee


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*THEMIS*



























(les photos ne sont pas du jour)

J'ai appris ce matin en allant chez mon horloger qu'il y avait un *ETA 1080* à l'intérieur 😊


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Première neige


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Trop belle avec cette lunette rouge


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Explorer II 217570 
Ma montre préférée


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II 217570
> Ma montre préférée


Merci Brice  Ta GMT est vraiment superbe, spécialement avec le cadran blanc.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superbe lever de soleil ce matin


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

tres sympa ta seiko camo.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

C'est toi qui l'a build ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe lever de soleil ce matin


Superbe en effet. 
Belle photo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals et un petit Russell's Reserve SIB bourbon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe en effet.
> Belle photo


Merci 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe lever de soleil ce matin


Tiens, chez nous aussi, depuis trois jours, on a à la fois des levers et des couchers de soleil _rosés._

C'est très chouette.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un squelette pour cette morne journée du début de semaine&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seals et un petit Russell's Reserve SIB bourbon


Tout va bien sur la photo, a part les glacons. Un Russel Reserve Single Barrel ce boit "neat" mon cher! Et ceci provenant d'un serieux amateur du Kentucky. La montre est bien belle cependant.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> Tout va bien sur la photo, a part les glacons. Un Russel Reserve Single Barrel ce boit "neat" mon cher! Et ceci provenant d'un serieux amateur du Kentucky. La montre est bien belle cependant.


Je bois mon Whiskey et bourbon très souvent avec une touche d'eau ou un gros glaçon cube/boule(que je n'avais pas hier) Et je ne suis pas le seul. Ça me permet d'apprécier tous les arômes, de savourer mais tu le bois comme tu le veux bien sûr. C'est un sujet de discorde entre amateurs qui ne sera pas résolu de ci tôt


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ca roule, on est d'accord, juste histoire de taquiner. Je suis pas contre les old fashionned.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je me permets de sauter dans le wagon&#8230; pour avoir été un intégriste du whisky pur pendant des années, je peux témoigner que mon point de vue sur la question a été modifié suite à UNE expérience avec un blend maison (assemblage de deux 'single malt' de la marque) de chez NIKKA (un truc extrêmement brutal, à plus de 50°).

J'avais commencé la bouteille comme à l'accoutumée (c'est à dire _sec_), et rien à faire, je n'arrivais pas à apprécier ce whisky qui m'avait pourtant été recommandé par un nombre assez important d'amateurs&#8230; je me disais que c'était probablement une histoire de goût, et que la bouteille allait prendre la poussière dans un coin du bar&#8230;

En désespoir de cause, j'ai décidé un soir de tenter une ultime expérience : j'ai collé un glaçon dans le verre, et j'ai laissé rafraîchir le bazar&#8230;

Le choc.

Une explosion de saveurs en bouche, un truc incroyable ? des notes herbeuses, presque florales&#8230; sidérant.

Depuis, et même si j'ai gardé mes habitudes de consommation précédentes, quand un whisky ne m'emballe pas, je tente systématiquement l'expérience du glaçon (je ne suis pas du tout client des 'pierres' ou autres _machins solides_ à refroidir), et c'est souvent la solution.

Du coup, le glaçon dans le sky&#8230; j'ai changé d'avis sur la question ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Lavalière*_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ambre *MBP1000* ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tres sympa cette Cheverny


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DIDEROT* XVI


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _Yonger_&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Watts, la photo un peu macro de ta Bresson juste au dessus esr superbe. Quelque chose de séduisant en voyant les chiffres de si prêt.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Excusez mes fautes je voulais dire, Watta !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement de lunette


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Watts, la photo un peu macro de ta Bresson juste au dessus esr superbe. Quelque chose de séduisant en voyant les chiffres de si prêt.


Merci Olivier ?










C'est (comme souvent chez _Yonger_) un modèle qui ne paye pas de mine "de loin", mais avec des petits détails attachants quand on y regarde de plus près.

Les appliques des chiffres en font partie&#8230; la finesse des aiguilles, sur ce modèle est tout à fait remarquable également.

L'autre truc vraiment chouette, sur cette CHINON, c'est le rehaut, qui vient ajouter une petite touche "_technique_" (nan, je sais que ça ne veut rien dire) à cette montre par ailleurs très classique :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On a acheté un ami à notre Labrador de 14ans

Rambo et Kodiak


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Adorable(s) ! 🤗


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jolie montre et cute puppy!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

La mienne aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

M_Milaguet said:


> La mienne aujourd'hui
> View attachment 15523799


Superbe *lip*, M_Milaguet O_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, il fallait une pointe de *noir* et d'*orange*&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jolie ! Ainsi que tes effets halloween.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

La même qu'hier mais j'ai changé le bracelet pour un Horween Chromexcel, la photo n'est pas top


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Jolie ! Ainsi que tes effets halloween.


Merci Olivier, j'ai fait une razzia dans le stock de décos de Madame ! 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Post-halloween_ pour la Toussaint ; toujours en _*Yonger*_, mais on passe à de l'auto :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite _COSMIC_ pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Cheverny*_ sur maille titane&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir une des 33 BSH Seadog


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jolie montre et chouette combo DMC 🙂👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille *SUB* démocratique de mon côté ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Jolie montre et chouette combo DMC 🙂👍


Merci Reno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog avec les Doggy!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carrée pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Aller Hop, vendredi soir, pourquoi pas?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Aller Hop, vendredi soir, pourquoi pas?


😳 Très jolie Piaget, Olivier 👌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour un samedi sous le soleil ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> 😳 Très jolie Piaget, Olivier 👌


Merci Reno! Le mouvement a l'interieur a ete remplace (quartz), mais elle n'est pas du tout stable (saute des heures). J'ai l'original et je me tate de le faire reparer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Merci Reno! Le mouvement a l'interieur a ete remplace (quartz), mais elle n'est pas du tout stable (saute des heures). J'ai l'original et je me tate de le faire reparer.


Initialement, c'est une quartz ?

Le mouvement de remplacement n'est pas du même modèle ? 😳

Elle est super chouette en tout cas, ça vaudrait quand même le coup de la remettre sur pied 🤔


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi aujourd'hui, une horrible drouille à moins de 15$ achetée il y a plus de 10 ans, juste pour rire ?














































Elle tourne toujours impec ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
Breitling SuperOcean 42 aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une très démocratique 








pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> Breitling SuperOcean 42 aujourd'hui


Aaaaah, superbe Brice ! ? ?

J'adore les _SuperOcean/SteelFish_ ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé une vintage SkinDiver


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


>


C'est quoi cette marque Monsieur Quebecois?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Initialement, c'est une quartz ?
> 
> Le mouvement de remplacement n'est pas du même modèle ? 😳
> 
> Elle est super chouette en tout cas, ça vaudrait quand même le coup de la remettre sur pied 🤔


Non, le mouvement orginal ne marchant plus, mon beau-pere a fait metre un mouvement quartz a l'interieur (cetter montre appartenait a son papa). 
Quand il m'a donne la montre le mouvement original etait dans une petite boite a cote de la montre. Je vais voir si je peux faire remetre le vieux mouvement dedans une fois repare.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé une vintage SkinDiver


Très très chouette 👏👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* 'heures sautantes' pour moi ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Non, le mouvement orginal ne marchant plus, mon beau-pere a fait metre un mouvement quartz a l'interieur (cetter montre appartenait a son papa).
> Quand il m'a donne la montre le mouvement original etait dans une petite boite a cote de la montre. Je vais voir si je peux faire remetre le vieux mouvement dedans une fois repare.


Ah oui, ça vaudrait vraiment le coup de la faire remettre en état.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Très très chouette


Merci Reno 

Using TapaWatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la Skin Diver mais sur Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> C'est quoi cette marque Monsieur Quebecois?


C'est vendu par Military Industries watch. J'aime le look SkinDiver de celle-ci. J'ai un lien ici du nouveau modèle.








Brand New Military Industries 1970s Pattern 24 Jewel Stainless Steel Diver Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brand New Military Industries 1970s Pattern 24 Jewel Stainless Steel Diver Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Simon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> *TAO* 'heures sautantes' pour moi


Elle est super sympa celle la


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Sympa la sautante. Pour moi ca sera *Breitling Avenger Seawolf*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Aaaaah, superbe Brice !
> 
> J'adore les _SuperOcean/SteelFish_


Merci Reno 
Je l'ai toujours au poignet aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'énorme&#8230; ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Squelette.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Températures proches de 0°, ce matin









On réchauffe l'atmosphère.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny* pour ce Dimanche ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche à tous!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Chinois&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Du Francais!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Du Francais!


Top, Olivier ! 😄🙌👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi ?





































(du coup, les photos datent aussi d'hier)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec la brique&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de modèle&#8230; toujours un monstre, toujours une petite seconde&#8230; ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En mode _Russe blanc_ pour ce matin&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Du Francais!


J'ai toujours aimé ce model  Et beau choix de bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Vintage Chrono pour moi


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai toujours aimé ce model  Et beau choix de bracelet


Merci 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Minuit*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russe pour débuter la semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*DUMAS*_ pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog et Kodiak


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titane


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une GMT Chinoise (de 12 ans) pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnifique, Brice 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'excessivement discret pour moi ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Bonjour,

Après avoir longuement lurké sur ce fil qui est une vraie mine d'or pour trouver des idées de montres vintage ou modernes (merci à tous de contribuer à mon consumérisme), je participe enfin...

Aujourd'hui, une Seiko 5 qui veut se faire passer pour une Prospex. (Photo pas récente)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Salut Raoul.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La dernière


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dimanche soir, je vous fait (enfin essaille) une pause "Renaud"


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


>


C'est marrant avec in nom pareil, cependant, ca fait Francais.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Dimanche soir, je vous fait (enfin essaille) une pause "Renaud"


Superbe 😍

(et très jolie photo)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> C'est marrant avec in nom pareil, cependant, ca fait Francais.


Ça doit être à cause du "Original" ? parce que Stührling, ça sonne plutôt Allemand.

L'adresse du siège est à New York

*Headquarters*
Stührling Original
449 20th Street
Brooklyn, NY 11215-6247

Ça ressemble à un simple entrepôt, on ne voit aucune signalisation ?









Google Maps


Recherchez des commerces et des services de proximité, affichez des plans et calculez des itinéraires routiers dans Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

oli77 said:


> Salut Raoul.


Hello


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, j'emporte une petite américaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Très chouette ! 👍

Et bienvenue sur WUS, raoulzvolfoni 🤗 (je ne te souhaite pas un bon anniversaire 😏 )


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Très chouette !
> 
> Et bienvenue sur WUS, raoulzvolfoni  (je ne te souhaite pas un bon anniversaire  )


Merci !
(Pour l'accueil et le non-anniversaire)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

😉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière


Évidemment superbe, Brice 🤗 👍


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> La dernière


Wow superbe celle-là Brice! J'ai toujours aimé la lunette verte 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La USMC pour combattre le 30cm de neige reçu hier!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chez vous, quand ça neige, ça fait pas semblant ?

Chaque fois que je gueule parce qu'on a trois flocons, je me remémore cette courte séquence télévisuelle ; c'est à chaque fois une grande leçon d'humilité ?






Sinon pour aujourd'hui, la même qu'hier soir&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Ça doit être à cause du "Original" ? parce que Stührling, ça sonne plutôt Allemand.
> 
> L'adresse du siège est à New York
> 
> ...


Non, c'etait a cause des couleures, bleu blanc rouge j'ai trouve.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, je fais semblant d'être sportif avec une petite chrono.










PS : mes photos sont rarement du jour, je recycle des images prises quand je m'ennuyais en confinement...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui petite *Breitling Blackbird 44 Volcano*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Chez vous, quand ça neige, ça fait pas semblant ?
> 
> Chaque fois que je gueule parce qu'on a trois flocons, je me remémore cette courte séquence télévisuelle ; c'est à chaque fois une grande leçon d'humilité ?


Haha oui ce video est toujours bien drôle!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, discrétion suisse pour le boulot...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Non, c'etait a cause des couleures, bleu blanc rouge j'ai trouve.


Aaaaaaaah ! 😄

D'ac `


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, je pars avec ma première allemande. Elle s'appelle Greta, on s'aime bien.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui decontracté avec la petite *Casio G-Shock Oak*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orient Planet


Tiens ? Tu avais ça, toi ? 🙂👍

Tu ne la mets pas souvent, si ? 🤔


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du doré pour ce Dimanche bien gris ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Tiens ? Tu avais ça, toi ? 🙂👍
> 
> Tu ne la mets pas souvent, si ? 🤔


Oui je l'ais depuis 6 ans je crois mais effectivement, je la porte rarement. Le bracelet est digne d'une montre a 2000$!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, c'était du bullhead chronograph, pour faire sportif encore une fois.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


Chouette cadran, chouette lunette, chouette montre.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Chouette cadran, chouette lunette, chouette montre.


Merci! C'est un Québécois qui la construite il y a une dizaine d'années.

Using TapaWatch


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci! C'est un Québécois qui la construite il y a une dizaine d'années.
> 
> Using TapaWatch


Ben il a fait du bon boulot.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

De mon côté, une vénérable automatique russe pour m'accompagner aujourd'hui. Le mouvement est très moyen et gagne 1 minute par jour, jamais réussi à bien le réguler.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Bon week-end, et bonnes vacances.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre vieillerie pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Une autre vieillerie pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


Quelle patine sur ce cadran !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Plus récent pour moi aujourd'hui. Avec un bracelet qu'il est temps de changer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Quelle patine sur ce cadran !


Oui, c'est ce qui m'avait attiré l'œil, à l'époque&#8230;

Déjà 12 ans qu'elle est dans ma boîte&#8230; c'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire de mes 38 ans ?

J'atteindrais le demi-siècle en Février ?



raoulzvolfoni said:


> Plus récent pour moi aujourd'hui. Avec un bracelet qu'il est temps de changer.


Très bien cette Day-Date ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Et plutôt pratique la date grand format quand la vue baisse...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Et plutôt pratique la date grand format quand la vue baisse...


En effet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une mamie pour moi&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

La même pour moi, mais avec un bracelet plus confortable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise à 15€ d'il y a presque 10 ans pour ce Mardi pluvieux&#8230;














































Si j'en crois mes archives photos, elle n'était pas sorti de sa boîte depuis Février 2018 

Elle est repartie aussi sec, et tient bien l'heure depuis ce matin ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


>


Très jolie.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Hong-Kongaise rétro pour moi, peut-être qu'on passera les fêtes ensemble.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Très jolie.


Merci camarade.

Trouvaille de vide-grenier en Juin 2012 pour 5€ !! 😄

Elle a dû passer entre les mains de mon horloger il y a quelques mois pour une remise en état (le disque de date était bloqué) mais sinon elle tourne impec 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

=


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les gars
J'adore cette petite dernière. 
Le nouveau boîtier est parfait pour moi


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Une Chinoise à 15€ d'il y a presque 10 ans pour ce Mardi pluvieux&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle a super! les petites visses me plaisent! et les couleurs aussi. Par contre le bracelet Nato c'est pas le top, rallye cuir avec des trous? ? , 
Le combien ton anniversaire en Fevrier, moi le 27.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Elle a super! les petites visses me plaisent! et les couleurs aussi. Par contre le bracelet Nato c'est pas le top, rallye cuir avec des trous? ? ,


Ça a été fait également ?









Jaragar "monaco 24"


JARAGAR "M24" • DILOY 'Rally' strap




www.watchuseek.com














Le NATO, c'est pour parachever le look 'Gulf' ?












> Le combien ton anniversaire en Fevrier, moi le 27.


Le 5 ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut les gars
> J'adore cette petite dernière.
> Le nouveau boîtier est parfait pour moi


Wow et rewow


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Finalement, ce sera cette petite chose pour le réveillon.










Bonne fêtes !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Finalement, ce sera cette petite chose pour le réveillon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah excellent, une Yonger ! 😀👍

Bonne fête à toi aussi ! 🎁🎉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour moi :














































Bonne fête les amis ! ??


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrivée juste à temps pour Noël!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Joyeux Noël!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Hop. Du russe rustique pour l'entre-deux fêtes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Hop. Du russe rustique pour l'entre-deux fêtes.


Une petite alarme méca, toujours très bien ??

Coucou des miennes en passant :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre de corsaire pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Bronze pour moi


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Une petite alarme méca, toujours très bien
> 
> Coucou des miennes en passant :


Oui, ça a un côté sympathique.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Big Zero pour aujourd'hui (quand je dis que ma vue baisse, c'est vrai...)

Payée 20€ il y a quelques années, toujours simple et fun à porter de temps en temps.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une ancienne SkinDiver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du bi-ton histoire de réchauffer un peu ce lugubre Dimanche pluvieux&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Une ancienne SkinDiver


Joli. Le cadran était comme ça d'origine ou ça s'est fait avec le temps ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Joli. Le cadran était comme ça d'origine ou ça s'est fait avec le temps ?


Il est comme ça d'origine, un genre de cadriller.

Using TapaWatch


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une vieille Seiko auto pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> BSH Sub


Chouette résultat. C'était quelle montre au départ, une Invicta, Seiko ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une chinoise plutôt sobre pour cette journée.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une chinoise plutôt sobre pour cette journée.


Jolie Binger 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Joli. J’aime bien le brossage prononcé.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Joli. J'aime bien le brossage prononcé.


Merci ?

Oui, elle est très jolie.

Elle sort de chez l'horloger de ce matin-même.

Je lui avais demandé de nettoyer le verre (il y avait une espèce de poussière dessous, depuis l'arrivée de la montre) ; maintenant c'est nickel ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Chouette résultat. C'était quelle montre au départ, une Invicta, Seiko ?


Merci! Oui c'est une Invicta 8926ob.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Dernière acquisition arrivée avant-hier. Le boitier a besoin d'un bon nettoyage polissage, je vais m'y atteler après les fêtes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Chuiche ^_^


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Bradner de fête.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une Bradner de fête.


Elle look bien celle-là, surtout sur un bracelet BOR.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonne année 2021 les francophones ! ???

J'attaque sobrement&#8230; ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne Année 2021!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Bon débarras 2020, et meilleurs voeux pour 2021 !

Pour aujourd'hui, une petite qui voulait se faire aussi belle qu'un tank.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *J+G* ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On attend 15cm de neige ici aujourd'hui, alors la bête blanche est de mise!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Pas de neige, mais trois gouttes de pluie ici, alors il faut une plongeuse...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je reste sur du vieux classique&#8230;














































Côté météo, on a quelques flocons qui commencent à tomber. Ça ferait sourire *DMCBanshee ? *et en plus ils n'annoncent pas de températures négatives dans la journée pour les jours qui viennent, alors ça ne devrait pas être bien méchant ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une chinoise tout en sobriété et discrétion aujourd'hui.



















Quant à la météo, je me contenterai de dire qu'il fait moche...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une chinoise tout en sobriété et discrétion aujourd'hui.


Aaaaaaah ! J'aime la sobriété et la discrétion ! ? ??



> Quant à la météo, je me contenterai de dire qu'il fait moche...


C'est pareil par chez nous ; c'est la misère ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Pas de neige, mais trois gouttes de pluie ici, alors il faut une plongeuse...


J'aime bien celle-là, j'avais une Crepas Decomaster, le boitier était similaire.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Les enfants s'amusent ce matin Benarus Mako


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bonne annee les amis des montres! Et vivement que l'on puisse retrouver nos amis et nos restaurants. Belles photos de neige DMCBanshee.

J'ai que 4 montres a montrer et 2 ne marchent pas. Oui Renaud, la Yema a a peine touche un mur et elle est toute bouleversee!!!! La vieille Seiko Kinetic marche comme une bete cependant. 

Peut-etre je vais m'acheter quelquechose cette annee!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'aime bien celle-là, j'avais une Crepas Decomaster, le boitier était similaire.


Merci, j'aime bien ce cadran et cette lunette presque identiques. Et bon rapport qualité/prix.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je reste en Chine aujourd'hui, avec un grand classique.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Chinois pour le milieu de semaine&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Elle est mecanique? Tres jolie, et belles photos (comme toujours).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Elle est mecanique? Tres jolie, et belles photos (comme toujours).


Merci Oli ?

Yep. Mécanique manuelle. Je crois qu'ils ont pris une base de Miyota 8215, dégagé le module automatique, et ils se sont lâchés sur la finition (châtons vissés, platine ¾, perlage & côtes, col de cygne&#8230


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne journée!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Encore une chinoise... assez lambda...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Il fait froid et humide, il faut des couleurs chaudes.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Voici mon Ingénieur...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PKC said:


> Voici mon Ingénieur...
> 
> View attachment 15640490


Absolument magnifique 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Zhufeng&#8230; ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, une YB assez massive, dois-je dire.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PKC said:


> Voici mon Ingénieur...
> 
> View attachment 15640490


Très belle!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La petite dernière avec cadran maison fait en Pologne


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Aujourd'hui, une YB assez massive, dois-je dire.


Excellent la nouvelle _Versailles_ ??


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière avec cadran maison fait en Pologne


Super, I love it


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Super, I love it


Thanks my friend 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> La petite dernière avec cadran maison fait en Pologne


Très sympa, et unique évidemment.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je refais le même détour en Suisse.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Très sympa, et unique évidemment.


Merci 🙏


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même mais sur Rubber


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*THEMIS*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite Speed du Lundi matin&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Pour la première fois, voici une création personnelle, cadran par mes petites mains, sur base ST36.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

😀 délire

C'est une découpe, ou une impression le compteur km (1970) ? 🤔


Ça rend bien, en tout cas 👌


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Merci. 
Non, c'est une impression avec des effets de relief pour donner de la profondeur.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Merci.
> Non, c'est une impression avec des effets de relief pour donner de la profondeur.


Ça marche très bien ??

*Année de naissance*, je suppose ? ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Speed, de mon côté&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Ça marche très bien
> 
> *Année de naissance*, je suppose ?


Oui, j'ai fabriqué 2 montres. Une pour moi et une pour un ami d'enfance né la même année.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Oui, j'ai fabriqué 2 montres. Une pour moi et une pour un ami d'enfance né la même année.


Cool ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec la Speed, de mon côté&#8230;


Superbe!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu il y a quelques minutes


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe!


Merci DMC ?



DMCBanshee said:


> Reçu il y a quelques minutes


Cool, cette plongeuse militaire ??


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC
> 
> Cool, cette plongeuse militaire


Merci 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore une nouvelle arrivée par la Poste cette-après-midi! J'avais eu une Benarus Megalodon dans le passé et je m'en ennuyais trop...


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est le plaisir non stop avec vous! J'en voie des nouvelles belles montres chaque jour. Merci les gars!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Encore une nouvelle arrivée par la Poste cette-après-midi! J'avais eu une Benarus Megalodon dans le passé et je m'en ennuyais trop...


C'est agréable de recevoir ce genre de colis, deux jours de suite. J'aime beaucoup celle-ci.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

La même qu'hier pour moi, un peu par flemme...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, *un tonneau* ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même mais sur une autre Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> C'est agréable de recevoir ce genre de colis, deux jours de suite. J'aime beaucoup celle-ci.


Oui vraiment surtout la première fois qu'on essaie une nouvelle montre au pignet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Seiko (probablement Frankenseiko) un peu rétro.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une Seiko (probablement Frankenseiko) un peu rétro.


Ah, sympa 🙂

Le cadran me rappelle celui de ma Sea King :










Je ne serais pas surpris que les deux soient de la même époque 😉


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Reno said:


>


Aaaah la Cheverny, un régal. 

Me revoilà après quelques mois d'absence. 
J'espère avoir un peu plus de temps cette année pour venir plus régulièrement.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Ah, sympa
> 
> Le cadran me rappelle celui de ma Sea King :
> 
> ...


C'est possible oui. Années 70 ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu celle-ci hier après-midi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Aaaah la Cheverny, un régal.
> 
> Me revoilà après quelques mois d'absence.
> J'espère avoir un peu plus de temps cette année pour venir plus régulièrement.


Mais nan, on se voit tous les jours 😁 😉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> C'est possible oui. Années 70 ?


L'ORIENT était effectivement décrite par le vendeur comme étant des années 70.

J'ai retrouvé ma revue de l'époque O_O









ORIENT "SK" NOS and HELLO !


Hello everybody, it is my first post on the ORIENT forum :-) I'm usually hanging on the "affordable" subforum, and it struck me a while ago that some major japanese brands were missing to my collection. Namely Ctitizen, and of course ORIENT. I recently got a Citizen NH4000...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Reno said:


> Mais nan, on se voit tous les jours 😁 😉


C'est pas faux.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ce matin c'est *Breitling Avenger Night Mission*


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Jolie cette Breitling. 
Le mariage "boîtier PVD noir et bracelet sable" est toujours une réussite.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Untel said:


> Jolie cette Breitling.
> Le mariage "boîtier PVD noir et bracelet sable" est toujours une réussite.


Exactement ce que je pense aussi!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Encore avec ce Mastodon!


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon dimanche. 
Seiko aujourd'hui.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Lenvino Lecronos aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Lenvino Lecronos aujourd'hui.


O_O cool. Gros délire ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> O_O cool. Gros délire


Plutôt oui, mais je la trouve agréable à porter, même si parfois l'heure est difficile à lire, de 5h à 7h par exemple... (un comble)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon Dimanche!


Ça lui va bien cette couleur de bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Ça lui va bien cette couleur de bracelet.


Merci l'ami 

Simon

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


>


Ah, une Kelton. J'en avais une très colorée il y a longtemps. Malheureusement, elle n'a pas survécu à une chute sur le trottoir...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Seiko SGP pour ce lundi. Un « héritage » familial que je porte peu.

J'avais nettoyé le cadran qui était très taché, mais je n'ai pas pu faire mieux que ça au risque de l'abîmer pour de bon.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Aujourd'hui *Breilting Avenger Seawolf* pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Ah, une Kelton. J'en avais une très colorée il y a longtemps. Malheureusement, elle n'a pas survécu à une chute sur le trottoir...


? c'est ballot

J'ai toujours celle de mon enfance (ma toute première montre), mais hélas elle ne tourne plus ? (je la garde quand même)


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Seiko SGP pour ce lundi. Un « héritage » familial que je porte peu.
> 
> J'avais nettoyé le cadran qui était très taché, mais je n'ai pas pu faire mieux que ça au risque de l'abîmer pour de bon.


Si l'ensemble du cadran était dans l'état de ce qu'on voit sur la droite alors c'est déjà un bon résultat.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Untel said:


> Si l'ensemble du cadran était dans l'état de ce qu'on voit sur la droite alors c'est déjà un bon résultat.


Oui, c'était à peu près ça. Je n'ai pas osé aller plus loin dans le nettoyage.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

La même pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La montre de mes (bientôt) 50 balais ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Jazzmaster, très bien pour un anniversaire.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Jazzmaster, très bien pour un anniversaire.


Toutafé ☺

J'étais initialement parti sur la Pilot Pioneer










mais je la trouvais un peu petite, et je voulais quelque chose de plus _habillé_, pour fêter le demi-siècle 🙂


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bientot bon anniversaire alors!

J'ai envoye 3 propositions de montre a ma femme. Elle va en choisir une pour mes 56 ans.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Bientot bon anniversaire alors!


Merci Olivier ?

Encore deux grosses semaines avant de rejoindre le club très select des fringants quinquas ?



> J'ai envoye 3 propositions de montre a ma femme. Elle va en choisir une pour mes 56 ans.


C'est quoi, les trois options, si c'est pas indiscret ? ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, sans surprise


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, ma première montre, Marlin H110 datant de 1981 ou 1982, je ne sais plus... Je lui avais remis une pile il y a quelques années et même si on voit qu'elle a bien vécu, elle est toujours fringante.










En fait, non, c'est ma deuxième montre. La première était une plongeuse mécanique pour enfants, que voici :









(1978 et elle fonctionne toujours impeccablement, malgré les traces laissées par l'âge)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> C'est quoi, les trois options, si c'est pas indiscret ? 🙂


Une Military Industries comme celle de DMCBanshee (qui a pas repondu a mon PM !)
Une Nodus RETROSPECT IIb
ou une Lorier (hydra premiere version si possible, mais comme c'est sure ebY, je pense que la V2 serat plus facile a acheter pour elle)
😎
Je ne pouvais pas prendre la decision et serait heureux de toute facon.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Petit *Chronographe Russe Poljot* ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turquoise


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oli77 said:


> Une Military Industries comme celle de DMCBanshee (qui a pas repondu a mon PM !)
> Une Nodus RETROSPECT IIb
> ou une Lorier (hydra premiere version si possible, mais comme c'est sure ebY, je pense que la V2 serat plus facile a acheter pour elle)
> 😎
> Je ne pouvais pas prendre la decision et serait heureux de toute facon.


Désolé l'ami, je t'ai complètement oublié! Je te réponds aujourd'hui c'est promis!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

oli77 said:


> Une Military Industries comme celle de DMCBanshee (qui a pas repondu a mon PM !)
> Une Nodus RETROSPECT IIb
> ou une Lorier (hydra premiere version si possible, mais comme c'est sure ebY, je pense que la V2 serat plus facile a acheter pour elle)
> 
> Je ne pouvais pas prendre la decision et serait heureux de toute facon.


Lorier Hydra (), j'avais hésité sur celle-là il y a quelques temps. 
Je ne connaissais pas la Nodus, je viens de googler... tant de choix, tant de tentations.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DH1970 pour ce matin pluvieux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bien kiffe la Dan Henry aussi.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

oli77 said:


> Bien kiffe la Dan Henry aussi.


Je la trouve assez réussie, surtout cette première version.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Même montre, autre bracelet&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Re-belote aussi pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Lorier Hydra (), j'avais hésité sur celle-là il y a quelques temps.
> Je ne connaissais pas la Nodus, je viens de googler... tant de choix, tant de tentations.


Oui la Hydra est dans ma mire depuis longtemps!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous.

La Willard verte sur un bracelet canvas par DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Aujourd'hui j'étais à l'heure japonaise avec cette Orient Star:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un dimanche en Hamilton ...
Bonne journée.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Amphibia (modifiée) pour ce dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec l'Hami&#8230; en mode cool pour ce Dimanche ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec l'Hami&#8230; en mode cool pour ce Dimanche


J'aime bien ce NATO...


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Bourbon? Whiskey? Scotch? Bien servit!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> Bourbon? Whiskey? Scotch? Bien servit!


Knob Creek Small Batch 9yr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> J'aime bien ce NATO...


Merci pour lui Raoul ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Bonne dégustation, Brice 🙏

J'étais au *GUILLON* pas plus tard qu'hier soir 😋


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Bonne dégustation, Brice
> 
> J'étais au *GUILLON* pas plus tard qu'hier soir


J'aimerais l'essayer celui-là quand je viendrai en France


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'aimerais l'essayer celui-là quand je viendrai en France


Un excellent choix ?

Je l'ai découvert il y a une dizaine d'années dans une auberge Normande où nous avions nos habitudes avec Madame&#8230;

Ils ont toute une gamme, vieillie dans différents fûts rachetés à des domaines, provenant de différents cépages.

La précédente carafe était vieillie en fût de _Banyuls_, celle-ci (cadeau de Noël 2020) est un vieillissement en fût de _Champagne_. Les deux sont très différentes ? c'est vraiment étonnant. Du coup, si tu as l'occasion, il faut vraiment goûter chaque carafe.
Les aubergistes Normands m'en avait fait essayé d'autres pour me faire découvrir la gamme, à l'époque&#8230; c'était toujours absolument délicieux.

À noter que ce n'est pas un whisky à proprement parler, mais un spiritueux ("esprit de malt" comme ils disent)&#8230; *GUILLON* est vraiment devenu un de mes favoris dans ce registre ? par contre ça douille un peu


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche les Gars!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Un excellent choix ?
> 
> Je l'ai découvert il y a une dizaine d'années dans une auberge Normande où nous avions nos habitudes avec Madame&#8230;
> 
> ...


Tout est dans le fut! Comme les whiskeys et les bourbons. Ca doit etre super. C'est du 35-40 %?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

En ce lundi, petite sortie en Flightmaster.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Tout est dans le fut! Comme les whiskeys et les bourbons. Ca doit etre super. C'est du 35-40 %?


Les deux que j'ai eu, c'était du *43°*

Si tu veux jeter un œil à leur site : Titre

Du brutal : Finition Banyuls - Riche & Rond

Du très subtil : Finition Champagne - Sec & Floral

Et celui-là : Finition Tourbé Fort - Profond & Fumé

Je crois que c'est le tout premier que j'avais goûté&#8230; une pure merveille ?

Oh putain par contre j'ai vu les prix&#8230; ? c'est encore plus déllirant que ce que je croyais ?

Je crois que vraiment, l'idéal, vu le tarif, c'est d'essayer avant de prendre une carafe, parce qu'il y a tellement de différences entre les goûts de l'une à l'autre, autant ne pas se louper.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Les deux que j'ai eu, c'était du *43°*
> 
> Si tu veux jeter un œil à leur site : Titre
> 
> ...


Merci pour les infos, j'essaye de trouver ça lors de mon prochain voyage en 2031


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

La même pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Merci pour les infos, j'essaye de trouver ça lors de mon prochain voyage en 2031


À ce compte-là autant commander en ligne ! 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je laisse souffler l'Hami aujourd'hui (quoique je l'avais au poignet toute la matinée&#8230&#8230;

Du coup, *Omega* pour cet après-midi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Sumo verte


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Tout en finesse et délicatesse aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Tout en finesse et délicatesse aujourd'hui.


Ah très bien ?

C'est très bien, la délicatesse ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Tout en finesse et délicatesse aujourd'hui.


Comme on dit en immobilier, elle a de beaux volumes.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

J'ai longtemps hésité, même si c'est une des plus « petites » de la marque... 
Mais, elle n'est finalement pas si énorme. Et bonne qualité, franchement.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Même le bracelet est impressionnant. L'ensemble doit faire son poids.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> J'ai longtemps hésité, même si c'est une des plus « petites » de la marque...
> Mais, elle n'est finalement pas si énorme. Et bonne qualité, franchement.


Nan mais c'est rien, ça&#8230; c'est une montre de fillette.

Moi j'ai ça, en stock ?























































? au suivant


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Nan mais c'est rien, ça&#8230; c'est une montre de fillette.
> 
> Moi j'ai ça, en stock
> 
> ...


Ah oui, mais quand on a un poignet de schtroumpf comme moi, ça devient plus difficile.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Untel said:


> Même le bracelet est impressionnant. L'ensemble doit faire son poids.


Assez conséquent oui, mais au final je trouve que l'ensemble passe bien mieux que certaines autres de mes montres de même diamètre.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Ah oui, mais quand on a un poignet de schtroumpf comme moi, ça devient plus difficile.


😉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour à la finesse&#8230;


----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bonne soiree a tous


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Tout en finesse et délicatesse aujourd'hui.


J'adore le bracelet sur celle-ci


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia aujourd'hui.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Pareil !
Une vintage un peu modifiée.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore le bracelet sur celle-ci


Merci. C'était aussi un des points attirants.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, le l'audacieux, de l'inattendu ☺


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un poil plus classique pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny*, toujours très bien


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Toujours en Amphibia ce samedi.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, le l'audacieux, de l'inattendu


On peut affirmer sans trop de risques que la montre a été amortie...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> On peut affirmer sans trop de risques que la montre a été amortie...


Ça va 😉

Je ne vais pas me plaindre.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Ça va
> 
> Je ne vais pas me plaindre.


Surtout pas. C'est la Thinline, c'est ça ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Surtout pas. C'est la Thinline, c'est ça ?


Voui. Gamme _Jazzmaster_.

C'est ici que ça se passe : Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230; ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Quand on aime on ne se laisse pas. 

Stowa Antea museum aujourd'hui.
Je l'avais cherché longtemps celle-ci.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une autre plongeuse pour moi.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Ocean Crawler Lume Rush, une montre insolite mais tout de même un plaisir.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

WTSP said:


> Ocean Crawler Lume Rush, une montre insolite mais tout de même un plaisir.
> 
> View attachment 15683334


Très sympathique ce modèle.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je garde la même aujourd'hui, car il menace de pleuvoir...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fraichement arrivé


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Fraichement arrivé


Vraiment belle en PVD noir !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, un cadeau que je n'avais porté depuis un moment.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiens, on en discutait il y a quelque temps sur un autre forum&#8230;

Ils ont des trucs sympas, chez LORUS ??


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Tiens, on en discutait il y a quelque temps sur un autre forum&#8230;
> 
> Ils ont des trucs sympas, chez LORUS


Oui, il y a des modèles assez attirants - surtout pour un prix modique.

Pour celle-ci, je suis assez d'accord avec ce qui a été dit sur le forum. Elle est agréable au poignet, semble assez solide et pour le moment le quartz est fiable. Le cadran n'est pas des mieux fini, mais il a un style.
Personnellement, je recommanderais.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour moi ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'apprivoise Kodiak à ma nouvelle montre  Ici, on attend 40cm de neige dans les prochaines 12 heures!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La vache, il a bien grandi depuis la dernière fois O_O

Très chouette, la Glycine 👍


Et bon courage pour la neige (même si vous devez avoir l'habitude, de votre côté de la planète !)


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Cette vieille chose pour moi


Original, à la fois le bracelet et la date à 1h.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Original, à la fois le bracelet et la date à 1h.


Merci !

Le seul truc, c'est qu'il n'y a pas la date rapide, ce qui est un peu dommage (et ce qui explique qu'elle n'est pas réglée sur la photo).

Du coup, il y a un joli guichet (original) à 1h, mais la date est rarement à jour 😞


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Vraiment belle en PVD noir !


Merci 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je repars sur l'Hami pour la journée.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reçu hier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

J'espère que le reste de 2021 seras plus calme pour moi sur les achats de montres... Voilà mes achats de Janvier, une fois de plus ma boite est remplie!


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Neuf montres rien que pour janvier, ça ne plaisante pas. 

Sympa le meuble de rangement.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'espère que le reste de 2021 seras plus calme pour moi sur les achats de montres... Voilà mes achats de Janvier, une fois de plus ma boite est remplie!


Impressionnant en effet. 
Je crois remarquer une attirance pour les plongeuses, ou je me trompe ?
(C'est une question réthorique)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Untel said:


> Neuf montres rien que pour janvier, ça ne plaisante pas.
> 
> Sympa le meuble de rangement.


Merci, j'ai fait ce meuble moi même.



raoulzvolfoni said:


> Impressionnant en effet.
> Je crois remarquer une attirance pour les plongeuses, ou je me trompe ?
> (C'est une question réthorique)


Littéralement oui


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai la tete qui tourne. C'est beaucoup de montres les gars. Moi qui en ai 5 et qui va bientot en avoir une sixieme....surprise.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une petite _Day-Date_ sur cuir *orange*&#8230; ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, une petite _Day-Date_ sur cuir *orange*&#8230;


Audacieux.
Au fait, quel est ton avis sur Alpha ? J'ai hésité sur un ou deux modèles sans jamais franchir le pas...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*15* achetées (11 en ma possession - 2 offertes à Madame - 2 dans la belle-famille).

Si ça t'intéresse, les revues (par ordre alphabétique) sont ici :

*ALPHA* Alfred E. Neuman (cadran rouge)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA DAYTONA RED DIAL ^_^


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* Day-Date




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA DAY-DATE


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* Daytona "Panda"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA DAYTONA "PANDA"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "Explo I"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA "EXPLORER I"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "GMT II"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA GMT II


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "Pilot" Titanium




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA "PILOT" TITANIUM


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "Pulpe d'Orange"





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA *PULPE D'ORANGE*


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "Radiomaster"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA "RADIOMASTER"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* Splashmaster Amat. (3 aiguilles)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - La future Splashmaster du beau-frère…


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* Splashmaster Amat. (calendrier)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA 'SPLASHMASTER' AMAT. 30M


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA* "SUB"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA SUB


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*ALPHA "Tank"* Heures sautantes




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA 'TANK' Heures sautantes


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





Jamais eu aucun soucis ?

Les plus anciennes ont fêté leurs *12 ans* l'an dernier&#8230;

À noter que cette _Day-Date_ fait précisément partie de mes quatre premières, achetées en 2008.










Vu le prix auquel elles étaient à l'époque (ça a bien augmenté au fil des ans), j'en avais pris 4 d'un coup (SUB, GMT, DAYTONA&#8230; et la DAY-DATE)&#8230; le tout pour moins de 200€, si je me souviens bien ? (le dollar était alors à -30% de l'Euro)


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Merci ! 
Je vais potasser tout ça à tête reposée.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un peu moins de choix sur leur site ces temps- ci.
J'avais acheté un boitier titane pilote chez eux pour une montre maison et j'étais content du résultat. Il va peut-être falloir me décider pour un de leurs modèles à présent.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Oui, je suis allé jeter un coup d'œil (ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis un moment)&#8230;





__





Alpha Watch






www.alpha-watch.com





C'est vrai que ça a été plus fourni, par le passé&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Voici l'objet dont je parlais :

Boitier Alpha titane donc, mouvement ST36, cadran fait maison et aiguilles chinoise venant de la bay...


























Et du coup, ça m'a donné envie de la porter... 

(Gros défaut, l'aiguille des heures est trop longue, mais agrandir le cercle intérieur ne rendait pas bien)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Voici l'objet dont je parlais :
> 
> Boitier Alpha titane donc, mouvement ST36, cadran fait maison et aiguilles chinoise venant de la bay...
> 
> ...


Sympa ?

En titane, j'ai la version "calendrier" :


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe GMT*


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> *Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe GMT*
> 
> View attachment 15690796


Plutôt original. 

Pour avoir eu une Terrascope quelque temps, je trouve que cette marque était mésestimée.
Leur site officiel ne fonctionne plus semble-t-il...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine Combat


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'aime bien les Alpha aussi, peut-etre parceque le prix est agreable. Le site est moyen (enfin au USA) mais il y avait une verte ou une orange que Renaud a (je crois) qui me plaisait. Ca donne tout de meme l'impression d'acheter une copie d'une autre (bien plus chere) surout dans la game qui me plaisait. 
J'aime beaucoup cette Glycine noire aussi. Bref, je les aime, mais pas toutes.
C'est comme le bourbon, il faut quelques annees pour te "faire ton palet", c'est pareil avec les montres, j'apprend a connaitre ce que j'aime (ou pas) dans une montre. J'ai un grand chemin devant moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> J'aime bien les Alpha aussi, peut-etre parceque le prix est agreable. Le site est moyen (enfin au USA) mais il y avait une verte ou une orange que Renaud a (je crois) qui me plaisait. Ca donne tout de meme l'impression d'acheter une copie d'une autre (bien plus chere) surout dans la game qui me plaisait.
> J'aime beaucoup cette Glycine noire aussi. Bref, je les aime, mais pas toutes.
> C'est comme le bourbon, il faut quelques annees pour te "faire ton palet", c'est pareil avec les montres, j'apprend a connaitre ce que j'aime (ou pas) dans une montre. J'ai un grand chemin devant moi.


En orange, j'ai leur hommage PO.






Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - ALPHA *PULPE D'ORANGE*


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com














C'est même par ce modèle que j'ai connu l'existence :


de WatchUSeek (grâce à une revue) ;
des hommages ;
d'ALPHA.

Ça a sauvé mon compte en banque.

Je n'ai jamais regretté 🤗


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, forcément&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vendredi les Gars!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une vintage pour moi avec cette Dauphine de Lip.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko worldtimer aujourd'hui.
Bon dimanche à vous.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

J'ai remis la Signal pour le week-end.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> J'ai remis la Signal pour le week-end.


Sympa, sur le bracelet jean's ??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> J'ai remis la Signal pour le week-end.


Trop cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La submariner 41mm lunette verte

Un très bon dimanche à tous


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Sympa, sur le bracelet jean's


Merci, c'était dans le ton je trouve.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> La submariner 41mm lunette verte
> 
> Un très bon dimanche à tous


Classique et toujours agréable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Idem


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Seiko recraft (et son médiocre bracelet) pour la fin de journée.


----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)

le corps en titane


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Y&B* Chinon_


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite vintage Rodania aujourd'hui.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Svalbard High Pressure aujourd'hui, pour faire dans le minimaliste.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement d'époque avec cette Yonger & Bresson Cheverny.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonneau !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais gardé la _STEWAL_ au poignet ce matin, mais comme mon horloger m'a appelé pour me dire que la *REGLEX* vintage que je lui avais laissé il y a quelque temps pour une révision était prête, voici ce que je porte cet après-midi :


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> J'avais gardé la _STEWAL_ au poignet ce matin, mais comme mon horloger m'a appelé pour me dire que la *REGLEX* vintage que je lui avais laissé il y a quelque temps pour une révision était prête, voici ce que je porte cet après-midi :


Le combo perlon + bund fonctionne bien.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, un clone de célébrité. On va l'appeler « lieutenant » Willard, par modestie...


























Addies (Steeldive) 1970


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Le combo perlon + bund fonctionne bien.


Merci camarade 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bund Perlon ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'heure indienne aujourd'hui avec cette HMT.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite vintage pour moi aussi avec cette Kelton Rallye.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Triwa Ocean Plastic pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Roue HDS One pour moi ce lundi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

La même aujourd'hui


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Changement de programme, avec une HMT Pilot arrivée aujourd'hui. 










NB : le bracelet en faux cuir plastique est immonde et va partir à la benne...


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Tres bien cette HMT.  
la mienne, une Janata, est nettement plus simple.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Untel said:


> Tres bien cette HMT.
> la mienne, une Janata, est nettement plus simple.
> 
> View attachment 15714967


Merci, ce sont les couleurs du cadran (très bien fini) qui m'avaient attiré.

En cadran blanc, c'est certes plus classique, mais fait plus habillé évidemment.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Elle donc bien versatile cette montre...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elle donc bien versatile cette montre...


Heuuuuu&#8230; tant qu'on reste dans le style "_racing_", oui ?

Mais ceci dit, elle supporterait aussi sans sourciller un cuir plus habillé, j'imagine&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je reste en Inde aujourd'hui pour ma part.


----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *REGLEX* ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Photo pas d'aujourd'hui mais elle est au poignet: *Breitling Airwolf*

*


  




*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous


Quelle beauté 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas pour cette 007


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Ma seule et unique montre au tritium ajourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


Je l'adore celle la


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armand Nicolet MM2 pour FliegerFriday 
Une pilote avec des détails différents des classiques et intéressants


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Armand Nicolet MM2 pour FliegerFriday
> Une pilote avec des détails différents des classiques et intéressants


😳 oh purée, c'est beau, ça 👏👍


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Très beau!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la _Jay-Z_ ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton moi aussi pour ce début de week-end.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Armand Nicolet MM2 pour FliegerFriday
> Une pilote avec des détails différents des classiques et intéressants


Superbe, ce cadran ! (Et le reste de la montre aussi d'ailleurs)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> oh purée, c'est beau, ça


Merci Reno J'avoue que je l'aime plus que je pensais. Si seulement il l'a faisait sans date. 
Meme le boîtier est très bien fait et j'aime bcp le bezel a "2 étages" 
Le calibre, un 2824, marche bien aussi, comme un certifié COSC même s'il ne l'est pas. 
Elle est un peu grande pour moi. 
Mais je considère peut être la garder in moment


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 15722582


Elle est superbe cette Yema.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Superbe, ce cadran ! (Et le reste de la montre aussi d'ailleurs)


Merci beaucoup. Je l'aime bco même si je préférerai qu'elle soit 41mm par 48-49 de longueur. Je n'aime pas non plus la façon dont ils ont intégré la date.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci beaucoup. Je l'aime bco même si je préférerai qu'elle soit 41mm par 48-49 de longueur. Je n'aime pas non plus la façon dont ils ont intégré la date.


Une date en chiffres blancs sur fond noir aurait peut-être été plus discrète effectivement. Mais ça reste anecdotique.
D'après les photos, je trouve que la couronne qui semble assez massive s'intègre tout de même bien.
Et ces contrastes...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 15722582


Jolie. Le bracelet est d'origine ? 
Dans tous les cas, il colle bien.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Le bracelet est d'origine ?


C'est un bracelet vieux (nos). 
Bonne soiree,
Michael


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

De mon côté, je viens d'équiper une Amphibia vintage avec un ... pare-buffle.










Je ne suis pas sûr d'aimer, je vais la porter quelques jours avant de me décider.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Ça rappelle les scaphandriers.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Ca passerait mieux avec un cadran pilote je trouve. Mais je n’ai pas ça sous la main...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> De mon côté, je viens d'équiper une Amphibia vintage avec un ... pare-buffle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah si, très bien ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Expl01* sous le soleil pour moi ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Seiko 5 pour ce dimanche.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une vénérable Flagship pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une vénérable Flagship pour aujourd'hui :


Wow ? c'est beau, ça ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du coup, vieille







pour moi aussi ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Collaboration Swatch X Hodinkee


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Wow  c'est beau, ça


Merci, j'aime sa simplicité.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

On ne s'en lasse pas.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Moi non plus 🤗

Ça faisait un peu cher la restauration pour une trouvaille de vide-grenier à 2€, mais je ne regrette pas 😄


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

C’est le résultat qui compte.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je suis resté avec la Longines ces jours-ci.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne portais rien aujourd'hui&#8230; et finalement, ce sera une petite quartz à double fuseau horaire pour la soirée ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _*Yonger*_ sur toile&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Un hommage Squale aujourd'hui :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne journée à tous 
Rolex Sub41 lunette verte


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Re-bonjour
Je m'excuse pour la longue traversée de désert.
Aujourd'hui je reviens vers vous pour partager avec la communauté quelques nouveautés (pour moi) acquises récemment sur le marché local évidemment COVID-19 oblige.
J'ai une faiblesse pour les boitiers acier inoxidable... alors...
Restons sain et sauf

Longines Ultra-Chron cal 431










Edit pout rajouter photo:
Elle était chez l'horloger pour révision et huilage


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je garde la même plongeuse aujourd'hui.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Je garde la même plongeuse aujourd'hui.


Elle est verte ?? Je ne la connaissais qu'en version bleue :


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

mougino said:


> Elle est verte ?? Je ne la connaissais qu'en version bleue :


Oui, elle existe en vert aussi. J'avais hésité avec la bleue, mais je voulais changer un peu (beaucoup de cadrans bleus dans mes boîtes...)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Re-bonjour
> Je m'excuse pour la longue traversée de désert.
> Aujourd'hui je reviens vers vous pour partager avec la communauté quelques nouveautés (pour moi) acquises récemment sur le marché local évidemment COVID-19 oblige.
> J'ai une faiblesse pour les boitiers acier inoxidable... alors...
> ...


Magnifique 😍


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Une Technos 30 roubis (calibre ETA modifié)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


>


Jolie.
Je n'ai aucune plongeuse PVD... ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Jolie.
> Je n'ai aucune plongeuse PVD... ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer...


Merci pour elle ?

C'est un modèle de 2008&#8230;









YEMA - SousMarine 300m - YMHF 0303







www.watchuseek.com





attention, c'est une véritable brique, c'est pas pour tous les poignets ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Probablement pas pour le mien alors...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

En attendant, une Vostok bleue, puisqu'on parlait de cette couleur il y a peu.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

EATT_VN said:


> Re-bonjour
> Je m'excuse pour la longue traversée de désert.
> Aujourd'hui je reviens vers vous pour partager avec la communauté quelques nouveautés (pour moi) acquises récemment sur le marché local évidemment COVID-19 oblige.
> J'ai une faiblesse pour les boitiers acier inoxidable... alors...
> ...


Superbe mouvement.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Merci @raoulzvolfoni pour votr réaction 
Pour ce dimanche j'ai une Certina Blue Ribbon plus ou moins intacte, acquise toujour sur le marché local. Elle a un cadran qui vire à la couleur "orcre/saumon" qui m'a attiré d'ailleurs
Bon dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Certina, *EATT_VN* ?

*Yema LANDGRAF* de 2008 pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Citizen promaster.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Untel said:


> Citizen promaster.
> View attachment 15737349


Wow! Montre de plongée avec couronne inversée


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Big Pilot @ St Germain 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

EATT_VN said:


> Wow! Montre de plongée avec couronne inversée


Et elle a vu l'eau de mer plus d'une fois.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai recu mon cadeau d'anniversaire hier (merci cherie). Bon choix, tres content.










Argent et or ce melangent bien.









"layered deck?" en francais?


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

watchimus said:


> Big Pilot @ St Germain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Outrageusement" beau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La







(photos d'hier)


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je vais rester avec une petite bleue pendant quelques jours.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un petit chrono Alpha pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis trois jours&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Petit détour par la Russie...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une "petite" nouvelle pour moi ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Elle est déjà arrivée.  
Joli morceau, c'est pas pour les petits poignets.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Elle est déjà arrivée.
> Joli morceau, c'est pas pour les petits poignets.


Oui, le vendeur a fait fissa (en plus d'être consciencieux 👍 )

Pour la taille, c'est du costaud, mais pas aussi délirant que ce que j'imaginais ☺


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Ah ça, c'est pas une sous marine.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines HydroConquest* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même, sur cuir bleu.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Ah ça, c'est pas une sous marine.


😉

Ceci dit, il faudra que je compare, mais elle a peut-être une ouverture de cadran plus importante 🤔

Ça ne rend pas pareil, en tout cas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> J'ai recu mon cadeau d'anniversaire hier (merci cherie). Bon choix, tres content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Félicitations  et joyeux anniversaire


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

^ merci


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, une petite Swatch auto.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Petit détour par le Japon avec cette Orient Star.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les Gars, je porte la ''Grosse'' Benarus Megalodon


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Muhle Glasshutte - SAR Flieger Chrono
(nouvelle acquisition de 2021)

Bon week end à toutes et tous 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchimus said:


> Muhle Glasshutte - SAR Flieger Chrono
> (nouvelle acquisition de 2021)
> 
> Bon week end à toutes et tous
> ...


Superbe!


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Retour en Suisse avec cette Hamilton après un passage en Russie et au Japon.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchimus said:


> Muhle Glasshutte - SAR Flieger Chrono
> (nouvelle acquisition de 2021)
> 
> Bon week end à toutes et tous


Remarquable 👌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Moi, je change plus...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Moi non plus ! ? (sauf le bracelet)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours et encore&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

J'ai vraiment besoin de me changer les idées ces temps-ci...
Je tente cette variation sur Monster, reçue récemment.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un peu de nostalgie avec cette Rodania.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Française&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Worldtimer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une humble américaine noire et or aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chouette TIMEX 🙂👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Chouette TIMEX


Merci.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Je remets cette montre française (mouvement HP) datant fin des années 50 début 60.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Je remets cette montre française (mouvement HP) datant fin des années 50 début 60.


Très très chouette 🙂👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vintage pour moi aussi ?


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

pour le moment c'est Seiko Alpinist


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une énorme drouille en plastique pour ce Vendredi pluvieux ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je continue dans les horreurs à quartz ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quelque chose de plus léger pour poursuivre la journée ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Les grands esprits se rencontrent ...
Stowa Antea:


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

quelque chose en bronze pour le weekend


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Les grands esprits se rencontrent ...
> Stowa Antea:


😉👍


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> Je continue dans les horreurs à quartz ?


Impressionant mais un peu trop "bling" pour moi


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Quartz aussi, plus classique. Et absolument indispensable pour aller au parc.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

efcop said:


> Impressionant mais un peu trop "bling" pour moi


J'ai aussi une version 'bronze' ?



















?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

&#8230; que j'ai décidé de porter aujourd'hui même ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Je continue dans les horreurs à quartz ?


Ah, ben ca me fait plaisir de t'entendre ce moquer de cet achat!

"Devrais-je dire a Reno que sa montre est pas belle, et me donne mal au coeur?", "Vais-je le choquer, ou pire, l'insulter?"

Ben non, puisqu'il l'apelle une horreur, Oui, on est d'accord. Elle est vraiment pas belle.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Encore une Vostok aujourd'hui.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Le bracelet s'intègre bien entre les cornes, il n'est pourtant pas d'origine visiblement.
Pas évident à trouver.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Ah, ben ca me fait plaisir de t'entendre ce moquer de cet achat!
> 
> "Devrais-je dire a Reno que sa montre est pas belle, et me donne mal au coeur?", "Vais-je le choquer, ou pire, l'insulter?"
> 
> Ben non, puisqu'il l'apelle une horreur, Oui, on est d'accord. Elle est vraiment pas belle.


Moi j'adore 😁


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Untel said:


> Le bracelet s'intègre bien entre les cornes, il n'est pourtant pas d'origine visiblement.
> Pas évident à trouver.


Effectivement, elle avait un bracelet silicone à l'origine. Celui-ci provient du site de Meranom.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

On remet la U2 au poignet ... elle mérite sa place dans cette rotation de mars.

Bonne semaine à toutes et tous.
Confinés ou non.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *LANDGRAF* pour moi ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut les amis, ca fait un long moment 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

J'ai remis la Chose Rouge aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Salut les amis, ca fait un long moment


Superbe, Alex 👌

Ça ne court pas les rues, ces modèles-là 👏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> J'ai remis la Chose Rouge aujourd'hui.


Très bien ?

Je suis moi-même dans un trip "montres énormes" en ce moment ? ?

D'ailleurs j'avais la Flygraf au poignet ce matin, et j'ai la Landgraf pour l'après-midi&#8230;










?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Superbe, Alex
> 
> Ça ne court pas les rues, ces modèles-là


Merci Reno, tu as effectivement raison, elle sont plutôt rares. 
C'est une seiko sur laquelle j'avais eu un coup de foudre au début des années 2000 ( à Singapour), mais je ne pouvais pas en acheter une à l'époque 

J'en cherchais une depuis 2017 et après 3 ans de chasse, j'en ai enfin trouvé une en excellent état dans ma zone 

Récemment, jen ai trouvé une noire aussi, NOS qui est toujours disponible, c'est tentant !!! 
Mais elles sont qd même pas données 










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée les amis 
Je porte la même aujourd'hui, une vieille à l'allure futuriste.
























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

👍

Oui, je connais bien ce modèle… c'est vrai que le tarif est assez élevé.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Une Tissot cal 28.5-1 au cadran repeint. La courrone est signée Tissot mais malheureusement pas d'époque


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Une Tissot cal 28.5-1 au cadran repeint. La courrone est signée Tissot mais malheureusement pas d'époque


Quand même très chouette à l'arrivée 👌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>





Reno said:


>


Tu continues sur la gamme française 
Elle est balaise celle ci ! Ça donne quoi en diamètre et épaisseur ?
A l'œil j'ai envie de dire 48 * 18 
Ça me rappelle une vostok Europe chrono que j'avais...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko Alpinist SPB121J1
Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Tu continues sur la gamme française
> Elle est balaise celle ci ! Ça donne quoi en diamètre et épaisseur ?
> A l'œil j'ai envie de dire 48 * 18


Alors, comme je le dis à chaque fois qu'on mentionne le format de cette montre (c'est à dire _à chaque fois_ ? ), elle n'est pas particulièrement épaisse, car c'est un mouvement quartz. Un petit *14mm* d'épaisseur, donc. Vu la taille de la montre, c'est pas délirant. Et la montre est (relativement) légère.

La série limitée équipée d'un 7750, en revanche, était en revanche un peu plus ventrue.

Pour le reste, ça reste une belle bête ?


La lunette fait un petit *48mm* de diamètre ;
En diagonale, les poussoirs/couronnes font un coquet *62mm*
De corne à corne, on dépasse les *55mm*



> Ça me rappelle une vostok Europe chrono que j'avais...


Ouais, VE, ils font dans le discret également ?
J'en ai deux "anciennes", ce sont de beaux gabarits :









ENERGIA (Vostok Europe) - Russian movement


Mvt : 2441 Vostok Vostok watches - Wikipedia More info about the ENERGIA launcher… Energia - Wikipedia




www.watchuseek.com






















Vostok Europe TU-144


Just arrived ! Right in time for Christmas !!! :-! Tupolev 144 : (not my pic)




www.watchuseek.com














J'aime les montres discrètes ; je ne sais pas si ça se voyait ? ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Alors, comme je le dis à chaque fois qu'on mentionne le format de cette montre (c'est à dire _à chaque fois_  ), elle n'est pas particulièrement épaisse, car c'est un mouvement quartz. Un petit *14mm* d'épaisseur, donc. Vu la taille de la montre, c'est pas délirant. Et la montre est (relativement) légère.
> 
> La série limitée équipée d'un 7750, en revanche, était en revanche un peu plus ventrue.
> 
> ...


Oui ça se sent que la discrétion c'est ton truc 
Merci pour l'anecdote, c'est sympa Reno.

La question est, as tu plus costaud que cette Yema ( en non digital )?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Allez un peu d'atypique aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Délire O_O


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui ça se sent que la discrétion c'est ton truc
> Merci pour l'anecdote, c'est sympa Reno.


?



> La question est, as tu plus costaud que cette Yema ( en non digital )?


Oui.

J'ai cette gigantesque TAO Endurer :



















Celle-ci, elle est hors concours ?

On est au delà de 60 un peu partout.

Et sinon, en terme de "costaud", oui, il y aurait débat, dans la mesure où comme je l'écrivais plus haut, la _Master Elements_ n'est pas si balaise que ça (tant en épaisseur qu'en poids).

Du coup, pour rester chez *YEMA*, la Sous-Marine ferait presque plus "costaude"










Sur son bracelet acier, elle dépasse largement les 320g, et elle doit faire plus de 2cm d'épaisseur ?

À côté d'une SUB classique, la différence est abyssale :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Par ailleurs, histoire de ne pas me faire une réputation de bourrin fini, je précise que j'ai aussi des choses plus aériennes dans ma collection ?









































































je n'ai pas _QUE_ des monstres dans ma collection ?


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Par ailleurs, histoire de ne pas me faire une réputation de bourrin fini, je précise que j'ai aussi des choses plus aériennes dans ma collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cela fait beaucoup de vintages @Reno 









Mon unique montre francaise, une Oripsa au mouvement Hippolyte Parrenin. Boitier laqué or rose (10 microns  )


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Oui.
> 
> J'ai cette gigantesque TAO Endurer :
> 
> ...


Oui je me souviens de ces deux modèles maintenant, balaise Blaise 

C'est joli ce terme de montres plus aériennes 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au feu rouge, petite photo du jour.
Pardonnez moi si la date est erroné 
De même que la phase de lune 
Je vais y remédier demain









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


>


Oh, purée, celle-là 😱 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Cela fait beaucoup de vintages @Reno


Et encore, elles n'y sont pas toutes ?



> Mon unique montre francaise, une Oripsa au mouvement Hippolyte Parrenin. Boitier laqué or rose (10 microns  )


?



alex79 said:


> Oui je me souviens de ces deux modèles maintenant, balaise Blaise
> 
> C'est joli ce terme de montres plus aériennes


?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Par ailleurs, histoire de ne pas me faire une réputation de bourrin fini, je précise que j'ai aussi des choses plus aériennes dans ma collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe celle-là ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Au feu rouge, petite photo du jour.
> Pardonnez moi si la date est erroné
> De même que la phase de lune
> Je vais y remédier demain
> ...


Superbe cette Chrono Alex, heureux de te revoir! Et bonne ride en moto 👍


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une vieille SkinDiver en Acier


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe celle-là ?


Merci DMC. C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes 38 ans (12 ans, déjà !)



DMCBanshee said:


> Une vieille SkinDiver en Acier


Très très chouette ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Merci DMC. C'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire pour mes 38 ans (12 ans, déjà !)
> 
> Très très chouette


Oui en effet le temps passe si vite!

Merci!

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Oh, purée, celle-là


Merci Reno, difficile de capturer son peps sur image, je ferai une petite session photo sous plusieurs angles pour toi 


DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe cette Chrono Alex, heureux de te revoir! Et bonne ride en moto


Merci Simon 
J'espère que tu vas bien chez toi 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe celle-là


Oui cette GP est classe 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end, je commence à la salle 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15790693
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Jolie !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une petite Lip quartz, légère et sympathique.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Yonger et Bresson pour ce samedi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une petite Lip quartz, légère et sympathique.


Wow, elle est en super bel état 

On en trouve encore des neuves ou tu es extrêmement soigneux ? ?

La mienne, trouvée il y a quelques années sur un vide-grenier :


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Non, pas neuve, mais elle est restée très longtemps dans son tiroir, bien au chaud... 

PS : je vois qu'on a fait plus ou moins le même choix de bracelet.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Non, pas neuve, mais elle est restée très longtemps dans son tiroir, bien au chaud...


Nickel ?



> PS : je vois qu'on a fait plus ou moins le même choix de bracelet.


J'ai choisi cette photo pour être raccord avec la tienne, mais elle a été sur quelques bracelets différents, déjà :














































À cause de toi, j'ai ressorti la mienne&#8230; je viens de la passer sur un NATO nubuck pour finir la journée ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

C’est vrai qu’elle est assez versatile. J’aime bien ce NATO, mais la mienne a eu également un bracelet cuir couleur cognac (qui a malheureusement moins bien tenu le coup que la montre elle-même).

J’aime bien ton NATO Nubuk, là.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est assez versatile. J'aime bien ce NATO, mais *la mienne a eu également un bracelet cuir couleur cognac* (qui a malheureusement moins bien tenu le coup que la montre elle-même).


C'est celui-là :










C'est du polyuréthane ?

Il ne rend pas trop mal, visuellement, mais il n'est pas fou-fou, comme qualité.



> J'aime bien ton NATO Nubuk, là.


Merci ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> C'est celui-là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, il ressemble fort à celui que j'avais lors de l'achat. Il était d'ailleurs à moitié décomposé, j'ai dû le garder trois semaines grand maximum.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Oui, il ressemble fort à celui que j'avais lors de l'achat. *Il était d'ailleurs à moitié décomposé*, j'ai dû le garder trois semaines grand maximum.


Typique du cuir de pétrole ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Jolie !


Merci l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai habillé la Duro.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous !!









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sumo Verte ici en ce matin à allure d'hivers avec 5cm de neige attendu


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonne semaine à tous !!


Comment elle fait mal à chaque fois, celle-là ????


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une 'vieille' Chinoise d'il y a plus de 12 ans pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, je l'adore. Les dimensions sont parfaites pour mon poignet.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, je l'adore. Les dimensions sont parfaites pour mon poignet.




Elle a l'air assez fine/plate d'après les images.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elle a l'air assez fine/plate d'après les images.


12mm Épaisseur et 42mm sans la couronne.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Sumo Verte ici en ce matin à allure d'hivers avec 5cm de neige attendu


Très sympa 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Comment elle fait mal à chaque fois, celle-là


Haha merci Reno 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, je l'adore. Les dimensions sont parfaites pour mon poignet.


Jolie jolie 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à vous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée à vous
> View attachment 15797747
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Elle a quand même de la gueule, comme on dit.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

En ce mercredi, une Polo chinoise.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Jolie jolie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette vieille Allemande, Dugena Watertrip.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vieille Allemande, Dugena Watertrip.


Je vois que tu restes constant avec les nouvelles recrues 
Sympa tout ça !

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elle a quand même de la gueule, comme on dit.


Merci Raoul 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette vieille Allemande, Dugena Watertrip.


Oooooh&#8230; très très bien


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas aussi ancienne, et probablement beaucoup moins Allemande, une










pour moi ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Pas aussi ancienne, et probablement beaucoup moins Allemande, une
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je qualifierais cette couronne d'agressive.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Oooooh&#8230; très très bien


Merci Reno 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Dans la même veine que mes autres pièces discrètes et pas du tout m'as-tu-vu, j'ai aussi ça :


































Avec le cadran en mouvement :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Dans la même veine que mes autres pièces discrètes et pas du tout m'as-tu-vu, j'ai aussi ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O excellent.



raoulzvolfoni said:


> Je qualifierais cette couronne d'agressive.


Et encore, tu n'as pas vu la version chrono ?










? ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Une Bronze pour moi


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> O_O excellent.
> 
> Et encore, tu n'as pas vu la version chrono


C'est effectivement une vision perturbante...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

😁


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Petit changement Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide sur Canvas


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide sur Canvas


J'aime beaucoup celle ci 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Dans la même veine que mes autres pièces discrètes et pas du tout m'as-tu-vu, j'ai aussi ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vache !!
Le cadran tourne ?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joyeuses fêtes de pâques 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> La vache !!
> Le cadran tourne ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Il est sur roulement à billes. Un gimmick dont j'espère ne pas me lasser trop vite.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide sur Canvas


Je l'ai vu passer dans le "sujet du jour" dans le sous-forum "abordables"&#8230;

Elle est vraiment très réussie, cette SUB ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Il est sur roulement à billes. Un gimmick dont j'espère ne pas me lasser trop vite.


C'est TOUT le mouvement qui tourne, ou c'est 'juste' une roue décorative ? ?

Parce que si c'est tout le bloc, je me disais que mine de rien, ils ont réinventé, d'une manière ultra-simple et pourtant parfaitement efficace, le tourbillon ? (ben oui, ça revient exactement au même, si on y réfléchit ? )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tout en finesse pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> C'est TOUT le mouvement qui tourne, ou c'est 'juste' une roue décorative ?
> 
> Parce que si c'est tout le bloc, je me disais que mine de rien, ils ont réinventé, d'une manière ultra-simple et pourtant parfaitement efficace, le tourbillon  (ben oui, ça revient exactement au même, si on y réfléchit  )



Non, ils n'ont pas réinventé quoi que ce soit. Le mouvement a des pignons longs pour les aiguilles ce qui permet d'insérer un cadran rotatif.
Tu as raison, j'ai failli me retrouver avec une pièce d'horlogerie inestimable.
Mais en fait non...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Tout en finesse pour finir la semaine&#8230;


Je n'aime pas les mailles milanaises d'ordinaire, mais là ça passe bien.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Petit changement Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide sur Canvas


Sur une base classique, elle a tout de même de la personnalité. J'aime entre autres le crantage de la lunette.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

En cette veille de re-re-reconfinement, un truc plus léger.
Un montre assemblée par mes soins, mouvement ETA2824 d'occasion, boitier type explorer de chez Alpha, cadran et aiguilles noname en provenance de Chine, bracelet type pilote.

Bref, du Frankenstein pur et dur.
J'assume.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Non, ils n'ont pas réinventé quoi que ce soit. Le mouvement a des pignons longs pour les aiguilles ce qui permet d'insérer un cadran rotatif.
> Tu as raison, j'ai failli me retrouver avec une pièce d'horlogerie inestimable.
> Mais en fait non...


D'accord ! ?

Ça reste très sympa, visuellement.

Ça me rappelle la *Perrelet* 'Turbine' d'il y a quelques années :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Je n'aime pas les mailles milanaises d'ordinaire, mais là ça passe bien.


Disons que vu l'épaisseur du boîtier (9mm au plus épais), il vaut mieux s'en tenir à la finesse, côté bracelets acier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Je l'ai vu passer dans le "sujet du jour" dans le sous-forum "abordables"&#8230;
> 
> Elle est vraiment très réussie, cette SUB


Merci Reno, j'aime bien le rendu en vrai

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je reste avec la même aujourd'hui.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je ressors une bullhead pour ce week-end prolongé.


































Bon dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du _léger_ pour un Dimanche ensoleillé&#8230; ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

La petite dernière pour ce dimanche, une Seiko monster 4 (srpd25k1)


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, plaisir coupable qui me ramène longtemps en arrière...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta PVD Sur Tropic


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Je ressors une bullhead pour ce week-end prolongé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est chouette 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée les gars 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours aussi superbe, Alex 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis trois jours&#8230;














































J'ai acheté cette montre juste après sa sortie, à l'Automne 2008, à Versailles&#8230; malgré un gabarit hors normes, c'est sans doute une de celles de ma collection que j'ai le plus porté au cours de toutes ces années ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Elle est chouette
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Bonne journée les gars
> View attachment 15809645
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> La même depuis trois jours&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est belle, probablement importable pour moi au vu de ses dimensions, mais tout de même.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elle est belle, probablement importable pour moi au vu de ses dimensions, mais tout de même.


Ah, elle est énorme, et elle pèse une tonne ? mais malgré tout, je l'ai BEAUCOUP portée ces 12 dernières années, sans doute plus que ce que j'imaginais initialement.

Ça m'arrive d'être surpris comme ça par des modèles "pas pour tous les jours" qui se retrouvent finalement dans ma rotation régulière&#8230;

C'est comme pour la *Saumur* de chez _Yonger_, que j'avais surtout prise parce que je voulais la version squelette de leur mouvement maison&#8230; j'y suis allé plein pot, en optant pour la version dorée, bien baroque&#8230; et finalement, je la porte plus souvent qu'à son tour ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> La même depuis trois jours&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le bracelet en maille noire est top, c'est du 24 MM comme sur la ploprof ?

En effet ça doit peser un âne mort 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine PVD Combat


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le bracelet en maille noire est top, c'est du 24 MM comme sur la ploprof ?


Un "petit" 22mm&#8230; ça reste raisonnable 



> En effet ça doit peser un âne mort


Une brique ?

Sur le bracelet d'origine, elle dépasse les 300g, de mémoire.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Changement pour cette Helson Shark Diver arrivée il y a queqlues minutes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Second fuseau horaire ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Seiko vintage pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je reste avec la même


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Un "petit" 22mm&#8230; ça reste raisonnable
> 
> Une brique
> 
> Sur le bracelet d'origine, elle dépasse les 300g, de mémoire.


Une brique ça va alors, c'est moins lourd qu'un âne 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno je t'avoue qu'en vrai elle est 100 fois mieux 
Pour toi, car je sais que tu as un faible pour celle ci 


























































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Reno je t'avoue qu'en vrai elle est 100 fois mieux
> Pour toi, car je sais que tu as un faible pour celle ci


Une pure merveille 😍😛


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je vais faire redescendre le niveau d'un coup&#8230;

Une modeste Chinoise pour attaquer la fin de semaine&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Je t'accompagne dans cette démarche, avec une tocante à LED (que je trouve fun malgré tout, bien qu'elle pèse une demi-girafe).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15813940


J'aime bien celle-là


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une petite Pagani légèrement modifiée aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je vais faire redescendre le niveau d'un coup&#8230;
> 
> Une modeste Chinoise pour attaquer la fin de semaine&#8230;


Sympa l'explorer, quelle taille elle est ?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Une petite Pagani légèrement modifiée aujourd'hui


Un petit côté Suisse 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Du japonais pour moi...
Bon week end les gars 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une custom en cours, à part le mouvement tout est du tuning 
Je vous laisse deviner les pièces 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Un petit côté Suisse
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Je ne vois pas du tout c'est un design totalement original sur une base « Maitre de Yacht » chinoise...

()


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Une custom en cours, à part le mouvement tout est du tuning
> Je vous laisse deviner les pièces
> View attachment 15815927
> 
> ...


Humm, un défi.

- Ca ne semble par Suisse, car tout le monde sait que Seiko est une filiale de Timex.

- le mouvement c'est sûrement du FE (normal pour une dress watch)

- les aiguilles sont discrètes, ce qui est toujours une bonne chose avec un écran LCD

Bref je dirais :

boitier G-Shock
mouvement Miyota 9015
cadran guilloché Patek, style Calatrava
aiguilles mystère, type Houdini

Une bonne combinaison. 

Blague à part, bon courage pour le projet. Tu nous montreras le résultat final.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Toujours en Chinoise&#8230;


Elles sont quand même sympa les Alpha. Je vais finir par craquer un jour, surtout vu le tarif.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sympa l'explorer, quelle taille elle est ?


Merci pour elle Alex 😊

Ce n'est pas une de celles que je porte le plus, mais comme toutes les ALPHA, elle est jolie.

*34* à la lunette, Ø *37mm* (couronne comprise)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elles sont quand même sympa les Alpha. Je vais finir par craquer un jour, surtout vu le tarif.


Les prix ont quand même explosé au fil des ans&#8230;

J'ai connu l'époque glorieuse où on pouvait s'en payer quatre pour 200 € (avec un chrono dans le lot ; authentique ? )

Mes plus anciennes remontent à 2008 (dont la SUB du jour), et elles tournent toujours nickel, même pour celles qui n'ont pas été ménagées ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Une custom en cours, à part le mouvement tout est du tuning
> Je vous laisse deviner les pièces
> View attachment 15815927
> 
> ...


Hâte de voir le résultat!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La vieille Monster


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Les prix ont quand même explosé au fil des ans&#8230;
> 
> J'ai connu l'époque glorieuse où on pouvait s'en payer quatre pour 200 € (avec un chrono dans le lot ; authentique  )
> 
> Mes plus anciennes remontent à 2008 (dont la SUB du jour), et elles tournent toujours nickel, même pour celles qui n'ont pas été ménagées


Je trouve que ça vaut toujours le coup/coût.
Si je craque, ce sera probablement pour la Speed...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Je trouve que ça vaut toujours le coup/coût.
> Si je craque, ce sera probablement pour la Speed...


Oui.

Surtout pour les chronos sur ST-19.

Mon père a justement acheté il y a quelques mois une de leurs Speed&#8230; il en est très content.

Il est passé par le site européen.









Mechanical chronograph watch


Mechanical chronograph watch. Hand wind heavy duty speedmaster style watch




alpha-1993.com





Pour les "trois aiguilles" en revanche, ça commence à douiller un peu (pour de l'hommage) je trouve.

Mais ça reste de fort bonnes montres mécaniques en dessous de 200€.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Humm, un défi.
> 
> - Ca ne semble par Suisse, car tout le monde sait que Seiko est une filiale de Timex.
> 
> ...


Tout bon l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci pour elle Alex
> 
> Ce n'est pas une de celles que je porte le plus, mais comme toutes les ALPHA, elle est jolie.
> 
> *34* à la lunette, Ø *37mm* (couronne comprise)


Mais ça donne quoi sur ton poignet ça ? 34 par rapport à la Yema diver...
C'est une transition souple et nuancée 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Les prix ont quand même explosé au fil des ans&#8230;
> 
> J'ai connu l'époque glorieuse où on pouvait s'en payer quatre pour 200 € (avec un chrono dans le lot ; authentique  )
> 
> Mes plus anciennes remontent à 2008 (dont la SUB du jour), et elles tournent toujours nickel, même pour celles qui n'ont pas été ménagées


Un petit faible pour les Daytona MC queen, sachant que bon hein...
C'est pas pour nous dans cette vie  !!!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hâte de voir le résultat!


Moi aussi Simon, trop hâte qu'elle soit terminée 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Mais ça donne quoi sur ton poignet ça ? 34 par rapport à la Yema diver...
> C'est une transition souple et nuancée


Ah c'est pas gigantesque, mais ça va encore.




























J'ai des modèles encore plus petits dans ma collection (des vintages, surtout) ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Un petit faible pour les Daytona MC queen, sachant que bon hein...
> C'est pas pour nous dans cette vie  !!!


Oui.

Et puis à un moment, il faut savoir arrêter les plaisanteries.

On discutait Rolo (ben justement, à propos de l'Explorer) sur un autre forum, ce matin&#8230; un des membres envisageait de s'en prendre une&#8230;

Je suis allé regarder les prix&#8230;

Plus de *6000* balles, pour une trois aiguilles, tout acier ?

Plus raisonnable, une Oyster Perpetual (modèle qui finalement me plait davantage, avec la couronne à Midi, et ses aiguilles bâtons)&#8230; plus de 4000 balles pour la version 34mm ?

Bon. Faut atterrir.

Je me suis fait plaisir, il y a une douzaine d'années, en me payant la Speed double saphir&#8230; aujourd'hui, ce serait juste impossible, et je me prendrais une ALPHA sans me poser de questions.

Pour les chronos Daytos, il ne faut pas hésiter, ce sont de pures merveilles (chrono roue à colonnes, en dessous de 200€).

Si ça t'intéresse :









ALPHA Panda


ALPHA Panda • Brown bund




www.watchuseek.com





















Alpha daytona "red"


Alpha Daytona "red" • Red line Nato




www.watchuseek.com













Faut pas hésiter une seule seconde.





__





Alpha Watch






www.alpha-watch.com


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai failli acheter une alpha, elles sont toutes très belles et abordables. Mais j'ai plus craqué sur la Nodus.

Depuis quelques jours, je porte ma vieille yema:









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour et bon week end...
J'espère que la pièce jointe marche https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/60716955cacd1/20210410_155439.mp4

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On se rapproche de la fin 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> On se rapproche de la fin
> View attachment 15818057
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Chouette, la lunette lumineuse


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Oui.
> 
> Surtout pour les chronos sur ST-19.
> 
> ...


Bon, ben c'est fait, j'ai craqué. Je déteste officiellement ce topic WUS.
J'ai commandé une Speedy Alpha...

Voilà.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Bon, ben c'est fait, j'ai craqué. Je déteste officiellement ce topic WUS.
> J'ai commandé une Speedy Alpha...
> 
> Voilà.


? bien joué ???


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en SUB&#8230; mais aujourd'hui, bicolore ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour et bon week end...
> J'espère que la pièce jointe marche https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/60716955cacd1/20210410_155439.mp4


👍 cette montre est vraiment épatante.

J'ignorais la fonction ⅟₁₀ sec


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> On se rapproche de la fin
> View attachment 15818057
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Hmmm ça semble jolie!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson SD 42


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On y est presque...
La lunette n'est pas encore finale 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Bon, ben c'est fait, j'ai craqué. Je déteste officiellement ce topic WUS.
> J'ai commandé une Speedy Alpha...
> 
> Voilà.


Hahaha une par mois c'est le rythme à garder 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Chinoise&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> On y est presque...
> La lunette n'est pas encore finale
> View attachment 15819064
> View attachment 15819065
> ...


Super, elle est originale


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Dimanche


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi&#8230; toujours cadran blanc, toujours chez Bagel :


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Changement de l'après-midi&#8230; toujours cadran blanc, toujours chez Bagel :


Ah Bagelsport, le nom qui fait rêver. 

Elle est plutôt pas mal cette Daytona.

J'en ai une de style Oysterdate pas trop mal dans mon souvenir. Elle doit être chez mes parents, faut que je la récupère...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bon Dimanche


Jolie. Le « T » sur le cadran, c'est parce que c'est un modèle militaire ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Jolie. Le « T » sur le cadran, c'est parce que c'est un modèle militaire ?


Oui exacte

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Ah Bagelsport, *le nom qui fait rêver.*


Ouais hein ? ?



> Elle est plutôt pas mal cette Daytona.
> 
> J'en ai une de style Oysterdate pas trop mal dans mon souvenir. Elle doit être chez mes parents, faut que je la récupère...


Honnêtement, c'est vraiment impressionnant la qualité de ces tocantes&#8230; celle-ci m'avait coûté *25 *€ en 2014 










C'est vertigineux ce que tu as dans les mains, à ce prix-là ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, forcément&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Et oui, c'était il y a 60 ans. Youri faisait un petit tour dans l'espace...
Du coup je suis avec cette Vostok Amphibia.
Et a la date s'il vous plaît. (la couronne a bien chauffée)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Pour aujourd'hui, forcément&#8230;


Pourquoi forcément aujourd'hui ?
Haha

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Pourquoi forcément aujourd'hui ?
> Haha


Oui, je ne la porte pas _que_ les 12 Avril, mais bon, disons que là, c'était l'occasion


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
De retour de vacances en Floride. 
Dur dur la reprise 
Mais au moins je peux regarder cette belle Barman au poignet et il fait un temps superbe, soleil et 27-27 degrés Celsius


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> De retour de vacances en Floride.
> Dur dur la reprise
> Mais au moins je peux regarder cette belle Barman au poignet et il fait un temps superbe, soleil et 27-27 degrés Celsius


Superbe celle-là, spécialement sur Jubilee 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver pour moi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vintage Skindiver pour moi


Tu as vraiment des vintages très cool. Tu les trouves sur EBay?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Superbe celle-là, spécialement sur Jubilee


Merci beaucoup  je pense que je vais acheter le bracelet oyster pour avoir les deux. Je suis en short et t-shirt tours les jours ces temps ci alors le jubilee fait un peu trop formel


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre Russe pour aujourd'hui&#8230;








*35*


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

YB Versailles pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> YB Versailles pour aujourd'hui


Sympa la française 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà elle est prête, ma première Mod...
Pas vraiment une Mod car toute les pièces sont neuves...

Baptisée la Turtle moon Master on stéroïdes 

J'adore

Des photos mieux quand la pluie s'arrêtera























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Voilà elle est prête, ma première Mod...
> Pas vraiment une Mod car toute les pièces sont neuves...
> 
> Baptisée la Turtle moon Master on stéroïdes
> ...


Bravo! Ça rend bien.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la française
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci, un peu large pour mon poignet, mais sympathique.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> YB Versailles pour aujourd'hui


???


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forcément, elle est finie 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Sympa le mix de bracelets 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sympa le mix de bracelets


Merci Alex ?

Honnêtement, je n'en suis pas l'inventeur&#8230; je crois avoir vu ça sur un forum francophone il y a quelques années ? depuis, c'est une combinaison que j'utilise assez régulièrement :





































Ça marche super bien ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Honnêtement, je n'en suis pas l'inventeur&#8230; je crois avoir vu ça sur un forum francophone il y a quelques années  depuis, c'est une combinaison que j'utilise assez régulièrement :
> 
> ...


A ce propos, les bunds que tu montres, c'est du russe ? Ils ressemblent à un modèle que j'avais reçu avec une Poljot.
Et je ne le retrouve plus...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> A ce propos, les bunds que tu montres, c'est du russe ? Ils ressemblent à un modèle que j'avais reçu avec une Poljot.
> Et je ne le retrouve plus...


Ils étaient Ukrainiens, si je ne me trompe pas.










On en trouve encore sous l'appellation "_Russian strap 18mm_"






Russian strap 18mm en vente - | eBay


Trouvez Russian strap 18mm en vente parmi une grande sélection de sur eBay. La livraison est rapide.



www.ebay.fr





par contre les prix se sont envolés par rapport à il y a quelques années en arrière (on les trouvait vraiment pour des fifrelins, du genre *3~4€ *? )

Il faut savoir aussi que souvent, c'est du polyuréthane, pas du cuir&#8230; et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise d'en avoir quelques-uns qui commencent à partir en poudre (le seul en 22mm que j'avais en particulier, s'est désagrégé, et n'est plus utilisable). C'est con parce qu'ils sont vraiment super (fins et souples). Il n'y a pas du tout l'effet "poignet comprimé" qu'on peut avoir des bunds traditionnels en gros cuir bien épais ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Ils étaient Ukrainiens, si je ne me trompe pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci ! 
Oui, dans mon souvenir ce n'était pas trop massif et assez souple.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Forcément, elle est finie
> View attachment 15825528
> View attachment 15825529
> 
> ...


J'aime vraiment la lunette 
👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tu as vraiment des vintages très cool. Tu les trouves sur EBay?


Merci Brice, oui exactement sur Ebay. Je dois être patient car la plupart sont en mauvaises états...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça pour l'instant mais ça va changer après le repas









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Prodigieuse ?

Elle me rappelle par ailleurs une anecdote qui remonte aux débuts de ma collection&#8230; l'ancien collègue qui m'avait "initié" à l'horlogerie Suisse avait eu, par le passé, une Speedmaster, qu'il avait fini par revendre, car il n'était pas bien épais, et il trouvait que les 42mm de la Speed étaient un peu trop grands pour lui.

Le modèle en question était une Speedmaster phase de Lune.










(peut-être même un modèle précédent ? )

Or je m'avise qu'on ne voit quasiment jamais de Speed Phase de Lune.

Ce qui est ironique, quand on y songe, pour une "Moonwatch".

En tout cas, la tienne, Alex, est vraiment une œuvre d'art ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hehe merci Reno, c'est une de mes montres préférée, mais surtout la plus adaptée à mes besoins...

La caisse en céramique ça change la vie en comparaison avec tout le reste qui raye !
Tu sais je porte les montres dans toutes les conditions imaginable, donc céramique c'est TOP !! 

Sympa l'anecdote, tu as raison les phases de lune ne sont pas les plus en demande pour la moon watch, petit paradox effectivement 

Continuons sur une anecdote, j'avais vu la speed aventurine au début des années 2000 si je me souviens bien, et j'étais déjà tombé par terre en la manipulant dans une vitrine Oméga 
Petite photo de la référence à l'appui- première aventurine  ( à ma connaissance) 
Cette référence maintenant est inaccessible, comme toute belle et rare omega 

Maintenant en céramique bleue c'est encore plus renversant, un vrai bonbon...

Vraiment content d'avoir pu en trouver une, et au moment de l'achat ( neuve ) j'avais décidé de me séparer de ma montre préférée la RO 15400 car ça faisait bcp trop de ronds sur les montres 
Tout ça pour dire que même ma montre préférée jusqu'en 2020 ( la 15400) ne tient pas la route par rapport à cette speed aventurine ( à mon avis )

Si tu as l'occasion d'en voir une en chaire, tu me donnera ton avis 

Photo supplémentaire 

Elle fait 44,5 en diamètre, je pense un bon 17 d'épaisseur mais ça passe tranquille...

Bon week end 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 
😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 
😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 
😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Hehe merci Reno, c'est une de mes montres préférée, mais surtout la plus adaptée à mes besoins...
> 
> La caisse en céramique ça change la vie en comparaison avec tout le reste qui raye !
> Tu sais je porte les montres dans toutes les conditions imaginable, donc céramique c'est TOP !!
> ...


Superbe et originale.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Vindredi 🍷🍷


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*SAUMUR*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Aujourd'hui, la G-Shock 5600, « pimpée » à moindre coût.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon Samedi les gars!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une montre diabolique afin de lutter contre la grisaille ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Déjeuner avec ma maman, vaccinée, alors on fait un peu sobre.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Déjeuner avec ma maman, vaccinée, alors on fait un peu sobre.


J'adore cette Longines 👌


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cave Dweller ''S''


Elle est superbe, et le bracelet engineer, c'est un super combo.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'adore cette Longines


Merci, il faut que je la porte plus souvent, mais comme j'ai fait remplacer le cristal, je suis timoré...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Elle est superbe, et le bracelet engineer, c'est un super combo.


Merci 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai alterné ces deux plongeuses abordables aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Déjeuner avec ma maman, vaccinée, alors on fait un peu sobre.


C'est chouette ça 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cave Dweller ''S''


Elle envoie bien celle là, très virile 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai alterné ces deux plongeuses abordables aujourd'hui


La bleue est française ? Je lis France sur le bas du cadran 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> La bleue est française ? Je lis France sur le bas du cadran
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Moi aussi je suis curieux, je l'aime bien elle fait vintage.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Elle envoie bien celle là, très virile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci Alex j'ai eu 4 couleurs différentes de ce model.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Déjeuner avec ma maman, vaccinée, alors on fait un peu sobre.


Sublime, cette Flagship 😛😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une carrée pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> La bleue est française ? Je lis France sur le bas du cadran
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Oui c'est une Française en effet. Une vielle marque qui a été ressuscitée  ces modèles sont bien proches des originaux. 
La cadran est superbe, le boîtier bien. Par contre le bracelet métal n'est pas super. Très cheap. Je ne peux aussi remonter le mouvement à la couronne et j'ai contacté Wolbrook. J'attend la réponse.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aie c'est embêtant pour le mouvement, une fois à l'heure tu dois la garder sur un winder ?

Pourtant la marque ne sonne pas français, c'est marrant 

En tout cas bien sympa le cadran 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> Sublime, cette Flagship


Merci !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Elle est arrivée ! 

Vraiment bien finie, mais je vais lui offrir un bracelet cuir, celui-ci est de bonne qualité mais je n'aime pas le dernier lien, trop protubérant par rapport aux cornes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Félicitations 👍


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster aujourd'hui.
ça fait trois semaines quasiment sans changement.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bonne fds les gars! Nous avons reçu 20 cm de neige hier


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne fds les gars! Nous avons reçu 20 cm de neige hier


La vache c'est cool ça non ?

Tjrs cool celle ci 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> La vache c'est cool ça non ?
> 
> Tjrs cool celle ci
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Pas si cool rendu fin Avril 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne fds les gars! Nous avons reçu 20 cm de neige hier


Juste deux chez nous. On s'en tire pas si mal.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bonne fds les gars! Nous avons reçu 20 cm de neige hier


Très chouette.
Le bracelet n'est pas d'origine, j'imagine ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

WTSP said:


> View attachment 15844867


Belle !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une Addies « Deepseahunter ».
Assez impressionné par la qualité générale.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton depuis ce matin.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement pour cette Seiko Worldtimer.
Ici sous le Soleil du matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Très chouette.
> Le bracelet n'est pas d'origine, j'imagine ?


Merci! Non effectivement, normalement elle est sur bracelet mais j'aime bien le rendu de ce cuir.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La vieille Tortue Camo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

J'ai gardé mon clone ces jours-ci.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Alpha sur cuir cette fois.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Désolé pour la qualité.
Celle ci m'a été offerte pour mes 30 ans a l'université du Kentucky !
Sympa chrono quartz.
Pas super amoureux du clasp deployment.
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







pour moi ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une pilote faite maison pour ce week-end.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Elle a besoin d'aide, les aiguilles vivent et bougent dans tous les sens et ne connaît pas l'heure !









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

En train de boire un mint julep because derby day. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Elle a besoin d'aide, les aiguilles vivent et bougent dans tous les sens et ne connaît pas l'heure !


Vraiment jolie.

Une révision s'impose, il faut la remettre sur pieds, cette petite 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un NATO blanc&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia ce matin.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Orient Star ce matin.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un petit doublé avec cette amphibie accompagnée d'une horloge de char russe.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Yonger & Bresson.
La première des quatre que j'ai achetées.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours très bien, la _*La Boissière*_ ?

Pour ma part, toujours avec la _Sous-Marine_&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Aie c'est embêtant pour le mouvement, une fois à l'heure tu dois la garder sur un winder ?
> 
> Pourtant la marque ne sonne pas français, c'est marrant
> 
> ...


Ils s'occupent de tout, ils on été super côté service client. 
Il me trade qu'elle me revienne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous et un excellent vendredi. Vivement le week-end.

Farer Carnegie


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Changé le bracelet, plus confortable.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Stowa Antea 
Bon week end à tous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ils s'occupent de tout, ils on été super côté service client.
> Il me trade qu'elle me revienne


C'est cool ça Brice 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beaucoup de lit télé aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carré pour moi&#8230;


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bon weekend!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche les gars 
Changement 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster 4.
Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi (du coup, photos d'hier itou)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Mach 2000 LED*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai craqué 
Bon ça c'est fait !









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une LoreHulk pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230; ravi de ce nouveau bracelet ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Évidemment la petite dernière...























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

On m'a offert ça. Elle est plus agréable à porter que je ne l'imaginais.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> La même qu'hier pour moi&#8230; ravi de ce nouveau bracelet


Ça rend pas mal en tout noir. Les Mach que j'ai vu passer avaient souvent des touches de couleurs vives. Ça change.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Ça rend pas mal en tout noir. Les Mach que j'ai vu passer avaient souvent des touches de couleurs vives. Ça change.


Il y a plusieurs modèles dans cette gamme, dont une réédition du chrono de 1974 qui existe avec les célèbres poussoirs colorés :










À côté du _7734_ d'époque de mon père :


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Évidemment la petite dernière...
> View attachment 15876859
> View attachment 15876860
> View attachment 15876861
> ...


Jolie plongeuse Alex!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TBBT watch* pour moi ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Encore une fabrication maison...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> *TBBT watch* pour moi


Ha ha....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Encore une fabrication maison...


Sympa cette fabrication 

Je porte aussi ma fabrication aujourd'hui 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Suisse je dirais ? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Suisse je dirais ?


Californienne pur jus si j'en crois sa page Wikipedia ?

Qui joue "Penny" dans l'excellente série *The Big Bang Theory* (d'où le gif au-dessus).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une autre pour le soir









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Une chinoise compliquée pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end à tous









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15883986


Quelle heure est-il, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment lire l'heure sur ce cadran ?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Le bracelet se marie bien sur celle ci 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Quelle heure est-il, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment lire l'heure sur ce cadran ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


il est 12 h 58 sur cette photo.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le bracelet se marie bien sur celle ci


Merci Alex 😊

C'est un nouveau. J'en suis super content 🤗


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Spinnaker pour ces quelques jours


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour @Reno 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15886522
> View attachment 15886523
> View attachment 15886524
> 
> ...


Belle association avec ce bracelet aussi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Belle association avec ce bracelet aussi.


Oui ça va bien ensemble, ça fait drôle d'avoir une bande plastique de cette couleur ( genre cuir ), je vais prendre l'habitude je pense 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

des années 80 pour moi&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bcp de route aujourd'hui...
View attachment 15892578
View attachment 15892580
View attachment 15892581


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

C'est du whisky Reno ?
Sympa cette russe 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est du whisky Reno ?
> Sympa cette russe


C'est un *spiritueux* à base de malt, avec une finition en fûts de vins, laquelle donne des résultats TRÈS différents d'un flacon à l'autre&#8230; c'est vraiment remarquable.

Comme goût, on est clairement dans le registre du whisky (j'ai vu mentionner le cognac, dans un avis ; il y a un peu de ça aussi)&#8230;






Titre


Description




www.distillerie-guillon.com





À ce jour, j'ai goûté leur 'tourbé', le Banyuls (du brutal), et la dernière carafe est une finition en fût de Champagne, un vrai délice, très léger (c'est surprenant), qui glisse tout seul ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> C'est un *spiritueux* à base de malt, avec une finition en fûts de vins, laquelle donne des résultats TRÈS différents d'un flacon à l'autre&#8230; c'est vraiment remarquable.
> 
> Comme goût, on est clairement dans le registre du whisky (j'ai vu mentionner le cognac, dans un avis ; il y a un peu de ça aussi)&#8230;
> 
> ...


Merci pour le retour Détaillé sur cette liqueur, ça donne envie de trinquer évidemment 

Bien sympa la sophistication française sur les produits de consommation, on ne s'en rend pas toujours compte qd on est en France, mais après des années en Asie crois moi que ça manque énormément Hehe...

Si jamais j'en aperçoit lors d'une visite, je prendrai un verre en pensant à toi 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


>


Hmmm très jolie celle-là


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat sur Canvas


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hmmm très jolie celle-là


Ah ben&#8230; Kaley Cuoco, c'est un avion de chasse ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Ah ben&#8230; Kaley Cuoco, c'est un avion de chasse


Vraiment 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

K-21


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en quartz&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bleu 😎


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Du blanc pour moi avec cette Seiko Worldtimer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


>


😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du doré pour être raccord avec le soleil ?








53


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche à tous









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

DH aujourd'hui, pour des tons chauds.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Citizen promaster.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> DH aujourd'hui, pour des tons chauds.


C'est chouette ça 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon mois de juin 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Petite toolwatch avec cette *Casio G-7900*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une "petite" montre pour moi aussi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday vibes 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Ça sent le Soleil.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Quelque chose de plus léger qu'hier pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Super jolie !

By the pool aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> C'est chouette ça
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci !


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Du léger et agréable aujourd'hui :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'aime bien ça, c'est été relax...
Même si c'est tjrs l'été ici sur l'équateur 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'aime bien, cuir miel s'intègre bien avec les notes en or rose...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On ne peut pas reprocher à la mm300 de ne pas être lisible 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une de plus, pourquoi pas 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon week end.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Untel said:


> Bon week end.
> 
> View attachment 15936415


Enfin un compatriote 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je n'osais plus poster 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'ai été absent pendant la semaine&#8230; j'avais ça avec moi :










mais je n'en ai finalement porté que deux sur tout le lot :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*86*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quelle merveille 😍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Sous-Marine*_ ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Quelle merveille


Merci l'ami 
Il a l'air de faire beau vers chez toi 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
ExpII


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami
> Il a l'air de faire beau vers chez toi


On va se taper une semaine trèèèèèèès chaude&#8230; les nuits qui viennent vont être pénibles&#8230; mais ça va un peu se calmer en fin de semaine ⛈


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre Perlon&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Poljot pour moi ces derniers jours.
(La photo est vieille, je ne suis pas fou au point de mettre un pull en ce moment...)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bleue comme le ciel et la piscine.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pareil (mais sans la piscine ? ), la bleue du jour&#8230;


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Il a plu un peu, alors je porte une sorte de baromètre...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Longines, Brice 🤗

Une nouvelle ? 😃


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Du bleu aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bonne semaine à tous


Ahhh superbe celle-là Brice 👌


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Je viens de recevoir cette PVD Zixen Hydromatic, j'essaie le jaune pour cet été!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


>


Wow. Super sympa cette YB


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ahhh superbe celle-là Brice


Merci beaucoup. Je suis ravie de cette acquisition.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Je viens de recevoir cette PVD Zixen Hydromatic, j'essaie le jaune pour cet été!


Très sympa 
J'ai un faible pour l esthétique des boîtiers compressor 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Très sympa
> J'ai un faible pour l esthétique des boîtiers compressor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci Alex! Malgré sa grande taille de 46mm x 56mm de long je l'aime bien.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre _perlund_ ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230; j'ai juste changé de bracelet ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Vacances ce soir, on se met au vert...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Reno said:


>


Tiens, un Alfista 😀 J'ai la voiture, il ne me manque que la montre 😉


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tiens, un Alfista ? J'ai la voiture, il ne me manque que la montre ?


? 

La mienne est une vieille (1998) 156 1,6l que je conduis depuis 2001. 
Ma précédente était un coupé Sprint 1,3l de 1984 que j'ai conduit de 1992 à 2001. Bonnes bagnoles ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Reno said:


> ?
> 
> La mienne est une vieille (1998) 156 1,6l que je conduis depuis 2001.
> Ma précédente était un coupé Sprint 1,3l de 1984 que j'ai conduit de 1992 à 2001. Bonnes bagnoles ?


La particularité des Alfas, mis à part que ce sont des voiures émotionelles, elle sont intemporelles. Je me souviens de la première fois que j'ai vu une 156 sur la route, elle donnait déjà un coup de vieux aux Allemandes pourtant toutes neuves, alors que dire de maintenant. Malheureusement pour la marque, il n'y a que les puristes qui les apprecient à leur juste valeur et qui connaissent leur glorieuse histoire, ou même leur présent.

*Edité *pour "s" manquants, pourtant, les virages en s, je ne les rate pas ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Hamilton en vacances...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi, aujourd'hui sur bracelet acier rallye.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Vacances en bord de mer...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chinon


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Crâne&#8230;


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Reno said:


> Crâne&#8230;


Très jolie montre Reno, j'aime bien les crânes aussi, et, en tant que fumeur de cigars, j'ai le briquet qui va le mieux avec ta montre ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjours à tous 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Seiko pour moi aussi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite *COSMIC* pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne m'y ferais jamais, à celle-là 😛😍

Une pure merveille 🙏


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je ne m'y ferais jamais, à celle-là
> 
> Une pure merveille


Merci Reno 
A tors ou à raison elle est comme au premier jour avec son boîtier presque inrayable...
Et elle restera comme ça pour très longtemps, sans traces de vécu...

Mais le plus important c'est que j'en suis toujours fan comme au premier jour 

Jusqu'ici tout va bien

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi 🙄


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la même









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement... On est en lock down depuis un mois, ça commence à être long... 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

alex79 said:


> .
> View attachment 16007824
> View attachment 16007825
> 
> ...


Je n'ai jamais été un fan d'Omega, mais depuis que je suis sur le forum, je n'arrête pas de découvrir des pièces de plus en plus belles. C'est la première fois que je vois celle-ci, et je la trouve superbe!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Je n'ai jamais été un fan d'Omega, mais depuis que je suis sur le forum, je n'arrête pas de découvrir des pièces de plus en plus belles. C'est la première fois que je vois celle-ci, et je la trouve superbe!


Merci 
Il y a effectivement bcp de modèles Oméga, et en plein de couleurs différentes 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Cartier Santos pour moi aujourd'hui.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

De retour sur son bracelet d'origine 






























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quelle merveille.

J'ignore si Omega propose une option 'bracelet acier', mais il y aurait bien la possibilité de faire l'essai avec ce genre-là :

9.56€ 30% de réduction|Bracelet de montre en acier inoxydable bleu pour hommes et femmes, 18mm, 20mm, 22mm, extrémité droite, nouvelle collection | AliExpress










Je n'ai pas vu de version à embout arrondi.

À la rigueur, la maille peut se tenter :









6.02US $ 30% de réduction|Milanais 10mm 12mm 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm or Rose bleu acier inoxydable bracelet de montre Milan maille bracelet en métal Bracelets de montre | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





Vu le prix, ça ne risque pas grand chose ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon weekend à tous. 
Seiko Monster pour moi.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Quelle merveille.
> 
> J'ignore si Omega propose une option 'bracelet acier', mais il y aurait bien la possibilité de faire l'essai avec ce genre-là :
> 
> ...


Merci Reno, je galère à trouver un bracelet vraiment adéquate pour cette oméga...
Je vais jeter un œil sur tes liens 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la même 
Petite vidéo Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File 20210725_115359.mp4

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno, je galère à trouver un bracelet vraiment adéquate pour cette oméga...
> Je vais jeter un œil sur tes liens


Bah, je te dis, vu le prix que ça coûte, même si ça n'est pas concluant, tu ne risques pas grand chose.

Niveau qualité, ça fait des années que j'achète des bracelets ultra pas chers sur Ali ou la baie, et je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprises ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du doré pour ce Dimanche&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Justement, doré pour ce soir.
Un or bien orangé.
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Bah, je te dis, vu le prix que ça coûte, même si ça n'est pas concluant, tu ne risques pas grand chose.
> 
> Niveau qualité, ça fait des années que j'achète des bracelets ultra pas chers sur Ali ou la baie, et je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprises


Oui Reno, merci pour les photos 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Justement, doré pour ce soir.
> Un or bien orangé.


Jolie, la NODUS ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oli77 said:


> Justement, doré pour ce soir.
> Un or bien orangé.
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est sympa ça, c'est de quelle année ?
Sandwich dial donne une profondeur qui plaît 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Merci les gars. C'est la retrospect 2. Ils sont sur la 3 maintenant. Je l'ai eu début 2021 et j'imagine que c'était la version 2020. Un peu épaisse, très confortable, et bien belle, je suis d'accord. Petite compagnie de Los Angeles.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du bleu pour moi aussi :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille *ALPHA* titane pour finir la semaine&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Chrono Alpha pour aujourd'hui.
Bon weekend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end les amis 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Passage en mode _steampunk_ pour l'après-midi&#8230; ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Ventura*_ pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, ce sera *DEUX MONTRES* pour moi.










Je vais commencer avec le chrono :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Aujourd'hui, ce sera *DEUX MONTRES* pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En mood couronne l'ami Reno 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> En mood couronne l'ami Reno


Ouais mais&#8230; couronne Chinoise ? c'est plus raisonnable ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un peu de repos sur la terrasse.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore deux ALPHAs aujourd'hui&#8230;










en ce moment, la SUB :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du classique pour moi.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Sont vraiment chouettes toutes tes alpha! t'as la collection en entier?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Sont vraiment chouettes toutes tes alpha! t'as la collection en entier?


? non

Juste onze.

J'en parlais justement ici il y a quelques jours : ║█║ WRUW August 2021: 八月 2021║█║




































































































Si je compte celles de Madame :



















Plus une seconde SUB offerte à mon beau-père (100% identique à la mienne) et une SMP 'trois aiguilles' offerte à mon beau-frère :










ça en aura fait *quinze* à être passées entre nos mains ?

Super montres


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du coup, toujours avec la "jour-date", aujourd'hui sur lézard.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA toujours, mais on change d'inspiration&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier soir, une _*BURAN* Signal_&#8230;














































&#8230; aujourd'hui, une _*POLJOT* Alarm_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du violent ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est un violet foncé, ça donne quoi au soleil ça?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> C'est un violet foncé, ça donne quoi au soleil ça?


Le bracelet ? ? il tire plutôt vers le rouge foncé.

Je n'ai pas retrouvé de photo en extérieur &#8230; il faudra que j'en fasse, à l'occasion.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du doré pour refléter le soleil ☀


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Lol, j'ai lu violet, tu as bien écrit violent. Il n'y a rien de violet dans cette affaire, dehors où non.
Désolé.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Lol, j'ai lu violet, tu as bien écrit violent. Il n'y a rien de violet dans cette affaire, dehors où non.
> Désolé.


Ah ! Aucun soucis. Mais ceci dit, le bracelet est bien rouge sombre, donc selon le calibrage du moniteur, ça aurait pu induire en erreur 

Et j'ai des bracelets qui tirent vers le pourpre, du coup&#8230;










Bon là on ne se rend pas compte parce que j'ai fait le _fou-fou_ avec la balance des blancs, mais c'était pour dire ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du doré pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du doré&#8230;


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Wrong thread!! 😱 👍😷


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Thinline_ pour moi ?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonneau _*Yonger*_ dominical&#8230;


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Vostok Amphibia pour commencer la journée.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous 





































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week end à tous
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello,
Les vacances ont été l'occasion de déconnecter un peu d'internet.
Pour ces deux mois, j'ai surtout porté ça (et encore aujourd'hui)










Bon week-end.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous
> View attachment 16065480
> View attachment 16065481
> View attachment 16065482
> ...


The best one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Aujourd'hui C'était Seiko Monster.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon nous on déménage en octobre, destination bali... Je suis prêt au niveau plongeuses 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Wata, beaucoup de français à Bali?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oli77 said:


> Wata, beaucoup de français à Bali?


Oui le ratio est élevé, mais pendant l'épidémie bcp sont partis...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, du Français&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en tonneau&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon mois de septembre 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En squelette doré depuis hier&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Anadigit pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Yonger & Bresson pour aujourd'hui.
Bon dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille Française pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Yonger & Bresson pour aujourd'hui.
> Bon dimanche.


J'emboîte le pas en ce Lundi ensoleillé ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Yonger&#8230;

_*CHINON*_ pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en _*Yonger*_&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Jay-Z*_ sur cuir noir pour moi ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonneau Russe pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore en tonneau&#8230;


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Encore en tonneau&#8230;


Ça tonnotte fort l'ami 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La spéciale 300









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ça tonnotte fort l'ami


Ouais, je traverse une phase&#8230;

J'en regardais encore quelques-uns, ce matin&#8230;



















J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas une forme de boîtier très répandue, parmi les amateurs ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ouais, je traverse une phase&#8230;
> 
> J'en regardais encore quelques-uns, ce matin&#8230;
> 
> ...


Oui c'est vrai, maintenant que j'y pense on en voit pas beaucoup, et de toutes les montres que j'ai eu, aucune n'était tonneau ou même rectangulaire...
Quoique j'ai un petit faible pour les tags Monaco et JLC reverso 
Peut être un jour 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Longines* vintage pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Poulet sur tonneau ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

LOL a "poulet sur tonneau", ne serait-ce pas plutot tonneau sur poulet?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> LOL a "poulet sur tonneau", ne serait-ce pas plutot tonneau sur poulet?


Ça marche dans les deux sens 😁


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut at tous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 16121755
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Elle est super sur le bracelet caoutchouc. Comment elle est au poignet ? Pas trop épaisse our lourde ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est super sur le bracelet caoutchouc. Comment elle est au poignet ? Pas trop épaisse our lourde ?


Hello Brice 
Non c'est top dimensions et poid, je n'ai pas de problème avec, au contraire. 
Le harlex double dome inversé donne beaucoup de profondeur au cadran, et la lunette est très pratique avec son épaisseur. 
Facile à tourner et à ajuster même avec les mains mouillés.

La MM a de la présence...

Sympa ta Pam sur ce bracelet, ça va bien 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut at tous.


Superbe, Brice 👏

Tu l'avais déjà, celle-là, ou c'est une nouvelle ? 🤔


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

'Cricket' Russe pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Japonais, pour aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour au tonneau&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Changé le bracelet pour la première fois.






























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine les gars 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Lavalière*_ pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première _Yonger_ :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours celle ci









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Toujours celle ci
> View attachment 16135511
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous. 
La dernière, une écossaise alors, une petite marque indépendante de Glasgow où ils font les cadrans émaillés 100% à la main eux mêmes dans leur atelier. Sympa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oli77 said:


> Changé le bracelet pour la première fois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elles sont super ces Nodus


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La nouvelle *BOISSAC* pour moi 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore&#8230;


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elles sont super ces Nodus


Merci l'ami


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elle est superbe Reno  félicitations  est ce qu'elles sont toujours vendu en magasin en France les YB?
Beaucoup de jolis détails


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

La Batman depuis hier soir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elle est superbe Reno  félicitations  est ce qu'elles sont toujours vendu en magasin en France les YB?
> Beaucoup de jolis détails


Merci Brice ?

Celle-ci est un modèle de l'ancienne gamme&#8230; d'il y a 2~3 ans, je pense ?

Ces deux dernières années, _Yonger&Bresson_ a été un peu mis en sourdine par rapport à la place un brin envahissante de l'autre marque du groupe : *YEMA*. 
C'est sur cette dernière que toute la politique commerciale de AMBRE s'est portée.

Du coup _Yonger_ a été mis en sommeil, avec en particulier quelques quartz peu chers à destination d'un public jeune.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'en toper une (double fuseau horaire) pour la blague :









Yonger & Bresson "RÉPUBLIQUE" (Modèle...







www.watchuseek.com














Une seule automatique au catalogue ces derniers mois (la *TOURNELLES*, à mouvement japonais)










Là ils sont sur un _KickStarter_ en partenariat avec l'équipe design Suisse de Franck Müller&#8230;









Yonger & Bresson | Swiss Design French Made







yongerbresson.com














Je trouve un peu dommage qu'ils aient abandonné le mouvement maison, qui n'est plus disponible que chez YEMA.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la BOISSAC&#8230; ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La bleue









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du *coloré* pour moi, pour contraster avec le ciel gris ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Boissac…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Merci Brice ?
> 
> Celle-ci est un modèle de l'ancienne gamme… d'il y a 2~3 ans, je pense ?
> 
> ...


C’est triste de voir une vielle marque comme Y&B sur kickstarter. 
J’espère qu’elles sont mieux fabriquées que les merdes de Yema. Et leur service client est horrible aussi. 
Quelles autres marques ont ils?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


>


La classe.  et belles photos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aujourd’hui je porte ma AnOrdain Model 1 Teal. 

























J’aime beaucoup cette montre malgré que la taille soit plus petite que ce que je porte d’habitude. Elle est assez longue et épaisse pour ne pas disparaître sur mon poignet  malgré son petit diamètre de 38mm. Elle est tout cadran donc ça aide. 40mm serait parfait mais pas de regrets du tout sur mon achat poussé par plusieurs verres de bourbon.  c’est la faute au bourbon quoi.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Liked "c'est la faute du bourbon". Pas de crainte ici, je préfère le Rye.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue pour aujourd'hui









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> C’est triste de voir une vielle marque comme Y&B sur kickstarter.


Hélas, ce ne sont pas les seuls "gros acteurs" à utiliser ce mode de financement de nos jours 😒

Je suis également collectionneurs de figurines/véhicules STAR WARS (principalement les Kenner des années 70~80, celles de mon enfance). Et HASBRO, un des principaux fabricants, presque sans concurrents sur son segment, est également passé par la case 'financement participatif' (pour la barge de Jabba, et plus récemment pour le _Razorcrest_ du Mandalorian). Bon là au moins dans leur cas, c'était pour assurer la viabilité financière de "gros projets" un peu coûteux ; dans le cas de Yonger, je crains que ça ne soit parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas leur marché, et que finalement, le participatif leur permet de se projeter pour savoir s'ils vont ou pas lancer un modèle. Et je ne serais pas surpris si leur tonneau… n'est finalement pas produit, faute de clients 🙄

Franchement, je ne comprends pas ce qui leur est passé par la tête, sur ce coup-là.




> J’espère qu’elles sont mieux fabriquées que les merdes de Yema. Et leur service client est horrible aussi.
> Quelles autres marques ont ils?


Il y avait le Suisse CATENA à une époque qui faisait partie du groupe Ambre… je me demande s'ils n'avaient pas Paco Rabanne, aussi 🤔 et _Prima Class_, côté Italie. Mais je crois que tout ça a été revendu.

Je n'ai pas eu les dernières YEMA en main (mes plus récentes remontent à 2008) ; le principal reproche que je ferais aux "modernes" est d'avoir des tarifs trop élevés. Je pense que ce sont d'excellentes montres à 500€, mais au double, évidemment, ils tombent sur une clientèle beaucoup plus exigeante (et chiante).

Quant au SAV de Ambre (qui s'occupe aussi bien de YEMA que Y&B), à titre personnel, je n'ai eu que des expériences ultra-positives.

Ça a commencé par ma "vieille" Sous-Marine dont le tube de couronne ne se vissait plus. Après avoir eu quelques échanges par mails avec eux, je leur ai renvoyé pour réparation, hors période de garantie. Je m'attendais à recevoir un devis… deux semaines plus tard, je reçois la montres dans ma boîte aux lettres :

réparée ;
réglée ;
étanchéité refaite ;
un petit problème de chevrotement de trotteuse (classique sur un 8215) avait même été réglé 😳 alors que je ne l'avais même pas signalé !










Tout ça, GRATUITEMENT, alors que la montre n'était plus sous garantie 



Ensuite, comme j'ai profité des années où on trouvait les Yonger à mouvement maison en _ventes privées_ très régulièrement, je me suis constitué une petite collection (vu qu'on les trouvait à -70% 🙏 ).

Le soucis avec ces ventes privées, c'est que ça transite par des intermédiaires qui s'en foutent royalement, on ne sait pas comment ils traitent les produits, comment c'est stocké, expédié… et nombreux furent ceux qui reçurent des montres défectueuses/mal emballées (ça c'est le plus fréquent).

Pas grave, vu le prix, un passage par le SAV pour une petite révision était un faible prix à payer.
J'ai ainsi renvoyé

ma Chenonceau dont la vis de barillet s'était défaite (montre à l'arrêt au bout d'une semaine) : réparation rapide et nickel - et évidemment gratuite dans le cadre de la garantie de 5 ans.










ma Pyrate qui avait pris 6h d'avance le premier jour  (c'est beaucoup). Pareil, réparation rapide, nickel et gratuite, dans le cadre de la garantie de 5 ans.











Donc si tu veux, le SAV de Yema/Yonger, ça n'est QUE du positif.

J'ai eu plusieurs contacts téléphoniques par mail ou pas tchat avec Yonger (dans le cadre de l'achat de ma Saumur) ; j'ai eu Christopher Bôle (le fils de Pascal Bôle, le pdg de Ambre) en personne en direct, alors qu'il était à l'étranger à l'époque ; tout le monde était super réactif, très sympa et à l'écoute. Je leur avais en particulier demandé si je pouvais avoir un changement de bracelet (sur un modèle qui était pourtant soldé à -50% à l'époque).

Je voulais à tout prix ce combo :










Aucun problème, ils m'ont fait le changement. Et quand j'ai reçu la montre quelques jours plus tard, j'ai trouvé le bracelet d'origine dans la boîte (ils me l'avaient laissé, sans me le facturer 🙏 )










et c'est pourtant un TRÈS BEAU bracelet :













Moi, c'est ce genre de petits détails qui me rendent une marque attachante.


Par exemple, quand j'ai contacté HAMILTON, pour la Jazzmaster de mes 50 ans, je leur ai demandé si je pouvais avoir un changement de bracelet. Là je suis tombé sur une nana à moitié endormie, qui m'a signifié sans détours que, _non, ils ne faisaient pas ça_ 🙄

Je précise que c'est le même système de pompes rapides que sur la Yonger ; littéralement, ça prend 10 secondes pour faire le changement. Et on parle d'une montre à plus de 800 balles pour l'Hamilton.



Enfin voilà, c'est pour dire, de mon côté, Ambre, rien à redire. J'ai peut-être eu beaucoup de chance, à plusieurs reprises 😁 mais bon, si toutes les boîtes pouvaient avoir ce taux d'efficacité, ce serait pas mal.


Après, il n'est pas impossible non plus que le succès des nouvelles YEMA les ait un peu débordé, et que le SAV n'ait pas pu suivre. Parce qu'ils en ont quand même vendu les palanquées ces dernières années.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne lache pas la *BOISSAC*, tant que la nouvelle n'est pas arrivée 😂 (j'attends une _BELCASTEL_ à réserve de marche)















































Et j'attends celle-ci :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Je porte la nouvelle Raven Airfield et je l’aime beaucoup sur ce bracelet canvas fait d’un sac de l’armé américaine. 
Bon vendredi à tous 
















USA


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je ne devrais pas avoir cette montre au poignet (il y a un pataquès en cours avec la vente)… mais comme ça ne se débloquera pas avant la semaine prochaine, je prends un peu d'avance 🙄

*Y&B BELCASTEL*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Elles est tes joli Reno. Je ne suis pasPar contre. Que se passe t’il


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai 973 sur bracelet caoutchouc OP
Jàdore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Hélas, ce ne sont pas les seuls "gros acteurs" à utiliser ce mode de financement de nos jours
> 
> Je suis également collectionneurs de figurines/véhicules STAR WARS (principalement les Kenner des années 70~80, celles de mon enfance). Et HASBRO, un des principaux fabricants, presque sans concurrents sur son segment, est également passé par la case 'financement participatif' (pour la barge de Jabba, et plus récemment pour le _Razorcrest_ du Mandalorian). Bon là au moins dans leur cas, c'était pour assurer la viabilité financière de "gros projets" un peu coûteux ; dans le cas de Yonger, je crains que ça ne soit parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas leur marché, et que finalement, le participatif leur permet de se projeter pour savoir s'ils vont ou pas lancer un modèle. Et je ne serais pas surpris si leur tonneau… n'est finalement pas produit, faute de clients
> 
> ...


Honnêtement je suis content pour toi et ça fait plaisir de voir que certains clients ont eu des expériences positives. Ce n’est pas que le SAV mais leur qualité et QC laissent à désirer ces temps ci. Trop de clients ont des problèmes. Moi je ne rachèterai jamais une Yema et laisse savoir aux personnes intéressées le niveau inacceptable de qualité/QC/SAV


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Elles est tes joli Reno. Je ne suis pasPar contre. Que se passe t’il


Merci Brice.

Oh, c'est un merdier sur le site d'où elle vient (VINTED, pour ne pas le nommer)… le vendeur avait décrit la montre comme "état neuf, portée une dizaine de fois", et quand je l'ai reçue, j'ai vu que le bracelet était marqué comme si la montre avait été portée un an tous les jours 🙄 des marques, le cuir assombri… un passant s'était fait la malle, et l'embout était même décollé 😡 bref, j'étais pas content.

J'ai recontacté le vendeur, pour lui signaler le(s) problème(s), photos à l'appui… je lui ai demandé un remboursement partiel pour le rachat d'un bracelet (pas grand chose, je demandais 15€ alors que les bracelets cuir chez Yonger, c'est plutôt 70).

Le mec a accepté.

Et c'est là où le site a foutu la merde : ils m'ont remboursé la commande, et demandé que je renvoie la montre  il a fallu que je les recontacte pour leur expliquer la situation, mais leur temps de réaction est nullissime… comme le SAV s'arrête le Vendredi, ça renvoie le problème à Lundi, et entretemps, je ne sais pas sur quel pied danser.

J'ai déjà passé plusieurs commandes sur ce site, il n'y a jamais eu aucun soucis. C'est la première fois que j'ai affaire à leur SAV, et il est *NUL*. 

Du coup, j'ai la montre sous les yeux, mais j'ignore si je vais devoir la renvoyer. Et je ne peux donc pas en profiter. Je suis furax 😡


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Honnêtement je suis content pour toi et ça fait plaisir de voir que certains clients ont eu des expériences positives. Ce n’est pas que le SAV mais leur qualité et QC laissent à désirer ces temps ci. Trop de clients ont des problèmes. Moi je ne rachèterai jamais une Yema et laisse savoir aux personnes intéressées le niveau inacceptable de qualité/QC/SAV


Je te dis, ça s'est peut-être dégradé du fait du succès de leurs ventes côté YEMA (parce qu'ils en ont quand même fourgué un bon paquet)…

Moi de mon côté, ça toujours été impeccable. Rapide, efficace (et gratuit 🤗 ).


Et puis il y a toujours l'effet déformant d'internet.

Il faudrait faire le compte du nombre de déçus du SAV. Tu vas peut-être arriver à une *cinquantaine* de personnes tous sites confondus… ce qui veut dire qu'à côté, tu as plusieurs milliers de clients qui

n'ont eu aucun problème avec leur montre (j'en connais personnellement) ;
ont eu une expérience positive avec le SAV de Ambre ((j'en connais aussi  )

C'est toujours rageant d'avoir un produit neuf qui ne fonctionne pas, et il vaut mieux ne jamais avoir affaire au SAV (j'en sais quelque chose en ce moment-même 😤 ) mais à titre personnel, ce n'est vraiment pas un grief que je ferais à Ambre.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Belcastel* sur bracelet acier…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, toujours la même


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Pour moi, toujours la même


C'est la nouvelle Reno ? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> C'est la nouvelle Reno ?


Oui. La seconde Yonger que j'ai fait rentrer ces dernières semaines… sauf que celle-ci est toujours dans les limbes, dans la mesure où la situation n'est pas réglée avec le site de vente 

Le vendeur est OK pour un rabais, mais le site doit statuer (d'ici demain, normalement).

C'est exaspérant ; j'ai cette montre sous les yeux, mais je ne sais toujours pas si je pourrais la garder au bout du compte


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Oui. La seconde Yonger que j'ai fait rentrer ces dernières semaines… sauf que celle-ci est toujours dans les limbes, dans la mesure où la situation n'est pas réglée avec le site de vente
> 
> Le vendeur est OK pour un rabais, mais le site doit statuer (d'ici demain, normalement).
> 
> C'est exaspérant ; j'ai cette montre sous les yeux, mais je ne sais toujours pas si je pourrais la garder au bout du compte


Aie aie c'est frustrant j'imagine.
J'espère que ça être réglé rapidos 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Aie aie c'est frustrant j'imagine.
> J'espère que ça être réglé rapidos


Je me retrouve dans une situation curieuse : j'ai la montre, j'ai été remboursé, et le site de vente ne donne plus signe de vie, alors que la transaction a été annulée 

C'est un truc de fou.

Et le vendeur, de son côté, n'a pas l'air de se remuer pour débloquer la situation.

C'est très curieux 😓


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Je me retrouve dans une situation curieuse : j'ai la montre, j'ai été remboursé, et le site de vente ne donne plus signe de vie, alors que la transaction a été annulée
> 
> C'est un truc de fou.
> 
> ...


Bah c'est bon ça 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bah c'est bon ça


C'est un peu flippant, quand même 😅

Je n'aimerais pas trop me prendre d'ici quelque temps un message comminatoire du site qui me menace de m'envoyer les huissiers si je ne renvoie pas la montre 😱

Ça me semble fou que la vente ait été annulée comme ça.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'espere le mieux pour toi!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, on a finit par trouver une cote mal taillée avec le vendeur… je lui ai fait un paiement par PayPal… apparemment, le site de vente se fout de ce qui se passe en cas de litige, et renvoie l'acheteur et le vendeur dos à dos 

Je trouve ça très moyen, mais vu que c'est dans leurs conditions d'usage, je n'ai préféré pas prendre de risque.

Mais c'est hallucinant, je pense vraiment que j'aurais pu faire le mort ; je gardais la montre, j'avais eu le remboursement, et la transaction était close au niveau du site.
Je pense que le vendeur n'avait plus aucun recours, hormis de lancer une procédure… pour une centaine d'euros 😓 inutile d'y songer.


Enfin bon.

Du coup, je profite de "ma" montre :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Félicitations, elle est belle


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Félicitations, elle est belle


Merci Olivier 🙌


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger_ itou… maintenant qu'elle est mienne 😇


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Bon, on a finit par trouver une cote mal taillée avec le vendeur… je lui ai fait un paiement par PayPal… apparemment, le site de vente se fout de ce qui se passe en cas de litige, et renvoie l'acheteur et le vendeur dos à dos
> 
> Je trouve ça très moyen, mais vu que c'est dans leurs conditions d'usage, je n'ai préféré pas prendre de risque.
> 
> ...


Tout fini bien
Pour la bonne conscience tu as fais le bon choix Reno.

Enjoy la nouvelle montre 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

En russe ce matin.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

En français









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Musée Stowa Antea pour ce dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Réserve de marche…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AnOrdain Model 1 Teal. 
Plus petite (38mm) que les montres que je porte d’habitude mais je suis bien content de l’avoir acheté. Elles est superbe avec un cadran émaillé fait main par les artisans à AnOrdain.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Reno said:


> Je te dis, ça s'est peut-être dégradé du fait du succès de leurs ventes côté YEMA (parce qu'ils en ont quand même fourgué un bon paquet)…
> 
> Moi de mon côté, ça toujours été impeccable. Rapide, efficace (et gratuit  ).
> 
> ...


Il y en a beaucoup qui ont l’air d’avoir des problèmes de qualité et SAV. Je peux te dire que mon expérience personnelle était horrible et problèmes jamais résolu après des mois de mauvaises communications. Terrible. Jamais plus.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _Belcastel_ pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Ltelers (Oct 13, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> AnOrdain Model 1 Teal.
> Plus petite (38mm) que les montres que je porte d’habitude mais je suis bien content de l’avoir acheté. Elles est superbe avec un cadran émaillé fait main par les artisans à AnOrdain.


Une très jolie montre. J'aime beaucoup l'association des couleurs et des textures, entre le cadran, les aiguilles, les chiffres et le bracelet.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et on continue en réserve de marche…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Where is Simon? @DMCBanshee 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ça fait effectivement un moment qu'il n'a pas posté


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Sous la neige? Doit y avoir au moins 2 metres la haut en ce moment


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Samedi soir









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Where is Simon? @DMCBanshee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


J'ai essayer de délaisser un peu le forum, le temps passe tellement vite ces jour-ci...

Ca va bien vous les gars?



oli77 said:


> Sous la neige? Doit y avoir au moins 2 metres la haut en ce moment



Ahaha non on est chanceux cette année, il fait encore 18-20 degrée, ca commence tout juste a refroidir là.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut DMC 🖐

Content que tout aille bien de ton côté !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En HAMILTON pour commencer la semaine…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> J'ai essayer de délaisser un peu le forum, le temps passe tellement vite ces jour-ci...
> 
> Ca va bien vous les gars?
> 
> ...


Simon is back 
Tout va bien merci... débordé avec notre déménagement mais on y arrive.
Nous sommes balinais depuis samedi dernier 

Qlq images pour illustrer tt ça, vue de notre maison sur l'océan et petit coucher de soleil d'hier soir 

j'ai même envoyé ma moto par container car ici les voitures c'est pas pratique. 
Du coup on garde juste une auto pour ma femme et les gosses et moi en deux roues exclusivement 












































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnifiques photos, Alex  

Ta famille est superbe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow super Alex, quel endroit magnifique! Profitez-en au max toi et ta famille, très heureux pour vous!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Magnifiques photos, Alex
> 
> Ta famille est superbe.


Merci Reno 
J'ai beaucoup de chance et j'en suis conscient...


DMCBanshee said:


> Wow super Alex, quel endroit magnifique! Profitez-en au max toi et ta famille, très heureux pour vous!


Oui carrément, sachant qu'on arrive d'une mega ville, enfin de la sérénité 
Les gens disent bonjour en te croisant, j'avais oublié à quel point c'est agréable... 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Zut j'ai oublié la montre 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Merci Reno
> J'ai beaucoup de chance et j'en suis conscient...
> Oui carrément, sachant qu'on arrive d'une mega ville, enfin de la sérénité
> *Les gens disent bonjour en te croisant, j'avais oublié à quel point c'est agréable...*


J'ai découvert ça en quittant la région parisienne, il y a plus de 10 ans, quand je suis arrivé en province 

Plus jamais de grandes agglomérations. Je laisse ça à ceux qui aiment


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la même pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore… aujourd'hui sur lézard ZRC fait main.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice Reno cette Hamilton 
Ca mesure quoi ?

Je porte la 012 aujourd'hui, et me laisse porter par la 12 00 
Une bonne paire
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'heure russe aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Nice Reno cette Hamilton
> Ca mesure quoi ?


En épaisseur, dans les *8 mm* 🤗

La lunette fait 39 mm.
Boîtier (couronne comprise), on est à 42 mm.

Entre corne de 20mm.

46mm de corne à corne.

Si tu veux jeter un œil : Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881



> Je porte la 012 aujourd'hui, et me laisse porter par la 12 00
> Une bonne paire
> View attachment 16189047
> View attachment 16189048


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Très chouette cette jazzmaster fine 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la même 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour moi…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une Russe pour moi…


Elle a un air italien 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk



Tu ne la lâches plus 

Et bonne bière (?) 🍺


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Elle a un air italien


O_O

Maintenant que tu dis ça… c'est la première fois que j'y fais attention.

Entre les index "en creux" qui rappellent un peu le cadran sandwich des PAM et la forme du boîtier, c'est vrai qu'elle évoque vaguement certaines plongeuses italiennes des années 60.

Bien vu 🙌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*BIG 0* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Demain je change promis, c'est juste que cette MM me fait vraiment kiffer 
Au plus je la porte, au plus je vois à quel point elle est spéciale comme plongeuse hehe









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'était un modèle sur lequel je lorgnais au début de ma collection (vers 2009/10)… mais ça représentait déjà un budget conséquent, à l'époque (elle devait tourner autour des 2 000 €) et ma boulimie naissante me cantonnait à des modèles plus abordables, afin de diversifier la collection.

J'ai toujours ma SKX009j











Le gros problème, avec SEIKO, c'est qu'on en voit vraiment partout, et qu'au bout d'un moment, quand tu en as vu défiler dix au cours de la même journée sur les forums, ça finit par devenir lassant.

La SKX est vraiment emblématique en ce sens… c'est une bonne montre, mais je ne peux plus la voir en peinture ; je sais que tous les jours, j'en verrais au moins deux ou trois. Ça devient vraiment ultra-lassant à la longue


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement de l'après-midi pour moi, toujours en Russe :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite Seiko 5 ce matin.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nouveau bracelet de crown and buckle.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Érreure de photo. Ce rye est bien bon.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la *BURAN*…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> C'était un modèle sur lequel je lorgnais au début de ma collection (vers 2009/10)… mais ça représentait déjà un budget conséquent, à l'époque (elle devait tourner autour des 2 000 €) et ma boulimie naissante me cantonnait à des modèles plus abordables, afin de diversifier la collection.
> 
> J'ai toujours ma SKX009j
> 
> ...


Haha oui je comprends ton point de vue, c'est vrai que trop de X tue le X.
Atour de moi pareil avec les rolex, je pense avoir eu ts les models au cours des années mais à force d'en voir sur tous les poignets, sans parler des fausses qui tournent... Eh bien ça m'a fait le même effet que toi 
Mega villes en Asie c'est la couronne Suisse de partout... Ça dérange 

La MM 300 ne m'avait pas fait vibrer à la base ( les modèles noires) et c'est en début d'année après en avoir acheté une bleue (sla023) que j'ai découvert les qualités de cette gamme.
Du coup après cette découverte, suivit d'une appréciation grandissante, je suis même allé en prendre une autre d'une autre couleur ( la sbdx012) 
Très belle finition, proportions adaptée pour moi, design top, ça passe sobre de partout, c'est un monstre pour les bracelets, une lisibilité à toute épreuve etc... 

Pour finir, ta skx sur Iso est bien sympa 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Haha oui je comprends ton point de vue, c'est vrai que trop de X tue le X.
> Atour de moi pareil avec les rolex, je pense avoir eu ts les models au cours des années mais à force d'en voir sur tous les poignets, sans parler des fausses qui tournent... Eh bien ça m'a fait le même effet que toi
> Mega villes en Asie c'est la couronne Suisse de partout... Ça dérange
> 
> ...


Faut admettre, la _MarineMaster_, elle fait quand même méchamment envie 😛

Tu parles de modèles colorés… je ne sais pas si j'ai rêvé, mais il me semble en avoir vu passer une récente avec un cadran vert foncé (?) (et des cerclages dorés ?)… c'était très chouette.




> Pour finir, ta skx sur Iso est bien sympa


C'est une montre qui s'habille facilement 🙂





































































































Mais bon… on en voit beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup trop…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Faut admettre, la _MarineMaster_, elle fait quand même méchamment envie
> 
> Tu parles de modèles colorés… je ne sais pas si j'ai rêvé, mais il me semble en avoir vu passer une récente avec un cadran vert foncé (?) (et des cerclages dorés ?)… c'était très chouette.
> 
> ...


Oui regarde la SLA047, elle fait baver 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui regarde la SLA047, elle fait baver


Ah voilà 👌










Ouais, c'est pas vilain 😌


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ah voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En vrai elle est splendide de qualité et les nuances de couleurs sont très harmonieuses...
C'était un dilemme pour choisir entre la SLA047 et la sla023 ( bleue).
J'ai opté pour la bleue car seiko ont trouvé ce bleue gris qui ressemble bcp au Patek nautilus, et je suis vraiment fan. Aussi la bleue n'a pas cet index bizarre à 3 pm...

Petite photos de rigueur
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Y&B* Belcastel_ pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La BOISSAC pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En avance sur la Toussaint…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours de belles photos Reno 

Bon week-end à vous tous 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Alex ! 🙏

Il y a *UN* arbre (cerisier ?) sur notre terrain (d'environ 2500m²) qui a un vague feuillage d'Automne 😓

En fait, ses feuilles sont plus marrons qu'oranges, mais avec une balance des blancs un peu adaptée, elles ressortent convenablement 😄

Comme par ailleurs, on a eu une lumière magnifique ces deux derniers jours (c'est fini, on a le retour du ciel gris et de la flotte depuis hier en fin de journée), ça a donné deux belles séries.

Mais aujourd'hui, c'est retour aux photos en intérieur, avec la tente et les spots 😅



En l’occurrence…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Petit air de famille. 

C'est le printemps ici aussi. Les arbres roussissent.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Allemande de l'Est, avant la Toussaint…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un petit chrono pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieillerie pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir, bonsoir…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Superbe! Est-ce-que le phosphor a ete rajoute ou c'est celui d'origine? Il parait bien vert.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Olivier !

Moi, je n'y ai jamais touché… et je ne pense pas qu'il l'ait jamais été. Mais sans garantie aucune. 
Je n'ai 'hérité' de cette montre qu'en 2007, j'ignore à peu près tout de sa vie avant ça, juste qu'elle était dans la famille (supposément à mon grand-père maternel, ce que j'ai toujours trouvé bizarre).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du _Chuiche_ pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjours les gars 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Incroyable paysage


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Incroyable paysage


Oui c'est chouette, quelques photos des dernières journées, avant de me remettre au boulot le 15 nov.
Je profite précieusement de chaque journée et visite les alentours, cette île à une culture profonde et zen. 

Tellement d'endroits sympa ici, demain je vais aller voir une cascade et prendre un bain "purifiant" comme ils disent ici 


































































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Oui c'est chouette, quelques photos des dernières journées, avant de me remettre au boulot le 15 nov.
> Je profite précieusement de chaque journée et visite les alentours, cette île à une culture profonde et zen.
> 
> Tellement d'endroits sympa ici, demain je vais aller voir une cascade et prendre un bain "purifiant" comme ils disent ici


Magnifiques images, vraiment 🙏 

Je ne me souviens plus si tu en avais parlé dans le détail ou pas… c'est pour le travail que tu es installé là-bas ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Plus une évasion de jakarta qu'autre chose, après dix ans... 
j'espère trouver un travail permanent ici.
Pour l'instant je tâtonne et devrais commencer une activité professionnelle mi novembre à temps partiel pour le développement d'énergies renouvelables et GNL.
C'est un début 




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

gkblues said:


> Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Nice 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Plus une évasion de jakarta qu'autre chose, après dix ans...
> j'espère trouver un travail permanent ici.
> Pour l'instant je tâtonne et devrais commencer une activité professionnelle mi novembre à temps partiel pour le développement d'énergies renouvelables et GNL.
> C'est un début


D'ac. Et Jakarta, tu y étais en expat ? (si c'est pas indiscret)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> D'ac. Et Jakarta, tu y étais en expat ? (si c'est pas indiscret)


Non pas du tout t'inquiète Reno.

Oui expat depuis 2008, j'étais partis pour 6 mois à la base et me voilà bien des années plus tard toujours ici.
J'aimerais rentrer en France mais j'ai passé trop de temps à l'étranger et me suis formaté et spécialisé sur des modèles professionnels très différents... donc je pense que professionnellement en France ça ne sera pas évident à 42 piges 

Du coup je reste, et on verra si bali colle... avec plus de retours aux sources pour voir la famille et les amis, et surtout profiter de la France qui est un pays extraordinaire ... 

C'est comme tout, la distance nous ouvre les yeux 



Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Petite Glycine Combat Sub* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Non pas du tout t'inquiète Reno.
> 
> Oui expat depuis 2008, j'étais partis pour 6 mois à la base et me voilà bien des années plus tard toujours ici.
> J'aimerais rentrer en France mais j'ai passé trop de temps à l'étranger et me suis formaté et spécialisé sur des modèles professionnels très différents... donc je pense que professionnellement en France ça ne sera pas évident à 42 piges
> ...


Je comprends tout à fait.

Mon frère aîné est dans le contrôle non destructif (plateformes/rades) et il est immédiatement parti bosser à l'étranger, dans les années 80… puis il avait connu une période de creux où il avait dû revenir en France… et rien que côté salaire, c'était juste impossible pour lui. Je me souviens qu'à une époque, il touchait en un mois ce que je mettais *plus d'un an* à gagner (évidemment dans des conditions de travail qui n'avaient rien à voir). Aujourd'hui, il part moins en Afrique, mais l'essentiel de ses contrats se font hors de France.

De toute façon, la France, pour le boulot, c'est mort, tout est sur-saturé. Sauf les boulots d'esclaves.


Pour y vivre par contre, c'est sûr, c'est plus agréable (surtout quand on n'est pas dans une grande ville).


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oui c'est bien dommage qu'en en soit là pour la plupart des gens en galère professionnelle dans un pays si beau...

Aujourd'hui j'ai mis la 012 sur un canvas gris, j'aime bien... A voir si ça reste haha

Les marinemaster sont géniales pour changer de bracelets, ça va sur tout 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour moi…


----------



## jacgul (Oct 28, 2020)

Ella a juste arrivé, il y a quelques jours, d'OWC. C'est magnifique, la qualité est très top.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour moi…


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Bonjour Fameurs!
Cette Longines regtangulaire me plaît bien car elle présente quelques ressemblances avec une montre de mon grand-père qui l'a portée dans les années soixante-dix.
Achetée ici au Vietnam via quelques trocs pour environ *220E*.
(Correction apportée à une erreur de saisie concernant la somme dépensée)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Bonjour Fameurs!
> Cette Longines regtangulaire me plaît bien car elle présente quelques ressemblances avec une montre de mon grand-père qui l'a portée dans les années soixante-dix.
> Achetée ici au Vietnam via quelques trocs pour environ *220E*.
> (Correction apportée à une erreur de saisie concernant la somme dépensée)


Absolument magnifique, EATT_VN  🙏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Yonger *BOISSAC*_ pour ce milieu de semaine ensoleillé…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour ce 11 Novembre brumeux…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Une Chinoise pour ce 11 Novembre brumeux…


Une finition sans reproche sur vos photos. Comment est-elle au niveau du rapport qualité-prix, SVP?


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Nouveau bracelet pour une française (semble-t-il) des années cinquantes)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Une finition sans reproche sur vos photos. Comment est-elle au niveau du rapport qualité-prix, SVP?


Merci EATT_VN 🙏

Rapport qualité-prix, "en dehors de ce monde", comme disent les anglophones 

Quand je l'avais achetée, en 2008, c'était la moins chère du quatuor que j'avais commandé chez ALPHA pour ma première commande. Elle avait dû me revenir à une *trentaine* d'euros (une quarantaine de dollars de l'époque).
Autant dire que le rapport qualité/prix, pour une montre automatique tout acier, avec bracelet acier à maillons pleins, et une finition plus que correcte était absolument parfait 🤗


Les prix étaient juste dingues, à l'époque. En plus de cette Day-Date, j'avais également commandé une SUB, une GMT, et une DAYTONA.

J'en avais eu pour environ 200 € les quatre 😅

La qualité des ALPHA est généralement très bonne (voire même _excellente_, aux prix de l'époque - elles sont un peu moins intéressantes de nos jours, même si ça reste d'excellentes montres).


La galerie est ici, si tu veux voir davantage d'images : Black leather for the Day-Date


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Merci pour les explications détaillées @Reno !
Le look de ton Alpha day-date me rappelle celui des Rolex... est-ce une coïncidence ? Ce parce que la marque chinoise à l'époque voulait profiter de la notoriété de Rolex (vendre des immitations sans enfreindre la loi de propriété intellectuelle, proposer des immitations Rolex "pour les pauvres")?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Merci pour les explications détaillées @Reno !
> Le look de ton Alpha day-date me rappelle celui des Rolex... est-ce une coïncidence ? Ce parce que la marque chinoise à l'époque voulait profiter de la notoriété de Rolex (vendre des immitations sans enfreindre la loi de propriété intellectuelle, proposer des immitations Rolex "pour les pauvres")?


C'est ce qu'on appelle pudiquement un "hommage".

Inspiré d'un modèle existant. Sans la marque, ni le logo.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

@Reno 
Ta Seamaster Cosmic avec fond hyppocampe en haut relief est une première pour moi. Je n'ai rencontré jusqu'à ce jour que des Seamaster Cosmic dont le fond est biseauté et le logo hyppocampe ciselé. Le mouvement est seulement accessible par le haut de l'écran?
Peux-tu m'en parler davantage sur cette référence. Merci d'avance et Bon Weekend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> @Reno
> Ta Seamaster Cosmic avec fond hyppocampe en haut relief est une première pour moi. Je n'ai rencontré jusqu'à ce jour que des Seamaster Cosmic dont le fond est biseauté et le logo hyppocampe ciselé. Le mouvement est seulement accessible par le haut de l'écran?
> Peux-tu m'en parler davantage sur cette référence. Merci d'avance et Bon Weekend


Je ne vais guère pouvoir t'en dire plus. C'est une montre que j'avais acheté à l'ami d'un collègue, au début de ma collection (en 2008, je pense).

Je me demande si ça n'est pas un assemblage (un boîtier d'une DeVille par exemple) avec un cadran de Cosmic.

EDIT : genre ça ➔










Je n'ai jamais vu non plus d'autre modèle similaire.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Je ne vais guère pouvoir t'en dire plus. C'est une montre que j'avais acheté à l'ami d'un collègue, au début de ma collection (en 2008, je pense).
> 
> Je me demande si ça n'est pas un assemblage (un boîtier d'une DeVille par exemple) avec un cadran de Cosmic.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu non plus d'autre modèle similaire.


Ah! C'est quand même une belle montre, surtout en ce qui concerne le bracelet... Merci pour m'avoir partagé cette histoire.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

En Vostok Amphibia aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Ah! C'est quand même une belle montre, surtout en ce qui concerne le bracelet... Merci pour m'avoir partagé cette histoire.


Le bracelet était juste un peu trop court… je lui ai donc rajouté une extension de boucle (LA solution ultime pour les bracelets vintages).










Celle-ci intègre en outre une partie extensible :











C'est vraiment une bénédiction pour les bracelets pour lesquels on ne trouve plus les maillons d'origine 🙌


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Aujourd'hui ma vieille montre de 77'


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







pour moi.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Untel said:


> En Vostok Amphibia aujourd'hui.
> 
> View attachment 16235830


"Very" attirante  @Untel 
Mon père portait en son temps une russe (Raketa diam. environ 32mm, plaqué or au look des années 50) ... montre qu'on avait perdu... Je cherche désespéramment une autre en son souvenir.
Où je suis (VN) les montres russes abondaient avant 1990, mais depuis les Jap et autres Asiatiques les ont remplacées.
Sans indscrétion @Untel, les Vostok comme le votre se vendent encore en ligne?


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Pour dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Sans indscrétion @Untel, les Vostok comme le votre se vendent encore en ligne?


Je me permets de répondre à la place de Yannick : tu en trouveras chez Meranom (et chez d'autres vendeurs) sans problème.

Le modèle exact n'est plus en stock, mais il y a celui-ci :









Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420379


Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian Classic 420379. Vostok 2416 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product,




meranom.com





ou celui-là :









Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420289


Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian Classic 420289. Vostok 2416 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product,




meranom.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Pour dimanche.


Quelle merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On continue avec les vieilles Suisses…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Toujours en plongeuse bleue mais originaire de beaucoup plus à l'est.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

EATT_VN said:


> Attirante "Très"  @Untel
> Mon père portait en son temps une russe (Raketa diam. environ 32mm, plaqué or au look des années 50) ... montre qu'on avait perdu... Je cherche désespéramment une autre en son souvenir.
> Où je suis (VN) les montres russes abondaient avant 1990, mais depuis les Jap et autres Asiatiques les ont proposés.
> Sans indscrétion @Untel, les Vostok comme le votre se vendent encore en ligne ?
> [/CITATION]


Bonjour,
Comme le dit Reno, un peu plus haut, elle est en rupture de stock chez Meranom. Chez Christopolcity.com aussi.
Mais on trouve encore des modèles assez proches comme on peut le voir sur les liens qu'il a donné.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

@Reno @Untel 
Merci pour les infos concernant Vostock Amphibians.
Connaissez-vous par hasard, SVP, où je peux trouver une Raketa "vintage" au look simple (sans date au mieux). Une qui ressemblerait à l'Oripsa en bas.
C'est rapport à une montre perdue de mon défunt père.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> @Reno @Untel
> Merci pour les infos concernant Vostock Amphibians.
> Connaissez-vous par hasard, SVP, où je peux trouver une Raketa "vintage" au look simple (sans date au mieux). Une qui ressemblerait à l'Oripsa en bas.
> C'est rapport à une montre perdue de mon défunt père.
> View attachment 16237879


Moi, pour les Russes vintages, je suis toujours passé par eBay : 





__





gold raketa vintage en vente - Montres, pièces et accessoires | eBay


Trouvez gold raketa vintage en vente parmi une grande sélection de Montres, pièces et accessoires sur eBay. La livraison est rapide.



www.ebay.fr





Faut farfouiller…


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Moi, pour les Russes vintages, je suis toujours passé par eBay :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui oui. Ce que je cherche est un peu spécial, à savoir un cadran blanc aux motifs en relief et en moiré (?) comme sur les cadrans Omega Seamaster modernes, et pas en rayons de soleil comme sur l'Oripsa postée en haut. Je me souhaite bonne continuation à moi-même donc 
En tout cas merci pour ton tuyaux.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> Oui oui. Ce que je cherche est un peu spécial, à savoir un cadran blanc aux motifs en relief et en moiré (?) comme sur les cadrans Omega Seamaster modernes, et pas en rayons de soleil comme sur l'Oripsa postée en haut. Je me souhaite bonne continuation à moi-même donc
> En tout cas merci pour ton tuyaux.


Mais juste pour bien comprendre : c'est parce que la montre de ton père était une _Raketa_ ?

Je pose la question parce que spontanément, chez eux, je ne vois pas de modèle qui corresponde à cette description


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Mais juste pour bien comprendre : c'est parce que la montre de ton père était une _Raketa_ ?
> 
> Je pose la question parce que spontanément, chez eux, je ne vois pas de modèle qui corresponde à cette description


@Reno 
Oui c'était bel et bien une Raketa. Le nom est bien resté dans mes souvenirs car pour moi c'était associé au mot rocket.
J'ai beau cherché sur le Net, ebay, autres forums montres vintages... sans trouver d'exemplaire semblable (remontage manuel, diam 32mm, plaqué or assez rouge au point de dire or-rose, cadran blanc avec motifs moirés en relief, indices heures en arabique).
La montre devait être produite et exportée au Vietnam fin des années 60 car mon père la portait depuis 1970.
La sienne ressemblait vaguement à la Raketa en bas (photo piquée sur le Net) mais avec un écran comme décrit plus haut, un boîtier qui faisait encore plus 1940-1950, un peu comme l'Oripsa en bas également.
Merci pour ta dilligence @Reno 

*__ Place aux photos __*
Raketa trouvée sur le Net qui pour moi est trop moderne par rapport à celle que je cherche en souvenir de mon père 









Mon Oripsa (calibre Hyppolite Parrenin)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vieille Suisse…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La petite nouvelle : une







NEWPORT


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Superbe.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Toujours en Seiko...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines HydroConquest Chronographe*

*


  




*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

🌚🌝


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Encore une plongeuse à cadran bleu mais Citizen cette fois.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

C'est l'heure du goûter.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe pour aujourd'hui…








_*1967*_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour attaquer la semaine…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette petite chose pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vieillerie…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Française…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia compense l'absence de Soleil.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai acheté une pile et 26 ans plus tard, elle remarche. 
Par contre besoin d'aide pour mise au point calendrier.























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai trouve comment metre la date au jour, mais la montre ne considere que des dates entre 1980 et 2018! 
J'ai par hazard mis l'annee 1982 et le 4 decembre etait un samedi. 
Boom.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

A l'heure et carrée.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut à tous 
J’aie récupéré ma Pelagos FXD MN21 cette après-midi. Super excité. Elle est parfaite


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> A l'heure et carrée.





oli77 said:


> J'ai trouve comment metre la date au jour, mais la montre ne considere que des dates entre 1980 et 2018!
> J'ai par hazard mis l'annee 1982 et le 4 decembre etait un samedi.
> Boom.


Elle est géniale, Olivier 👏 

J'adore ces ana-digits des années 80 

Pour le coup du calendrier, ça ne me surprend pas… la 'mémoire' dont devait disposer les puces de ces années-là ne devaient pas être énorme… il devait y avoir une date limite au-delà de laquelle ça s'arrêtait.

C'est chouette que tu aies pu trouver une équivalence fonctionnelle en tout cas 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut à tous
> J’aie récupéré ma Pelagos FXD MN21 cette après-midi. Super excité. Elle est parfaite


Magnifique, Brice 👏🙌👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Yonger DUMAS 🗡


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Elle est géniale, Olivier 👏
> 
> J'adore ces ana-digits des années 80
> 
> ...


Merci Reno, petit à petit je trouverais des piles et des bracelets qui marchent pour 1 ou 2 autres digitales.

Je la garde au poignet pour l'instant. J'avais envi d'une montre plus plate.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Heure sautante_ pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre TAO…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon vendredi les gars









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forcément, qd on habite à bali et bien on a que des plongeuses 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'heure Japonaise ce matin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une autre plongeuse









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même assiette à soupe qu'hier…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Moi aussi j'ai mis une plongeuse aussi et je suis pas près de la mer (Kentucky)!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je te suis 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Gris, froid, pluvieux… on surcompense


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Russe pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Russe…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'heure russe moi aussi.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement du dimanche pour cette Stowa Antea Museum.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'or, de l'or !


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> Encore une Russe…


... SLAVA 
Je baraguine un tout petut peu en russe


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Cadeau de Noel à moi-même et ce avant terme 😁
Bonnes Fêtes de Fin d'année.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EATT_VN said:


> ... SLAVA
> Je baraguine un tout petut peu en russe


Absolument.

Qu'ils ont réédité il y a quelque temps.





__





Наручные часы Слава Телевизор купить у производителя ЧК Слава: каталог, цены, фото


Каталог часов коллекционной серии Телевизор. ТД Слава - официальный производитель часов Телевизор.




slava.su


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en vintage…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Adding some color splash for the holidays 
Happy holidays all 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tu ne la laches plus, Alex 

Je me rends compte que j'avais oublié de poster celle du jour…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une modeste Chinoise pour commencer la semaine :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Chinoise…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Yema…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Megalove!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En _OVNI_ pour le dernier jour de 2021 👽


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

En attendant de me décider pour ce soir...


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Pour cette nouvelle année j'ai choisi ma Seiko worldtimer pour voir chaque heure qui fête le nouvel an.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonne année à tous les francophones de _WatchUSeek_ !


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Bonne année à toutes et tous.

Beaucoup de beaux tic-tac, de mouvement(s), de rubis & quartz, de calibres vintage ou non. 
Belle passion pour 2022 !




























(modèle unique assemblé maison)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bonne annee 2022 les francophiles!


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Cadeau de ma bien aimée. Je l'adore. D'ailleurs le bracelet est vraiment trop confortable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Bonne annee 2022 les francophiles!


Bonne année Olivier, et bonne année à tous !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pwanut said:


> Cadeau de ma bien aimée. Je l'adore. D'ailleurs le bracelet est vraiment trop confortable.


Sublime


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite seconde et réserve de marche pour moi 















































Et accessoirement, la crève 🤒… Madame est dans un état encore plus piteux que le mien.

Nous attaquons 2022 sur les chapeaux de roue.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

En espérons que ces n'est qu'un omicron.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Oui oh, c'est une crève. Espérons qu'elle passe le plus vite possible.

On est un peu plus fringants aujourd'hui, mais ça n'est pas encore la grande forme.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Newport*_ pour ma résurrection 👼


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome back. !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Olivier 🙏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Type 10* _"Croix du Sud"_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aviation hier, automobile aujourd'hui


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Je viens d'arriver sur le forum et je tombe sur ce thread, vu le nombre de pages et de montre partagées, je vais en avoir pour un bon moment. Quoi qu'il en soit les dernières sont top !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bienvenue à bord, Mantalo06 👋


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Reno said:


> Bienvenue à bord, Mantalo06 👋


Merci


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bienvenue sur le forum. 

Rodania millésime aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Type 10*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'heure russe aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, toujours en







…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année à tous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une modeste







d'abonnement pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, la Newport…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon weekend à tous.
Je commence avec une Hamilton.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La huawei gt3 que je viens d'avoir il y a quelques jours.
Vraiment impressionnant le niveau de finition et de fonctionnement avec tant de données...

Je recommande fortement et en plus c'est très abordable 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Très chouette cette Hamilton Reno.


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Très chouette cette Hamilton Reno.


Merci Alex 

Cadeau d'anniversaire de Madame pour mes 50 ans !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chrono quartz pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On continue à faire tourner les quartz des années 90…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fais tourner fais tourner !!! 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bleue j'aime









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis trois jours, aujourd'hui sur un cuir vert.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end les copains 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toi aussi Alex… et bonne fin de semaine à tous ! 🖐


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon dimanche 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un excellent lume cette marine master. 


Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Un petit chrono quartz sans prétention…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Untel said:


> Un excellent lume cette marine master.
> 
> 
> Bon dimanche à tous.
> View attachment 16384695


Sympa la stowa, c'est une antea non ? Si ma mémoire est bonne...

Oui les nouvelles MM ont une luminosité impressionnante et qui dure très longtemps...

La génération précédente est plus douce, même au niveau de la couleur.










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la stowa, c'est une antea non ? Si ma mémoire est bonne...


Oui c'est bien une Antea,m. Edition "museum" pour être précis.
Un régal. 



alex79 said:


> Oui les nouvelles MM ont une luminosité impressionnante et qui dure très longtemps...
> 
> La génération précédente est plus douce, même au niveau de la couleur.
> 
> View attachment 16384844


C'est appréciable.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sous le coucher de soleil à bali 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite seconde pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la même aujourd'hui…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours ça 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du léger pour aujourd'hui 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

… et je la garde au poignet aujourd'hui


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Du classique pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis Vendredi soir… aujourd'hui sur maille.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko worldtimer pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi ; aujourd'hui sur cuir châtaigne.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Du léger pour aujourd'hui


Extra léger effectivement 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Untel said:


> Du classique pour moi.
> View attachment 16398984


Très chouette 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne année lunaire 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La lune de miel continue…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore et toujours…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

J'ai ça sur le chemin... Premier pas vers GS, besoin de voir si ça colle...
Après plusieurs semaines de recherches sur une équivalence douce pour le portefeuille, j'ai opté pour cette sdgm003.

Tellement de commentaires positifs sur ce modèle en particulier.
Je vous dirais dans quelques jours 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du sino-germanique, mais on change de registre…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours du sino-germanique, mais on change de registre…


Tout en finesse Reno, ça mesure quoi ?
Ça a l'air balaise 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Tout en finesse Reno, ça mesure quoi ?
> Ça a l'air balaise


Le boîtier ne fait que 42mm (un petit 41 à la lunette), évidemment, sans la 'cantine'.

L'ouverture de cadran n'est que de 30mm, du coup la montre fait moins énorme qu'elle n'y parait 

Côté épaisseur, on est sur un petit 14mm… rien non plus de délirant pour ce style de montre.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Le boîtier ne fait que 42mm (un petit 41 à la lunette), évidemment, sans la 'cantine'.
> 
> L'ouverture de cadran n'est que de 30mm, du coup la montre fait moins énorme qu'elle n'y parait
> 
> Côté épaisseur, on est sur un petit 14mm… rien non plus de délirant pour ce style de montre.


Effectivement c'est raisonnable, je pensais que c'était plus, 
Tranquille ça passe partout ça 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et la grande sœur pour aujourd'hui 














































Mon second achat horloger de 2007, au tout début de ma collection. Accessoirement, comme c'est celle qui me sert de pendule de bureau (vraiment !), je l'ai sous les yeux tous les jours depuis une quinzaine d'années.

Ce matin, en la sortant de son support, après avoir réglé la date, j'ai voulu faire tourner le chrono… or celui-ci ne bougeait plus. J'ai retiré/remis la pile (qui avait été changée il n'y a pas très longtemps), mais rien n'y a fait, le chrono ne voulait pas partir. Il va peut-être falloir envisager de remplacer l'OS00 d'origine. Acceptable pour une montre vieille de 15 ans qui tourne sans interruption. Je verrai ce que mon horloger en pense.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Elle le mérite Reno 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, ma toute première automatique


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin, après une attende interminable, ma sdgm003 est arrivée.
Directe sur un de mes bracelet préféré 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je continue avec ça
Une petite merveille 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les piles sont arrivées, je peux enfin profiter de ma







d'anniversaire


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Petite *Tudor Smiley* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours celle ci... On dirait qu'il n'y a pas de verre...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La p'tite dernière, qui restera sans doute à mon poignet les jours qui viennent…


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Ce soir nous fêtons les 50 ans d'une amie. Du coup je porte la montre que je me suis offert pour cette même occasion quand c'était mon tour.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La valse des bracelets continue…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hellow 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du quartz pour moi…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours du quartz pour moi…


Chaque jour un nouveau combo 
Le boîtier est en quel matière Reno ? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Chaque jour un nouveau combo


Yep ✊



> Le boîtier est en quel matière Reno ?


C'est de l'acier (_plaqué ?_ je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une traduction exacte pour "IP") noirci.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Beuchat…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec la Beuchat…


Une équipe gagnante 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Une équipe gagnante


Yep 

Et d'ailleurs, encore aujourd'hui… sur alligator pour l'occasion :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TAO _Calibre_ :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement de catégorie avec cette Citizen promaster.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre *TAO* gigantesque pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Helloxxx









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille GP traficotée 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Français discret pour aujourd'hui 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec le parpaing 😅


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Chrono Alpha aujourd'hui.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement du jour pour une Seiko.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-21*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours la même 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Plus la même 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Bonjour
J'ai récemment fait cette acquistion, une Longines Flagship au remontage manuel, probablement cal 285. 
Le boîtier - mono-coque, plaqué or 10K - est signé Starwatch Co. ce qui suggère que la montre est mise en boitier aux US à partir de mouvement fourni par Longines en Suisse. Le cadran est noir avec indices et aiguilles plutôt intacts ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Une vieille qui marche toujours. Il faut la remonter souvent.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe 

Elle ne tient pas la charge, par contre ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Superbe
> 
> Elle ne tient pas la charge, par contre ?


Ben, elle a eu des petits problèmes (tour de piscine un soir tard, je te passe les détails), et malgré un nettoyage, séchage, elle a eu du mal a passer minuit. 
Pas facile de la faire réparer aux USA. Ils voulaient $1000! Alors, je la remonte souvent et ça l'aide a passer minuit. C'est magique!
Ah la la, enfin elle tourne bien quand même la petite.



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko worldtimer aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EATT_VN said:


> Bonjour
> J'ai récemment fait cette acquistion, une Longines Flagship au remontage manuel, probablement cal 285.
> Le boîtier - mono-coque, plaqué or 10K - est signé Starwatch Co. ce qui suggère que la montre est mise en boitier aux US à partir de mouvement fourni par Longines en Suisse. Le cadran est noir avec indices et aiguilles plutôt intacts ...
> 
> ...


Très chouette 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je suis en mode seiko addicte depuis qlq mois...
Je portais la belle noire, après la belle plongeuse pour aller à la plage, et je vie s de recevoir la belle sje073 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je ne pensais pas apprécié autant cette montre.
Vraiment très chouette, une finition parfaite, et le cadran est magnifique vraiment 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko moi aussi. 
La même qu'hier.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Juste pour le. Plaisir des yeux 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, une vieille quartz LCD pour ce Dimanche :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bcp de problèmes de connexion depuis plusieurs semaines, c'est frustrant...
Maintenant je dois me connecter sur vpn avant de pouvoir me connecter sur tapatalk, et ça marche une fois sur deux 

Sinon je vous passe le bonjour de bali 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours en mode seiko addicte 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Orient Star aujourd'hui.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cette seiko est super slim 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster 4


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

La 300 bleue 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Jolis reflets.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après plusieurs jours avec l'Omega LCD, je passe au *monolithe* 😎


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne journée









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonne semaine 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changement de montre... Et qlq photos supplémentaires de mon petit tour en moto ce midi 






























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Incroyable cette sje073
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Incroyable aussi cette sdgm003









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Speed pour moi 😎


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Etant donné les nouvelles du jour, je suis allé chercher la mienne.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Viva El speedy









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Uncle seiko offer un bracelet fabuleux pour la speedy pro 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Comme je suis très influençable et sensible à l'air du temps, je garde la Speed 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pas de changement de mon côté 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ça fait plaisir de voir cette speedmaster 

La bleue pour moi









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Alex 

Je ne la lâche pas depuis l'annonce de la collab SWATCH+OMEGA 😅


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Merci Alex
> 
> Je ne la lâche pas depuis l'annonce de la collab SWATCH+OMEGA


Bon je me répète 
Effectivement, cette montre mérite d'être portée plus souvent 
Une belle pièce Reno 

Oui, swatch fait bcp de bruit avec les nouveaux modèles.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la Speed… depuis hier, sur nylon blanc (anciennes photos)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Vraiment super ce Nato blanc, ca marche du feu de dieu!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Vraiment super ce Nato blanc, ca marche du feu de dieu!


Merci Olivier ! 

Faut dire aussi, la Speed, tout lui va


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end les gars 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bon week-end









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

un petit cocorico vite fait


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Photos pas du jour, mais j'ai ça au poignet :


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Sympa cette petite flygraf


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours dans les cartons… c'est la dernière ligne droite, on décolle la semaine prochaine 😓


En attendant, j'ai ça au poignet :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai du loupe ton annoncement que tu demenageais. Ou est-ce des vacances?


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Une Tape de Bouche bien appropriée pour la séance photo de la petite dernière.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tu vas dans quelle région Reno ?









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Une paire de photos de la semaine en bonus























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 16566845
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Ça c'est du bamboo!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> J'ai du loupe ton annoncement que tu demenageais. Ou est-ce des vacances?


Salut Olivier,

Non non, déménagement pour de vrai 

Les déménageurs ont terminé de décharger à midi… on va pouvoir souffler un peu (avant d'attaquer à nouveau le déballage des cartons 😅 )

Nous avons quitté la Champagne-Ardennes, et nous sommes arrivés dans le Loir-et-Cher 🤗


On est claqués. J'ai dit à Madame que le prochain déménagement, il faudra le faire faire entièrement, parce qu'honnêtement, les cartons pendant des semaines, à 50 ans passés, je commence à fatiguer 😓


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oli77 said:


> Ça c'est du bamboo!


C'est une tapisserie 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Salut Olivier,
> 
> Non non, déménagement pour de vrai
> 
> ...


Bon ça c'est fait Reno, j'espère que vous allez bien vous plaire 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Un cadran noir pour ce dimanche...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Avec trois jours de retard (ça y est, les boîtes à montres sont déballées  )


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

alex79 said:


> C'est une tapisserie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


🤣


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Avec trois jours de retard (ça y est, les boîtes à montres sont déballées  )


La boîte la plus importante !!
Le reste peu attendre haha

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La boîte la plus importante !!
> Le reste peu attendre haha


On est un peu au milieu des cartons (même si ça a pas mal baissé depuis avant-hier), mais on commence à y voir plus clair.

C'est vraiment la punition, les déménagements 😓


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Pour bricoler mes bécanes pendant que les AP RO Tantalum sont bien au chaud dans le coffre.

(Custom assembled CasiOak)


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon lundi de Pâques.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Je garde cette configuration qui me plaît bien 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, après une nouvelle journée de rangement, du bleu :


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Zenith El Primero 21 chromomètre 1/100ième de seconde. L'aiguille des secondes fait 60 tours de cadran à la minute.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Top cette zénith 

Plus calme pour moi avec ce cadran washi 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

l'heure de prendre un apéritif..


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Toujours ça 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tout va bien, Bali life 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Loir-et-Cher life_ pour moi 😅


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Alsace pour moi


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

ces derniers temps, de l'omega pour moi.
Seamaster la journée
et speed 3861en soirée pour accompagner le JLC de mon épouse.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, du blanc…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du classique pour moi…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

salon de thé ...en alsace...lol


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Pour moi, du blanc…


sympa cette 'squelette ' ; belles complications. j'aime beaucoup


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Belles montres! 
Et mort de rire le Delpech Mode dans le Loir-et-Cher Reno. 
Ça me rappelle la brume, la brulière, le sable et les champs.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> sympa cette 'squelette ' ; belles complications. j'aime beaucoup


Merci PFEN 

Je l'ai depuis 2009 (c'est une des premières de ma collection)… elle remonte à l'époque de la sortie de la CHANEL J12 céramique qui m'avait tapé dans l'œil… je cherchais une montre 'blanche' plus abordable, et j'avais découvert cette TIMEX "cœur ouvert" à réserve de marche qui m'avait bien plu 





oli77 said:


> Belles montres!
> Et mort de rire le Delpech Mode dans le Loir-et-Cher Reno.
> Ça me rappelle la brume, la brulière, le sable et les champs.


Merci Olivier 🖐

Ouais, _Delpech Mode,_ je dois cette découverte à l'administrateur du forum francophone sur lequel j'officie.
J'avais trouvé ça vraiment excellent 😂

Nous étions à Vendôme ce matin : shopping, et restaurant Indien 😋

Dans les rues, je suis en outre tombé sur la vitrine de cette bijouterie :


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Du classique pour moi…


Le classique c'est toujours bien l'ami.
Sympa cette francaise !
Depuis toutes ces années je n'ai pas encore eu de montre française au poignet, peut-être que j'en trouverai une le. Mois prochain lors de mon retour au bercail pour qlq semaines 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Du classique ici aussi... J'alterne avec ces 2 japonaises qui sont vraiment superbes...
Je galère à choisir laquelle porter quand je veux être classique 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Le classique c'est toujours bien l'ami.
> Sympa cette francaise !
> Depuis toutes ces années* je n'ai pas encore eu de montre française au poignet*, peut-être que j'en trouverai une le. Mois prochain lors de mon retour au bercail pour qlq semaines



Avec YEMA qui sort un nouveau modèle tous les mois depuis 3 ans, il y a pourtant de quoi faire ! 😅 









Site officiel YEMA® | Montres mythiques françaises


Maître horloger et marque française emblématique depuis 1948. Découvrez les rééditions de modèles de montres homme sports mythiques sur le site officiel de Yema.




yema.com






Les nouvelles MEANGRAF sont assez irrésistibles 😋









MEANGRAF SOUS-MARINE


Montre de plongée automatique équipée d'une valve à hélium pour les palier de décompréssion. Derniers exemplaires disponibles pour ce lot.




yema.com






Ça me donne envie de ressortir la vintage…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Avec YEMA qui sort un nouveau modèle tous les mois depuis 3 ans, il y a pourtant de quoi faire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Reno  maintenant je sais où m'aprovisioner...

La gmt est chouette 

Les autres plongeuses sympa mais à 39 mm ça va pas le faire.

Affaire a suivre 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Avec YEMA qui sort un nouveau modèle tous les mois depuis 3 ans, il y a pourtant de quoi faire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui j'ai oublié de demander si il y a un site spécifique pour les montres d'occasions ? Merci d'avance 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Américaine aujourd'hui. Californienne pour être exact.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Ah oui j'ai oublié de demander si il y a un site spécifique pour les montres d'occasions ? Merci d'avance


Un site, non… ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas regardé, mais les miennes viennent toutes de la baie (ou de Vinted pour les plus récentes).


Rien que les *YEMA* :

Vintages 70-80s'






















Collection _'Time of Heroes'_ de 2008 :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Côté Françaises, j'ai aussi topé ces deux autres ces derniers mois (toujours sur _Vinted_) :


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

puisqu'on parle ' française': ma Lip Genève reçue pour ma communion ( en 1969) 
elle fonctionne toujours parfaitement. n'a jamais connu la moindre revision. j'ai meme encore la boite d'origine 

bon dimanche à vous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour moi 🇨🇳


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Au sport allé zou j'y vais 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Une Chinoise pour moi 🇨🇳


les vagues du cadran ne sont pas sans rappeler celles que l'on trouve sur d'autres marques. les aiguilles sont jolies. cette montre chinoise me semble fort sympathique. je ne connais pas ces produits. je prend note.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

alex79 said:


> Au sport allé zou j'y vais
> View attachment 16588452
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


ouh là 
trop compliqué pour le vieux que je suis 
on dirait mon ordinateur .. en plus compliqué !! 
et ben, s'il faut ça pour faire du sport... je pense que je vais suivre les conseils de mon cardiologue 
de la marche.. sans forcer... et pour les pulsations... à mon age... pas de danger .. elles ne montent que lorsque je vois une excellente bouteille de vin .. et bien sûr.. des montres !!! bonne journée à vous, camarades français


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> ouh là
> trop compliqué pour le vieux que je suis
> on dirait mon ordinateur .. en plus compliqué !!
> et ben, s'il faut ça pour faire du sport... je pense que je vais suivre les conseils de mon cardiologue
> de la marche.. sans forcer... et pour les pulsations... à mon age... pas de danger .. elles ne montent que lorsque je vois une excellente bouteille de vin .. et bien sûr.. des montres !!! bonne journée à vous, camarades français


On est dans le même camp, je préfère 3 aiguilles et une bonne bouteille 

Bon sinon. .. Il n'y a cas mettre le machin sur le poignet, le reste se fait automatiquement sur le machin et le portable.
Ça mesure le rythme cardiaque, les pas, le stress, les calories, l'oxygène dans le sang, les cycles de sommeil, l'altitude, le gps etc...

À l'emploi il faut juste porter le machin, et ça envoie des rapports régulièrement 

Très user friendly 



Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Au sport allé zou j'y vais



Ça c'est du tableau de bord ! 🙌


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

question tableau de bord, je suis plus habitué à ce genre-ci ..
et oui, parfois c'est du sport.. que de regarder le tableau de bord de son véhicule  à

bonne journée


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Ça c'est du tableau de bord !


Oui toutes les complications du monde sur un écran 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> question tableau de bord, je suis plus habitué à ce genre-ci ..
> et oui, parfois c'est du sport.. que de regarder le tableau de bord de son véhicule  à
> 
> bonne journée
> ...


Ah oui ça se porte en conduisant une auto à deux portes qui ronronne 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

notez sur la photo du tableau de bord ( ci dessus édité) que c'est aussi compliqué a régler que la montre du collègue


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

alex79 said:


> Ah oui ça se porte en conduisant une auto à deux portes qui ronronne
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


c'est le cas..
enfin, la petite anglaise/allemande de madame ronronne..
et la grosse US ronfle fort...


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

p'feu..
je suis vraiment nul..
impossible de mettre 2 photos a la suite sur ce forum.
a chaque fois, je suis obligé d'éditer puis d'ajouter !!! 
je ne suis vraiment pas doué.. !!
bonne journée.
ma journée de retraité est chargée..
il y a de la lecture dans la presse ce matin !! je sens que je vais être vite fatigué.

bonne journée à vous.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> c'est le cas..
> enfin, la petite anglaise/allemande de madame ronronne..
> et la grosse US ronfle fort...
> 
> ...


C'est beau, j'espère que les points ne prennent pas de claque 
Ça doit être dur de suivre toutes les règles de conduite en France avec un jouet comme ça. 

Belle auto 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> p'feu..
> je suis vraiment nul..
> impossible de mettre 2 photos a la suite sur ce forum.
> a chaque fois, je suis obligé d'éditer puis d'ajouter !!!
> ...


Ça m'arrive aussi, pas de stress 
Bonne journée 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

alex79 said:


> C'est beau, j'espère que les points ne prennent pas de claque
> Ça doit être dur de suivre toutes les règles de conduite en France avec un jouet comme ça.
> 
> Belle auto
> ...


toujours 12 points. l'Allemagne toute proche de chez moi autorise quelques 'envies' inavouables.
les montagnes ( foret noire / alpes suisses et les vosges ) permettent quelques bonnes sensations entre 2 virages sans pour autant être ' hors des clous'. 
un peu comme avec les montres.. 
des objets pas vraiment utiles mais oh combien agréables pour le peu qu'on s'y intéresse.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







pour aujourd'hui…



Et l'accoutrement qui va avec…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Une vieille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


très chic & classieux. "_félicitations"_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> très chic & classieux. "_félicitations"_


Je me suis senti d'humeur _Peaky Blinders_, ce matin 😄


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> les vagues du cadran ne sont pas sans rappeler celles que l'on trouve sur d'autres marques. les aiguilles sont jolies. cette montre chinoise me semble fort sympathique. je ne connais pas ces produits. je prend note.




L'une des premières montres de ma collection (débutée en 2007) est une Speedmaster 🙏




















J'ai donc développé assez tôt un _certain intérêt_ pour *Omega*… hélas, mes revenus ne me permettaient pas de me constituer la collection dont je rêvais dans cette marque (être pauvre, c'est moche 😓 ), par conséquent, j'ai rapidement dû m'orienter vers une solution plus _pérenne_ pour mon compte en banque 😁 c'est là que j'ai découvert les hommages (et incidemment, WatchUSeek).

Et voilà ce que ça donne (dans diverses "marques") :














































Et j'en suis très content 😄


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Une vieille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La class Reno !! 
Pourquoi coder le visage haha... Je sais je sais c'est pas la première fois que je sors cette remarque 

C'est une tenue quotidienne pour le boulot ou une occasion particulière ? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Photo d'hier, mais j'ai gardé la marine master bleue sur un bracelet nylon d'uncle seiko qui est très confortable pour le quotidien à Bali.
A savoir moto, piscine, plage et occasionnellement du travail  

Je plaisante sur le travail, je suis bien busy sur le secteur de l'énergie 

Petit arc en ciel en bonus, double arc en ciel... 

















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> La class Reno !!
> Pourquoi coder le visage haha... Je sais je sais c'est pas la première fois que je sors cette remarque


Je suis un garçon discret 😌




> C'est une tenue quotidienne pour le boulot ou une occasion particulière ?


J'aime bien m'habiller, et je n'en ai plus vraiment l'occasion… du coup, de temps en temps, me prend l'envie de sortir un costard "juste comme ça". C'est tout le paradoxe de nos générations (je suis né en 1971), de n'avoir jamais été _obligé_ de porter le costume pour le travail… du coup, c'est devenu un plaisir, plus du tout une contrainte. À l'époque où je bossais encore, j'étais souvent en costume… mais les derniers temps, ça s'était relâché, et je ne portais plus de cravate (plus personne n'en portait, même parmi les 'anciens').


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Je suis un garçon discret 😌
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je vous parlerais bien des tenues vestimentaires que je portais lorsque j'étais " d'active" mais entre le vert kaki, les diverses tenues A3, B1, B2, C et j'en passe.. je risquerais d'écorcher ces yeux sensibles méritant d'être ménagés pour mieux profiter de ces " garde temps" présentés ici.
je vous propose "quelques bulles" puis de lever nos verres en honneur aux montres et aux plaisirs qu'elles nous procurent.

bonne soirée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> je vous parlerais bien des tenues vestimentaires que je portais lorsque j'étais " d'active" mais entre le vert kaki, les diverses tenues A3, B1, B2, C et j'en passe.. je risquerais d'écorcher ces yeux sensibles méritant d'être ménagés pour mieux profiter de ces " garde temps" présentés ici.


Ah, un ancien militaire ! 😄

Pour ma part, je n'ai connu que le treillis durant ma PM et les classes (et le magnifique survêtement "butagaz" bleu pétant 😱 ).

Après ça a été la tenue "Terre de France" durant mon service au Ministère.




> je vous propose "quelques bulles" puis de lever nos verres en honneur aux montres et aux plaisirs qu'elles nous procurent.
> 
> bonne soirée
> 
> ...


À la tienne 🍾


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui ça rayonne fort 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Zut, j'ai oublié les photos 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Anadigit pour moi…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dingue comment elle a perdu son chrome. Tu peux toujours la porter ou le dessous est erode? Je pense aux allergies et contact avec les metaux.
Une des pires montres etait une Reebok pour moi. Le metal, apres 2-3 ans en contact avec le poignet, etait devenu porreux (pited) et ca m'avais pas des irritations/ ninflammation de la peau.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16590759


Beaucoup mieux sur ce bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Aujourd'hui c'est une tentative avec ce combo 
ma plongeuse préférée, celle qui reçoit le plus dheures sur mon poignet à bali 
View attachment 16593182























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Dingue comment elle a perdu son chrome.


Tu aurais vu dans quel état je l'avais récupérée :





































😂

Elle appartenait à mon père, qui pensait qu'elle était flinguée.

Faut dire que mon papounet a tendance à porter ses montres _jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive_ 💀

Genre, cinq ans de suite, sans jamais la retirer, avec baignades occasionnelles (même en mer, l'été), dès qu'il y a marqué "_waterproof_" sur le cadran… c'est pour ça que les discussions sur les forums à propos des montres étanche 100m avec lesquelles on ne peut pas se baigner me font toujours marrer 😄 j'ai toujours connu mon père aller à la baille tous les étés avec ses drouilles de bijouterie (chronos compris) sans se soucier d'étanchéité.

Bon évidemment, au bout de quelques années, ça finit par lâcher, et la montre termine à la benne.


J'avais donc récupéré celle-ci quand j'avais commencé à collectionner les tocantes, je l'avais nettoyé un peu brutalement (white spirit, alcool à brûler, rinçage), une nouvelle pile, et elle tourne sans broncher depuis des années 🙏




> Tu peux toujours la porter ou le dessous est erode? Je pense aux allergies et contact avec les metaux.


Le fond est 100% acier 












> Une des pires montres etait une Reebok pour moi. Le metal, apres 2-3 ans en contact avec le poignet, etait devenu porreux (pited) et ca m'avais pas des irritations/ ninflammation de la peau.


😖


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Russe robuste pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Lol l'exposion est de 1 seconde sur ta photo des lumes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Lol l'exposion est de 1 seconde sur ta photo des lumes.


Et ? Ça va pas ? 

EDIT : ah non, tu dis ça à cause de la trotteuse, c'est ça ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oui tout a fait, c'est clair. La trotteuse couvre exactement une seconde (ou presque). Hyper cool.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française digitale pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour les gars 
Cadran noir sur un cuir miel









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai craqué pour mes 32 ans de mariage. L'année dernière c'était la piscine, alors cette année, il a bien fallu une yema étanche!
Qu'elle est confortable! 
Taille discrète et vraiment super.
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> J'ai craqué pour mes 32 ans de mariage. L'année dernière c'était la piscine, alors cette année, il a bien fallu une yema étanche!
> Qu'elle est confortable!
> Taille discrète et vraiment super.


Oh génial, une Navygraf ! 🙏

Sans doute l'un de mes modèles préférés de la gamme actuelle, avec les nouvelles Meangraf ; félicitations Olivier, pour l'anniversaire de mariage *ET* pour la montre 👏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours du rectangle pour moi, mais d'une autre époque…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

En route pour la France après presques 3 ans d'annulations 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour cet après-midi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette vieille chose :










… avec mon "nouveau" duffel-coat 😄


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon premier mai.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

fond blanc &.... fond blanc  
fin de la semaine "plongeuse"...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du vintage pour attaquer la semaine 👴


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est quoi cette complication vers 6 heures, calendar?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> C'est quoi cette complication vers 6 heures, calendar?


C'est juste la trotteuse 

Les inscriptions sont un peu fantaisistes sur cette montre… comme le "day" à côté du guichet de date… ou alors il existait un modèle 'supérieur' avec un disque du jour adjacent à celui pour la date 

Je pense que bien qu'il s'agisse d'un modèle "typé luxe" pour l'époque (plaqué or, quand même), ça restait de la montre populaire, avec un sens du détail tout relatif 

En tout cas je l'aime toujours autant, et je repense à ce lointain cousin disparu (alors que j'étais encore tout petit) à qui elle appartenait.

Ce qui est assez fascinant à mes yeux, en outre, c'est que je suis précisément revenu dans la région même où le bonhomme vivait ; j'habite à une dizaine de kilomètres de son ancien domicile 🙂 je trouve ça assez émouvant.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *SAUMUR* pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> C'est juste la trotteuse


Ah, et moi qui m'imaginait un calendrier secret! 
Cool ton retour au sources, pres de ton cousin.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Ah, et moi qui m'imaginait un calendrier secret!


Et ben nan ! 😅




> Cool ton retour au sources, pres de ton cousin.


De son épouse, surtout, que j'ai connu fort longtemps - toute mon enfance et adolescence… j'avais passé la vingtaine quand elle nous a quitté (en 1993, de mémoire).

Lui, j'en avais beaucoup entendu parler quand j'étais gamin, comme ma grand-mère paternelle, car les deux avaient quitté ce monde la même année en 1974, et leur souvenir était fréquemment évoqué lors des réunions de famille… comme je le dis souvent, ce sont les deux "fantômes" familiaux ; leur nom était si souvent convoqué lors des conversations des adultes que je relevais fréquemment la tête, m'attendant presque à voir rentrer dans la pièce l'une ou l'autre de ces deux personnes 😌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cheverny*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Annecy aujourd’hui 😏


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

PFEN said:


> Annecy aujourd’hui
> View attachment 16613716


Une de mes villes préférées !!
C'est magnifique 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enfin en France après si longtemps, ça fait du bien 






























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Citizen Promaster aujourd'hui.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Je change plus depuis que je l'ai reçu.
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Superbe cette Navygraf.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une classique Yonger & Bresson Cheverny pour ce dimanche.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Untel said:


> Superbe cette Navygraf.


Merci, elle est petite, 39 mm et bouge pas sur mon poignet, vraiment comfortable.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour attaquer la semaine…







































Prévisions météo pour la semaine :


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Made in France


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je garde la même qu'hier au poignet…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

hello, tjs de très jolies pièces que vous nous présentez là... je découvre à chaque fois. belle journée à vous


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Speed aujourd’hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Panda_ Chinois pour moi


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Speed pour le week end


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Orient Star ce matin.
bon week-end.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai acheté un nouveau bracelet pour le soir...en attendant, bracelet après midi























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Là









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vraiment superbe, Oli  (et très sympa, le nouveau bracelet  )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais changé de montre pour finir la journée… toujours sur bracelet gomme estival


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko 5 pour ce dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Chinoise…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

notion de 'temps'


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> notion de 'temps'
> 
> 
> View attachment 16634812


Ah tiens ! Je sors d'une grande période Célinienne (et je vais y retourner, puisqu'ils viennent de sortir "_Guerre_")… après m'être contenté de la lecture du _Voyage_ pendant bien longtemps, je m'étais attaqué à _Bagatelles_, à _*Mort à crédit*_ (mon préféré  ) et à la trilogie Allemande (_D'un château l'autre, Nord, Rigodon_)…

Ceci dit, il faudra aussi que je me refasse le Voyage un de ces jours…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Ah tiens ! Je sors d'une grande période Célinienne (et je vais y retourner, puisqu'ils viennent de sortir "_Guerre_")… après m'être contenté de la lecture du _Voyage_ pendant bien longtemps, je m'étais attaqué à _Bagatelles_, à _*Mort à crédit*_ (mon préféré  ) et à la trilogie Allemande (_D'un château l'autre, Nord, Rigodon_)…
> 
> Ceci dit, il faudra aussi que je me refasse le Voyage un de ces jours…


c'est la lecture de 'guerre' qui m'a amené a 'revoir' le voyage...
il m'avait 'emmené' alors que j'étais bien plus jeune..
maintenant que je suis plus proche du cercueil que du berceau..
une nouvelle _vision_ du _voyage_ me semblait ' interessante' à tenter.
et je renchéris pour 'mort à crédit'; mais je suis fils unique... cqfd


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> c'est la lecture de 'guerre' qui m'a amené a 'revoir' le voyage...
> il m'avait 'emmené' alors que j'étais bien plus jeune..
> maintenant que je suis plus proche du cercueil que du berceau..
> une nouvelle _vision_ du _voyage_ me semblait ' interessante' à tenter.
> et je renchéris pour 'mort à crédit'; mais je suis fils unique... cqfd


D'après ce que j'en ai compris, _Guerre_ se situe juste après _Mort à crédit_, c'est ça ?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

écrit quelque deux ans après la parution de _Voyage au bout de la nuit.
Cette publication sera suivie en 2022 de 'Londres' et de 'La Volonté du roi Krogold'._


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> écrit quelque deux ans après la parution de _Voyage au bout de la nuit._




OK  c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre. C'est donc le chaînon manquant entre mort à crédit et le voyage 🙏


_



Cette publication sera suivie en 2022 de 'Londres' et de 'La Volonté du roi Krogold'.

Click to expand...

_Oui, j'avais entendu ça. Apparemment, ils ont retrouvé tous les manuscrits dont Céline mentionnait la disparition suite à la "visite" de son appartement parisien.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Orange* pour moi


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Cette alpha orange m'a toujours fait craquer!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Cette alpha orange m'a toujours fait craquer!


C'est la montre

qui m'a fait découvrir *ALPHA* ;
qui m'a fait découvrir *WatchUSeek* (c'est sur ce forum que se trouvait la première revue que j'avais lu sur ce modèle !).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, du bi-ton :


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

speed pour moi.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

demain.. je change  mais en attendant: speed toujours.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Chinoise…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Après l'orage de ce matin 🌩


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tres sympa cette alpha


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du bleu dans le ciel, du bleu au poignet


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

le bleu est d'actualité.
je suis passé en boutique aujourd'hui pour valider le devis d'entretien du chrono de mon défunt père.
j'en ai profité pour visualiser quelques modèles Tudor.
(Après l'achat de ma BB 41mm, j'avais émis le souhait d'être contacté lorsque le chrono 'panda' serait disponible).
celui-ci est arrivé hier en boutique et j'étais parmi les premiers clients à en avoir été informé.
j'ai également pu _essayer_ le Pelagos ainsi qu'un BB 'fond bleu'.

la presence de mon speed 3861 permettra de constater à quel point 2 montres de mêmes diamètres peuvent donner l'impression d'être _plus petite_ ou _plus grande_. (visuel de lunette, les couronnes.. etc).

que dire?
le chrono est un peu 'lourd' pour moi ( esthétiquement 'parlant') et un peu trop 'Daytona' à mon gout.
c'est une magnifique montre. la qualité est là pour un tarif pas encore "délirant".

le Pelagos est léger. agréable à porter. l'ensemble boite corne bracelet très bien réalisé.
la soupape fera plaisir à ceux pour qui celle des SMP est trop proéminente.
le bleu.. est bleu.; un peu trop électrique pour moi mais peut être que sous un éclairage naturel ?
la aussi le produit est sérieux avec, encore une fois, un tarif moindre que celui de certaines plongeuses comme par ex celui de ma SMP300.

la BB est plus sobre, classique.. le bleu moins ' électrique'.. mais j'avoue préférer ma BB41 ou plutôt son fond noir.

que dire de plus:
un chrono pour aller sous l'eau.. est-ce bien utile? (d'ailleurs un chrono de ville l'est-il tout autant?).
pas eu le coup de foudre. donc le Panda sera peut-être pour l'heureux client suivant.
le speed 3861 restera ( avec le chrono de père) les 2 machines capables de 'chronométrer'; quoi je ne sais pas.. mais elles le peuvent.
le SMP blanc restera la machine 'à faire la vaisselle'; même si le pélagos peut aller plus profond.. je ne souhaite pas changer les lavabos dans la demeure.
je flotte entre 2 eaux, parfois..mais après une dégustation d'excellents nectars plutôt que vêtu d'une combinaison Néoprène CQFD.
le BB bleu est très agréable. mais j'adore mon BB en 41mm qui fait office de 'voieB ' pour la 'plonge' si jamais l'omega venait à faire défaut.

moralité.
mon banquier ( enfin, mon épouse) était ravie de me voir bredouille à mon retour.
je l'ai même entendu 'murmurer' que le devis de 600€ pour la revision complete du vieux chrono de papa était raisonnable et correct vu le travail effectué.

bonne soirée à vous.

quelques photos:
























































































j'ajoute ici quelques photos du BB 41mm avec le speed afin de voir le 'rendu' pour 2 montres de même diamètre.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

La sélection du week-end :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Moi aussi en 710 🖐


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

vous me donnez des idées avec vos montres russes


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Toutes le montres Russes ici proviennent d'Ukraine. 
Alors français.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement radical de météo par rapport à hier, mais la même montre au poignet :


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

toujours de belles montres et des prises de vue soignées. j'adore.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci beaucoup PFEN 🙏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en Russe…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Radio Room* pour aujourd'hui


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

c'est décidé. je commence ma recherche pour une montre de chez ' les popofs '.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Gshock hier car 'quelques travaux manuels a effectuer' ( et oui, même en inactivité, madame me trouve encore des choses à accomplir). NB: rassurez vous, j'ai la technique rodée pour saborder ou saboter ces menus travaux. je ne dis jamais non, mais je loupe. un jour viendra ou elle réalisera que j'ai 2 mains gauches....

aujourd'hui, speed et demain, quelques jours de repos donc.. SMP au cas ou .. il pleuve


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> c'est décidé. je commence ma recherche pour une montre de chez ' les popofs '.


Tiens, si tu veux de la lecture :

*VOSTOK* "1967"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK 1967


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* "2214"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK Calibre 2214


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*VOSTOK* Amphibian 2209




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 2209


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* Amphibian 710 ('Ministry' case)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN '710' (Boîtier 'Ministère')


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* Amphibian 110 "Radio Room"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK Amphibian "RADIO ROOM" (Boîtier 'Type 110' • Ref#650)


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* "Komandirskie" K-35 (# 350514)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Nouvelle KOMANDIRSKIE #350514 (Automatique)


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* "Komandirskie" K-53 (_Étoile de Sheriff_)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK "KOMANDIRSKIE" (539217)


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* "Komandirskie" K-86 (# 86164)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK Komandirskie 86164


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK* "Komandirskie" 211398




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK Komandirskie 211398


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK EUROPE* "ENERGIA"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK EUROPE "ENERGIA"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com






*VOSTOK EUROPE* "TU-144" (Concordev)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - VOSTOK EUROPE "TU-144" (Concordev)


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*POLJOT* Alarm "_Traveller 5_"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - POLJOT ALARM "TRAVELLER 5"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*BURAN* "Signal"




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - BURAN "SIGNAL"


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com







*STURMANSKIE* "Gagarin" (Franken)




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - PSEUDO GAGARINE ^_^


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





*SLAVA* 2427




__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - SLAVA 2427


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

PFEN said:


> c'est décidé. je commence ma recherche pour une montre de chez ' les popofs '.


Bonne chance, j'ai recemment chercher moi aussi et realise rapidemment que pratiquement toutes proviennent d'Ukraine. Ca risque de pas etre facile facile.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

merci 
@vous, Reno pour cette lecture enrichissante.
@vous, oli77 qui m'encourage de persévérer dans des recherches s'annonçant _délicates_.
à ma décharge, j'ai quelques connaissances de l'autre côté de la frontière ( je réside près du Rhin) qui sont d'anciens de RDA.
de même, quelques anciens _camarades _ayant_ travaillés avec _les soviétiques. 
à l'époque, j'avais eu, grace à eux, la possibilité d'acquérir des pièces de moto Oural & Dniepr. ( bien que ces machines venaient d'Ukraine) 
qui sait, peut être y trouverai-je quelques infos.
me voilà avec _du pain sur la planche. _  
en ce jour de l'ascension, ou Le nombre 40 est récurrent dans la Bible, peut être est-ce un signe & que ma quête d'une montre sera courte et ne se traduira pas en chemin de croix. 
bon week-end à vous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Tupolev 144 je suppose;
toujours cette recherche de la 'photo qui va bien'  ; j'suis fan inconditionnel.
armoirie inspirée de l'ancien empire, je presume.
ps: bien reçu votre réponse; certainement à très bientôt


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> *Tupolev 144 je suppose*;
> toujours cette recherche de la 'photo qui va bien'  ; j'suis fan inconditionnel.


Yep, un _Concordev_, comme on disait à l'époque 

J'avais acheté ce modèle réduit pour accompagner ma Vostok Europe TU-144











mais ce matin, je n'avais pas d'inspiration pour la K21… elle était dans la tente photo, entouré de blanc… j'ai repensé à ce petit avion, et c'était parti 🛫




> armoirie inspirée de l'ancien empire, je presume.














https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armoiries_de_la_Russie





> ps: bien reçu votre réponse; certainement à très bientôt


🖐


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*K-86* pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Retour en France avec la _BOISSAC_


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko Shogun pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en France…


----------



## Ced94 (Sep 9, 2021)

La montre francaise du long weekend : Classic Master Airsquadron Pilot. Alimentee par un Seiko NH35.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les deux du jour pour moi…





































Je commence avec la *SUB*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Explo I…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*BIG ZERO* sous le soleil


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Suisse pour changer…


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à poster des photos sur le FGN depuis mon tel. 

il me sera nécessaire à mon retour de prendre quelques infos afin de palier à mon incompétence
En attendant:
Qui a dit que les vinyles étaient ´ has been ´ 

Bonne journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la Jazzmaster… aujourd'hui sur cuir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite Française vintage pour ce Dimanche…


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Joyeux week-end de Pentecôte!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

PFEN said:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne parviens pas à poster des photos sur le FGN depuis mon tel.
> 
> il me sera nécessaire à mon retour de prendre quelques infos afin de palier à mon incompétence
> ...


Equinox! Bon chois!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Elle est superbe cette Hamilton. Une belle alternative aux montres Oris Propilot date


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'or pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> Elle est superbe cette Hamilton. Une belle alternative aux montres Oris Propilot date


On est quand même plus dans la _montre de ville_, avec la Jazzmaster. L'ORIS penche nettement plus vers la montre militaire/sport (très joli modèle aussi, par ailleurs).

Ceci dit, cette HAMILTON s'habille incroyablement facilement, et on peut la faire basculer stylistiquement avec le bracelet approprié


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du baroque pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Jay-Z_ pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Quelles belles photos! Et le sujet est sublime!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Olivier ! 🙏 

Oui, c'est un très joli modèle 

Et c'était le cadeau de Madame pour mes 50 ans


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui sur gomme


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Ça lui va très bien.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko worldtimer aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Ça lui va très bien.


Merci Yannick.

Toujours très bien, la _Worldtimer_ 

Je le dis à chaque fois que tu la présentes, mais je lorgnais sur les différentes versions, au temps jadis.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du soir pour la 'nouvelle' arrivée :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec elle pour ce chaud Dimanche ensoleillé.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Toujours avec elle pour ce chaud Dimanche ensoleillé.


et là, je peux lire la video.. sur l'ordi.
donc:
video depuis ce site:OK
video sur mon iPhone ( ce site & MGN) OK
video sur ordi du forum MGM : c'est niet !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

PFEN said:


> et là, je peux lire la video.. sur l'ordi.
> donc:
> video depuis ce site:OK
> video sur mon iPhone ( ce site & MGN) OK
> video sur ordi du forum MGM : c'est niet !!


Ah ben on a la réponse : tu dois avoir un réglage de sécurité directement lié à MGN, probablement dans les réglages de Safari (regarde dans l'onglet sécurité et dans "sites web").


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours avec la _ceinture verte_…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En Chinoise(s) pour finir la semaine…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Citizen Promaster aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une pilote Chinoise pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Je la croyais perdue, je ne l'avais plus vu depuis une dizaine d'années : elle a démarré au quart de tour et, pour une vielle d'il y a un bon demi-siècle, elle tourne pas mal : +5 sec/jour avec un écart maxi s/6 positions de 15 sec.

Quelqu'un connait ce modèle ? (Ø36mm)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chouette redécouverte, *WilyB *

YEMA avait, à côté de ses gammes "historiques" (Superman, Rallygraf, Meangraf, Yachtingraf), tout un tas de modèles "hors catalogue"… c'est d'ailleurs une constante parmi les marques Françaises (lip, Yonger)… ils ont toujours deux ou trois niveaux de gammes (ligne officielle, bijouterie, et grandes surfaces/centres commerciaux).

La tienne doit en faire partie (comme ma pseudo-Meangraf, d'ailleurs) ; elle a par ailleurs le fond acier qu'on retrouve sur un nombre important de montres "waterproof" des années 70, toutes 'marques' confondues.

Comme sur la mienne :










Une BESANÇON, également en ma possession :











Au deuxième message de ce même sujet, *nicolaslemire* faisait la remarque suivante :



nicolaslemire said:


> Curieux,*le meme dessin de case-back que ma mortima!*Salut la francophonie!


En tout cas, belle trouvaille 

Elle mériterait un remplacement de son plexi.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Reno said:


> Elle mériterait un remplacement de son plexi.


C'est clair !  

Merci de tes précisions.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du quartz pour ce Dimanche


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Toi et ta camel! T'as du feu au moins?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Toi et ta camel! T'as du feu au moins?


Même pas ! Strict non-fumeur depuis toujours ! 😅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour aujourd'hui, c'est au tour de la BEUCHAT.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

J'ai lâché la Navygraph pour la première fois depuis 2 mois. 

A vu de nez ca performance était extra, peut être elle a pris 30 a 40 secondes en 1 mois.

Enfin, retour a une plus grosse, mais tout aussi belle.
















Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la Speed…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Encore en bleu. Vacances a la piscine.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même pour moi…


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Bonne Saint-Jean 2022!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Petit changement pour moi.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Nouveau changement pour une Seiko.
Bon dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De mon côté, pas de changement (si ce n'est de bracelet)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On passe à BEUCHAT…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Une ravissante Seiko Sportsmatic, le modèle d'avant la "5". Un cadran de Ø 35.5mm de grande classe et un chouette calibre automatique tournant à 18.000bph et +8 sec.

Cette montre que je crois relativement rare est un hommage à l'Universal Genève Polerouter de Gérald Genta, le Picasso du design d'horlogerie. Il avait 23 ans alors, mais ses exploits les plus connus sont la Royal Oak et la Nautilus !

Sur la troisième et dernière photo le fruit vert deviendra une magnifique orange sanguine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Une ravissante Seiko Sportsmatic, le modèle d'avant la "5". Un cadran de Ø 35.5mm de grande classe et un chouette calibre automatique tournant à 18.000bph et +8 sec.
> 
> Cette montre que je crois relativement rare est un hommage à l'Universal Genève Polerouter de Gérald Genta, le Picasso du design d'horlogerie. Il avait 23 ans alors, mais ses exploits les plus connus sont la Royal Oak et la Nautilus !
> 
> ...


C'est très beau en effet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du noir pour moi…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Du bleu.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du bleu aussi 🔵


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Orange pour moi. 
Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une grosse carrée hier,















































une ronde aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

À nouveau du carré…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Deux Chinoises pour aujourd'hui











Je commence avec celle en laiton :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

De l'allemande pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du doré pour ce Dimanche…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Un dimanche en Seiko Monster.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On attaque la semaine en Yema. Mais on reste sur du doré


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Dauphine de Lip pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko 5 aujourd'hui.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Sortie au restaurant français de Lexington dans le KY pour célébrer le 14 juillet. Terrain de pétanque est prêt.
Bleu, blanc, rouge oblige.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Sortie au restaurant français de Lexington dans le KY pour célébrer le 14 juillet. Terrain de pétanque est prêt.
> Bleu, blanc, rouge oblige.
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe, Olivier 👌


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Vieille photo, mais bon... Je la porte en tapant.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnifique PO, *clarosec*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, j'avais ces deux anciennes :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, encore deux anciennes :
 








 








D'abord avec la *QUASTAR* :
 








 








 












Aujourd'hui, encore avec la *5800* :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la *QUASTAR* ; aujourd'hui sur bracelet autruche…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour attaquer le week-end.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une russe pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française pour commencer la semaine


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Allemande de l'Est pour aujourd'hui 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille







pour moi…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Détour par le Japon ce matin avec cette Orient Star.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Suisse pour finir la semaine…


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

ma femme est devenue WIS


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite Festina quartz aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La REGLEX pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une petite LONGINES pour commencer la semaine sur de bonnes bases…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Reno said:


> Une vieille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chouette!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonnes vacances!










Michael


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Flygraf, Michael 🖐


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même depuis trois jours…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une mamie pour attaquer la semaine…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore la Speed…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur un autre bracelet…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Ce 22 aout en Arizona, une montre de plongée peu courante imprimée en 3D.

Cette montre a été produite en utilisant le procédé Luminor Direct Metal Laser Sintering. Le DMLS est un procédé d'impression 3D spécialisé du groupe des projets spéciaux de Panerai (Panerai Laboratorio di Idee) qui a permis de créer le boîtier coussin en titane synthétisé par laser dans cette finition brossée furtive. Ce procédé utilise un laser à fibre optique de haute puissance pour former le boîtier à partir d'une poudre de titane de seulement 30 microns à la fois. Chaque couche de sédimentation de titane est imprimée au laser à raison de seulement 0,03 mm à la fois, pour un boîtier de 15,65 mm d'épaisseur, soit plus de 500 couches de titane fondu ! Le résultat est une montre qui ne pèse que 100 grammes avec le bracelet !

En plus elle est garantie 70 ans. 😀


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*1967* pour moi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Simplissime beauté, Ø 37mm, ajustée par Hubert Bica à Toulouse à ±0 sec/jour avec une amplitude de 244º.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Simplissime beauté, Ø 37mm, ajustée par Hubert Bica à Toulouse à ±0 sec/jour avec une amplitude de 244º.


Quelle beauté


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Big0* pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Un El Primero Fly back dans un boitier titane pas habituel pour ce calibre. Enfin il a bien équippé d'autres chronomètres de part le passé.


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

Omega Seamaster (Ref #14390 - Calibre 285 - No série mouvement 18.994.156)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_*Concordev*_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous ça fait un sacré moment Haha.
Bonne journée !









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## EATT_VN (Dec 18, 2015)

14381 Constellation - calibre 551 - 18M No série (née en 1961 comme moi 😃) - plaquée d'or 
- authenticité du cadran discutable


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une GMT pour un Samedi sous la pluie…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Yonger & Bresson Cheverny aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement du midi, suite à l'arrivée d'un nouveau bracelet


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pyrate !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Beuchat Black I.P.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore…


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Universal Genève White Shadow par Gérald Genta. La montre automatique la plus fine au monde de 1965 jusqu'à la fin des années 70 grace au mouvement maison à microrotor (2.5mm pour le mouvement).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WilyB said:


> Universal Genève White Shadow par Gérald Genta. La montre automatique la plus fine au monde de 1965 jusqu'à la fin des années 70 grace au mouvement maison à microrotor (2.5mm pour le mouvement).


Oh wow, quelle merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je lâche un peu la _Jazzmaster_ pour revenir à du Français.








* Belcastel* pour aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La _*Chinon*_ pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Monceau*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On continue avec les géantes…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster pour moi :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du YEMA…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonjour à tous, après une longue absence... Oui tjrs en vie 

J'espère que tout va bien pour vous 
















Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Bonjour à tous, après une longue absence... Oui tjrs en vie
> 
> J'espère que tout va bien pour vous
> View attachment 16940251
> View attachment 16940252


Salut Alex  je me sentais un peu seul ces derniers temps ! 😅

Sympa la montre 👍


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Salut Alex  je me sentais un peu seul ces derniers temps !
> 
> Sympa la montre


Fidèle au poste Reno 
Quoi de neuf, de beau, as tu déménagé ?
Tout est en ordre dans cette nouvelle organisation ?

Bonne journée 

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Merci pour elle, c'est la première montre de chez horizon, je pense qu'ils vont faire des montres bien sympa.
Bcp d'innovations et très bien fini, j'ai hâte de voir le prochain modèle qui sortira en fin d'année.









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Fidèle au poste Reno
> Quoi de neuf, de beau, as tu déménagé ?
> Tout est en ordre dans cette nouvelle organisation ?
> 
> Bonne journée


Yep. En Avril dernier ✊

C'est le paradis. On en a profité à fond, surtout en comparaison après les deux dernières années de confinement. Restaus et sorties tous les week-ends… nous sommes aussi très amateurs de vide-greniers, et de ce côté-là aussi on a été gâtés…

La région est superbe.

Le ciel magnifique et changeant.

L'arrivée de l'Automne a été pour moi une bénédiction (c'est ma saison préférée)… on était tellement bien que Madame a déjà décoré la maison pour Halloween, dès le 1er Octobre ! 🎃 

La météo était au diapason ce matin : brouillard pas croyable, des toiles d'araignées derrière toutes les fenêtres, on aurait cru que c'était fait exprès 😄


Enfin bref, c'est l'éclate totale 🙌 ça fait tellement de bien après les cinq dernières années.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reno said:


> Yep. En Avril dernier
> 
> C'est le paradis. On en a profité à fond, surtout en comparaison après les deux dernières années de confinement. Restaus et sorties tous les week-ends… nous sommes aussi très amateurs de vide-greniers, et de ce côté-là aussi on a été gâtés…
> 
> ...


Super tout ça, content pour vous 
Quand madame est heureuse, tout va bien 

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

alex79 said:


> Super tout ça, content pour vous
> Quand madame est heureuse, tout va bien


Oh, c'était pas elle la plus malheureuse, ça devait plus la gonfler de me voir tirer la tronche ; je ne pouvais pas saquer cette région 😓


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Côté montre, la même qu'hier…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Chrono Alpha aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Seiko 5 en mode décontracté pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore une Française pour commencer la semaine…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Monceau_


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Salut les jeunes !
Partipation du jour avec une perle japonaise 
Même après un an, cette montre me rend toujours gaga 









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Française d'antan pour clore la semaine…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du Russe…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore du doré


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vieille marque Française…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Je continue avec les vieilleries…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est dingue toute ces vielles montres qui marchent toujours.
Laquelle est la plus agee?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Trouvailles de vide-greniers entre 2 et 10 €  au fil des ans…

Certaines ont quand même été révisées par mon horloger. Mais la plupart tournent toujours, alors que je suis bien tranquille qu'elles n'ont jamais été ouvertes !

Ceci dit, parmi ces trouvailles de brocs, certaines aussi sont mortes le temps d'arriver à la maison 😓

Je n'en ai fait restaurer qu'une seule parmi celles-là, une REGLEX GT2000 :










parce que le coût global n'est pas négligeable… 

Certaines, pourtant en bon état cosmétique (extérieur) resteront donc dans leur boîte.



Mais on fait des trouvailles sympathiques, pour un coût tout à fait minime 🤗


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quant à la plus *âgée*, aucune idée, puisque je n'ai jamais l'historique de ces montres.

Mais elles doivent s'étaler entre 50 et 70 ans…

Je pense que ma plus âgée (achetée sur un site de vente en 2007) doit être ma Girard Perregaux :











Je pense que celle-ci doit dater des années 50 (peut-être 60 ?)

Je lui ai juste fait changer les aiguilles et refaire les huiles.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une vieille chose :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Je relance une vieille avec cette Dauphine de Lip.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une mamie…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement de registre pour moi avec cette Citizen promaster.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Amphibia pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une vieille SLAVA pour ce Dimanche.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Une petite légère pour ce weekend









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Une petite légère pour ce weekend


J'adore ces anadigits des années 80 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ce soir, c'est Halloween 🎃


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Stowa Antea édition "museum".


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *MONCEAU* pour aujourd'hui… (photos pas du jour)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonneau


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Double fuseau horaire quartz


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite vintage pour ce matin.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement du dimanche.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

*Toucan amont, Ralf Tech aval.*

Proverbe Egyptien.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Du vintage pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une mamie…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une autre…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hamilton aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Petite seconde pour moi…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hier, _réserve de marche_ :


















































aujourd'hui, _réserve de marche_ 👌


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dimanche soir au coin de la cheminée.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ça fait vraiment plaisir de la voir revivre celle-là, Oli 😀👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, cette chose énorme :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Ça fait vraiment plaisir de la voir revivre celle-là, Oli 😀👍


Merci Reno, c'est vraiment une sentimentale.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

En plus j'ai toujours eu un faible pour la gamme _Meangraf_, chez *YEMA* 👌 

Et les nouvelles ne font pas exception à la règle 😋


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier pour moi, sur un autre bracelet :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une 'heure sautante' pour moi…


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Il est joli ce bracelet! Est-ce-que je peux en acheter un comme ca? 
Le mien sur ma Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay est trop lache.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Il est joli ce bracelet! Est-ce-que je peux en acheter un comme ca?
> Le mien sur ma Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay est trop lache.


Salut Oli,

Le mien venait de chez WBC mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est plus en stock.

C'était un _*Piero Magli*_ à embouts multiples (26-28-30 mm).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une Française pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, la _DUMAS_…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore une _*Yonger*_… c'est une nouvelle, elle vient d'arriver 😋


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Pour ce dimanche ce sera une Seiko Worldtimer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Encore avec la p'tite nouvelle…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La nouvelle, en extérieur.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Passage sur ZULU cuir


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui sur toile…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Velcro* pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours la même…















































Aujourd'hui sur cuir noir.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bracelet python


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Orient Star aujourd'hui.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Changement pour une Seiko Monster.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Changement pour Décembre…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Hier c'était Amphibia...


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

... et aujourd'hui c'est Hamilton.
Bon dimanche.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De retour de week-end… j'avais toujours la même depuis deux jours :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, de la couleur


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

De l'ancien pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ma toute première 'Pilote' (en titane, s'il vous plaît), achetée en Octobre 2008 (il y a plus de 14 ans… comme le temps passe)


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Stowa Antea pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une _Dayto_ aux couleurs de Noël 🎅


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WTSP said:


>


Quelle merveille


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Sacré morceau.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Pour moi c'est une Dauphine de Lip.
Nettement plus petit. 😁


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ambiance festive… 🎅⛄


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Une Chinoise pour commencer la semaine :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Salut les gars! Ca fais un bail que je n'ais pas posté sur le forum, j'espère que vous allez tous bien!

Une Allemande pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut DMC ! 🖐 

Jolie, la LACO avec ses accents verts


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Reno said:


> Salut DMC ! 🖐
> 
> Jolie, la LACO avec ses accents verts


Merci Reno!

Oui je l'aime bien et les dimensions sont assez confortable au poignet pour une 42mm.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Envie de chrono aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Troisième jour avec une Tank…

Hier :
















































Aujourd'hui :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Aujourd'hui, une des toutes premières montres de ma collection :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bon week-end.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Cette petite chose pour le réveillon :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en vintage pour le 25 🎅


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Toujours en vintage…


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Reno, votre collection est incomparable! Bon temps des fêtes!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WTSP said:


> Reno, votre collection est incomparable! Bon temps des fêtes!


Merci beaucoup WTSP 🙏 

Bonnes fêtes à toi aussi 🖐


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beuchat Black I.P.*


----------



## Charles_P (2 mo ago)

Très sympa la Beuchat, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Charles_P said:


> Très sympa la Beuchat, je ne connaissais pas.


Merci Charles 🖐 

BEUCHAT est une 'vieille' marque Marseillaise d'équipements de plongée.


Les montres : L’histoire | Beuchat montres de plongée






Résultats de recherche pour « automatique » | Beuchat montres de plongée







beuchat.com





Ça ressemble un peu à du CITIZEN rebadgé 



J'ai eu la mienne d'occasion pour une quinzaine d'euros


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

La bonne vieille Tortue
View attachment 17123818


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Temps pourri, gris et flotteux, je veux de la couleur


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Superb cette Alpha. Festive!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Oli… je l'aurais pas mal portée, cette saison 🎅

Et je suis content de ces velcros, j'en ai aussi pris un gris pour ma Speed :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Seiko Monster aujourd'hui.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bon reveillon a tous en France, puisque vous le feterez avant nous les expats aux USA/CANADA/Quebec.

Et a l'annee prochaine.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonne année 2023 à tous les francophones ! 👋🇫🇷


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bonne année !
Pour bien commencer l'année à l'heure, Vulcain Golden Voice :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La *Newport* pour aujourd'hui…


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour ma part, une modeste _Day-Date_ à quartz 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier, sur bracelet acier :


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

Credor Springdrive


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ça court pas les rues, ça 👏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pour moi, cette énorme chose :


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une petite Amphibie pour moi.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

C'est ma préférée de TES Young & Bresson ! 

Pour ce soir:









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

Celadon Imperial


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carré de chocolat…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

La même qu'hier


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Et encore…


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quatrième jour avec la LANDGRAF…


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Une Stowa Antea depuis ce week-end.


----------

